# September 2021 due date babies!!!



## Neversayno

:yellow:Morning lovely ladies!!

I have seen a few of you getting your BFP and posting on various threads, I thought it would be nice to start our own.

Let’s face is, we all know we obsess about every little thing when pregnant! Why not do it with people who don’t think we are bat shit crazy!! I’ll track due dates here and post a little introduction soon.

I had my DS 8 years ago and the group of ladies who I formed a group with on here still talk - amazing!!
I look forward to meeting you all!! ❤️❤️

25 August
MadamRose


2 Sept
LoneWanderer (elective section August) :yellow:
Bittersweet (induction mid August) :yellow:


7 Sept
Banterbus mum :pink:

10 Sept
Neversayno :pink:

13 Sept
Stephx :blue:

15 Sept
Amanda111308

17 Sept
MrsReed2015


24 Sept
Zoeboe95

25 Sept
mammag
Suggerhoney

28 Sept
Nicoley



2 Oct
atx614

4 October
Wrapunzel

17 October (early induction in September)
Playgirl666​


----------



## BanterBusMum

Hey :hi: im due Sept 7th with my 4th but mine and my partners first baby together. Between us we already have 5 children and suffered a MC last year. Again, admittedly our little peanut is a happy accident. We had however planned to have a baby in the future and so now that we have got our heads around the idea of our plans materialising earlier than planned we are really excited. 
We have a panorama test and scan booked for Feb 6th where we have also requested to find out the gender. Feeling a little apprehensive this time around that everything is OK so wanted some further peace of mind and bonus we get to attend the scan together as it is private. I'm not so sure DP will be able to come to any nhs scans for a while given the rules right now. 

How have you been feeling so far?


----------



## Neversayno

BanterBusMum said:


> Hey :hi: im due Sept 7th with my 4th but mine and my partners first baby together. Between us we already have 5 children and suffered a MC last year. Again, admittedly our little peanut is a happy accident. We had however planned to have a baby in the future and so now that we have got our heads around the idea of our plans materialising earlier than planned we are really excited.
> We have a panorama test and scan booked for Feb 6th where we have also requested to find out the gender. Feeling a little apprehensive this time around that everything is OK so wanted some further peace of mind and bonus we get to attend the scan together as it is private. I'm not so sure DP will be able to come to any nhs scans for a while given the rules right now.
> 
> How have you been feeling so far?

Ahh congratulations! how far gone will you be on 6 Feb? they can tell gender that early??

I'm not doing too bad, I am isolating atm due to a work colleague testing positive, this finishes on Friday so I will be back in school Monday, not sure how I feel about that! but homeschooling and working from home is hard!

Sore boobs, lots of niggles and weird pressure feelings in my tummy! back ache yesterday but I think that's because I sat at my dining room table for about 7 hours straight working!! insomnia and feeling the need to POAS all the time!!

I agree I don't think the NHS will allow partners to scans anytime soon. 

What are your thoughts on the COVID vaccination?


----------



## amanda111308

Hi ladies, I am unexpectedly here... I am expecting baby #4 post tubal ligation surgery on October 15th,2019... shocked is not even the word... EDD is September 15th, 2021


----------



## Neversayno

amanda111308 said:


> Hi ladies, I am unexpectedly here... I am expecting baby #4 post tubal ligation surgery on October 15th,2019... shocked is not even the word... EDD is September 15th, 2021

welcome!! Please explain the tubal ligation surgery! I have no idea what that is! Xx

how are you feeling?


----------



## amanda111308

Neversayno said:


> welcome!! Please explain the tubal ligation surgery! I have no idea what that is! Xx
> 
> how are you feeling?

There are a few different methods but I had the clamps (where a clamp is placed on each fallopian tube stopping eggs from reaching the uterus to be fertilized and implanted into the uterine wall) but it is possible the surgeon placed the clamp incorrectly or that is came off between then and now. 

I am so unsure on what is going on. I went in to see our family doctor this morning and their test came back negative but their tests aren't usually as sensitive (that's what she said anyways) so she printed up a blood test requisition and I have to go and get a beta test done to confirm it. After the results come back we will be scheduling an early ultrasound to figure this out. 

The worst part is all of the waiting to see what will happen one way or another. These early days are brutal...


----------



## Neversayno

amanda111308 said:


> There are a few different methods but I had the clamps (where a clamp is placed on each fallopian tube stopping eggs from reaching the uterus to be fertilized and implanted into the uterine wall) but it is possible the surgeon placed the clamp incorrectly or that is came off between then and now.
> 
> I am so unsure on what is going on. I went in to see our family doctor this morning and their test came back negative but their tests aren't usually as sensitive (that's what she said anyways) so she printed up a blood test requisition and I have to go and get a beta test done to confirm it. After the results come back we will be scheduling an early ultrasound to figure this out.
> 
> The worst part is all of the waiting to see what will happen one way or another. These early days are brutal...

so like a sterilisation? 

Good you got to see the Dr, not so good you don’t really have an idea what’s going on: 

I hope it all works out the way you want it to hun. 

I have been really panicking since last night: boobs stopped hurting and cramps seemed to ease off. I hate this limbo part. 

OH is due home this weekend though so that will be a nice distraction. 

do you have any nice plans for the weekend to take your mind off all this?


----------



## Zoboe95

Hey! Got a very early :bfp: at bang on 3 weeks, 4 weeks now and seen really good progression so feeling brave enough to join you all! Current due date according to NHS estimator is Sept 24th although Dd1 was born and 37 weeks 4days, so likelyhood is early again! Not seen too many symptoms so far other than lower back ache, and sensitive boobs (felt like I'd been punched last night!) 

I follow Macclesfield maternity dept on Facebook (my local NHS hospital) and certainly there, partners are still allowed once you are in proper labour, and they can visit 2 hours a day once baby is born...not perfect, but better than nothing!! I believe if you get induced they can stay for 6 hours too (didn't have that problem though, she flew out :lol:) 

How are you all feeling?


----------



## MrsReed2015

Hello! :hi:

I’m here expecting our last baby. My 4th, mine and my husbands 3rd. We’ve had losses over the years including an ectopic, missed miscarriage and a blighted ovum last Oct. so I’m extremely nervous this time around. Please keep your fingers and toes crossed! We already have a Sept 2019 baby so these birthdays could be close! EDD 17th Sept, however I’ve had 3 sections so it’ll be brought forward by a week for this section.

How exciting! Not told anyone. I told my MIL last Oct as she was great support for the blighted ovum. But we’re going to keep this one quiet. And enjoy it when we can tell. X


----------



## MrsReed2015

Ps I’m 5 weeks, feeling extreme fatigue but that could be my little children! And on and off nausea ( didn’t have that with the blighted ovum )


----------



## Neversayno

Zoboe95 said:


> Hey! Got a very early :bfp: at bang on 3 weeks, 4 weeks now and seen really good progression so feeling brave enough to join you all! Current due date according to NHS estimator is Sept 24th although Dd1 was born and 37 weeks 4days, so likelyhood is early again! Not seen too many symptoms so far other than lower back ache, and sensitive boobs (felt like I'd been punched last night!)
> 
> I follow Macclesfield maternity dept on Facebook (my local NHS hospital) and certainly there, partners are still allowed once you are in proper labour, and they can visit 2 hours a day once baby is born...not perfect, but better than nothing!! I believe if you get induced they can stay for 6 hours too (didn't have that problem though, she flew out :lol:)
> 
> How are you all feeling?

Hey hun! Welcome

I keep an eye on the local maternity ward too. Hopefully things may be a little different by September!!


----------



## Neversayno

MrsReed2015 said:


> Ps I’m 5 weeks, feeling extreme fatigue but that could be my little children! And on and off nausea ( didn’t have that with the blighted ovum )

Hey welcome!! 

same delivery date 

We haven’t told anyone! I am just so cautious! I might even wait until we have had the screening done at 12 weeks and the results from that.


----------



## Neversayno

Hey ladies

few of us here now!!! How is everyone feeling?? I’m so cautious! I ordered more tests yesterday! I must have spent over £60 on tests in the last 2 weeks. I know they are pointless now because if anything happens my levels will take ages to come down. 

I’m trying not to worry but it’s hard not too! My isolation finishes at midnight tonight so I can finally go back to school on Monday and get some normality back. 

I haven’t been sleeping until 3am I don’t know if that’s because we haven’t been very active or if it’s my brain going overload. 

glad to not be alone in this! Xx


----------



## BanterBusMum

Hey lovely to see so many of us September mummies joining!
Neversayno, on the 6th Feb ill be 9 +4weeks
My symptoms have been restless sleep all night tossing and turning. Last night I had so many nightmares one after the other including seeing red blood when I wiped after going to the toilet so I've subconsciously been checking every time I use the loo. Feeling Tiredness and fatigue but I wonder if that's mostly because of my broken sleep. 
I have now managed to refer myself to the midwife and just have to wait for my 10 week appointment for bloods followed by the 12 week scan appointment.
It actually feels really nice to have some things to look forward to vs everything being cancelled, as it has been for a while now.


----------



## Neversayno

Tell me more about your panorama scan I’ve never really heard of it before BanterBusmum 

excuse me for being nosey!!


----------



## Zoboe95

I keep dreaming that my friends are pregnant weird!! 

I didn't tell most people until 12 weeks last time, and won't do this time, but will have to tell my parents and staff in my department due to the nature of the job! 

I also can't help keep testing I buy Wilko cheap tests but it still adds up!


----------



## Neversayno

Zoboe95 said:


> I keep dreaming that my friends are pregnant weird!!
> 
> I didn't tell most people until 12 weeks last time, and won't do this time, but will have to tell my parents and staff in my department due to the nature of the job!
> 
> I also can't help keep testing I buy Wilko cheap tests but it still adds up!

I’d like to sleep long enough to have a dream haha 

I will probably have to tell my head teacher tbf as there’s a few risks involved but they will be the only one to know!! I’m 38 so I’ll be known as a geriatric mother haha


----------



## BanterBusMum

Panorama testing is explained here

Panorama NIPT | MUMS

We will wait until at least after the 12 week scan too to tell people, maybe even until we cant hide it anymore :-k:lol:


----------



## MrsReed2015

I’ve been good with testing this month as I’ve learnt my lesson before. I’ve spent £££££ and then miscarried. The lines didn’t affect the outcome so I’m trying my hardest to be more positive this time.

ive notified my midwife and she was my midwife in 2019 so it’s nice to have her again.

Hope your all well x


----------



## MrsReed2015

Also I’ve convinced my husband to get my maternity clothes out of the loft next weekend so I can go through them. Had my last baby in 2019 ( Sept) so the seasons are the same luckily!


----------



## Neversayno

Ahhh lovely! I was last pregnant in 2011 so I don’t have any thing left! I even sold all the baby stuff apart from a few favourites!! 

I have been and done the food shop in the snow. OH should be home any minute, he’s been away all week working! Little boy is at his dads....

I had to pee on this! Finally got my 3+


----------



## MrsReed2015

Neversayno said:


> Ahhh lovely! I was last pregnant in 2011 so I don’t have any thing left! I even sold all the baby stuff apart from a few favourites!!
> 
> I have been and done the food shop in the snow. OH should be home any minute, he’s been away all week working! Little boy is at his dads....
> 
> I had to pee on this! Finally got my 3+
> 
> View attachment 1093302

congratulations!! That’s a nice feeling. Are you keeping your tests ( apart from the digitals?) I think I might keep mine.. is that gross?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Just wanted to say congratulations to you ladies!


----------



## Neversayno

MrsReed2015 said:


> congratulations!! That’s a nice feeling. Are you keeping your tests ( apart from the digitals?) I think I might keep mine.. is that gross?

Hell yeah I’m keeping them haha xx


----------



## Neversayno

Kiwiberry said:


> Just wanted to say congratulations to you ladies!

Thank you xx


----------



## MrsReed2015

Neversayno said:


> Hell yeah I’m keeping them haha xx

so glad I’m not the only one. However I kept none from my 3 children so maybe I should do the same?

In other news... Hubby caved. We got all the maternity clothes out of the loft, and they are currently in the wash. Some bits I’ve put aside for eBay. I’ve told him since this is our last baby, I want new clothes and he said yes!


----------



## Neversayno

MrsReed2015 said:


> so glad I’m not the only one. However I kept none from my 3 children so maybe I should do the same?
> 
> In other news... Hubby caved. We got all the maternity clothes out of the loft, and they are currently in the wash. Some bits I’ve put aside for eBay. I’ve told him since this is our last baby, I want new clothes and he said yes!

I didn’t save one from my first, I don’t know why: I will save this one though I think! I think my little boy will be amused by it.

Yay hubby!! Good move!!!! I haven’t thought that far forward but my best friend not long ago had a baby and we’re the same size so I may inherit hers!!!


----------



## MrsReed2015

Neversayno said:


> I didn’t save one from my first, I don’t know why: I will save this one though I think! I think my little boy will be amused by it.
> 
> Yay hubby!! Good move!!!! I haven’t thought that far forward but my best friend not long ago had a baby and we’re the same size so I may inherit hers!!!

I could do with someone giving me some clothes. To be fair I’ve got quite abit. I just feel it’s ‘old’ as it’s been used on my other boys.

I’m trying so hard to think positive hence the clothes coming down, it’s got me in a good mood. Had one last test in the cupboard, took that today and it’s darker so I’m stopping now.

For now I’m happy, healthy and pregnant \\:D/


----------



## Neversayno

Can never have enough new clothes!! This will deffo be my last so going to make the most of it!! 

Yeah I won’t test again after my 3+ on the digi! I have one digi and 2 frer left. 

like you I am just going to try and remain positive and enjoy it as much as I can.


----------



## Zoboe95

Hmm, didn't get a notification that there had been loads of posts, had a lot of catching up to do!! 
Haven't told mum yet, but I think I will have to soon ...still just sore boobs for me, but I did just eat some pringles that made me feel really queasy. That could just be because they were so strong though!! 
When are we supposed to alert docs that we are pregnant? I can't remember from last time :-k


----------



## MrsReed2015

Neversayno said:


> Can never have enough new clothes!! This will deffo be my last so going to make the most of it!!
> 
> Yeah I won’t test again after my 3+ on the digi! I have one digi and 2 frer left.
> 
> 
> 
> like you I am just going to try and remain positive and enjoy it as much as I can.




Zoboe95 said:


> Hmm, didn't get a notification that there had been loads of posts, had a lot of catching up to do!!
> Haven't told mum yet, but I think I will have to soon ...still just sore boobs for me, but I did just eat some pringles that made me feel really queasy. That could just be because they were so strong though!!
> When are we supposed to alert docs that we are pregnant? I can't remember from last time :-k

I’ve told mine. As the protocol has changed in my area for new midwifery registration. X


----------



## Neversayno

Yeah I am planning on calling tomorrow as my friend told me things had changed!!! 

bit sad the weekend has come to an end! Had to speak to OH about getting too excited about it all! He was talking names and stuff today! It’s sweet but i am just so cautious! 
Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend


----------



## MrsReed2015

My midwife called me today. I have my booking in appointment two weeks today! Yay!


----------



## Neversayno

I didn't get a chance to call the GP surgery today, I will try again tomorrow!! first day back at school and my feet didn't touch the ground!


----------



## MrsReed2015

Neversayno said:


> I didn't get a chance to call the GP surgery today, I will try again tomorrow!! first day back at school and my feet didn't touch the ground!

I can imagine! I luckily have my midwife mobile number so I gave her a heads up. She knew I had called the surgery. I’m excited to get the ball rolling. Are you in the UK then?


----------



## Neversayno

MrsReed2015 said:


> I can imagine! I luckily have my midwife mobile number so I gave her a heads up. She knew I had called the surgery. I’m excited to get the ball rolling. Are you in the UK then?

Yeah I am in the UK. I think things have changed slightly at my local surgery: I will try and find the time to call today!


----------



## Zoboe95

The challenge for me is getting through to the surgery! They have this queueing system where if the queue is larger than 10, it hangs up on you ...and the queue is always larger than 10!! Makes it a bit tricky :-k

I'm fascinated to see how it all works at the moment though!


----------



## MrsReed2015

I am lucky because my surgery here in Cornwall has an online thing you can fill in and then they call you that day. Saves the chasing on the phone. 

my appointment in two weeks will involve me getting my green notes, bloods etc. I’ll be just over 7 weeks by then. Feeling optimistic!


----------



## Zoboe95

Sounds like good service, ours are stuck in the dark ages! Feels weird at the mo, the symptoms haven't kicked in, so I don't feel pregnant! Yet as soon as the symptoms arrive I know I'll wish them gone!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Youuuu whoooo is it safe to join? :hi:

We have been ttc for 11 cycles now and last year I sadly had 4 chemical pregnancies.
So im just dipping my toe in very cautiously.
I'm a bag of nerves gals like the last 3 days with testing shaky hands and everything.8-[

I have zero symptoms so its making me on edge but my tests seem to be progressing so im praying that there is a healthy little beanie in there. 
[-o&lt;

Here are my tests so far. 


Due date 30th September. 

Glad to join u all and looking forward to spending my pregnancy journey with u all and getting to know you all. 

But ladies oh my gosh im so so nervous. 
Praying this one is for keeps[-o&lt;


----------



## Zoboe95

Suggerhoney said:


> Youuuu whoooo is it safe to join? :hi:
> 
> We have been ttc for 11 cycles now and last year I sadly had 4 chemical pregnancies.
> So im just dipping my toe in very cautiously.
> I'm a bag of nerves gals like the last 3 days with testing shaky hands and everything.8-[
> 
> I have zero symptoms so its making me on edge but my tests seem to be progressing so im praying that there is a healthy little beanie in there.
> [-o&lt;
> 
> Here are my tests so far.
> View attachment 1093408
> View attachment 1093409
> View attachment 1093410
> View attachment 1093411
> 
> 
> Due date 30th September.
> 
> Glad to join u all and looking forward to spending my pregnancy journey with u all and getting to know you all.
> 
> But ladies oh my gosh im so so nervous.
> Praying this one is for keeps[-o&lt;

Glad you've been brave enough to hop over into this group! I'm still having no symptoms either, and it does seem weird!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> Glad you've been brave enough to hop over into this group! I'm still having no symptoms either, and it does seem weird!


Glad to be here hon. 
I've been doing a bit of googling and alot of womon have no symptoms but a missed period. 

I do feel a bit sickly today but not bad and when I had my hot milk b4 bed last night it made me feel sick for about half hour after so won't be drinking that again. 

Its the lack of sore boobs that's getting to me because with my DS and DD that was my first symptom but with my first DD from a previous relationship I had no symptoms until 6 weeks. 

It is a worry tho. 
I really want symptoms just to put my mind at rest a bit.


----------



## Neversayno

MrsReed2015 said:


> My midwife called me today. I have my booking in appointment two weeks today! Yay!

Yay!! I didn’t get time to ring today it’s a nightmare! I just do it tomorrow!! 



Zoboe95 said:


> The challenge for me is getting through to the surgery! They have this queueing system where if the queue is larger than 10, it hangs up on you ...and the queue is always larger than 10!! Makes it a bit tricky :-k
> 
> I'm fascinated to see how it all works at the moment though!

Haha my surgery here is a bit of a nightmare!! Call at 8am and there will be a queue of 25 people! I know what you mean! It’s been a long time since I have done this so I am curious to see how it all works out. 



MrsReed2015 said:


> I am lucky because my surgery here in Cornwall has an online thing you can fill in and then they call you that day. Saves the chasing on the phone.
> 
> my appointment in two weeks will involve me getting my green notes, bloods etc. I’ll be just over 7 weeks by then. Feeling optimistic!

Ahh that’s amazing! I think my first appointment with midwife with bear was just a chat and giving me notes! I have no idea how it’s all changed here! 



Zoboe95 said:


> Sounds like good service, ours are stuck in the dark ages! Feels weird at the mo, the symptoms haven't kicked in, so I don't feel pregnant! Yet as soon as the symptoms arrive I know I'll wish them gone!!

My boobs have been the biggest thing this time! Crazily tender and hurting haha and constipation...man is so constipated!! 



Suggerhoney said:


> Youuuu whoooo is it safe to join? :hi:
> 
> We have been ttc for 11 cycles now and last year I sadly had 4 chemical pregnancies.
> So im just dipping my toe in very cautiously.
> I'm a bag of nerves gals like the last 3 days with testing shaky hands and everything.8-[
> 
> I have zero symptoms so its making me on edge but my tests seem to be progressing so im praying that there is a healthy little beanie in there.
> [-o&lt;
> 
> Here are my tests so far.
> View attachment 1093408
> View attachment 1093409
> View attachment 1093410
> View attachment 1093411
> 
> 
> Due date 30th September.
> 
> Glad to join u all and looking forward to spending my pregnancy journey with u all and getting to know you all.
> 
> But ladies oh my gosh im so so nervous.
> Praying this one is for keeps[-o&lt;

Hey welcome!!!!!! Amazing progression!!! We’re all here to support each other and send lots of sticky dust to each other xxxx


----------



## nicoley

Hey everyone I’m cautiously expecting..not overly confident with how light my tests are. Today I should be 13 dpo. I believe due date is September 28th:)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> Yay!! I didn’t get time to ring today it’s a nightmare! I just do it tomorrow!!
> 
> 
> Haha my surgery here is a bit of a nightmare!! Call at 8am and there will be a queue of 25 people! I know what you mean! It’s been a long time since I have done this so I am curious to see how it all works out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh that’s amazing! I think my first appointment with midwife with bear was just a chat and giving me notes! I have no idea how it’s all changed here!
> 
> 
> 
> My boobs have been the biggest thing this time! Crazily tender and hurting haha and constipation...man is so constipated!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey welcome!!!!!! Amazing progression!!! We’re all here to support each other and send lots of sticky dust to each other xxxx


Thank you so much hon.
Excited to be here but supper anxious at the same time.
Praying we all have very healthy babies in September.

I'm hoping to book a privet scan around 7 weeks and I really hope we get to see a strong heartbeat.
Not sure if the place is open because of lock down and covid but hoping it will be and praying baby is in the right place with a strong heartbeat.

Will prob book another scan for 9 weeks and then the hospital one will be at 13 weeks.
All feels like ages away. 
I lose my first Baby at 10+4 so im always so anxious during the first trimester. 

Praying we all have really healthy happy babies in September, September is one of my favourite months. Still warm but not so hot ure melting lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

nicoley said:


> Hey everyone I’m cautiously expecting..not overly confident with how light my tests are. Today I should be 13 dpo. I believe due date is September 28th:)
> 
> View attachment 1093417
> View attachment 1093418


Hi hon 
Congratulations. Great lines. 
\\:D/


----------



## nicoley

Losing hope. Lines were little lighter this morning. I have had some mild spotting (not much). Will keep you all posted.


----------



## LoneWanderer

I think maybe I should be in this group? I joined the July/August thread because I'll be delivered early by elective section, but my actual due date is Sept 2 and so you ladies are nearer to same way along as me (I'm 8 weeks tomorrow, some in other group are already double that)?? Maybe I'll have to be in both haha!


----------



## Suggerhoney

nicoley said:


> Losing hope. Lines were little lighter this morning. I have had some mild spotting (not much). Will keep you all posted.

Oh no hon. I really really hope that spotting is IB. 
Thinking of you. <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> I think maybe I should be in this group? I joined the July/August thread because I'll be delivered early by elective section, but my actual due date is Sept 2 and so you ladies are nearer to same way along as me (I'm 8 weeks tomorrow, some in other group are already double that)?? Maybe I'll have to be in both haha!


Hello hon I always get induced at 37 weeks or there about and going by AF I'm not actually due until October but going by conception I'm due September 30th. 
Will see what happens at the scans if I get that far im still a bag of nerves. 

My tests today ladies. But disappointed with my frers today I feel like there's not much progression today but my ICs are darker. 
Very odd. 

Here's all the Frer together but the bottom one was still wet and I know they dry a bit darker. 
The others are dry. 

The photo with the 2 Frers I joined together with yesterdays so still wet. 


No more Frer left now but I've ordered more which are due next week but hoping they come sooner. 
Still have plenty of ICs and some CB 6 days early. 
Did one of them today and was disappointed considering there supposed to be supper sensitive. 
I found the old style cross CB had a darker line. 
Sorry won't let me add pic will add it on another page.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So here the CB 6 days early.
Seems so faint and feel disappointed. Hope tommorows will be darker. I'm still suppler nervous I hate how those miscarriages have made me such a nervous wreck.


----------



## Zoboe95

Hmm had a weird day today ...a girl at my work, who is only 18, has just found out she's pregnant, and I feel like the news didn't go down great at work. She had it accidentally and isn't in a stable relationship, and she is an apprentice who only started a couple of months ago :-k don't get me wrong, work are Uber supportive (my mum's my boss) but I feel like they were a bit disappointed because there's so much going on ATM and she's brand new...now I've worried myself about telling them :? I know it's a different scenario but meh, I just hate the thought of being an annoyance


----------



## Neversayno

amanda111308 said:


> Hi ladies, I am unexpectedly here... I am expecting baby #4 post tubal ligation surgery on October 15th,2019... shocked is not even the word... EDD is September 15th, 2021

Hey! Welcome!! How are you doing? Xx


----------



## Neversayno

Suggerhoney said:


> So here the CB 6 days early.
> Seems so faint and feel disappointed. Hope tommorows will be darker. I'm still suppler nervous I hate how those miscarriages have made me such a nervous wreck.
> View attachment 1093491

You’re still early lovely! That’s a lovely line. I would expect your lines to get darker after a couple of days so don’t get too disheartened if you are testing every day and you don’t think they are getting darker xx


----------



## Neversayno

nicoley said:


> Hey everyone I’m cautiously expecting..not overly confident with how light my tests are. Today I should be 13 dpo. I believe due date is September 28th:)
> 
> View attachment 1093417
> View attachment 1093418

hey honey! 
Welcome!! Added to due date page. They are great lines!!! Have you pictures of today’s so we can look and hopefully reassure you?? Remember hcg usually takes 48 hours to double so they may not have been darker today and lots of different things can effect the strength of your urine. Some people swear the fmu isn’t the strongest in hcg. Xx


----------



## nicoley

Tests are getting lighter..blessings and gl everyone❤️


----------



## Neversayno

LoneWanderer said:


> I think maybe I should be in this group? I joined the July/August thread because I'll be delivered early by elective section, but my actual due date is Sept 2 and so you ladies are nearer to same way along as me (I'm 8 weeks tomorrow, some in other group are already double that)?? Maybe I'll have to be in both haha!

Hey welcome!!!

Added to edd page! More than happy for you to join! Nothing wrong with being in 2 groups honey if you can keep up haha

how are you doing? 

xx


----------



## Neversayno

Suggerhoney said:


> So here the CB 6 days early.
> Seems so faint and feel disappointed. Hope tommorows will be darker. I'm still suppler nervous I hate how those miscarriages have made me such a nervous wreck.
> View attachment 1093491

I am sooo confused!! Was this after all your frer above? And the digi?? Wow woman!! Don’t be worrying about this blue line!!! Your tests are amazing. Try taking out a test so it shows alternate days! You’ll see the progression then! Xx


----------



## Neversayno

Zoboe95 said:


> Hmm had a weird day today ...a girl at my work, who is only 18, has just found out she's pregnant, and I feel like the news didn't go down great at work. She had it accidentally and isn't in a stable relationship, and she is an apprentice who only started a couple of months ago :-k don't get me wrong, work are Uber supportive (my mum's my boss) but I feel like they were a bit disappointed because there's so much going on ATM and she's brand new...now I've worried myself about telling them :? I know it's a different scenario but meh, I just hate the thought of being an annoyance

do you think the reaction was more towards her current situation and the fact she has only been there for a short time?? Sounds like it was to me. I know what you mean though! I got a promotion before Christmas!!! Because I work at a school I will finish in July for summer and not go back. I am convinced they are going to be annoyed with me!!! 
Someone made a comment yesterday “I’m definitely not planning on getting pregnant in a pandemic” oops haha


----------



## Zoboe95

Yeah I do think it's mainly about her situation...hope so anyway! Too late now to change my mind ☺️ doctors told people not to get pregnant in pandemic. They were refusing to remove coils, but I have to have mine removed because it was causing me migraines, so we took the opportunity not to start more birth control! Such a weird world to live in right now!


----------



## Neversayno

Zoboe95 said:


> Yeah I do think it's mainly about her situation...hope so anyway! Too late now to change my mind ☺️ doctors told people not to get pregnant in pandemic. They were refusing to remove coils, but I have to have mine removed because it was causing me migraines, so we took the opportunity not to start more birth control! Such a weird world to live in right now!

What else are we supposed to do with our time haha me and OH are both so stressed at work usually and honestly don’t think this would have happened so quickly had it have been under normal circumstances.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Off to EPU at 10am tomorrow for early scan due to crampy pains. 
Bit scared, wish me luck!!


----------



## Neversayno

LoneWanderer said:


> Off to EPU at 10am tomorrow for early scan due to crampy pains.
> Bit scared, wish me luck!!

good luck hun!! 

what do you mean crampy pains?? I’ve had them constantly, should I be worried?? Have you had any bleeding?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> I am sooo confused!! Was this after all your frer above? And the digi?? Wow woman!! Don’t be worrying about this blue line!!! Your tests are amazing. Try taking out a test so it shows alternate days! You’ll see the progression then! Xx


Yes hon that crappy faint line on the CB 6 days early test was done at the same time as the supper dark ICs and Frer.
I've now been told that them CB tests are not good anymore and womon who are pregnant only got faint lines on them and she's now 34 weeks. All her other tests got darker just not those.
If I wud of known I wud of got hubby to get something else.
So now I have 4 left but im fully expecting them not to progress after what I was told.
So I've ordered some Answer tests which are practically the same as Frer and they will be here Friday.
I've ordered Frer as well but they won't be here until next week and I have 2 more digitals with weeks thingy coming which I will prob do one on Sunday and the other one I will do the following weekend, hope to see that 3+.

I still have lots of ICs left. Its all my stash since ttc lol.
I have another clear blue with cross test to.

Cud set up a shop hahaha.
I'm definitely a pee on a stick addict lol.

I did a digital opk test today just for fun and it came up with the static smiley haha. So cool u can use them as a HPT.
My neighbour is ttc tho so will give the rest of those opks to her I think when I feel a bit more reassured about this pregnancy.

I'm still nervous I joined the July due date group and had to come away because it was my 4th chemical so im supper on edge. But my lines were supper faint.
So praying because my lines are alot darker that it means there is a healthy little beanie in there.[-o&lt;

@Zoboe95 
I think ure work will be fine with u hon. Maybe they was a little shocked with the Young girl only just starting and being a apprentice.
But I think they will be happy for you. Baby news is good news\\:D/


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> Hmm had a weird day today ...a girl at my work, who is only 18, has just found out she's pregnant, and I feel like the news didn't go down great at work. She had it accidentally and isn't in a stable relationship, and she is an apprentice who only started a couple of months ago :-k don't get me wrong, work are Uber supportive (my mum's my boss) but I feel like they were a bit disappointed because there's so much going on ATM and she's brand new...now I've worried myself about telling them :? I know it's a different scenario but meh, I just hate the thought of being an annoyance


I'm such a bubble brain hon


nicoley said:


> Tests are getting lighter..blessings and gl everyone❤️


I am so sorry hon. 
This happened to me 4 times last year and I joined the June group and then had to come away. I wrote a farewell message and got totally ignored so I can not ignore i know that made me feel so shit. 
I'm so so sorry hon im sending u big hugs:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> Yeah I do think it's mainly about her situation...hope so anyway! Too late now to change my mind ☺️ doctors told people not to get pregnant in pandemic. They were refusing to remove coils, but I have to have mine removed because it was causing me migraines, so we took the opportunity not to start more birth control! Such a weird world to live in right now!


Oh wow hon are u in the UK. 
My doctors know we were ttc. 
When I had 3 chemicals I rang them to tell them and had to have some bloods done. That was in September and we cudnt try that month because of these bloods. 
I had to have one lot done on cd4 and another lot on cd21. Then wait 2 weeks for results. 
The results came back normol and I was told there was no reason why I cudnt go on to have a healthy baby in the future. 
Then October we fall pregnant again but was another chemical. 
So rang the doctors again and then i was referred to the hospital, 
I had bloodtests done just over 3 weeks ago to check overion reserve and im still awaiting results but now I'm pregnant and providing this one is for keeps I wont need them results. 
I'm going to see of I can get a early scan because I'm just so anxious because of all those chemicals. 
If the hospital won't do it I will book a privet one at around 7 weeks. 
Really hope and pray to see a strong HB.


----------



## Neversayno

Suggerhoney said:


> Yes hon that crappy faint line on the CB 6 days early test was done at the same time as the supper dark ICs and Frer.
> I've now been told that them CB tests are not good anymore and womon who are pregnant only got faint lines on them and she's now 34 weeks. All her other tests got darker just not those.
> If I wud of known I wud of got hubby to get something else.
> So now I have 4 left but im fully expecting them not to progress after what I was told.
> So I've ordered some Answer tests which are practically the same as Frer and they will be here Friday.
> I've ordered Frer as well but they won't be here until next week and I have 2 more digitals with weeks thingy coming which I will prob do one on Sunday and the other one I will do the following weekend, hope to see that 3+.
> 
> I still have lots of ICs left. Its all my stash since ttc lol.
> I have another clear blue with cross test to.
> 
> Cud set up a shop hahaha.
> I'm definitely a pee on a stick addict lol.
> 
> I did a digital opk test today just for fun and it came up with the static smiley haha. So cool u can use them as a HPT.
> My neighbour is ttc tho so will give the rest of those opks to her I think when I feel a bit more reassured about this pregnancy.
> 
> I'm still nervous I joined the July due date group and had to come away because it was my 4th chemical so im supper on edge. But my lines were supper faint.
> So praying because my lines are alot darker that it means there is a healthy little beanie in there.[-o&lt;
> 
> @Zoboe95
> I think ure work will be fine with u hon. Maybe they was a little shocked with the Young girl only just starting and being a apprentice.
> But I think they will be happy for you. Baby news is good news\\:D/

I love how we are all addicted to peeing on sticks and how much money we spent on hpt’s 

wow you could open a shop haha. I don’t think yours are chemicals hun, not with that progression!! I’ve still got a frer and a digi just as an emergency!


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Off to EPU at 10am tomorrow for early scan due to crampy pains.
> Bit scared, wish me luck!!


Good luck hon. I've been having cramps here and there and I had them with my son to during the first trimester its quite normal so try not to worry. 
I'm sure ure scan will go well. 
I'm hoping to have one around 6 to 7 weeks. Gonna ring EPU tomorrow and explain about the 4 early Misscariges I had last year and how anxious I am. 
If they refuse I will just book a privet one at 7 weeks thats if I make it that far. 
I'm like a bag of nerves. 
7 losses in total and latest was at 10+4 so im always so anxious in First trimester pluss with my age I know the Misscarige rate is supper high. 


Praying we all have supper healthy babies come September. 
Good luck hon


----------



## Zoboe95

Good luck Lone! 

Yes UK, they were giving the pill to ladies when they had a baby, before they even left the hospital to try to stop them getting preggo again!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Neversayno said:


> good luck hun!!
> 
> what do you mean crampy pains?? I’ve had them constantly, should I be worried?? Have you had any bleeding?

Like period pains, but quite strong. I had a lot of cramps with my son and he was fine, but these feel a bit stronger - had a couple of paracetamol yesterday to take the edge off. No bleeding. Doctor on phone said probably perfectly normal but she wanted to send me for scan anyway for reassurance. I had an early scan at 8+3 last time too, that time it was because I had no symptoms at all. All was fine then, hoping for the same today! Got to go on my own though, they would have let my partner come but not the toddler, so they'll have to wait in car. Eeeek.


----------



## LoneWanderer

All good. 8 weeks exactly. Blob with tiny heartbeat seen. All as it should be. Yay!


----------



## Zoboe95

Eek how exciting!


----------



## LoneWanderer

This is Blob.
No idea which bit is what or which way up it is but they assure me it is indeed a baby and that it has a heartbeat and everything. I cant figure it out though haha.

:rofl:


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Hi everyone! Popping over here’ I’m expecting baby #4 on the 30/09! I had a CP in November so I’m a little anxious about this pregnancy but so excited none the less.
How is everyone feeling? I’m fairly symptom free at the moment but have the odd bout of nausea and sore boobs. I walked through the supermarket yesterday and a man walked past me with the strongest smell of deodorant spray. I nearly heaved!! I’ve never had a sensitive nose with my other pregnancies but I guess there’s a first for everything.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> Good luck Lone!
> 
> Yes UK, they were giving the pill to ladies when they had a baby, before they even left the hospital to try to stop them getting preggo again!

Oh my gosh that's crazy. I'm in the UK but right down south. Boots had sold out off Frer tests yesterday so it seems everyone must be ttc lol.




LoneWanderer said:


> All good. 8 weeks exactly. Blob with tiny heartbeat seen. All as it should be. Yay!

Yay so glad it went well hon. I can't wait to be further along so I can have a scan.
I hate this bit when u know ure pregnant but u don't know of everything is OK. I'm just clinging on to hope that because my tests are dark than hopefully that means this pregnancy is viable.
I've decided to call the EPU next week when I turn 5 weeks and see if they will get me in for scan around 7 weeks.
Just for resurance, im so scared I will have another miscarriage im just praying this one is here to stay[-o&lt;



Breeelizabeth said:


> Hi everyone! Popping over here’ I’m expecting baby #4 on the 30/09! I had a CP in November so I’m a little anxious about this pregnancy but so excited none the less.
> How is everyone feeling? I’m fairly symptom free at the moment but have the odd bout of nausea and sore boobs. I walked through the supermarket yesterday and a man walked past me with the strongest smell of deodorant spray. I nearly heaved!! I’ve never had a sensitive nose with my other pregnancies but I guess there’s a first for everything.


Hello hon welcome.
I'm due September 30th to.
I had 4 chemicals last year so also very anxious but excited.
I haven't had any symptoms but today and yesterday I had sore boobs but not constant its like the soreness comes and goes. Had some mild queezyness but not today.
I worry about the lack of symptoms but my tests are darker today.


AFM

Had a bit of a scare today ladies I noticed I had some tiny spots of light brow in my pants.
Also when wiping I had very pale brown, only a tiny bit not loads and no cramps.

The spotting has stopped now and I hope it stays away. Been getting right overy pain very similar to that of 10dpo.

Here's today's tests


----------



## Neversayno

LoneWanderer said:


> This is Blob.
> No idea which bit is what or which way up it is but they assure me it is indeed a baby and that it has a heartbeat and everything. I cant figure it out though haha.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1093531

Hey Blob!! 

you’re our official first scan picture of September Babies 2021

looks amazing honey! Congratulations. I haven’t even called the GP yet. I guess I should really?!


----------



## Neversayno

Breeelizabeth said:


> Hi everyone! Popping over here’ I’m expecting baby #4 on the 30/09! I had a CP in November so I’m a little anxious about this pregnancy but so excited none the less.
> How is everyone feeling? I’m fairly symptom free at the moment but have the odd bout of nausea and sore boobs. I walked through the supermarket yesterday and a man walked past me with the strongest smell of deodorant spray. I nearly heaved!! I’ve never had a sensitive nose with my other pregnancies but I guess there’s a first for everything.

welcome and congratulations!!!


----------



## Zoboe95

Aww blob ❤️ blob must be comforting! 

I haven't called gp either! Keep thinking I should, but putting it off! 

Still no real symptoms, but I did wake up yesterday morning with a stinking cold! Not what I wanted!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Neversayno said:


> Hey Blob!!
> 
> you’re our official first scan picture of September Babies 2021
> 
> looks amazing honey! Congratulations. I haven’t even called the GP yet. I guess I should really?!

Yeah get them called! I've had my booking appointment with midwife already - got the same one as last time which is lovely, and she was happy for my other half to come to the appointment. So that was nice.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> Aww blob ❤️ blob must be comforting!
> 
> I haven't called gp either! Keep thinking I should, but putting it off!
> 
> Still no real symptoms, but I did wake up yesterday morning with a stinking cold! Not what I wanted!

I started with a cold with my boy, and again with this one. Even though its impossible to have caught a cold when we havent seen anyone. So I'd say it definitely counts as a symptom!


----------



## Zoboe95

LoneWanderer said:


> I started with a cold with my boy, and again with this one. Even though its impossible to have caught a cold when we havent seen anyone. So I'd say it definitely counts as a symptom!

Aah I see a lot of people at work, and most of them are 4 and under and constantly sniffling! Having said that I don't get many colds, so maybe :-k put my skinny jeans on this morning, and feel really trapped in them, I haven't obviously really grown yet, but it just feels weird!


----------



## Zoboe95

When you're merrily sat there mid afternoon, take a sip of coke and it's the worst thing in the world and makes you feel horrendously sick...think the symptoms just started!! :-s


----------



## atx614

Hi all! Mind if I join? I am technically due Oct 2 with my last period, but I am pretty sure I Od earlier this month. This will be my third! I didn’t have many symptoms with either of my other pregnancies so I always worry like crazy in the first tri. I have been cramping (mostly on the left side, not sure if that’s normal), and sore boobs but that’s it so far. I will call on Monday to book my first appt. We get a scan at 8 weeks and 20 weeks, everything else we have to pay for privately unless the dr orders it due to complications. I found a cheap place that confirms pregnancy at 6 weeks. I am debating getting one, but unsure if it will give me peace of mind or make things worse. Anyone ever got a scan done that early; is it worth it?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies 

I got my line stealer today and a 2-3 on a digital :happydance:

Still anxious but feeling so much more positive. 



Welcome to the group @atx614 hope we get some more ladies joining us all. 
<3


----------



## mammag

I’m going to cautiously jump in here and join y’all if that’s ok? I’ve spent over a decade of my life ttc with one healthy baby boy born 6 years ago. We’ve been trying since with one chemical 2 years ago and nothing else until now. At first my lines were dark and then they got lighter and stayed light day after day. But I woke up today at 20dpo and tested and got a beautiful dye stealer. I still don’t know if it’s real. I want it to be more than anything but am afraid to get my hopes up. Had just spoken to DH this cycle about how I was done trying and the baby is almost 6 and in school and let’s just get a chance to live our own lives and boom. Pregnant the next week. 

so we’ll see!!! This is my finally dark test from today 

the test under it is the last one I took two days ago at 18dpo. You can see why I was getting discouraged


----------



## mammag

Oh!!! I forgot to mention!!! I have random bouts of terrible nausea. I can smell absolutely everything and it’s all terrible I lit one of my favorite candles two days ago and had to almost instantly put it out it stunk so bad!! I can taste the tiniest bits of seasoning in my food. It’s like a super power. Except it makes me puke 
Also my boobs are sore and have been for a little over a week. And I’m five weeks today. Due September 25th.

editing to add the cramping. I’ve had constant mild but annoying cramping since the day AF was due on Sunday. It makes me nervous and I’m constantly checking to see if I’m bleeding. Anyone else dealing with this?


----------



## BanterBusMum

Good morning, welcome to all the new September mummies so happy to see our group growing with lots of new names!
Excited to see our first scan of the group too! Congratulations on seeing your little blob all healthy and as it should be. It must be so reassuring!

Im having a little giggle at all the ladies addicted to peeing on sticks, it feels good to be in such good company with my fellow addicts. I have to be honest though I havent peed on anymore since December with this pregnancy! I dont know why, I just feel super relaxed.

I finally had a reply from the midwife and my booking appointment is scheduled for next week at the birthing centre for bloods. I have to go to that one alone and cant take dp. 
Then I have a follow up midwife appointment over the phone to discuss my pregnancy history with the midwife.
Then at 12 weeks approx (but no appointment through yet) I'll have the 12 week scan and dp is allowed to come to that one which has delighted us both.
It all doesn't feel very real still, but we are definitely getting there. I've blown up and have acquired a hilarious little pouch! I said to dp how can this be already, his charming response was to grab his own 'pasty pouch' and claim that we were very bad at Christmas 
Anyone else finding it impossible to be good? All I want is sweets and cake!
Healthy eating starts now!


----------



## Neversayno

atx614 said:


> Hi all! Mind if I join? I am technically due Oct 2 with my last period, but I am pretty sure I Od earlier this month. This will be my third! I didn’t have many symptoms with either of my other pregnancies so I always worry like crazy in the first tri. I have been cramping (mostly on the left side, not sure if that’s normal), and sore boobs but that’s it so far. I will call on Monday to book my first appt. We get a scan at 8 weeks and 20 weeks, everything else we have to pay for privately unless the dr orders it due to complications. I found a cheap place that confirms pregnancy at 6 weeks. I am debating getting one, but unsure if it will give me peace of mind or make things worse. Anyone ever got a scan done that early; is it worth it?

Hey! Welcome!!! 
Congratulations. I think at 6 weeks you should be able to see a heartbeat. There’s an early scan pic in the thread if you have a look, it might give you some idea of what to expect! I’m the same as you with little symptoms! I was the same with my first too!!


----------



## Neversayno

mammag said:


> Oh!!! I forgot to mention!!! I have random bouts of terrible nausea. I can smell absolutely everything and it’s all terrible I lit one of my favorite candles two days ago and had to almost instantly put it out it stunk so bad!! I can taste the tiniest bits of seasoning in my food. It’s like a super power. Except it makes me puke
> Also my boobs are sore and have been for a little over a week. And I’m five weeks today. Due September 25th.
> 
> editing to add the cramping. I’ve had constant mild but annoying cramping since the day AF was due on Sunday. It makes me nervous and I’m constantly checking to see if I’m bleeding. Anyone else dealing with this?

welcome!!

I had cramping up until about 5 weeks but it has eased off now! Just little one getting comfy I tell myself!! I constantly think I’m going to see blood every time I go to the toilet! Xx


----------



## Neversayno

BanterBusMum said:


> Good morning, welcome to all the new September mummies so happy to see our group growing with lots of new names!
> Excited to see our first scan of the group too! Congratulations on seeing your little blob all healthy and as it should be. It must be so reassuring!
> 
> Im having a little giggle at all the ladies addicted to peeing on sticks, it feels good to be in such good company with my fellow addicts. I have to be honest though I havent peed on anymore since December with this pregnancy! I dont know why, I just feel super relaxed.
> 
> I finally had a reply from the midwife and my booking appointment is scheduled for next week at the birthing centre for bloods. I have to go to that one alone and cant take dp.
> Then I have a follow up midwife appointment over the phone to discuss my pregnancy history with the midwife.
> Then at 12 weeks approx (but no appointment through yet) I'll have the 12 week scan and dp is allowed to come to that one which has delighted us both.
> It all doesn't feel very real still, but we are definitely getting there. I've blown up and have acquired a hilarious little pouch! I said to dp how can this be already, his charming response was to grab his own 'pasty pouch' and claim that we were very bad at Christmas
> Anyone else finding it impossible to be good? All I want is sweets and cake!
> Healthy eating starts now!

I still need to call the GP! I must do it Monday!! I love the ‘pasty pouch’ haha


----------



## Neversayno

Suggerhoney said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I got my line stealer today and a 2-3 on a digital :happydance:
> 
> Still anxious but feeling so much more positive.
> View attachment 1093603
> View attachment 1093604
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the group @atx614 hope we get some more ladies joining us all.
> <3

Beautiful and amazing


----------



## mammag

This will be my last test, I’d be worried about hook effect if I took anymore. I never ever expected to see a line like this after all of my light lines all the way up to 17dpo. 

I never expected to see a line like this again in my life tbh. After all my losses and difficulties conceiving I thought it was over. I’m so happy I could cry. Now to try and get an early scan. Really put my mind at ease.


----------



## Neversayno

mammag said:


> This will be my last test, I’d be worried about hook effect if I took anymore. I never ever expected to see a line like this after all of my light lines all the way up to 17dpo.
> 
> I never expected to see a line like this again in my life tbh. After all my losses and difficulties conceiving I thought it was over. I’m so happy I could cry. Now to try and get an early scan. Really put my mind at ease.
> 
> View attachment 1093670

amazing!! I have 2 tests left but I don’t think I will use them either. Xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

I’ve come to join if ok edd 2.9.21 but will be induced mid august. Nausea is kicking my ass usually at nighttime though! I’ve had an early scan at 6 weeks and healthy heartbeat then. 

nausea and sore boobs are pretty much only symptoms but I still worry. I have midwife appt this week so shall see the plan and il maybe book an early scan for weekend or next week sometime just to be reassured. I know it’s not a given if you see HB at 9/10 weeks that all is okay but would feel a little better


----------



## Neversayno

Bittersweet said:


> I’ve come to join if ok edd 2.9.21 but will be induced mid august. Nausea is kicking my ass usually at nighttime though! I’ve had an early scan at 6 weeks and healthy heartbeat then.
> 
> nausea and sore boobs are pretty much only symptoms but I still worry. I have midwife appt this week so shall see the plan and il maybe book an early scan for weekend or next week sometime just to be reassured. I know it’s not a given if you see HB at 9/10 weeks that all is okay but would feel a little better

Welcome!! I’ve booked a private scan for 9 weeks. Like you I know it’s not a given but it is definitely reassurance. I feel so anxious about this pregnancy due to my age and everything. I’ll take anything that reassures me. 

I’ve not even spoken to the GP yet I need to call and book an appointment with the midwife really!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hehe hehe guess what 17dpo and you guessed it more tessssts hehe hehe.

I think with all the chemicals I just prefer to test and it makes me feel less anxious seeing the lines get darker and darker
I'll probably still be testing at 10 weeks lol:haha:

I got a dye stealer on Answer the other day so when doing a Frer yesterday after not doing one for a few days I was hoping to get a line stealer on that but was left feeling a bit disappointed.

Turns out Answer tests are more sensitive then Frer. Seen so many ladies complaining about Frer and them not being what they used to be. So this was yesterday's tests at 16dpo

Feeling much better about today's Frer


And CB and cheapies are really good today.



Nausea hit me today, I've been feeling sick all day, sore boobs but I find with them they seem to come and go.

My DDs clothes had a horrible smell of fried food and it nearly made me :sick:


Welcoming all symptoms, definitely feeling more pregnant now.

Will call the EPU on Thursday and I'm hoping they will book me in for a ultrasound around 6 to 7 weeks.
Will let u all know what they say.

@Neversayno
I was thinking hon because there don't seem to be much of us u cud make the group a September and October due date group? what do you think hon?
Hope you don't mind me suggesting it hon.

Anyway hope ure all OK ladies.
<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> I’ve come to join if ok edd 2.9.21 but will be induced mid august. Nausea is kicking my ass usually at nighttime though! I’ve had an early scan at 6 weeks and healthy heartbeat then.
> 
> nausea and sore boobs are pretty much only symptoms but I still worry. I have midwife appt this week so shall see the plan and il maybe book an early scan for weekend or next week sometime just to be reassured. I know it’s not a given if you see HB at 9/10 weeks that all is okay but would feel a little better


I will be booking a privet scan for around 9 weeks. I'm hoping the EPU will do a scan at around 7 weeks because of my 4 early miscarriages last year. 

If they refuse then will just book a privet scan at 7 weeks and then another around 9 ish weeks. 
I lost first baby at 10+4 weeks after seeing it on a scan at 6 weeks so I'm always supper anxious in the first trimester. 

Praying everyone one of us in this group go on to have very healthy babies with no problems.[-o&lt;


----------



## Bittersweet

I was suooosed to hear from midwife today about booking in appt haven’t yet. 
I’m feeling rough today with a cold stuffy runny nose sore joints and headaches. 
I’m going to book scan tomorrow once I’ve checked my work diary just can’t cope with this uncertainty especially with me feeling unwell as well it’s masked symptoms today x


----------



## atx614

I just booked my first two scans! A 6 week private scan and one with my OB at 8 weeks. Not I just have to try not to stress for the next few weeks lol. 

sore boobs and crampy are still all I am feeling. Nothing screams pregnancy yet. We haven’t told anyone except my best friend yet. We will probably tell family after the 8 week scan and then other people around 12-14 weeks. 

how is everyone feeling? Have y’all told people y’all are preggers yet or when are you planning to tell them?


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh that’s exciting! Not too long for your first scan then!

we’ve told family just as the way we view it is it’s better to celebrate what is rather than not :)


----------



## Neversayno

I called my GP surgery today...I can’t see midwife until 3 March!! I will be 12 weeks almost!! That is just crazy!!! 

we haven’t told anyone. Well I had to tell work for the covid risk assessment but that’s it. I want to wait until after the 12 week scan and screening results are in for DS. I might even wait until we know what we’re having and announce then!!


----------



## mammag

I called my OB today and they’re seeing me in the morning at 8:30. I guess since I’m old they’re getting me in right away :haha: I’m super nervous and so excited. Please please be a sticky bean!!!!!


----------



## Neversayno

mammag said:


> I called my OB today and they’re seeing me in the morning at 8:30. I guess since I’m old they’re getting me in right away :haha: I’m super nervous and so excited. Please please be a sticky bean!!!!!

How old are you?? Are you in the UK? Isn’t it weird how it’s different wherever you go!


----------



## mammag

Neversayno said:


> How old are you?? Are you in the UK? Isn’t it weird how it’s different wherever you go!

I’m in the states and I’m 35. So while I’m still just on the cusp I’m still technically a “geriatric pregnancy” (gross) 

any baby I’ve had before this they don’t even bring me in til 12 weeks. I’m going to ask for an early ultra sound with my history of miscarriage to ease my mind.


----------



## Neversayno

mammag said:


> I’m in the states and I’m 35. So while I’m still just on the cusp I’m still technically a “geriatric pregnancy” (gross)
> 
> any baby I’ve had before this they don’t even bring me in til 12 weeks. I’m going to ask for an early ultra sound with my history of miscarriage to ease my mind.

I’m 38!!! 

midwife appointment here is usually 8 weeks then booked in for a 12 week scan at the hospital. So I’ll be behind a bit because scan appointments can take a week or so to come through.


----------



## LoneWanderer

It's never a well-kept secret for us: other half works at the hospital, as does my sister-in-law, my mother's friend and my old work colleague: so as soon as my bloodwork goes into the lab or we have an appointment with any department, it seems the whole town knows hahaha!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I had the scanning department call me today to book my overion reserve scan.
The doctor wanted me to have one because of all the chemicals last year. I've already had overion reserve bloods done and was supposed to get results after 2 weeks. It's been 4 weeks and still don't have them.
It was so lovely telling the lady I'm pregnant she was so happy for me.

I mentioned about calling the EPU on Thursday to try and get a scan and she told me to definitely do that.
I just dont want them to book me in to early.
I'm hoping to get one for around 6 to 7 weeks and praying to see a very healthy little HB.

If the hospital agree to book me in at 6 to 7 weeks then I will book a privet scan for around 9 weeks but hoping the hospital will agree to do the first one then it will save us some money.

I got a fantastic line stealer today and my test lines are now coming up b4 the control lines.

I did a crappy one step test yesterday and got a faint line (there not that sensitive)
So did another today and bam line is loads darker.

I know I should stop testing but it's the only thing keeping me sane for now lol.

I'm still so anxious about miscarriage but just praying this one will be my healthy take home rainbow Baby.

Boobs were so sore this morning but not sore now. I hate it how off and on and off they are it makes me worry.
Sickness wasn't so bad today.
Felt sick earlier but only mild nothing now.


This was the OneStep test today. Yesterday when I did one it was faint so a huge change in today's.

And I wanted to do a Answer and a Frer together and I got line stealers on both.
Believe it or not they can still go even darker.
With my son I was around 5 weeks and did a frer and the test line stole all the dye from the control line so the control line was supper supper faint.
It was crazy.

I'm also keeping a look out for the hook effect which happened around 5 to 6 weeks with my DS.



I hate having anxiety.
Hope the hospital agree to do the first scan and praying praying praying to see a strong healthy HB[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm going to call EPU tomorrow I think. Just to get it out the way. 
If they don't agree to do a scan then I will book a privet one for 7 weeks. 

I need to book a midwife appointment but she won't see me until I'm 8 weeks so don't want to book it to early.


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> I just booked my first two scans! A 6 week private scan and one with my OB at 8 weeks. Not I just have to try not to stress for the next few weeks lol.
> 
> sore boobs and crampy are still all I am feeling. Nothing screams pregnancy yet. We haven’t told anyone except my best friend yet. We will probably tell family after the 8 week scan and then other people around 12-14 weeks.
> 
> how is everyone feeling? Have y’all told people y’all are preggers yet or when are you planning to tell them?


Good luck hon. 
I will book a privet one if the hospital won't do one. 
I need to know everything is OK. 
I had a privet scan at 7+1 with my son and saw him and a HB so im hoping for the same this time.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> I’m 38!!!
> 
> midwife appointment here is usually 8 weeks then booked in for a 12 week scan at the hospital. So I’ll be behind a bit because scan appointments can take a week or so to come through.


I'm 41 so definitely a geriatric mum lol. 
I mite call my Doctors after calling the EPU and just get it all over and done with.

Just hope I don't lose this baby I'm so scared


----------



## LoneWanderer

I just made the other half get up and dressed to drive out and get me Dominos cookies.
But odds are when they get here, I won't even like them.

:rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> I just made the other half get up and dressed to drive out and get me Dominos cookies.
> But odds are when they get here, I won't even like them.
> 
> :rofl:

Hahaha brilliant love it :rofl:


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer mmmm cookies sound good

@Neversayno 12 weeks is so long to wait. I am not that patient!! 8 weeks is the norm here, and I am not even that patient. 

@Suggerhoney I hope you are able to get a 7 week scan


----------



## mammag

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm 41 so definitely a geriatric mum lol.
> I mite call my Doctors after calling the EPU and just get it all over and done with.
> 
> Just hope I don't lose this baby I'm so scared

I am too. I feel like this is my last chance. I’m easing my mind with the fact that I’ve never lost a pregnancy beyond having a chemical. So making it past that first week with faint lines is the scariest part for me. But I wouldn’t be the first to lose a baby first trimester. I honestly don’t know if I’d handle losing this one after I’ve made it past that first stage and gotten my hopes up. It might break me.


----------



## atx614

@mammag how far along are you? It is hard to not worry for sure. I am so anxious about everything.


----------



## bbymc

Hi guys.

Bit late to the party here! I'm Emma. I'm 35 from Scotland. Expecting baby no. 5. Very unexpectedly! We are excited but scared! All my kids are around 2 years apart and 3 out of 4 were c sections so I'm now terrified incase anything happens thanks to being told my uterus is thin at my last section!

I think I'm around 5.5wks atm. Just started feeling sick yesterday! I usually have hyperemesis in pregnancy so I've already called the doc to get medication. It's just so horrific. Broken nights and constant toilet trips have started too. :-/ 

How are you all feeling? Xx

Anyone else homeschooling too?


----------



## mammag

atx614 said:


> @mammag how far along are you? It is hard to not worry for sure. I am so anxious about everything.

I’m about 5 and a half weeks. I’ve had 5 losses but everyone have been chemical pregnancies. The losses though take place over 12 years. I got pregnant while actively trying 6 times over a 12 year period, the last time being the April before last. So I don’t get pregnant easily. I’ve done clomid, femara, all the ultrasounds and tracking with no explanation as to why I don’t get pregnant. That’s why this is so scary, getting pregnant is so scary for me because I know if I lose it, it could be years before I get another chance. 

On that note though I wanted to pee on something and didn’t have an hpt so here’s an OPK and it’s so dark. I hope they schedule me for a scan tomorrow!!!!


----------



## atx614

Welcome @bbymc! We aren’t homeschooling but the kids are home as they are doing virtual. So they are on the computer with a teacher but I have to help them with assignments and staying on track. 

@mamaG I’m sorry they haven’t been able to give you a reason why it takes so long. But now that you are pregnant it sounds like your body knows how to produce healthy babies; so that is wonderful!

I feel like the first tri is like the TWW as far as stress, anxiety and I still feel like I am waiting. Like I know I am pregnant but it isn’t real real until I tell people and my anxiety drops a bit so I can enjoy it.


----------



## mammag

The only thing that worries me is how long it took my tests to get dark. They stayed the exact same shade of faint until 17 dpo. Then I didn’t test for a couple of days and at 20 dpo they were finally super dark. So that makes me wonder if my hcg isn’t doubling like it should. But on the other hand I was drinking a TON. Like a lot, and I think that’s what was making my tests so light. My urine was just so diluted all the time. And then I started getting nauseas to the point that I wasn’t even drinking like I normally do and that’s when my tests finally got dark. Because my urine was actually allowed to have some actual urine in there. 

idk. I know I rambled just now. But I explained it the best I could.


----------



## mammag

One more OPK just because the line is so damn pretty :haha: I’m in love with my dark lines on things


----------



## Zoboe95

I think the bit I actually find hardest (until all the symptoms kick in and I remember how hard that is ) is the keeping it a massive secret! I totally get why most keep it a secret in the first tri, but it's weird isn't it really, we are at a point where many of us will feel sick every day, be shattered etc etc all with good reason, yet tell no-one, so people probably think we're just being a bit rubbish! Yet normally if you have a cold even, you tell people! People at work keep asking me 'do you think you'll have another one?' like they know, and it's so awkward!


----------



## Suggerhoney

mammag said:


> I am too. I feel like this is my last chance. I’m easing my mind with the fact that I’ve never lost a pregnancy beyond having a chemical. So making it past that first week with faint lines is the scariest part for me. But I wouldn’t be the first to lose a baby first trimester. I honestly don’t know if I’d handle losing this one after I’ve made it past that first stage and gotten my hopes up. It might break me.


I feel the same. When I lost my first baby at 10+4 it broke me. I was only young but it was just horrible having that scan at 6 weeks and seeing that HB and then going on to miscarry at 10+4. 

I've had zero symptoms yesterday and it's only morning here but I have none today either. 
No sore boobs and I don't feel sick.
With the sore boobs though they did start hurting a few days ago but it's very on and off. 
Same with Neasea but its making me anxious. 

My tests are getting darker so I'm just hoping all is well. 
This really probably is my last chance I turn 42 in December and it took us 11 months to conceive this one and then the 4 chemicals last year. 
I'm so scared. 
I know if I lose this baby then I probably won't ever be able to have another my age is so against me.

I know at my age also my chances of miscarriage is so so high. 

I'm so anxious I just wish I cud fast forward to second trimester but I know even then I will still worry. 

I just wish I had everyday symptoms, I don't like it how there one day then gone then come back then go again. 
2 days ago I felt so pregnant and now I don't feel pregnant at all.

I've got some more digitals coming today but i won't do any until Friday and I really hope I get a 3+ and i really hope I start having more regular symptoms I think it wud make me feel a bit better.


----------



## Zoboe95

The worry Is so real, you panic and panic until you get a scan, get briefly reassured, then start panicking again! 

Also, I woke up feeling really dizzy this morning, can't decide if it's the cold I've got, pregnancy, or low blood sugars, or a bit of all! So I used a mild sinus spray, ate some cake and got on with my day :o no time for feeling yuck when you have a two year old!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've broken out in coldsores app very common in early pregnancy. I do suffer with them but I googled it and app all the hormone changes can cause a flare up. There so sore. 
Not slept all night just cudnt sleep. 
Just so worried with lack of symptoms. 
I felt so sick 2 days ago and now nothing. 
No sore boobs no nothing. They do get sore here and there but not sore at all today it makes me worry. 

I hate the first trimester it's so scary. 
I agree with what u said @atx614 it is like the 2ww apart from its a much longer wait.

I just hope this baby is healthy. 
Hope I get more persistent symptoms soon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

mammag said:


> I’m about 5 and a half weeks. I’ve had 5 losses but everyone have been chemical pregnancies. The losses though take place over 12 years. I got pregnant while actively trying 6 times over a 12 year period, the last time being the April before last. So I don’t get pregnant easily. I’ve done clomid, femara, all the ultrasounds and tracking with no explanation as to why I don’t get pregnant. That’s why this is so scary, getting pregnant is so scary for me because I know if I lose it, it could be years before I get another chance.
> 
> On that note though I wanted to pee on something and didn’t have an hpt so here’s an OPK and it’s so dark. I hope they schedule me for a scan tomorrow!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1093761


Haha I did a OPK a few days ago and it did the exact same was supper positive. 

It's good ure lines are darker now hon u mite of had a slow rise to start and now its picked up its very normal. 
Some womon have a slow rise and others have a faster rise. 
I think its anything for 24 to 48 hours cud be more. I think some women double every 3 days its all normal hon. 

Gosh pregnancy is so darn scary


----------



## Suggerhoney

bbymc said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Bit late to the party here! I'm Emma. I'm 35 from Scotland. Expecting baby no. 5. Very unexpectedly! We are excited but scared! All my kids are around 2 years apart and 3 out of 4 were c sections so I'm now terrified incase anything happens thanks to being told my uterus is thin at my last section!
> 
> I think I'm around 5.5wks atm. Just started feeling sick yesterday! I usually have hyperemesis in pregnancy so I've already called the doc to get medication. It's just so horrific. Broken nights and constant toilet trips have started too. :-/
> 
> How are you all feeling? Xx
> 
> Anyone else homeschooling too?


Hi hon welcome. 
Congratulations


----------



## Suggerhoney

This is embarrassing but any of you noticed ure a bit more gassy:oops: lol


Also I've noticed my mouth is always watery. 
That was mentioned on a episode of Call The Midwife once.


----------



## Suggerhoney

My AF is late now. 
I have a long LP so I wasn't due my AF until 16 17dpo. 
I'm 19dpo today, why is it even when u have a positive test u still worry about AF showing? 
Or is that just me lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Decided I will call hospital tomorrow now as I turn 5 weeks Thursday and I really don't want yo be booked in to early. I really want to see a strong HB. 

Any of u get Overy pains. 
Not painful but just sharp twinges?


----------



## LoneWanderer

I ate two of the cookies and they were the best thing that had ever happened to me.

So I had a third, felt so sick and now I hate all chocolate and sweet things. 

:rofl:


----------



## mammag

@Suggerhoney I’ve been SO gassy is awful. Will you but a Doppler? That’s how I stayed sane with my 6 year old. Found his heartbeat really early through pure persistence, like 8 or 9 weeks and listened everyday. Multiple times a day.


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney i am still getting twinges on my left side. I am pretty sure that’s the side I ovulated on cause I felt a twinge at 7DPO on the left. I have been burping so much lol, I think that is gas also? 

@Zoboe95 i agree! It is weird that the norm is to not tell. I don’t know why it started. But I remember with my son (I got prefers with him when my DD was only 10 months so my body showed so early) I had to wear baggy clothes from like 5 weeks lol. Looking back it is ridiculous that I felt needed to do that lol


----------



## mammag

I’ve told all my close people. I’ve had too many losses to keep it a secret when I get pregnant. I want to enjoy every moment of it. Especially at work as I don’t want to lift things and such so a lot of the people there know just so I can ask for help and not get judged.


----------



## stephx

Hello! Can I join you ladies? 

I’m Steph, about 6.5 weeks, due 16th September! 

I have a 10 year old DD so it’s been a looong time since I’ve done this! 

Super anxious, nervous wreck :lol: had a scan last week due to a suspect ectopic. Luckily everything is in the right place, but couldn’t see much. I should have been 5+6, they guessed at 5+3. Trying not to overthink that even though I’m smack on with dates! 3 days ain’t much right?! :-k


----------



## mammag

stephx said:


> Hello! Can I join you ladies?
> 
> I’m Steph, about 6.5 weeks, due 16th September!
> 
> I have a 10 year old DD so it’s been a looong time since I’ve done this!
> 
> Super anxious, nervous wreck :lol: had a scan last week due to a suspect ectopic. Luckily everything is in the right place, but couldn’t see much. I should have been 5+6, they guessed at 5+3. Trying not to overthink that even though I’m smack on with dates! 3 days ain’t much right?! :-k

3 days is nothing!! I usually implant late and always wind up getting my due dates moved back even though I track so I know exactly when I o’d. Congrats!!! There’s a 16 year difference between this one and my son so I’ll have a big age gap as well.


----------



## mammag

At the doctors now. Really hoping I can get a scan!!!!


----------



## bbymc

Suggerhoney said:


> This is embarrassing but any of you noticed ure a bit more gassy:oops: lol
> 
> 
> Also I've noticed my mouth is always watery.
> That was mentioned on a episode of Call The Midwife once.

Definitely. On both counts. Both standard gorgeous me. I usually end up eating boiled sweets or chewing gum to stop the extra saliva making me feel really sick! It seems to work well.


----------



## mammag

They’re scheduling an ultrasound but not for a couple weeks. She said it’s too early to see much. She wanted to do a repeat hcg but I asked her not to. I don’t want the stress of that and she completely understood. They’re going to start me on weekly progesterone shots that I’ll take until 36 weeks so that’s interesting. I’ve never heard of that. I really like her. I refused a papsmear. I don’t want anyone poking around in there just yet.


----------



## Zoboe95

Finally put on my big girl knickers and phoned the doctor's today :D they asked height weight etc on the phone, but don't even want to see me yet! Apparently midwife will phone me when I'm due an appointment!


----------



## mammag

My ultrasound is on the 9th!! It’s going to feel like forevvver. But of course since I left the house I got some more tests. I am classified as high risk. But my tests look amazing. Here’s to hoping for a strong heartbeat it 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Neversayno

bbymc said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Bit late to the party here! I'm Emma. I'm 35 from Scotland. Expecting baby no. 5. Very unexpectedly! We are excited but scared! All my kids are around 2 years apart and 3 out of 4 were c sections so I'm now terrified incase anything happens thanks to being told my uterus is thin at my last section!
> 
> I think I'm around 5.5wks atm. Just started feeling sick yesterday! I usually have hyperemesis in pregnancy so I've already called the doc to get medication. It's just so horrific. Broken nights and constant toilet trips have started too. :-/
> 
> How are you all feeling? Xx
> 
> Anyone else homeschooling too?

Hey welcome!!! 

what is your EDD honey?? 

I feel you on the broken nights and toilet visits!!! I am soo cold too I cannot get warm it’s ridiculous. I had a c-section 8 years ago! I’m wondering whether I will get the opportunity to have this baby naturally (praying we make it that far) 

x


----------



## Neversayno

Zoboe95 said:


> Finally put on my big girl knickers and phoned the doctor's today :D they asked height weight etc on the phone, but don't even want to see me yet! Apparently midwife will phone me when I'm due an appointment!

Did you see my post! March 3 for my appointment haha I’ll almost be 12 weeks


----------



## Neversayno

stephx said:


> Hello! Can I join you ladies?
> 
> I’m Steph, about 6.5 weeks, due 16th September!
> 
> I have a 10 year old DD so it’s been a looong time since I’ve done this!
> 
> Super anxious, nervous wreck :lol: had a scan last week due to a suspect ectopic. Luckily everything is in the right place, but couldn’t see much. I should have been 5+6, they guessed at 5+3. Trying not to overthink that even though I’m smack on with dates! 3 days ain’t much right?! :-k

Hey Steph!! 

My little boy is 9 so almost the same age gap! 3 days is nothing honey. Have the scheduled you for another scan?


----------



## atx614

@mammag those lines look amazing! My scan is the 9th as well. Praying for a beautiful heartbeat. Two weeks to wait


----------



## Bittersweet

Today I just can’t stop thinking about il go for my 12 week scan and the heart has stopped or the baby will have stopped grown
I can’t shake it.


----------



## bbymc

Neversayno said:


> Hey welcome!!!
> 
> what is your EDD honey??
> 
> I feel you on the broken nights and toilet visits!!! I am soo cold too I cannot get warm it’s ridiculous. I had a c-section 8 years ago! I’m wondering whether I will get the opportunity to have this baby naturally (praying we make it that far)
> 
> x

I had an emergency c section with my first then a vbac with my 2nd 2 years later. I had to push for it but I got it. So I'd say with an 8 year gap, they will definitely let you try.

I'm not sure about when I'm due. I'd say around 22nd September though.


----------



## mammag

Bittersweet said:


> Today I just can’t stop thinking about il go for my 12 week scan and the heart has stopped or the baby will have stopped grown
> I can’t shake it.

I felt that way the whole time with my son. Couldn’t picture myself holding another baby and then let that convince me i was gonna lose him. I didn’t though. I just have learned to breathe and tell myself that’s my anxiety talking and it doesn’t mean anything.


----------



## Neversayno

Bittersweet...I totally get you hun. I hate it, I’m so anxious. made even worse by potentially not seeing midwife until I’m 12 weeks! 

bbymc - thank you! I had an emergency with my little boy. Part of me wants to experience labour so badly as this will deffo be my last baby.


----------



## stephx

Neversayno said:


> Hey Steph!!
> 
> My little boy is 9 so almost the same age gap! 3 days is nothing honey. Have the scheduled you for another scan?

Nope! I might book a private one. Doctor didn’t think I needed a follow up :?


----------



## Neversayno

stephx said:


> Nope! I might book a private one. Doctor didn’t think I needed a follow up :?

 I think I’ll be booking 2 private ones at this rate!


----------



## Bittersweet

I think that’s part of it yeah as I’m waiting every day for the call from midwifery to make it more real. 
Plus I keep reading people saying that they seen a heartbeat at x weeks but had a miscarriage at x weeks or a missed miscarriage. we seen heartbeat at 6 weeks and now I can’t help but feel like okay so am I gonna go for a scan at 12 and it’s a missed miscarriage? Horrible .

my oh doesn’t think an early scan is a good idea as he feels it’ll fuel anxiety afterwards


----------



## Neversayno

It’s a really anxious time isn’t it xx


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah it really is


----------



## mammag

I just keep telling myself that I personally have a 100% success rate of births after I’ve seen a heartbeat. So if I can just make it there I’m going to sit back and enjoy this baby for every second.


----------



## Zoboe95

@Neversayno I did see your post about dates, crazy isn't it!! Last time (2018) they 'told me off' for not phoning them soon enough (I was about 6weeks gone when I phoned), this time, they didn't even ask how I feel, literally height, weight and date of last AF, now they don't want to see me! Weird! To be fair I really hate going to the doctor's so I'm not all that disappointed! 

Also, they always phone on a private number, and don't leave a message, in case you haven't told people and someone else answers your phone, except I can't access my phone at work, so i always miss their calls, but you can't call a private number back! 

Anyway, enough ranting! Realised that my dizzy feeling this morning was because of a migraine coming on, took an aspirin and felt good the rest of the day! I have migraines on last day of AF, and ovulation day every month, so have to take aspirin on those days to survive (didn't know if it would carry on while pregnant, only started since giving birth last time!) Bit emotional today though, watched topsy and Tim with lo, and got way to into it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

mammag said:


> @Suggerhoney I’ve been SO gassy is awful. Will you but a Doppler? That’s how I stayed sane with my 6 year old. Found his heartbeat really early through pure persistence, like 8 or 9 weeks and listened everyday. Multiple times a day.

I already have a doppler from when i was pregnant with my son. Think u can use it as early as 8 weeks and will definitely be giving it a go.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So my boobs are sore tonight and that's making me feel more positive. 
Will ring EPU probably tomorrow.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Gtea


mammag said:


> My ultrasound is on the 9th!! It’s going to feel like forevvver. But of course since I left the house I got some more tests. I am classified as high risk. But my tests look amazing. Here’s to hoping for a strong heartbeat it 2 weeks!!!
> 
> View attachment 1093773

Great lines hon. 
I'm calling the EPU tomorrow and really hope they book me in for a scan.


----------



## LoneWanderer

I'm actually excited for my section. Odd, I know, but my last one (non-emergency after failed induction) was such a calm, pleasant experience. And so quick! About twenty minutes after getting to theatre, baby was out! And the excitement of that overruled the weirdness of being stitched back up. I dont remember much else until being on the post-op ward and handed the baby.

Recovery was a bitch but I got through it, even though I'm a wuss, and it seems a million years ago already.

Every so often I do think, maybe I should be going for the VBAC. I've had judgy comments about my elective from some family and friends. But then I remember how relaxed I felt during the section, how it was the best choice for us - and I'm happy it'll be the same again.


----------



## Neversayno

@zoeboe95 the midwife text me today and said Don’t panic someone will be in touch next week and ‘see you’ goodness knows what that means but we’ll see! Loving the tipsy and Tim comment!! 

@Suggerhoney yay for the sore boobs!!! When are you doing your hook effect testing? I’m so intrigued about it! 

@LoneWanderer i totally get your reasoning behind the elective! I’m on the fence but definitely up for seeing what options I am given! You deffo have to do what is best for you! 

anyone here have any experience with the hook effect?? I’m tempted to give it ago but I’m so worried if it doesn’t work I’m going to start shitting my pants!!!


----------



## mammag

So got my hcg back from yesterday. It was 1834. That feels low. I shouldn’t have googled it but I knew I would and now I feel like shit. Ugh.


----------



## Neversayno

I have no idea about hcg levels, they don’t do that where I am. What did horrible Google tell you?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yeah my last pregnancy I did like a million tests - well, 26 haha! Still got them in a box somewhere too, ewwwww!

Anyway at about seven weeks my test suddenly came up loads lighter, really freaked me out. But after reading about the hook thing I did another one, with diluted pee, and it was a much stronger line. I stopped testing after that, way too stressful!

I've done a handful of tests this time, maybe like five after the first proper positive, but then I stopped myself. It's just not worth worrying about. What will be will be, and there's no real guarantee all is well with a stronger or weaker line, so many things can affect it and even in the worst case scenario, the dark lines can keep showing... Positive is positive, and until anything says otherwise, just have to have faith all is going well in there.


----------



## Neversayno

LoneWanderer said:


> Yeah my last pregnancy I did like a million tests - well, 26 haha! Still got them in a box somewhere too, ewwwww!
> 
> Anyway at about seven weeks my test suddenly came up loads lighter, really freaked me out. But after reading about the hook thing I did another one, with diluted pee, and it was a much stronger line. I stopped testing after that, way too stressful!
> 
> I've done a handful of tests this time, maybe like five after the first proper positive, but then I stopped myself. It's just not worth worrying about. What will be will be, and there's no real guarantee all is well with a stronger or weaker line, so many things can affect it. Positive is positive, and until anything says otherwise, have to have faith all is going well in there.

Wow I have binned most of mine but I’m prob not far off 15 since I had my bfp (not including ic’s). I’m really tempted to try it out but you’re totally right and I will only obsess if I don’t see what I want to see!


----------



## Bittersweet

So really difficult day here

severe cramps over night night just be stretching I know

call from doctor today re bloods as my LO had slapped cheek 3 weeks ago. Bloods have come back negative in terms of me having had the virus. 

so repeat bloods in 2 weeks and a scan tomorrow that I slightly had to argue for beciade she was like you can’t come in if you’re symptomatic off slapped cheek I was like I’m not symptomatic though!! I wore a mask last time I was in il wear a mask again like just seriously. I’ve had some slight spotting so then she was wanting to wait to see if the bleeding got worse I was like no sorry that’s unfair you wouldn’t expect someone else to wait just because my son had a virus 3 weeks ago with no evidence I have contracted it

so scan tomorrow at 3pm. midwife also called oh I have an hour now I was like okay great but I don’t so midwife going to call Sunday and book in providing all is okay tomorrow


----------



## LoneWanderer

Our son took us six years to conceive so it's fair to say we had gone a bit crazy at that point haha! And they told us it would never happen naturally. So even with the zillions of tests I don't think either of us really believed it was happening. Each of those tests was like a little miracle in itself, and I couldn't bear to part with them.

But the flip side was that I worried constantly, over-analysed every single line, got myself all worked up for no real reason. And I don't want that this time, I want to relax and try to enjoy just being pregnant in the moment. (Easier said than done right now however, still off all food and I threw up for the first time today, which I thought might ease the constant nausea - but it did not.) 

:rofl:


----------



## Neversayno

Bittersweet said:


> So really difficult day here
> 
> severe cramps over night night just be stretching I know
> 
> call from doctor today re bloods as my LO had slapped cheek 3 weeks ago. Bloods have come back negative in terms of me having had the virus.
> 
> so repeat bloods in 2 weeks and a scan tomorrow that I slightly had to argue for beciade she was like you can’t come in if you’re symptomatic off slapped cheek I was like I’m not symptomatic though!! I wore a mask last time I was in il wear a mask again like just seriously. I’ve had some slight spotting so then she was wanting to wait to see if the bleeding got worse I was like no sorry that’s unfair you wouldn’t expect someone else to wait just because my son had a virus 3 weeks ago with no evidence I have contracted it
> 
> so scan tomorrow at 3pm. midwife also called oh I have an hour now I was like okay great but I don’t so midwife going to call Sunday and book in providing all is okay tomorrow

Tough day for you honey.

hopefully all goes well for you tomorrow x


----------



## Neversayno

LoneWanderer said:


> Our son took us six years to conceive so it's fair to say we had gone a bit crazy at that point haha! And they told us it would never happen naturally. So even with the zillions of tests I don't think either of us really believed it was happening. Each of those tests was like a little miracle in itself, and I couldn't bear to part with them.
> 
> But the flip side was that I worried constantly, over-analysed every single line, got myself all worked up for no real reason. And I don't want that this time, I want to relax and try to enjoy just being pregnant in the moment. (Easier said than done right now however, still off all food and I threw up for the first time today, which I thought might ease the constant nausea - but it did not.)
> 
> :rofl:

Absolutely understand the madness hun!! 

I’ve felt nauseous for the last few mornings and in the evenings today I was gagging! I never had this with my son so it’s all new! But I guess all good signs things are progressing how they should.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> So really difficult day here
> 
> severe cramps over night night just be stretching I know
> 
> call from doctor today re bloods as my LO had slapped cheek 3 weeks ago. Bloods have come back negative in terms of me having had the virus.
> 
> so repeat bloods in 2 weeks and a scan tomorrow that I slightly had to argue for beciade she was like you can’t come in if you’re symptomatic off slapped cheek I was like I’m not symptomatic though!! I wore a mask last time I was in il wear a mask again like just seriously. I’ve had some slight spotting so then she was wanting to wait to see if the bleeding got worse I was like no sorry that’s unfair you wouldn’t expect someone else to wait just because my son had a virus 3 weeks ago with no evidence I have contracted it
> 
> so scan tomorrow at 3pm. midwife also called oh I have an hour now I was like okay great but I don’t so midwife going to call Sunday and book in providing all is okay tomorrow

Good luck with your scan!

Crazy how different the experience is depending on where you live, though. Guessing you are UK and NHS also? I had my booking appt at 6+2, on a Saturday morning as that was most convenient for me and OH - and they let us take the toddler too. And my trip to EPU for a scan was arranged by the GP with no fight at all, I said I thought I needed to go, she agreed, and booked me in the very next morning! :o Sorry you've had such bother getting yours agreed, sounds like a nightmare you just don't need.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Neversayno said:


> Absolutely understand the madness hun!!
> 
> I’ve felt nauseous for the last few mornings and in the evenings today I was gagging! I never had this with my son so it’s all new! But I guess all good signs things are progressing how they should.

Same, I breezed through the whole 9 months with my boy, barely a symptom, just an ever-growing bump (seriously, I was fucking HUGE with the boy, strangers were congratulating me in the street at 8 weeks haha). But this time there's no outward sign of anything going on, I just feel like actual death all the bloody time.

Everyone keeps saying 'oooh it's a girl' to me, I dunno if there's anything to the myth about sickness. Personally I just think because we had so much trouble falling pregnant last time, I was blessed with an easy ride by the karma gods. This time was so easy - a complete accident in fact, we weren't really trying - so I probably deserve a bit more suffering...

:rofl:


----------



## mammag

Neversayno said:


> I have no idea about hcg levels, they don’t do that where I am. What did horrible Google tell you?

Just comparing mine to other people’s and it’s super low compared to most of them. Buttt, I’m trying to be positive and keep in mind that I usually don’t ovulate until cd 16 or so so I could be a couple of days off. My numbers are ok for 5 weeks exactly which is probably more like what I am. I hate this. This is why I asked the doc not to do the repeat blood draw. I would just obsess. All I can do is wait and see. Ultrasound in 13 days. Stick little bean.


----------



## mammag

I’m probably gonna go ahead and call and ask for a repeat blood draw tomorrow. Since this number has me freaking out now anyway. First trimester sucks y’all.


----------



## Bittersweet

LoneWanderer said:


> Good luck with your scan!
> 
> Crazy how different the experience is depending on where you live, though. Guessing you are UK and NHS also? I had my booking appt at 6+2, on a Saturday morning as that was most convenient for me and OH - and they let us take the toddler too. And my trip to EPU for a scan was arranged by the GP with no fight at all, I said I thought I needed to go, she agreed, and booked me in the very next morning! :o Sorry you've had such bother getting yours agreed, sounds like a nightmare you just don't need.

Thank you. Yes I’m Scotland. I just don’t want to be judged tomorrow like back again for pains etc but I feel it needs checked 
If all is well midwife Sunday and then 12 weeks scan will be 3 weeks give or take so not too long to wait


----------



## Neversayno

LoneWanderer said:


> Same, I breezed through the whole 9 months with my boy, barely a symptom, just an ever-growing bump (seriously, I was fucking HUGE with the boy, strangers were congratulating me in the street at 8 weeks haha). But this time there's no outward sign of anything going on, I just feel like actual death all the bloody time.
> 
> Everyone keeps saying 'oooh it's a girl' to me, I dunno if there's anything to the myth about sickness. Personally I just think because we had so much trouble falling pregnant last time, I was blessed with an easy ride by the karma gods. This time was so easy - a complete accident in fact, we weren't really trying - so I probably deserve a bit more suffering...
> 
> :rofl:

Yeah my boy pregnancy was so easy too!! Who knows! Like you because I had an easy time last time I think I may pay for it now!!


----------



## Neversayno

mammag said:


> I’m probably gonna go ahead and call and ask for a repeat blood draw tomorrow. Since this number has me freaking out now anyway. First trimester sucks y’all.

It’s hard not to compare isn’t it. Maybe another draw will put your mind at ease hun xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> I'm actually excited for my section. Odd, I know, but my last one (non-emergency after failed induction) was such a calm, pleasant experience. And so quick! About twenty minutes after getting to theatre, baby was out! And the excitement of that overruled the weirdness of being stitched back up. I dont remember much else until being on the post-op ward and handed the baby.
> 
> Recovery was a bitch but I got through it, even though I'm a wuss, and it seems a million years ago already.
> 
> Every so often I do think, maybe I should be going for the VBAC. I've had judgy comments about my elective from some family and friends. But then I remember how relaxed I felt during the section, how it was the best choice for us - and I'm happy it'll be the same again.


I had a very traumatic birth with my DD. I was induced at 35+4 weeks because I had a bad case of pre eclampsia and ICP.
I had a retained placenta and it came away in tiny bits.
I hemorrhaged and was rushed to theatre, it was so scary.
So when I was pregnant with my DS I requested a section but was denied.
I didn't get pre eclampsia with him but I did get ICP again so was induced at 37 weeks.
I was terrified but thankfully I had a much better experience with him.
Will be doing vaginal again this time and hoping to have a similar experience to that of my son.



Neversayno said:


> @zoeboe95 the midwife text me today and said Don’t panic someone will be in touch next week and ‘see you’ goodness knows what that means but we’ll see! Loving the tipsy and Tim comment!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney yay for the sore boobs!!! When are you doing your hook effect testing? I’m so intrigued about it!
> 
> @LoneWanderer i totally get your reasoning behind the elective! I’m on the fence but definitely up for seeing what options I am given! You deffo have to do what is best for you!
> 
> anyone here have any experience with the hook effect?? I’m tempted to give it ago but I’m so worried if it doesn’t work I’m going to start shitting my pants!!!

Thanks hon there not so bad today, they seem to be very on and off. Felt mild neasea earlier but not to bad.

I got a complete line stealer today so I think the hook effect should start


mammag said:


> So got my hcg back from yesterday. It was 1834. That feels low. I shouldn’t have googled it but I knew I would and now I feel like shit. Ugh.

I have no idea about HCG numbers hon because its not done here. 
Google can be the devil sometimes the amount of times I've ended up freeking out because of Google. 

I hope one of the other ladies that understand HCG numbers has better advice. 
We just have pregnancy tests to rely on here. 
The anxiety in pregnancy is not fun at all. 



LoneWanderer said:


> Yeah my last pregnancy I did like a million tests - well, 26 haha! Still got them in a box somewhere too, ewwwww!
> 
> Anyway at about seven weeks my test suddenly came up loads lighter, really freaked me out. But after reading about the hook thing I did another one, with diluted pee, and it was a much stronger line. I stopped testing after that, way too stressful!
> 
> I've done a handful of tests this time, maybe like five after the first proper positive, but then I stopped myself. It's just not worth worrying about. What will be will be, and there's no real guarantee all is well with a stronger or weaker line, so many things can affect it and even in the worst case scenario, the dark lines can keep showing... Positive is positive, and until anything says otherwise, just have to have faith all is going well in there.

I've done so many tests it's embarrassing lol. :blush:


----------



## Suggerhoney

I rang the EPU today and spoke to such a lovely lady. 
I told her all about the 4 early miscarriages last year and how anxious I'm feeling and she said they wud scan me at around 6 and a half to 7 weeks. 
She cudnt book me a appointment tho because I had to get a doctors referral. 

So I called the doctor and she said she will contact the EPU and I shud hear from them soon with a appointment. So hopefully in a week and a half to weeks max I will be having a ultrasound. 
The doctor told me to call the doctors surgery again tomorrow to book my midwife appointment. 
That should be when I'm around 8 weeks. 
So the ball is now rolling. 
Still nervous but today's test has made me feel so much better. 
The only tests I will post after this one will be when I get a 3+ and of and when the hook effect happens.
The line stealer I got today was crazy. 
I really hope it's a very good sign that this baby is healthy and will be born healthy.
I'm not bothered about gender or anything as long as baby is healthy I will be happy. 
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


I stuck some of my tests together 



Rite won't post any more line tests now Ladies until and if the hook effect happens. Hopefully the next test I post here will be my 3+[-o&lt;


----------



## mammag

I’ve done ALOT of thinking today and I do not usually ovulate on cd14. And judging by my very first bfp I’m thinking I was probably around 10 dpo when I tested positive. Which would put me at 21 dpo yesterday and my number of 1834 would be pretty decent for that day. 
It would figure the one month I didn’t track anything would be when I get pregnant so i don’t know any dates for sure. Hopefully I can get the repeat draw tomorrow and I see good numbers.


----------



## mammag

10 dpo as opposed to the 13 dpo that ovulating on cd 14 would have me at.


----------



## Bittersweet

Neversayno said:


> Tough day for you honey.
> 
> hopefully all goes well for you tomorrow x

Thanks woke up just so nervous and anxious :(


----------



## stephx

Best of luck Bittersweet :flower:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck @Bittersweet


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've booked my midwife appointment it's on 17th February I will be 7+6 weeks.
Feels like ages away. No scan news yet but hopefully will hear from them soon with a appointment.


----------



## Suggerhoney

mammag said:


> 10 dpo as opposed to the 13 dpo that ovulating on cd 14 would have me at.


Typical the one month we don't track and bam lol.
I didn't temp this cycle.
I normally ovulate on cd13 to 15 but I got a peak OPK on the evening of cd 9 then all day cd10 had peaks. Did my temp the morning of cd10 just to see if it had risen but was still my pre ovulation temps.
Had ovulation pain on the evening of cd10 and when I did My temp cd11 it had rissen so new I ovulated cd10.

I was so worried because everything I was reading was saying ovulation under cd12 wasn't good because the egg isn't mature enough and if we did conceive it wud probably end in a very early miscarriage. I was so so worried I remember writing a whole post about it and ladies coming forward that we're pregnant and ovulated on cd10 so that gave me hope but I was still worried.
I thought we didn't stand a chance but now hear I am.

21 dpo today. 5 weeks pregnant. 
Good luck hon. 

We don't have HCG levels done here so only have tests to rely on until a scan.


----------



## LoneWanderer

12 week scan on 19th Feb eeeeek


----------



## atx614

Good luck @Bittersweet !!

@Suggerhoney what is ICP? I’ve never heard of that. I am sorry you had such a terrible bit th experience with your daughter! That sounds scary!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh my gosh oh my gosh so decided to to a digital today and I got a 3+ eeek felt so so scary doing that. 

I've just been on there website and looked at what HCG levels u need to get the certain numbers. 
We don't get HCG bloods here so i was curious. 

So for a 1-2 u need a HCG level of 10
For a 2-3 u need a HCG level of 153
And for 3+ u need a HCG level of 2753

So that means My levels are 2753 or over which interesting to know. 
Be cool if they did do HCG levels here but they just don't I know they do in the US. 
21DPO today.


----------



## mammag

Anyone else have terrible diarrhea? I forgot about that part of pregnancy :haha: ugh


----------



## mammag

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh my gosh oh my gosh so decided to to a digital today and I got a 3+ eeek felt so so scary doing that.
> 
> I've just been on there website and looked at what HCG levels u need to get the certain numbers.
> We don't get HCG bloods here so i was curious.
> 
> So for a 1-2 u need a HCG level of 10
> For a 2-3 u need a HCG level of 153
> And for 3+ u need a HCG level of 2753
> 
> So that means My levels are 2753 or over which interesting to know.
> Be cool if they did do HCG levels here but they just don't I know they do in the US.
> 21DPO today.
> View attachment 1093856

They took these tests away from us in the US. Guess they caused too much confusion or something? Idk. Americans living up to their name once again I want to take one.


----------



## mammag

My tests from today. Who knows dpo. Technically 5 weeks 5 days. It took forever for the control line to show on the frer and my $ test is finally darker than control!!! \\:D/


----------



## Bittersweet

Hi all! Baby is great measuring a day behind. my sister is saying though the chances of miscarriage are the same between now and 12 weeks and 12-20 weeks so it’s good. Little heartbeat flickering away and baby having a dance jn scan x


----------



## mammag

Bittersweet said:


> Hi all! Baby is great measuring a day behind. my sister is saying though the chances of miscarriage are the same between now and 12 weeks and 12-20 weeks so it’s good. Little heartbeat flickering away and baby having a dance jn scan x

Omg congrats!!! And yes. 50-75% of miscarriages in the first trimester are chemical pregnancies. So once you’ve seen that heartbeat your chances of miscarrying drop dramatically!! If my scan goes well I will sit back and just enjoy the ride. I’m super nervous/excited for it


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yay for the scan! Now hopefully your mind is at rest a bit and you can enjoy these early days. And not too long now until the next scan anyway :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

mammag said:


> They took these tests away from us in the US. Guess they caused too much confusion or something? Idk. Americans living up to their name once again I want to take one.


Yeah I heard that it's a Shame they took them away because it's good to see the numbers going up so u know ure HCG levels are rising. 
I wish they did bloods here but they just don't. 

If I hadn't had them 4 chemicals last year I wud have to wait until 13 weeks for a scan. 
That's so long. 
So now I'm getting a earlier one and I will book a privet one for around 9 weeks then it's not such a long wait then to the 13 week dating scan. 

Great line stealer. 
I haven't done a Frer today but I have 4 left so mite do one tomorrow I had a line stealer yesterday but I want to see if they become even more of a line stealer. 

The hook effect happens around 6 weeks so I'm watching out for that to. 

I'm still nervous keep seeing posts where women when for scans and see a HB then went to a later scan and no HB it makes me worry I really need to stop reading these things. 

I haven't even had a scan yet. Hopefully this time in 2 weeks I wud of had one I'm still so nervous just praying at every scan there is a strong HB and baby is completely healthy. 
I'm 41 so at a higher risk of having a downs syndrome baby. I got a low score with my son who is now coming up to 17 months so hopefully I will get low again. 

Is anyone finding out gender? 

I'm thinking of staying team :yellow:


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah I’m feeling so much better now. Midwife calling Sunday and then il know when my scan is which is so good too! 
Sugar I’m really leaning to staying team yellow too we found out with my son but this time I’m not bothered


----------



## LoneWanderer

mammag said:


> They took these tests away from us in the US. Guess they caused too much confusion or something? Idk. Americans living up to their name once again I want to take one.

Yeah I was reading about this, the thinking is they can cause problems and unnecessary stress because they can go back and forth (like show 3+ then show 2-3 again) because they are literally just a standard two-line test strip with a little computer over the top that basically just reads the line for you. And so the HCG levels might be a little diluted for whatever reason, and the test would suggest your levels have dropped when they haven't. And it works the other way too - they can show 3+ even if something has gone wrong, because you have the hormones still raging, and you'd be falsely reassured. So the theory is that they do more harm than good, and they are soooooo expensive as well.

That said, it's mad not to sell them in a country where you can basically pick and choose your own doctors and what medication you get etc! If you're paying for your healthcare then all choices should be open to you, and surely that should include getting this kind of test, even if it does have its flaws..


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Hi all! Baby is great measuring a day behind. my sister is saying though the chances of miscarriage are the same between now and 12 weeks and 12-20 weeks so it’s good. Little heartbeat flickering away and baby having a dance jn scan x

That's great hon I can't wait to be further along so I can have a scan.
I shud be getting one at 6 to 7 weeks just waiting for a appointment and then I will book a privet one for around 9+1 weeks. 

I hate this part and the waiting I'm just praying this one is healthy and will be a take home healthy baby. 

Congratulations hon. 

Hope the next few weeks fly for me I just want to know baby is ok[-o&lt;


----------



## mammag

I’m DEFINITELY finding gender. I have 3 boys and want a girl sooooo bad. Don’t get me wrong. I won’t be disappointed if it’s a boy. I’ll just be happy I’ve made it that far and I can’t wait to meet them whatever it is. But having a daughter would make me feel complete. If I could know right now I’d find out!!!

I had a whole big thread on here years ago about the hook effect. We watched it take place and experimented with tests when I was real far along. But it seems to be gone now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Yeah I was reading about this, the thinking is they can cause problems and unnecessary stress because they can go back and forth (like show 3+ then show 2-3 again) because they are literally just a standard two-line test strip with a little computer over the top that basically just reads the line for you. And so the HCG levels might be a little diluted for whatever reason, and the test would suggest your levels have dropped when they haven't. And it works the other way too - they can show 3+ even if something has gone wrong, because you have the hormones still raging, and you'd be falsely reassured. So the theory is that they do more harm than good, and they are soooooo expensive as well.


I'm worried now. Seeing that 3+ made me feel so happy and now I'm scared. 

I had 4 losses last year and I really can't go through another. 

I never do another digital after I get a 3+. 

But all my line tests on different brands the test line is darker than control and got a complete line stealer on Frer yesterday. 
It did this with my son around the same time so I'm just praying my little baby is healthy.
This really is my last chance so i don't want to lose this one:cry:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm worried now. Seeing that 3+ made me feel so happy and now I'm scared.
> 
> I had 4 losses last year and I really can't go through another.
> 
> I never do another digital after I get a 3+.
> 
> But all my line tests on different brands the test line is darker than control and got a complete line stealer on Frer yesterday.
> It did this with my son around the same time so I'm just praying my little baby is healthy.
> This really is my last chance so i don't want to lose this one:cry:

I wouldn't worry, the important bit of that test is the 'pregnant'. Right now you are showing pregnant, and that's what matters. Your scans will tell you more, until then you have to just wait and trust that all will be okay. The early part is tough and feels a million years but before you know it the second tri will arrive.


----------



## Suggerhoney

mammag said:


> Anyone else have terrible diarrhea? I forgot about that part of pregnancy :haha: ugh


I had diarea with my son its quiet common with the hormone changes


----------



## LoneWanderer

We are definitely finding out this time. We didn't with our first, which was great, except I literally just knew in myself from day one he was a boy. If they'd pulled a girl out of me I would have passed out with shock to be honest. I said 'he' whenever I referred to him and was just so sure. And he was.

But this time we want to know, mainly because 1. we are having so much trouble picking a boy name after using our absolute favourite on the first one, and 2. it would be really nice to know if I can use all of the toddler's clothes again or if I need a few dresses and skirts to go with them.

:rofl:


----------



## stephx

I’m finding out.

I couldn’t with my daughter, and although it was a great surprise... I did just end up rebuying everything in pink...!


----------



## mammag

I told my husband that if this ones another boy I’m not even trying with the name. It’s just gonna be Chris Jr. I’m tired of coming up with boy names :haha:


----------



## stephx

LoneWanderer said:


> We are definitely finding out this time. We didn't with our first, which was great, except I literally just knew in myself from day one he was a boy. If they'd pulled a girl out of me I would have passed out with shock to be honest. I said 'he' whenever I referred to him and was just so sure. And he was.
> 
> But this time we want to know, mainly because 1. we are having so much trouble picking a boy name after using our absolute favourite on the first one, and 2. it would be really nice to know if I can use all of the toddler's clothes again or if I need a few dresses and skirts to go with them.
> 
> :rofl:


I was also 100% sure.. isn’t it weird! 

I don’t have a clue this time round :-k


----------



## LoneWanderer

stephx said:


> I was also 100% sure.. isn’t it weird!
> 
> I don’t have a clue this time round :-k

Yeah me neither, I do feel terrible though so that's making me think maybe girl - it's just so different to last time when I breezed through. But other than that I have no clue either way.


----------



## LoneWanderer

mammag said:


> Anyone else have terrible diarrhea? I forgot about that part of pregnancy :haha: ugh

Honestly I'm almost envious, I'm suffering with the exact opposite right now and it also sucks balls.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> I wouldn't worry, the important bit of that test is the 'pregnant'. Right now you are showing pregnant, and that's what matters. Your scans will tell you more, until then you have to just wait and trust that all will be okay. The early part is tough and feels a million years but before you know it the second tri will arrive.


I do have a good feeling about this baby so hopefully all will be good.
I lost my first baby at 10+4 weeks, I had a bleed at 6 weeks so went to hospital and had a scan and see baby and HB but they said I was having a threatening miscarriage.
The bleeding stopped but then at 10+4 I just started pouring with bright red blood it was awful.
I was rushed to hospital and told I had Lost the baby. I had to stay in and have a D&C it was just horrible.

So I never ever like the first trimester but even the 2nd trimester I still worry.
I don't really relax until I'm 24 weeks.
It took ages for me to feel my son move because my placenta was at the front.
I have a Doppler so can use that from about 8 or 9 weeks.

I just keep praying every night for this baby to be healthy


My 4 chemicals last year I never even got past 4 weeks and today I'm 5 weeks so that's good but its still so so early and I know my chances of miscarriage especially at my age are extremely high.

I want to enjoy every moment of this pregnancy because I worried the way through my last with my son.

I was diagnosed with ICP at just 17 weeks and really thought we was going to lose him.


@mammag
ICP or Cholistosis ot pregnancy (spelled wrong)
Is a condition woman can get in pregnancy that causes intense itching all over body and palms of hands and souls of feet.
It is a liver condition and its where Ure bile acid levels start going high.

It can cause stillbirth or very premature Birth if left untreated.

I had it with my DD to but it didn't start until 34 weeks but withy DS it started at 11 weeks and was diagnosed and put on meds at 17 weeks.


I have about 70% chance if getting it again so as soon as I start getting itchy I will get my bile levels checked.
Hoping if I do get it it don't start until much later like in 3rd tri.

The medication helped keep the levels lower, they can go up to 200 which is when it can cause stillbirth but the highest mine went up to with my son was 40.
Normol bile acid levels are anything under 14.
With my DD they got High and I had pre eclampsia so was induced at 35+4 weeks.
With my son I was induced at 37 weeks.

I will be induced early this time to but hoping I make It to 37 weeks again.

I literally didn't relax with my son until I got to 26 weeks and new he had a chance if born.

Can I just fast forward to 26 weeks now please then it can drag all it wants lol.

I also get growth scans from 25 weeks so I will have them every 3 to 4 weeks from 25 weeks.

So will be seeing plenty of baby if I make it that far.


Praying every single lady in this group all have very healthy babies in September in Jesus name [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Honestly I'm almost envious, I'm suffering with the exact opposite right now and it also sucks balls.

I've been constipated to lovely isn't it hahaha. Xxx


----------



## LoneWanderer

Suggerhoney said:


> I've been constipated to lovely isn't it hahaha. Xxx

Doesn't help that I'm off all food and barely eating. In fact I've lost weight*! Went from 9 stone to 13 stone with my boy because I just ate the nausea away. I didn't have any specific cravings, just ALL OF THE FOOD ALL OF THE TIME. 

That really isn't working this time, I just can't face anything 95% of the time.

*Probably a good thing, I'm over the line for BMI this time so gotta have the diabetes testing and extra monitoring and extra folic acid and the works. But even so.


----------



## Suggerhoney

S


atx614 said:


> Good luck @Bittersweet !!
> 
> @Suggerhoney what is ICP? I’ve never heard of that. I am sorry you had such a terrible bit th experience with your daughter! That sounds scary!

Sorry hon thought it was @mammag that asked that. I did answer just look at where I tagged @mammag and u will see I explain what it is.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Baby brain is real ladies I swear mine has tuned to mush lmao:wacko:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Yeah I’m feeling so much better now. Midwife calling Sunday and then il know when my scan is which is so good too!
> Sugar I’m really leaning to staying team yellow too we found out with my son but this time I’m not bothered


Feeling the exact same hon. 
I think because this will be my last I wud like to leave it as a surprise. 
There was a lady that stayed team yellow in my sobs due date group and it was so exciting when she gave birth because none of new what she was having. 
I'm not sure tho if I will be so strong later on. 
I did say I didn't want to find out with my son then when I got to about 12 weeks I really wanted to know and we ended up booking a privet gender scan at 16 weeks. 

I'm literally not bothered at all tho I will be so happy with either. I just want a healthy baby. 

Praying that for all of us [-o&lt;


----------



## mammag

I think even if I did try and stay team yellow I’d find out anyway. I spotted the penis long before the tech did on my last ultrasound. I’ve read too many of them I can spot a penis from a mile away Chris wants to do the thing where they write the gender in an envelope for you and he wants to get tannerite. I don’t know how to spell it. I think he just wants to blow something up lol. And find out that way with a few family and friends. I’ve never done anything like that, never even had a baby shower so that would be cool I think.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> We are definitely finding out this time. We didn't with our first, which was great, except I literally just knew in myself from day one he was a boy. If they'd pulled a girl out of me I would have passed out with shock to be honest. I said 'he' whenever I referred to him and was just so sure. And he was.
> 
> But this time we want to know, mainly because 1. we are having so much trouble picking a boy name after using our absolute favourite on the first one, and 2. it would be really nice to know if I can use all of the toddler's clothes again or if I need a few dresses and skirts to go with them.
> 
> :rofl:


That's the only thing. 
I sold all my DDs stuff (she's 8 now) but we have lots of boys newborn stuff right up to 18 months because I kept it all. But if this one is a girl we wud have to start all over. 
I did say at this stage with our son we wudnt find out but by 12 weeks I was itching and then we booked a private gender scan at 16 weeks. 
It was lovely having that scan in-between the 13 and 20 weeks scan. 
And it was nice knowing so we cud prepare. 
It wud be nice staying team yellow especially as this will as far as I know be my last. 
Guess I will see how I feel nearer the time. 
DH I think wants to leave it as a surprise tho so that cud be tricky. 

I do have a gut feeling that this one is a Girl. I don't know why it's just a gut feeling but I'm seriously not bothered either way. 
I just want a healthy baby. Esp after all the losses[-o&lt;

Do u have any feeling of what this one may be hon? 

I've totally lost my appetite to, I'm thirsty but just not hungry at all. 
I've not weighed myself, the last time I did I was 8st 12 which I think is about a 124lbs I wudnt be surprised if I've actually lost weight to but I know its very common in early pregnancy. 
I stared putting weight on as soon as I got into 2nd tri. 

I'm very very bloated I actually look like I have a small bump but I know it's just bloat.


----------



## Suggerhoney

stephx said:


> I’m finding out.
> 
> I couldn’t with my daughter, and although it was a great surprise... I did just end up rebuying everything in pink...!


If this one is a girl I've got to buy all new. Be fun tho hehe. 
I've kept my boy stuff from my son but my DD is 8 and we sold all her baby clothes. 
That's the only thing with not finding out we will have to only buy neutral stuff. 

I'm saying I'm satyung team :yellow: at the moment but I'm not sure how I'm going to feel in a few weeks I mite be itching to know like I was with my son. 
Haha. 



Ladies u can do a fun gender test and it worked with my son and I did it at 6 weeks and again at 12 weeks and got boy results both times. 

It's called the baking soda test. 

So u need a small cup with baking soda and a small cup of pee pee. 

U slowly add the pee pee to the baking soda and if it does not fit much its a girl. And if it fizzes like a beer it's a boy. 
With my son at 6 and 12 weeks it fixed like a beer. 

U can look it up on YouTube and it will show u how to do it. 

There's loads of different old wives tapes gender tests. 

Have u ladies heard of the pencil test?


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Doesn't help that I'm off all food and barely eating. In fact I've lost weight*! Went from 9 stone to 13 stone with my boy because I just ate the nausea away. I didn't have any specific cravings, just ALL OF THE FOOD ALL OF THE TIME.
> 
> That really isn't working this time, I just can't face anything 95% of the time.
> 
> *Probably a good thing, I'm over the line for BMI this time so gotta have the diabetes testing and extra monitoring and extra folic acid and the works. But even so.


I had the gestational diabetes test at 28 weeks with my DD and DS u just have to have a blood test then drink a very very sweet drink then another blood test It wasn't as bad as I thought but the drink is supper sweet. I was buzzing after hahaha :headspin:


----------



## Zoboe95

Hope you're all ok ❤️ been feeling great today, but extreme tiredness hit tonight! I started washing my hair, shampood it, and couldn't even be bothered to condition it now sat on the sofa watching casualty with my mumma ...it's really weird feeling like this and not being able to mention it! We are planning to tell my parents this weekend though, so not long now!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> Hope you're all ok ❤️ been feeling great today, but extreme tiredness hit tonight! I started washing my hair, shampood it, and couldn't even be bothered to condition it now sat on the sofa watching casualty with my mumma ...it's really weird feeling like this and not being able to mention it! We are planning to tell my parents this weekend though, so not long now!!

Wow go you! Ours is the worst kept secret ever - here's a running total of people who know:

My mother; my dad and stepmum; my brothers and sisters; other half's sister, nephews and nieces; my aunts; my uncle; my grandad; my nan; three of my cousins; other half's workmates; six of my friends; two of his friends; his friends' wives; my dentist's receptionist; the receptionist at A&E; two of my clients; you lot.

Each obviously told 'not to tell anyone as it's still a secret'.

:rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Honestly I find the waiting til 12 weeks thing odd though. The reasoning, as I understand it, is that a lot can go wrong in the early days. But if something bad *did* happen, we would want the support and understanding of all of our friends and family. So... yeah.

Obviously the announcing to casual acquaintances etc will happen after 12 weeks when we know things are fine. But otherwise... yeah everyone knows hahaha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Wow go you! Ours is the worst kept secret ever - here's a running total of people who know:
> 
> My mother; my dad and stepmum; my brothers and sisters; other half's sister, nephews and nieces; my aunts; my uncle; my grandad; my nan; three of my cousins; other half's workmates; six of my friends; two of his friends; his friends' wives; my dentist's receptionist; the receptionist at A&E; two of my clients; you lot.
> 
> Each obviously told 'not to tell anyone as it's still a secret'.
> 
> :rofl:


Hahaha love this so much :rofl::rofl::rofl:

So far 
My nanna 
My brother
My naibours 
All know. 
I never make a social media announcement until I'm 24 weeks but it's nice some people knowing because it's nice to have the support like u said. 


I'm not that close to my mum because as a child I was mainly brought up by my grandparents so my nanna Is like a mum to me. 

But when I told my nanna she said she already new I was. 
She was saying ages ago she had a feeling I was going to be pregnant close around Christmas and counting back to my last AF that was right on top of Christmas..
Everything my nanna says normoly comes true and she was right this time and she was also right with my son. 

She is convinced I'm having a girl to and deep down I think that is what she is hoping secretly lol. 
She's 84 bless her and turns 85 on September 11th. 
I will be 37+3 weeks on her birthday so there is a good chance this baby cud be born on her birthday, I think that wud make her whole year bless her.


----------



## mammag

So I’m having kind of a bad night. My boobs have been terribly sore since I got my bfp. Like can’t give me a hug sore. And I woke up today with them feeling better. Only hurt if I squeeze them. Didn’t get that pain when I took my bra off or anything and it has me freaked right out. I just want this baby so bad. And making it to nearly 6 weeks I don’t think I’ll handle losing it very well. Sorry. Don’t mean to be a downer. I’m just upset with my hcg count and now my symptoms dwindling. I hate this so much. I wish I could just KNOW one way or another how this is going to turn out. My doc didn’t call me back today about repeat results. I might go to the ER and ask for them. At least then I’ll know something. This is too much stress. I’ve never prayed so much in my life!!!


----------



## mammag

LoneWanderer said:


> Honestly I find the waiting til 12 weeks thing odd though. The reasoning, as I understand it, is that a lot can go wrong in the early days. But if something bad *did* happen, we would want the support and understanding of all of our friends and family. So... yeah.
> 
> Obviously the announcing to casual acquaintances etc will happen after 12 weeks when we know things are fine. But otherwise... yeah everyone knows hahaha.

everyone knows about me. Everyone that I see regularly anyway. I don’t get the keeping it a secret either. I have to be careful at work. Can’t lift things and I’ve been so nauseas lately. Plus I’m excited. And I want to enjoy every moment of this pregnancy. So I’m telling anyone who will listen!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

mammag said:


> So I’m having kind of a bad night. My boobs have been terribly sore since I got my bfp. Like can’t give me a hug sore. And I woke up today with them feeling better. Only hurt if I squeeze them. Didn’t get that pain when I took my bra off or anything and it has me freaked right out. I just want this baby so bad. And making it to nearly 6 weeks I don’t think I’ll handle losing it very well. Sorry. Don’t mean to be a downer. I’m just upset with my hcg count and now my symptoms dwindling. I hate this so much. I wish I could just KNOW one way or another how this is going to turn out. My doc didn’t call me back today about repeat results. I might go to the ER and ask for them. At least then I’ll know something. This is too much stress. I’ve never prayed so much in my life!!!

Symptoms will come and go as hormones surge and fall. They'll usually come back with a vengeance a few days later. Definitely speak to the doc for reassurance as its stressing you out, but dont read too much into the odd day feeling 'normal' coz that's, well, normal, especially so early on.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Trying to catch up on all of the posts! 

Tonight we announced our pregnancy... not by choice. I’m really sad about it actually. I was ordering dinner and my MIL and BIL had already ordered and walked a few metres ahead. They turned and whispered and I paid no attention until I walked over and they both stopped talking. I asked what was going on and my MIL said “oh I was just saying that you look pregnant - you have a little bump” I tried to cover it by saying I was fat - because after 3 kids I’ve put some weight on and am not the skinny little thing I used to be. My BIL Who can never shut his mouth kept saying ooh you smiled I bet you’re pregnant, you’re not drinking alcohol you must be pregnant etc... I smirked and replied no I’m just fat but my BIL went and mentioned it to my husband and it was out from there.... it’s my last baby so I wanted to announce it when I was ready in a cute way. So now I’m feeling fat, although even at 5 weeks and I know it’s not really possible, but I guess after 3 kids it probably is my tummy fat is looking a little more baby like than food like. What really upset me is no one even congratulated us... plus I felt awful as my BIL and SIL have been struggling with infertility for years and just had a failed round of IVF. I had planned to tell her before it was announced to everyone.


----------



## wrapunzel

Hello ladies, just wanted to drop by and introduce myself here as the October thread is still very quiet. 

I’m due October 4th (with my third child, my first with a new partner <3 it’s terribly exciting and I’m so happy to be starting this new chapter of my life!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Breeelizabeth said:


> Trying to catch up on all of the posts!
> 
> Tonight we announced our pregnancy... not by choice. I’m really sad about it actually. I was ordering dinner and my MIL and BIL had already ordered and walked a few metres ahead. They turned and whispered and I paid no attention until I walked over and they both stopped talking. I asked what was going on and my MIL said “oh I was just saying that you look pregnant - you have a little bump” I tried to cover it by saying I was fat - because after 3 kids I’ve put some weight on and am not the skinny little thing I used to be. My BIL Who can never shut his mouth kept saying ooh you smiled I bet you’re pregnant, you’re not drinking alcohol you must be pregnant etc... I smirked and replied no I’m just fat but my BIL went and mentioned it to my husband and it was out from there.... it’s my last baby so I wanted to announce it when I was ready in a cute way. So now I’m feeling fat, although even at 5 weeks and I know it’s not really possible, but I guess after 3 kids it probably is my tummy fat is looking a little more baby like than food like. What really upset me is no one even congratulated us... plus I felt awful as my BIL and SIL have been struggling with infertility for years and just had a failed round of IVF. I had planned to tell her before it was announced to everyone.

Aww that's awful, so sorry! I dont know why people think it's okay to comment on anyone's weight, or make guesses about pregnancy. Very rude. Families can be such hard work at times!

Well, big congrats from me anyway!


----------



## mammag

Woke up to a message from my midwife. And now I’m afraid to call back. If I get bloods today it’ll be Monday before I know anything!!


----------



## Neversayno

Bittersweet said:


> Thanks woke up just so nervous and anxious :(

How did you get on sweets?? Xx


----------



## Neversayno

mammag said:


> Woke up to a message from my midwife. And now I’m afraid to call back. If I get bloods today it’ll be Monday before I know anything!!

You should call honey, don’t worry xxx


----------



## Neversayno

mammag said:


> 10 dpo as opposed to the 13 dpo that ovulating on cd 14 would have me at.

your theory of different dates makes sense hun x


----------



## Neversayno

Suggerhoney said:


> I rang the EPU today and spoke to such a lovely lady.
> I told her all about the 4 early miscarriages last year and how anxious I'm feeling and she said they wud scan me at around 6 and a half to 7 weeks.
> She cudnt book me a appointment tho because I had to get a doctors referral.
> 
> So I called the doctor and she said she will contact the EPU and I shud hear from them soon with a appointment. So hopefully in a week and a half to weeks max I will be having a ultrasound.
> The doctor told me to call the doctors surgery again tomorrow to book my midwife appointment.
> That should be when I'm around 8 weeks.
> So the ball is now rolling.
> Still nervous but today's test has made me feel so much better.
> The only tests I will post after this one will be when I get a 3+ and of and when the hook effect happens.
> The line stealer I got today was crazy.
> I really hope it's a very good sign that this baby is healthy and will be born healthy.
> I'm not bothered about gender or anything as long as baby is healthy I will be happy.
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> View attachment 1093822
> 
> 
> I stuck some of my tests together
> View attachment 1093823
> 
> 
> 
> Rite won't post any more line tests now Ladies until and if the hook effect happens. Hopefully the next test I post here will be my 3+[-o&lt;

Beautiful lines honey. Can’t wait to see your hook effect experiment!! I’m going to do the same with my left over tests when I can get a minute to myself haha


----------



## mammag

So just got my blood draw. The office is open on Saturdays so I can call tomorrow and get my results. If you’re spiritual please say a prayer for me!!! I’ll let y’all know what happens.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@mammag 

Awwww sweety withy son and this one sometimes my boobs are sore and then they go off then come back. 
My boobs were sore yesterday but not today.
I've had neasea all day today the last time had it was Sunday. 
It's very very normal for symptoms to come and go and when u get to a certain stage. Think it was 7 or 8 weeks with my son symptoms will come with vengeance.
But I remember I had sore boobs even b4 I got a BFP with my son then about 5 and a half weeks they just went. 
I was so worried and I was told its normol then a day or later they were sore again and then by 8 weeks agony.
My sickness was very off on off on with my son to but came full blow around 8 weeks and didn't leave until 16 weeks.

I really think ure be fine hon 
Gosh first tri is so freeking scary. 

I have prayed for us all in this group that we all have healthy babies in September. 

I bet ure boobs will be sore again in a day or so


----------



## Suggerhoney

wrapunzel said:


> Hello ladies, just wanted to drop by and introduce myself here as the October thread is still very quiet.
> 
> I’m due October 4th (with my third child, my first with a new partner <3 it’s terribly exciting and I’m so happy to be starting this new chapter of my life!



Yay welcome hon good to have u hear we have another lady due October 4th I think as well. 
The October thread seems very quiet. 
So happy you are here.


Sorry ladies I been so busy today Friday is house work and laundry day oh the joys. 

Will catch up on rest of thread when I get a min. 

My breast pain isn't bad today like barly there but they have been very on off on off. Same with DS. 

But I've felt sick all day. 
:sick:

Having to force myself to eat as appetite still gone. 

Not complaining tho I welcome any symptoms as long as I don't start actually throwing up 24/7. 

:wacko:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Did a frer today and my pee was so clear but it was more of line stealer than 2 days ago. 


Excuse the manky throw lol. 

My neighbour is ttc and she's 4dpo I really really want her to get her BFP she's been trying over a year and had a miscarriage a year ago. 
So really want her to be preggers. 
Been praying for her to and other ladies ttc and been praying for all of us ladies in this group to. 

<3


----------



## mammag

My boobs actually are back to sore already. Was the first thing I felt when I woke up was the pain and I moaned so loud I woke up DH also nausea is still severe. I’m just holding on to hope for now. It’s going to be the longest 24 hours of my life!!


----------



## mammag

I wish I wasn’t at work. I would go home and sleep til noon tomorrow!! This day is DRAGGING


----------



## Suggerhoney

mammag said:


> My boobs actually are back to sore already. Was the first thing I felt when I woke up was the pain and I moaned so loud I woke up DH also nausea is still severe. I’m just holding on to hope for now. It’s going to be the longest 24 hours of my life!!


Yay see told ya hon. 
My boobs are sore again now. 
Ure lines look great hon u had that fantastic line stealer yesterday so I bet ure levels have gone up. 
We don't have that done here so just tests to give Me hope until scan. 

I hope when we are in 2nd trimester we will both feel much better hon. 

One minute I'm excited the next I'm so anxious and scared. I think deep down I know this baby will be ok. 
Like with the chemicals I just new something was wrong but my lines were only very very faint with them.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Neversayno 

Hello hon I was just talking to a lady that's due October and she really wants to join this group but feels she is so far behind everyone else. 
She said she wud feel more comfortable joining If this was a September/October date group so wondering what u think of changing the title to sep/Oct due date group? There is a October group but its not active at all. 

Anyway I don't want to step on anyone toes so just thought I wud see what u think.

I noticed there's a few joint groups and they seem to be thriving. 

Let me know hon so I can tell the other lady. 
Hope u don't mind.


----------



## LoneWanderer

I'm in the July/August group and I feel really out of it in there because I'm so behind most of the other ladies. They are having scans and hitting second tri and just having such a completely different experience. I really like this just-September group because everyone's dates are so close that we are in the same boat and going through same stuff. Plus I find the smaller groups much easier to keep up with, remember who everyone is and follow what's been said better... Just my own opinion like.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Urgh, such cramping today!! 'Tis bloody awful. I'm guessing my old section scar, the internal one, is getting a bit stretched already. Definitely not comfortable.


----------



## wrapunzel

Suggerhoney said:


> Hello hon I was just talking to a lady that's due October and she really wants to join this group but feels she is so far behind everyone else.

I'm here! and I wouldn't normally mind, but visiting this page is a strong reminder I miscarried my September 5th baby


----------



## LoneWanderer

Been so caught up with the madness of last year and this (we lost my darling mother-in-law very unexpectedly to the virus in November, had the funeral in December, then two weeks later we got this surprise BFP... since then we've had the midwife, then the emergency scan, then a night in A&E with my weird allergic thing, plus the constant crippling nausea...)

ANYWAY the fucking tax return deadline has sneaked right up on me and I haven't done it, ooops!

Reckon the taxman will accept "I'm too pregnant and my head is just mashed" as a reasonable excuse?! Nah, me neither. Looks like a weekend of frantic accounting for me then.

:rofl: ](*,)


----------



## Bittersweet

LoneWanderer said:


> I'm in the July/August group and I feel really out of it in there because I'm so behind most of the other ladies. They are having scans and hitting second tri and just having such a completely different experience. I really like this just September group because everyone's dates are so close that we are in the same boat and going through same stuff. Plus I find smaller groups much easier to keep up with, remember who everyone is and follow what's been said... Just my own opinion like.

We are due the same day :). I feel the same! 

has anyone put much thought into if they do an announcement? With my son I only did to Instagram because my sister was ttc and was struggling a lot with it. 
this time round I’ve bought one of those felt black board, a hat, booties, a little vest with our surname and baby number 2 on it and got my son a big bro T-shirt. plan to put the announcement on the board and have the hat booties and t shirt next to it with scan and my son in his t shirt sitting next to it or holding one of the items


----------



## Neversayno

Suggerhoney said:


> @Neversayno
> 
> Hello hon I was just talking to a lady that's due October and she really wants to join this group but feels she is so far behind everyone else.
> She said she wud feel more comfortable joining If this was a September/October date group so wondering what u think of changing the title to sep/Oct due date group? There is a October group but its not active at all.
> 
> Anyway I don't want to step on anyone toes so just thought I wud see what u think.
> 
> I noticed there's a few joint groups and they seem to be thriving.
> 
> Let me know hon so I can tell the other lady.
> Hope u don't mind.

yeah good idea honey! I will do it later on today! Xxx


----------



## mammag

On hold for my numbers. My heart is beating out of my chest.


----------



## mammag

8,862!!!!!! It freak quadrupled y’all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I’m so excited!!!!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

mammag said:


> 8,862!!!!!! It freak quadrupled y’all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I’m so excited!!!!!

Yay! Now you can relax a bit and just enjoy that bubba cooking away in there


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> We are due the same day :). I feel the same!
> 
> has anyone put much thought into if they do an announcement? With my son I only did to Instagram because my sister was ttc and was struggling a lot with it.
> this time round I’ve bought one of those felt black board, a hat, booties, a little vest with our surname and baby number 2 on it and got my son a big bro T-shirt. plan to put the announcement on the board and have the hat booties and t shirt next to it with scan and my son in his t shirt sitting next to it or holding one of the items

We had our dog announce it last time, posed him on the bed with the scan pic haha! Have been thinking of creative ways to announce this one but to be honest, everyone already knows so I might go for the opposite and not announce at all. Just post pictures of myself with an ever growing bump and when anyone comments, I'll be like 'don't be so rude, it's lockdown weight haha'


----------



## mammag

LoneWanderer said:


> Yay! Now you can relax a bit and just enjoy that bubba cooking away in there

That’s the plan!! I’m so freaking excited. Ultrasound in 10 days


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
Outch hon I hope ure cramps go away I've never had a section so wudnt know what that's like. 
Take it easy sweety. I think u can use a hot water bottle in the first trimester but not 100% so u mite need to check it out on Google. 
Get them feet up hon. Hugs. 
It's probably the stretching and stuff and ure scar. 

@mammag told u u wud be fine. 
We don't get those bloods here so won't ever know my levels just have to hope there is a strong HB when I have a scan. 
My line stealer was like ures yesterday so hopefully that's a good sign. 

@wrapunzel 
I'm so sorry about ure loss hon. 
It's so hard isn't it. 
I've had 7 losses in total 6 chemicals and a later MC at 10+4 weeks. 
I went on to get pregnant after the the first 3 losses to healthy babies but I'm so nervous about this pregnancy because of the 4 back to back chemicals last year. 

@Neversayno 
Thanks hon I felt so cheeky asking but thought I wud just mention it to see what u think. 
I was in the October group with my son abs it was such a active group it was lovely. 


So no neasea today it was terrible yesterday o had it from morning until night. 
Sore boobs are back again today. 


Really hope to hear back from the hospital in the week with my scan appointment. 
I'm so nervous ladies them losses last year have really broken me and I really don't want to lose this baby. 
This really is my last chance and now I'm past 5 weeks I just want this baby to be healthy and a take home healthy baby. 
First trimester sucks. 
But I'm blessed to be but I just want to know baby is ok:sad1:


----------



## mammag

I can’t wait to go through this journey with you all!!! I made the best of friends years ago on this board in a ltttc group. Can’t wait to do it again!!!


----------



## Zoboe95

Just got my date through for booking in appointment (telephone call!) Feb 10th...conveniently I have that day booked off work anyway for Lo's 2 year check phone call!


----------



## Suggerhoney

mammag said:


> I can’t wait to go through this journey with you all!!! I made the best of friends years ago on this board in a ltttc group. Can’t wait to do it again!!!


Me to hon. 
I was in the October due date group with my son and it was lovely being on that pregnancy journey with all them lovely ladies.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> Just got my date through for booking in appointment (telephone call!) Feb 10th...conveniently I have that day booked off work anyway for Lo's 2 year check phone call!

Yay ures Is just b4 mine hon mine is on 17th Feb.


----------



## LoneWanderer

I did it, I did it, I did the bloody tax return. Probably not accurately, but hey. 

=D&gt;\\:D/


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> I did it, I did it, I did the bloody tax return. Probably not accurately, but hey.
> 
> =D&gt;\\:D/

I expect u did a brilliant Jon hon


----------



## Teafor2

Hey all, I am slowly accepting that I’m actually pregnant with our first baby after 20 months of ttc, so I guess it is time to pop over to these boards. I’m due October 7 (based on ovulation date), but I saw that the September and October groups may be teaming up. I wasn’t sure if I should wait it out for the group name to change or what. I’m just going to post this in both groups and see the response I get. Congratulation to everyone by the way!


----------



## wrapunzel

Bittersweet said:


> this time round I’ve bought one of those felt black board, a hat, booties, a little vest with our surname and baby number 2 on it and got my son a big bro T-shirt. plan to put the announcement on the board and have the hat booties and t shirt next to it with scan and my son in his t shirt sitting next to it or holding one of the items

Awwww that sounds adorable!



mammag said:


> 8,862!!!!!! It freak quadrupled y’all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I’m so excited!!!!!

:dance: excellent!



Suggerhoney said:


> @wrapunzel
> I'm so sorry about ure loss hon.
> It's so hard isn't it.
> I've had 7 losses in total 6 chemicals and a later MC at 10+4 weeks.
> I went on to get pregnant after the the first 3 losses to healthy babies but I'm so nervous about this pregnancy because of the 4 back to back chemicals last year.

This loss was so much harder than my first one back in 2008... I'm still all out of sorts. We weren't supposed to start trying until later summer/maybe fall but I had a vision of a baby and my partner started talking a ton about wanting to have a baby around the same time, so we went for it, and the result was the chemical. I was so devastated and we actually used prevention several times because I wasn't sure I wanted to try again. Now obviously we ended up doing so and here I am but... I still miss that other baby? I don't feel connected to this pregnancy yet like I did to the cp and I feel kinda broken for that. Sorry for the heavy content for this thread oops but I don't have anyone to talk about this with. Do you struggle with connecting now? Is that part of what you mean by nervous?



Teafor2 said:


> Hey all, I am slowly accepting that I’m actually pregnant with our first baby after 20 months of ttc, so I guess it is time to pop over to these boards. I’m due October 7 (based on ovulation date), but I saw that the September and October groups may be teaming up. I wasn’t sure if I should wait it out for the group name to change or what. I’m just going to post this in both groups and see the response I get. Congratulation to everyone by the way!

October 7, lovely! I was wondering! Congrats again, I'm so happy for you



LoneWanderer said:


> I'm in the July/August group and I feel really out of it in there because I'm so behind most of the other ladies. They are having scans and hitting second tri and just having such a completely different experience. I really like this just-September group because everyone's dates are so close that we are in the same boat and going through same stuff. Plus I find the smaller groups much easier to keep up with, remember who everyone is and follow what's been said better... Just my own opinion like.

Hopefully the October group fills up and a joint group won't be a thing! but there weren't many BFPs for the first week-week and a half of October EDDs, and looking back on all the groups made in 2020 most are combos :)


----------



## mammag

Teafor2 said:


> Hey all, I am slowly accepting that I’m actually pregnant with our first baby after 20 months of ttc, so I guess it is time to pop over to these boards. I’m due October 7 (based on ovulation date), but I saw that the September and October groups may be teaming up. I wasn’t sure if I should wait it out for the group name to change or what. I’m just going to post this in both groups and see the response I get. Congratulation to everyone by the way!

Welcome!!!!! Congrats on your bean!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

How many of you work outside the home? My pay is very performance based. So I need to be active and chipper and accurate and my mind has been ALL OVER THE PLACE. I feel like I’m going crazy!! I usually don’t forget anything, but I’m finding that I forget every freaking thing. Very distracted and not to mention tired. I usually work my ass off, but I find myself rushing tasks and slacking off. I have to get my head back in the game. Anyone else having these problems?


----------



## atx614

Welcome @Teafor2 ! Excited to have you!!

@mammag i don’t work from home but have been very distracted and tired! I’ve been napping during the day which I never do. And my husband asked if pregnancy can cause ADHD cause he says I am all over the place lol. also congrats on your numbers quadrupling, that’s amazing!!

@LoneWanderer glad your taxes are done!!


----------



## Teafor2

@mammag I am a primary school teacher. We just went back to in person teaching the week I found out I was pregnant. I was hoping I may be able to get through my first trimester in quarantine, but I guess not. For now I am early enough that I’m not having any extreme symptoms. Just extra hungry and getting tired earlier in the evening. I don’t know what I’ll do if bad morning sickness kicks in. Luckily I have a smaller class of 5th graders who are all sweethearts and relatively well behaved.


----------



## Bittersweet

Midwife booked me in at 9:25 this morning. Away to hospital to get my booking in bloods done in an hour :). 
She’s sent my referral straight to the previous consultant so it’s finally feeli like the ball is rolling and feeling more real!


----------



## LoneWanderer

I honestly don't know how anyone works through the first bit, especially teaching! I'm lucky in that I work from home, but to be quite honest nothing is getting done. I can barely function as it is, looking after the toddler is taking everything out of me :o


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> Midwife booked me in at 9:25 this morning. Away to hospital to get my booking in bloods done in an hour :).
> She’s sent my referral straight to the previous consultant so it’s finally feeli like the ball is rolling and feeling more real!

Apparently I'm consultant led this time but I havent a clue what that means. Forgot to asking at booking when my next appointment should be. I know my scan is 19/2, I guess after that someone will call me and if they don't I'll have to chase up. I just dont have the time or energy for loads of appointments, especially as lockdown means I've got no childcare, so I'm hoping they'll leave me be for the most part, with this being my second one.


----------



## Bittersweet

LoneWanderer said:


> Apparently I'm consultant led this time but I havent a clue what that means. Forgot to asking at booking when my next appointment should be. I know my scan is 19/2, I guess after that someone will call me and if they don't I'll have to chase up. I just dont have the time or energy for loads of appointments, especially as lockdown means I've got no childcare, so I'm hoping they'll leave me be for the most part, with this being my second one.

I’m consultant led as well so il get my standard 16 week and 28 week with midwife but also some with doctor as well. 

she booked me in for my 16 week appt today for 23/03. I’m like god that feels so long away but it’s actually not really. Plus scary that she’s thinking il be okay haha! my scan appt comes through the app so she said il get a letter but the app will ping up first with it tomorrow at some point so that’s exciting


----------



## Neversayno

mammag said:


> 8,862!!!!!! It freak quadrupled y’all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I’m so excited!!!!!

Amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Neversayno

mammag said:


> I’m DEFINITELY finding gender. I have 3 boys and want a girl sooooo bad. Don’t get me wrong. I won’t be disappointed if it’s a boy. I’ll just be happy I’ve made it that far and I can’t wait to meet them whatever it is. But having a daughter would make me feel complete. If I could know right now I’d find out!!!
> 
> I had a whole big thread on here years ago about the hook effect. We watched it take place and experimented with tests when I was real far along. But it seems to be gone now.

My OH is convinced it’s a girl! I don’t ever see myself with a girl I always think boy! We are definitely finding out the gender! I have nothing and need to start from scratch!! 



LoneWanderer said:


> We are definitely finding out this time. We didn't with our first, which was great, except I literally just knew in myself from day one he was a boy. If they'd pulled a girl out of me I would have passed out with shock to be honest. I said 'he' whenever I referred to him and was just so sure. And he was.
> 
> But this time we want to know, mainly because 1. we are having so much trouble picking a boy name after using our absolute favourite on the first one, and 2. it would be really nice to know if I can use all of the toddler's clothes again or if I need a few dresses and skirts to go with them.
> 
> I was exactly the same as you...I just knew I was having a boy and would have been so shocked to have been handed a girl!! It’s crazy isn’t it!!
> 
> :rofl:




LoneWanderer said:


> Honestly I'm almost envious, I'm suffering with the exact opposite right now and it also sucks balls.

I’ve had constipation sooooo bad it’s been ridiculous I suffer from constipation anyway but it’s been worse since being pregnant! 



mammag said:


> How many of you work outside the home? My pay is very performance based. So I need to be active and chipper and accurate and my mind has been ALL OVER THE PLACE. I feel like I’m going crazy!! I usually don’t forget anything, but I’m finding that I forget every freaking thing. Very distracted and not to mention tired. I usually work my ass off, but I find myself rushing tasks and slacking off. I have to get my head back in the game. Anyone else having these problems?

I’m back at school 4 days a week time has gone so much quicker being at work. I prefer being in time goes so quickly, at home, I find the time drags. 



Bittersweet said:


> Midwife booked me in at 9:25 this morning. Away to hospital to get my booking in bloods done in an hour :).
> She’s sent my referral straight to the previous consultant so it’s finally feeli like the ball is rolling and feeling more real!

Yay!! This is amazing it’s lovely when it feels things are moving a long quicker! I got told my my GP surgery I won’t get seen until 3 March I will be almost 12weeks then! Midwife contacted me last week and said someone will be in touch this week and see me earlier! Thank goodness!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Has anyone done any of the fun gender predictions? did Ramzi and got boy 
Did Chinese gender and got girl


----------



## Neversayno

Bittersweet said:


> Has anyone done any of the fun gender predictions? did Ramzi and got boy
> Did Chinese gender and got girl

Ohhh no!! But I might try haha! Have you seen those tests you can get, you do them with a blood sample and send them off!!??


----------



## Neversayno

Chinese prediction for fun!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

wrapunzel said:


> Awwww that sounds adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> :dance: excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> This loss was so much harder than my first one back in 2008... I'm still all out of sorts. We weren't supposed to start trying until later summer/maybe fall but I had a vision of a baby and my partner started talking a ton about wanting to have a baby around the same time, so we went for it, and the result was the chemical. I was so devastated and we actually used prevention several times because I wasn't sure I wanted to try again. Now obviously we ended up doing so and here I am but... I still miss that other baby? I don't feel connected to this pregnancy yet like I did to the cp and I feel kinda broken for that. Sorry for the heavy content for this thread oops but I don't have anyone to talk about this with. Do you struggle with connecting now? Is that part of what you mean by nervous?
> 
> 
> 
> October 7, lovely! I was wondering! Congrats again, I'm so happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the October group fills up and a joint group won't be a thing! but there weren't many BFPs for the first week-week and a half of October EDDs, and looking back on all the groups made in 2020 most are combos :)

Awww hon bless u its so hard.
My nerves are more down to losing this one. 
Now I'm nearly 6 weeks I really don't want to lose this one. 

With the chemicals I kind of new something wasn't right. 

This pregnancy does feel more right and I creel more positive and my gut is telling me all will be ok but I still worry about miscarriage. 

Losing my first at 10+4 weeks always puts me on edge and then all the chemicals to. 

I feel so so blessed to be here and pregnant esp with everything that happened and how long it took to conceive but I really don't enjoy the first trimester. 

Hopefully I will feel better when I get to 14 weeks and 2nd trimester but it feels like forever away. 

Why Is it when ure pregnant one week feels like one month? 

I just hope and pray we ALL have very healthy take home babies[-o&lt;


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> Has anyone done any of the fun gender predictions? did Ramzi and got boy
> Did Chinese gender and got girl

Yeah I did, got girl BUT I also did it for my son's dates and got girl, and for my own and got boy, so... yeah.

:rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Has anyone done any of the fun gender predictions? did Ramzi and got boy
> Did Chinese gender and got girl


I had a peak at the Chinese one where u put ure age and what month u conceived and got a girl result. 

I'm going to try the baking soda one at 6 weeks. 
I did it at 6 weeks with DS and got a boy result and so many people swear by it haha. 
It's all fun tho. 

I have such a gut feeling I'm having a girl but u wudnt be bummed if it was a boy just want a healthy baby. 

Still thinking of staying team :yellow: but that may change in a few weeks lol.


I found out was pregnant at 3+3 weeks and it's actually gone fast so far. 
5+4 tomorrow almost 6 weeks. 

Hope to hear back about my scan this week. 


Had neasea all day again today and yesterday but boob pain is still off and on. 
There both tender when pressing but some days there worse that others . 



Love having @wrapunzel and @Teafor2 here so happy u are here ladies.

We have another lady here due October to. 

The October thread isn't very active at all. 

I hope the lady that started it is OK?


----------



## wrapunzel

Suggerhoney said:


> Awww hon bless u its so hard.
> My nerves are more down to losing this one.
> Now I'm nearly 6 weeks I really don't want to lose this one.
> 
> With the chemicals I kind of new something wasn't right.
> 
> This pregnancy does feel more right and I creel more positive and my gut is telling me all will be ok but I still worry about miscarriage.
> 
> Losing my first at 10+4 weeks always puts me on edge and then all the chemicals to.
> 
> I feel so so blessed to be here and pregnant esp with everything that happened and how long it took to conceive but I really don't enjoy the first trimester.
> 
> Hopefully I will feel better when I get to 14 weeks and 2nd trimester but it feels like forever away.
> 
> Why Is it when ure pregnant one week feels like one month?
> 
> I just hope and pray we ALL have very healthy take home babies[-o&lt;

Argh I wish my gut had told me my chemical wasn't going to work out! it was the total opposite and such a mind-twister as a result. Thank you for sharing more of your thoughts <3 "I really don't enjoy the first trimester" is a great way to reframe what I have been feeling recently into a more positive light. I'll have plenty of time to bond with and get to know this baby -- maybe I had my visions before the cp _because_ that baby wasn't going to make it.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Sat here watching my toddler sleeping, a very rare moment of calm and quiet, and wondering what the hell I've actually got myself into here. He takes like 200% of my attention all of the time, is on the go from morning to night; no idea where a tiny little baby is going to fit into our crazy days. Just feeling so thankful I'll have the other half here on six months of paternity leave again, at least we can figure it all out together.


----------



## wrapunzel

LoneWanderer said:


> Sat here watching my toddler sleeping, a very rare moment of calm and quiet, and wondering what the hell I've actually got myself into here. He takes like 200% of my attention all of the time, is on the go from morning to night; no idea where a tiny little baby is going to fit into our crazy days. Just feeling so thankful I'll have the other half here on six months of paternity leave again, at least we can figure it all out together.

6 months of paternity leave is amazing!! Your baby carrier is probably going to become your best friend, if it wasn’t already the first time around.


----------



## Zoboe95

LoneWanderer said:


> Sat here watching my toddler sleeping, a very rare moment of calm and quiet, and wondering what the hell I've actually got myself into here. He takes like 200% of my attention all of the time, is on the go from morning to night; no idea where a tiny little baby is going to fit into our crazy days. Just feeling so thankful I'll have the other half here on six months of paternity leave again, at least we can figure it all out together.

Sleep...what is sleep?? ...Erin sleeps like a dream at night, but doesn't nap any more lunchtime naps feel like an inconvenience until they stop having them. Then you reallllyyyy miss them!! 6 months of paternity is amazing! My oh works for a rubbish company right now, and I'm waiting to see what excuse they come up with when he asks for paternity!! Last time he was working from home which made it much easier! 

Seem to have got over the bug I had end of last week (I thought it was morning sickness, but I don't think so now!) Feeling a little queasy today, but just normal pregnancy qeausy not full on off my food, and pukey! Was worried how I would cope if I was at work feeling that sick! 

Telling my mum, dad and brother made a massive difference, I hate trying to hide it, especially when I feel rubbish! Feel like I can relax now!


----------



## Bittersweet

6 months! Il be lucky if oh actually takes his as last time he still worked a day or so!

My scan date is in. 1st March! Il be 13+4!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> Sleep...what is sleep?? ...Erin sleeps like a dream at night, but doesn't nap any more lunchtime naps feel like an inconvenience until they stop having them. Then you reallllyyyy miss them!! 6 months of paternity is amazing! My oh works for a rubbish company right now, and I'm waiting to see what excuse they come up with when he asks for paternity!! Last time he was working from home which made it much easier!
> 
> Seem to have got over the bug I had end of last week (I thought it was morning sickness, but I don't think so now!) Feeling a little queasy today, but just normal pregnancy qeausy not full on off my food, and pukey! Was worried how I would cope if I was at work feeling that sick!
> 
> Telling my mum, dad and brother made a massive difference, I hate trying to hide it, especially when I feel rubbish! Feel like I can relax now!

Sheamus has always been a really sleepy baby and he does still nap once a day, thank goodness - but more often than not it's in the pram when we walk the dog on an afternoon, so doesn't help much in terms of getting a break/getting stuff done! But hes cutting two back teeth at the moment so hes tired and grumpy, and morning naps are briefly back. Which is lovely coz you're right, they are sorely missed!!

Ahh yeah its nice having people know isnt it - if nowt else, you can at least have a good ol moan to them haha! Glad you are feeling better now too!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh and with the paternity- we are lucky to be able to take shared parental leave with his work topping it up to almost full pay. So I go back to work (from home) after two weeks, and he basically has all my maternity leave. Works for us but only because our particular circumstances mean we dont lose out on money. Should be the case for all men though, they are needed at home for way longer than the standard two weeks, sucks that it isnt that way.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> 6 months! Il be lucky if oh actually takes his as last time he still worked a day or so!
> 
> My scan date is in. 1st March! Il be 13+4!!

Wow that's really quite a wait for you, bless you! Mines on 19/2, I'll be 12+1 then. Feels years off though. Bet theres a right baby boom on with the lockdown though; I'm really worried I wont get my elective as planned because there will be so many babies coming this year that the ward will be over full haha! Bet the midwives are seeing a massive influx in bookings.


----------



## Bittersweet

LoneWanderer said:


> Wow that's really quite a wait for you, bless you! Mines on 19/2, I'll be 12+1 then. Feels years off though. Bet theres a right baby boom on with the lockdown though; I'm really worried I wont get my elective as planned because there will be so many babies coming this year that the ward will be over full haha! Bet the midwives are seeing a massive influx in bookings.

I know! Even though we are staying team :yellow: I’m an avid nub theorist so this will let me see the nub pretty clearly haha! 
My midwife told me yesterday an average booking for my area is 30 per month

they’ve had 53 for this week! Which is pretty much end of august until mid sept


----------



## Suggerhoney

I had some light orange brown when wiping earlier and it freaked me out. 
It's stopped now and just clear when wiping. 


I did a test but I did about a half a quarter of pee and then filled the cup right to the top with tap water. 
So only a little drop of pee and lots of tap water and still got dark lines. 




Still no news about the scan but hopefully will hear something in the next few days. 
I hate being so anxious and scared


----------



## Suggerhoney

wrapunzel said:


> Argh I wish my gut had told me my chemical wasn't going to work out! it was the total opposite and such a mind-twister as a result. Thank you for sharing more of your thoughts <3 "I really don't enjoy the first trimester" is a great way to reframe what I have been feeling recently into a more positive light. I'll have plenty of time to bond with and get to know this baby -- maybe I had my visions before the cp _because_ that baby wasn't going to make it.


I hate the first trimester as well hon. But even the first half of the second tri I feel anxious but not as anxious as first trimester. 
And I always find the first trimester drags and drags but the 2nd and 3rd go so fast. 

I only got very faint lines with the chemicals and when I was getting very faint lines at 13dpo I just new something wasn't right because with my son my lines got dark very quickly same as this one but the chemicals were just faint lines. 
With the last chemical my lines got a bit darker but never really dark. 




LoneWanderer said:


> Wow that's really quite a wait for you, bless you! Mines on 19/2, I'll be 12+1 then. Feels years off though. Bet theres a right baby boom on with the lockdown though; I'm really worried I wont get my elective as planned because there will be so many babies coming this year that the ward will be over full haha! Bet the midwives are seeing a massive influx in bookings.


Lone I new I had seen ure name somewhere b4 and I think u was pregnant the Same time I was with my son. How old is ure toddler? Mine will be 17 months on 23rd Feb. He was a September baby. Well I was due 14th October but was induced on the 22nd sep and gave birth early morning on the 23rd September so there will be 2 years between them.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> I know! Even though we are staying team :yellow: I’m an avid nub theorist so this will let me see the nub pretty clearly haha!
> My midwife told me yesterday an average booking for my area is 30 per month
> 
> they’ve had 53 for this week! Which is pretty much end of august until mid sept


Love the nub and skull theory hehe. 
I'll be joining u on that lol. 

I dought I will get more dating scan until 13 weeks. 
I was 13+1 with my son but was then put forward 3 days. Love it when that happens. 

I'm waiting for this early scan at the hospital then I'm going to book a privet one for when I'm 9+1 weeks then it's not such a wait then for the dating scan.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Suggerhoney said:


> I hate the first trimester as well hon. But even the first half of the second tri I feel anxious but not as anxious as first trimester.
> And I always find the first trimester drags and drags but the 2nd and 3rd go so fast.
> 
> I only got very faint lines with the chemicals and when I was getting very faint lines at 13dpo I just new something wasn't right because with my son my lines got dark very quickly same as this one but the chemicals were just faint lines.
> With the last chemical my lines got a bit darker but never really dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lone I new I had seen ure name somewhere b4 and I think u was pregnant the Same time I was with my son. How old is ure toddler? Mine will be 17 months on 23rd Feb. He was a September baby. Well I was due 14th October but was induced on the 22nd sep and gave birth early morning on the 23rd September so there will be 2 years between them.


The boy is 15 months now. Was hoping for a bigger gap to be honest but hey, these things happen..! :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggerhoney said:


> Love the nub and skull theory hehe.
> I'll be joining u on that lol.
> 
> I dought I will get more dating scan until 13 weeks.
> I was 13+1 with my son but was then put forward 3 days. Love it when that happens.
> 
> I'm waiting for this early scan at the hospital then I'm going to book a privet one for when I'm 9+1 weeks then it's not such a wait then for the dating scan.

Me too I’ve been pretty much spot on with family and friends. With my son as well I just knew and his nub was obvious. this one I can’t tell some days I feel boy some days girl. It’s defo been a different pregnancy to my son


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> The boy is 15 months now. Was hoping for a bigger gap to be honest but hey, these things happen..! :rofl:


Haha oh wow so u must of been in the Novembe December 2019 group us that right hon? I new I new ure name from a while back. I think we've spoken a few times me and you. 
So cool I get to be with u this time and both due September. 
Loving the bunch of ladies on here ure all so lovely <3




Bittersweet said:


> Me too I’ve been pretty much spot on with family and friends. With my son as well I just knew and his nub was obvious. this one I can’t tell some days I feel boy some days girl. It’s defo been a different pregnancy to my son


I've had a girl feeling since BFP but now I have symptoms they are very similar to my son. 
Only thing with my son my IBS got better but with this one it's just the same. 
I will try that baking soda and pee test on Thursday when u turn 6 weeks just for fun. 

I did it with my son at 6 and 12 weeks and got boy result haha. 


No more spotting now ladies it only happened on 3 wipes earlier and now nothing. 
A tiny bit carmpy but very mild. 

Hope there will be no more spotting it freeked me out. 
So glad to be here with u all and really hope I get to stay and post photos of my healthy newborn when he/she is born. 

[-o&lt;


----------



## LoneWanderer

Nope I stayed in my TTC group on here til the very end last time. Lucky thread that was, so many babies came from it. <3


----------



## mammag

I have a quick question!!! So my midwife didn’t mention anything. But for my ultrasound in a week, do I need to have a full bladder? I remember needing one with my son but I don’t remember when or why. And I don’t want to get there and be told they can’t see anything cuz I peed recently ‍♀️


----------



## atx614

mammag said:


> I have a quick question!!! So my midwife didn’t mention anything. But for my ultrasound in a week, do I need to have a full bladder? I remember needing one with my son but I don’t remember when or why. And I don’t want to get there and be told they can’t see anything cuz I peed recently ‍♀️

Yes! You’ll need a full bladder so they can see baby better. Not sure why, maybe it pushes the uterus up? I know when baby is still small they want your bladder full. In late pregnancy I don’t think it matters.

First tri drags for me too. I am so anxious. I will feel a little better at 14 weeks, but then I am nervous about the 20 week scan as I get nervous something will be wrong. After that I finally relax. I am an over worried for sure though. I know there is nothing I can do one way or the other, so I shouldn’t stress. But it’s hard. 8 days until my first scan. I pray to see a heartbeat!! I’ll be 6+3.


----------



## atx614

Those of you you have had your hcg numbers checked. How did you go about doing that? Did you call your OB or your regular Dr? Do they offer it or is it something you have to ask for? I’ve never had it done, they always just tell me to come in at 8 weeks. But I always call my OB not my family dr


----------



## mammag

atx614 said:


> Those of you you have had your hcg numbers checked. How did you go about doing that? Did you call your OB or your regular Dr? Do they offer it or is it something you have to ask for? I’ve never had it done, they always just tell me to come in at 8 weeks. But I always call my OB not my family dr

my doctor offered them to me due to previous miscarriage. Not regular doctor, my midwife at an OB appointment. But I’m sure if they don’t offer you can ask and tell them it’ll ease your mind.


----------



## mammag

Also got my dye stealer on a Walmart cheapie today!!!! It’s so exciting watching them get darker and darker. I doubt they’ll get darker than this tho. So it’s the end of the line for my obsession :haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

If you are having a scan under 8 weeks then no need for full bladder they will just get you to empty it as transvaginal scans can’t be done internally with a full bladder. 8 plus weeks they will be happy with a full bladder to try external first. 

I defo getting more girl vibes from this one I will be shook if it’s a boy! I defo think at the next scan il know but again nub theory can be wrong haha


----------



## atx614

Bittersweet said:


> If you are having a scan under 8 weeks then no need for full bladder they will just get you to empty it as transvaginal scans can’t be done internally with a full bladder. 8 plus weeks they will be happy with a full bladder to try external first.
> 
> I defo getting more girl vibes from this one I will be shook if it’s a boy! I defo think at the next scan il know but again nub theory can be wrong haha

Should a 6 week scan be transvaginal? I booked a private one and it is abdominal; they only do abdominal. She said to come with a full bladder. Now I am nervous abdominal won’t see anything


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> Should a 6 week scan be transvaginal? I booked a private one and it is abdominal; they only do abdominal. She said to come with a full bladder. Now I am nervous abdominal won’t see anything

My eight week scan started with an attempt at abdominal but she could barely see anything, couldnt confirm the pregnancy even, so she did an internal instead and got a clearer image. Last time my 8+3 scan was internal as well. Dont be disheartened if theres not much to see at 6 weeks - even an internal wouldn't show a whole lot at that early stage. But hopefully it can at least confirm something is there and matching up with your expected dates.


----------



## mammag

atx614 said:


> Should a 6 week scan be transvaginal? I booked a private one and it is abdominal; they only do abdominal. She said to come with a full bladder. Now I am nervous abdominal won’t see anything

If I were you I would push it back a week or two if it’s not transvaginal. Abdominal at 6 weeks there is a solid chance you’re not going to see anything. And the baby’s heart may not even be beating yet. For me, an ultrasound that early would cause more stress than anything else.


----------



## mammag

That the whole reason I haven’t asked for an ultrasound sooner. Or just popped over to the ER and complained of cramping or something to try and get a new one. I want to wait until I will for sure see something. I’ll be 7+4 from lmp when I go to mine on the 9th. And if it’s a healthy pregnancy I should absolutely see a heartbeat beating strong. At 6 weeks there’s a chance you won’t see anything.


----------



## atx614

I will be 6+3 at mine (also booked for the 9th!). I already paid so I will go and just hope to see something! But I have my scan the 23rd with the doctor at 8+3 booked already also, so at least I won’t have to wait too long if they can’t see much. I’ve never had a scan at 6 weeks before, so we will see. As long as I see something in my uterus I think I will be okay! I know I am overly paranoid but just want to make sure it’s in the right spot as I have heard too many scary ectopic stories.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still no scan booked yet.
I really hope I hear something soon because I'm 7 weeks next week and they said between 6 and a half to 7 weeks.

I think if I haven't heard anything by 7 weeks I'm gonna book a privet scan.

Sorry not been on much supper neasaus.

Boobs feel alot more tender now and heavy and feeling tired.

I weighed myself today and I've lost 3lbs.

Wish I cud come on with something exciting like my scan date but I've not heard anything at all.

:-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm gonna start doing bump pics from Thursday 6 weeks. 
Kind of wish I got one earlier because I'm so bloated now. 
I'm not sure if I shud do one every week or every other week. 

Can't believe I'm practically 6 weeks it's actually gone quite quickly thinking about it. 


@atx614 
I always get so anxious about the 12 and 20 weeks scan it's so scary.


----------



## Zoboe95

Should remember this ...definitely don't! ...do they just get in contact with a scan date once you've contacted midwife, or do we have to make contact first? Where I live we are half way between two hospitals, and usually get to choose which we go to, so I'm hoping it's the same again!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> Should remember this ...definitely don't! ...do they just get in contact with a scan date once you've contacted midwife, or do we have to make contact first? Where I live we are half way between two hospitals, and usually get to choose which we go to, so I'm hoping it's the same again!

Once you've done booking appt you should get a letter in post about scan, midwife puts the referral in. If you haven't heard anything by about 10 weeks I'd call midwife/GP and chase up.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I rang the EPU because of my 4 early losses last year. 
But for ure dating scan u normally see the midwife first and I think then the hospital will send u a letter around 11 ish weeks with ure dating scan appointment. 

I'm still waiting to hear back about my early scan and still nothing. I think if I've heard nothing by Tuesday I will call them. 
I Hate the anxiety and just want to know if everything is OK.


----------



## mammag

Just about lost my mind today. Took a pregnancy test. Which I know I’m crazy for still taking but whatever. It makes me feel better. And wouldn’t you know, it’s lighter than they have been. Took another to make sure it wasn’t a fluke. Still lighter. I was like oh no. Then I was like hook effect?? So I put a ton of water in my pee and it’s back to how it looked yesterday. I about gave myself a heart attack. No more tests now. I can’t see them get lighter. Sheesh. Why do I do this to myself.

test on the right is just regular. Left is with way more water than pee

View attachment 1094143


----------



## MadamRose

Can I join you ladies (if not that’s okay) I’m actually due on 25th of august (hoping to go overdue and have a September baby) I’m in the july/august group and I feel so out there. So ladies are having their 20 week scan before I even have my 12 week scan. A lot of the things you ladies are posting about are more similar to things I am doing


----------



## mammag

MadamRose said:


> Can I join you ladies (if not that’s okay) I’m actually due on 25th of august (hoping to go overdue and have a September baby) I’m in the july/august group and I feel so out there. So ladies are having their 20 week scan before I even have my 12 week scan. A lot of the things you ladies are posting about are more similar to things I am doing

Absolutely!!! Congrats on your bean and welcome!!!


----------



## MadamRose

mammag said:


> Absolutely!!! Congrats on your bean and welcome!!!

Thank you - I feel so much closer to the ladies on here.

I’m 10 weeks currently, I conceived my child though a donor, I don’t want a relationship but wanted another children before DD1 and DD2 get to old. They are 10 and 7. This baby is due a day before DD2’s birthday but really hoping this one comes in September due to schooling etc. 

I’ve suffered quite badly this pregnancy with hypermesis gravidarum, which took me by surprise as I barely even felt sick with DD1 abs DD2. 

I lost a baby before DD1 (missed miscarriage) so I had have a few private scans (6 weeks and 9 weeks) 

I’ve been stalking a little bit so hopefully will get to know everyone soon!


----------



## mammag

MadamRose said:


> Thank you - I feel so much closer to the ladies on here.
> 
> I’m 10 weeks currently, I conceived my child though a donor, I don’t want a relationship but wanted another children before DD1 and DD2 get to old. They are 10 and 7. This baby is due a day before DD2’s birthday but really hoping this one comes in September due to schooling etc.
> 
> I’ve suffered quite badly this pregnancy with hypermesis gravidarum, which took me by surprise as I barely even felt sick with DD1 abs DD2.
> 
> I lost a baby before DD1 (missed miscarriage) so I had have a few private scans (6 weeks and 9 weeks)
> 
> I’ve been stalking a little bit so hopefully will get to know everyone soon!

Sounds like it might be a boy then with such a contrast in symptoms!!


----------



## MadamRose

mammag said:


> Sounds like it might be a boy then with such a contrast in symptoms!!

I’m not totally bothered but secretly I would like a boy. I track my ovulation etc using bbt and if you believe the myths my timing works out for a boy


----------



## BanterBusMum

Hey ladies! Wow I am struggling to keep up. This week has been extra busy with work so I havent been around much.
Friday morning I had my booking appointment, bloods and urine. Had a phone call today to say I have a water infection so need antibiotics which really surprised me as I have no symptoms of one at all! Oh well thats why they do these tests. She did say that in pregnancy you can be really susceptible and that we often brush off little niggles in the early stages as pregnancy niggles so perhaps those cramps I've been having are more related to that.
I had my 12 week scan appointment through today for the 25th Feb! Counting down the days to Saturday when we have our first private scan and panorama tests too. We decided we are going to find out the gender, not sure if I already said that?

The Chinese calendar gave a girl guess! But I am so sure its a boy! 

Is anyone thinking names yet? 
We have Louis or maybe Lloyd for a boy but finding girls hard!


----------



## Neversayno

MrsReed2015 said:


> congratulations!! That’s a nice feeling. Are you keeping your tests ( apart from the digitals?) I think I might keep mine.. is that gross?

how are you hun? Haven’t heard from you in a while xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

mammag said:


> Just about lost my mind today. Took a pregnancy test. Which I know I’m crazy for still taking but whatever. It makes me feel better. And wouldn’t you know, it’s lighter than they have been. Took another to make sure it wasn’t a fluke. Still lighter. I was like oh no. Then I was like hook effect?? So I put a ton of water in my pee and it’s back to how it looked yesterday. I about gave myself a heart attack. No more tests now. I can’t see them get lighter. Sheesh. Why do I do this to myself.
> 
> test on the right is just regular. Left is with way more water than pee
> 
> View attachment 1094143
> 
> 
> View attachment 1094144


Both tests are blazing hon.
I've been experimenting with water to.
Don't feel bad about still testing I am and it makes u feel better than why not. .
Mine are doing the same as ure tests.
Still pulling dye stealers with just pee but even adding a ton of water there still dye stealers.
I'm still a nervous wreck tho.

I spoke to my midwife today and she is going to sort that scan out so hopefully I will have a date soon [-o&lt;


----------



## Neversayno

I finally spoke to my midwife today!! Seeing her Saturday for my booking in, I’ll be 8 weeks! Then private scan booked for next Thursday! Time is flying by! 

@BanterBusMum i hope the infection clears up honey. We have discussed names but struggling to agree!! Trying not to get too ahead of myself. 

@Suggerhoney have I added all the new dates to the first page?! 

welcome to all our new members!!!! I’m not sure whether to add October to the title, I don’t want to step on October’s toes!! - suggestions!?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good to have u @MadamRose


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> I finally spoke to my midwife today!! Seeing her Saturday for my booking in, I’ll be 8 weeks! Then private scan booked for next Thursday! Time is flying by!
> 
> @BanterBusMum i hope the infection clears up honey. We have discussed names but struggling to agree!! Trying not to get too ahead of myself.
> 
> @Suggerhoney have I added all the new dates to the first page?!
> 
> welcome to all our new members!!!! I’m not sure whether to add October to the title, I don’t want to step on October’s toes!! - suggestions!?


U cud do hon because we have some October ladies already here. 
I think it will make the October ladies here more comfortable but its totally up to you


----------



## Suggerhoney

BanterBusMum said:


> Hey ladies! Wow I am struggling to keep up. This week has been extra busy with work so I havent been around much.
> Friday morning I had my booking appointment, bloods and urine. Had a phone call today to say I have a water infection so need antibiotics which really surprised me as I have no symptoms of one at all! Oh well thats why they do these tests. She did say that in pregnancy you can be really susceptible and that we often brush off little niggles in the early stages as pregnancy niggles so perhaps those cramps I've been having are more related to that.
> I had my 12 week scan appointment through today for the 25th Feb! Counting down the days to Saturday when we have our first private scan and panorama tests too. We decided we are going to find out the gender, not sure if I already said that?
> 
> The Chinese calendar gave a girl guess! But I am so sure its a boy!
> 
> Is anyone thinking names yet?
> We have Louis or maybe Lloyd for a boy but finding girls hard!


Oh no I hope u get better soon hon. I'm glad u don't have symptoms of a UTI because there horrible.
Not long until ure dating scan hon.
All u ladies will soon be in 2nd tri in a matter of weeks I feel like 2nd tri is forever away :(


----------



## mammag

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh no I hope u get better soon hon. I'm glad u don't have symptoms of a UTI because there horrible.
> Not long until ure dating scan hon.
> All u ladies will soon be in 2nd tri in a matter of weeks I feel like 2nd tri is forever away :(

I’m only a few days ahead of you. We can be behind together


----------



## LoneWanderer

I'm the same about the July/Aug group, so hard to see ladies so far ahead while it's still early days. That's the problem with the joint groups I think, sure they are busier but it means people are at such different stages. Doesnt mean people cant pop into the group they feel more comfortable with/match dates most closely with, just means you get ladies that are roughly same time as you. Like I'm due start of sept but will deliver august - but in the jul/Aug group they are having anatomy scans already and it's just tough as I cant relate at all to their chat. Adding oct to here will mean any end of october people joining will feel so far behind the early sept folks. Imho anyway.


----------



## LoneWanderer

BanterBusMum said:


> Is anyone thinking names yet?
> We have Louis or maybe Lloyd for a boy but finding girls hard!

We are the opposite, completely set on our girl name but stuck for a boy. Already used up my fave boy name on #1

:rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

I ended up calling my doctors surgery today and the midwife rang me back. 
She is going to call the EPU about my scan and agrees I need a early scan because of all the loses. 
Hopefully will hear something soon with a date. 
Really hope it will be next week sometime. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## atx614

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh no I hope u get better soon hon. I'm glad u don't have symptoms of a UTI because there horrible.
> Not long until ure dating scan hon.
> All u ladies will soon be in 2nd tri in a matter of weeks I feel like 2nd tri is forever away :(

I am a few days behind you so I get it! I feel like the second tri is SO far away!

I have been having food aversions (especially when I smell things) but not real nausea yet. Sore boobs still and peeing more. Lots of low twinges and some cramping. 

I have an October due date but chose to be in this group as I have a feeling I will be having the baby in September and I feel closer to what y’all are going through. I think it would be cool if the groups combined since I think all the other groups are two months. But maybe since it is getting a little more active now they will go back to one month due date groups. I know for end of month/beginning of month due dates we sometimes just have to pick a group we are closer to


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> I am a few days behind you so I get it! I feel like the second tri is SO far away!
> 
> I have been having food aversions (especially when I smell things) but not real nausea yet. Sore boobs still and peeing more. Lots of low twinges and some cramping.
> 
> I have an October due date but chose to be in this group as I have a feeling I will be having the baby in September and I feel closer to what y’all are going through. I think it would be cool if the groups combined since I think all the other groups are two months. But maybe since it is getting a little more active now they will go back to one month due date groups. I know for end of month/beginning of month due dates we sometimes just have to pick a group we are closer to


It does doesn't it hon. But at the same time I don't want to wish the weeks away because pregnancy goes by so so fast. 

I get neasea most days but some days are worse than others. 
Tender boobs
Lower backach 
Lots of gas (tmi):shy:
Peeing more

And a new one tonight sciatica, exactly the same side I had it with my son. 
Loss of appetite 
Tiredness is starting to creep in. 
Very bloated I look about 3 months pregnant lol. 

Yeah see I'm due 30th September but I'm always induced about 3 weeks early so will probably have baby around the 10th September.


----------



## atx614

Yes, I don’t want to wish it away either as this will be our last! But I know I won’t enjoy it the next few weeks anyway so I do want the first tri to fly by lol.

I have loss of appetite too almost all day! Except midday. I haven’t been hungry at all at night or morning but midday I am ravenous lol. I have also been burping a lot. 

The weather has been so pretty lately so I am trying to walk at least 30 mins a day. I am a tad overweight so trying to get some exercise and trying to not go crazy with food when I am hungry so I gain a normal amount. With my son I started much skinnier and gained a ton. With my daughter I started about this heavy and didn’t gain too much cause I had GD and couldn’t eat many carbs


----------



## MadamRose

@BanterBusMum hope the uti goes away. I had a borderline uti with my first booking urine too with no symptoms they did repeat urine a week later and it had gone on its own thankfully.

In terms of names I’m so glad I only have me to decide with. I’m set on my boys name already and I’m just torn between two girls names. When I had to decide with my ex about my 2 girls it took us ages to agree so I do sort of like that it’s just me that decides this time!


----------



## stephx

Having a tough day today.

8 weeks tomorrow but I’ve lost all symptoms. Sickness gone, boobs normal, haven’t cramped since 5 weeks. Ergh.


----------



## LoneWanderer

stephx said:


> Having a tough day today.
> 
> 8 weeks tomorrow but I’ve lost all symptoms. Sickness gone, boobs normal, haven’t cramped since 5 weeks. Ergh.

That's exactly how I felt with my first, called EPU and got an urgent scan, and all turned out absolutely fine. I had basically no symptoms all the way through with him, the few I had early on faded away after a couple of weeks. So is extremely possible that everything is perfectly fine. If really worried though ring doctor or hospital and explain your concerns, might well get an early scan.


----------



## LoneWanderer

MadamRose said:


> @BanterBusMum hope the uti goes away. I had a borderline uti with my first booking urine too with no symptoms they did repeat urine a week later and it had gone on its own thankfully.
> 
> In terms of names I’m so glad I only have me to decide with. I’m set on my boys name already and I’m just torn between two girls names. When I had to decide with my ex about my 2 girls it took us ages to agree so I do sort of like that it’s just me that decides this time!

Luckily me and him are in complete agreement on names, unfortunately though we both agree that picking a boy name is just too hard

:rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Hi all how is everyone doing? 
I’ve sore boobs and tierdness but all other symptoms gone! Sometimes a wee wave of nausea comes but it goes pretty quick


----------



## MadamRose

My tiredness and sickness both get worse as the day goes on. I have it for a small period after breakfast for about and hour or two after lunch (my lunch at work is so late and I’m always starving which doesn’t help) but after dinner it never goes away, I often sleep at 8pm til the next morning (expect for the crazy amount of wake ups each night). My sickness is being controlled by meds though so hate to think what it would be like without them. Hoping it gets easier in the 2nd trimester as my housework is suffering, especially as work has to come first as I’m a teacher


----------



## stephx

Thinking about it, I am sleeping about 12 hours a night :-=

Maybe I’m just sleeping through my symptoms


----------



## Suggerhoney

I woke up today bleeding. 
I've been booked in for a emergency scan tomorrow at 11:20am at the EPU. 
Please ladies keep me and my baby in ure prayers. 

I'm not feeling hopeful now I'm so scared that I'm about to lose my baby. 

:cry:


----------



## mammag

Suggerhoney said:


> I woke up today bleeding.
> I've been booked in for a emergency scan tomorrow at 11:20am at the EPU.
> Please ladies keep me and my baby in ure prayers.
> 
> I'm not feeling hopeful now I'm so scared that I'm about to lose my baby.
> 
> :cry:

Bleeding like you have been or is it more? I’m afraid for you. With the spotting you’ve had maybe this is just the remainder of that? Or you could just have a little bleed in your uterus that’s coming out. Is there a lot of cramping?


----------



## stephx

Suggerhoney said:


> I woke up today bleeding.
> I've been booked in for a emergency scan tomorrow at 11:20am at the EPU.
> Please ladies keep me and my baby in ure prayers.
> 
> I'm not feeling hopeful now I'm so scared that I'm about to lose my baby.
> 
> :cry:

I really really hope everything is okay, you’ll be in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

Sending my thoughts suggar! I hope all is okay x


----------



## MadamRose

Really hope everything is okay @Suggerhoney


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you ladies.
I will add pics I know its TMI but wud love ure opions.

I've had a pad on for over 3 hours and it has no blood on it.
Also when I wipe now no blood at all its just clear.

This was it earlier today sorry about the TMI



I've just tested again with 3 tests and added a load of water to my pee. I only had a small drop off pee and then filled cup of water up to just past half way.



I'm really hoping it's just some more implantation and that now it's stopped there won't be anymore.
I was constipated and had to poop in the night and it was so solid and stang when it passed
So not sure if it's down to that but definitely came from the front end not the back.


I'm so so scared about the scan tomorrow.

Just praying there will be a very strong HB and that this bleeding stops and never comes back well not until the show when I'm full term.

I know this is probably my last chance and if I lose this baby I probably won't get another chance because of my age.
It took is 11 months to conceive this one.
All my chemicals ended at 4 weeks so I was so excited to get to 6 weeks and now this.

I'm so scared.
Praying my baby will be ok.

With all my 7 losses I bled heavy and was in alot of pain so I'm hoping where this is light that's its not a miscarriage.

I want and love this baby so much I was so so happy and now I just feel very frightened.

Please lord let this baby be ok.


----------



## Suggerhoney

mammag said:


> Bleeding like you have been or is it more? I’m afraid for you. With the spotting you’ve had maybe this is just the remainder of that? Or you could just have a little bleed in your uterus that’s coming out. Is there a lot of cramping?


I really hope it is just something like that hon. 
No it was more this time than what I've been having. 
No cramping. Maybe slight but barly noticible. 

It's all stopped now and i hope it doesn't come back. 
I really hope baby is OK and three is a very strong HB tomorrow


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bleeding can be perfectly normal. Scary, obviously, but normal. I didn't have it myself but my cousin was in and out of hospital so many times with quite significant bleeding, all the way through from the start to the very end, and she and her bubba are both completely fine. She had some sort of placenta issue that caused random bleeds where it stuck to and then pulled a bit on some scarring or something, but apart from taking it a bit easier, they told her to just crack on. Impossible not to worry I know but right now you can't do anything except put your feet up, stick the telly on, and try to relax. Tomorrow you'll get answers.


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney praying for you hon! I had this with my DD and the dr said it was my uterus stretching and that it is good it is not bright red. So glad they are able to get you in quick! And your tests are still so dark so that is a wonderful sign!


----------



## Neversayno

stephx said:


> Having a tough day today.
> 
> 8 weeks tomorrow but I’ve lost all symptoms. Sickness gone, boobs normal, haven’t cramped since 5 weeks. Ergh.

 Don’t panic hun!!


----------



## Neversayno

Suggerhoney said:


> I really hope it is just something like that hon.
> No it was more this time than what I've been having.
> No cramping. Maybe slight but barly noticible.
> 
> It's all stopped now and i hope it doesn't come back.
> I really hope baby is OK and three is a very strong HB tomorrow

Only just logged on today @Suggerhoney hang in there honey. Praying for you and your sticky bean. I’m glad it’s stopped. Sending lots of love and prays for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## LoneWanderer

Right, obviously I'm just going insane here because this is _literally impossible_ because I'm only 10 weeks today, but last night I was lying on my front and I swear to god I felt movement. I remember it from my boy except it was like 17/18 weeks I first noticed it last time. Just like little pops, almost, in one spot low down and to the front. Anyway I thought I was being daft, but I'm sat here now and I can feel the exact same thing again. It's so slight, entirely different to wind or digestion or cramps or anything... just like this little pop and roll sort of feeling. But seriously... it's just not possible to feel such a tiny weeny little thing in such a big bag of watery nothingness, so I am obviously just crazy.

:rofl:


----------



## atx614

LoneWanderer said:


> Right, obviously I'm just going insane here because this is _literally impossible_ because I'm only 10 weeks today, but last night I was lying on my front and I swear to god I felt movement. I remember it from my boy except it was like 17/18 weeks I first noticed it last time. Just like little pops, almost, in one spot low down and to the front. Anyway I thought I was being daft, but I'm sat here now and I can feel the exact same thing again. It's so slight, entirely different to wind or digestion or cramps or anything... just like this little pop and roll sort of feeling. But seriously... it's just not possible to feel such a tiny weeny little thing in such a big bag of watery nothingness, so I am obviously just crazy.
> 
> :rofl:

It could be! I have heard people feeling as early as 10 weeks! Especially if it’s not their first kiddo!


----------



## LoneWanderer

I've heard same, but surely they (and I) are mistaken? It's so tiny! It's so early! And I'm quite a big girl since having the last one, lots of squishy padding round there... so just seems impossible I'd feel anything yet. But honestly I don't know how else to describe the feeling other than it's like when my boy first started moving. Weird.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you ladies. 

I'm really not feeling hopeful at all. 
All symptoms have vanished and I just don't feel pregnant anymore. 
I think I shud just prepare for the worst but thanks. 


Still no bleeding but with my symptoms vanishing, my boobs don't hurt at all now. I just don't think this is going to end well. 

I really hope I get good news tomorrow and get to stay here but I'm just not feeling it. 

I feel so sad right now, I just don't feel good about this at all. 
:cry:


----------



## wrapunzel

mammag said:


> Also got my dye stealer on a Walmart cheapie today!!!! It’s so exciting watching them get darker and darker. I doubt they’ll get darker than this tho. So it’s the end of the line for my obsession :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1094057

I haven't checked into this thread in a few days so sorry for the late reply but I have been wondering if it is possible to get a dye stealer on those! Here are my last 3, I am due 10/4. Remind me when you are due? I only have one left and wanna guesstimate how many days I should wait before using it teehee


----------



## mammag

wrapunzel said:


> I haven't checked into this thread in a few days so sorry for the late reply but I have been wondering if it is possible to get a dye stealer on those! Here are my last 3, I am due 10/4. Remind me when you are due? I only have one left and wanna guesstimate how many days I should wait before using it teehee
> 
> View attachment 1094212

I was 6 weeks before I got a test line darker than the control on these tests. They take FOREVER to get that dark!!! They’re really awful for progression tbh. I’m due 9/25 right now. That’ll probably change with my US Tuesday.


----------



## mammag

wrapunzel said:


> I haven't checked into this thread in a few days so sorry for the late reply but I have been wondering if it is possible to get a dye stealer on those! Here are my last 3, I am due 10/4. Remind me when you are due? I only have one left and wanna guesstimate how many days I should wait before using it teehee
> 
> View attachment 1094212

Also almost immediately after I got dye stealers on these the hook effect took over. So they only lasted a few days.


----------



## wrapunzel

Thanks @mammag!


----------



## atx614

LoneWanderer said:


> I've heard same, but surely they (and I) are mistaken? It's so tiny! It's so early! And I'm quite a big girl since having the last one, lots of squishy padding round there... so just seems impossible I'd feel anything yet. But honestly I don't know how else to describe the feeling other than it's like when my boy first started moving. Weird.

I have extra fluff too lol. But I think since you are feeling it from the inside the fluff doesn’t matter as much. If you keep feeling it I bet it is baby!


----------



## atx614

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you ladies.
> 
> I'm really not feeling hopeful at all.
> All symptoms have vanished and I just don't feel pregnant anymore.
> I think I shud just prepare for the worst but thanks.
> 
> 
> Still no bleeding but with my symptoms vanishing, my boobs don't hurt at all now. I just don't think this is going to end well.
> 
> I really hope I get good news tomorrow and get to stay here but I'm just not feeling it.
> 
> I feel so sad right now, I just don't feel good about this at all.
> :cry:

My symptoms have been coming and going and haven’t been strong at all! Your test are still so dark so that’s good news! I know it’s hard to not freak out as I get anxious and would freak out for sure. But know that I am thinking of you and sending you tons of virtual hugs and praying your baby is just settling in nice and cozy.


----------



## wrapunzel

LoneWanderer said:


> Right, obviously I'm just going insane here because this is _literally impossible_ because I'm only 10 weeks today, but last night I was lying on my front and I swear to god I felt movement. I remember it from my boy except it was like 17/18 weeks I first noticed it last time. Just like little pops, almost, in one spot low down and to the front. Anyway I thought I was being daft, but I'm sat here now and I can feel the exact same thing again. It's so slight, entirely different to wind or digestion or cramps or anything... just like this little pop and roll sort of feeling. But seriously... it's just not possible to feel such a tiny weeny little thing in such a big bag of watery nothingness, so I am obviously just crazy.
> 
> :rofl:

I felt flutters from both of my littles pretty regularly starting around 12 weeks and external teeny tiny bumps by 15 weeks. 10 weeks is crazy early but I could see it happening laying on your tummy if baby was really throwing a rave in there!


----------



## wrapunzel

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you ladies.
> 
> I'm really not feeling hopeful at all.
> All symptoms have vanished and I just don't feel pregnant anymore.
> I think I shud just prepare for the worst but thanks.
> 
> 
> Still no bleeding but with my symptoms vanishing, my boobs don't hurt at all now. I just don't think this is going to end well.
> 
> I really hope I get good news tomorrow and get to stay here but I'm just not feeling it.
> 
> I feel so sad right now, I just don't feel good about this at all.
> :cry:

Sending you so much love, Sugger. I really hope everything is OK. Try to say some positive affirmations to yourself tonight and keep your head in the game. Like 25% of women bleed in the first tri!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies. 

I've had 7 miscarriages so I don't know why I looked up but I just googled. 

Normol pregnancy bleeding vs miscarriage and I feel a bit better. 

It basically said that with Normol pregnancy bleeding it tends to he light without cramps and is very common. 
And with MC it can start light but gets heavier very quickly and doesn't get lighter and stop. 


Mine has completely stopped. 
With all my MC the bleeding was heavy and painful cramps. 

So praying that means I'm not going to miscarry. 

Pad on for 9 hours + now and clean and nothing at all when wiping. 
No cramps now and back has eased. 

Gonna go bed soon and try and sleep then I get this scan done. 

Hopefully it will be very good news. 
And hopefully no more bleeding. 

Even if baby is OK I still don't want to see anymore blood it freeks me out so much. 


Also app it's very common to bleed at 6 weeks so that is giving me some hope. 

Hopefully scan will go well and strong HB. 

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## wrapunzel

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I've had 7 miscarriages so I don't know why I looked up but I just googled.
> 
> Normol pregnancy bleeding vs miscarriage and I feel a bit better.
> 
> It basically said that with Normol pregnancy bleeding it tends to he light without cramps and is very common.
> And with MC it can start light but gets heavier very quickly and doesn't get lighter and stop.
> 
> 
> Mine has completely stopped.
> With all my MC the bleeding was heavy and painful cramps.
> 
> So praying that means I'm not going to miscarry.
> 
> Pad on for 9 hours + now and clean and nothing at all when wiping.
> No cramps now and back has eased.
> 
> Gonna go bed soon and try and sleep then I get this scan done.
> 
> Hopefully it will be very good news.
> And hopefully no more bleeding.
> 
> Even if baby is OK I still don't want to see anymore blood it freeks me out so much.
> 
> 
> Also app it's very common to bleed at 6 weeks so that is giving me some hope.
> 
> Hopefully scan will go well and strong HB.
> 
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Exactly what I was thinking hun, your tests look sooooo good and no cramps + bleeding stopped + those pics looked diluted to me anyway! can't wait to celebrate your good scan with you tomorrow <3


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer I felt DD2 move early and this one too. I was told my a midwife once that what you are actually feeling is the movement of baby causing a ripple in your womb, which Imo is basically the same thing! I would say as your are feeling it from the inside it’s definitely possible that’s what it was


----------



## stephx

@LoneWanderer thats so exciting! I remember I felt them quite early with DD, although I also felt kicks in the 10 years I wasn’t pregnant...

:lol:

Symptoms are back with a vengeance today. I need to chill out and enjoy the times I’m not nauseous.. :dohh:


----------



## atx614

How are you ladies sleeping? It is 6:30 here and I have been up about an hour. Ugh. I am going to bed early which is nice at least and I am exhausted by like 3 in the afternoon lol. I am a stomach sleeper normally, but my boobs hurt way to bad to sleep on my stomach. I always start on my left side cause as I remember from previous pregnancies my dr said that is the best position. But after an hour or two my hip is killing me. So I switch sides for a bit, then on my back propped to a sitting position to relieve the hip pain from sleeping on my sides. Haha. It’s a process and I am not sleeping great. Any suggestions as to what’s working for y’all?


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> How are you ladies sleeping? It is 6:30 here and I have been up about an hour. Ugh. I am going to bed early which is nice at least and I am exhausted by like 3 in the afternoon lol. I am a stomach sleeper normally, but my boobs hurt way to bad to sleep on my stomach. I always start on my left side cause as I remember from previous pregnancies my dr said that is the best position. But after an hour or two my hip is killing me. So I switch sides for a bit, then on my back propped to a sitting position to relieve the hip pain from sleeping on my sides. Haha. It’s a process and I am not sleeping great. Any suggestions as to what’s working for y’all?

Get one of those fancy pregnancy pillows, I remember mine being an absolute lifesaver first time round. The toddler has since claimed it for his own though so I might need get another.

I'm sleeping terribly, not position or pain just every tiny noise has me jumping awake. Last time I was pregnant we got burgled four months in, and I'd mostly got over it but somehow this new pregnancy has triggered my anxiety about it, and every creak or bang has me convinced someone's in the house.

PLUS the crazy dreams don't help, I swear something is seriously wrong with my brain at the moment. :rofl:


----------



## mammag

atx614 said:


> How are you ladies sleeping? It is 6:30 here and I have been up about an hour. Ugh. I am going to bed early which is nice at least and I am exhausted by like 3 in the afternoon lol. I am a stomach sleeper normally, but my boobs hurt way to bad to sleep on my stomach. I always start on my left side cause as I remember from previous pregnancies my dr said that is the best position. But after an hour or two my hip is killing me. So I switch sides for a bit, then on my back propped to a sitting position to relieve the hip pain from sleeping on my sides. Haha. It’s a process and I am not sleeping great. Any suggestions as to what’s working for y’all?

Nothing lol. Nothings working for me. I’ve been up since 6 as well. I slept like crap with my 6 year old too. My boobs are literally killing me and hurt the worse when I’m in bed. It’s gonna be a longgggg 9 months :haha:


----------



## mammag

Sugger should have had her ultrasound hours ago and hasn’t been back to update. I’m worried for her


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer oh I had a big pillow with my last two pregnancies! I will get another one for sure. I didn’t need it until second tri, but I haven’t been pregnant in a while so maybe my body needs it sooner this time. I am sorry about the anxiety from a burglary. I cannot imagine, I would freak out too. I am having crazy dreams too, but so far mostly good and some weird lol. Last night in my dream I bought a baby online lolol. 

@mammag i can relate! My youngest is 5, almost 6, and he is currently crammed next to me in bed too. Haha. So that could be another reason. He is a good sleeper but likes to get SO close to me cause he gets cold easily.


----------



## atx614

mammag said:


> Sugger should have had her ultrasound hours ago and hasn’t been back to update. I’m worried for her

Oh man! I wasn’t sure what her timezone was but I hope there was just a longer wait or she didn’t get in to be seen right away! Praying her baby has a healthy heartbeat!


----------



## stephx

mammag said:


> Sugger should have had her ultrasound hours ago and hasn’t been back to update. I’m worried for her

Me too :(


----------



## MadamRose

stephx said:


> Me too :(

Same I keep checking and seeing if there is an update :(


----------



## mammag

@atx614 also I JUST got my 6 year old out of our bed and into his room. Probably why I’m pregnant now :haha: and he loved it. Didn’t even want to sleep with us. Never snuck in. But the SECOND he found out we’re pregnant he’s been trying to weasel his way back in. And hollllly shit Idk how I slept next to that kid for 6 years. He’s like snuggling a specific kind of torture demon. Last night I told him he had to sleep in his own bed. I just couldn’t do it there’s not room for 4 of us Buddy. I didn’t tell him that. Just told him he wouldn’t sleep good for school in moms bed.


----------



## atx614

mammag said:


> @atx614 also I JUST got my 6 year old out of our bed and into his room. Probably why I’m pregnant now :haha: and he loved it. Didn’t even want to sleep with us. Never snuck in. But the SECOND he found out we’re pregnant he’s been trying to weasel his way back in. And hollllly shit Idk how I slept next to that kid for 6 years. He’s like snuggling a specific kind of torture demon. Last night I told him he had to sleep in his own bed. I just couldn’t do it there’s not room for 4 of us Buddy. I didn’t tell him that. Just told him he wouldn’t sleep good for school in moms bed.

 my son starts in his bed every night thank god lol, but he comes in almost every night at like 2 am. My daughter still comes in sometimes too lol. Maybe a big honking pregnancy pillow will give me a fortress lol. Ya we have coslept with both our kids and our house is 3 bedrooms so right now both kids have their own room so we are trying to figure out what to do once baby is here room wise. I think we will do a bassinet or packnplay in our room for a year and then see who will bunk together or if the baby will stay in our room longer


----------



## LoneWanderer

mammag said:


> Sugger should have had her ultrasound hours ago and hasn’t been back to update. I’m worried for her

I was in the EPU for over four hours when I went for mine other week. Takes absolutely ages now because they have to change PPE and properly clean the room and equipment between every scan.


----------



## LoneWanderer

My boy absolutely will not sleep in our bed, tried a few times during particularly bad teething episodes but he either screams or demands playtime. Settles way better in his own cot, even if that means one of us camping on his floor sometimes. Think we have been spoiled with such a good sleeper though, reckon the next will be an absolute devil :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 

Everything went well. 
Measuring bang on 6+1 weeks 
Gestational sac was perfect and round and see the the little yolk sac and baby was lead right at the bottom with a flikering heartbeat. 

I'm booked in for another scan for 2 weeks today when I will be 8+1 weeks. 

She said she cudnt see any reason for the bleeding and that Everything looks good. 
So relieved. 
I've had no more bleeding since so hopefully there will be no more now. 

My DH wasn't aloud to come in with me I had a right meltdown at the door but the staff were lovely and the sonographer was such a lovely lady. 

Gosh ladies i was that scared waiting in that waiting room. 
Just so happy everything is OK.
Praying it stays that way [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still gonna book a privet scan but not until I'm 10 weeks so 2 weeks after my next scan then I will only have to wait another 2 to 3 weeks for the dating scan.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ah nice one see, now you can relax a bit and try to enjoy things from here.


----------



## atx614

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Everything went well.
> Measuring bang on 6+1 weeks
> Gestational sac was perfect and round and see the the little yolk sac and baby was lead right at the bottom with a flikering heartbeat.
> 
> I'm booked in for another scan for 2 weeks today when I will be 8+1 weeks.
> 
> She said she cudnt see any reason for the bleeding and that Everything looks good.
> So relieved.
> I've had no more bleeding since so hopefully there will be no more now.
> 
> My DH wasn't aloud to come in with me I had a right meltdown at the door but the staff were lovely and the sonographer was such a lovely lady.
> 
> Gosh ladies i was that scared waiting in that waiting room.
> Just so happy everything is OK.
> Praying it stays that way [-o&lt;

Yay! I am so happy @Suggerhoney that all is well and you saw a heartbeat!! Was the scan abdominal or transvaginal ?


----------



## stephx

Amazing news! Really happy for you Suggar


----------



## LoneWanderer

So on crazy dreams... other night I dreamed I was walking dog and toddler through town when suddenly baby decided to be born, right there on the steps outside bloody Poundland(!) And then I had to get us all - me, the buggy, the baby and the dog - crammed onto the ambulance so we could be dropped off at hospital, where other half was, so he could put the dog in his car. It was all really undramatic and mainly just inconvenient. I remember being extremely annoyed.

It was a girl, interestingly. Usually I dream of boy babies.


----------



## mammag

Thank god sugger!!!! I’ve been so worried!!!


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer haha nice! Interesting about dreaming it was a girl. Are you going to find out gender?


----------



## Neversayno

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I've had 7 miscarriages so I don't know why I looked up but I just googled.
> 
> Normol pregnancy bleeding vs miscarriage and I feel a bit better.
> 
> It basically said that with Normol pregnancy bleeding it tends to he light without cramps and is very common.
> And with MC it can start light but gets heavier very quickly and doesn't get lighter and stop.
> 
> 
> Mine has completely stopped.
> With all my MC the bleeding was heavy and painful cramps.
> 
> So praying that means I'm not going to miscarry.
> 
> Pad on for 9 hours + now and clean and nothing at all when wiping.
> No cramps now and back has eased.
> 
> Gonna go bed soon and try and sleep then I get this scan done.
> 
> Hopefully it will be very good news.
> And hopefully no more bleeding.
> 
> Even if baby is OK I still don't want to see anymore blood it freeks me out so much.
> 
> 
> Also app it's very common to bleed at 6 weeks so that is giving me some hope.
> 
> Hopefully scan will go well and strong HB.
> 
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Been thinking of you Sugger...xxx


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> @LoneWanderer haha nice! Interesting about dreaming it was a girl. Are you going to find out gender?

Yeah we are this time, mainly because picking a name is proving hard, and also so we know how much of the stored clothes can be reused (a lot was neutral, and also its easier to put boy stuff on a girl than vice versa, but I'd still like a few dresses if it's a girl baby in there).

I just knew from day one with him even though we never found out; haven't a clue this time round. Thought girl at first but the sickness is wearing off and I feel roughly the same now as last time.


----------



## Neversayno

Amazing @Suggerhoney you must feel so relieved! Been thinking of you honey. Great result xxx


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer i can’t wait to see what everyone is having! I am having food aversions which I had while pregnant with DD so I am leaving girl as well, but we will find out also as we have passed on all our baby things so will need clothes for sure


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> @LoneWanderer i can’t wait to see what everyone is having! I am having food aversions which I had while pregnant with DD so I am leaving girl as well, but we will find out also as we have passed on all our baby things so will need clothes for sure

Even though we are finding out, I am very tempted to lie and tell everyone that we don't know, just to avoid the influx of pink/blue stuff! I really liked all the yellows and greys last time. 

Sometimes I change my mind and think I'd like to not know again - it was lovely having other half peek over the curtain and see them bring him out, and tell me what he was, even though I pretty much knew it was still a lovely moment - and obviously we won't get that if we know already. But for practical reasons I think knowing is better...


----------



## Neversayno

I practised the hook effect last night pretty impressive results with 5677th wee of the day and les than 15ml of pee in a full pint of water!! 

Also discussing that we find out and not tell anyone! OH is not even sure he wants to know! I deffo do haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you so much ladies. 

Ure all so lovely I was nearly crying reading through. 

It was a transvaginal, 
Wasn't uncomfortable she was very gentle.

I feel so relieved. Happy they want to do another scan in 2 weeks wasn't expecting that if I'm honest. 

Hopefully no more scares from now on [-o&lt;



@LoneWanderer 
I thought I felt my son move at 11 weeks it felt like little bubbles or pop corn popping. Turned out it was just gas tho lol, when I went for the 13 weeks scan he Was moving loads and cudnt feel it. 
I had a asteria placenta so didn't feel anything until 18 weeks. 

Hoping to feel this one earlier. 

So interesting about ure dream they usually say if I dream of of certain gender ure more than likely having the opposite so can't wait to find out if u are pink or blue :pink::blue:. 


I'm still thinking of staying team :yellow: but it cud change later on. 

Mite try that baking soda gender test thing hehe.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> I practised the hook effect last night pretty impressive results with 5677th wee of the day and les than 15ml of pee in a full pint of water!!
> 
> Also discussing that we find out and not tell anyone! OH is not even sure he wants to know! I deffo do haha
> 
> View attachment 1094219

Hahaha at the 5677th pee lmao:rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer i had a dream this one was a boy. It was a freaky dream though my whole family came to my dating scan. My ex husband was performing the scan and blurred the gender out of nowhere even though it was a dating scan so impossible to know. I would rather like a boy this time round though.


----------



## mammag

Neversayno said:


> I practised the hook effect last night pretty impressive results with 5677th wee of the day and les than 15ml of pee in a full pint of water!!
> 
> Also discussing that we find out and not tell anyone! OH is not even sure he wants to know! I deffo do haha
> 
> View attachment 1094219

You have to show me what your tests looked like with just solid urine. I’m interested.


----------



## mammag

MadamRose said:


> @LoneWanderer i had a dream this one was a boy. It was a freaky dream though my whole family came to my dating scan. My ex husband was performing the scan and blurred the gender out of nowhere even though it was a dating scan so impossible to know. I would rather like a boy this time round though.

I had a dream with one of my boys that I have birth to a giant spider with Tom Cruise’s head. So that’s how helpful my pregnancy dreams are ‍♀️


----------



## Bittersweet

Glad all is okay suggar! 

lonewanderer funny enough I swear earlier I felt a little tickle from my inside it was really low down just above my pubic bone!!

re gender my LO keeps referring to my belly as baby sister even though I’ve just said it’s a baby


----------



## LoneWanderer

mammag said:


> I had a dream with one of my boys that I have birth to a giant spider with Tom Cruise’s head. So that’s how helpful my pregnancy dreams are ‍♀️

Fucking AMAZING mate. In stitches over here.


----------



## LoneWanderer

It's my birthday on Sunday and I had planned to try and make the best of it, despite lockdown... but apparently it's going to snow all weekend so going for a walk is out, and I'm still feeling quite sickly so none of my favourite takeaways sound appealing at all. Ah well. Am too old for birthdays now anyway.

:rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Lonewanderer I hope you have a decent enough day!

I gagged brushing my teeth this morning and have woke up pretty nauseous! Thought I was past this but hey ho


----------



## atx614

I haven’t gagged yet, but I don’t feel good. Not feeling terrible just not good if that makes sense lol. Nothing sounds good and not very hungry at all until the afternoons. 

@LoneWanderer in sorry you. Can’t get out for a walk for your bday! Walks are the only thing keeping me sane! Maybe a movie marathon in your pjs?


----------



## MadamRose

I’m still really struggling with sickness it’s being helped by meds but I still am sick a lot of days nausea throughout the day and come 5pm or so the nausea is constant until I’m asleep.

@LoneWanderer could you have a pamper day at home or just a pj day? Maybe you take away will take you fancy by the time Sunday comes


----------



## Zoboe95

Not been on for a few days, after a symptom from my last pregnancy popping back up that I was hoping never to see again!! Last pregnancy I had to go totally dairy free, and the slightest bit of dairy gave me silent reflux and burnt my throat! Thought I had got away with it this time, but it's reared its ugly head again, and I just hate it! Makes me retch and feel so yuck, and everything I love food wise contains dairy! Hey ho, I'll get over it I'm sure! 

Anyone got any exciting Saturday night plans? We do a film night on Saturday nights, so we take in turns choosing a movie, cooking the dinner and providing snacks. (There 5 adults and a toddler in my house, and she's in bed before we start!) It's Ohs turn tonight, and we've been in the garden all day so he's getting a takeaway in instead of cooking ❤️ actually feeling hungry for the first time in a few days!


----------



## mammag

Zoboe95 said:


> Not been on for a few days, after a symptom from my last pregnancy popping back up that I was hoping never to see again!! Last pregnancy I had to go totally dairy free, and the slightest bit of dairy gave me silent reflux and burnt my throat! Thought I had got away with it this time, but it's reared its ugly head again, and I just hate it! Makes me retch and feel so yuck, and everything I love food wise contains dairy! Hey ho, I'll get over it I'm sure!
> 
> Anyone got any exciting Saturday night plans? We do a film night on Saturday nights, so we take in turns choosing a movie, cooking the dinner and providing snacks. (There 5 adults and a toddler in my house, and she's in bed before we start!) It's Ohs turn tonight, and we've been in the garden all day so he's getting a takeaway in instead of cooking ❤️ actually feeling hungry for the first time in a few days!

My exciting plans include I’ll be at work til like midnight and then I’ll come and pass out in a heap wherever the softest closest place to lay down is. 

I was an hour late for work yesterday. Totally thought it was Saturday all day until they called me like heyyyy, so cool story. You were supposed to be in at 2 :haha: My manager was tripping. She thought something had happened with the baby since just not being there is 100% out of character for me so she thought the worse. But nah, I’m just an idiot. 

I’m so damn. Nervous for my US Tuesday. I almost don’t want to go. For now I’m happily pregnant. Symptoms out the ass. Sick, boobs are KILLING me, so tired all the time. But I adore every one of them. And I’m just so afraid I’m going to get bad news. I’m almost sure of it. Being pregnant after lttc and multiple losses is a bitch y’all.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@mammag
That dream tho hahahaha, thank you for giving be the biggest LOLs. A giant spider with Tom Cruises head absolutely brilliant lmao:rofl:
My tests are still line stealers with just pee and also adding water They are line stealers no hook effect yet but app its rare and only happens in 20% of all pregnancies.
Glad I had my ultrasound yesterday because I think I wud be worrying about the no hook effect even tho it's rare u guarantee me being a worry wally wud be worried.

@LoneWanderer
Hope u have a lovely birthday tomorrow hon under the circumstances


@Zoboe95

We normoly watch movies on Saturday night to and eat snacks haha.
I keep fancying Coke float.
It's Coke with vanilla ice cream I don't know why but I keep wanting it and I've just got DH to go get some Coke and a box of vanilla ice cream hehe.


Symptoms are back. And I have a new Symptom now. Extreme tiredness.

Earlier today it felt like I had taken loads of sleeping pill I just felt so drowsy.
Also neasea and sore boobs.

I did the baking soda Gender test and got a Girl result.
I really do have a gut feeling this baby is a girl.
But if I'm wrong and it's a boy I won't be disappointed. I will be so happy no matter the gender just as long he/she is healthy [-o&lt;


----------



## mammag

@Suggerhoney i had a dream last night that I slept with a girls husband. And they had like 10 kids together. I don’t think they have any irl. I barely even know the girl irl and never met her husband and also I used to work with her like 2 years ago and don’t still know her. Pregnancy dreams are f’kin weird. Like where did that even come from??

I refuse to have sex out of fear so maybe I’m just getting frisky :haha:


----------



## LoneWanderer

mammag said:


> @Suggerhoney i had a dream last night that I slept with a girls husband. And they had like 10 kids together. I don’t think they have any irl. I barely even know the girl irl and never met her husband and also I used to work with her like 2 years ago and don’t still know her. Pregnancy dreams are f’kin weird. Like where did that even come from??
> 
> I refuse to have sex out of fear so maybe I’m just getting frisky :haha:

Yeah same except no fear here I'm just really enjoying having an excuse :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Thought I'd turned a corner yesterday as I didnt feel so bad. But nope, today I feel awful again. Less than two weeks to go til my scan now, eeeek!


----------



## Suggerhoney

My dreams have been so vivid but not to weird.
I had a dream that I was really young and Dustin from Stranger things was my BF. I mean wtf lol. I was very young in the dream tho his age.
I've been watching Stranger Things just finished season 3 so just think it was on my mind haha.

I've had a few dreams where I'm pregnant but none yet of baby.
I think with my son I had a dream I was having a girl but I was around 15 weeks when I had that dream and we went for a gender scan at 16 weeks so cud of just been playing on my mind.

Loads of dreams where people from TV or movies keep popping up.

None that look like spiders tho with a human head.
I'm sorry @mammag but u ain't gonna live that one down freeking hilarious :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


It's really weird isn't it because these dreams feel so realistic.


----------



## atx614

I haven’t had sex since my BFP either. I get too scared in the first tri cause if it caused spotting I would flip out. 

I haven’t been eating healthy like I did right after I got my BFP. I really had hoped to eat more veggies but I just can’t stomach it right now. 

I am loving all the dreams! Cracking me up!!


----------



## Bittersweet

To be fair I had a random sex dream last light but I was defo pregnant in it it was weird! I don’t have sex in first tri out of fear and last pregnancy oh didn’t want to out of worry he’s hurt the baby lol so we ended up going like a whole year without!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
Happy Birthday sweetheart wishing u a truly blessed and relaxing day. 
<3<3<3


----------



## Bittersweet

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Zoboe95

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Thanks ladies! So far I've felt too queasy to really enjoy any of it BUT I've got some very lovely presents and I'm sat with my feet up, waiting for the football to start. Picking up a takeaway from my favourite restaurant later, probably won't want any of it but we shall see haha.


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer happy birthday :cake:enjoy the football, I’ve spent a lot of my weekend watching the rugby! Hope you enjoy the takeaway


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> I haven’t had sex since my BFP either. I get too scared in the first tri cause if it caused spotting I would flip out.
> 
> I haven’t been eating healthy like I did right after I got my BFP. I really had hoped to eat more veggies but I just can’t stomach it right now.
> 
> I am loving all the dreams! Cracking me up!!


I've been wanting to eat healthy but just can't stomach it.
I've just had noodles AGAIN.
At this rate I'm going to turn into a noodle lol.

Still no appetite but forcing myself to eat because of the sickness.
I haven't actually been sick yet but I feel sick.
I gagged brushing my Teeth earlier and also was gagging in the kitchen just b4 I started making my noodles. NICE lol. 

Feel better now I've eaten them.
Just feeling really tired so going to chill out now and watch TV.

Sorry u feel so sick on ure birthday @LoneWanderer, really hope u can enjoy some of ure take away when it comes.
And enjoy watching TV. 

I really want the next series of Call The Midwife, its normally always on by now but been delayed because of lockdown. 

Watched Jeepers Creepers 3 last night and actually quite enjoyed it.

There was another movie on last night as well called 
The Other Womon.
It came out ages ago and has Camaran Diaz and Lesley Mann in it. It was so funny and really did make me laugh. 

Definitely one to watch for all womon hehe. 

Any ladies here like reading?


----------



## Zoboe95

Got over my dairy related grumps today. Feeling soooo much better since cutting it out again, so worth it for 7.5 months (not that I'm counting ) last time I went out with a friend and our babies 4 days after giving birth and said sod it, and ordered a huuuuge lasagne and ate the whole lot ...followed by a dairy free brownie that was my reintroduction to dairy was absolutely fine afterwards though!! It's been so nice to feel ok today, I've been out gardening in the ridiculously cold weather, actually enjoyed playing with lo, and ate a roast dinner at dinner time, which I failed at last week!! Just not sure how to hide it from my colleagues because they all know why I went dairy free last time, so it will be really obvious! We do 10 hours a day, and have various meals with the children which I won't be able to eat now!! Hey ho maybe I'll just tell them! 

Sorry to all the ladies feeling sick today, hope it clears up for you soon, and you're able to enjoy your time a bit more. I've got my booking in phone call on weds, which I think will make it feel a bit more real. Won't need to buy much this time but do need a new crib, so have been looking at those today! ❤️ Also went in sainsburies and saw the tiny baby clothes and started remembering just how tiny my lo was. She was in preemie nappies for first few months even though she wasn't prem. She's still tiny for her age now, but doesn't seem it now!


----------



## Neversayno

@Suggerhoney I've been researching about the hook effect...out of interest it is very rare (less than 20%) but this applies to the poor women who get it from the start...no BFP because the hormone level is too high, bloods also show negative it can be caused by multiple pregnancies, ectopic etc. Found it really interesting reading about it! So I wrongly claimed to 'have the hook effect' although of course in my case it is to do with HCG being high I have been lucky enough not to get the BFN from the start...

Midwife told me yesterday to STEP AWAY FROM THE TESTS!!! She was lovely and I am all booked in. I have to be consultant led because of my previous ECS. No water births for me and fingers crossed they let me try VBAC.

I have my private scan on Thursday and I am so scared I almost don't want to go


----------



## Neversayno

@LoneWanderer HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I hope you have had a lovely day and managed to eat some of your fave take away xxx


----------



## LoneWanderer

I've just made the other half sit through The Devil Wears Prada, bless him! I have seen like every Avengers film with him though so I think it's only fair.

:rofl:

Sure, I read A LOT. I'm a writer so it's kind of essential. Haven't read anything really good in ages though, been getting through a lot of trash. And LOTS of stuff about serial killers.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> Got over my dairy related grumps today. Feeling soooo much better since cutting it out again, so worth it for 7.5 months (not that I'm counting ) last time I went out with a friend and our babies 4 days after giving birth and said sod it, and ordered a huuuuge lasagne and ate the whole lot ...followed by a dairy free brownie that was my reintroduction to dairy was absolutely fine afterwards though!! It's been so nice to feel ok today, I've been out gardening in the ridiculously cold weather, actually enjoyed playing with lo, and ate a roast dinner at dinner time, which I failed at last week!! Just not sure how to hide it from my colleagues because they all know why I went dairy free last time, so it will be really obvious! We do 10 hours a day, and have various meals with the children which I won't be able to eat now!! Hey ho maybe I'll just tell them!
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies feeling sick today, hope it clears up for you soon, and you're able to enjoy your time a bit more. I've got my booking in phone call on weds, which I think will make it feel a bit more real. Won't need to buy much this time but do need a new crib, so have been looking at those today! ❤️ Also went in sainsburies and saw the tiny baby clothes and started remembering just how tiny my lo was. She was in preemie nappies for first few months even though she wasn't prem. She's still tiny for her age now, but doesn't seem it now!

Ours was the opposite, barely fit his newborn size outfit and was in 0-3 months by end of his first week: hes 16 months today and running out of room in 1½-2 year old stuff. Massive child. He was 10 days overdue though, whereas this one will be a week or two early. So might get some use out of the first sizes this time!


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> Ours was the opposite, barely fit his newborn size outfit and was in 0-3 months by end of his first week: hes 16 months today and running out of room in 1½-2 year old stuff. Massive child. He was 10 days overdue though, whereas this one will be a week or two early. So might get some use out of the first sizes this time!

Mine were the same hardly fit newborn stuff and DD2 was out of her Moses basket by 2 weeks we had to get her a crib. They were born but at 9lbs 12oz and 9lbs 13oz. DD2 was the heavier despite being 10 days early! Kinda hoping for a slightly smaller baby this time around


----------



## Neversayno

@LoneWanderer i am obsessed with serial killers!!!!!


----------



## BanterBusMum

mammag said:


> My exciting plans include I’ll be at work til like midnight and then I’ll come and pass out in a heap wherever the softest closest place to lay down is.
> 
> I was an hour late for work yesterday. Totally thought it was Saturday all day until they called me like heyyyy, so cool story. You were supposed to be in at 2 :haha: My manager was tripping. She thought something had happened with the baby since just not being there is 100% out of character for me so she thought the worse. But nah, I’m just an idiot.
> 
> I’m so damn. Nervous for my US Tuesday. I almost don’t want to go. For now I’m happily pregnant. Symptoms out the ass. Sick, boobs are KILLING me, so tired all the time. But I adore every one of them. And I’m just so afraid I’m going to get bad news. I’m almost sure of it. Being pregnant after lttc and multiple losses is a bitch y’all.

 Haha thats so baby brain messing with you! Bless you! 



MadamRose said:


> Mine were the same hardly fit newborn stuff and DD2 was out of her Moses basket by 2 weeks we had to get her a crib. They were born but at 9lbs 12oz and 9lbs 13oz. DD2 was the heavier despite being 10 days early! Kinda hoping for a slightly smaller baby this time around

Same as my first he was 21 inches long and 8lb 12 barely dropped an oz and was straight into 0 to 3 within days of being home. It was so sad! My girls lasted a few weeks. I think this one will be a little dot i dont know why!

So I ended up having the harmony test instead of panorama after the doctor explained that with covid going on the results for panorama were slower and that harmony practically is a like for like test but results are produced in a lab in London vs california. 
So exciting we got to see our little bean on the screen I think we both fell utterly in love and also breathed a sigh of relief there is just one growing in there. I just cant believe how much they grow in such a short space of time. We saw little limb buds wiggling around and they dated me ahead to 10w and 1 day but said to just wait for the NHS to confirm my actual due date as they don't like to be told by private scans hehe. So that put me ahead by about 4 days so new due date is around 3rd Sept for now.

I'll upload a pic for you to see!
Results from testing will be back this week ❤


----------



## Zoboe95

Erin was 2 weeks 4 days early, and a dinky 5lb 4oz! She's now 2 years 3 months and still wears 18-24 month clothing!


----------



## mammag

19 hours til my US guys!!! Pray for me!! I’m sososososo nervous


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> @Suggerhoney I've been researching about the hook effect...out of interest it is very rare (less than 20%) but this applies to the poor women who get it from the start...no BFP because the hormone level is too high, bloods also show negative it can be caused by multiple pregnancies, ectopic etc. Found it really interesting reading about it! So I wrongly claimed to 'have the hook effect' although of course in my case it is to do with HCG being high I have been lucky enough not to get the BFN from the start...
> 
> Midwife told me yesterday to STEP AWAY FROM THE TESTS!!! She was lovely and I am all booked in. I have to be consultant led because of my previous ECS. No water births for me and fingers crossed they let me try VBAC.
> 
> I have my private scan on Thursday and I am so scared I almost don't want to go


Yes I heard that to hon.
There's videos on YouTube where womon didn't know they were pregnant because tests negative it was the hook effect. 

See mine with DS never ever went negative they just went very slightly fainter. 


I've not had it happen with this pregnancy. 
My tests are line stealers with just pee and line stealers with just a tiny amount or pee and tons of water. 

I have my booking appointment next week thats where I will get all my notes. 
Then the scan on the Friday 19th. 
I'm so nervous for that scan. 

I think every scan even the 20 week one is so nerve wracking. 
I relax alot after the 20 weeks scan. 

I will be 8+1 at my next scan. 
I wud like a privet one around 10+1 so then I get a picture but if the hospital want to scan me again b4 the dating scan I won't say no. 

The dating scan with DS wasn't until I was 13+1 weeks. 

Gosh that feels like forever away. 

I know I'm not as far as alot of the ladies here but I literally can't believe I'm almost 7 weeks it's flown. 
Hope it carries on flying because I love being in 2nd trimester. 
Alot of books say 2nd tri is from 13 weeks but on here it's 14 weeks. 

I've had some more spotting today. 
Was only when wiping and was very light pink. 
It lasted about half hour then stopped. 

I do wish this wud stop happening it just causes so much anxiety:(


----------



## Suggerhoney

mammag said:


> 19 hours til my US guys!!! Pray for me!! I’m sososososo nervous


Ah u will be hon but I'm sure it will be amazing and u will see ure little bean and a HB. 
I've been praying for all of us here that we all have healthy babies.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Yes I heard that to hon.
> There's videos on YouTube where womon didn't know they were pregnant because tests negative it was the hook effect.
> 
> See mine with DS never ever went negative they just went very slightly fainter.
> 
> 
> I've not had it happen with this pregnancy.
> My tests are line stealers with just pee and line stealers with just a tiny amount or pee and tons of water.
> 
> I have my booking appointment next week thats where I will get all my notes.
> Then the scan on the Friday 19th.
> I'm so nervous for that scan.
> 
> I think every scan even the 20 week one is so nerve wracking.
> I relax alot after the 20 weeks scan.
> 
> I will be 8+1 at my next scan.
> I wud like a privet one around 10+1 so then I get a picture but if the hospital want to scan me again b4 the dating scan I won't say no.
> 
> The dating scan with DS wasn't until I was 13+1 weeks.
> 
> Gosh that feels like forever away.
> 
> I know I'm not as far as alot of the ladies here but I literally can't believe I'm almost 7 weeks it's flown.
> Hope it carries on flying because I love being in 2nd trimester.
> Alot of books say 2nd tri is from 13 weeks but on here it's 14 weeks.
> 
> I've had some more spotting today.
> Was only when wiping and was very light pink.
> It lasted about half hour then stopped.
> 
> I do wish this wud stop happening it just causes so much anxiety:(

Why won’t they give you a scan? My EPU give scan pictures too. Sorry about the spotting I’d ask at the next scan if maybe you have a SCH


----------



## Suggerhoney

Our DD was only 5lb 7oz but was 4 weeks early 

Our 17 month old son was 7lbs 6oz so not big. 

I had growth scans with both and both were measuring huge at 34 weeks but they were small. 

My eldest son he's 14 from a previous relationship was 2 weeks overdue and was 8lbs 15 which for me is huge. 

He was my biggest by alot. 
He didn't stay in newborn stuff for very long at all. 

I will be induced around 37 weeks with this baby so I'm expecting another 7lbs something but if it's a girl cud be smaller. 
We shall see.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Why won’t they give you a scan? My EPU give scan pictures too. Sorry about the spotting I’d ask at the next scan if maybe you have a SCH


They don't at our hospital hon.
We only get pics at the dating scan 12 to 13 weeks and the 20 week scan. 

The spotting was so faint hon so light I'm thinking it's down to the baby aspirin. 
@wantingagirl had spotting and she has been on baby aspirin since BFP. 

I've googled it and it's common but baby aspirin is advised by doctors after recurring miscarriage because it helps the blood flow to placenta etc. 

Just spotting is one of the side effects. 
She had a good look on firday for any causes an didn't see anything. 
She told me she don't see any reason for the bleeding/spotting. 

Still don't stop me worrying tho. 

Just hope there is still a HB at my next ultrasound. 

I'm nervous about the all the testing at 13 weeks to. With being older I have a higher risk of downs and stuff, but I'm just praying this baby is completely healthy [-o&lt;


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yeah our EPU does pictures as well, got one last time at 8+3 and another this time at 8+0. Presumed that was just standard.


----------



## LoneWanderer

I felt loads better yesterday than I have in ages... but today is like I've been hit by a truck. So tired, loads of aches and pains, feel so sick... not much fun at all. Very ready to get out of first tri now. If my first had been this difficult to carry, he would 100% be an only child!

:rofl:


----------



## Neversayno

mammag said:


> 19 hours til my US guys!!! Pray for me!! I’m sososososo nervous

good luck honey, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Neversayno

We’ll be on our 2nd snow day tomorrow. I took my 9 year old out on the sledge he wanted to know why mummy wasn’t going down the big hill (I’d usually be first down) I said I hurt my back...when he kissed me goodnight he said “I hope your back is better tomorrow mummy” 

I hate being dishonest and karma will probably give me a bad back now!! 

I’m going to keep a low profile on here until my scan I’m so anxious I am convinced there will be nothing there.


----------



## Zoboe95

Good luck @Neversayno


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Yeah our EPU does pictures as well, got one last time at 8+3 and another this time at 8+0. Presumed that was just standard.


Maybe I shud ask hehe.
I don't know if the scanning machine in the EPU is the same as the ones they use in women's outpatients for the dating scan and 20 weeks scan. They have a machine in that department that u have to pay and then u get tickets for ure pics. 
They don't have that in the EPU.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yeah I've never had to pay at EPU either they just give you a little printout when you see the nurse after. Although last time the printing machine wasnt working so the nurse had to take it down to my other half (he works at hospital) later that aft. So he got the pic before I did!


----------



## atx614

@mammag my first scan is tomorrow too! Mine is at 12 (I am in Texas so probably different time zones). I am nervous as it is a private scan so they will only do abdominally and I have heard a lot of people say you can see much early on unless transvaginally. So I am praying we can see the little bean and a heartbeat or else I will be a nervous wreck until my actual 8 week appt with my doctor. Hubby can’t go either so just me.

my daughter was 5 pounds, 5 oz so was in newborn a while. She even wore premie at first! My son was huge as he was 2 weeks past his due date, he was 9 pounds 12 oz and went straight to 0-3 month lol. His going home outfit was NB size though as that’s all I brought to the hospital. They did a scan three days earlier and told me he was about 7.5 pounds so they were way off.


----------



## mammag

atx614 said:


> @mammag my first scan is tomorrow too! Mine is at 12 (I am in Texas so probably different time zones). I am nervous as it is a private scan so they will only do abdominally and I have heard a lot of people say you can see much early on unless transvaginally. So I am praying we can see the little bean and a heartbeat or else I will be a nervous wreck until my actual 8 week appt with my doctor. Hubby can’t go either so just me.
> 
> my daughter was 5 pounds, 5 oz so was in newborn a while. She even wore premie at first! My son was huge as he was 2 weeks past his due date, he was 9 pounds 12 oz and went straight to 0-3 month lol. His going home outfit was NB size though as that’s all I brought to the hospital. They did a scan three days earlier and told me he was about 7.5 pounds so they were way off.

I honestly wouldn’t expect too much. Don’t get nervous if they can’t find a hb or get good measurements. Honestly you might should not even go. This is going to stress you out. A hb can be hard to find transvaginally at 6 weeks. Just really keep that in mind tomorrow. Maybe you’ll get lucky and get a really good tech and really cooperative baby. 

my kids were all the same size. Oldest was 6 15, 21 inches long. Both the younger ones were exactly 6 lbs 8 inches and 18 inches long. I had them all a few weeks early though. Imagine if i had carried to term they would have been big babies.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thinking of you today @atx614 and @mammag praying ure scans go brilliantly[-o&lt;

@atx614 
My scan at 6+1 was a vaginal one. She said I had to have that because I was under 7 weeks. 
I know from 7 weeks they do it on the belly. 
But I really hope u get to see that HB. 
Tbh even tho I've already had a ultrasound I'm still really worried about my next ultrasound at 8+1. 

:nope:


----------



## mammag

I’m here in the waiting room. I’m so nervous I might cry. Omg I wanna go back home.


----------



## mammag

Baby is perfect. Measuring perfect. HR of 135. I’m so damn happy.


----------



## MrsKatie

@mammag  I've been stalking for this update!!! Yay!!!!!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ahhh hey there baby!! Lovely scan, sounds like all is just right. Now you can relax a bit! <3


----------



## atx614

Yay! So happy for you @mammag!! I am in the waiting room now. I had already paid or I think I would have canceled. Yes from reading things online I am thinking I won’t see HB but will hopefully see babe in the right spot at least to confirm all is well.


----------



## mammag

I’m just going to sit back and enjoy the rest of this pregnancy. I have no reason to think I’ll miscarry after a successful US. Now to countdown to 2nd tri. I also went ahead and ordered a Doppler. That should be here in a week or so. Right on time to try and find baby.


----------



## mammag

I’m thinking about ordering a sneak peek test. They’re on sale right now for Valentine’s Day


----------



## MadamRose

@mammag yay lovely scan

@atx614 hope all goes well!!


----------



## atx614

All done! Baby looks great and heart rate was found abdominally! HR is 130 sooo happy! They got some good images when showing me but the pics aren’t great. Here’s my sweet little blob lol.


----------



## Zoboe95

Congrats for the us's today! Got my booking in appointment tomorrow, but it's over the phone so just chatting through stuff I presume. They haven't given me a time, which Is a right pain, I literally have to be available whenever!


----------



## mammag

atx614 said:


> All done! Baby looks great and heart rate was found abdominally! HR is 130 sooo happy! They got some good images when showing me but the pics aren’t great. Here’s my sweet little blob lol.
> 
> View attachment 1094398

Omg I’m so happy for you!!!!! I was worried you wouldn’t see much. Yayyyyy


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations with the scans ladies. 
New they wud go well.


----------



## Neversayno

@mammag beautiful picture and hello little bean!! Amazing. So very happy for you. I have my scan a Thursday and I can’t quite explain how nervous I am. In fact I have prepared myself for the worst. I’ve been arranged childcare as I’m certain I will end up at the hospital . 

@atx614 blimey that’s amazing for you especially as you thought you wouldn’t see much! Totally beautiful little dot. Keep growing strong little bean.


----------



## atx614

Thanks ladies! Feel like I can relax a little more! We are planning on telling my sister this weekend which will be nice to tell someone. Then the rest of the family at the end of the month after my next appointment. Still feeling nauseous and having lots of food adversions. Been eating a lot of noodles lol. But no throwing up or anything so I am thankful. How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> @mammag beautiful picture and hello little bean!! Amazing. So very happy for you. I have my scan a Thursday and I can’t quite explain how nervous I am. In fact I have prepared myself for the worst. I’ve been arranged childcare as I’m certain I will end up at the hospital .
> 
> @atx614 blimey that’s amazing for you especially as you thought you wouldn’t see much! Totally beautiful little dot. Keep growing strong little bean.


I know what u mean hon. I have another scan on the 19th which the end of next week and I'm so nervous. 
Praying and sure ure scan will go well hon. 
But I'm with u on the nerves. 




atx614 said:


> Thanks ladies! Feel like I can relax a little more! We are planning on telling my sister this weekend which will be nice to tell someone. Then the rest of the family at the end of the month after my next appointment. Still feeling nauseous and having lots of food adversions. Been eating a lot of noodles lol. But no throwing up or anything so I am thankful. How are you ladies feeling?

So glad u got to see HB hon. 

I've had sore boobs all day today and was neasaus earlier but not to had now.
I had a bad headache all night and all day but its much better now. 

Had some more spotting today :-(
I'm so scared about my next scan at 8+1 just praying all will still be OK and baby will still have a strong HB. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## BanterBusMum

mammag said:


> Baby is perfect. Measuring perfect. HR of 135. I’m so damn happy.
> 
> View attachment 1094384

Amazing little little image. Its time to relax now and enjoy the rest. 



atx614 said:


> All done! Baby looks great and heart rate was found abdominally! HR is 130 sooo happy! They got some good images when showing me but the pics aren’t great. Here’s my sweet little blob lol.
> 
> View attachment 1094398

Phew you can relax too now. Its such a relief isn't it cute scan photo! 


Afm, waiting very impatiently for the results of the harmony blood test.
Also my doctor called to varify some details and when I rang back we had a little chat about the UTI that I have antibiotics for. Turns out I actually don't have them for a Uti but for group b strep and now I am stressing about that. Never tested positive in any of my other 3 pregnancies so never had to deal with this but apparently its quite common and 1 in 4 pregnant women have it. They will retest just before labour to make sure its not present again otherwise I will need antibiotics throughout labour. I've made a note to ask my midwife but I am worried being positive during labour means you can't have a water birth and I sooo want one again. Anyone else have any experience with GBS?


----------



## LoneWanderer

BanterBusMum said:


> Amazing little little image. Its time to relax now and enjoy the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Phew you can relax too now. Its such a relief isn't it cute scan photo!
> 
> 
> Afm, waiting very impatiently for the results of the harmony blood test.
> Also my doctor called to varify some details and when I rang back we had a little chat about the UTI that I have antibiotics for. Turns out I actually don't have them for a Uti but for group b strep and now I am stressing about that. Never tested positive in any of my other 3 pregnancies so never had to deal with this but apparently its quite common and 1 in 4 pregnant women have it. They will retest just before labour to make sure its not present again otherwise I will need antibiotics throughout labour. I've made a note to ask my midwife but I am worried being positive during labour means you can't have a water birth and I sooo want one again. Anyone else have any experience with GBS?


That's great that you know already, so they can check and give the meds for baby! They don't test for it routinely round here, even though it's such a cheap and easy thing to run and such a common infection. And I know a few babies who've been really poorly at birth and that's been the cause: if they/mum had antibiotics before the birth they'd have been completely fine. So its great to hear you'll avoid those problems as they already know about the risk!

As for the water, are they even doing water with the covid thing? If so, I can't see why your infection would be any greater risk.

I was so hoping for a water birth with my first. It was in my birth plan, we told the midwives when we got to hospital, and they all nodded yep, fine. Then on day 3 of my failed induction, one of them took us for a tour of the delivery suites just for something to do - and we discovered that every single birth pool was out of bloody order!! So I would have been in established labour before anyone thought to tell me the pool was not an option! Was not impressed. But as it happens I had no chance of ever going into labour so I wouldn't have got the water anyway. :rofl:


----------



## atx614

@BanterBusMum i tested positive for GBS with my second. They didn’t test me until way later in pregnancy, I can’t remember when but I think like 28 weeks or 32 weeks. I took antibiotics then and they told me to eat lots of yogurt for probiotics. Anyways my son came at 42 weeks and he came so fast I couldn’t test again or do antibiotics before his birth at the hospital. All was well though, they just tested him at birth and he was okay and I wasn’t positive still. So it it good they caught your so early so you can take the antibiotics now. 

@Suggerhoney im sorry you are still spotting but so happy you got a scan to know all is well. I know before you mentioned it could be because you are taking baby aspirin. Have you mentioned that to the dr? Maybe they could give you something else; what is the baby aspirin for? I don’t know much about aspirin but I know they say to take it if you feel you are having a heart attack, so I am guessing it thins the blood. Maybe there is something meant for pregnancy that the dr could give you?


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer omg I would have been so pissed if they told me yes for a water birth and then they were all out of order! I don’t think any hospitals here have water tubs. You have to go to a birthing center or have a home birth. I have thought about a birthing center but it makes me nervous if something were to happen and we weren’t close to a hospital.


----------



## Zoboe95

Had my call with midwife today, all good, I've got to have extra blood tests because my dad has diabetes, and extra scans because my 1st was tiny. My closest maternity unit is shut because of Covid, so have to go further away, but if they reopen, they will transfer me!


----------



## atx614

Zoboe95 said:


> Had my call with midwife today, all good, I've got to have extra blood tests because my dad has diabetes, and extra scans because my 1st was tiny. My closest maternity unit is shut because of Covid, so have to go further away, but if they reopen, they will transfer me!

Extra scans will be nice! I have a fibroid front and center on my uterus. Last pregnancy I got extra scans because of it, it is still there so hoping I get extra scans this pregnancy too


----------



## MadamRose

@Zoboe95 glad all went well with the midwife glad they are looking after you well.

@BanterBusMum no previous experience but hope all manages to go as planned.

@LoneWanderer i don’t think I could birth without water. I had my first in hospital but in the pool just gas and air (9lb 12). My 2nd was home water birth completely naturally (9lbs 13oz) already told my midwife I plan on a home water birth with this one too.

AFM - 1 week until my dating scan! Why does it still feel so far away!


----------



## LoneWanderer

I am a little sad to have missed out on natural water birth. It was my plan all along with #1. But then as my due date approached and I just kept on getting bigger, I got sent for extra scans... the consultant and midwives all agreed I was on course for a 10lb+ baby. And then he went 10 days overdue, wasn't engaging at all, and induction did absolutely nothing. So I told them there was no chance I was having this enormous baby 'normally', so finally demanded and got a section.

And then he turned out to be a very reasonable 8lb 8oz(!) I could definitely have managed that.

:rofl:

Being consultant led now I am pretty sure they'd let me go for the VBAC if I wanted, but water would be out of the question in case of any sudden issues.

So I'm going straight to the section, no messing about. Quite excited though, I did really enjoy the last one, such a calm experience and recovery wasn't bad at all. But... I would have liked the water!


----------



## Zoboe95

I was hoping for a water birth with no 1 ...it was all so fast I didn't have time! Waters broke about 6pm, went in and got checked then sent home. Contractions started about 11pm, went into hospital for about 12.30 as contractions ramped up fast. Rude midwife said I shouldn't have bothered coming in as still at 0cm would be there hours and hours...a while later called her back as had that pushing feeling...checked and she could see head! Lo born at 3.59am!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Last few days I’ve had terrible backache on the left side
And my lady bits. Omg. so it started just a sharp pain and now I’ve got a contact dull heavy ache I actually can’t walk properly at times. Checked and there’s no physical sign maybe a bit swollen and red. 

I’ve read it could be varicose veins? I’m hoping they will go away


----------



## Bittersweet

I too wanted a water birth but with son being premature and complications il have to have a pretty much medical Labour again this time round :(. But it is what it is to get a healthy bubba I’m hoping il be able to walk around a little bit I did with my son but not lots


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer the measurements scans can be way off! They told me my son would be about 7 pounds. He came
A day after the scan and was 9 pounds 12 oz! Mentally I am glad I thought he would be small and I had an all natural drug free birth for him. 

@Zoboe95 omg. I had a very similar experience with my DD I will never forget. I was 1cm and then an hour later I was in so much pain and about to throw up in a bag and the nurse muttered “it’s going to be a long day if this is how she is acting at 1cm” so freaking rude. Nope I dilated so quickly and was already 10cm and had her in 3 pushes lol. She did aplogize though. And then said I did great for my first delivery. She was snarky lol.

@Bittersweet im sorry about the pain. I have varicose veins in my legs by my calf that cause pain. I would die if they were on my lady bits. Maybe they can get you a cream or witch hazel may help?


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 the told me a similar thing with DD one growth scan 3 or 4 days before she was born told she was 7lbs something then born at 9lbs 12oz


----------



## Neversayno

Well ladies I’m outside waiting for my 10.15 scan I’m so nervous. I just don’t have a great feeling about this.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Good luck and let us know how you get on!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

So I actually lost weight in my first few weeks, given I couldn't face any food. And the only 'bump' I've really had is the one left over from the last kid. However... 11 weeks today and it's definitely decided to make an appearance! I feel HUGE all of a sudden.

:rofl:

View attachment 1094458


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno good luck

@LoneWanderer lovely looking bump :)


----------



## atx614

@Neversayno good luck on your scan! 

@LoneWanderer ah I love your bump! I showed way early with my second one cause I had just been pregnant lol. I loved it though cause I looked pregnant longer. 

@MadamRose its crazy how off those scans can be!

I haven’t weighed myself but I should. I don’t think I have gained any as I am not eating much. But I am also eating noodles and cereal lol, so maybe I have.


----------



## Neversayno

Thank you all. 

absolutely over the moon that all is safe and well. Baby was measuring ahead so they estimate DD as 14 September. I will wait for NHS to confirm. Baby was moving about/upside down and a strong heart beat flickering away. I know I’m not out of the woods yet but I feel so reassured. 

meet Baby G @ 9+3 ❤️


----------



## atx614

@Neversayno beautiful scan pic!! So glad you have reassurance! When is your next scan?


----------



## Neversayno

atx614 said:


> @Neversayno beautiful scan pic!! So glad you have reassurance! When is your next scan?

Thank you. It’s amazing how reassuring it is! I am waiting for my scan date. I didn’t see midwife until Saturday so expecting it soon but the snow has meant we have had no post for 4 days!!!


----------



## atx614

We are in Texas and suppose to get snow the today and Monday as well. It’s suppose to get to 9 degrees Monday night. I have never been around something so cold lol so I will be inside the next four days lol. We already had a big snow day last month too. The most I have ever seen! Crazy weather this year. We rarely get snow maybe once every couple years and this year to have it twice and actual fluff snow is nuts. My kids sure did like it though! We don’t have proper snow wear though so they got cold quick lol.


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno lovely scan picture :)


----------



## MadamRose

I hit 12 weeks today :wohoo:

Shame I still have 6 more days to wait until my scan!


----------



## Zoboe95

Lovely scan @Neversayno 

@LoneWanderer that's a cute bump! I will be 8 weeks tomorrow, I feel frumpy, but oh says my tummy isn't any bigger at the mo, just normal!


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose happy 12 week!!
@Suggerhoney happy 7 week!!


----------



## mammag

Hey do y’all think I’ll get a 12 week scan as well? I don’t think I’ll make it to 20 weeks without breaking down 

@LoneWanderer beautiful bump!!! I can’t wait to get a bump!!!!!

@Neversayno perfect scan. Look at that perfect little baby in there!!!

@Bittersweet that sounds like it might be SPD. Had it with my last baby and it was torture. And the only thing that fixes it is giving birth. It’s when your pelvic area shifts, which is does naturally in pregnancy, but shifts uneven and causes lots of pain in your groin area, especially when walking. I got it before I was even showing and used to have to get one of those motor scooters at the store because walking around it was out of the question. I felt ridiculous


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wow @LoneWanderer definitely popped I love it. 
I'm very bloated and can't wait to have a real bump. 


@atx614 
The aspirin was prescribed because of my recurring miscarriages. 
It's prescribed to alot of womon that have had 3 or more miscarriages in a row. 
I had 4 last year back to back so that's why I'm on it as it helps with the blood flow to the placenta and helps placenta. 
Also I've had pre eclampsia so it helps to reduce the risk of getting it again. 

No spotting for 2 whole days now. 

So cravings hit last night at 11pm. 
I really wanted a whole roasted chicken skins and all lol, I know so random. 
Cudnt have that so then went hunting for Ham. 
Didn't have any so had a melt down like mega paddy hahaha. 
Sat and sulked for half hour then started hankering for cheese so at almost midnight last night i was sat in front of the TV (I've now started watching peaky blinders) 
And I was eating cheese and grapes and after that now this is really random I wanted and ate a pickled egg. 

I'm feeling much more positive today and I do think deep down this baby will be ok. 

Will try my hardest to get a picture next Friday of baby, probably will use DH as a accuse and he can't come in. 


Happy 12 weeks @MadamRose only 2 more weeks and ure in 2nd tri. 

I feel like 2nd tri is still so far away. 

:brat:


----------



## Neversayno

MadamRose said:


> @Neversayno lovely scan picture :)

Thank you so much xx


----------



## Neversayno

atx614 said:


> We are in Texas and suppose to get snow the today and Monday as well. It’s suppose to get to 9 degrees Monday night. I have never been around something so cold lol so I will be inside the next four days lol. We already had a big snow day last month too. The most I have ever seen! Crazy weather this year. We rarely get snow maybe once every couple years and this year to have it twice and actual fluff snow is nuts. My kids sure did like it though! We don’t have proper snow wear though so they got cold quick lol.

Some temperatures here reached -22 last night!!!


----------



## Neversayno

mammag said:


> Hey do y’all think I’ll get a 12 week scan as well? I don’t think I’ll make it to 20 weeks without breaking down
> 
> @LoneWanderer beautiful bump!!! I can’t wait to get a bump!!!!!
> 
> @Neversayno perfect scan. Look at that perfect little baby in there!!!
> 
> @Bittersweet that sounds like it might be SPD. Had it with my last baby and it was torture. And the only thing that fixes it is giving birth. It’s when your pelvic area shifts, which is does naturally in pregnancy, but shifts uneven and causes lots of pain in your groin area, especially when walking. I got it before I was even showing and used to have to get one of those motor scooters at the store because walking around it was out of the question. I felt ridiculous

thank you


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno omg that’s cold how do you cope.

@Suggerhoney thanks officially in the U.K. 2nd tri is 13 weeks!!!! Happy 7 weeks, honestly I’ve found it’s gone so fast! 

My bump feels massive - people at work know as I just can’t hide it and keep getting comments about how big I am!


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah I wondered if SPD. The pain down below has gone after I slept all night with a pillow underneath my bum hahah it’s moved to the right side but not terrible. Back is still agony though! 

just over 2 weeks to go to see baby! I keep getting those fleeting thoughts again that there is an issue....even though I’ve had headaches nausea etc


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose beautiful bump!! I am still all bloat, can’t wait for an actual bump. But it is nice now as I can hide it with a baggy sweater.

@Neversayno omg. -22!? I wouldn’t survive lol. I was in shorts last week. Texans aren’t used to driving in snow and ice and so many accidents already. They already cancelled school for tomorrow. 

@Suggerhoney i am glad the spotting has stopped! I haven’t had any cravings yet, still everything sounds gross but noodles and bread lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> absolutely over the moon that all is safe and well. Baby was measuring ahead so they estimate DD as 14 September. I will wait for NHS to confirm. Baby was moving about/upside down and a strong heart beat flickering away. I know I’m not out of the woods yet but I feel so reassured.
> 
> meet Baby G @ 9+3 ❤️
> 
> View attachment 1094462


Awwww I'm so sorry I missed this sweety. 
Such a cute scan picture.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Yeah I wondered if SPD. The pain down below has gone after I slept all night with a pillow underneath my bum hahah it’s moved to the right side but not terrible. Back is still agony though!
> 
> just over 2 weeks to go to see baby! I keep getting those fleeting thoughts again that there is an issue....even though I’ve had headaches nausea etc


Glad it's gone hon. I had the start of sciatica the other night but it's been OK since but poor DH has it now oh dear.

One min I'm like all excited and the next I get them thoughts in my head I hate it.


My next scan is in a week and I booked it at 9am in the morning just to get it out the way.
Really hope I get good news again and every thing is good. Then I will book a privet scan for 2 weeks after that 10+1 weeks. 
I'm hoping to be able to use my doppler soon. I think the earliest is 8 weeks. 


I've been at the pickled eggs again tonight ladies.
I literally want to eat the whole jar.
I really thought baby was a girl but I craved pickles with my boys. And sweet stuff with DD.
Not wanting sweet stuff I'm wanting more salty savory stuff so I'm really starting to wonder if this little one is actually another little boy?

My cravings hit me last night like a ton of bricks.


Does make me feel more positive about this pregnancy.
Boobs are vainy and feel a bit heavier but I don't think they have grown yet but DH thinks they have.

Also noticed veins on my belly bump/bloat

I'm not feeling confident posting bump pics yet but I mite do after my scan next week.

@MadamRose
I'm in the UK and yeah it's 13 weeks 2nd tri, some books I have even say 12 weeks but on baby and bump its from 14 weeks not sure why because that makes the first tri very long compared to other trimesters.

I will prob call myself 2nd tri at 13 weeks and move on over there.
I know the 3rd tri is from 28 weeks.

I don't want to wish this pregnancy away because it all goes so so fast but at the same time I can't wait to be out of first trimester.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney this is my last pregnancy so definitely don’t want it to go too fast but definitely want to get out of the first tri. I should be 12+6 at my scan but was measuring harass at both of my last two so wonder if by that they may put me over 13 weeks. 

@atx614 what part of texas are you in I have a friend in frisco that we went to visit for Halloween a few years ago my girls found it the most wonderful thing ever!


----------



## Bittersweet

Il be classed as second from 13 weeks cause I’m being induced anyway so feel like that’s right for me. 
I know dopplera aren’t recommended but I’m tempted to buy one just because I feel like this is dragging on and I have NO idea if everything is okay? Nausea comes and goes and veins on boobs but other than that no other symptoms


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose yes I have been to frisco, it’s a nice town! I am near Austin. About 45 mins/hour north of the city. 

@Bittersweet i didn’t know dopplers weren’t recommended, do you know why? I was planning on getting one also.

who was it who said they may do the sneakpeak test? I have been looking into and and considering it as well. I am going f to ask my sr how much the blood test is through them and if it is more I will do sneakpeak!


----------



## BanterBusMum

LoneWanderer said:


> So I actually lost weight in my first few weeks, given I couldn't face any food. And the only 'bump' I've really had is the one left over from the last kid. However... 11 weeks today and it's definitely decided to make an appearance! I feel HUGE all of a sudden.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1094458
> 
> 
> View attachment 1094459

Awww cute baby bump! Its crazy how it just suddenly pops! And to think they are so tiny. Its almost like memory bump isn't it? This is my baby number 4 I'm 11 weeks today too and feel so round already! 


Neversayno said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> absolutely over the moon that all is safe and well. Baby was measuring ahead so they estimate DD as 14 September. I will wait for NHS to confirm. Baby was moving about/upside down and a strong heart beat flickering away. I know I’m not out of the woods yet but I feel so reassured.
> 
> meet Baby G @ 9+3 ❤️
> 
> View attachment 1094462

Amazing news! Congrats on seeing your little baby! So reassuring ❤

We got our harmony results today! Everything came back low risk and baby is healthy.... a healthy baby GIRL

So over the moon! This will be my DPs first daughter and he's been grinning like a Cheshire cat all day. We plan on telling all our children together tonight. We have 5 all together from previous marriages, 3 boys and 2 girls so 'our' baby girl is the equaliser. So nervous for their reactions! I hope it is welcome news and I think they will all be delighted but you just never know. Throughout my step parenting journey there have been a few hiccups but nothing we haven't been able to overcome, again we are in new territory. We've broached the subject a few times and they have also brought up having a baby in our family too, DPs sister had a baby boy recently and they have begged for their own. I hope they aren't disappointed its not a boy hehe 

Hope everyone is having an amazing Friday!!! Its almost the weekend! Yay


----------



## BanterBusMum

I have a doppler and I find it reassuring for the most part, especially when it becomes easier to find 


Bittersweet said:


> Il be classed as second from 13 weeks cause I’m being induced anyway so feel like that’s right for me.
> I know dopplera aren’t recommended but I’m tempted to buy one just because I feel like this is dragging on and I have NO idea if everything is okay? Nausea comes and goes and veins on boobs but other than that no other symptoms


----------



## MadamRose

I have a doppler and find it reassuring used it for the the first time around 11 weeks . I think the reason they aren’t recommended is one sometimes they cause people to panic if they can’t find a heart hear. Or sometimes if people have reduced moment etc later on people use it for reassurance (which can be false) rather than seeking advice. For me I got to the point where I almost booked a 3rd private scan with my dating scan not being til 13 weeks, but once I’d found thumper on the doppler I felt so much better


----------



## Bittersweet

I’ve bought one and some gel so should come early next week :) hopefully I can find something I got the same one as you have mama rose. 
I’ve been coughing and gagging all day then extra saliva anyone else get similar?


----------



## Neversayno

atx614 said:


> @MadamRose yes I have been to frisco, it’s a nice town! I am near Austin. About 45 mins/hour north of the city.
> 
> @Bittersweet i didn’t know dopplers weren’t recommended, do you know why? I was planning on getting one also.
> 
> who was it who said they may do the sneakpeak test? I have been looking into and and considering it as well. I am going f to ask my sr how much the blood test is through them and if it is more I will do sneakpeak!

I was looking at them but have read about false results, mainly boys ending up as girls!! I’m in two minds tbf!!! 



BanterBusMum said:


> Awww cute baby bump! Its crazy how it just suddenly pops! And to think they are so tiny. Its almost like memory bump isn't it? This is my baby number 4 I'm 11 weeks today too and feel so round already!
> 
> 
> Amazing news! Congrats on seeing your little baby! So reassuring ❤
> 
> We got our harmony results today! Everything came back low risk and baby is healthy.... a healthy baby GIRL
> 
> So over the moon! This will be my DPs first daughter and he's been grinning like a Cheshire cat all day. We plan on telling all our children together tonight. We have 5 all together from previous marriages, 3 boys and 2 girls so 'our' baby girl is the equaliser. So nervous for their reactions! I hope it is welcome news and I think they will all be delighted but you just never know. Throughout my step parenting journey there have been a few hiccups but nothing we haven't been able to overcome, again we are in new territory. We've broached the subject a few times and they have also brought up having a baby in our family too, DPs sister had a baby boy recently and they have begged for their own. I hope they aren't disappointed its not a boy hehe
> 
> Hope everyone is having an amazing Friday!!! Its almost the weekend! Yay

amazing I’m so happy everything was good and our first gender reveal!!! Congratulations. I’m sure the children will all be thrilled and it’s lovely she will even things out!! 

I’m going to buy a Doppler of course I am! If I can’t obsess with poas anymore at least I can obsess with that. I never had any issues finding DS’s heartbeat and I had a crappy shitty Doppler back then!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I have a Doppler from DS but don't know how early I can use it from. I think its 8 weeks. 

So I got a photo of my 7+2 week bump or bloat lol.
Not eaten today so just bump/bloat.


----------



## atx614

Suggerhoney said:


> I have a Doppler from DS but don't know how early I can use it from. I think its 8 weeks.
> 
> So I got a photo of my 7+2 week bump or bloat lol.
> Not eaten today so just bump/bloat.
> View attachment 1094582

 Lovely bump!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Il be classed as second from 13 weeks cause I’m being induced anyway so feel like that’s right for me.
> I know dopplera aren’t recommended but I’m tempted to buy one just because I feel like this is dragging on and I have NO idea if everything is okay? Nausea comes and goes and veins on boobs but other than that no other symptoms


Same as hon I will be induced about 3 weeks early. 
Here is the UK it is from 13 weeks 2nd tri but think US is from 14 so maybe that's why it's like that on here.


----------



## atx614

Our pipes are freezing so we have been out all morning wrapping them. And then moved everything to the front of our garage to get the car in. It took my husband 30 minutes and 2 broken spatulas to get all the ice off to get to work today. I moved two bins and a coffee table that now I am thinking we’re too heavy for me to move. Like I know I am pregnant but I keep forgetting I shouldn’t do certain things I usually do. The ground is very icy and I almost slipped so I will just stay inside the next few days. It is so cold.


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> Lovely bump!!

Thanks hon. 
Definitely there lol. Boobs are more fuller to and more pert haha. 
Been feeling sick all day today again..
Some sights like mushed up food make me wanna :sick:


Scan on Friday morning 9am:shock:
I'm getting excited for it but still nervous. 
Hopefully little bean is now a little moving gummy bear [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

It's freeeeking freezing today in England :cold:


----------



## atx614

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon.
> Definitely there lol. Boobs are more fuller to and more pert haha.
> Been feeling sick all day today again..
> Some sights like mushed up food make me wanna :sick:
> 
> 
> Scan on Friday morning 9am:shock:
> I'm getting excited for it but still nervous.
> Hopefully little bean is now a little moving gummy bear [-o&lt;

Another scan will be wonderful and give you even more assurance! My next scan is the 23rd so not too long after yours. I know what you mean about being nervous still even though it is exciting to get a scan. I can’t remember my 8 week scan with my son, so I can’t remember if the was moving yet. With DD her first scan was 12 weeks and she was moving for sure then!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> I have a doppler and find it reassuring used it for the the first time around 11 weeks . I think the reason they aren’t recommended is one sometimes they cause people to panic if they can’t find a heart hear. Or sometimes if people have reduced moment etc later on people use it for reassurance (which can be false) rather than seeking advice. For me I got to the point where I almost booked a 3rd private scan with my dating scan not being til 13 weeks, but once I’d found thumper on the doppler I felt so much better



My sons HB was always around 145 to 150 I think u have a girl in there hon but cud be wrong. 

My doppler looks very similar to ures but lighter pink I think it can be used from 8 weeks. 
I brought it when I was pregnant with my son it didn't arrive until i was 11+4 weeks I remember it took me ages to find the HB but I found it.
I mite try out on Thursday will see how I feel.
Wud be great if I do find it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> Our pipes are freezing so we have been out all morning wrapping them. And then moved everything to the front of our garage to get the car in. It took my husband 30 minutes and 2 broken spatulas to get all the ice off to get to work today. I moved two bins and a coffee table that now I am thinking we’re too heavy for me to move. Like I know I am pregnant but I keep forgetting I shouldn’t do certain things I usually do. The ground is very icy and I almost slipped so I will just stay inside the next few days. It is so cold.


I almost slipped to, we have had snow today it's set a little but hardly nothing but its absolutely bitter. 
I did all the house work today but I got DH to do the hoovering hehe. 

Really really want cheesy chips from the kebab van and loads of salad and chilli peppers. 
Just sent hubby out to get hehe. :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> My sons HB was always around 145 to 150 I think u have a girl in there hon but cud be wrong.
> 
> My doppler looks very similar to ures but lighter pink I think it can be used from 8 weeks.
> I brought it when I was pregnant with my son it didn't arrive until i was 11+4 weeks I remember it took me ages to find the HB but I found it.
> I mite try out on Thursday will see how I feel.
> Wud be great if I do find it.

My friend said her sons heart beat was so much faster than his sister’s. I don’t know what my girl’s were so can’t compare


----------



## atx614

MadamRose said:


> My friend said her sons heart beat was so much faster than his sister’s. I don’t know what my girl’s were so can’t compare

My daughters was always around 160, my son’s was 140-150. The wives tale is that girls are higher which was true for me, but not always true as depends on how active the baby is being when you find their HB.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> My friend said her sons heart beat was so much faster than his sister’s. I don’t know what my girl’s were so can’t compare


My DD was around 160 and sons 140 to 150.


----------



## LoneWanderer

My son's was often like 170-180 haha! When I was on the ward during the failed induction, and they had the monitors on, they started beeping like crazy as though something was wrong... the midwife was really worried and was asking for my other half's number so she could get him to come in in case they had to do emergency section right then in middle of the night....

I told them repeatedly that he was just crazy active at night and that it was him going mad in there, even showed them him rolling side to side in my belly, but they went to get the doc anyway. He came and was like 'ah, everything's fine, just a very active baby' and I was all 'I bloody told you so!'

:rofl:

Also the very first time we heard his heartbeat, midwife said it was very fast and very strong, so she was sure he would be a boy. And he was.


----------



## MadamRose

atx614 said:


> My daughters was always around 160, my son’s was 140-150. The wives tale is that girls are higher which was true for me, but not always true as depends on how active the baby is being when you find their HB.

I often hear little bits of movement when I do the heartbeat I have a feeling this baby is as active one. Caught movement at my 9 week scan too.


----------



## stephx

Totally forgot to update, but I had a scan last week. 8+4, heart beating and wriggling around 
Little owl baby


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely little picture @stephx


----------



## Bittersweet

Lovely picture hun! 

yes at 8+6 my baby was wiggling the wee stumps aboht it was so sweet


----------



## atx614

@stephx what a cute little bean you have there!!


----------



## Zoboe95

Told my work colleagues tonight...I have zero bump whatsoever so that's not a problem, but because I have had to give up dairy, and it was the same last time, it will be really obvious otherwise! At least they will understand now if I'm having an off day too! I hate keeping secrets, but in my head I do try to keep to after the 12 week scan for as many people as possible!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Awww that must be a relief though, it's hard feeling rubbish when you've got work to do and nobody knows why you're so off. Plus I don't know about you, but I know if I've mentioned feeling even slightly peaky, people give me that 'is it the rona?' look now. 

:rofl:

Five days til our scan and then the world's worst-kept secret can officially be revealed. Providing everything is okay, of course. I've managed to convince myself that something will be terribly wrong and that it's all been a mistake and that there's actually no baby in there. 

There's a huge amount of pressure on me with this one, because we found out on Christmas Day, just a couple of weeks after my darling mother-in-law's funeral, and it absolutely feels like a special gift from her. And it's massively helped my other half and his sister with their grief, knowing there's something good to look forward to. So it would just break them if there was a problem. And that's a weighty burden to carry if I'm honest, it's stressing me out no end. Will be very relieved to get Friday done with.


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer im sure everything will be fine. I get what you mean about worrying thought, even with the early scans I’ve had I keep panicking. I can’t wait for my scan I’ve got a big reveal planned first for my girls and then for a photoshoot for my girls to have a picture to reveal to everyone else! 

Is anyone else struggling with sleep and dreams? I’m waking like 5 times a night and also having crazy vivid dreams - tbh they are all so horrible they are more like nightmares


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer i am excited your scan is coming up! I know it is stressful but it will be so nice to see your little one!

@MadamRose my dreams are nuts too! I have had some terrible ones where I lose the baby and some really erotic ones lol. I am not complaining about those LOL.

we are going to tell our parents and siblings after the 8 week scan and then our kids after the 12 week scan. We told our kids their aunt was going to have a baby after her 8 week scan and then she lost it at ten weeks and they took it very poorly. So we don’t want to tell them early.


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 i don’t get any erotic ones just horrible ones. I’ve had some about loosing the baby the most recent was a plane crash ](*,)

I’ve hardly told anyone - I’m not really seeing people so that’s helped with hiding it. My work colleagues know as I couldn’t hide it seeing them everyday, and one sister who helped when I was poorly. With DD1 and DD2 I had scans bang on 12 weeks so this is the latest we’ve told most people (my mum know before my scan with both)


----------



## LoneWanderer

11+4 and I look near to term.
This is already f'ing ridiculous, quite frankly. 6 months to go. Pray for me!!

:rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer lovely bump! You’ll probably find bump will grow upwards as your uterus expands


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay ladies. 

My scan is in 4 days man am I nervous but I am a little excited. 

I had the hook effect happen to me today like I cudnt believe how light my line had gone. 
I've not tested in ages and thought why not and the line came up so much fainter. 

I then thought right don't panic just add water to pee.
I tipped most of the pee out and then filled cup with water and the difference is crazy. 

So top test just pee and bottom test is a tiny bit of pee and plain old tap water. 


Can't believe the difference. 
I had it happen with my son but the line never went as faint as that. 
I cudnt believe how faint it was it got me worrying but added the water and bam. 

Hoping I come on here with good news on Friday and hopefully a photo of my little gummy bear. 
I know they start moving from 8 weeks so hopefully little one will be moving. 

I'm not expecting pinging around the screen hahaha but just little movements. 

Week 7 to 8 seems to be whizzing prob the fastest week yet. 

Midwife booking app on Wednesday it feels like ages ago I booked that appointment and it's in 2 days crazy. 
Will get all my maternity notes. 
The dog ate my sons ones and I had to cellertape them back together and my consultant was not impressed haha. 

Sadly dog did not take to new born son when he was born so he now lives on a lovely farm and is #Lovinglife:dog:


So my notes get to stay all nice and neat this time hehe. 

No angry consultant lol. 

Will try my hardest to get a photo provideding scan goes well on Friday[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

stephx said:


> Totally forgot to update, but I had a scan last week. 8+4, heart beating and wriggling around
> Little owl baby
> 
> View attachment 1094598


Lovely photo hon congratulations.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
Feeling you. My belly has grown again since the last photo I posted 2 days ago. 
I look 3 months already. 
I think my bump will be high this time, 
Belly is itchy today to sp definitely stretching. 
I looked 20 weeks at 13 weeks with DS. 
I remember going for dating scan and that b4 covid so u got to sit next to people and talk to them and they cudnt believe I was only 13 weeks hahaha. 

U look blooming lovely hon. 

I think when I get this scan out the way on Friday i mite dig out my maternity jeggings and wash and iron them and start wearing them. 
I seem to be living in supper stretchy leggings and stretchy tops. 

But I know the maternity jeghings will be so much more comfortable. 

Just want this scan out the way first. 

So freeking nervous


----------



## MadamRose

Hope the booking appointment goes well @Suggerhoney mine was over the phone but then had to have a short one a few days later for urine and bloods. 

I finally have my dating scan tomorrow! It feels like I’ve been waiting forever! Can’t believe I’ll be a day off 13 weeks! Not sure I’m going to be able to cope today got a feeling it’s going to drag!


----------



## Zoboe95

Actually quite jealous of all you ladies who are starting to have a bump! At the moment I'm still wondering around in just my normal jeans, but was the same last time until about 16 weeks! Like @LoneWanderer I have moments where I think I will turn up to the scan and there will just be nothing there!


----------



## LoneWanderer

I mean to be fair I can still fit into my biggest normal jeans too, coz I put on so much weight during and after the boy that I went up like 6 sizes, and then I lost loads with this one at the start because I hated all food for weeks. So it's sort of levelled out haha! 

I think this one is just filling out the empty bump #1 left behind, it's way firmer but otherwise similar. I got diastasis recti (where the abdo muscles get split completely) carrying the mega-baby last time, so I've never not looked preggo since then. Aren't kids fun(!)

:rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

I downloaded the same pregnancy app I had last time, mainly coz I like the 'baby is the size of...' bit. It also shows you blogs about pregnancy every day.

But all it really does is hammer home how different pregnancy is when you've already got a kid or more! Advice like 'go to baby yoga', 'take lots of naps', 'write a pregnancy journal', 'arrange a maternity shoot' - all entirely useless unless you're on your first!

So maybe I'm gonna make an app for second timers with blogs that are like '15 ways to occupy a toddler so you can throw up in peace', 'what actually happens when stretch marks restretch', 'can my bladder really cope with all this again?' 'safe baby activities that let you just lie down and cry nearby' and '10 meal ideas that won't gross you out too much even when they are smushed into a child's face and hair'.

:rofl:


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer sounds like the sort of app I need!! Must download an app actually! 

Had my first actual midwife appt this morning. She took 5 blood samples, and got them all first time, usually takes ages to get blood out of me! Didn't really say much other than that as we did booking in over phone...the whole process seems really weird at the moment because of Covid, less exciting appointments! To be fair I am getting more and more excited, it's just hard to get excited about socially distanced mask wearing type appointments!


----------



## Bittersweet

Mama good luck with your scan tomorrow! I still feel like mine is ages away :(. A week and a half grr! 

I use the Ovia pregnancy app I love it :) baby is a Brussels sprout this week haha


----------



## Neversayno

Great to catch up on all you ladies! 

@LoneWanderer that’s an amazing bump! I’m so bloated and feel like I’m showing already! It could be down to the extra food! 

i’ve kinda lost all my symptoms which is really weird. Still don’t know when my dating scan is with the NHS (I’ve had no post for over a week) I’m 10+2 now so I’ve got a while to wait. 

I’ve ordered a Doppler too. I figured I can’t keep poas so at least I can obsess over that! I’ve hear a few whispers they are ‘unsafe’ does anyone know why?


----------



## atx614

We have had no power, water or internet due to the winter storm here in Texas. So haven’t been able to get on to check in a few days. Our pipes burst so not looking forward to how much all that will cost to fix once everything thaws. We will get more snow and ice tonight and then hopefully Saturday things will start to thaw and then be back to normal early next week. 

@MadamRose cant wait to hear about your scan!

@Neversayno my symptoms have really been lacking lately which I hate! I know it’s normal for them to come and go but makes me so nervous. I would love to get a Doppler too. I have heard people not recommend them too but I think someone said it is because it can cause people to freak out if they can’t find HB. But since doctors use them I can’t imagine they would cause harm.

@LoneWanderer omg I would love that app LOL. I am using baby center just to see the size, but the rest of the info is meh. Your app idea sounds like one I would like lol


----------



## MadamRose

Hope everything is okay @atx614 my friend I’m Texas says it’s been awful. 

Thanks scan it today it’s currently 5.45 here and I’m wide awake after an awful night’s sleep. I think it’s just everything playing on my mind. Thankfully I’ve only got til 11.15 to wait.


----------



## stephx

I managed to find babies heartbeat on a Doppler yesterday. I’m 9+5. 

I’m having exactly the same, symptoms are off more than on now. So it was a huge relief


----------



## Bittersweet

Good luck madam rose! My Doppler should arrive today so excited to try it out :)


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Good luck madam rose! My Doppler should arrive today so excited to try it out :)

Even with my scan today I used my Doppler before I got out of bed.

@stephx yay for finding the baby on the Doppler


----------



## LoneWanderer

Am entirely sick and tired of feeling sick and tired..! :-({|= 

Last time symptoms had definitely vanished by now, and I think I was actually enjoying myself.. can't even imagine it now hahahaha :brat:


----------



## Bittersweet

How was scan?

here is my bunp. Ridiculous at this stage!


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet beautiful bump!!


----------



## Bittersweet

atx614 said:


> @Bittersweet beautiful bump!!

Thanks I feel huge! Really nauseous today Doppler didn’t arrive hopefullly tomorrow as really want to try and get baby’s heartbeat for that reassurance it’s still alive


----------



## Neversayno

atx614 said:


> We have had no power, water or internet due to the winter storm here in Texas. So haven’t been able to get on to check in a few days. Our pipes burst so not looking forward to how much all that will cost to fix once everything thaws. We will get more snow and ice tonight and then hopefully Saturday things will start to thaw and then be back to normal early next week.
> 
> @MadamRose cant wait to hear about your scan!
> 
> @Neversayno my symptoms have really been lacking lately which I hate! I know it’s normal for them to come and go but makes me so nervous. I would love to get a Doppler too. I have heard people not recommend them too but I think someone said it is because it can cause people to freak out if they can’t find HB. But since doctors use them I can’t imagine they would cause harm.
> 
> @LoneWanderer omg I would love that app LOL. I am using baby center just to see the size, but the rest of the info is meh. Your app idea sounds like one I would like lol

I’ve read that about the reassurance thing more than harmful to the baby. 



stephx said:


> I managed to find babies heartbeat on a Doppler yesterday. I’m 9+5.
> 
> I’m having exactly the same, symptoms are off more than on now. So it was a huge relief

amazing well done for finding! I am hoping mine is here tomorrow! The gel arrived today. 



LoneWanderer said:


> Am entirely sick and tired of feeling sick and tired..! :-({|=
> 
> Last time symptoms had definitely vanished by now, and I think I was actually enjoying myself.. can't even imagine it now hahahaha :brat:

ahhh Lone, I hope your symptoms subside soon xx


----------



## LoneWanderer

Thought we'd have seen @MadamRose with an update on scan by now... hoping all is okay <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 

My midwife appointment went well and I told her all about the spotting and she told me it's very very common in pregnancy esp first trimester. 

I have all my maternity folder now which is nice, I have to have some bloods done next week because she cudnt do them today because it was to late in the day. 


I think I may have found babies HB on my doppler. 
I found mine which was 70 to 80BPM but I kept picking something up that was 140 to 150BPM but it wud only come up for a second and then go off. 

I'm also certain I heard very very quietly a galloping horse sound but again only a few seconds and gone. 

Gonna just go for my scan on Friday and will try the Doppler again in a few days. 

I'm still very nervous about the scan, it's horrible how DH can't come in. 

Because of covid the privet scan place are only doing reassurance scans 6 to 11 weeks and not gender scans or any of the others. 

DH does not want to find out gender but what I said is if we are out of lockdown and the privet place starts doing the gender scans again by the time I'm 16 weeks the we will find out gender. 
But if they are not then we won't find out. 


Not sure how much longer we will be in lockdown but I turn 16 weeks on April 15th. 

Definitely still going to book a privet scan for 10+1 unless the hospital offer to do another scan b4 the dating scan. 
I will know by Friday.
So so nervous :sad1:


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Thought we'd have seen @MadamRose with an update on scan by now... hoping all is okay <3


I really hope she is OK.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Thanks I feel huge! Really nauseous today Doppler didn’t arrive hopefullly tomorrow as really want to try and get baby’s heartbeat for that reassurance it’s still alive


U look lovely hon.
I can't wait to have a real bump its all bloat right now.


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry I didn’t update yesterday was enjoying revealing to my girls and doing our reveal photo. Scan went well though naughty baby spent almost all of the scan upside down. A bit gutted I can’t see the nub in the picture as I don’t think there are any gender hints. 

The girls were so so excited. They’ve asked so many questions etc DD1 cried with happiness.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Awww lovely pics, glad all is well! <3


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose what a cute announcement! So happy your scan went well! Beautiful scan pic


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwwww great pics @MadamRose.


----------



## Suggerhoney

My scan is in 17 and a half hours and I'm extremely anxious. 
Don't think I will be getting much sleep tonight. 
Hate the anxiety


----------



## Bittersweet

Good luck suggar!

so my Doppler arrived and I found heartbeat around 99? Seems slow? I tried on my own around 80 odd and was thug thug where as the one I found down by baby was more fair and train track like?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Good luck suggar!
> 
> so my Doppler arrived and I found heartbeat around 99? Seems slow? I tried on my own around 80 odd and was thug thug where as the one I found down by baby was more fair and train track like?

Sounds like the numbers was ures hon but the train tack sound baby. 
My son sounded like a train. 

Thank you I'm so scared


----------



## Bittersweet

How do I locate baby a h it better? It did go to 101 at one point


----------



## Neversayno

@MadamRose Beautiful pictures!! Did they confirm your dates? I’m so looking forward to knowing I was all over my cycle haha 

@Suggerhoney try not to stress about your scan honey...it will be so lovely to see little one again. The private scan place here are still doing the 16 weeks scans etc but they are saying they are for ‘reassurance’ you have to sign a form to say you are seeking reassurance. They then go on to say they will do the checks and the gender scan. It’s Window To The Womb. Have a look at their website! I have one booked. 

@Bittersweet my Doppler arrived too....had to give it a go didn’t I! I’m not flat stomached by any means so was very dubious about it. It kept flicking around my HB then I picked up 175 for a very short time...I know it’s early and I’m not freaking too much about it tbf. It’s tricky to find though, stay low and mine was more on my left side. 

I got my scan date today...March 4 @ 2pm I will be 12+4 I can’t wait! I am hoping I feel much more calm and reassured after then, then it’s just waiting for the test results to come through then we can tell people! Everyone is going to be super shocked! No one will ever guess I can’t wait haha


----------



## Bittersweet

So tried again there had two flickers of 146 and 155? The sound didn’t change though?? It was pretty much at my pelvic bone so I’m just hopefully baby is hiding I. There?


----------



## Neversayno

No my sound didn’t change either just the reading on the screen. It’s really quite early I think to be using a Doppler at home, that’s why I am not too concerned by it xxx


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dating scan is tomoz afternoon and while I am obviously excited to get a look at baby, on the other hand I just cannot be arsed dragging my knackered nauseous self, overstuffed with water, up to the hospital to wait around for an hour or more with toddler and OH in tow(!)

The novelty has definitely worn off the second time around tbh. Excited to have a new bubba but soooooooo done with pregnancy already!!

:rofl:

Hopefully all will be well, I'll drop in with a pic tomoz when all's done.


----------



## Bittersweet

Neversayno said:


> No my sound didn’t change either just the reading on the screen. It’s really quite early I think to be using a Doppler at home, that’s why I am not too concerned by it xxx

Glad not just me. It was extremely low down


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> @MadamRose Beautiful pictures!! Did they confirm your dates? I’m so looking forward to knowing I was all over my cycle haha
> 
> @Suggerhoney try not to stress about your scan honey...it will be so lovely to see little one again. The private scan place here are still doing the 16 weeks scans etc but they are saying they are for ‘reassurance’ you have to sign a form to say you are seeking reassurance. They then go on to say they will do the checks and the gender scan. It’s Window To The Womb. Have a look at their website! I have one booked.
> 
> @Bittersweet my Doppler arrived too....had to give it a go didn’t I! I’m not flat stomached by any means so was very dubious about it. It kept flicking around my HB then I picked up 175 for a very short time...I know it’s early and I’m not freaking too much about it tbf. It’s tricky to find though, stay low and mine was more on my left side.
> 
> I got my scan date today...March 4 @ 2pm I will be 12+4 I can’t wait! I am hoping I feel much more calm and reassured after then, then it’s just waiting for the test results to come through then we can tell people! Everyone is going to be super shocked! No one will ever guess I can’t wait haha


We don't have have one here hon we only have baby bond and there only doing resurance scans 6 to 11 weeks. 
Gender scans are not being done because of covid. 

My scan tomorrow is at the hospital but I want to book a privet scan for 10+1 if the hospital don't arrange another scan b4 the dating scan.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I tried my doppler again but can't find HB. 
Picked up something for a second at 170 BPM but no HB sound. 
:-(


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney excited you
Get to see your little one again at tomorrow’s scan! It is nerve racking for sure but brings peace of mind immediately after you see the screen! Mine is Tuesday and I am so nervous too but can’t wait too.

I really want a Doppler! I think I may order one after my next appt if all is well!

@LoneWanderer excited for your scan too! The early scans are hrs cause you have to have a FULL bladder and then if they make you wait it’s terrible! That is awesome you are able to bring your toddler! We aren’t able to bring anyone, even children! I fee l bad for people who are pregnant and don’t have family or friends close by to help.


----------



## Neversayno

Bittersweet said:


> Glad not just me. It was extremely low down

Yeah I might as well have been fudging around in my pants haha 

Im not going to obsess over it too much


----------



## Neversayno

Suggerhoney said:


> I tried my doppler again but can't find HB.
> Picked up something for a second at 170 BPM but no HB sound.
> :-(

don’t panic hun! Unlikely to get any sounds. I’ve been intrigued by the sound of my placenta haha 

eeek good luck for your scan tomorrow.

@LoneWanderer aww hun you sound proper fed up. Yay for your scan tomorrow though! 

can’t wait for updates xx


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney you are super early to be getting anything yet baby is so small it’s probably hiding somewhere. I’m sure your scan will be perfect!

@LoneWanderer good luck for your scan, the full bladder at mine was torture and I was in the scan room 5 mins after my appointment time. The fact she had to keep juggling around to try and get baby to move made it worse.

@Bittersweet that definitely sounds like it I think sometimes if it’s super faint the numbers don’t pick up quite right. My placenta is anterior and often get it the way and even though I know I can hear baby’s heartbeat it doesn’t always show right on screen 

@Neversayno they messed around with my dates but she said the scan had a margin of error of +/- 5 days so that my dates were probably accurate but that they have to move them based on policy. I was like your dates are impossible I used a donor so I know it’s impossible any earlier I also know exactly when I ovulated due to BBT. She said they even more IVF patients if they measure out ](*,) I’ve basically said if I go overdue and they try and offer induction etc I’ll be going off my own dates not theirs.


----------



## Bittersweet

Good luck for all scans today 

I’m wide awake with indigestion and nausea :(


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Good luck for all scans today
> 
> I’m wide awake with indigestion and nausea :(

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Neversayno said:


> @LoneWanderer aww hun you sound proper fed up. Yay for your scan tomorrow though!

You're right I am just so grumpy this time round haha! So busy with the toddler and just normal life that I'm too tired to be pregnant and deal with all the nonsense it brings!

Done it all before, so second time round is WAY less magical, especially now it comes with a hefty dose of nausea that the first never did, and none of the glow! New baby will be extremely nice but I am so over the being pregnant bit already.

I'm having chocolate donuts - multiple - for breakfast today and I'm not even feeling guilty about it. I DESERVE THEM.

:rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies

Scan went really well and baby has grown so much. 
Measuring 8+3 weeks but no changes to due date yet but it will be brought forward if I'm still measuring ahead at the dating scan. 

Baby looked like a baby but huge head hahaha. 
Body little arms and legs. 
Cant believe how big it was lol. 

No photo unfortunately but I'm going to call the privet scanning place today and book a privet scan for 10 weeks and I will be able to get a photo then. 


Feeling so much better now and happy and blessed :angelnot:


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Scan went really well and baby has grown so much.
> Measuring 8+3 weeks but no changes to due date yet but it will be brought forward if I'm still measuring ahead at the dating scan.
> 
> Baby looked like a baby but huge head hahaha.
> Body little arms and legs.
> Cant believe how big it was lol.
> 
> No photo unfortunately but I'm going to call the privet scanning place today and book a privet scan for 10 weeks and I will be able to get a photo then.
> 
> 
> Feeling so much better now and happy and blessed :angelnot:

Yay so glad all is well, it’s amazing how fast they grow this early isn’t it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Privet scan booked for 5th March, it's a dating scan so will check baby is healthy. 
Was only 45 quid bargain. 
I will be 10+1 weeks so 2 weeks to wait. 
DH can come with me to. 
Hopefully will have a lovely photo to show u all.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Yay so glad all is well, it’s amazing how fast they grow this early isn’t it!


It really is hon. 
I was still expecting a blob hahah it was so much bigger.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> It really is hon.
> I was still expecting a blob hahah it was so much bigger.

Just wait until 10 weeks they look like a proper baby then I measured 9+3 at my last private scan and baby was just like 12 weeks only smaller!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Just wait until 10 weeks they look like a proper baby then I measured 9+3 at my last private scan and baby was just like 12 weeks only smaller!


I was looking at ure scan pic and going by skull theory I think it mite be a boy x


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> I was looking at ure scan pic and going by skull theory I think it mite be a boy x

I’ve had lots of people predict it might be a boy. Ramzi theory (which isn’t totally accurate) also also suggests boy. The girls do sort of want to know (I don’t) so not sure what I will do about that right now!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> I’ve had lots of people predict it might be a boy. Ramzi theory (which isn’t totally accurate) also also suggests boy. The girls do sort of want to know (I don’t) so not sure what I will do about that right now!

I have a dilemma to I want to know but DH wants to wait and let it be a surprise when baby is born. 
Not sure how this is going to work out lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies have any of you heard from @mammag she hasn't been on here for a while and I'm worried about her. 
Hopefully she will be back soon. 
I just really hope she is OK [-o&lt;


----------



## atx614

Congrats @Suggerhoney !! So exciting! Can’t wait to see your 10 week scan pics. Glad you already got it booked.


----------



## Neversayno

LoneWanderer said:


> You're right I am just so grumpy this time round haha! So busy with the toddler and just normal life that I'm too tired to be pregnant and deal with all the nonsense it brings!
> 
> Done it all before, so second time round is WAY less magical, especially now it comes with a hefty dose of nausea that the first never did, and none of the glow! New baby will be extremely nice but I am so over the being pregnant bit already.
> 
> I'm having chocolate donuts - multiple - for breakfast today and I'm not even feeling guilty about it. I DESERVE THEM.
> 
> :rofl:

@Lonestar12 you deffo deserve them honey!!! Second time round for me and I’m just freaking out if I’m honest...I would like to just get the 12 week first tri out of the way! I hope your sickness eases soon hun. Will be interesting to see what your having, so many divided opinions on girl/boy pregnancies being completely different or identical! 



Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Scan went really well and baby has grown so much.
> Measuring 8+3 weeks but no changes to due date yet but it will be brought forward if I'm still measuring ahead at the dating scan.
> 
> Baby looked like a baby but huge head hahaha.
> Body little arms and legs.
> Cant believe how big it was lol.
> 
> No photo unfortunately but I'm going to call the privet scanning place today and book a privet scan for 10 weeks and I will be able to get a photo then.
> 
> 
> Feeling so much better now and happy and blessed :angelnot:

@Suggerhoney Yay amazing!!! I can’t believe they haven’t given you any pics though! 2 weeks is just around the corner! Did you see my tag about the private scan places here still offering the gender scan but as a ‘reassurance’ scan? We have Window to the Womb here. I didn’t want to find out and now I do!! 



Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies have any of you heard from @mammag she hasn't been on here for a while and I'm worried about her.
> Hopefully she will be back soon.
> I just really hope she is OK [-o&lt;

@Suggerhoney i think she updated yesterday with her dating scan going very well and included some pics. Hopefully all is ok xx


----------



## Neversayno

@LoneWanderer what time is your scan?? Xx


----------



## mammag

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies have any of you heard from @mammag she hasn't been on here for a while and I'm worried about her.
> Hopefully she will be back soon.
> I just really hope she is OK [-o&lt;

I’m ok!! You’re very sweet. I have been kind of avoiding the birth boards. It’s like every time I open one I see someone miscarrying at 9 or 10 weeks and it scares the life out of me. I did however get my Doppler in the mail yesterday and after a very long time of searching found a perfect heart beat. So that was nice. 8 wks and 6 days today!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Well it's definitely a baby, and not just something weird I ate.

:rofl:

All fine and normal, measuring a day ahead. Active as hell, and definitely another decent sized one. I'm about 85% certain it's a girl at this point.


----------



## mammag

LoneWanderer said:


> Well it's definitely a baby, and not just something weird I ate.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> All fine and normal, measuring a day ahead. Active as hell, and definitely another decent sized one. I'm about 85% certain it's a girl at this point.
> 
> View attachment 1094870

Oh she’s perfect!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> Well it's definitely a baby, and not just something weird I ate.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> All fine and normal, measuring a day ahead. Active as hell, and definitely another decent sized one. I'm about 85% certain it's a girl at this point.
> 
> View attachment 1094870

Glad all went well :)


----------



## Bittersweet

Lovely pic hun


----------



## Zoboe95

Glad all went well at the scans today I'm so very very tired!! And I feel like I might just have the start of the teeny tinyest bump coming!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> Congrats @Suggerhoney !! So exciting! Can’t wait to see your 10 week scan pics. Glad you already got it booked.


Thank you hon, sickness has really kicked in now, i didn't have it yesterday but been bad today heaving Gross.
Me to hon I thought I wud get it booked in just incase they get busy.
Can't wait for 2 weeks time now.
It's another morning appointment at 10:40.
Hope ure doing OK?





Neversayno said:


> @Lonestar12 you deffo deserve them honey!!! Second time round for me and I’m just freaking out if I’m honest...I would like to just get the 12 week first tri out of the way! I hope your sickness eases soon hun. Will be interesting to see what your having, so many divided opinions on girl/boy pregnancies being completely different or identical!
> 
> 
> 
> @Suggerhoney Yay amazing!!! I can’t believe they haven’t given you any pics though! 2 weeks is just around the corner! Did you see my tag about the private scan places here still offering the gender scan but as a ‘reassurance’ scan? We have Window to the Womb here. I didn’t want to find out and now I do!!
> 
> 
> 
> @Suggerhoney i think she updated yesterday with her dating scan going very well and included some pics. Hopefully all is ok xx

I did hon thank you very much. Unfortunately we don't have Window to the womb here, we only have Baby Bond but when I go for my 10+1 weeks scan I will ask them about it.


Oh thank God I've been worrying about her.
As long as she's OK that's all that matters.

Yeah sucks about the photos but I will get one at my next scan and also at my hospital dating scan I will get one.
Providing everything is all good. 


mammag said:


> I’m ok!! You’re very sweet. I have been kind of avoiding the birth boards. It’s like every time I open one I see someone miscarrying at 9 or 10 weeks and it scares the life out of me. I did however get my Doppler in the mail yesterday and after a very long time of searching found a perfect heart beat. So that was nice. 8 wks and 6 days today!!

Oh hon bless you I was getting really worried about you.

Oh I know what u mean hon I keep seeing stuff like that to and somebody posted a video about a mmc at 16 weeks and it really does freek you out.
I remember it was the same when I was pregnant with my DS I wud keep seeing stuff about mmc and mc then when i got to 24 weeks I kept seeing stuff about stillbirth it freeked me out so much.

I had a MC at 10+4 but I only had the one scan at 6 weeks because I had a heavy bleed was told there and then it was a threatening MC, the bleeding stopped but then started bleeding again extremely heavy at 10+4 was horrible.

I have put my doppler away for now but will try it again next week I think.
She said today that I'm measuring 8+3 and baby is the size of a kidney bean which is actually bigger than i thought.
LoL.

I'm really looking forward to my privet scan in 2 weeks it's a dating scan but won't get my official date until the hospital dating one.
No dought I will be nervous b4 it tho.

So happy ure OK hon<3




LoneWanderer said:


> Well it's definitely a baby, and not just something weird I ate.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> All fine and normal, measuring a day ahead. Active as hell, and definitely another decent sized one. I'm about 85% certain it's a girl at this point.
> 
> View attachment 1094870


Awwww hon that is a beautiful scan pic. Absolutely perfect.

I'm also thinking girl hon looking at the skull theory.
Love all the gender guesses early on with the dating scan it's so fun.

:yipee:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> Glad all went well at the scans today I'm so very very tired!! And I feel like I might just have the start of the teeny tinyest bump coming!!


Hope u get a good sleep and rest tonight hon. 
I'm so so tired tonight hardly slept last night because of nerves, then had to be up early so hoping I get a good sleep tonight.


----------



## Bittersweet

I am cheesing this morning! Found baby clear as day 155-157bpm!!!! If you go by gender heartbeat that suggests girl for those who follow fun gender guesses haha!
Feel so much better that baby’s heart still beating just with the scan being so much later! My LO heard it too and I have videod it as well so it’s a lovely keep sake


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet yay for finding the heartbeat mine is usually between 140 and 155 (higher when I can also hear baby moving around)


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks so chuffed! Baby was a good few cans higher this am not right on my pelvic bone so that was probably it why I caught it easier


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Thanks so chuffed! Baby was a good few cans higher this am not right on my pelvic bone so that was probably it why I caught it easier

Having a full bladder can help when they are still a little lower :) I find Thumper hides less now


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer that is a beautiful scan pic! So happy baby is perfect!!

I am still thinking about ordering a Doppler but since I am only 8 weeks I think I will freak out if I can’t find HB so will wait a bit. I am feeling pretty good, most symptoms are gone which worries the hell out of me because I think most people have them full force now before the placenta takes over. Just 3 more days until my scan though and then hopefully can have some reassurance!


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @LoneWanderer that is a beautiful scan pic! So happy baby is perfect!!
> 
> I am still thinking about ordering a Doppler but since I am only 8 weeks I think I will freak out if I can’t find HB so will wait a bit. I am feeling pretty good, most symptoms are gone which worries the hell out of me because I think most people have them full force now before the placenta takes over. Just 3 more days until my scan though and then hopefully can have some reassurance!


I cudnt find babies HB on mine on Thursday and it did freek me out but had the scan yesterday and heart beating away. 
I did notice she put the scan thing higher than where I was looking so I was probably in the wrong place lol.


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> @LoneWanderer that is a beautiful scan pic! So happy baby is perfect!!
> 
> I am still thinking about ordering a Doppler but since I am only 8 weeks I think I will freak out if I can’t find HB so will wait a bit. I am feeling pretty good, most symptoms are gone which worries the hell out of me because I think most people have them full force now before the placenta takes over. Just 3 more days until my scan though and then hopefully can have some reassurance!


My symptoms went completely by 8 weeks with #1. And except for getting increasingly bigger, they never came back either. All was perfectly fine though. 

Try to enjoy it, hard though it is! I seriously wouldn't wish how terrible I am feeling this time on anyone, 12 weeks now and it just keeps getting worse with no end in sight!! 

Excited to see your scan!


----------



## Zoboe95

Had a great night's sleep last night, changed up my diet a bit today. Still no dairy, but less bread, and tried oat milk with cereal at breakfast and it wasn't too bad!! I have a mouth full of ulcers, but my throat has been good all day and not had that blocked feeling, so fingers crossed, I've found the balance!!


----------



## Bittersweet

I had zero symptoms post 10 weeks with my son except sickness when I ate something he didn’t like haha steak mostly!

this time round I’m still so so nauseous and tierd!


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> I had zero symptoms post 10 weeks with my son except sickness when I ate something he didn’t like haha steak mostly!
> 
> this time round I’m still so so nauseous and tierd!

Maybe you are having a girl this time round :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

My symptoms seem to be bad one day and then not so bad the next. 
Boobs are sore all the time but somedays there just slightly sore and others very sore. 

I get neasaus most days but again some days are worse then others. 
It's mainly if I'm hungry which is never because still no appetite so I have to force stuff down to ease the sickness. 

Been feeling tired to but not sleeping the greatest. 

I felt sick with my son but it really really ramped up at 11 weeks then at 16 weeks it eased off. 

I do find certain smells can set me off with this pregnancy and the looks of things which I know is weird.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Forget to mention my midwife told me I'm very high risk so I have to be consultant lead as well and midwife lead but mainly consultant. 
She made a joke out of it and said may as well have us both lol. 


I will definitely be induced around 37 38 weeks so will be having baby around the 11th ish.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay @atx614 when is ure scan hon? 

I find symptoms come and go and come and go it did the same with my son. 
I have days when I feel really sick and My boobs are killing and other days where they hardly hurt at all and I don't feel sick. 
The day b4 Mt scan was one of them days. 
I didn't feel sick and boobs were not sore and I was worried. 
As soon as I had the scan within about 2 hours I felt sick and boobs were sore. 
Didnt feel to sick yesterday and boobs again wasn't sore yesterday but then today they are hurting again. 
Not feeling sick at the moment tho. 
Did feel a little sick last night but it was because I was hungry. 

I literally have lost my appetite it was one of my very first symptoms just b4 my BFP and its still the same so eating is just not enjoyable. I really do it to stop the sick feeling and for baby but not for me. 
I sometimes get pekish late at night but then I end up not sleeping. 
I've not slept all night again so just gonna chill out today. 

Are u having a privet scan? Can't wait to see a photo hon.


Some womon just lose there symptoms around 8 weeks. The placenta starts to take over at 10 weeks so maybe it has something to do with that. 

Like @LoneWanderer I think it was u Lone sorry if I'm wrong. She said she lost symptoms at 8 weeks with a previous pregnancy and all was fine. 
With my first DD I only had one week of feeling sick that was from qeeo 7 to 8 then it was gone and didn't come back. 
I had no symptoms with her at all apart from tiredness around 6 weeks 2 days b4 I found out I was pregnant with her.

So it does happen sweety. 

Praying ure scan goes really well and u really enjoy it hon. 
I was nervous as hell the day b4 but on the day I wasn't as bad. 
I think it was more the run up to it. 

I'm really excited for my next scan but I can bet my bottom dollar i will be very nervous again. 

I don't think we ever stop worrying. 
I worried with my DS right up until 24 weeks and then I relaxed alot but i still worried incase he came to early. 
I don't think I fully relaxed until 32 weeks.
Then the pregnancy was over and I was missing my bump and being pregnant. 

So I wanna really make the most out of this pregnancy. But it's so hard not to worry and tbh it never stops. My eldest is 17 nearly 18 and I worry about her still now and always will. 
I guess it's all part of being a mum. 

I hope ure scan comes around quickly for u hon. 

Can't wait to see pics. 
I have to live on u ladies baby scan pics at the moment because I don't have one of my own yet. 
But in just under 2 weeks providing all is perfect I will have photos to share with u all.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies dilemma

What wud u do if u wanted to find out gender but ure DH wants to wait until birth for a surprise?

My hubby has agreed we can find out if the privet place is doing gender scans when I'm 16 weeks. But if it's not I agreed we wud remain team yellow.

But I'm itching to know

I've done some of the gender quizes and Chinese thing on line and I'm getting boy and girl hahaha.

I'm going to do the baking soda test again because that worked with my son.
I've already done it twice at 6 weeks and just b4 and got a girl result but now I'm further along I want to try it again.
Mind u I got a boy result with my son at 6 weeks and again around 13ish weeks and he was a boy.

My hair is very shiny but gets greasy very quickly.
My skin is clear but get very dried lips.

They say girls steal the women's beauty and u get dry skin and breakouts and hair is not shiny but I don't know how true that is and I can't remember with DD she's 8 now and my eldest is 18 nearly so I really can't remember now.

The main thing is a healthy baby and I'm not bothered if I have a boy or a girl but It wud be nice to know because like I've said b4 if it is a girl we will need to start from scratch.

There's a chance my 20 week scan maybe on my own so I cud find out and not tell him but I wud feel bad.

What to do lol?

What wud u ladies do?


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies dilemma
> 
> What wud u do if u wanted to find out gender but ure DH wants to wait until birth for a surprise?
> 
> My hubby has agreed we can find out if the privet place is doing gender scans when I'm 16 weeks. But if it's not I agreed we wud remain team yellow.
> 
> But I'm itching to know
> 
> I've done some of the gender quizes and Chinese thing on line and I'm getting boy and girl hahaha.
> 
> I'm going to do the baking soda test again because that worked with my son.
> I've already done it twice at 6 weeks and just b4 and got a girl result but now I'm further along I want to try it again.
> Mind u I got a boy result with my son at 6 weeks and again around 13ish weeks and he was a boy.
> 
> My hair is very shiny but gets greasy very quickly.
> My skin is clear but get very dried lips.
> 
> They say girls steal the women's beauty and u get dry skin and breakouts and hair is not shiny but I don't know how true that is and I can't remember with DD she's 8 now and my eldest is 18 nearly so I really can't remember now.
> 
> The main thing is a healthy baby and I'm not bothered if I have a boy or a girl but It wud be nice to know because like I've said b4 if it is a girl we will need to start from scratch.
> 
> There's a chance my 20 week scan maybe on my own so I cud find out and not tell him but I wud feel bad.
> 
> What to do lol?
> 
> What wud u ladies do?

I’m probably biased as I loved staying team yellow. When I had DD1 I found out because My ex wanted to know and I wanted him feel involved. When we had DD2 we stayed team yellow as I said it was my turn to choose. This time I want to stay team yellow again. With DD2 I was the first to know what she was which was amazing.


----------



## MadamRose

My bump feels huge! I’ve had to move into maternity clothes ](*,)

Anyone previously had big babies? Both mine have been big (especially my last who was 9lb 13oz but also 10 days early) would this something to be mentioning to the midwife and potentially asking for a growth scan later on? Especially as I’m measuring (impossibly ahead at my dating scan)


----------



## LoneWanderer

If my other half didn't want to know I absolutely wouldn't find out. He didn't with #1 so we kept it a surprise; he wants to know with this one so we will find out at 20 weeks. I absolutely loved having him peek over the curtain and see what we had, and being the one to tell me. We are only finding out this time to help with name picking and to work out if we need any new clothes. Bit sad as team yellow was just the best, but it's more practical for us this time.

The fathers get so little involvement as it is, and this pandemic makes it worse, so anything I can do to help his excitement and aid him bonding with bump, I will always do that.

But then, we aren't the secret-keeping types at all anyway, he's my best friend: I could never even consider pretending I didn't know about something so big, it would just break his heart if he found out. But that's just us, every couple is different. *shrug*


----------



## LoneWanderer

MadamRose said:


> My bump feels huge! I’ve had to move into maternity clothes ](*,)
> 
> Anyone previously had big babies? Both mine have been big (especially my last who was 9lb 13oz but also 10 days early) would this something to be mentioning to the midwife and potentially asking for a growth scan later on? Especially as I’m measuring (impossibly ahead at my dating scan)
> 
> View attachment 1094949
> View attachment 1094950

My lad was only 8lb 8oz BUT he was very long, and is really tall now. My bump was immense. Honestly, I know people say they felt big, but I looked ready to drop at 5 months, strangers commenting in the street, people telling me they were glad they weren't me, constant 'is it twins' questions. Pic attached is me at just 32 weeks last time. He was 10 days late in the end.

Unbelievably, I had a 37 week growth scan because they thought growth had slowed down too much!!! I also had to see the consultant who was convinced baby would be 10lb+. Was nice to get that extra scan BUT a bit pointless on my part as he was so big and squashed up I could barely make anything out by then. I think they do hand the growth scans out quite freely for most folk who are a bit above or below the average, nowt to worry about if they do, just a bonus peek at bub.

I'm in maternity clothes already at 12 weeks and have been since week 7. I'm actually in maternity clothes one size about my non preggo size too, even though I've lost weight from the nausea, because I have so much bump already. Its bloody ridiculous tbh mate!! :oops:


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> My lad was only 8lb 8oz BUT he was very long, and is really tall now. My bump was immense. Honestly, I know people say they felt big, but I looked ready to drop at 5 months, strangers commenting in the street, people telling me they were glad they weren't me, constant 'is it twins' questions. Pic attached is me at just 32 weeks last time. He was 10 days late in the end.
> 
> Unbelievably, I had a 37 week growth scan because they thought growth had slowed down too much!!! I also had to see the consultant who was convinced baby would be 10lb+. Was nice to get that extra scan BUT a bit pointless on my part as he was so big and squashed up I could barely make anything out by then. I think they do hand the growth scans out quite freely for most folk who are a bit above or below the average, nowt to worry about if they do, just a bonus peek at bub.
> 
> I'm in maternity clothes already at 12 weeks and have been since week 7. I'm actually in maternity clothes one size about my non preggo size too, even though I've lost weight from the nausea, because I have so much bump already. Its bloody ridiculous tbh mate!! :oops:
> 
> View attachment 1094951

Yes the crazy thing is my fundal height always measures perfect. Which for such big babies seems strange. I may mention to her that I’m a bit worried more about DD2 being 10 days early and yet still so big, and see what she says.


----------



## Bittersweet

I am also in maternity clothes now but just the ones from my son. 
Although I am nosy deep down I love the idea of a surprise so I dont want to know. OH has swayed and is considering it so if he really really does then we will be


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just found babies heartbeat on my doppler it was 170 to 175 BPM sounded like a steam train music to My ears :cloud9:


----------



## Zoboe95

I always have a crazy fast heartbeat myself, add in pregnancy and it's mad! My natural resting pulse is about 82. Add about 25% when your pregnant and there's no wonder I've been getting a bit dizzy at times! ...was doing some light gardening today, looked at my pulse and it had reached 136bpm!! Don't have a Doppler, so couldn't comment on babies pulse, so thought I would talk about my own instead


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer thank u so much hon reading ure reply really made me stop and think and I think ure absolutely right. 
I think we will only find out if the privet place is doing gender scans and if not we will stay team yellow. 

Ure bump is freeking lush. 
I'm living in leggings still and stretchy tops. 

I have maternity jeggings which are so comfy so I'm gonna start wearing them soon. 


@MadamRose my biggest was 8lb 15 and smallest 5lb 7oz. 
My biggest was 2 weeks Over due and I'm very pattie and he got very stuck and was a forceps delivery. He was born not breathing it was so scary. 

Thank fully I'm only aloud to go to 37 to 38 weeks now so expecting this baby to be around 7 and half lbs when born. 

I will be having growth scans I really like them but at 34 weeks they said DS3 was already 6lb 13oz and that worried me alot. 
I kept getting asked if I had gestational diabetes which I didn't and was told to expect a 10lb baby I was so scared. 
I was induced at 37+3 days and he was only 7lb 6oz. 


They also told me DD was 7lbs at 35 weeks but I was induced 4 days later due to ICP and pre eclampsia and she was a tiny 5lbs 7oz. 

So I'm not going to freek out this time if I get told at growth scans baby is big. 
I know now they are really inaccurate. 


Can't believe I'm almost 9 weeks. 
My ticker is 8+3 but going by Fridays scan I'm 8+5.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> I always have a crazy fast heartbeat myself, add in pregnancy and it's mad! My natural resting pulse is about 82. Add about 25% when your pregnant and there's no wonder I've been getting a bit dizzy at times! ...was doing some light gardening today, looked at my pulse and it had reached 136bpm!! Don't have a Doppler, so couldn't comment on babies pulse, so thought I would talk about my own instead


Oh wow hon. My HR is 80bpm and babies is 170 to 175bpm.

It was definitely baby I found. I did find my HB to but was only 80bpm babies was loads faster.


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney my scan is Tuesday morning! So just a little longer to wait. I am so anxious already. This is not a private scan but my first appointment with my doctor. I will probably book another private scan for around 10 weeks if all goes well Tuesday. 

I think if my husband didn’t want to know I would be able to stay team yellow. It would kill me not to shop LOL but I think I could do it. 

I am in leggings alllll the time. I will probably have to move to maternity clothes in a few weeks. My jeans were tight already cause I gained some during quarantine so when I got pregnant they were already uncomfortable. I would bet by 10-11 weeks I’ll be in maternity.


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney my scan is Tuesday morning! So just a little longer to wait. I am so anxious already. This is not a private scan but my first appointment with my doctor. I will probably book another private scan for around 10 weeks if all goes well Tuesday.
> 
> I think if my husband didn’t want to know I would be able to stay team yellow. It would kill me not to shop LOL but I think I could do it.
> 
> I am in leggings alllll the time. I will probably have to move to maternity clothes in a few weeks. My jeans were tight already cause I gained some during quarantine so when I got pregnant they were already uncomfortable. I would bet by 10-11 weeks I’ll be in maternity.


It's normally from 8 weeks onwards that I start showing so I know my belly will get bigger from now on. 
I will definitely be in maternity by 10 weeks. 
My maternity jeggings fit me a treat now so I cud start wearing now they are so comfy. 
I definitely have a little bump going on. 
I think my bump this time is going to be high. 
U can kind of tell by the shape of it now. 
I carried DS very low so I feel my bump is a different shape this time. 

Good luck hon. 
I'm sure it will go amazingly well and I can not wait to see pics.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Might possibly be coming through the worst now, I actually enjoyed my tea tonight and have had at least an hour straight today where I didnt feel sick at all! I mean, it's back with a vengeance now but even that short break was a welcome relief!!

See what tomorrow brings, probably be back to constant deathliness again knowing my luck...

:rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Might possibly be coming through the worst now, I actually enjoyed my tea tonight and have had at least an hour straight today where I didnt feel sick at all! I mean, it's back with a vengeance now but even that short break was a welcome relief!!
> 
> See what tomorrow brings, probably be back to constant deathliness again knowing my luck...
> 
> :rofl:

Oh gosh hon. Sounds awful but so glad u had some relief today even if it was just for the hour. 
I really hope u start feeling better soon hon. 

I just feel sick but some days are not bad. 
Trouble is with DS it hit me real bad at 11 weeks and I felt sick as a dog then untill 16 weeks and then i felt alot better. 
I was sick once with him at 11 weeks but the rest of the time I just felt green all day and night. 
With DD I only started feeling sick at 13 weeks and the smell of fried food was what set me off I cudnt stand it. 
I remember we went to the sea side for the day I was just over 13 weeks and we walked past a cafe and the smell oh my goodness, I cudnt stop heaving. 

I've heaved a few times with this pregnancy and was very nearly sick a few days ago but wasn't. 

Not felt to sick today but been eating so that's prob what's kept it at bay. 
It's normoly when my tummy is empty that's when I feel at my worst. 

It's so hard to eat tho when I don't have a appetite. 
I need to weigh myself again.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Feeling really sick today and have to go to Aldi to do a food shop urghhhhh:help:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Food shopping done feeling as sick as a dog :sick:


----------



## atx614

Suggerhoney said:


> Food shopping done feeling as sick as a dog :sick:

I’m so sorry! I can’t handle a lot of smells right now and food shopping sounds awful. I also hate when I buy something cause it sounds so good and then when I get home I can’t stomach it lol. Hope you feel better soon!

24 hours until my scan. Feeling so nervous and excited. We are still without water from the big winter storm. So I am going to have to shave and take a bucket shower for my appointment lol. Not looking forward to that but don’t want to go to my appointment gross. They usually do a pap the first appointment here. But since I just had my annual at the end of December maybe I won’t need one. But want to be clean either way! Hoping we get water back this week. We haven’t had any since Monday when the freeze hit.


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer fingers crossed this is the beginning of feeling better for you! 

I've felt rubbish today, and I feel like a total idiot. I started taking an aspirin a day when my throat got really bad. Throat got a bit better then suddenly got a mouth full of ulcers and a swollen tongue! Discovered yesterday the aspirin I've been taking have dairy in them ](*,) had to take today off work sick as I woke feeling awful and had near enough no voice. My whole mouth is so sore! I slept all morning, and have hardly moved all day! Let's hope it all looks up from here!


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> I’m so sorry! I can’t handle a lot of smells right now and food shopping sounds awful. I also hate when I buy something cause it sounds so good and then when I get home I can’t stomach it lol. Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 24 hours until my scan. Feeling so nervous and excited. We are still without water from the big winter storm. So I am going to have to shave and take a bucket shower for my appointment lol. Not looking forward to that but don’t want to go to my appointment gross. They usually do a pap the first appointment here. But since I just had my annual at the end of December maybe I won’t need one. But want to be clean either way! Hoping we get water back this week. We haven’t had any since Monday when the freeze hit.


Not long now hon ure be so amazed at the difference. Baby will look like a baby just large head haha. 
Glad we got the shopping done now we did Aldi then Iceland but all done now. 
Grabbed loads of stuff but probably won't eat any of it haha. 



Zoboe95 said:


> @LoneWanderer fingers crossed this is the beginning of feeling better for you!
> 
> I've felt rubbish today, and I feel like a total idiot. I started taking an aspirin a day when my throat got really bad. Throat got a bit better then suddenly got a mouth full of ulcers and a swollen tongue! Discovered yesterday the aspirin I've been taking have dairy in them ](*,) had to take today off work sick as I woke feeling awful and had near enough no voice. My whole mouth is so sore! I slept all morning, and have hardly moved all day! Let's hope it all looks up from here!


Outch outch outch hon u poor thing. 
I'm daily baby aspirin 75mg, didn't know they contained dairy. 
I have IBS but I'm OK with Dairy. 
Hope they go soon hon. 


So I found Babies HB again and I'm starting to think we're having another boy. Definitely sounds like a train where as Girls sound like a galloping horse. 
170 175bpm did jump up to 180bpm at one point.

DS3 was 172 bpm at 7+1 weeks when I had my first private scan with him. 
I know they slow down a bit later on. 
Manage to find it easier. 

Can't wait for my next scan on the 5th March. A week Friday :p

Gonna be nervous tho because it's a privet dating scan and they will be measuring neutral fold and checking baby over. 

Praying baby will be completely healthy [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Also not wanting sweet stuff. 
Only salty and savory.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aww no Zo that proper sucks! At least now you know and can avoid. Mad the stuff dairy gets in though ain't it? Feel better soon!

Toddler seems to have worked out something's going on with Mum's belly, he won't leave it alone bless him.

Walking dog today and a funeral procession with horses went past, he lost his shit, barking and leaping about. Very embarrassing, sometimes I really hate that dog! Worse, he's pulled all my shoulder and neck, now I can't turn round or lift the baby.

On the plus side though, it's so painful that it's taken my mind right off the sickness. So I am taking advantage and eating everything in the house. Every cloud...

:rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney hope you are feeling better this evening. Food shopping even now is still one of the things that makes me :sick:

@Zoboe95 hope you feel better soon.

First day back at work for me after the week half term. Everyone asked how my pregnancy reveal went, people at school knew early as with covid etc my restrictions have been tighter and my bump was getting hard to hide at work. It's only the first day back and already I'm knackered.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I managed a baked potato with cheese and onion and sickness has eased for now. 

Having major round ligament pain tho. 
Really stitch like and keeps coming and going. 
I know its all good and means everything is stretching but gosh it can take ure breath away. 

Wore my maternity jeggings and maternity top today felt so comfy. 
Bump has grown and with these round ligament pains looks like it's gonna be growing some more. 

@LoneWanderer u crack me up hahaha. I hate that dog sometimes:rofl:

Outch about ure shoulder but glad it's taking ure mind of the sickness.


----------



## Zoboe95

All these people in pain made me remember what I was going to post earlier you'll get used to me...brain like a sieve! :hi: 

Anyone else whacked out the maternity pillow yet?? I woke up with a sore back the other day, and just thought this is a great excuse, I need the cosiest pillow ever back in my life! Don't know how I manage it, it's not one of those huge ones, but I kinda have it go through my legs then under my back :-k and it's so so so comfy! So unromantic, but so comfy!! Also so snuggly to just lean back on when reading!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> All these people in pain made me remember what I was going to post earlier you'll get used to me...brain like a sieve! :hi:
> 
> Anyone else whacked out the maternity pillow yet?? I woke up with a sore back the other day, and just thought this is a great excuse, I need the cosiest pillow ever back in my life! Don't know how I manage it, it's not one of those huge ones, but I kinda have it go through my legs then under my back :-k and it's so so so comfy! So unromantic, but so comfy!! Also so snuggly to just lean back on when reading!

Haha cant beat a good preggo pillow!! Mine never went away tbh. I have it in with me most nights, baby naps on it during the day, I've even caught the bloody dog curling up in it now and again. Definitely got some value out of that bad boy!


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> I managed a baked potato with cheese and onion and sickness has eased for now.
> 
> Having major round ligament pain tho.
> Really stitch like and keeps coming and going.
> I know its all good and means everything is stretching but gosh it can take ure breath away.
> 
> Wore my maternity jeggings and maternity top today felt so comfy.
> Bump has grown and with these round ligament pains looks like it's gonna be growing some more.
> 
> @LoneWanderer u crack me up hahaha. I hate that dog sometimes:rofl:
> 
> Outch about ure shoulder but glad it's taking ure mind of the sickness.

Mine can be so bad sometimes. Often it’s the worst when I turn over in bed in the night!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh yeah and I can 100% feel baby moving now. I wasn't sure at first but it's pretty unmistakable this week. Is right behind my section scar so very uncomfortable indeed, but still a lot of fun!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Zoboe95 between u talking about brain being like a sieve and @LoneWanderer at her dog again for sleeping on her pregnancy pillow I'm over here howling. Love it love it love it hehehe :rofl:


I had a pregnancy pillow with my son but it was second hand and wasn't that great so I got shot of it after I gave birth.

I really will need to get another one tho so can anyone recommend some good ones from Amazon. I've seen a giant ones on there that looks amazing but it's huge lol wud take up most the bed.

But I definitely need one that's extra comfy because I suffer with pelvic girdle pain and SPD and also sciatica.
It's not started yet but normoly does in 2nd trimester.

Can't sleep tonight feel sick.
Anyone else suffering from insomnia??


@MadamRose I've not had it happen in bed yet but I remember it with my son when turning over started in 2nd tri but it's just when I'm sat watching TV and either side of my lower belly is like pulling and feel like a sharp stitch. Outchy


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney i had really bad insomnia in the 1st tri - seems to getting a little better now I’m in the 2nd tri


----------



## Zoboe95

Mine was a cheapy from Aldi baby event years ago, but I love it!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Attached: dog.


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> Attached: dog.
> 
> View attachment 1095072

He’s like but you have to love me!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Sometimes he makes it very hard indeed, but I'm a sucker for that smile.

Honestly he's way harder work than the baby ever has been: having him first prepared me for pretty much anything.

:rofl:


----------



## atx614

Yes I caved and got a pillow last week! It is a basic u shape but helps some! I am having a lot of pain on my left hip so sometimes I sleep propped up which the pillow really helps with. I fold the ends up so it is like a sit up pillow. 

my scan is in 1 hour and I am having some bad anxiety. Hate that I have to go alone. Breathing deep now and praying all is well.


----------



## atx614

All is well! HB 171 which is the highest of any of my kids! My fibroid has grown but they didn’t seem concerned. Here is little bean!


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer we have a beagle and a Labrador. The Labrador is perfectly behaved and pretty much never does a thing wrong (even when he was a puppy) ...the beagle on the other hand...well he's a beagle! He's much harder work than our toddler! He never comes off the lead because he would never come back, and if he sees a fluffy dog, he goes into attack mode! He is a rescue from a puppy farm who was on the streets for a while, so he's had to protect himself! Wouldn't change him though ❤️

And to go with that he is so so good with children! 

I work in a nursery on an old estate, where the original family still live, and work, and we have recently bought a black Labrador as our nursery pet!


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer I have a border Collie and most of the time he is fab but sometimes he is a little s***


----------



## MadamRose

Feeling so so so poorly today! I feel the worst I have in a couple of weeks. For some reason I’m really tired, I have a really bad headache and feel super sick :sick: I honestly just want to go to bed!


----------



## stephx

atx614 said:


> All is well! HB 171 which is the highest of any of my kids! My fibroid has grown but they didn’t seem concerned. Here is little bean!
> 
> View attachment 1095086

Great pic!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
Awwwwww he is cute hon thank u for sharing him. 
U make me laugh hon hehehe :rofl:

@Zoboe95 
Got to love Aldi hehe I will keep a look out to see if they do a baby event if not I will prob get one of amazon I love me a bit of Amazon hehe. 


@atx614 
Yay so glad scan went well hon lush photo. 


I found babies hb again was beating at 175bpm but the bugger has moved so it took a while to find it and I had a little freek out but all good now. 

I had my dating scan at the hospital come through today and it's on Friday 19th March so 2 weeks after my privet dating scan which is cool. 
Will be having a blood test done to to check for Downs, Edwards and something else. I got a low risk result with ds3 so praying I get low risk again. 
I do worry about My age and I know my chances are higher because of it but praying so hard that baby is and will be completely healthy [-o&lt;


----------



## LoneWanderer

That's an awesome scan pic! The boy at eight weeks looked like a tiny rabbit and this one was a completely unidentifiable blob :/ Yours is most definitely baby-shaped and looking brilliant! Isn't it so lovely to see them, you can relax a bit then and just enjoy the ride <3 

Yeah Zoe this is a rescue dog too and he has similar issues, so lovely with people and at home but then terrible with other dogs, especially small ones. We did make some progress training him but then he got really protective about the baby and everything went backwards. And he's getting on now so I reckon we're just stuck with him being a mega twat. Hopefully buying a house soon with a garden so I don't have to walk him so many times a day, and can avoid the thrice daily meltdowns 

:rofl:

I LIKE FOOD AGAIN!!!!!!!!

Still feel sick like 85% of the time BUT it's more like it was with my boy now, where I can just eat my way through it, instead of being off food at all times. So, I'm demolishing everything in sight, I've put on half a stone in like a week, and I'm just trying not to think about my upcoming glucose test hahaha!

It's a welcome relief after feeling awful for the past like, seven weeks constantly. But I'm well aware it might come back with a vengeance so I'm cramming in all the food I can get my hands on now. 13 weeks tomorrow, it's going quite fast now tbh.

Got to see the damn midwife at the hospital on Thursday though, they lost my bloods apparently so I'm in for a re-do. I HATE HATE HATE needles so I am very unimpressed indeed. And I have to drag the toddler up there with me, even more annoying. :/ Honestly I cannot be arsed with any of the appointments this time round, and I'm a bit jealous of people saying they've had phone booking in etc.

:rofl:


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer thank you! I now see why people say they have a little peanut in them when they are pregnant. Definitely looks like a peanut!! 

so glad you are liking food again!! And so sorry about your bloods. That’s terrible. They took 6 vials from me today! Not sure what all they test for I think like anemia and thyroid stuff this early. Next appt at 12 weeks they do genetic testing so will need to give blood again.


----------



## Neversayno

@atx614 awww amazing honey breath a sigh of relief! Beautiful pic! Hello bean! 

@LoneWanderer i hope your ickiness has continued to ease! 

@MadamRose i feel you! Second day in school for me today and I am shattered! No energy! Headache and feel awful! How long is Easter?! Haha


----------



## atx614

This is what I am talking about with my pregnancy pillow it’s awesome. I fold up the legs of the pillow the top and then put my pillow on it and it is a nice sit up pillow. Relieves my hip pain! Then if I want to turn on my side in the night I just move the normal pillow and fold the side down.


----------



## LoneWanderer

13 weeks today! And as I'm not going over 39 weeks due to the ELCS, I guess I'm officially 33% done already, woooo!

Hello second trimester.

I thought I might wake up feeling amazing and being all glowy and well... but nope. I AM DEATH. 

I've got an awesome new jumper though...

:rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno no idea what it’s going to be like in 2 weeks when all the rest come back. I think lots of them will find it really tough.

@Suggerhoney not long at all until your scan it will fly round! 

@LoneWanderer happy 13 weeks!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer ure jumper is AMAZING I absolutely love it

Sorry ure feeling naff again though but happy 13 weeks and 2nd trimester yay. 

I have 4 more weeks and I will be in 2nd trimester unless they put me forward at my 1w weeks scan. 

I think baby and bump may be a America site because they don't class 2nd trimester ubrill 14 weeks but in the UK 2nd trimester is from 13 weeks so i will be moving over to 2nd tri when I hit 13 weeks. 

Hows the Dog today lol.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Urrrggghhh so I got a call yesterday saying that some of the bloods taken at my booking appointment SEVEN WEEKS AGO were somehow now missing, and could I go up today and have them redone(!)

So I walk the 45 minutes to hospital, toddler in tow, get to the unit and there's a big sign on the door saying no kids (they were allowing kids in last time I went). Thankfully OH works at hosp so I pulled him out of work to mind baby.

Anyway the midwife, not my usual one, she was lovely and she had a good chat with me about how I hate needles and how she's not keen either and how when she had bloods taken last week they'd bruised her all up, so she assured me she would take care.

But somehow she's both exploded a vein and hit a nerve so now I can't lift my arm or straighten it out, got a trail of bruises right across inside of elbow, my forearm is extremely painful and my whole upper arm is swollen and dead.

And then I had to somehow push the baby the whole 45 mins back home, with one arm, in absolute agony.

So... I am already done with today.

:rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh noooo how the hell do they lose bloods the mind really does boggle.
Sorry ure in so much pain hon and a lovely bruise to show for it.

I had my booking in bloods taken today.
I should of had them done a week ago but my booking appointment with the MW was in the afternoon and all bloods go off to the lab at Miday.
Anyway all done now.
Thankfully the nurse that did mine wasn't a butcher lol.

I do have a butcher of a dentist tho and had to have a tooth removed when pregnant with DS I nearly hit the roof lol.


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer omg I am so sorry! That sounds terrible. I hope your day gets better! When they do bloods in the us what tests do the my run? I got my bloods done at my appt and they took 7 vials!! I am not sure what all they test for but I know anemia, thyroid and white/red blood count. Not sure what else but I will see what’s they give the results. I don’t think they test hormone levels though like hcg or progesterone which I find weird.


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney happy 9 weeks hon!


----------



## Suggerhoney

My 9 weeks bumpy


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney happy 9 weeks. Lovely bump

@LoneWanderer sounds line a nightmare. They lost my booking urine the mind just boggles ](*,)


----------



## Bittersweet

Happy 9 weeks suggar!

lone that is really horrible and fustrating!!! I also wonder why they’ve changed the rules and said no kids now? Strange


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you ladies. 
Going by my scan I'm 9+2 but not gonna change my ticker until I get my dating scan at 12 weeks. 
Not long now, so glad I booked the privet scan for next Friday to and thats a dating scan to so they will be checking baby over. 
Praying little peanut is completely healthy. 


Just found babies HB again 175bpm getting louder now, 

Can't wait to start feeling movements


----------



## LoneWanderer

I honestly have no clue how these things can even get lost. My other half works in the pathology lab and he says there's absolutely no way at all it could be lost at their end, they'd be in soooooo much trouble if a sample reached them and then vanished. 

So clearly these samples go wandering off BEFORE they reach the lab, meaning they are just roaming about loose in the hospital somewhere?!

Anyway. My arm is still shitty and swollen and I can't lift it up, but I'll live. Very excited for my tea, because I knew EXACTLY what I wanted for once and I am very hungry too. Really don't think I'll be able to cope if OH returns and says they didn't have the right things in shop. Today is NOT the day for the universe to fuck with me...

:rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Nothing worse when you know what you want and can’t have it!

I tried to find baby and couldn’t today! Two brief points of 135 and 157 but so brief :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh no when u want something u want something and it's well shit if they don't have it. Be even worse when pregnant like I think I wud I wud freek out hahaha. 
So glad u have ure appetite back @LoneWanderer. 

I've just had 2 boiled eggs. So random lol. 
Keep fancying eggs so weird haha. Guess there healthy tho but I think they make constipation worse which sucks. 

@Bittersweet 
I found it easy earlier but then went up again with my 8 year old dd and it took me ages to find and found it for a few seconds and was gone. She got to hear it to which was nice. 

They move around do much hon I found my sons HB harder to find after 12 weeks because there just always moving.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Can anyone tell me what a Tater Tot is we don't have them here they look nice tho. 
Haha


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks suggar I take a little comfort that I defo briefly caught it twice but still Meh!


----------



## Zoboe95

Wow, haven't been on for a few days, that was a lot of reading! 

Glad to hear some people are feeling a bit better and getting their appetite back! I am feeling much much better, and have actually enjoyed work the last two days! 

Congrats on reaching 2nd Tri @LoneWanderer felt much quicker from there on for me last time! 


I did a risky thing last night :shock: I went on Facebook and saw tickets for an Alfie Boe concert near me (amazing musical theatre tenor singer). I debated in my mind and booked tickets for me, my mum and my dad ...It is 2 weeks and 5 days before I will be due ...Dd1 was born 2weeks and 4 days early ...I'm picturing one of two things 1. Waters break on the way (happened last time on the way to a firework display) 2. Waters break while I'm there ...stay for the concert then nip down the road to the hospital?? Concert venue is far closer to the hospital than my house :lol: but I reallllyyyy want to see this concert!! Think I'm mad??


----------



## MadamRose

Zoboe95 said:


> Wow, haven't been on for a few days, that was a lot of reading!
> 
> Glad to hear some people are feeling a bit better and getting their appetite back! I am feeling much much better, and have actually enjoyed work the last two days!
> 
> Congrats on reaching 2nd Tri @LoneWanderer felt much quicker from there on for me last time!
> 
> 
> I did a risky thing last night :shock: I went on Facebook and saw tickets for an Alfie Boe concert near me (amazing musical theatre tenor singer). I debated in my mind and booked tickets for me, my mum and my dad ...It is 2 weeks and 5 days before I will be due ...Dd1 was born 2weeks and 4 days early ...I'm picturing one of two things 1. Waters break on the way (happened last time on the way to a firework display) 2. Waters break while I'm there ...stay for the concert then nip down the road to the hospital?? Concert venue is far closer to the hospital than my house :lol: but I reallllyyyy want to see this concert!! Think I'm mad??

Me and a friend were due to see Harry Potter play during lockdown. I’ve not long sent my change or request forms for 3 weeks before I’m
due. It’s in London 2 hours from where I live :lol:


----------



## mammag

Suggerhoney said:


> Can anyone tell me what a Tater Tot is we don't have them here they look nice tho.
> Haha

Do y’all have hash browns over there? Tater tots are potatoes that have been shredded like with a cheese grater. Soaked to remove the starch and boiled a little bit. Then formed into little cylinder shapes and fried. You put salt in them and dip them in ketchup and they are amazing. I make them home made a lot. Or just regular hash browns which are a bit easier and just as delicious. We fry everything over here 

I wanted to pop in and say that I do read all of your posts every day and I’m so excited that everyone is doing so well!! Not much to update with here. Feel like poo pretty much. Got exposed to covid and had to move my appt up a week to next Tuesday. I had a really and pain in my right side the other night that scared me. Lasted around 20 mins and was so intense. Felt like RLP thought. It just wouldn’t let up. Baby is easily found on Doppler though. Always at about 160 bpm so it’s nice to have that reassurance when needed!


----------



## mammag

Found a pregnancy test in my bathroom just now and couldn’t resist :haha: definitely some hook effect these days.


----------



## BanterBusMum

Dominoes sell tater tots if ever you wanted to try them. They're pretty good!

Im 13 weeks today! And absolutely rubbish with keeping up with this thread, sorry everyone its just going so so fast!

Hope everyone is keeping well.

I had my scan yesterday and everything looks perfect!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> Wow, haven't been on for a few days, that was a lot of reading!
> 
> Glad to hear some people are feeling a bit better and getting their appetite back! I am feeling much much better, and have actually enjoyed work the last two days!
> 
> Congrats on reaching 2nd Tri @LoneWanderer felt much quicker from there on for me last time!
> 
> 
> I did a risky thing last night :shock: I went on Facebook and saw tickets for an Alfie Boe concert near me (amazing musical theatre tenor singer). I debated in my mind and booked tickets for me, my mum and my dad ...It is 2 weeks and 5 days before I will be due ...Dd1 was born 2weeks and 4 days early ...I'm picturing one of two things 1. Waters break on the way (happened last time on the way to a firework display) 2. Waters break while I'm there ...stay for the concert then nip down the road to the hospital?? Concert venue is far closer to the hospital than my house :lol: but I reallllyyyy want to see this concert!! Think I'm mad??


Not mad at all!
I went clubbing at 40+6 last time, and this time I've got tickets for a concert one week before my due date. Oh also I went camping at 34 weeks last time.

Just keep your notes handy and make sure you know the best route to the hospital haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry I need to catch up on thread.
Listened to babies HB again today and it was 160 to 165 bpm.
It has been 175 to 178BPM until today.

I'm a little worried that it's now 160 to 165 bpm.
I know there heart rates slow Down when u get to a certain amount of weeks and im 9+1 or 9+3.
Should I be worried?


I know its still a good healthy HR but it was so much faster b4 today like 175 to 178 and now it's only going up to 165.



Scan is a week today


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bittersweet 
I had trouble finding babies HB today. 
Sometimes it takes a little while to find It I guess it's where they are moving about. 
Sometimes I find it easy and other times hard. 
I'm normally on the verge of giving up then I find it. 


@mammag 
Yes I really love hash browns so them tater toys sound lovely. 
So sorry u have been feeling so unwell hon. 

It's lovely hearing there HB isn't it. 
I'm either 9+1 or going by my last scan I'm 9+3 so I think we are around the same hon I haven't changed my ticker yet but I will if I'm still measuring ahead at my dating Scan then my due date will be brought forward. 
My babies HB has been 170 to 178bpm but today it only went up to 165 bpm max. 
Reading ures is at 160 makes me feel so much better. 
I know there heart beats are supper fast from 7 weeks but I'm now thinking it's 9 weeks that they start to slow. It had me worried but I think at my 7 week scan with ds his HR was 171bpm and at the 9 week one I think it was 160bpm. 
I'll have to look back at my old posts. 

I tested yesterday and the lines was so so faint then added water and bam dark. Love experimenting with the hook effect hehe. 

@BanterBusMum 
Yay for 2nd trimester hon and great scan photo. 

@Zoboe95 
With my first I used to go to night clubs even when I was 38 weeks lol. 
So ure not mad at all and he has a lovely voice it's not like ure going off to a rave or anything lol.
I think it will be really good. 


Can't believe some of u ladies are already in 2nd trimester I always find as soon as u hit 13 weeks and in 2nd tri time absolutely flies.


----------



## Zoboe95

Glad you don't think I'm mad notes are all online here, so I don't have to forget them at every appointment this time!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> Glad you don't think I'm mad notes are all online here, so I don't have to forget them at every appointment this time!

I haven't even got my notes yet. Had booking, had scan.. but no notes.


----------



## mammag

@Suggerhoney yeah I’m 9+5 I think? I lose track. 9+6 by last lmp. Their little hbs can fluctuate so much. When they’re more active they’ll be faster. If they’re just chilling it can be slower. I would never worry unless there was a drastic drop.


----------



## MadamRose

@BanterBusMum beautiful picture! 

@Suggerhoney that heartbeat sounds perfectly healthy!


----------



## atx614

@BanterBusMum thats a beautiful scan pic!! At my last appointment mine looks like a peanut! It’s crazy how a few weeks later they look like a real baby!!

mmm I love tater tots! Sonic has really good ones. Nice and crispy! Very similar taste to a French fry. Just different shape and texture. 

I have been looking online at baby things. It is so hard not to buy. I know we will get a chicco key for car seat cause that’s the one we had with my other kids and the tightest fit we could get. And a Bob stroller. There is so much new gear now though I don’t even know. I don’t want to get too much, but probably a pack n play and a changing table. And a bouncer or swing. What are y’all’s must haves? My youngest is almost 6 so it’s been a while lol


----------



## LoneWanderer

I need a new Moses basket, coz the boy's one was second hand and a bit worn by the time we were done with it. And also a new jumperoo because that was an absolute lifesaver last time, but I donated it as we didn't have room to store it. I'll buy second hand though, theres always someone shifting one on Facebook.

But otherwise we've still got everything from before - bedside crib, car seat, travel system, clothes, toys etc. This poor kid will live in hand me downs forever, I'm not buying new where I can help it. Luckily having a toddler means we still have most things. If it's a girl it will just have to wear 'boy' clothes all its life.

:rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

We don’t need much needed other than mattresses really which is amazing mostly because everything was kept from my son. Clothes would need to change for gender or season as baby grows and it’ll be in 3-6 or 6-9 winter clothes when my son was summer sizes but that’s resolvable. 
How’s everyone feeling? I swear I do feel fluttering and I’ve still got waves of nausea! Heartburn kicking in lots just now so currently awake drinking a strawberry milkshake to help-I don’t like normal milk alone for drinking. 
2 days until scan! Going to try and use Doppler tomorrow am and get baby then just for a little bit of phew time


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh also re maternity notes mine are through an app called badger net now so I don’t have any hand held ones. I wonder how much detail they will put on the fron the scan as I liked to see the scale etc


----------



## MadamRose

atx614 said:


> @BanterBusMum thats a beautiful scan pic!! At my last appointment mine looks like a peanut! It’s crazy how a few weeks later they look like a real baby!!
> 
> mmm I love tater tots! Sonic has really good ones. Nice and crispy! Very similar taste to a French fry. Just different shape and texture.
> 
> I have been looking online at baby things. It is so hard not to buy. I know we will get a chicco key for car seat cause that’s the one we had with my other kids and the tightest fit we could get. And a Bob stroller. There is so much new gear now though I don’t even know. I don’t want to get too much, but probably a pack n play and a changing table. And a bouncer or swing. What are y’all’s must haves? My youngest is almost 6 so it’s been a while lol

I’ve been so bad and brought so much already, I have a baby registery as I have lots of friends in the US who want to send things so Amazon is the easiest way without them paying crazy postage etc.

I’ve already chosen my cot, crib car seat and swings etc just not brought them :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer we were the same with DD2 as she was born when DD1 was not even 3

@Bittersweet you could well be feeling flutterings especially as it’s not your first


----------



## MadamRose

Okay I think I’m certifiably insane! Mine and a friends Harry Potter play tickets were postponed due to the pandemic and I’ve now got tickets for 1st august 3 weeks before my due date, we plan on doing the studio tour the day before on the 31st July.

Then the pride London date has been announced as 11th September. Me and girls attending in 2019 and they are desperate to get back. I only came out in June 2020 so it would be my first pride. I’m thinking it’s probably doable with my mum who wants to come too, and babywearing baby who will be between 3-6 weeks old so mainly sleep and carrier will allow for easy feeding!


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> @LoneWanderer we were the same with DD2 as she was born when DD1 was not even 3
> 
> @Bittersweet you could well be feeling flutterings especially as it’s not your first

Possibly! Caught the heartbeat on Doppler both on screen and briefly on speaker this am thank god


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> Okay I think I’m certifiably insane! Mine and a friends Harry Potter play tickets were postponed due to the pandemic and I’ve now got tickets for 1st august 3 weeks before my due date, we plan on doing the studio tour the day before on the 31st July.
> 
> Then the pride London date has been announced as 11th September. Me and girls attending in 2019 and they are desperate to get back. I only came out in June 2020 so it would be my first pride. I’m thinking it’s probably doable with my mum who wants to come too, and babywearing baby who will be between 3-6 weeks old so mainly sleep and carrier will allow for easy feeding!

It’s absolutely do able I would say!!!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Am I right in thinking you still don't need tickets to Pride unless you're doing the fringe events? So, you don't have to actually decide until much nearer, just in case you have a rough recovery. Lovely atmosphere and friendly folk though, so I'm sure you and tiny bubba will have a great time if you're feeling up to it. Take a little camping chair so you can sit down when needed.

We are planning on buying a house this year and as we won't get the deposit money til at least April, then we have to find a house and get accepted and all the rest, it's going to be June/July at the very very earliest. So there's a good chance I will be eight months pregnant and moving house with a toddler. Or worse, we'll be moving with a toddler AND a newborn, post-section.

Terrible timing, but we need somewhere to live so it has to happen. Six months of staying with my mother has accidentally turned into almost three years and two kids, thanks to the pandemic and our last house purchase falling through. It's been so good of her to have us BUT if we don't move out pretty much immediately then there's a fair chance I'll actually kill her when this next one comes along, coz she was absolutely awful when I had the boy bless her. Renting is out, because nowhere will take the damn dog(!)


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> Am I right in thinking you still don't need tickets to Pride unless you're doing the fringe events? So, you don't have to actually decide until much nearer, just in case you have a rough recovery. Lovely atmosphere and friendly folk though, so I'm sure you and tiny bubba will have a great time if you're feeling up to it. Take a little camping chair so you can sit down when needed.
> 
> We are planning on buying a house this year and as we won't get the deposit money til at least April, then we have to find a house and get accepted and all the rest, it's going to be June/July at the very very earliest. So there's a good chance I will be eight months pregnant and moving house with a toddler. Or worse, we'll be moving with a toddler AND a newborn, post-section.
> 
> Terrible timing, but we need somewhere to live so it has to happen. Six months of staying with my mother has accidentally turned into almost three years and two kids, thanks to the pandemic and our last house purchase falling through. It's been so good of her to have us BUT if we don't move out pretty much immediately then there's a fair chance I'll actually kill her when this next one comes along, coz she was absolutely awful when I had the boy bless her. Renting is out, because nowhere will take the damn dog(!)

The only thing is we need to book a hotel but we would book a flexiable one where we could change the dates if needed but you don’t need tickets 

Fingers crossed you can move before baby arrives


----------



## Suggerhoney

Babies HB back to 175bpm today little one must of been having a wee snooze when I checked yesterday bless.

@LoneWanderer

We need a new moses basket and stand to and also I want to get a new jumparoo they are so good.

I've saved all my 17 month old sons newborn right 6 months clothing and some bugger stuff to so if this one is a boy then we pretty much are all ready apart from the moses basket 
I have a mother care journey pram with car seat my 17 month old is just in a stroller now buy we still have his pram but I don't know weather to sell it and then get a second hand bugaboo.
We had one with DD and it was great definitely the best pram I've ever had but the mother care journey is still in such good condition. It hadn't been used all that much so we cud just use that again. 

Babies HB is definitely sounding like a train and now I'm thinking this baby may be a boy. 
Scan in 7 days hopefully get a good profile pic. 

@Neversayno 
Hon I don't really know what the answer is but the lady that started the October due date group has sadly had MMC and now there's no one running the group and it doesn't have a proper front page. 

There's some november ladies that have just joined but they could always do a group on there own as there so newly pregnant. 

I don't really know what to do and I know @atx614 is due October so was thinking mauve making this a joint group so the October ladies can join. 
But it's totally up to you. 

I just feel so bad for pink cupcakes right now being told that at a scan is horrible my heart is breaking for her.


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh no that poor woman I didn’t realise! How horrific! :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Oh no that poor woman I didn’t realise! How horrific! :(


I know hon its awful isn't it I feel so so gutted for her :cry:


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah really is! That’s my worse fear gojng to a scan and being told no heartbeat honestly gives me the shivers


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Yeah really is! That’s my worse fear gojng to a scan and being told no heartbeat honestly gives me the shivers


Mine to hon. 
I still feel like I'm right in the danger zone with being still in first trimester i mean I know things can go wrong in 2nd trimester to but it's as common as the first tri. 

I'm getting anxious because im 9+2 now or 9+4 going by scan and I'm getting close to my very first loss at 10+4 weeks. I normally start to relax a tiny bit when I get past that but I don't really relax relax until I get past the 20 weeks scan and 25 weeks when I know the baby has a chance to live. 
Pregnancy is so so scary after losses. 
I was talking to my neighbour earlier and she had a MC at 16 weeks that's just awful. I wudnt even want to lose my baby now let alone futher down the line. 
I'm scared about the chromosomal testing because I'm 41 and I know I have a high chance of having a baby with downs.
I'm just praying everything comes back low risk and this completely healthy with no health issues at all.


----------



## Suggerhoney

A new group has been strated for the October one now because some of the ladies on here wasn't keen to make this a joint group.


----------



## Bittersweet

Fair enough it’s understandable as some of us are in second tri now and they are just coming through bfp etc


----------



## MadamRose

My screening letter came and it says I’m low risk - such a relief


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> My screening letter came and it says I’m low risk - such a relief


Such a relief hon I'm shitting myself about that because I'm 41 but I was low risk with my son who is 17 months so I'm praying so hard I am low risk again.

I'm so scared but my dating scan and bloodtest is on 19th March so not to long and I know they check neutral fold when they do the scan.

They will be checking that at my privet scan on Friday so hopefully it's normol and hopefully when I have the bloods done and get the results I will get low risk.


I feel so far behind @MadamRose ure all in the 2nd trimester and I'm still stuck in the first :-(


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggar it’ll pass so quickly!! I feel like this has totally dragged for me :(. And the worries are still there what if I go on Monday and baby had died etc it’s horrible. Just want to get to a point where il enjoy things a bit more you know?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Suggar it’ll pass so quickly!! I feel like this has totally dragged for me :(. And the worries are still there what if I go on Monday and baby had died etc it’s horrible. Just want to get to a point where il enjoy things a bit more you know?


I feel like the past week or so has gone fast but I feel like I've been ib first trimester for ages now. 
I'm glad in the UK ure in 2nd tri from 13 weeks so only 3 and half weeks or so which will hopefully fly. 
I do know how I was anxious right the way through with my son until I got to 26 weeks then I relaxed alot. 

I'm nervous about my scan on Friday they will be checking the baby over measuring neutral fold etc and I just want everything to be perfect than after that I will have 2 weeks to wait for my hospital dating scan I really I get put forward even just by a few days. 

I did with my son and I was measuring 2 days ahead at my last scan And went the same way. 
He was measuring bang on at 7+1 then 2 days ahead at 9+1 then 4 days extra at the hospital dating scan so that was great. 

Hoping for the same this time [-o&lt;



Good luck at ure scan on Monday hon I'm sure it will be amazing


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose i think it would be totally doable! If you are wearing baby and especially if you have your mom there to help. and I am so glad your results came back as low risk! Once you take the test, how long does it take for results?

@Suggerhoney oh man I had no idea. I feel so bad for her. Yes that is one of my biggest fears too. Going in thinking everything is okay and then baby has no HB. Terrible.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@atx614 I'm pretty sure it's 7 to 10 days for results but I can't be sure.
Yes it is very sad bless her I feel so sorry for her. 
Yes it's my fear to hon or to start bleeding. 
I just pray so hard that we all have healthy babies (take home babies)


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney im sure it will continue to fly, I got put forward by 4 days at my scan (even though for me the date change is impossible) which meant I skipped almost a whole week! 

@atx614 I was told if I hadn’t had a phone call within a week that everything was probably okay and to look out for a letter. If the risk comes back high at my hospital they ring, my scan was on the Wednesday so my letter took 10 days, but they did say it could take up to 3 weeks (1week if high as they ring)


----------



## Bittersweet

Found heartbeat this morning 153bpm! Bad heartburn now and honestly this nausea is so prolonged whereas with my son it was gone!

I think il feel better once tomorrow is out of the way and Il be in second tri and maybe feeling better :)


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Found heartbeat this morning 153bpm! Bad heartburn now and honestly this nausea is so prolonged whereas with my son it was gone!
> 
> I think il feel better once tomorrow is out of the way and Il be in second tri and maybe feeling better :)

Good luck tomorrow sure it will all be amazing!


----------



## Bittersweet

Thank you I so hope so! I haven’t even consider the nuchal part just as long as baby is alive just now. I’m inly 28 so I would have hoped all was okay oh is 34


----------



## Bittersweet

Out of curiosity did everyone have to ask for pic and then pay? W hennj had my son We had to ask for the picture before scan began then paid £5?


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Out of curiosity did everyone have to ask for pic and then pay? W hennj had my son We had to ask for the picture before scan began then paid £5?

At my hospital normally you can get up to 6 pics. Was gutted to be told they were accepting payments so were only doing 2 pictures each!


----------



## MadamRose

15 week bump! I feel so so big already! I’m sure when all the parents start coming back to school in a week they are going to take one look at me and think I either got really fat during lockdown or know straight away I’m pregnant!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Normally you have to pay at our hospital, but they give you a choice of three or four pics so you can buy as many as you want of each. Its done through like a vending machine thing that takes card payments, and it's like three quid per pic.

But with covid they dont want everyone touching the machine so instead they aren't charging for prints, but you just get a standard four copies of the the same one done for free by the scan tech.


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks we got to choose 1 pic abs could buy as many as wanted but I’d like at least 2 different ones


----------



## MadamRose

How many sleepsuits and vests are you all getting in each size? I’m trying to organise as my girls want to help with clothes shopping but can’t remember how many of each I’ll need


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh god I don’t even o or I think I have at least 12 short sleeved long sleeved and sleepsuits. I need to go through it h it all and put loads to charity shop like the ones that baby won’t get use of due to baby being a late summer baby and son being winter


----------



## LoneWanderer

When I donated my 0-3* vests, babygrows etc there were like 30 of each thing in total. Bags and bags of stuff. And yet I never had enough. This kid was the absolute master of ruining outfits with exploding poop or dribbling milk everywhere and we got through like three outfits a day. However many you have it wont be enough if you have a disgustingly poopy baby like I did...

:rofl:

*he skipped newborn coz he was MASSIVE


----------



## Neversayno

I love coming on here and catching up with everything!

Everytime I catch up there’s something else I write down in my book! Things I hadn’t thought about or forgotten about!! Gosh I am starting from scratch! My best friend has a 9 week old baby and she’s already mentioned a few things she can pass down like bouncy chair and some neural clothes!

I’m 12 weeks tomorrow my dating scan and checks are on Thursday and I’m so anxious: I don’t know what it is but I convince myself that there won’t be a heart beat...I am going out of my mind with worry. Do I try the Doppler? I’m shit scared to mess around with that because I’m fat (size 14/16) but I’m already growing in that area and it’s unlikely I will be able to find heart beat for any length of time or even hear it. I have picked up the rate of heart beat over a week ago but not the actual sound it’s self and that will just scare me even more!!!

many tips? Anyone want to come and slap me in the face? I’ve felt really shit today like I did when I was 5/6 weeks no energy, grumpy abso fucking lutely irritable. I don’t know if I can last until Thursday!!

helpppppp


----------



## mammag

So I started spotting yesterday. Bright red blood. It’s gotten a little heavier today. Baby still sounds happy and healthy on the Doppler so I don’t know what’s going on. I called into work today and I’m just going to rest. Have a dr appt Tuesday so I think I’m just going to wait for that. If I’m going to miscarry there’s nothing they can do for me anyway. This sucks.


----------



## Neversayno

mammag said:


> So I started spotting yesterday. Bright red blood. It’s gotten a little heavier today. Baby still sounds happy and healthy on the Doppler so I don’t know what’s going on. I called into work today and I’m just going to rest. Have a dr appt Tuesday so I think I’m just going to wait for that. If I’m going to miscarry there’s nothing they can do for me anyway. This sucks.

Thats great you can still pick baby up on Doppler and all sounds ok. Have you had spotting in your previous pregnancies? I would call the EPU they should be able to scan you and see what’s going on xx


----------



## MadamRose

mammag said:


> So I started spotting yesterday. Bright red blood. It’s gotten a little heavier today. Baby still sounds happy and healthy on the Doppler so I don’t know what’s going on. I called into work today and I’m just going to rest. Have a dr appt Tuesday so I think I’m just going to wait for that. If I’m going to miscarry there’s nothing they can do for me anyway. This sucks.

Hope all is okay


----------



## MadamRose

Thumper wanted to be heard loud and clear today!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose
I hope it flies hon I mean I know even in 2nd tri things can go wrong so I'm still going to be anxious then but won't be as anxious.
Just hoping baby is completely healthy with no chromosomal problems or anything.
Dh is so layed back he just keeps something everything will be fine and baby will be healthy I wish I had his layed back attitude lol.
I'm 9+5 today going by my scan. I got put forward 3 or 4 days with my son that was so good.
I really hope that happens again.



Bittersweet said:


> Found heartbeat this morning 153bpm! Bad heartburn now and honestly this nausea is so prolonged whereas with my son it was gone!
> 
> I think il feel better once tomorrow is out of the way and Il be in second tri and maybe feeling better :)

Yay new u wud find it in the end hon.
I listened in to mine again today and was loud and 172bpm its so lovely isn't it. Good luck with ure scan tomorrow hon it will go amazing. Can't wait to see pics. 
On my 12 week dating Scan appointment letter it says photos are £12:50 u get about 6 photos. 



MadamRose said:


> 15 week bump! I feel so so big already! I’m sure when all the parents start coming back to school in a week they are going to take one look at me and think I either got really fat during lockdown or know straight away I’m pregnant!
> 
> View attachment 1095249

Can't believe u are 15 weeks already that's flown hon. 
Lovely bump. 



LoneWanderer said:


> Normally you have to pay at our hospital, but they give you a choice of three or four pics so you can buy as many as you want of each. Its done through like a vending machine thing that takes card payments, and it's like three quid per pic.
> 
> But with covid they dont want everyone touching the machine so instead they aren't charging for prints, but you just get a standard four copies of the the same one done for free by the scan tech.

That's interesting to know hon. On my appointment letter it's saying £12:50 but if there not letting people use the machine then hopefully I will get some free pics lol. 



Neversayno said:


> I love coming on here and catching up with everything!
> 
> Everytime I catch up there’s something else I write down in my book! Things I hadn’t thought about or forgotten about!! Gosh I am starting from scratch! My best friend has a 9 week old baby and she’s already mentioned a few things she can pass down like bouncy chair and some neural clothes!
> 
> I’m 12 weeks tomorrow my dating scan and checks are on Thursday and I’m so anxious: I don’t know what it is but I convince myself that there won’t be a heart beat...I am going out of my mind with worry. Do I try the Doppler? I’m shit scared to mess around with that because I’m fat (size 14/16) but I’m already growing in that area and it’s unlikely I will be able to find heart beat for any length of time or even hear it. I have picked up the rate of heart beat over a week ago but not the actual sound it’s self and that will just scare me even more!!!
> 
> many tips? Anyone want to come and slap me in the face? I’ve felt really shit today like I did when I was 5/6 weeks no energy, grumpy abso fucking lutely irritable. I don’t know if I can last until Thursday!!
> 
> helpppppp

I'm sure ure scan will go well hon. 
I have a privet scan on Friday and it's a dating scan so they will check baby over and neutral fold etc. 
My hospital dating scan is on the 19th March so 2 weeks after the privet one. 
No long now. 



mammag said:


> So I started spotting yesterday. Bright red blood. It’s gotten a little heavier today. Baby still sounds happy and healthy on the Doppler so I don’t know what’s going on. I called into work today and I’m just going to rest. Have a dr appt Tuesday so I think I’m just going to wait for that. If I’m going to miscarry there’s nothing they can do for me anyway. This sucks.


Hi hon I had red spotting with my son at 12 to 13 weeks was ewcm mixed with bright red streaks of blood and I had a scan. 
Thankfully he was fine and the spotting stopped. 
I also had a bleed at 6 weeks with this pregnancy and on off spotting from 14 dpo until 7 weeks. 
It can be normol to spot or bleed in pregnancy but it's so scary. 
I'm so happy u can still find the HB so I'm praying that means everything is OK. 
I really hope the bleeding stops hon. 
Do u have a early pregnancy unit at ure hospital u cud give them a call and they mite get u in for a scan.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Thumper wanted to be heard loud and clear today!

How do u add videos I wanted to add one of my little ones HB but came up it was to large to add.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> How do u add videos I wanted to add one of my little ones HB but came up it was to large to add.

You add it to YouTube first and then embed it


----------



## LoneWanderer

mammag said:


> So I started spotting yesterday. Bright red blood. It’s gotten a little heavier today. Baby still sounds happy and healthy on the Doppler so I don’t know what’s going on. I called into work today and I’m just going to rest. Have a dr appt Tuesday so I think I’m just going to wait for that. If I’m going to miscarry there’s nothing they can do for me anyway. This sucks.

You're right that not much can be done IF the worst happens but, chances are all is well, there's loads of reasons you might bleed even if baby is fine. I know it's so hard not to worry and think the worst: and especially when you've been there before. But like the others say, EPAU should see you (either self refer or go via GP) and scan you, check heartbeat etc, for reassurance. And you know you're doing the right thing already by resting up. If baby is beating away in there, then that's very positive indeed. But I'd defs try get that early scan tomorrow, get some answers so you don't go mad with the what ifs. Keep us posted, everyone's thinking of you.


----------



## LoneWanderer

So we've had the day from hell, poor baby boy is in a really bad way and we've been at the hospital (theres no weekend GPs round here). He's not exactly constipated, but has the most horrific nappy rash I've ever seen, just red raw and bleeding, and he's in so much pain that he's been holding his poop in.

So now we are getting little bits forced out every half hour or so, all the cleaning up is making the rash worse, it's a vicious cycle. So they've given him baby laxatives to try clear him out, they should kick in by tomorrow, then we can give the rash chance to heal (he's currently absolutely covered in metanium lotion which usually does the trick but this is by far the worst he's ever been).

Problem is he's now terrified of nappy changes, stiffens up and rolls over and SCREAMS in pain, so it's a heartbreaking two-man job getting him wiped up and lotioned.

Other half is taking day off tomorrow so I have help with the nappies, it's that bad(!) I am KNACKERED, and looks like we are in for an unsettled night ahead too. All this because he's teething again.

Remind me why I'm putting myself through all this a second time...?

:rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> You add it to YouTube first and then embed it


Oh I see haha. Well I can't do that because I haven't announced my pregnancy yet. 
I never announce it until I'm 24 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> So we've had the day from hell, poor baby boy is in a really bad way and we've been at the hospital (theres no weekend GPs round here). He's not exactly constipated, but has the most horrific nappy rash I've ever seen, just red raw and bleeding, and he's in so much pain that he's been holding his poop in.
> 
> So now we are getting little bits forced out every half hour or so, all the cleaning up is making the rash worse, it's a vicious cycle. So they've given him baby laxatives to try clear him out, they should kick in by tomorrow, then we can give the rash chance to heal (he's currently absolutely covered in metanium lotion which usually does the trick but this is by far the worst he's ever been).
> 
> Problem is he's now terrified of nappy changes, stiffens up and rolls over and SCREAMS in pain, so it's a heartbreaking two-man job getting him wiped up and lotioned.
> 
> Other half is taking day off tomorrow so I have help with the nappies, it's that bad(!) I am KNACKERED, and looks like we are in for an unsettled night ahead too. All this because he's teething again.
> 
> Remind me why I'm putting myself through all this a second time...?
> 
> :rofl:



Oh no sweety bless him. I find giving my son those fruit packs really help him to go.
I think u can also add a small amount of orange juice to there water and that will help to.
My son had such a sore nappy rash last week I had to keep plastering him in sudocrem and Bathampton.

Also use tepid water and cotton balls instead of wipes hon.
Putting the nappy on a little looser to let air flow and giving him some no nappy time will help get air to it hon.

Hope that helps.
Poor little mite I hope he feels better soon xx


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yup he's living on prune packets, orange juice and water. No dairy, no gluten, neither helping. We never use wipes, they are too sore at the best of times, just water and cotton. And as for nappy free time, hes been the master of taking them off himself for months now. Thank god we live at my mother's and it's not my carpets he's ruining hahahahaha

Normally his rashes are manageable and gone in a day or two - seriously, metanium is the absolute bomb - but he's never been this bad. Tried baths but he won't sit down so that's been no use... basically we have to just pin him down while he screams in agony to get a change done, there's blood all his nappies from it... yeah it SUCKS. Poor bubba.

It'll clear right up when he cuts this tooth, it always does. Until the next one...(!)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Here's his little sad face.
Poor pudding.


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer hope he feels better soon


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Here's his little sad face.
> Poor pudding.
> 
> View attachment 1095285


Awwww his little face bless him. 

Sounds like ure doing all the right things hon. 
Had to LOL at the he takes his own nappy off bit lol. 
Mines not done that yet but I know its coming lol. 
I was thinking when u said about it I bet its teething. 
I think that is what flared Tommies up to. 
He's getting all the molars coming up all at once poor thing. 
Teething definitely has a lot to answer for. 
I'll get a photo out of him tomorrow if he will stand still long enough for me to get one lol. 

His favourite thing at the moment is dancing to the Eastenders theme tune when it comes on. 
He seems to love it haha. 
They are funny aren't they hon. 
He will be 18 months in March it's flown. 
Be strange having a new born again u always Forget how small they are. 
I have to stay in hospital for 5 days after giving birth so it will hard being away from Tommy but I'm hoping visiting will be back to normal Come September so then DH can bring him in to see me. 
We live right next to the hospital its about a 10 min walk away. 

I loved being heavily pregnant in the summer with Tommy because I cud walk to all my appointments and I will be able to do the same this time to. 
It's a lovely walk. 

I'm getting so excited now, there is still anxiety there but the excitement is now there to. 
5 days till scan now really hope it goes well. 

Hope ure feeling better now hon and not as sick. 
How's the dog lol :dog:


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer aw poor guy! That’s so hard! My son had a terrible rash once and we had to let him go naked. Luckily it was summer so we just stayed outside all day. Couldn’t do it in the winter. I hope it clears up quickly!

I bought an ergo baby carrier today off Facebook! It was such a good deal I couldn’t pass it up. It’s gray so will work with a girl or boy! Can’t wait to find out gender so I can buy more lol.


----------



## Bittersweet

Here we are measuring 13+4 :) didn’t get a pic of the nub baby wasn’t compliant today sometimes I seen flat sometimes I seen stacking so no idea of gender haha


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet beautiful picture! Based on skull most than anything I’m going to guess girl!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yay baby! Awww little cute snuggly one too <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bittersweet see I new u had nothing to worry about hon. 
Lovely photo I'm going to say girl going by Skull.


----------



## Bittersweet

Thank you all :) in telling my team on Wednesday when I’ll be 13+6! Made our little announcement board today and got my son a big bro T-shirt he has been cheesing haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Thank you all :) in telling my team on Wednesday when I’ll be 13+6! Made our little announcement board today and got my son a big bro T-shirt he has been cheesing haha


That's so cute.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Loving everyone's cute announcement plans.
Ours was a spontaneous FB live and the very opposite of cute... I'm sure he'll kill me if he knows I've put it up here but hey... hahahahahahahaha




:rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh and we've turned a corner with the toddler, he's passed basically a baked potato sized poop and then pretty much exploded from the high dose laxatives. Aren't kids fun?! But now the Metanium is working wonders, the soreness is receding a bit, and we got through last change with minimal screaming. I am very relieved indeed, and also extremely tired, didn't realise how much the past 36 hours had drained me. 

I am honestly dreading the day when there's two of them and they both get sick from something they've picked up at nursery or school or whatever, because just one poorly kid plus the bump has been hell enough. Seriously, not a day goes by when I don't wonder why the hell we have basically doubled our stress by having a second baby... 

](*,) #-o :-k


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry I've been quiet ladies the neasea has ramped up and I feel really really tired and my boobs are soooooooo sore.


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer hahaha that is a great announcement! We are going to announce in April but I am not sure how yet.

@Suggerhoney im sorry you aren’t feeling well. I am not nauseous but having a hard time eating. I feel so bad for the nauseous ladies, I don’t know if I could handle it!

I went ahead and booked another private scan cause it was on sale. So I have one on Tuesday the 9th next week. And my sister can come with me to this one you are allowed to bring someone. So she is very excited too. She is one of the few people we have told. I will tell my parents and other siblings next week after the appointment if all is well


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks hon. Yay for privet scan can't believe mine is on Friday its come around quickly hope everything is good and baby is healthy I'm nervous but also excited. 
Babies HB still 174ish bpm so hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## mammag

So my bleeding stopped. And baby is still happily on the Doppler. Have a dr appt in the morning. 

@Suggerhoney sorry you’re so sick!! I had a particularly bad day Friday where I puked and hurt basically all day. Teach me to forget my vitamin b6 before bed


----------



## atx614

So glad you are able to get in for a can tomorrow @mammag ! I bet yo are so happy to have the Doppler! I think I will get one next week. I have been looking on Facebook with no luck so may just buy one new.


----------



## atx614

9 week bump! Just got out of the shower so excuse the hair lol


----------



## mammag

atx614 said:


> So glad you are able to get in for a can tomorrow @mammag ! I bet yo are so happy to have the Doppler! I think I will get one next week. I have been looking on Facebook with no luck so may just buy one new.

If you do do NOT buy from Amazon. Not one Doppler on there is from prime. Not one is a brand name. I went against my instincts and bought one anyway and it was crap. Sound cuts out so frequently and for so long and you have to jiggle it to make it work again that’s it’s useless. I got mine from babydoppler.com and had a great experience with them. 

the bleeding has unfortunately returned. Picked up my 6 year old, which I probably shouldn’t have done, and felt a small gush. Hate all this wait and see stuff. I’ve made it so far with this baby I can’t imagine losing it. I don’t think I would be ok if I did. Trying to think happy sticky baby thoughts. Baby is no longer an embryo, but a fetus this week. It’s a little human and I love it so much already!!! Ps I have a strong gut feeling that it’s another boy. As much as I want a girl at least I’ll know what I’m in for.


----------



## mammag

Did I show y’all what DH got me? I opened my door the other day to see this. I love it so much. Not so much the items but the fact he thought of me ❤️ 

It’s called a bump box. I’ll get one once a month for 6 months with items for me and for baby. It’s super cute. This one came with a letter board that you hold in like bump pics and what not. It was my fav thing.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney sorry you are feeling sick, hope it calms down soon.

@atx614 im sure the scan will fly round. I had two private ones as I just couldn’t stand the wait. Lovely little bump 

@mammag sorry the bleeding is messing around could you have a small subcronic haematoma that could be causing the bleeding? Hope all goes well with your appointment. That bump box is fab! 

I have my first proper in person midwife appointment today. They did the booking in one over the phone. It’s been so long I can even remember what they do anymore


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ugh so we're like a week on from the blood test from hell and this is my arm now. Fucking kills tbh. Not impressed.


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer omg that is terrible! Ouch! I am so sorry it still looks like that. 

@mammag thank you for the heads up
About amazing. I buy everything in there so I did search for one on there a few days ago and noticed all of the dopplers were spelled wrong. So I wonder if they aren’t allowed to sell them and people are getting around it by spelling it wrong? And the reputable companies aren’t doing it and that’s why it is a bunch of knock offs. I will try babydoppler.com, thank you!! And I am so sorry your bleeding has returned. I had that will DD and I had placenta previa. So glad you are able to get in today to find out what is causing it. I know SCH are common too! Good luck today!


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer that looks so sore!


----------



## MadamRose

I’m panicking had my midwife appointment and she couldn’t find baby on her doppler she wants to see me on Friday and Tuesday :sad2:


----------



## LoneWanderer

MadamRose said:


> I’m panicking had my midwife appointment and she couldn’t find baby on her doppler she wants to see me on Friday and Tuesday :sad2:

Friday seems a very long wait..? Can you push for an earlier appointment or call the EPU? Hopefully baby was just being uncooperative. I know last time at my 16 week appointment the midwife said she would try the doppler but made a point of saying not to be disappointed if we didn't pick anything up, as sometimes they can roll right to the back, especially if the placenta gets in the way..? Hope you get some answers very soon. Be thinking of you til then.


----------



## mammag

Just home from my appointment. Everything looked great. Baby is good. She said we’re just more vascular in pregnancy and things bleed. She found baby easily on the Doppler, with my guidance , she loves that I have a Doppler at home for peace of mind. I really do love her. I have lost a little weight which she didn’t like. I’m small to begin with, but I’m sure I’ll more than make up for it if I can ever eat again.


----------



## Bittersweet

Mammg so pleased to hear abs what a sweet gesture from your oh
Suggar and atx not long to go for scans now!!!!

madamrose try not to worry hun my midwife said the same re heartbeat at 16 weeks

I got weighed after my scan I’ve gained 4kg!!!!! Midwife tried to be nice saying it’s water weight


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet i have gained 5 pounds since benign pregnant. I am not eating much but I guess cause I am eating noodles and breads and stuff so that’s why LOL. Trying to add smoothies to get some nutrients, but they are hard to get down.

@MadamRose try not to worry! We don’t even have Doppler appointments until 16 weeks here because of trouble finding HB before that. Our 12 week appointment is another scan. Maybe try and get in to get a scan instead of just another Doppler appt? And drink some juice or something sugary before!

@mammag so glad everything is well with your little one!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yeah I weighed myself about a week ago and somehow I've put on half a stone even though I only started eating again in the last fortnight. I put on over three stone with the boy and never lost any of it after, so god help me this time round if the same happens hahaha!

My bump has got a bit smaller though so I guess now it's actual bump. Hoping so anyway, I never had that deflating thing last time - I just kept on getting bigger from the start. So I really hope baby is still growing okay. No clue when my next appointment is so I'm just waiting around - 14 weeks as of tomorrow, dunno where that time's gone.


----------



## atx614

LoneWanderer said:


> Yeah I weighed myself about a week ago and somehow I've put on half a stone even though I only started eating again in the last fortnight. I put on over three stone with the boy and never lost any of it after, so god help me this time round if the same happens hahaha!
> 
> My bump has got a bit smaller though so I guess now it's actual bump. Hoping so anyway, I never had that deflating thing last time - I just kept on getting bigger from the start. So I really hope baby is still growing okay. No clue when my next appointment is so I'm just waiting around - 14 weeks as of tomorrow, dunno where that time's gone.

wow! Can’t believe you are 14 weeks already? How do y’all’s appointments work? We have one every 4 weeks for the first two trimesters, then every two weeks starting at 30 weeks, then every week after 36. Scans are at 8, 12, 20 and then in the last tri depending on when your doctor orders them. I think I had three in my last tri to check on sizes.


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks ladies. I just don’t feel right this morning. I had horrible dreams during the night I won’t go into details but I’m sure you can imagine. Which lead to me waking up and having panic attacked. I also keep cramping - not sure if it’s the stress or what but I just don’t feel right. My local midwife team are in the office 8.30-9.30 so going to give them a ring then to see what they say.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hope you get somewhere with midwife. Let us know!


I take it back about the smaller bump thing, clearly I was talking bollocks because...


----------



## Suggerhoney

@mammag 
So glad all is OK hon. Its so scary to see any blood in pregnancy. 
I'm literally only a few days behind u going by my last scan I'm 10+1 so baby is not a embryo any more and is a fetas.

My scan is 2 days away I'm excited but nervous just praying all is ok and baby is completely healthy.
If I'm still measuring ahead I will change my ticker. 


@MadamRose 
Have u tried finding babies HB hon on Ure doppler? 
Hoping the MW just had it in the wrong place. 
I really hope all is ok. 


@LoneWanderer 
Very impressive bump. 

Sorry I haven't been on ladies I've had terrible diarea and everything I was eating and drinking was just coming out like water.
I feel a bit better today but still not right. 

Babies Heart is still beating away at 170bpm I have my privet dating scan in 2 days I'm very excited but nervous and just praying everything is perfect. 

I'm getting very breathless now esp when going up and down stairs. 
I've also been told I'm Anemic so I have to go on Iron pills. 

I always suffer with anemia in my pregnancies and with my last 2 I had to have a iron infusion Around 27 weeks so expect the same with this one to. 


10+1 today going by last scan but will see what baby is measuring Friday. 
Just praying the scan goes well and baby is completely healthy. 

My next scan at the hospital the hospital dating scan is just over 2 weeks away now so not to long now for that either. 
3 more weeks then 2nd trimester woohoooo


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose im so sorry! Dreams can be terrible! I have been more crampy this week also ( I think I am a week behind you) but my doctor said normal as everything is stretching. I hope you are able to get into see the midwives today for peace of mind!!

@LoneWanderer i am still so jealous of your bump!! I can’t wait until people look at me and know I am pregnant instead of just think I am fat lol. 

@Suggerhoney I am sorry about the diarrhea. I had the opposite problem for weeks and was constipated. But things finally seem to be normal. I am low iron usually even while not pregnant but I didn’t even think to mention it to my doctor. I will next appt. can’t wait for your scan. It’s so close!!

so I opened my pregnancy app today and it said “are you feeling friskier than normal? ...” um no I am not LOL. My poor husband. We haven’t had sex in far too long. Am I the only one not feeling up for it? I like can’t imagine it LOL. I do feel bad but maybe in the second tri I will be up for it.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Haha oh good god no, it's been - well, round about 12 weeks now tbh ;) 
Literally think we did it once while I was pregnant with the boy, then what with c section recovery and that it was another four months at least. In fact we'd only recently got back to 'normal' as it were, then this happened. Poor chap hahahahaha


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah we don’t really have sex during pregnancy usually cause of fear but also my oh doesn’t want to hurt baby even though he knows deep down it wouldn’t haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm so jealous of @LoneWanderer bump to I just look bloated.
I've lost weight and I've probably lost more now with this direah ( i still have it today and everything I'm eating and drinking is just going strait through me)
Hope it's gone tomorrow.
My bump looks smaller so I think the bloating has gone down and the real bump should strat showing anytime.
I remember around 10 weeks with my son the bloat went down and the one day I just woke up around 11 weeks and had a full on bump haha I'm normally quite big by 12 weeks but if this baby is a girl then it will prob be a small baby.
Both my girls were my smallest.
7lbs 5 and 5lbs 7oz


----------



## Suggerhoney

Me and DH still DTD I cud easily go without but he has a high libido and sulks if if we don't. 
Hes just carful and gentle. 
I've had zero spotting now since I hit 7 weeks. 
Just loads of cm and that's it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @MadamRose im so sorry! Dreams can be terrible! I have been more crampy this week also ( I think I am a week behind you) but my doctor said normal as everything is stretching. I hope you are able to get into see the midwives today for peace of mind!!
> 
> @LoneWanderer i am still so jealous of your bump!! I can’t wait until people look at me and know I am pregnant instead of just think I am fat lol.
> 
> @Suggerhoney I am sorry about the diarrhea. I had the opposite problem for weeks and was constipated. But things finally seem to be normal. I am low iron usually even while not pregnant but I didn’t even think to mention it to my doctor. I will next appt. can’t wait for your scan. It’s so close!!
> 
> so I opened my pregnancy app today and it said “are you feeling friskier than normal? ...” um no I am not LOL. My poor husband. We haven’t had sex in far too long. Am I the only one not feeling up for it? I like can’t imagine it LOL. I do feel bad but maybe in the second tri I will be up for it.


Thanks hon I really hope it goes well I can't wait to actually have a photo of baby.


----------



## Suggerhoney

It's so weird in this group I feel really far behind most womon but now the October group is a November group as well I feel like I'm Miles ahead. 


Sadly the new lady that's running the October group is bleeding and tests fainter so i have no idea what will happen to the group now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Spoke to soon still have the direah:-(
Just weighed myself and I'm now only 8st 4lbs so that's 8lbs I've lost now since being pregnant and this isn't going to help. 
Just hope it won't effect baby [-o&lt;:-(


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney oh no! I hope her baby is okay. That’s terrible. And unknown what you mean. I debated which group to be in but I felt like I would rather be with ladies a little a head of me since I have a feeling I will be having this baby early. And I got a super early BFP so may be due a little earlier anyway. We will see at the 12 week scan. I’m sorry you have lost weight but I don’t think it will effect the baby! The baby takes what it needs first so if anything it will effect you like feeling more tired and no energy. 

thanks ladies! I am glad I am not alone! Ya while pregnant with both kids we barely DTD. I am paranoid something will happen and I just feel so gross and tired lol. I am not one of those glowing pregnant ladies LOL.


----------



## MadamRose

Midwife was amazing this morning she totally understood my worries. Rang EPU for me and they agreed to see me. I have never seen such a understanding doctor. The doppler day picked up in almost straight away so I thought he was say that was enough. But when we got me into the room he asked me how I was feeling before saying “would you feel more reassured if I asked them to scan you before you leave” and he got them to do me a scan. Baby was in an awful position which they said explains some of the problems getting heartbeat yesterday


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yay what a lovely pic! Must be such a relief <3

I wouldn't envy the bump too much if I were you, ladies! My stretch marks are getting stretch marks, I've got hideous round ligament pains, everything is super tender and my back hurts too. Getting up off the floor after changing the baby is hell, carrying him isnt much fun either... yeah I'd swap y'all in a second tbh.

Oh, and its nowt to do with worrying about baby over here, just any excuse haha! Im sure it's perfectly safe, just absolutely cannot be arsed in the slightest. Much rather be sleeping at any given moment!

:rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney oh no! I hope her baby is okay. That’s terrible. And unknown what you mean. I debated which group to be in but I felt like I would rather be with ladies a little a head of me since I have a feeling I will be having this baby early. And I got a super early BFP so may be due a little earlier anyway. We will see at the 12 week scan. I’m sorry you have lost weight but I don’t think it will effect the baby! The baby takes what it needs first so if anything it will effect you like feeling more tired and no energy.
> 
> thanks ladies! I am glad I am not alone! Ya while pregnant with both kids we barely DTD. I am paranoid something will happen and I just feel so gross and tired lol. I am not one of those glowing pregnant ladies LOL.



Thank u hon.
It's settled now and I've managed to keep down a bagel some noodles and 3 glasses of orange juice.
Listened to babies HB this morning and was 170bpm so that's good.

Yeah I will be having this baby about 2 or 3 weeks early.

I had a liver transplant 10 years ago so I'm not aloud to go full term 40 weeks.
The midwife has already told me I will be induced around 37 ish weeks.

@MadamRose 
Oh thank God all is ok. 
Hon what a relief. 
That definitely looks like a little baby girl u got there hon. 
I thought that when I heard ure little ones HB the other day to it sounded like a galloping horse and now seeing ure latest scan photo I'm so convinced that is a wee baby girl. 
Did u say I was finding out hon? 

Just so relieved baby is ok I had a feeling the midwife prob had it in the wrong place or baby was hiding. 
Thank God. 


@LoneWanderer 
U make me laugh so much hon bless ya. 

I get round ligament pain to it's quite painful sometimes like feels like a very bad stitch. 
I had it in bed the other night while rolling over.
I normally find it gets worse in the 2nd trimester. 
Sorry ure back is so sore. 
I always get SPD when pregnant and thought it started the other day but its OK now.
Don't want to speak to soon tho LOL.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Can't stop looking at @MadamRose scan photo it's so adorable. 

Really hope my scan goes well on Friday. 
I'm starting to feel anxious now. 

Now I've gotten this far I really don't want anything bad to happen. 

I'm really not bothered about Gender at all I just want baby to be completely healthy[-o&lt;


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww Madam rose so pleased they reassured you so well!!! 

right today has been awful
Brushi my teeth ended up gagging but stomach was empty so luckily nothing came up but proper salvias and everything! All day I’ve felt so sick! Thought it was to pass by now but honestly I feel awful today :( stomach feels queasy as well


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I’ve been leaning girl a lot more recently. No I won’t be finding out I usually stay team yellow.

Glad you are feeling a little better and I’m sure your scan on Friday will be grand!


----------



## Suggerhoney

The past 2 weeks have flown s


Bittersweet said:


> Aww Madam rose so pleased they reassured you so well!!!
> 
> right today has been awful
> Brushi my teeth ended up gagging but stomach was empty so luckily nothing came up but proper salvias and everything! All day I’ve felt so sick! Thought it was to pass by now but honestly I feel awful today :( stomach feels queasy as well

Urghhh sorry hon. 
With my son I found my neasea went away at 16 weeks so hopefully ure be feeling much better soon hon. 

I've not felt that sick today but boobs still agony. 




MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney I’ve been leaning girl a lot more recently. No I won’t be finding out I usually stay team yellow.
> 
> Glad you are feeling a little better and I’m sure your scan on Friday will be grand!

My DH wants to stay team yellow. 

Thank you hon I really hope so. 
I'm so worried about downs and other stuff because of my age. 
Just praying baby will be completely healthy. 

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## LoneWanderer

So somehow my arm is actually getting worse. Like, the bruises I had are starting to fade a bit, but new ones are appearing, including this massive one on the side. And the muscles are aching like fuck, it's as bad today as when she first did it a week ago. Not normal. I am entirely unimpressed. 

Next time I need bloods doing I'm getting my other half to do them, no way is that midwife coming near me again. 

Me mam thinks I should ring the doctor but I'm not off to the docs for a fucking bruise, I'd feel a right fool!

:rofl:


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer the bruise is like traveling down your arm. I am glad you are taking pictures so you can say you want someone experienced next time!!

@Suggerhoney yay for keeping food down! It’s funny you are able to drink OJ while feeling sick cause it is one of the main things that makes me gag. Funny how different each pregnancy is! Are you leaning gambit or girl? I know your hubby wants to stay yellow but maybe you will get a peak at a scan lol.

Today we are finally having beautiful weather! We have been at the park the last two hours and I am crampy from walking around. I always get more crampy in my left side, not sure why. I need to remember to ask next scan if my fibroid is in that side; maybe that’s why! I have been sleeping AWFUL. I have having terrible hip pain and can only sleep propped up. Have any of you been to a chiropractor while pregnant before? I am seriously considering it so I can sleep but makes me neevous


----------



## Neversayno

Just catching up on everything ladies sorry I’ve been quiet. I love catching up on it all, lovely scan pics ladies so cute. 

I’ve had terrible anxiety about my 12 week scan tomorrow it’s at 2pm. I am beyond nervous and convinced something bad will happen. My god sons girlfriend went for w scan yesterday thinking she was 8 weeks pregnant. She had 3 empty sacs and was measuring 5 weeks so they asked her to go back in 2 weeks to rescan. By the time she got home she was bleeding heavily and was rescanned today and everything had gone. I had a dream last night I miscarried it was horrible. 

im sorry to be such a Debbie downer ladies


----------



## atx614

@Neversayno oh man I am so sorry to your son and his GF. That’s heart breaking. I am sure that is adding to your anxiety about your pregnancy. Praying for your scan tomorrow! It will bring such relief to see your little one! This is your second scan, right?


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno thats so awful :( I am sure all will be fine at your scan tomorrow. 

@Suggerhoney maybe you’ll get a nice nub shot at your 12 week scan that will give you some clues. I found out with DD1 because Ex husband wanted to but I didn’t want to know really. I liked loved stayed yellow with DD2 I caught her in the birthing pool and was the first to know the sex.


----------



## Neversayno

@atx614 its my god son honey I’m far too cool to have a 21 year old haha! Yeah I should be measuring 12weeks 3 days. I’m so scared! I’ve barely slept. Thank you though cx

@LoneWanderer thank you xx


----------



## Bittersweet

How did scan go never say no? 

lone that is a huge bruise that’s ridiculous


----------



## Neversayno

Hey ladies! 

scan was a bloody nightmare!! Most importantly baby is fine! All limbs and organs, heart beating at 168bpm stomach working.

I must have the most awkward baby ever! Totally upside down, totally asleep! Moved when he was prodded but only to basically stick his middle finger up to me at the sonogram lady!! Emptied bladder whilst doing star jumps, went for a walk whilst star jumping , more star jumps, ate a sweet! Little sod was still soundo! By this point both myself and Jackie (scan lady and my new BFF) gave up! She asked me if I wanted a photo of my upside down stubborn baby and I said not this time! I wish I did now but at the time I was laughing too hard! She measured me at 12weeks 5 days I’ve told her that’s rubbish and we’ve bet a £1 for next week! 

I’m back next weds at 10.10am I feel better for knowing he is ok but man he’s a stubborn one!! 
I’m totally convinced it’s a boy now!! 

what a day!!! I bet he’s wide awake in there now! Jackie laughed and said have an energy drink next weds, I think she was joking anyone got any tips??


----------



## Suggerhoney

17 hours untill my scan so nervous but also excited. 
Praying baby is healthy [-o&lt;


----------



## LoneWanderer

Neversayno said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> scan was a bloody nightmare!! Most importantly baby is fine! All limbs and organs, heart beating at 168bpm stomach working.
> 
> I must have the most awkward baby ever! Totally upside down, totally asleep! Moved when he was prodded but only to basically stick his middle finger up to me at the sonogram lady!! Emptied bladder whilst doing star jumps, went for a walk whilst star jumping , more star jumps, ate a sweet! Little sod was still soundo! By this point both myself and Jackie (scan lady and my new BFF) gave up! She asked me if I wanted a photo of my upside down stubborn baby and I said not this time! I wish I did now but at the time I was laughing too hard! She measured me at 12weeks 5 days I’ve told her that’s rubbish and we’ve bet a £1 for next week!
> 
> I’m back next weds at 10.10am I feel better for knowing he is ok but man he’s a stubborn one!!
> I’m totally convinced it’s a boy now!!
> 
> what a day!!! I bet he’s wide awake in there now! Jackie laughed and said have an energy drink next weds, I think she was joking anyone got any tips??

Little bugger! So glad all is well though.

My friend had almost exact same experience as yours recently, baby completely uncooperative in every way, she ended up having to go back for another scan a week later as it would not wake up or move. Anyway, she's just found out she's having a girl...! :-k


----------



## LoneWanderer

So I've done a complete 180 and I'm trying to convince other half that team yellow is the way forward. I was so sure I wanted to know, but I actually have no idea either way this time - I knew the boy was a boy all along so he wasn't *really* a surprise - whereas this one I've gone from being sure it's a girl to having literally no idea. So I dunno... got another 6 weeks to decide yet. We've finally got names picked either way so it matters less than it did now...


----------



## Suggerhoney

I was so so sure this was a girl at the start but now I'm thinking boy. 
Hehe.


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno sorry baby was being so awkward.

@Suggerhoney I’m sure everything will be okay.

@LoneWanderer i love being team yellow :yellow:

I was convinced from the start that this one was a boy but now I think girl


----------



## Neversayno

@LoneWanderer oh I thought only boys could be awkward!! How did she get on when she went back? I’m hoping it will be fine on weds! 
I was all for team Yellow...I’ve booked a private scan for 16weeks I might find out but keep it a secret! I will tell OH I know and offer him the choice! 
thankyou so much @MadamRose on reflection awkward was a much better outcome than what I was expecting so, I’ll take it!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> @LoneWanderer oh I thought only boys could be awkward!! How did she get on when she went back? I’m hoping it will be fine on weds!
> I was all for team Yellow...I’ve booked a private scan for 16weeks I might find out but keep it a secret! I will tell OH I know and offer him the choice!
> thankyou so much @MadamRose on reflection awkward was a much better outcome than what I was expecting so, I’ll take it!!


Sorry baby was being awkward hon but glad scan went well. 
I have one tomorrow and I'm sooooo nervous. 

Right at the stage now where I'm close to my first loss at 10+4 weeks so feeling very on edge. 

Just praying so hard baby will be completely Healthy. 

I want to have a gender scan at 16 weeks but there not doing them at the moment, but I'm hoping by the time I'm 16 weeks they will be doing them. 
If not then I have to stay team yellow


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww neversayno what a cheeky baby! My baby had it’s back turned abs I had to move about to get him/her to roll over and then it had it’s legs up the whole time

as much as I want to know we will be :yellow: as we agreed :)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Neversayno said:


> @LoneWanderer oh I thought only boys could be awkward!! How did she get on when she went back? I’m hoping it will be fine on weds!
> I was all for team Yellow...I’ve booked a private scan for 16weeks I might find out but keep it a secret! I will tell OH I know and offer him the choice!
> thankyou so much @MadamRose on reflection awkward was a much better outcome than what I was expecting so, I’ll take it!!


yeah she was much more cooperative the second time! got a decent picture and all measurements done.


----------



## LoneWanderer

So, does anyone know if you can buy teething guards for cots - but not for the sides (it came with those) - for the actual headboard and baseboard? My dickhead son is taking chunks out of the wood, he's already stripped the paint off, and I've tried Googling but I just keep getting directed to side rail guards. He's driving me INSANE ](*,)


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer my lg used to do that too! I gave up and just ignored her, I could hear the gnawing on the monitor and it drove me mad!! That was part of the reason she went into her big girl bed at 12 months! We never used it as a cot bed!


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney i can’t wait until your scan! You get a picture this time; so exciting!!

@LoneWanderer does the headboard part have any slats? Maybe you could tie a fleece blanket around it?

@Neversayno I am so happy your little one is healthy! Sorry he/she wasn’t cooperating, but at least you get another scan in a week!! That’s exciting!!

So today I have been getting like lightening pains on my left side of my stomach. Anyone have this before? I haven’t had it in either pregnancy before. And when I sit down it goes away. Had back pain last night too only on the left side also. I feel like the left side has given me more trouble from the get go


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney good luck today I’m sure all will be fine and you’ll get some lovely pictures.

@atx614 could it be round ligament pain I get such bad and fast pains if I move too fast


----------



## LoneWanderer

Christ you're brave! If I put the kid in a bed id be chasing him round the house all night! Only thing keeping him in the cot is he hasn't figured out climbing with the bag on yet. 

Nope, no slats, just solid. I would leave e him to it, bollocks to him, but he takes big chunks out of it and I'm scared of him getting splinters in his little baby mouth. Which sure, would definitely teach him a lesson, but god knows how I'd get them out again!

:rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

I've ordered Subway four days running. My credit card hates me, I'm sure the scales aren't my friend either... but my god is it nice to eat food and enjoy it again!! So I guess if this baby wants daily Subway, that's what its gonna get. Even if I have to get a second job to cover it hahahahaha.


----------



## atx614

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney good luck today I’m sure all will be fine and you’ll get some lovely pictures.
> 
> @atx614 could it be round ligament pain I get such bad and fast pains if I move too fast

Thanks! I was thinking it could be round ligament but I haven’t had it before and thought I may be too early to get it. Everything is a bit harder this pregnancy so far lol, but maybe cause I am older.


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer haha! I have been eating out more too cause I can handle the smells while cooking. I have been eating chicken sandwiches. I still can handle beef anything yet


----------



## MadamRose

atx614 said:


> Thanks! I was thinking it could be round ligament but I haven’t had it before and thought I may be too early to get it. Everything is a bit harder this pregnancy so far lol, but maybe cause I am older.

I’ve been having it since around 8 or so weeks. I think the more times you do it the more your body remembers so everything happens earlier :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

Anyone know what time @Suggerhoney scan was/is?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies scan was amazing.
My due date is now 28th September and measuring 10+3 weeks. She said baby is perfect. Was really active and kicking and moving about. Placenta is prosteria :yipee:. 
This is huge for me because last 2 pregnancies it was anterior and had to wait for ever to feel any movements. Be so lovely feeling movements sooner this time.
 



Attached Files:







video-5085868bc75491a0c50ee3f2c51a697f-V.mp4
File size: 1.2 MB
Views: 5


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats suggar lovely scan!!!! 

I’ve been having tickles so defo think baby is movi and I’m feeling that


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Congrats suggar lovely scan!!!!
> 
> I’ve been having tickles so defo think baby is movi and I’m feeling that



Thank u so much hon. I'm over the moon. 
Awww how lovely I can't wait to start feeling baby moving hehe


----------



## MadamRose

So happy for you @Suggerhoney


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer I get that, mine didn't actually take chunks, just gnawed on it! I had no choice but to move her because she could take her sleeping bag off and climb out! We tried 3 different types and she did them all! She had always hated cots though and has slept so much better in her big bed. She's been sleeping on a mattress on the floor at nursery since 9 months because she refused their cots too! We have a baby gate on her door because I got fed up of her coming to find me in the mornings! She doesn't nap at home, so it's only night time we have to keep control of luckily!


----------



## MadamRose

I’m really staring to worry about gender disappointment- don’t want to put a downer on this group but I’ve created a thread if any of you ladies would mind having a look 
*Torn - help??*


----------



## Zoboe95

@Suggerhoney lovely scan photos!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you ladies. 

Also while I was at the privet place I asked about the gender scans and they are gonna start doing them in the next few weeks. 
She said by the time I'm 16 weeks they will be doing them so looks like we're finding out gender.
So excited for that. 

Did the baking soda Gender test again but it's a really crappy cheap backing soda and it did absolutely nothing. So another girl result but I'm feeling this baby is another boy. 
Cud be proved wrong. I'm so excited. 

I have a girls name already picked out it came to me last night. So just need a boys name now. I have a few up my sleeve. 



@MadamRose where's ure post hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

My Tommy bites the sides of his cot to and also the TV unit has little grooves where he's knashed at it haha. 
Glad I'm not the only one going through this


----------



## Suggerhoney

@mammag 
Are u OK sweet just thinking about you.


----------



## Suggerhoney

That Ferrero Rocher on my ticker is making me feel :sick:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney it’s linked at the very end of my post above I’ll try and make it stand out a bit more


----------



## atx614

Beautiful scan photo @Suggerhoney!!!! So exciting to see baby!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Madam rose il take a look and offer advice. I too have the fear of gender disappointment I really want a girl and I really fear it’s another boy x


----------



## atx614

Bittersweet said:


> Madam rose il take a look and offer advice. I too have the fear of gender disappointment I really want a girl and I really fear it’s another boy x

Are you finding out @Bittersweet? I can’t
Remember who all said they were finding out and who is staying yellow


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> @LoneWanderer I get that, mine didn't actually take chunks, just gnawed on it! I had no choice but to move her because she could take her sleeping bag off and climb out! We tried 3 different types and she did them all! She had always hated cots though and has slept so much better in her big bed. She's been sleeping on a mattress on the floor at nursery since 9 months because she refused their cots too! We have a baby gate on her door because I got fed up of her coming to find me in the mornings! She doesn't nap at home, so it's only night time we have to keep control of luckily!

My biggest worry is him starting to escape the cot, my mother's house is NOT baby friendly in any way, there's some really steep stairs that aren't suitable for baby gates in the usual place so all we can do is put one on the landing and hope he doesn't master climbing over it any time soon. His room has no door either, so there's a gate on that too, but if he worked out climbing the cot he would surely be able to climb the gate too...

Sooner we can move the better but it's not going well so far. I absolutely cannot have two ba ies in this bloody house! ](*,)


----------



## MadamRose

Hope the move is sorted soon @LoneWanderer


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> Beautiful scan photo @Suggerhoney!!!! So exciting to see baby!!


Thank you hon. So lovely to have one at last


----------



## LoneWanderer

Gender disappointment is a weird one for me. I'm my mother's only child, and I think she had very different ideas how raising a girl would be, had visions of shopping trips and girly days out and being best friends and all that. As it happens I'm not that person: grew up much more about baggy jeans and video games and rock music and hanging out with the lads. I think if I'd been a boy she'd have understood me better... So over the years I've certainly had my own 'gender disappointment', but over my own, not my kids'. If that makes sense?

My boy so far is a very, very typical boy. Rough and loud and messy, all trucks and dinosaurs and mud. But who knows, I might get another boy who is all about princess dresses and tea parties, or I might get a girly girl or one who is just like me. In my mind, just because they get born with a certain set of bits, it doesn't tell me anything about who they are or what being their mum is going to be like, so I can't really get caught up in which kind they will be.

Except for the naming thing of course, that's certainly given me some headaches until we found a second boy name we liked. But now we have names either way, being team yellow just seems the most logical route to me. But that's me and I'm not the most typical person I guess, haha!


----------



## Zoboe95

Aah @LoneWanderer baby proofing certainly can be tricky can't it! I hope the house move happens soon! 

Gender disappointment is not something I've ever really thought about, but I do understand how difficult that would be! ...so far I have no name ideas for boy or girl! 

Anyone have any random techniques to stop themselves heaving? I find usually it's the thought of something making me heave, not the actual thing (I'm never sick, just dry heaving!) ...I find either grabbing a sip of water, or singing a song in my head!! Bit weird but it works!


----------



## Zoboe95

Also I just came across this emoji ...:holly: and am fascinated to know an appropriate time to use it :-k:-k:lol:


----------



## LoneWanderer

A-fucking-mazing

I'd use that in just about any context :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

atx614 said:


> Are you finding out @Bittersweet? I can’t
> Remember who all said they were finding out and who is staying yellow

No we won’t be. With my son we found out but oh didn’t want to do always said our second we wouldn’t but now I’m pregnant I feel a bit unsure due to gender disappointment but we’ve decided to remain team :yellow: partially for that as well


----------



## LoneWanderer

:holly:

I swear this baby is moving, well either that or I've eaten some kind of bird. Such weird feelings. I can't remember at all when I first felt the boy but I'm sure it was also quite early.

Edit: I just looked back through an old thread on here and it was 15 weeks to the day I felt first movement. So, checks out.


----------



## atx614

So exciting! I can’t wait to feel movement! I think mine was about 17 weeks with my first and 14 weeks with my second. So not too long now!


----------



## mammag

@Suggerhoney im ok!! So so please your scan went well. I’m just lurking as I always do 

As for the gender dis. I will be 100% sad if this baby is not a girl. I have three sons and this is my last baby and the thought of never being a mother to a daughter makes me very sad. I feel it’s another boy though. Which will be ok, at least I’ll know what I’m in for. But a girl would just put me over the moon. In the end I just want a freaking healthy baby that I get to hold and squish and love. I just can’t wait. Still spotting. Baby has drastically moved positions. It was always to the right and up about an inch from my pubic bone. But now is smack in the middle and down low behind my pubic bone. That has me worried for whatever reason but for now it’s heart is beating away and that’s the important part. I had how stressful PAL is!!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

I can’t wait to feel movement my placenta seems to be stopping that atm though. Midwife said with how it’s positioned currently it could be as late as 24 weeks :cry:


----------



## Suggerhoney

So 10+4 weeks today and this is the stage I had very first loss. So feeling a little weird. 

Had a listen to babies HB and was beating away at 170bpm but still a weird day. 
Can't believe I'm almost 11 weeks and only another 2 and a bit weeks untill 2nd trimester.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> I can’t wait to feel movement my placenta seems to be stopping that atm though. Midwife said with how it’s positioned currently it could be as late as 24 weeks :cry:


Is ure placenta at the front hon (anterior) I had that with my last 2 pregnancies and I started feeling tiny movements just over 18 weeks. Little teeny kicks at 21 weeks but didn't feel proper big movements untill 28 weeks. It's because where the placenta is placed it cushions there movements. 

This time my placenta is at the back so I'm hoping to feel movements soon. 
I think its normoly around 14 weeks but not sure.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Is ure placenta at the front hon (anterior) I had that with my last 2 pregnancies and I started feeling tiny movements just over 18 weeks. Little teeny kicks at 21 weeks but didn't feel proper big movements untill 28 weeks. It's because where the placenta is placed it cushions there movements.
> 
> This time my placenta is at the back so I'm hoping to feel movements soon.
> I think its normoly around 14 weeks but not sure.

Yes it’s at the front - I had the same with DD1 can’t remember when I first felt her. Was at the bad with DD2 and felt her move around 11 weeks!


----------



## Bittersweet

With my first I felt the tickles and pops at 19 weeks and proper by 21/22 then oh felt about 23


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> With my first I felt the tickles and pops at 19 weeks and proper by 21/22 then oh felt about 23

I’m hoping it won’t be much longer especially as it’s my 3rd but I have big babies so usually my placentas are big. My midwife attended the post birth part of my home birth and she said she remembers one of the midwives telling her it was on of the biggest placentas they’d even seen - so I’m guessing it could still be a while!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> I’m hoping it won’t be much longer especially as it’s my 3rd but I have big babies so usually my placentas are big. My midwife attended the post birth part of my home birth and she said she remembers one of the midwives telling her it was on of the biggest placentas they’d even seen - so I’m guessing it could still be a while!


U should start feeling something around 18 weeks hon. Don't know who told you 23 weeks but both my DD and DS with my placenta at the front I felt around 18 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

The new lady that started running the new October group has had a MC:(


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> U should start feeling something around 18 weeks hon. Don't know who told you 23 weeks but both my DD and DS with my placenta at the front I felt around 18 weeks.

My midwife said for some women with a front placenta said it can be as late as 23 weeks


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggerhoney said:


> The new lady that started running the new October group has had a MC:(

So sad :( poor woman


----------



## LoneWanderer

Had a random burst of energy yesterday and decided to use it taking the dog and toddler on a three hour afternoon walk.
Regretting it today, my feet hurt and I am soooooooooooooo tired.
I keep forgetting I'm old, unfit and rather pregnant :/


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose I hope u feel baby sooner than that. 


We have no one running the group now I don't think anyone is keen to start another because that 2 womon now that ran it and now they have had miscarriages. 

I'm not running it because I will be having my baby around 7th to 13th September and I won't have the time to update the front page with a newborn esp with november linked in.


----------



## atx614

What appointment so they tell you where your placenta is located, anterior or not? They have never mentioned it to me in either of my other pregnancies but maybe I just need to ask. 

@LoneWanderer i took a walk today too and am so wiped out. I don’t know what I was thinking lol.

@Suggerhoney i am sure today is a weird day! But glad you are able to find your little one so easily in your Doppler! What brand do you have?


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 i found out at my 12 week scan normally they check at your scan as if it’s too low etc is can causes problems with birth


----------



## Neversayno

@mammag great to hear from you with an update. That’s fab that heartbeat is there, are they looking into a reason for the spotting? 

@Suggerhoney what an absolutely beautiful scan picture! I’m so pleased you finally have one and you kicked your 10+4 butt! You must feel relieved to be over that date. Such sad news about the ladies running the thread, how far along we’re they? Fills me with some anxiety. 

@LoneWanderer f**k you crack me up!!! 

@MadamRose how are you feeling about getting all the students back this week? I felt pretty safe with the small number of key worker and vulnerable students in. I’m not sure how I feel about having all 300 of the little germ spreaders back in!

@atx614 good question about the placenta, I don’t remember being told with my little boy, I will be sure to ask on Wednesday though. 

@Bittersweet i admire your honesty re gender and salute you and anyone else who is able to stay team yellow! I really wanted to but the more time that passes I just don’t know! I don’t think we will do a gender reveal or even share the news with anyone else. 

I will update your DD now Sugger, does anyone else need an amended date on the front page...have I missed anyone off?


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno I’m really nervous about getting them back - tbh I don’t think a lot of our parents follow the rules - children always taking about visiting people or having people visit etc and I have a full class of 30. Lots have high needs and at age 5 abs 6 social distancing is impossible.

I’m somehow 16 weeks today! I don’t know where the time has gone at all but I must say I do rather like my bump even if it does seem pretty big for 16 weeks! Really hoping to feel movement soon!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ah yeah my date changed at my last scan actually, I forgot, its Sept 1st now not the 2nd. Havent updated my app or calendar or anything either. Due date seems a bit irrelevant really: will still end up being an August delivery. Coming up fast on 15 weeks now though, where the fuck has all that time gone?!


----------



## Neversayno

@MadamRose much the same, no social distancing will be followed and parents are already swapping ‘tips’ on the home covid tests. (So they don’t have to ‘force’ their children to take them!). I honestly believe that those who refuse to test are not allowed in school purely for selfish reasons (I’m secondary school). Very worrying


----------



## Neversayno

MadamRose said:


> @Neversayno I’m really nervous about getting them back - tbh I don’t think a lot of our parents follow the rules - children always taking about visiting people or having people visit etc and I have a full class of 30. Lots have high needs and at age 5 abs 6 social distancing is impossible.
> 
> I’m somehow 16 weeks today! I don’t know where the time has gone at all but I must say I do rather like my bump even if it does seem pretty big for 16 weeks! Really hoping to feel movement soon!
> 
> View attachment 1095659


What an amazing bump that’s beautiful and not overly big for 16 weeks at all. Your students are going to notice unless you wear some baggy clothes!!


----------



## Neversayno

LoneWanderer said:


> Ah yeah my date changed at my last scan actually, I forgot, its Sept 1st now not the 2nd. Havent updated my app or calendar or anything either. Due date seems a bit irrelevant really: will still end up being an August delivery. Coming up fast on 15 weeks now though, where the fuck has all that time gone?!

I’ll change you! You’re staying team yellow too right?! Haha I know 13 weeks for me tomorrow crazy!


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno i don’t have any baggy work clothes I wear lots of tunic tops so most of them are tight fitting - as all the windows are open I do mostly have a large jacket on but once we have the classroom full and the sun coming in and warms it up it can get very warm in the afternoons. So yes I think lots of parents and students will be guessing soon


----------



## LoneWanderer

Neversayno said:


> I’ll change you! You’re staying team yellow too right?! Haha I know 13 weeks for me tomorrow crazy!


I think so yeah. Ask me again at 20 weeks hahahaha! Absolute disaster though, I've gone off the boy name we finally managed to agree on. Other half is gutted, as I'm the one that first came up with it and convinced him it was great, now he completely loves it and suddenly I'm not sure(!) Gonna have to learn to love it again I guess - or cross everything and hope for a girl haha!

I'm having M&Ms for breakfast. DO NOT JUDGE ME.


----------



## LoneWanderer

I dunno why I'm so stressed about names anyway tbh, our son doesn't even go by his proper name as his nickname stuck so well from day one. Poor kid(!)


----------



## Neversayno

MadamRose said:


> @Neversayno i don’t have any baggy work clothes I wear lots of tunic tops so most of them are tight fitting - as all the windows are open I do mostly have a large jacket on but once we have the classroom full and the sun coming in and warms it up it can get very warm in the afternoons. So yes I think lots of parents and students will be guessing soon

yeah the coats are a great way to hide! I think most of my students will just assume I’ve over indulged! They are quite used to my weight going up and down! Luckily we don’t see any parents as secondary and they’re not allowed in school because of Covid! You can hide a lot on zoom and Google classrooms haha 



LoneWanderer said:


> I think so yeah. Ask me again at 20 weeks hahahaha! Absolute disaster though, I've gone off the boy name we finally managed to agree on. Other half is gutted, as I'm the one that first came up with it and convinced him it was great, now he completely loves it and suddenly I'm not sure(!) Gonna have to learn to love it again I guess - or cross everything and hope for a girl haha!
> 
> I'm having M&Ms for breakfast. DO NOT JUDGE ME.

ahh I’m sure you will grow to love the name again!! No shame in m&m’s for breakfast lol I really need to go on a diet I can’t afford to put on too much weight


----------



## Neversayno

LoneWanderer said:


> I dunno why I'm so stressed about names anyway tbh, our son doesn't even go by his proper name as his nickname stuck so well from day one. Poor kid(!)

 Neither does my little one! He is Charlie but everyone calls him bear! Even his teachers and the school now haha


----------



## LoneWanderer

Awww lovely <3
My Sheamus, I always said I didn't want him to be Shay. So instead he became Mouse. Now that's what he answers to and what everyone calls him haha!

Best bit is hes fucking MASSIVE, I really hope it sticks so when hes a strapping six foot giant I can still call him Mouse

:rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

My DD2 is Maddison and I didn’t want her being Maddy - if people call her it she goes “I’m Maddison not Maddy” but somehow me and her sister call her Moo Moo ](*,)

The girl name I’m thinking of for if I have a girl is long so will probably sorten it to Niecey or Bear!


----------



## playgirl666

Hi ladies mind if I join u plz? I am due around 17th October, but cos I'm type 1 diabetic I will be induced 3 weeks early again, so will be end of September xx


----------



## Bittersweet

When did everyone stop feeling so bloody sick?! In 14+3 and no signs of the nausea going! Sore boobs and nipples again as well.
Thanks re the gender thing I guess I can be more honest here since it’s online. I’ve started google two lines on 12 week scan though because that’s what I seen two parallel lines when the baby did move his/her legs. I did briefly see what looked again like a long line and a short line on top (maybe stacking?) but I dunno haha


----------



## MadamRose

@playgirl666 welcome :)

@Bittersweet I’m 16 weeks and still have days where it’s awful (and I’m medicated) yesterday I spent the first 15 mins out of bed dry heaving over the toilet](*,)

@Neversayno have you seen this is what the times new paper thinks our classrooms look like :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Honestly it felt like hell for weeks but it did ease off about 13 weeks for me..? Now it's more waves every few hours rather than constant, and I can eat my way through it (seriously I suddenly never stop eating I'm gonna put on so much weight). So I hope it is coming to an end soon for you. At this point though if it's not easing, might be worth seeing GP/midwife and asking about meds.


----------



## Bittersweet

I’ve not been sick I just feel it pretty constantly!! like even if I eat something I really want I’m feeling nauseaous after! In the middle of eating as well I have to stop for a bit because the wave comes over me


----------



## Neversayno

LoneWanderer said:


> Awww lovely <3
> My Sheamus, I always said I didn't want him to be Shay. So instead he became Mouse. Now that's what he answers to and what everyone calls him haha!
> 
> Best bit is hes fucking MASSIVE, I really hope it sticks so when hes a strapping six foot giant I can still call him Mouse
> 
> :rofl:

I actually love that ❤️❤️


----------



## Neversayno

playgirl666 said:


> Hi ladies mind if I join u plz? I am due around 17th October, but cos I'm type 1 diabetic I will be induced 3 weeks early again, so will be end of September xx

hey! Welcome! Of course you can. I’ll add you to the front page. ❤️❤️


----------



## atx614

@playgirl666 welcome! I am due in oct as well but will be having baby end of sept as well.

I still feel nauseous sometimes but do feel a bit better as far as my boobs aren’t sore anymore and I am a little less tired. 

I can’t believe y’all are having 30 kids in your classes! That’s a big class. About 1/4 of the kids here are still virtual so the in class sizes are still pretty small.


----------



## Neversayno

MadamRose said:


> @playgirl666 welcome :)
> 
> @Bittersweet I’m 16 weeks and still have days where it’s awful (and I’m medicated) yesterday I spent the first 15 mins out of bed dry heaving over the toilet](*,)
> 
> @Neversayno have you seen this is what the times new paper thinks our classrooms look like :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1095662

@MadamRose well in an ideal world, how wonderful!! That is not what our classrooms look like haha we don’t even have 1m between the kids! I hate to say it but the combination of not making tests compulsory or done in school and the no social distancing...lockdown 4 impending?! I bloody hope not but you can’t help wondering!


----------



## MadamRose

Neversayno said:


> @MadamRose well in an ideal world, how wonderful!! That is not what our classrooms look like haha we don’t even have 1m between the kids! I hate to say it but the combination of not making tests compulsory or done in school and the no social distancing...lockdown 4 impending?! I bloody hope not but you can’t help wondering!

Can’t help but wonder either - nope we can only fit 15 tables in our class room so our children sit in 2 rows but all side by side which isn’t ideal. I think sending everyone back on the same day is the silly part - not build up like in June last year just everyone at once


----------



## MadamRose

Is any one else constantly having mini nosebleeds? I must have 3 or 4 a day recently


----------



## LoneWanderer

I had a few at the start but they've eased off for now. Was much worse last time round. Had a lot of pressure in my nose though, and find myself sneezing a lot. Which is the worst as it makes me nearly throw up every time. Yay pregnancy(!) 

:rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> I had a few at the start but they've eased off for now. Was much worse last time round. Had a lot of pressure in my nose though, and find myself sneezing a lot. Which is the worst as it makes me nearly throw up every time. Yay pregnancy(!)
> 
> :rofl:

Isn’t it just so glamorous and fun!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@atx614 
U normally get told at the 12 weeks scan hon. 


@Neversayno 
Thanks hon. Yeah it's so sad there is no one running a October thread now so don't know what's going to happen with it. 


@MadamRose 
Ure bump is so neat hon.


----------



## mammag

MadamRose said:


> Is any one else constantly having mini nosebleeds? I must have 3 or 4 a day recently

I was literally going to ask this today!!! Yes. My nose bleeds from only the left side every single day. It’s gross. 

And no, they’re not looking for a cause of bleeding. Didn’t even do a scan. Last time it was due to a placenta previa. Honestly my doctor never even mentioned another scan at my appt and I forgot to ask ‍♀️ I really wish I had. I’d like something to look forward to and now I don’t have another appt for a month.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Really thought I was getting the start of a line down my belly earlier. I got so excited - never got one with the boy and I always wanted one, like a proper sign of being actually pregnant rather than just grotesquely swollen. So this was great to see.

Until I realised it was just a mark where my leggings had been. Ah, well, bugger.

:rofl: :oops:


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Really thought I was getting the start of a line down my belly earlier. I got so excited - never got one with the boy and I always wanted one, like a proper sign of being actually pregnant rather than just grotesquely swollen. So this was great to see.
> 
> Until I realised it was just a mark where my leggings had been. Ah, well, bugger.
> 
> :rofl: :oops:


Hahahahaha brilliant :rofl:


----------



## playgirl666

Neversayno said:


> hey! Welcome! Of course you can. I’ll add you to the front page. ❤️❤️

Thank u :) got my first scan on Wednesday, so nervous x


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer :rofl: you never know you may do this time normally it’s often not until a while later

@playgirl666 I’m sure all will be amazing!


----------



## Suggerhoney

My nearly 11 weeks bump. 
Definitely looking pregnant now. It's popped over night.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi @playgirl666 good to have u over here hon.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney what a beautiful bump!


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi @playgirl666 good to have u over here hon.

Thank u :) xx


----------



## Neversayno

@MadamRose we are staggering starts but only because we need to test them all! Whole school will be in by Thursday. 

@LoneWanderer damn those pesky leggings! I never got A line either I might sharpie one on this time haha 

@Suggerhoney what a beautiful bump! Wowsers

@playgirl666 i have my rescan on weds too! I’m still nervous even though I got to see the awkward little sod on Thursday haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hehe thanks ladies. I feel like it's just popped over night. 
Just nice to finally look pregnant and not just bloated.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> @MadamRose we are staggering starts but only because we need to test them all! Whole school will be in by Thursday.
> 
> @LoneWanderer damn those pesky leggings! I never got A line either I might sharpie one on this time haha
> 
> @Suggerhoney what a beautiful bump! Wowsers
> 
> @playgirl666 i have my rescan on weds too! I’m still nervous even though I got to see the awkward little sod on Thursday haha



Awkward little sod:rofl:


----------



## Neversayno

@Suggerhoney try just looking fatter than normal haha I could hide this pregnancy until I’m 9 months I reckon haha 

anyone else freaking out about screening results I’ve been Googling and I shouldn’t have!


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney and @MadamRose and anyone who uses a Doppler lol-where do you go to look for baby? I just got mine today and can’t find anything. I went low like I saw online but nothing!


----------



## MadamRose

atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney and @MadamRose and anyone who uses a Doppler lol-where do you go to look for baby? I just got mine today and can’t find anything. I went low like I saw online but nothing!

Really low and move it really really slowly it can take ages to find baby. At your stage I had it low and angled is slightly lower too


----------



## mammag

atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney and @MadamRose and anyone who uses a Doppler lol-where do you go to look for baby? I just got mine today and can’t find anything. I went low like I saw online but nothing!

Screenshot from a video I took using the Doppler. I look way down low and angled.


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah when I use my Doppler it’s still quite low. Before now it was at pubic bone level which was hard as sometimes baby would hide underneath


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> @Suggerhoney try just looking fatter than normal haha I could hide this pregnancy until I’m 9 months I reckon haha
> 
> anyone else freaking out about screening results I’ve been Googling and I shouldn’t have!

Yeah I am hon. I have my 12 weeks hospital dating scan and bloodiest a week Friday. I'm worried because of my age. 

I'm praying we all get low risk results


----------



## Suggerhoney

mammag said:


> Screenshot from a video I took using the Doppler. I look way down low and angled.
> 
> View attachment 1095684


My baby is low to but I can feel the top of uterus about a inche and a half above my pubic bone. I do have a tilted pelvis though so that's probably why. I normoly find baby about a inch up from pubic bone in the middle.


----------



## playgirl666

Here's me at 8 weeks :) x


----------



## atx614

Thank you ladies! I found baby this morning for a brief second (at least I think it was baby LOL) it was faster than mine but it was fainter so the screen didn’t pick up a number. I will try again in a few days! But tomorrow I have a scan so I will pay attention to where she finds baby. Pretty sure baby is on my left side.


----------



## atx614

Love your bump @playgirl666!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Don't know if early nesting or the spring cleaning bug or what, but yesterday I suddenly went mad and starting cleaning everything in sight. Today I entirely regret it, I feel as tired and weak and nauseous as I did like a month ago. Plus, the house has already reverted to its previous state so I might as well not have bothered. Boooooo!


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer ugh I am not feeling the urge to clean anything. The house is a wreck at the moment. I am keeping up with dishes and laundry just cause I have to but haven’t actually cleaned in sooo long. Hopefully I will get energy in the second tri. I did when pregnant with my son but not my daughter. I was tired the whole pregnancy with her lol.


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer you aren’t alone on days I have any energy I end up wanting to clean loads. I’ve already emptied our spare bedroom of the bed etc to start making it Thumper’s

@atx614 Yay for finding heartbeat they say it usually sounds like a train or a galloping horse.
Good luck for the scan


----------



## playgirl666

atx614 said:


> Love your bump @playgirl666!!

Thank u :) x


----------



## Bittersweet

Lone I wonder what it is about this stage in pregnancy that does that to you?! On Saturday I went for two long walks and honestly yesterday I was so unwell with nausea headaches and fatigue!!! 
Lovely bump playgirl :)


----------



## LoneWanderer

I think it's being so excited at not feeling like actual death, so you go overboard and then REALLY regret it haha!

We've just had a mini-drama here, bloody baby rubbed his eye and somehow got his eyelashes folded and stuck inside the eyelid - and then would not open his eye so we could fix it for him! Took a few minutes of 'what the fuck do we do now' before I bribed him to watch the telly and he opened his eyes and out they popped. Bloody kids, eh? God knows how I'll cope with two of the little terrors.


----------



## Bittersweet

Hahah yeah probably although I feel like I look like death a lot :(. 
Oh no nothing worse bless him but glad it’s resolved


----------



## Suggerhoney

@playgirl666 
Good luck with ure scan tomorrow hon I'm sure it will be amazing and I can't wait to hear all about it. 


@LoneWanderer oh crikey is he OK bless him? 


@atx614 
So glad u found baby. For me they sound like a steam train or a galloping horse. My babies HB was very quiet when I first found it but now it's louder. Its just getting the hang of where to position the thing. When u have ure scan just look at where they put the thingy that's what I did. When I very first tried to find baby at 8 weeks I cudnt find it but It was probably to early or I had the thing way to low.


----------



## Bittersweet

Got my results back for the nuchal treating as here we use an app :) 1:2646 for downs and 1:100000 for edwards and pateaus


----------



## LoneWanderer

Arghhhh so just to add to the fun we have the poop dramas back again, poor little mite is screaming his head off trying but it's not coming to much. Got a ton of laxatives in him today so hopefully they'll flush through by tomorrow. Just what we needed, not(!)


----------



## atx614

LoneWanderer said:


> Arghhhh so just to add to the fun we have the poop dramas back again, poor little mite is screaming his head off trying but it's not coming to much. Got a ton of laxatives in him today so hopefully they'll flush through by tomorrow. Just what we needed, not(!)

Poor kiddo can’t catch a break! But really poor momma! I’m sorry I hope it passes quickly this time? Is it still the same tooth cutting through?


----------



## Neversayno

Great results Bittersweet amazing! 

really nervous about getting mine back! Need this little sod to play ball on Wednesday!!


----------



## atx614

@Neversayno i feel you! I will get my bloods for genetics on the 24th. I didn’t get it with either of my first two pregnancies so am feeling very nervous. I also knew someone who had a very high downs chance but her baby was fine when it was born. So trying to tell myself there is no reason to get worked up.


----------



## LoneWanderer

I'm not having the screening. I didn't last time either. What will be, will be. O:)


----------



## atx614

LoneWanderer said:


> I'm not having the screening. I didn't last time either. What will be, will be. O:)

I agree; what will be, will be. We will keep the baby no matter what. We are doing it this time because it is the first time my insurance will cover it and this way we can find out the gender early! If I was team yellow I wouldn’t bother with the test!


----------



## LoneWanderer

15 weeks.

:shock:


----------



## playgirl666

Scan tomorrow, so nervous xx


----------



## MadamRose

Lovey bump @LoneWanderer 

@playgirl666 hope it all goes well


----------



## Bittersweet

Good luck playgirl666

lone lovely bump hope wee one is feeling better

I took a funny turn at tea and have been in my bed since half 6. Have been feeling nausea all day was cooking and just suddenly felt weak and dizzy. Managed to eat bit if my tea but now lying in bed


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aww bless ya hope you feel better soon!


----------



## LoneWanderer

This one sure seems a bit brighter today! Which is a relief because I am still shattered. Dreading third tri with a toddler, it's been hard enough so far but at least I can still sit on the floor and pick him up and stuff - when bump takes over, which it will (if the last time is anything to go by, I will be the size of most people's 'full term with triplets' at about six months), then god help me doing normal mum stuff with him!

:rofl:


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer when I was in the third tri with my son my daughter got a kids tablet LOL. It saved me. She was 16 months when I was in the third try so I put little kid games and like Frozen on it. It was so worth it. 

my scan today went well! Since it was a private scan they don’t measure or anything, but we heard heartbeat and baby was moving like crazy! I had lemonade before so that’s probably why lol. She also said I have an anterior placenta and told me if I want to do a 3D ultra sound to come back at like 26 weeks cause the placenta will get in the way if later. Ugh so I guess I will be feeling baby move later. Still going to ask at my normal scan to make sure though. She gave me a disc with images and no printed images so I have to figure out how to get those on my phone then I can post one.

@playgirl666 good luck in your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## atx614

Bittersweet said:


> Good luck playgirl666
> 
> lone lovely bump hope wee one is feeling better
> 
> I took a funny turn at tea and have been in my bed since half 6. Have been feeling nausea all day was cooking and just suddenly felt weak and dizzy. Managed to eat bit if my tea but now lying in bed

Ugh I am so sorry! I hope the resting helps and you feel better soon. I get dizzy when I don’t drink enough water, maybe that will help some too


----------



## Bittersweet

Glad scan went well hun!

honestly I’m feeling so bad. Just nausea constantly I don’t want to be a whinge because I know people who would kill to be in this position but it’s impacting on my daily functioning :( I’m not being sick and I’m drinking and eating just by force now


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yup all the sympathies for that one. I keep thinking I'm over it, then days like today hit where I feel so sick. I don't even wanna move for fear of setting it off. I somehow, god knows how, drag myself through the day, as soon as other half gets home I hand over little one and curl up under a blanket. Luckily it's not constant for me like it was at the start, just a day here and there now, but it's no fun AT ALL is it? Especially at 15 weeks when they tell you it should all have passed by now! Here's hoping that second tri glow finds us both very soon.


----------



## playgirl666

Just under 4 hours until my scan, im so nervous xx


----------



## MrsReed2015

Ok so I logged on and found 854 unread messages.. whoops!

can’t read them all but from what I’ve seen your all doing well!

I had an early scan at 6 weeks, empty sac. When back a week later and saw baby and heartbeat!\\:D/ My dates were waaayyyy off.

So I’m 14 weeks going on last period but could be anywhere between 12-14. Scan next week will help rectify this!


----------



## Neversayno

LoneWanderer said:


> 15 weeks.
> 
> :shock:
> 
> View attachment 1095748




atx614 said:


> @LoneWanderer when I was in the third tri with my son my daughter got a kids tablet LOL. It saved me. She was 16 months when I was in the third try so I put little kid games and like Frozen on it. It was so worth it.
> 
> look at that beautiful bump lovely xx
> 
> my scan today went well! Since it was a private scan they don’t measure or anything, but we heard heartbeat and baby was moving like crazy! I had lemonade before so that’s probably why lol. She also said I have an anterior placenta and told me if I want to do a 3D ultra sound to come back at like 26 weeks cause the placenta will get in the way if later. Ugh so I guess I will be feeling baby move later. Still going to ask at my normal scan to make sure though. She gave me a disc with images and no printed images so I have to figure out how to get those on my phone then I can post one.
> 
> 
> @playgirl666 good luck in your scan tomorrow!![/QUOT
> 
> Ahh glad the scan went well xx
> 
> 
> 
> playgirl666 said:
> 
> 
> Just under 4 hours until my scan, im so nervous xx
> 
> I’ve just had mine, all ok I I’ll update later.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsReed2015 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I logged on and found 854 unread messages.. whoops!
> 
> can’t read them all but from what I’ve seen your all doing well!
> 
> I had an early scan at 6 weeks, empty sac. When back a week later and saw baby and heartbeat!\\:D/ My dates were waaayyyy off.
> 
> So I’m 14 weeks going on last period but could be anywhere between 12-14. Scan next week will help rectify this!Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered where you were @MrsReed2015 i am glad that all was ok yay!! Gosh times flies doesn’t it!!Click to expand...


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dunno how much more stress this week has in store for me but the damn toddler managed to get behind the fireguard and take a bite out of some fake coal while I was out of the room for JUST 40 FUCKING SECONDS at most.

So now I'm obviously imagining terrible scenarios where this fibreglass rock thing is tearing his insides to shreds.. meanwhile he seems absolutely fine* - though he threw the mother of all tantrums when I took the coal away and told him off.

WHY OH WHY OH WHY have I decided to double the stress with a whole extra child when, quite frankly, I'm barely competent enough to keep just one of the bloody things alive and well?! :rofl:

*doctor calling later about his butt issues so I'll run it past them but I am confident they'll tell me it's just one of those things kids do and to let it pass through.


----------



## Neversayno

Well scan was interesting!! 

put my dates wayyy forward due date 10 September! Baby was in a really awkward position so couldn’t get a clear Measurement of neck so for reassurance I’m having the quad test in 2 weeks!!! 

apart from that everything else is perfect!! 13weeks and 5 days


----------



## Suggerhoney

I will be having the screening because I'm 41 i had a 1 in 400 chance of downs with my son which was 2 years ago that's still low risk. 

I'm very worried what I will get this time. I'm scared I'm going to get a high risk result. 

Nothing wrong with having a baby with downs but they can die b4 they are born. A lady on here lost her little boy at 20 weeks he had downs so I really am praying I get a low risk result again. 
I'm very anxious and scared. 

Do they do the bloodtest after the 12 week scan? They did with my son?
How long do u have to wait for results? 
If I remember it's 7 days??


I just want all that out the way and to know baby is completely healthy. 
When I was 32 pregnant with dd my chances were 1 in 1000 and the at 39 with my son it was 1 in 400. That was only 2 years ago so I'm hoping and praying it hasn't changed much and it will still be low risk.
I'm so scared. 

My scan is just a week and a half away now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> Well scan was interesting!!
> 
> put my dates wayyy forward due date 10 September! Baby was in a really awkward position so couldn’t get a clear Measurement of neck so for reassurance I’m having the quad test in 2 weeks!!!
> 
> apart from that everything else is perfect!! 13weeks and 5 days
> 
> View attachment 1095774


That's amazing they put u forward. I'm hoping I get put forward again even just by another day so then I can just be out of first trimester. 
My scan is on the 19th so a week Friday. 
They didn't measure the natural fold at my privet scan so I'm nervous and so nervous about the blood test results. 
Just want it all out the way. 
Just to know baby is healthy.


----------



## playgirl666

On my way to the scan, im terrified, will update once im out xx


----------



## playgirl666

Had scan, baby looks perfect with a lovely strong heartbeat, so happy xx


----------



## stephx

Just had my scan too! Due date pushed forward to 13th September.

Any nub theorists wanna take a guess? \\:D/


----------



## stephx

playgirl666 said:


> Had scan, baby looks perfect with a lovely strong heartbeat, so happy xx
> 
> View attachment 1095776

Amazing! Glad everything went well :baby:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations @playgirl666 I new all wud be OK. Such a cute little beanie. And so happy it went well. 


@stephx awwwww lovely photo hon and I think that's a little girl :pink:


----------



## Neversayno

Can anyone please hazard a guess at mine too haha xx


----------



## stephx

Neversayno said:


> Can anyone please hazard a guess at mine too haha xx

can you reupload your scan pic?

Been researching all afternoon and I’m really hoping for a girl now 8-[ I thought I was on the fence


----------



## Neversayno

Here it is


----------



## stephx

Neversayno said:


> Well scan was interesting!!
> 
> put my dates wayyy forward due date 10 September! Baby was in a really awkward position so couldn’t get a clear Measurement of neck so for reassurance I’m having the quad test in 2 weeks!!!
> 
> apart from that everything else is perfect!! 13weeks and 5 days
> 
> View attachment 1095774


I’d guess boy!


----------



## Neversayno

stephx said:


> I’d guess boy!

Theory behind that or just a guess? I think boy lol


----------



## stephx

Suggerhoney said:


> Congratulations @playgirl666 I new all wud be OK. Such a cute little beanie. And so happy it went well.
> 
> 
> @stephx awwwww lovely photo hon and I think that's a little girl :pink:

Thank you Sugger :flow:


----------



## stephx

Neversayno said:


> Theory behind that or just a guess? I think boy lol

Wild guess I’m afraid, hopefully we have someone here who’s good at this


----------



## Neversayno

@stephx i might be calling my self a pro soon! I couldn’t work out the nub can’t see if either of ours have one so I looked into the skull theory! 

Skull Theory - The Physical Attributes of your Baby's Skull Matter


----------



## LoneWanderer

_Finally _I have my 16 week appointment. I'll be 18 weeks by then, but hey, what can ya do?

Should be a nice month though, get to hear heartbeat, then scan two weeks later, then book section a week after that. Everything at once.

I do keep getting the odd worry that maybe everything's not okay, after all its been so long since the scan now. BUT I'm definitely starting to feel something like movement a few times a day, hoping it gets more convincing and reassuring soon, plus every few days I get hit with all the tiredness and nausea as a timely reminder that someone is messing with my insides.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies worked out how to share videos yay. Do u think babies HB sounds like a galloping horse or a steam train?


----------



## Suggerhoney

And this is a video of my scan last week. 
So happy I've finally realised how to upload videos. 

Thank you @MadamRose for telling me how to do it. Just thought I wud give it a try and it worked. Thank you


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies worked out how to share videos yay. Do u think babies HB sounds like a galloping horse or a steam train?

I think it sounds like a girl, all my girls sounded like this :) xxx


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer glad the little one is feeling better

@atx614 so glad your scan went well.

@MrsReed2015 glad all is going well, its crazy how off dates etc can be. I know my dates for 100% and they still moved my dates 4 days at my scan!

@Suggerhoney I'm sure your scan will fly round! I think it mixtures between the two. I think you are having a little girl though for some reason. 

@Neversayno Sorry baby was being awkward but glad all looks good at the scan :) I'd guess boy. 

@playgirl666 Glad all is good :)

@stephx lovely scan - I'd guess girl


----------



## Neversayno

@Suggerhoney i think it sounds like a train to me.


----------



## DSemcho

Hey yo. Looks like I'm joining yall lol.

EDD 26SEPT


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @LoneWanderer glad the little one is feeling better
> 
> @atx614 so glad your scan went well.
> 
> @MrsReed2015 glad all is going well, its crazy how off dates etc can be. I know my dates for 100% and they still moved my dates 4 days at my scan!
> 
> @Suggerhoney I'm sure your scan will fly round! I think it mixtures between the two. I think you are having a little girl though for some reason.
> 
> @Neversayno Sorry baby was being awkward but glad all looks good at the scan :) I'd guess boy.
> 
> @playgirl666 Glad all is good :)
> 
> @stephx lovely scan - I'd guess girl


That's what I thought like one minute it sounds like a steam train and the next a horse and then the 2 mixed together. 
I'm feeling girl now to esp as hr is still fast.


----------



## atx614

Congrats on all the scans! Beautiful pics! I never figured out the nub theory or the one with where the baby implants. But I think a more rounded skull is suppose to be a boy. And a square and flatter skull a girl. But again I am not sure!


----------



## MadamRose

This is Thumper from this morning, haven’t done it in a few days but still not feeling movement so I do like to check every now and again. I’m sure I was feeling movement by this point with DD1 even with my placenta at the front


----------



## atx614

Ah I love the Doppler sound! It took me so long to find HB this week but I am going to try again next week and hopefully it will be easier. I have anterior placenta too so will be feeling movements late, so hoping to get better at the Doppler for peace of mind!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> This is Thumper from this morning, haven’t done it in a few days but still not feeling movement so I do like to check every now and again. I’m sure I was feeling movement by this point with DD1 even with my placenta at the front



That definitely sounds like a horse


----------



## Suggerhoney

I will keep checking mine untill I feel movements. My placenta is at the back this time so I cud start feeling things by 13 weeks. Can't wait


----------



## Suggerhoney

DSemcho said:


> Hey yo. Looks like I'm joining yall lol.
> 
> EDD 26SEPT


Hello hon welcome.


----------



## MadamRose

@DSemcho welcome!!

@Suggerhoney if I don’t get movement soon I think I might cry I’m almost 17 weeks. I’m sure I wasn’t waiting this long with DD1 and an anterior placenta 

I do have a weird uncomfortable lump that keeps forming my my bump - think it’s too high to be baby. Happens so randomly - Sometimes when I’m laying down and sometimes when I’m walking around and it can be so painful


----------



## atx614

This is my first anterior placenta pregnancy but they told me I could expect movement between 18-20 weeks so I bet you will be feeling movement soon hun. Hmmm... I am not sure about the lump. Is it like a cramp feeling. I got Charlie horse type cramps with my DD that were in my stomach. They did get painful too.


----------



## MadamRose

atx614 said:


> This is my first anterior placenta pregnancy but they told me I could expect movement between 18-20 weeks so I bet you will be feeling movement soon hun. Hmmm... I am not sure about the lump. Is it like a cramp feeling. I got Charlie horse type cramps with my DD that were in my stomach. They did get painful too.

My midwife said it could be as late as 24 weeks I’d honestly be so upset - my girls are desperate to start feeling movement.

And if could be it’s weird part of it goes sort of hard and has a physical lump but isn’t just a small section on my right hand side


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @DSemcho welcome!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney if I don’t get movement soon I think I might cry I’m almost 17 weeks. I’m sure I wasn’t waiting this long with DD1 and an anterior placenta
> 
> I do have a weird uncomfortable lump that keeps forming my my bump - think it’s too high to be baby. Happens so randomly - Sometimes when I’m laying down and sometimes when I’m walking around and it can be so painful


I felt small movements from 18 weeks with my son and Anterior placenta and I think it was around 18 weeks with dd to and I had a Anterior placenta with her to.

I didn't start feeling actual kicks untill 21 weeks and the really big movements was around week 28. I hated having to wait so long but it's just the placenta cushioning the movements.

With our eldest Son my placenta was at the back and i started feeling movements at 14 weeks with him.

It was so hard with Anterior placenta. All the other ladies were feeling movements and I wasn't.
I totally know how u feel. U mite start feeling flutters in the next week or so hon. So look out for them.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I haven't felt a thing yet. I think lone was feeling something something at 11 weeks if I remember but I've not felt anything at all yet but hopefully I will soon. In the next few weeks.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> I felt small movements from 18 weeks with my son and Anterior placenta and I think it was around 18 weeks with dd to and I had a Anterior placenta with her to.
> 
> I didn't start feeling actual kicks untill 21 weeks and the really big movements was around week 28. I hated having to wait so long but it's just the placenta cushioning the movements.
> 
> With our eldest Son my placenta was at the back and i started feeling movements at 14 weeks with him.
> 
> It was so hard with Anterior placenta. All the other ladies were feeling movements and I wasn't.
> I totally know how u feel. U mite start feeling flutters in the next week or so hon. So look out for them.

Yes it’s just strange I think with DD 1 it was around 16 weeks. So to be closer to 17 and still nothing yet it be my 3rd pregnancy just seems weird


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yeah mine comes and goes: nothing today as yet but yesterday it was definitely moving about in there. Same last time too. But nothing spectacular, just the odd bit of - calling it fluttering isn't right, it's nothing like that... more like something rolling over in there. Or like... going over a big hill in the car. Very slight, but defs there.

But that said, I didn't get proper 'feel from the outside' kicks until 24 weeks with my first, and that was with a placenta at the back. Probably nearer 26 weeks when other half could first get a feel of it. Takes bloody ages for them to get the strength and size to actually get through all the layers and make a noticeable impact.


----------



## Bittersweet

Steph your first picture looks like stacking which would make me say :blue:! Neversayno I can’t see the nub on yours sadly 

I’ve not felt any flutter today felt lots of tickles from the inside yesterday! Morning sickness still rife and boobs hurting.


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Steph your first picture looks like stacking which would make me say :blue:! Neversayno I can’t see the nub on yours sadly
> 
> I’ve not felt any flutter today felt lots of tickles from the inside yesterday! Morning sickness still rife and boobs hurting.

Any idea about these @Bittersweet



Yay for you feeling tickles!


----------



## Zoboe95

Got a bit left behind, but have finally caught up with all the comments!! 

Feeling so much less yuck the last few days! :lol: had a crazy busy day at work today, think I ran up and downstairs a few too many times, my stomach really aches tonight :neutral: not comfy!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm still feeling sick most days but haven't been sick yet. Been very close but managed to stop myself. 
Boobs are sore 

Having mega round ligament pain tonight right in the groan outch.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh yes it takes ages to feel kicks on the outside. That's definitely around the 23+ week mark. 
I know as soon as I get to 2nd trimester it will fly. 
Just under 2 weeks and 2nd tri yay


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh yes it takes ages to feel kicks on the outside. That's definitely around the 23+ week mark.
> I know as soon as I get to 2nd trimester it will fly.
> Just under 2 weeks and 2nd tri yay

Not long at all until you hit the 2nd tri!


----------



## Zoboe95

I'm 12 weeks today!! Got my scan Tuesday, so I'm excited, nervous and all the emotions. OH can't come with me this time because he starts a new job on Monday, so wouldn't give a great impression to ask for Tues afternoon off! Also at a different hospital to previous, so going to be a bit weird!


----------



## Bittersweet

Madamrose no nub there that’s clear hun sorry x


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 good luck on your scan Tuesday! Can’t wait to see pics!

@Suggerhoney so close to the second tri!! I have been having RL pain lately as well. No fun!

I have finally been able to sleep better the last few nights. My hip isn’t hurting as much. Hopefully the good sleep continues. Still not eating the greatest as I it’s hard to eat meat and I am eating mostly carbs. I bought a pregnancy protein shake powder off Amazon called mommi and it got good reviews but was terrible and smelled like chemicals lol. Anyone have a protein powder they like that’s safe during pregnancy?


----------



## atx614

Here are some pics from my scan this week, I had to take pictures of the screen so not great but still nice to see little one growing. I don’t know the theories well but anyone have any guesses on gender?


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww fab pics hun too early for nub and too late for Ramzi sadly x


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet I didn’t think their was. 

@Zoboe95 happy 12 weeks! 

@atx614 lovely pictures :) I agree it’s lovely to see baby progressing 

I’m not sure if my bump has popped more everyone was commenting about how big I look today - asking if I’m sure I’m only almost 17 weeks ](*,)


----------



## Bittersweet

Madam rose there isn’t on mine either annoyingly but probably a good way to keep me team :yellow:. 

re your bump j hear you! I was all bloat from 10/12 weeks and now it’s a definitive bump it’s also getting harder which is great


----------



## MadamRose

Mines definitely a bump has vee


Bittersweet said:


> Madam rose there isn’t on mine either annoyingly but probably a good way to keep me team :yellow:.
> 
> re your bump j hear you! I was all bloat from 10/12 weeks and now it’s a definitive bump it’s also getting harder which is great

mines definitely a bump has been for a while but today everyone has just been making comments - makes me wonder if I’m bigger than I should be :help:


----------



## Zoboe95

@MadamRose I think it's just a thing people say to be honest. I remember people saying it to me last time, along with 'are you sure it's not twins?' but in reality I was tiny the whole way through! Lo was only 5lb 9oz, and I was still wearing my usual leggings the night I went into labour!


----------



## Bittersweet

I think if it’s quite obvious now people will be a bit more vocal aboht it hun. I don’t believe in there being a right or wrong size anyway :) x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck at ure scan @Zoboe95 
I'm just behind u hehe. My scan and screening bloods is this Friday. 

Unfortunately me and DH have to be at the hospital at 8:30am on friday to have lateral flow covid test.
Providing we both get a negative then can both go to scan. That's at 9:20am.


Just makes me extra anxious having to have that now. 
But I don't go anywhere because I'm classed as supper vulnerable and cud die if i got covid so I'm still sheilding so should be OK but just didn't need the added stress on top of being really anxious about the scan and blood results. 

I really hope and pray I get low risk[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

@atx614 
Great photo u was lucky they let u take a pic with ure phone they wudnt let me do that with My 2 early scans. 


Yes not long now. 1 week and 2 days untill 2nd tri. Cud be even sooner if I get put more forward. 

Be so glad to get out of first tri it's dragged so bad.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So my bump has really popped over night will get a photo. 

Seen my 84 year old nanna today she had a feel of the bump and also around my back and she's completely changed her mind and is now saying boy. Creepy thing is she is normoly right lol. 

She thought girl with my son untill she saw me so be interesting to see if she is right in the next few weeks.


----------



## LoneWanderer

The other half is spring cleaning like a man possessed. Nesting must have kicked in.

I'm sat on my arse watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse with the tiny one. 

I do not nest, I rest. :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

OK so this is all bump no bloat. Not eaten today yet. Only a tiny pork pie lol. Almost 12 weeks bumpy.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> The other half is spring cleaning like a man possessed. Nesting must have kicked in.
> 
> I'm sat on my arse watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse with the tiny one.
> 
> I do not nest, I rest. :rofl:



U have ure DH very well trained hehe.


----------



## Bittersweet

Lone I’m impressed haha!

suggar lovely wee bump!


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney lovely bump!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Lone I’m impressed haha!
> 
> suggar lovely wee bump!


Thank u hon 


MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney lovely bump!

Thanks sweet. Don't worry what people say about ure bump. 
When I was 27 weeks with my son some womon thought I was full term and due :shock:.


----------



## Suggerhoney

This was me at 36 weeks with my son


----------



## Zoboe95

Lovely bump! I haven't really got a bump yet, but my comfy jeans don't fit any more :-( I'm in that inbetweeny bit where my jeans don't fit, but my maternity jeans are massive! 

Felt a bit rubbish this weekend, Full of cold and just meh. Got to get our room tidy by Monday as we've got a guy coming to look at the windows, but just cannot summon the energy!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> Lovely bump! I haven't really got a bump yet, but my comfy jeans don't fit any more :-( I'm in that inbetweeny bit where my jeans don't fit, but my maternity jeans are massive!
> 
> Felt a bit rubbish this weekend, Full of cold and just meh. Got to get our room tidy by Monday as we've got a guy coming to look at the windows, but just cannot summon the energy!!


Thanks hon. My maternity jeggings were a little bit big on me but now they fit me great.
I always show early on in pregnancy. Always by 12 weeks I have a bump. I'm very pattite so I don't know it that has something to do with it 

But I have a tilted pelvis and womb so the top of uterus is nearly half way to my belly button so that cud be another reason why I have a bump by 11/12 weeks.
I'm almost 12 week now so it seemed my bump just popped over night.

I've been having alot of round ligament pain for the past few days so new something was going on.
By 15 weeks I'm quite big. I always get people saying is it twins. Not yet with this one because I haven't been anywhere but by 14 weeks with my son the comments started.

I do think ure right and it's just something people do. See a pregnant woman. Ooow when u due then? u say ure only like 16 17 18 weeks, and its Ure big are u having twins or triplets. Oh yes I've had that alot. And will prob will with this one to when I start going out and about.

:shock:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yeah ignore folk, everyone has an opinion, either you're too big or too small or carrying too high or low or whatever. Your bump is absolutely perfect for you, balls to anyone making you doubt that.

I looked full term from halfway through with the boy so I just embraced it. Here's me last time at 26 weeks... 

:rofl:


----------



## DSemcho

I feel some flutters randomly, not sure if it's baby or not lol. Been feeling more tired this time around than normal, more stressed. But my life is definitely different this time around - and going through it alone is also weird. 

My oldest is excited, and demands it be a girl - he has told me multiple times if it's a boy he will be "stressed up" (he's 5.5). 

This time was an oopsie baby, from a date night with a guy. It was supposed to be a week and a half after my ovulation date, but guess who ovulated late. I told him, but he doesn't want to be involved. So single mom of 3 here I come! 

Nausea isn't as bad, food aversions are still hit or miss (I believe I'm 12 weeks today?). 

Next OB appointment is 24March, where we are doing the panorama blood test, so I will hopefully know the gender soon. Fx'd for a girl since I already have two boys.


----------



## MadamRose

17 weeks today! Can’t believe how fast it’s going!!! So close to being half way!!!

I wasn’t sure if I maybe felt movement yesterday but it was more of a roll than a flutter or pop so waiting to see if I feel it again to be sure!

I was sorting all the photos on my phone last night (my dropbox is full so I was transferring loads to my external hard drive) and found some from just before lockdown last year when we went to visit my cousin and her newborn and there is lovely photos of by girls holding her baby. Can’t believe in a few months that will be them with their brother or sister <3

@Suggerhoney my round ligament pain is crazy, I stood up yesterday after my dinner and watching the rugby and the pain literally took my breath away for a second! 

Happy Mother’s Day to all the U.K. mummies!!!


----------



## Neversayno

Great to catch up with you all! Happy Mother’s Day Uk mummies xx


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose beautiful bump! And I LOVE that dress.

@DSemcho happy 12 weeks! I hope you have a girl so your little guy isn’t “stressed up”, he sounds like a drama boy like my little guy LOL. My appt and scan is also the 24th and will be doing bloods to find out gender as well. Will you get a scan that day as well?


----------



## DSemcho

atx614 said:


> @DSemcho happy 12 weeks! I hope you have a girl so your little guy isn’t “stressed up”, he sounds like a drama boy like my little guy LOL. My appt and scan is also the 24th and will be doing bloods to find out gender as well. Will you get a scan that day as well?

Nope. Even though I'm high risk due to multiple losses, they're not doing another scan until 20 weeks for some reason. I hope it's a girl too, because I've decided I'm getting my tubes tied after this lol.


----------



## LoneWanderer

So, its been like however long since I last posted about getting movement, I dunno, like four days? Anyway since then: nothing. Not so much as a flicker. Wasnt overly concerned because its early days and the little buggers can hide pretty well in there, but the longer it doesn't do anything at all, the more anxious I am for it to just boot me or something so I know all is well. Still just over a week til midwife, so hopefully it spends the next few days getting more active again.


----------



## atx614

@DSemcho ugh that stinks. I’m so sorry. Are you able to book a private scan for reassurance?

@LoneWanderer I hope you feel movement today. That is stressful but I think completely normal! I remember early on with my son after I felt movement it would be a few days until I felt it again. Then after a few weeks the movement became regular once he was a little bigger. Maybe you could look ok FB and see if you could get a Doppler for reassurance? I am happy your next appointment isn’t far off.


----------



## Bittersweet

Had a lovely lunch of bacon cheese and green breans and now I’ve thrown it all up first time this pregnancy I’ve been sick


----------



## Bittersweet

As in physically sick


----------



## mammag

Shew!!! I’ve been gone a couple of days and it took forever to catch up on everyone’s comments!!!! I’m jealous of all your bumps. I still have nothing. I’m 12 wks so maybe I’ll pop soon? I want a bump. I never got one with my last baby until he dropped right before I had him and since this will be my last I want a bump for the whole time. 

my round ligament pain has been out of this world. Takes my breath away. I still am only losing weight. @Suggerhoney sorry you’re sick. I’ve thrown up nearly daily for the last two months. It’s exhausting. 

I still don’t feel pregnant. Don’t feel like I’m going to actually have a baby. Maybe that’s why I’m so quiet in here. You’re all so excited and I just don’t feel it yet. Is that normal? Will it go away? With Zane as soon as I saw his hb flicker on the US I was excited. I cried. I listened with the Doppler every day. I barely use it with this one. Every few days maybe just for reassurance. 

Happy Mother’s Day to you all!! It’s not time here yet. Not sure when mother’s day is tbh 

also is anyone else dealing with constipation? I have it so bad I want to cry some days. My midwife has me on a twice a day stool softener but that’s only brought about two separate BMs. It’s actually terrible. This pregnancy is so different than all my others in every way.


----------



## LoneWanderer

mammag said:


> Shew!!! I’ve been gone a couple of days and it took forever to catch up on everyone’s comments!!!! I’m jealous of all your bumps. I still have nothing. I’m 12 wks so maybe I’ll pop soon? I want a bump. I never got one with my last baby until he dropped right before I had him and since this will be my last I want a bump for the whole time.
> 
> my round ligament pain has been out of this world. Takes my breath away. I still am only losing weight. @Suggerhoney sorry you’re sick. I’ve thrown up nearly daily for the last two months. It’s exhausting.
> 
> I still don’t feel pregnant. Don’t feel like I’m going to actually have a baby. Maybe that’s why I’m so quiet in here. You’re all so excited and I just don’t feel it yet. Is that normal? Will it go away? With Zane as soon as I saw his hb flicker on the US I was excited. I cried. I listened with the Doppler every day. I barely use it with this one. Every few days maybe just for reassurance.
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day to you all!! It’s not time here yet. Not sure when mother’s day is tbh
> 
> also is anyone else dealing with constipation? I have it so bad I want to cry some days. My midwife has me on a twice a day stool softener but that’s only brought about two separate BMs. It’s actually terrible. This pregnancy is so different than all my others in every way.

I'm not excited. Honestly, I'm just ticking along. The first time was a miracle we thought would never happen, this one... well it's a bonus, we always said we wanted two, perhaps not quite so quickly though haha! Since my sickness faded I don't feel anything, especially with the little tickles stopping as well. So I just feel decidedly normal over here.

I was the same with the boy though, like, for all the scans and hearing the heartbeat and everything, it just never really hit home. Even when we first brought the baby home, I felt like we'd just been given a random baby, rather than him being, you know, mine. He grew on me pretty quick of course, but I guess I just don't bond with bumps until they are screaming balls of actual baby.

And as for my bump - sure I'm massive, but to be honest it's left over from the last one so I was always gonna pop quickly. I put on SOOOOOOO much weight during and after, and the kid was so big he split all my abdo muscles, so I've never really stopped looking pregnant. Even so, I didn't expect to be THIS big this quick.

And Christ, don't talk to me about bloody constipation! From the second I get pregnant until about a month after delivery, that's just it for my bowels. Beyond TMI here but there's been points that only... ahem... manual disimpaction will do the trick. Seriously IT SUCKS MAJOR BALLS. I have no advice, just all the sympathy and solidarity.


----------



## Zoboe95

Got my scan tomorrow, not been nervous really at all until about an hour ago when I went to the bathroom and found a little blood me and oh DTD last night, so I really really hope it's because of that, but I'm really scared now! It was only a little bit, sorry tmi, one stringy bit then a few spots. I've put a pad on for the last hour and there's like 2 tiny marks, so I'm really hoping it's nothing, but it's freaking me out!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> Got my scan tomorrow, not been nervous really at all until about an hour ago when I went to the bathroom and found a little blood me and oh DTD last night, so I really really hope it's because of that, but I'm really scared now! It was only a little bit, sorry tmi, one stringy bit then a few spots. I've put a pad on for the last hour and there's like 2 tiny marks, so I'm really hoping it's nothing, but it's freaking me out!

Aww do try not to worry, it *will* be because of last night - very easy to irritate the cervix especially early on. All that extra blood floating about and everything's so sensitive. Great that you have the scan tomorrow to put your mind at rest. Get your feet up, have a brew and try and relax. Be lovely to see bubba tomorrow, try to look forward to it. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Zoboe95

LoneWanderer said:


> Aww do try not to worry, it *will* be because of last night - very easy to irritate the cervix especially early on. All that extra blood floating about and everything's so sensitive. Great that you have the scan tomorrow to put your mind at rest. Get your feet up, have a brew and try and relax. Be lovely to see bubba tomorrow, try to look forward to it. Let us know how you get on.

Jesus I'm a wreck, read your comment, and your positivity nearly made me cry thankyou though, it does help! I'm full of cold, and tired and I think everything just hit me tonight! I'm having one of those nights where I don't even want all the attention for it, I just want to curl up and hide somewhere! 

Coming on here meant I could talk about it with people who understand what we are all going through, and that really helps ❤️


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> Jesus I'm a wreck, read your comment, and your positivity nearly made me cry thankyou though, it does help! I'm full of cold, and tired and I think everything just hit me tonight! I'm having one of those nights where I don't even want all the attention for it, I just want to curl up and hide somewhere!
> 
> Coming on here meant I could talk about it with people who understand what we are all going through, and that really helps ❤️

Awww bless you, it's rubbish that you're feeling poorly, that won't help. Seriously, I'd pretty much expect to see a bit of blood after sex, it's perfectly normal in the early days, so don't let it worry you at all. Honestly I'm just impressed you're even up for DTD haha! A cold is a damn fine excuse in my book ;) 

Tomorrow will be lovely, you'll get to see the little one. Hope it cooperates and you get some good pics to take home.

:holly:... just because.


----------



## Zoboe95

not sure oh could survive without DTD throughout 

:holly: I wish this emoji was available not on this platform, I would use it a LOT more regularly!! 

Anyway enough of me being all negative, how is everyone doing?? Hopefully I'll be back to my positive self tomorrow!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> Got my scan tomorrow, not been nervous really at all until about an hour ago when I went to the bathroom and found a little blood me and oh DTD last night, so I really really hope it's because of that, but I'm really scared now! It was only a little bit, sorry tmi, one stringy bit then a few spots. I've put a pad on for the last hour and there's like 2 tiny marks, so I'm really hoping it's nothing, but it's freaking me out!



I had that happen with my son at 12 weeks untill 13 weeks. 
It was only when wiping and was cm with bright red streaks in and then pinky spotting. 
I had a scan and all was fine. 
Midwife just told me it's very normol to spot in first trimester. 
I'm sure ure scan will be amazing tomorrow. 


Mine is Friday and I'm just willing the days away. 
That's why I've been a bit quite on here. 
I Just want to get it all out the way and no baby is OK. 
I'm so freeking scared.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Fairly sure I just felt something roll about in there. Having a sugary tea to try and perk the little bugger up a bit, and I think it might be working. Yay!

Today I actually feel second-trimestery, finally - completely less sick, lots of energy, even forced myself to put a face on and get my glow going. It's been proper sunny, me and toddler had a walk round the block (which took fucking ages because that kid cannot go more than two feet forward before changing direction or just sitting down) and I'm even getting a bit of work done for once.

Guarantee tomorrow I'll regret my optimism but for now, WOOOOO all the second tri vibes. Big love ladies! <3


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 yes I agree with Lone, I am just impressed you he sex lol! And I sure the blood, especially with that tiny amount was from sex. I had a tiny but after my 8 week pap smear and my dr told me I probably would because the cervix is so sensitive right now. He also said it is very common to have spotting after sex. But I am very happy your scan is tomorrow so you won’t have to worry long! What time is your scan?


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Fairly sure I just felt something roll about in there. Having a sugary tea to try and perk the little bugger up a bit, and I think it might be working. Yay!
> 
> Today I actually feel second-trimestery, finally - completely less sick, lots of energy, even forced myself to put a face on and get my glow going. It's been proper sunny, me and toddler had a walk round the block (which took fucking ages because that kid cannot go more than two feet forward before changing direction or just sitting down) and I'm even getting a bit of work done for once.
> 
> Guarantee tomorrow I'll regret my optimism but for now, WOOOOO all the second tri vibes. Big love ladies! <3
> 
> View attachment 1096019


Beautiful hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

So I thought I wud share a photo of myself so u know who ure talking to. 
I don't actually look 41 and alot of people don't believe me when I tell them. 
My name is Danielle but my fiends call me Danniii. 
Hi:hi:


----------



## Neversayno

@Zoboe95 good luck for tomorrow honey. All that anxiety is totally normal. Xxxxx

@LoneWanderer i want to bottle you up and take you around in my handbag!! You’re a breath of fresh air haha 

❤️❤️


----------



## Zoboe95

Thankyou all for all your positivity and distractions ❤️❤️ sat here trying not to cry at all your lovely distractions! I'm never usually hormonal and cryey!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> Thankyou all for all your positivity and distractions ❤️❤️ sat here trying not to cry at all your lovely distractions! I'm never usually hormonal and cryey!


Good luck sweety


----------



## Suggerhoney

Terrible night sleep last night and now feeling as sick as a dog. 

Good luck with ure scan today @Zoboe95 I'm praying everything goes brilliantly and looking forward to seeing photo. 


@LoneWanderer u make me laugh so much. Glad ure here making us all giggle we definitely need it. 


I have a question about HR. 
So 12 weeks now and little one is still 168bpm is that to fast at this stage or is that still a healthy HR? 

Another 3 full days untill my scan. 
Kind of glad it's been booked for early morning now but I bet on Friday I will be like a zombie lol. 

I am excited but also nervous. Just want it to go well and get low risk results with the screening and then I can book my gender scan for 16 weeks.


----------



## Medic12

Suggerhoney said:


> Terrible night sleep last night and now feeling as sick as a dog.
> 
> Good luck with ure scan today @Zoboe95 I'm praying everything goes brilliantly and looking forward to seeing photo.
> 
> 
> @LoneWanderer u make me laugh so much. Glad ure here making us all giggle we definitely need it.
> 
> 
> I have a question about HR.
> So 12 weeks now and little one is still 168bpm is that to fast at this stage or is that still a healthy HR?
> 
> Another 3 full days untill my scan.
> Kind of glad it's been booked for early morning now but I bet on Friday I will be like a zombie lol.
> 
> I am excited but also nervous. Just want it to go well and get low risk results with the screening and then I can book my gender scan for 16 weeks.

160’ish beats per minute is perfect for 12 weeks!! Yay! Sounds amazing


----------



## LoneWanderer

I dunno what it is about pregnancy that makes other people's food look so appealing to me, but almost every day my poor other half comes home from work to this exact announcement:

"I ate your [whatever]. 
I'm not even sorry. 
I DIDN'T EVEN LIKE IT!"

:rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Lone that’s so funny! I’m the opposite I lose it when my OH eats anything that is mine haha! 

Zoe hope scan went okay!

suggar it’s nice to meet you no way you are 41!! 

im still feeling a bit ick. After being physically sick yesterday I spent the afternoon on the sofa watching Netflix. Went to bed at half 8. Fell straight asleep and this morning I had a headache so OH took wee one to nursery and let me sleep in. I’m off this week anyway. Got up at half 9 walked the dog for an hour or so dyed my roots they were so grey (and I’m only 28!) went to the shop for a salad for lunch and now I’m back on sofa again haha! Oh and I hoovered and some washing. So actually feel like I’ve made some effort today haha! I’ve got a work thing at 4 so a few hours for me


----------



## Suggerhoney

Well just checked babies HB again and was 158 to 160bpm. Getting excited about my scan now and can't wait to see baby again but I am still nervous. 
Kind of just wiling the week away to get to Friday. 
Not looking forward to the covid test b4 it tho, its the one that has to go up Ure nose that's freeking me out. I hate stuff being put up my nose and it looks like they shove that thing right up there:shock:



@LoneWanderer hahahaha brilliant I love that hahahaha. 



@Zoboe95 
Really hope ure scan went well hon thinking of you


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Lone that’s so funny! I’m the opposite I lose it when my OH eats anything that is mine haha!
> 
> Zoe hope scan went okay!
> 
> suggar it’s nice to meet you no way you are 41!!
> 
> im still feeling a bit ick. After being physically sick yesterday I spent the afternoon on the sofa watching Netflix. Went to bed at half 8. Fell straight asleep and this morning I had a headache so OH took wee one to nursery and let me sleep in. I’m off this week anyway. Got up at half 9 walked the dog for an hour or so dyed my roots they were so grey (and I’m only 28!) went to the shop for a salad for lunch and now I’m back on sofa again haha! Oh and I hoovered and some washing. So actually feel like I’ve made some effort today haha! I’ve got a work thing at 4 so a few hours for me

Thank you hon. Yep nobody ever believes me when i tell them how old I am. I've had to get my past port out b4 to prove it haha.


----------



## Zoboe95

Scan was amazing, literally found tiny one and their heartbeat the second they put the scanner on my stomach! Got a few really nice pictures too! It was at a random little hospital that Ive never been to before, but parking was free!!! (Is it weird to get excited about that?!) And there was no mention of cost for scan photos, they just asked if I wanted some! Managed to get bloods for testing on first attempt again too! Shared with a lot of my closest now, and going to put this pic on Facebook later tonight I think!


----------



## atx614

Suggerhoney said:


> So I thought I wud share a photo of myself so u know who ure talking to.
> I don't actually look 41 and alot of people don't believe me when I tell them.
> My name is Danielle but my fiends call me Danniii.
> Hi:hi:
> 
> View attachment 1096021

nice to meet you!! And dang girl!! You look amazing.


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 beautiful scan pic!! So exciting to tell the world tonight on Facebook! Congrats!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yay Zo! Awesome pic! And heeeeey little one <3
Hope you feel reassured now and can relax and enjoy things. Baby looks GREAT.


----------



## Zoboe95

Back to my usual happy self after my minor wobble last night :lol:


----------



## Bittersweet

Glad scan went well Zoe a bit more relief now! 
So I’m in Scotland and it’s been announced when things can re open. Except my hairdresser has stopped and I can’t find a new one since everyone is so busy :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> Scan was amazing, literally found tiny one and their heartbeat the second they put the scanner on my stomach! Got a few really nice pictures too! It was at a random little hospital that Ive never been to before, but parking was free!!! (Is it weird to get excited about that?!) And there was no mention of cost for scan photos, they just asked if I wanted some! Managed to get bloods for testing on first attempt again too! Shared with a lot of my closest now, and going to put this pic on Facebook later tonight I think!
> 
> View attachment 1096065
> View attachment 1096066


Congratulations hon so glad it went well. So nervous for mine now. Just today and tomorrow to get out the way.


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> nice to meet you!! And dang girl!! You look amazing.


Awww thanks hon.


----------



## Bittersweet

Not long to go suggar! 

I’ve been having more flutters and tickles today! I think it just depend where baby lies as in the scan baby was back to my stomach so I think he/she rolls around so much just now I just don’t get regular flutters. 


Had a full blown tantrum because oh opened and ate some of my Mother’s Day chocolates


----------



## LoneWanderer

I forgot how weird the 16-20 week bit is.

Like, sure it's nice to feel great, which I do - hardly sick, not really off any food, more energy, all that. I'm loving that. I felt AMAZING last pregnancy, the glow most definitely found me, and I'm starting to get that way again which is awesome.

But then the flip side is all the bloating goes down a bit - my 'bump' is definitely smaller and quite squishy now - no reassuring symptoms, and with all that early movement stopping too (I guess baby has moved up a bit and found more space, I dunno?) and it's just a bit... dull, I suppose is the word I'm after?

Not even had scan date yet, it's still about a month away, so I'm just plodding along. Midwife next week though, so I guess she'll probably do the heartbeat thing and that'll be an interesting bit: last time she said she knew instantly on hearing it that he'd be a boy, and he was, so I'm curious what she reckons this time!

I'm not moaning, really I'm not, I'm fine and happy: just PROPER BLOODY BORED!

:rofl:


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer totally understand where you're coming from ...when we have symptoms, we feel like all is ok, but equally wish them gone! When the symptoms go, time drags and there's no way to check lo is ok! It's such a strange time!! 

Tiny one was doing barrel rolls during my scan, it was so funny to watch! Every time she went to take the photo and measure, baby flipped!


----------



## MadamRose

@Zoboe95 lovely scan picture

@Suggerhoney the heart rate sound fab!

@LoneWanderer im loving this stage in so many ways but I do just want to start feeling movement so I know all is okay. I’m doing my doppler daily sometimes twice daily


----------



## LoneWanderer

See I won't get a Doppler, I know absolutely everyone on here seems to love them but everything I've read about them suggests they can falsely reassure, plus the stress of not finding anything would be terrible, and it's not even the actual sound of baby's heartbeat, just the machine making a noise based on it picking up the blood moving about, which could be mine or the placenta or anything really.

I mentioned it to my midwife last time round because everyone raved about them, and she was like 'no no no they are so much more trouble than they are worth and we have so many women in here who either thought everything was fine and sadly it wasn't, or they are in all the time worrying when all is actually okay'. And of course at this late stage it would be pointless anyway, either it will start moving properly in a couple of weeks or we'll have the scan in a month or whatever, so then I'll know what's going on. *shrug*

I do wish there was a home U/S scanner though so I could see the little bugger kicking about in there, that would be fun to watch. :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> See I won't get a Doppler, I know absolutely everyone on here seems to love them but everything I've read about them suggests they can falsely reassure, plus the stress of not finding anything would be terrible, and it's not even the actual sound of baby's heartbeat, just the machine making a noise based on it picking up the blood moving about, which could be mine or the placenta or anything really.
> 
> I mentioned it to my midwife last time round because everyone raved about them, and she was like 'no no no they are so much more trouble than they are worth and we have so many women in here who either thought everything was fine and sadly it wasn't, or they are in all the time worrying when all is actually okay'. And of course at this late stage it would be pointless anyway, either it will start moving properly in a couple of weeks or we'll have the scan in a month or whatever, so then I'll know what's going on. *shrug*
> 
> I do wish there was a home U/S scanner though so I could see the little bugger kicking about in there, that would be fun to watch. :rofl:

There is ones you can rent for a day or two but they arent cheap


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ah that's no good then.
They may not be cheap - but I sure am!

:rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

I feel like this past week has dragged so much. :coffee:


----------



## LoneWanderer

I went to bed half an hour ago, but have already got back up to make a sandwich.


----------



## atx614

Mmmm I have been living off sandwiches LOL. At night I have been eating cheese and crackers and that usually keeps me full until breakfast. 

I didn’t know the Doppler wasn’t actually baby’s HB! Crazy, learned something new. I did mine yesterday. I can find it pretty quickly now. It says about 155 still, so I will be interested if it is around that at my appt. it was 172 at my first appt and 168 at 10 weeks. So 155 seems way lower but maybe just the Doppler. 

Got a walk in today and it was so nice to get some fresh air. Hoping my back and feet don’t ache tonight though.


----------



## MadamRose

My main thing atm is energy still. I think it’s linked to work as well as pregnancy but so many nights I’m in bed by 8pm it’s ridiculous- glad I’ve only got two days left until the weekend, and counting down to the Easter holiday as that’s when my 20 week scan falls!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Urgh so during the night and this morning I have some really uncomfortable pains right in the middle of my lower abdomen and it's doing my head in. Best theory I have is that my internal scar is getting over-stretched? Though, also backache in same spot on other side. Will see how it goes today, hopefully it'll ease on its own with a bit of rest. Got too much to do to be sat on my backside all day though so it better improve quickly!


----------



## Bittersweet

Lone maybe round ligament pay? 

so...lone and madam rose I officially will stop speaking to you cause this 16-20 week glow and feeling great where is mine?!?! Still feeling pretty rough!!! 
Just really trying to enjoy it since it’s my last one but my word!!!


----------



## atx614

Sounds like round ligament Lone. I had it last week and rested and it is mostly gone now. Comes sometimes if I get up too quickly or sneeze hard lol.


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney good luck on your scan today!!!


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet I definitely have crap days, I’ve spent all afternoon in class worrying that I’m going to throw up :sick:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yeah every time I Google RLP comes up BUT that's supposed to be at the sides and this is bang in the middle so I dunno.

Definitely movements today though which is nice after a lazy week or so. Forgot just how much it creeps me out though hahahahaha


----------



## LoneWanderer

Just called other half at work and told him that he'd better come home with food... otherwise he'd better not come home at all.

:rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

14 hours and 50 mins untill my scan so so nervous right now


----------



## Suggerhoney

@atx614 my scan and bloods are tomorrow morning hon im shitting it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've also been living of bagels, sandwiches, cheese and crackers I always seem to want that at night lol. 
Also had marmite on bagels the other day I normally hate marmite lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer that does sound like round ligament pain hon I've had it on and off and It can really take ure breath away.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Think I scared the poor bloke, he came home with basically half of Sainsburys.
Bless.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney im sure everything will be amazing! Can’t wait to hear how it goes!

@LoneWanderer my RLP started at the sides but I definitely sometimes get it in the centre of my bump. With it being your second everything will be looser too so definitely plausible. Mine are sometimes so bad they take my breathe away!


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Think I scared the poor bloke, he came home with basically half of Sainsburys.
> Bless.


Hahahahahaha half of sainsburys I'm dieing :rofl:



MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney im sure everything will be amazing! Can’t wait to hear how it goes!
> 
> @LoneWanderer my RLP started at the sides but I definitely sometimes get it in the centre of my bump. With it being your second everything will be looser too so definitely plausible. Mine are sometimes so bad they take my breathe away!

Thank you hon I really hope so I'm very nervous now :-(


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggar good luck everything will be great!!!

lone haha your ooor oh! I did the shopping. Today oh said to me oh you’ve only bought what you like. Yes that is correct what’s your problem


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Suggar good luck everything will be great!!!
> 
> lone haha your ooor oh! I did the shopping. Today oh said to me oh you’ve only bought what you like. Yes that is correct what’s your problem


Thanks hon I hope so. Hahaha love it that u got what u liked I wud so do the same if I did the shopping alone. My DH comes with me and watches everything I put in the trolly haha. Some times I do get to sneek something in if he turns his back for a second. He always moans when I go with because we end up spending more haha.


----------



## Zoboe95

Yesterday I opened the fridge without the fridge smell making me heave ...first time that's happened in a while!! \\:D/

Today I had an utterly pants day at work, but I didn't feel like heaving at all, so again bit of a win!! :-k

I will be 13 weeks tomorrow, and I feel like my body knows it and is giving me a break at last! Bit of an emotional wreck though, when I have a bad day I hold it in all day, then get home and have to cry at someone before resetting, and being normal again damn hormones!


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney whoops! I went all day thinking today was Friday LOL. Dang! Well good luck on your scan tomoreow


----------



## LoneWanderer

The kid has a stacking toy that plays nursery rhymes. Anyway, the batteries are going in it.

So now all the tunes have slowed down and it sounds like a haunted nightmare: and also it's started going off by itself for no reason. Including at 3am last night(!)

Quite frankly, my nerves are shattered.

:rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

So me and DH just had our covid test and just sat waiting for results then on to scan and bloods shitting it so much. 
:nope:


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney good
Luck hon! Can’t wait to see pics!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies so scan went really well. Everything looked great. 
I now have my official due date and I no this won't change now. I've been put forward again and my due date is 25th September. 
I'm 13 weeks tomorrow and 2nd trimester tomorrow yay. 

Had the bloods done and she said for a high risk result u will hear back within 7 working days. 
Hopefully it will be all good. 
Baby was very active and kicking and moving his her hands so cute. 
I really do think this is a girl now. 

I have booked a gender scan at the privet place on 10th April and my 20 weeks scan is booked for 12th May which is a day b4 my DH birthday. 
Do feel relieved now but will feel even better when I get these results. 

@Neversayno can u please change my due date to 25th September hon. 

Here is some pics of baby. 
Gender guesses welcome hehe :pink::blue:???



Excuse the red circle I was wondering if that was the nub lol:shrug:


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww brilliant news suggar! Sorry I can’t see the nub as baby has legs in the way in all 3! Bit like my cheeky one too! 
I need to ask my midwife on Tuesday to change my edd as she put it as 3.9 but it’s 2.9 it’s only a day but it’ll make a difference for induction etc


----------



## MadamRose

So glad all is okay @Suggerhoney lovely pictures :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Aww brilliant news suggar! Sorry I can’t see the nub as baby has legs in the way in all 3! Bit like my cheeky one too!
> I need to ask my midwife on Tuesday to change my edd as she put it as 3.9 but it’s 2.9 it’s only a day but it’ll make a difference for induction etc


Oh yes let her know hon even a day extra is good hehe. 
I will be induced to and it normally happens around 37 weeks so cud have Baby then beginning of September. 
Thanks hon I'm so useless with the nub I don't have a clue what I'm looking for hahaha. 
Looks like me and you have cheeky little monkeys on the way haha. 



MadamRose said:


> So glad all is okay @Suggerhoney lovely pictures :)

Thanks so much hon just the wait for the blood results now. Hope they come back ok[-o&lt;


----------



## mammag

Suggerhoney said:


> Hello ladies so scan went really well. Everything looked great.
> I now have my official due date and I no this won't change now. I've been put forward again and my due date is 25th September.
> I'm 13 weeks tomorrow and 2nd trimester tomorrow yay.
> 
> Had the bloods done and she said for a high risk result u will hear back within 7 working days.
> Hopefully it will be all good.
> Baby was very active and kicking and moving his her hands so cute.
> I really do think this is a girl now.
> 
> I have booked a gender scan at the privet place on 10th April and my 20 weeks scan is booked for 12th May which is a day b4 my DH birthday.
> Do feel relieved now but will feel even better when I get these results.
> 
> @Neversayno can u please change my due date to 25th September hon.
> 
> Here is some pics of baby.
> Gender guesses welcome hehe :pink::blue:???
> 
> View attachment 1096192
> View attachment 1096193
> View attachment 1096194
> 
> 
> Excuse the red circle I was wondering if that was the nub lol:shrug:

Sugger!!!!! That’s my due date!!!!! We’re due date twins!!!!!!


----------



## mammag

Also. I don’t know if y’all have been on any other mommy boards lately. But let me say we need to allllll be glad we’re not ttc right now. Something bad has happened to frer. They’re giving obvious lines when not pregnant. And this is about the 3rd post I’ve seen like this. Look at this!! It’s crazy. I’m shook by it so had to share.


----------



## Suggerhoney

mammag said:


> Sugger!!!!! That’s my due date!!!!! We’re due date twins!!!!!!



Oh wow that's awesome hon. Ooooow we are definitely bump buddies hehe. So cool we both are due the same day. I will have Baby early but its still awesome. 
I was so shocked when she said it was the 25th I was like WHAT? Haha. 
I feel like I've skipped half of the last week of the first trimester. 
Can't believe I'm gonna be 2nd tri tomorrow I felt like this was never coming. And u will be to yay. 
I was originally due the 30th then 28th and now 25th but I know this one sticks now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

mammag said:


> Also. I don’t know if y’all have been on any other mommy boards lately. But let me say we need to allllll be glad we’re not ttc right now. Something bad has happened to frer. They’re giving obvious lines when not pregnant. And this is about the 3rd post I’ve seen like this. Look at this!! It’s crazy. I’m shook by it so had to share.
> 
> View attachment 1096217


Oh gosh u can clearly see that. That's horrible giving false lines and some poor womon false hope :cry:


----------



## LoneWanderer

No idea why but nausea found me again today, I thought I was past it but apparently not.

So I am thanking past me profusely for this genius purchase, it kept him entertained all afternoon so I could lie about eating and feeling sorry for myself!

:rofl:


----------



## mammag

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh wow that's awesome hon. Ooooow we are definitely bump buddies hehe. So cool we both are due the same day. I will have Baby early but its still awesome.
> I was so shocked when she said it was the 25th I was like WHAT? Haha.
> I feel like I've skipped half of the last week of the first trimester.
> Can't believe I'm gonna be 2nd tri tomorrow I felt like this was never coming. And u will be to yay.
> I was originally due the 30th then 28th and now 25th but I know this one sticks now.

I always have my babies early as well. Longest I’ve ever carried was 36+6. My midwife is going to start me on progesterone shots at 16 weeks with this baby though to try and hold it in there to term at least.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I’m sure it will all be fine

@LoneWanderer great investment 

AFM I seem to be going backwards. I’ve started to have morning sickness every morning before work and between 4 and 6 every day! Ugh :sick:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Innit, I don't remember this from last time. I felt sick early on, then it got progressively better, and from about 12 weeks I was fine.

This time round I just never know if it'll be a good day or bad, or when it will end! Today absolutely everything has me feeling queasy.

Plus for added fun I've got a sort of rash with outrageously bad itching that comes and goes, seems like I'm allergic to something but can't figure out what. Far too early to be anything serious, I've had it since like eight weeks on and off so I'm not worried at all, but oh my word, it is driving me mad. Slightly concerned I've become allergic to the dog, so hopefully it ain't that: best thing Doctor Google can come up with for it is 'Keratosis Pilaris' as that can flare up and itch during pregnancy.

If it doesn't ease off soon I'll be off to the chemist to demand some calamine lotion or whatever to take the edge off, failing that I might just have to peel all my skin off and live out my life like this:


----------



## mammag

Are any of you getting BH contractions already? I’ve been getting them for a couple of days now. Thought I was crazy so today I laid down and paid attention and sure enough when they hit my uterus gets very hard and tight. Is that dangerous? It’s too late to call my doctor for the weekend and I’m kinda nervous about it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

mammag said:


> I always have my babies early as well. Longest I’ve ever carried was 36+6. My midwife is going to start me on progesterone shots at 16 weeks with this baby though to try and hold it in there to term at least.

Yeah now they really try and make womon get to 37 weeks at the very least because that's still classed as term. 
They thought I was going into labour at 36 weeks and they said they wud stop it if I was because babies lungs are not fully mature untill 37 weeks. 

With my DD I was induced at 35+4 weeks because I had pre eclampsia and ICP. 
I had ICP with my son too and was induced at 37 weeks. 

I had a liver transplant 10 years ago so they don't like me going to far because of my scar. 
The furthest they wud probably let me go is 38 weeks. 

I will know more about this pregnancy when I see the high risk pregnancy consultant on 31st March. 

With Tommy it was planned for 37 to 38 weeks and they booked me in for 37+3 but with the ICP the itching got so bad to the point I was scratching so much I was bleeding so they agreed to induce at 37 weeks. 
Really hoping I manage to get to 37 weeks again with this one, I definitely wudnt want another premmie like my DD that was scary and she had to stay in SCBU for 17 days. 
So I hope both me and u get to 37 weeks hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Innit, I don't remember this from last time. I felt sick early on, then it got progressively better, and from about 12 weeks I was fine.
> 
> This time round I just never know if it'll be a good day or bad, or when it will end! Today absolutely everything has me feeling queasy.
> 
> Plus for added fun I've got a sort of rash with outrageously bad itching that comes and goes, seems like I'm allergic to something but can't figure out what. Far too early to be anything serious, I've had it since like eight weeks on and off so I'm not worried at all, but oh my word, it is driving me mad. Slightly concerned I've become allergic to the dog, so hopefully it ain't that: best thing Doctor Google can come up with for it is 'Keratosis Pilaris' as that can flare up and itch during pregnancy.
> 
> If it doesn't ease off soon I'll be off to the chemist to demand some calamine lotion or whatever to take the edge off, failing that I might just have to peel all my skin off and live out my life like this:
> 
> View attachment 1096232


Keep an eye on that itching hon. If it gets real bad tell ure doctor to check ure liver function and bile acid levels because I had ICP or cholistosis of pregnancy with my last 2 and with my son it started at 10 weeks and diagnosed at just 17 weeks. 
With my DD I didn't get it until 3rd tri but with son was from first trimester. 
Definitely keep an eye on it hon it can be dangerous if left untreated. 
I got a rash with mine to and wud scratch so badly I wud bleed. 


I have 75% chance of getting it again with this pregnancy. 
I already had it by now with my son. 

They say its a 3rd trimester thing but that's not true. 

U can just get itchy in pregnancy tho because stretching skin etc so ure itching cud be completely normol but I just wanted to warn u. 

Where is the itching hon? 
With ICP u can get it all over and also palms of hands and souls of feet but I only had it on my belly with DD and then with my son at 10 weeks I just started getting a itchy belly the chest boobs back legs and arms, the souls of feet and palms started itching a little later. 


Definitely keep a eye on it hon. 
It's horrible being itchy :-(.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yeah am well aware of that liver thing, it sounds HORRID, so sorry you've had to go through that.

This is 100% an allergic thing though, I've already been in A&E with an outbreak of hives so bad I needed steroids, and I've got actual scars from where I've properly cut myself with itching so bad. Just dont know WHAT I'm allergic to. I thought it was penicillin at the time as I was on antibiotics but now I'm long past taking them and still getting these flare ups and weird rashes. Hoping so much it's not the dog as there's fuck all I can do if it is: he's our dog and that's that, so I'd just have to learn to live with it. But honestly it could be anything. Maybe I'm allergic to this baby hahahahaha


----------



## Neversayno

Hey ladies! 
Haven’t had time to stop and scratch my arse this week!! Honestly the kids at school are bat shit crazy!! 

@Suggerhoney beautiful pic! I’m not going to guess gender! I’ve updated your date too. 

@Zoboe95 glad all went well for you too honey 

@LoneWanderer still continuing to make me cry with laughter! 

@mammag hope those pains have eased off sweets. 

15 weeks for me today! I’m celebrating with an early night haha


----------



## LoneWanderer

Anomaly scan 19th April, eeeek.
Shit's getting real.


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> Anomaly scan 19th April, eeeek.
> Shit's getting real.

Exciting - mine in on the 6th - pretty much starting to count down the days - starting with the days until the Easter holidays :lol:


----------



## Neversayno

Mines that week too the 23 eeek very exciting! 
I have a private scan booked 6 April I’ll be 17 weeks just over. To find out gender or not?!?


----------



## mammag

So I’m bleeding probably the most I’ve ever bled today. It’s been pretty consistent for the last few weeks. And it’s very stressful. To look down and see that. I have not BD’d in a while. I would like the bleeding to stop now.


----------



## Neversayno

mammag said:


> So I’m bleeding probably the most I’ve ever bled today. It’s been pretty consistent for the last few weeks. And it’s very stressful. To look down and see that. I have not BD’d in a while. I would like the bleeding to stop now.

have you called the maternity unit? Xx


----------



## MadamRose

mammag said:


> So I’m bleeding probably the most I’ve ever bled today. It’s been pretty consistent for the last few weeks. And it’s very stressful. To look down and see that. I have not BD’d in a while. I would like the bleeding to stop now.

I’d be calling my local maternity unit


----------



## mammag

I’ve seen my doctor. Baby is strong in there. Heart beating away. And she didn’t seem too concerned. I’ll probably call her Monday. Ask for an US or something. There has to be a reason for it.


----------



## MrsKatie

@mammag thread crashing to say I have had BH contractions from 10 weeks with my last few babies, and they all stayed in until 40-41+ weeks.

@Suggerhoney happy 2nd tri!!!

congratulations everyone <3


----------



## Bittersweet

LoneWanderer said:


> Anomaly scan 19th April, eeeek.
> Shit's getting real.

Mine too! I’m at 4pm!!:(


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer

Hahaha oh hon bless you.
Have u changed ure washing powder or fabric conditioner or anything like that?
It cud be anything really. I'm allergic to a few things myself and one of my allergies is certain animal fur, mainly cats some dogs rabbits stuff like that but we have 3 cats and I'm OK with them so that's odd unless I've gotten used to them. Normally allergies to pets will make ure eyes really itchy and swell. It does sound like ures mite be coming from something else.
U may be a bit more sensitive because being pregnant so it may be something u was OK with b4 but now ure now. Hope u figure out what it's is hon. Hate being itchy it's well annoying.
They gave me methol cream with Tommy when I had the ICP and that did help alot but my gosh it's so cold haha. I used to put it on and then sit there shivering hahaha.


@Neversayno
Thank u hon I appreciate that.

@mammag
Oh gosh hon, I hope they can give u a answer on why this keeps happening my love. Seeing any blood in pregnancy is terrifying.
Glad HB is still beating away. Cud it be u have one of them sch things?
It's like a hemorrhage but in the gestational sack. Doesn't normoly effect baby but can cause bleeding and quiet a bit from what I've seen.
I really hope it's stops happening hon just to put ure mind at rest a bit.



My anomaly scan is not until May 12th I will be 20+4 weeks and that feels like forever away but I expect it will come around quickly.
Glad I've booked a gender scan for 16 weeks because that breaks up the waiting time a bit.

At the moment I'm just willing the next week away so I know the blood results are low risk and I can finally start to relax a bit.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> Mine too! I’m at 4pm!!:(

3:40 here!

Got the consultant that same week too, cannot remember for the life of me what day or time though.


----------



## atx614

@mammag im sorry, that is so stressful! But I am thankful baby is safe and sound. I would get an US for sure just to put your mind at ease and see what is causing it. Maybe a sch or placenta previa?

@Suggerhoney haopy second tri!!

I am jealous y’all have your gender and anomaly scans already!! My next scan is Wednesday and I’ll be 12.5 weeks so my last first tri scan!! I am getting bloods done for genetics and gender then too so super nervous about this appointment. But I know they won’t have results for a week or so so trying to just relax as worrying doesn’t help. 

I have been craving salt/vinegar chips, sour skittles and nerds lol. I know so gross and not healthy at all. And they make my tongue hurt if I eat to many. So annoying. What are y’all craving? I know there is a wives tale about cravings but I can’t remember it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @mammag im sorry, that is so stressful! But I am thankful baby is safe and sound. I would get an US for sure just to put your mind at ease and see what is causing it. Maybe a sch or placenta previa?
> 
> @Suggerhoney haopy second tri!!
> 
> I am jealous y’all have your gender and anomaly scans already!! My next scan is Wednesday and I’ll be 12.5 weeks so my last first tri scan!! I am getting bloods done for genetics and gender then too so super nervous about this appointment. But I know they won’t have results for a week or so so trying to just relax as worrying doesn’t help.
> 
> I have been craving salt/vinegar chips, sour skittles and nerds lol. I know so gross and not healthy at all. And they make my tongue hurt if I eat to many. So annoying. What are y’all craving? I know there is a wives tale about cravings but I can’t remember it.


Thanks hon. 

I'm craving


Milk
Eggs
Pickled eggs (but that's not all the time)
Toested Bagels with soft Cheddar cheese and Marmite (crazy because I normally hate marmite) 
Meat (late last night I had 2 lamb chops so random) haha
Anything salty 
Cheddar cheese and crackers

Not really wanting sweet stuff but do love a biscuit with my cup of tea hehe.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck with ure scan on Wed hon. 
The waiting for the blood results is hard. 
I know I have to get to next Friday evening b4 I can breath a sigh of relief. 

She said a higher risk result will here back within 7 working days. 

A lower risk result takes 3 weeks. 

Reading on the NHS thing it said higher risk results can come back within 3 working days but the womon doing my bloods said 7. 

Wish it was faster. 

The scan was perfect and she said the neutral fold measurements were normol and baby looked good but I know the blood test is combined. 

But I'm hoping because there was no markers with the scan then everything is ok. 

I think this week will drag but I hope it goes fast. I just want it to be next Saturday and to have had no phone calls with bad news.

[-o&lt;


----------



## mammag

I’m on my way to the hospital now. It’s gotten bad.


----------



## atx614

@mammag praying for you and little one and that you get some answers as to what’s causing it.


----------



## mammag

The hospital told me nothing. I don’t even know if it’s alive in there. They were useless. I’m bleeding heavy. Bright red with clots. It’s never been like this. Only brown spotting. Maybe some light light brown bleeding. I’m cramping as well quite a bit. Gonna go home and try and find baby on Doppler. That’s all I can do for now until Monday when I can get in to see my doctor. Also going to stay home from work for a while.


----------



## atx614

That is TERRIBLE!!! Why on earth would they not give you a scan?! I am
Pissed for you. That is ridiculous, and that’s what they are there for. I’m so sorry. 

I am so glad you have a Doppler at home so you can find little ones HB. Did they tell you bed rest for the weekend or anything?


----------



## mammag

atx614 said:


> That is TERRIBLE!!! Why on earth would they not give you a scan?! I am
> Pissed for you. That is ridiculous, and that’s what they are there for. I’m so sorry.
> 
> I am so glad you have a Doppler at home so you can find little ones HB. Did they tell you bed rest for the weekend or anything?

Yes. I’m to stay home off my feet till I can see my midwife Monday. Also she kept saying “I’m sorry you’re going through this” or “ my sister is going through the same thing” like they had already written it off as a MC. Before they even knew anything!!!! Give me a flippin ultrasound!!!! You can find out what’s going on immediately. Fuck.


----------



## MadamRose

@mammag praying for your and your baby. Could you ring someone today and see if they can scan you today? All the stress can’t be good :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

18 weeks today can’t believe how fast it’s gone but the just over 2 weeks until my 20 week scan feels like forever!


----------



## mammag

People keep saying to call my OB. But it’s Sunday. Can she actually do anything today? I don’t want to bother her for something that can wait til Monday.


----------



## MadamRose

@mammag bleeding with clots isn’t right - I’d definitely be ringing today and ask if they can do something today


----------



## Zoboe95

@mammag so sorry for all the worry you are going through, will keep fingers crossed for you. I would ring you ob, and see what they say ❤️


----------



## Bittersweet

Mamma that’s ridiculous how far are you now? 


Lone I’m under consultant but no appt made yet which I’m pretty annoyed about because I’m supposed to be getting a cervix scan at 22 weeks


----------



## mammag

I’m 13 weeks. I need to make it 3 more weeks before my doctor can start me on weekly progesterone injections to help me stay pregnant. 3 more weeks. I’ve got to figure out something with work. I’m the primary bread winner. But my job is physical. I think it’s causing most of my problems and I don’t know what to do. I was 5 hours in to a busy shift when the bleeding started. And now that I’ve rested and stayed off of my feet it has slowed almost stopped. Maybe I could ask for a layoff and take unemployment? Just until the baby gets stronger in there? Idk.


----------



## MadamRose

mammag said:


> I’m 13 weeks. I need to make it 3 more weeks before my doctor can start me on weekly progesterone injections to help me stay pregnant. 3 more weeks. I’ve got to figure out something with work. I’m the primary bread winner. But my job is physical. I think it’s causing most of my problems and I don’t know what to do. I was 5 hours in to a busy shift when the bleeding started. And now that I’ve rested and stayed off of my feet it has slowed almost stopped. Maybe I could ask for a layoff and take unemployment? Just until the baby gets stronger in there? Idk.

Is there no way she can start the progesterone earlier? I’d ask her for sure


----------



## LoneWanderer

I dunno how time off works over there? Here in the UK you'd most definitely be signed off by the doctor and told to stay off your feet for a few weeks. And is there any sort of early pregnancy unit you can call? I'd demand a scan personally, just so you're not stuck in this awful limbo. Is there a private service available to book a reassurance one?

I think I said it earlier in this thread, but my cousin had absolutely horrendous bleeding right through her pregnancy. Her and baby were fine in the end, though she did have an emergency section, and it was something to do with how the placenta had attached weirdly so any slight pressure/movement was pulling it and causing these bleeds. She ended up in hospital LOADS with it, and had to rest a lot, but it all worked out fine.


----------



## LoneWanderer

16 weeks and looking ready to drop. 
Probably 90% pizza tbh :oops:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@mammag 

I'm absolutely discusted that the hospital sent you away. 
And bleeding and esp at 13 weeks they should be treating it as a emergency and doing a scan. Not just send u away that's awful. 

Is there a early pregnancy unit for emergencies near I wud give them a call. I know they normally like u to be referred by a doctor but its the weekend so they are not open. 
Did u go to A&E or the emergency room? 
That's were we are told to go if we start bleeding.
I can't believe there not listening to u and just leaving u in limbo its so wrong. 
It's not like ure only 6 weeks ure 13 weeks and that should be looked into straight away. 
I'm so sorry ure going through this hon and I really hope and pray you and baby will be ok and this just something like what @LoneWanderer said about her cousin. 

Oh hon I just want to jump through the screen and give u a big hug. 
Praying u find little ones HB on ure doppler just so u know he or she is ok [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer that is one impressive bump.
Mine seems to of gotten smaller again but was having some round ligament pain last night.
I can't wait to have a big bump I still look really bloated and not pregnant.
I must of still been just bloated with my last pic and maybe now the bloat is gone and that's why I look so small. I was way bigger than this as this stage with my son.


@MadamRose
U don't look big at all hon so who ever told u u did was wrong. U have a nice small neat little bump.
I expect it will pop again soon tho.
I was huge by 20 weeks with my son I looked 7 months.
This time I'm much smaller.
U watch now I will pop over night and look huge in a few days.
Haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

I have my first high risk pregnancy consultant appointment on 31 March where I will get more of a plan of what they need to do this pregnancy. 
Growth scans and induction and all that sort of stuff. 

I have another midwife app on Wednesday but its a telephone one.


----------



## Neversayno

@mammag Oh my goodness. You are in my prayers. I hope you managed to find baby on Doppler. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## mammag

Baby is strong on Doppler. 160 bpm like always


----------



## mammag

Just sitting here all day might kill me though I’m not that girl


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank God hon. 
Hope u get some answers soon about this bleeding it cud be a SCH or something? 
When are u going to get seen hon did u say tomorrow? Still pissed they didn't scan u


----------



## mammag

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank God hon.
> Hope u get some answers soon about this bleeding it cud be a SCH or something?
> When are u going to get seen hon did u say tomorrow? Still pissed they didn't scan u

I’m going to call as soon as I get the kids on the bus tomorrow morning. So hopefully they’ll get me in right away.


----------



## MadamRose

@mammag glad you can find baby on the doppler really hope they get you in nice and fast!


----------



## Bittersweet

So glad you found baby on the Doppler hun have you managed to speak to your doctor


----------



## mammag

I’m losing it. I can’t do this. I can’t. 13 weeks 3 days. I had a 1.8% chance of miscarriage today. I can’t do this. I wanted this so much.


----------



## Suggerhoney

What's happening sweety have u been seen yet? 
I really hope and pray this will not be a loss and all will be ok I'm thinking of you. [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've just googled this for you


----------



## Bittersweet

Mamma what’s happened? :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Mamma what’s happened? :hugs:


I'm so worried about her:cry:


----------



## mammag

I’m in the hospital. I’m hemorrhaging. May need blood we don’t know yet. Baby is gone.


----------



## Bittersweet

mammag said:


> I’m in the hospital. I’m hemorrhaging. May need blood we don’t know yet. Baby is gone.

I am so so sorry hun. Sending lots of love


----------



## playgirl666

mammag said:


> I’m in the hospital. I’m hemorrhaging. May need blood we don’t know yet. Baby is gone.

I'm so so sorry to hear this :( x


----------



## LoneWanderer

Just... well, there's no words.
Thinking of you. <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

mammag said:


> I’m in the hospital. I’m hemorrhaging. May need blood we don’t know yet. Baby is gone.


I'm absolutely speechless and just want to cry. This is devastating there are just no words. 
Sorry just doesn't cut it. I'm am heart broken for you that this is happening absolutely terrible and extremely sad:cry:


----------



## Suggerhoney

U are in my thoughts and prayers:flow:


----------



## mammag

She was perfect. She’s no longer in my uterus. She’s in my cervix. I’ll deliver her soon.


----------



## MadamRose

@mammag I’m so sorry what a beautiful little girl :flow:


----------



## Bittersweet

What a beautiful girl hun I’m so sorry.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh @mammag 
I am in tears that precious little girl I'm so sad and so sorry <3


----------



## playgirl666

I could cry for u, what a perfect baby, life is so unfair sometimes :( xx


----------



## Neversayno

@mammag i have no words, I am in tears. My heart is broken for you. 

ladies please join me in lighting a candle for the precious baby that was too perfect for this world. 

out of respect I will not be posting in this thread this evening. 

sending lots of love to you all.


----------



## atx614

@mammag there are no words. I know sorry isn’t anything but I am so sorry and it is just not fair. She is perfect! I will light a candle as well tonight.


----------



## stephx

I’m so sorry. This is horrible I’m heartbroken for you

:hugs:


----------



## playgirl666

Have lit a candle xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've prayed and also I will light a candle. 
Out of respect I'm also not going to be posting in here again today. 
Just so heartbroken for such a lovely lady and her precious little girl <3:flow:


----------



## Suggerhoney




----------



## MadamRose

<3


----------



## atx614

<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

My eldest DD who is 17 also lit a candle really chocked me up. 
We are all thinking of you @mammag <3:flow:


----------



## mammag

You all are so sweet and have really touched me today with your kindness and empathy. I don’t want y’all to stop posting. I want to read about your sweet babies and see your bumps and your ultrasound. That will make me feel better. I’ve said it a million times. I never felt attached to this baby. I think God did it to protect my heart. I never felt like I was getting a baby out of this. Not for a minute.


----------



## LoneWanderer

@mammag <3 <3 <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've had my results back and sadly I have a high risk result for DS.
I'm absolutely devastated and feeling so sacred right now.
My results came came back
1 in 7 thousand and something for Edwards and Patois.
And 1 in 33 for DS.


I have 4 options

1 leave it and hope

2 is a needle in tummy to take a part of the placenta.

3 is the one where they use a needle to take anamatic fluid.

These 2 can cause miscarriage.

4th option was to have a NPTL test at the privet place where they do a more detailed scan and more bloods that actually check the genetics and will give me a yes or no answer.
The results take up to 10 working days.


I'm booked in tomorrow at the privet place for the scan and bloods.



I just feel so scared right now.
My scan last week was perfect. The measurement at the back of babies neck was normol. It's just the bloods have come back high risk.


After everything I went through last year the 4 early miscarriages this just feels like another kick in the teeth.

The waiting for these results will be torture.

I'm just so devastated and so frightened.


----------



## Zoboe95

Aww @Suggerhoney sorry to hear that, I had a similar scare yesterday, not because of downs, but Edwards and patau were a bit iffy! For me they have put it down to the likelihood of baby being small (they can tell from chemical levels apparently :-k) which we knew anyway. I have decided against the needle in my stomach on this occasion. 

I hope your scan and bloods go ok tomorrow, I know it's impossible not to think about it, but try to do things you enjoy tonight that might take your mind off it, and try to get some rest.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Sorry to hear that you are worried about results. 1 in 33 is good odds though. And of the three, Downs Syndrome is by far the least scary outcome of the screening. Such happy, gorgeous darling little babies they are. And sure there's higher health risks, but absolutely any kid can get poorly at any time. It'll be right, whatever happens, you'll see. And another scan is another peek at bubba, always a delight. <3


----------



## LoneWanderer

Midwife tomorrow, 11 weeks after booking appt so feels like a lifetime ago now! Be lovely to see her though, am very fond of her - same one I had for the lad and she was a proper diamond throughout.

Must remember to ask for my notes...

No sitter though so I'm going alone, which will be hard for other half: appointments with scans or hearing heartbeat are only way he gets to connect with bump until it starts kicking properly, so it's sad he's missing out. All appts are currently at hospital though, in shared bit with the EPAU, so strictly no kids, which is entirely understandable: not everyone is there for nice reasons so would be hard for them to see babies.

Not long til 20 week scan now though! And consultant same week, so pretty soon we should have baby's birthday booked in, eeeek!


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney 1 in 33 is still only 3%! So that’s good; needle to the stomach terrifies me because of the miscarriage risk. The other blood test sounds like the least invasive for sure.

@LoneWanderer yay for midwife tomorrow! You have had such a long wait. I’m sorry DH can’t go with you to your appt, that’s how it is here right now too unfortunately. I am hoping by your next appt the sitter is open and he can come.

Tomorrow morning I have my scan and genetic bloods. I am super excited for the scan and to see little one! Nervous for the blood draw and to have to wait for results.


----------



## Suggerhoney

mammag said:


> You all are so sweet and have really touched me today with your kindness and empathy. I don’t want y’all to stop posting. I want to read about your sweet babies and see your bumps and your ultrasound. That will make me feel better. I’ve said it a million times. I never felt attached to this baby. I think God did it to protect my heart. I never felt like I was getting a baby out of this. Not for a minute.


Awww hon we are all thinking about you I haven't stopped and I've shed some tears. I'm so sorry this happened to you. 
:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> Aww @Suggerhoney sorry to hear that, I had a similar scare yesterday, not because of downs, but Edwards and patau were a bit iffy! For me they have put it down to the likelihood of baby being small (they can tell from chemical levels apparently :-k) which we knew anyway. I have decided against the needle in my stomach on this occasion.
> 
> I hope your scan and bloods go ok tomorrow, I know it's impossible not to think about it, but try to do things you enjoy tonight that might take your mind off it, and try to get some rest.



Thanks hon. I'm so sorry u are now in limbo too.
I'm going to pray with all my heart body and soul that we both have babies that are healthy and that they do not DS or E or P I pray that right now in Jesus name Amen [-o&lt;

It's just so horrible that u can have a amazing scan and be told baby is perfect and then this.


LoneWanderer said:


> Sorry to hear that you are worried about results. 1 in 33 is good odds though. And of the three, Downs Syndrome is by far the least scary outcome of the screening. Such happy, gorgeous darling little babies they are. And sure there's higher health risks, but absolutely any kid can get poorly at any time. It'll be right, whatever happens, you'll see. And another scan is another peek at bubba, always a delight. <3


Thank you hon.
I have been reading a few things where womon got a 1 in 4 chance but baby ended up being healthy.
So hopefully these new bloods that check the dna and genetics come back good.
The waiting part is going to be so hard.
I'm hoping I will hear back sooner than 10 working days and I'm praying so hard I will get told baby doesn't have it.

I think my main worry is that they can die in utro that's what I'm really scared about and then the worry of baby having a really bad case and bad heart problems and I no some don't live to be adutos


atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney 1 in 33 is still only 3%! So that’s good; needle to the stomach terrifies me because of the miscarriage risk. The other blood test sounds like the least invasive for sure.
> 
> @LoneWanderer yay for midwife tomorrow! You have had such a long wait. I’m sorry DH can’t go with you to your appt, that’s how it is here right now too unfortunately. I am hoping by your next appt the sitter is open and he can come.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I have my scan and genetic bloods. I am super excited for the scan and to see little one! Nervous for the blood draw and to have to wait for results.


It scares me to hon. The MC rate is low but I wudnt want to risk it. 
I'm just so worried because there's a lovely lady in the testing thread and she lost her baby boy at 20 weeks because of downs that's what is really worrying me. 

I was dreading this phone call. 
I'm not even excited anymore to find gender out I just feel so overwhelmed and frightened.


----------



## Neversayno

@mammag we are all with you sweetie ❤️ 

@Suggerhoney try not to panic honest 1in33 is not too high, I’ve read women with much lower predictions and they have a healthy pregnancy. Are you in the uk I can’t remember? The NIPT should have been offered on the NHS. 

I am more or less convinced I will be high risk and have further testing because of my age etc 

I have blood test tomorrow for quad test as they couldn’t get all the measurements they needed 2 weeks ago. Then up to a 2 week wait for results in which time I have midwife appointment and private scan booked. Time is flying 

xx


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney honey sending hugs hope the scan etc goes well tomorrow. The odds are high but definitely still a good chance of baby not having DS.

It’s also 3% of your baby having it. Not 1 our every 33 baby’s with that level will have it so that’s also a positive thing you could have hundreds of babies with a 1 in 33 chance and none could have it! 

@mammag <3<3<3


----------



## Bittersweet

Mammag sending love hope you are holding up okay. 


Suggar so sorry hun. However I work with disabilities and some of the most amazing young people I’ve met who have made a difference, got degrees and have a relatively “normal” per se life have had Down’s syndrome. The risk is higher than normal but not hugely so!


----------



## Bittersweet

I seen my midwife today. She has to refer me to consultant again because I didn’t get an appt after my 20 week scan. I’m concerned because he said to me at my birth debrief and put it in witting I’d be getting a cervix scan at 22 weeks and then decide whether a stitch would be needed. 
If it’s needed I’m not sure if I have to stay in hospital overnight or take time off work or what happens


----------



## LoneWanderer

Counting down the hours :/

I blame lockdown entirely because so little happens in a typical day now, but I've found that these days whenever I have an appointment or somewhere to be, the day just drags so much waiting for it!

Pretty sad state of affairs when a 15 minute appointment at the hospital counts as a day out, but here we are(!)

:rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> @mammag we are all with you sweetie ❤️
> 
> @Suggerhoney try not to panic honest 1in33 is not too high, I’ve read women with much lower predictions and they have a healthy pregnancy. Are you in the uk I can’t remember? The NIPT should have been offered on the NHS.
> 
> I am more or less convinced I will be high risk and have further testing because of my age etc
> 
> I have blood test tomorrow for quad test as they couldn’t get all the measurements they needed 2 weeks ago. Then up to a 2 week wait for results in which time I have midwife appointment and private scan booked. Time is flying
> 
> xx


Hi hon yes I am in the UK but they don't do it on the NHS they only do the 2 that involves needles but not the harmony test. U can only have that done privately unfortunately. 


I'm sorry they cudnt get all the measurements at ure last scan hon. It is a worry. 
I really hope u don't get high risk. 

They got all of mine last week and everything looked so good on the scan so I wasn't expecting these results but at the same time I kind of was because of my age.
It is really scary I've hardly slept but there is nothing I can do about it but hope and I guess 3% is low sp hopefully it will be ok. 
It's just hard to believe that 2 years ago I had low risk and 1 in 400 chance of DS and the change in 2 years is scary.



MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney honey sending hugs hope the scan etc goes well tomorrow. The odds are high but definitely still a good chance of baby not having DS.
> 
> It’s also 3% of your baby having it. Not 1 our every 33 baby’s with that level will have it so that’s also a positive thing you could have hundreds of babies with a 1 in 33 chance and none could have it!
> 
> @mammag <3<3<3


Thanks hon I hope so I really hope baby does not have it just for peace of mind. I'll be worrying my whole pregnancy if it does and don't think I will be able to enjoy it anymore. 
It's so horrible u have to wait so long for results it's gonna be horrible waiting and not knowing but hopefully it comes back all good. 



Bittersweet said:


> Mammag sending love hope you are holding up okay.
> 
> 
> Suggar so sorry hun. However I work with disabilities and some of the most amazing young people I’ve met who have made a difference, got degrees and have a relatively “normal” per se life have had Down’s syndrome. The risk is higher than normal but not hugely so!


Thank you. Yeah my step brother has downs syndrome he is lovely but he does need alot of care, he's in his late 30s now and he is so funny. 
The midwife told me they can live up to 40 or 50 years but I think my main worry is they can also die in womb and the stillbirth rate is higher. 70% make it 30% don't and that really worries me. 
I no the hospital is not accurate and that gives me some comfort so I'm just hoping these new tests come back normol. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## LoneWanderer

The baby's first proper shoes arrived today. He suddenly seems so grown up!

Cant believe he'll only be 'the baby' for about five more months and then someone else will take the title from him. Doesn't seem two minutes since we brought him home.


----------



## atx614

All done with my scan! She said all
Looks well! I am in the waiting room now waiting to see doctor and then time for bloods


----------



## atx614

@Neversayno they couldn’t measure nuchal on my scan today either. She said it’s hard if they aren’t in the right position. But she said if you are doing the NITP that can take the place of the measurement


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yay hello baby! What a great pic <3


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney did you have the private scan today? When will you know more?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies 

So scan was good. Neutral fold measuring normol and she also checked babies nose as app downs babies have flat noses. 
She said all looks good and we may no the gender. It's not 100% because it's still early buy she was a top tech and the manager and she showed us the nub and I have a photo of it and well I will let u all guess. 


Cud be a problem with the bloods because I've had a liver transplant, but they rang the lad in London and they said as it was 10 years ago it should hopefully be OK. 


10 working days from tomorrow for results. 
We cud of found out gender 100% with the bloods but we said no. 
We would rather wait for the gender scan. 

Just hope It comes back baby is OK. 
So here is the nub photo

It's that little thing sticking right up hehe. 

And some more pics of baby


Baby was very active and was doing lots of summersaoults supper fast was funny.


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> All done with my scan! She said all
> Looks well! I am in the waiting room now waiting to see doctor and then time for bloods
> 
> View attachment 1096441


Lovely photo hon. So cute


----------



## playgirl666

Oh yeah that looks like a boy! Xx


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hmm, dunno if attached file will work but I've given it a go.

So all going great, baby well easy to find at first as it gave me a right good boot just before she had a listen, then the little bugger kept running away to the other side.

Gotta see GP for allergy test bloods though, then back for glucose tolerance test, then scan, then consultant, and then before I know it it'll be 24 week appt with the midwife. Honestly I'm knackered just thinking about it!

We've been booked in for 6pm by midwife next time though, so that I can sneak other half and baby into appointment haha!
 



Attached Files:







20210324_162939_001.mp4
File size: 667.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney glad all is looking good so far I will keep my fingers crossed for you 

@LoneWanderer sounds busy busy!


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggar glad all is well and I’m gonna go boy by that first pic x


----------



## DSemcho

Hey ya'll!!

Ya'll are keeping this thing going and I'm just not able to keep up lol. I'm a single mom of two boys, so my days are BUSY. 

Went last week for a scan because I was having pain, and spotting that went from brown, to orange, to pink. They did a scan and baby looked great. They also drew my blood for my panorama blood test - still waiting on the results. My actual OB appointment was today, they just listened to the heartbeat and talked with me about my previous losses. 

I paid for a private scan yesterday, and found out we're team :pink: - which I'm super ecstatic about after two boys. Especially since I've decided no matter what this will be my last one. Getting my tubes tied after this (I'm 33, and single... I'll be 34 about 2 months after baby comes). 

My older son (he is 5.5) is super excited about it being a girl, and had told people before we found out what it was that if it was a boy he was going to be angry and super 'stressed up'. lmao. He's decided we are calling it Frinkle, after the TikTok baby named Franklin lmao. To be honest, I have no idea what I'm going to call it, because I'm not sure if it will carry my maiden name or if it will carry whatever my last name is when it's born. That also makes picking a first name really hard. 

I'm going to reuse my youngest son's carseat, so I'm just happy I still have it. Hasn't been in any accidents so that's a plus. It's just seeing if my Graco4ever (in high back booster mode), Graco extend2fit forward facing, and this baby trend seat/base will all fit safely in the back of my car or not. I can't afford a new car right now, and really want to avoid buying new seats for my boys. Especially since my extend2fit is only a year old.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Hmm, dunno if attached file will work but I've given it a go.
> 
> So all going great, baby well easy to find at first as it gave me a right good boot just before she had a listen, then the little bugger kept running away to the other side.
> 
> Gotta see GP for allergy test bloods though, then back for glucose tolerance test, then scan, then consultant, and then before I know it it'll be 24 week appt with the midwife. Honestly I'm knackered just thinking about it!
> 
> We've been booked in for 6pm by midwife next time though, so that I can sneak other half and baby into appointment haha!


Gosh hon ure a busy busy bumble bee bless u.
I will be having lots of appointments to when i get further so I will be joining you on that crazy


Bittersweet said:


> Suggar glad all is well and I’m gonna go boy by that first pic x


Thanks hon. 




DSemcho said:


> Hey ya'll!!
> 
> Ya'll are keeping this thing going and I'm just not able to keep up lol. I'm a single mom of two boys, so my days are BUSY.
> 
> Went last week for a scan because I was having pain, and spotting that went from brown, to orange, to pink. They did a scan and baby looked great. They also drew my blood for my panorama blood test - still waiting on the results. My actual OB appointment was today, they just listened to the heartbeat and talked with me about my previous losses.
> 
> I paid for a private scan yesterday, and found out we're team :pink: - which I'm super ecstatic about after two boys. Especially since I've decided no matter what this will be my last one. Getting my tubes tied after this (I'm 33, and single... I'll be 34 about 2 months after baby comes).
> 
> My older son (he is 5.5) is super excited about it being a girl, and had told people before we found out what it was that if it was a boy he was going to be angry and super 'stressed up'. lmao. He's decided we are calling it Frinkle, after the TikTok baby named Franklin lmao. To be honest, I have no idea what I'm going to call it, because I'm not sure if it will carry my maiden name or if it will carry whatever my last name is when it's born. That also makes picking a first name really hard.
> 
> I'm going to reuse my youngest son's carseat, so I'm just happy I still have it. Hasn't been in any accidents so that's a plus. It's just seeing if my Graco4ever (in high back booster mode), Graco extend2fit forward facing, and this baby trend seat/base will all fit safely in the back of my car or not. I can't afford a new car right now, and really want to avoid buying new seats for my boys. Especially since my extend2fit is only a year old.

Congratulations on baby girl hon. 



So yes ladies u guessed right. She said it does look like a little boy. 
2 weeks and 2 days till will find out. Just hope I get good news blood results first [-o&lt;


Done all my house work today so trying to keep busy for time to pass. 

My bump is loads smaller this time. 
I was huge by now with my son. 
Still not feeling any movements yet. Hope I do soon.


----------



## MadamRose

@DSemcho congratulations on team :pink: like you I’ll be a single mum to 3 but my others are old 10 and 7. Not matter what this will be my last one too - though I think I’m having a 3rd and final girl to go with the 2 girls I already have.


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats on team :pink:


Today my nausea has lessened. Pray for me this is the end of that all!


----------



## atx614

@DSemcho congrats on team pink! So exciting to know!! And I am glad your little guy won’t be “stressed up” haha

I have been feeling so gross after I eat something with sugar. Like out of it and wiped out tired. I haven’t been eating hardly any vegetables which I feel terrible about but I just can’t stomach them. I was thinking of getting a pill from the Heath store that has veggies. I have seen some there before. I just need to get something nutritious in me lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm sorry if I'm alot quieter on here I'm just very worried about these results.
I feel like until I know if baby is OK I can't really enjoy my pregnancy or get excited.
I'm just so scared.

I was just talking to the lovely lady that sadly lost her baby at 20 weeks because of DS.
She said her results came back 1 in 12.

She's been so lovely.

Anyway I just don't want to bore u all with my anxiety and worries.
Ure all so excited and I was too but I'm not anymore.
I just feel in limbo and scared.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Referral to specialist early April to try and get to the bottom of this allergy thing. Gonna be the busiest of months(!) Might have to just sleep through whole of May to catch up...

:rofl:

Oh also I cannot shake this feeling that I need to pack my hospital bag. Which is ridiculous, I'm only 17 weeks - plus we'll have a fixed date with the section. But I dunno, it's one of those things they always tell you must be done and so my head just can't drop it. Even weirder coz last time I didn't do it til like 38 weeks, I just always knew he'd be late.


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney i totally get the anxiety. I am waiting for results as well and it is no fun. Praying your results are perfect!

@LoneWanderer that will be a busy month! And it sounds like you are nesting already!!


----------



## Zoboe95

I spoke to the hospital this week, and they've said I will have scans at 20, 26, 30, 34, 38 and 40 weeks! That's a lot of scans!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Wow that _is_ a lot of scans! Sounds lovely though, get to check in with baby so often and see how they are coming on every few weeks.


----------



## playgirl666

Because I'm diabetic, I will get scans every 2 weeks from 26 or 28 weeks x


----------



## LoneWanderer

playgirl666 said:


> Because I'm diabetic, I will get scans every 2 weeks from 26 or 28 weeks x

Aye they've said it would be the same for me if I fail the glucose tolerance test.

Which I am absolutely dreading tbh, I'd just about got over the hating needles thing and then that last midwife sent me right back to square one with her incompetent butchery(!)


----------



## Neversayno

atx614 said:


> @Neversayno they couldn’t measure nuchal on my scan today either. She said it’s hard if they aren’t in the right position. But she said if you are doing the NITP that can take the place of the measurement

that’s weird because I was told on Wednesday morning that if results come back high both needle procedures are offered and NIPT is offered too?? I was going to say boy by the nub too! I was convinced you were team pink going by the skull theory! I think those theory’s are just that! I would still guess pink without seeing the nub! 

lovely to catch up with other ladies. Lots of beautiful scan pics and lovely gender reveals


----------



## atx614

I had a lot of scans with my first pregnancy because I had GD. This pregnancy I have had a lot of cans cause I keep booking private ones myself lol. I will do another scan around 14 or 15 weeks once we tell the kids so they can see their little brother or sister. Then after that will only do scans when the doctor offers probably.

last preganancy I had to take the Glucose test at 16 weeks because I had it with my first pregnancy. Since I didn’t have GD when pregnant with my son I am not sure if I will have to take it early again or if they will just have me take it at the normal time. We will see.


----------



## Bittersweet

I’ve still not heard or seen on app re consultant. Going to give it until next Friday then call the midwifery team to check my midwife actually remembered to ask for an appt with him at 20 weeks. 
Hope everyone’s doing okay
Suggar when will the results be available x


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> I had a lot of scans with my first pregnancy because I had GD. This pregnancy I have had a lot of cans cause I keep booking private ones myself lol. I will do another scan around 14 or 15 weeks once we tell the kids so they can see their little brother or sister. Then after that will only do scans when the doctor offers probably.
> 
> last preganancy I had to take the Glucose test at 16 weeks because I had it with my first pregnancy. Since I didn’t have GD when pregnant with my son I am not sure if I will have to take it early again or if they will just have me take it at the normal time. We will see.

Is the stuff they make you drink really grim? I'm still struggling with feeling sick on and off so I'm not exactly excited for sugar overload.

I'm expecting it to be negative, I'm only in risk category on being slightly over the BMI threshold, which is pretty unsurprising given I just had a baby 16 months ago... :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

I had a letter come through today with a plan of my pregnancy. Nothing to do with this down syndrome thing just a plan.

So from 24 weeks I will be having regular growth scans.

I will have a glucose tolerance test done around 26 weeks.

Induction at 37 weeks.

I see the consultant on Wednesday so I expect she will go through all this with me.

So when I'm 17 weeks I will be half way through my pregnancy.

Induction will be around the 4th September.


Waiting for these results for DS is torture.


----------



## playgirl666

LoneWanderer said:


> Is the stuff they make you drink really grim? I'm still struggling with feeling sick on and off so I'm not exactly excited for sugar overload.
> 
> I'm expecting it to be negative, I'm only in risk category on being slightly over the BMI threshold, which is pretty unsurprising given I just had a baby 16 months ago... :rofl:

I thought it was gonna be horrible, it was just weak orange squash, I had GD with my youngest, but recently found out im type 1 so I won't need to do the gtt this time x


----------



## Zoboe95

I'm having the extra scans due to having low Papp-A ...I'd never heard of it until they phoned me, but looking at the symptoms, I definitely had it last time too, and we're predicting my mum had it with both me and my brother, it was just never mentioned. It basically means your placenta isn't all that effective. It can cause a small baby, a baby born slightly early, higher preeclampsia risk, and a slightly higher miscarriage risk. 

My lo was 5lb 9 and 37 weeks 4 days, 

I was 6lb and 37 weeks (and mum had preeclampsia) 

My brother was 6lb at 37 weeks 

So you can kind of see the pattern! I'm also quite dinky, so you wouldn't really fit a massive baby in me!


----------



## Suggerhoney

When I had the glucose tolerance test with DD it was like a orange drink and was quite nice. 

But when I had it with DS it was like that medicine they give u to help u poop and I had tk Drink loads of it and it was soooo sweet and not nice. 
Much prefer the orange one don't know why they changed it. 

@Zoboe95 
I have been praying for u hon that ure baby will be healthy also for me to. 
Are u havering any extra tests? 
Waiting for these harmony blood results is killing me. 
:-(


----------



## Zoboe95

I was offered the amniocentesis but I declined because the risk from that was actually higher than the chance of the baby having Edwards or patau!


----------



## DSemcho

I've been feeling super tired, and to be honest dehydrated. It's hard for me to keep up on my water intake - especially at work. :/ Occasionally having discharge issues - and already on my second bout of BV! 

Hopefully ya'll are feeling better than I am right now lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> I was offered the amniocentesis but I declined because the risk from that was actually higher than the chance of the baby having Edwards or patau!


I'm not having the amnio either. I know the MC rate is low but I don't want to risk it. 
We went for the Harmony test because it was non invasive. 
It my results come back positive for downs we will still keep baby. But just hoping and praying everything comes back all good. 

Did u know with the hospital test u can get a false positive? 
I've been watching so many videos and i learnt this. 
So I'm hoping and praying that both me and you have false positives and both babies will be born perfectly healthy. 
Hope u don't mind me praying for you. I kind of prayed for us both and just said please let our babies be completely healthy with no chromosomal problems or any problems at all. 
If u have small babies anyway it cud be that throwing the results and my age cud be throwing my results. I really hope that's the case and both our babies will be born perfectly healthy [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

DSemcho said:


> I've been feeling super tired, and to be honest dehydrated. It's hard for me to keep up on my water intake - especially at work. :/ Occasionally having discharge issues - and already on my second bout of BV!
> 
> Hopefully ya'll are feeling better than I am right now lol


Sorry ure feeling so rough


----------



## Zoboe95

@Suggerhoney of course I don't mind, very kind ❤️

@DSemcho feel better soon! I hope you don't mind me pointing out, but I was just looking at the footer bit on your posts, and one of you pregnancies seemed to go on for over a year! Unless I'm reading it wrong is there a wrong year on Ronan's? I love being able to learn a bit about people from their little info at the bottom!


----------



## DSemcho

Yea I noticed it :dohh: I've just been to lazy to fix it ha. We found out in July 2018 that I was pregnant with him. 

Anyone else having problems coming up with names? I found a baby name generator where you can put in your last name (or any name you have come up with so far) and it will generate names for you. Baby Name Generator - CalcuNation.com

This is what it's given me so far based on what the baby's last name might be - Dill: 
Amelia
Lucia Kailey
Bailey Harlow
Adelyn
Adeline
Parker
Adrianna

Also random question for US ladies if ya'll know. I'm going through a divorce, if the baby is born after my divorce is final will it get my ex's last name if I keep his last name, or will it get my maiden name?


----------



## MadamRose

DSemcho said:


> Yea I noticed it :dohh: I've just been to lazy to fix it ha. We found out in July 2018 that I was pregnant with him.
> 
> Anyone else having problems coming up with names? I found a baby name generator where you can put in your last name (or any name you have come up with so far) and it will generate names for you. Baby Name Generator - CalcuNation.com
> 
> This is what it's given me so far based on what the baby's last name might be - Dill:
> Amelia
> Lucia Kailey
> Bailey Harlow
> Adelyn
> Adeline
> Parker
> Adrianna
> 
> Also random question for US ladies if ya'll know. I'm going through a divorce, if the baby is born after my divorce is final will it get my ex's last name if I keep his last name, or will it get my maiden name?

My boy name is 100% set my girl I’m between two for the first name with middle names already being set. I’ve gone for quite unusual first names - as it’s what I like. Baby will be having my maiden name (I kept my married name for for my girls but I’ve explained to them I’m changing back to be the same as baby as they will always share with their dad so that makes it fair)


----------



## atx614

@DSemcho from my understanding you get to put the name down however you would like it. So if you have already changed your name back to your maiden name by then you would just fill out the certificate with your maiden name.


----------



## Zoboe95

Literally no idea on names at the moment! I just went on a name generator website, and it gave me names that were so way out there I wouldn't know how to spell them! I tend to go for names that are not common, but are heard of. Also no idea for middle names, as I don't really get the point of them if they don't have meaning!


----------



## Suggerhoney

My girls name is set and I have some boy names but DH doesn't like any:-k


----------



## LoneWanderer

I keep going off all of our boy names. :rofl:

Completely set on girl name, so in that sense it would be easier to have a girl haha! But we have like 20 boy names on the list and I can't settle on any of them. I love #1's name so much, and nothing quite measures up. Oh well. Guess I'll let other half choose, and just hope it grows on me..!


----------



## Suggerhoney

That's like me Lone. I have loads of boys name of course DH isn't keen on almost all of them and one girls name.


----------



## Suggerhoney

14 week Baby bump. Its grown


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney happy 14 weeks what a lovely bump!


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer thats how I feel if we have a girl. We had two girl names we loved and used them both on my daughter for first and middle name LOL. So if we have a girl I have NO idea what name. Boy name we have set if it’s a boy.


----------



## MadamRose

Despite having big babies I’ve been told I don’t need the glucose tolerance test.

I’m 19 weeks today! Honestly can’t believe where time is going. 20 week scan in just over a week! 

In other news I finally felt definitely movement last night! The latest in any of my 3 pregnancies. I felt it in the morning when I was laying in in bed 3 or 4 clear flutters in the same place over 2 minutes. Then just before I went to sleep I had similar feeling twice in a similar place!


----------



## Bittersweet

Yay madam rose glad to hear some movements happening!


----------



## atx614

Yay for movements! That is such an exciting part of pregnancy!


I have been laying in my side leaning forward on my stomach in the mornings hoping to feel something cause I know that’s where baby is, but nothing yet. Hopefully soon. But my placenta is anterior too so may be a while still.


----------



## LoneWanderer

17+4 eeeeeeek
:holly:

Despite the fact that it seems massive, it manages to hide pretty well. Can feel it move roughly about every four days and the rest it tucks itself away somewhere. Still getting the odd day of nausea too, but otherwise things are pretty normal and fairly dull. Looking forward to getting delivery date booked though!


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> 17+4 eeeeeeek
> :holly:
> 
> Despite the fact that it seems massive, it manages to hide pretty well. Can feel it move roughly about every four days and the rest it tucks itself away somewhere. Still getting the odd day of nausea too, but otherwise things are pretty normal and fairly dull. Looking forward to getting delivery date booked though!
> 
> View attachment 1096573
> View attachment 1096574


Oh Lone loving the facial expressions ure brilliant and u really make me giggle. 
Ure bump is lush. 






MadamRose said:


> Despite having big babies I’ve been told I don’t need the glucose tolerance test.
> 
> I’m 19 weeks today! Honestly can’t believe where time is going. 20 week scan in just over a week!
> 
> In other news I finally felt definitely movement last night! The latest in any of my 3 pregnancies. I felt it in the morning when I was laying in in bed 3 or 4 clear flutters in the same place over 2 minutes. Then just before I went to sleep I had similar feeling twice in a similar place!
> 
> View attachment 1096559

U look lovely hon ure not that big at all so I don't understand why people are saying u are. U look perfect. 
Yay for movements at last.



AFM I definitely felt some movements last night while I was relaxing watching TV. 
It's kind of hard to explain what it felt like but it felt like something was shifting about and little taps. Was right where baby is. 
This is amazing because with having the anterior placenta with my DD and DS I didn't feel anything untill 18 weeks and light kicking I did not feel untill 21 weeks. Harder kicking did not start until 28 weeks. 
So feeling movements now at 14 weeks it's lovely. 
I've not felt anything today yet but hopefully when I'm relaxing later I will feel it again. 

I really hope i get my results this week. I've googled how long it can take abs it said u can hear back within 3 to 7 working days but sometimes it can take longer with 10 working days being the most. 
So I really hope I hear back this week and I really really hope it's good news, I'm having trouble sleeping at the moment because of the worrying. 
:nope:


----------



## MadamRose

Really hope your results come back nice and soon! So glad you are getting movement for reassurance too :)


----------



## LoneWanderer

So as the halfway point fast approaches, and as I expand ever further, here is a list of things I can no longer do:

- Sleep a full night through
- Go more than two hours without eating something, anything, everything
- Finish a meal, even when I'm starving
- Wear pretty much any non-maternity clothes
- Bend over to tie shoelaces
- Lean into the baby's cot to lie him down
- Get out of the bath (without rolling over and onto my knees first)
- Stand up off the floor (see 'bath' above)
- Maintain my lady parts or indeed, see them
- Sneeze without peeing/retching (and sometimes both, yay pregnancy)

Whoever said the second tri was a glowy and magical time can seriously get to fuck.

I AM DONE hahahahahahahaha(!)

:holly:


----------



## DSemcho

Yall I took my boys to the beach yesterday. I got crispy crittered It is awful. 

I don't look pregnant, just bloated because I'm already a fluffy woman.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Really hope your results come back nice and soon! So glad you are getting movement for reassurance too :)


I really hope so too hon I'm not sleeping well at all because of the worry. 
This is probably gonna be my last ever baby and I just want baby to be healthy.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ahhhhhh.

If ever there was a good reason for going through all this ridiculous discomfort, it's to get another one of these awesome creatures. <3

All totally worth it.


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer as of pregnancy I retch when I sneeze too, thought I was alone in that!! :holly:

I'm still in that awkward stage where none of my normal jeans fit, but I don't look pregnant, and my maternity jeans are massive on me! Living in my dungarees, because they stay up! Last pregnancy I was wearing my usual UK size 10 leggings (fluffy ones under maternity jeans, it was bonfire night and absolutely freezing) the night I gave birth, so I'm not expecting a sudden growth spurt!


----------



## Neversayno

Look at all those beautiful bumps! 
@Suggerhoney I'm holding out for your results being positive hun. I am still waiting for mine. They said if I haven’t been called in a week then all is ok and I will get a letter within 3. A week is up on Weds...

I love having all you ladies to go through this journey with. A week tomorrow is my private gender scan I will be 17weeks and 3 days!


----------



## Bittersweet

How’s everyone doing? Had a funny turn again tonight of dizziness which is savage don’t know if the heat from kitchen sometimes or what the issue is


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> How’s everyone doing? Had a funny turn again tonight of dizziness which is savage don’t know if the heat from kitchen sometimes or what the issue is

Are you up on your feet quite a lot? I get dizzy if I'm stood up too much. Not even a preggo thing, just in general.


----------



## LoneWanderer

WILL IT EVER STOP GROWING? 

Met up with a friend today who is 32 weeks along... and I'm bigger than her already. Gotta laugh or I might cry hahahaha


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> Look at all those beautiful bumps!
> @Suggerhoney I'm holding out for your results being positive hun. I am still waiting for mine. They said if I haven’t been called in a week then all is ok and I will get a letter within 3. A week is up on Weds...
> 
> I love having all you ladies to go through this journey with. A week tomorrow is my private gender scan I will be 17weeks and 3 days!


I heard back within 2 days hon so ure probably fine. 
Still waiting for these new results and it's so hard. 

I really do feel at a standstill. 

I just want my baby to be ok and healthy. 
Today was working day 3 of waiting and it really is killing me.


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney i know you have already said but I am out of it with remembering things-but when did they say you would have your results?

@Bittersweet im sorry you are feeling dizzy! We were doing some yard work yesterday and I got dizzy for the first time, i think cause it was hot out and cause I would go from bending down to standing up too much. When I sat down I felt better. I hope yours goes away! I have terrible equilibrium even when not pregnancy though and get dizzy if I try to swing or anything like that lol.

@LoneWanderer ah I love your
Bump! I can tell I am pregnancy for sure but I feel like others still think just extra fluff! I can’t wait to look for sure preggers. Last pregnancy was about 18 weeks. So hoping for earlier this time.

I feel like I found some energy this week. Not a lot but some! Have cleaned the house, done some yard work and organized the kids toys. I know it won’t last so using it when I have it.

What do y’all plan to do for baby’s sleeping arrangements? With my first we had a nursery set up and she NEVER slept there lol. She was with us from the beginning. By son slept in a bassinet thing (rock n play but now it has been recalled) for a few months and then did use his crib. I am not sure what to do with this one. I am thinking a bassinet thing in our room as we don’t have an extra room so baby will eventually share with whatever sibling gender it is.


----------



## DSemcho

atx614 said:


> What do y’all plan to do for baby’s sleeping arrangements? With my first we had a nursery set up and she NEVER slept there lol. She was with us from the beginning. By son slept in a bassinet thing (rock n play but now it has been recalled) for a few months and then did use his crib. I am not sure what to do with this one. I am thinking a bassinet thing in our room as we don’t have an extra room so baby will eventually share with whatever sibling gender it is.

Haven't fully decided yet. Since I'm single baby doing what I did with the first two at first won't be a big deal. Both my boys slept with me the first three months or so. But then it depends on where I'm living after that you know. If I'm in a 3 bedroom place, then my boys will share a bedroom (they will be about 6.6 and 3 by then) so that she will have a room to her own because she will be a girl. 

Got my panorama results back today - everything looks good so far! And they confirmed definitely a girl lol. 

Anyone having issues not wanting to eat lately? I seem to have lost my appetite :( I don't know if it's from the sunburn or pregnancy though.


----------



## MadamRose

Sleep wise I’m getting a next to me crib for baby for the first 6 or so months then they will move into their own room. 

@Bittersweet on the dizziness front I get a few spells at work when been on my feet a lot especially if I’ve been crouched down helping a child then stand up too fast.


----------



## Neversayno

How some weird pains in my groin and the front top of my area!! My pelvis maybe. Sore to touch though which is weird: 

I sailed through my pregnancy at 28years old I don’t think this will be the case 10 years on!!! 

I’m really struggling to sleep at the moment too! 

one more day at school then off for 2.5 weeks in which time I have some house viewings and a private scan booked: 

marring midwife on Friday so might ask her about the pains.


----------



## Neversayno

As for sleeping arrangements at this rate baby will be sleeping in a draw haha we need to move ASAP.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Neversayno said:


> How some weird pains in my groin and the front top of my area!! My pelvis maybe. Sore to touch though which is weird:
> 
> I sailed through my pregnancy at 28years old I don’t think this will be the case 10 years on!!!
> 
> I’m really struggling to sleep at the moment too!
> 
> one more day at school then off for 2.5 weeks in which time I have some house viewings and a private scan booked:
> 
> marring midwife on Friday so might ask her about the pains.

I had something very similar a few weeks back. Never figured out what it was and it just went away.


----------



## LoneWanderer

So we bought a bedside crib last time because #1 rapidly outgrew the Moses basket. But at 6 months ON THE DOT he was in his own cot in his own room, I was absolutely done sneaking about trying not to wake him in our room haha!

Luckily we got in habit very early on of always putting sleeping baby down - very very hard in early days when all you want is to snuggle the little warm bundle, but worth it as he settles so well now on his own. In fact he slept through night from 19 days old. And he's never co-slept, he hates it and never settles plus he does my head in as he's all pointy and wriggly. ;)

So we will do exact same, basket then bedside then cot, and it would be really nice if new one followed in big brother's footsteps... however I am fairly sure after our easy ride, we are due a nocturnal nightmare who hates bedtime entirely and never wants to be put down ever. You know... karma and all that.

:rofl:


----------



## atx614

@DSemcho i go through where I don’t want to eat and nothing sounds good at all, but then a few hours later I am so hungry and then eat way to much LOL. I hope your sun burn heals quickly! 

@LoneWanderer I hope you get another good sleeper! I had one of each so hoping for Another good sleeper this round.

I hope up to some mild cramps and some brown/pinkish cm when I wiped. So freaking out a bit and taking it easy today. Hopefully just from yard work and moving around too much Sunday. If it turns red or the amount increases though I will call the dr for sure.


----------



## Zoboe95

Unsure on sleeping arrangement too! Had a Moses basket for no 1 which she was in until 6 months, but it's the one thing we didn't keep. Want something different this time, but reluctant to spend too much for something that will be used for 6 months! I like wooden cribs, but they are few and far between!


----------



## Zoboe95

Also, since last night, I've been feeling grumpy!! :holly: can't think of a single reason why, I'm just grumpy! Damn hormones!


----------



## Bittersweet

So we have kept all from my son so baby will have a Moses basket downstairs for day and a compact cot for night. We co slept with our son and worse thing ever he still gets in our bed at night so going to try and commit to feed and back in bed hah! 
Son didn’t move into his own room until 7.5 months. This one we haven’t even sorted my son to move to another room so god knows when haha! 

soo chased my midwife today to ask about consultant. She claims the consultant has ignored the request for appts twice but she’s booked me in to see him Friday. Strongly suspect the truth is she has forgotten but when she called his clerical she managed to get an appt that way. Never mind Friday yay!

I don’t know what I should expect from my first appt With him? Others said he decides your pathway but mine is red already it’s a genetic blood issue it won’t change. 
Can I ask him to provisionally book the Induction? Hoping he’ll set the agreed plan for appts and scans at least


----------



## MadamRose

No idea on the appointment @Bittersweet but hope it all goes well 

At 19 weeks pregnant it’s acceptable to eat almost a whole packet of Oreos except the 4 my children ate right?!


----------



## Bittersweet

Thank you and yes yes it is


----------



## MadamRose

Anyone getting braxton hicks already? Mine are doing my head in already!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney i know you have already said but I am out of it with remembering things-but when did they say you would have your results?
> 
> @Bittersweet im sorry you are feeling dizzy! We were doing some yard work yesterday and I got dizzy for the first time, i think cause it was hot out and cause I would go from bending down to standing up too much. When I sat down I felt better. I hope yours goes away! I have terrible equilibrium even when not pregnancy though and get dizzy if I try to swing or anything like that lol.
> 
> @LoneWanderer ah I love your
> Bump! I can tell I am pregnancy for sure but I feel like others still think just extra fluff! I can’t wait to look for sure preggers. Last pregnancy was about 18 weeks. So hoping for earlier this time.
> 
> I feel like I found some energy this week. Not a lot but some! Have cleaned the house, done some yard work and organized the kids toys. I know it won’t last so using it when I have it.
> 
> What do y’all plan to do for baby’s sleeping arrangements? With my first we had a nursery set up and she NEVER slept there lol. She was with us from the beginning. By son slept in a bassinet thing (rock n play but now it has been recalled) for a few months and then did use his crib. I am not sure what to do with this one. I am thinking a bassinet thing in our room as we don’t have an extra room so baby will eventually share with whatever sibling gender it is.


They said it can take up to 10 working days. It's been 4 working days so far


----------



## LoneWanderer

MadamRose said:


> Anyone getting braxton hicks already? Mine are doing my head in already!!!

I didn't even get them at 41+ last time haha!


----------



## mammag

Omg guys. So I’m here with a story to tell. So I woke up Sunday morning bleeding. It was heavy. More than a pad an hour, but I wanted to give it a little time. Tired of doctors and hospitals and all that. Fast forward a couple of hours and I really knew something was wrong. But by that point my husband was at work so I wanted to wait. At this point I’m steadily bleeding heavily but nothing overly alarming. Fast forward again to about 8 o clock and the flood gates open. I’m losing blood faster than anyone can survive through. And it all happens so fast. I call 911 and the ambulance comes. Right as they’re wheeling me through the hospital doors the bleeding that I thought was heavy before was a fond memory of better days. The bleeding got very intense. Very fast. The next thing I knew the pain was gone. It didn’t hurt anymore. I wasn’t afraid anymore, and everything just kind of.... slipped away. I woke up sometime later to the doctor holding my hand and screaming at me to open my eyes. I had lost all but a few pints of my blood 1 emergency dnc and 8 blood transfusions, and about 36 hours later I got to go home. Thankful to be alive. And with my family.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh my word! That all sounds terrifying, especially with all that has already happened recently. I am so glad you are here to tell the tale! Here's hoping you have a good recovery from here. Thinking of you. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## DSemcho

mammag said:


> Omg guys. So I’m here with a story to tell. So I woke up Sunday morning bleeding. It was heavy. More than a pad an hour, but I wanted to give it a little time. Tired of doctors and hospitals and all that. Fast forward a couple of hours and I really knew something was wrong. But by that point my husband was at work so I wanted to wait. At this point I’m steadily bleeding heavily but nothing overly alarming. Fast forward again to about 8 o clock and the flood gates open. I’m losing blood faster than anyone can survive through. And it all happens so fast. I call 911 and the ambulance comes. Right as they’re wheeling me through the hospital doors the bleeding that I thought was heavy before was a fond memory of better days. The bleeding got very intense. Very fast. The next thing I knew the pain was gone. It didn’t hurt anymore. I wasn’t afraid anymore, and everything just kind of.... slipped away. I woke up sometime later to the doctor holding my hand and screaming at me to open my eyes. I had lost all but a few pints of my blood 1 emergency dnc and 8 blood transfusions, and about 36 hours later I got to go home. Thankful to be alive. And with my family.


Honey I am so sorry!

That sounds like when I had my last loss on Christmas '17. They gave me medication to evacuate and there so was much blood and it was so painful. And then after baby passed out of my body all the pain stopped. I'm so happy you're alive though!


----------



## MadamRose

@mammag that sounds so scary! Glad you are okay!


----------



## MadamRose

Okay so with 6 days until my scan it’s obviously time for me to have stupid pregnancy related dreams again. Last night I dreamed that baby had no heartbeat at my 20 week scan so I had to deliver and looked like a mini tire version of perfect. It was horrible I woke up and couldn’t get back to sleep for ages - has to get my doppler out to check on Thimper and everything. 

Its like Thumper knew this morning though as just as I was starting to scroll through here I felt be some movement just below my belly button. I always put my hand on my tummy when I get movement and about 2 of the 10 movements over the 10 minutes I am almost definite I could feel from the outside too (I say almost definitely as it’s that weird thing when you can be sure as you’re feeling it inside too)! It’s as if Thumper is letting me know all is well on the inside!


----------



## LoneWanderer

That sounds awful!

My weird preggo dreams aren't even slightly baby themed and not horrible at all, just very vivid and extraordinarily dull.

Like the other night, my entire dream was a FB messenger chat with a friend where I explained in detail how a soap opera couple were married in real life and that's why they could hold hands and stuff without social distancing.

It was so real I thought it had happened and so I woke up and messaged her to apologise for being so frightfully boring. Obviously, she was very confused.

Anywaaaaay... so today is a beautiful sunny day and we are supposed to have a toddler playdate in the park, but my idiot son has managed to wrestle a picture frame off the wall and onto his face, so instead it's a day of ice packs and Disney+ and sofa cuddles and concussion watch. He seems alright so far, but we are on for one hell of a black eye. ](*,)


----------



## MadamRose

Hope he’s okay @LoneWanderer


----------



## Suggerhoney

@mammag 
Oh my goodness sweety that is so scary. I'm so glad ure OK. How horrible after everything u have been through already. 
My heart goes out to you so much. 
Please take it easy hon and rest and heal. 
We are all here for you. 
Lots of hugs and love.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So I had my first high risk pregnancy consultant appointment today. 
The consultant was a lovely man he was just so nice. 

Unfortunately I started getting very itchy and have a few scratches and have made myself bleed. He thinks it cud be ICP again that I had in my last 2 pregnancies so I've had some liver function bloods done and also bile acid levels. If it comes back I do have i will be put on medication. 
He has given me some piriton and some cream that goes cold when u put it on. 
They had a job getting the blood from me prib because this is the 3rd bloodtest in just a week a half. Had to be stabbed a few times but we got there in the end. 


Bit of a panic with the doppler she cudnt find babies HB but finally found it in the end and they were happy with it. 

I have another appointment booked for 5th May. 

They want me to have regular growth scans from 24 weeks and the plan is induction at 37 weeks.

Which I've worked out to be September 4th. 
I know that cud change later on and cud moved more forward. 
But that's the plan so far.

He knows I've had the Harmony test and I am waiting for results. 

I had my blood taken for that last Wednesday so technically this cud be working day 6 but I've been counting it from the next day. 

Still so nervous and keep having nightmares. 
If I have got ICP again then that's a problem in itself so i definitely don't want there to be anymore problems and I'm really hoping my baby is 100% healthy. 


Anyway arms a bit sore from the amount of times they stuck the needle in but I'm OK. 


ICP is a very serious condition if left untreated so I'm glad they got on it right away and got the bloods done. 
The medication helped alot last time when I was on it so hopefully it I have to go on it again it will help this time to. 

I just hope if I do have my bile acids are not stupidly high and just slightly elevated. 
They can get into the 100s and that can cause still birth so just another thing to worry about.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aye could have been a lot worse, gonna have a right shiner by tomorrow but doesn't seem to have anything more serious. Missed his actual eye and no bumps appeared on head. Lucky kid.

He stole, opened and ate a whole pack of chocolate buttons too, in the time it took me to make a cuppa.

God knows how I'll manage when there's two of the buggers making mischief, my nerves are shot from just the one :rofl:


----------



## atx614

@mammag omg! I am so sorry and so so thankful you are okay!

@LoneWanderer I am glad your little guy is alright! Sorry you had to miss a beautiful day outside! My son is super rambunctious too! Many ice packs have been used LOL

@MadamRose i am sorry you are having bad dreams still. My anxiety hasn’t gone down as much as I would like and I can’t imagine if I had a dream like that. I would lose my shit.

@Suggerhoney oh no! Being itchy is no
Good. I am glad your doctors are in top of it since you have had ICP before. I will continue to pray for your results!!

My brown discharge has stopped and I am not cramping now so feeling better. My husband is getting his covid shot today and is getting the Johnson and Johnson one cause that is one he has available at work. I am nervous cause I know it is less effective and I don’t know anyone who has had that one personally. Anyone know any of anyone who has had that one? I am hoping to have my blood results today, by Friday at the latest. My doctor said between 5-7 business days and today is day 5!


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Aye could have been a lot worse, gonna have a right shiner by tomorrow but doesn't seem to have anything more serious. Missed his actual eye and no bumps appeared on head. Lucky kid.
> 
> He stole, opened and ate a whole pack of chocolate buttons too, in the time it took me to make a cuppa.
> 
> God knows how I'll manage when there's two of the buggers making mischief, my nerves are shot from just the one :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1096737



Oh bless him. Mine is always falling over and bumping his head must be a boy thing haha. 

Here's mine. He is almost 19 months now and a right cheeky little monkey 



Excuse DH giant hand haha. 




atx614 said:


> @mammag omg! I am so sorry and so so thankful you are okay!
> 
> @LoneWanderer I am glad your little guy is alright! Sorry you had to miss a beautiful day outside! My son is super rambunctious too! Many ice packs have been used LOL
> 
> @MadamRose i am sorry you are having bad dreams still. My anxiety hasn’t gone down as much as I would like and I can’t imagine if I had a dream like that. I would lose my shit.
> 
> @Suggerhoney oh no! Being itchy is no
> Good. I am glad your doctors are in top of it since you have had ICP before. I will continue to pray for your results!!
> 
> My brown discharge has stopped and I am not cramping now so feeling better. My husband is getting his covid shot today and is getting the Johnson and Johnson one cause that is one he has available at work. I am nervous cause I know it is less effective and I don’t know anyone who has had that one personally. Anyone know any of anyone who has had that one? I am hoping to have my blood results today, by Friday at the latest. My doctor said between 5-7 business days and today is day 5!


It's not as bad as with my son but has picked up a bit the last few days and I have a few scratches from itching and I keep going at them and they bleed so thought its best to be safe. 
The medication really helped last time. 
I think the highest my bile acid levels got was 50. Anything 14 and over is ICP but 50 is still low. The worst itching with my son was from 11 to 18 weeks and it was hurendous. Kept awake and everything. The tablest stopped the itching and took my bile acid down but around 28 weeks it started up again. 
They tried to push me to 38 weeks but I kept going in because of the itching and in the end I was induced and 36+6 and he was born and 37 weeks. 

I'm glad they are going to induce again at 37 weeks because if this is ICP I know the itching will be horrible in the 3rd tri. But hopefully the meds will help. 


Sorry about the spotting hon. 
I had bright red streaks when wiping mixed with cm at 12 weeks with my son. 
Then i kept spotting from weeks 12 to 13 then it stopped. 
Midwife said it may of been left over implantation or sometimes when the placenta takes over it and root itself in even more and that can cause some spotting. 
Hope that helps hon. 

Brown is old tho so it may be some left Over implantation. 

Thank u sweety i appreciate ure prayers so much. 

<3


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh bless him. Mine is always falling over and bumping his head must be a boy thing haha.
> 
> Here's mine. He is almost 19 months now and a right cheeky little monkey
> 
> View attachment 1096741
> 
> 
> Excuse DH giant hand haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as bad as with my son but has picked up a bit the last few days and I have a few scratches from itching and I keep going at them and they bleed so thought its best to be safe.
> The medication really helped last time.
> I think the highest my bile acid levels got was 50. Anything 14 and over is ICP but 50 is still low. The worst itching with my son was from 11 to 18 weeks and it was hurendous. Kept awake and everything. The tablest stopped the itching and took my bile acid down but around 28 weeks it started up again.
> They tried to push me to 38 weeks but I kept going in because of the itching and in the end I was induced and 36+6 and he was born and 37 weeks.
> 
> I'm glad they are going to induce again at 37 weeks because if this is ICP I know the itching will be horrible in the 3rd tri. But hopefully the meds will help.
> 
> 
> Sorry about the spotting hon.
> I had bright red streaks when wiping mixed with cm at 12 weeks with my son.
> Then i kept spotting from weeks 12 to 13 then it stopped.
> Midwife said it may of been left over implantation or sometimes when the placenta takes over it and root itself in even more and that can cause some spotting.
> Hope that helps hon.
> 
> Brown is old tho so it may be some left Over implantation.
> 
> Thank u sweety i appreciate ure prayers so much.
> 
> <3

Awww hes gorgeous xx


----------



## playgirl666

@Suggerhoney here's maze xx


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney hope you get some answers about the itchiness soon. And that the harmony results are back soon.

@LoneWanderer glad he’s okay

@atx614 i did it was horrible couldn’t sleep again for ages even after the doppler the movement this morning was much needed. Glad the discharge and cramping has stopped.


----------



## Bittersweet

Mammag how scary for you take care of yourself!

Suggar it’s good you have a good plan in place that’s what I’m hoping il get on Friday a clearer plan


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hmmm so it's been eight days since last midwife appointment - and it occurred to me that means it's also been eight entire days since I felt this baby move.

It was kicking like a good un on the day. But since then... nowt. 18 weeks is far too early for consistent movements I know, and I'm only slightly concerned. Other half thought I should go hospital but I've explained even if anything *was* wrong they couldn't do owt at this point, and anyway I am sure it's fine. Just dunno why it's so lazy, last one was leaping about in there pretty much 24/7.


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer do you have a midwife or triage number you could ring?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Nope they've moved midwives out of the GPs surgery and into a temporary home at the EPU due to all the vaccinations. But theres no dial-in line for the unit, its referral only. GP lines are rammed, queues of like 30-odd people when you ring, so given that up as a bad job too.

Besides like I say, it's not like they can do owt. Either everything's fine and I'm just wasting their time, or it isn't and they can't do anything about that at this stage. Either baby will start moving again in next couple of weeks, or I'll get answers at my scan on 19th. Whatever will be, will be.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Meanwhile... after two days of fantastic sunshine here we have gone back to grey cold normality. Just in time for the Bank Holiday weekend off(!) Yay British weather... 

What y'all got planned for Easter? I'm ashamed to say I've already eaten both of my Easter eggs AND one of the baby's too :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Please keep my baby in ure prayers ladies I'm at the hospital strated bleeding and cramping so worried:cry:


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney praying for you and little one!! 

@LoneWanderer i didn’t feel constant movement until around 24 weeks last pregnancy. When I wanted to feel him move (or try LOL he was stubborn too) I would drink something cold and sugar filled like lemonade and lay on my stomach as best I could. Usually then I could feel something for assurance.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So far I've only had my blood pressure done and a wee sample they haven't tested yet. Still waiting its been nearly 3 hours. 
Cramps have settled and bleeding has almost stopped, just pink when wiping. 
I did listen to babies hb b4 coming and Wa 160bpm so I'm hoping everything is ok. 
Hoping the bleed was nothing serious. 
Will let u know more when I get seen. 
Still worried but just hoping everything is ok. 
To get to almost 15 weeks and start bleeding was so scary. 
I really hope it's nothing


----------



## atx614

I am glad they are seeing you! Maybe a SCH or low lying placenta? Or I think you said they told you the aspirin could cause bleeding.


----------



## LoneWanderer

I _think _it moved.
Maybe.
Definitely not definite.
But very much possibly.
I'll take it.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney i hope everything is okay thinking of you!


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggar hope all is okay


----------



## Zoboe95

Hope all is ok @Suggerhoney


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies I've not long got home what a long day. 

Anyway they checked babies HB with a doppler and found it and said it was good. 

I also had a internal examination to check cervix and to see If there was blood. 
There wasn't any blood but she said there was some discharge but it looked normol. 

She told me my cervix is shut but right near where the entrance is I have a errosion, which she explained is like a blood vessel and can get easily irritated and bleed. 

She said she thinks that's what it is but cant be 100% sure and she can't tell me if this will or won't lead to a miscarriage. 

I just have to rest and if I bleed again or get pain I have to go back. 


I had my bile acid levels come back and its at a 7 which is normal. 


The bleeding has completely stopped now. 
I really really hope they won't be any more. 
That was so scary.


----------



## MadamRose

Definitely sounds like it’s the erosion rather then coming from internally which is definitely positive hun. Normally if it’s come from internally there is signs of the blood. Make sure you get lots of rest Hun :hugs:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ah good glad all is fine.

Question for y'all... so I think pretty much everyone in this group is on at least #2 or more, right? Don't think we have any first timers, correct me if wrong like.

So, are you all just as careful about what you can eat etc as with your firsts? I'm so slack about the rules this time, if I fancy it I sure as hell will eat it. Proper craving smoked salmon today and I'm gonna get some, wouldn't have risked it last time. I even avoided pineapple with #1, could live on it this time :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> Ah good glad all is fine.
> 
> Question for y'all... so I think pretty much everyone in this group is on at least #2 or more, right? Don't think we have any first timers, correct me if wrong like.
> 
> So, are you all just as careful about what you can eat etc as with your firsts? I'm so slack about the rules this time, if I fancy it I sure as hell will eat it. Proper craving smoked salmon today and I'm gonna get some, wouldn't have risked it last time. I even avoided pineapple with #1, could live on it this time :rofl:

Definitely not as careful don’t have the time I am vegan this time though and wasn’t with DD1 or DD2. Doesn’t stop this being what I just brought for my Netflix day - love that asda do vegan cheese! (other children are with their dad for the weekend)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Looks like a pretty great bank holiday weekend treat that!! I am jealous. No Netflix and pizza here, instead I'll be cramming as much work as I can in before the tax year ends on Monday. Stupid early Easter haha!

I don't drink and haven't for many years BUT if I still did I think I'd probably have the occasional glass this time round.

As it is, I'm not giving up deli meat or soft serve ice cream or caffeine or anything like that. In fact I'm on like four cups of tea a day! :o


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> Looks like a pretty great bank holiday weekend treat that!! I am jealous. No Netflix and pizza here, instead I'll be cramming as much work as I can in before the tax year ends on Monday. Stupid early Easter haha!
> 
> I don't drink and haven't for many years BUT if I still did I think I'd probably have the occasional glass this time round.
> 
> As it is, I'm not giving up deli meat or soft serve ice cream or caffeine or anything like that. In fact I'm on like four cups of tea a day! :o

Feels well earned it’s been a tough half term in school even the none pregnant teachers are knackered. Don’t work too hard!


----------



## stephx

Completely caved and booked a gender scan last night.

We went to the same spot we got engaged, took a picnic and (after about 20 minutes freaking out), opened the envelope....

IT’S A BOY! :cloud9:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Awww what a lovely way to discover the news <3 congrats on your wee lad!

Weird one: all of a sudden I am OBSESSED with all things spicy - which was exactly the same with #1. I'm usually a right wuss about hot food, as soon as I delivered last time I went right off it again. Yesterday I had a chilli beef pizza that I added extra jalapenos, chilli cheese and hot sauce to because it just wasn't hitting right, and today I've sent other half to the local Mexican takeaway for their hottest chilli con carne and a bunch of spicy wings. Heartburn be damned, I literally need it. :rofl:

Sooooo, I am actually 1000% convinced this is a boy now. ;)


----------



## MadamRose

@stephx congratulations on team :blue:


----------



## stephx

Also, yes to being less strict with no.2

Rare steak, all the McDonalds, caffeine _right_ up to the daily limit

I haven’t had a drink yet, but that’ll probably change before September


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats on team :blue:

suggar I had similar at 14 weeks with my son it was all fine defo sounds an erosion.
I seen consultant today! 
So plan is scan at 20 weeks potentially 25 if not 28,32 be 36. Induction date will be set either 28 or 32 weeks but he’s said it will be between 37/38 not 38/39. Baby needs to be born before 38 or on 38 not after so defo be here by 19/8!! 
Anddd then
He scanned me and I got two pics. he had a trainee with him who when she was trying to get baby’s position she did go down to the legs. Not sure if it was in between or bum and legs. 

So if it was in between (was u shaped like leg either side?) then it’s a girl as there was no Willy but it was so quick could have been the bum or could have been Willy hadn’t focussed in yet. OH thinks she has accidentally given me a potty look. Pics don’t show anything :) but gutted if she has done that because I was coming round to team yellow and now I’m like gutted if it’s a boy which is exactly why we stayed team yellow


----------



## atx614

I wouldn’t have a milkshake with my first two unless it was hand scooped because they say the machines here may have listeria. I have a weekly fast food milkshake this time lol. I am still scared of deli meat and soft cheeses. But having coffee this time too. I am not as hardcore for sure.


----------



## atx614

Bittersweet said:


> Congrats on team :blue:
> 
> suggar I had similar at 14 weeks with my son it was all fine defo sounds an erosion.
> I seen consultant today!
> So plan is scan at 20 weeks potentially 25 if not 28,32 be 36. Induction date will be set either 28 or 32 weeks but he’s said it will be between 37/38 not 38/39. Baby needs to be born before 38 or on 38 not after so defo be here by 19/8!!
> Anddd then
> He scanned me and I got two pics. he had a trainee with him who when she was trying to get baby’s position she did go down to the legs. Not sure if it was in between or bum and legs.
> 
> So if it was in between (was u shaped like leg either side?) then it’s a girl as there was no Willy but it was so quick could have been the bum or could have been Willy hadn’t focussed in yet. OH thinks she has accidentally given me a potty look. Pics don’t show anything :) but gutted if she has done that because I was coming round to team yellow and now I’m like gutted if it’s a boy which is exactly why we stayed team yellow

remind me why you are being induced early! I know you said but I can’t rememwber


----------



## Bittersweet

Our babies develop ABO incompability so they are better out than in by that point :). 
He suspects I might go earlier again or go on my own at that time because it’s to do with low blood count anemia and jaundice for the baby so with my son he came early as “nature” told him to.


----------



## Neversayno

@Suggerhoney thsnk goodness everything is ok xx

@LoneWanderer love your updates! I was spicy food with my boy too! 

@MadamRose i feel your pain! I didn’t finish until weds! I don’t go back until 19th though so I won’t complain! 

so....probably a bit early but ordered pram and car seat today ! Needed to buy something! 

@stephx congrats on the boy honey!!!


----------



## Neversayno

LADIES....do you want rename our little group, September somethings!! Rather than the boring title we have now?! 

hit me with ideas....


----------



## Neversayno

@stephx what is your due date?! It appears to be missing


----------



## stephx

Thanks ladies :friends:

@Neversayno, 13th September x


----------



## Neversayno

@Suggerhoney have you had any results back yet?! Xxxd


----------



## atx614

So I just called my doctor’s office as blood results should have been in by now. And the nurse said they are in but the doctor hasn’t reviewed them yet so she can’t release the exact numbers to be but said they are all in normal range! So I don’t find out exact numbers until early next week, but thankful none the less! Also she told me gender!! We are.....

:pink:PINK:pink:


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 congratulations on team :pink:

@Neversayno we didn’t finish til yesterday today has been a much needed rest day!


----------



## Neversayno

Congrats @atx614 another pink one ❤️


----------



## DSemcho

LoneWanderer said:


> Ah good glad all is fine.
> 
> Question for y'all... so I think pretty much everyone in this group is on at least #2 or more, right? Don't think we have any first timers, correct me if wrong like.
> 
> So, are you all just as careful about what you can eat etc as with your firsts? I'm so slack about the rules this time, if I fancy it I sure as hell will eat it. Proper craving smoked salmon today and I'm gonna get some, wouldn't have risked it last time. I even avoided pineapple with #1, could live on it this time :rofl:




atx614 said:


> I wouldn’t have a milkshake with my first two unless it was hand scooped because they say the machines here may have listeria. I have a weekly fast food milkshake this time lol. I am still scared of deli meat and soft cheeses. But having coffee this time too. I am not as hardcore for sure.

I'm definitely not more careful this time around. I've been taking it so lax, because I was expecting to miscarry to be honest. I lost 6 before I got Cole and 3 more before I got Ronan. So I've never had back to back successful pregnancies before lol. I'm even ham/turkey sandwiches with muenster cheese straight from my fridge. No heating. 

I do need to drink more water though because I'm horrendous about that. And I even had loads of seafood like 2 weekends ago because I wanted it. 



Neversayno said:


> LADIES....do you want rename our little group, September somethings!! Rather than the boring title we have now?!
> 
> hit me with ideas....

September Surprises?
Wake Me Up When September Ends?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> @Suggerhoney have you had any results back yet?! Xxxd



No not yet hon. Still waiting. Should get them sometime in the week and really hope it's good news. I really can't handle anymore scary stuff. 
I really just want the rest of my pregnancy to go by uneventful from now on. No more bleeding and no scary results just good news from now on hopefully.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Congrats on team :blue:
> 
> suggar I had similar at 14 weeks with my son it was all fine defo sounds an erosion.
> I seen consultant today!
> So plan is scan at 20 weeks potentially 25 if not 28,32 be 36. Induction date will be set either 28 or 32 weeks but he’s said it will be between 37/38 not 38/39. Baby needs to be born before 38 or on 38 not after so defo be here by 19/8!!
> Anddd then
> He scanned me and I got two pics. he had a trainee with him who when she was trying to get baby’s position she did go down to the legs. Not sure if it was in between or bum and legs.
> 
> So if it was in between (was u shaped like leg either side?) then it’s a girl as there was no Willy but it was so quick could have been the bum or could have been Willy hadn’t focussed in yet. OH thinks she has accidentally given me a potty look. Pics don’t show anything :) but gutted if she has done that because I was coming round to team yellow and now I’m like gutted if it’s a boy which is exactly why we stayed team yellow



Thanks hon. Gosh it's just so scary seeing blood esp now I'm so far. 
I've never had this happen b4. But I've been reading about it and it does seem that's what it is that's going on. So I think the doctor is right. 
Really hope there won't be anymore bleeding now tho.
Seeing that blood my heart stopped..
I was so sacred.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I keep wanting marmite which I normally hate.


----------



## Suggerhoney

15 weeks today gender scan is on Saturday 


Congratulations on team :blue: 
And @atx614 team :pink:
So glad ure results are all good. 
Still waiting for mine. Should get them in the week and hoping it's all good.


----------



## Neversayno

I got my results today...low risk so can sigh a huge sigh of relief. 

@Suggerhoney really hoping you get yours soon. You’d think paying so much money they would get them done quicker.
eek for gender scan! Is it a week today?? Mine is on Tuesday! I’m taking my mum as OH is in Kent. She’s very excited!!! 

purchased my pram and car seat today! It’s going to be delivered to my parents house...

felt lots of movements the past couple of days started to track the times of day they are. 

and where in the holy hell did this come from!!! I will take a full body shot soon but kind hate taking mirror selfie’s haha


----------



## LoneWanderer

Walking through park today with toddler and dog, bumped into a couple of nice old ladies we occasionally see while we wander.

One of them said "oooh, you're having another baby!" and I was like, "yep!". Then she said "guess you've just got a few weeks to go!" and when I said "nope, September" she nearly fell off the bench in shock.

I see her point, like! Honestly though... it's like 90% food, I'm catching up after all that early nausea by eating for two. Well... seven. :rofl:

View attachment 1096894


----------



## MadamRose

Thumper is officially half baked!!!! Can’t believe I’m 20 weeks already seems to be flying by!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Merry Easter ladies!
We've got one very hyperactive and over-chocolated toddler here! :)


----------



## atx614

Beautiful bumps Lone and Madam! 

We went on a long hike yesterday and my lower left back is killing me now. I guess I overdid it again. Today will be a nice resting day for me since OH is off work. I used a heating pad already, but I don’t usually take medicine while pregnant. Hopefully it heals up today. We are telling the kids Tuesday and then taking them to the gender ultrasound. We already know it’s a girl for I’m the bloodwork, but I had booked this before we decided yes to the bloods. So just another chance to see baby! After this we have to wait 6 weeks until the next scan.


----------



## Zoboe95

Ready weird but I don't feel pregnant this weekend! I don't think anything is wrong, it's just that symptoms have dropped off, and belly hasn't grown! Had a busy weekend gardening and walking, as well as trying to tame the mighty two year old! How have you guys spent your long weekend? (Do you get a long Easter weekend in other countries? We're not all from the UK are we?)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> I got my results today...low risk so can sigh a huge sigh of relief.
> 
> @Suggerhoney really hoping you get yours soon. You’d think paying so much money they would get them done quicker.
> eek for gender scan! Is it a week today?? Mine is on Tuesday! I’m taking my mum as OH is in Kent. She’s very excited!!!
> 
> purchased my pram and car seat today! It’s going to be delivered to my parents house...
> 
> felt lots of movements the past couple of days started to track the times of day they are.
> 
> and where in the holy hell did this come from!!! I will take a full body shot soon but kind hate taking mirror selfie’s haha
> 
> View attachment 1096873


So glad u got low risk hon. 
I really hope mine comes back low I'm so worried and its been such a long wait. 
I'm hoping because it's taking so long it means it is low risk. But won't know until I get the results. 
Gender scan is on Saturday morning 9:30am. 

Really hope we get the results b4 then and it's low risk and then I can be all happy again and excited. 

Just feel In limbo at the moment. 

I don't really come on here much because everyone is so excited and I just feel dread. 
If we get low risk results I will probably be on here more. 
Just don't want to ruin anyone's excitement with my worry.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Walking through park today with toddler and dog, bumped into a couple of nice old ladies we occasionally see while we wander.
> 
> One of them said "oooh, you're having another baby!" and I was like, "yep!". Then she said "guess you've just got a few weeks to go!" and when I said "nope, September" she nearly fell off the bench in shock.
> 
> I see her point, like! Honestly though... it's like 90% food, I'm catching up after all that early nausea by eating for two. Well... seven. :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1096893
> View attachment 1096894



The face the face oh the face oh hon ure a tonic u are u make me freeking LOL. 
Brilliant. You have a lovely bump its very impressive I love it. 




MadamRose said:


> Thumper is officially half baked!!!! Can’t believe I’m 20 weeks already seems to be flying by!
> 
> View attachment 1096909


Awww ure so neat hon such a cute little bump. Can't believe ure half way ahhhh. 

I will be half way in 2 weeks because I am being induced early at 37 weeks. So 17 weeks marks half way for me. 

U look lovely.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still not feeling any movements either which I'm pretty bummed about. 
Thought i wud be feeling something by now. 
I hope my placenta isn't anterior again. 
At my 10 weeks scan she said it looks like it's at the back (prosteria) but surely I wud be feeling something by now if that was the case? 

Can't believe Wednesday marks 2 weeks of waiting for these results. 
It's just horrible having to wait and wait. 

I hope my baby doesn't have anything wrong with it and is healthy. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## DSemcho

I'm down 6/7lbs since 24March O.O

I'm eating, so I don't get it lol. But I'm definitely starting to poke out a bit. It's hard to tell I'm pregnant, because I was already fluffy anyways. 15 week today!


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 i know what you mean about not feeling pregnant. My symptoms are mostly gone at this point besides a few adversions to food and being more tired, and I can’t feel baby yet. So I don’t really feel pregnant at all. I have been using my Doppler almost every morning for reassurance


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney so exciting your scan is Saturday!! I hope you get your results before then for sure!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Went to bed slightly sunburnt from the hot weekend sunshine. Woke up to snow. Ain't the UK marvellous?(!) :rofl:


----------



## playgirl666

LoneWanderer said:


> Went to bed slightly sunburnt from the hot weekend sunshine. Woke up to snow. Ain't the UK marvellous?(!) :rofl:

The weather cant make its mind up haha x


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh yeah, so baby is definitely moving about again most days now, after a week of being a lazy arse.

But last night was the first time that I could share it! I had my arm across my lap and I felt something, like a twitch, but I wasn't 100% sure so I got other half to have a go. Right away it kicked him in the hand: he felt it on the outside and I felt it from inside!

So, yay! But then on the other hand this one is _really_ uncomfortable to carry, I guess it's due to my internal scar from last section, so kicks aren't as pleasant as they were last time and when it leans back on me or jabs a foot out it's really quite painful. I sway violently from 'oh my god why isn't it ever moving?' to 'just wish this damn child would sit still' many times a day... :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney hope you get your results soon. And your scan on Saturday should be so exciting. 


@Zoboe95 i was the same for ages I didn’t have moment etc and felt a bit better when the second tri started so didn’t feel pregnant. 

Been having a lazy day today as there isn’t much to do. And baby started to kick, I could feel it outside and then I got both the girls to have a go and they both got to feel baby kick!!! 20 week scan tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Went to bed slightly sunburnt from the hot weekend sunshine. Woke up to snow. Ain't the UK marvellous?(!) :rofl:


Haha isn't it just haha. No place like it. Boiling hot one day and freezing cold and snow just a week later how lovely. Was in Morrisons when it was snowinv and it was the talk of the store hahaha.


@atx614
I really hope so hon.
On Facebook I found a group called the Nub Theory specialists and u can send ure scan pic and they give u there expert opinions. It was free as well so win win.
Anyway sent a bunch of mine and strait away I had. :blue: congratulations. Hehe.

U watch it be a girl now lmao.

Anyway just want good news with those results first that will make my day[-o&lt;

Bump has sprouted more now I feel so pregnant and lovely sickness was back today yay. 

Hope you all had a lovely Easter.


----------



## Bittersweet

Happy Easter all! We are UK so we have today off. Son was gagging all night so kept him off nursery today he goes to a private one and they were doing a big Easter thing but decided wasn’t worth it! So he’s spent today playing doing garden etc just had a wee flurry of snow there lovely! 
I’ve defo felt kicks now but can’t feel outside yet I can’t wait until oh and son can feel it makes it more real


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggar I’m also a member but no result for mine cause legs were in way :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Suggar I’m also a member but no result for mine cause legs were in way :(


Oh no that's so typical. 
Are u finding out gender hon? 

Still can't feel anything yet. Not even flutters. 
But can hear baby moving when I use my doppler.


----------



## Bittersweet

Nope! After Friday when I thought I seen it but now convinced I didn’t I didn’t feel comfertable with my reaction with so defo no x


----------



## DSemcho

playgirl666 said:


> The weather cant make its mind up haha x

Same here in the US!! The other day it was a high of 54F, then 81F today lol.


----------



## Neversayno

Morning ladies 

@MadamRose good luck for the 20 week scan! Can’t wait to see pics later! Are you staying team yellow?? 

@Suggerhoney every time I come on here I pray to see good news about your results. Have you called to try and chase them? Just enquire? I would! 

@atx614 i know what you mean about not feeling pregnant it’s a bit meh if I’m honest. 

@LoneWanderer your face in that pic!! I must say if I didn’t know better I would put money on there being more than one in there!!! 

update from me. Gender scan today. Woke up feeling anxious with the pre scan nerves, will everything still be ok in there - I hope so. As far as the gender goes...We’re happy with a healthy baby. I’ve always been a boy kinda gal, but I’ve let myself run away with it possibly being a girl...we shall see. Going on the track record this baby is naughty for scans so here’s hoping they can even see haha


----------



## Neversayno

@DSemcho when is your due date hun, you’re missing from the front page!!!


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno after my panic a few weeks ago when I’m glad I didn’t rush and find out the gender I am 100% staying team yellow! I’ve got to wait til 4.30 today for the scan so think today may drag a lot!


----------



## Zoboe95

When they booked my next scan they asked if 8.30 am is too early ...I decided it's a great time to have it, because I haven't got to wait around all day worrying!! 

Oh I do have one symptom at the moment, particularly in the mornings, every time I get up I get really dizzy!! I have a naturally low blood pressure and fast heart rate, so it is kind of to be expected I guess! Also I feel quite a lot of movement now, and oh can feel it too ...feels really early for that (15 weeks) but I guess because I'm quite small, there's less room to manoeuvre in there! 

Good luck to those with scans/results coming up! I've got nothing until midwife on 22nd, then scan early may, but I know that will arrive so quickly!


----------



## Neversayno

So.....results are in! Totally naughty baby! Had to go for a walk and consume some sugar so that they would Open their legs....


It’s a........

GIRL!!!! :pink::pink::pink:


----------



## MadamRose

Neversayno said:


> So.....results are in! Totally naughty baby! Had to go for a walk and consume some sugar so that they would Open their legs....
> 
> 
> It’s a........
> 
> GIRL!!!! :pink::pink::pink:
> 
> View attachment 1096988
> View attachment 1096989
> View attachment 1096990

Congratulations on team pink :pink:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> So.....results are in! Totally naughty baby! Had to go for a walk and consume some sugar so that they would Open their legs....
> 
> 
> It’s a........
> 
> GIRL!!!! :pink::pink::pink:
> 
> View attachment 1096988
> View attachment 1096989
> View attachment 1096990


Awwww congratulations on baby girl hon so happy for you.

Still no results yet. I have called them and left a message.
They haven't called back yet so probably don't have the results yet.
I'm so anxious I just really hope it's negative.
Gender scan is coming up fast and I really hope I get negative results for tri 12 13 and 21 b4 that so I can get excited.

We had low risk results for tri 12 and 13 Edwards and Pataus at the hospital.
Was 1 in 74 thousand and something.

But because I've had this NIPT test I'm worrying about them results now too because the Hospital results can be wrong.
I hate this


----------



## MadamRose

Waiting for my scan at the hospital and literally shaking with nerves I hate this part


----------



## Neversayno

@MadamRose i was like that this morning so nerve wracking isn’t it. We’re all here to support you xx


@Suggerhoney i really hope they come for you soon. Such an agonising wait. Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Waiting for my scan at the hospital and literally shaking with nerves I hate this part


Good luck hon I'm sure everything will be perfect. 




Neversayno said:


> @MadamRose i was like that this morning so nerve wracking isn’t it. We’re all here to support you xx
> 
> 
> @Suggerhoney i really hope they come for you soon. Such an agonising wait. Xx

I hope so too hon its horrible.


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats on team :pink: neversayno!!!!

Madam how did things go? 

I still got like just under 2 weeks to go til my scan.


----------



## MadamRose

Scan went really well, it’s a good job I didn’t want to know the gender babies legs were crossed so even if id had wanted to I wouldn’t have been able to :lol:

Everything was perfect, baby was slightly in an awkward position laying cross ways as I thought head in my right and feet on my left. So girls felt kicks yesterday and I’m being punched in the bladder. I joked about how this baby was in an awful position at 12 weeks and how it made the nuchal measurement and pics difficult so she did me extra pictures today!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yay lovely scans today <3 Nice to see all the little bubbas coming on nicely!


----------



## Bittersweet

Lovely scan!


----------



## Neversayno

@madam awww lovely pictures!! My baby has been awkward at every scan I’ve had!! I’m
Hoping she plays ball at my 20 week scan!! 

she...sounds so weird!!


----------



## MadamRose

Neversayno said:


> @madam awww lovely pictures!! My baby has been awkward at every scan I’ve had!! I’m
> Hoping she plays ball at my 20 week scan!!
> 
> she...sounds so weird!!

This one was in a lovely position for photos but was hard to get heart measurements she managed in the end whilst telling us the heart is only the size of an olive!


----------



## Neversayno

MadamRose said:


> This one was in a lovely position for photos but was hard to get heart measurements she managed in the end whilst telling us the heart is only the size of an olive!

Glad they managed to get everything done though. Lovely xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Neversayno said:


> Glad they managed to get everything done though. Lovely xxx

I’m currently here trying to compare to the girls scans


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations @MadamRose lovely scan photos.
I really do think u are having a girl. My DD had her legs crossed at the 20 weeks scan and they had such a job trying to see.
I think girls hide themselves where as boys have it all on show lol.
So glad ure baby is healthy that's such a blessing.



AFM
I heard back from the privet place and they still do not have my results:-(

I've been feeling pretty down all afternoon and I'm just so worried something will be wrong.
Was told the easter Bank Holidays wud of delayed things.

They said they will let me know as soon as they get the results.

So still In Limbo and still waiting.
U have no idea how horrible this is.

I just want my baby too be healthy thats all I want.
:cry:


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Congratulations @MadamRose lovely scan photos.
> I really do think u are having a girl. My DD had her legs crossed at the 20 weeks scan and they had such a job trying to see.
> I think girls hide themselves where as boys have it all on show lol.
> So glad ure baby is healthy that's such a blessing.
> 
> 
> 
> AFM
> I heard back from the privet place and they still do not have my results:-(
> 
> I've been feeling pretty down all afternoon and I'm just so worried something will be wrong.
> Was told the easter Bank Holidays wud of delayed things.
> 
> They said they will let me know as soon as they get the results.
> 
> So still In Limbo and still waiting.
> U have no idea how horrible this is.
> 
> I just want my baby too be healthy thats all I want.
> :cry:

Sending hugs hopefully the results will be back soon


----------



## Zoboe95

Saw lovely scans today ladies! ❤️

Hugs @Suggerhoney I hope you get your results very soon!


----------



## LeaSL

Hi all can I join this thread please?
I have had my scan today with baby number 3 at 15+2 . 
The last time I was a member on here I was in the September 2010 group !


----------



## Neversayno

MadamRose said:


> I’m currently here trying to compare to the girls scans

I was going to ask if you had an inkling into the gender, do you mind if we guess?? 



Suggerhoney said:


> Congratulations @MadamRose lovely scan photos.
> I really do think u are having a girl. My DD had her legs crossed at the 20 weeks scan and they had such a job trying to see.
> I think girls hide themselves where as boys have it all on show lol.
> So glad ure baby is healthy that's such a blessing.
> 
> 
> 
> AFM
> I heard back from the privet place and they still do not have my results:-(
> 
> I've been feeling pretty down all afternoon and I'm just so worried something will be wrong.
> Was told the easter Bank Holidays wud of delayed things.
> 
> They said they will let me know as soon as they get the results.
> 
> So still In Limbo and still waiting.
> U have no idea how horrible this is.
> 
> I just want my baby too be healthy thats all I want.
> :cry:

thinking of you and praying honey. Xxx



LeaSL said:


> Hi all can I join this thread please?
> I have had my scan today with baby number 3 at 15+2 .
> The last time I was a member on here I was in the September 2010 group !

hey, welcome!! What is your due date hun?


----------



## MadamRose

Neversayno said:


> I was going to ask if you had an inkling into the gender, do you mind if we guess??
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of you and praying honey. Xxx
> 
> 
> 
> hey, welcome!! What is your due date hun?

Guess away I love hearing peoples guesses, I thought boy until 8 weeks, since then I’ve thought girl!


----------



## Neversayno

@MadamRose I do get girl vibes going by the skull theory! I did a gender experts thing, it cost me £17 but they guessed right, girl for me!


----------



## LeaSL

Neversayno said:


> I was going to ask if you had an inkling into the gender, do you mind if we guess??
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of you and praying honey. Xxx
> 
> 
> 
> hey, welcome!! What is your due date hun?

My Due Date is 26th Sept x


----------



## LoneWanderer

I've got the specialist calling me this week to discuss this stupid itchy allergy business... but my idiot preggo brain forgot to write down what day or time! :rofl:


----------



## DSemcho

Neversayno said:


> @DSemcho when is your due date hun, you’re missing from the front page!!!

26September and team :pink:



LeaSL said:


> Hi all can I join this thread please?
> I have had my scan today with baby number 3 at 15+2 .
> The last time I was a member on here I was in the September 2010 group !

Hey I'm 15+2 also!



So overall I've lost about 8lbs since like 24February. (I'm an overweight lady anyways at about 240lbs and 5'7"). Been having problems wanting to eat, or being able to eat full meals. I don't know what's going on, I find myself mostly snacking through the day to be honest - specifically at work.


----------



## MadamRose

My friend spent the evening joking that it’s a boy - she even sent me a diagram :rofl: I said that’s more likely to be the cord


----------



## atx614

@LeaSL welcome to the group!!

@MadamRose if he is a boy he is proudly showing his stuff LOL!!

yesterday at my ultrasound everything looked great and she confirmed that baby is indeed a girl! So now that the ultrasound and bloodwork have shown girl I am ready to buy things!! There was a spot on my stomach that hurt SO bad when she went over it with the little scan wand thing though. It is above the baby thankfully but I have never had that. Anyone have something similar. Wondering if I should ring the doctor or just wait until my appointment in two weeks. Maybe my fibroid? I am not sure if you can feel those from the outside though.


----------



## MadamRose

atx614 said:


> @LeaSL welcome to the group!!
> 
> @MadamRose if he is a boy he is proudly showing his stuff LOL!!
> 
> yesterday at my ultrasound everything looked great and she confirmed that baby is indeed a girl! So now that the ultrasound and bloodwork have shown girl I am ready to buy things!! There was a spot on my stomach that hurt SO bad when she went over it with the little scan wand thing though. It is above the baby thankfully but I have never had that. Anyone have something similar. Wondering if I should ring the doctor or just wait until my appointment in two weeks. Maybe my fibroid? I am not sure if you can feel those from the outside though.

Yes a few people have now said the same thing though so I don’t know! I’m not good at examining ultrasounds


----------



## Neversayno

@MadamRose theres a Facebook page call nub experts! They give you free opinions! It could be the nub xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi everyone..... I wasn’t sure if I was ok to join. Was thinking about it for a while. I’m due 1st September but always induced at 39 weeks but I’m surely right all the end I’ll be sobbing I’m the last of the group to give birth :haha: so would be nice to be on this one too


----------



## Suggerhoney

So I had a phone call today and I have to have more blood taken because it wasn't enough.
I was told it doesn't mean anything is wrong it just wasn't enough and they need more. 

So I'm having another blood draw on Saturday morning just b4 my scan. 

I've been in tears and I've cried so much. 

App this happens quite alot and the 2nd draw shouldn't have such a long wait as the first. 
But they cudnt tell me how long. 
The bloods will be sent off Sat and there gonna ring the lab Monday to make sure they have them. 

So even more waiting for me. 
I'm so upset and I'm not even excited for Saturday gender scan now. 

I was so hoping to have good news b4 my gender scan. 

This is just my luck :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney sending hugs Hun. Would you maybe be able to move the gender scan til after you’d had the results so you can enjoy it? :hugs:


----------



## LoneWanderer

wantingagirl said:


> Hi everyone..... I wasn’t sure if I was ok to join. Was thinking about it for a while. I’m due 1st September but always induced at 39 weeks but I’m surely right all the end I’ll be sobbing I’m the last of the group to give birth :haha: so would be nice to be on this one too

Woooo I'm Sept 1 too - and delivering 39 weeks-ish as well (elective section) <3 
I was in the other thread with the July/August lot but everyone was too far ahead and I felt out of it - in here everyone is roughly the same, give or take a few weeks, which has been so nice.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Literally cannot cope with the bloody heartburn I'm getting all the damn time!!
Never had it with #1. In fact, never had it before full stop.
If I could just stop eating so much chilli that might help hahahahahaha


----------



## Neversayno

@Suggerhoney that's so crap for you. I was going to suggest the same as Madam, why don’t you think about moving the gender scan until after the results.


----------



## Neversayno

wantingagirl said:


> Hi everyone..... I wasn’t sure if I was ok to join. Was thinking about it for a while. I’m due 1st September but always induced at 39 weeks but I’m surely right all the end I’ll be sobbing I’m the last of the group to give birth :haha: so would be nice to be on this one too

hey! Of course you can! Welcome!! 



LoneWanderer said:


> Literally cannot cope with the bloody heartburn I'm getting all the damn time!!
> Never had it with #1. In fact, never had it before full stop.
> If I could just stop eating so much chilli that might help hahahahahaha

it’s the only consistent thing from my other pregnancy bloody heartburn! ‍♀️‍♀️I have no tips! It got really bad for me last time, I’m expecting the same this time round.


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you everyone :flower:

It’s such an odd due date! I was induced with my son had him at 39+4 but daughter at 39+1. 

@Suggerhoney omg no way hun I’m so very sorry this completely sucks. Can’t imagine waiting that long surely if it happens often they should maybe take more as a precaution. I truly hope you get the results you want soon this is not good for your mind xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I’m having cystitis a lot like with my son that pregnancy was torture. So I handed in a sample and a swab to see if group b has come back ugh


----------



## LoneWanderer

So last night I was in bed whinging about this awful heartburn to the mister, when suddenly it occurred to me that for the first night in like six weeks, I wasn't itching at all! So strange. Shortly after, the milk and Rennies kicked in, and the chest pain eased... and bang, right on cue, the bloody itching returned!

Proper weird, eh? Anyway the doctor rang this morning, and says I'm to go in Monday for some allergy tests and stuff. So that's good. I've got preggo safe steroids to collect as well.


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> So last night I was in bed whinging about this awful heartburn to the mister, when suddenly it occurred to me that for the first night in like six weeks, I wasn't itching at all! So strange. Shortly after, the milk and Rennies kicked in, and the chest pain eased... and bang, right on cue, the bloody itching returned!
> 
> Proper weird, eh? Anyway the doctor rang this morning, and says I'm to go in Monday for some allergy tests and stuff. So that's good. I've got preggo safe steroids to collect as well.

Sounds like it could be milk effecting you


----------



## LoneWanderer

MadamRose said:


> Sounds like it could be milk effecting you

Aye I thought that too so after my a&e visit with the first flare up I ditched it for like ten days, made no difference though. I've tried cutting wheat out too, again nothing, and also caffeine. Also ruled out dog now, he's been kicked out the bedroom for a few weeks and it's been deep cleaned (the room not the dog, sadly) :rofl: but it made no difference. Plus I'm with him all day so weird if it only kicks in at night. I dunno, just one of them odd preggo things I guess, might never get the answer. Pretty much halfway through now though, what with early delivery planned: onto the downhill stretch from Sunday!!! :o :o :o


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer
Urghhh heart burn and itching that sounds horrible.
Thankfully my itching calmed down and my bile levels came back at just a 7 so not ICP at the moment.
Hope they get to the bottom of what's causing it.
Glad it's not the :dog: lol


@MadamRose and @Neversayno
I was thinking about it but DH still wants to go he said it will prove to me how perfect our baby is and that it don't have DS.
I just had a look in my notes at the NT measurements from my 12+6 week scan and it was 2.0 mm which is well within the normol range.

The thing is the longer I have to wait the more the mind starts worrying about everything.
Hopefully the new bloods won't take as long and I can get the results sooner.
DH is still convinced baby is healthy and doesn't have anything wrong.
I really hope he is right.

I'm still not feeling any movements yet which is also a bummer.
I'm almost 16 weeks and I feel nothing.

HB is around the 145 155bpm now.

Maybe seeing baby again on Saturday will help. She said they check the welfare of the baby too so I think i will just go. And I have to have these bloods done anyway so may as well get it all done on the same day.
I promised the kids I wud do gender reveal Cup cakes too.

I really hope I'm worrying over nothing.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney sending hugs it could help you feel better for sure :) hope it’s a lovely day


----------



## MadamRose

I’ve got a busy few days need to finish paining nursery. Then next week joiner is coming to change the door so it opens outwards rather than Inwards giving a lot more space in baby’s room. He’s also going to put up some floating shelves for me! And then Wednesday I’m going to buy my cot and wardrobe!!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

How’s everyone doing? I am so tierd and nausea again! After having a few days break which was delightful! Could do with afternoon naps haha


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> How’s everyone doing? I am so tierd and nausea again! After having a few days break which was delightful! Could do with afternoon naps haha

I couldn't survive without a daily nap, god help me if the kid decides to give them up. It used to be my hour of 'do absolutely everything that needs to be done today' but now my house looks like shit, my work goes untouched, and I get a little bit of rest instead :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww I’m so jealous! My son stopped napping about 18 months :(


----------



## atx614

I am taking a nap almost daily too. My kids are long passed their napping stage, but they are big so will sit and color, do puzzles or play with toys while I nap thankfully. They still love playing together which makes me happy. I hope they stay that way for a long time!!

@Suggerhoney gender reveal cupcakes for the kids will be so fun! I can’t wait to hear how it goes


----------



## LoneWanderer

Anyone thinking about packing yet? Last time I'm sure I had my bag done at like 15 weeks haha! This time it's just occurred to me that I don't even _have_ a bag (well it's buried somewhere in storage) and I haven't even thought about the first clothes or anything. In fact, the only thing I've bought for the baby so far is a new set of newborn bottles, and only coz they were cheap in Aldi. Suppose because a lot will be internet ordering this time round and might take ages to arrive - thanks, pandemic(!) - I probably should get the ol' credit card out and start grabbing some baby bits...


----------



## atx614

I have thought about it but resisted LOL. I will probably pack it around 25-30 weeks. I have been making a list on Amazon so will order mostly from there and luckily it only takes a few days to arrive once ordered. A friend just gave me a TON or girl clothes and blankets and things as soon as we found out we were having a girl. So I am slowly sorting those. We won’t need to buy any clothes or blankets now thankfully!


----------



## MadamRose

I’m having a home birth so won’t need a bad as such. I pack a bag with stuff in just in case I get transfer to the hospital and pup baby’s first outfit on the top so it’s close to hand!


----------



## LoneWanderer

I looked back at pics of the baby's first day last night and he has three different outfits on during the course of 24 hours. Don't even remember why we had to change him so much. Also neither of us can remember whether the nurse put his first nappy and outfit on him or if other half did, or when that even happened. Crazy how the details fade so quickly. Honestly I don't even really remember leaving the theatre or being in the recovery room or getting back to the ward. Be interesting to see if I remember more this time hahahaha! Definitely plan on packing more clothes than baby needs though in case it also goes through them at speed like this fella did.


----------



## Zoboe95

Ooh I missed a lot, I work Weds, Thurs so I don't always get a chance to check in! 

HEARTBURN ...I actually havent had much so far this time, but I do have a solution that works for me...Love hearts ❤️❤️!! Trust me, I found them an absolute life saver last time, kept some in my bag all the time! This time as soon as I found out I was preggo I bought a pack of 24 packs online \\:D/ still got loads of them though they contain some of the same ingredients as antacids, but work so much better and taste so much nicer for me!! ...I might be mad though :holly:


@LoneWanderer could it be the Rennie's causing the rash?? I know there's not a lot in them, just a thought :-k

Haven't started packing yet, but will do after 20 week scan...hoping to know gender first and buy some cute stuff! I think girl though and nub said girl! Can't even remember what I need to take 

Took plenty of clothes for Lo, but they were all far too big, she needed preemie and tiny baby. She was in NICU so borrowed their clothes some of the time, then I sent my mum out for more! Had to stop in Tesco on the way home to stock up on tiny baby essentials! 

Wish I could nap! Work 3 days a week, 7.30am till 6pm in a nursery, so never stop! I do get a 40 minute lunch break, so that's always tempting! Lo doesn't nap unless I take her out in the car, and she wakes up if I turn the engine off! I try to do that once a week so she has one nap a week, tend to go through the drive thru while she's asleep, but doesn't help me nap!


----------



## Zoboe95

I do remember that last time I packed an overnight bag for me, lo and oh, then packed an extra bag with extra stuff, which I just left in the car, so if we had to stay longer (we did) I didn't have to worry about oh bringing the right stuff!


----------



## Zoboe95

LO first outfit peeking out from below hospital blanket! The sleepsuit legs were about 10 cm longer than her legs, and the arms were a good few cm too big too! The hat was made by volunteers for the hospital and wasn't really head shaped and was almost too small!


----------



## Suggerhoney

My sickness came back yesterday also tired. 
Still craving marmite lol. 
Also Milk and meat and anything salty. 

Can't believe my gender scan is tomorrow. Its at 9:30am but I have to get there at 9:10am to have the blood test. 


I uploaded my scan photo to a group on Facebook called the nub theory specialists or something like that and I got boy results. 

@MadamRose u should upload ures its totally free and they get back to u quickly. 
I can get a screen shot off the group if u like and for anyone else that's curious? 


I felt baby move today yay.
Felt like a fish swimming around in there and little taps. I put my hand there and it stopped. 

@LoneWanderer 
I never pack my bags untill 34 weeks I'm so last minute haha. 
I also do not buy anything until 24 weeks. With DS we didn't start buying anything untill 28 weeks. 

I'm all sorted if baby is a boy because we have everything.
But if its a girl we will have to start from scratch. 
DD is now 8 so don't have any girl stuff.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney yay for feeling movement! I posted in one and lots of people think one of my scan pics might show boy parts! So I guess that’s interesting!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney yay for feeling movement! I posted in one and lots of people think one of my scan pics might show boy parts! So I guess that’s interesting!


This is the one I posted on hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

Cud be a boy. One of ure pics I did think looked boyish sorry I didn't say but I've just been so pre occupied with all this anxiety and worry.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Cud be a boy. One of ure pics I did think looked boyish sorry I didn't say but I've just been so pre occupied with all this anxiety and worry.

No need to apologise you have a lot on your mind I keep praying for you! 
This is the picture people have been saying about


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> No need to apologise you have a lot on your mind I keep praying for you!
> This is the picture people have been saying about
> 
> View attachment 1097119


Thanks hon. 
Oh gosh it's so hard to say for sure. 
This was my sons at 13+3 


And this babies at 13+4 weeks.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon.
> Oh gosh it's so hard to say for sure.
> This was my sons at 13+3
> View attachment 1097120
> 
> 
> And this babies at 13+4 weeks.
> View attachment 1097121

Yes it’s hard to say a few people have said the same though. I guess I’ll find out in 20ish weeks :lol:


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Yes it’s hard to say a few people have said the same though. I guess I’ll find out in 20ish weeks :lol:


Soooooo long lol. I do remember a lady in the October bumkins group I was in with DS and she didn't find out out gender so that was so exciting for us lot when we were all near the end we was all so excited to see what she wud have. 
She already had 1 boy so wanted a girl but I guessed boy when she posted her scan photo and I was right haha. She has since had a another little boy he's 4 months old now.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Soooooo long lol. I do remember a lady in the October bumkins group I was in with DS and she didn't find out out gender so that was so exciting for us lot when we were all near the end we was all so excited to see what she wud have.
> She already had 1 boy so wanted a girl but I guessed boy when she posted her scan photo and I was right haha. She has since had a another little boy he's 4 months old now.

Aww how exciting - I was convinced DD2 was a boy :lol: i didn't find out with her so that was funny when I lifted her out of the water myself and she was a girl.


----------



## LoneWanderer

So I have tickets to a concert in mid-August, and I've been thinking it will be absolutely fine because I'm not due til Sept, seemed like a massive gap in my head. But I just did a quick calendar check and I'll actually be 38 weeks by the show, and probably booked for the section around 5/6 days after that :o 

I'm still gonna go though I think... :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Aww how exciting - I was convinced DD2 was a boy :lol: i didn't find out with her so that was funny when I lifted her out of the water myself and she was a girl.


Oh wow I've never had a water birth. They have a lovely water birth center at my hospital but I can't have it. 
I'm High risk and being Induced so I'll be strapped to monitors on a bed. 
The most excitement I will get will be walking around the delivery room and bouncing on a ball haha. Oh and the gas and air. That stuff is the best I just laugh hahaha. 
I was so high on the gas and air when having DS that I fell off the ball lmao:rofl:

The midwife was like what are u doing down there hahahaha. 
She had to heave me up was so embarrassing lmao. 



LoneWanderer said:


> So I have tickets to a concert in mid-August, and I've been thinking it will be absolutely fine because I'm not due til Sept, seemed like a massive gap in my head. But I just did a quick calendar check and I'll actually be 38 weeks by the show, and probably booked for the section around 5/6 days after that :o
> 
> I'm still gonna go though I think... :rofl:


Oh yes ure gonna rock that concert girl, big 9 month belly and all haha. The loud music mite get things going haha.
What concert is it hon?


----------



## LoneWanderer

God don't talk to me about bloody water births(!)

So, it was in my birth plan all along that I wanted a water birth. I'd basically been underwater for like four months anyway, if I wasn't in the swimming pool (3 times a week) I was in the bath constantly. Submersion was definitely my craving. ;) But I knew from antenatal class that our hospital only had a few rooms with pools, so my biggest worry was finding a busy delivery suite and none available.

Anyway I rock up for induction on the Friday, we tell the midwives that I absolutely want the water when things get going - yep, no problem, we'll sort that for you. It's in my notes too. Even packed my own poop sieve like they ask you to :rofl:

Saturday, baby still isn't shifting AT ALL, not even engaged, not a hint of a contraction. I've been there 36 hours now, the ward is entirely empty on the Saturday night, just me and other half in this big empty eight-bed room - so the midwife on shift is like 'how about a tour of the delivery suites, so you know what to expect? If it stays this quiet you can take your pick haha!'

So she shows us the four different rooms that have pools - and EVERY SINGLE ONE is out of order. I said 'hey, but I was told I could have the water' - and she says 'oh yeah, so these haven't been working for like a month now, I don't know why they told you it was fine!'

And honestly that was the exact point I decided I was done with induction, that I wasn't having the drip or waters breaking, and that I wanted the section :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I had water births with both of mine not sure I could birth “on land” :rofl: DD1 was born in water just gas and air. With DD2 she was a home water birth, I told the midwives to leave the gas and air in the car as I didn’t want it (I was 7 cm when they arrived and they didn’t beleice I was in active Labor). Going for a home water birth again this time! 

@LoneWanderer I’m booked to go to london the weekend I am 37 weeks got HP studio tour booked one day and HP play the next. DD2 was born at 38+4 so I maybe pushing it closely :rofl: sorry you did get you water birth.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wow go you hon. I had the gas and air I love that stuff and also a epidural. I will be Doing the same this time I'm already booked too have a anesthetist appointment later in my pregnancy and will be definitely having a epidural when things get too much. 
No way cud i do it without too painful haha. 


I did ask for a c section with DS because I was so scared to give birth after a very traumatic birth experience with DD but I was declined so had too do it all natural. 

I had a much more positive experience with DS so I'm actually looking forward to it this time and definitely won't be asking for section again. As long as I have the gas and air and epidural on stand by when I need it I will be fine. 


Gas and air is just the best tho I love that stuff hahaha


----------



## atx614

That’s amazing the hospitals there have tubs!! I would LOVE a water birth but we have to book through a birthing center here and I would be nervous not being at a hospital in case something goes wrong. I had both mine with no epidurals but only cause I had them quickly once things got going and then it was to late. I am hoping for another quick birth! We don’t have gas and air here either which would be awesome.


----------



## MadamRose

atx614 said:


> That’s amazing the hospitals there have tubs!! I would LOVE a water birth but we have to book through a birthing center here and I would be nervous not being at a hospital in case something goes wrong. I had both mine with no epidurals but only cause I had them quickly once things got going and then it was to late. I am hoping for another quick birth! We don’t have gas and air here either which would be awesome.

Tbh more went wrong with my hospital birth than my home birth. I needed stitches with my hospital birth but not my home birth. I felt so much more relaxed at home! The idea of another home birth excites me so much!


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney ive heard a lot of people say traumatic births but then off but then they have a much better second birth.

What time is you scan today?


----------



## playgirl666

All 4 of mine I only had gas and air, I would love a water birth but I can't as I'm high risk x


----------



## MadamRose

Honestly I don’t know how people give birth “on land” maybe because I’ve never done it but I can’t imagine being able to get comfortable in the same way


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies

So scan was lovely she said baby looks perfect and baby was waving at us.
She checked my placenta because I've had bleeding and it's definitely the cervical erosion because my placenta is prosteria and high up.
She took 2 viles of blood.
The blood results will also have the gender but we know what we are having and I'm over the moon



Any last guessed by I reaver? Will upload video of baby waving if I can


----------



## Suggerhoney

Urghh can't erase the potty shot so u all know now what we are having.
Were having a baby :blue:


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Sugger - this is fantastic news! :blue::blue::blue::blue:
And happy 16 weeks 

(hoping bloods come back super quick)


----------



## MadamRose

Aww congratulations on your little boy! I hope you get the results back nice and quickly now they’ve taken more blood. Do you have a name for your little boy :blue:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Baby boy waving :blue:<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Deethehippy said:


> Congratulations Sugger - this is fantastic news! :blue::blue::blue::blue:
> And happy 16 weeks :)
> 
> (hoping bloods come back super quick)


Thank you my lovely Dee Dee. 
I hope so too and hopefully all good. I do feel more positive now. Hopefully they will all come back perfect [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Aww congratulations on your little boy! I hope you get the results back nice and quickly now they’ve taken more blood. Do you have a name for your little boy :blue:



Thank you hon. 
I hope so. She took 2 viles Instead of one so hopefully this will be it now and we get really good news with the results. 

Nope no names. Had a girls name set in place but I have lots of boy names I like but DH hates so we need to get our thinking caps on haha.


----------



## Deethehippy

Awwwwww! That waving video is the best scan video I have ever seen! <3<3
Maybe he is saying 'hey mummy..I am ok!!" <3<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Deethehippy said:


> Awwwwww! That waving video is the best scan video I have ever seen! <3<3
> Maybe he is saying 'hey mummy..I am ok!!" <3<3


Haha I know its so cute bless him. Maybe he is trying to tell me something I hope so xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Going to bake the gender cupcakes now for the kids then will update my journal and the gender gues forum to tell them all they were right hahahah. 
Think the nub did give it away haha 
But I know that's not always accurate. 

So happy we know now and so glad we found out now I can call him he xx


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney lovely video. So nice that you’ll be able to call baby he etc hopefully you and DH manage to work out a name nice a soon!


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney yay!!!! Congrats on your little boy!! What a great video! That is just perfect.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney lovely video. So nice that you’ll be able to call baby he etc hopefully you and DH manage to work out a name nice a soon!


I have a few up my sleeve hehe ;)



atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney yay!!!! Congrats on your little boy!! What a great video! That is just perfect.

Thanks hon. Just hoping the blood results come back all good now [-o&lt;


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> I have a few up my sleeve hehe ;)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon. Just hoping the blood results come back all good now [-o&lt;

Did they give you indication of when they might get the results back?


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Did they give you indication of when they might get the results back?


No hon just said up too 10 working days but may come back quicker because its a 2nd draw.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So bump has grown I've took some pics. 
Here is my 16 weeks bump. Feeling big now really really popped. Also added what's left off the gender cakes I made. 
They went down a treat and everybody is really happy including DD which I was pleasantly surprised about haha. She had a melt down when we did the gender reveal with Tommy hahaha. Was quite funny.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney lovely bump and the cakes look yummy!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww congratulations suggar on :blue: scans look fab!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Absolutely love how y'all are rocking the cute little round bumps perfectly <3 

While I'm over here just doing the whole beached whale thing instead! :rofl:


----------



## DSemcho

Has anyone who knows the gender picked out names yet???


----------



## MadamRose

DSemcho said:


> Has anyone who knows the gender picked out names yet???

I don’t know gender but I am sent on my boy name (full thing including middle names) and between two names (middle names already set) for a girl.


----------



## Bittersweet

I’ve a pretty wet boys name and a few options for girls


----------



## MadamRose

21 weeks today!!! Painting the nursery ready for the furniture on Tuesday!


----------



## LoneWanderer

We've got a girl name (been set on it since expecting #1) and then a 'shortlist' of TWENTY FUCKING ONE boy names, none of which I'm 100% convinced by..!

So in all other ways I couldn't care less what we get this time, but if we're talking names alone I really hope its a girl :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney lovely bump and the cakes look yummy!!!


Thank you hon. Yes they were nice but supper sweet because I had to use loads of butter icing to hide the blue lol.
Not felt any movements since Friday but at the scan he had his back to my belly so that's probably why.
His heartbeat sounds like a steam train now and is always between 140 to 155 bpm.
Can hear him moving about but not feeling anything.
I guess u will


LoneWanderer said:


> Absolutely love how y'all are rocking the cute little round bumps perfectly <3
> 
> While I'm over here just doing the whole beached whale thing instead! :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1097182


Awwww u don't look like a beach whale at all hon u look lovely and beautiful. 




DSemcho said:


> Has anyone who knows the gender picked out names yet???


Nope not yet hon. We had a girls name but not boys. 



MadamRose said:


> 21 weeks today!!! Painting the nursery ready for the furniture on Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 1097199



Lovely bump hon.




LoneWanderer said:


> We've got a girl name (been set on it since expecting #1) and then a 'shortlist' of TWENTY FUCKING ONE boy names, none of which I'm 100% convinced by..!
> 
> So in all other ways I couldn't care less what we get this time, but if we're talking names alone I really hope its a girl :rofl:


That was us hon. Girls name was set and about 20 odd boys names hahaha. 
Gonna have to to think of a boys name now. 
I do like the name Rory tho


----------



## Bittersweet

I went through some of our newborn clothes from my son today (oh got to go back up lost to ge the 0-3) and we are seriously dwindled on gender neutral.

THEN oh said “I actually think we should just find out. We can just not tell anyone”

seriously...


----------



## Suggerhoney

So me and DH have been going through so many names tonight and we now have a name.

Baby boys name will be Harley-Oliver William Arnold.


My DH actually came up with the name Harley and I loved it strait away and I came up with Oliver and William because my DH dad is called William and he is a lovely man.
I think he will be made up when he finds out.

So happy we finally have agreed on a name. That we both like.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney what a lovely name


----------



## Neversayno

@Suggerhoney congratulations! Team blue!!! And what a lush scan pic and video!! He is waving telling you he is grand! 

@MadamRose @LoneWanderer loving the bumps!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney what a lovely name


Thank u hon. I really like it. Can't believe we went from not having a name to now having one. The kids love it too and my nanna really likes it. So surprised DH thought of Harley i mean that's a bit out there for him lol. 



Neversayno said:


> @Suggerhoney congratulations! Team blue!!! And what a lush scan pic and video!! He is waving telling you he is grand!
> 
> @MadamRose @LoneWanderer loving the bumps!!!!


Thanks hon. Someone else said the same. 
Hopefully that's his way of saying stop stressing I'm healthy haha. I hope so x


----------



## Bittersweet

adies I need advice. 

we agreed to stay team :yellow:. Partially since it’s our last and partially to help me as (and this is still so so hard to say) I will really be disappointed if baby is a :blue:. Which is awful. 

however going through baby clothes from my son and we both noted we have barely anything gender neutral which isn’t an issue per sebut oh then said about maybe us finding out. 

I don’t want the rest of my pregnancy to be tainted if it’s a :blue:. Equally we could be leaving ourselves tricky if it’s :pink: and it might leave me to bond with baby if it’s :blue:? 

If we find out we won’t be telling anyone regardless of gender. 

helps?


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet replied in the other thread - hope you manage to work it out for the best .

@Suggerhoney I really hope your results are back soon.

As for me I’m stupidly excited that the joiner is here. Thumper had a fairly small room but one of the jobs he’s doing is changing the door so it opens into the hall rather than into baby’s room which will give the room so much more space. Can’t believe I get to get my furniture tomorrow!!!


----------



## stephx

Bittersweet said:


> adies I need advice.
> 
> we agreed to stay team :yellow:. Partially since it’s our last and partially to help me as (and this is still so so hard to say) I will really be disappointed if baby is a :blue:. Which is awful.
> 
> however going through baby clothes from my son and we both noted we have barely anything gender neutral which isn’t an issue per sebut oh then said about maybe us finding out.
> 
> I don’t want the rest of my pregnancy to be tainted if it’s a :blue:. Equally we could be leaving ourselves tricky if it’s :pink: and it might leave me to bond with baby if it’s :blue:?
> 
> If we find out we won’t be telling anyone regardless of gender.
> 
> helps?

Honestly, I was really hoping for a girl.

I’m SO glad I found out early that he’s a boy. It took me about 10 mins to get my head around, and start to think of all the positives. Now I’m really excited. I’ll actually be gutted if they’ve got it wrong.

I think the ‘what if’ makes it worse. In my experience anyway. I stayed :yellow: with my first, so I’ve had experiences of both. Much prefer finding out and knowing what’s to come.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bittersweet 

I think at least if u do find out and it is a boy it will give u a chance to get ure head around it. 

I didn't find out with my first so I've experienced both not knowing and knowing and in honesty I much prefer knowing. 
I'm so happy we found out with this one now. 
Think it wud of drove me crazy not knowing


----------



## LoneWanderer

After much back and forth, we are finding out next Monday: and honestly I'm completely gutted about it. So is other half. The surprise is one of the best bits for me, finally finding out who appears at the end of it all. But I absolutely cannot hang onto 18 months worth of boy clothes for another half a year just to find out we don't need them. Haven't got the space to exist as it is, what with not having our own place yet.

We definitely aren't telling anyone that we know though... :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Anyway, so I've just seen the specialist and still none the wiser, he's told me lots of things it definitely _isn't - _but not what it _is. _So I'm getting a steroid cream to take the itching down, got another appointment in two weeks, might have to do the allergy patch testing thing. Otherwise, just a case of putting up with it I guess.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Anyway, so I've just seen the specialist and still none the wiser, he's told me lots of things it definitely _isn't - _but not what it _is. _So I'm getting a steroid cream to take the itching down, got another appointment in two weeks, might have to do the allergy patch testing thing. Otherwise, just a case of putting up with it I guess.


Urghhh sorry u still don't know what's causing it hon. I hope the steroid cream works. 

Oooow can't wait to hear what ure having eeeek


----------



## atx614

Love the name @Suggerhoney!

We had a boy name we loved: Benjamin Atlas. But I am opposite of y’all and have such a hard time with girl names. We had a hard time naming my daughter but my son was easy LOL. I don’t know why girl names are so hard for me. Is there a name thread or section on here? I looked but couldn’t find one but I think there was back when I had my son.

I haven’t felt any movement yet. Sometimes I think I do but I think it’s a bit too high to be baby. Cause I find her really low still on the Doppler.

here is my 15 week bump!


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 what a lovely bump! Lovely boy name


----------



## MadamRose

My boy name will be Everett John Eric

My girl name will be Berenice (pronounced Ber Reh Niece) Susan Ivy or Beatrice Susan Ivy


----------



## stephx

All the boy names I like don’t go with our surname ](*,)


----------



## playgirl666

For a girl I like willow, ada or ivy, I can't decide, my hubby has a boys name sorted x


----------



## LoneWanderer

MadamRose said:


> My boy name will be Everett John Eric
> 
> My girl name will be Berenice (pronounced Ber Reh Niece) Susan Ivy or Beatrice Susan Ivy

No way you have Everett! That's top of our shortlist hahaha! It's the last name of the singer of the band we listened to on the way to our engagement weekend, with a song that will now be our first dance at the wedding: so means a lot to us... and it would be our certain pick except we can't find any nicknames at all that we like for it - so it's on hold for now.

But how weird is that?! :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> No way you have Everett! That's top of our shortlist hahaha! It's the last name of the singer of the band we listened to on the way to our engagement weekend, with a song that will now be our first dance at the wedding: so means a lot to us... and it would be our certain pick except we can't find any nicknames at all that we like for it - so it's on hold for now.
> 
> But how weird is that?! :rofl:

Haha yes I’ve loved it for so long - still not convinced I’ll get to use it though as still think this one is a girl. I don’t mind that I can’t think of a nickname my middle is Maddison and I’ve never liked it shortened. The girls name is still causing me more problem as I can’t work out which I like best, which is a problem when I think this once is a girl! My current girls would disagree and have been calling baby a he since they were told!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Its such a lovely lovely name, honestly I'd be all for it but I don't like 'Rett' and we already have an Eve/Evie in the family. If we went with it though, his initials would make him 'Elf' which is pretty cute. We already have 'Mouse'.

Another downside for us is it doesn't fit my Irish theme - we have Murphy the dog then the wee baby Sheamus. But Irish names are suddenly so overused that it's impossible to find one I like where he won't go to school with 20 others :rofl:

Side note: Murphy and Sheamus are both WWE wrestlers, pure accident that: but perhaps we could run with the theme and call this one Triple H or Undertaker or Hulk or something haha!


----------



## stephx

@LoneWanderer No way. My OH is Irish, obsessed with naming him the wee baby Sheamus, and our surname is Murphy. 

I love irish names, Rory is my favourite but Rory Murphy doesn’t really ‘go’. Maybe I’m overthinking. 

We’re both keen on Max, which has a better flow.

Any opinions welcome :flow:


----------



## LoneWanderer

stephx said:


> @LoneWanderer ...obsessed with naming him the wee baby Sheamus...

Ahhhh you also have Archer fan on your hands then? :rofl: I bloody hate that show but that quote has more than stuck over here, poor kid will still be getting 'the wee baby' when he's a strapping six foot bloke.

Rory is lovely, I would have had it on our list but we have a friend with an Aurora and she gets Rory so bit weird to steal haha! It means red and we make VERY ginger babies over here. Roan (Rowan) is another we've considered for being Irish and red...

Get what you mean about the two 'y' names but a middle name would break it up nicely?

Max is lovely though, got a bit overused a while back but I think its really eased off again. Simple, sweet and would suit just about any kid. Plus Max Murphy sounds like a superhero or a film star or something equally awesome.


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> Love the name @Suggerhoney!
> 
> We had a boy name we loved: Benjamin Atlas. But I am opposite of y’all and have such a hard time with girl names. We had a hard time naming my daughter but my son was easy LOL. I don’t know why girl names are so hard for me. Is there a name thread or section on here? I looked but couldn’t find one but I think there was back when I had my son.
> 
> I haven’t felt any movement yet. Sometimes I think I do but I think it’s a bit too high to be baby. Cause I find her really low still on the Doppler.
> 
> here is my 15 week bump!
> 
> View attachment 1097266


Thank you hon.
Yeah I swear there used to be a baby name section on here somewhere is it not there no more?
Lovely bump hon.
Yeah I feel things here and there but it's not consistent and not kicks yet more like a fish swimming and sometimes taps.
Still feeling sick and sore boobs. .itching has settled now I think it was just a eczema flair up from anxiety.
I had ICP at this stage with my son.
Hoping it stays away or if I do get it again I hope it doesn't start untill 3rd trimester.
It started at 11 weeks with Tommy


MadamRose said:


> My boy name will be Everett John Eric
> 
> My girl name will be Berenice (pronounced Ber Reh Niece) Susan Ivy or Beatrice Susan Ivy


Lovely names hon





I love the name Rory that's what I had for this one but DH didn't like it. 
I also love Albi
And Toby. 

Our girls name was gonna be Everley-Rose. 

If we ever get pregnant again. We won't be trying again but if it happened by accident and we had a gir that's what I will call her. 

Don't think I will be going on any birth control after this baby it messes with me too much so he will have to use something haha. 
If something does happen in the future then it will be because its meant to be but I'm 42 in December so this one probably will be out last. 



LoneWanderer said:


> Ahhhh you also have Archer fan on your hands then? :rofl: I bloody hate that show but that quote has more than stuck over here, poor kid will still be getting 'the wee baby' when he's a strapping six foot bloke.
> 
> Rory is lovely, I would have had it on our list but we have a friend with an Aurora and she gets Rory so bit weird to steal haha! It means red and we make VERY ginger babies over here. Roan (Rowan) is another we've considered for being Irish and red...
> 
> Get what you mean about the two 'y' names but a middle name would break it up nicely?
> 
> Max is lovely though, got a bit overused a while back but I think its really eased off again. Simple, sweet and would suit just about any kid. Plus Max Murphy sounds like a superhero or a film star or something equally awesome.


Got to love the Irish names


----------



## Suggerhoney

Pregnancy Pilllow 9ft or 12ft??:-k


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> Pregnancy Pilllow 9ft or 12ft??:-k

I have a 12 ft one xx


----------



## stephx

:rofl:


LoneWanderer said:


> Ahhhh you also have Archer fan on your hands then? :rofl: I bloody hate that show but that quote has more than stuck over here, poor kid will still be getting 'the wee baby' when he's a strapping six foot bloke.

:haha:
We‘ve seen _that_ episode more times than I care to admit.

If he’s a red head it’s got to be Rory. But love the idea of a superhero name. 

Emilia was our girls name. That one’s banked for next time.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Our girl's name is Gretchen, we've been absolutely fixed on that since we started trying seven years ago. Everyone we tell hates it, but honestly that just adds to the appeal for me! :rofl: 

Much more familiar to you US ladies I'm sure; pretty commonplace in fact, I believe? Here in the UK I'm not even sure I've heard of another.


----------



## LoneWanderer

So yesterday I spent the day worried that baby had stopped moving, don't think i felt it at all.

This morning I was really relieved that it gave me a good kick. Since then... the damn thing just will not sit still and my innards are taking a real battering(!) Clearly there's no middle ground with this kid. God help me :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney thank you - no idea on the pillow I don’t have one. 

Thumper has a painted room with furniture


----------



## LoneWanderer

Awww the room looks gorgeous! <3 Well done you!

If we don't find somewhere to live in next few months this baby will start its life in a shoebox under the bed, not even kidding :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> Awww the room looks gorgeous! <3 Well done you!
> 
> If we don't find somewhere to live in next few months this baby will start its life in a shoebox under the bed, not even kidding :rofl:

Thank you - the girls had now organised it all too


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Thank you - the girls had now organised it all too
> 
> View attachment 1097310
> View attachment 1097311
> View attachment 1097312
> View attachment 1097313


Love it all hon.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bang on 20 weeks today, eeek!
:holly:


----------



## Zoboe95

Love Thumpers nursery ❤️

Good luck today Lone, hope all goes ok!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Happy 20 weeks Lone ure half way yay. Good luck with ure scan. Mine is 4 weeks away today.


----------



## wantingagirl

Gorgeous nursery @MadamRose you have been busy <3

I love all the name ideas and @Suggerhoney love his name. I have a Leo William my hubby’s name is William. 

thank you for the welcome. My 20 week scan is tomorrow where I think they will check cervix too. I have had horrendous cystitis today like next level ugh and what good luck my washing machine has broke! 

these are our boy ideas I really struggle
With boys names 

our girls name we had picked for ages is Eden Ivy but I guarantee it’s a boy. We loved Oliver but I have an Olivia


----------



## wantingagirl

LoneWanderer said:


> Its such a lovely lovely name, honestly I'd be all for it but I don't like 'Rett' and we already have an Eve/Evie in the family. If we went with it though, his initials would make him 'Elf' which is pretty cute. We already have 'Mouse'.
> 
> Another downside for us is it doesn't fit my Irish theme - we have Murphy the dog then the wee baby Sheamus. But Irish names are suddenly so overused that it's impossible to find one I like where he won't go to school with 20 others :rofl:
> 
> Side note: Murphy and Sheamus are both WWE wrestlers, pure accident that: but perhaps we could run with the theme and call this one Triple H or Undertaker or Hulk or something haha!

My son would love that! :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

LoneWanderer said:


> So yesterday I spent the day worried that baby had stopped moving, don't think i felt it at all.
> 
> This morning I was really relieved that it gave me a good kick. Since then... the damn thing just will not sit still and my innards are taking a real battering(!) Clearly there's no middle ground with this kid. God help me :rofl:

we have the same due date! Is your scan tomorrow? Mines is <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

wantingagirl said:


> we have the same due date! Is your scan tomorrow? Mines is <3

Good luck hon


----------



## LoneWanderer

wantingagirl said:


> we have the same due date! Is your scan tomorrow? Mines is <3

Nah Monday afternoon, got a right wait on. I'll be nearer 21 weeks! Then consultant following Friday to book delivery. Excited to have a birthday for baby!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Suggerhoney said:


> Good luck hon

thank you so nervous :wacko: they will also be measuring my cervix


----------



## wantingagirl

LoneWanderer said:


> Nah Monday afternoon, got a right wait on. I'll be nearer 21 weeks! Then consultant following Friday to book delivery. Excited to have a birthday for baby!!

oh yuck that’s annoying but at least baby will be even further along. I’m consultant led and not bloody seen one yet. I’m usually induced around 39 weeks. Can’t believe we are all half way already


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney i would do the 12 foot. I like it long so my ankles aren’t touching too. I had a shorter one with my son and it was annoying.

@MadamRose beautiful nursery!!! Where is the furniture from, I love that color!

@LoneWanderer yes Gretchen is common here! But not overly so. When I use to teach I had a Gretchen in my class and she was the sweetest! But besides her I have only met a few others. So common but not like overly so


----------



## Suggerhoney

I went for the 9ft it just looks better and more comfy. I can add pillows near my ankles if need be. 

So still waiting for results and been feeling pretty down. 
The anxiety is just awful.
I just want good news and I just want my baby to be healthy. 

I know 1 in 33 isn't that high but last year when I had those 4 pregnancy losses in a row I looked into it and it only happens to 1% of couples.
So we was that 1%. 
So now I can't help thinking that I will be that 1 in 33. 

It's just so hard ladies. 

I want to feel excited but I don't. I'm just so scared. 

If he has it he cud have serious heart problems. Most of them are born really premature and there's a 30% of stillbirth. 
It's just all too much. 

I've been feeling him move all day today. 
I went a few days with feeling nothing but then today he is moving and I can feel him. 
He is kicking but it is really really lite and like someone is flicking me. 
It's lovely feeling him move. 

I really hope and pray we get good news with these results. 
At least then I can start getting excited again. 

I hate all this worry and anxiety


----------



## playgirl666

I have felt the odd flutter aswell :) I really do hope and pray all comes back good for u @Suggerhoney, I'm always here if u need to talk xx


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 they are from IKEA I love them so much the girls made such a good choice. 

@Suggerhoney I really hope you get your results back soon


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl good luck for your scan


----------



## LoneWanderer

Eeeek! I saw baby kick today! Just a couple of times, on my side, could feel it and when I watched that spot there was a definite little thud visible! 

So exciting <3


----------



## Neversayno

@Suggerhoney sweetheart, this has been such an agonising wait for you. So unfair and quite honestly I really feel for you. 

I hope you get those results really soon. Stay positive hun! Look at how perfect he was at your scan. Positive, positive, positive. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose ooo I will have to check out IKEA! We went a few saturdays ago but they didn’t have anything colorful. Just plain white or wood color and a gray one. Maybe just online? Or maybe not in the US for that one. I’ll look!!

@LoneWanderer yay for seeing 
movement!! 

@playgirl666 i think I have felt
A bit too but always second guess myself. 

@Suggerhoney im sorry the wait is so long for you! I really hope they rushed it this time since you already had to wait the first time when they didn’t have enough blood.

after the 20 week scan can anyone remember when the next regular scan is if there are no complications? Is it 28 or 32 weeks? It’s been so long I can’t remember lol


----------



## Bittersweet

atx614 said:


> @MadamRose ooo I will have to check out IKEA! We went a few saturdays ago but they didn’t have anything colorful. Just plain white or wood color and a gray one. Maybe just online? Or maybe not in the US for that one. I’ll look!!
> 
> @LoneWanderer yay for seeing
> movement!!
> 
> @playgirl666 i think I have felt
> A bit too but always second guess myself.
> 
> @Suggerhoney im sorry the wait is so long for you! I really hope they rushed it this time since you already had to wait the first time when they didn’t have enough blood.
> 
> after the 20 week scan can anyone remember when the next regular scan is if there are no complications? Is it 28 or 32 weeks? It’s been so long I can’t remember lol

Are you US? U.K. we only get 12 and 20 weeks

my scan is Monday so long to wait still! But never
Kind a good start to the week! They will measure my cervix and then I don’t actually know when my consultant will see me again he never said he just said a few weeks after


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aye its mad aint it; us UK folks just get a look at baby at 20 weeks and then that's it, four months just waiting about!

Though that said I did get a growth scan at about 36 weeks last time. And to be honest it was pretty pointless from my perspective, as baby was so big and smooshed up by then that I couldn't see him properly at all and he couldn't do anything interesting like roll or wave.

But I reckon a 28-week ish one would be nice, just to break up the boredom.


----------



## MadamRose

I’ve booked a private 28 week scan in 4D to take my girls too. Hoping that will help split up the time :) it’s during the next half term so will be nice. 

@Suggerhoney really hope you hear soon al this waiting for you is just so unfair!

@Bittersweet I’m sure all woth be fine with your scan


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks hun I seen baby at 18+1 as consultant scanned me and did a great check of blood flow heart etc I’m not hugely worried at the moment as he didn’t see anything massively wrong


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies.
Yeah the waiting is torture but it is what it is. They check over 80 odd different things so I guess it takes time.
Just hope they have enough blood this time and hope and pray all will be good.
Just hate this limbo.
I pray every night for baby to be completely healthy.

In the UK we only normally have 2 scans. 12 and 20 weeks and that's it.

But if ure high risk like me u get growth scans.

I'll having growth scans from 24 weeks onwards probably every 4 weeks.
I do like it because it means I get to see loads of baby but when ure near the end 35 weeks or so u can't really see much because there all squidged up in there.
But we did see my son at 36 weeks on a scan and he was sucking his thumb and playing with his willy lol.
Ain't changed much now, take his nappy off and the hand goes strait down there.

I've picked up DH cold and caugh yay.
It's just the strat so the plan is today to get my housework done, DH said he will hoover so that's good at least then once it's done it's done and I can relax esp if this gets worse.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Eeeek! I saw baby kick today! Just a couple of times, on my side, could feel it and when I watched that spot there was a definite little thud visible!
> 
> So exciting <3


That's amazing hon I love it when that happens.


----------



## wantingagirl

So exciting! Earlier on I had more prominent kicks that were like definite kicks. Weeks before I’ve not been sure. 

@Suggerhoney can I ask why you have been high risk previously i was with Eloise and if it wasn’t for my issues I would have never have had a scan after 20 weeks. 

I’ve booked a 4d scan at 30 weeks I’m
Getting an nhs scan at 32 weeks as placenta is low lying and I’m getting rescanned on weds as baby’s legs were above it’s head so they couldn’t see the heart. I was made to dance up and down and jiggle like an idiot but so stubborn! Baby is a....... boy! We are doing a cannon with the kids they are so excited!


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney sorry you are still waiting

@wantingagirl congratulations on your little boy :blue:


----------



## wantingagirl

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney sorry you are still waiting
> 
> @wantingagirl congratulations on your little boy :blue:

thank you :kiss:


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats wantingagirl you’ve got even number now!


----------



## Zoboe95

Aah congrats on all the lovely scans, appointments, kicks etc! I got all left behind on messages again

Do you ever have those days where you just feel meh? ...I have no reason (I do have swollen gums round my wisdom teeth but I don't think it's that) I just feel really meh. I have Fridays off, it's been sunny, I've been to the garden centre with my mum, dad and little girl (we all live in a big house together, no rules broken) so I've had a nice day, but I just feel like I've got the weight of the world on my shoulders today! I'm not a mental health concern, I just occasionally have days where I'm just not my happy self, but I can't shift it! So hard to explain how you feel!!


----------



## stephx

Well I’ve had a interesting couple of days. I’d been cramping on and off and put it down to round ligament pain. 

Woke up in excruciating pain in the middle of Weds night, ambulance out, straight into maternity. 7 hours of pain like no other. 100% worse than labour. I used a whole bloody canister of gas and air :shy: Turns out a cyst on my ovary had twisted twice. Had to have emergency surgery, and woke up with one less ovary and tube :cry:

Baby has been a total trooper, and is okay. I feel so blessed, albeit I’m still drugged up and will be in hospital for a while. 

Ergh.


----------



## stephx

Please please please if you have cramping that’s just a little _too_ much, don’t ignore <3


----------



## Zoboe95

@stephx that sounds awful, so glad to hear baby is still ok, hope you're feeling better very soon.


----------



## MadamRose

@stephx what a horrible thing to happen - glad you and baby are doing okay. Hope you are being cared for well.


----------



## playgirl666

@stephx omg that sounds scary! Glad u and baby is OK, and hope u recover soon x


----------



## Suggerhoney

wantingagirl said:


> So exciting! Earlier on I had more prominent kicks that were like definite kicks. Weeks before I’ve not been sure.
> 
> @Suggerhoney can I ask why you have been high risk previously i was with Eloise and if it wasn’t for my issues I would have never have had a scan after 20 weeks.
> 
> I’ve booked a 4d scan at 30 weeks I’m
> Getting an nhs scan at 32 weeks as placenta is low lying and I’m getting rescanned on weds as baby’s legs were above it’s head so they couldn’t see the heart. I was made to dance up and down and jiggle like an idiot but so stubborn! Baby is a....... boy! We are doing a cannon with the kids they are so excited!
> View attachment 1097412



Hi hon
I had a full liver transplant in 2011 so that's why I'm High risk.
Pluss with my last 2 pregnancies i had ICP (Cholistosis of pregnancy) and wiry DD i had pre eclampsia so my last 2 pregnancies were high risk and this one is because of my transplant and being 41 they say I'm very high risk this time.

I have to be induced at 37 weeks because of my transplant scar.

Congratulations on ure scan lovely hon. Mine is not untill 12th May feels like ages away. Also congratulations on baby boy so exciting. 



Still no results so apologies if I'm not really one here much.

Just so worried


----------



## Bittersweet

Steph so sorry to hear that’s gone on for yoh wishing you a speedy recovery x


----------



## stephx

Thanks ladies :hugs: im day 2 so should be over the worst of it now. 

Never been more grateful for the NHS, they’ve all been wonderful x


----------



## Zoboe95

I think I'm after the impossible ...I'm fed up with my maternity jeans, they are over the bump, always falling down, and I don't like the feel of them on my stomach. I found the same thing last time. They're also too short! It might make me sound old (I'm not!) But I hate jeans that don't cover my ankles, they just get cold!! I'm a size 10, with so far a very tiny bump (likely to stay tiny) but don't quite fit in my normal jeans. 

Anyone know of any under the bump jeans that are all full length? All the new look ones look like they won't cover my ankles sure I'm mad :holly:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> I think I'm after the impossible ...I'm fed up with my maternity jeans, they are over the bump, always falling down, and I don't like the feel of them on my stomach. I found the same thing last time. They're also too short! It might make me sound old (I'm not!) But I hate jeans that don't cover my ankles, they just get cold!! I'm a size 10, with so far a very tiny bump (likely to stay tiny) but don't quite fit in my normal jeans.
> 
> Anyone know of any under the bump jeans that are all full length? All the new look ones look like they won't cover my ankles sure I'm mad :holly:


There not under the bump there over the bump but I highly recommend the maternity jeggings from H&M.

They are so confy. And they look like jeans but are jeggings so so soft.

They was quite cheap too.
I have a blue and black pair and love them. I brought them when I was 7 weeks pregnant with DS.
So I'm wearing them again this pregnancy too. 

Love them. I have there maternity leggings to and they are comfy too.

U always get my maternity stuff from H&M because they have sizes for patite womon like me.

I did buy a pair of maternity jeans from Newlook but they wud always fall down.
They only fitted properly when I was much further on and huge. But they were uncomfortable.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Asda online has under bump, lots of styles, pretty cheap.
:holly:


----------



## Bittersweet

Scan day tomorrow can’t wait to see baby again!


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet good luck :)


----------



## Neversayno

@stephx ohmygoodness how are you feeling?? 

@Suggerhoney stikl waiting??? Absolute madness

@Bittersweet good luck for scan


----------



## atx614

Yes I am in the US, I think we get one at 28 but it’s been so long I can’t remember. I will ask at my appointment Tuesday. Also need to ask if hubby can come to my 20 week appointment to see the scan! They are easing up on some Covid restrictions now so we will see.

@stephx omg I am so sorry you had to go through that and so glad you and baby are okay!! 

@wantingagirl congrats on a boy!! So
Exciting!

@Suggerhoney sorry you are still waiting! I bet the results come this week. 

I still haven’t felt movement. Stupid anterior placenta!


----------



## LoneWanderer

So one week ago I was all 'awwww sweet baby just moving around in there' and now I am very much 'get your pointy fucking limbs out of my internal organs, oh hell-spawn of mine'.

Its very much reached the visible-kicks-on-the-outside stage already, and I can't believe I have another 19 weeks of this yet; I swear I'll have internal bleeding and broken ribs by the time this kickboxer is fully baked. :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 hope hubby can come to the appointment. I didn’t feel movement til late but once I started to feel it it felt it loads, fingers crossed you feel it soon.

@LoneWanderer good luck with your scan. I haven’t looked to see if I can see movement but this baby has a love of jabbing my bladder ](*,)

AFM - I’m 22 weeks today! Feels like it’s starting to slow down (I felt like the first 20 weeks went pretty fast). I feel lots of movement each day and I’m dreading going back to work tomorrow as I think I’ll be so busy I’ll go back to hardly feeling it again :-( normally I love going back after the holidays but just not feeling it this time. Definitely looking forward to 9 months off with baby and my girls!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bittersweet good luck hon. 


@MadamRose such a neat bump. 


Should get my results this week. Please be low risk[-o&lt;

I have DH cold and cough.

Off into our town centre today when kids are at school to go get some maternity stuff the bump just keeps getting bigger and bigger. Hoping it's a good sign baby is growing well and is healthy[-o&lt;


----------



## stephx

Good luck with your scans today @Bittersweet and @LoneWanderer <3


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney thanks hope you get results soon!

@Bittersweet And @LoneWanderer good luck for your scans today.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Today is literally the longest day there has ever been, I swear someone's hidden a few extra hours in it just to drag out the suspense for me :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> Today is literally the longest day there has ever been, I swear someone's hidden a few extra hours in it just to drag out the suspense for me :rofl:

That’s what I felt like the other week - mine was a similar time to yours :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

My results came back inconclusive again and they think it's because I've had a liver transplant. 
So we have had a refund but we won't know if he has downs now until he is born. 


Just have to hope and pray my anomaly scan goes well and his heart and everything is perfect. 

I really don't know how to feel right now.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> My results came back inconclusive again and they think it's because I've had a liver transplant.
> So we have had a refund but we won't know if he has downs now until he is born.
> 
> 
> Just have to hope and pray my anomaly scan goes well and his heart and everything is perfect.
> 
> I really don't know how to feel right now.

@Suggerhoney sending hugs. Would a 4D scan or anything later in pregnancy help to give any indication? :hugs:


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney im so sorry! That’s so frustrating. I hate that you will be unsure until baby gets here.


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww suggar sorry to hear that!



scan was fine baby nice and healthy. OH did decide to find out although keeping it a secret from family and friends


----------



## stephx

Bittersweet said:


> Aww suggar sorry to hear that!
> 
> scan was fine baby nice and healthy. OH did decide to find out although keeping it a secret from family and friends

Fab news, hope you’re okay after finding out :flow:


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet glad the scan went well :)


----------



## Bittersweet

I’m so shocked to say looks like we are team :pink: 
Totally shocked and I’m so lucky


----------



## stephx

Bittersweet said:


> I’m so shocked to say looks like we are team :pink:
> Totally shocked and I’m so lucky

:yipee: Congrats @Bittersweet, lovely news :pink:


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet congratulations on team :pink:


----------



## Bittersweet

Thank you both. She Initially thought boy but when she went between the legs (as much as she could baby wasn’t co operative) there were three lines she showed us and said girl. 

not telling publicly but I’m totally shocked


----------



## Neversayno

Suggerhoney said:


> My results came back inconclusive again and they think it's because I've had a liver transplant.
> So we have had a refund but we won't know if he has downs now until he is born.
> 
> 
> Just have to hope and pray my anomaly scan goes well and his heart and everything is perfect.
> 
> I really don't know how to feel right now.

whattttt that’s crazy? Surely not. Like madam said could you have a 4D scan? 



Bittersweet said:


> I’m so shocked to say looks like we are team :pink:
> Totally shocked and I’m so lucky

yay! Congratulations! Super news. 



LoneWanderer said:


> Back after the world's longest scan, took a zillion years, baby would not cooperate at all, had to go for a walk and jump about and the like... but after TWO FUCKIN HOURS we got done.
> 
> All is well and baby is doing great. Aaaaandddd... I know what we're having, eeeek! Any final guesses...?
> 
> View attachment 1097521

eeeeeek congratulations I’ve seen reveal on your other thread so won’t guess but eeeeeek!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Neversayno said:


> whattttt that’s crazy? Surely not. Like madam said could you have a 4D scan?
> 
> 
> 
> yay! Congratulations! Super news.
> 
> 
> 
> eeeeeek congratulations I’ve seen reveal on your other thread so won’t guess but eeeeeek!!

Lone wanderer :pink: ??


----------



## stephx

@LoneWanderer :pink: Girl?


----------



## Bittersweet

LoneWanderer said:


> It's...
> 
> Another boy!!!

Congratulations!

we are both so bad at staying team :yellow: haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bittersweet and @LoneWanderer so happy ure scans went well and babies are healthy.

Lone I'm still thinking girl?



OK so I've been thinking and I'm gonna try and stay positive. Something is telling me my baby is healthy and my husband is convinced our baby is healthy. My DH is half Romany Gypsy so he just knows these things.

All my scans have been perfect so far and hopefully the 20 week one will be too.
It feels like ages away.

Hopefully his heart and everything is all normol.

I am considering booked a 4d scan for around 28 30 weeks.


I guess 1 in 33 isn't that high and it really cud be my age throwing it off.


My bump is huge.
I went up the school and a friend of mine who I haven't seen thought I was much much further along.

When I told her I was 17+2 weeks she was shocked.
She said oh my gosh ure so big.
In a good way lol.


From what I've been reading it seems babies with downs tend to not grow as well.

Going by the first day of my last AF my due date shouldn't be untill 7th October.

So technically I was put forward 12 days.

I did ovulate early on cd 10 (confirmed via OPK and temps) and all the other signs.
So going by ovulation my due date was September 30th.

I measured bang on for when I ovulated at my 6+1 scan.
Then 2 days ahead at the 8 and 10 weeks scan.

Them 5 days ahead at my dating scan.

So baby is growing well so I'm hoping that is all a good sign.

The Amnio is out of the question.
We will love this baby even if he does have it.
I'm going to try and positive and enjoy my pregnancy.

Think I will feel better after the 20 week scan 
Providing all goes well.


----------



## stephx

LoneWanderer said:


> It's...
> 
> Another boy!!!

Congratulations!! I imagine 2 boys being so much fun


----------



## LoneWanderer

If by fun you mean 'absolute chaos'... ahahaha!


----------



## atx614

Congrats on the girl @Bittersweet!! And congrats on your little boy @LoneWanderer. It will be chaos I am sure for a while but it will be so nice for them to have a brother to grow up with so close in age!!

@Suggerhoney yes 1 in 33 isn’t super high at all, and I am glad you and hubby are having a good feeling. When is your 20
Week scan? 

My next appt is tomorrow but just a Doppler appt so nothing too exciting lol. Should be a quick one as I don’t think there are any labs or anything. My 20
Week scan isn’t until next month, should be the 18th or 19th I’ll find out tomorrow, but I’ll be a little over 20 weeks then. After the 20 week scan I will start buying things! I so paranoid the blood test will be wrong lol, so just want to make sure it is a girl indeed before I buy


----------



## Bittersweet

Thank you all. I spent last night googling as I can’t believe it. There were two very bright lines and one not so bright I think that’s what has thrown me off haha! 
Suggar I know your age gets factored in so that’s an absolute potential hun. Plus everything else has been okay so perhaps it’s just the risk is higher but he actuwlly doesn’t have Down’s syndrome. Also the 20 week scan will be so intense on his heart so hopefully any issues if he did have Down’s syndrome would be picked up early on.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Thank you all. I spent last night googling as I can’t believe it. There were two very bright lines and one not so bright I think that’s what has thrown me off haha!
> Suggar I know your age gets factored in so that’s an absolute potential hun. Plus everything else has been okay so perhaps it’s just the risk is higher but he actuwlly doesn’t have Down’s syndrome. Also the 20 week scan will be so intense on his heart so hopefully any issues if he did have Down’s syndrome would be picked up early on.



Yes that's true hon I hope so. 
I spoke with the genetics midwife and i will definitely be having extra growth scans. 
So after my 20 weeks scan i think my next scan will be at 24 weeks then 28 and every 4 weeks from then on. 


My 20 weeks scan is 3 weeks tomorrow still feels like ages away. 
I just want to get that one out the way because I know its a very important one where they check everything. 
Hopefully the time will go fast. 
I will be 20+4 weeks when I have it. 
I have a consultant appointment on 5th May and then the 20 weeks scan on 12th May which is the day b4 DH birthday. 


Movement wise. 
I feel stuff here and there but it's not everyday. I felt him yesterday but nothing today. 
I did check in with my Doppler and his HB was beating away at 148 BPM. 
Cud hear him moving about but cudnt feel him. 

Hopefully will start feeling alot more soon. 

Can't believe I'm gonna be 18 weeks on Saturday. 

My baby boy should be here in less than 20 weeks eeeeek. 
Really hope I make it to 37 weeks and he doesn't come any earlier. 

Still got the cold and cough. I gave DH to thank for that.


@LoneWanderer yay for team blue like me:blue::bunny:


I'm so happy we are having a boy.
I love my DD so much but she is a diva and I don't think I cud handle another diva. 

I've never had 2 boys together close is age so this will be all new to me. 

My son turns 2 on September 23rd


----------



## Bittersweet

Is it normal to second guess the nhs gender?

I can’t help but think she’s got it wrong. She said she swayed during scan but didn’t have a close enough look but showed between legs and said girl


----------



## playgirl666

Bittersweet said:


> Is it normal to second guess the nhs gender?
> 
> I can’t help but think she’s got it wrong. She said she swayed during scan but didn’t have a close enough look but showed between legs and said girl

The nhs have never got any of my 4 wrong, but yes i sometimes have doubted them! 2 weeks until I find out what baby 5 is xx


----------



## Bittersweet

True ladies. Just can’t shake that she thought boy during scan until she focussed in the legs and then changed


----------



## Suggerhoney

They always got the gender of mine right.
My dd the said 70% girl because she had her legs crossed then at a growth scan I was told definitely girl.
With my boys there was just no mistaken it.


But there was a lady that was in the bed next to me when I had my first son.
She was told she was having a small boy and she ended up having a very large girl. Think she was 10lbs something so absolutely huge.

This was year's ago tho and scans were so grainy back then, where as today they are so clear.


Do u have any other scans now hon?
If u do just get them to double check but there normally spot on.
Remember there trained for this so they know what they are looking for.



I looked in my notes and I'm having growth scans at 24 28 32 and then 36 weeks with induction at 37 weeks.

I think I will book the privet 4d scan for 30 weeks so then hopefully we can get a good look at his face.


I spoke with the genetics midwife today and I have been told if he does have downs there is a chance he mite not make it.
Meaning i cud Lose him at any point in the pregnancy.

I've also been told the risk of him being very premature is high.

My only option now is the Amnio as I'm too far gone for the other thing.

But I just don't want to risk it.


A lady in the October group got a 1 in 3 chance for downs. She just had her harmony results back and it came back 1 in 10 thousand.

So surly my baby has to be ok.
Surly i won't be that 1 in 33?


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney i really hope everything is okay. All the things you’ve mentioned previously make things seem positive :) 

@Bittersweet i think they are more likely to be wrong at 15/16 weeks but a lot less likely to be wrong at 20 weeks as the difference is even more obvious my 20 weeks. Have you got any more scans when you can confirm?


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney i really hope everything is okay. All the things you’ve mentioned previously make things seem positive :)
> 
> @Bittersweet i think they are more likely to be wrong at 15/16 weeks but a lot less likely to be wrong at 20 weeks as the difference is even more obvious my 20 weeks. Have you got any more scans when you can confirm?

I hope so hon. 

My bump is big it's grown since my last photo. 
I was smaller than this at this stage with my son. 
I think there may be alot of water tho and that's why I'm not feeling much. 
I felt him a bit yesterday but nothing today at all. 

My placenta is prosteria so it's not that. 
Even tho my bump is big it's still squiggy so I think it's water. 

I will take another bump pic soon but I'm completely in maternity clothes now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Here is bump now. Not a great pic as I'm in PJ'S so will get another when dressed and looking nicer haha. 
I was this size at 22 weeks with my son.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I keep thinking about @mammag and I r⁹eally hope she is OK.
I hate it that she isn't on here anymore she was such a lovely lady.

U all are lovely and have been so supportive thank you ladies and thank you @LoneWanderer for making me smile and laugh. We have such a nice little group.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bought the toddler a doll in the hope that he will get used to the idea of 'baby' before it gets here.

Anyway it's fucking creepy and I hate it. But it was less than a tenner so it was the obvious choice really.

So far he's sat on it and poked it in the eyes. Going well(!) :rofl:


----------



## atx614

:rofl:@LoneWanderer hahahaha he sounds like my son with baby dolls. Hoping once the real baby gets here he will be more gentle.


For those ladies that have had their 20 week scans already, how long and how detailed were they? My doctor told me to expect about an hour as now the 20 week scans look at more things in more details. With my first two they were maybe like 20 mins. Wondering what else they look at that would take an hour?!


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> :rofl:@LoneWanderer hahahaha he sounds like my son with baby dolls. Hoping once the real baby gets here he will be more gentle.
> 
> 
> For those ladies that have had their 20 week scans already, how long and how detailed were they? My doctor told me to expect about an hour as now the 20 week scans look at more things in more details. With my first two they were maybe like 20 mins. Wondering what else they look at that would take an hour?!

I was in there about 45 minutes for 99% of the measurements, they really do have to get a detailed look at every single organ and all the limbs etc - and that can take AGES if they have to wait for the baby to move a bit and give a clear look at each bit.
Then another hour as we got sent away for a walk and a drink because baby would not show its spine to get that measured. So... yeah just plan to be A LONG TIME and if you're not - bonus! :)


----------



## Bittersweet

Omg lone too funny!!!!

yeah I have another scan at 28 weeks so il ask again. 

my scan was aboht 45/50 mins long


----------



## atx614

Good to know! I am glad it will be so detailed! And I hope baby cooperates but she probably won’t if she is like my other two LOL.


----------



## atx614

Oh I bought a changing table today!! I said I wouldn’t buy anything big until after 20 weeks but it was such a good deal on marketplace I had to do it! It was exciting to buy something! Baby won’t have her own room so the changing table and her clothes will be in our closet for now. Then she will eventually share a room with my daughter. So we don’t have to worry about a crib until she is a bit older. Just a bassinet for now.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh god I need to get our changing table out of storage, it's probably buried under a year's worth of stuff by now waaaaaa


----------



## LoneWanderer

Pretty sure we are going with 'Everett Linden' for the wee lad.
I'm currently just sounding it out in my head to see if I go off it again. So far so good.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So good to know the 20 week scan is now much longer than what it used to be. 
Can't believe I'm nearly 18 weeks eeeeek. 

@LoneWanderer so funny but that doll is creepy hahaha. Ure have to keep one eye open at night hahahahaha :shock:;)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Tried cuddling the doll. Toddler ripped it from my arms and chucked it down the side of the sofa.

On the one hand I don't blame him. On the other... good luck, new baby!


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Tried cuddling the doll. Toddler ripped it from my arms and chucked it down the side of the sofa.
> 
> On the one hand I don't blame him. On the other... good luck, new baby!


Oh dear hahaha. I think it will be different with a real baby hon. 
That thing is creepy hahahaha.


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww lone too funny my wee boy has had a baby and a pram for a while now so we get his baby out to talk about what his sister will need


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lone did u ever get to the bottom of that rash?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Been sorting through my son's old clothes and eeeeeeek I am so excited to see another baby in them!!!!!!! I didn't realise just how much I missed those teeny tiny little outfits. The jumper the boy has on in my profile pic was my absolute utter favourite, he was only five days old there... Suddenly very bloody excited to have another squishy little bundle who fits them - especially one who _definitely_ won't be overdue, because we only got about a week out of newborn sizes with #1 :o


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer love the name! And so exciting you get to use your son’s clothes.

does anyone here cloth diapers and do you recommend it if so? I have a friend who offered to give me a bunch since she is done having kids but I am not sure I could keep up with extra laundry. But not having to buy a million diapers does sound nice. But like how hard is it? Does it tie up the washer machine for a long time? I feel like I am already behind on laundry all the time lol, so not sure if it will be for me or not. But they are way cuter than disposable diapers.


----------



## Neversayno

Thanks for the advice on the 20 week scan! I have mine tomorrow!!! Do I need to go with a full bladder??


----------



## LoneWanderer

Suggerhoney said:


> Lone did u ever get to the bottom of that rash?

Nope! Specialist was fucking useless. Gave me a prescription which turned out to be a little tube of steroid cream to 'apply to the affected area'. Which would have meant smothering myself head to toe! Supposed to go back in a week but I honestly cannot be arsed. Just learning to accept my itchy, uncomfortable fate. Calamine is my friend.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Neversayno said:


> Thanks for the advice on the 20 week scan! I have mine tomorrow!!! Do I need to go with a full bladder??

Right, so my letter said to. But I was waiting for my appointment for like twenty minutes and then in there for 45+. It would have been hell. I _always_ ignore the advice about drinking like 80 pints of water six hours beforehand or whatever nonsense it is, because like fuck do I wanna be that uncomfortable for that long. I just have a quick cuppa before I leave and that seems to be enough. After all, what preggo _doesn't_ have a full bladder at any given moment anyway?! 

And anyway the only reason they ask for the water thing is because at 12 weeks, everything is still tucked in the pelvis so a full bladder pushes it out a bit. But by 20 weeks uterus and baby are both well out and over, so my thought on the matter is BOLLOCKS TO IT basically. :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

My letter also said to and then I arrived and the notice said 20 week scan to empty bladder lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer
That's so rubbish. I bet its a tiny tube as well.
Have they not given u that cream that makes u feel all cold?
They gave me that last pregnancy with the ICP and they have given me it again.
I have been itching so gonna get him to do my bloods again when I see the consultant on 5th May.
My bile acids were a 7 at 14 weeks so normol. But I'm itching more now and have all these little spots and I keep making myself bleed.
He gave me Piriton but its not doing much.
The cream is ok but u only feel cold for about half hour then it wears off.

Hate being itchy. It's not quite as bad as it was last time and I do have eczema so hoping it's that and not ICP.
Definitely will git him to do the bloods just to be sure.



I


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Neversayno 
Good luck at ure scan hon. 

I hate the whole full bladder thing. Then there there pressing on ure belly right on ure bladder ahhhhhrrrrrr. 

When we went for our 12 week scan I really needed a poop too. And I suffer with IBS so when I got to go I got to go and it was awful I was there holding it all in. 

Hope that doest happen at my 20 weeks scan lmao :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Officially 18 weeks now as it's gone past midnight.
And after the excitement of feeling kicks a few nights ago, I've had nothing since until tonight.
And I get 1 kick. That was it just 1.

Really can't wait to feel more.
Thought I wud be feeling loads by now.
Even with DS and the anteria placenta I was feeling little kicks from 18 weeks.

And my placenta isn't anterior this time it's prosteria.

Swear he is facing my back.
He was at the 16 week scan.

Little monkey.


@LoneWanderer

I'm gonna sort through all my sons newborn stuff soon.
It's already sorted its in a blue box with 0 to 3.

But I'm gonna get it out in a few weeks and wash it and get it all ready.

Love all the cute tiny newborn stuff.


----------



## Suggerhoney

My son was born at 37 weeks and was 7lbs 6oz so I'm thinking this one will be around the same.
7 to 8lbs maybe.

Hopefully no bigger I'm only small haha.

My smallest was 5lb 7 but she was 4 weeks early.

My biggest was 8lb 15oz but he was 2 weeks over due and he got stuck and I had a horrible traumatic labour with him. Forceps and everything and he was born not breathing because he got so stuck. 
Kept telling them he was a big one but they wudnt listen. He's now 15 years old and skinny as a rake lol. He has a different dad. 

I was absolutely massive with him.


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno good luck with the scan.

@LoneWanderer sorry they never got to the bottom of the rash etc

@Suggerhoney yay for 18 weeks! Won’t be long at all until your 20 week scan!


----------



## LoneWanderer

We spent the day at the beach yesterday.

Which was fun except I'm already too large to quickly jump up and chase the little bugger, and god knows how I'll handle two crazy toddlers each doing their own thing! Every day out we survive is now a reminder that its going to get twice as hard very soon... eeeek! :rofl:


----------



## atx614

Ooo the beach sounds amazing. I hope we can make a trip this summer!

my doctor told me that he will not allow me to go over due this pregnancy if the baby seems big at all. I was two weeks over with my son and he was huge, almost ten pounds. But it was a quick and natural birth and actually less painful and stressful than when I birthed my daughter who was tiny at 5.5 pounds. I was induced with her so I am nervous with the thought of possibly being in induced again and having a harder labor. I didn’t get an epidural or anything with her either but I think I will this time if I have to be induced. But looks like I will for sure be having a September baby!


----------



## MadamRose

atx614 said:


> Ooo the beach sounds amazing. I hope we can make a trip this summer!
> 
> my doctor told me that he will not allow me to go over due this pregnancy if the baby seems big at all. I was two weeks over with my son and he was huge, almost ten pounds. But it was a quick and natural birth and actually less painful and stressful than when I birthed my daughter who was tiny at 5.5 pounds. I was induced with her so I am nervous with the thought of possibly being in induced again and having a harder labor. I didn’t get an epidural or anything with her either but I think I will this time if I have to be induced. But looks like I will for sure be having a September baby!

Yes I worry what will happen if I go to my due date this time. My last daughter was 9lbs 13 -
10 days early dread to think how big baby could have gotten in another 10 days!


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh wow big babies! My son was 6lbs 3 at 5 weeks early. He was 4 by due date but his due date was wrong and when he was born he had developments that suggested 34/35 rather than 36. 
So I suspect I’d have big babies lol! I mean I’m guessing this one will be the higher end of 7lbs off when I get induced


----------



## LoneWanderer

Last one was only 8lb 8oz but they all had me completely convinced he'd be 10lb or over. Hence the elective section when induction wasn't kicking in. I say 'only': he might have _weighed_ less than expected but he was *very* long and had a massive head haha!

Now thanks to that section I can't be induced this time (dunno exactly why that is, but I guess the stronger and more intense labour you get from the synthetic hormones means the scar's more likely to rip or something?) so I absolutely daren't go overdue again. This one already seems bigger than the last did. So much as I would like the VBAC in many ways - easier recovery being right at the top of the list - I really am very relieved we'll be delivering no later than 39 weeks one way or another! If it's another out-the-sunroof job, so be it :)


----------



## Bittersweet

Lone it’s your decision aboht a vbac hun 


Omg I’ve just fallen out with OH. He likes stir fry I’m not hugely keen. So when he’s been out all day he always calls and says what you want for tea and me trying to be all nice say just pick something up

without fail he brings home stir fry. Even when he knows I’m not keen. 
Lost the plot tonight aboht it like the immature person I am haha


----------



## LoneWanderer

Awww bless ya! Does he make it for you both though? Is it all he can confidently make? If so... understandable and sort of sweet, but still rubbish for you. Stop being nice and start demanding stuff you really want for tea! After all, if you can't be picky when preggo, then when can you?! <3 

Other half does 95% of the shopping and the cooking here so of course I usually have what I'm given without a fuss BUT when I'm pregnant he's a little bit scared of me I think, and we only ever seem to have stuff I like. Which does mean he plays it safe with takeaways A LOT but hey, who am I to complain haha! So tonight it's Dominos for tea and I'm basically going to eat my whole body weight (which, frankly, is pretty sizeable at this point) in jalapenos and hot sauce. _The inevitable heartburn will be worth it, I swear. _:rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wow big babies. 
I cudnt imagine having a 10 pounder outch. U ladies are troopers. 


@atx614 
I'm being induced at 37 weeks and I will definitely be having a epidural. 
It's already planned and I have a appointment with the anesthetist when I'm in 3rd tri. 

I will start off with gas and air and then get the epidural when things start getting too much. 

At my growth scans with my son we was told he was going to be 9lbs at 37 weeks. 
He was so say measuring 7lbs at 34 weeks. 
I was so scared and then my midwife reassured me and told me that growth scans can be out by 2lbs either way. 

He was only 7lb 6 so all that worrying for nothing. 

They told me my dd was 7lb at 35 weeks. I had her 4 days later and she was only 5lb 7. 

So I'm not gonna worry about growth scan measurements this time. 
I'm just gonna enjoy having the extra scans and getting to see more of baby. 


Lovely and hot here today. 


@LoneWanderer awww that beach looks lovely. I think we will be making a day out to the beach in the summer. 
Can't wait. 

I will be huge tho but it's all good haha.


----------



## Bittersweet

Lone no he’s a pretty good cook and can cook lots of stuff so no reason other than he just fancied it himself lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Neversayno 
Hope ure OK hon


----------



## Zoboe95

I have a bump! I think it arrived overnight, and it's still pretty tiny, but it's a bump none the less!! Had midwife on Thurs, and it was hilarious, student midwife trying to get babies heartbeat, and every time she found it, baby moved! Same thing happened when I was preggo with DD, I have very active babies it seems! Got to have a glucose test because my dad has diabetes, and also booked in for anti d too.


----------



## Neversayno

Hey ladies 

Apologies for the late update. Yesterday was crazy when I got back to work and today has been equally as busy!! 

as always this baby was not cooperating yesterday! Managed to get all measurements and checks done after various bladder emptying, walks, consumption of sugar, star jumps all apart from the heart! Sooooo back in 2 weeks! Honestly!!! No picture as she was really not playing ball!! 

so today I’ve had my 16 week old god son! It’s been good practice! We are shattered though haha bed time!!! FINALLY ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Apologies for the late update. Yesterday was crazy when I got back to work and today has been equally as busy!!
> 
> as always this baby was not cooperating yesterday! Managed to get all measurements and checks done after various bladder emptying, walks, consumption of sugar, star jumps all apart from the heart! Sooooo back in 2 weeks! Honestly!!! No picture as she was really not playing ball!!
> 
> so today I’ve had my 16 week old god son! It’s been good practice! We are shattered though haha bed time!!! FINALLY ❤️
> 
> View attachment 1097695


So glad it went well hon. Sorry u have to go back. 
That happened with my son they cudnt get the heart stuff done because he was in a awkward position. 
I had to walk around and drink fizzy drunk and star jumps lol, but he wudnt play ball. 

Went back 2 weeks later and he was in a better position so they got what they needed. 


Hoping this one plays ball because I'm really anxious about that scan and u want to know everything is alright. 

I don't want any more waiting and not knowing because I feel like all I've done lately is wait wait wait. 


Hope u get some good pics next time. 
Your God son is adorable.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> I have a bump! I think it arrived overnight, and it's still pretty tiny, but it's a bump none the less!! Had midwife on Thurs, and it was hilarious, student midwife trying to get babies heartbeat, and every time she found it, baby moved! Same thing happened when I was preggo with DD, I have very active babies it seems! Got to have a glucose test because my dad has diabetes, and also booked in for anti d too.


Yay for a bump. 
At least u can say its a real bump now and not just bloat so who cares how big or small it is, a bump is a bump and there all beautiful.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Looks like A&E this aft for me, booo! Think I might have broken my knee somehow, a combination of excessive pregnancy weight and getting onto floor to change baby. Definitely felt something pop/snap in there last night and today I can't put weight on it.

Thing is though... I really cannot be arsed with weekend A&E, waiting around etc! Especially if it would turn out to be just a sprain or tear. So I'm holding off as long as I can stand today (ahaha!) and hoping it magically resolves very very quickly. Fingers crossed, eh? :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh no lone! I call nhs24 usually and then they give a time slot to get to


----------



## Neversayno

Hey ladies 

Apologies for the late update. Yesterday was crazy when I got back to work and today has been equally as busy!! 

as always this baby was not cooperating yesterday! Managed to get all measurements and checks done after various bladder emptying, walks, consumption of sugar, star jumps all apart from the heart! Sooooo back in 2 weeks! Honestly!!! No picture as she was really not playing ball!! 

so today I’ve had my 16 week old god son! It’s been good practice! We are shattered though haha bed time!!! FINALLY ❤️


----------



## wantingagirl

I so thought I uploaded my scan on here, sorry I haven’t been around I have constant cystitis! We are having a boy <3

lovely scan pictures can’t believe how far along we all are. 

@Suggerhoney still can’t believe you didn’t get any results :(


----------



## wantingagirl




----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations on baby :blue: @wantingagirl 
Yeah I know it sucks but I really think my baby is healthy. I really hope so. 
My 20 weeks Scan 2 weeks and 3 days away, it can't come soon enough. 



@LoneWanderer 
Oh Lone oh my gosh are u OK. U poor thing. 
Let us know what they say. 
That must be so painful bless you


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer definitely get checked out if you can! 

@Neversayno sorry baby isn’t cooperating! Hopefully they will in a better position in a few weeks! 

@wantingagirl congratulations on team blue :blue:


----------



## MadamRose

I’m 23weeks today! Feels like it’s flying again atm - I keep waiting for it to start dragging the closer I get!


----------



## LoneWanderer

So, I sacked off A&E :rofl: 
Glad I did too: I can just about bear weight on it now which is a vast improvement from this morning, so I'm now quite sure it's not actually dislocated. Sure, it's far from pleasant, but hey, I think I'll live. Spending rest of day with my leg propped up and the cup final on, watching other half deal with the toddler's tantrums and demanding regular cups of tea. Mwahahahaha!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> I’m 23weeks today! Feels like it’s flying again atm - I keep waiting for it to start dragging the closer I get!
> 
> View attachment 1097731


I found with ds as soon as I hit 24 weeks it flew.
Happy 23 weeks hon. 
Ure bump is so cute. 




LoneWanderer said:


> So, I sacked off A&E :rofl:
> Glad I did too: I can just about bear weight on it now which is a vast improvement from this morning, so I'm now quite sure it's not actually dislocated. Sure, it's far from pleasant, but hey, I think I'll live. Spending rest of day with my leg propped up and the cup final on, watching other half deal with the toddler's tantrums and demanding regular cups of tea. Mwahahahaha!

Haha yes hon definitely get dh to get u lots of lovely cups of teas. Hoping maybe u just sprained it and it gets better on its own.


----------



## atx614

Oh man @LoneWanderer that sounds terrible. If you heart a pop could be a tendon. I did that in my calf once. Freaking painful so I hope you can get some pregnancy safe meds at least.

@wantingagirl congrats on a boy! What is chronic cystitis? I haven’t heard of that yet but I know cysts are painful if it’s that.
@Zoboe95 yay for a bump!! 

@MadamRose lovely bump!

@Neversayno sorry you have to go back in, but yay for another scan and seeing baby again!


----------



## atx614

I *think* I finally felt movement today. I am so bad at knowing but it wasn’t a tapping like I had with my first. More of like a whoosh if that makes sense. Hoping to feel more soon to confirm.


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> I *think* I finally felt movement today. I am so bad at knowing but it wasn’t a tapping like I had with my first. More of like a whoosh if that makes sense. Hoping to feel more soon to confirm.


Awwww so good isn't it hon. 
I feel more like tapping now and light kicks but it's not consistent but has definitely been more the last few days.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@wantingagirl 
Oh hon I hope u get well soon cystitis is horrible :-(


----------



## LoneWanderer

So I got my self-employed pandemic grant from the govt this morning... and have pretty much blown the lot on baby stuff already! ;) I absolutely cannot be trusted in town with our bank card...
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

LOOK HOW TINY THOUGH


----------



## stephx

Cute!! I’m so excited for boy shopping.

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow. This must be the photographed baby of all time. He’s already had 6 :shy: Probably dying to be left alone now :haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww so cute lone! I’m going for a pregnancy massage on Friday morning then hitting primark for cheap nighties and boots for labour stuff so might get a few bits then :)


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Aww so cute lone! I’m going for a pregnancy massage on Friday morning then hitting primark for cheap nighties and boots for labour stuff so might get a few bits then :)

I want to book a pregnancy massage but I can’t find anywhere round here that does them :( 

@LoneWanderer those shoes are cute!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bloody dog's ill - which usually means he's been in the bin, yukkkkk. :sick:
Toddler is absolutely on one, I think we're getting the rest of the dreaded fang teeth.
And the baby seems to have stopped moving today, probably keeping a low profile to avoid the absolute chaos that is our house today.
I AM STRESSSSSSSED! ](*,)


----------



## Neversayno

Great to catch up with you all. 

@LoneWanderer you make me cry with laughter!!! 

@MadamRose i had a meeting today with my head, I’ve got to work from home from 28 weeks. HR are insistent...have you been told anything?


----------



## MadamRose

Neversayno said:


> Great to catch up with you all.
> 
> @LoneWanderer you make me cry with laughter!!!
> 
> @MadamRose i had a meeting today with my head, I’ve got to work from home from 28 weeks. HR are insistent...have you been told anything?

Right now my head is trying to guilt me into working past 28 weeks - especially as she said the guidance could change from 21st June. Got my midwife next week so going to discuss it with her.

@LoneWanderer hope things get better


----------



## Zoboe95

I will continue to work, can't work from home in a nursery role

Got 20 week scan next Friday, at 8.30am, and am toddler free until 7pm! I love my toddler but I'm looking forward to some peace! Guarantee I will end up buying too much cute stuff on the way home! Must be restrained and remember to pack for holiday too! Going away on the Saturday!


----------



## MadamRose

Zoboe95 said:


> I will continue to work, can't work from home in a nursery role
> 
> Got 20 week scan next Friday, at 8.30am, and am toddler free until 7pm! I love my toddler but I'm looking forward to some peace! Guarantee I will end up buying too much cute stuff on the way home! Must be restrained and remember to pack for holiday too! Going away on the Saturday!

Are you in the U.K. the official guidance does say if you can’t socially distance you should work from home or being suspended on full pay basicslly


----------



## Neversayno

MadamRose said:


> Are you in the U.K. the official guidance does say if you can’t socially distance you should work from home or being suspended on full pay basicslly


I have no choice HR won’t let me stay I’ve asked, however...I’m 28 weeks on the 18th June, 3 days before everything could all change. Believe it or not I kinda want to stay so I’m hoping that guidance is changed


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer
Those shoes are soooo cute. Love me a bit of retail therapy hehe. Hope things calm down a bit at home soon tho sweet.

@stephx
Good luck at ure scan.


I've been so busy today. We had a huge clear out.
Tommy is just over 19 months old now and he is still in my room by choice, his room which will also be the babies room later on was already decorated, but it has been being used as a dumping ground.
It was such a mess and did not look like a bedroom at all.

So today we have been clearing it out. And now it's all done. Will be moving Tommy in there in the next few months.

So where the chair is, is where Tommy's bed will go and later ,bunk beds. 
Ignore the blue box and bag that has newborn, and other baby clothes In which I need to go through.
I will go through it and sort it all out as soon as I hit 24 weeks.

Loving this room so much now and can't stop going in there.

I wish I took a b4 picture now but it was awful and full of stuff.
Dh needs to take a bunch of stuff to the charity shop tomorrow.




I also brought my hospital case on Saturday. I just need to buy a weekend bag now to go with it. I'm gonna be in there for a week so will need alot of stuff.

Will buy the weekend bag later on. I don't pack my hospital bags until 34 weeks.
That's just by choice tbh. 
Anyway I just love this case so much, with ds I had to borrow our neighbours case so I just wanted one of my own this time.
Felt nervous about buying it because I'm only coming up to 19 weeks, but dh said they probably won't have any left if I left it and it was a bargain.
I have put it away for now in a storage cupboard.


----------



## LoneWanderer

4-bloody-AM today the toddler got up. I am KNACKERED.
I absolutely hate hate hate teething.
...Hopefully this time I'll get one of those weird babies that are randomly born with loads of teeth already. :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Madamrose I would refuse! She can’t legally enforce until you’re 36 weeks so no! I’m taking from end of July off but that’s for induction mid august. 

lone oh no how horrible! My LO still doesn’t sleep through so pretty used to being awake


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ahhhh Lone I'm with u on the whole teething thing. A few months ago my son had loads all coming at once and some were molers and he was not a happy chappy in the slightest. 
We had a rough week last week because he has had a horrible cold and terrible cough so was waking about 4 times a night. 
Had to give him a extra bottle at 2am once or twice. Thankfully he is getting over it now. 
He will be 20 months in May and he's absolutely into everything. 
His favourite thing to do now is lob toys around everywhere haha. 
Usually at me if I'm sat watching TV lol. 

He has this sheep that helps him sleep. And that is at the side of his cot but he lobs that how too haha. 

That bloody sheep has been a god send. 
We got him it when he was a few weeks old. 
I will definitely be getting one for this baby too.


----------



## Zoboe95

@MadamRose yes I'm in the UK, but

A. I wouldn't want to go off that early, I enjoy work

B. Nurserys in the UK are at breaking point, they are short staffed, underpayed and overworked. Absolutely no way I would turn round and ask to sit on my bum all day for full pay right now. Hoping to make it to the end of the summer (aug 23rd) before starting my leave!


----------



## MadamRose

@Zoboe95 if you feel comfortable doing that then that’s totally fine they just can’t expect you to if you don’t.

Im lucky that my due date is during the six weeks holiday so my maternity leave doesn’t start until my due date (or when baby is born if earlier).

@LoneWanderer hope you got a better nights sleep and that the teething eases soon


----------



## Bittersweet

I can pick my leave date but I guess that’s a perk of not getting term time off. I’ve chosen to have annual leave from 29th July and they’ve agreed I can go off on date of induction as I have about 20 days left of holiday. 
Been into the shops today and got everything I need for Labour and got a few wee pink sleepsuits vests and cardi still isn’t hitting me that it’s a girl but I’m feeling organised so next few weeks will start washing the clothes etc


----------



## LoneWanderer

I've finally started packing: like to be done by 24 weeks because after that, arrival really is in the hands of fate really ain't it? But I remember last time I packed my maternity pyjamas and one of the few dresses that still fitted me, and then not having them to wear for like two months haha. So this time I've been sensible and ordered a brand new outfit and new set of pjs instead of clothes I currently wear! :rofl: 

Got all the basics for baby just about now - except that very first special outfit as nothing's quite hit me as 'the one' yet. But he's got enough vests and sleepsuits at least.


----------



## Bittersweet

Lone that’s early but il probably be the same. My mum wants to buy the going home
Outfit she did that for my son and she said she would buy us a new baby monitor as well so we all set


----------



## Suggerhoney

You ladies are so organised.

I'm too scard to even sort through DS newborn stuff yet let alone buy anything or pack bags 

I never pack my bags untill 34 weeks and we never buy anything untill 24 weeks and even then not much. 28 weeks and we start getting everything we need.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aye well as I see it, even if something truly terrible happened, me and baby would still be heading to delivery and we would still need clothes etc -better to be organised early, hey?

I don't do the at home stuff til later, like setting up the cot and getting the pram. If baby DID come this early and make it, he wouldn't actually be heading home for a while, feels like tempting fate to do that right away. But the bag is an essential in my mind.

Besides... shopping yayyyy! :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet I could pick mine I could have gone earlier but made no sense. If I can take it on due date (not working the 4 weeks before due to school being off I may as well) 

@LoneWanderer super organised my nursery at that is pretty much finished but haven’t even considered my emergency transfer bag etc yet! 

@Suggerhoney wow not sure how you leave everything quite so late!


----------



## atx614

I have a few things but not set up yet! I bought a car seat when target had their trade in event so I could use the coupon. I bought a changing table and I am getting a swing and bassinet from my SIL as well as a BUNCH of baby clothes I need to sort through. Will probably do that after my 20’week appointment when I know for sure it is a girl! I know the blood test is pretty accurate but I want to see a potty shot to be sure lol. When y’all sort clothes do you get like two sizes out at once for the closet or how do y’all organize? I feel like NB and 0-3 out at once but also don’t want too many clothes out. And I feel like we already have too many in that size from hand me downs. So nice I won’t have to buy much but I am overwhelmed and it is hard to get my rid of things when they are all so cute lol. How much of each size is good to have?


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> @Bittersweet I could pick mine I could have gone earlier but made no sense. If I can take it on due date (not working the 4 weeks before due to school being off I may as well)
> 
> @LoneWanderer super organised my nursery at that is pretty much finished but haven’t even considered my emergency transfer bag etc yet!
> 
> @Suggerhoney wow not sure how you leave everything quite so late!

Absolutely that makes sense. How horrible that your boss is trying to convince you to take earlier though


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> I have a few things but not set up yet! I bought a car seat when target had their trade in event so I could use the coupon. I bought a changing table and I am getting a swing and bassinet from my SIL as well as a BUNCH of baby clothes I need to sort through. Will probably do that after my 20’week appointment when I know for sure it is a girl! I know the blood test is pretty accurate but I want to see a potty shot to be sure lol. When y’all sort clothes do you get like two sizes out at once for the closet or how do y’all organize? I feel like NB and 0-3 out at once but also don’t want too many clothes out. And I feel like we already have too many in that size from hand me downs. So nice I won’t have to buy much but I am overwhelmed and it is hard to get my rid of things when they are all so cute lol. How much of each size is good to have?

Honestly I was getting through three outfits a day with the exploding poop machine that is my boy, so in my mind, however much you have is never enough ahahaha! We were in 0-3 within a week too, such a chunky boy. Playing it safe this time with an excess of both. A lot of stuff was given to us when he was small and I donated like eight bags of baby clothes when we hit 6 months but somehow we still have a mountain of hand-me-downs. Plus I'm getting some of his stuff back from a lady we gave it to with a slightly younger baby - them tiny baby clothes sure do the rounds!


----------



## Zoboe95

So looking forward to my scan next Friday, I feel like it will feel a lot more real after that. I know a lot of people choose not to find out gender, but I struggle to think about baby being a real thing while refering to it as an 'it' . After that I will start thinking about packing bags etc. I have been told baby will be small and early, so want to be organised! Still need to buy a crib for in our room, but I think I may go for the tommee tippee one that looks a bit like a plastic washing basket quite like that! Can't get my brain in gear as to what else I need, but hoping it will all come flooding back to me after my scan! Struggled with breast feeding last time, due to reynauds phenomenon, so am prepared with both electric and manual pump this time, and will also take formula as a back up which I will get nearer the time. When lg was born we had to feed her with a syringe in the hospital the first 2 days because she was so delicate and sleepy! 

Struggling with the packing for hospital bit too, because my usual maternity ward at my closest hospital is shut, being used as an extra covid ward, so I have to go to a different hospital, but none of my check ups have been there, so I haven't been at all yet! 

TMI definitely! ...
Had a bit of a scare last night went for a and there was blood ...really freaked me out, but did a LOT of googling and seems it was likely hemaerhhoids(I can't spell!!) Or similar ...been fine all day today, and still feeling movement...just panicked at the time!


----------



## Neversayno

Bittersweet said:


> Madamrose I would refuse! She can’t legally enforce until you’re 36 weeks so no! I’m taking from end of July off but that’s for induction mid august.
> 
> lone oh no how horrible! My LO still doesn’t sleep through so pretty used to being awake

 Unfortunately I don’t get an option, HR are telling me 28 weeks unless the guidance changes. I will be in full pay and my maternity leave won’t start until I chose (which all being well will be a couple of days before due date!) @MadamRose i’m just a teeny bit out of the summer holidays before my due date! Typical! We finish on the 7th July for summer anyway so it’s a much longer holiday. If Boris changes guidance and lifts everything on 21 June as planned then I won’t need to be at home from 28 weeks! Such a confusing time xx


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet she isn’t trying to get me to take it early. She’s trying to get me to work in work past 28 weeks when guidance says we shouldn’t past 28 weeks if we can’t socially distancing. It’s nothing to do with maternity leave it’s covid linked.

@atx614 ive got everything up for 6-9 in baby’s wardrobe. I do have big baby’s who hardly use newborn clothes though. I have to have 2 first outfits just incase the newborn size doesn’t fit.

@Zoboe95 fingers crossed next Friday flies around for you. Sorry you had a scare! 

AFM - Thumper really has started to go crazy movement wise. I can feel baby even when I’m moving around at work etc now (less so that when still but still nice) If laying down my tummy can be seen moving etc. Work is making me feel knackered can’t believe I still have 11 working weeks left!


----------



## LoneWanderer

My maternity leave will start the day I deliver baby... and two weeks after that, I'll be back at work. No rest for the wicked, eh? Last time I was checking my emails within a couple of days but I've sworn to actually rest for a full fortnight this time.

Other half will enjoy a glorious six months off on full pay using my maternity allowance as shared parental leave though. Lucky bugger! :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer sorry you have to go back to work so soon


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> TMI definitely! ...
> Had a bit of a scare last night went for a and there was blood ...really freaked me out, but did a LOT of googling and seems it was likely hemaerhhoids(I can't spell!!) Or similar ...been fine all day today, and still feeling movement...just panicked at the time!


Yeah hemorrhoids are the devil. Fucking awful! Suffered terribly with the boy, so far this time (despite even worse constipation) I've avoided the worst of the dreaded things but I know they are looming round the corner. There's nowt worse than seeing the loo look like a crime scene and trying to work out in a panic which hole it's come from. Last time I ended up with an external one, now that really was AWFUL, I genuinely thought my arse had fallen out of itself and actually ended up pushing it back in.

Such a glamorous time(!) :holly:


----------



## Neversayno

@MadamRose i’m feeling movement all day at work (she must love the sound of the children) at home she’s much calmer....until bed time!!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

MadamRose said:


> @LoneWanderer sorry you have to go back to work so soon

Ah no don't pity me haha! I work for myself and get to do it from home, so it's alright really. I just don't have switch-off mode and am incapable of saying 'no' when clients ask for stuff. I'm starting a degree course this September as well, so am clearly a glutton for punishment. The other half is waaaaaay more suited to full time parenting than me, but his job pays better than mine and is steady with promotion prospects, so instead I get the stay-at-home-mum duties while trying to keep a business ticking over on the side. So the six months of shared leave are perfect for us both: he gets time with the small ones and I get to focus a bit more on work. :)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Currently trying to find a Moses basket (I've got a bedside crib but I'll want somewhere to put baby down in the living room too) and honestly I just hate them all. The basket bits are fine but there only really seems to be two types of base - either a really flimsy folding stand (toddler would knock that over in two seconds flat) or a much sturdier type that's on rockers (toddler would rock it incessantly). All I want is a nice solid sturdy stand that's flat, heavy and doesn't rock - apparently that doesn't exist though. Maybe I need some kind of inescapable toddler container instead, as he's actually the problem not the basket... :rofl:


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer never before I had my first small thing did I think I'd be talking such bizarre and gross matters on a forum :holly: but you summed up my panic perfectly

We had the same problem with Moses baskets last time, except it was the dogs tail which kept rocking it! And we also though the others looked too flimsy!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 

I feel to scared doing anything too early. 
I always like to wait as late as possible.

We already have most stuff from DS 
We need to get a few bits and bobs but definitely don't feel ready yet being only 19 weeks. 

Mite feel differently when I get to 24 weeks but even then I feel its too early. 
I just get scared. 

Also we don't really know if our baby is definitely healthy or not so I just don't want to tempt fate. 

I wanna make sure all is ok b4 we start going nuts.


----------



## Bittersweet

Ahh madamrose I understand now!!
I’m the same I’m actually been taken off direct work just now anyway as my manager is concerned for me and baby given my history but from 28 weeks I’d have been taken off the floor and worked from home: I’m working from home anyway so realistically nothing will change but if I don’t get to stay in this job which is a temporary promotion then it’ll be another battle with the other manager


----------



## Suggerhoney

19 weeks bump


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lone have u still got ure rash? 
I keep having eczema breakouts and it's so itchy. 
I had it terrible on my arm kept making myself bleed. 

I thought it was ICP again but it's drying up and healing now so I'm not sure. 

I took a photo of it at its worst and I'm gonna show my consultant on Wed and see I I can get liver function and bile acid levels checked again. 

Hoping it's not ICP. 


Why is itching so annoying :brat:


@MadamRose 
Any more feelings on what gender ure having , are u swaying a certain way or unsure. 

This stuff online saying it HB is under 140 it's a boy is a load of tosh. 

My little sprout is always between 140 and 154bpm. 

Are u carrying different this time? 

Ure bump looks boyish to me. Its a very similar shape to mine. 

I'm so excited for August now and u having baby and then we will all know. 

Did everyone else find out or do we still have some team yellow here? 


I noticed a few of the womon on the front page don't come on here at all..
I really hope they are ok. 


I'm always thinking of mammed bless her.


----------



## atx614

I will stop working mid- August. My kids
Will also go to school then. So I should have a good 6 weeks to get things ready and clean, unless baby comes earlier. I am excited to be off and relax, but also worried it will drag then. My OH will get off as soon as baby is here. He gets 2 weeks of paternity leave which is HUGE for us LOL, last baby he got 5 days. How long is the paternity leave in the UK for?


----------



## Zoboe95

In the UK most guys get 2 weeks paternity, unless they go for shared parental leave. 

Last time my oh got 2 weeks, but he also worked from home so was around a lot! This time will seem really weird! I'm hoping to still send lg to nursery 3 days a week if I can afford it, she will be funded from Jan, so it's only a few months. That way I'll get 3 days a week just me and tiny one, and the rest 2 days me and both kiddos, then 2 with whole family! (We jointly purchased a big house with my parents and brother, where we kind of have a floor each!)


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I’m convinced it’s a 3rd girl. Saying that I was convinced DD2 was a boy so I just don’t know.

I reached viability day!!!!! 24 weeks today!!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Yay to 24 weeks madam!


----------



## Neversayno

Happy 24 weeks @MadamRose beautiful bump xx


----------



## Bittersweet

Does anyone else have a bad feeling. 

incant help but have this feeling baby is gonna come sooner rather than later tbh and I dunno if it’s my fear or expectation


----------



## atx614

Congrats @MadamRose !!

@Bittersweet i think it’s totally normal
And probably something to do with hormones to feel that way. I felt like that with both my older kids and feel that way now. I still check with the Doppler 1-2x a day cause I am so paranoid. Looking at your ticker looks like your last baby came early so I understand the concern for sure! Did your last baby come early on it’s own or were you induced?


----------



## Suggerhoney

I worry about pre term both my DD was a premmie and don't want to go through that again but I was induced due to ICP and pre eclampsia at 35+4 weeks was having contractions tho from 35 weeks and already over 2 cm dilated when they induced me. They only had to break my waters.
With our son I was hoping wud just have to break my waters too as from 33 weeks I was having predominal labour and lost the whole plug at 34 weeks.
Went in at 37 weeks and cervix was only 1cm needed pessary.



Happy V day @MadamRose it must be so nice getting to that stage I love it when I hit 24 weeks. I still worry tho i am a worry wart but I do relax alot when I reach that stage.

I feel so far behind you.
Another 5 weeks for to go untill v day:(


On a brighter note felt lots of movements last night and some this morning. Still very light and not consistent but definitely feeling more at laaaaaast<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

How much weight have u all gained. 

I'm really worried I've not gained enough. 

My pre pregnancy weight was 8st 12 and I'm now just 9st. 

I did go down to 8st 4 in the first trimester so in a way I have gained but only 1lb over my normal pre pregnancy weight. 

With DS by 19 weeks I had already gained 21lbs.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@atx614 our kids will be on 6 weeks summer hols from school from end up July till beginning of September so will be spending my last weeks with the kids at home. 
They go back around the 1st 2nd or 3rd September and my induction will be around the 4th September so just as they go back I I ne having baby.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney you'll be there before you know it. Yay for feeling lots more movement you must be close to your 20 week scan now! 

My girls should be off when I have baby. I’m hoping to have baby at night so they can stay asleep and wake up to baby being here if not my mum or sister will have them while I’m in the last stages of Labour.

@Bittersweet I have the opposite worry. I have big babies my last was 9lbs 13oz at 38+4. I worry that if I go much later than that or overdue baby will be too big and I’ll run into complications.


----------



## Bittersweet

atx614 said:


> Congrats @MadamRose !!
> 
> @Bittersweet i think it’s totally normal
> And probably something to do with hormones to feel that way. I felt like that with both my older kids and feel that way now. I still check with the Doppler 1-2x a day cause I am so paranoid. Looking at your ticker looks like your last baby came early so I understand the concern for sure! Did your last baby come early on it’s own or were you induced?

So it’s a long story

basically healthy pregnancy like honestly ladies the best pregnancy glow gained 13 lbs in total and felt great. At 33+2 I went to bed and he was moving less but still there. I had midwife at 9am next day so went to sleep. Woke up feeling achy and some period cramps plus he was quieter so I went to midwife and she sent me to triage. 

monitors picked up lots of movement but also regular contractions. Cervix had funnelled and opened to 1-2cm and I was admitted. They waited and I waited I contracted 2 times every 8-10 mins but I never progressed. Space in NICU booked and baby doctors came to speak to us and everyone waited.

he held on and on. Waters went themselves at home at midnight. My ticker is actually wrong but I never changed it. When he was born 11 hours after waters broke he came out with the physical and medical presentation of a baby born between 34-35 weeks but I was 36 by their due dates. I’ve since had a debrief and they changed it to 35 weeks prem due to his presentation and I had said the whole time he was due 10th feb not 3rd. 

so the reason was the ABO incompatibility jaundice and a bit of nature.

Don’t know If I said but when we had our 20 week scan her head is basically touching my cervix. Cervix is 4cm and closed but her head measurements had to be done internally because of where she was sat. Doesn’t feel she has moved as all movements are below my belly button still. 
So I think that’s the fear there. My mum plans to go away on hol when I’m 34 weeks abs she’s the standby person for taking my son. It’s not massively major in that I’d just call a taxi and OH would have to stay with son until he got hold of someone if I went into Labour again early in the middle of the night. My sister has said shed come over and stay until he was up take him to nursery etc


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggerhoney said:


> How much weight have u all gained.
> 
> I'm really worried I've not gained enough.
> 
> My pre pregnancy weight was 8st 12 and I'm now just 9st.
> 
> I did go down to 8st 4 in the first trimester so in a way I have gained but only 1lb over my normal pre pregnancy weight.
> 
> With DS by 19 weeks I had already gained 21lbs.

I’ve gained aboht 11lbs :) o gained 13lbs in total with my son. In comparison my sister gained almost 5 stone and her son was born 9lbs odd at 40+4


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney you'll be there before you know it. Yay for feeling lots more movement you must be close to your 20 week scan now!
> 
> My girls should be off when I have baby. I’m hoping to have baby at night so they can stay asleep and wake up to baby being here if not my mum or sister will have them while I’m in the last stages of Labour.
> 
> @Bittersweet I have the opposite worry. I have big babies my last was 9lbs 13oz at 38+4. I worry that if I go much later than that or overdue baby will be too big and I’ll run into complications.

My son was 6lbs 3 at 35 weeks so I totally understand that. My nephew was 9lbs odd at 40 weeks plus 4 so totally get that the worry etc


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> I’ve gained aboht 11lbs :) o gained 13lbs in total with my son. In comparison my sister gained almost 5 stone and her son was born 9lbs odd at 40+4



I really hope it's OK I've always gained loads by now. Maybe just a smaller baby this time.
My biggest was 9lb at 42 weeks but that was with the ex and I put on 4 stone with him. 

Mine and DH are always around the 7lb something apart from dd who was 5lb 7 but she was premmie 4 weeks early. 


@MadamRose 
My scan is on 12th May so just over a week away now. 
The past 3 weeks have felt like 3 months time is dragging so much. 


Our 20 month DS is asleep on me at the mo and the baby keeps kicking. This is the strongest I've felt yet. 

Finally :yipee:


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet oh wow; I am glad your guy was okay. But I understand your worry for sure. Can they do anything since your daughter is so low already and 4cm? Like a cervical stitch? I would be so annoyed with my mom if she planned a vacation around 34 weeks when that is around when your son came! I understand it’s her life but I wish she could take it earlier for your sake and peace of mind to be available.

I have gained 12 pounds so far, I am not sure how many stones that is. But it is about normal for me at this stage. My doctor hasn’t said too much or too little.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> So it’s a long story
> 
> basically healthy pregnancy like honestly ladies the best pregnancy glow gained 13 lbs in total and felt great. At 33+2 I went to bed and he was moving less but still there. I had midwife at 9am next day so went to sleep. Woke up feeling achy and some period cramps plus he was quieter so I went to midwife and she sent me to triage.
> 
> monitors picked up lots of movement but also regular contractions. Cervix had funnelled and opened to 1-2cm and I was admitted. They waited and I waited I contracted 2 times every 8-10 mins but I never progressed. Space in NICU booked and baby doctors came to speak to us and everyone waited.
> 
> he held on and on. Waters went themselves at home at midnight. My ticker is actually wrong but I never changed it. When he was born 11 hours after waters broke he came out with the physical and medical presentation of a baby born between 34-35 weeks but I was 36 by their due dates. I’ve since had a debrief and they changed it to 35 weeks prem due to his presentation and I had said the whole time he was due 10th feb not 3rd.
> 
> so the reason was the ABO incompatibility jaundice and a bit of nature.
> 
> Don’t know If I said but when we had our 20 week scan her head is basically touching my cervix. Cervix is 4cm and closed but her head measurements had to be done internally because of where she was sat. Doesn’t feel she has moved as all movements are below my belly button still.
> So I think that’s the fear there. My mum plans to go away on hol when I’m 34 weeks abs she’s the standby person for taking my son. It’s not massively major in that I’d just call a taxi and OH would have to stay with son until he got hold of someone if I went into Labour again early in the middle of the night. My sister has said shed come over and stay until he was up take him to nursery etc


Oh lord bless u.

Can they not do a cervical stitch hon?
I watch a YouTube chanel called The Evens Family and there a lovely family and there 3rd dd summer was born early. Ashers waters broke at 33 weeks.

Anyway summer is now 2 and they had another dd last July.

She did a whole video where she was told she wud have to have a cervical stitch.
She went in at 21 weeks for the procedure and they took the stitch back out at 37 weeks (I think) and she Went to 39+ weeks.

Are u consultant lead (sorry not sure if ure from the UK or not) here we are midwife lead but If high risk which u wud be. We are both midwife and consultant lead.

If u are or if ure in the US and have a Ob/gyn mite be worth just expressing ure worry and ask about the cervical stitch?

Just a thought hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lone LONE where I at girl? Are u OK lovely? 


How is everyone else doing? 


Ladies that have had there 20 week Anomaly. 

Did u find time went really really slow from 16 weeks onwards. 

It just all feels a bit boring doesn't it. 

I've not had a midwife appointment since 8 weeks. 
And I last see the consultant at 14 weeks. 

So it's been a bit well boring. 


I do have another consultant appointment on Wed and then my scan next Wed but goodness time is DRAGGING its arse:coffee:


----------



## Zoboe95

@Suggerhoney I'm finding time dragging all of a sudden! I've got my scan Friday, and me and the family are going away for a week on Saturday, to the beach. It feels like a lifetime away right now!! I'm sure it will whizz by, but doesn't feel like it right now! 
My leg came out in hives tonight, and I have no idea why! She has no allergies that I know of, and didn't even seem to notice she had them! Weird! 

My latest TMI for you ...I now have a little blood blister type cyst type thing down there! Google is my friend and told me it's perfectly normal, but I just think it's really odd! :holly:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh god don't talk to me about pregnancy weight :rofl:

I was 9 stone and size 8 before the boy... and 13 stone (size 18) after him... :o Dropped back down to 12 stone with this one in first three months coz of the nausea... but now I'm in a size 18-20 maternity already and daren't go near the scales ahaha!

Really glad I didn't go to any effort to lose it after #1 though or I'd be gutted to be having another so soon. BUT I do have to have the stupid glucose test and extra checks this time round purely on basis of being a rather fat mumma :rofl:

Nice bank holiday weekend everyone? It's pissed it down here most days but we've still managed a drive out and some nice walks with the dog. But for some reason tiredness has come back and stolen my second tri energy completely, maybe its the troublesome toddler or maybe I'm just too old for this preggo lark haha! Either way I'm in bed at 8 most nights, so very rock and roll eh?


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh lord bless u.
> 
> Can they not do a cervical stitch hon?
> I watch a YouTube chanel called The Evens Family and there a lovely family and there 3rd dd summer was born early. Ashers waters broke at 33 weeks.
> 
> Anyway summer is now 2 and they had another dd last July.
> 
> She did a whole video where she was told she wud have to have a cervical stitch.
> She went in at 21 weeks for the procedure and they took the stitch back out at 37 weeks (I think) and she Went to 39+ weeks.
> 
> Are u consultant lead (sorry not sure if ure from the UK or not) here we are midwife lead but If high risk which u wud be. We are both midwife and consultant lead.
> 
> If u are or if ure in the US and have a Ob/gyn mite be worth just expressing ure worry and ask about the cervical stitch?
> 
> Just a thought hon.

Thanks hun I appreciate it. I’m in the U.K. and high risk so consultant and Miswife

they won’t do a stitch because my cervix measured 4cm at scan but I have consultant appt 14th June at 28 weeks so il speak to him again then and express the concern about her head being low down. 

I also felt it dragged from 16 weeks but I was blessed with a scan at 18 weeks from consultant which was nice :)


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet how scary! Hope you get some answers from the consultant.

Had my 24 week midwife appointment today. Everything good, measuring perfect (always did with DD1 and DD2 despite them being large) she said she is going to speak to her manager and see if she can authorise a growth scan just with me having a home birth to ensure they are prepared if it’s another big baby. She said from the heartbeat she thinks baby is a boy, I’d said to her that the girls think boy and she was like “well from the heartbeat I agree with the girls”. I mentioned my crazy strong braxton hicks and she said that it’s normal but that my lower uterus does feel extra tender, she advised I rest as much as possible, almost impossible with my job ](*,) she sorted my 28 week appointment for bloods and anti-d and then said “I’ll be doing your home birth check before you know it”.
She was at the after birth part of my home birth with DD2 and apparently has been talking to the team about how amazing it was and what a lovely birth it was and they all want to be on call when I have this one :haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> @Bittersweet how scary! Hope you get some answers from the consultant.
> 
> Had my 24 week midwife appointment today. Everything good, measuring perfect (always did with DD1 and DD2 despite them being large) she said she is going to speak to her manager and see if she can authorise a growth scan just with me having a home birth to ensure they are prepared if it’s another big baby. She said from the heartbeat she thinks baby is a boy, I’d said to her that the girls think boy and she was like “well from the heartbeat I agree with the girls”. I mentioned my crazy strong braxton hicks and she said that it’s normal but that my lower uterus does feel extra tender, she advised I rest as much as possible, almost impossible with my job ](*,) she sorted my 28 week appointment for bloods and anti-d and then said “I’ll be doing your home birth check before you know it”.
> She was at the after birth part of my home birth with DD2 and apparently has been talking to the team about how amazing it was and what a lovely birth it was and they all want to be on call when I have this one :haha:

Thanks.

aww sounds amazing hun glad to hear bubba is doing well! I’m so jealous you get a home birth but how relaxing as well for you to give birth in


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay ladies
Just got back from my consultant appointment which went well.
Had more bloods done because of the itching.
Heard babies HB on doppler but he kept moving haha. I cud feel him moving about tho so that was nice.

The movements have definitely picked up the last few days and I loving it.


Heard a poor womon really crying and inconsolable. I realised she was in the scanning room and it really got to me. I came out nearly in tears hearing that poor womon.

My scan is Wed
And next consultant appointment is on 2nd June so seems I'm gonna start having more appointments now.
I should have a growth scan around that stage too.




I felt really sick this morning and was almost sick.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Oh god don't talk to me about pregnancy weight :rofl:
> 
> I was 9 stone and size 8 before the boy... and 13 stone (size 18) after him... :o Dropped back down to 12 stone with this one in first three months coz of the nausea... but now I'm in a size 18-20 maternity already and daren't go near the scales ahaha!
> 
> Really glad I didn't go to any effort to lose it after #1 though or I'd be gutted to be having another so soon. BUT I do have to have the stupid glucose test and extra checks this time round purely on basis of being a rather fat mumma :rofl:
> 
> Nice bank holiday weekend everyone? It's pissed it down here most days but we've still managed a drive out and some nice walks with the dog. But for some reason tiredness has come back and stolen my second tri energy completely, maybe its the troublesome toddler or maybe I'm just too old for this preggo lark haha! Either way I'm in bed at 8 most nights, so very rock and roll eh?
> 
> View attachment 1097988


Yep lovely British weather we're having. Erm not. It's soooooo cocoold today. 

I wanted to wear a jumper but they all looked stooopid and wudnt go over the bump haha. Looked like the bottom of me jumper had a argument with my waist lmao. 

So I just had to put a cardigan on and a coat was still cold lol. 

My scan on Wed can't come soon enough I'm feeling so anxious now especially after hearing that poor womon. 

But from what I see of the womon going in the scanning bit they all had the new folders and no bumps so think it was the 12 week scan. 


They get new folders now
I have the same one as I had with my son. 

But u definitely tell all the newbies because of it. 


My consultant wasn't bothered about me not wanting the Amnio. 

Just need this scan to go really well. 



Hurrrrry uuuuup tiiiiiime:coffee::boat::shipw::sleep:


----------



## Bittersweet

I miss the folder we don’t get those here we have an app instead :(


----------



## LoneWanderer

My notes are shoved in the old folder from last time. The kid's red book is in there too. Didn't even get any notes added from either scan and the consultant forgot to update them too, so only the midwife has added anything to them so far. Be a miracle if I remember to take them to hospital anyway. Second time round is absolutely nothing like the first ahaha!

I'm at midwife this evening actually, not til 6pm (she's seeing us after hours so that other half and baby can sneak in) - I'd forgotten til this morning. Guess that means I'm 23 weeks today... I keep losing track. :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

All fine at midwife, heartbeat picked up no issues, booked my glucose test in, back in five weeks for the next checkup.

All pretty dull really :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney glad all is good with you! But what happened to the lady sounded awful. I had that when I went for my 15 week scan there was someone inconsolable on the assessment unit was awful to witness.

@LoneWanderer glad your appointment went well!

@Bittersweet thank you I just loved my last one. The midwives couldn’t believe how relaxed I was. When they arrived they didn’t believe
I was in true Labour as I was waking around through all my contractions - they were like “we’ll have a cuppa and then check but we think we’ll be leaving and coming back later when things move along.” when they check I was 6-7cm already and they just couldn’t believe it - safe to say they didn’t go anywhere :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> I miss the folder we don’t get those here we have an app instead :(


Oh no that sucks. I have a new folder and notes but it's the exact same folder I had with DS. 
The newer ones are nicer. I looked on the bounty app to see if I can buy one but u cant. 



Lone they should of given u a new one tight arses. 
Happy 23 weeks hon
I have to have the glucose test. It's already booked and it's either when I'm 26 or 28 weeks I can't remember. 
Hate the drink they make you drink.



MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney glad all is good with you! But what happened to the lady sounded awful. I had that when I went for my 15 week scan there was someone inconsolable on the assessment unit was awful to witness.
> 
> @LoneWanderer glad your appointment went well!
> 
> @Bittersweet thank you I just loved my last one. The midwives couldn’t believe how relaxed I was. When they arrived they didn’t believe
> I was in true Labour as I was waking around through all my contractions - they were like “we’ll have a cuppa and then check but we think we’ll be leaving and coming back later when things move along.” when they check I was 6-7cm already and they just couldn’t believe it - safe to say they didn’t go anywhere :rofl:


Oh hon I hate hearing other womon crying esp like that. 
We can't go on the assessment ward untill 28 weeks onwards. Is that the same with ures? 
Ours is called the day assessment unit and from 28 weeks if ure high risk u go there to get monitored and see the doctor of needed. 

Gosh I wud hate for someone to get horrible news at 28 weeks. 

I reckon the lady I heard must of had her dating 12 week scan and was probably told she had a MMC. 

I cud of stuck around and listened but I just cudnt I just had to get out of there. 

I hope it wasn't the 20 weeks scan. It makes me even more anxious for mine now. 

I'm feeling baby loads now but I still get scared they will find something wrong. 

I just want Wednesday here and to get it over and done with.


----------



## Zoboe95

20 weeks today and scan tomorrow time is flying!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> 20 weeks today and scan tomorrow time is flying!!


Good luck hon. Time is draaaaaging so much for me. 

I think its just because I'm so nervous. I know this scan Is a big deal. 
I'm 20 weeks on Saturday and scan on Wed at 20+4 wish they booked me in for Monday instead I'm shitting it.


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 happy 20 weeks! Good luck on your scan tomorrow!!!

@Suggerhoney Wednesday will be here before you know it!

okay ladies how much sex are y’all having? I have NOT been in the mood until I finally am this week; and of course hubby is out of town. Ugh. We have only had sex once since finding out in January, I feel bad for him LOL, but I just have not been in the mood or to scared. With my DD we didn’t have sex until late third tri cause I was so scared. I know I am overly paranoid


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney i hope Wednesday comes round nice and quickly for you.

We have two assessment unites an early pregnancy one which is until 26 weeks and a different one that’s from 26 weeks onward. I’ve been to to first one twice, one at 9 weeks due to my sickness and once at 15 weeks when they couldn’t find baby on the doppler. I don’t want to go to either again tbh it’s so stressful and worrying. 

@Zoboe95 good luck for your scan hope it all goes well!


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> @Zoboe95 happy 20 weeks! Good luck on your scan tomorrow!!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney Wednesday will be here before you know it!
> 
> okay ladies how much sex are y’all having? I have NOT been in the mood until I finally am this week; and of course hubby is out of town. Ugh. We have only had sex once since finding out in January, I feel bad for him LOL, but I just have not been in the mood or to scared. With my DD we didn’t have sex until late third tri cause I was so scared. I know I am overly paranoid


Literally not at all :rofl: it's not even concern for the baby, just constantly knackered, teething toddler, and a decent excuse. If anything like last time we'll be back to normal a few months after delivery.


----------



## Neversayno

Morning ladies just catching up. 
School has been crazy and I usually go at 125mph but man this pregnancy has really taught me I need to slow down! 

I’m exhausted, we signed for our new house yesterday so I will be moving in about 6 weeks. Johns on a new 12 week contact over 4hours away! (Good timing) but I’m pleased we have the house sorted and I can sort the move and nesting. I’m kinda looking forward to the summer holidays more than ever! 

22 weeks today, loads of movements which is lovely! Back next Thursday to try and finish heart scan, praying all is ok. 

I agree time really does feel like it’s slowing down, my head however feels like it’s spinning off my neck!!! I need to take time for myself and slow the hell down!


----------



## Zoboe95

All good at scan, had to go for a walk, but baby refused to be sensible, wriggling loads but upside down the whole time 

Pleased to say my predictions were correct and we are team pink again!! 

Didn't get any scan photos because they couldn't get a decent one


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @Zoboe95 happy 20 weeks! Good luck on your scan tomorrow!!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney Wednesday will be here before you know it!
> 
> okay ladies how much sex are y’all having? I have NOT been in the mood until I finally am this week; and of course hubby is out of town. Ugh. We have only had sex once since finding out in January, I feel bad for him LOL, but I just have not been in the mood or to scared. With my DD we didn’t have sex until late third tri cause I was so scared. I know I am overly paranoid


I really hope so hon. It really can not come soon enough. I'm excited but very anxious. 
As soon as I get that scan out the way and providing everything is good I can finally breath a sigh of relief. 
The waiting for this scan has been the longest wait ever. 

Ure scan must be coming up soon too? 




MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney i hope Wednesday comes round nice and quickly for you.
> 
> We have two assessment unites an early pregnancy one which is until 26 weeks and a different one that’s from 26 weeks onward. I’ve been to to first one twice, one at 9 weeks due to my sickness and once at 15 weeks when they couldn’t find baby on the doppler. I don’t want to go to either again tbh it’s so stressful and worrying.
> 
> @Zoboe95 good luck for your scan hope it all goes well!


I don't mind going to our day assessment unit. It's 27 weeks or 28. 
I will be going there probably alot in 3rd trimester for monitoring. 
I did with my son. Its quite nice just chilling on a bed and listening to babies HB on a Monitor. 
The only early place we have is the EPU (Early pregnancy unit) 
That's where I had to go for the bleeding at 14+5 weeks. 



Really am feeling lots of movements now and earlier I felt him kick with my hand. 
I listened to his HB too and he kept kicking the probe. 
Feeling them movements is just the best feeling ever.


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats Zoe on team :pink:! 

Atx we aren’t having any sex oh doesn’t have a large sex drive anyway but too scared to anyway lol!

suggar I hate that when you go to get your scan and there’s everyone there as you know someone is likely gojng to have bad news given statistics

we have an EPU which is up to 14 weeks and then triage 14weeks onwards. Went to triage 3 times last time haven’t been so far thank god for this one though had the epu twice for the scans early on.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Congrats Zoe on team :pink:!
> 
> Atx we aren’t having any sex oh doesn’t have a large sex drive anyway but too scared to anyway lol!
> 
> suggar I hate that when you go to get your scan and there’s everyone there as you know someone is likely gojng to have bad news given statistics
> 
> we have an EPU which is up to 14 weeks and then triage 14weeks onwards. Went to triage 3 times last time haven’t been so far thank god for this one though had the epu twice for the scans early on.



Hearing that lady has made me even more anxious about my scan. 

I wish I didn't hear it. I was already nervous but now I'm supper anxious. 


My 16 week scan went so well so I'm hoping this one will too. 

I've never heard a womon cry like that in that department b4. 

It was horrible


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've just turned 20 weeks it's 2 mins past midnight and just noticed the baby on my ticker has changed haha.


----------



## MadamRose

@Zoboe95 congratulations on team pink :pink:

@Suggerhoney I’m sure all will be fine especially as your 16 week scan went so well!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Zoboe95 congratulations on team pink :pink:
> 
> @Suggerhoney I’m sure all will be fine especially as your 16 week scan went so well!


I hope so hon. 


20 weeks today woop woop


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney happy 20 weeks!! Yes my scan is soon, it will be the 18th! 

so we had sex yesterday when hubby got home LOL, and let me tell you not again until after the baby is born lol. It was so uncomfortable and not at all what I wanted haha. I am sore now and spotted after which I hate. And today I have been having discharge that looks like my mucus plug and I am freaking out. It’s stiffer and stretchier than my normal discharge. So ya I won’t be going through that again lol. Sorry hubby! He will be patient cause he knows all these symptoms freak me out. If the weird discharge continues I’ll call my doctor on Monday so he can check my cervix at my next appt.


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 i wouldn’t worry it can be normal after sex but don’t blame you for not doing it again.

@Suggerhoney yay for 20 weeks!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney happy 20 weeks!! Yes my scan is soon, it will be the 18th!
> 
> so we had sex yesterday when hubby got home LOL, and let me tell you not again until after the baby is born lol. It was so uncomfortable and not at all what I wanted haha. I am sore now and spotted after which I hate. And today I have been having discharge that looks like my mucus plug and I am freaking out. It’s stiffer and stretchier than my normal discharge. So ya I won’t be going through that again lol. Sorry hubby! He will be patient cause he knows all these symptoms freak me out. If the weird discharge continues I’ll call my doctor on Monday so he can check my cervix at my next appt.



Oh goodness hon. U mite have a bit of a erosion like me. App very common. 
We still DTD my DH has a High sex drive so no choice but I make sure he is very carful and no bleeding since 14+5 weeks. 
Hope there will no more. 

U can lose bits of plug but it will grow back. 
But if u feel concerned on Monday just drop ure doctor a message I'm sure he will erasure u. 

Yay not long for ure scan now hon. 
4 more days and mine will be all over and hopefully I will be breathing a sigh of relief. 




MadamRose said:


> @atx614 i wouldn’t worry it can be normal after sex but don’t blame you for not doing it again.
> 
> @Suggerhoney yay for 20 weeks!!!!



Thanks hon. 
So good to hit another mile stone. Next one is 24 weeks which I'm hoping will come around quickly. 

My little man is such a wriggle but he is a very active baby just like our youngest DS. 
Feeling little kicks and can sometimes feel it on the outside. 

Isn't it just amazing


----------



## Suggerhoney

Madam Rose have u got a video of babies HB now on ure doppler?

I got my friends baby gender right. 
She sent me the HB the other day and I new it was a boy instantly. 

She had her 16 week gender scan today and it's a boy hahaha. 

I'm getting so good with the nub theory too


----------



## Suggerhoney

Please ignore the horrible no make up face lol. 
20 weeeeeks bump


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney i found that 20-24 weeks went really really fast! 

I haven’t but I’ll get one for you later :) midwife guessed boy based off heartbeat at my last appointment. I was joking with her about DD2 calling baby a boy since the second she knew I was pregnant - and she was like “ well I agree with your daughter”


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney this is today 24+6


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney this is today 24+6




That is a boy hon I'm totally with ure midwife. I'm 100% that is a boy now :blue:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney i hope you’re right I’d love a little boy. But don’t want to get my hopes up just incase


----------



## Suggerhoney

My girls were always 160bpm sounding like a horse galloping.


My DS and this one always 137 to 152bpm and sound like a Chooo Choooo steam train hehe. 

Ure bump looks boy too. 

I will blooming eat my hat if I'm wrong. 


Do u still have pics from ure 13 weeks scan?


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney these are my 13 week scan


----------



## Bittersweet

I always wondered about the heartbeat thing this one is 150bpm plus :) how’s everyone doing? Tiredness has hit bad this week for me


----------



## LoneWanderer

My boys have both had heartbeats consistently in the 160-170 range... :-k


----------



## MadamRose

25 weeks today! Can’t believe I’ve got 15 weeks until my due that (that’s 10 less weeks than I’ve been pregnant for already!) 

Tiredness etc isn’t too bad atm but having lots a problems with my back which I think are made worse by work. HR have now told my headteacher I can’t be in the classroom after half term until at least 21st June. What happens on 21st June will depend on new guidance etc that is given by the government


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
Can't see a nub unfortunately but I'm still sticking with my Boy thoughts for you. 



My babies HB can creep up to past the 150 mark but when he is awake and active. 


I was woken today by him kicking and can really feel it now from the outside with my hand. 

Love it so much. 

Not long until my scan now I'll be counting down the hours soon hehe. 

I am starting to feel really excited now but still nervous too. 
Just hope I can finally relax after.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney yes I didn’t get nubs on any scans baby was in an awful position at 13 week scan! Your scan will fly round! 

Feeling kicks from outside is amazing I’m at the point now where I can see my tummy moving about!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Seriously, how big does this baby actually wanna be?! Coz I'm not even 24 weeks yet and I think my back is breaking! :( :rofl:


----------



## playgirl666

Hi ladies, found out yesterday I'm team blue :) xx


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats on team
:blue: playgirl666!!

I feel movement but still not very
Much tbh and still low down by my belly button so guessing baby hasn’t move up


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney yes I didn’t get nubs on any scans baby was in an awful position at 13 week scan! Your scan will fly round!
> 
> Feeling kicks from outside is amazing I’m at the point now where I can see my tummy moving about!



It's so amazing. 
Just need to get Monday and Tuesday out the way now. 
This weekend has actually gone quite fast hopefully the next 2 days do too. 

My DH isn't anxious at all, he just keeps saying he knows the baby is healthy and has no worries at all. 
I must admit I am getting really excited now but obviously still nervous it's such a huge scan. 




LoneWanderer said:


> Seriously, how big does this baby actually wanna be?! Coz I'm not even 24 weeks yet and I think my back is breaking! :( :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1098186


I feel ya hon I feel huge. My bump just keeps getting bigger and bigger. 
You look lovely hon. 
Mine is big but definitely not all baby. 
I'm not achey at all yet but I do get a sore back and public bone when I do the housework. 
I had SPD with my last 3 and when I did my house on Friday I cud really feel that starting up but it's been fine since. 



playgirl666 said:


> Hi ladies, found out yesterday I'm team blue :) xx


Woop woop woop still so happy for you hon \\:D/:blue:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney hope it continues to fly by! I’m sure all will be perfect! 

@playgirl666 congratulations on team blue :blue:

@LoneWanderer lovely bump

Am I the into one on this thread who stayed yellow?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 

Awwwww thank you hon I really do appreciate how supportive u have been toward me. Even when I was ttc u have been so kind and so lovely. 

Yes I think ure the only one now that Stayed team yellow:yellow:

I'm glad u did now tho because its gonna be so exciting when u have baby and we get to find out. 

I put money on it being a boy tho hehe. I'm convinced now. 

:headspin:


----------



## Suggerhoney

I was looking through this thread from the beginning yesterday. I love going back and reading stuff.

But the sad part is I noticed there's ladies that haven't been on here for ages and have just vanished.

I just hope they are OK.

This group is very quite.

I think it wud of been good if this group was joint with October.
I'm in the October/November group as well because my original due date going by AF was 7th October and going by Ovulation was 30th September.
Didn't expect to get put forward so much at my dating scan. Now my due date is September 25th. 
5 days more than ovulation and a whole 12 days more than AF. :shock:

But the October group isn't too busy it's just perfect and some ladies there are only like a week behind me.

Ah well we kept our little September group and it is nice.
I do wish there was a few more of us tho.

But we are a nice little group and we have Lone and she's hilarious so I'm happy.

Can't believe my baby may be here in 17 weeks eeeeeek:yipee:


----------



## atx614

@playgirl666 congrats on team blue!!

@Suggerhoney almost scan day!! I am excited for you! Lovely bump pic too

@MadamRose when the HR says you can’t be in the classroom
What do they want you to do? Is it because of covid? 

my bleeding and the discharge I think was some mucus plug has stopped thankfully! But yes, I think no more sex for me until I am trying to bring labor on at like 38 weeks. If I feel up for it LOL.


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 yes currently guidances states if you are clinically vulnerable and pregnant ladies are from 28 weeks. If you work you have to socially distance by 1m which is impossible with 5 and 6 year olds. Basically I can do anything that doesn’t involve me being within 1m. My head seems to be planning lots of paperwork related stuff etc. Not ideal when I’m a teacher I understand but it’s for safety of me and baby.

@Suggerhoney yes I love lifting baby out of the birthing pool and being the first person to know the sex!


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose that makes sense! I think covid cases are finally starting to go down so hopefully will back to semi normal soon.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Things that can honestly just fuck right off:

- Cramp
- Heartburn
- The return of morning sickness
- Constipation
- Insomnia

I'm sure the second tri was good times and glowing last time..? This time it's just a weird no-mans-land between the first and third, where time drags unbearably and all I do is whinge about EVERYTHING.

:rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 yes I just wish I knew for sure, as 28th May could be my last day ever with this class if I’m not allowed back on 21st June, and I’d like to make it special if it is. But it seems silly making a big thing of it if I’m going to be back a few weeks later

@LoneWanderer I’m not finding the 2nd tri too bad, a little tiring and my back is hurting a bit but compared to how poorly I was with sickness etc in 1st tri I’m enjoying it. Making the most of it as I’ll be in the 3rd tri soon!


----------



## MadamRose

Any idea on midwife gifts? I want a little something to get each of the ones who attend my home birth I probably won’t know either of these midwifes. I also want something more personal to give my midwife around 36 weeks to ensure she gets it before I don’t see her again!


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah madam rose I think you are the only one to stay team yellow. Il get gender confirmed at 28 weeks first before I think it’s real! 
I’ve never thought of giving a gift to my midwife il probably send her a thank you card as she’s been both my son and this ones midwife and she’s just really good


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Yeah madam rose I think you are the only one to stay team yellow. Il get gender confirmed at 28 weeks first before I think it’s real!
> I’ve never thought of giving a gift to my midwife il probably send her a thank you card as she’s been both my son and this ones midwife and she’s just really good

Mine is amazing I’m really really really hoping she ends up being one of the two on call midwives the day I have baby


----------



## Neversayno

I’m so rubbish on here..I’m too busy with work as my head is planning for me to finish on 18 June when I’m 28 weeks...I’m trying to get everything done and also dreading it. 

we completed on our new house so I will be moving to tiny village in the sticks in about 6 weeks, the kind of place the children can go out and play in the road and be safe! I’m so excited

I agree Sugger this group has gotten smaller but it’s nice because we all know each other’s story so well. 

madam I am going boy too by the heartbeat sounds so different to my pink one! Still no names picked out for this one and I have my repeat 20 week scan on Thursday to complete heart checks. 

Lots of movements so reassuring and bear can feel them too so he’s just super excited! 


Lone...I feel ya haha constipation and heartburn are constant! What can I do to poo!! Helplppp haha .


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer constipation and heartburn are terrible here too. Thank god morning sickness is gone at least. I hope yours goes away soon. I also have been cramping if I try and take walks which is super annoying and new, I used to be able to walk pretty far everyday with no pain. 

@Neversayno congrats on the new house! It will be nice to let the kids run free with no worry.

@MadamRose hmm that’s hard not knowing. Maybe do a little something special but not over the top. That way it’s just a “see ya later” special but if it ends up being longer at least you made it special.


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno if the guidance changes on 21st June will you be able to keep working? I’m hoping it does as I don’t want 28th May to be my last day with the kids! Hope your repeat scan goes well.

@atx614 yes we will definitely do something with them. I’m hoping by 28th May we may have more idea what is happening going forward


----------



## MadamRose

My braxton hicks have been awful today! I’m sure they get worse every days - tbh right now it’s the only thing that I’m not sure I can deal with for other 15 weeks! 

I also booked in a photo shoot for when baby’s born (or well a voucher for one) they had a special reopening offer if you brought voucher by end of May you could use by end of July I rang and explained and she was like I’ll give you until the end of September so will use it for baby’s newborn shoot! I get a digital copy of all the pictures plus 4 prints included too!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
Yes yes yes feeling ure pain esp with the constipation and insomnia urghhh. 
My legs keep threatening to cramp as well when I'm in bed. 
I had terrible leg and foot cramps with DS and I'm dreading that starting again urghhhh. 
The foot cramps were the absolute worst, so darn painful. 
Sorry ure sick again too. I can still get neasea here and there but not as bad as first trimester. 


@MadamRose 
Ure waterbirth sounds amazing and it will be so cool when u pull baby up and see that willy hehehehe :rofl:


My scan is tomorrow ladies eeeeek. Very very excited now but nervous just hope baby is in a good position and they can get everything they need and I hope all will be perfect then maybe I can actually start relaxing a bit. 

I also had my blood results for liver function and bile acid and all came back normol woohooo. 
So my itching is not ICP such a relief.

Not gonna get too excited tho because I have about 90% chance of getting it again but being diagnosed so early at 17 weeks last time was so so scary. 

Wud be lovely if I didn't get it at all this time but If I do i hope it holds off until the end. A safe time so it they need to induce me they can. 

@MadamRose 
I think I've had a few braxton hicks. 
Sorry u been suffering with them for a while.
They are so annoying. 
Mine normally pick up around 22 weeks. 

I actually pre dominal Labour with DS from 33 weeks and lost the whole mucus plug at 34 weeks. It gross and big and looked like a plug.

I always have to go in for monitoring in 3rd trimester and my contractions were picked up on that. I had to stay in hospital because of them at 33 and again at 36 weeks. 

I only went into be monitored and I was having 
These contractions and the midwife was like i think ure in Labour were keeping u in. The contractions got quite bad and was 2 mins apart but by morning they just fizzled out. 

Managed to get to my induction at 37+3 weeks and had to have the stupid passery because i was only 1cm dilated :brat:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> I’m so rubbish on here..I’m too busy with work as my head is planning for me to finish on 18 June when I’m 28 weeks...I’m trying to get everything done and also dreading it.
> 
> we completed on our new house so I will be moving to tiny village in the sticks in about 6 weeks, the kind of place the children can go out and play in the road and be safe! I’m so excited
> 
> I agree Sugger this group has gotten smaller but it’s nice because we all know each other’s story so well.
> 
> madam I am going boy too by the heartbeat sounds so different to my pink one! Still no names picked out for this one and I have my repeat 20 week scan on Thursday to complete heart checks.
> 
> Lots of movements so reassuring and bear can feel them too so he’s just super excited!
> 
> 
> Lone...I feel ya haha constipation and heartburn are constant! What can I do to poo!! Helplppp haha .



Good luck for Thursday hon.
That happened with DS with my last pregnancy. Went for 20 week scan and they managed to get everything buy cudnt get a clear look at his heart.
I had to do star jumps and go and get a sweet fizzy drink but Tommy was still in a awkward position.
So I had to go back 2 weeks later and everything was fine.


Hoping this baby is in a decent position tomorrow so they can get everything they need.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney i was convinced I was going to see a willy with DD2 but I was wrong :rofl: I had braxton hicks with DD1 abs DD2 but never this early and never this uncomfortable the midwife said it was normal the more children you have but it’s annoying when trying to drive or when I’m teaching!

Good luck with your scan! What time is it? Glad your blood results were good!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney i was convinced I was going to see a willy with DD2 but I was wrong :rofl: I had braxton hicks with DD1 abs DD2 but never this early and never this uncomfortable the midwife said it was normal the more children you have but it’s annoying when trying to drive or when I’m teaching!
> 
> Good luck with your scan! What time is it? Glad your blood results were good!


I really do think ure having a boy this time hon. I really really do. 

My scan is at 12pm but we have to have covid tests done first at 11am.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> I really do think ure having a boy this time hon. I really really do.
> 
> My scan is at 12pm but we have to have covid tests done first at 11am.

Wow really? Our trust didn’t do anything like that beforehand. Hope all goes well at least 12 isn’t too long to wait!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yeah Braxton Hicks proper suck balls, another for my whinge list :rofl: honestly I'm pretty glad this is gonna be section #2 coz those tightenings pull my scar already and it's the worst, so I don't think the real deal would be very much fun at all! This lad also likes to kick along my scar and I am soooo done with it already. The last one used to stay higher up so my ribs took a beating but it was bearable. This one hangs out down low and is a wild little thing, all pointy limbs and ouchiness.


----------



## Bittersweet

Braxton hicks are the worst! I’ve been having the tightenings but right at the top of the bump this time


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Braxton hicks are the worst! I’ve been having the tightenings but right at the top of the bump this time

Mine are over the whole thing. My whole uterus literally goes rock solid it’s madness! They are definitely annoying all these best make labour nice a quick!


----------



## stephx

I didn’t have Braxton hicks with my first but getting so many cramps this week.

From my surgery I now have a scar similar to a c-section and it’s awfulll, hoping the cramping is just everything stretching while I’m still recovering. Starting to worry a tad. 

suggar, hope the scan goes well tomorrow!


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney good luck today


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hellooooo 24 weeks! :o


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer happy V day!


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer happy Vday!!

@Suggerhoney good luck on your scan!!


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney hope all is okay!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Scan went well ladies and everything looked great. And we are still team :blue: yay.

I was told that downs doesn't always show on scan which I already new.
But there was no soft of hard markers found and all his heart and everything was perfect.

Will add some pics when I get a minute been so busy doing the dreaded food shop lol.
Will also catch up on thread later when I get a minute.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Here are some pics of our Harley poo


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney glad all is good :) lovely pics!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Naww lovely pics. Glad all's going well. 

I'm so jealous of you US lot with your 28 week scans. Hoping this one measures big or small for a sneaky extra growth scan haha!

In a fit of absolute madness I've signed up to do a degree. Starting _this October_. 

You know, coz a newborn and a toddler and a full time home business and trying to buy a house isn't enough chaos for my life already :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney glad all is good :) lovely pics!


Thank u hon. 
I feel so much lighter now and excited. 
Can't wait for my growth scans and hopefully we will be booking that 4D privet scan at 30 weeks. 
Unfortunately don't think the NHS give photos at growth scans. But will still be nice seeing lots of baby. 



LoneWanderer said:


> Naww lovely pics. Glad all's going well.
> 
> I'm so jealous of you US lot with your 28 week scans. Hoping this one measures big or small for a sneaky extra growth scan haha!
> 
> In a fit of absolute madness I've signed up to do a degree. Starting _this October_.
> 
> You know, coz a newborn and a toddler and a full time home business and trying to buy a house isn't enough chaos for my life already :rofl:



Thanks hon. 

Oh my goodness ure gonna be a busy busy bee. 
Fair play to you tho hon. 



I can't believe how much this baby looks like our youngest DS. 

This is our youngest


And then this baby


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney i have my 4D scan booked for 28+6 which is so excited about! Baby and DS definitely look similar.

@LoneWanderer good luck. I started my second year of uni 3 weeks after DD2 was born.


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney yay!! I am so happy everything looks perfect!! That is such amazing news! And he sure does look like your DS!

@LoneWanderer you will be busy for sure!! Do y’all have family close by that will help at all when baby arrives?

DH had off today and took the kids to the parks this is the first time in a LONG time the house has been quite LOL. It is glorious. I think I am most nervous this time around as my kids are older and independent mostly and I am excited and nervous to go back to being so needed. It will be nice to have them as helpers though. @LoneWanderer my first two are 19 months apart so I feel you in the crazy LOL. It does get better though and now they play so well together.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney i have my 4D scan booked for 28+6 which is so excited about! Baby and DS definitely look similar.
> 
> @LoneWanderer good luck. I started my second year of uni 3 weeks after DD2 was born.


Thank you hon. 
That will be so exciting hon. I think I will be having anther growth scan around 28 weeks so will probably book the 4D one in for 30 weeks then another growth scan at 32 and 36 weeks. 
All feels so far away. 



atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney yay!! I am so happy everything looks perfect!! That is such amazing news! And he sure does look like your DS!
> 
> @LoneWanderer you will be busy for sure!! Do y’all have family close by that will help at all when baby arrives?
> 
> DH had off today and took the kids to the parks this is the first time in a LONG time the house has been quite LOL. It is glorious. I think I am most nervous this time around as my kids are older and independent mostly and I am excited and nervous to go back to being so needed. It will be nice to have them as helpers though. @LoneWanderer my first two are 19 months apart so I feel you in the crazy LOL. It does get better though and now they play so well together.

Thank you so much hon. Its so nice to be able to relax at long last. 


This was DS when he was born and he really does look like his scan pic. 
These pics always make me melt



And this is him now with his most favourite thing. The broom lol. He's 20 months old now.


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww suggar so pleased everything looks okay!

24 weeks today here is bump


----------



## LoneWanderer

Getting freaked out about my glucose test next week. I mean, I'm not a needle fan and I cannot be arsed with hospitals, but all that I can live with... however it turns out that the test isn't done at Phlebotomy & Pathology like I thought (where my other half works and I know all the staff and they are very good at what they do) - but at the midwife unit. So now I'm worried I'm going to get that terrible midwife again who bruised the shit out of my arm and left me in a right state for weeks. Especially as she was actually such a nice person so I'd feel awful saying I didn't want her doing it and therefore probably would just let her get on with it :rofl:

It's ridiculous I have to go to the test anyway. My booking appointment was very early (6+2) and by the time I was about 8 weeks (when they'd usually do it) I'd lost a few pounds thanks to the constant nausea, so I would have clocked in under the weight marker(!) Ah well, such is life.

As for help... sure I have family close by, but are they any help? Ha! They'd like to think so I'm sure. But other half will be on six months' paternity leave so that's a decent start. If we can get a house of our own that's going to make all the difference: living at my mother's is driving us all entirely insane.

Forecast said it would be lovely today and I had plans to get the toddler to the park, run off some energy, kill some time. So, quite obviously, it's pissing it down and we're stuck in watching bloody Paw Patrol all day instead. ](*,)


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww no lone that’s not good maybe mention about the bruising to her I’m sure she’ll understand! I can’t believe your oh gets 6 months paternity leave that’s amazing!


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet happy Vday!!! So exciting!

@LoneWanderer 6 months paternity leave!! Wow! That is so amazing! Way better than our maternity leave here. We get 6 weeks. But I ended up taking 12 with my dd. And then when she was one I decided to not work anymore as I was pregnant with my son and daycare for two would have been literally my paycheck LOL. I would mention the bruising for sure and maybe they can have someone super experienced do it for you.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aye, well it's six months because I'm giving up almost all of my maternity leave so he will be the stay at home parent for half a year, then we go back to normal - maybe by then we will be in our own place and won't have to save every penny and I can consider nursery, at which point I will probably go back to actual work around my studies and home business. We are lucky that his job pays enhanced rate on shared parental leave, so it's actually affordable for us - not many are in the same boat as the scheme actually sucks, if I took the leave myself my pay would only be like £100 a week, whereas he gets basically the same wage overall as if working.


----------



## Neversayno

MadamRose said:


> @Neversayno if the guidance changes on 21st June will you be able to keep working? I’m hoping it does as I don’t want 28th May to be my last day with the kids! Hope your repeat scan goes well.
> 
> @MadamRose so I had my line management with the head today and she said looks good to go. So I can stay until the end of term. We finish for summer on 8th July. I can’t find online where the guidance had changed but the trust must know something!
> 
> @atx614 yes we will definitely do something with them. I’m hoping by 28th May we may have more idea what is happening going forward




Suggerhoney said:


> Good luck for Thursday hon.
> That happened with DS with my last pregnancy. Went for 20 week scan and they managed to get everything buy cudnt get a clear look at his heart.
> I had to do star jumps and go and get a sweet fizzy drink but Tommy was still in a awkward position.
> So I had to go back 2 weeks later and everything was fine.
> 
> @Suggerhoney thank you!! It’s been a lot of repeat scans because she’s been so naughty in the past haha
> 
> 
> Hoping this baby is in a decent position tomorrow so they can get everything they need.




LoneWanderer said:


> Hellooooo 24 weeks! :o

yay @LoneWanderer congratulations and happy V day! 



Suggerhoney said:


> Here are some pics of our Harley poo
> 
> View attachment 1098259
> View attachment 1098260
> View attachment 1098261

@Suggerhoney amazing photos...you sound so relieved and I’m so happy for you xxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 I am loving mine being older this time they are so involved etc.

@Bittersweet lovely bump! Happy V-Day!

@LoneWanderer hope all is okay definitely don’t put up with someone doing it if you don’t feel comfortable.

My birthing ball arrived today and I am so glad! My back is killing I try not to bend over at work too much but when you work with 5-6 year olds you are flitting between them so much that it’s impossible so move my chair between them so I bend a lot more than I should, plus their tables etc are just so so so small! Sat on the ball (once the girls had fun pumping it up) and felt the instant relief so much nicer than sitting on sofa etc. Ironically for the name I can’t normally sit on them during labor I prefer being in my feet!


----------



## Neversayno

So my repeat 20 week scan at 23 weeks today went very well! Baby cooperated and they got everything they need to. So happy and relieved all is ok.


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno glad they got all the measurements, lovely pictures


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay @Bittersweet 
I can't wait to reach V day.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> View attachment 1098304
> View attachment 1098305
> So my repeat 20 week scan at 23 weeks today went very well! Baby cooperated and they got everything they need to. So happy and relieved all is ok.



Awwwww lovely photos hon. It's such a relief isnt it now that's out the way. 
So glad all is ok. 

Loving the little cards they put ure scan pics in.


----------



## MadamRose

My ticker now says as of today I have 100 days until my due date!


----------



## Bittersweet

Neversayno glad scan went well!!

So I feel I can finally relax because yesterday I secured my job :). I was in a temporary Promoted position and now I am there permanently yay! :happydance:


----------



## Neversayno

Happy Friday ladies!! I cannot wait for the weekend! 

❤️❤️


----------



## atx614

Congrats @Bittersweet! So glad you got moved to permanent! 

@Neversayno And beautiful scan pics. So glad they were able to get everything they needed and all is perfect. I can’t wait for the weekend either! My oldest is going to have a sleepover at my mom’s so it will be pretty quiet for a night. Hopefully will sleep well for once. My hips have been bothering me AND my husband snores so much it is hard to fall back asleep once I get up to pee lol


----------



## Bittersweet

Thank you! It was such a hard interview so I’m totally exhausted today haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations @Bittersweet with ure job that's amazing. Very well done you.:yipee:

@atx614
Gosh my dh snores too sooooo loudly. It drives me nuts lol.:hissy:
Sorry ure hips have been sore.
I had SPD and PGP in my last 3 pregnancies.
With ds and dd it was terrible and I was given crutches.

With Tommy (our youngest) I started getting it around 17ish weeks and it got quite sore but never as bad as it was with the other two.
I remember getting quite bad tho around 27 weeks and I had sciatica too and cudnt put my foot to the floor.
Normally it gets real bad in 3rd tri but it wasn't too bad, not sure if it was because it was summer and warm.

With our dd and eldest ds they were both winter babies, Feb and January. My SPD was horrific with them but it cud of been the cold weather making it worse.

It was definitely much more manageable with Tommy and he was due October 14th but I was induced September 22nd and gave birth on the 23rd September.

That's why I'm really happy this one will be a September baby. September is such a lush time to have a baby.
It's not too hot and it's not freezing cold.

I won't know my induction date with this one untill 35, 36 weeks, but all I know is it will be around 37 weeks and that works out to be September 4th.

Being heavily pregnant when it's boiling hot isn't fun but Normally mid August is when the nights start getting a bit colder and it's not as hot.
So I'm hoping it will be manageable and comfortable toward the end of my pregnancy.

My eldest was a August baby. She was due 24th but came on the 19th.
The year I had her was so so hot and I really struggled.
I had to wet towles with cold water and drape it over me at night to try and keep cool. It was just horrible.
When she was born she just wore vests because it was so hot.

I know it will probably be roasting here in June and definitely July (it's always baking in july) but I'm hoping by August it won't be too hot.

Trying to stay cool when heavily pregnant is near on impossible.

But I do like being due in September and being able to wear nice summer dresses and showing off the bump, where as in winter u have to be all covered up because its too cold.

Still waiting for summer to start here.
I think we're having the April showers now lol:-k


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet congratulations on the job! 

@Neversayno I feel you about the weekend it’s been a tough one at work! 

@atx614 sorry you are having trouble with your hips. Could you invest in a birthing ball I got one for my back and can feel the difference after just a few days. Also sleeping on your side with a pillow between your legs.

@Suggerhoney DD2 was born August 27th and I remember that year it was boiling right up until and after her due date. We were at a bbq the evening before I went into labour, and the days before that we’d been at the local park which has a water splash zone area. She wasn’t actually due until the 6th September. I’d prefer this one to be a September baby but 99% sure I’ll end up with an August baby again.


----------



## MadamRose

My ticker say 99 days! Double digits :yipee:


----------



## Bittersweet

Yay madam rose I feel your pregnancy is zooming past


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Yay madam rose I feel your pregnancy is zooming past

It feels really weird right now - it feels like it’s dragging and flying all at the same time. Like I can’t believe it’s another 2 weeks til half term still but 99 days left seems like nothing, plus there is a chance I will go before that. With DD2 I never made it to single digits as she came 10 days early


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay for double figures hon. Ure pregnancy is flying. 

I'm 21 weeks today. 3 more weeks untill V-Day.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Yay for double figures hon. Ure pregnancy is flying.
> 
> I'm 21 weeks today. 3 more weeks untill V-Day.

Happy 21 weeks! V day will be here before you know it


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Happy 21 weeks! V day will be here before you know it


Thanks sweety i can't wait. I'm gonna be jumping around that day hehe.


----------



## MadamRose

26 week bump! Time seems to be going fast and slow all at the same time! It feels like the last few weeks at school etc have taken ages but that it feels like just yesterday I got my BFP


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> 26 week bump! Time seems to be going fast and slow all at the same time! It feels like the last few weeks at school etc have taken ages but that it feels like just yesterday I got my BFP
> 
> View attachment 1098389


Ure carrying so low hon. Can't believe ure 26 weeks that has flown by so fast. 

I feel this time I'm carrying High. 
It seems the bigger I'm getting the more higher it is. 
With Tommy our youngest I Carried him very low. 

I do have a photo of me at almost 25 weeks with Tommy. 
Here it is


And this is my bump today at 21+1 weeks and I really do think it's alot higher this time. 


It's funny how we can carry different in different pregnancies. 

I think as I get bigger and bigger it will continue to get higher and then outwards. 

I did carry our eldest son high like this and he was 7lb 11oz at 40 weeks. 

Tommy was 7lb 6oz at 37+3 weeks. 
I had bad hips at this stage with Tommy but so far with this one I feel great. 

His movements are starting to get a bit stronger now and I notice he is active late at night and early in the morning. 

Weather still rubbish here. I'm really looking forward to it being warmer and being able to wear my new maternity shorts and dresses and summer tops. 
I hope it don't get too hot tho because it's never fun to be heavily pregnant in 30+ c heat.


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah we still have pretty dull weather. I’ve cleaned my internal doors today so that was fun hahab! I need to clean the oven I just can’t find the energy yet!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Now they've changed the guidance for us preggos*, is anyone planning on getting the vaccine before delivery? I'm really keen to get mine done ASAP but the midwife said unless I'm high risk, better to wait. But seems such a long, long time away.

That said, I feel like I'd be wise to get it done pretty much right after delivery, because of this slightly higher risk of blood clots - with the section, I have to take home and do those stupid horrid little anti-clotting jabs every day so I can't imagine a better time really.

But yeah, baby's birth is like 15 weeks away yet, meanwhile life goes back to normal around me and I'm left hiding away avoiding the world, which sucks.

*Changed UK guidance anyway, as I think US have offered it to pregnant people from the very start?


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> Now they've changed the guidance for us preggos*, is anyone planning on getting the vaccine before delivery? I'm really keen to get mine done ASAP but the midwife said unless I'm high risk, better to wait. But seems such a long, long time away.
> 
> That said, I feel like I'd be wise to get it done pretty much right after delivery, because of this slightly higher risk of blood clots - with the section, I have to take home and do those stupid horrid little anti-clotting jabs every day so I can't imagine a better time really.
> 
> But yeah, baby's birth is like 15 weeks away yet, meanwhile life goes back to normal around me and I'm left hiding away avoiding the world, which sucks.
> 
> *Changed UK guidance anyway, as I think US have offered it to pregnant people from the very start?

Do you mean changed the guidance in terms of vaccine or in terms of working etc. I know currently I can’t be in the classroom last 28 weeks but that could go back to normal from 21st June. I don’t feel comfortable getting the vaccine while pregnant so was waiting until after anyway


----------



## Bittersweet

The vaccine guidance did change a few weeks ago and apparently we can get it when our age group is called. I was called already being a key worker so I’m gonna ask again tomorrow and see as midwife and consultant advised against it when I asked at 16 weeks. Who knows


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 

I won't be getting the vaccine but that's just me. 
It is good pregnant womon can have it now tho. 


So today we have had rain and sunshine and then thunder and lots of heavy rain and hale. 
Lovely British May weather lol. 


And I spoke to soon about the feeling so great. 

Wonderful leg cramps started last night. 3 times it woke me up. 

I had it with DS too and awful foot and toe cramps. 

The leg cramps I can just about manage but I really hope the foot and toe ones don't start because that is agony. 

With the leg ones as soon as it starts I get out of bed and stamp my feet and it goes. 
But foot and toe cramps are a whole different story. Hope I don't get them this time . 


Also had my first braxton hicks connection. Not painful at all just went all hard and tight then released. 
Crazy how the body starts practicing so soon b4 birth.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Also booked my next midwife appointment. I've not seen her since I was 8 weeks. 

But booked in to see her at 25+4 weeks on June 16th. 

So many appointments in June. 
2nd June consultant 
10th June growth scan 
16th June midwife 
31st June consultant 

So the appointments are definitely rolling in. 

Is anyone feeling broody? Like how can u feel broody when pregnant lol. 

I just can't wait to have a newborn again. Even the newborn smell I just can't wait. 
Just over 17 weeks until induction. 

Won't get my official date for ages yet though. They always give me it at the last minute like 35 36 weeks. 


Yeah I'm not sure it I told u all why I get induced 3 weeks early. 
I had a liver transplant in 2011 so because of my scar (its huge) and me being on immunosuppressents they don't like me going the whole hog because it puts to much pressure on my scar and new liver. 

I have gone full term in the past 40 weeks and even 42 weeks so I know what it's like. 

I'm actually quite glad I get induced early because normoly by the time I hit 35 weeks and huge I'm done lol. 
Just hope this little one stays put until induction day because I've also had a premmie and I wudnt wish that on anyone. 

Just want this one to stay put untill induction day and be healthy. 
But not massive lol I'm only tiny hehe. 
A nice 7lb something again wud be lovely hehe. 



@LoneWanderer 
They give u those horrible injections with natural birth now too. 
I was in hospital for 5 days after having Tommy and had them everyday and then when we went home they gave me another weeks worth to take home with me. 
I've never had that happen b4 so it was all new. 

U should of seen me trying to inject myself it was so funny i just cudnt do it but I did in the end. 

I will be straying in again this time too for 5 days after baby is born. 
That's why I've got such a big suitcase lol. 
Need to get a holdel too lol.


----------



## Zoboe95

Hey! Sorry, went away for a week and had 0 signal! It was so good to get away from everything for a week with my family, and see the sea! 

I will be getting the jab as soon as I'm offered it, but I'm only 25 so it could be a while yet! 

I'm still pretty tiny, but I do feel like I doubled in size last week, and little wriggler is so active now it's mad!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> Hey! Sorry, went away for a week and had 0 signal! It was so good to get away from everything for a week with my family, and see the sea!
> 
> I will be getting the jab as soon as I'm offered it, but I'm only 25 so it could be a while yet!
> 
> I'm still pretty tiny, but I do feel like I doubled in size last week, and little wriggler is so active now it's mad!



Isn't it great feeling them movements hon. 
Mines really active at night and In the morning. 
I love it. 



Soooo I changed my signature. Prob end up changing it again a few times I get bored haha.


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose i will totally get a birth ball if it helps with hips!! Is it just like a big exercise blow up ball? And are there exercises I do on my to help my hips?

@LoneWanderer here in the US pregnant women have been able to get it. But my doctor said to hold off until baby is here so I am waiting until after delivery. My husband, parents, siblings and inlaws have all been vaccinated so everyone I see is at least but it does stink to not get to go anywhere as it seems everything. Is starting to open up. Do y’all have the same three vaccinations we have here (Pfizer, moderna, and Johnson and Johnson) or do y’all have any different options? 

My 20 week scan is tomorrow!! I am so nervous but hubby is allowed to come to this one only and I am so thankful. I also need to call my insurance as the lady from my doctor just called and said they cover my appointments and blood work but not scans this time around...WTF. So I am hoping that’s an error as well have the same insurance as we did with my previous pregnancies.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney wow that’s a lot of appointments close together you are going to be super busy! It must vary by trust in terms of the injections I don’t think everyone is given them here unless they have increased risk factors 

@atx614 it’s like a big yoga ball (normally 3 sizes so check the right one for your height - I got mine from Amazon for like £10) I normally just sit on it occasionally I’ll rotate my hips in circles or gently from side to side, I think the reason it helps as the way you naturally sit on it takes the pressure off a lot of the normal pressure points. Good luck for your scan I’m sure all will be fine! 

@Zoboe95 hope you had a nice time away. It’s so lovely you are feeling so much movement!


----------



## LoneWanderer

@atx614 

Similar but we have pfizer, moderna and astrazeneca (British one) - they won't let preggos have that now as its got a slightly higher risk of blood clots. So we get the pfizer as standard. Until about ten days ago they were saying no to pregnants having it as it was untested on us, but as 90000+ have now had it in USA with no issues, they've changed the guidance and now say we should get it as soon as called.

Really excited to finally get mine and be able to do normal stuff with confidence again, and feel safe again: especially after losing my mum in law to the virus, I've seen first hand how awful it can be and just how fast it can strike. But yeah midwife said same to me, if no high risk factors like job or health, then to wait til delivery. Boooooo.

Suppose that risk level might change today based on glucose test result though...


----------



## LoneWanderer

Urgh so I am ten minutes into the glucose tolerance thing. Not the same midwife wooo, and blood test wasn't awful BUT she's gone and put a bloody plaster on it before I could insist no (I'm proper phobic about plasters. Yes I know I'm weird haha). So now I'm trying not to think about my arm at all.

The sugar drink thing is gross. Tastes like irn bru wkd that's been left to go flat and then been drunk the next morning in a fit of madness. Memories of my youth flooded back. Grim.

Now sat in the world's most uncomfortable chair listening to AWFUL local radio and wondering how on earth to pass another hour and 50 mins without going insane.

I'M SO BORRRRRRRED!


----------



## stephx

I’ve had my vaccine invitation but I think I’ll hold off till baby is here. Just personal preference. 

Still feeling rubbish and not leaving my house anyway... I can’t take the 24 hours of sickness/ tiredness everyone seems to get.


----------



## Bittersweet

Had a bit of a scare. Started cramping and in pain on and off since yesterday evening.got al checked out and it looks like baby has moved back to transverse and basically every time she stretches or wiggles it’s pushing at my organs so gotta try and get her round again


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've had several invitations for the vaccine.
I am classed as highly vulnerable because of the transplant and being on immune suppressants.
I've told them I do not want it and I wish they wud leave me alone.
I've told them to please offer it to someone else.

I'm all for people having it if that's what they want but for me I just don't trust it. 
My nanna had the astra one and she had her second shot the other day and she has been fine.
She's 84.
But I Do know some people who have had and it made them so unwell.
I do get the flu vaccine tho once a year. And may get the covid one once it's been out longer. I just feel its still so new and I just don't like the idea of having something put in my body that's only been out a short while. I keep seeing stuff about blood clots too and that scares me. 


Have any of you had the hooping cough vaccine yet?
I didn't have it untill I was 34 weeks with our son.
I was told on here that they do it after the 20 weeks scan but I wasn't offered it.
I'll probably have to book in to have it done at the doctors surgery.
Knowing me I'll probably keep forgetting and end up having it last min like a I did with my son lol.
Think I mite bring it up with the midwife next time I see her.


@atx614
Good luck with ure scan hon. Can't wait to see pics.
I also recommend getting a Birth ball. I always love having a ball to sit on and it helps with painful hips.
Also a pregnancy pillow works wonders for sore hips.

My hips are not bad but I know my SPD and PGP will flare up soon.


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggerhoney said:


> I've had several invitations for the vaccine.
> I am classed as highly vulnerable because of the transplant and being on immune suppressants.
> I've told them I do not want it and I wish they wud leave me alone.
> I've told them to please offer it to someone else.
> 
> I'm all for people having it if that's what they want but for me I just don't trust it.
> My nanna had the astra one and she had her second shot the other day and she has been fine.
> She's 84.
> But I Do know some people who have had and it made them so unwell.
> I do get the flu vaccine tho once a year. And may get the covid one once it's been out longer. I just feel its still so new and I just don't like the idea of having something put in my body that's only been out a short while. I keep seeing stuff about blood clots too and that scares me.
> 
> 
> Have any of you had the hooping cough vaccine yet?
> I didn't have it untill I was 34 weeks with our son.
> I was told on here that they do it after the 20 weeks scan but I wasn't offered it.
> I'll probably have to book in to have it done at the doctors surgery.
> Knowing me I'll probably keep forgetting and end up having it last min like a I did with my son lol.
> Think I mite bring it up with the midwife next time I see her.
> 
> 
> @atx614
> Good luck with ure scan hon. Can't wait to see pics.
> I also recommend getting a Birth ball. I always love having a ball to sit on and it helps with painful hips.
> Also a pregnancy pillow works wonders for sore hips.
> 
> My hips are not bad but I know my SPD and PGP will flare up soon.

Yea I had whopping cough at 16 weeks :)


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer hope all goes okay. 

@stephx I won’t be called for a while due to my age but not getting it anyway whilst pregnant.

@Suggerhoney I had my vaccine after my 20 week scan. Definitely worth getting that one booked in if you can! I always dread my 28 week appointment as I have to have the dreaded anti-d injections


----------



## atx614

Scan went perfectly! I will upload pics once I get home. We get the whooping cough vaccine at 28 week appt. my doctor also told me they don’t do a 28 scan anymore, now the next one is 36 weeks!! Which makes me nervous because at the 28 week scan is where they noticed my dd was small and we had to keep track of her growth. If I didn’t have one until 36 weeks we wouldn’t have noticed it


----------



## atx614

Here is my little girl! 

the only negative thing my doctor mentioned after the scan was that my placenta is low. I already know it’s in the front, so now I am worries it’s low. But he said it should move up as my uterus grows.


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 glad all is good! It’s really common for low lying placentas to move up as baby grows. It’s another thing that they’ll be able to check at 36 weeks. If you are worried about waiting that long with your daughter being small etc maybe see if he could do you another one sooner?


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @LoneWanderer hope all goes okay.
> 
> @stephx I won’t be called for a while due to my age but not getting it anyway whilst pregnant.
> 
> @Suggerhoney I had my vaccine after my 20 week scan. Definitely worth getting that one booked in if you can! I always dread my 28 week appointment as I have to have the dreaded anti-d injections


I think when I see the midwife next I will ask her about the whooping cough vaccine and then book it.
Ooow no what's anti D jabs hon?

I have to have a glucose tolerance test in a few weeks abs I'm not looking forward to the nasty drink they make you drink. They do a orange one which isn't so bad but they also do a clearer one that's really disgusting and mega sweet it tastes like that laxative medicine yuk.




atx614 said:


> Here is my little girl!
> 
> the only negative thing my doctor mentioned after the scan was that my placenta is low. I already know it’s in the front, so now I am worries it’s low. But he said it should move up as my uterus grows.
> View attachment 1098497
> View attachment 1098498


Awwww shes beautiful hon. So glad all well. Yeah I heard that the placenta can move higher as u grow so ure be ok hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Anyone else keep getting a blocked nose?


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney my nose is stuffy every morning it seems. But once I blow it once and and then moving around it seems to drain and is better the rest of the day!

@MadamRose yes I think I will ask him if I can do one a bit sooner, maybe 32 weeks. I had GD with my daughter so maybe that’s why I got extra scans


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I’m a negative blood group and if baby is a positive one it can lead to me creating antibodies against babies. They give anti-d at 28 weeks for anyone who is negitive blood, then again after birth if baby is positive (they take a bit of cord blood when born to check)

I don’t get a blocked nose but my nose keeps bleeding


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney my nose is stuffy every morning it seems. But once I blow it once and and then moving around it seems to drain and is better the rest of the day!
> 
> @MadamRose yes I think I will ask him if I can do one a bit sooner, maybe 32 weeks. I had GD with my daughter so maybe that’s why I got extra scans

Mine is blocked alot. Its like I've constantly got a cold coming. 
It runs alot too which is gross. 
Ah yes if u had GD that wud of warranted extra scans because can be very big. 
It seems such a long wright for ure next scan hon. 
If I wasn't so high risk I wud of had to of waited now untill 32 weeks for a growth scan,. But because I'm high risk I'm getting more. 
I've never had GD but I had to have the glucose test with dd ds and now this one. 
Just because of my medications I'm on. 
Hopefully u won't get it. 




MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney I’m a negative blood group and if baby is a positive one it can lead to me creating antibodies against babies. They give anti-d at 28 weeks for anyone who is negitive blood, then again after birth if baby is positive (they take a bit of cord blood when born to check)
> 
> I don’t get a blocked nose but my nose keeps bleeding


Oh yeah now u have said it I have heard of that. 
I'm A positive blood group so I'm lucky I don't have to have any of that. 

The worst things I had was the steroid injections with DD at 31 and 32 weeks to help mature her lungs because I had to be induced a month early with her.

Mannn then steroid jabs hurt like hell. 

Didn't have to have them with DS and hope I won't with this one either.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 

Oh gosh the bleeding nose. Yes mine bleeds. 
It's so weird because with all my boys I had bleeding nose in pregnancy but not with the 2 girls.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney the things we go through for these babies hey!


----------



## MadamRose

Thumper had a mad 5 minutes earlier and I caught a little bit on camera I forgot how crazy the movement could be!


----------



## Zoboe95

I have to have both anti d and glucose test too

@Suggerhoney the blocked nose is driving me crazy! Every evening about 9pm it gets ridiculously bad!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ridiculously swollen now, had to take my ring off before it got any worse. Ouch!


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose oh my goodness! Can’t wait until I get some big kicks! That is awesome! I bet your girls love watching your belly move. 

@LoneWanderer i had to switch to a silicone stretching ring last pregnancy cause I was so swollen. I bet I will this time too. I got a big ole back on Amazon for like 8 dollars. Lots of fun colors LOL.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ooh that ain't a bad idea yeah! I'll have a look! Other half suggested wearing the ring on a chain for now but odds are I'd lose it or baby would snap it or something, think I'll just put it away for a few months. Feels weird not wearing it though!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

My app told me today that 'baby is the size of a bunny' and sure, that's all well and good, but they don't specify how big the bunny is - in my case, probably this... 

:rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
Haha yes the things we do haha. 
That is such a cool video. Can't wait to see my belly move like that. 
Today I have felt the most movements yet. 
This little monkey has been kicking and stretching and can really feel it with my hand. 
I normally feel him at night and in morning but he's been on and off all day haha. 
So exciting. 


@LoneWanderer 
Outch hon goodness. How did u manage to get ure ring off that must of hurt bless ya. 
Lmao so hard at that massive Rabbit lmao:rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet doing good here. Definitely ready for the weekend then only one more week before the next half term!!! 

@Suggerhoney I just love getting to their point :) 

@LoneWanderer glad you got your ring off okay


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer hahha that bunny pic made me laugh way to hard! 

@Bittersweet doing well here as well! Only one week left of school for the kiddos. And then the next month will fly by as we will be busy. Kids have swim lessons, we have a beach trip planned, and an anniversary weekend getaway. So I am very much looking forward to June. I have a lot I need to do first cleaning and laundry wise though which I am not looking forward to LOL. 

@Suggerhoney i can’t wait to see my belly move too! And I am feeling movement mostly at night and mornings as well. Haven’t needed to use the doppler as much since I can feel her.


----------



## Zoboe95

@Bittersweet if you asked me most days, I'd say I'm doing really good blah blah blah ...today, I'm shattered and bloated (self induced bloatedness!) A lady at work brought us in an Indian feast today to celebrate Eid (first time we've all been able to get together) and it was amazing, but I definitely shouldn't have eaten the beans on toast I took today too!! We also went on a Welly walk with the 3 year olds, which means I deserve extra food right? And also my manager was driving me mad, so I comfort ate! :holly:

It makes me chuckle, none of the parents at work have mentioned me being pregnant yet, and I don't know if any of them have realised, and are just being polite, or what! I work in a nursery, and have 5 key children, but often we're outside when they get picked up so I'm wearing a coat! I feel like it's a bit awkward for them to ask, but also awkward for me to just say!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Bittersweet doing good here. Definitely ready for the weekend then only one more week before the next half term!!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney I just love getting to their point :)
> 
> @LoneWanderer glad you got your ring off okay

Me too hon. As soon as I hit 24 weeks I really hope the time goes slower . I'm really enjoying being pregnant now and I just want to enjoy every moment. I love having a bump and feeling baby move. I feel like since I had my scan time is flying. I don't want it to be all over just like that. I'm just enjoying being pregnant so much. 
But I know when i hit 35 weeks I'll be itching for labour and getting to hold my little boy. 
Just over 15 weeks untill induction now. 


atx614 said:


> @LoneWanderer hahha that bunny pic made me laugh way to hard!
> 
> @Bittersweet doing well here as well! Only one week left of school for the kiddos. And then the next month will fly by as we will be busy. Kids have swim lessons, we have a beach trip planned, and an anniversary weekend getaway. So I am very much looking forward to June. I have a lot I need to do first cleaning and laundry wise though which I am not looking forward to LOL.
> 
> @Suggerhoney i can’t wait to see my belly move too! And I am feeling movement mostly at night and mornings as well. Haven’t needed to use the doppler as much since I can feel her.


Same here hon. I've not used my doppler for over a week now. It's just so lovely being able to feel him. 
I feel like I had to wait so long to feel movements. 
I don't understand why I didn't feel him earlier esp with a prosteria placenta. 
I felt Tommy from 18 weeks and that was with a anterior placenta. 
But this one was 19 weeks. 
My DH reckons were having a smaller baby. I mean ds wasn't exactly big he was only 7lb 6oz. 
I guess a nice 6lb baby wud be lovely. 
I've had the 5lb baby and 7lbs babies and 1 8lb baby I now need a 6lb baby hahaha. 

In all honesty I'll be happy with another 7lb baby my ds looked so teeny when he was born. 

My dd was 5lb 7oz and she was so small it scared me. I thought I was going to break her. 
She had to wear preemie baby stuff and even that hung of her. 

Ds went strait into tiny baby which is up to 7lbs and that hung of him too lol. 

I remember one lady telling me her baby was over 9lbs and had to go strait into 0-3 months. That's crazy.

Luckily I had lots of boy newborn clothes and 0-3. 
A few of the bigger sizes too. 
I really must get around to sorting it all out and Wasing it all. 
Watch me be 30 weeks and still saying I need to do it lol. 



Zoboe95 said:


> @Bittersweet if you asked me most days, I'd say I'm doing really good blah blah blah ...today, I'm shattered and bloated (self induced bloatedness!) A lady at work brought us in an Indian feast today to celebrate Eid (first time we've all been able to get together) and it was amazing, but I definitely shouldn't have eaten the beans on toast I took today too!! We also went on a Welly walk with the 3 year olds, which means I deserve extra food right? And also my manager was driving me mad, so I comfort ate! :holly:
> 
> It makes me chuckle, none of the parents at work have mentioned me being pregnant yet, and I don't know if any of them have realised, and are just being polite, or what! I work in a nursery, and have 5 key children, but often we're outside when they get picked up so I'm wearing a coat! I feel like it's a bit awkward for them to ask, but also awkward for me to just say!


Yummy I love Indian so i wud of been in my element hon. 
I say eat what u want ure pregnant so why not hehe. 

My cravings is Still mature Cheddar cheese on whole grain crackers. 

I have my dinner then a few hours later I'm at the crackers and the butter and cheese like a kid in a sweety shop hahahaha. 

I expect ure get some comments when people see u out of ure coat hon. 
Are u in England UK by any chance because the weather here has been awful. 
May has been a total wash out so far. 
Today it was so windy i thought autumn had come early. 
No idea what's going on with it. 
Apparently we have a heat wave coming from June. 

That wud be nice but hope it dont get too hot esp being pregnant. 
I'm not a huge fan of the extreme heat.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I can't stop looking at @LoneWanderer photo of that Rabbit haha:bunny:


@MadamRose 

What app do u use hon when u do ure bump pics and it has the weeks and fruit??. 

I've been trying to find it but failed hahaha


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney its called baby photo editor you have to pay for a lot of it but the fruit pregnancy part is free! My babies are 9lbs 12oz+ and can sometimes fit in newborn but often go into 0-3 straight away or within days. I always get a first outfit in both sizes just in case!


----------



## Zoboe95

@Suggerhoney jealous of all the cheese, I miss dairy so much ...bring on the dairy after I give birth! 

Yes I'm UK, north west, and the weather has been pants! Bring on a heatwave!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney its called baby photo editor you have to pay for a lot of it but the fruit pregnancy part is free! My babies are 9lbs 12oz+ and can sometimes fit in newborn but often go into 0-3 straight away or within days. I always get a first outfit in both sizes just in case!



Thanks hon I will check that out. 

Gosh that's good size babies. My biggest was 8lb 15 but I was 2 weeks over due. 
All the others have been 7 lbs something apart from DD who was premmie and teeny. 

Will definitely check that app out hon. Glad the picture fruit bit is free hehe. 




Zoboe95 said:


> @Suggerhoney jealous of all the cheese, I miss dairy so much ...bring on the dairy after I give birth!
> 
> Yes I'm UK, north west, and the weather has been pants! Bring on a heatwave!


I'm down the south west and it's pants too haha. 
Rain rain rain and sodding more rain. 
:shipw:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney dd2 was 10 days early born 9lbs 13oz. She was my home-birth. Sorta dreading how big this one maybe!


----------



## atx614

Wow!! @MadamRose thats crazy she was early and that big! My son was 9 pounds 12 oz, but was 14 days past his due date. 

I am hoping for a 7-8 pound baby too, I think that’s pretty average but I have only had small or big so would love an average size LOL. We were gifted a whole bunch of NB diapers so that’s exciting, unless I have another big baby LOL, then I will have to pass them on.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney dd2 was 10 days early born 9lbs 13oz. She was my home-birth. Sorta dreading how big this one maybe!


Goodness that's crazy considering she was early hon. 
U don't seem very big this time. Was u bigger with the other 2? 

I know bump size doesn't always mean big or small baby. 

But with my biggest I was absolutely massive. I put on 4 stone with him and new he was gonna be big from early on because I was so huge. 
I still don't know how I mannaaged to carry him. I'm short and skinny and I don't have lovely womanly hips. I have a very small frame. 

I was beghing them at 35 weeks to get him out because I cud hardly move because of the weight and it was awful. 
Then he Got so stuck and i had to have forceps. 
I kept telling them he was a big baby and they wudnt listen. 
I was over due by 14 days. 





atx614 said:


> Wow!! @MadamRose thats crazy she was early and that big! My son was 9 pounds 12 oz, but was 14 days past his due date.
> 
> I am hoping for a 7-8 pound baby too, I think that’s pretty average but I have only had small or big so would love an average size LOL. We were gifted a whole bunch of NB diapers so that’s exciting, unless I have another big baby LOL, then I will have to pass them on.

Goodness hon I wonder how big this one will be? Maybe this one will be ure average. 

But i think average these days are between 7 and 9lbs. 

I feel my bump is big this time but I still suck it in which is so so weird. 

Hoping this baby won't be too big. Anything between 6 and 8blbs I'll be happy with. 
Just as long as I can get baby out without tearing and without needing any help. 

With induction at 37 weeks hopefully he won't be any bigger than 8lbs.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
Is this the app hon.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney nope with both my daughter DD1 (9lbs 12oz 6 days late - presentation scan 7 days before she was estimated 7lbs) and DD2 (9lbs 13oz 10 days early) I measured perfectly all the way though! My fundal height was perfect every time with both of them! I’m measuring perfect again atm so I’m expecting a similar size baby. I think if I carry a 9lbs baby and measure normal if I was carrying a 7lber I’d measure small. My body can clearly handle it though as both were natural water births DD1 with just gas and air and DD2 at home with no pain relief at all.

No Hun I’ve added a pic for you. 

@atx614 i don’t think my body knows how to do small babies!


----------



## Neversayno

Thank god the weekend is here it’s been the longest week! One week until half term. 

I’ve made it to 24 weeks so it’s happy V day to me and my little lady!! 

so preoccupied with work and the new house I love coming on to check on all you ladies xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney nope with both my daughter DD1 (9lbs 12oz 6 days late - presentation scan 7 days before she was estimated 7lbs) and DD2 (9lbs 13oz 10 days early) I measured perfectly all the way though! My fundal height was perfect every time with both of them! I’m measuring perfect again atm so I’m expecting a similar size baby. I think if I carry a 9lbs baby and measure normal if I was carrying a 7lber I’d measure small. My body can clearly handle it though as both were natural water births DD1 with just gas and air and DD2 at home with no pain relief at all.
> 
> No Hun I’ve added a pic for you.
> 
> @atx614 i don’t think my body knows how to do small babies!
> 
> View attachment 1098582



So strange isn't it. At all my growth scans with our son and our dd they told me I was having very big babies. 

Dd was so say 7lbs at 35 weeks. 
Had her 4 days later and she was 5lb 7oz.
And DS was 7lbs at 33 weeks. 
I kept getting asked if I had gestational diabetes. 
I was fully expecting a 9lb baby even at 37+3 weeks and out he popped 7lb 6oz. 

With my big one I always measured 2 to 3 weeks ahead fundal height but a growth scan told them he was gonna be no bigger than 7 and a half lbs. 
I new he was alot bigger than that just by the way I felt. 

It's annoying when they don't listen to you. 
Be interesting to see what size we all have. 
All I keep praying is that all of us have healthy babies. 

I keep getting nervous about pre term labour. 
I really hope this one sticks around untill induction day. 
And I really hope he wont have to be born ant early than 36+6 weeks because I really don't want to have to have those nasty steroid shots. 

Ahhh thanks hon I will have a look for that one. 


@Neversayno 
Happy 24 weeks hon. 
I'm 22 weeks tomorrow so another 2 weeks untill vday. 
Then it can go as slow as it wants after that.
Lol. 

Hope ure enjoying the new house


----------



## atx614

@Neversayno happy Vday!!!


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno happy v-day! I feel you on half term so so so ready! 

@Suggerhoney yes I’ve heard so many people say their growth scans were out. If I measure right for the whole of the pregnancy I’ll expect another 9lber


----------



## playgirl666

All 4 of mine have been 6ib odd, 2 of them was 3 weeks early and the other was 2 days early and 2 days over! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

I cudnt find that app @MadamRose. 
I have a Samsung maybe its just for IPhone :-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> All 4 of mine have been 6ib odd, 2 of them was 3 weeks early and the other was 2 days early and 2 days over! X


I wud love to have a 6lb baby. I've never had one of those. 

7lb 5oz 39+4 weeks
8lb 15oz 42 weeks with my ex

With DH
7lb 11oz 40 weeks
5lb 7oz 35+4 weeks
7lb 6oz 37+3 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Fully expecting a 7 to 8lb one this time but wud be nice to have a 6lb one.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney thats a shame I’m sure there are similar apps for Google play etc! 

I’d love a smaller baby just to get the experience just don’t think I’ll get one though! 

My eldest daughter realised earlier that it’s exactly 3 months until thumper is due! I sort of want it to slow down as this will be the last time I’m ever pregnant!


----------



## stephx

6lb 10oz over here.. and could barely push that one out :rofl:

Fully expecting this one to be bigger though. Yikes.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney thats a shame I’m sure there are similar apps for Google play etc!
> 
> I’d love a smaller baby just to get the experience just don’t think I’ll get one though!
> 
> My eldest daughter realised earlier that it’s exactly 3 months until thumper is due! I sort of want it to slow down as this will be the last time I’m ever pregnant!


Ah it's OK hon ill just keep editing the amount of weeks I am in lol. 
22 weeks today but I'm not doing a bump pic. Mite do one at 23 weeks then another at 25 weeks. 

U never know hon u mite have a smaller one this time. 




stephx said:


> 6lb 10oz over here.. and could barely push that one out :rofl:
> 
> Fully expecting this one to be bigger though. Yikes.



My first was only 7lb 5 but my 2nd was 8lb 15 outch


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I doubt it with me measuring the same as with both girls. Also happy 22 weeks!


----------



## MadamRose

27 weeks today! Which means I could have as little as 10 weeks left or as many as 15 weeks. I really do want it to slow down now! Knowing I’ll never be pregnant again I’ll miss the kicks etc (though I won’t miss the backache!)

Been having a big clear out this weekend! Nesting seems to have kicked in already. Will take a few weekends I think as some of it needs to be done when the girls aren’t here as it’s toys etc they don’t play with!

Put the last things I need into my basket on Amazon ready to buy on payday! I want it all done so then I can focus on getting the girls a new school uniform etc.

Trying to work out when to set up the beds side crib. Don’t want it set up too long but also want a few weeks to get used to it being there as it will change how I get out of bed etc. 

Got each of the girls a portable activity tray yesterday. Going to wrap it up as a gift from baby as they feel included when baby is getting new gifts etc. Plus they will be useful as we do a lot of travel etc.

Picture of my 27 week bump! Can’t believe I get the see the midwife again in just over a week - bloods and anti-d. Girls get to come too as they are off school! so they will be able to listen to heartbeat etc. Then in just less than 2 weeks it’s my birthday and our 4D scan!


----------



## atx614

Those trays are cool!! And happy 27 weeks! Almost to the third tri already! So exciting!! I will start setting up all the baby’s supplies around 28-30 weeks to get used to it like you said. We have a swing and bassinet from my SIL in the garage so I just need to clean it up and bring it in around then. I think I will organize the clothes and changing table earlier though. Probably after my next appt at 24 weeks. I am worried our cat will try and sleep on everything and not sure how to keep her off the baby things. She is only 3 so this will be her first baby experience LOL. Our dog is older and was around when our first two came so she knows the drill lol


----------



## MadamRose

atx614 said:


> Those trays are cool!! And happy 27 weeks! Almost to the third tri already! So exciting!! I will start setting up all the baby’s supplies around 28-30 weeks to get used to it like you said. We have a swing and bassinet from my SIL in the garage so I just need to clean it up and bring it in around then. I think I will organize the clothes and changing table earlier though. Probably after my next appt at 24 weeks. I am worried our cat will try and sleep on everything and not sure how to keep her off the baby things. She is only 3 so this will be her first baby experience LOL. Our dog is older and was around when our first two came so she knows the drill lol

My clothes have been set up ages as girls wanted to do them as soon as we set up the wardrobe. The crib next to my bed is more so I used to going to toilet etc without banging into it. 

Yes almost 3rd tri seems crazy it feels likes I just entered the 2nd try the other day!


----------



## Bittersweet

We still have lots to do. Clear the spare room out move son and clothes in then sort out rest of his clothes that are 0-3 and 3/6. Then bring the play gym some of the toys Moses pram car seat and adaptions and inserts down from loft alongside my medela swing breast pump 

god we have lots still to do gives me the fear!!! 

1 cat was here when we had our son so I’m not worried for her. My younger cat hasn’t but she has been around my son since we got her a year ago so should be okay. 
Our dog we got when my son was about 7-8 months old so again think she’ll be okay


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dunno why, but time's suddenly flying! Been bored as hell for weeks now, seemed to be stuck in the low twenties for like a whole year: but suddenly I'm coming up 26 weeks, which means only 13 to go, eeeek! Really don't know where May went, guess I blinked and missed it.


----------



## Neversayno

Where did may go indeed!! 

it’s my birthday this week! I’m busy packing up, we’re still waiting for a move date. Poor John is away in Bath for work (around 5 hours away). He’s almost in the middle of a 12 week contract. I’m shattered but pushing myself every evening to get a bit done and pack a box or clear a draw! 

I just want to get moved in and settled. Luckily apart from put our blinds and curtains up there’s no decorating or anything to do so that’s a relief but I just want to be there already haha


----------



## Zoboe95

@Neversayno always a fine balance between working to hard and getting it done isn't it! 

We're off camping this weekend (pleaaseeee will the rain and cold do one now!) And I'm trying to pack, but I feel like every time I pack something, my toddler unpacks it again! Could be a long long process!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Just got back from delivery suite, been in for monitoring. Baby wasn't moving. Got there and he ran away from the machine, threw a few somersaults and booted the hell out of me. Midwife had a right job keeping the pads on as he would not stay in one place. Got me a tiny escape artist over here, god help me.

Measuring big - obviously - so they'll keep an eye on that in coming weeks. But doesn't really matter as he's coming out the sunroof and he won't be overdue, so he can grow all he wants. 26 weeks tomorrow, 13 to go...(!)


----------



## Zoboe95

Aww @LoneWanderer glad all is ok! So many people say that as soon as they go for monitoring, baby wakes up!


----------



## Bittersweet

Glad all is okay lone!
This baby isn’t much of a mover but with her lying transverse it’s not surprising. 


So contracersaly I got a call today to invite me to get my vaccine and after Thinkong and reading up I decided I would so I have now had the first dose


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> Glad all is okay lone!
> This baby isn’t much of a mover but with her lying transverse it’s not surprising.
> 
> 
> So contracersaly I got a call today to invite me to get my vaccine and after Thinkong and reading up I decided I would so I have now had the first dose

Oh yay! Bet that feels nice, to be on your way to protection - and normality! Hope side effects don't get ya too much. Though literally everyone I know who has had it has been entirely fine - in fact other half said he suspects people at work have just been pulling sickies after it haha!

I've got my whooping cough one next week, dreading it as that *did* leave me feeling shite last time round, but I've booked it for a Friday so that it doesn't matter too much. I'll ask them then about my covid one as I am very keen to have it ASAP - besides anything else, I'm worried about picking up the virus in hospital, and I'd hate to pass it onto a brand new baby. Who knows, it might even get immunity through me at this stage!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer isn't that always the way. The buggers don't move and u worry and then u go and be monitored and as monitor goes on, oh its party time in mummies tummy haha. 
So glad all is ok. 


@MadamRose 
27 weeks is classed at 3rd trimester here. So happy 3rd trimester yay. 
Are u quite tall? Ure bump is so neat and lovely. 

I haven't done a bump photo for week 22 but I will for week 23 which is on Saturday. 
My neighbour hadn't seen me for a few days and she says I've gotten bigger. So will definitely have to do a pic to see the progression hehe. 

So baby boy is soooo active. 
I'm now feeling everything and I saw my belly move for the first time today when he was kicking. 
He is on the move so much. But I'm loving it and the movements are still not supper strong so they don't hurt. Does feel a bit odd when I need a wee tho haha. 

I have to have a scan of my liver on 3rd June, but I'm gonna be really cheeky and get them to have a little look at baby too. Even if its just for a second. 
I do have a growth scan on 10th June but as there just doing a boring liver scan on 3rd June I think they will like looked at the baby. 
I will just give them that sweet smile and hope they say oh OK. 

If not tho I can hold out until the 10th. 


Had bloods done again yesterday because of the itching. 


Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet it sounds like you have quite a bit to do already I’d be panicking if I was in your position! I have to feel organised, I’m not even having baby in hospital and hospital bag is fully packed! 

@Neversayno hope all goes okay with the move etc! 

@Zoboe95 hope you get nice weather. We have lots of day trips booked during half term so hoping similar.

@LoneWanderer glad al is okay with baby. Was your last son big? Sometimes I think measurements are only somewhat helpful. I have big babies but measure perfect! 

@Suggerhoney NHS don’t count 3rd tri until 28 weeks so I will wait to then to class myself as 3rd tri, so a few more days in 2nd tri! 

I’m pretty tall 5ft 7. Tbh I’m not sure if it’s the photos not showing it or what but people do keep commenting that my bump does look big (maybe it’s the type of clothes I wear to work) will be interesting to see if I still measure perfect next week (I bet I do) 

It’s lovely to feel movement isn’t it! I’m at the point where some of my kicks hurt now If they are directed in the right place! Yesterday a staff member could see my bump moving from across the staff room during lunch!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Bittersweet it sounds like you have quite a bit to do already I’d be panicking if I was in your position! I have to feel organised, I’m not even having baby in hospital and hospital bag is fully packed!
> 
> @Neversayno hope all goes okay with the move etc!
> 
> @Zoboe95 hope you get nice weather. We have lots of day trips booked during half term so hoping similar.
> 
> @LoneWanderer glad al is okay with baby. Was your last son big? Sometimes I think measurements are only somewhat helpful. I have big babies but measure perfect!
> 
> @Suggerhoney NHS don’t count 3rd tri until 28 weeks so I will wait to then to class myself as 3rd tri, so a few more days in 2nd tri!
> 
> I’m pretty tall 5ft 7. Tbh I’m not sure if it’s the photos not showing it or what but people do keep commenting that my bump does look big (maybe it’s the type of clothes I wear to work) will be interesting to see if I still measure perfect next week (I bet I do)
> 
> It’s lovely to feel movement isn’t it! I’m at the point where some of my kicks hurt now If they are directed in the right place! Yesterday a staff member could see my bump moving from across the staff room during lunch!


I wudnt say u look big at all hon. That's why I asked if u were tall because ure so neat and small.
I think I'm bigger than u but ure taller then me I'm only 5ft 4 so it doesn't really have much place to go but out lol.
I think u look lovely.

Ah I have a pregnancy book and 3rd trimester in there is 27 to 40 weeks but I normally don't class myself as 3rd trimester untill 28 weeks either.

Ure pregnancy is definitely flying.
I kind of just want to get to 24 25 weeks and then it can go as slow as it likes.

I'm really enjoying being pregnant right now and i don't want it all to be over.
I know i will totally change my tune when I'm 34 35 weeks and massive and uncomfortable haha.
I feel alot bigger this time than with DS.

I just looked in my notes to see what percentile baby is right now. He's on the 35th at the moment.
I can still suck the bump in which is so weird so I'm wondering if I'm carrying a bit more water this time.
Wud explain why I didn't feel movements untill 19 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I have a tilted pelvis and womb too so that mite be another reason I'm big plus my stomach muscles are probably knackered hahahaha.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney yes I think different people carry babies different I must do something to carry a 9lbs 13oz baby and not measure big! It definitely looks bigger in certain dresses etc though 

I definitely want it to slow down now! I agree at the end I won’t be saying that but this is my last pregnancy and I want to enjoy it without it flying by too fast!


----------



## Bittersweet

I just checked and I’m about 50th centile but she said I measure 1cm ahead of gestation weird


----------



## Bittersweet

Ps double figures yay!


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet yay for double figures! I was 50th at 20 weeks but scan lady said babies put in the weight later hence why growth scans etc are done later


----------



## LoneWanderer

90th centile over here ahaha :holly:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose
This will probably be my last too because I will be 42 in December. So I want to enjoy every moment.
Yes it's so true hon. We all carry differently and were all beautiful and unique.
Taller womon tend to carry more long ways were short arses like me just carry outwards haha.

@Bittersweet 
Yay for double figures 

@LoneWanderer 
Cricky hon. But the scans can be out so try not to worry. 
My son was on 98th percentile and he was only 7lb 6oz. 

This baby is on the 35th percentile which wud explain why I didn't feel movements untill 19 weeks. 
My placenta is definitely prosteria too so it wasn't that. 

Still plenty of time to grow tho. Prob be 98th percentile by 30 weeks lol.


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer scans definitely need to be taken with a pinch of salt both ways I was told my first was going to be 7lbs. 4 days later she was 9lbs 12 not sure how they got it quite that wrong but they did.

@Suggerhoney yes definitely I worry with work etc that I’m not going to get to enjoy it. I 100% want to start at work until the end of the school head but that’s 36 weeks and if I had baby at say 37 weeks I might hardly get to enjoy it at the end. I feel movement etc in the day but I can’t sit there and enjoy it like I do when I’m at home etc if you get me.


----------



## atx614

I have no idea what percentile baby was at the 20 week scan. They didn’t give me that. They just said she was about 13oz and that the measurements were average. So no idea what percentile. But ya they can be way off as they were with my son they said he was 2.5 pounds smaller than he came out huge LOL.


----------



## Bittersweet

LoneWanderer said:


> Oh yay! Bet that feels nice, to be on your way to protection - and normality! Hope side effects don't get ya too much. Though literally everyone I know who has had it has been entirely fine - in fact other half said he suspects people at work have just been pulling sickies after it haha!
> 
> I've got my whooping cough one next week, dreading it as that *did* leave me feeling shite last time round, but I've booked it for a Friday so that it doesn't matter too much. I'll ask them then about my covid one as I am very keen to have it ASAP - besides anything else, I'm worried about picking up the virus in hospital, and I'd hate to pass it onto a brand new baby. Who knows, it might even get immunity through me at this stage!

That’s my thing as well and that my son is at nursery and could give it to me as well. Whooping cough I had a headache and ache sore arm for days but the COVID I’ve had nothing but a slight twinge in arm


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet so glad you didn’t have a reaction! The cases are finally started to go down here and more and more people are being vaccinated. I am happy things are finally going in the right direction. I still don’t go anywhere really though. Besides parks and things with the kids. But nothing indoors as I am still nervous to catch it.


----------



## MadamRose

Ugh what a day! A potential covid case this morning (now to wait for the child’s test results) and child threw up all over me this afternoon! In desperate need of half term now!

Also while laying here tonight baby decided to try and stick their bum through my tummy! Bottom right hand side!


----------



## Neversayno

Great to catch up! 

has anyone else had the covid vaccination?? 
I’ve been offered but haven’t said yes yet. 

@MadamRose i feel you on the half term! Are you then not going back into the classroom?? My head seems to think I will be ok now?! 
I’m 25 weeks tomorrow and I have popped! I’m short at only 5ft 2 size 14/16 pre pregnancy! Think I look smaller if I’m not exposing the skin haha!
Excuse the bare face no make up and half my lashes missing! I’m 39 today!! Cut me some slack hahah xx


----------



## atx614

@Neversayno beautiful bump!!

@MadamRose ugh I’m sorry they threw up all over you. Do you get paid time off while you have to wait for results? I hope they are negative!!

I have been on a cleaning spree lately and going through and finally getting rid of clutter and toys the kids don’t use anymore. Today was the last day of school so kids are officially home for the summer! So time will start flying now as we are busy in the summers! Baby girl is moving more and I love that. She still has no name though we are slowly narrowing down our list. I am trying hard to eat more veggies but it’s so hard. I eat mostly carbs and feel guilty for that but it usually the only thing I want LOL. Trying to do smoothies but can’t handle the texture.


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno happy birthday. I’m out until 21st June for sure then it will all depend on the guidance from then. So I maybe back in the classroom. 

@atx614 here the rules are different if someone in the class has to go for a test the class carries on as normal until the result is positive. We don’t isolate etc while waiting for their result, only if they get a positive result. Will be very annoyed if it’s positive especially as today is the last day before half term and I have lots planned!


----------



## Neversayno

@MadamRose enjoy your last day!! I intend to! We only have Y11’s in so lots of admin time!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Neversayno said:


> @MadamRose enjoy your last day!! I intend to! We only have Y11’s in so lots of admin time!!!

Oh very nice! We are having a medieval banquet incase I’m not back in the classroom next half term so like a party without telling the children why. So making decorations etc this morning and the banquet this afternoon!


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose that sounds fun! So how long is the break in between a half term? Is school year round there then? Here we are out June and July and then usually go back the first or second week in august and that’s when the kids move up to the next grade in August.


----------



## MadamRose

atx614 said:


> @MadamRose that sounds fun! So how long is the break in between a half term? Is school year round there then? Here we are out June and July and then usually go back the first or second week in august and that’s when the kids move up to the next grade in August.

Nope we have 1 or 2 week breaks around every 6 weeks and then a 6 week holiday from near the end of July til the start of September :) we have 3 terms each split into 2 half terms


----------



## MadamRose

It’s officially half term holiday!!!! 1 week off school!!!! I mean I’ve got lots planned so will probably be knackered by the end but it’s a different kind of tired!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> Great to catch up!
> 
> has anyone else had the covid vaccination??
> I’ve been offered but haven’t said yes yet.
> 
> @MadamRose i feel you on the half term! Are you then not going back into the classroom?? My head seems to think I will be ok now?!
> I’m 25 weeks tomorrow and I have popped! I’m short at only 5ft 2 size 14/16 pre pregnancy! Think I look smaller if I’m not exposing the skin haha!
> Excuse the bare face no make up and half my lashes missing! I’m 39 today!! Cut me some slack hahah xx
> 
> View attachment 1098764
> View attachment 1098765


Lovely bump hon and u look fab. Hope u had a great birthday. 
Gosh I think I'm the oldest one here that's depressing lol. 


@MadamRose 
Oh gosh I hope u will be ok hon. Sorry the kid was sick all over u. 
Yuck. 



I can almost bet when I go for my growth scans esp the one at 28 and 32 weeks this baby will be on the 98th just like DS and DD. 
Told they wud be huge and they were only small. 

It was my 20 weeks scan he was on 35th percentile but I know that can change.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney thanks! Thankfully today was much better we did a medieval banquet which the children just loved! We did it as it links with our topic and it was something a little special in case I’m not back in the classroom without actually having to explain it to them incase I do go back into the classroom


----------



## Bittersweet

Happy half term madam!
off this on leave blissful hopefully 

I’ve just spent so much money buying gifts I have 4 family birthdays coming up so decided to buy now than wait and got some games etc for son for his bday and xmas


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney thanks! Thankfully today was much better we did a medieval banquet which the children just loved! We did it as it links with our topic and it was something a little special in case I’m not back in the classroom without actually having to explain it to them incase I do go back into the classroom


That's so cool. I love medieval stuff. I was into history when I was at school. I find if all so interesting. 



Bittersweet said:


> Happy half term madam!
> off this on leave blissful hopefully
> 
> I’ve just spent so much money buying gifts I have 4 family birthdays coming up so decided to buy now than wait and got some games etc for son for his bday and xmas


I've got my eldest sons birthday coming up on June 3rd. And my eldest dd turns 18 on 19th August. She wants me to pay toward getting her hair done but I also want to buy her something special she can keep. But not too expensive. 
I need to get my thinking cap on. 


Anyone else suffering really itchy nipples? 

Mine have been sore and itchy. 
Also been suffering with insomina and acid reflux. 

Lovely lol


----------



## Bittersweet

I got itchy at the start suggar. They are sore now. 
My bump is very numb skin wise like especially across my belly button


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> I got itchy at the start suggar. They are sore now.
> My bump is very numb skin wise like especially across my belly button


Mines been driving me crazy but they seem OK today.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So as promised I did a 23 weeks bump shot


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney happy 23 weeks! Almost your Vday!!! Your bump looks great! Also your ticker made me crave some Mac n cheese LOL. Mmmmm.

@MadamRose i like how your school year is broken up! Our long summer break is nice for vacations and things but it is so long and the kids get bored and regress on school skills.


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney happy 23 weeks! Almost your Vday!!! Your bump looks great! Also your ticker made me crave some Mac n cheese LOL. Mmmmm.
> 
> @MadamRose i like how your school year is broken up! Our long summer break is nice for vacations and things but it is so long and the kids get bored and regress on school skills.


Hehe I know hon I'm definitely gonna be counting down the days. 
I think my bump is bigger. I've been getting bad round ligament pain. Just rolling over in bed or sneezing or getting off the sofa a bit to quick and I get terrible sharp stitch pains. 

Haha I'm not a fan of Mac n cheese. So u can have mine lol:rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 

Are u still itching hon? 
I've found something that really helps. It's a shower gel called source and it's mint with tea tree. 

It really helps when I get all itchy. Just don't put it on ure bits lol:shock: 

Very good for the itchy bits tho. 
The cream my consultant gave me Is menthol too so I keep that in the fridge than pop that on after shower too. 
Pure bliss.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney my nipples etc are a bit dry but not really itchy. My boobs seem to have got so big though! Lovely bump! 

@atx614 yes the school year definitely works well though even here in the 6 weeks holiday they forget stuff etc.


----------



## MadamRose

I officially hit the 3rd tri!!!! Like I can’t believe it as it feels like just yesterday I was getting my positive test!!

It’s my birthday next Saturday and we are having a 4D scan the same day when I’ll be 28+6 the girls are so excited!!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

So I've reached 'Too Hot For Anything But Summer Dresses But Too Fat To Shave My Legs' weeks pregnant.

Guess I'll just hide away til the nice weather fucks off :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

I mean, it's not all bad. I can do this now :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer I think you look lovely, if I did that baby would boot it off :rofl:

So my body decided yesterday it would go “Happy 3rd tri have some heart burn so bad it makes you sick” :sick: I thought I had my share of sickness at the start of this pregnancy. It was so bad I was actually sick and had to prop myself up on about 6 pillows to be able to sleep ](*,)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry I've been Mia ladies. I have a nasty cold. 
Haven't slept all night because I can't breath out of my nose and it makes me feel like I'm being suffocated. 
When ever I can't breath out of my nose it makes me have panic attacks. 

Today and yesterday have been the worst.
The heat is not helping at all. 

Really hope it sods off soon. 


@MadamRose 
Happy 3rd trimester hon. So sorry about the sickness.


----------



## MadamRose

So despite being told my bump is small I’m actually measuring 2 weeks ahead and midwife wants me to have GTT. I’ve agreed and had it booked but I’m actually torn about having it, not eating for that length of time is likely to make my sickness really bad, plus I have naturally big babies which is why the midwife thinks I’m measuring big. I don’t want my plans of home birth etc to be effected and as bad as I sounds refusing the test would be the best way of going about that. I’ve been reading up and I wouldn’t even be able to have a water birth let alone a home birth if the GTT flagged anything up. The midwife does think it’s unlikely as I have no sugar in my urine etc. Does anyone have any experience with refusing the GTT? I’m now having a major stress out! There are cases of GTT giving false positive results to so it’s not as clear cut as it may seem.


----------



## LoneWanderer

The GTT would only flag something up if there was something to flag up. You aren't going to get false positives, either you'll tolerate the glucose - or you won't.
In which case, yeah it *might* scupper your plans - equally it might not - but getting baby out safely and at the right time is surely the most important thing, not how it happens.

And as for sickness, I was worried about that but I needn't have been. The fasting is overnight, they get you done quick and then send you off ASAP so you can get breakfast. Its not even that bad having the stuff, nothing like I imagined just tastes a bit gross, they give you water after, and get to put your feet up and chill for a couple of hours.


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> The GTT would only flag something up if there was something to flag up. You aren't going to get false positives, either you'll tolerate the glucose - or you won't.
> In which case, yeah it *might* scupper your plans - equally it might not - but getting baby out safely and at the right time is surely the most important thing, not how it happens.
> 
> And as for sickness, I was worried about that but I needn't have been. The fasting is overnight, they get you done quick and then send you off ASAP so you can get breakfast. Its not even that bad having the stuff, nothing like I imagined just tastes a bit gross, they give you water after, and get to put your feet up and chill for a couple of hours.

Having read up there is actually often cases of false positive results with GTT. Which is one of the reasons I’m torn


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hmm, where's that you've seen? That's interesting... Other half works in the hospital lab and he's never known false positives come up, as either the glucose rate spikes or it doesn't..? (I had a lot of questions when I had mine but was very reassured by the time I went).

I've heard of the other way round though, where it gets missed or develops later after the test - it can be slow for the sugar to rise and therefore second blood doesn't catch it...

It's dull, sure, but in my mind absolutely worth it, I'd hate for problems with insulin production to affect baby's health, and any pregnancy can result in GD whether you've had it before or not... 

Besides, a positive would mean extra growth scans and more monitoring so wouldn't necessarily rule out any future birth plans, would depend entirely on baby's growth and your health - often just changing diet slightly is enough to get back to 'normal' levels without medication or birth interventions.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Midwife tomorrow, first actual measuring appt (though they measured me during monitoring and I'm ahead, so we'll see if that's still the case). Weirdly I feel like I've levelled off growing, like I don't feel as huge as I felt last time - but maybe I'm just used to it this time. See what the verdict is but I suspect another large boy is in there, he's already like a starfish that can kick every bit of me at once.

Hoping I might get a section date too, officially it'll be consultant deciding that at 36 weeks BUT coz my midwife really wants to come and see a section birth she's hoping to get it booked ASAP to fit her own diary :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> Hmm, where's that you've seen? That's interesting... Other half works in the hospital lab and he's never known false positives come up, as either the glucose rate spikes or it doesn't..? (I had a lot of questions when I had mine but was very reassured by the time I went).
> 
> I've heard of the other way round though, where it gets missed or develops later after the test - it can be slow for the sugar to rise and therefore second blood doesn't catch it...
> 
> It's dull, sure, but in my mind absolutely worth it, I'd hate for problems with insulin production to affect baby's health, and any pregnancy can result in GD whether you've had it before or not...
> 
> Besides, a positive would mean extra growth scans and more monitoring so wouldn't necessarily rule out any future birth plans, would depend entirely on baby's growth and your health - often just changing diet slightly is enough to get back to 'normal' levels without medication or birth interventions.

I’m gonna ring my local team tomorrow and speak about it more my midwife was running late so felt I didn’t have time to ask questions etc. 
But there are a few studies that talk about false positives due to a variety of factors including being less active during the 2 hour wait that you would normally be (I’d usually be on my feet all day etc). Will speak to local midwife team tomorrow and get more information and weight it all up. Even though I’m measuring big my fundal height is still within normal range


----------



## LoneWanderer

Well if you do go get it done, here's my tip:
I was an idiot who just took a book like a normal person and sat there.
But there was an absolute inspiration of a woman who changed into her slippers, laid across the chairs, and full on went to sleep. I was jealous. Be more her and embrace the two-hour chill fully! :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer thanks the only worry is it says that’s one of the things that can skew the results, being still when normally you’re be super active - id do so many laps around my classroom dashing between the children etc in that time. 

Hope your appointment tomorrow goes well and fingers crossed you get a c-section date!


----------



## Bittersweet

Some difficult news for us today. A few weeks ago I had mega pains and midwife thought it was because baby was transverse. It turns out I actually have tested positive for group strep b. 

a swab and a urine sample both contained it. She went on leave and didn’t tell me so I’ve set with this for god knows how long. Got to pick up anti biotics tomorrow to clear this infection and then see consultant on 14th then she says it’ll be IV anti biotics during birth and if my waters go between 37-induction I’ve to go straight in for the anti biotics to work for baby


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> Some difficult news for us today. A few weeks ago I had mega pains and midwife thought it was because baby was transverse. It turns out I actually have tested positive for group strep b.
> 
> a swab and a urine sample both contained it. She went on leave and didn’t tell me so I’ve set with this for god knows how long. Got to pick up anti biotics tomorrow to clear this infection and then see consultant on 14th then she says it’ll be IV anti biotics during birth and if my waters go between 37-induction I’ve to go straight in for the anti biotics to work for baby

Aww that sucks, sorry to hear that! Stress you don't need, eh? At least they _have_ caught it though, and can now treat it. My friend had that, the meds did their job and her and baby were completely fine. I've heard awful things about it when it's not caught before delivery, but they've picked it up for you and baby and the anti-bs will absolutely do the trick now. Try not to worry!


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet sorry for the stress. Glad they caught it in time


----------



## LoneWanderer

27 weeks today.
My back hurts and I miss my feet :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

Happy 27 weeks @LoneWanderer you look lovely!


----------



## LoneWanderer

All ready for midwife this aft, expecting just measuring, urine test and done, and then other half texts me and says 'hey, just thought I'd warn you but we actually take bloods at 28 weeks'. Wonderful news(!) Now I'm worried it'll be that midwife/vein butcher I had at the start... Pray for my arm ladies! :rofl:


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet im sorry for the positive step b test. I was positive with my son and took the antibiotics early like you. Then at labor he came so fast I had only had a little bit of the antibiotics but he was just fine! 

@MadamRose happy third tri!! So exciting! I always get the GTT as I don’t think it is optional here. But I ended up having GD with my daughter and I am so thankful for the extra scans as I ended up having to be induced early and I am not sure they would have caught anything wrong if we hadn’t been doing growth scans. She ended up being really small and I had IUGR. 

@Suggerhoney ugh I am sorry you aren’t feeling well. Being stuffy is the worst, the feeling of not being able to breathe is horrible. If you have a humidifier those help sometimes! Or a hot steamy shower.

@LoneWanderer yay for an appointment! But I’m sorry you have to do bloods. I didn’t realize they did them at 28 weeks. I know we have the GTT test and TDap shot at 28 weeks but I hope not bloods too. That’s an eventful appointment if so. It will all be over soon!


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks all a farce today as apparently my midwife didn’t follow protocol so the gp won’t do the prescription so now waiting to hear from triage who will do the prescription


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> Thanks all a farce today as apparently my midwife didn’t follow protocol so the gp won’t do the prescription so now waiting to hear from triage who will do the prescription

Well that's bloody ridiculous! Sorry you've been messed about. At least is getting sorted though. Soon be on the meds and clear up them nasties. Onward and upward!


----------



## LoneWanderer

'Twas my midwife, wooo! Sore arm but nowt like before. Always feels like she's left the needle in after when she does it. I'll take it over two weeks of hideous bruising though!!

Still no section date. Didn't get measured either as wouldn't be much difference from last week's monitoring. She couldn't work out which position baby is in - seems noone can, even me - so got a cheeky doppler instead. He's doing good. Lively as hell.

Now to bath and bed the toddler and order a massive takeaway. Marvellous.


----------



## MadamRose

So I spoke to the local triage midwife who seemed happy enough about me saying I wanted to cancel my GTT and that I didn’t need to do anything about my midwife just attend my next midwife appointment and that I just needed to ring the hospital to cancel. Rang hospital and their policy is to only let midwives cancel the GTT unless they are being rearrange. The midwife I spoke to had looked at my notes and said she was suprised my midwife had even suggested a GTT, she said with me being in range she personally wouldn’t have done anything but that if my midwife felt the need to do anything it should have been growth scan before GTT. So she cancelled it and said that if my midwife is still concerned next time ask her to refer me for a growth scan first and then if that shows any worries it would be adviced I got a GTT, she also said there can be occasions of false positives. Glad I did my research and feel happy about what I’m doing knowing that if The midwife is at all concerned next time the advice from hospital is to book a growth scan before anything else. 

@Bittersweet sorry they are messing you around. 

@LoneWanderer sorry you didn’t get May answers at your appointment. I have read in my notes that fundal height shouldn’t be taken less than 2 weeks apart. Do they not do a doppler at at every later appointment no matter what they do where I am.


----------



## Bittersweet

LoneWanderer said:


> Well that's bloody ridiculous! Sorry you've been messed about. At least is getting sorted though. Soon be on the meds and clear up them nasties. Onward and upward!

Still ongoing
Triage had no record of it being asked. 
They’ve agreed to do t but it’ll be tomorrow now. I’ve to go up to hospital to get it


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose
I have my glucose intolerance test on June 30th.
I've no choice' I have to have it becuase of medication I'm on.
I had the test in my last 2 pregnancies as well and it's not bad.
I thankfully tested negative and hope to this time too.
I can understand where ure coming from with worrying about not being able to have the birth u want.
But if it was me I wud have it.
Esp as ure measuring 2 weeks ahead.
I don't know much about gestational diabetes but I think if u have it and it's left untreated it can be dangerous.

It's absolutely ure choice tho and if u really don't want it than just tell them u don't want it. Or u cud express the reasons ure not wanting it and they will probably be able to give u alot of advice.

I've never heard of it giving false positives.
I guess no test is a hundred percent tho.
Have a good think on it hon and maybe have a chat with ure consultant.
Tell them exactly how u feel.
There there to help and make us feel as Comfortable as possible.



Bittersweet said:


> Some difficult news for us today. A few weeks ago I had mega pains and midwife thought it was because baby was transverse. It turns out I actually have tested positive for group strep b.
> 
> a swab and a urine sample both contained it. She went on leave and didn’t tell me so I’ve set with this for god knows how long. Got to pick up anti biotics tomorrow to clear this infection and then see consultant on 14th then she says it’ll be IV anti biotics during birth and if my waters go between 37-induction I’ve to go straight in for the anti biotics to work for baby


0h goodness hon.
I've heard of that in the past. Dont really know much about it tho. I really hope everything turns out OK.
I


LoneWanderer said:


> 27 weeks today.
> My back hurts and I miss my feet :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1098923


1 more week and ure in 3rd trimester hon eeeeeeeeek.
Ahhhhh look how lovely u look and that beautiful bump.
I can't see my feet either.
I had a go at trying to shave down there but nope wasn't happening. Can't see past the bump Hahaha. So I'll just have to be all hairy lmao.
:rofl:



So I had my consultant appointment and it went well.
My liver function blood test and bile levels are all Still normol so my itching must be down to my eczema.
I no I'm still not out of the woods yet and can still develop ICP but so far so good.
Blood pressure was good.
Baby was supper active and HB very loud.he lit kicking the midwives hand haha.

I have a liver scan today Thursday 3rd June.

Then next Thursday I have my first growth scan.
Midwife on the 16th June
And on 30th June I have my glucose test and also another consultant appointment.
I expect July Aug and early September to be just as busy and crazy haha.

I asked about my induction and he said if everything keeps going smoothly like it is now then induction will be 37 to 38 weeks.
But if I develop ICP again and bile levels get high or if I get pre eclampsia again, then induction will be earlier.
So it's just a case of waiting and seeing right now.

No date yet but they don't normally give me that intill 3 to 2 weeks b4.

Brought myself some maternity clothes on a sight called Shein.
only a few bits to keep me going untill the end.
The prices were cheap and the reviews good.
Should be here in a few days so will let u know what the clothing is like.
I brought a nightie too that says mom on the front.
I'm gonna definitely take that with me when I go in hospital.

Still not brought anything for baby yet. 
And still need to book that whooping caught vaccine haha. 

Will be doing our social media announcement on Saturday. I'm feeling a bit nervous about it tbh.

I know the sort of comments I will get.

What another one

Wow pregnant again

Omg can't believe ure having another one


Blah blah blah.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Feeling a bit better but don't want to speak to soon. Been so hot hear the last few days. It was 27c on Tuesday. That's the day I felt my worst with the cold so the heat was horrible. Loads cooler now thank goodness. 
I do love it when it's warm but u hate it being supper hot.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney i spoke to the midwife at the hospital yesterday when I rang to cancel it and she said she wouldn’t have even booked me one. She said if my midwife was concerned it should have been growth scan and then GTT if that came back abnormal. The midwife on the phone works at the hospital department we’re all the scans and tests are done. She said if I was her patient she wouldn’t have even asked for a growth scan as all guidance says +/-2 weeks is normal and if you look on my fundal chart I am clearly within normal range. She also said that it is true there can be false positive cases. As this was her advice (and she works in the department where it’s all done) and it seems if my midwife is concerned it should be a growth scan first I’m glad I questioned it now tbh. If she wanted me to do a growth scan and then it’s abnormal then I’ll do the GTT. The original triage midwife said cancel my appointment and then just attend my 31 week appointment, what I’m going to do it ring local triage back today (it was closed by the time the hospital midwife range yesterday) and mention their advice that way if my midwife wants me to have a growth scan before 31 weeks she can get it booked. 

I’m glad your appointment went well and that all your tests come back nice and clear. I’m glad your also seem to be feeling better. 

@Bittersweet sorry you are being so messed around.


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney yes I always get annoyed at how people thing it’s okay to leave those kind of comments on someone’s pregnancy announcement. It’s so rude. Glad all is going smoothly!

@MadamRose thats nice they let you cancel! Here it isn’t an option. We all have to do it. 

@Bittersweet ugh I’m sorry. That’s so annoying. I hope they get it all sorted out for you soon and you can get the meds started. When I had it my dr said to eat lots of yogurt too, so not sure if that helps or if it is get good probiotics back in you cause the medicine cleans out all good and bad bacteria.

@LoneWanderer glad you had your midwife so your arm didn’t get butchered! 

what is the current practice at y’all’s delivering hospitals as far as covid goes. Right now we are only allowed one person with us, so I will be taking my husband obviously. My mom and his mom are bummed as they have come to the other births. But maybe it will change by September.


----------



## Bittersweet

Thank you I just picked the meds up so hopefully will be fine soon enough. 
In terms of birth we can have 1 birthing partner who can be there the whole time and visit whole time and then 1 second nominated one at midwifes agreement


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks @atx614 

In terms of birth I haven’t actually asked about how many people can or can’t be there because I’m planning on a home birth. Worse case scenario if I got transferred only one person can go in the ambulance anyway. 

@Bittersweet glad they got your sorted :)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Pretty sure we can only have one as it stands - thank god! My mother was an actual nightmare the whole time I was in last time, am really looking forward to her NOT being there at all this time :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Haha lone!!
I wanted my mum there this time but she’s not keen so never mind


----------



## LoneWanderer

Whooping cough vaccine tomorrow so I'm expecting to spend Saturday in bed, as last time it really wiped me out and I felt terrible after.
To be honest even if I feel fine I'll probably ham it up and make other half take the baby out for the day anyway: I haven't had a chance to lay about and do nothing in... oh, about 20 months now :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
Oh yes of course. Because I have a growth scan on Thursday and then the glucose test is at the end of the month. 

I also read its normal to be up to 2 weeks more and is within range. 
I always 2 weeks more with my biggest baby. But with my last pregnancy I sometimes measured a week more or a week less. 
I think sometimes different midwifes can give u a slight different measurement too and not quite get it at the top of the public bone. 
I'm so happy u had the choice hon. Glad u got a second opinion. 
Do u feel a bit better now? 




atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney yes I always get annoyed at how people thing it’s okay to leave those kind of comments on someone’s pregnancy announcement. It’s so rude. Glad all is going smoothly!
> 
> @MadamRose thats nice they let you cancel! Here it isn’t an option. We all have to do it.
> 
> @Bittersweet ugh I’m sorry. That’s so annoying. I hope they get it all sorted out for you soon and you can get the meds started. When I had it my dr said to eat lots of yogurt too, so not sure if that helps or if it is get good probiotics back in you cause the medicine cleans out all good and bad bacteria.
> 
> @LoneWanderer glad you had your midwife so your arm didn’t get butchered!
> 
> what is the current practice at y’all’s delivering hospitals as far as covid goes. Right now we are only allowed one person with us, so I will be taking my husband obviously. My mom and his mom are bummed as they have come to the other births. But maybe it will change by September.


Sometimes just wish people wudnt say anything. 
I was a only child growing up so I love having a big family. 
My kids are not all little either. 
There 
18 15 from my ex

With DH we have a 10 8 and 21 month old. 
So I manage fine. 
The largest family here is a family called the Radfords and they had 22 kid's. 

She had her last baby at age 45. 
They have there own TV show. 
I always watch it when there on. 

There all like a year apart as well so that must be crazy. I definitely cudnt do it lol. 





Bittersweet said:


> Thank you I just picked the meds up so hopefully will be fine soon enough.
> In terms of birth we can have 1 birthing partner who can be there the whole time and visit whole time and then 1 second nominated one at midwifes agreement


Glad u have ure meds hon. Hope they help. 


I had my liver scan and got to have a quick peek at baby. He's grown since my 20 week one. He has chubby cheeks and such a cute nose. 
Can't wait for my growth scan. 

As for birth I think in the UK ure only aloud 1 birth partner at the moment. 
They did allow 2 b4 all this covid stuff. 
I did notice the restaurant was open again at the hospital tho. It was shut for ages because of covid. Only staff cud use it. But now it's open to the public so at least when they give me the pessery to induce me ' me and dh can walk down to the canteen and have some nice food. 
Mind u when I Was unduced last time it was a Sunday so the food was rubbish. 
They have much more choice and nice things in the week and on Saturdays. 

Watch me get a Sunday induction date again haha.


----------



## Zoboe95

Wow I missed a lot! Been for a very hot long weekend camping, then straight back for 2 days at work! 

Bein beaten up from inside while writing this! Just got to that stage where my stomach wobbles when she kicks! 

24 weeks now, which is always a nice one to reach ❤️

@LoneWanderer wise words on glucose scan ...I supposedly need one because my dad is diabetic, even though I'm tiny and baby is tiny and they've said she will be early. I'm still waiting to be sent appt, but when they do, I think I will accept anyway to be on the safe side. If it makes me puke, it makes me puke. Not the end of the world :holly:

Oh got a pay rise yesterday which was lovely! I want to go and spend some money on baby stuff today, but I'm really uninspired on where to go!


----------



## MadamRose

@Zoboe95 glad you had a nice time away! Happy V-day definitely a lovely point to get to!


----------



## MadamRose

I’ve got my 4D scan booked for tomorrow, never had one before but it’s my birthday and a lovely way for the girls to feel involved with the baby.


----------



## Bittersweet

Hope the scan is good madam rose. 
We are still not allowed children at appts or post birth. Really really hope this changes before I go in I’d love my son to come in to hospital to meet baby x


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Hope the scan is good madam rose.
> We are still not allowed children at appts or post birth. Really really hope this changes before I go in I’d love my son to come in to hospital to meet baby x

I don’t think we are here in hospital etc this is a private paid for scan so they allow children :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
So cool u have a 4d scan booked. That will be so cool seeing what baby looks like. 
I'm still thinking of booking one for 30 weeks but money is tight so not sure if we will be able too at the moment. Hope we can. 
If not I do have all my growth scans. There just 2d ones tho. 
Wud love a 4d one just too see his face and what he looks like. Hopefully money will be a little better nearer the time. 
What a great birthday present tho seeing baby in 4d. 
Can't wait to see pics. 


@Zoboe95 
Happy vday hon. 
Hope u had a lovely time camping. 
So cool u got a pay rise too. Congratulations


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Hope the scan is good madam rose.
> We are still not allowed children at appts or post birth. Really really hope this changes before I go in I’d love my son to come in to hospital to meet baby x


I'm in the uk and I really hope by September children can visit. 
I'm gonna be in hospital for 5 to 6 days so I'll be devastated if my children can't come too see me:-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

My induction date should be between September 4th to September 11th. 

I'm really worried about this Indian verrient and us being in lockdown again. 
I know last year womon had to give birth without there husbands. 
I don't think I wud mind so much if I was having a section but I really want my DH there for support for Labour. 
I've had 2 very traumatic births and the thought of going through that again without my husbands support is really making me anxious. 
And then being stuck in hospital for 5 days and not being aloud visitors. Oh gosh I just hope things keep improving and we don't go into another lock down.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney thanks I can’t wait. The place near me is really good value I’m getting the scan, a video and all the images on a USB for £80 which I think is so reasonable.

In terms of us going into lockdown again I think it’s unlikely but even if we do I think government and hospitals have learnt from last time. Government wrote guidance for NHS saying no women should have to attend maternity appointments, scans etc alone so I think 1 partner will still be allowed at birth no matter what


----------



## LoneWanderer

Probably the odd one out but I really don't want little one to visit the hospital, he's still very small so I think it would be a shock as he wouldn't really understand. Excited for him to meet the new baby at home once I've had a day or two to recover. Besides, it'll be lovely to have a break, get meals brought to me, and just lay about in bed snuggling the new one without the stress of visitors and all that! (I do like being in hospital, not gonna lie!)

When we come home I'm planning to hand baby over to Daddy first then bring the boy into the room, so he gets all the cuddles off Mumma first, and then show him his new brother.

Honestly though I'm more worried about the shock to the poor old dog - he's going from an only child to the oldest of three in just 22 months :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh yeah so I'm back from the bloody whooping cough jab and my arm already feels massive, it's itching like mad where the needle went in, so I'm expecting another rough day or two like I had last time. Planning to spend tomorrow in bed playing Xbox :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm in the uk and I really hope by September children can visit.
> I'm gonna be in hospital for 5 to 6 days so I'll be devastated if my children can't come too see me:-(

Me too. Longer if baby is early again :( I was in for almost 3 weeks with my son


----------



## atx614

I’m not sure I will have my kids come visit in the hospital if we are only there two days. But if we are there longer I would like them to come. 

@Zoboe95 happy Vday!!!

@MadamRose ooo I can’t wait to see your 4d pics. I’ve never had a 4d scan either. With my DD they gave me a peak at her in 3D which was cool. Never seen 4d!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Not feeling bad at all, it's a vaccinated miracle! Still staying in while other half takes baby out though. Putting feet up with a nice icy drink and an Emmerdale Farm catchup marathon. I'm just so damn cool these days... :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose Oh hon that makes me feel so much better knowing that. Just as long as DH can be there I will be ok. 

@Bittersweet 
Yikes 3 weeks. I really hope u won't be in that long this time. I was in for 2 weeks with dd because she was a month early. 


@LoneWanderer 
Oh my goodness I really thought I was the only one. I like staying in hospital too haha. I think its just because u get to lay around and chill and all dinner and everything is done for you. 
Haha. 
I'm kinda glad I will be staying in for 5 to 6 days because lots of snuggles with new baby providing I don't have to have him ealier and him needing scbu like DD. I hole that does not happen. 

U look absolutely stunning. Love the dress sorry about the sore arm. 



Sooo finally reached VDay 24 weeks yay:yipee:

This is when I can start really enjoying my pregnancy and chill out a bit haha. 

I also did my social media announcement today and getting so many lovely comments.


----------



## Bittersweet

Happy V day @Suggerhoney!

So I hadn’t felt baby move all day went to triage in and out baby fine.but two days ago my BP was 126/62 and today it’s 129/69 taken after baby we checked and reassured.

my usual bp is aboht 110/60.

In a bit concerned by the numbers they said it was fine but that’s high for me


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney happy v-day!!! 

@Bittersweet glad everything is okay!


----------



## MadamRose

Scan was amazing baby started off breach, with its hands and feet both above its head, by the end of the scan baby was head down. At one point the lady quickly told us to look away as baby went from head up to head down and it’s bum was suddenly were it’s head had been (she made sure we didn’t get a sneak peak of sex by accident) 

The girls loved every second of it! She said the baby even has the starts of hair at the back of their head!


----------



## Bittersweet

Fantastic photos hun you can properly see features and everything how lovely


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you ladies.


@Bittersweet
So happy everything is OK. My little one has been a little quiet today but moving now. I think sometimes there having a good sleep hehe.
He normally gets very lively at night and early In the morning.
We went for a lovely evening walk but oh my by the end of it my pelvis hurt. So now sat watching The Karate Kid. Oldie but a classic.

@MadamRose
Wow how cool are those pics. U can see features and everything. Such a cute little baba hon makes me melt<3


Here are some pics we took on our walk.


----------



## LoneWanderer

So, so very tired. Like, can barely even move level tired. Guess the second trimester glow has decided to end early.
I feel cheated.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Literally me.
Damn, it's hot.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney looks like you had a lovely walk.

@LoneWanderer sorry you are struggling with the heat.

I decided to compare baby to my girls. I think baby definitely has some similarities with my eldest. 29 weeks today! No bump picture as I’ve been in PJs all day so I’ll do it tomorrow!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hahahahaha @LoneWanderer that was literally me last week when it was 27c. I had that stinking cold too and just felt like I was melting it was so hot. 
Thats the only thing about being due in September. U have to be at ure biggest all summer. It got up to 35c when I was pregnant last time and he was a September baby. I thought I was gonna die. 

Today I've found it a bit more bearable. It's not been too hot today. 
I'm not a huge fan of the heat. 
I don't mind it being around 22 23c but any more than that I hate it. 

I have a fan on all night because I get so hot at night and find it so hard to sleep. 


@MadamRose 
I can definitely see the likeness.


----------



## MadamRose

So 29 week bump picture a day last - I’m back to work (dreading it tbh, first two weeks out if class in the office but not sure what we are doing after)

Hospital etc have decided that I don’t need a growth scan yet but that I may do in the end will depend on how measurements go at next few appointments as to if I end up needing any.


----------



## atx614

Love all the bump pics!! And the 4d pics are so awesome. It’s amazing how you can see the features.

gah I am so hot too. I just buckled and ordered a maternity swim suit. I had just been wearing a tshirt over a shorts bra and normal swim bottoms but the bottoms are uncomfortable now and the T-shirt makes me feel like a whale LOL. So hopefully it fits and can get me through this hot summer. 

September is when my daughter was born too and it is a hard north month I feel like. You go through the heat of summer. And then when baby is born it is the start of sick season so you have to be extra careful and it’s more stressful I feel like! My son was may and it was the end of sick season and I was much more relaxed with him as an infant.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose ure bump has gotten bigger hon. Can't believe ure coming up to 30 weeks that's like the home stretch. 

@atx614 
It's been hot here too. The last few days have not been too bad but its set to be 26c over the weekend. 
I quite like a September due date. 
My eldest were June and August and both years were so so hot so when they were born they didn't get to wear all the cute onesies they just lived in vests. 
My eldest nearly 18 year old dd was 19th Aug and she just lived in a nappy because it was so hot untill September then she got to wear all the cute stuff but she had grown lots by then. 
I loved Tommy being born in September because we got to swaddle him and keep him all cosy. 
The only hard part is being very pregnant through the whole summer.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've had 2 winter babies too Jan and Feb and hated having too wear a coat and cover up the bump. Maternity clothing is definitely nicer in summer so that's good. 
I've ordered a few more Maternity bits off a site called Shein. Its quite cheep and I just wanted a few more bits just to keep me going with 3 more months still to go. 
Been watching lots of Shein maternity hauls on YouTube and they seem good. 
If I fits nicely I may order one or two more bits. It's hard with the UK even tho it's summer and yes it can get very hot it can also be very changeable and get chilly. 
June is normally a mixed bag month and the July is normally hot. August can be a mixed bag too. 
Some hot days esp early August then usually toward the end esp in the evenings it can get a bit chilly and September is normally a pleasant month but it can go from being warm to cold in a blink of an eye.


----------



## LoneWanderer

On the subject of comparing to previous babies...

I'm so, so curious to know what colour hair this new lad will have. Me and other half are both brown haired. My dad is ginger, my many siblings are all a mix of blonde and brown.

My uncle on my dad's side is also ginger - and his two lads (so, my first cousins) both had girls with bright red hair. So, I strongly suspected I'd also have a ginger kid, and I did.

So now I'm expecting the same again, think I'll get a right shock if they give me a blonde or brown haired baby :rofl:

But I've just read that the odds are only like 1 in 4 of passing on paternal red genes to a grandchild, even if both parents have the recessive gene. So I am now very curious what we'll get...


----------



## Zoboe95

I'm intrigued too @LoneWanderer. I have ginger hair, as does my brother, my mum and my dad. OH has dark brown almost black hair, but lg has quite blondish brown hair still. I have a massive family with over 20 cousins, but only one is ginger so who knows!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all was wondering if I could peek in and say Hi! I'm due 7th Oct but will be having baby by the end of Sept! 

I have 6 kiddies already, suffer from fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue syndrome, I'm ashamed to say I'm overweight so no bump pics from me but I do like seeing everyone progress. Hope your all ok xx


----------



## atx614

Welcome @Catmumof4 ! I am due oct 2nd but will have the baby end of September also.


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank you! It's odd knowing I'm definitely having her early this time xx


----------



## LoneWanderer

Officially 28 weeks and third tri today! Just 11 weeks more to go now - eeek!

Ordered EVERYTHING yesterday - pram, car seat, basket and all that - and bag is packed. Onto the final stretch... it's gone quite fast actually, despite all my whinging :rofl:


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer happy 28 weeks!! So exciting to have everything ordered and your bag packed! You are on top of it! What all did you put in your bag? I’ll be packing mine in a few weeks but can’t remember what all to pack.
Nursing bra
Chapstick
Stetchy comfy clothes to go home in
Baby outfit for going home
Nursing pillow
Anything else important I’m missing?


----------



## atx614

Catmumof4 said:


> Thank you! It's odd knowing I'm definitely having her early this time xx

Yes! That’s how I feel too! My son was two weeks late so I was DONE by the end. This time though I feel like I’ll run out of time at the end since I’ll know the exact date once my doctor makes it. It’s weird that I’ll know the date, but also nice as I won’t have to wonder or labor watch.


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer i know with lots of these things they say you have a 1/x chance but I think if your families genes are strong in that area if can always be more likely. Happy 28 weeks and 3rd tri!!! My emergency hospital bag is really but hoping I won’t need it. I literally need to order a newborn sling insert and I’m good to go in terms of everything else.

@Catmumof4 welcome :)


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> @LoneWanderer happy 28 weeks!! So exciting to have everything ordered and your bag packed! You are on top of it! What all did you put in your bag? I’ll be packing mine in a few weeks but can’t remember what all to pack.
> Nursing bra
> Chapstick
> Stetchy comfy clothes to go home in
> Baby outfit for going home
> Nursing pillow
> Anything else important I’m missing?

So I've got like 5 baby outfits - last time the boy ended up wearing everything I'd brought, he was quite sicky first few days (section babies don't get the fluid squeezed out of them as well as natural ones) so he was changed a lot. And I was in five days so I got through a ton of clothes too. Hoping nearer the 3 day mark this time.

Which means I've got tons of nursing tops and bras, leggings, nightie, slippers, washbag. Pads and scar-friendly throwaway pants.

Formula bottles just in case. Colostrum syringes too. Soft toy for baby. Books, electric fan, list of phone numbers and notes. Think that's it, I'll pack a bag of snacks right before we leave though :rofl:


----------



## Catmumof4

I love packing the bag! Feels so real when that is done! This is my first planned section so I'm hoping it will be easier to pack for Lol! 

I'm bottle feeding (please don't judge) 
SOOOO-
Bottles and milk
Nappies
Vests and Sleepsuits
Going home outfit and jacket
Bibs/muslins 
Dummy
Wipes 
My mum always crochet a new blanket for baby
My bras-knickers and socks
Slippers 
Support cusion this time around
Nightys
Going home clothes
Wash bag
Makeup bag (post baby selfies I always look like poo but want to try feel bit better about myself after this one)
My pillow (can't go anywhere without it!)
Charger
Snacks
Change
Puzzle book

(I have a thing all underwear etc for after has to be new lol i never buy myself anything except when I have a baby Lol!!)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ahhhh shite yeah I've forgot newborn nappies ](*,) :rofl:

Probably important...


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hahaha yes @LoneWanderer u will definitely be needing those hehehee. Happy 28 weeks hon and 3rd trimester. Time will fly now. 



Welcome @Catmumof4 good to see u over here. I also sway between here and the October group. 
My original due date going by AF wud be been 7th October and 30th September going by Ovulation, but at my dating scan I was put forward so now due 25th September but will also be having baby a bit ealier. 
Between 37 to 38 weeks my consultant has said. No official date set yet but that comes later. 
I had ICP in my last pregnancy and the pregnancy b4 that I had ICP and pre eclampsia. 
If I get any of those things again then my induction will be earlier. 


So I'm just sat in the scanning room waiting for my first growth scan. 
Have read baby should be around 1 and a half lbs.
Probably over 2lbs already tho lol. 

I still haven't done anything. 
We are going to Asda after my scan so I'm gonna get some new born nappies and wipes and mite get him some other bits. 
I still need to sort through DS newborn stuff. 

I never pack my bag untill 34 weeks. 
Don't know why that's always when I've done it. 
I will start getting bits for it tho around 28ish weeks. 
Just gonna get bits here and there so it's not so expensive. 

My Shein maternity clothing order came and I'm so happy with it. 
I've ordered a jumpsuit now which I can wear after baby too for comfort. 


Where I don't have a anterior placenta this time I'm getting beaten from the inside. 
I never had movements and kicks this strong until weeks 28 with ds and dd because the placenta cushioned alot of it. 
But with this one its full force. 
Can really see my belly move now.


----------



## Catmumof4

I'm the opposite @Suggerhoney I have never had a placenta in the front so they feel a lot lighter then I'm used to atm.

1 more week for v day for me!! X


----------



## LoneWanderer

When we had #1 and the paediatrician took him away for his day one checks, we got him back shortly after with the horrified looking young doctor saying 'well, his bowels definitely work!'. So we completely avoided that terrifying first poop - and changing it - ahahahaha!

Doubt we'll get lucky twice :rofl:


----------



## Catmumof4

Omg hahaha! I remember with one of mine I was changing her first poop and thought we had escaped a poonami but then she carried on while I was changing her... it was horrific Lol!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

The black tar poop is gross lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So scan went really well. 
Caught him red handed punching my bladder little monkey. 
He is on the 38th percentile and weighs 1lb 9oz. 
Next growth scan is being booked and should be around 28 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Anyone else got any appointments? My midwife appointment is next week so will be interesting to see what my fundal height is. I know its not that accurate tho but saying that with DS2 I kept measuring 2 weeks ahead and he was my biggest baby. 
Dd always measured small and she was my teeny 5lb baby. 
She was so small it actually scared me I thought I was gonna break her. She was like a little dolly.


----------



## Zoboe95

Aah first poop last time was the one thing stopping us going home! She was finally keeping warm etc, but 3 days in she hadn't done her first poop so we couldn't leave! They sent a doctor over to check her bowels (delightful job) and the second he arrived, she popped! 

All I remember of my hospital bag was food, food and more food! Also I took a smaller bag into hospital then had loads of extras in a bag in the car so that OH could top us up without me having to remember where things were at home!


----------



## Bittersweet

Made it to 28 weeks yay! So hot and in comfy and my bump is sensitive and sore to touch today!

I have scan and consultant Monday will be double checking the gender they said at 20 weeks given she swayed a bit! I’m hoping to get my induction date as well as it’s not a debate I’m being induced and he’s clear it’s 38! Max so hoping he’ll set a provisional date appreciated it may CHange if something else does 

had midwife Tuesday past baby head down and very low she thinks but scan will confirm


----------



## MadamRose

My hospital bag doesn’t have much in but I hope not to have to use it. It’s got a few nappies, incontinent pants (I find them nicer than pads after birth) baby’s first outfit, 2 tops and 2 leggings for me, a blanket for baby and a wash bag. I have it in the room in birth in at home that was can be grabbed if have to go to hospital, babu’s first outfit is always right at the top so it’s easy to grab once baby is born at home. 

@Suggerhoney glad the scan went well! I don’t see my midwife a week on Tuesday when I’ll be 31 weeks. I think a lot about what happens from there will depend on my fundal height. 


@Bittersweet yay for 28 weeks. Hope you get some answer when you have scan and see consultant!


----------



## atx614

@Catmumof4 I have an anterior placenta this time around too and kicks have been much lighter. Happy to feel her every day now though. She’s more active at morning and before bed for sure.

@Suggerhoney my next appointment is Wednesday. But it’s just a short one. Doppler and measure the bump. Then my next appointment in July will be glucose test and whooping cough shot so that one will be longer.

The hospital here provides almost everything for baby except going home outfit. But if you want cuter clothes or blankets while in the hospital you do need those as theirs are plain and gender neutral. So maybe I will bring a few cute outfits or at least a cute hat and blanket for pictures. @Zoboe95 thats a good idea to have a bag of extras in the car hubby can go get stuff from but you don’t have to lug in. I am going to do that this time! The hospital also has the disposable undies and pads/ice packs and perennial care items for us to use there and they send us home with some too. But I do need to buy more for once I run out at home. Oh and I need to get breast pads cause I leaked a lot last time. I think I’ll start making a list now so I hopefully don’t forget anything.

Vday today finally!! Woohoo


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> Aah first poop last time was the one thing stopping us going home! She was finally keeping warm etc, but 3 days in she hadn't done her first poop so we couldn't leave! They sent a doctor over to check her bowels (delightful job) and the second he arrived, she popped!
> 
> All I remember of my hospital bag was food, food and more food! Also I took a smaller bag into hospital then had loads of extras in a bag in the car so that OH could top us up without me having to remember where things were at home!


I think I'm gonna have to pack some crackers and cheese I can't get enough lol. We get food in hospital but definitely gonna pack some nice yummies hehhehe. 
Hope ure scan goes well hon. Happy 28 weeks and 3rd trimester yay. 




MadamRose said:


> My hospital bag doesn’t have much in but I hope not to have to use it. It’s got a few nappies, incontinent pants (I find them nicer than pads after birth) baby’s first outfit, 2 tops and 2 leggings for me, a blanket for baby and a wash bag. I have it in the room in birth in at home that was can be grabbed if have to go to hospital, babu’s first outfit is always right at the top so it’s easy to grab once baby is born at home.
> 
> @Suggerhoney glad the scan went well! I don’t see my midwife a week on Tuesday when I’ll be 31 weeks. I think a lot about what happens from there will depend on my fundal height.
> 
> 
> @Bittersweet yay for 28 weeks. Hope you get some answer when you have scan and see consultant!


Thanks hon. 




atx614 said:


> @Catmumof4 I have an anterior placenta this time around too and kicks have been much lighter. Happy to feel her every day now though. She’s more active at morning and before bed for sure.
> 
> @Suggerhoney my next appointment is Wednesday. But it’s just a short one. Doppler and measure the bump. Then my next appointment in July will be glucose test and whooping cough shot so that one will be longer.
> 
> The hospital here provides almost everything for baby except going home outfit. But if you want cuter clothes or blankets while in the hospital you do need those as theirs are plain and gender neutral. So maybe I will bring a few cute outfits or at least a cute hat and blanket for pictures. @Zoboe95 thats a good idea to have a bag of extras in the car hubby can go get stuff from but you don’t have to lug in. I am going to do that this time! The hospital also has the disposable undies and pads/ice packs and perennial care items for us to use there and they send us home with some too. But I do need to buy more for once I run out at home. Oh and I need to get breast pads cause I leaked a lot last time. I think I’ll start making a list now so I hopefully don’t forget anything.
> 
> Vday today finally!! Woohoo


I've seen the little hats they give baby girls in US hospitals and there just so cute. 
We get a knitted one when we have ours here now but we're not aloud to keep them they just put them on for the first 24 or so hours..


So today marks 25 weeks 
Here's the bump 
Excuse the no make up mug :sick:


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney what a gourgeous bump but daaamm girl you huge! (In the best way!)


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney lovely bump I think you look perfect for 25 weeks!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney what a gourgeous bump but daaamm girl you huge! (In the best way!)


Hahaha I feel huge lol. Think my tummy muscles have had it lol:rofl:




MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney lovely bump I think you look perfect for 25 weeks!!!


Awwww thank you sweetheart <3


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I honestly don’t think you look that big!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney I honestly don’t think you look that big!


Really hon. I keep thinking is my bump too big. Probably gonna have a elephant hahaa


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay @LoneWanderer 
This made me lol.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney I'm so sorry if that came out wrong!! Showed my partner your bump (not face or quote) and said how pregnant would you say this lady is and he guessed 36 weeks! I didn't mean that in a disrespectful way I looove big bumps especially when you can tell your very slim before hand! I'm just fat so most people prob can't even tell which sucks!! Lol


----------



## Neversayno

Wow….Mrs Slacker over here catching up!! 

all these amazing bumps and scans! I’ve had so many appointment for baby. Consultant who has said I can try natural but won’t be able to be in a pool to birth. I’ve decided to book a planned c section for 40 weeks but if I go into labour naturally then I will give it a go! Basically and induction is a no go from me! 

I’ve got my gestational diabetes test this week, a growth scan and a consultant appointment. If Boris Johnson extends the date of 21 June I will also be finishing work this Friday and working from home. The school will not allow me on premises but I have argued I could be locked in a room safely…they’re not budging! 

all this with packing to move which we are doing on 19 July when I will be 32 weeks pregnant! Talk about everything happening at once! 

so, I apologise for being so slack ladies I barely get time to eat and sleep at the moment!!!


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno i think we are going to be extended - everything I’ve read says 2-4 weeks more. Which for me takes me to a week before we break up, not sure if my head will then expect me back in class for the last four days (I can see reasons for yes and also reasons why it seems silly for 4 days). It’s upsetting they can’t let you be in school, I am in a office and Friday morning I stood on the stairs to said office and hand a conversation with all the children as they came into school, it was lovely to see all their faces!


----------



## MadamRose

Somehow I’m at 30 weeks! I honestly can’t believe it tbh. 10 weeks left and could be as little as 7, especially as DD2 came at 38 weeks!!! 

Everything is almost ready just got last few bits like baby monitor and baby insert for my carrier to get!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Neversayno pretty sure will be another month, I'm sorry your not allowed in must suck!

@MadamRose aww baby bump is lovely! Wish I was at 30 weeks! Seems to be dragging since 20 weeks


----------



## MadamRose

Catmumof4 said:


> @Neversayno pretty sure will be another month, I'm sorry your not allowed in must suck!
> 
> @MadamRose aww baby bump is lovely! Wish I was at 30 weeks! Seems to be dragging since 20 weeks

I keep expecting it to drag, it’s not really dragged at all yet tbh!


----------



## Bittersweet

Yay for 30 weeks madam rose!!!

Can’t wait for scan tomorrow I’ve been having pain it’s right where my belly button is and the surrounding area and it’s so to touch and move :(


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ever expanding and proper knackered.
28+...3? 4? God knows, I keep losing count.
Stressful weekend, baby really poorly (hot, drowsy, whinging a lot) so he's currently in A&E with his dad waiting for assessment. True to form, apparently he's perked right up in there and is charging about, merrily eating his snacks. Typical(!) Just waiting for update.


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer kids eh?! Really hope everything is fine for him!! X


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer hope all is okay!


----------



## Bittersweet

How’s the wee one lone?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney I'm so sorry if that came out wrong!! Showed my partner your bump (not face or quote) and said how pregnant would you say this lady is and he guessed 36 weeks! I didn't mean that in a disrespectful way I looove big bumps especially when you can tell your very slim before hand! I'm just fat so most people prob can't even tell which sucks!! Lol


Haha don't worry hon I wasn't offended at all bless ya lol.
I'm short too so I guess my bump can only go out.
I'm actually really excited about how big my bump is going to get lol. 
I carried really low last time but this one seems higher. 

Please don't worry sweety u really didn't offend me at all. 
I'm 5ft 4 and was 8st 12 b4 pregnancy. I'm 9st 10 now. 

Love having a bit more meat on me bones lol. I've always been slender but I've always hated it. 
I wish I was more curvy and womanly I've no hips but I do have big boobs. There ridiculous now I look like a cow with udders lmao:rofl::mamafy:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
Oh hon I hope he is OK. Please let us know how he gets on.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
Wow 30 weeks that's awesome hon. Definitely the final stretch now.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney thanks I did worry


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney thanks I did worry



Awwwww hon please don't. Honest I'm OK. 
<3


----------



## LoneWanderer

Some kind of infection, dunno what though. He HATED the hospital, never screamed so much in his life. Was so upset and out of it that he didn't even recognise me when I got there. Took them ages to stabilise his temp, and his heart rate kept shooting up, most likely due to all the screaming.

BUT he's home now: perked right up in the car, temp now normal, on the typical calpol rotation and currently having a big ol' sleep. I'm fucking knackered too so same for me (minus the calpol).


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer thank God he is better now! Hope u all get some good sleep tonight! X


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww how is he today lone?

Mai just had scan baby is measuring big weighing approximately 3lbs already!!!! I do have excess fluid and I’ve been getting cramping so they said to tell consultant about the cramps. 

and she said defo still team :pink: I seen 3 lines this time clear as day no penis shape at all. Maybe it’ll begin to sink in now.


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet are they full cramps or could they be braxton hicks? Mine have been really bad the last week or so. Take growth scans with a pinch of salt they can they the estimated weights wrong


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> @Bittersweet are they full cramps or could they be braxton hicks? Mine have been really bad the last week or so. Take growth scans with a pinch of salt they can they the estimated weights wrong

That’s me just home 5.5 hours later irritable uterus apparently my prem rest was was neg and they just have no answer but that’s fine I’m home at least


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer so glad he is back home bless him. 
Hope he gets well soon. 

@Bittersweet 
Growth scans are not always accurate hon so try not to worry. My last DS was over 2lbs at 26 weeks and so say 7lbs at 33 weeks. Had him at 37+3 weeks and he was 7lb 6 oz. 
Probably wud of been big if I had to go the whole hog. 
But growth scans are just a guess really.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose I had terrible painful braxton hicks from 29 weeks with my last ds. 
Pre Dominal Labour from 33 weeks and the whole plug and bloody show at just 34 weeks. 
Still got to my induction date of 37+3 weeks. 
Braxton hicks get more painful with each child. 
I get them now but only mild at the moment.


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet gla all is okay. 

@Suggerhoney i had them with DD 1 abs DD2 but never as uncomfortably and strong as I am with this one


----------



## Bittersweet

I also have high fluid not massively but slightly over the threshold line and my white blood cell count is on the highest point of normal. No wonder I’ve been feeling so out of sorts


----------



## Neversayno

@MadamRose happy 30 weeks! Wow it’s flown by!!

@Bittersweet glad all is ok. I have a growth scan on Friday I wonder whether they will tell me anything! They’re always so silent up here and not that friendly tbf!! 

@LoneWanderer so glad little one is ok, they give us quite a fright don’t they! 

so I received the dreaded news today…Friday is my last day: I’m so gutted I won’t get to see the end of term with all my students.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Bittersweet Are you on any antibiotics for the white cells? What's your plan going forward?

Iv been getting some horrible pains! Could be Braxton hicks but don't feel like Braxton hicks iv had before, iv never had a low anterior placenta before either so who knows lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Bittersweet gla all is okay.
> 
> @Suggerhoney i had them with DD 1 abs DD2 but never as uncomfortably and strong as I am with this one


Awww hon so sorry there so uncomfortable. I really thought I was going into labour at 29 weeks because I had contractions in the front and back low down. It cud of been the pre dominal labour starting then. 
I had never heard of pre dominal labour b4 untill they told me that's what it was..
So it's basically real contractions (not braxton hicks) that get stronger and closer together and show up on there monitor. 
They look like the real deal but don't do much. All they did for me is soften my cervix slightly. 
I was so disappointed when I went to be induced. 
All that pain for all them weeks I was so sure they wud just be able to break my waters but nope. 
Had to have the passery. I was gutted. 


If it gets to the point ure worried hon please don't sit there worrying. Just go and get checked out.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Also drink plenty of water that can help to. Braxton hicks can be painful and definitely by 3rd tri. 
Mine are Starting to get a bit uncomfortable now but not painful yet. 
I have all that too come lol. 
Just hope i don't have predominal Labour again because that was exhausting


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno yes so much uncertainty - depending on what happens I may be in class the last week, we don’t break up til the 22nd so there is a few day where I might get back in the classroom.

@Suggerhoney I think my are definitely braxton hicks but definitely going to try and drink some more water. Mine are definitely uncomfortable but okay the midwife seemed okay with them last time but I’ll mention at my next appointment that the intensity has increased


----------



## Zoboe95

Speaking of pain, anyone else have a tiny pair of feet permanently lodged under their ribs? Specifically the left one for me! I had forgotten about this joy from last time! Aches when standing, aches when sitting, aches when moving! Also my bump is finally growing, and you can actually tell I'm pregnant at last! 

I'll be 26 weeks this week (I think!) And am hoping to work up until August 23rd. I was offered furlough from now, because I work in childcare, but I declined, I love my job, and wouldn't want to miss out on all my little leavers! Last time I was due to work up until 38 weeks ...gave birth at 37+4, early Sunday morning. I sent a WhatsApp on the work group with a picture of lo saying 'dont think I'll be in on Monday, sorry guys!' ...only reason not to work right up to it again is I'm terrified of the idea of going into labour at work! How embarrassing would that be!! I used to work in Primark and a woman went into labour in the changing rooms, and at a very innocent 16, me and my HR manager had to help her through it! Ambulance arrived, and she gave birth about 2 minutes after getting in it!! I'm quite shy about things like that, so the idea just freaks me out! 

I do need to get organised really though, and set things up and get packing. We set up the crib in our bedroom last weekend. Cost a whole £10 on marketplace for a really nice Mothercare wooden one! Discovered that my dinky 2.5 year old can still fit in it

Ooh that was a bit of an essay, sorry! Finally had 5 minutes peace, and thought I should catch up! Will try to take a bumpie later too! Glad all the scans etc seem to be ok, I have my first growth scan Thurs morning. I'm more nervous about getting lost at the hospital than the actual scan!


----------



## Bittersweet

Catmumof4 said:


> @Bittersweet Are you on any antibiotics for the white cells? What's your plan going forward?
> 
> Iv been getting some horrible pains! Could be Braxton hicks but don't feel like Braxton hicks iv had before, iv never had a low anterior placenta before either so who knows lol

No they just said higher end of normal but didn’t say anything else other than the swabs and urine have been sent away and left to culture a few days and if something grows they will call me. 

I got no appt today for next scan or appt usually it comes in pretty quickly on my app so I need to call the antenatal clinic tomorrow and ask and see if they will liaise with the ultrasound department to get the scan and appt together rather than seperate days


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> Speaking of pain, anyone else have a tiny pair of feet permanently lodged under their ribs? Specifically the left one for me! I had forgotten about this joy from last time! Aches when standing, aches when sitting, aches when moving! Also my bump is finally growing, and you can actually tell I'm pregnant at last!
> 
> I'll be 26 weeks this week (I think!) And am hoping to work up until August 23rd. I was offered furlough from now, because I work in childcare, but I declined, I love my job, and wouldn't want to miss out on all my little leavers! Last time I was due to work up until 38 weeks ...gave birth at 37+4, early Sunday morning. I sent a WhatsApp on the work group with a picture of lo saying 'dont think I'll be in on Monday, sorry guys!' ...only reason not to work right up to it again is I'm terrified of the idea of going into labour at work! How embarrassing would that be!! I used to work in Primark and a woman went into labour in the changing rooms, and at a very innocent 16, me and my HR manager had to help her through it! Ambulance arrived, and she gave birth about 2 minutes after getting in it!! I'm quite shy about things like that, so the idea just freaks me out!
> 
> I do need to get organised really though, and set things up and get packing. We set up the crib in our bedroom last weekend. Cost a whole £10 on marketplace for a really nice Mothercare wooden one! Discovered that my dinky 2.5 year old can still fit in it
> 
> Ooh that was a bit of an essay, sorry! Finally had 5 minutes peace, and thought I should catch up! Will try to take a bumpie later too! Glad all the scans etc seem to be ok, I have my first growth scan Thurs morning. I'm more nervous about getting lost at the hospital than the actual scan!



Oh wow can u just imagine going into labour in primark dressing room. Glad she made it on board ambulance just in the nick of time. 
We don't have a mother care here anymore it got shut down but apparently if ure waters broke in there u wud get a load of free stuff. 
Haha. Not sure it it was true but I can remember someone telling me ages ago haha. 

Hope the scan goes well hon. I had my first growth scan last week and my next one is on 6th July at 28+5 weeks. 
Can't believe how pregnant we all are now it's crazy. 

How is everyone coping with the heat? 
I've only sat out three briefly today and in Hythe end came back indoors. Far too hot lol. 

Baby been very active today. Midwife appointment Tomorrow morning. 

Then I don't have anymore appointments untill 28th June and then 30th June for the glucose intolerance and also to see the consultant. 
I hope I get a induction date soon. 
Last time they didn't give me one until 36 weeks. And they booked me in 6 days later..
I wud rather know earlier on so I can plan but with inductions they always leave u hanging untill last minute.


----------



## MadamRose

@Zoboe95 omg giving birth or almost giving birth in a shop sounds mortifying! Hope the growth scan goes well, I feel you on the rib thing. I still have a clicks rib from the way DD1 lodged herself under there (at one point they thought she broke my rib!) 

@Suggerhoney hope the midwife appointment goes well. I don’t mind the heat so not been finding it too bad!


----------



## MadamRose

So I’m currently stressing despite the guidance not changing until 19th July my head thinks I can go back in the classroom next week. I would love to be able to spend the time with the children. But she has even said themselves they can’t socially distance so it makes not sense at all and the risk while the delta variant is rising and the risk of serious illness and preterm labour just doesn’t seem worth the risk :sad2: not sure where I go from here with her saying I’m back in


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Zoboe95 omg giving birth or almost giving birth in a shop sounds mortifying! Hope the growth scan goes well, I feel you on the rib thing. I still have a clicks rib from the way DD1 lodged herself under there (at one point they thought she broke my rib!)
> 
> @Suggerhoney hope the midwife appointment goes well. I don’t mind the heat so not been finding it too bad!


Thank you hon. 


I've not had any unde rib kicks yet. 
This baby seems obsessed with my bladder lol. I also feel kicks just above belly button. 


Will let u all know how my midwife appointment goes. 
Will be the first time having my fundal height measured. 
I'm still thinking of booking a 4D scan for 30 weeks.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you hon.
> 
> 
> I've not had any unde rib kicks yet.
> This baby seems obsessed with my bladder lol. I also feel kicks just above belly button.
> 
> 
> Will let u all know how my midwife appointment goes.
> Will be the first time having my fundal height measured.
> I'm still thinking of booking a 4D scan for 30 weeks.

I loved my 4D scan would 100% recommend it. If you do drink as much fluid as you can the week leading up to it as it helps to get clear pics and eat about 30 mins before. Baby thumper was so active!


----------



## Zoboe95

@Suggerhoney I heard the same about Mothercare doing that when they were open! Primark did give her a whole bundle of stuff though! 

I love the heat, so not been too bothered by that, except my feet are slightly puffy, so my decent sandals are rubbing! I've had to go back to my old ones which are pretty grubby :holly:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Not much to report over here. Currently in bed eating a yoghurt and watching France-Germany. Rock n roll(!) Baby had hiccups earlier while lying way low down. Honestly never felt anything anything as weird in my life as hiccups echoing down my butthole. Pregnancy still managing to surprise and annoy me in crazy new ways... :rofl:

Kid's temp finally down, still a mardy git and appetite been all over today, but definitely seems on the mend overall. We are knackered from all the stress though. God help us when there's two of them to stress over, defs too old for all the drama. ](*,) :roll:


----------



## Catmumof4

I had 2 days of pre labour with my 2nd 2 weeks overdue and that was he'll so hats off @Suggerhoney for doing it so long before! And as for the heat I hate it! Making me feel so heavy and tired! My motivation got up and gone!! I also have my gtt on the 30th not looking forward to it but a necessary evil.

@Zoboe95 got to love a fb bargain! The cot my now 8 month old is in we got off fb and it's the same size as my daughter's single bed it's insane! 

@Bittersweet how are you feeling today any better? 

@LoneWanderer I watched the footie with my partner and found the Germans were a little grabby... I hate being touched so for that reason only I'm glad France won. I seriously had to laugh at the butthole comment!! Baby has had hiccups once this pregnancy so far always funny lol glad kiddo is on the mend!!

Afm I had the whooping cough vaccine today and got my scan booked for mid July and gtt this 30th so getting there!!


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet my white blood count is always over while I am pregnant. I think normal is under 10k and I was at 11.5. With my dad I was at 13 and with my son I was at 11. Not sure why but it never caused any problems and then goes back to normal.

@Neversayno im sorry you aren’t able to continue working. That is hard to not get to see the kids again. Hugs!

@LoneWanderer glad your little guy is finally feeling better!!

Wow a lot of y’all had pre labor! I haven’t ever had Braxton Hicks or at least ones I could feel. I have been cramping more with this pregnancy and more back pain while walking and getting up. But I think just cause I am older lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose
Thanks for the advice hon I will definitely do that <3

@Zoboe95
Mite have to go primark nearer my induction and jump up and down hehehe. :winkwink:

@LoneWanderer
So glad little mans temp has dropped. Hope he is fully well again ASAP. I hate it when littles are not well I always feel so helpless. I guess all u can do is keep the calpol going. Its even harder keeping them cool when it's boiling freeking hot. It's gonna cool down soon tho so hopefully that will help too hon.
Hahaha at babies hiccups and butthole:rofl:
It's such a weird feeling when they do get them tho I think this one had had them once or twice.

@Catmumof4
Oh gosh hon it was horrible. The worst thing was I wud get it all night long so Cudnt sleep so I was absolutely knakered. The most annoying part was when u went into be induced, I really thought I was gonna be dilated enough so they cud just break my waters and I was no where near enough. So It felt like I had all those weeks of pre dom labour and all that pain for absolutely nothing.
I've only experienced braxtom hicks so when the pre dom labour started that was all new.
I even used a contraction timmer on 2 the of the occasionans I had it at 33 and 35 weeks and they got so regular and long that it kept flashing up Warning labour please go too Ure nearest hospital. I was so scared esp at 33 weeks.
The earliest I had a baby was at 35+4 and she spent 17 days in SCBU so I really don't want to go through that again.

I'm not a fan of the heat either but thankfully i don't feel heavy at all yet. I'm still running around and feeling comfortable but I know that will change in the next few weeks.
My SPD and PGP is normoly extremely bad by now too but i only have it very very mild at the moment. It's not bothering me. Where as normoly I'm on crutches by now.
So funny we both have our glucose test on the same day haha. I have to be up there at 8:55am for the 2 hours. Then after that I have a consultant appointment so that will be a fun day spent at the hospital lol.
Then back up there again on 6th July for my 2nd growth scan.


Midwife is at 11:30am today.


Are any of u ladies having strange vivid dreams?
Some of mine have been sexual. Sometimes it's with DH but sometimes it's someone from my past or some made up person.
What the hell is all that about.

Please say I'm not the only one experiencing this because it makes me feel so bad.
I guess it's just all the raging pregnancy hormones.

:shy:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Urghhh I have diareah and I'm sat in the waiting room at doctors waiting for midwife. Hope she hurries up :shy::help:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Midwife appointment went well. 
I've booked the Whooping cough vaccine in for 2nd July and will see her again on 7th July..
Absolutely loads of appointments now. 

28th June 
neurology hospital appointment 

30th June
Glucose test and Consultant app

2nd July
Whooping cough vaccine

6th July
Growth scan 

7th July
Midwife 
And 

13th July 
Anesthetist appointment to discuss pain relief in labour..

I can't keep up lol. 


My fundel height measured 28 weeks which is really freeeking me out. 
She did say its hard to get it accurate with encase I have so much scar tissue and lumps and bumps from the transplant.
She also had the end of the tape measure too low but I'm still freeking out now that I'm gonna have a giant baby. 

:nope:


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney I cant help with the big baby stuff but if your worried that much y not ask for a section? Could it just be waters? I hate when diarhea hits and your out.. worst feeling ever! 

This heat is killing me! My 8 month old just wants to be held and the fibro is flaring etc. I'm not letting the kids in the garden they are all so fair they burn so fast even with factor 50 5 star uva/uvb Sun cream on so they r so pissy with me! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney I cant help with the big baby stuff but if your worried that much y not ask for a section? Could it just be waters? I hate when diarhea hits and your out.. worst feeling ever!
> 
> This heat is killing me! My 8 month old just wants to be held and the fibro is flaring etc. I'm not letting the kids in the garden they are all so fair they burn so fast even with factor 50 5 star uva/uvb Sun cream on so they r so pissy with me! X


Yes hon I was reading it can be extra fluid. 
At my growth scan he was only on 38th centile. 
She definitely had the tape measure about 2 cm to low too. 
Next growth scan is on 6th July so will see how that goes. 

I'm not aloud a section hon. I opted for one past time with our youngest DS and was flat out declined. 
Because I've had a transplant and I'm on immune suppressants I have a very high risk of hemorrhaging on the table. 
So it's safer for me to do it vaginally but I'm so small I don't want the baby being too big.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney bump size isn’t an accurate thing. I have big babies and usually measure perfectly - it’s like anything just an estimate but not accurate so I wouldn’t worry too much. 

You really do have lots of appointment my next one is next Tuesday, hoping we might get my home birth approval appointment booked in as midwife likes to do that Around 34/35 weeks!


----------



## Bittersweet

That’s exciting madam rose! 
Suggar I like having appts upcoming defo keeps things moving forward 
I’ve a midwife in 6th but no scan or consultant I called today and was told they hadn’t got round to doing my appt yet I suspect it’ll be 12/07 though


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney that sounds terrifying all the what ifs! Have you gone through it all with your consultant, your fears etc x


----------



## LoneWanderer

Wow this thread has moved fast! I'll get caught up shortly. Toddler been so up and down this past few days, but fever finally broke and he's been his normal self (eating everything in sight, loud and very, very lively) all day. However he has come out completely covered in a faint pink rash. Dr Google says its roseola, which makes sense - rash means he's on the mend as it comes when the fever goes.

But I can't get a straight answer from Google on whether there's any risk to me - and therefore baby. Apparently it's v contagious and though most people have already had it there's no real way to know. And in theory it could pass to baby via me. I'll see what midwife reckons on weds when I go but meanwhile just cracking on - I don't have a temp or rash so probably no concern.

No bloody idea how he's got it though, we are literally shielding and he's not met another kid in months. Weird.


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer if never heard of it before? Maybe ring the go practice to find out? Glad little one is on the mend but sorry he now has the rash x


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney bump size isn’t an accurate thing. I have big babies and usually measure perfectly - it’s like anything just an estimate but not accurate so I wouldn’t worry too much.
> 
> You really do have lots of appointment my next one is next Tuesday, hoping we might get my home birth approval appointment booked in as midwife likes to do that Around 34/35 weeks!


Thanks hon. That has reassured me. Pluss with my huge liver transplant scar and the liashions that she mentioned and did say its difficult to get it right with me. 
Will see how the next growth scan goes I think there more reliable than fundal height. 
So glad it's gonna be cooler over the next week. 



Bittersweet said:


> That’s exciting madam rose!
> Suggar I like having appts upcoming defo keeps things moving forward
> I’ve a midwife in 6th but no scan or consultant I called today and was told they hadn’t got round to doing my appt yet I suspect it’ll be 12/07 though


Oh yes it is good having lots of appointments it definitely does keep things moving. I don't like it when time drags lol. 



Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney that sounds terrifying all the what ifs! Have you gone through it all with your consultant, your fears etc x


I will bring it up to him on 30th June hon. I've already told him. I've already said to him if baby is gonna be big then i don't want to go any later than 37 weeks. 
I have a growth scan soon so that will give me more of a idea. 
He hasn't been big at all so far. 35 centile at 20 weeks and 38th at almost 25 weeks..
She did say its very difficult to get it right with me. I have a massive scar and lost of leashions she said. She said it's all a bit lumpy and bumpy and u can't always tell whats what. 
I don't feel any movements near my ribs or anything like that. There all mainly low down and the highest it by my belly button.


@LoneWanderer 

I know its slapped cheek that's not good for pregnant womon. U cud always give the GP surgery a call and ask them or even ure pharmacy the pharamisists are there to answer any questions. 
I'm glad he is back on the mend. 
Cud it he a heat rash?


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer id definitely give the gp a ring just in case with being pregnant. 

@Suggerhoney glad you are feeling a little less worried!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yeah no go with the GP round here. If you get through in the day they just tell you to ring back next day at 8am. If you do that, end up in a 30+ person call queue. Finally get through to someone - and there's no appointments left. Absolutely pointless in every way.

It's defs roseola though. Fits perfectly, with how he's been. So not worried at all. He seems loads better, just _looks_ awful. And I'm already at midwife on weds so not long now.


----------



## Zoboe95

Ooh I've had my first moderna vaccine this morning (UK) ...anyone else had moderna? I don't think I know anyone! In our house we've had astra, Pfizer and moderna now!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> Ooh I've had my first moderna vaccine this morning (UK) ...anyone else had moderna? I don't think I know anyone! In our house we've had astra, Pfizer and moderna now!

Oh, so exciting! Bet that's such a relief. I am jealous, just want mine done now!! Moderna one seems to be more frequently given now, hearing more and more people getting it. Hope side effects don't suck too much! Everyone in our house had Pfizer I think. Pretty much all the same though ain't they?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Honestly no clue how I'm meant to have ten weeks left yet (well, 11 actually but section obvs)... I can't get any bigger, my hips will actually break. Baby feels like it's covering my entire bump right to the edges. Knees have completely packed in from the strain, both strapped up and can hardly walk. So much pressure and pain all the damn time. Braxton Hicks can fuck right off too. Definitely never, ever doing this again ahaha!


----------



## Zoboe95

Aah @LoneWanderer bless you :holly: sounds so uncomfortable! I still think I have a pretty small bump, but it is just all baby, so it does get quite uncomfortable! I've also just reached that stage where I bend over to pick something up and suddenly my bump is in the way! I've got 14 weeks left, but I'm relying on about 11 because they have said she will be early! (Probably be late because they're building me up for this!) 

All fine jab wise so far, just an achey arm, so I can live with that! Just fingers crossed it stays that way! You have to sit in the centre for 15 mins after it's done, and baby had hiccups for the entire 15 minutes!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ahhhh man @LoneWanderer I'm so sorry ure so uncomfortable. It makes me feel guilty because I'm still not aching and feel light. The only insue I have is itching.
Bad eczema flair up again.


So my jumpsuit arrived from Shein. And tbh I don't know if I look OK in it.
It's so so comfortable but feeling I look like a sack of potatoes or a telly tubby lol. :rofl:



We've brought a moses basket now as u can see but still need to get some more stuff. 
Gonna pack my hospital bag at 34 weeks and also set the pram up too. 
Need to buy some new bottles. We have a steriliser already. 
And still need to go through DS new born stuff. 
I'm so slow lol


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer sorry you are feeling so uncomfortable, I’m pretty big but apart from at night I’m comfortable most of the time.

@Suggerhoney i think you look lovey, lovey bump :) and yay for buying a Moses basket

AFM I’m so glad it’s Friday I’m Knackered

@Neversayno hope you last day with the children went well


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @LoneWanderer sorry you are feeling so uncomfortable, I’m pretty big but apart from at night I’m comfortable most of the time.
> 
> @Suggerhoney i think you look lovey, lovey bump :) and yay for buying a Moses basket
> 
> AFM I’m so glad it’s Friday I’m Knackered
> 
> @Neversayno hope you last day with the children went well


Ahhh thank you hon. It's alot colder today so thought I wud wear it and I can't believe how comfortable it is. 
I feel a bit drained this evening to. 
Definitely gonna chill out infront of the tv tonight hehe. 
Is eastenders on tonight does any one no?


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Ahhh thank you hon. It's alot colder today so thought I wud wear it and I can't believe how comfortable it is.
> I feel a bit drained this evening to.
> Definitely gonna chill out infront of the tv tonight hehe.
> Is eastenders on tonight does any one no?

The whole weeks eastenders is already on iplayer they put it on at the start of the week so people could watch it when they like and still watch the football :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> The whole weeks eastenders is already on iplayer they put it on at the start of the week so people could watch it when they like and still watch the football :)


Oooow I will go have a looksie on there then hon. 

Does anyone here watch 90 day fiancee? It used to be on TLC but then they moved it to a app called discovery + . 
90 day fiancee is definitely one of my guilty pleasures. 

Love Island starts soon too I'm definitely gonna be glued to that


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer So sorry your feeling so much pain is there any relief from water?( bath swimming etc?) In my 4th and 5th preg my pain was so bad that was the only time I would get relief!! 

@Suggerhoney im not really a tv watcher, I do love me a good book though! Hav been enjoying the football strangely even tho England played rubbish tonight!


----------



## Zoboe95

I cut my face out because it was not attractive, but I finally took a photo of my bump! I think bumps always look bigger from above, to me I feel quite big now, but when I look side on its really not huge! (Although that is a 7am I've eaten no food yet bump)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @LoneWanderer So sorry your feeling so much pain is there any relief from water?( bath swimming etc?) In my 4th and 5th preg my pain was so bad that was the only time I would get relief!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney im not really a tv watcher, I do love me a good book though! Hav been enjoying the football strangely even tho England played rubbish tonight!


Oh my goodness I love a good book. Actually enjoy reading better than watching TV haha. 
If we go in any charity shop I'm strait at the books I just get so excited about them. DH doesn't get my love of then at all he is not a reader. I have 2 shelves in my bedroom full of books. Nice to meet another book warm <3


@Zoboe95 
U look so tall I'm jealous im such a short arse haha. 
Ure bump looks great and not big at all. Beautiful picture. <3


----------



## Zoboe95

Must be the photo, I'm only 5ft 4!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Swimming would be divine. It was my actual craving last time, literally all I could think about, and I went twice a week up to 38 weeks. Only stopped because the poor lifeguards used to look terrified when I waddled in haha!

But it's so much harder to go this time. Pool is miles away so my other half would have to drive me, but he works all day so the only session that suits - the one we used to go to - is 8pm til 9pm. Which is way past baby's bedtime so no good. Booooo!


----------



## LoneWanderer

And yup it's all football over here right now, only missed one match and that was when baby was at hospital. Loving it coz it's defs passing the time quick - no clue at all where June has gone, blinked and missed it! 30 weeks on weds eeeek.


----------



## MadamRose

Happy 26 weeks @Suggerhoney 

@Zoboe95 you bump looks so neat!


----------



## LoneWanderer

You know when you've sat or laid in one spot too long and it's really painful when you move? Well, I have a pain just like that but right at the front of my belly, beside the button on the left. Can only guess baby has pushed some nerve or other, or he's sat too long in one position. Proper sore!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney im the same I have 2 bookshelves stacked in my room and one wall with loads in the living room. My partner hates reading and finds it hilarious that all 6 (even the baby) love books so much, they all go to bed at 6 and read for a couple hours every night! My son has a wall of marvel lights he uses to read in the dark Lol! 

Football has been great (except last night Lol!!) And as you said @LoneWanderer it has really passed the days when I haven't anything on and evenings!! 

Afm been getting loads of pressure pains wish there was a magical way to put a hand up and push her up off my cervix :haha:


----------



## LoneWanderer

We've put an offer on a house eeeeeek

So stressed waiting for a decision now though. Bloody weekends. It's just perfect.

Oh and I'm eating ice by the cupful now. I already know I'm anaemic, have been since the first section, but I won't take the iron pills as they just do not agree with me. So just trying to eat all the iron I can instead. Must not be working though coz, ice craving is back big time.


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer can you buy some Spatone that’s good for iron without causing the bad effects of the pills


----------



## MadamRose

31 weeks today! Really don’t know where the time has gone! To think it could be as little as 6 weeks until I meet my little one is crazy! 

Loving all the movement I’m feeling atm one of the few perks of being in the office at work (I find it so boring) is getting to enjoy all of the kicks from baby which is meaning I’m having time to savour my pregnancy. This will be my last pregnancy and I know I’m going to miss it once it’s over! 

Definitely got a feeling baby is head down as all the kicks are near the top under my ribs!

Midwife on Tuesday, interested to see what’s happening with bump size, as midwife said she’s see what was happening this time to see if she thought I needed a growth scan after what happened a few weeks ago. Hoping she’ll book in my 34 weeks appointment, but also my 35 week home birth appointment!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Woooo hello maternity leave!
Unpaid of course, officially I only get my two weeks maternity allowance in late August/early Sept - and very aware its a luxury that very, very few have to just sack off work for a bit. But I literally cannot be arsed any more so I've told my clients I'll see them in September and I'm going to have a marvellous next ten weeks of stay-at-home-mumming, computer free*. Buzzin'.

*Forums and socials don't count ahaha


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
Oh my gosh I know what u mean about June. I was just ticking off the days last night on the calendar and i can't believe June has just gone so so fast and 0nly another week and we're right at the end of the month.
My DH loves the footie. I'm not really a fan but I do like to watch England. 
It was so exciting with the last world Cup. I can't believe how close we came. 

I've strated to feel uncomfortable now. My spd and hips are playing up today. I've been rolling around the wall with a tennis ball massaging where it's sore lol. 

Sometimes when baby hits my bladder it makes me jump it can be so sharp. 


@Zoboe95 
Ahhh ure same size as me hon. U do look tall in ure picture but sometimes I can look taller in pics. Ure bump is very neat hon. 

@MadamRose 
Thanks hon. Happy 31 weeks to you. 
Really don't know where June has gone it's absolutely flown by. 
Can't believe I'm gonna be in 3rd trimester in just under 2 weeks. Don't seem long ago I was first posting my tests in here. 
I know with all my appointments and everything it's just gonna go like the wind. 


I had 3 nosebleeds the other day all in one day. Lovely. 
I seem to always have nosebleeds when I'm carrying boys which is odd 


Lovely bump @MadamRose and still so lovely and neat. 

I've had some bad stitch pains so think the bump is about grow again. 
I feel like it hasn't grown much in the last 3 weeks but I know when I hit 27 weeks with DS I had a sudden growth spurt and was huge. 

@Catmumof4 
I wud be in my element with all them books hon. I just love them hehe


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer Wahoo for being at home! Must feel soo surreal being so close! 

Who has what appointments this week? I only have my dogs (his name is fluffles) injections on Wed and my partner is getting his tattoo Thurs (fathers day present). I can't wait until after baby is born to get my tattoo finished. I have Ursula as a cover up on my forearm but I fell pregnant with Bonnie before it was finished and then lockdown and pregnant again now!!! So I'm trying not to be but im a little jealous!! X


----------



## LoneWanderer

Midwife on weds, hoping still measure big as I would like another scan haha! Think it's every two weeks they see me after that, which is a pain in the arse tbh, just wanna get consultant one done in Aug and get delivery date now!

Surprised to see that bump has dropped loads in past few days, no wonder my back and hips are in bits. Though the last one dropped early too and it in no way meant his arrival was imminent (in fact he literally never engaged even at the end), so not reading too much into it at this early stage.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 
I've only got one appointment this week and that's on Friday. It's a liver doctor appointment at the hospital.

Then on Monday i have another hospital appointment too see the neurologist.
And then on the Wednesday (30)th I have to be up the hospital at 8:55am for the glucose intolerance test which takes 2 hours. Then after that at 11:20am I have another consultant appointment. 

Looking forward to my next growth scan on July 6th and I'm gonna book a 4D privet scan for 30 weeks. And then my next 2 growth scans will be around 32 and 36 weeks then induction. 
So excited. Can't wait to get a induction date but they usually leave it right unfill the last minute and then spring it on you. 

They did it last time. I had no date Booked abs just kept getting told it will be between 37 and 38 weeks. 
I had a consultant appointment at 36+ something weeks, and then got the diary out and was like how do u feel about Sunday. 
I was like what. And they were like how does Sunday suit u for induction. This was on a Wednesday so they literally literally gave me my date just a few days b4. 
And I whent in on the Sunday morning at half 10am and at 11am they put the paasery in. They really did not waste any time. 
By 4pm my contractions started and he was born the very next morning at 6:25am.

It wud be nice to get a date earlier this time so at least then u can prepare myself. 
I had such a positive birth experience last time' but also had 2 very traumatic birth experiences so I'm starting to get nervous now. 
Just hope it all goes smoothly


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
U don't look that big now and its definitely drooped. Mine seems lower too. 
I really thought my bump was gonna be high this time but it seems low. I still have lots of space between my bellybutton and ribs. 

I need to find a photo of me at 27 weeks with because I was big. 
Like with this pregnancy my bump stopped growing from 23 to 26 weeks and then 27 weeks bam. 

I even had a lady come up to me thinking I was due any day. 
Lol


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer yay for maternity leave your bump definitely has got lower! 


@Suggerhoney I can’t believe where June has gone either, next week we go into July!!!! It’s madness! I think the next two weeks will fly for you! You’ll be in 3rd tri before you know it! I feel like my bump is massive right now! Interested to see what happens with measurements tomorrow and whether they think a scan is needed. Haven’t compared against my first two bumps but might do it tonight, if I’m not asleep by 8pm!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Woooo house offer accepted! Pending paperwork and all the rest we have our house!!!

Big relief. Can relax now and enjoy this last couple of months.


----------



## MadamRose

Bump comparison. 1st to 3rd pregnancy left to right!


----------



## Zoboe95

I have no appointments this week, but have plenty next week to make up for it! I have my anti d jab weds evening, then glucose bloods 9am Thurs then midwife and 28 week bloods 9.30am Thurs then glucose bloods 11.am Thurs! All fun stuff! I feel like I've got so much stuff going on at the moment, time is flying! It's 5 1/2 weeks till our term time oldest children leave (we are a private all year nursery, but have quite a few term time!) I have 25 shifts left at work, and the all year round older children leave the same day as me! We have loads of in house summer events for the children as well, so it's constant at the moment! 

Also all my appointments at the moment are at a different hospital to last time, because they turned the maternity ward into a covid ward at the other one. The aim is to open it for maternity again at the beginning of September, at which point I would be transferred if they manage it on time and I make it to that date! I so hope they do, because as good as the current one is, it's so massive and impersonal! And the parking is a nightmare!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

What does maternity leave look like for you all? I get 90% pay for 6 weeks then half pay for 12 then just SMP the last bit. I’m only takibg 9 months this time last time I took a year but with already another mouth to feed can’t afford it.I have 5 weeks left of working technically 4 as I’m off one week in July. 

no appts for me this week or next but then 6/07 for midwife and 13/07 for scan and consultant. Was a bit annoyed as I checked my app and seen they put my scan in for end of the day on 20th when I’d be almost 34 weeks for my 32 week scan. So I called and they gave me 13th but my consultant doesn’t do clinic then so I’ve to see another consultant which I’m pretty unhappy with tbh. Il do it this once but should I get to my 36 weeks appt il be requesting they ensuring it’s clinic day with my consultant. 
Hay fever has kicked in I don’t know what I’m allowed to take if anything? Pretty hard to function today :(


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> What does maternity leave look like for you all? I get 90% pay for 6 weeks then half pay for 12 then just SMP the last bit. I’m only takibg 9 months this time last time I took a year but with already another mouth to feed can’t afford it.I have 5 weeks left of working technically 4 as I’m off one week in July.
> 
> no appts for me this week or next but then 6/07 for midwife and 13/07 for scan and consultant. Was a bit annoyed as I checked my app and seen they put my scan in for end of the day on 20th when I’d be almost 34 weeks for my 32 week scan. So I called and they gave me 13th but my consultant doesn’t do clinic then so I’ve to see another consultant which I’m pretty unhappy with tbh. Il do it this once but should I get to my 36 weeks appt il be requesting they ensuring it’s clinic day with my consultant.
> Hay fever has kicked in I don’t know what I’m allowed to take if anything? Pretty hard to function today :(

So if I was having the maternity leave, I'd get about £150 a week for 39 weeks. Which is less than I'd earn working full time, but better than nowt. So normally for people doing the shared parental leave, we could split the 39 weeks but whichever one of us was off would just get that 150.

BUT my other half works for the NHS, who have a marvellous thing called enhanced parental leave. And with that I basically donate him my leave (minus the two weeks I legally have to take), so he gets two months full pay and then four at half pay PLUS my £150 a week, which the employer pays and then claims back from the govt. With me working from home while he's off, we actually come out a little better off overall. Crazy that other employers don't offer something similar, because I really think it's important for dad to have time at home too. I couldn't have done it last time, and with two under two plus section recovery it's going to be essential he's there to help.

But yeah, we just happen to fall in a pretty unique position where the system works for us. It sucks for most others, and that's very much not fair.

Oh and for allergies the hospital gave me standard antihistamines, check with pharmacist obvs but they should be absolutely fine to take.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney I can't wait for 3rd tri that's when it all seems to get more interesting and is this it lol!! I desperately want to know the date for my elec section but they won't until 36 weeks here so I have a while to wait! 

@Bittersweet thereis a nasal spray called prevalin you can use x


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet yay for leave! We get six weeks at 50% here but can take up to 12 weeks but not paid at all the last 6 weeks if so. But I think it depends on the job you have what you get. I don’t know anyone in the US who gets months though. But this is my third pregnancy and the first time my husband gets paternity leave. He gets three weeks!! Usually he is only with us in the hospital and then goes back to work when we go home and the kids are a few days old. So I am super excited about paternity leave now. Glad things are going in the right direction with leave, but we do seem far behind other countries still.

@Zoboe95 love your bump!! I think mine always looks bigger from the top too.

@LoneWanderer congrats on the house!!!

@MadamRose wow 31 weeks!! Time flies!


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer congrats on the house!! :holly:

So I will get 9 months off, first 6 weeks at 90% then after that statutory which is about £150 a week! Pretty rubbish, but working in childcare there is no money for the employers to boost it up!


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer super news on the house offer :)

@Zoboe95 do they not do your anti-d as part of your normal midwife appointment?

Not sure quite what maternity pay I get, I know under the teacher burgundy book as long as I go back I get some extra. I have to sign in advance to say I’m going back for a minimum of x weeks after maternity leave. I plan on taking between 9and 12 months depending on finances closer to the time.

Midwife appointment went well. Despite not looking any bigger than with the others I’m now measuring 3 weeks ahead. Midwife wasn’t concerned and said I’ve had big babies before and they don’t really do anything for big babies anyway. She said it being my third and muscles being less tight etc could be a reason for measuring big too . She said for piece of mind she will book a scan at my next appointment for 36/37 weeks just to be on the safe side.

Seeing her next at 34 weeks and she’s going to ring me tomorrow when she’s back in the office to book my home birth appointment! Midwife also asked if my girls were going to be present at birth, in a supportive not condemning way, so now I’m considering that!

Also turns out what I thought were kicks under my ribs are actually baby’s knee - no wonder if feels so strong sometimes!

Also anyone get itchy at evening/night. It’s sounds really random but at night my arms and back get really itchy. It starts flight when I leave work and goes on til I’m asleep but I’m always fine again by morning


----------



## Suggerhoney

Soo I need to catch up on the thread. Yay for the new house Lone that is so exciting. 


Anyway we brought a pram today. We are picking it up on Thursday. And our old pram we are selling to our neighbours who is also pregnant. 
We had the mothercare journey with Tommy so this time we have gone for the Silvercross Chelsea wayfare. 
I'm so excited. I'm gonna keep put away tho in my storage cupboard and then get it out and set up when I'm 34 weeks. 


So that's the pram and moses basket and steam steriliser now. 
I still need to go through Tommy's newborn stuff I'm so late haha.

And I need to get some bottles. 
Tommy had bad colic and reflux and we used Dr brown and hated them. 
I've been having a little Google and apparently Nubby is really good for colic. 
Anyone used them b4? 

I've also booked a 4D scan for Saturday 17th July, I will be 30 weeks. How exciting I've never had one b4. 

Everything is feeling so real now and I'm really getting excited. 

DH told the lady in the shop baby will be here end of August very beginning of September. He seems to think I will have him a bit earlier than 37 weeks. 

Me nope I think he will be born at 37 38 weeks. 

But we shall see. 


Will read all the thread later. Hope ure all OK


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney lovely pram! You’ll love the 4D scans they are amazing never had one before either but it was amazing! My pram is sat at my mums will get her to bring it round at 36 weeks but it will go in the car I won’t have it in the house until after birth!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney lovely pram! You’ll love the 4D scans they are amazing never had one before either but it was amazing! My pram is sat at my mums will get her to bring it round at 36 weeks but it will go in the car I won’t have it in the house until after birth!


Thank you hon I really can't wait. 
Yeah we actually brought our pram when I was 22 weeks with Tommy but it stayed the box in our spare room untill I was 34 weeks and then I got it out and set it up but still kept it in the spare room. I don't have anywhere else I can keep it unfortunately. We also had our pram by 28 weeks with DD. 
I think I will keep it in our store cupboard under the stairs and then when I'm 34 36 weeks will set it up and keep it in spare room untill baby is born. 
Our moses basket is already in there. 
The room is Tommy's and babies room but Tommy is still in with me at the moment. 

Been looking at bottles on Amwzon but I think we will go to boots to get them. 
Got my hospital case out the cupboard which is also now up in the room. I still need to get stuff to go in it. Then will pack it at 34 weeks. 
Earliest I've given birth was 35+5 weeks so will definitely get it packed for 34 weeks u know just incase lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Can't believe I have 11 weeks max b4 my induction. Don't want time go to fast I love being pregnant but I am getting so excited to meet him now. Hopefully we get to see his face clearly at the scan. Will maybe be able to tell if he does have downs at that but praying he does not have it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
I think u look slightly bigger with ure second dd. Not much just very very slightly. 

I still need to find that pic of me at 27 weeks with Tommy I was massive


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> @MadamRose
> I think u look slightly bigger with ure second dd. Not much just very very slightly.
> 
> I still need to find that pic of me at 27 weeks with Tommy I was massive

Yes crazy right as im measuring 3 weeks ahead right now!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Yes crazy right as im measuring 3 weeks ahead right now!


Oh crumbs. I wonder if its becuase it does look quite long. Did she definitely get the tip of ure pubic bone hon because mine had the tape measure half way down mine and it needs to be the tip. 

So have have they said u need a growth scan?


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh crumbs. I wonder if its becuase it does look quite long. Did she definitely get the tip of ure pubic bone hon because mine had the tape measure half way down mine and it needs to be the tip.
> 
> So have have they said u need a growth scan?

Nope, she wasnt worries at all. She said that she thinks it's because it's my third baby. She is going to send me for a growth scan at 36/37 weeks, said they don't do anything for big babies and that even if baby did show big on a scan she wouldnt stop me having my home birth as i've laboured two big babies naturally before. She basically said apart from baby being breech (currently head down and kneeing me in the ribs - I thought it was a foot) or being before 37 weeks she couldnt see a reason for me not to have a home birth - she even asked if I was having the girls at my home birth (not something id really considered)

She is ringing tomorrow to book my home birth assessment (to check my house not me) then will book my scan during my 34 week appointment


----------



## MadamRose

Also realised it's the 22nd July - this baby is due in exactly 2 months time!!!!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Our pram arrived a couple of weeks back and I was gonna get it out the box but honestly if there's a chance we'll be moving before or very soon after the baby comes, I wanna keep as much as possible in boxes and save the hassle. After all, me and baby won't be going anywhere first few weeks while I recover from the section anyway. 

Haven't bothered getting the changing table/bath thing out of storage either, for the same reason, it can bath in the laundry basket in the big bath. :rofl: Left the next-to-me cot in storage too. Poor bairn literally just has a few bottles, steriliser, box of clothes and a sort of travel cot/Moses basket hybrid thing, he'll just have to make do haha! 

I had a full nursery setup in our room by this point with #1. Haven't bought any baby chairs or activity mats either.

So I guarantee the house takes forever, or falls through, and we have a mad dash to get all this baby stuff crammed into our room here at the last minute...


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose

Yesss girl u have done it b4 so u can definitely do it again.
Also theses measurements can be out and not accurate,

You have totally got this sweetheart and I truly believe ure gonna get ure home birth. I know how important this is for you hon.
I glad they have booked at scan for u for 37 weeks. That should give u more of a idea but they can be out as well but I think there probably more accurate than the tape measure thing.

So not long now hon. I can't wait to see those photos of ure boy hehehe. I'm still convinced hehehe. <3




@LoneWanderer

U never fail to make me howl with laughter.
I'm over here dying .

The hybrid cot thing and the bath tub changing table thing LOL.
Man I needed that giggle thank u hon.

Good idea to keep things in boxes that will make the move so much easier.
I really hope everything goes smoothly hon and by the time ure in u still have time to get things set up etc.

A new house is so exciting <3


----------



## Catmumof4

@MadamRose the itching u mentioned could be obstetric cholestasis or icp it's sometimes referred to ask your midwife to check it's a blood test xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm so sorry @MadamRose I just read about ure itching.
I had ICP in my last 2 pregnancies hon.
I know they say u typically get itchy souls of feet and palms of hands but it doesn't always start like that.
With DD I started itching around 33 weeks on my belly and when they noticed the scratch marks on my belly when I was just being monitored one day they did my bloods and I had ICP.
By 35+3 my bile levels were through the roof and I wasn't itching like crazy.
I had pre eclampsia as well so they induced me the very next day at 35+4 weeks.


Now with DS I had severe itching . It started on my chest then arms legs from 11 weeks. By 14 weeks I was itching all over and it was always worse at night..
Then by 16 weeks palms started and the souls and I was diagnosed with ICP again at 17 weeks.
My bile levels never got as High as they did with DD which was odd because the itching was worse.

I've been on off itchy with this pregnancy but my levels have stayed normol so far.


I wud definitely ask for a blood test to check ure bile levels and Liver function hon just to be safe.

Any itching in pregnancy I really wudnt ignore hon if it is ICP and its left untreated it can be very serious.
Please don't Google it because u will scare ureself but ring ure surgery tomorrow and say u have been itchy and demand to have them bloods do not let them fob u off.


It's probably not that but best to be safe hon.
I have medication already on standby right now incase I get it again.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney funny u should say you didn't have it on your hands and feet cos neither did I!! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney funny u should say you didn't have it on your hands and feet cos neither did I!! X


It can be so sneeky can't it. I've been told I have 95% chance of getting it again. So far so good but I know I'm no where near out of the woods


----------



## Suggerhoney

So just found a photo of me which I was thought was 27 weeks but was was 26+3 which is exactly what I am today.

I do feel looking at this I was bigger last time. I don't think I'm as big as this yet.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Also managed to get a lovely photo of our almost 2 year old DS. 
And one of me with our 8 year old diva dd lol. 


Such a cheeky little monkey. 
This baby looks like his double on scans


----------



## LoneWanderer

Eeek 30 weeks today: 75% done now! And into single figures now too: 9 weeks and he will be here, arrrgh!

Am not ready to have two babies :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

Home birth appointment booked for the 20th July - doesn’t seem far away at all especially to say I’ll be 35+2 by then and could literally birth at home not even 2 weeks later!!! After what the midwife said yesterday about the girls attending the birth I’m going to have the girls at the appointment (if school will approve the hour or so off for the appointment) and then me and the the girls will discuss if they want to be there etc, I think being at the home birth appointment will help them make their decision.

spoke to midwife about the itching she said it sounds like dry skins related stuff and to moisturise etc and to ring her next week if it hasn’t calmed down. Ironically it’s not really played up really yet this evening!


----------



## Bittersweet

Glad your appts are in madam rose that sounds a good plan re the girls. 

new house lone that’s very exciting!


So we are in isolation. Visited a friend on Sunday who tested postive yesterday. What o thought was heyfeber is blantently not as I’m constantly congested and sore head so we did lateral flow tests today all negative but I’ve just had a pcr test to make sure as I’ve heard the delta variant can present with cold like symptoms. 

we are currently trying to wfh and have my son at home which isn’t going well but it’s only the first day so hopefully he’ll get used to it. 
I just feel so sweaty now at nights totally struggling to sleep pretty much up every hour how’s everyone else?


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet hope your tests come back negative! also hope working from home gets easier.

I’m finding I’m waking 2 or 3 times a night but definitely still getting a pretty decent nights sleep - not sure I’d cope with work etc if I wasn’t


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh no that sucks! Hope the tests stay negative and it is just a bad summer cold - or hayfever: the pollen is off the charts this year for some reason, even I've been suffering a bit and I never get it. Try not to worry though, sounds like the new variant is spreading faster but it's also not so rough on most folks.

Hope the result comes in quick for you. Maybe ring and mention it to the midwife too though, they can offer extra advice. Hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Midwife went fine, it was the second as my usual was away, first time I've met her, she seemed nice, if a bit young and serious. Still measuring 90th centile - another big baby incoming - but as I'm still on the curve just fine, there's no scan on the horizon, booooo.

And just like my other midwife, and the one that did the monitoring, and even me - absolutely nobody can work out this kid's position at all. He's just turning somersaults constantly, no clue which bit is what, never sits still.


----------



## Zoboe95

@MadamRose I have no idea why my anti d is at a separate appointment, but it's really annoying! I just got a letter through the post with the date and time on it, and it's at the hospital an hour from work too -_- 

I'll be 27 weeks tomorrow, which is quite scary given that the midwives don't think I'll make it much past 37!! Crazy to think how quick this last bit is going to go! 

As of 2 days ago sleep seems to be lacking somewhat...I'm really hoping it's a blip, and not the way things are heading for 3rd tri again! I'm so so tired...the thought of a 10.5 hour day again tomorrow is killer. But hey ho, I'll manage! 

Picked up a bath support today, so making progress! Hoping to go to IKEA on Fri to get some bits and pieces, not sure what else I need though!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mannnn I hope all tests come back negative. 
Hopefully it is just a cold or heyfever. 
There has been a few colds going around because I had one a few weeks ago and it made me feel so rotten. 
Feel better soon hon. 


Lone
Happy 30 weeks 


Madam
So glad u spoke to ure midwife about the itching. Hopefully it settles for you. 

Zo
It's crazy isn't it hon. I turn 27 weeks on Saturday and with induction being around 37 weeks it's crazy thinking I only have 10 11 weeks left now. 




I'm getting up a few times to pee in the night. Some nights I sleep OK ish and other nights I hardly sleep at all. 
My spd has started. I new it wud at some point because I've had it with all mine and DH children. 
I normoly get it much earlier than this so I am happy I've managed to get alot further b4 it' starts. 
But my public bone and all around my left hip area and left buttock area is sore. 
So that has been disturbing my sleep. 
I'm trying to make the most of my last week and a half in the 2nd trimester b4 all the aches and pains the 3rd trimester brings. 


I saw a 3 week old newborn baby boy today up the school and it's made me so so broody. 
He was absolutely gorgeous. Just makes me so excited now. 
Picking up our new pram tomorrow which I'm excited about as well but gonna definitely be putting it away in a cupboard untill I'm 34 weeks or maybe a bit more. 
I've also ordered a lovely nappy changing bad off amazon so now I have my case and that coming those 2 things should be enough to pack all mine and babies hospital stuff in. 


Babies movements are crazy now. I think I felt Babies knees last night. And he has been kicking just under my left rib which is the highest I have felt him so far. 
Some movements are a bit outchy tbh.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all !! Hope the tests come back negative!! So I didn't no it was presenting itself as colds! My 2 youngest have coughs and I did one of the home tests and they was negative I didn't realise you had to have a proper test aswell?? Can anyone advise please? X


----------



## MadamRose

Catmumof4 said:


> Hi all !! Hope the tests come back negative!! So I didn't no it was presenting itself as colds! My 2 youngest have coughs and I did one of the home tests and they was negative I didn't realise you had to have a proper test aswell?? Can anyone advise please? X

If they’ve got physical symptoms e.g a cough you need a proper test either drive through centre or a postal test. The home PCR tests are for people without symptoms


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yeah when my 10 year old son had a caugh about a month ago and also about 4 months ago we had to take him to a test site and wait a few days for the results. 
Came back negative so was just a cold but they wudnt let him back in school untill we had them results. 
Poor thing hated having it done.


----------



## Catmumof4

Ahh ok! Will do that then! Thank u ladies I spoke to the Dr today and he said a home one was fine but I won't risk it!! Xx


----------



## MadamRose

Catmumof4 said:


> Ahh ok! Will do that then! Thank u ladies I spoke to the Dr today and he said a home one was fine but I won't risk it!! Xx

Shocking advice from the doctor. As teachers w have been trained on the advice due to needing to advice parents etc. This is direct from gov.U.K. Website for anyone with symptoms


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank u so much @MadamRose I am shocked he said that she usually goes yo nursery but I kept her off anyway! X


----------



## LoneWanderer

How is there still 10 weeks to grow, erm, go?!

Halpppp :rofl:


----------



## atx614

Just catching up! We were at the beach this week and I got a nasty sun burn despite efforts. So lathering aloe and laying in my undies lol. 

yikes! I hope the covid test comes back negative. Being in isolation is no fun!! They have rapid tests here but not sure how accurate they are. But we are told to go get tested if any symptoms. But yes it’s hard as allergies are the same symptoms. 

we have bought the car seat but it’s
Still in the box. And I got a used stroller on marketplace for a great deal so it’s I. The garage and I’ll clean it up once baby is here. We have a bassinet and swing my SIL gave me, but I will need to clean those up too. The only thing in the house set up currently ks the changing table so I could start to organize some of the hand me downs we received. We have lots of clothes, blankets and swaddles already so I don’t really think we need much thankfully. But I am sure there are things I will forget. I need to order my breast pump. We can anytime after 24 weeks so I just need to get online and fill everything out. Anyone have a pump they recommend? I did Medela with my first two, but have heard great things about the spectra and motif. Can’t decide!!


----------



## Neversayno

So sorry ladies been away for a while but been catching up on ya’ll 

mom
Working from home now and I’ve been diagnosed with gestational diabetes….anyone have any experience please?


----------



## Bittersweet

So my test was negative and our lateral flows negative too. but when we spoke to test and trace they suggested waiting until after day 5 to get pcr tested so tomorrow on day 6 the three of us are going to a drive in to test then my son has to be lateral flow tested Wednesday morning before nursery (unless he presents with symptoms before then). I probably don’t need to test as I’m the only one who had my version of symptoms and I tested when I had these symptoms and it was negative but I’d rather test again and then we have lateral flows as well.

We actually only need to isolate until and including Tuesday due to the timings.

my cold is going as well. Little one is getting more used to the working from home vibe so he’s managing better but I’m not back to work until Tuesday now so really it’s 1 more day for OH to manage and then hopefully back to normality on Wednesday.


----------



## Bittersweet

atx614 said:


> Just catching up! We were at the beach this week and I got a nasty sun burn despite efforts. So lathering aloe and laying in my undies lol.
> 
> yikes! I hope the covid test comes back negative. Being in isolation is no fun!! They have rapid tests here but not sure how accurate they are. But we are told to go get tested if any symptoms. But yes it’s hard as allergies are the same symptoms.
> 
> we have bought the car seat but it’s
> Still in the box. And I got a used stroller on marketplace for a great deal so it’s I. The garage and I’ll clean it up once baby is here. We have a bassinet and swing my SIL gave me, but I will need to clean those up too. The only thing in the house set up currently ks the changing table so I could start to organize some of the hand me downs we received. We have lots of clothes, blankets and swaddles already so I don’t really think we need much thankfully. But I am sure there are things I will forget. I need to order my breast pump. We can anytime after 24 weeks so I just need to get online and fill everything out. Anyone have a pump they recommend? I did Medela with my first two, but have heard great things about the spectra and motif. Can’t decide!!

Re breast pump I have a medela swing but I’m also going to buy a Haakaa I’ve heard nothing but good things l. My friend has both and said she was getting 10mks from medela but 40-50 with haakaa so I’m gonna have both and see.


----------



## atx614

@Neversayno i had GD with my first pregnancy. You get a little blood strip monitor to monitor your bloods when you wake up and after meals. I was able to control mine with diet so I didn’t need meds. I could do about 15-20 carbs in the morning. And 20-30 carbs for afternoon meals as my levels were highest in the morning. I also walked after I ate when I could which helped, especially if I had a bit too many carbs. Just like ten mins but it helped. 

I have my test in two weeks for this preganancy. But I am heavier than I have ever been so am trying to mentally prepare myself to do it again. The first few weeks are the hardest then you get the hang of it and it is all second nature. You got this!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies

Hope ure all OK.

I saw my liver doctor today and because of the itching he has put me on the medication for ICP.
My bile acids were still normol when they checked about 4 weeks ago, but because I'm still itching he doesn't want to take any risks.
He also has advised I be induced at 37/38 weeks and has wrote to my pregnancy consultant to state that.
Bit odd because my pregnancy consultant said they wanted to induce at 37 to 38 weeks but maybe galso hearing that from my liver doctor will make them give me a date? .

Wud be nice to have a date but I've never gotten a date b4 35 weeks b4.

So I'm to start the medication right away it's called Urso.
I was on it with DS for icp and it did help with the itching so hopefully it will help.

When I have my Glucose intolerance test on Wednesday I have to also have my bile levels and liver function tested again.

He said the itching cud be ICP but its just taking a while to show in my bloods.

I feel happy he has put me on medication it makes me feel better because ICP can start and get real bad very quickly and it can cause still birth if left untreated.
So I am glad he has got me on the med even if it is just in case.


Can't believe I'm practically 27 weeks in just over 10 mins as it will be midnight.
1 more week and 3rd trimester.

Weird because on Google and in the bounty book and a pregnancy book I have it says 3rd tri is from 27 weeks but NHS its from 28.


We have our new pram now and I cleaned it up. It is set up in the spare room at the moment with the moses basket and all the other baby bits.

We have brought the bottles now and a few other bits.

We still need to get a bouncer but not in a rush for that..

I'm gonna go through all Tommy's new born stuff soon and I'm also getting some new born stuff from a lovely lady up the school. Her little baby is 4 weeks old so he's grown out of it so she's offered it all to me bless her.

I Brought a lovely nappy changing bag off Amazon and its quite big which I'm very happy about.
So I'm gonna use that and my case as my hospital bags.


I need to get some new slippers and dressing gown for hospital.
And some PJ'S for after I've had baby.
Think i will have to write everything down I need for the hospital.

Still planning on packing my bags at 34 weeks I should have everything me and baby needs by then.


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 my pram is at my mums. My car seat is in its box it’s an extended rear facing one and baby will stay rear facing til at least 5. I’ve said I’m going to put that and my emergency (hopefully not needed) hospital bag in the car for when I go to London I’m 36+5 and 36+6 when I’m there so hoping nothing will happen anyway as I’ll be a day off my home birth time etc! 

@Bittersweet glad the tests came back negative 

@Neversayno sorry about the GD! How are you finding working from home? I’m doing mainly good in the office though I’m bored out of my mind as I wasn’t made for office work, the staff have been really good at distancing from me (expect the head who just seems to get as close as she liked) 

@Suggerhoney i hope it’s not ICP but the tablets as a precaution definitely seems like a good idea! Happy 27 weeks, I’ve always classed the 3rd tri as 28 weeks, it means 2nd tri is a bit longer but helps keep the 3rd tri short too! 

AFM my hyperemesis gravidarum has flared up again, I’ve got sickness tablets much early this time then I did at the start (was hampered by christmas) so hoping it helps keep it down so that I can manage the next 4 weeks at work. Got a pregnancy massage today, it was one of my birthday present from my girls! Hoping it will be an hour and a half of pure bliss!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh no @MadamRose u poor thing. I am so sorry that's flaired up again. 
Do the tablets helps? 
I felt sickly in the 3rd trimester with Tommy. But it was because that's when the heartburn and acid reflux started and I used to feel so sick. 

I hope u feel better soon hon and it goes away so u can enjoy these final weeks..

Yes I'm gonna class 3rd trimester at 28 weeks too. 
So I'm calling this the final week of 2nd trimester. 
I literally have 10 and half weeks max left now. 
Still feels like ages haha. 
Just hoping i don't have predominal labour again this time 

I have a scan a week Tuesday and then my 4D scan on 17th July.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Not looking forward to the nasty glucose intolerance test drink on Wednesday. I don't mind the bloodtests it's just that sickly sweet drink the make u drink. 
:sick:


----------



## Neversayno

atx614 said:


> @Neversayno i had GD with my first pregnancy. You get a little blood strip monitor to monitor your bloods when you wake up and after meals. I was able to control mine with diet so I didn’t need meds. I could do about 15-20 carbs in the morning. And 20-30 carbs for afternoon meals as my levels were highest in the morning. I also walked after I ate when I could which helped, especially if I had a bit too many carbs. Just like ten mins but it helped.
> 
> I have my test in two weeks for this preganancy. But I am heavier than I have ever been so am trying to mentally prepare myself to do it again. The first few weeks are the hardest then you get the hang of it and it is all second nature. You got this!!

@atx614 thank you, that’s really helpful. I’m on the tablets already as I couldn’t control with diet alone. Baby is still under 90th percentile. But I have been told I will need a c section at 38 weeks. So baby will be born around the 27/29 August. It’s all very surreal and I’m trying to get my head round it! I’ve been given no guidance on how much sugar and carbs are ok. Just if the sugar labelling is green I can eat it! 



MadamRose said:


> @atx614 my pram is at my mums. My car seat is in its box it’s an extended rear facing one and baby will stay rear facing til at least 5. I’ve said I’m going to put that and my emergency (hopefully not needed) hospital bag in the car for when I go to London I’m 36+5 and 36+6 when I’m there so hoping nothing will happen anyway as I’ll be a day off my home birth time etc!
> 
> @Bittersweet glad the tests came back negative
> 
> @Neversayno sorry about the GD! How are you finding working from home? I’m doing mainly good in the office though I’m bored out of my mind as I wasn’t made for office work, the staff have been really good at distancing from me (expect the head who just seems to get as close as she liked)
> 
> @Suggerhoney i hope it’s not ICP but the tablets as a precaution definitely seems like a good idea! Happy 27 weeks, I’ve always classed the 3rd tri as 28 weeks, it means 2nd tri is a bit longer but helps keep the 3rd tri short too!
> 
> AFM my hyperemesis gravidarum has flared up again, I’ve got sickness tablets much early this time then I did at the start (was hampered by christmas) so hoping it helps keep it down so that I can manage the next 4 weeks at work. Got a pregnancy massage today, it was one of my birthday present from my girls! Hoping it will be an hour and a half of pure bliss!

@MadamRose working from home has been OK! 4 hospital visits last weeks because of the GD so not actually at home all that much!! To be xomplyhonest with th


----------



## Neversayno

Neversayno said:


> @atx614 thank you, that’s really helpful. I’m on the tablets already as I couldn’t control with diet alone. Baby is still under 90th percentile. But I have been told I will need a c section at 38 weeks. So baby will be born around the 27/29 August. It’s all very surreal and I’m trying to get my head round it! I’ve been given no guidance on how much sugar and carbs are ok. Just if the sugar labelling is green I can eat it!
> 
> 
> 
> @MadamRose working from home has been OK! 4 hospital visits last weeks because of the GD so not actually at home all that much!! To be completely honest with all the numbers rising as they are and schools in this area closing to all or specific year groups I’m kinda happy to be at home. This coming week would have been our last full week in school anyway. Really sorry to hear the sickness has returned. Hope the meds do their job!!
> 
> How was the massage??? th


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney honestly for me it still feels like it’s flying by! Hope all your appointments this week go well!


----------



## MadamRose

32 weeks! Honestly can’t believe where the time has gone! Only around 8 more weeks (potentially as few as 5). Not got much to sort out for Thumper now. I need to buy my baby monitor which I’ll do in the next week or two. Then I need to set up the bedside crib so I can get use to it being there. Other than that things are pretty much ready!

Massage yesterday was amazing came home and literally spent the rest of the day relaxing and reading etc on the orders of the lady who did the massage. I’ve been a little naughty and booked myself one for the day after I finish work!


----------



## Bittersweet

Happy 32 weeks hun!

many second Covid test has come back negative so just oh and LO to do lateral flows for on Wednesday morning before work and nursery and if they are negative we are all good.


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet thanks - can’t believe how fast it’s going now especially as my last one was born at 38+4! 
Glad the tests came back negative!


----------



## stephx

I have my GD test on Friday too. At last check bump was 4 weeks ahead :shy: I’m 29 weeks, and measuring 33 weeks. Ugh.

Feeling slightly more prepped now though, finally started buying things. Anyone have any experience with the Snoo crib? It’s a wedge, but _really_ hoping for some sleep this time round


----------



## Suggerhoney

So managed to get a bump photo today.
Thought as it's my last week in 2nd trimester I should get one. 
Really not sure how much bigger I can get I feel huge. 
27+1 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

2nd pic is 11 weeks


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thought I wud add a few too see the difference


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney i think you look lovely! Definitely growing a lovely baby in there!


----------



## MadamRose

Thought I’d follow suit @Suggerhoney


----------



## playgirl666

Thought I would follow @Suggerhoney as well :) x


----------



## playgirl666

And here's my v day bump :) x


----------



## LoneWanderer

Sure, I'll join in :rofl:

14 weeks... 22(ish?) weeks... 28 weeks

Basically I was already full term way back in Feb and I've been this huge ever since hahahaha!


----------



## MadamRose

@playgirl666 and @LoneWanderer beautiful bumps!


----------



## Bittersweet

Il join too from 12+1-30 weeks


----------



## Bittersweet

And my last two 28 and 30


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet lovely bump


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks and to you all. I feel huge! I’ve done nothing but eat and I haven’t done any excersize really bad ball bouncing haha


----------



## Zoboe95

Aah so many lovely bumps I've taken hardly any photos this time, but after the amount of time it just took me to upload these two, that's probably a good thing! What a faf! Stripey top was on the 19th June, blue top today (27th) feel like I've grown massively!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hehhehehe I think I've started a craze lol.

Yesssss ladies loving all these progression pics. 
I think I'm gonna a do this again right near the end and get them all on there hehe. 
It's so cool seeing how our bodies change. 


@MadamRose 
I think I'm having a elephant lol:rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney are you measuring large? I normal have elephants when I don’t measure large so what I’m having this time when I’m 4 weeks ahead I don’t know - maybe a whale! 

@Zoboe95 youve definitely popped!


----------



## MadamRose

I put my bedside crib up!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

OMG LOOK AT ALL THESE GOURGEOUS BUMPS!!! I'm a big lady before pregnant and have lost weight so bump and me are meeting in the middle so no pics from me but love seeing them!! Some of you are soo big (but in a good way)!! Xx


----------



## Bittersweet

When will everyone fit their car seats? I have mine out with the base etc but I need to move my sons to the other side I was gonna do it the next week off work in a few weeks il be 33 weeks or is that too early?


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet im doing mine at 36 weeks but mainly because I go for a weekend in London just before 37 and want it in the car just in case!


----------



## Bittersweet

That makes sense!! I just wanted to do mine a bit in advance so my son doesn’t feel more put out that he’s had to move seats in the car


----------



## LoneWanderer

We've still got the old car seat in storage, one of those travel system jobbies where it clips to the pram base - anyway the pram itself fell to bits after 18 months of very heavy use (offroading with the dog etc) so it went to the tip, but the infant seat bit was fine last I saw it. And then I bought the exact same pram set again for #2, but am trying to keep it in the box til we know about the house, make moving easier if it's still packed up. So might end up getting the old seat out, using that for first few weeks, then swapping for the new one. Which might mean a mad dash to the storage place on the day baby comes... :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bit stressed over here, so my mother saw my aunt on Friday, then came here, and now my aunt has tested positive (both are double jabbed but obvs I'm not). Convinced me and the wee bairn gonna get it now, after a year and a half of successful avoiding. Kicking myself for not going over consultant's advice and just getting the vaccine anyway, coz I'd be way less worried now. Will wait out the ten days or whatever isolation is now, then speak to midwife again about maybe booking in for it.


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> Bit stressed over here, so my mother saw my aunt on Friday, then came here, and now my aunt has tested positive (both are double jabbed but obvs I'm not). Convinced me and the wee bairn gonna get it now, after a year and a half of successful avoiding. Kicking myself for not going over consultant's advice and just getting the vaccine anyway, coz I'd be way less worried now. Will wait out the ten days or whatever isolation is now, then speak to midwife again about maybe booking in for it.

If your aunt has tested positive but not your mum you don’t need to isolate unless you’ve had direct contact with your aunt. Fingers crossed you don’t get it!


----------



## Catmumof4

Fingers xd u don't get it. Iv had the first jab and having the second in a couple weeks. Spoke to my midwife today about wether I should and what she has told me made my mind up for me that I deffo want it but scared!! X


----------



## Zoboe95

FX you don't get it @LoneWanderer! 

I've had first jab ...second is right at the beginning of sept...providing I'm not having baby at that moment!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Zoboe95 do u have to be a certain number of weeks? X


----------



## LoneWanderer

MadamRose said:


> If your aunt has tested positive but not your mum you don’t need to isolate unless you’ve had direct contact with your aunt. Fingers crossed you don’t get it!

Aye I don't NEED to obvs but rather safe than sorry, couldn't live with myself if someone got it from me, I've seen first hand how devastating it can be.


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer oh man! I am so sorry! That’s so stressful. I am hoping you and your mom avoid it!

@stephx my friend has the snoo and the swaddles that go with it and loves it! They are so dang expensive though. You can rent them through happy baby. But I ended up getting a halo bassinet.


----------



## atx614

Playing along! Here is my progression!


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 beautiful bump

@LoneWanderer yes I totally get you


----------



## Zoboe95

@Catmumof4 not in the UK no, anyone over 18 can now get it. If you go online to book, make sure you put in your NHS number, rather than just your details, and it will only offer slots that are Pfizer or moderna as they are the approved ones during pregnancy. There are drop in clinics, but you don't know what jab they are offering so I was advised to book. I only had 2 symptoms from it ...a slightly achey arm, and a half hour nap! (I never ever nap!) 

This week I've got anti d, glucose test, 28 week bloods then second glucose test! Jabby jabby jab!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer FX u don't get it hon. How stressful. Sending hugs ❤

@atx614 Beutiful bump hon. 

@MadamRose 
Not by scan no. At my last growth scan which was at 24+5 days he was so say on 50th centile (thats what the sonagrapher said) but in my notes it says 38th centile. He was 1lb 8oz. 
But when my midwife measured me at my appointment at 25+4 weeks I was measuring 28 cm. 
But I've had a liver transplant and she said it's hard to get the measurements exact because I have leishions from the surgery and in her words "lots of lumps and bumps" lol. 
She didn't get the tape at the top of my public bone either she had it In the centre which was about 2cm to low so I don't think it was a accurate measurement:shrug:

I have another growth scan next Tuesday and a midwife appointment the following day. 
Have a feeling he will be on the 98th centile now judging by the size of me. 

I'm getting a bit scared tbh. 




So my itching has really cranked up. I hardly slept last night because I was so itchy. 
I have my glucose intolerance test tomorrow and they will also be checking my bile acid levels and liver function for ICP.
I have a feeling this is the start of it now because this is the itchiest I've been so far. 
It's intense itching and really not nice. 
Definitely gonna push for induction to be no later than 37 weeks if I'm gonna be itchy like this. 
I've been taking the ICP meds since Friday and I hope they stop the itching soon. 

Also having alot of acid reflux and the best one of them all' I have thrush yay lucky me haha. 

Have a consultant appointment too tomorrow. 
It's gonna be a long morning..

I have to be at the hospital for 8:55am for the GTT test and then my consultant appointment is at 11:20am but u can be sat for a while waiting. 
:coffee:



Ladies that have had the GTT when do I need to start fasting? Is it from midnight tonight?
Also am I not aloud anything at all? Can I not have have water. 
When I wake up in the morning I'm so thirsty I normally have a cup of tea but i know I won't he aloud that tomorrow. Is water OK tho or is it like u can't have anything at all?


----------



## Catmumof4

@atx614 gourgeous bump progression!!

@Suggerhoney my midwife sent me the leaflet yesterday and our hospitals policy is fasting from 11 pm and only tiny sips of water if needed xx


----------



## LoneWanderer

It was nothing after 9pm for me, which sucked. But I just went to bed early. And test was done by half ten next day so wasn't too long before I got some food. And I could have all the water I wanted, in fact they gave us a jug each at hosp while we waited too.

Think it'll be 9pm cutoff for eating before the section too, booooo! Was starving by the time I got out of recovery last time, hope I get an early slot again so I don't miss lunch!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks for replying ladies. 

I've just had a look at my appointment letter and on the back it has everything I have to do lol what a wally I am:dohh:

It says I have to fast from midnight tonight so not to bad. 
I got to be up the hospital early so will just have some water b4 I go. 

Mite pack something to eat for after the GTT because i have the consultant appointment strait after so I'm not gonna be finished at the hospital untill about 12pm and that's 12 hours with no food so I will pack something to nibble on in the waiting room b4 seeing consultant. 

Hope I get the orange drink and not the other nasty one. 

I've had cold shower and it's helped with the itching a little bit but I know I'm scratching like crazy later. 
It's horrible and making me feel so miserable. 
I hope they agree to induce me no later than 37 weeks. 
Don't think I can cope going to 38 weeks with all this itching. 
:brat:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Movie day here.
Ratatouille. Again. My god am I sick of this film. As you can see, the child is not.
](*,)


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Movie day here.
> Ratatouille. Again. My god am I sick of this film. As you can see, the child is not.
> ](*,)
> 
> View attachment 1099787

Hahaha that's definitely a film that's been played over and over In my house lol. 
Awwwww look at his little face he's absolutely loving it bless him. His hair is sooo lovely' such a beautiful colour <3


----------



## Zoboe95

I've never seen ratatouille! we can barely manage one TV episode without getting distracted, let alone a film!! Also @LoneWanderer your lb looks just like my brother as a baby...and looks far more likely to be my child than my child does me, my bro, mum and dad are all ginger (omg even one of the dogs is and the other has ginger patches!) Partner has dark brown almost black hair ...squish is pretty much blonde! And before anyone says it, postman is bald

So after posting those photos the other day, I looked at my belly this morn and it had totally changed shape (wriggler!) First photo is approximately this far gone with LO (I still call her squish now ) middle is from a few days ago, and right is this morning! I think I've dropped massively! (Always hard to tell on your own body though!)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Haha but what was the postie before he lost the hair? :lol:

I'm sure this next one will be a ginger as well, be massively shocked if he isn't. To be honest I'm basically just expecting the same baby again - looks the same in scans - can't quite get my head around he'll be a whole new and different person. And yeah our dog is ginger too, matches his little brother.

Anyway... watched the football.
Other half yelled so loud that the poor baby jumped and gave me bloody contractions.
Settled again now, but fuck me(!)
:holly:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney hope al the appointments go well

@LoneWanderer hope the isolation doesn’t drive you crazy! 

@Zoboe95 lovely bump! 

AFM I’m stressed as anything as we have OFSTED in tomorrow - just what we need after the last year and a half!!!!!


----------



## Zoboe95

@MadamRose not the dreaded Ofsted our nursery has been due an Ofsted inspection for something like 6 years! We're beginning to think they've forgotten about us, there's been 2 new nursery managers in that time too, which usually triggers an inspection!


----------



## MadamRose

Zoboe95 said:


> @MadamRose not the dreaded Ofsted our nursery has been due an Ofsted inspection for something like 6 years! We're beginning to think they've forgotten about us, there's been 2 new nursery managers in that time too, which usually triggers an inspection!

We were 5 years but we’ve got to a point where we thought we’d got away with it til September


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer got to love that film LMAO what a cutie!! Yh we watched the footie aswell was a great game! My partner woke our 2 year old up but thank God she went bank to bed!!

@Zoboe95 lovely bump and yh if agree looks like you have dropped a bit. All night last night I was having horrendous contractions had stopped by this morning and when I got up little lady had dropped so much it freaked my oh out until I explained how much room she still has, sure enough she came back up lol 

@


----------



## Neversayno

All those lovely bumps!! If I’m honest I’ve o it taken about 2 photos: it’s bad I know but tbf I didn’t really look pregnant until about 25 weeks haha

@MadamRose good luck for tomorrow! I’m sure they will go easy on you!!! 
@Suggerhoney good luck for appointments! I didn’t have to drink any drink it was just a blood test, I think if you’re asked to fast then it is just your blood they want?! Good luck anyway - different hospitals seem to do different things. 

My GD medication has been increased and it makes you feel so shit…I’ve lost 4kg in just over a week though so it’s not all bad!! Takes me to a stone on in 29 weeks…I really couldn’t afford to put too much on so I’m pleased with that!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi lovelies. 

So had the first blood test and the drink. It was a nice one this time. Did look like pee but tasted like orange or lemon. I quite enjoyed it haha. 

Also seen my consultant who looking at the state of me from scratching like mad says he suspects its now ICP. 
Only the bloods will tell tho. I hope they show something because hot damb this itching is intense. 
I feel like someone has rubbed itching powder all over me. :brat::brat:

Had my fundal height measured and I'm measuring 28cm which is pretty much bang on as I turn 28 weeks on Saturday. 
I did tell him my worries about having a big baby but he said my growth scans and today's measurements are showing baby is not big.
He said we will see how ure other growth scans go. 
I have one Tuesday and my next one he wants me to have at 32 weeks. 

Now sat waiting for the 2nd blood test. 
Then after that I'm gonna pop in the cafe and grab a snack. They gave me some water so that was good. 

He has prescribed me piriton for the itching but in all honesty I don't think they will do much. But I guess it's better than nothing. 
Hope the itching goes away if only just for a few more weeks. If I can just be itch free untill 35 36 weeks that wud be great because then I can push to be induced. 
Another 10 weeks of this itching will send me to the funny farm :mamafy:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Zoboe95 
Lovely bump hon and I think it looks like u have dropped too. 
I think I have dropped. I mean somedays my bump looks high and other days it looks low so have no idea what he is up to in there lol. 
He is head down I know that but all mine normally are from 27 weeks and then they just stay there untill I give birth.
Watch him turn breach now at the last minute lol. 
Hope not because I want a natural birth not a section. 
I cracked up at ure comment about the postman hahaha. 

And then what @LoneWanderer wrote about the postman hahaha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Zoboe95 
Lovely bump hon and I think it looks like u have dropped too. 
I think I have dropped. I mean somedays my bump looks high and other days it looks low so have no idea what he is up to in there lol. 
He is head down I know that but all mine normally are from 27 weeks and then they just stay there untill I give birth.
Watch him turn breach now at the last minute lol. 
Hope not because I want a natural birth not a section. 
I cracked up at ure comment about the postman hahaha. 

And then what @LoneWanderer wrote about the postman hahaha.


----------



## LoneWanderer

31 weeks today.
9 weeks til actual due date.
7/8-ish weeks til delivery.
5 weeks til final consultant appt.
3 weeks til final midwife appt.
Shit's getting real eeeeek.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> 31 weeks today.
> 9 weeks til actual due date.
> 7/8-ish weeks til delivery.
> 5 weeks til final consultant appt.
> 3 weeks til final midwife appt.
> Shit's getting real eeeeek.


Ure so close hon. I have 10 more weeks max to go now and I can't believe it. Feels like the last few weeks have flown. And feck knows where June went that's gon so fast. 

I know with this itching tho time will drag now. Hopefully I can get a handle on it. 
Sat in waiting room still waiting for 2nd blood draw and I'm sooooooo freeeeeeeking ITCHY. 
Bet all these womon think I got cooties or something hahaha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Don't ask me what that is it just came into my head lol. 
Probably means the clap or something hahaha


----------



## Catmumof4

Hahaha cooties that made me :haha: 
I got my icp bloods back all normal they go by alt levels in my hospital so don't know what the normal Is! Iv not been too bad for the paat few days tho. Not icp i know but my section scar is soooooo itchy i dont know how to relieve it!!!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Catmumof4 said:


> Hahaha cooties that made me :haha:
> I got my icp bloods back all normal they go by alt levels in my hospital so don't know what the normal Is! Iv not been too bad for the paat few days tho. Not icp i know but my section scar is soooooo itchy i dont know how to relieve it!!!!

Yup feeling this, not just itching but I swear this kid is going to kick his way right through the damn scar. It's stretching so much, either it itches or it hurts or both. Honestly thought it would sort of round off with bump growing too but nope, still got the same overhang - so it's so hot and uncomfortable along the line where it folds under. Booooo.


----------



## atx614

I am sorry about the itching! @Suggerhoney when do you get your icp level and gd results back?

@LoneWanderer wow only 7/8 weeks left!!!! That will fly! Do you have any more scans scheduled? When do they give you your section date?

I bought bins today to organize baby girl’s clothes. Since she won’t have her own room we are putting her clothes and changing table in our closet and then her crib in my daughters room. Bassinet will be in our room by my bed but I want to set the crib up so my daughter knows she’s coming lol and for naps and such. Still feel like I have for a lot to do but still feel like I have time, I don’t enter third tri until next week.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Haha I don't even know what cooties is it just came into my head hahaha.
See my itching up until now was manageable. But now it's extreme.
I'm already on the ICP meds so there isn't much more they can do really.
I mean if it is ICP now and it gets bad then my induction will be brought forward.
Are I getting repeat bloods hon because it can take a while to show up in bloods.
I was itchy from just 11 weeks with Tommy and I wasn't diagnosed untill 17 weeks.
That was so scary being diognosed so early.
At least I'm much further along this time.

@LoneWanderer
Man sorry ure scar is so itchy. I hate being itchy its horrible.
I've never had a c section but my liver transplant scar has been itchy. But main itching is my chest and belly and my back. Legs have been itchy too but not as bad.



All done now ladies.
I went strait to cafe after my 2nd blood test and got mysaft a curry and rice was yummy. Then I needed sugger so went and got 2 chocolate bars a Mars bar and a white chocolate snickers and I've already eaten them haha.

I know its naughty lol.
Now sat in boots at the hospital waiting for the piriton then I the walk home.
It only takes about 10 15 mind going through the short cut but just hoping it isn't all boggy and muddy because we have had a bit of rain the other night .

If it is I'll just have to do my mission impossible around it. Gonna look like such a dick hahahaha


----------



## Suggerhoney

My 


atx614 said:


> I am sorry about the itching! @Suggerhoney when do you get your icp level and gd results back?
> 
> @LoneWanderer wow only 7/8 weeks left!!!! That will fly! Do you have any more scans scheduled? When do they give you your section date?
> 
> I bought bins today to organize baby girl’s clothes. Since she won’t have her own room we are putting her clothes and changing table in our closet and then her crib in my daughters room. Bassinet will be in our room by my bed but I want to set the crib up so my daughter knows she’s coming lol and for naps and such. Still feel like I have for a lot to do but still feel like I have time, I don’t enter third tri until next week.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Yeah my Gtt results if positive I will know by tomorrow if negative they don't phone u I'll just be told in 2 weeks by my consultant. Bile levels and liver function can take a few days. My consultant will tell me those at my next appointment with him in 2 weeks time but if they are very high I expect i will hear within a day or 2. Just have to wait and see.
> 
> I still have sorting out to do. Won't take me long and need to buy a few more bits but we're nearly there now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

My


atx614 said:


> I am sorry about the itching! @Suggerhoney when do you get your icp level and gd results back?
> 
> @LoneWanderer wow only 7/8 weeks left!!!! That will fly! Do you have any more scans scheduled? When do they give you your section date?
> 
> I bought bins today to organize baby girl’s clothes. Since she won’t have her own room we are putting her clothes and changing table in our closet and then her crib in my daughters room. Bassinet will be in our room by my bed but I want to set the crib up so my daughter knows she’s coming lol and for naps and such. Still feel like I have for a lot to do but still feel like I have time, I don’t enter third tri until next week.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Yeah my Gtt results if positive I will know by tomorrow if negative they don't phone u I'll just be told in 2 weeks by my consultant. Bile levels and liver function can take a few days. My consultant will tell me those at my next appointment with him in 2 weeks time but if they are very high I expect i will hear within a day or 2. Just have to wait and see.
> 
> I still have sorting out to do. Won't take me long and need to buy a few more bits but we're nearly there now.


----------



## stephx

For those that had Csections.. do you just get the option of the same again? Is it recommended? 

I had a natural birth last time but have a Csection scar when they removed the ovary (at 19 weeks). Wondering if I can push for a csection as it’s not healed properly yet? Or is it more to do with the scar tissue on the actual womb?

My consultants advice was, “we’ll see how it goes” :shrug:

Sorry for being gross.


----------



## LoneWanderer

So the issue with the section is the internal scar that's on your womb, not the external one on your belly. Theres a higher chance of the uterus actually tearing during birth from all the contracting and pushing and whatnot, which is why they suggest future section births if you've had one already. It's a really small risk though so unless you have other risk factors - like if your last section was because of a recurrent problem - they usually give an option for a 'natural' birth (VBAC). And that goes well for loads of ladies who want it so they tend to push for it where possible.

That said, if you want a section they should let you have one so tell them - firmly - that's what you want if you do. Mine was completely elective - overdue baby who seemed to just keep getting bigger and bigger so I'd had enough, refused rest of induction and told them to get him out. Took a lot of persuading, midwives were dead against it, but the consultant was on my side and a really lovely chap, said it was my choice in the end and nobody could decide but me. And honestly it was just the ideal birth for me - fast, stress free, controlled. Emergency sections sound horrid, but planned ones are pretty great in my (admittedly limited) experience.

Of course, recovery is an absolute bitch. You'll know that from your op! And with a newborn to look after and a massive hole in your belly... yeah that sucks tbh. But still, defs signing up for section 2 on balance because 1. I make massive babies that don't fit the doorway properly 2. I'm not one for the unknown and 3. I just want this one to come out at 39 weeks now, I remember that overdue is NO FUN :rofl:


----------



## Zoboe95

First day of jabs done, had anti d ...still hate that one, can't feel it after, but as they put It in you can feel it travelling along your arm!! And they did my 28 week bloods today instead of tomorrow...they really struggled to get them, so had to try both arms and were were to tryy hands too, but couldn't find proper veins there! I feel like I have bruisy inner elbows!! So just gtt tests tomorrow, and midwife appointment!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh no, many stabby jabby times for you. Least the worst one is done now though! Everyone I know who has the anti d says it fully sucks. Didn't mind the GTT myself but hope you're not too sore for it! 
:holly:


----------



## MadamRose

Not had a proper catch up - I’m knackered after 2 days at work until gone 7pm due to ofsted.

@Suggerhoney sorry you are so itchy hoping the piriton helps.

@LoneWanderer 8 weeks is no time at all!

@Zoboe95 they really are jabbing your a lot atm!


----------



## Bittersweet

@LoneWanderer re Covid isolation we are just out of isolation was scary as!!!! 

for anyone querying getting the Covid vaccine I felt a little more reassured in this isolation as I have had my first. Second is due 21/7 we get walk in clinics here so il just go to a walk in :) on that date

I had a slightly sore arm. I got it at 25+5 and the vaccinator said if you are over 12 weeks gestation they will give it :). Our nhs Have said that it’s 8 weeks or more for getting your second now rather than 12 weeks which is great as otherwise we would both be due our second the week we go in for the baby whereas now we will both get the same week of 21/7


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer a couple of ur replies really made me laugh and I thank u from the soul for that!! I am with u on it either feels like an arm is going to bust through my section scar and start waving at people or I'm going to itch through it!!

@atx614 there is no better feeling then being organised! Yey for third trimester!!

@Suggerhoney they said I can have the bloods repeated as and when I feel it's time (which I think is odd) I'm hoping I don't take after you in the sense of it getting worse!! My itching is mostly across my chest abdomen and hips and my scar but that is prob just stretching itch! 
Hahaha mission impossible walk with your bump would look very amusing I must admit 

@stephx I had an emergency section with baby 5, baby 6 I tried vbac but failed induction so another emergency section and this baby I have been basically told to have a section because the last will only have been 12 months but I'm ok with that because I'm being sterilised. When I was pregnant with baby 6 even tho I had had a section before they tried coersing me to have another section but I wanted to try natural first. One thing I know for sure is to decide what YOU want what is best for YOU and only you can decide that then go in there and tell them. Get your pros and cons written down to show you have really thought about it and be strong in your decision! 

@Zoboe95 sorry you have been stabbed a lot today hope your feeling better by tomorrow!!

@MadamRose Hope you can rest up now and how do you feel you did with Ofsted? 

Afm I had my glucose tolerance test today and it was soo bloody awful!!
The drink was raspberry really strong flavour and I hate hate hate anything raspberry was burping raspberry all morning! There was other ladies there as well so I wasn't alone at least. She wanted to do my 28 week bloods aswell so lost in total like 6 tubes of blood and she used the exact same vein as my midwife used for my icp bloods 2 days ago 2x so 3x in total that vein was used. 

Had a sleep when I got home and after kidswere in bed had a bath but when I got out it all just got on top of me- how much pain I'm in the fibro the itching and how much longer I've got left 11-13 weeks of this I just broke Down. Normally I'm strong and my poor partner didn't know what to do so I rang my mum and she helped soothe it a little but the reality is I feel so so down atm. I gave in and took some of the morphine because I just needed a break and then I feel guilty but i can feel her kicking away and I said out loud how much I love her and I'm sorry to have to do that to her. I hope she forgives me. Sorry for the long post I just needed to vent to you lovely people xx


----------



## Zoboe95

Eugh glucose tolerance test half way through! ...drink they gave me tasted like flat cream soda trouble is I'm stuck with that aftertaste until 11! ...took her 4 attempts to get blood, she tried one arm, then both hands, finally got it from the other arm...wiggling the needle about inside me though...reckon I'm going to be black and blue...and still more blood later!! Have to say I'll be glad when this bits done! 

But ...28 weeks today! Depending on who you ask that means third tri, and really not long left! :holly: 

mixed views online as to whether you can walk around between bloods for gtt...not allowed to stay at the surgery because of Covid (usually they make you!), not practical to go home by the time I've seen midwife at half past, so think I'll settle for a slow wander around sainsburies!


----------



## MadamRose

Zoboe95 said:


> Eugh glucose tolerance test half way through! ...drink they gave me tasted like flat cream soda trouble is I'm stuck with that aftertaste until 11! ...took her 4 attempts to get blood, she tried one arm, then both hands, finally got it from the other arm...wiggling the needle about inside me though...reckon I'm going to be black and blue...and still more blood later!! Have to say I'll be glad when this bits done!
> 
> But ...28 weeks today! Depending on who you ask that means third tri, and really not long left! :holly:
> 
> mixed views online as to whether you can walk around between bloods for gtt...not allowed to stay at the surgery because of Covid (usually they make you!), not practical to go home by the time I've seen midwife at half past, so think I'll settle for a slow wander around sainsburies!

If you are normally active then move around or it can skew the results!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies.

So I passed the glucose test and I don't have gestational diabetes which I'm so happy about. 
But I have to go back up the hospital tomorrow to repeat the Liver function and bile acid levels because the other sample clotted.
Good to know I don't have gestational diabetes but crap still being in the dark about ICP. 
I don't think it takes long to get results tho and they work all weekend in the day easement unit so if my bile acid levels are raised and it is icp I'm hoping they will let me know by Sunday Monday. 
It I don't hear anything then I guess it's normol. 

Last night was another restless night of itching. . 
I'm itching so bad that I'm making myself bleed. 
The piriton did not help at all. 
I had to keep applying the menthol cream but only that works for such a short time. 

My itching is all over my chest and belly. But alos my back and my arms and legs so basically all over. 
No itchy palms of souls yet but u don't always get that with ICP. 

Something has to be going on to make me this itchy. 
I really wanted to enjoy the last trimester but if I'm going to be itching this badly for the next 10 weeks it's gonna be torture.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> Eugh glucose tolerance test half way through! ...drink they gave me tasted like flat cream soda trouble is I'm stuck with that aftertaste until 11! ...took her 4 attempts to get blood, she tried one arm, then both hands, finally got it from the other arm...wiggling the needle about inside me though...reckon I'm going to be black and blue...and still more blood later!! Have to say I'll be glad when this bits done!
> 
> But ...28 weeks today! Depending on who you ask that means third tri, and really not long left! :holly:
> 
> mixed views online as to whether you can walk around between bloods for gtt...not allowed to stay at the surgery because of Covid (usually they make you!), not practical to go home by the time I've seen midwife at half past, so think I'll settle for a slow wander around sainsburies!



Happy 28 weeks hon and yay for 3rd trimester. I'll be joining u over there on Saturday. 

Sorry the drink was nasty. Mine was nice yesterday but the one I had with my ds was vile.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 
I was told if u tested positive for diabetes I wud hear back by today so if u haven't heard anything yet that cud be a good sign that u passed the test. 


When they rang me I was so worried because I thought I had failed it but it was only to tell me to come back to have my liver function and bile levels done again.


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry girls I will need to look through it all. I’ve had a right time of it. Went for my 4d scan last Wednesday and it was amazing. But Thursday I had my private internal scan. Cervix is funnelling and measuring 1.3cm. I then ended up at Glasgow hospital, I live in Stornoway 800 miles away and they haven’t let me home been here for 9 days and looks like I won’t be getting home til he’s born :( as my cervix then 3 days later measured 1.1cm and more funneling. I have another scan next week to see what’s going on. I have had 2 steroid shots and I’m on 800mf progesterone daily


----------



## Bittersweet

wantingagirl said:


> Sorry girls I will need to look through it all. I’ve had a right time of it. Went for my 4d scan last Wednesday and it was amazing. But Thursday I had my private internal scan. Cervix is funnelling and measuring 1.3cm. I then ended up at Glasgow hospital, I live in Stornoway 800 miles away and they haven’t let me home been here for 9 days and looks like I won’t be getting home til he’s born :( as my cervix then 3 days later measured 1.1cm and more funneling. I have another scan next week to see what’s going on. I have had 2 steroid shots and I’m on 800mf progesterone daily

I wondered what had happened when I seen your Facebook. Have they said how long they think you’ll have left? Hopefully he stays out a bit longer x


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl can they do anything to help stop it? Hopefully baby stays out a little longer.

@Suggerhoney good news about the the GD tests hope you get answers about the ICP soon!


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks ladies. In my notes it says not likely to get to term but obvs every woman and every pregnancy is different so I could prove them wrong the progesterone could be helping it’s all a wait and see but if I get to term they won’t let me go home incase I have him mid flight so I’m having him here they will induce me at either 36-37 weeks. There is nothing they can give me and too late for a stitch. Im missing my kids so much!


----------



## wantingagirl

It’s also scary as I’ve had all my baby’s in my own hospital :( the labour ward is two floors done I hope I get there in time for gas and air as i go quick. I’m not organised with everything but trying to remind myself all that isn’t important :wacko: another scan next week to see the measurements


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh and I’ll also be labouring on my own!


----------



## Zoboe95

@wantingagirl so sorry you're going through a tough the of it there. Try to get some rest and enjoy the peace before the chaos of a new little one in your life! ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh know @wantingagirl how stressful. I hope ure being well looked after in there. I'm so sorry ure so far away from home. 
I really hope u make it to 36 37 weeks. Is there anything they can do at all hon? 

Loving ure 4d scan photos he is absolutely gorgeous hon. So cute. 

I have a 4D scan booked for 17th July at 30 weeks, I've never had one past 16 weeks b4 so I'm really looking forward to it. 

We're all here for you hon sending big big hugs <3


----------



## atx614

@wantingagirl aw man I am so sorry to hear you have to be away from home and your kids so long.what does a funneling cervix mean? I haven’t heard of that. I am glad they caught it though so you can take it easy and keep him baking as long as possible!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney I had some missed calls today but I didn't reply yet as my head isn't in a great place so who knows?

@wantingagirl that must be so so so awful! Surely the hospital has a plane it could send you down on if your not in immediate danger of delivering? Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney I had some missed calls today but I didn't reply yet as my head isn't in a great place so who knows?
> 
> @wantingagirl that must be so so so awful! Surely the hospital has a plane it could send you down on if your not in immediate danger of delivering? Xx


I think if it was about ure results they wud it left a voice message for u to call them back. 
Check them hon. Hopefully it's not to do with the results.


----------



## wantingagirl

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney I had some missed calls today but I didn't reply yet as my head isn't in a great place so who knows?
> 
> @wantingagirl that must be so so so awful! Surely the hospital has a plane it could send you down on if your not in immediate danger of delivering? Xx

there is no neonatal where I am and my last labour was 45 mins start to finish so there is a risk we wouldn’t get there in time even with the medic helicopter xx


----------



## wantingagirl

atx614 said:


> @wantingagirl aw man I am so sorry to hear you have to be away from home and your kids so long.what does a funneling cervix mean? I haven’t heard of that. I am glad they caught it though so you can take it easy and keep him baking as long as possible!!

It means that the internal part of the cervix is opening :wacko:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sat at the hospital waiting to have my liver function and bile acid levels checked again. Appointment was at half 10. Now nearly half 11 there running behind8-[8-[8-[. Urghh. 

Getting so much acid reflux now esp at night drank milk it did nothing. 
Still very itchy too.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney hope you’ve been seen now! And that you get answers nice and quickly


----------



## atx614

@wantingagirl oh I am so sorry. That’s hard! Can they move you to a hospital with a neo unit now so you can be there for delivery? If you are on bed rest, could they move you in an ambulance so you are still lying down?


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney hope you’ve been seen now! And that you get answers nice and quickly


Thanks hon. Yes they said if it's elevated they will let me know probably tomorrow. 
Had a very itchy night again last night. 
Making myself so sore but it's impossible to stop scratching. 
Also had my whooping cough vaccine. 

Got a final 2nd tri bump pic in b4 I enter 3rd trimester tomorrow. Don't feel as big today.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney beautiful. Good to hear they are being swift in letting you know! 

As for me after the week I’ve had an I glad it’s Friday!


----------



## wantingagirl

atx614 said:


> @wantingagirl oh I am so sorry. That’s hard! Can they move you to a hospital with a neo unit now so you can be there for delivery? If you are on bed rest, could they move you in an ambulance so you are still lying down?

that’s where I am at a hospital with a neonatal unit it’s the closest one as there isn’t one where I live xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I’m concerned too I know I’m going to have down days the other day was awful then I was a bit better and after today I’ve dipped again a bit just worried that this is going to mean serious consequences to my mental health and I don’t want to end up resenting him
For how this has gone :wacko:


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh hun sending massive hugs


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney I completely forgot to call back but like you said if it was them they would leave a voicemail! 

@wantingagirl ahh makes sense now, I had a lot of resentment after an emergency section with baby 5, it was a failed induction and I just got so angry with myself her the midwives because I felt let down, looking back now I realise it was just one of them things that happens but at the time it was awful. So if u need someone to rant at without judgement feel free xxx


----------



## atx614

@wantingagirl oh good! I must have misread. I am glad you are there then and they can take excellent care of you. Is your family able to visit at all or no because of covid?

@Suggerhoney i love your bump!! Happy third tri!! So exciting! I hope they are able to give you better meds to take care of the itching. 

I have been slowly stocking up on diapers so it isn’t crazy expensive when baby comes. I know not many nb are needed but I think I have enough ones now too. The baby is taking over my closet lol.


----------



## wantingagirl

atx614 said:


> @wantingagirl oh good! I must have misread. I am glad you are there then and they can take excellent care of you. Is your family able to visit at all or no because of covid?
> 
> @Suggerhoney i love your bump!! Happy third tri!! So exciting! I hope they are able to give you better meds to take care of the itching.
> 
> I have been slowly stocking up on diapers so it isn’t crazy expensive when baby comes. I know not many nb are needed but I think I have enough ones now too. The baby is taking over my closet lol.

I’m in Glasgow hun which is 800 miles from where I live so none of them can visit. By that point I won’t have seen my husband or kids for 7 weeks it’s been 12 days so far xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney I completely forgot to call back but like you said if it was them they would leave a voicemail!
> 
> @wantingagirl ahh makes sense now, I had a lot of resentment after an emergency section with baby 5, it was a failed induction and I just got so angry with myself her the midwives because I felt let down, looking back now I realise it was just one of them things that happens but at the time it was awful. So if u need someone to rant at without judgement feel free xxx

Thanks hun…… I’m sure it will all work out fine just mindful as I suffered PPP after Erin and partly was it due to not being in control i really don’t want to be in that position again xx


----------



## Bittersweet

wantingagirl said:


> Thanks hun…… I’m sure it will all work out fine just mindful as I suffered PPP after Erin and partly was it due to not being in control i really don’t want to be in that position again xx

Can you see if they can support you now to maybe try and work through it before baby comes? Just a thought x


----------



## Suggerhoney

So just got my results and liver function and bile acid levels all normol so feck knows why I'm so itchy. I know it can take time to show up in bloods so they said if I'm still itching by Wednesday I can phone them and they will get me in for more bloods.


----------



## Zoboe95

Today I've felt heavy all day...I think it's really weird how some days are fine, and others you just feel heavy! :holly::-k


----------



## Catmumof4

@Zoboe95 yh I feel you with that one!!! X


----------



## MadamRose

33 weeks and feel like a whale!

Can’t believe I’m 33 weeks though, 7 weeks until due date and could be as little as 4 until Thumper can safely show up! The girls are getting really excited now. One minute they say they can’t believe how soon it is the next they say that it’s too long to wait!

I’m trying to get through the last 3 weeks (or 14 work days) as I’m knackered, I think ofsted really took it out of everyone and we still aren’t recovered - not sure we will be until the summer.

Still got another week until the midwife, at that appointment she’s hoping to book me a growth scan for 36/37 weeks.

Not got much left to do now, I need to fit the car seat which I’ll probably do in the next week or so so I’m used to how it fits. Also need to buy my baby monitor but I’m going being about 3 different ones.


----------



## playgirl666

Here's 25 week bump :) x


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hope all goes well, @wantingagirl 
Scary times, not a lot else to say really, just hope that you reach out if you need support and you keep positive til then. Bed rest no fun but it's all best for baba. Thank goodness your scan picked up that there was an issue though!

Feel daft complaining over here when everything's going reasonably well in comparison, only seven weeks left now thereabouts too: but good lord, my old stretchmarks have new ones and the itch is driving me insane, I'm living on ice cubes, I no longer sleep, my back is snapping, my hips are like six miles apart from each other, I'm MASSIVE, my shoes don't fit, and just for fun the random nausea has popped back whenever it fancies. Third tri sucks.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh yeah and I'm having second thoughts about my section, mind keeps wandering to trying the VBAC for an easier recovery after... but honestly, that thought freaks me out too, especially the chance of rupturing the old scar.
Is there a third option...? Like, an easy, pain-free and fast one that they just keep a secret from us so we don't all ask for it...? :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> Oh yeah and I'm having second thoughts about my section, mind keeps wandering to trying the VBAC for an easier recovery after... but honestly, that thought freaks me out too, especially the chance of rupturing the old scar.
> Is there a third option...? Like, an easy, pain-free and fast one that they just keep a secret from us so we don't all ask for it...? :rofl:

Is it worth talking to your care provider about VBAC?


----------



## LoneWanderer

MadamRose said:


> Is it worth talking to your care provider about VBAC?

Nah not so much - they reckon I can have one if I want, or have section if I want, and if baby comes before the section date it's up to me what I do about it.
Personally though I just don't think I can go into labour. #1 never engaged at all, induction wasn't going anywhere, he'd have stayed put ten months or more I reckon, the lazy git. 

So it's pointless making plans I guess. I just know I am certainly not going overdue again, absolutely no way, it was hell on earth, 39 weeks is *more* than enough for me, so 100% locking that section date in and knowing that this will end soon.

Last time my planned section was absolutely amazing, loved it, exactly the right birth for me - but because I hadn't a clue what was going on, I just sort of floated along letting it all happen. The nearer it gets now, the more I'm remembering the unpleasant bits I'd glossed over - namely all the afterwards stuff which was NOT much fun. It's definitely harder knowing what it's all about than going in blind :rofl:


----------



## Zoboe95

Sounds like most of us have now reached that vaguely uncomfortable stage! I'm still not huge, but I just feel like there's no space left in me! I get feet in my ribs, and punches in the stomach, and pressure low down all at the same time!! When I sit down, it feels like she's going to pop out of my belly button!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ah see I *am* huge, growing out of maternity clothes huge, that full-on waddle instead of walk, have to be hauled from my chair, side eye from strangers in case I just randomly pop a baby out in the middle of the street kind of huge :rofl: and yet... two more feckin months to go?! Good lord.

:holly:


----------



## MadamRose

Zoboe95 said:


> Sounds like most of us have now reached that vaguely uncomfortable stage! I'm still not huge, but I just feel like there's no space left in me! I get feet in my ribs, and punches in the stomach, and pressure low down all at the same time!! When I sit down, it feels like she's going to pop out of my belly button!!

I’m at the point where some of the jabs I get - which according to the midwife are a knee not a foot actually make me jump they are so sore!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I was kept awake nearly all night baby kicking and doing who knows what in there haha.
Some of his kicks and jabs make me jump and can be a little outch.
Something was going on way down low earlier. Like weird twinges right in the foo foo Thought a hand was gonna pop out and say hello lol.

I feel like my bump has not grown now for a good few weeks.
My nanna came over today and she said I'm definitely smaller this time than I was with my last pregnancy at this stage.
She also said I've dropped alot which I've noticed too.
Hoping he isn't planning on making no early appearances any time soon.
Need him to stay put untill the very least 36 weeks.


Still itchy. But not as bad.


@MadamRose
Ure bump has definitely gotten bigger hon. U look lovely.

@playgirl666
Looking lovely too hon.

@LoneWanderer
I absolutely love ure big bump and I think u look beautiful but I'm so sorry ure so sore.


Not long now ladies.

I have 9 weeks to go still feels like a age


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney im sure he’ll stay put at this stage they can go up and down. I don’t need to get much bigger I measured 4 weeks ahead last time :wacko:


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer you do make me chuckle I'll admit your bump is huge, but it's also lovely! 

I've been getting weird looks out and about the last couple of days, but I think it's more because I look like a pregnant heroine addict! The bruises from my bloods are absolutely huge!! 

You guys always know how to make me laugh even when feeling bleurgh and uncomfortable! :holly::mamafy:


----------



## Catmumof4

Omg love you guys!! @LoneWanderer I don't mean to laugh but you have an amazing way with words!!! I'm behind you guys and feeling it too already! Mazikeen is kicking so hard I was nearly in tears this afternoon so got her daddy to put his hand on my tummy and it calmed her down for like 10 mins then she gave an almighty kick that made him jump it was soo funny I had to waddle to the loo or per myself! I'm not sleeping properly either and my fibro is making my joints and muscles stiff so it's a whole world of pain and seriously want the end bit to hurry up because the dwelling of the severe post section pain, bleeding, AFTER PAINS and the rest is making me so nervous!!! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer is so hilarious. She definitely has a way with words she's had me in stitches so much in this thread. Need a night out with u loan u wud be hilarious haha. 

@MadamRose hopefully it's just inaccurate measurements but I wud be a bit worried if it was me. 
Only because I always measured 2 to 3 weeks ahead with my biggest baby and that was a horrible Birth. My body was just too small for a baby that size. But wud they listen nope. 
I'm glad they take me alot more serious now because of my transplant. 

So talking about bumps I literally feel like mine has just stopped growing. I really thought I was gonna be massive by now but I'm not. 
I think my bump does not look big at all now. 
I have a growth scan tomorrow so will see how baby is doing and what percentile he is on. 
I was on the 98th with ds and he was 7lb 6 but that was 3 weeks early and it I wud of gone to 40 weeks I rekon he wud of been huge. 

This one was on the 38th to 50th at my last growth scan. Well the womon said the 50th but its says 38th in my notes. 

Will let u know how it goes tomorrow. 

So here is bump today please ignore the horrible skin (thats from itching) also the big scar is from the transplant. 

I was definitely bigger at this stage last time. 
It's so weird how I didn't feel movements untill so late with this one too. I felt movements ealier last time I had a anterior placenta last time. 
My placenta this time is definitely at the back. And I didn't feel movements untill 19 weeks. 

My nanna says I'm alot smaller this time too and I've dropped. 

28+2 weeks today 


I look tall in the photo but I'm only 5ft 4 and a half. 
Waiting to pop again.


----------



## MadamRose

Someone at work said my bump looks like it’s drops I must say looking at this it may have actually.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney im having a growth scan around 36/37 weeks so I guess that gives some indication. My midwife says I’m probably measuring big as it’s My 3rd baby and isn’t at all concerned as I’ve birthed big babies before. Talking about your bump and your placenta my placenta is at the front and my last placenta was one of the biggest midwife had ever seen, I wonder if that could be making my bump measure bigger!


----------



## Zoboe95

Bumps are looking lovely ❤️ I may take another picture to compare later...it's very addictive 

So I'm full of cold, and the children at work were all in a bad mood today, so I came home and just wanted to flop...made myself chuckle thinking about cravings though! I've not had any really weird cravings, but last time it was love hearts (great cure for heartburn though!!). This time it's Tangfastics ...but what's weird is I'm not usually keen on them, the only ones I eat are the cola bottles. At the moment, I eat all except the cola bottles and the purple ones with a spongy back pregnancy is so weird! I particularly like the green dummies! So weird anyone else having any cravings??


----------



## MadamRose

Zoboe95 said:


> Bumps are looking lovely ❤️ I may take another picture to compare later...it's very addictive
> 
> So I'm full of cold, and the children at work were all in a bad mood today, so I came home and just wanted to flop...made myself chuckle thinking about cravings though! I've not had any really weird cravings, but last time it was love hearts (great cure for heartburn though!!). This time it's Tangfastics ...but what's weird is I'm not usually keen on them, the only ones I eat are the cola bottles. At the moment, I eat all except the cola bottles and the purple ones with a spongy back pregnancy is so weird! I particularly like the green dummies! So weird anyone else having any cravings??

I craved these with DD2 I could eat a big packed every day whilst in uni lectures :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
I wud say u have dropped too hon. With my 3rd baby I was told 3rd babies tend to go up and down. They can engage and come back out again. Have no idea why and that did happen with my 3rd. I thought I was going to have him early because he was engaged by 33 weeks but then he came back up again and continued to do that until birth. I went into labour naturally with him at 39+6 weeks. 
It cud be that ure placenta is big hon and that cud definitely add on the cms. 
I know growth scans can be out but I wonder if there more accurate then the measuring with the tape? 
I have a growth scan tomorrow and then the midwife on Wed so I'll see if it all matches up or if one is saying different to the other. 




Zoboe95 said:


> Bumps are looking lovely ❤️ I may take another picture to compare later...it's very addictive
> 
> So I'm full of cold, and the children at work were all in a bad mood today, so I came home and just wanted to flop...made myself chuckle thinking about cravings though! I've not had any really weird cravings, but last time it was love hearts (great cure for heartburn though!!). This time it's Tangfastics ...but what's weird is I'm not usually keen on them, the only ones I eat are the cola bottles. At the moment, I eat all except the cola bottles and the purple ones with a spongy back pregnancy is so weird! I particularly like the green dummies! So weird anyone else having any cravings??


Hehe I had a hankering for sweets/candy earlier on. I had a huge craving for Marmite from early on too and I don't normally like it at all. 
Not craving that as much now. 
My main craving still is whole grain crackers with butter and mature cheddar cheese. 
I'm still loving oranges too. 
Also get a hankering for chocolate every now and again. 

No really weird cravings. 
I did have one time where I wanted toasted bagels with marmite and chopped up banana. 
Guess that's kind of weird but only had that happen once or twice early on in 2nd trimester.


----------



## Suggerhoney

No wanting to eat grass or concrete or charcoal that I know happens to some womon lol


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> @MadamRose
> I wud say u have dropped too hon. With my 3rd baby I was told 3rd babies tend to go up and down. They can engage and come back out again. Have no idea why and that did happen with my 3rd. I thought I was going to have him early because he was engaged by 33 weeks but then he came back up again and continued to do that until birth. I went into labour naturally with him at 39+6 weeks.
> It cud be that ure placenta is big hon and that cud definitely add on the cms.
> I know growth scans can be out but I wonder if there more accurate then the measuring with the tape?
> I have a growth scan tomorrow and then the midwife on Wed so I'll see if it all matches up or if one is saying different to the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe I had a hankering for sweets/candy earlier on. I had a huge craving for Marmite from early on too and I don't normally like it at all.
> Not craving that as much now.
> My main craving still is whole grain crackers with butter and mature cheddar cheese.
> I'm still loving oranges too.
> Also get a hankering for chocolate every now and again.
> 
> No really weird cravings.
> I did have one time where I wanted toasted bagels with marmite and chopped up banana.
> Guess that's kind of weird but only had that happen once or twice early on in 2nd trimester.

I measured perfect with DD1, told 7lbs at growth scan and she was 9lbs 12 (born around 4 days after scan) I think both can be out!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ice. All I want is ice.
Better than last time I suppose when it was crisps... :rofl:


----------



## atx614

Does look like you have dropped @MadamRose!!

@Suggerhoney good luck at your growth scan tomorrow!

I have been craving mint Oreos this time around. That’s about it so far, no weird cravings here. I do crave a sub sandwich but I think only because we aren’t suppose to eat lunch meat while pregnant so my body wants it lol. It was the first thing I ate in the hospital after both my previous births. 

I am getting nervous about the birth too as some of y’all. I have bad anxiety as it is so tend to think about worse case scenarios. I try not to though. I have been trying a sleep and meditation app at night to help turn my brain off so I don’t think about these things. Seems to be helping. But then I wake up like an hour later to pee and then my brain starts going and hard to fall asleep again. Trying to focus on the exciting things and get things ready for her and that helps too.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney hope your scan goes well!


----------



## Zoboe95

28 weeks Vs 29 weeks ...technically both minus one day I feel like if we can get past my terrible photography skills, not much has changed! Please excuse the pale yuckyness, I'm full of cold and feel rubbish!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies Just in waiting room now.


----------



## Zoboe95

Hope all is good @Suggerhoney


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh gosh so looks like baby is gonna be a good size. He is 3lbs now and on 70th centile. 
I'm not gonna worry to much because I know its not accurate. 
Next growth scan is on 3rd Aug and fully expecting him to be on the 98th centile at that scan just like Tommy was at 33 weeks. 
Baby is head down and quite low has his hands down there so that's what keeps jabbing me lol.


----------



## Zoboe95

Sounds good @Suggerhoney I think my next growth scan is next Thursday ...they're not measuring me at midwife appointments this time, I've not been weighed or measured since getting pregnant...weird

This made me chuckle after my comment about Tangfastics yesterday ...


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney sounds like he’s doing well in there. How long until your 4D scan?


----------



## MadamRose

I’m so done with work, I’m struggling to get through the day (afternoons rather than mornings) I really want it to be time to break up not sure how I’m going to do another 2weeks and 2 days :(


----------



## Bittersweet

How is everyone? I am measure 34 weeks by midwifes work today!! Huge baby! Still full of this cold and hay fever been 2 weeks now barely sleeping :(


----------



## Zoboe95

@MadamRose I know that feeling, counting down the weeks, but as a private nursery we are all year round, we just have a 1 week closure week in August and 1 week at Christmas! I finish at August closure which is 6ish weeks away! 10.5 hour days are feeling loooonnggggg now!


----------



## MadamRose

Zoboe95 said:


> @MadamRose I know that feeling, counting down the weeks, but as a private nursery we are all year round, we just have a 1 week closure week in August and 1 week at Christmas! I finish at August closure which is 6ish weeks away! 10.5 hour days are feeling loooonnggggg now!

How many weeks will you be then? Yes I think with having ofsted last week I haven’t been able to recover the weekends were just enough for me to recover but I was so done by the end of last week the weekend wasn’t enough this time.


----------



## Zoboe95

@MadamRose I'll be 35.5 weeks when I finish. Hopefully going camping at 36 weeks if I make it! 

Last time round I was due to finish on the Wednesday, and gave birth on the Sunday before so didn't actually have any pre baby maternity leave ...hoping to get a little bit this time! Got loads of holiday to use though, so using holiday until the week of my due date!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just seen midwife and I'm measuring 29 cm so 29 weeks and I'm 28+4 weeks so bang on. Its matching up with yesterday's scan too. 

Been looking on Google alot and 3lbs at 28 to 29 weeks is the average at that stage and normol so not as worried now. 

Told my midwife about all the aches and pains and the itching and the tablets for the itching causing bad diareah and she said definitely push for a 37 weeks induction and no later. I was quite happy going to 38 weeks but now I'm having all this I really don't feel happy going that far. So on Wed I have a consultant appointment and I'm gonna ask him very nicely if I can be induced at 37 weeks and no later. 
Hope he agrees.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> I’m so done with work, I’m struggling to get through the day (afternoons rather than mornings) I really want it to be time to break up not sure how I’m going to do another 2weeks and 2 days :([/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Oh hon do u think there is anyway u cud get signed off early? Like by ure midwife or something and they cud get a supply teacher in just for the last few weeks b4 summer school holidays. I really hope these next few weeks fly for you hon.
> 
> 
> 
> Bittersweet said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone? I am measure 34 weeks by midwifes work today!! Huge baby! Still full of this cold and hay fever been 2 weeks now barely sleeping :(
> 
> 
> Hope u feel better soon hon. Have u been offered a growth scan at all? Hopefully the baby won't be too big. I do know that these measurements can be out and so can growth scans.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoboe95 said:
> 
> 
> @MadamRose I'll be 35.5 weeks when I finish. Hopefully going camping at 36 weeks if I make it!
> 
> Last time round I was due to finish on the Wednesday, and gave birth on the Sunday before so didn't actually have any pre baby maternity leave ...hoping to get a little bit this time! Got loads of holiday to use though, so using holiday until the week of my due date!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really hope u make it to full term this time hon[-o&lt;Click to expand...


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney im out of the classroom but still doing lots of my class. E.g all the planning and prep and ensuring the work standards etc do slip. I go in in the mornings when the children aren’t in to make sure everything is set up and my planning is clear and the exceptions then at the end of the day to check the work is the quality etc it should have been. Then at the same time as I’m out of the class I’ve been out in the office and given lots of admin work and so I’m actually thinking of twice as much stuff. I can’t get signed off as if you get signed off you can be forced to take maternity leave early and I really don’t want to as I’d loose so much time.


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> How is everyone? I am measure 34 weeks by midwifes work today!! Huge baby! Still full of this cold and hay fever been 2 weeks now barely sleeping :(

Measuring large doesn’t always mean big baby you could have slightly more fluid etc which could be putting your measurements out. I measured 4 weeks ahead at my last appointment


----------



## LoneWanderer

Sent the other half out on a quest to find ice (not gonna be easy with all the folk doing football parties I bet, but we are out and I can't live without it). He's not impressed, wanted to put his feet up and get ready for watching the match hahahahaha.

Also... I ordered McDonalds for a snack coz it's still like an hour til we have tea.

Third tri well and truly underway here! :rofl:

:holly:


----------



## LoneWanderer

On a slightly more serious note... 32 weeks today and I _literally_ can't walk any more. Like, I have to crawl up the stairs, takes me ages just to move between rooms, our twenty minute dog walk was more than an hour today. A delightful combination of baby dropping, severe diastasis recti from the last baby, that C-section overhang, and the probable SPD means all my weight is now front and low, and tearing me in half.

But all the usual stuff won't help - the support band I got is the biggest size and still too tight (curse my excessive largeness), can't go onto crutches with a dog and a toddler to manage, painkillers don't even touch it, and the physio is entirely useless (would be after delivery before they got round to me and even then it's only phone appts). So, I guess this is just me now. Only hope really is convincing consultant to deliver at 38 weeks instead of 39, meaning I only have 6 more to go... that's survivable I think. Maybe.... Urgh.

It's such a magical time(!) :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose
Oh hon that must be so hard. I can barely function with baby brain let alone do all that. I hope the next 2 weeks fly hon then it's the summer hols.
But then of coarse the kids are all off and under our feet for 6 whole weeks. Im always pulling my hair out by the 3rd week and counting down the time for back to school haha.
Love them really but they get so bored it's such a long time off.
Mind u nothing compared to all the time off they had because of covid.


@LoneWanderer hope he finds some ice hon. Do you have ice trays u can put in ure freezer? We have about 4 of the buggers haha. If u lived next door I'd happily give u some.

When I was pregnant with my first I worked in a 4 star hotel behind the bar and one of the girl chefs there was pregnant too and she craved Ice cubes. She was always coming to the bar and pinching them haha. Think its quite a common thing to crave.
Really hope he comes back with loads hon.


We're all watching the match tonight too.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Home-frozen ice just doesn't hit right. It should be the same, but it just isn't. Tastes of freezers somehow. Nope, has to be big bags of party ice.

Can't even blame the baby. When I was younger my mum worked in a pub, I used to hide in the cellar eating ice cubes straight from the big ice machine. Swear if I ever come into frivolous spending money I'm having one of those bad boys plumbed into my kitchen.


----------



## LoneWanderer

I HAVE ICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney honestly by about 2pm each day I’m knackered. Had to lead staff meeting tonight on top of it all as I’ve been doing stuff the last few weeks that only I know how to do and everyone needs to be able to do next year without me being there. In the last two days I’ve proof read over 140 reports! It’s like everyone thinks they can add things they’d normally do to my listen as I’m out of the classroom.

@LoneWanderer definitely speak to them surely it could even be possible to do at 37 weeks once you are considered term?


----------



## LoneWanderer

MadamRose said:


> @LoneWanderer definitely speak to them surely it could even be possible to do at 37 weeks once you are considered term?

I think 37 would be pushing it, they like to keep section babies cooking as long as possible - something about their breathing, I dunno - but I'm hoping 38 is doable. 37 would be lovely though, I am so bloody done already haha!


----------



## Catmumof4

I heard once that a craving for ice meant you were iron deficient-don't no if that's true tho as I have never had ice craving before!!


----------



## Catmumof4

I heard once that a craving for ice meant you were iron deficient-don't no if that's true tho as I have never had ice craving before!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer yay for the ice and yay were in the final. Such a good game tonight feel all proud lol. 

U cud push for 37 weeks hon as that is considered full term. 
I'm definitely pushing for 37 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

There lungs are fully mature by 37 weeks. They won't induce me earlier than 37 because of that reason but there fully formed at 37 its just more weight they pack on at the end. Like half a lb to a lb a week from week 36. 

When I was induced at 35+4 with dd I had to have the horrible steroid shots to help mature her lungs faster. But with DS I didn't need the shots and I was induced at 37 weeks. 
He was healthy


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney honestly by about 2pm each day I’m knackered. Had to lead staff meeting tonight on top of it all as I’ve been doing stuff the last few weeks that only I know how to do and everyone needs to be able to do next year without me being there. In the last two days I’ve proof read over 140 reports! It’s like everyone thinks they can add things they’d normally do to my listen as I’m out of the classroom.
> 
> @LoneWanderer definitely speak to them surely it could even be possible to do at 37 weeks once you are considered term?


Oh hon that sucks that it's all put on you.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Catmumof4 said:


> I heard once that a craving for ice meant you were iron deficient-don't no if that's true tho as I have never had ice craving before!!

Yeah even without baby I'm anaemic, have been since last section. Can't be doing with the iron pills though.

Nope they may well induce at 37, but they keep planned sections in as long as possible. Coz the babies don't get a really good squeezing on the way out, so they can have breathing problems, fluid on lung sort of stuff I think. Shame coz like I say I am DONE haha! But more likely to be 39+ weeks, already be pushing it asking for 38.


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer Haha I knew something whoo! Yh they won't section me without a really good reason before 39 weeks because without the natural birth process that squeeeezes all the yuck out of their lungs even with the steroids they are quite likely to have breathing problems xx


----------



## atx614

I never knew that about a c section! But it does make sense that they aren’t being squeezed on the way out. Wish they had a way to squeeze them once they took them out. Can’t believe how close some of y’all are to having your babies here already. I still feel like I have a ways to go. I will just be having my glucose test and whooping cough shot on Tuesday. I have never passed the one hour glucose so I am expecting to have to come back and take the three hour. But maybe I’ll get lucky this time. The only good thing if I had GD is they would scan the baby like every two weeks which is exciting. Cause right now I don’t have another scan until 36 weeks and that seems so late. I swear I had one with my other kids at 32 weeks but maybe it has changed since then. Anyone have scans coming up? Sugger you have a 4d soon, right? So exciting!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

With #1 post-section he didn't retain the fluid on his lungs thankfully, he _was_ 10 days late by then though so probably running out a bit by then! But he had clearly been swallowing tons of it instead, because on the day we were meant to leave, he suddenly threw up like an adult-sized amount of water, enough to freak me and the ward midwives out, and we nearly didn't get to go home that day! Paediatrician wasn't concerned when he came to check up though, explained what it was, and we did eventually get to escape :rofl:

Weirdly, he's like 21 months now, and aside from the odd tiny bit of milk early on, he's just literally never been sick since. It's gonna really spook him when it eventually happens! So I bet #2 is a right ol' refluxy nightmare, just to balance things out.


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer Omg that sounds terrifying! If had sicky babies but an adult amount would have freaked me out!!

I ended up in hospital this afternoon with pain and reduced fatal movements. They have no idea what caused the pains the actim partus was negative so not labour no signs of infection in my wee but there was ketones. I also got to be monitored which showed no movements etc until she bought me some really cold water then she woke up. I'm measuring 2 weeks ahead with the tape measure so she wants to bring my scan forward so hopefully here about that soon. Hone now and trying to rest but it isn't easy xx


----------



## atx614

@Catmumof4 I am glad everything is okay!! Reduced movement is scary. I do some jumping around and drink some juice and then sit still and usually she moves after that. What do the ketones mean?

@LoneWanderer gosh that would freak me out too!! Glad he has been super healthy though that’s wonderful!!


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer that sounds awful! That would really freak me out! 

@Catmumof4 glad everything is okay, hope you hear about your scan soon. 

AFM I am so done with work! So glad this time in 2 weeks it’ll be the school holidays no idea why we finish on a Thursday though. See my midwife Tuesday and she should finally book my growth scan then too! , I mean I will take it with a pinch of salt as when I had one with DD1 it told me she was going to be 7lbs and she was born 4 days later at 9lbs 12oz! Also got my home birth assessment a week on Tuesday which I can’t wait for, both my girls have decided to be at the assessment with the idea they are thinking they want to both be at the birth!


----------



## Catmumof4

Got a call they want me in for scan at 4.50 today excited but nervous about the results xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Got a call they want me in for scan at 4.50 today excited but nervous about the results xx


----------



## MadamRose

@Catmumof4 hope the scan went well


----------



## Bittersweet

How did scan go? 


I was in hospital last night with Labour pains eventually discharged after pre term Labour test came back negative and cervix closed. Said with the baby measuring big and having extra fluid it’s likely make pelvic pain worse. Baby has definately gone into pelvis I feel as I waddle and feel pressure a lot


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet glad all is okay, I decidedly feel you on the waddling!


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet glad all is well!! The last few weeks are tough when they move down early. You got this!! My son moved down early and I spent a lot of time on the couch or in the recliner lol

@Catmumof4 hope your scan went great! Yay for an extra scan!


----------



## Zoboe95

I think our lo has moved down too, I find sitting down really uncomfortable now, and am better perching, or sitting up! 

Last couple of days I've had really bad heart palpitations! I'm prone to them anyway, but they were actually starting to worry me yesterday!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Bittersweet same as me except I don't have too much fluid 

Scan went well baby is measuring about a week ahead and she is still a she lol weighs about 2lb 9 already bless her so I'm happy. I do have a question I have a really nasty pinching pain over the top of my pubic bone would that b spd? X


----------



## LoneWanderer

Glad scan went well! Was hoping I'd get a sneaky growth scan like last time, but sadly being consistently ahead isn't enough, I'd have to go over or under the curve for one - and as I'm already over the 95th, there's not much chance haha!

Can't say about the pinching, that doesn't sound fun though. But I can say it's been the exact opposite for me, like I can literally feel the gap and the pulling apart of the bone when I move. The physio would wanna check how far apart you can reasonably part your legs so maybe get the tape measure out and see how much give you've got between your knees, that'd give you an idea. But that's mainly to figure out your movement range ready for birth, so less important with a section like us. Best advice I've had for pain management so far is keep legs together as much as possible, don't overdo things.

Could be baby is on a nerve though, that would defs cause pinching and pain! Guessing she's head down now? This one definitely is, though he's got his feet down there too (last one was the same, basically folded in half for last ten weeks). Judging by how much he's kicking me, I can only imagine he's also kicking himself in the face constantly too :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bittersweet 
So glad all is ok. I had predominal labour from 29 weeks with DS and was in and out of hospital from 34 weeks onwards. I kept passing the pre term labour test too. And although they all thought I was in labour at 36 weeks they told me they wud stop it to get me to 37 weeks so his lungs were fully mature. Thankfully I made it to induction day just over a week later. 
So sorry ure going through this it is horrible. 
I hope I don't have to go through it this time. 
I had never heard of pre Dominal labour b4. I had only known of braxton hicks but with braxton hicks it's just practice contractions that don't do much on a monitor. However pre Dominal labour is basically the real thing and shows on a monitor getting stronger and closer together, mine wud get to 2 mins apart but then then they wud start getting less and less and by morning wud stop. I had the contractions in my back and front with it to and so much pressure. 
It happened at 29 33+6 35 and 36 weeks.

Was weird because even tho they were as strong and long as the real thing they didn't do all that much. Apart from soften and slightly shorten my cervix. Think I was about 1cm dilated on induction day at just over 37 weeks so had to have the passery to get me dilated enough to break my waters. Then it was all systems go from that point onwards. They put the drip up as well because it took a while to get me into labour. But by the time I was in established labour he was born 2 hours and 20 mins later. 

Hope ure little one stays put for a good few weeks yet hon. 

@LoneWanderer gosh that sounds so scary hon. 
I also didn't know that about c sections but it actually makes sense. 


So sorry I've been MIA. 
Been a busy bee lol. 
Cleaned the whole house from top to bottom yesterday. 
And today I've actually finally got around to sorting and washing all of Tommy's newborn stuff hurrah. 
It's now drying on the rack and when dry I'm gonna iron it all and then put it away ready to go into my hospital bags which I still plan to pack at 34 weeks. 

29 weeks today so hopefully only another 8 weeks till induction if my consultant agrees to do it at 37 weeks. I mean it will only be about 4 days earlier than they wud like so hopefully it's not a problem. 
I have a appointment on the phone with him on Wednesday so gonna bring it all up then. Wud be great to get a actually date but I'm not gonna hold my breath.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> I think our lo has moved down too, I find sitting down really uncomfortable now, and am better perching, or sitting up!
> 
> Last couple of days I've had really bad heart palpitations! I'm prone to them anyway, but they were actually starting to worry me yesterday!


So sorry ure so uncomfortable hon. Bless you. And sorry about the heart palpations too. 




Catmumof4 said:


> @Bittersweet same as me except I don't have too much fluid
> 
> Scan went well baby is measuring about a week ahead and she is still a she lol weighs about 2lb 9 already bless her so I'm happy. I do have a question I have a really nasty pinching pain over the top of my pubic bone would that b spd? X


Does sound like SPD hon. With mine I feel like someone has kicked me very hard right in the pubic bone. My tail bone gets very sore too and my left hip area. 
Propper walking like I've shit myself now haha. 

So glad ure scan went well. 
Sounds like she will be a good size but growth scans can be out by up to 2lbs either way. Sometimes there accurate but sometimes there not. 
I was measuring a week ahead by that tape measurements thingy the midwife does at 26+4 weeks I was measuring 28 weeks so over a week ahead. But the following week I was still measuring 28 weeks and when I last see the midwife on Wednesday I was measuring 29 weeks and at the growth scan I was also measuring 29 weeks apart from his length which made me measure less. He's not that long but his tummy and head was measuring 29 weeks. I was 28+3 so only a few days out. 
He was on the 35th centile but now he's on the 68th centile. So creeping up there. 
Ds was on the 98th from 33 weeks so fully expecting that again but we shall see. 


No bump pic today ladies. I'm gonna hold off untill next sat 30 weeks. Not much change tbh. 
Hoping to pop again soon. 
My 4d scan is on Saturday too so that's exciting.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
Just noticed ure DS and my DS are so close in age. Both September babies as well haha. 
My ds was born on September 23rd. Was induced on 22nd but he came at 6:25am on the 23rd. I was knackered lol.


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer I'm sorry you didn't get a growth scan! I am always really happy to see baby wasn't very clear yesterday which sucked!! She was head down at the scan but feel movements every where so she either does acrobatics or wants to be a starfish :haha: 

@Suggerhoney I didn't no about prodromal labour until you said it sounds like what I keep having the contraction pains get closer and closer but then fizzle out by morning!! I think she will be a good size but by what I feel of her rather then the scans I always take them with a pinch of salt xx


----------



## MadamRose

34 weeks today! Time still seems to be flying by, guessing it may slow down as I read 36 weeks and finish work! Scary to think if I go by DD2 I could have baby in around 4 weeks!

I see the midwife Tuesday and she should be ringing up to book my growth scan. Terrified to know my fundal height especially as I measured 4 weeks ahead last time ](*,)

Feeling more prepared now car sea is in the car and it also means the nursery doesn’t have a giant car seat box in it. Just got to put 3 pictures up in the nursery and that’s completely finished. Then I need to order a baby monitor my problem is I still can’t decide which one I want.


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry I thought I posted on here, I hope everyone is well. I’m still in Glasgow hospital for last 18 days at risk of preterm labour and they are keeping me here snd inducing me at 37 weeks. I have a scan to see tomorrow if there has been any more shortening :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl hope the scan is good tomorrow and there has been no more shortening. Is there a reason for induction at 37 weeks if you haven’t gone into labour naturally?


----------



## wantingagirl

MadamRose said:


> @wantingagirl hope the scan is good tomorrow and there has been no more shortening. Is there a reason for induction at 37 weeks if you haven’t gone into labour naturally?

they agreed to do it then since I’m classed as full term I can’t go 3 weeks or longer with being so far away from the kids and home. If i did that would potentially be 2.5-3 months away from home in total :wacko: 
Hubby’s already taking nearly a whole month off work too unpaid it’s all a mess.


----------



## wantingagirl

MadamRose said:


> 34 weeks today! Time still seems to be flying by, guessing it may slow down as I read 36 weeks and finish work! Scary to think if I go by DD2 I could have baby in around 4 weeks!
> 
> I see the midwife Tuesday and she should be ringing up to book my growth scan. Terrified to know my fundal height especially as I measured 4 weeks ahead last time ](*,)
> 
> Feeling more prepared now car sea is in the car and it also means the nursery doesn’t have a giant car seat box in it. Just got to put 3 pictures up in the nursery and that’s completely finished. Then I need to order a baby monitor my problem is I still can’t decide which one I want.
> 
> View attachment 1100177

I have the bt6000 for Eloise I’ll prob get the same for the wee one x


----------



## MadamRose

wantingagirl said:


> I have the bt6000 for Eloise I’ll prob get the same for the wee one x

I’ve heard some good things about that one. It’s closed circuit right?


----------



## wantingagirl

MadamRose said:


> I’ve heard some good things about that one. It’s closed circuit right?

does that mean wired hun? If so yes and there is enough charge in it for to unplug it and take it upstairs then plug it back in the morning. I’ve never had any issues with it and is at the affordable range some of them were coming out at like £3-400 :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

wantingagirl said:


> does that mean wired hun? If so yes and there is enough charge in it for to unplug it and take it upstairs then plug it back in the morning. I’ve never had any issues with it and is at the affordable range some of them were coming out at like £3-400 :wacko:

It means it’s video but runs on Bluetooth rather than wifi so random people can’t try and hack into it. And yes some of them are crazy prices


----------



## wantingagirl

MadamRose said:


> It means it’s video but runs on Bluetooth rather than wifi so random people can’t try and hack into it. And yes some of them are crazy prices

I’m not even sure it runs on Bluetooth it prob does I’m terrible with these things :haha: but yes the bt 6000 smart one is the wireless one which i decided against. Yep I looked at the owlet but I just couldn’t justify the prices x


----------



## LoneWanderer

Swear to god it'll be a miracle if I get through this entire match without my waters bloody breaking, the way the other half's leaping about and squealing has my nerves shot already. If we go to penalties, baby's defs coming out :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww wanting a girl really not long to go now! Hang on in there!! 
I’ve another scan Tuesday see what’s the plan I really hope they give a provisional induction date then as we need to organise childcare etc.

Cots are now built mattresses (the new ones) are now airing as per guidance and car seat isofix is fitted and the pram is in my car. Bag is packed and we are ready now for whenever baby arrives. I’d like at least another 2-3 weeks but anything after is totally fine. Everyone I speak too says they think il go earlier than induction. I still have a hunch it’ll be end of this month. 
Getting lightening crotch, heavy pressure feeling and my first set of stretch marks :(


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> Swear to god it'll be a miracle if I get through this entire match without my waters bloody breaking, the way the other half's leaping about and squealing has my nerves shot already. If we go to penalties, baby's defs coming out :rofl:

I’m with you my braxton hicks have been crazy since about 30 mins before the match starter! They were the same during the last game!


----------



## Catmumof4

Aww man seriously gutted about the game proud we got so far but feel so sorry for saka taking all that weight on his shoulders so young!! X


----------



## atx614

@wantingagirl im glad they will induce you at 37 weeks. I hope the time flies for you. Good luck on your scan tomorrow. Hopefully no more shortening!!

I would love an Owlet monitor too. I have such anxiety I think it would help so much. My mom wants to get me something so I may ask if she will buy half of that and I will buy the other half. They have pretty good resale value too. I see a lot on marketplace for quite a bit still.

we did yard work today and now I am cramping like crazy. Probably over did it. Feel much better now that I am sitting and drinking cold water. Will probably take a bath and go to bed early tonight!


----------



## Neversayno

Just done my fortnightly check in! 

glad you are all doing well. @wantingagirl bless you, must be so hard being away from your family. I really hope the rest of your time goes quickly. 

@MadamRose not long to go now, my school finished last Wednesday so I am officially done! It’s a good feeling. 

all your bumps look amazing ❤️ 

I’m 31+3 today and got another growth scan and diabetic consultant appointment this afternoon. Baby doesn’t feel like there’s much room
Left her kicks and movements are really uncomfortable sometimes! 

we are moving next Monday so house is surrounded by boxes and mess. I hate it! 
I’m
So rubbish on here and I apologise for that!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Neversayno I hope the move goes Well!

@wantingagirl hope the scan goes well 

Afm I'm so over this now! Baby has dropped so low (I no when uv had a few they bounce up and down until the end) the spd is killing me!!! I keep dry heaving as Well so had to take some cyclizine feeling so rough!! X


----------



## Zoboe95

@Catmumof4 I know the low feeling! She seems to start the day higher and end the day low...like it's uncomfortable to sit down!! Feels like I'm sitting on her head


----------



## Catmumof4

How far are u now @Zoboe95 it sucks to have all that pressure there! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 
Does sound like predominal labour hon. 
It's horrible. I had it all in my back Andy front.
It actually is the real thing but it just doesn't do much and it stops. It normally happens at night and for me it went on all night long. 
U can't sleep because the contractions are so strong and i was absolutely exhausted. 
Sometimes it can start just b4 labour and sometimes u can get it for weeks b4. 
I had it from 29 weeks with DS. 
Another name for it is pre labour. 
Not had it yet and hopefully i don't this time. 
Just getting the braxton hicks ones which is nothing compared to pre Dominal labour. 
I find this baby is up and down too. Some days my bump is so so low and others higher. 

I wud definitely go with how u feel regarding babies size than growth scans. 
My second I new was gonna be big just by how I felt. 
Extremely heavy and I was absolutely huge. 
Cud hardly walk because of how heavy I was. 


I feel light this time still and not heavy at all. Still feeling kicks and movements low down and just slightly above belly button and nothing under ribs yet. 


@LoneWanderer 
Oh my gosh my anxiety was through the roof watching that game. To say I was gutted wud he a bit of a understatement. Was screaming at the TV lol. 

@wantingagirl 

Oh hon I feel so sorry for you girl being so far from home. Glad they agreed to a 37 week induction i hope the time flies. 
I'm gonna push for a 37 week induction too.
I will be speaking about it with my consultant tomorrow so wish me luck lol. 


I have been very very busy the last few days. Pretty sure I am nesting which is lovely because I didn't get this with my last pregnancy I was too exhausted and uncomfortable. But feel so much better this time around apart from the itching and I now have a cold and cough which I caught of my 10 year old son. 

Randomly strated clearing out clothes in drawers yesterday in 15 and 10 year old DSs bedroom. Not even sure why. Just felt the need. 

I've also washed and ironed all the new born clothes I have. 
I have quite alot all in different sizes. 
I will be packing Tiny baby And first size. 

Tiny baby is up to 6lb 5 but ds was 7lb 6 and was in that for the first few weeks. 
He went into First size after that which is up to 9lbs. 
So I'm packing them 2 sizes. If baby need smaller like premmie then DH will have to go and get. 
None of mine have never gone strait into 0-3 so I won't be packing that. 
Ds wasn't in 0-3 untill he was 3 months old. He's still in 12 to 18 months now and he's almost 2. 
He's short and this baby is short too.


----------



## MadamRose

I’m so done with work, having so many issues with my headteacher - she’s never had children and just doesn’t understand so much!

I have my midwife today, a little worried to know what my fundal height is especially as I was measuring 4 weeks ahead when I last saw her. Positive is she should be ringing to try and book my growth scan today!

@Suggerhoney I’ve been nesting loads recently sent so much to charity etc too! I always have a newborn and 0-3 outfit in my emergency hospital bag -I only put one of each in as I always hope I won’t need then if baby comes out home I just the the outfit out of the bag as I ensure it’s at the top :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> I’m so done with work, having so many issues with my headteacher - she’s never had children and just doesn’t understand so much!
> 
> I have my midwife today, a little worried to know what my fundal height is especially as I was measuring 4 weeks ahead when I last saw her. Positive is she should be ringing to try and book my growth scan today!
> 
> @Suggerhoney I’ve been nesting loads recently sent so much to charity etc too! I always have a newborn and 0-3 outfit in my emergency hospital bag -I only put one of each in as I always hope I won’t need then if baby comes out home I just the the outfit out of the bag as I ensure it’s at the top :)


Let us know how u get on hon. Good luck. 

Gosh I'm gonna be in for a week after giving birth so I have to pack loads. 
Gonna pack at 34 weeks like planned.


----------



## Zoboe95

@Catmumof4 I'm 29 weeks, 5 days, but my LG was born at 37 + 4, and they've told me this one will be small and early too, so don't really know what to predict

@MadamRose work doesn't sound fun

@wantingagirl I hope all is going ok in there...random question, but is it really boring? Are you literally in bed all day or can you get up and walk about? What do you do?! I don't do sitting still, and I can imagine being stuck there that long!! 

@Suggerhoney pros and cons to being stuck in for a week after I guess, there is at least a few pairs of hands around to help with the new baby!


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney yes I was in for a day with DD1 then DD2 was born at home, I’m always hopeful even if I transfer during labour it will be a precaution and I won’t be in long. If I’m in longer babies clothes are organised in a way the right size is so easy to find so someone going to pick them up.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> @Catmumof4 I'm 29 weeks, 5 days, but my LG was born at 37 + 4, and they've told me this one will be small and early too, so don't really know what to predict
> 
> @MadamRose work doesn't sound fun
> 
> @wantingagirl I hope all is going ok in there...random question, but is it really boring? Are you literally in bed all day or can you get up and walk about? What do you do?! I don't do sitting still, and I can imagine being stuck there that long!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney pros and cons to being stuck in for a week after I guess, there is at least a few pairs of hands around to help with the new baby!


That's very true hon. I actually liked being in there for 5 days after having Tommy. Was nice not having to cook or anything and they did look after me.
The first 2 days and nights they helped with Tommy too. I cudnt really move because I was wired up to a drip and also had to have 2 units of blood. I'm quite glad I'm gonna be staying in again. I don't like it when ure just in and out.
Do u have any growth scans coming up hon? They can be out by up to 2lbs either way.
So try not to worry to much.

I have my 4D scan on Saturday so will see what baby weighs at that And my next growth scan at the hospital is at 32+3 weeks so 3 weeks today.



@MadamRose

Are u gonna have a water home birth hon?
My birth has to so medical because of being high risk.
I can't even have a water birth at the hospital i will be wired up to a monitor when my contractions get going and confined to a bed when I'm in established labour.

I'm gonna try and do as best I can with just the gas and air but I am gonna have a epidural.
After 2 very traumatic births I just can't do it without.
But I will try my best.

Really really hope my consultant agrees to inducing me no later than 37 weeks.

Just look at the state of my skin from scratching it's driving me crazy.
I'm like this all over.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney yes, I already have my pool reserved once the midwife confirms my home birth at my home birth appointment next week then I ring the company and they arrange to get it sent out. It’s probably going to be in my dining room as that’s one of the biggest rooms.

In terms of pain relief have the epidural if you need it you need to do what is right for you. Fingers crossed the consultant will induce you at 37 weeks - that looks so sore. When will you get a rough idea of date?


----------



## Catmumof4

@Zoboe95 same as me I'm 27+5 today too lol. I'm hoping they section me early because all this pain etc is doing my head in!! I know they prob won't tho

@Suggerhoney omg that looks soo sore hun! 

I have had to go be monitored for reduced movements and contraction type pains again and been put on buscopan which hopefully will help?! And the midwives were so so rude I am so happy to be home now!


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney ouch girl!! Man I am so sorry you are having to go through that. I wish the medicine they gave you helped more.

@wantingagirl good luck with your scan

@Neversayno good luck with your move! It is stressful now for sure but will be so nice to get to your new place and organize everything. 

I have my glucose test today so can’t eat. Wish I had an earlier appointment so didn’t have to wait so long but I will sure enjoy my lunch today lol. Also have blood work and the whooping cough shot so will probably be a pretty long appointment. Does anyone remember at what week they start checking you to see if you are dilated? I think 36 weeks but can’t remember for sure. When it gets closer I need to womanscape badly lolol. Things have gotten bad down there as I can’t see anything.


----------



## MadamRose

@Catmumof4 contact pals at your hospital if the staff are being that rude it’s totally unacceptable 

@atx614 hope the test goes okay


----------



## Zoboe95

@Suggerhoney I have my 30 week growth scan on Thursday morning :) only had one growth scan last time, fairly near the end, and they told me she was 7lb something ...she was born 5lb 9 ...makes the scans seem a bit silly really!! 

The itching looks really sore!


----------



## MadamRose

Zoboe95 said:


> @Suggerhoney I have my 30 week growth scan on Thursday morning :) only had one growth scan last time, fairly near the end, and they told me she was 7lb something ...she was born 5lb 9 ...makes the scans seem a bit silly really!!
> 
> The itching looks really sore!

They can be so out! I was told my daughter was going to be 7lbs 4 days later she was born 9lbs 13oz.
I’m mainly going for one this time as it’s an excuse to see baby again :rofl:

sat at midwife always 20 mins late and she’s only just taken the lady in from of me in!


----------



## MadamRose

So midwife said she wasn’t going to book my growth scan just yet as they are being really strict about them, so she was going to do it at my 36 week appointment. Then she check baby position at first she thought baby was head up, but they aren’t they are just curled Up lots like almost in half but definitely head down. She did my fundal height and I’m measuring 35 weeks, well as I measured 34 weeks, this now means according to the rules I have decided fetal growth so have to have a scan today’s - she assured me she doesn’t actually think I’ve got reduced growth and was 99% sure that it’s because baby is so curled up but she said it was the perfect way of the hospital not being able to refuse the scan. My headteacher may kill me tomorrow as she’s already annoyed that I’ve got two appointments one week apart (this and my home birth one next Tuesday) and now a scan friday but she can’t do anything!


----------



## Bittersweet

Has another growth scan today baby is head down right in my pelvis and weighs just under 5lbs so on the 94 centile. Fluid is back to normal though


----------



## LoneWanderer

Crazy how close everyone's getting now, eeek!
Definitely sounds like there'll be a fair few early appearances among this group...


----------



## Bittersweet

LoneWanderer said:


> Crazy how close everyone's getting now, eeek!
> Definitely sounds like there'll be a fair few early appearances among this group...

Very! I’ve only 5 weeks left maximum :)


----------



## LoneWanderer

I'm calling midwife in morning if these damn contractions don't let up soon, been three days now. Definitely more intense than BH, but way less than I'd expect from prodromal/pre labour, no consistency AT ALL - like, five in an hour versus none for five hours. And no other indications of owt happening, which is unsurprising given I'm only 33 weeks... Not calling delivery coz I sooooo cannot be arsed with two wasted hours on monitoring and besides, he's moving fine. Just bloody annoying :rofl:


----------



## Zoboe95

@Bittersweet that's a healthy weight! Not far off my lo's birth weight! 

It suddenly feels so close and so real doesn't it! I realised earlier, I know it's something they say, but you never believe, but I can't remember the pain from last time! I know it hurt, but I really can't remember even what the first contractions felt like!


----------



## Catmumof4

@atx614 I got the results of my gtt today and I passed but only just by .2 lol !!

@MadamRose Good luck for the scan tomorrow 

@Bittersweet wow 5lb already!! Good size!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer I hope you get better midwives then me!! And I hope this pain eases for you soon! X


----------



## Zoboe95

I've just realised I never got the results of the GTT! Presumably all was fine it was almost two weeks ago now! Mind you, my notes are apparently all on an app, but I've never managed to get on to it to see them, so who knows!


----------



## Catmumof4

Yh the midwife said to me today why didn't you check the results yourself on the app. I just replied that nothing is published on there EVERR so y would I waste time looking (she had upset me by this point and u wanted to go home )


----------



## MadamRose

Catmumof4 said:


> @atx614 I got the results of my gtt today and I passed but only just by .2 lol !!
> 
> @MadamRose Good luck for the scan tomorrow
> 
> @Bittersweet wow 5lb already!! Good size!!

Thanks scan isn’t til Friday just got to break the news to my head teacher tomorrow


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> I've just realised I never got the results of the GTT! Presumably all was fine it was almost two weeks ago now! Mind you, my notes are apparently all on an app, but I've never managed to get on to it to see them, so who knows!

No app here but they said to me they only contact if its positive for GD, otherwise you don't hear owt.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ten past eleven on a work night... and I've just woken the other half up and made him get up to cook me some pasta. And I'm barely even sorry.

:holly:


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer LMAO!! Pregnancy craving? Mine kept me up hrs cos of his snoring. Exhausted today x


----------



## Bittersweet

Hahaha lone that’s hilarious! 
Yeah big baby they were like so baby is growing healthy I said that’s a nice way to say a chubby one haha


----------



## Catmumof4

@Bittersweet Glad baby is growing well!! Xx


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer I think oh would kill me if I did that! I'm finding at the moment I don't have the room to eat massive meals, so I just want to constantly snack all day!!


----------



## MadamRose

Keep getting myself into a fight panic over this reduced growth! I know midwife wasn't concerned but I keep thinking about all the things that could be causing it and panicking- still got a day and a half until I’ll know anything too :(


----------



## LoneWanderer

MadamRose said:


> Keep getting myself into a fight panic over this reduced growth! I know midwife wasn't concerned but I keep thinking about all the things that could be causing it and panicking- still got a day and a half until I’ll know anything too :(

With #1 I was always measuring a few weeks bigger, in fact I had to see consultant who told me to expect a 10lb or more baby...

Anyway at 36 week appt I measured under and therefore sent for scan, 'delayed growth' was scary to hear, especially when he'd been clocking so big til then.

Got there, got scanned, turned out he'd literally just dropped a bit and caused smaller bump measure as a result. Honestly I dunno why they bother with the measure or the scans, neither seems at all accurate given the kid can move about in there. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## LoneWanderer

I've just been in for monitoring (two bloody hours) and internal exam to check for labour. I'm not in labour. (I could have bloody told them that, I don't go into labour, but hey ho). Baby was asleep, woke up with monitor on as bloody usual.

Anyway got a cheeky extra scan on Friday out of it, apparently at our place after 3 reduced movement checks you get a scan as standard. So that's nice.


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> With #1 I was always measuring a few weeks bigger, in fact I had to see consultant who told me to expect a 10lb or more baby...
> 
> Anyway at 36 week appt I measured under and therefore sent for scan, 'delayed growth' was scary to hear, especially when he'd been clocking so big til then.
> 
> Got there, got scanned, turned out he'd literally just dropped a bit and caused smaller bump measure as a result. Honestly I dunno why they bother with the measure or the scans, neither seems at all accurate given the kid can move about in there. I wouldn't worry.

I think the reason I’m so worried is with both my previous pregnancies I’ve been on the same line the whole way through, no issues no nothing so this is all very new to me. 

Hope your scan friday goes well


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies. 
The itching is driving me craaaaaazy. 

So I had a different consultant call me to my normol one but was still a high risk one. 
He was very nice and I told him all about the itching and how I'm practically scratching my skin off. He asked if I was taking the piriton and putting the menthol cream on and i said yes and it don't do anything. I said the antihistamines dont help at all but the cream does but only for a short' the problem is where I have scratched myself so rore the cream really stings. 
He was like oh my goodness I am so sorry. 
Told him I don't want to go a day past 37 weeks and he said we will discuss all that when I see them face to face in 2 weeks time. 

I've also had more bloods taken today and I was told by a ICP support group not to fast. 
Apparently fasting brings ure bile levels down and at every blood test I've been told to fast. 
But I didn't today I ate b4 I went up there. 

See if that makes any difference. 
Not sure if it will because this is the first bloodtest for bile levels I've done without fasting and ICP can take a while to show up In the blood. 

Kind of hoping it does come back elevated and then I know that it definitely what it is. 
I think it is and I think they think it is too. 

If they agree to a 37 week induction then I only have 7 more weeks from Saturday to go. 
Feels like ages still. 


@MadamRose 
I'm glad ure measuring normol now. I no a week more still but they class that as normol. 

Not read the rest of the thread yet so not seen how ure scan went so will be writing to u again in a bit haha. 


@Zoboe95 
Yep my DD was so say 7 and half lbs at 35+3 weeks. Well I was induced the very next day and she was 5lbs 7oz..

My son was 7lbs at 33 weeks and they said he was gonna be very very big. 
I was induced at just over 37 weeks so about 4 weeks and 3 days after the scan and he was only 7lb 6oz. 

They can definitely be out by alot either way.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks ladies.
> The itching is driving me craaaaaazy.
> 
> So I had a different consultant call me to my normol one but was still a high risk one.
> He was very nice and I told him all about the itching and how I'm practically scratching my skin off. He asked if I was taking the piriton and putting the menthol cream on and i said yes and it don't do anything. I said the antihistamines dont help at all but the cream does but only for a short' the problem is where I have scratched myself so rore the cream really stings.
> He was like oh my goodness I am so sorry.
> Told him I don't want to go a day past 37 weeks and he said we will discuss all that when I see them face to face in 2 weeks time.
> 
> I've also had more bloods taken today and I was told by a ICP support group not to fast.
> Apparently fasting brings ure bile levels down and at every blood test I've been told to fast.
> But I didn't today I ate b4 I went up there.
> 
> See if that makes any difference.
> Not sure if it will because this is the first bloodtest for bile levels I've done without fasting and ICP can take a while to show up In the blood.
> 
> Kind of hoping it does come back elevated and then I know that it definitely what it is.
> I think it is and I think they think it is too.
> 
> If they agree to a 37 week induction then I only have 7 more weeks from Saturday to go.
> Feels like ages still.
> 
> 
> @MadamRose
> I'm glad ure measuring normol now. I no a week more still but they class that as normol.
> 
> Not read the rest of the thread yet so not seen how ure scan went so will be writing to u again in a bit haha.
> 
> 
> @Zoboe95
> Yep my DD was so say 7 and half lbs at 35+3 weeks. Well I was induced the very next day and she was 5lbs 7oz..
> 
> My son was 7lbs at 33 weeks and they said he was gonna be very very big.
> I was induced at just over 37 weeks so about 4 weeks and 3 days after the scan and he was only 7lb 6oz.
> 
> They can definitely be out by alot either way.

Not had my scan yet it’s on Friday. It’s sorta worrying that I’m measuring normal now as it could be a sign of reduced fetal growth, hence the scan and the worry!

Hopefully the new bloods give you some more definite answers


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yikes lone glad ure OK. 

Cud be pre Dominal labour hon. 
I had that terrible last time at 29 33+6 35 and 36 weeks. 
Those contractions are worse than braxton hicks and are basically the real deal but they always fizzle out. They can go on for 8+ hours or more. Mine did and got very close together. 

I had a contraction app and it kept telling me I was in labour and to get to hospital. 
It really does feel like the real thing. Even on the monitor they were huge contractions and they got as close at 2 mins apart. 

Not had it with this one yet and hope I don't. 



Good luck at ure gtt @atx614 

@Catmumof4 
They should never be rude to you hon that's out of order.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Hahaha lone that’s hilarious!
> Yeah big baby they were like so baby is growing healthy I said that’s a nice way to say a chubby one haha


Oh hon don't worry those growth scans can be so out 
My Tommy was 7lbs at just 33 weeks and they said he was gonna be massive and I had him 4 and a half weeks later and he was 7lb 6oz. 

They said my daughter was gonna be big as well. 
She was 7lbs at 35 weeks and 7 and a half lbs at 35+3 weeks and I had her at 35+4 so the very next day and she was only 5lbs 7oz.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Not had my scan yet it’s on Friday. It’s sorta worrying that I’m measuring normal now as it could be a sign of reduced fetal growth, hence the scan and the worry!
> 
> Hopefully the new bloods give you some more definite answers



I'm so glad there scanning u hon. Baby is probably just more in a ball so hard to measure. 
Hopefully all will be ok. Ure bump has grown again so that has to be a good sign. 


Thanks hon. Should get results in a few days.


----------



## atx614

Just got a call with my GTT test and I failed. So now I have to take the three hour test tomorrow. I wish they would just say I have it without having to take the three hour test! I don’t mind tracking my blood sugar and eating low carb and getting extra ultrasounds. Better than the drink again and sitting in that room for three hours with a bunch of blood draws. Ugh sorry just venting!

also on the Doppler yesterday my daughters HR was 120-130 which seems really low and it sounded like a horse galloping when every other time is sounded normal but fast. Maybe cause I drank the glucose drink before the Doppler? Not sure but makes me nervous so will probably ask at next appointment.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney sorry your really struggling with the itching I was told to fast aswell!! Hmm 

@atx614 120-130 is still in the ok range (when I went in for monitoring the other day it went down to 110 at 1 point) just means baby is sleeping perhaps. If your worried always get checked! Sorry about the gtt test! X


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> Just got a call with my GTT test and I failed. So now I have to take the three hour test tomorrow. I wish they would just say I have it without having to take the three hour test! I don’t mind tracking my blood sugar and eating low carb and getting extra ultrasounds. Better than the drink again and sitting in that room for three hours with a bunch of blood draws. Ugh sorry just venting!
> 
> also on the Doppler yesterday my daughters HR was 120-130 which seems really low and it sounded like a horse galloping when every other time is sounded normal but fast. Maybe cause I drank the glucose drink before the Doppler? Not sure but makes me nervous so will probably ask at next appointment.

Mad that they even do the first one-hour tbh, we literally just have the two-hour and then it's a yes or no from there and done. What a faff on for you. I've got more bloods coming up, check blood type before the section (even though they've already done them, AND they do them again right before the op, and as far as I know you can't just randomly change blood type so... I dunno. But feeling you on the whole being a pincushion thing.)

On monitoring today my baby's heart rate went up and down between like 115 and 180 randomly, pretty sure they have massive variation depending on if moving or not. He even set the alarms off at both ends of the scale, but they said is perfectly normal. Definitely slows down loads towards the end though, is so fast in the early days then gets more 'normal' rate. If they aren't worried then you shouldn't be :)


----------



## LoneWanderer

I've gotta drag myself into bloody town tomorrow (seriously, I cannot walk at this point but hoping that pushing the buggy will help) because I urgently need to size up my pants AGAIN. Ever expanding over here and it's getting ridiculous. Nowhere seems to have maternity underwear locally so I'm just climbing up the normal sizes every few weeks instead, thank god for Matalan and its extremely cheap packs of pants, eh? :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@atx614 
Oh no hon I'm sorry it failed. 
We just get teb 2 hour GTT here. 
Literally just go in get a blood test' drink the drink then wait for 2 hours and have another blood draw. And its just a yes or no answer and no faffing about.

Sorry u have to have another test. I really hope u pass it. 

@LoneWanderer 
Gosh that's not gonna be fun going into town on a hot day..
I normally get my underwear from primark.
Thankfully I'm still in the same size pants but my boobs are absolutely huge. 
I'm in a G cup now and it's just crazy. 
They feel so heavy too and they get very aches. 


Sat here now In pjamma shorts and best top no bra too itchy. I'm trying so hard not to itch but it's impossible. 

Really wanted to enjoy these last few weeks of my pregnancy but this itching is making me miserable. 

It's gonna be mega hot over the next few days too for over a week think I'm gonna die lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 
Hope u don't get any horrible side effects from the vaccine. 

I've not had the vaccine so I don't know what the effects from it are like but I do know some people got quite unwell after. 
Hopefully u will be ok tho. 


Anyone got any more appointments coming up? 

I have a video school meeting Friday morning and on Saturday I have my 4D bonding scan which I'm excited for. 
A little nervous but excited. They do babies weight as well i think so be interesting to see what he has put on since my last growth scan.

Then have a video appointment on Monday with my mental health team and my midwife and I think the head midwife from the hospital. Its just to discuss my birth plan and labour. 
Gonna stress to them too that I don't want to go any further than 37 weeks. 

My mental health has been so good this pregnancy. 
I know I had alot of anxiety in the early stages and when I had all that bleeding and obviously with the high risk downs results but my mood has been good. 



Still feeling comfortable as well considering I'm nearly 30 weeks pregnant. 
My pelvis is no near as bad this time and I still feel light. 
I'm normally feeling so heavy by this stage. 

My pelvis can get sore but not as bad as previous pregnancies. 

My only issue is this bleeding and the peeing alot at night is getting annoying but I know that's only gonna get worse. 

I walked back from the hospital today after my blood test. 
And I walked up the school and back too. 
With my son I cudnt be arsed to do anything at this stage but I have so much more energy and feel so much lighter this time. 
Still feel like I haven't grown much in weeks. 
I was definitely bigger at this stage with ds


----------



## atx614

Thanks ladies! I agree it’s so dumb that we do the one hour then three out GTT test. Especially since I have history of it with my DD I wish they would just do the three hour one first and be done with it. I have to have my mom come watch the kids tomorrow now too. I felt really terrible after the drink and like I needed to sleep, so I do think I have it but will find out for sure Friday.


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer i am
Not comfortable walking much either at this point. Yes you can totally just lean on the stroller as you push it! We don’t have much local maternity wear either, but I have had luck on Amazon. Mine are getting tight too! I’ve gained a lot this pregnancy as I normally do, ugh.


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer I haven't had spd this bad before so I'm with on the pain scale and I have to go brave town to get more of babies bits aswell dreading this!! 

@Suggerhoney I just feel so bad for you that you have to put up with the itching! Woken up with a really sore arm but will take that over any other side affects!! Been really paying attention to mazikeens movements aswell so first sign of trouble I will go in! Xx

I made it to third tri yeey!! Xxx


----------



## MadamRose

@Catmumof4 yay for 28 weeks! 

@Suggerhoney have you tried anything like coconut oil to help soothe the itching? It looks awful especially if it’s worth with the heat :( 

I just want to get to tomorrow now as I am worrying so much. I’m over analysing every tiny bit of movement I get etc :(


----------



## LoneWanderer

33+1.
Eek.


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose what time is to her appointment?

@LoneWanderer love your bump! The end is near!! Just a few more weeks


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 its at 12.10pm tomorrow!


----------



## Bittersweet

How is everyone? Heat is mental just now!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> How is everyone? Heat is mental just now!

Ain't it just? I abandoned town after about twenty minutes today, just too damn hot to exist. Guess I just won't wear pants for the next month and a half.

:holly:


----------



## Bittersweet

LoneWanderer said:


> Ain't it just? I abandoned town after about twenty minutes today, just too damn hot to exist. Guess I just won't wear pants for the next month and a half.
> 
> :holly:

Literally all I am wearing is underwear. I begrudge having to dress right now


----------



## Zoboe95

@Bittersweet I feel very lucky in my job that we have 8 acres of grounds to take the children on, so when it's this hot we find a shady patch to spend the afternoon! Bliss! 

@LoneWanderer although your bump is rather large, it's so lovely and round! ...and pants aren't important right :holly:

I had my 30 week scan today, and it went exactly as expected, lo growth has now slowed down which is what happened with my first ...she's still just below 50th centile at the moment but I have to have scans every 2 weeks now to keep an eye! Made me think about buying more tiny nappies! I feel like I should be more worried than I am, but she's following the exact same pattern as my first at the moment, so I think I've just got to expect another tiny one!


----------



## MadamRose

Thankful the heat doesn't bother me too much, I usually go to NYC in August so i'm used to it.

@Zoboe95 glad the scan went well and they are keeping an eye on baby


----------



## Catmumof4

@MadamRose I'm sure the scan will be fine I will be thinking of you!

@LoneWanderer what a gourgeous bump but so big! Pants are defo not important! I spend all my time in big nightys when I'm at home lol!! I managed to drag myself to lunchtime but the pain was soo bad! I got home flopped in bed with painkillers and slept for few hrs! 

@Bittersweet the heat here has been ok more muggy then anything else 

@Zoboe95 I'm glad your scan went well and your not too worried about it. Hope it all continues to be ok. 

Soo this spd at the front sciatica at the back and fibro in my muscles is really ruining my... well everything physical, mental and emotional health but really no idea where to turn. My gp sends to midwife, midwife says physio but huge waiting list so prob won't be seen, no point ringing dau or delivery suite because they only deal with emergencies... I seriously seriously don't know how much longer I can do this! Iv had to take cocodamol buscopan and the morphine this evening just to be able to settle. I can't get my kids to school, or do the shopping or go anywhere I feel like a prisoner. I'm so sorry for being a Debbie downer but don't know who else to ask. Posted in a couple places on here but really need some help x


----------



## Zoboe95

Aww @Catmumof4 I wish I had some helpful advice or even a cure, but I have absolutely no idea I'm afraid! All I can say is feel free to vent here whenever you want ...push and push for help, and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## atx614

Oh my goodness I am so hot too! I had three pair of maternity jeans and cut them all so now they are shorts lol. At home I just take them off and wear a big t shirt!

All done with my 3 hour GTT, will get the call with results tomorrow she said. But I happen to look over at my first blood draw and it was 103 for fasting which it is suppose to be under 80 I think, so I am expecting to have it.


----------



## atx614

@Catmumof4 I’m so sorry. That sounds terrible. Would a massage or chiropractor help? I didn’t have spd but had Siatica with my second and did chiropractor and acupuncture and it helped! Maybe meditating too would help mentally?


----------



## LoneWanderer

A lot of the stuff the physio would do, you can find online with a bit of a Google, try 'exercises for spd/pgp' and see if anything comes up that you could manage. And maybe order a support belt. Though I struggled to find one big enough so sacked it off eventually.


----------



## LoneWanderer

So I have the WORST pains this evening, two really sore spots low down on bump and everytime he kicks or moves it literally makes me gasp in pain. It's exactly like when you have a big blue fresh bruise and poke your finger into it (if you've ever been daft enough to do such a thing). I thought at first he must be on a nerve and been trying to shove him over to other side, but its tender on the outside too. So I guess they've done me some damage when they did the exam during yesterday's monitoring. It did feel they were pressing v hard but hey, I'm a big wuss so I just ignored it. But yeah, today the pain is just... ouch. Other half thinks bump looks bruised too (too low down for me to see and goes into the overhang too). Bloody midwives eh?


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank u so much everyone will take a look into all that :hug: 

@LoneWanderer my partner commented about how rough they can be sometimes! Have you tried a hot water bottle in case one of the muscles just needs relaxing? Sorry your in pain too xx


----------



## MadamRose

@Catmumof4 if you are struggling that much go back to midwife or doctor and refuse to take no for an answer explain you need someone to help. Your mental state etc matters too.

@LoneWanderer at one of my midwife appointments earlier on my midwife commented that my bump was really tender so I’m assuming they can get bruised etc


----------



## Catmumof4

It's so hard cos I struggle with bad anxiety all the time and my partner has to stay with the kids so I have to go on my own. I wouldn't know what to say if I'm honest. I'm pretty sire the midwives just think I want stronger drugs x


----------



## Catmumof4

Just ordered myself one of these God i hope it helps!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Catmumof4 said:


> Just ordered myself one of these God i hope it helps!!
> 
> View attachment 1100306

Everyone I've spoken to about it has sworn by them. I just couldn't work out the right measurements for me. And I've only got a few weeks now so I dunno if worth it for me. But they sound ideal, and that's what physio would suggest too.


----------



## Catmumof4

I was large pre baby so I just went for the biggest size. Up to 140 cm but don't no my measurements so here's hoping but has free returns if doesn't fit lol x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4

Also go on YouTube and type in SPD and PVP exercises. U will find alot of good videos. There is also self massage ones too and ones where u use a tennis ball.
So sorry ure suffering so badly.


@LoneWanderer
I freeking love your beautiful bump.
Sorry ure having pains as well they probably did press a bit too hard bless ya.


@Zoboe95
So glad scan went well.
Remember they can really be out too.
So glad everything is going well and there gonna keep a good eye on you.


Not sure who said about coconut oil but yes I've tried it and it don't work..
Nothing works unfortunately.
The itching will go as soon as I give birth so hopefully they won't push me past 37 weeks even tho that still feels like ages away. But its better than 38 weeks.
Starting to hope my DH is right now and baby comes at the end of August then that's only 6 weeks but I highly doubt it. I think it will be earlyish September.
Only time will tell.


Bad acid reflux tonight. Feel like I cud breath fire like a dragon hahaha.

Did all my housework today. Just wanted to get it all done b4 the heatwave.

I live in South west of England and temps are gonna be 28c maybe higher.
My DH has put the easy spa up so I'm gonna spend most of my time in that or in a cold shower. Ha.


We have decided after my 4D scan on Saturday we are going to have my DH mum and step dad over and do a little bbq.
So that will be nice.

Very excited about the 4d scan but also a bit nervous.

Can't wait to hit 30 weeks and yet another mile stone yay.


@MadamRose
Good luck at ure scan tomorrow hon.

@atx614
Hope u get those results soon..


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney hopefully you don’t have to put up with the itching too much longer.
Are you on the max amount of meds? 
I’m sure your 3D scan will be amazing!


----------



## Zoboe95

So last couple of days I've been waking up absolutely starving ...like I don't have the patience to wait for breakfast I have to have a pre breakfast snack I'm keeping belvita bars in my bedside drawer so I can snack before I get up, but they cost a fortune...it's that or cake ! So weird how the patterns change, I'm having to snack little and often now because I get hungry, but feel like there's no spare space I can fill!


----------



## MadamRose

So if they tell me baby is less than 6lbs at my scan I won’t believe them. My girls were 9lbs 12oz and 9lbs 13oz. With DD1 4 days before she was born a scan estimated her to be 7lbs! 

Also to top everything else off a staff member has shingles ](*,)


----------



## Catmumof4

@Zoboe95 I'm almost the opposite I struggle to eat very much at all atm (hopefully help with the weight loss! LMAO) but Morn ings I tend to have breakfast.

@LoneWanderer what time is your scan? Good luck 

my partner surprised me today my mum is coming to sit with the kids at 7 and taking me for dinner!!!!! I have 6 kids I seriously can't remember the last time it was just me and him going for dinner!! Very excited and has lifted my mood!! Xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Ooohhh btw I was thinking about creating a fb group for the members of the Sept and Oct Nov mum's? After Mazikeen is born I won't be on here much but have come quite close to some of you? Would anyone be interested? :oops:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ten to five, so the day's proper dragging now. Hate when there's an appt later in day as you just spend the whole time waiting about. But had to take latest possible one so other half can pick me up - not a chance I can walk to hospital or even bus stop now :rofl:

Still ridiculously painful when baby moves now, and it's in my side still but also along my scar now. Will mention it at scan but proper dreading it, they dig the thing in at the best of times but I'm so sore already that it's defs gonna hurt. Boooo. It's made me realise how glad I am to not be going for the VBAC though, I was gutted for a while but honestly, just want him out as fast and easy as possible, no point taking any risks with the previous scar if I don't have to.

Oooh hope you have a lovely date night, sounds like just what you need! Eat lots of scrummy things and have some nice time together! 

I'm so happy it's the weekend, other half worked last weekend so we haven't had a full day off with him in over a fortnight. No date night for us though: I'm gonna hand all toddler/dog responsibility over and crack on with some work with my feet up and no interruptions, is gonna be bloody awesome!

And yeah Zo I get ya, been waking up like 5am just so damn hungry, if I had the energy to do the stairs I'd be getting up for an early breakfast then going back to bed until actual breakfast :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

Just as expected I am having a big baby! I know scans can be out but I actually think mine is pretty accurate as it puts baby on track to be similar to M and C. Current estimated weight is 6lbs 8oz! Placenta etc all normal good fluid level etc. Role on Tuesday when I can tell midwife all is good for home birth!


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer that's why I have a bedside drawer entirely dedicated to unhealthy yummy foods...and the toddler doesn't know they're there!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Is anyone else leaking quite a bit? I’ve been to toilet twice today and each time I’ve had wet patches and when I wipe my mucas is so wet and slippery


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> Is anyone else leaking quite a bit? I’ve been to toilet twice today and each time I’ve had wet patches and when I wipe my mucas is so wet and slippery

Not noticed that myself, no. Though the sweat between my legs is unreal so I do feel very damp all the time, but it is defs down to the heat. Maybe stick a pad on and keep an eye on things. I wouldn't worry though. Pregnancy is quite a leaky time on the whole.


----------



## Bittersweet

LoneWanderer said:


> Not noticed that myself, no. Though the sweat between my legs is unreal so I do feel very damp all the time, but it is defs down to the heat. Maybe stick a pad on and keep an eye on things. I wouldn't worry though. Pregnancy is quite a leaky time on the whole.

I dunno if it’s urine as baby will be partying on my bladder a lot x


----------



## LoneWanderer

Back from scan, all good, everything where it should be etc.

5lb 10oz estimate, eeeek! And tbh even though scans can be way off, he's measuring very tall - massive legs, big ol' feet, chunky head, so 5lb+ seems about right. Gonna make #1 look tiny... :rofl:

No good look at face though boooo. Got a pic of his feet but not v interesting.


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh wow lone big baby but that’s good!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Innit. According to one measurement he's clocking in at 36+6 weeks :rofl:


----------



## Catmumof4

Wow thats a great weight lone!!

Anyone interested in the fb group add me it's catx thurlow I have a pic of me and my other half on there. Xxx


----------



## LoneWanderer

It's too damn hot.
I swore last time that I'd never be heavily pregnant in summer again.
Guess I fucked up.

IT'S SOOOOO HOT :brat:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Will catch up later.
Unfortunately we only managed to see his ear today because he was facing the wrong way and wudnt budge. 
They have re booked me for 27th July so hopefully we get to see his face then. 
He's 3lbs 9oz now but I know how out growth scans can be. All mine and DH kids were estimated to be huge and were small so trynhn not to worry. 
I'm only measuring 3 days extra so not much and he is following the middle line. 
Out enjoying the sunshine and just about to go in the lazy spa but will have a good catch up later. 

30 weeks today yay hopefully only 7 more weeks left. 

Here is his ear and cheek lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> It's too damn hot.
> I swore last time that I'd never be heavily pregnant in summer again.
> Guess I fucked up.
> 
> IT'S SOOOOO HOT :brat:


It's freeking roasting :hissy:


----------



## Bittersweet

Ladies me again with the mucus questions
I have been wiping now and it’s been slippery and clear with some little chunks of thick jelly type…mucus plug or just increased discharge as per usual pregnancy things?


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet the slippery and clear seem normal to me and I have had a lot of discharge since about 20 weeks all clear or whiteish. Is the thicker jelly chunks still clear or does it have color? My mucous plug came out in chunks with previous pregnancies starting about 34/35 weeks and sounds like what you are describing but mine was yellowish in color. Had both babies full term though but it did start coming out early


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney sorry your little guy was stubborn and wouldn’t move!! Cute ear though lol! It’s nice you get to go back soon too! 

so I failed my 3 hour test so I do indeed have gestational diabetes. Picked up my glucose monitor and supplies today and I start the finger poking tomorrow. Pretty bummed I have it again but I am excited to get an extra scan or two.


----------



## Bittersweet

atx614 said:


> @Bittersweet the slippery and clear seem normal to me and I have had a lot of discharge since about 20 weeks all clear or whiteish. Is the thicker jelly chunks still clear or does it have color? My mucous plug came out in chunks with previous pregnancies starting about 34/35 weeks and sounds like what you are describing but mine was yellowish in color. Had both babies full term though but it did start coming out early

It is darkish in colour not blood or green but not clear I’d say yellowish yeah x


----------



## Bittersweet

atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney sorry your little guy was stubborn and wouldn’t move!! Cute ear though lol! It’s nice you get to go back soon too!
> 
> so I failed my 3 hour test so I do indeed have gestational diabetes. Picked up my glucose monitor and supplies today and I start the finger poking tomorrow. Pretty bummed I have it again but I am excited to get an extra scan or two.

Aww sorry to hear that hun x


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet sounds like your mucus plus but they can regenerate.

@Suggerhoney sorry little one was in a bad position hopefully he’s in a better position next time!

@atx614 sorry about the GD but good that you get extra scans


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Ladies me again with the mucus questions
> I have been wiping now and it’s been slippery and clear with some little chunks of thick jelly type…mucus plug or just increased discharge as per usual pregnancy things?


Don't worry hon I lost the whole plug with Tommy at 34 weeks. It was this big plug like thing and felt rubbery and had blood in it. I also had the bloody show after but I still didn't go into labour. Only predominal labour that kept starting and stopping. I always wondered why they call it a plug and now I know. 
What ure having is normol.



So did a bump photo today and I really don't think I've grown at all. 

Here is me at 27 weeks and today at 30 weeks..


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank u ladies I really hope he cooperates more next time lol. 

I guess in a good way I do get a extra scan and then my growth scan at the hospital is a week later. 


Itching has not been as bad the last day or so and I haven't heard from the hospital so my bloods must be normol:shrug:



Still need to catch up on the rest of the thread. Watching a film called Dunkirk now. 

Absolutely knackered from being outside most the day. 
Been a lovely day tho. But oh so hot. 
Tomorrow is gonna be even hotter. 
Be carful out there ladies. 

Typical baby is now having a party in my tummy after play Mr shy this morning lol. 

Anyone know what happens if baby doesn't cooparate again? They can only do these scans up to 34 weeks abs that's it.
Do u get some money back?


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank u ladies I really hope he cooperates more next time lol.
> 
> I guess in a good way I do get a extra scan and then my growth scan at the hospital is a week later.
> 
> 
> Itching has not been as bad the last day or so and I haven't heard from the hospital so my bloods must be normol:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to catch up on the rest of the thread. Watching a film called Dunkirk now.
> 
> Absolutely knackered from being outside most the day.
> Been a lovely day tho. But oh so hot.
> Tomorrow is gonna be even hotter.
> Be carful out there ladies.
> 
> Typical baby is now having a party in my tummy after play Mr shy this morning lol.
> 
> Anyone know what happens if baby doesn't cooparate again? They can only do these scans up to 34 weeks abs that's it.
> Do u get some money back?

Did you have something to eat around 30 mins before I did this with mine and baby was so active


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Did you have something to eat around 30 mins before I did this with mine and baby was so active


Just a cup of tea and some biscuits hon. 
The next one is in the evening so hopefully he will be more active. 
I'm gonna eat properly b4 and have a ice lolly on the way and hopefully that will do the trick lol. 


Glad ure scan went well hon. 
I got told my biggest was small and he was 9lbs.

Isn't it funny that the ones I got told were gonna be really big ended up being small. 
And the one I got told was small ended up being huge. 

I mean u just can't write it can u lol. 

This one is 3lbs 8oz now so going the same way on growth scans as DS. 
Ds so was say 7lbs at 33 weeks so be interesting how much this one will be at my 32+3 week growth scan. 

Did u see any boy or girly bits lol. 

Not long now hon.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Just a cup of tea and some biscuits hon.
> The next one is in the evening so hopefully he will be more active.
> I'm gonna eat properly b4 and have a ice lolly on the way and hopefully that will do the trick lol.
> 
> 
> Glad ure scan went well hon.
> I got told my biggest was small and he was 9lbs.
> 
> Isn't it funny that the ones I got told were gonna be really big ended up being small.
> And the one I got told was small ended up being huge.
> 
> I mean u just can't write it can u lol.
> 
> This one is 3lbs 8oz now so going the same way on growth scans as DS.
> Ds so was say 7lbs at 33 weeks so be interesting how much this one will be at my 32+3 week growth scan.
> 
> Did u see any boy or girly bits lol.
> 
> Not long now hon.

Nope nothing she asked if I knew and was really careful tbh. She spent ages getting a picture of the girls to reassure them too. Tbh if she said from the estimated current weight baby is on track to be the same as it’s sisters I think she may have been pretty accurate. Every keeps saying they definitely don’t think I’ll make it to my due date with this one, I’ve said as long as I make it to term for my homebirth I don’t mind when


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Nope nothing she asked if I knew and was really careful tbh. She spent ages getting a picture of the girls to reassure them too. Tbh if she said from the estimated current weight baby is on track to be the same as it’s sisters I think she may have been pretty accurate. Every keeps saying they definitely don’t think I’ll make it to my due date with this one, I’ve said as long as I make it to term for my homebirth I don’t mind when


Hopefully u make it hon. 
I was absolutely ginormous with my biggest. My bump was so so big even at this stage I'm at now i cud barly walk. 
It looked so weird because I'm so pattite and I just had this great big bump. 
Everyone said he wud come early because I was massive by 24 weeks I looked full term and then some.
But he was 2 weeks over due. 
Try not to worry hon I think u will get ure home birth. 

I think u will be the first lady to have her baby in this group and I really can't wait esp as u don't know what ure having it's so exciting. 

I'm really happy u stayed team yellow now. 

My DH still thinks I will have baby end of August but I don't think so. 

No strong brazton hicks yet and no predominal labour this time but I know there is still time. 
Hoping I don't get the predominal labour this time. 

Some braxton hicks are a little uncomfortable but not painful. 
I always get them in the night when u need a pee haha. 

U cud just have a smaller baby this time hon u never know.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> @LoneWanderer that's why I have a bedside drawer entirely dedicated to unhealthy yummy foods...and the toddler doesn't know they're there!!



Baby is probably having a big growth spurt hon. and that's why ure more hungry. 
I've noticed I've been getting a bit hungrier too. Which is so odd becuase my whole pregnancy I've had no appetite. I'm not eating loads but I'm definitely eating more than I was. 



LoneWanderer said:


> Back from scan, all good, everything where it should be etc.
> 
> 5lb 10oz estimate, eeeek! And tbh even though scans can be way off, he's measuring very tall - massive legs, big ol' feet, chunky head, so 5lb+ seems about right. Gonna make #1 look tiny... :rofl:
> 
> No good look at face though boooo. Got a pic of his feet but not v interesting.



How many weeks are u now hon? 
My son measured 7lbs at 33 weeks and when he was born he was only 7lb 6oz so that growth scan was definitely way waaaay out.
Try not to worry. 

Even if baby is big at least u know he's coming out the sunroof so u don't have to push a big baby out. 


I have no choice but to do it naturally so I really freek about baby being big and having to push it out. 
I'm only short and very pattite' very narrowed hips so I really hope this baby won't be too big. 
He's so say already 3lb 8oz now and I'm 30 weeks. 

Induction should be 37 but I don't know for sure yet until they book it in.


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks for the reassurance I woke this morning at half 4 as too hot and went to wipe and had a small blob of blood jelly mucus so guess it defo is mucus plug


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> Thanks for the reassurance I woke this morning at half 4 as too hot and went to wipe and had a small blob of blood jelly mucus so guess it defo is mucus plug

****TMI warning, ewwww haha******


Right so I did a bit of digging through old pics and found these, taken over about 7 weeks. I started losing mine with #1 at 32 weeks. Then the bleeding, that was about 36 weeks. Then the main loss was week 39, after a sweep, which came to nothing.

All of that... and yet he never engaged, labour never started, he was 10 days late before I demanded they chop him out.

So yeah, defs seems it can come out and grow back a few times, and wasn't anything like a sign for me at least, just another one of those lovely glamorous preggo delights.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Thought I was doing alright with stretchmarks - itching loads in the old ones, but mostly no sign of new.

Anyway they found me literally overnight and now I am a bright purple road map of stretchiness and pain. The buggers always sneak up on me!


----------



## Bittersweet

Lone that’s kinda what it looks like it’s more clear and yellowish blob and then this early morning was like one 2cm blood of thick thick jelly


----------



## MadamRose

Crazy to think I’m 35 weeks! I’ll be full term in 2 weeks!!!! If midwife is right she doesn’t think I’ll go much past 37 weeks, I’m totally unsure especially as I had one of my girls 10 days early and one 6 days late.

Had a lovely day with DD2 yesterday but I was so tired after all the walking around! We did enjoy a lovely meal out though.

Today once we picked DD1 up the girls have pretty much played in their paddling pool and I’ve pretty much relaxed as I’ve been really tired.

Homebirth appointment with midwife on Tuesday morning so really looking forward to that!

Last 4 days at work - woohoo!!!

Picture of my bump - crazy to think the baby inside is already over 6 and 1/2 lbs!


----------



## Zoboe95

@MadamRose that's so soon!! 

So how have we all done with the heat so far? ...I've been alright all day, but now my feet have heat rash on them and they hurt! The rest of me is fine, just not sure how I will sleep tonight! 

...got one of the new perfect prep machines off buy and sell this weekend. Was fed up of having one with a broken stand! Call me weird, but it's so pretty, it's grey and goes in our room so nicely! 

Anyway, work tomorrow could be fun...it's going to be mega hot again, and our early years children get really grumpy in the heat! One bonus ...water cooler in the staff room


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Thanks for the reassurance I woke this morning at half 4 as too hot and went to wipe and had a small blob of blood jelly mucus so guess it defo is mucus plug


Yes that definitely sounds like it hon. But please don't worry like I said I lost the whole thing at 34 weeks and still got to my induction at 37 weeks and still needed a stupid passery. Gross when it comes out isn't it lol. I nearly puked haha. 




LoneWanderer said:


> Thought I was doing alright with stretchmarks - itching loads in the old ones, but mostly no sign of new.
> 
> Anyway they found me literally overnight and now I am a bright purple road map of stretchiness and pain. The buggers always sneak up on me!


Awww man. I feel so lucky I don't have any stretch marks. I've never had them. 
But my liver transplant scar is sooooooo itchy. 



MadamRose said:


> Crazy to think I’m 35 weeks! I’ll be full term in 2 weeks!!!! If midwife is right she doesn’t think I’ll go much past 37 weeks, I’m totally unsure especially as I had one of my girls 10 days early and one 6 days late.
> 
> Had a lovely day with DD2 yesterday but I was so tired after all the walking around! We did enjoy a lovely meal out though.
> 
> Today once we picked DD1 up the girls have pretty much played in their paddling pool and I’ve pretty much relaxed as I’ve been really tired.
> 
> Homebirth appointment with midwife on Tuesday morning so really looking forward to that!
> 
> Last 4 days at work - woohoo!!!
> 
> Picture of my bump - crazy to think the baby inside is already over 6 and 1/2 lbs!
> 
> View attachment 1100397


Beautiful bump hon. 




Zoboe95 said:


> @MadamRose that's so soon!!
> 
> So how have we all done with the heat so far? ...I've been alright all day, but now my feet have heat rash on them and they hurt! The rest of me is fine, just not sure how I will sleep tonight!
> 
> ...got one of the new perfect prep machines off buy and sell this weekend. Was fed up of having one with a broken stand! Call me weird, but it's so pretty, it's grey and goes in our room so nicely!
> 
> Anyway, work tomorrow could be fun...it's going to be mega hot again, and our early years children get really grumpy in the heat! One bonus ...water cooler in the staff room


Urghhhh it's horrible. I hardly slept last night because it was too hot. I guess tonight will be the same. 
It reached 32c today here.
In the day its not so bad because I can go in the lazy spa and keep cool but it's when u want to chill at night and sleep its hell. 
Gonna be another very hot day tomorrow and the rest of the week but rain at weekend and temps dropping alot. 

Be ok of the nights we're cool but it's like a sauna in our house :brat:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
Can't believe ure 35 weeks hon ure so so close now. Eeeeeeeeek


----------



## LoneWanderer

Baby has been head down, feet to the left, bum to the right for weeks and weeks now.

So just for fun yesterday he decided to flip, now I've got feet to the right, head on the left, bum under ribs. I'd just got used to the various sore spots he creates and now he's making new ones, the little terror!

Least he's a section, doesn't matter where he lies. Awkward bugger though.


----------



## Catmumof4

Not coping so well with the heat!! @MadamRose I'm so jealous of how far u r right now!! 

@Lone my baby doesn't seem to have a particular place just yet but I feel for u xx


----------



## LoneWanderer

@wantingagirl How are you holding up mate? Thinking of you often, hope you're coping alright and they can get you safely delivered and home very soon.


----------



## MadamRose

@Catmumof4 yes but it also means I’m much more heavily pregnant in this heat!


----------



## Catmumof4

@MadamRose ahhh touche on that!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Could murder a really hot curry this eve but I'm now in that danger zone where baby needs a bit longer (34 weeks), but close enough that it might just kick something off! :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh my days its so hot its not even funny


----------



## MadamRose

Home birth appointment tomorrow - So excited!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Home birth appointment tomorrow - So excited!


Oooow let us know how it goes hon. 

@LoneWanderer do u have ure section date yet hon?


----------



## Bittersweet

Ooh madam rose that’s so exciting! 

lone this wee one has their bum right under my rib cage haha just see the outline of the bum every wee while


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney i will do - feeling a little out of touch as it’s been 8 years since my last one!


----------



## Zoboe95

Yeah I'll admit today the heat was a struggle! ...cope fine at home, but when I'm at work I can't just dunk my feet in a paddling pool when I feel like it although I did get one out for the children today and sneak my feet in for a while! Lo is teething really bad too, and it's making her cough...with covid around every time you cough you feel guilty!


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose yay for home birth appt! Do they set up a tub and get ready ahead of time or set up everything when you go into labor?

@LoneWanderer all my old stretch marks are stretched to the max. So I am expecting to get some new ones this time around. Been using lotion but doesn’t seem to help.

sorry it’s so hot there ladies! I am in Texas so we always have hot summers, but we have AC so I can hide out indoors. But I feel for y’all at night, I hate sleeping hot. 

I’ve been doing the finger pricking and my GD numbers have stayed under 100 so that’s good. Eating lower carb is no fun , but glad I am controlling it with diet so far. Also got a cold this weekend, feeling gross and congested so have been resting up. Hoping it doesn’t last too long. My next appt is Tuesday and hopefully they will make a growth scan appointment then. FXd


----------



## Catmumof4

@MadamRose iv always been fascinated by homebirth. What do they do at the appointment tomorrow? Good luck and look forward to the update!

@Zoboe95 hope little one is feeling a bit better soon! 

@atx614 I'm so very jealous of your air conditioning right now!! I caught the kids bug and have d&s which sucks! Worrying about dehydrating now!!

SO ladies I have been given a finger prick test for a week to check my blood sugars before and after every meal cos I was borderline at the gtt. I've done 4 tests now and had 1 fine, 1 too high but only by a bit and 2 borderline does that seem about right to u? Xx


----------



## playgirl666

@Catmumof4 what was ur exact levels after eating if u don't mind me asking? I'm type 1 but had gd with my 21 month old x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> @MadamRose iv always been fascinated by homebirth. What do they do at the appointment tomorrow? Good luck and look forward to the update!
> 
> @Zoboe95 hope little one is feeling a bit better soon!
> 
> @atx614 I'm so very jealous of your air conditioning right now!! I caught the kids bug and have d&s which sucks! Worrying about dehydrating now!!
> 
> SO ladies I have been given a finger prick test for a week to check my blood sugars before and after every meal cos I was borderline at the gtt. I've done 4 tests now and had 1 fine, 1 too high but only by a bit and 2 borderline does that seem about right to u? Xx

Yes what were your numbers? They keep the goals sooo tight with gestational diabetes because they are just trying to make extra sure the baby is ok. I wouldn’t worry about borderline numbers personally (being my 4th go around with GD) but if you get one high with a normal meal I’m guessing your team will want you on full GD care. Which most of the time is ok, just change up your diet a bit and add a walk after meals for 10 mins if you’re a bit high…

but gosh today I just want a piece of pie or something so badly XD


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 i set up my own pool when it arrives, to check it’s got no problems and to give me time to get a new one if it has, but you don’t fill it with water until your in labour and the midwives arrives. This appointment is to check my house is safe for a home birth (not a top story flat or something) to make notes about where ambulances can park in case of emergency and just go though different things with me, I know a lot of it from my last home birth. Sometimes they leave the odd thing but that depends on where you live round here they bring all their stuff with them on the day. 

@Catmumof4 my first was born in hospital (I’d wanted a home birth but had reduced fetal movement a few days before she was born so they said no. Her birth was lovely but the after care was shocking, so after that I said I’d never give birth in hospital again unless it was a real emergency, baby was super early or a dangerous breech or something. So my DD2 was born at home and it was the most magical experience ever, I’ve said from the start with this one I’d have them at home, what helps is my midwife is so supportive of the home birth. She said if she’s in clinic the day I labour she’ll ask the on duty midwife to do her clinic so she can be at the birth :)


----------



## MadamRose

Home birth signed off - midwife was really happy and not at all surprised or worried but the weight, and agreed it sound about right to be similar to the girls :) she said I had one of the most experienced sonographers do the scan so the measurements should be pretty accurate etc. Baby can officially come any time after 12 days time!!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@MadamRose Omg 12 days!!!!! Your officially in the days!! How exciting. It's great they are so organised! A homebirth is the only type of birth I haven't experienced and I wish I had had the belief in myself when I could have had one but has to be a section this time round. Will need full details when you have baby, i will live through you Lol!!

@playgirl666 and @Reiko_ctu If I'm honest iv barely been eating because I had/have a bug so the numbers aren't showing what I usually would be.. the numbers that are higher seem to be the before eating... it's so weird. Will give exact numbers when I get a chance to get to the pad xx


----------



## MadamRose

@Catmumof4 yes 12 days until full term, obviously more until due date but midwife doesn’t think I’ll make it to my due date!


----------



## Catmumof4

So exciting!! Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> @MadamRose Omg 12 days!!!!! Your officially in the days!! How exciting. It's great they are so organised! A homebirth is the only type of birth I haven't experienced and I wish I had had the belief in myself when I could have had one but has to be a section this time round. Will need full details when you have baby, i will live through you Lol!!
> 
> @playgirl666 and @Reiko_ctu If I'm honest iv barely been eating because I had/have a bug so the numbers aren't showing what I usually would be.. the numbers that are higher seem to be the before eating... it's so weird. Will give exact numbers when I get a chance to get to the pad xx

If you’re sick your numbers will likely be higher than normal too hun. If they’re borderline and you’ve got a tummy bug you’re probably ok. And it can be normal for pre meal numbers to be higher if you’re not eating much. You have to eat regularly to keep your levels balanced! I would try not to worry about it.


----------



## Zoboe95

@MadamRose so exciting when you get to count down to term in days!! ...I'm 31 weeks tomorrow, but time seems to have frozen slightly, and although I'm busy and the days are kind of whizzing past, my due date still seems ages away!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Should probably be counting down the weeks til baby, but honestly I wish I had a bit longer left so we could sort this damn house buy out first(!)

But I *am* counting down til I can get my vaccine... and until this heat fucks off... and until I can see my feet again... and until my pelvis is no longer snapping in half. And most of that requires baby haha!

So, just five weeks max left now, eeek. Dunno where third tri went.


----------



## MadamRose

Tbh I can’t believe it’s only 12 days til full term especially as I still have two more days at work too! I’m in a weird dilemma of wanting it to go really slow as this is the last time I’ll be pregnant, and slowly getting fed up of being pregnant :rofl:


----------



## Catmumof4

@Reiko_ctu I'm pretty sure I don't have it and I'm so thankful for That!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

So exciting @madomrose so happy everything is going to plan. 12 days till full term thats crazy. I still remember u getting ure bfp. 

@LoneWanderer I am not coping with this heat at all. I wish it wud bugger off.


----------



## LoneWanderer

It's so damn hot that the only thing I could possibly imagine wearing today is a nice floaty summer dress.

My legs however were NOT summer dress ready.

So I got on the floor of the shower, navigated my way around the 34 weeks bump, painfully forcing the tearing-apart pelvis to comply, and slowly, agonisingly, managed to get as far as my knees shaved (just hope noone looks too close as I did an awful job).

Then I got absolutely stuck, had to be hauled out by the other half.

But successfully in the damn dress, so... yay - right?

Wrong. Remembered I have damn midwife appt this aft, dutifully changed back into leggings so I don't have everything hanging out during measuring etc.

Waste of a fucking morning and now everything hurts. :rofl:


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer haha you crack me up! At least they are shaved now so you can wear the dress tomorrow! I need to shave so bad!

@Catmumof4 i have GD so have been finder pricking too. My numbers have been between 81-95 almost everytime, but have had one that was 101. But they told me not to worry about anything under 120. Not sure if that helps! I have been eating low carb and walking after meals so I think That has been helping keep my numbers fine.

@MadamRose i can’t believe you are so close!! So excited for you!

i have been so anxious about doing anything as we have the Delta COVID variant here now and cases are on the rise again. Everyone is acting like this are fine again so it is starting to spread like crazy. School starts in three weeks and I am so anxious to send my kids. Do y’all have the variant there?


----------



## Bittersweet

That’s me got my second vaccine wish me luck


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> @LoneWanderer haha you crack me up! At least they are shaved now so you can wear the dress tomorrow! I need to shave so bad!
> 
> @Catmumof4 i have GD so have been finder pricking too. My numbers have been between 81-95 almost everytime, but have had one that was 101. But they told me not to worry about anything under 120. Not sure if that helps! I have been eating low carb and walking after meals so I think That has been helping keep my numbers fine.
> 
> @MadamRose i can’t believe you are so close!! So excited for you!
> 
> i have been so anxious about doing anything as we have the Delta COVID variant here now and cases are on the rise again. Everyone is acting like this are fine again so it is starting to spread like crazy. School starts in three weeks and I am so anxious to send my kids. Do y’all have the variant there?

Yup we are fast approaching worse than its ever been here thanks to delta - like, give it ten days and we'll be over the highest peak of the whole thing - and yet absolutely all restrictions are gone and everyone is just acting normal. Terrifying. Our town has seen a 600% rise in cases, we are now worse than it was in Nov and that's when we lost my mum in law to it. She worked in hospital and that's where she caught it, so obvs I am pretty freaked about going in to have baby next month. Once that's done though, can get jabbed and then six months of isolation with my little family, hoping it all passes over. I wanted the boy to start nursery - he's very behind, 22 months and not talking a single word, not very social either - but honestly I'd rather keep him home and safe from the virus another half year and hope he catches up later. Scary times.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Midwife all fine, well baby is fine anyway, normal heartbeat, measuring 3 weeks over but following his curve perfectly. She's done urgent physio referral though, says I can't go another month in pain and not being able to walk, and that the separation really does seem very severe, so hopefully they'll contact sooner rather than later. And if not maybe at least will help me push for 38 week delivery with consultant.


----------



## MadamRose

1 more day of school, I am so so ready to finish, especially as someone decided we needed a staff meeting until 5pm tonight :evil:


----------



## Zoboe95

Two of my key children left for the summer today, and one of them bought me a beautiful plant ❤️ made a hot and sticky day a little more bearable! 

Omg lone ...the shaving :holly: made me think of our favourite emoji! (I hope you're not offended!!) ...I can still shave my legs, but I'm desperate to paint my toes and I think that may be a stretch too far!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> Two of my key children left for the summer today, and one of them bought me a beautiful plant ❤️ made a hot and sticky day a little more bearable!
> 
> Omg lone ...the shaving :holly: made me think of our favourite emoji! (I hope you're not offended!!) ...I can still shave my legs, but I'm desperate to paint my toes and I think that may be a stretch too far!


:holly: <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> It's so damn hot that the only thing I could possibly imagine wearing today is a nice floaty summer dress.
> 
> My legs however were NOT summer dress ready.
> 
> So I got on the floor of the shower, navigated my way around the 34 weeks bump, painfully forcing the tearing-apart pelvis to comply, and slowly, agonisingly, managed to get as far as my knees shaved (just hope noone looks too close as I did an awful job).
> 
> Then I got absolutely stuck, had to be hauled out by the other half.
> 
> But successfully in the damn dress, so... yay - right?
> 
> Wrong. Remembered I have damn midwife appt this aft, dutifully changed back into leggings so I don't have everything hanging out during measuring etc.
> 
> Waste of a fucking morning and now everything hurts. :rofl:


Hahaha oh hon u crack me up:rofl:

Glad u managed to get the bottom part done. I must say it is a marathon trying to shave I can only do up to my knees too and not a great job.
I've has to be hauled out of the bath b4 in previous pregnancies haha. It's not happened with this one yet but I've only been having showers because of the heat. 

Lone good news It's gonna be alot cooler at the weekend. So we just need to get past the next 2 days. 

This heat is horrendous. It was 32c again today. Its really not helping with the itchy skin. Can't wait for it to coil down. Where ever this heatwave has come from they can have it back we don't want it lol. 


I walked up the school to pick the kids up BIG MISTAKE. 
By the time we got back home with me waking snails pase I ended up flopping on the sofa in a over heated mess. 
Trouble is where its so hot it makes me feel so tired and drained. 
It's like all my energy has been zapped. 

I have zero appetite too. All I keep doing is drinking loads of iced water. 
I'm constantly thirsty. 
Loving ice lollies right now too.


----------



## Suggerhoney

My kids finish school on Friday.


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer oh hun you make me giggle!! My poor partner has to do my legs for me now (he's actually very good :haha: ) but it's been a while and I dread trying to tidy the lady garden.. so impossible when you can't see It!!! :bunny: 

@Suggerhoney the temp reached 36 in my car today I even got a pic cos my friend didn't believe Me!! :saywhat:
I'm so sorry your struggling to eat I'm the same just feel so nauseous at meal times!!

As for me I had midwife today. Baby had a good strong heartbeat and I asked her to see if the consultant had written down what she had said to me about allowing me to have my section at 38 weeks providing I had the steroids (you know how consultants usually say 1 thing then write another!) Well my wonderful consultant had put that if I'm still on the strong painkillers and struggling section will be booked between 37 and 39 weeks!! So even possibly a week earlier then I had hoped!! Could seriously kiss her! LMAO
I have the potential to have 8-10 weeks left! This pain and exhaustion won't last forever! :dance::headspin::happydance::ninja:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @LoneWanderer oh hun you make me giggle!! My poor partner has to do my legs for me now (he's actually very good :haha: ) but it's been a while and I dread trying to tidy the lady garden.. so impossible when you can't see It!!! :bunny:
> 
> @Suggerhoney the temp reached 36 in my car today I even got a pic cos my friend didn't believe Me!! :saywhat:
> I'm so sorry your struggling to eat I'm the same just feel so nauseous at meal times!!
> 
> As for me I had midwife today. Baby had a good strong heartbeat and I asked her to see if the consultant had written down what she had said to me about allowing me to have my section at 38 weeks providing I had the steroids (you know how consultants usually say 1 thing then write another!) Well my wonderful consultant had put that if I'm still on the strong painkillers and struggling section will be booked between 37 and 39 weeks!! So even possibly a week earlier then I had hoped!! Could seriously kiss her! LMAO
> I have the potential to have 8-10 weeks left! This pain and exhaustion won't last forever! :dance::headspin::happydance::ninja:


I gave up on the lady garden months ago haha. 
Gonna be so embarrassing when I go to be induced and it's like svanake bloody forest down there. 
Lol:shy:


Our car was the same hon that's why we walked up the school..
Can't wait for the storms I'm gonna be out there dancing in it haha :rain:


Yay so glad they are thinking of getting u in earlier than u expected. 
I'm still taking codeine but I have cut down slightly. 
I want to try and cut down more because it's makes me feel guilty taking it but it's the only pain medication I'm aloud and my pelvis gets so sore and I suffer migraines so I can't just stop completely. 

I have to stay in hospital for 5 days after the birth because of my liver meds and I was told on Monday by my midwife that I can only have one birth partner and that birth partner is the only one that can visit while in in hospital so that means I have to go 5 or more days without seeing my other children. 
My DH will be the only one aloud to visit but he will need to be at home to watch the others so looks like I'm gonna be in there mainly on my own. 
Unless they relax there rules b4 baby but I guess that's highly unlikely with these numbers rising. :hissy:


----------



## atx614

LoneWanderer said:


> Yup we are fast approaching worse than its ever been here thanks to delta - like, give it ten days and we'll be over the highest peak of the whole thing - and yet absolutely all restrictions are gone and everyone is just acting normal. Terrifying. Our town has seen a 600% rise in cases, we are now worse than it was in Nov and that's when we lost my mum in law to it. She worked in hospital and that's where she caught it, so obvs I am pretty freaked about going in to have baby next month. Once that's done though, can get jabbed and then six months of isolation with my little family, hoping it all passes over. I wanted the boy to start nursery - he's very behind, 22 months and not talking a single word, not very social either - but honestly I'd rather keep him home and safe from the virus another half year and hope he catches up later. Scary times.

ugh that’s how it is here too! It’s so frustrating to see everyone acting like all is well and the numbers being going up so quickly. I get nervous going to doctor appointments even and that’s the only time I am out and about really.

my daughter didn’t talk until 2.5 (like not even saying “momma”) And you wouldn’t even know it now. She gets a few pronouns mixed up but that’s all, can’t get her to stop talking now lol. We put her in speech therapy from 3-5 and it made all the difference! I wouldn’t worry! It’s more common than you think with first kiddos.


----------



## atx614

Haha my lady garden hasn’t been kept in months either. Can’t see anything down there. Will try around 36 weeks so hopefully it isn’t terrible come delivery lol.

@Catmumof4 yay I am so happy for you! Hoping you get 37 or 38 weeks.

@Suggerhoney I’m sorry you have to be there five days without your kiddos. When your hubby is watching your kids, are you allowed to have someone else come?

@Bittersweet yay for your second vaccine!! Congrats


----------



## LoneWanderer

34+1


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> ugh that’s how it is here too! It’s so frustrating to see everyone acting like all is well and the numbers being going up so quickly. I get nervous going to doctor appointments even and that’s the only time I am out and about really.
> 
> my daughter didn’t talk until 2.5 (like not even saying “momma”) And you wouldn’t even know it now. She gets a few pronouns mixed up but that’s all, can’t get her to stop talking now lol. We put her in speech therapy from 3-5 and it made all the difference! I wouldn’t worry! It’s more common than you think with first kiddos.

Oh that's reassuring! Trying to get NHS referral here can take months if not years, but I have found a local private speech therapist so if we get to two with no words I think I'll start sending him there. Costly but worth it. He did previously babble dada and mama but not sure he meant anything by it, and it stopped anyway. He's hitting more than a few of the autism markers but so hard to judge when he's a lockdown baby, could just be lack of other kids and social groups. Either way, he's cute and hilarious so I'm not worried. Just frustrating that he can't tell us what he wants and stuff, and that we can't explain new baby coming to him.


----------



## Catmumof4

Thanks ladies it's so exciting to think I could only have 8 weeks left!! The amitriptyline has been a God send that my consultant put me back on its just helped me to think clearer and get things into perspective a bit better! I'm feeling very guilty today because it's my eldest daughter's last day at primary school today and I am so hot and sore from the spd and sciatica that I just can't manage the school run!! My partner will be there so hopefully that will ease her upset a little x


----------



## Catmumof4

Can't remember the last time the lady garden was sorted my poor partner is going to have to help me ( not that he complains :haha: ) think will get the hedge trimmers out :holly::rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@Catmumof4 glad they are looking after you well! 

Last day of work - can’t quite believe I’ve made it, now to enjoy my holiday until baby comes or until my due date whichever is first (so lucky not to have to start maternity until the earliest of these two)! I’ve also been very spoilt!


----------



## atx614

Congrats @MadamRose!! Yay for maternity leave. All your goodies look lovely! That was a nice way to leave work, sweet of them.


----------



## Catmumof4

Yey for finishing work. What a lovely bundle of bits xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> Haha my lady garden hasn’t been kept in months either. Can’t see anything down there. Will try around 36 weeks so hopefully it isn’t terrible come delivery lol.
> 
> @Catmumof4 yay I am so happy for you! Hoping you get 37 or 38 weeks.
> 
> @Suggerhoney I’m sorry you have to be there five days without your kiddos. When your hubby is watching your kids, are you allowed to have someone else come?
> 
> @Bittersweet yay for your second vaccine!! Congrats



No I'm not hon. I will only be aloud my husband and no one else it sucks.
I asked DH if he can sort the lady garden out b4 my induction but he has flat out said nope haha. Mite attempt it myself using a little mirror but will probably a right mess of it haha.



LoneWanderer said:


> 34+1
> 
> View attachment 1100498


Beautiful sweety. U have such a lovely hair. And I love the dress ure wearing its a lovely colour and really suits u.




MadamRose said:


> @Catmumof4 glad they are looking after you well!
> 
> Last day of work - can’t quite believe I’ve made it, now to enjoy my holiday until baby comes or until my due date whichever is first (so lucky not to have to start maternity until the earliest of these two)! I’ve also been very spoilt!
> 
> View attachment 1100513


Awwww look at that thats lovely hon. I bet it was quite emotional being ure last day.
At least u can have a good rest now the last few weeks of ure pregnancy. 
Get them feet up giiiiirrrrllllll


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww madam rose I’m so jealous! I’ve got 4 days left then off until date of induction or birth whichever if first on annual leave


----------



## Suggerhoney

That my kids finished for the summer school holidays now. When they go back I should be having baby eeeeeek.


----------



## Catmumof4

All mine are off now. The broke up yesterday. Went uniform shopping today with so many sizes etc to get it is always a nightmare. I got the majority of it. Got home to an email saying there was a positive covid result in my son's class so he has to isolate, the rest of us can go about like normal tho.... is it just me that doesn't see that logic?! Used an at home test which was negative (i no theu arent reliable but i wanted to just see) will take him to get a proper test Mon or Tues (give it time to incubate) fingers xd he doesn't get it he has asthma :cry:


----------



## atx614

@Catmumof4 oh no! I’m so sorry to hear that. I really hope he doesn’t have it. But ya, seems weird everyone else in the household doesn’t need to isolate too. At least until he has a proper negative test


----------



## MadamRose

@Catmumof4 thats my job for this week coming, I’m getting all of the school stuff except for shoes! Sorry your son has to isolate and fingers crossed the test comes back negative


----------



## Catmumof4

Thanks ladies he is still his nut job self and no symptoms at all so that is good. Is it better to wait until Mon/Tues time to let it incubate or should I do it this weekend? X


----------



## Catmumof4

@MadamRose I have 1 high school, 3 in primary school and 1 nursery atm so too much uniform needed! The blazers for the high school are £25 each! I found 2 that someone I knew was selling for £15 for both got them because they are her size but when i got home they were just a bit too big! Normally I would say that's fine but she doesn't know anyone at this school except 1 person and I don't want her to be picked on so still got to buy her at least 1 smaller :cry:


----------



## LoneWanderer

So we've had a real shitter of a week, ******* house buy fell through because - get this - the seller has apparently met a bloke and decided to stay in town and doesn't want to sell any more(!)
Thankfully we're not losing too much money as hadn't done the survey yet, just the searches, but it's still a few hundred out of pocket and two bloody months lost. Fuming, tbh.

And now we absolutely have to find somewhere and get an application I before #2 arrives otherwise we'll have another dependant and our borrowing level will be knocked down. And worse, baby is now 100% coming here to a house that isn't ours (my mother's), that's completely unsuitable (we have the attic room, #1 has a tiny box room, that's it), all our stuff in storage...

Fucking nightmare. But hey... it is what it is I guess. Pick ourselves up and start from the beginning again, off to see some places next week. *shrug*

Anyway, end of rant. Hope y'all doing good. I'll catch up in a bit when I'm less of a mardy cow :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Side note, can't believe this site lets the f bomb slide but you can't say b-a-s-t-a-r-d. Lolz.


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer what a nightmare, hopeful you manage to find somewhere else. I'd be asking for the other guy to give you the losses back tbh! Such an awful reason not to sell!


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer that's pants house buying is always such a horrible process!! Always get excited about buying a new house, but quickly remember how stressful it is! Will keep fingers crossed for your viewings next week!


----------



## Catmumof4

Omg @LoneWanderer What a shit situation it's put you in!!! How long do house buyings take? 

Been in for monitoring because of no movements and contraction type pains AGAIN. 2x midwives freaked out because they couldn't find a heartbeat so Dr had to get the scan out. Worst 20 mins ever!! Luckily she was laying in a weird position and when he pushed on her bum hard she moved and hasn't stopped since thank God!! The pains he said I probably have an irritable uterus and feeling it more cos of the fibromyalgia. Dram drama Drama!!! Glad everything is ok now though x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
Mannnn what a lame arse reason to back out. That sucks hon. Gutted for you and wud be so annoyed too. 
It seems wrong you have to pay for expenses when the reason it fell through has nothing to do with you.
How freeking stressful. 

@Catmumof4 
Sorry u had to go in again hon. I was in and out alot with my last pregnancy being monitored. 

So far with this pregnancy I haven't had to go in yet. 
I had a irritable uterus with my biggest baby my 2nd and it's not very nice that. 
Bless you. 

I keep expecting that predominal labour to start at any moment. 
But so far so good. 

My braxton hicks have definitely picked up but still not painful just a bit uncomfortable. 


31 weeks today and hopefully only another 6 more weeks untill baby will here[-o&lt;

Really hope I get my induction date at my next consultant appointment on 4th August. I'm still gonna push for no later than 37 weeks and I really really hope he agrees and just books me in. 
Have a feeling he's gonna say let's see how u go though :(


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer thats terrible!! I would be fuming too!! So messed up they seller did that. I hope you can find a house that works for y’all ASAP!!

@Catmumof4 im so sorry you had to go through that!! But SO glad everything is okay. Seems she found a good hiding place and likes to chill there lol


----------



## MadamRose

Not sure how I’ve made it to 36 weeks! Only a week until term! Feeling pretty good in myself l. I’ve spent most of the weekend relaxing, watching bits of the Olympics and I napped both yesterday and today as I didn’t have the girls. 

I see my midwife on Tuesday, crazy to think depending on when baby comes it could be the last appointment (though I think I’ll make my 38 week appointment personally) 

My birthing pool is arriving Wednesday which will make me feel even more relaxed!

@Suggerhoney hope your consultant gives you a date at your next appointment!


----------



## Catmumof4

Thanks ladies! 


@Suggerhoney when is the 2nd I feel like I'm losing the plot lol!! Really hope they give you a date! They won't give me My date until my 36 week appointment at which if they do say 37 weeks then I will only have a week to prepare myself!!

@MadamRose so exciting reaching these major milestones and knowing it could literally be any day! My next one I'm looking forward to is 30 weeks, then the 36 week appointment, then 37 weeks then baby day! Just 3 more to go! Xx


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney yes I hope you get your date soon! I am going to ask about mine Tuesday at my appointment but I don’t think he will give me one yet. But I am thinking he will do 38/39 week induction as that’s what he suggested last time. It’s nice to know the date though early to prepare. Also going to ask about a growth scan. Hoping to get one at 32 weeks


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose wow 36 weeks!!! Time is flying. Once your birth pool arrives you will be all prepared and ready! Your baby will be here so soon. Eeeeek so exciting!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh wow @MadamRose 36 weeks that's awesome. I know when I get to that stage I should hopefully have 1 week left. 
U look lovely bump looks even lower today. 


@Catmumof4 
Sorry my consultant appointment is the 4th not the 2nd.
I have growth scan on the 3rd which is a week on Tuesday and then consultant the next day. 
Tbh can't see him given me a date. Normoly they drop they give u one right at the last minute. I was 36 weeks when they gave me my date with Tommy so I only had a week and I think it will be 36 weeks this time to. But I will try my hardest. 
Be nice to know earlier but they do like to spring things on us don't they lol. 

@atx614 
Yeah I don't think I will get a date until 36 weeks. I not sure what there like over there but here they like to spring it on us at the last moment. 
I will try and get him to give me one on the count of the itching but I've a feeling he's gonna say let's see how u go. 
He wants to do it between 37/38 weeks but I really don't want to be pushed past 37 weeks. 
They full term at 37 weeks I don't know why it wud be a problem. 


Definitely getting uncomfortable now at night. Peeing so much and bump gets achey when lead on certain side for too long.
Still feel like I have ages to go. 6 weeks feels like sooooo long :-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Also acid reflux is soooo bad and hips and tail bone playing up. 

How many weeks again haha lol....


----------



## MadamRose

I hadn’t notice tbh @Suggerhoney but I think you are right. Last week vs this week in the picture below. I guess for I could have anything from 1 to 6 weeks left :rofl:

sorry you are feeling so achy and sore, I do I get it when sleeping but so far coping with most other things.


----------



## Bittersweet

Madam rose eek so not long to go!
I’ve had painful braxton hicks today and a quieter baby but I have times movements and seems okay :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> I hadn’t notice tbh @Suggerhoney but I think you are right. Last week vs this week in the picture below. I guess for I could have anything from 1 to 6 weeks left :rofl:
> 
> sorry you are feeling so achy and sore, I do I get it when sleeping but so far coping with most other things.
> 
> View attachment 1100569


Oh yes definitely hon. Only thing about 3rd babies they go up and down. 
This one goes up and down too. Somedays I look higher and other days so low. 
Done all the house work today and oh my gosh was I aching after. I felt like my waters were gonna break and had such bad lower back ache. 
Feeling better now I've lead down.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Madam rose eek so not long to go!
> I’ve had painful braxton hicks today and a quieter baby but I have times movements and seems okay :)


Sorry about the painful braxtons hon.
I get them alot and esp at night. It always makes me have to get up and pee. 
My little man is so active but he can have days where he is quieter.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Took the little one to see his nanny and grandad today, thought he'd enjoy a run about in their garden but he cried the whole time - he's scared of their puppy, which is ridiculous when we have a massive beast of a dog at home who isn't exactly calm or quiet, but there we go(!) Anyway he's demanded a lot of picking up and now my back's been thrown out as a result. Really _not_ my week, eh? 

Lovely to see them though - bless my stepmum, she's the only real life person who doesn't bang on about how big I am and always tells me I'm looking good and carrying well. She did freak out a bit when bubba gave me a *really* big kick and I nearly sat down on the floor in shock though, think she thought she'd be called on for an impromptu delivery! :rofl:

Counting down the days til the consultant now (all 12 of them) so I can get my delivery date. I'll be 36+2 so won't be waiting much longer after that, and as soon as we have the date other half can get his annual leave in to take us up to paternity kicking in. YAYYYY!


----------



## Neversayno

Wowsers ladies massive catch up. @atx614 welcome to the GD club! How are you finding it? I’ve actually lost weight! I had put on a stone since falling pregnant but I’m now 2kg less than I was pre pregnancy!! 

@sug


----------



## Bittersweet

We are the same lone if I get to 9th august il get my date set il he 36+4 so a week or slightly over after that


----------



## Neversayno

Pressed send to early!!! 

@Suggerhoney you poor thing that scratching looks so painful hun. Have they really not found anything to help? How frustrating. 

@Catmumof4 sounds like you’ve had lots of visits to the hosp, I’m glad they are keeping an eye on you. I agree with Madam, speak up if you’re struggling. Hope the isolation went ok. We had to do the same this week in the middle of moving!! 

@LoneWanderer you crack me up so much! I just did the exact same with the leg shaving! Up to the knee haha I think your bump is tremendous and you should be super proud. 

@Bittersweet sounds like baby is baking well! I’m so confused by all these growth scans and measurements if im honest! 

@MadamRose yay for dodging shingles and making it to the end of term!! So pleased your home birth has all been approved and booked! You’re so close now!!! 

im 33+2 and survived moving house! Actually lost a bit of weight cutting out crap for the diabetes which is a positive! Growth scan tomorrow as when I went 2 weeks ago her percentile had dropped but she had still gained a little weight? It’s all very confusing like most of you I don’t entirely trust the predictions. 

in other news….I’m single!! It’s a long story but it’s for the best and I feel like I can take on anything!! New house is perfect schools out for summer and there’s a baby on the way, what more could I ask for! I promise I won’t be so crap now we’re in and settled!! 

here’s a bump pic 33 weeks (and counting)


----------



## atx614

Neversayno said:


> Wowsers ladies massive catch up. @atx614 welcome to the GD club! How are you finding it? I’ve actually lost weight! I had put on a stone since falling pregnant but I’m now 2kg less than I was pre pregnancy!!
> 
> @sug

 So far not so bad! I do hate the finger pricking but haven’t had any high numbers yet so no meds. I walk after every meal and I think that’s helping too. I am getting sick of eating the same things over and over and still have a ways to go. I already know my first meal after delivery will be a big ole sandwich and chips and a cookie lol. I haven’t lost but haven’t gained any since starting the low carb diet. How is it going for you with GD?


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno glad the move went well. Sorry you broke up but yes personally bring single was the best thing I ever did. 

@atx614 glad you numbers have stayed okay.

@Suggerhoney how did you tell the difference between prodromal labour and braxton hicks? I’ve been having braxton hicks for more than 2 hours - normally I don’t have them quite this long, and I’ve got a bit of back pain too which I thought was from food shopping but hasn’t got any better.


----------



## Zoboe95

Wow, I had a lot to catch up on! Somehow life seems to be whizzing past and yet going reeeaaallllyyy slowly all at the same time! I think counting down the weeks makes it a lot slower, but I have so much to do it's sort of whizzing by! 

We got the newborn car seats and the pram bit of the travel system out the loft today, so I'm feeling a little more organised at last! 

I've got 12 shifts at work now until maternity kicks in, and we are mega busy although it's the summer holidays, so I'm trying to do a bit each day to get organised for 9 months off! On top of that I will actually be going back to an entirely different (and very exciting) role, in a room which will be pretty much my own! 

I'm feeling really uncomfortable now with feet permanently under my ribs...I think some of that is because I'm still quite small, so she has no space elsewhere! I find it particularly bad when I'm trying to eat...feels like there's no room! 

Got a growth scan this Thurs too, because she waseasuring small at last scan, but they told me all along that would happen so who knows what they will say! 

I have read all the posts and I am thinking of you all, the good news and bad, but I'm not going to reply individually at the moment because this post would go on for hours!! I will try harder to keep up and not get left behind 

This is how I feel right now ... :holly:


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all. @Neversayno I'm sorry you broke up but yey for the house move going well!!

@Suggerhoney sorry I got the dates mixed up lol!! I really feel for u and this itching have u booked to go in for repeat bloods? 

I'm jealous of all you nearly done even though today hasn't been so bad! Xx


----------



## Neversayno

atx614 said:


> So far not so bad! I do hate the finger pricking but haven’t had any high numbers yet so no meds. I walk after every meal and I think that’s helping too. I am getting sick of eating the same things over and over and still have a ways to go. I already know my first meal after delivery will be a big ole sandwich and chips and a cookie lol. I haven’t lost but haven’t gained any since starting the low carb diet. How is it going for you with GD?

I’m on the highest dose of metformin and injecting insulin at night time. I could control my numbers during the day with diet and exercise but my fasting numbers have taken so long to bring down and I think that’s only because of the insulin! Like you I am very cautious of what I eat and can’t believe how much crap I used to eat without looking at sugar content! 



MadamRose said:


> @Neversayno glad the move went well. Sorry you broke up but yes personally bring single was the best thing I ever did.
> 
> I actually feel like a new woman ready to smash this!!!
> 
> @atx614 glad you numbers have stayed okay.
> 
> @Suggerhoney how did you tell the difference between prodromal labour and braxton hicks? I’ve been having braxton hicks for more than 2 hours - normally I don’t have them quite this long, and I’ve got a bit of back pain too which I thought was from food shopping but hasn’t got any better.


----------



## Neversayno

A little sneak peak of the unfinished baby’s room.

I know the chair doesn’t match the other furniture but the frame was free I only had to buy the cushions….


----------



## Catmumof4

@Neversayno looks lovely!! My daughter has that giant giraffe at nursery school and she really loves it!! X


----------



## Neversayno

Catmumof4 said:


> @Neversayno looks lovely!! My daughter has that giant giraffe at nursery school and she really loves it!! X

thank you! It’s the Melissa and Doug one, they do two sizes 3ft and 6ft haha I figured the 3ft would suffice


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno what a lovely nursery! 

@Catmumof4 did you manage you get your son a test sorted?


----------



## Neversayno

@MadamRose thank you.


----------



## Bittersweet

Neversayno sorry aboht the break up the nursery looks lovely


----------



## Catmumof4

Neversayno said:


> thank you! It’s the Melissa and Doug one, they do two sizes 3ft and 6ft haha I figured the 3ft would suffice

Haha wow I know what I want for Xmas now lol 6ft giraffe

@MadamRose they said not to as he has no symptoms and 2 lft tests have come back negative so just to isolate him unless he gets symptoms.

As f me iv felt really unwell today! Ended up coming to bed to read at 7 cos I was really sick! Bleurgh hate days like this!


----------



## MadamRose

@Catmumof4 good news about your son! Sorry you’re feeling poorly!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Just repacked the bag for absolutely no reason other than I felt I needed to check everything through. Even though we'd gone to bed.
I remember this ridiculousness from last time, probably redo it every week from now :rofl:


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank you @MadamRose

@LoneWanderer I keep doing that. Re folding what if packed and my partner just thinks iv lost it lmao x


----------



## Neversayno

I haven’t packed my bag yet! 

growth scan went well today although I’m not entirely sure on weight! I think she’s at 5lb by my working! So I reckon 8lb by the time she comes 

consultant really happy with how I’ve controlled my numbers with diet so that was good 

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Catmumof4

@Neversayno well done on keeping the numbers low! I would suck so bad at having diabetes I'm not even joking lol
X


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely weight @Neversayno 

My little one was estimated at 6lbs 8oz at 34+5 so definitely expecting another big baby!


----------



## Neversayno

@Catmumof4 ive managed to lose the stone I put on being pregnant I’m slightly less than I was pre pregnancy. 

It is hard but I’m trying my best because it’s really freaked me out. 

@MadamRose everuone I’ve spoken to has said to take their measurements with a pinch of salt lol I never had this with Charlie in terms of growth scans but they told me he would be 8-9lbs and he was 2 weeks late and 7lb 12 so I have no idea!!


----------



## MadamRose

Neversayno said:


> @Catmumof4 ive managed to lose the stone I put on being pregnant I’m slightly less than I was pre pregnancy.
> 
> It is hard but I’m trying my best because it’s really freaked me out.
> 
> @MadamRose everuone I’ve spoken to has said to take their measurements with a pinch of salt lol I never had this with Charlie in terms of growth scans but they told me he would be 8-9lbs and he was 2 weeks late and 7lb 12 so I have no idea!!

Mine puts baby on track to be similar to my daughters, 9lbs 12oz and 9lbs 13oz so I trust it this time tbh. They got my eldest really wrong told me she was 7lbs (she was born a few days later 9lbs 12oz)


----------



## atx614

@Neversayno oh your nursery is so pretty!!! We don’t have an extra room for a nursery this time around, but there is plenty of room with her sister. We just need to dig the crib out of storage and clean it up and set it up. I’m so sorry about the break up but congrats on your move!!

I have an appointment tomorrow but nothing exciting. Just a check in and Doppler. But hopefully can get some answers on what the hospital protocol is right now with how many people we can have and such. It was just one person but I heard they had started allowing two. But not sure now with the variant here and rates going up again. The kids start school in two weeks which is nice but crazy summer break is almost over already


----------



## Zoboe95

Eugh I've had the real worries the last couple of days ...I have days where my brain is worrying and I just don't know what I'm worrying about ...these usually relate to when I'm due a period, or if I'm having a massive sugar low ...don't know what it is ATM, but it's driving me nuts! I'm ok when I'm busy, but today it's just me and toddler, and I find myself just thinking and I don't even know what I'm thinking about, but I start worrying, wondering if I've upset someone, or forgotten to do something etc etc. It may just be all hormonal stuff I guess but it's driving me loopy now! (I'm not crazy btw, this is low key stuff, just gives me slight butterflies) 

@atx614 I wanted to ask about hospital protocol too! I believe at ours partners are allowed in throughout labour, then for 3 hours a day...but this could be wrong! ...also mask wearing, we still have to wear a mask to appointments, but obvs you don't have to wear a mask in labour, but where is the line drawn, when can you stop wearing it, and when will they make you wearing it again?! 

Maybe these sort of uncertainties aren't helping my poor little brain! I need a distraction!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies.

I really need to catch up on the thread because I've been MIA. 

I just thought I wud update. 
My itching has been bad and my skin is such a mess that I decided not to risk waiting for my consultant appointment next week to get more bloods taken. 

I ended calling the day assessment unit yesterday afternoon and I was told my bile levels have gone from a 4 to a 13 so borderline ICP. 
That was the results from 2 weeks ago so she told me to come in rite away and have more bloods taken. 

So I spent 4 hours yesterday evening in the day assessment unit. 
I was monitored for the first time this pregnancy and baby was really active and HB was great then I had the bloods taken and then they wanted the Dr to take a look at my skin. 

He said it does look like ICP but we will see what my levels are now. 
In some countries a bile level of 10 and over is classed as ICP but here is 14 and over and mine 2 weeks ago was a 13 so I'm right on the threshold. 

They said if my levels have gone up higher they will call me. 
So just a matter of waiting now. 

Busy day today. I have a hospital appointment (neurology) at 11am and I have my repeat 4D scan at 3:40pm. It was at 6:20 but I've brought it forward.

No more news as of yet about induction but I guess it all depends on these bile acids and if they are going to keep rising. 
If they get to a certain level then induction will be earlier than 37 weeks but that's only if they get close to 100. 

My bile acids with Tommy got to 50 odd so I was induced at 37 weeks. 

So it's just a matter of waiting to see latest results and continuing to have bloods taken for rises. 


Will hopefully get a chance to get on here later and have a good catch up. 

Hope ure all OK.


----------



## Zoboe95

@Suggerhoney sounds like you might be getting somewhere with all this itching at last!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aye in same boat here with the whole covid rules on ward worries, especially with the planned section thing. As far as I can tell from the online guidance, other half can come in straight away, get prepped for theatre, see the birth and stay with us in recovery - but he can't come onto ward. However, everyone on ward can have one two-hour visitor slot (booked in advance).

Thing is, last time I was so out of it and couldn't even move from the spinal, and I don't remember much of the first day, other half dressed and held baby and helped me sit up and eat and stuff. And when they took me for a walk and shower after my feet came back, he took care of baby then too. I was basically useless for first 16 hours or so.

So not sure how recovery will work without him. Like do I just leave baby on his own and go for shower?! How do I reach over and get baby from cot on my own? What about getting clothes out of bag etc, changing my own clothes, doing baby's nappy, all that...? Being cut in half is hard enough without being abandoned to care for a newborn alone too...!

Seems silly to me, surely it's more of a risk having midwives move bed to bed looking after different people, than for partners to just be the main nurse and stay on ward looking after mums and babies?! But hey what do I bloody know? :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Midwife appt today birth plan done pretty basic as it’ll all depend on baby.

Im 3/5 engaged I asked if baby woll pop out she said no that babkes head is right down no chance. She thinks I’ve a week or so tops. I’ve been having irregular tightenings and pains that are sharper so possible it’s happening soon


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney sorry you are having such a tough time.

@Bittersweet hope baby stays put at long as possible!!!! 

I feel for all you ladies having to worry about people at the hospital etc. That’s definitely one positive about being at home I’m having my best friend (as long as she isn’t away - my mum if she is) and my girls. After birth I’ve said I’m not going to tell anyone for a day or two so me and the girls have time to bond with baby as a family. 

My birthing pool has arrived - I’m now 36+2 and now my pool is here if I go into labour before 37 weeks I’ll stay at home no matter whether it’s approved or not - I don’t feel there is a big difference in the next 5 days in terms of birthing at home!


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer I'm hoping I won't be csection, but a lot of the worries are the same...even down to what do I do with baby when I need a wee?! 

@Bittersweet very exciting! Forgive me if I've missed anything but did you know you were likely to have an early bubba?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> @LoneWanderer I'm hoping I won't be csection, but a lot of the worries are the same...even down to what do I do with baby when I need a wee?!
> 
> @Bittersweet very exciting! Forgive me if I've missed anything but did you know you were likely to have an early bubba?

I mean honestly last time I just left him in the crib and waddled off to the loo or to make a cuppa or whatever haha! But that was like 10 mins max so wasn't too worried. Saw other ladies wheeling the little cots everywhere with them but not me. :rofl:

But the midwives did nothing really, have heard other folk say they had help lifting baby and changing, dressing them etc but they just left me to it. Didn't matter last time though, had other half and both our mums, and later my dad and stepmum and sister, so always someone around except at night (10pm was kicking out time). 

I stayed in an extra day last time - they won't send you home with morphine and I wasn't ready to come off it after just one day - but I think this time pain be damned, I'll go home soon as they'll let me.


----------



## Zoboe95

Erin was in a hot cot so was plugged into the wall...certainly no moving her! Was no problem while she was in NICU, I could wee freely but when she was at bedside I was in a ward of 8 beds and there was only me and one other woman in there, so it was really quiet. Like you say, fine whilst oh or family were there, but tricky when no one about! Going to a much busier hospital this time though so probably won't be like that!


----------



## Zoboe95

My midwives were pretty useless last time...they all had different advice, and I was struggling to feed Erin, and they stressed me out more than helping! She had to be fed by syringe to start in the end!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> My midwives were pretty useless last time...they all had different advice, and I was struggling to feed Erin, and they stressed me out more than helping! She had to be fed by syringe to start in the end!!

Oh god yeah don't talk to me about bloody midwives and feeding, we had a nightmare. So they kept telling me Sheamus had a great latch and was feeding fine, even though I could tell he wasn't. Apparently my position was the problem, one midwife actually wrestled my hands to where she wanted them while I still had cannula in, which proper fucking wrecked tbh. But he just kept screaming all the first day and night. 

Middle of night one I was walking about in the corridor trying to calm him so he wouldn't disturb the other ladies on the ward, and one midwife actually tutted at me and said 'he's crying coz he's starving, feed him!' which was literally all I'd tried to do for the entire day and night. At this point I hadn't slept in like 48 hours either.

Next morning both my community midwives (aka absolutely bloody angels) came in for a visit, I was in a right state by then, so first thing they did was give him a formula cup and he was so calm after that. And they told me about expressed feeding which noone had bothered mentioning til then. From then he was bottle only forever, but half formula half breast milk feeds, and he absolutely thrived on it. Slept through from three weeks, always top of the growth chart, and such a merry little boy.

Turns out he has a lip tie (will be corrected when he's a little bigger) so he was never going to latch properly, though none of the hospital midwives ever thought to check this(!)

Lesson learned this time, I'll do whatever feels right and bollocks to the staff. No messing with these second time mummas; we know our babies better than them, right?!!!
:holly:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh gosh @Bittersweet I'm praying baby stays put for a few more weeks yet hon. Hope u make I to 37 weeks at least there full term then and fully developed. 
They won't even induce me at 36 weeks becuase there lungs are still not fully mature untill 37 weeks. 
They will only induce me b5 37 weeks if my bile levels get very high. 


I pray ure baby stays put untill 37 weeks at the earliest hon. 
They can be engaged for a while. Even weeks 
Keeping it all crossed baby stays put and keeps baking.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Feeling u all on the worry of being on ward. 
As you all know i have to spend 5 nights in hospital after giving birth possibly more. 

As it stands we are aloud one visitor and that has to be our birth partner. 
I'm not sure of times or what not I was just told that. 


I had to have surgery after DD and DS because of hemorrhage. 
@LoneWanderer I feel u hon. I had a spinal after giving birth to DS because I had to have surgery because of hemorrhage and for about 15 hours after I cud hardly move. 
I was wired up to a drip and blood bag too so it was a nightmare. My DH helped alot and thankfully during the night the midwifes helped with feeding and giving him to me etc. 
But my DH was the main one. 

I stayed in for 6 days after having DS and when I was on the ward I had to wheel him everywhere with me in his little cot thing. 

It was lovely having my DH and other visitors come and hold him and feed him it gave me time to get changed and washed properly. 

Gosh it's such a worry this time.


----------



## MadamRose

Also sure my bump just keeps getting lower at this point!


----------



## Bittersweet

Zoboe95 said:


> @LoneWanderer I'm hoping I won't be csection, but a lot of the worries are the same...even down to what do I do with baby when I need a wee?!
> 
> @Bittersweet very exciting! Forgive me if I've missed anything but did you know you were likely to have an early bubba?

yeah we knew. To be honest baby is on the biggest centile anyway so I’m okay kf baby comes in the next few days. Midwife is going with Sunday. 
Yeah suggar honey she did say babies can be engaged for a while but she said it’s a full 3/5 not just a guess if that makes sense so that’s why she gave the timescale she did but never know really :).


----------



## Zoboe95

@Bittersweet glad it's not a shock! ...we've also been told lo will be early, but for the opposite reason, because she's tiny! It's a catch 22, I'm really excited to meet her, and not have some of these pregnancy symptoms, but at the same time, I know I need to keep her cooking as long as possible! Growth scan Thursday so we'll see what they say! I'm so excited for you, can't believe we're going to have babies born in the group!! 

@LoneWanderer funnily enough, it was our community midwife who solved it for us too! We had one really lovely set of community midwives, and one really unhelpful ones. But the lovely ones suggested pumping and formula alongside, and it worked perfectly! I managed to pump and formula for about 3 months before my supply dried up (caused by reynauds) then a smooth transition onto just formula...worked perfectly for us!


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 i think the worrying is completely normal! I worry more when preganant for sure so probably hormonal!

@LoneWanderer my daughter had a lip and tongue tie also! My son just a tongue tie, but had a terrible time nursing and were mostly bottle babies. Also, they said it was another reason my daughter talked late, so maybe has something to do with your son too? I think I will have this babe checked out ASAP now that I know what to look for, so If she has a tongue tie too they can correct it While she is lite before she remembers. My daughter had hers corrects at 4 and remembers it, my son at 6 months and doesn’t remember his thankfully!

@Bittersweet and @MadamRose sounds like one of your babies will be the first of the September group!! So exciting that they will be here so soon!!!

@Suggerhoney ugh I’m so sorry the itching is worse. I hope they don’t make you wait long for results this time. 

ya I worry about hospital regulations too. I don’t know what I would do alone after baby was born. I really hope that is not the case!! Though he probably won’t be able to stay as long as last time anyway so he can be with our other kiddos. It all does really stress me out.


----------



## Zoboe95

Aah having this forum really does keep me sane! Having somewhere I can post stuff that I wouldn't discuss with my friends, or family (don't tend to discuss symptoms and stuff with them) and knowing that there will always be people the other end with either a helpful or funny comment is so useful ❤️ lost the worries this afternoon, I definitely think it is sugar related! Enough soppyness ...my toddler whirlwind is insane today!! Was in the kitchen a minute ago, walked in to the living room to find her stood on the window sill, looking at the cows...told her to get down, so she launched herself at the beanbag!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ahhh bless her! Mines currently removing all the shapes from his shape game and trying to hide all the remotes in there instead. Thank god its bedtime in half an hour haha!

Saw another house today and it was great, kid loved it too - was charging round the garden merrily, though he threw a strop when we saw the bathroom as he thought he was getting a bath! 

Put offer in so everything crossed...


----------



## Bittersweet

Lone are you uk? Sounds a horrendous thing this house. we bought ours 5 years ago and I refuse to move cause it’s so much hassle

according to Google you can be 3/5 engaged for weeks but I guess these pains say a lot and more watery/mucus discharge as well today


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet hopefully baby still stays put a while.

We officially have no dining room table until after baby arrives :rofl: This is where my pool is going - planning on putting the pool up tonight out of the way, have to do it within 72 hours to check it’s not damaged anyway, and once it’s up it’s saying up!


----------



## Bittersweet

Madam rose hopefully not long til you can use the pool for real! 

my bump goes rock hard with these tightenings so we will see what happens


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Madam rose hopefully not long til you can use the pool for real!
> 
> my bump goes rock hard with these tightenings so we will see what happens

They could be braxton hicks my bump goes rock solid with mine - they are more uncomfortable than painful if that makes sense


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies still need to catch up. I'm so tired it's been such a long day. 

So scan went well. 
Here is our little man


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney you got some beautiful pictures!


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> They could be braxton hicks my bump goes rock solid with mine - they are more uncomfortable than painful if that makes sense

Yeah it does sometimes they are uncomfy sometimes achy and sometimes really bloody sharp mostly sharp but the sharpness goes away after a few breaths


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney you got some beautiful pictures!


Thank you hon. I'm so glad he cooperated this time. He wasn't very happy about being woken up tho hahaha


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Yeah it does sometimes they are uncomfy sometimes achy and sometimes really bloody sharp mostly sharp but the sharpness goes away after a few breaths

Fingers crossed they are just that and you can go til 37 weeks :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bile acid levels are now a 8. I'm so confused. Why am I soooo darn itchy](*,)


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Bile acid levels are now a 8. I'm so confused. Why am I soooo darn itchy](*,)

Is there anything else that could cause it? Are you in meds could they be masking something?


----------



## MadamRose

Talk about stupidly excited now!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey everyone hope your all ok? 

@Suggerhoney it could just be your skin stretching or the codeine cos that can make you itch, the midwives are keeping an eye on my levels too because iv been itching again. 

@Bittersweet fingers xd u last as long as you can but they say if baby comes early naturally then it was meant to be!

@LoneWanderer the house sounds lovely! Fingers xd it all goes smooth! 

@MadamRose the pool looks lovely and cosy! My kids would be pestering to get in it :haha: 

SO as you know i had Bonnie last Sept 30th failed induction then a cesarean and the guidelines then were only 1 person can come to the labour/birth then into recovery and can stay with you at the bedside, that was a year ago tho! And having so many kids I kind of had to do it myself. I just pulled my big girl panties up and buzzed for the midwives to pass me my baby and help me if needed. I put on a brave face but inside I was soo anxious and when my partner next cane I broke down Nd when he left again he had to lay everything out I needed etc. The pain was horrific they had torn my left side too much so I couldn't move that part of my body at all! I'm used to dealing with pain every day and it just killed me so I'm totally terrified this time around! Sorry but I have to tell someone. I have to keep my tough girl face on at home and sometimes it's hard! X


----------



## LoneWanderer

35 weeks today, can time just stop a bit please?! Very much NOT ready for baby, haven't even got the cot out the box yet :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer I’m ready for baby but I’m also wanting it to slow down as it’s the last time I’ll be pregnant! 

Currently waiting for my midwife appointment hoping as it’s earlier than normal she isn’t running as late as normal (often close to an hour as I normally have the last appointment)


----------



## LoneWanderer

I keep thinking this is the last time I'll do this too. After all, we weren't supposed to be able to have even one, let alone a surprise second! And it's been horrendous all the way through this time, from the nausea at the start to the crippling pain towards the end... definitely not feeling that glow! I've said never again so many times, I'm getting too old for it all, and two kids is a lovely number...

BUT... I thought I'd have that 'done' feeling, and yet I definitely don't. Maybe just maybe I'll squeeze in #3 before I call it quits... :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

Midwife thinks baby might now be breech! I managed to keep the tears at bay until I got home and I’m now a mess :( when she told me my heart rate then babies shot through the roof. Presentation scan tomorrow but got a feeling I’m going to spend the rest of today and tonight stressing :(


----------



## Catmumof4

@MadamRose they can be very wrong try stay calm and look on the spinning babies website they have great hints of what u can do tonight to get baby in the ideal position x


----------



## MadamRose

Catmumof4 said:


> @MadamRose they can be very wrong try stay calm and look on the spinning babies website they have great hints of what u can do tonight to get baby in the ideal position x

Yes going to do some bits tonight if I can navigate the website


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
I'm trying out a change in washing tablets and fabric conditioner. 
Midwife said pregnant womon can get supper sensitive skin and even if u been using the same washing stuff for years with no problems. It can cause problems when pregnant. I don't think it is that tho and it can't be down to meds because I have been them for so long. 
I've brought non bio sensitive skin stuff so I will see if it makes a difference.
Tbh I do think it is ICP and its not showing in my bloods yet which cab happen. It took 2 whole months to show up in my bloods with DS.
Oh well will still fight for that 37 weeks induction. I really want a date so we can sort out someone to watch the kids when I'm in labour. 
We do have my mother and father In law but it wud be nice to give them a date a good few weeks b4 rather than at the last minute. 

I want to play with ure pool hehe it looks so cosy. My kids wud be jumping in and out of that haha. 

About baby being breach hon. They can turn at the last minute. 
There's things u can do to turn them too. 
Let's hope when u have ure scan baby isn't breach. 

@Catmumof4 
I've been on codeine for years hon so I don't think it's that. 
Pluss on the days I don't take it I'm still itchy. 
I really still think it is ICP and its just not showing in my bloods yet. It took 2 months to show in my bloods with ds. 
The ICP itch is so distinctive because it feels like prickles or prickly heat. 
I'm still gonna fight for that 37 weeks induction. 
My consultant appointment is next Wednesday and I hope he gives me a date. 

@LoneWanderer 
Look at you beautiful lady.
Happy 35 weeks. U and @MadamRose are so so close. 


Eeeeeeek


----------



## Bittersweet

Happy 35 weeks lone that’s me tomorrow cannot wait! 
Madam rose oh no I hope they’ve got it wrong


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney ive been reading up today and seen so many stories is babies turning just before labour so tbh I think I’ll refuse a section if it gets to that point and say they’ll have to scan me as soon as labour starts to see if things have changed. Here’s hoping she’s wrong and all is okay tomorrow anyway


----------



## Catmumof4

Good luck for tomorrow @MadamRose x


----------



## MadamRose

Thankfully baby was 100% head down and in a lovely position!!! So much stress though, got their and they told me I was booked in for Friday not today, my notes said today! Well thankfully the lady who spoke to my midwife when she booked it remembers her saying I was away Friday and Saturday and could birth at home from Sunday so it would need to be a Thursday appointment so after some waiting they managed to fit me in. In some ways it’s a little worrying that this is the same place I have to ring when I start contracting for them to send out the on call midwives


----------



## Catmumof4

@MadamRose wahooo thank God for that xx


----------



## Zoboe95

@MadamRose glad all turned out ok, hopefully it was just a blip in their system! 

Just had my 32 week growth scan and they've said all is fine, and growth hasn't tailed off yet, so all good ...next scan is booked for the day I'm due to go on holiday, and it's booked for 2pm ...nothing extravagant, camping in the lakes, but going to have to work out now how to make that work -_-


----------



## LoneWanderer

Just means you'll be arriving a bit later, have you got a long drive? Least better than having it in the middle of hols and having to cancel!

I went camping right at the end last time and it was a lovely break, hope you ha e loads of fun! Couldn't imagine it this time like, I can barely get about the house
:holly:

Sounds like we've been accepted for the house, just waiting for confirmation call, eeeek. Here we go again(!)

Consultant is one week tomorrow, and honestly, waiting for that date to come round is so much worse than waiting for baby to arrive last time! I just wanna know the arrival date so we can plan and stuff, can't be doing with the uncertainty at all. Crossing everything for closer to 38 weeks than 39, it being bank holiday week might just work in our favour there, so in theory I could have just 3 weeks left... arrrrgh.


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer keeping all my fingers crossed for the house! Not long to go for you now!! 

It's about 3 hours to the site, it just depends if I can get childcare for during the appointment too, because nursery is closed that week but you're right I can go along after, shouldn't be too bad, and it will be lovely to get away again!


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer yay! So excited for you guys getting the house. I hope they call ASAP!!

@MadamRose thankful for your baby being head down! I feel like balmy baby is still transverse but who knows. She kicks in weird places lol so I can’t quite figure out her position. Next scan is the 12th so we will see then. Do you have anymore
scans before baby is here? Did they say how big they think the babe is?


----------



## MadamRose

atx614 said:


> @LoneWanderer yay! So excited for you guys getting the house. I hope they call ASAP!!
> 
> @MadamRose thankful for your baby being head down! I feel like balmy baby is still transverse but who knows. She kicks in weird places lol so I can’t quite figure out her position. Next scan is the 12th so we will see then. Do you have anymore
> scans before baby is here? Did they say how big they think the babe is?

No they wouldn’t do measurements as it’s less than 2 weeks since my last scan but I know baby will be big so I’m not too worried that they didn’t do measurements. No no more scans I wouldnt have even has this one if baby wasn’t being awkward with position


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 

Woooohoooooo that's fantastic news hon. Ure all set to go now that's so exciting. 
I'm so happy baby is not breach what a relief hon. 
Been thinking about you.

@LoneWanderer 
Urghhh why do they leave it right untill the last minute to give a date. 
I thought with sections u got a date early but seems it works the same way as induction. They throw a date on you right at the last minute. It's annoying. 
I'll be 32+4 at my consultant appointment on Wed and I really want him to give me a date but I know i probably won't get one. 
I'm gonna try tho lol. 
I'm classed as really high risk so I'm hoping that will work in my favour. 

@Bittersweet 
Happy 35 weeks to you too hon. Can't believe how close u ladies are now. 
I still feel like i have ages but hopefully my consultant will approve of a 37 weeks induction. Then I will only have just over 5 weeks left. Gosh even that sounds so long. 


I still need to pack my hospital bags. 
I normally do it at 34 weeks but getting the urge to do it sooner. 
Not sure why. 

Itching not as bad today and weather is so much cooler. Its lovely. 

Still getting horrible acid reflux. 
Also my nose keeps blocking which is annoying. 

Still no predominal labour like last time. Just a increase in braxton hicks and cm. 
Anyone else notice a increase in cm? 
Gonna have to start wearing panty liners. 
Sorry about the TMI. 
:oops:


----------



## Bittersweet

Madam rose thank goodness I’m pleased baby is head down! suggar I did I posted about two weeks ago mine has been watery and like jelly kind though!!


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks ladies I could have cried with relief! I’m just glad baby is head down. I go away to london overnight tomorrow (Harry Potter studio tour Saturday) we come back late Saturday night and baby can arrive with full support from Sunday!!

@Suggerhoney if you get getting the urge definitely pack your hospital bag. Mine is coming with me tomorrow as is the pushchair and car seat - just incase. In terms of CM mine has been crazy for about the last 4/5 weeks! I need to change my liner 2 or 3 times a day some days


----------



## LoneWanderer

Finally got the cot out last night and it's bloody perfect, well happy with it. We went with a compromise between a Moses basket and a travel cot - this little fella Baby Cot LOVI • Kinderkraft - and it should do the trick. Got the bigger bedside one in storage too, but hoping we can be moved before that has to come out, trying to keep baby stuff here to an absolute minimum as we hope to be bought and out before Christmas... might be wishful thinking though as we haven't had much luck so far!!
#1 was in the basket for the first three months and this cot is a wee bit bigger than the basket was so in theory it'll last him just long enough, folds really easy too so can bring it downstairs for daytime and take back up at night.

All packed too, well except for a few last minute bits I need to arrange still like a cardigan and blanket for coming home, some extra ready-made bottles and I don't think I put any socks in for me. But nothing major that other half couldn't bring up later if we did have to go in a hurry. Can't see it happening, feels like I might be one of the last of this group to do a baby at this rate haha! That said, I have felt off this past couple of days: random pains, very tired for no reason, and just a feeling of not being quite right. But hey, that's more likely a mix of being old, being very pregnant and having a rowdy toddler... :rofl:

Sooooo.... our offer was accepted and pending mortgage approval, we've got the house! Just hoping this seller doesn't decide to keep living there like the last one did(!)


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer good luck with the house. The crib is lovely. I’ve got straight for a crib this time a DD2 managed to fit in a Moses basket for all of 2 weeks ](*,)


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer love the crib! And congrats on the house! So freaking awesome. How long does a move take over there? Here after an offer is accepted usually like 30 days until closing and then can move. 

@MadamRose have fun on your trip! I’m glad you are bringing your bag just in case!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

30 days?!!! Oh my god I bloody wish!
Average of like three months here but right now there's a backlog (property market has been crazy due to some tax cut schemes) so it's likely 16 weeks.


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer so glad u was accepted for the house! That's a really long time to be anxious for! 

@MadamRose I'm so jealous always wanted to go to hp studios! Have a great time! 

@Suggerhoney so hope you get your date. Here it's exactly the same getting a date for section as induction. 36 weeks and no sooner. Which mega sucks for planning x


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer holy hell! That’s a long time for the buyer and seller! That is stressful.

@Suggerhoney I hope since you are high risk they give you your date sooner. I will get my induction week at my 36 week appt. my doctor has said most likely between September 18-24th though. So I still have a ways to go. Once school for the kids starts next month I bet time will go faster though. I still have a lot to do to get ready so once the kids are in school I hope to get more done.

I have sorted clothes by size but haven’t washed any, but don’t want to wash them too soon so they are still fresh. When do y’all wash their clothes and blankets? I am thinking I’ll wash NB and 3m clothes at like 35 weeks. I have the car seat already too, just need to get it out of the box and set it up.


----------



## MadamRose

Catmumof4 said:


> @LoneWanderer so glad u was accepted for the house! That's a really long time to be anxious for!
> 
> @MadamRose I'm so jealous always wanted to go to hp studios! Have a great time!
> 
> @Suggerhoney so hope you get your date. Here it's exactly the same getting a date for section as induction. 36 weeks and no sooner. Which mega sucks for planning x

This is my 3rd or 4th trip we were meant to be doing the play too but that’s been postponed til next year! (Done that a few times already too but the friend I’m going with has never done the play)


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> @LoneWanderer holy hell! That’s a long time for the buyer and seller! That is stressful.
> 
> @Suggerhoney I hope since you are high risk they give you your date sooner. I will get my induction week at my 36 week appt. my doctor has said most likely between September 18-24th though. So I still have a ways to go. Once school for the kids starts next month I bet time will go faster though. I still have a lot to do to get ready so once the kids are in school I hope to get more done.
> 
> I have sorted clothes by size but haven’t washed any, but don’t want to wash them too soon so they are still fresh. When do y’all wash their clothes and blankets? I am thinking I’ll wash NB and 3m clothes at like 35 weeks. I have the car seat already too, just need to get it out of the box and set it up.

I washed them all weeks ago now, but got some of those massive vacuum seal bags to store them in so should be coming out exactly as they went in. Feel like maybe I've bought too much newborn though as this one is gonna be a big 'un, so a lot of it might not get used anyway! We donated #1's early stuff so had to buy 0-3 and 3-6 again anyway, and after 6 months it'll be hand-me-downs for the rest of his days, poor kid! Haven't sorted any of that yet though is all just bagged up in cupboard.


----------



## LoneWanderer

So it's cooled right down here and been raining for two days... which should be lovely. But for some reason I'm being plagued by hot flushes all the damn day. Don't remember this from last time but is bloody annoying.


----------



## atx614

Okay I think I will wash them soon then! Just need to go get baby detergent as my babies have always had sensitive skin!

I’m sorry about the hot flashes! I have been getting them at night but thankfully not during the day. I have been getting nauseous if I am outside too long. It’s so damn hot outside, but we are suppose to get rain this week too so hopefully it cools down a bit here too. Been trying to do fun stuff with the kids since their summer break is almost over, but with covid we can only do outdoor things and it’s just too hot.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I washed all the tiny baby ' first size and newborn a few weeks back. 

I need to do the 0-3 month stuff too but mine don't go into that untill 3 months. 
Unless I have a huge baby this time. 
I will wash them just incase lol. 

Mannnnn acid reflux is sooooo bad ladies. 
I must of had about 2 hours of restless sleep last night. What with constant trips to the bathroom and the acid reflux feeling like my throat is on fire. 
Felt so sick all day today. 


Buy I've managed to do all my housework today including the hoovering which DH normoly does but he been fixing someone's car all day. 
To say I'm knackered is a understatement.


@MadamRose 
Have a lovely time in London hon that will be great fun. Take photos so u can share with us hehehe. 


@LoneWanderer 
Yay so glad it's all going through hon. 

I think u will definitely have ure baby b4 me. 
If I can get him to agree to a 37 week induction then that's 5 weeks to go. That's only if he agrees tho. 


Loving the weather being cooler. 
We have had alot of wind and rain here.
Feels Autumnal.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bittersweet 
The jelly stuff is bits of the plug hon. Mine is just more like when u ovulate but cloudy not clear.


----------



## Bittersweet

That’s me finished work! A stressful day but I can’t do anything else or anything more


----------



## Catmumof4

MadamRose said:


> This is my 3rd or 4th trip we were meant to be doing the play too but that’s been postponed til next year! (Done that a few times already too but the friend I’m going with has never done the play)

I'm so jealous :haha:

@Bittersweet yey for last day!! Are you happy to be done? X


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> That’s me finished work! A stressful day but I can’t do anything else or anything more


Yay for the final day hon.
Hope u can chill out a bit now b4 baby comes..


----------



## Zoboe95

@Bittersweet now time to relax! 

I suddenly realised earlier I only have 3 weeks left at work...that's 9 shifts (I do 3 whopper 10.5 hour shifts a week!) That's really not many!! 

Went out to dinner tonight, and ate so much, I've never felt so bloated! :holly:


----------



## Neversayno

@Suggerhoney good luck trying to get your consultant to agree to an earlier date! I’m extremely high risk apparently but they went from 38 to 39 weeks on Monday. He won’t consider a date until 36 weeks. I’m kinda hoping I go into labour before 39 weeks now!!! 

@MadamRose love the pool! It’s a beautiful focal point haha enjoy HP and well done on being so organised with the bags etc 

@LoneWanderer congrats on the house….it’s lovely news, let’s hope it doesn’t take too long! 

I’m 34 +1 and I’ve felt a bit off the last couple of days @LoneWanderer i thought it might be a similar combo to you! Age, heavily preggas, moving house lol 

baby is extremely low down and growing nicely apparently!!! 

I’m grateful for the cooler weather if I’m honest I just wish I didn’t feel so god damn exhausted and man the baby kicks and flips and whatever else it is she’s getting up to absolutely kill


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet yay for being done with work! I can’t believe I’ve been done a week already it’s gone so fast! 

@Catmumof4 ill share lots of pictures even if it’s in my own journal incase the ladies don’t want this post spamming with HP pics.

@Neversayno thanks, I can’t believe I could be using it any day from when I get home


----------



## Catmumof4

@Zoboe95 sounds great I love getting out to eat. Where did you go?

@Neversayno I'm considered very high risk due to medications I take for the fibromyalgia and mental health and they won't give me a date until 36 weeks it's killing me lol feels so far away just wish I had a date to aim for! Hope you feel a bit more comfortable soon!! Your so close now!!

@MadamRose be great to see the pics!

I'm taking my 2 year old Evelyn to the cinema to see spirit riding free. Her first trip. It's her birthday on the 12th Aug and she is obsessed with spirit on Netflix seen every episode so many times Lol! X


----------



## Bittersweet

This morning I have woke so nauseous :(. My tummy feels weird like a bit icky? Some more tightenings and cramping. Gonna keep an eye over the day and maybe just call triage and ask if they will check over. They say your supposed to feel 6-10 movements in an hour which I don’t every hour? X


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> This morning I have woke so nauseous :(. My tummy feels weird like a bit icky? Some more tightenings and cramping. Gonna keep an eye over the day and maybe just call triage and ask if they will check over. They say your supposed to feel 6-10 movements in an hour which I don’t every hour? X

I never feel that many movements every hour but I know my own baby’s pattern if you feel your pattern is out of the ordinary definitely get check. Maybe try a bath too if you can


----------



## Bittersweet

Nah it’s not out with pattern I’d say a little quieter today but I’ve only kist eaten. 
It’s just the nausea coming back with a vengeance and the weird sort of cramping pains and icky feeling


----------



## Catmumof4

@Bittersweet I have that just not feeling right going on today. Went to cinema with my 2 yr old and then popped to Sainsbury's for a sandwich and when I got back to the car I started feeling really sick and poop. Got home and have had to come lie down cos I got really dizzy and felt a little faint!! Hope your feeling a little better by now though! Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi ladies so sorry I’ve missed so much. Still in hospital had scan at 35 weeks he’s estimated 6lbs 12oz :wacko: hopefully they have it slightly wrong. 

I’m being induced on 10th august! I kind of feel like I’m losing the last 3 weeks of my very last pregnancy please say I’m being silly and it’s not enjoyable at that point anyway?? :haha:

hope everyone is well <3


----------



## LoneWanderer

wantingagirl said:


> Hi ladies so sorry I’ve missed so much. Still in hospital had scan at 35 weeks he’s estimated 6lbs 12oz :wacko: hopefully they have it slightly wrong.
> 
> I’m being induced on 10th august! I kind of feel like I’m losing the last 3 weeks of my very last pregnancy please say I’m being silly and it’s not enjoyable at that point anyway?? :haha:
> 
> hope everyone is well <3

Oh wow so baby will be here VERY soon and you'll be back home with the family, that's all excellent news after so long stuck in hospital! Looks like you might just be the first of the group to have baby with you, although it sounds like everyone's in the final stretch now... the race is on, ladies!!! 

The last few weeks really are horrid, all uncomfortable and hot and lumpy, so no you're not missing anything IMHO, I'd be overjoyed if they told me I could deliver at 37 weeks! But maybe that's just me. As long as baby and you are safe and well, that's the important thing, just keep your eyes on the end result - getting home with a squishy lovely bubba!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Waddled into estate agent this morning to do all the paperwork stuff, honestly they looked terrified, like I'd just be having the baby any minute right there in the office!

When I said I actually have another month til due their eyes popped out their heads, bless 'em.

I really am enormous now...
:holly:


----------



## Catmumof4

LoneWanderer said:


> Waddled into estate agent this morning to do all the paperwork stuff, honestly they looked terrified, like I'd just be having the baby any minute right there in the office!
> 
> When I said I actually have another month til due their eyes popped out their heads, bless 'em.
> 
> I really am enormous now...
> :holly:

Haha bet that was funny to see!! Bump looks so neat though so you look great x


----------



## wantingagirl

LoneWanderer said:


> Oh wow so baby will be here VERY soon and you'll be back home with the family, that's all excellent news after so long stuck in hospital! Looks like you might just be the first of the group to have baby with you, although it sounds like everyone's in the final stretch now... the race is on, ladies!!!
> 
> The last few weeks really are horrid, all uncomfortable and hot and lumpy, so no you're not missing anything IMHO, I'd be overjoyed if they told me I could deliver at 37 weeks! But maybe that's just me. As long as baby and you are safe and well, that's the important thing, just keep your eyes on the end result - getting home with a squishy lovely bubba!!

that’s what I’m thinking it’s miserable but when they are there I like have this empty feeling haha I must be crazy. This will be number 6 so I have to be done! Pregnancy 4 and this were horrendous and could not put anyone through this again!

Awh….. it’s so exciting for us all I can’t believe times passing so quick just about in august! Yes it’s definitely been a long slog but now I’m at the point I’m freaking out about the labour now :haha: the rules are so different here than where I live. I so can’t wait to see all the kids especially my wee 11 month old she was 9.5 months when I was admitted <3


----------



## wantingagirl

LoneWanderer said:


> Waddled into estate agent this morning to do all the paperwork stuff, honestly they looked terrified, like I'd just be having the baby any minute right there in the office!
> 
> When I said I actually have another month til due their eyes popped out their heads, bless 'em.
> 
> I really am enormous now...
> :holly:

Us with our huge belly’s <3 :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl




----------



## LoneWanderer

Innit! My back is praying for the end now, it can't hold my front up much longer :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Looking lovely ladies!

Pains been coming and going all day lasting maybe like 50 secs a time but I’m not sure if there’s a pattern. Gonna see how it goes over evening and if the nausea subsided and if not il call triage and get checked over


----------



## wantingagirl

Bittersweet said:


> Looking lovely ladies!
> 
> Pains been coming and going all day lasting maybe like 50 secs a time but I’m not sure if there’s a pattern. Gonna see how it goes over evening and if the nausea subsided and if not il call triage and get checked over

oooooooh exciting hun you might have baby before me after all. Keep me posted <3


----------



## wantingagirl

LoneWanderer said:


> Innit! My back is praying for the end now, it can't hold my front up much longer :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1100691

looking gorgeous!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Always good to pop in for a check, even if they send you home again it's good to have that peace of mind so you can relax :)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Dunno what possessed me but I weighed myself and I completely regret it :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Why would you do that lone lol! 
Pains still her but not regular gonna try and sleep and hopefully it’s just braxton hicks


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Neversayno
So good to see u back hon.
Yeah I've a feeling he will not give me a date untill 35/36 weeks but I'm hoping I can persuade him too.
I'm classed as very high risk because I've had a liver transplant so I'm definitely not aloud to go any further than 38 weeks. The plan is induction between 37 and 38 weeks but I'm gonna ask very nicely if they can book me in for 37 weeks and no later.
What with the itching and my skin being so sore and the terrible acid reflux and all the other aches and pains I'm really hoping he will agree.
My last consultation appointment was a tellaphone one and I told one of the consultants then that I don't want to be pushed past 37 weeks and he was really nice and just said we will discuss it at my next face to face appointment which happens to be on Wed.
Will let u all know how it goes.
I have a growth scan on Tuesday so be interesting to see what baby so say weighs now. Prob like 5lbs haha.

@wantingagirl
So gald they have agreed to induce you at 37 weeks hon. Least you can be at home with ure family sooner rather than later. It must be awful being so far away.

This will probably be my last ever pregnancy. I'm 42 in Dec so getting on a bit now lol.
Still hoping for a 37 week induction tho.
Feeling very ready for baby now lol.

I just need to pack my hospital bags.


@Bittersweet
Sorry ure feeling off hon. I was like that the other day I just felt really weird and supper tired and achey and sick.
Feeling a bit better today.

@LoneWanderer
I weighed myself and was quite shocked.
I was 10 Stone about 3 weeks ago and now I'm 10st 1. Was expecting it to be alot more. 

My original pre pregnancy weight was 8st 12 to 9st but I did lose a little in first trimester. I went down to 8st 4.
So I've put on just under 2 stone so far.


Been a weird day ladies.
Woke up and had the urge to clean and re organise all my kitchen cupboards.

Did all the house work yesterday and sorted through Tommy's toys.

Now all I need to do is pack mine and baby hospital bags.

Just can't believe I woke up and just wanted to clean out cupboards.
It's like I just want everything organised.

Didn't have any nesting with Tommy but nesting like crazy with this one.
Wonder If DH will be right and baby will come end of August :shrug:


Dought it. Never gone into labour on my own early.
Was always 40 weeks.


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet do you have an appt this week? Ya if you still have the pains after your nap I’d go in! At least for peace of mind. Even if they just check you real quick and send you home. 

@LoneWanderer and @wantingagirl beautiful bumps!! Home stretch!

@MadamRose i would love to see HP picture too!! How long will you be there?


----------



## Zoboe95

Don't really feel like bump has changed much recently, other than in shape! ...excuse the mess, I was organising the bedroom today! 

I find it fascinating looking at everyone's bumps and how different they are! 

@Catmumof4 we just went to a Greene king pub and carvery ...I had a chick n mix where you choose your chicken, your sauce and your sides ...pretty good for a family pub :) do love a pub meal! 

So excited for all these little babies likely to arrive very soon, can't wait for pics, stories and names!!


----------



## Zoboe95

@Bittersweet hope you're ok! 

@wantingagirl good to hear from you, and so glad they've given you a date to aim for! 

@Suggerhoney I'm sort of nesting too, but never get the chance to actually do the sorting, so busy! I did sort the baby clothes wardrobe today though, all the clothes for the first 6 months or so in there!


----------



## Bittersweet

atx614 said:


> @Bittersweet do you have an appt this week? Ya if you still have the pains after your nap I’d go in! At least for peace of mind. Even if they just check you real quick and send you home.
> 
> @LoneWanderer and @wantingagirl beautiful bumps!! Home stretch!
> 
> @MadamRose i would love to see HP picture too!! How long will you be there?

No appt this week next week I’ve 2. Ive come to bed to try and sleep and I’ll see what happens during night and tomorrow. It starts like pressure in my bum radiates up my back along my hips and up the front of my bump


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Zoboe95 
Lovely bump pic hon ure definitely a bit bigger. 
I need to do one i haven't done one for 2 weeks and I want to compare hehe. Will definitely get one b4 33 weeks. 

Look at that lovely organisation hon. I love it. U have done a fantastic job. Definitely nesting too hon. Hehe. 




Bittersweet said:


> No appt this week next week I’ve 2. Ive come to bed to try and sleep and I’ll see what happens during night and tomorrow. It starts like pressure in my bum radiates up my back along my hips and up the front of my bump


Awww hon I think if I were u I wud go get checked out. Is it in ure lower back too? It cud be pre Dominal labour like I had with DS. Its the real deal but doesn't do alot and fizzles out and hours and hours of painful contractions that get regular. 

If u can't sleep because of it hon I wud give them a call. Even if I just go in abs get looked at and come back home. 
Remember that's what they ate there for. 
How u feeling now? 
I'm hoping ure asleep and it's wore off. 
Hoping baby stays put a little longer yet hon[-o&lt;


----------



## LoneWanderer

It's 5am.
I've been awake since 1:30.
My back hurts, I keep getting leg cramps, I can't turn over without pain and effort...
One month til due date, 3 weeks ish til delivery. Cannot come soon enough!!


----------



## Bittersweet

I managed to sleep on and off but I can’t recall the last time I felt baby love so having a glass of iced water and if I can’t get baby to move I’m gonna go in and ask to be checked given the pains they became really regular in the evening my contraction app said get ready to go in but they have eased today


----------



## wantingagirl

@Bittersweet definitely go in to be checked

obviously I didn’t get round to packing a hospital bag or a baby bag and all of his clothes will have to be washed and organised when I get home :wacko:

yep I’m 40 so there will be no more babies here :(


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl glad baby is staying put for now and it’s good they’ll induce you at 37 weeks and you can start getting back to your family. Growth scans can definitely be inaccurate! lovely bump! I’m not quite 30 yet and said this will definitely be my last too which does make me quite sad! 

@LoneWanderer hope the house goes through nice and quick, though no idea why you weighed yourself im avoiding the scales until a t least a month after baby. I think your bump looks fabulous! Sorry you are in so much pain! 

@Suggerhoney I’ve done so much nesting with this one and plan on doing more today, I want to sort through all the girls games etc whilst they aren’t here! 

@atx614 we went up Friday and came back Saturday after the tour (we stayed until it closed) a staff member could see me trying to get pics on diagon alley and lot of rude people walking infront - so she came up to us and said the last guests are almost through go on a bit and get one more picture then she came and got us and took us back when it was totally empty!!!! We were there around 12 hours!!!! I got around 600 photos in the end! And didn’t get home til 1am this morning :rofl: we were meant to be seeing the play today (it was meant to be a longer trip) but that got postponed again a few months ago! 

@Zoboe95 lovely bump! I love seeing babies clothes all lined up and organised too!! 

@Bittersweet please ring and go get checked


----------



## LoneWanderer

We had a plumber in to fix the loo and he pulled all the stuff out from behind, so the scales were literally just there right in the middle of the floor when I went up... :rofl: 

I didn't break them so I guess that's a plus ;)


----------



## Bittersweet

Im in getting checked and of course now baby moves lol


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> Im in getting checked and of course now baby moves lol

Always the way! So much better to be checked and be fine than not to be and something be wrong. Glad you're being looked over. :)


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet that’s nearly always what happens, but always better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## Bittersweet

Current trace


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet what have they said?


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet so glad you went in and baby is moving! Did they say anything about the contractions?

@MadamRose ah that sounds so wonderful!! I bet your legs are tired after being there 12 hours!! 

@LoneWanderer hah the scale was calling to you. I only weigh at the doctors when I have to lol. I’ve gained 35 pounds so far. But haven’t gained any since I started my GD diet. 

my husband is finally off work today so we will get some of the baby things out not and start cleaning them to set them up. Probably the bedside bassinet first. We have the crib too, baby probably won’t use it for a while but my daughter really wants it set up in her room already lol, so we may set that up too. It’s in the garage though so needs a good good cleaning and I’m not sure if I’m up for deep cleaning today.


----------



## Bittersweet

I’m 1cm maybe 2cm dilated fml. Waiting on doctor and the pains are coming more regularly


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> I’m 1cm maybe 2cm dilated fml. Waiting on doctor and the pains are coming more regularly

Are they going to let you progress or will like they and delay it for another week or two?


----------



## Bittersweet

They wil just let it progress at this point now.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Eeeek gonna keep checking in see how you are getting on! Hope the pain is manageable and they are looking after you well! Do keep us posted as long as you are able, everyone will be thinking of you, and otherwise we'll see you - and baba - on the other side with the first birth story of the group!!! :o :o :o


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> They wil just let it progress at this point now.

Hope all ends up okay - good luck


----------



## Bittersweet

I’m back home I’ve to go I. If anything gets worse to go back in and to be scanned this week rather than next. They mentioned asking for induction at 37 which is end of next week!


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> I’m back home I’ve to go I. If anything gets worse to go back in and to be scanned this week rather than next. They mentioned asking for induction at 37 which is end of next week!

Glad all seems to be okay, fingers crossed baby will stay put until 37 weeks, if possible maybe go home for a nice bath


----------



## Bittersweet

I hope so too. When I told my family all I kept getting was m 38 weeks is better.

I’m hormonal sore and tierd and just felt like I’ve done the best I can here!


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> I hope so too. When I told my family all I kept getting was m 38 weeks is better.
> 
> I’m hormonal sore and tierd and just felt like I’ve done the best I can here!

Don’t be hard on yourself Hun! If baby comes now all will be fine if they induce at 37 weeks all will also be fine. Don’t let family stress you out :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

37week/Full term bump!!! Not really sure how I made it to 37 weeks already! Definitely don’t feel like baby is ready to come just yet though!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Get your feet up and make sure everyone brings you everything you need, just chill as long as you can. And don't be afraid to go back if you need. <3


----------



## LoneWanderer

This one must have dropped or something I feel loads smaller since yesterday(!) And this is after the Sunday dinner too :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer definitely looks like it’s dropped!


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks madam rose I just hope at this point consultant won’t leave me til 38 tbh! Happy 37 weeks madam x


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer you do look smaller today! 

@MadamRose just a waiting game now!! 

@Bittersweet I just caught up on all your posts and feel like I went through an emotional rollercoaster reading it, let alone you living it!! Try to chill out, get people to do things for you when you can (I know not always easy!) Get some rest, and let nature do its thing! At the end of the day, baby will come when baby wants to come, and at that moment the doctors and midwives will do their upmost to treat baby in the best possible way, giving them the best possible start, and there's no real changing how that happens! Family usually think they are doing the right thing offering up advice but it's amazing how often it actually muddles your mind more! Just remember they also care and want the best for you! 

:holly:


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet sounds like baby will be here soon! I agree with the other ladies, just relax and take it easy! And don’t worry about what your fam says. Baby will come when ready lol. I was 2cm dilated for like 3 weeks so good chance you will make it to 37 weeks! 

@LoneWanderer you for sure look like you dropped!!

@MadamRose yay for full term!!! What weeks did you deliver your girls? I think you said you went to 39 or 40 weeks but now I can’t remember. 

so exciting that it’s august babies will be here this month for many and next month for the rest of us!!! Baby time!!!


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 DD2 was 38+4 (9lbs 13oz) and DD1 was 40+6 (9lbs 12oz) I feel like I’ve got at least another week or two left yet tbh


----------



## atx614

Ya hopefully before your due date or you may have a 10 pounder!!


----------



## MadamRose

atx614 said:


> Ya hopefully before your due date or you may have a 10 pounder!!

The sonographer that did my growth scan a few weeks ago said she thought this one would weight slight more than my girls


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bittersweet So happy things settled hon.

Like I said b4 with Tommy I had pre Dominal labour at 29 33+6 35 and 36 weeks.

Here is my trace with him at 33+6 weeks.


The bottom with the huge mountains are my pre Dominal labour contractions.

I wish I had photos of my trace at 36 weeks too because those contractions were so close together like 2 mins apart.
It wud go on sometimes all day and night then by morning just fizzle out.

They were extremely painful and felt in my bottom and lower Back and the front of my bump.

Unfortunately they never lead to established labour and I still made it too my induction date at 37 weeks. And when examined was only 1cm dilated.
I also had the whole bloody show and plug at 34 weeks and more bloody show at 36 weeks.

I'm so glad I made it to 37 weeks because I've had a preemie b4 and she had to be in SCBU for 18 days. She was born at 35+4 weeks and even tho I had both steriod shots She still had issues with her lungs not being mature.

I sincerely hope u don't have ure baby just yet and u make it to 37 weeks.

Did they do that test to see if labour is close? It's like a swab thing?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
Wowsers hon u have dropped loads. 
Ure bump looks so much smaller too. 
I'm so sorry about all the horrible pain ure in. I hope the next few weeks fly for you hon. 
U still look beautiful. 


@MadamRose 
Wooohoooo happy full term 37 weeks hon. Wow. Baby cud come any day now how exciting. 
Ure bump has gotten bigger again and u look so beautiful. 
When do u put the water in the pool just out of curiosity? 




atx614 said:


> @Bittersweet sounds like baby will be here soon! I agree with the other ladies, just relax and take it easy! And don’t worry about what your fam says. Baby will come when ready lol. I was 2cm dilated for like 3 weeks so good chance you will make it to 37 weeks!
> 
> @LoneWanderer you for sure look like you dropped!!
> 
> @MadamRose yay for full term!!! What weeks did you deliver your girls? I think you said you went to 39 or 40 weeks but now I can’t remember.
> 
> so exciting that it’s august babies will be here this month for many and next month for the rest of us!!! Baby time!!!


Woop woop I'm so happy to be in August. My baby will definitely be here next month eeeeeek. 
That's if I don't have him early. But I very much doubt it. 
Braxton hicks are getting stronger but not painful. 

Mind u I had all that pre Dominal labour with Tommy from 29 weeks. Was so sure he was gonna come early but nope. 
I bet if they didn't induce me he wud still be in there now hahahahaha. 


@Bittersweet 
Please don't be hard on yourself hon. I know its really frustrating. But honestly ure doing so well. 
I felt like a failure with Tommy because all them awful contractions and my contraction app telling me to go to hospital and then nothing. 
And when they said I was only 1 to 2cm when I was induced I felt so crappy. 

I felt like I suffered all that pain and sleepless nights for absolutely nothing. 

But my cervix had shortened and softened and was a bit dilated so the pre Dominal labour Did do something. 

Ure already 2 cm dilated hon so ure pains have done the trick and if u do make it to 37 weeks induction then u probably won't need to have the passery and they will just be able to break ure waters. 

Ure doing fab hon. 

It's horrible when things keep starting and stopping and u think ure gonna meet ure baby and then it all stops. 
But be proud of yourself hon ure managing to keep baby in. And that's the best place for them for now to fully develop. 

Not long untill u reach 37 weeks now hon and that time will fly. 

I still have 5 weeks to go feels forever :-(


----------



## Neversayno

Eeek good luck @Bittersweet 

happy full term @MadamRose 

I’ve had an exhausting weekend, I’m not even sure what day it is haha taking my bear and his little cousin fishing tomorrow, if I can finally switch off and get some sleep! Little lady has other ideas!!


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I thought the last part was really going to drag but honestly it hasn’t I can’t believe I’ve been off work a week and a half for example. 

I will fill the pool at some point during established labour, I like to ensure it’s established - the midwives are good at suggesting when from body language etc - it probably won’t take that long as the later you do it the easier it is to keep at the right temperature for birth


----------



## wantingagirl

Lovely bumps girls <3

@Bittersweet try not to worry they are inducing me at 36+6 basically full term they wouldn’t do it if it wasn’t safe people always try and put their two pence in. So exhausting when your getting so much pain. My tocos have been reaching up to 60 lately. When I went in at 39 weeks with Eloise my cervix was already 2-3cm dilated which I think is common after babies not so sure after just 1 though. Big hugs snd hopefully they will induce you at 37 weeks xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Neversayno 
Hope u have a great time fishing hon. 

@MadamRose 
Gosh has that really been a week and a half already that really has flown. 
What temp do they alow the water to be? I remember when I was I'm labour with our 10 year old son the midwife made me up a bath. I was so looking forward to it but the water was only luke warm and didn't help at all. I ended up jumping out stark naked and running back to the bed for the gas and air. Haha. 


@wantingagirl 
Wow hon ure so close now just 1 more week but I know that drags when ure in hospital. I'm so sorry u have been in so long now. 

There's me complaining about staying in 1 week when I go in and u been in all this time. Bless you.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So another crappy night sleep urghhhh.


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks wantingagirl only a week or so left for you which is great! Il just have to explain I’m hardly sleeping I have a toddler at home to care for and I’m in pain every 10 mins or so so have some kindness lol and hopefully il have dilated more by then so it’ll be a straight forward induction


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggerhoney said:


> @LoneWanderer
> Wowsers hon u have dropped loads.
> Ure bump looks so much smaller too.
> I'm so sorry about all the horrible pain ure in. I hope the next few weeks fly for you hon.
> U still look beautiful.
> 
> 
> @MadamRose
> Wooohoooo happy full term 37 weeks hon. Wow. Baby cud come any day now how exciting.
> Ure bump has gotten bigger again and u look so beautiful.
> When do u put the water in the pool just out of curiosity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woop woop I'm so happy to be in August. My baby will definitely be here next month eeeeeek.
> That's if I don't have him early. But I very much doubt it.
> Braxton hicks are getting stronger but not painful.
> 
> Mind u I had all that pre Dominal labour with Tommy from 29 weeks. Was so sure he was gonna come early but nope.
> I bet if they didn't induce me he wud still be in there now hahahahaha.
> 
> 
> @Bittersweet
> Please don't be hard on yourself hon. I know its really frustrating. But honestly ure doing so well.
> I felt like a failure with Tommy because all them awful contractions and my contraction app telling me to go to hospital and then nothing.
> And when they said I was only 1 to 2cm when I was induced I felt so crappy.
> 
> I felt like I suffered all that pain and sleepless nights for absolutely nothing.
> 
> But my cervix had shortened and softened and was a bit dilated so the pre Dominal labour Did do something.
> 
> Ure already 2 cm dilated hon so ure pains have done the trick and if u do make it to 37 weeks induction then u probably won't need to have the passery and they will just be able to break ure waters.
> 
> Ure doing fab hon.
> 
> It's horrible when things keep starting and stopping and u think ure gonna meet ure baby and then it all stops.
> But be proud of yourself hon ure managing to keep baby in. And that's the best place for them for now to fully develop.
> 
> Not long untill u reach 37 weeks now hon and that time will fly.
> 
> I still have 5 weeks to go feels forever :-(

Thanks hun I just feel done this morning I’m still getting pains so not sleeping great. 
Taking my son out for the day and he’s skipping nursery jist in case it’s the last time lol


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney around 37/38 but they are more lenient with it until you start to transition. 

@Bittersweet hopefully you may be dilated enough for them to just try to break your waters to see if that starts labour


----------



## Bittersweet

Hope so it’s just the battle of convincing the consultant to do it next week rather than week after


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Thanks wantingagirl only a week or so left for you which is great! Il just have to explain I’m hardly sleeping I have a toddler at home to care for and I’m in pain every 10 mins or so so have some kindness lol and hopefully il have dilated more by then so it’ll be a straight forward induction


I'm so sorry ure going through this it's awful. I didn't sleep for weeks because of it. 
I'm so scared its gonn happen again this time. 
I really hope these pains are doing something good and when u go into be induced (if u make it to then) I really hope they can just break ure waters. 

I hope I haven't upset u hon I was only Trying to help. 
At least ure at a stage now where If u do go into labour they won't stop it. They said they wud stop mine at 35 weeks but when I had it again at 36 weeks they said they wud let it progress. So I don't see it being a problem if things get really going hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Did they do the swab thing hon? It's like a thing they do and it looks a bit like a pregnancy test and it tells them if labour is about to start.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Hope so it’s just the battle of convincing the consultant to do it next week rather than week after



Just make sure I tell them u can't deal with being in pain anymore hon and its effecting ure mental health because of lack of sleep. 
That's what I'm gonna tell mine. 

Don't let them fob u off. A baby is full term at 37 weeks the only thing they do from 36 to 40 weeks is pile on the weight.. 
So there is no reason at all why they shouldn't agree to 37 weeks hon. 

When Is ure consultant? Mine is Wed morning and I'm nervous. 

Hope we both get the green light for week 37 and no later. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## LoneWanderer

Grrr so had planned for other half to use up his holidays before paternity leave starts (as obvs that can't start til day baby comes) but his work are saying too many people are already off so they can't book his holiday days in. Which seems completely mad to us coz obvs if baby came tomorrow he'd be off anyway as paternity would start! So the lack of cover thing makes no sense at all.

Not a massive issue as it means he'll be off longer with all holiday at the end of paternity instead - just a pain as obvs I could use the help round house etc before baby, and if he had the holiday now he'd be back at work sooner.


----------



## Bittersweet

Scan for tomorrow at 8:30 then I’ve to go to triage after fingers crossed get somewheee consultant is next Monday if all ok


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is well!

@Bittersweet My Isabella was born 36 weeks on the dot after induction and she had no breathing troubles nothing. She stayed with me the whole time and got great scores some babies just do better then others!

@LoneWanderer wow she dropped loads in 1 day! What an amazing bump!

@MadamRose have u had many practice runs with the pool? I'd prob b using it as a spa haha!

@Suggerhoney how's the itching these days hun? Did u get your latest blood results? 

I literally can't get over that chances are I'm having baby next month eek x


----------



## MadamRose

Catmumof4 said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone is well!
> 
> @Bittersweet My Isabella was born 36 weeks on the dot after induction and she had no breathing troubles nothing. She stayed with me the whole time and got great scores some babies just do better then others!
> 
> @LoneWanderer wow she dropped loads in 1 day! What an amazing bump!
> 
> @MadamRose have u had many practice runs with the pool? I'd prob b using it as a spa haha!
> 
> @Suggerhoney how's the itching these days hun? Did u get your latest blood results?
> 
> I literally can't get over that chances are I'm having baby next month eek x

Nope you can’t fill it without the liner - the liners are like £35 each so it’s not worth it


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks cat my son was actually born at around 35 my signature says 36 as when he was born I was technically 36 but I had said from day 1 I knew my dates were out and when he came he still have downy hair and presented like a 34/35 weeker. 

I want to keep baby if it’s okay but yesterday didn’t feel like it’s all okay and I’ve had 3 calls today from the hospital checking I’ve got a scan date so I dunno I feel like there is something else they are worried about? 
The baby’s heart rate did keep spiking up so would sit around 157/158 then would go up to 165-170 and stay there a good few mins


----------



## LoneWanderer

Mine kept going like 170-180 range and setting the alarms off but seemed to coincide with movement, they weren't worried. Boy 1 was the exact same. Sometimes dipped as low as like 110-120 too. I wouldn't worry too much about that, if they had any concerns about heart rate you'd have stayed in and been delivered already. :)


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney how did you know you were having prodromal labor? I’ve been having pains in my lower bump/back since 12pm but they aren’t getting stronger and there is no pattern and I don’t feel like it’s real labour but they seem very different from my braxton hicks


----------



## Bittersweet

LoneWanderer said:


> Mine kept going like 170-180 range and setting the alarms off but seemed to coincide with movement, they weren't worried. Boy 1 was the exact same. Sometimes dipped as low as like 110-120 too. I wouldn't worry too much about that, if they had any concerns about heart rate you'd have stayed in and been delivered already. :)

Thanks hun. 
I’ve also been measuring big but they said baby is measuring bang on yesterday in the very brief scan they did and the belly measurement so maybe that’s why as well? I sat on 98% centile and yesterday I was 50%


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney how did you know you were having prodromal labor? I’ve been having pains in my lower bump/back since 12pm but they aren’t getting stronger and there is no pattern and I don’t feel like it’s real labour but they seem very different from my braxton hicks

Potentially early Labour hun that’s how mines started out both times


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet thanks I honestly can’t remember the early stages with my last two. I was 7cm with DD2 and walking round and having a normal conversation the midwives who came didn’t think I was in true labour and got a shock when I was 7cm! It’s been 8 years and I can not remember the pain or anything


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bittersweet 
My growth scan is at 9:30 tomorrow morning hehe. 
I wud of had to of got there at 8:30 if my dh was coming but I'm going alone so I don't have to have the covid test. Hate it when they shove it right up ure nose. :shock:


@MadamRose 
I didn't at first hon. I had never even heard of predominal labour. 
I just thought I was going into labour. 
Esp at 33+6 35 and 36 weeks. 
Even the midwife at the hospital thought I was in labour at 36 weeks. 
When I saw her again the next day she was so surprised I hadn't had baby. 

With pre labour it's different from braxton hicks because u get it in ure back and front and also u get all the pressure. 
Mine wud start off not regular but after a while wud get more and more regular. 

The contractions got as close as 2 minutes apart and we're so so strong. 

I found my post earlier from 36 weeks with Tommy' and the reason I didn't post photos of the 36 weeks trace was because I cudnt use my phone because the contractions were way to painful. 

They went on for 24 hours then fizzled out. 

It's so strange reading back really old posts. 


Yeah so I was told at 36 weeks it was pre Dominal/pre labour and that's the first I had heard of it. 

There was a lady who also had it from 28 weeks and she kept testing positive for pre term labour with that swab thing. 
She tested positive as early 30 and 31 weeks. 
She was so worried but in the end she went slightly over 40 weeks.


When I was induced and labor started it felt exactly the same as the pre labour contractions only they didn't fizzle out. 




Gosh ladies I'm so physically and mentally tired today. Only 2 hours of broken sleep. 
I feel like something from the Living Dead lol:sleep:


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> @Bittersweet
> My growth scan is at 9:30 tomorrow morning hehe.
> I wud of had to of got there at 8:30 if my dh was coming but I'm going alone so I don't have to have the covid test. Hate it when they shove it right up ure nose. :shock:
> 
> 
> @MadamRose
> I didn't at first hon. I had never even heard of predominal labour.
> I just thought I was going into labour.
> Esp at 33+6 35 and 36 weeks.
> Even the midwife at the hospital thought I was in labour at 36 weeks.
> When I saw her again the next day she was so surprised I hadn't had baby.
> 
> With pre labour it's different from braxton hicks because u get it in ure back and front and also u get all the pressure.
> Mine wud start off not regular but after a while wud get more and more regular.
> 
> The contractions got as close as 2 minutes apart and we're so so strong.
> 
> I found my post earlier from 36 weeks with Tommy' and the reason I didn't post photos of the 36 weeks trace was because I cudnt use my phone because the contractions were way to painful.
> 
> They went on for 24 hours then fizzled out.
> 
> It's so strange reading back really old posts.
> 
> 
> Yeah so I was told at 36 weeks it was pre Dominal/pre labour and that's the first I had heard of it.
> 
> There was a lady who also had it from 28 weeks and she kept testing positive for pre term labour with that swab thing.
> She tested positive as early 30 and 31 weeks.
> She was so worried but in the end she went slightly over 40 weeks.
> 
> 
> When I was induced and labor started it felt exactly the same as the pre labour contractions only they didn't fizzle out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh ladies I'm so physically and mentally tired today. Only 2 hours of broken sleep.
> I feel like something from the Living Dead lol:sleep:

This is occasional pains in the front down low, smallest gap is about 10 mins. And a constant niggle in my back. No pressure yet though I know thinks are really ramping up in my real labour when I can’t sit on my birthing ball due to the pressure


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> Thanks hun.
> I’ve also been measuring big but they said baby is measuring bang on yesterday in the very brief scan they did and the belly measurement so maybe that’s why as well? I sat on 98% centile and yesterday I was 50%

See that sounds like baby's shuffled into position ready for the big push, that changes bump size and shape. Hope you make induction, 37 weeks would be spot on, but a few days here and here shouldn't make much difference. Baby does sound ready to escape soon!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Bittersweet thanks I honestly can’t remember the early stages with my last two. I was 7cm with DD2 and walking round and having a normal conversation the midwives who came didn’t think I was in true labour and got a shock when I was 7cm! It’s been 8 years and I can not remember the pain or anything

Wow hon I wud love to get to 7cm without knowing. 
I was screaming like crazy at 5cm lol.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Pressure doing me in over here, baby feels right down. I'd be more comfy sat with legs apart but with all the pain I've had, no chance of that. Can't imagine sitting on a ball tbh I'd feel I was squashing him :rofl: and every time he moves everything tightens up right around front and back. BUT I don't think it means owt, by this point last time I'd started losing plug but no sign this time. Just carrying on counting down this last 3½ weeks I guess!


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Pressure doing me in over here, baby feels right down. I'd be more comfy sat with legs apart but with all the pain I've had, no chance of that. Can't imagine sitting on a ball tbh I'd feel I was squashing him :rofl: and every time he moves everything tightens up right around front and back. BUT I don't think it means owt, by this point last time I'd started losing plug but no sign this time. Just carrying on counting down this last 3½ weeks I guess!


Oh hon its so uncomfortable when they are so low. 
I normally love being on a ball but I've not even gotten it out and can't really be bothered lol. 
Not 100% sure where it is tbh lol. 
I seem to be managing fine without it so hopefully it will remain that way. 

Tommy was 4/5th engaged by 34 weeks so I'm just waiting for that to happen. Sometimes it's so painful when they engage. 
Hope this one moves down gently..


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh lone I hear ya birthing ball is my best friend! Madam keep an eye but baby will be here soon!


Lone my sister said the same thing I spoke to her tonight she’s a health visitor and she was like you do realise them putting a scan in tomorrow is maybe that they thonk baby needs to come? I was like yeah I’m just burying my head that il still get to 38. She said she wouldn’t be surprised if they do something at weekend or something just her opinion thoigh


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Wow hon I wud love to get to 7cm without knowing.
> I was screaming like crazy at 5cm lol.

I knew I was in labour but it was easily manageable - whatever these pains were they lasted 6 hours and have now all but stopped ](*,)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Toddler just looked me dead in the eye, picked up his dinner plate, tipped it all over the floor, and laughed while the dog ate it.

And I can't even be mad, least I don't have to clear up the mess now :rofl:

Think I'm more ready for this extended paternity leave than I am for the actual baby tbh, toddler parenting is definitely a tag team affair, he's running bloody rings round me these days!


----------



## LoneWanderer

My bloody babies don't engage - #1 was only like 1/5 in there at 41+ even after induction meds, #2 'free' on last two checks - there must be some hidden little pocket down there they move into instead haha! All the discomfort, none of the benefit. I didn't even dilate to 1cm last time either, despite the induction meds and 3x sweeps.

#1 was insanely long and had a massive head (well, he still does) so it's a blessing he came out the sunroof :rofl: I don't think I'm built to birth babies, can barely carry the buggers as it is(!) 

That's why I'm not expecting any kind of labour with #2, though I still get all the associated crapness like contractions and pressure etc. Just none of the progress that stuff should bring... :rofl:

Nope, defs expect I'll make it to section date around 39 weeks, but you can be damn sure I'll be whinging about these pre-symptoms for the next 3 weeks anyway ahahaha.


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer my midwife never tells me how engaged I am! 

Last time when I arrived at the hospital they said I was 0cm and shouldn't be there. Less than an hour later I was in pain and sent oh to find a midwife, they checked and head was poking out I wasn't even in a labour room, so I had to walk through the ward with her sticking out


----------



## Bittersweet

Lone you whinge away pregnancy is HARD!

zoe I was sat at 4cm and about 20 mins later I said to the student midwife as they all went on break that I needed to push. She had a look and was like oh my god and pushed the button haha


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> @LoneWanderer my midwife never tells me how engaged I am!
> 
> Last time when I arrived at the hospital they said I was 0cm and shouldn't be there. Less than an hour later I was in pain and sent oh to find a midwife, they checked and head was poking out I wasn't even in a labour room, so I had to walk through the ward with her sticking out

Oh good lord! As if they didn't even wheel you! :o

When I had #1 I waddled off to theatre on foot in my stupid flappy gown, arse out and attractive surgical stockings on, op done on a theatre bed obvs, then they literally hoisted me up on a big rubber sheet and dumped me unceremoniously into a recovery bed, wheeled me in that one to a recovery bay, and then that bed (plus me obvs) was taken back to ward a few hours later. So christ knows where my original bed from my ward bay went. Seemed a lot of faff when they could have just taken me on that first one :rofl:


----------



## Catmumof4

Oh you ladies crack me up :haha: this is my first elective section @LoneWanderer Do you have to walk to theatre? I think my legs would be as stable as strawberry laces!!

@Bittersweet the babies normal heart rate is up to 180bpm for movement they like to see it come back down to a baseline of between 130 and 150. They are prob just eager to check baby size because a drop from 90th Percentile to 50th is a big drop! Good luck for your scan tomorrow 

@MadamRose deffo sounds like your body is getting ready to have little One! 

Afm the spd is really awful this evening bought me to tears! I tried napping earlier cos I haven't been sleeping well and restless legs bloody kicked in! Spd sciatica and fibromyalgia then add in restless legs and it was hell!!


----------



## MadamRose

Catmumof4 said:


> Oh you ladies crack me up :haha: this is my first elective section @LoneWanderer Do you have to walk to theatre? I think my legs would be as stable as strawberry laces!!
> 
> @Bittersweet the babies normal heart rate is up to 180bpm for movement they like to see it come back down to a baseline of between 130 and 150. They are prob just eager to check baby size because a drop from 90th Percentile to 50th is a big drop! Good luck for your scan tomorrow
> 
> @MadamRose deffo sounds like your body is getting ready to have little One!
> 
> Afm the spd is really awful this evening bought me to tears! I tried napping earlier cos I haven't been sleeping well and restless legs bloody kicked in! Spd sciatica and fibromyalgia then add in restless legs and it was hell!!

Yes just gutted it all stopped after about 6 hours ](*,)


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer at least this time is a scheduled c section so hopefully you won’t have to walk down the hallway lol. I am surprised they made you do that!!

@Bittersweet cant wait to hear how the scan goes and if they say to get the ball rolling or keep baby in longer!

@MadamRose glad the pains stopped! But hope normal labor isn’t too far off!!

@Suggerhoney yay for your growth scan! That’s nice you don’t have to get tested for the scan.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yep had to walk down, honestly it's like walking the bloody Green Mile, terrifying haha! But I was sooooo done by that point and honestly just knowing I would be getting baby out soon was a big help. And because I didn't really know what was about to happen, I just sort of drifted along with it all, making it very calm and almost nice. Much scarier this time coz I know what to expect haha!

I was already in hosp three days with #1 coz of the failed induction, before they FINALLY gave in and let me have the section I kept demanding - it being a weekend and me being so overdue, they never bothered sending me home. Very very weird being there for days with absolutely nothing wrong with me tbh. And coz I was already in, a nurse gave me the pre-meds and took me for shower and clipped my bikini line and all that. Which, you know... not exactly a highlight. :rofl:

This time I imagine we just rock up morning of and head straight to theatre, having taken the pills and got prepared at home. But I suppose depends on if there's a queue and if any emergencies take my spot. Will find out all the details Friday I imagine. Definitely glad for second elective though, I don't like unknowns, nor am I a fan of pain haha! Nice, fast, organised delivery, lovely morphine to take the edge off after, and very little effort on my part. Recovery is a fucking bitch, obviously, but baby is there by then and a welcome distraction.


----------



## Catmumof4

My thoughts exactly! I had failed induction with my last 2 that ended in sections but a lot of it is hazy because adrenaline etc so to go in normal and aware will be unusual lol x


----------



## LoneWanderer

I remember very little of the actual baby bit tbh, luckily other half had the camera out so I can look back and fill the gaps in. So I remember the cannula going in (urgh) and then the spinal (not terrible at all to be honest) and then being asked to swing my legs up to the bed, but they'd already gone dead and nurse had to do it :rofl:

Then I went a bit funny because of the hand needle (such a wuss, me) and everything went wobbly, but they gave me something in my drip and I pinged right awake again. And then they took my bloody glasses so that was it, no more vision for me(!)

Other half came in around then, I remember... and then that's it for ages, I don't remember them starting or hearing or seeing baby or anything. But I do remember the radio being on - I Can't Dance by Genesis and Ebenezer Goode by the Shamen. Then I sort of remember a tugging feeling, guess that was the stitches, and next thing it's the big sheet and on the bed and off I go.

Then recovery... theres pics of me holding baby and looking v alert and happy but I can't bloody remember it! And then I was on the ward eating lunch and it's all more clear from there. Whole thing took about three hours (baby born four mins after op started, 40 mins stitching, rest was chilling on recovery).

So I guess I blocked any bad bits out, side effect being I don't remember the boy's first moments much. But tbh I think if I'd laboured I'd have been just as out of it, I do shut down a bit when under stress. And soon enough I was on ward with a squishy cuddly baby so, success!


----------



## atx614

Wow that is a long time at the hospital!! But I guess better than going back and forth. That’s a long time to have you wait before they call it a failed induction. I am nervous about being induced this time. I was induced with my DD and the labor was so much worse than it was when I naturally went into labor with my DS. The contractions were non stop, it was rough. Hoping to get an epidural this time as last time so rough


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yeah I defs was happy to avoid the induced labour part tbh, my plan was calm water birth or section, I was not happy about the middle stage and just knew if induction had worked it would have been extra painful, tiring, needed the epidural, no water birth, possibly a massive baby getting stuck all, just all of that. Not at all what I wanted. So once I knew Plan A was out, I was demanding the section 100%. And now I've had a section they won't induce, so it's not even in my mind any more. Natural VBAC or elective the only options. The latter being the obvious sensible choice for me :) 

BUT on the other hand I've heard loads of positive induction stories, especially if they can get things going with just the pessary/water breaking coz it's already started a bit... And I presume the epidural feels a lot like the spinal, I really enjoyed mine haha! Most women seem to prefer the idea of labouring anyway, even if they have some help along rhe way - I'm that one weirdo who doesn't get it and prefers the docs to do the hard bits ahahaha! I'm sure induction will go great for you :)


----------



## MadamRose

@Zoboe95 after your first you often don’t engage until labour starts. 

So after my disappointment of 6 hours of random pains for nothing we are going out for the day today to keep busy. First DD2 has an appointment with her epilepsy consultant- she was diagnosed at 11months old after the worst month of my life (in and out of hospital having seizures - the first of which I found her blue and one time being ambulanced to a&e and straight to resus! It was one of the reasons I was worried about having another but I’ve been told her type isn’t genetic just unfortunately one of those things. Then we are hoping to see Peter Rabbit 2 with my mum- we tried to book tickets at the cinema but the website kept crashing but they definitely have seats left. Then we are doing going with my mum to one of our local national trusts - we are going to get a family membership as I thought it would be a lovely place for me to go with the baby when the girls are at school etc. We have about 6 or 7 local to use, and the girls also enjoy it during the holidays and weekends :)


----------



## Bittersweet

Back here again here’s my trace this morning scan went fine baby seems happy


----------



## Zoboe95

Eugh, got so tired at work yesterday, like do much more than usual! It was a really quiet day, and I feel like either it's a bit of a bug, or there's something going on don't know if maybe it's the blood sugars again, because I did have the worries a little too, and I'm really suffering restless legs and arms think I'm just broken! Went to bed at 9pm, then luckily lo didn't get up until 8am (that's quite normal) so I had a good sleep! I do feel a lot better this morning, but I'm still tired, and a bit restless...weird! Loads of movements so not worried about that, but in the middle of the night, I had really bad back pain and thought I was in labour...not actually convinced though on whether I was awake or asleep, or just uncomfortable! Weird world! :-k

Day off today, so taking it easy, or as easy as you can with a two year old in tow!


----------



## Zoboe95

Wow, turns out I can't type! Hope you can understand some of what I wrote


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 haha I followed along just fine! Last night was my first night of bad back pain too. Makes me feel for the ladies who have had it so long. I could not get comfortable or sleep no matter what position. So mine weren’t labor like thankfully but even when i got up I was in pain. 

@MadamRose i am so jealous of all the fun things you are doing!! My doctor called me himself yesterday (which never happens so I was freaked out!!) and he straight up told me not to go anywhere except appointments until baby is here. Apparently over the weekend there were so many pregnant women in the hospital with delta variant. Then he sent me an article which scares the shit out of me. So now my anxiety is through the roof again. So worries about the kids going to school. They will wear masks but it is not required so it everyone will. I just want to keep my family healthy but it’s so scary!! The numbers here are going up like crazy. We are already back to where we were last summer. With school starting next week I am sure it will get worse.


----------



## LoneWanderer

I have to go to the doctors this afternoon (not preggo related) and when I spoke to her on the phone she was also concerned about me going in coz of high virus numbers here, said she'll probs have me wait in car and ring me when it's time to go in.

And we aren't going anywhere til baby delivered and jabs had. Other half suggested pub for tea tonight but we've decided against. Gone back to online shopping, reduced his work hours, and not seeing anyone but immediate family. Its just not worth the risk, apparently ICUs are filling up with pregnant people here now so we're the most at risk group.


----------



## Bittersweet

Same here ladies today in the assessment unit they were saying so many woman are getting COVID now. They now ask if you have been vaccinated I have been so has oh we have both had both vaccines but still have a chance to get it or pass on


----------



## Zoboe95

Got my second vaccine booked for a week Saturday, I don't think the rates are too bad around here, but currently I'm still at work 3 days a week, so really not a lot I can do to shield myself!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Reached a compromise with other half's work and he's going part time from 13th until baby comes. So that's a relief, not much longer for me to struggle with toddler and dog by myself all day.

And hey, maybe baby will come even sooner anyway. 36 weeks tomorrow eeeek.


----------



## Bittersweet

Fingers crossed lone!

mum back home not dilated anymore than 2cm :(. But good in a way as keeps baby in longer. 

weighs about 6lbs 11oz. Still having regular pains but until they get worse or my waters go there isn’t anything to be done. 

I jist really
Hope my consultant considers inducing end of next week when I’m 37 cause it’s usually for weight they don’t and this baby has NO weight issue lol even if it was 10% under it’s still on the 50-60th centile


----------



## LoneWanderer

Thought nesting had kicked in as I felt like doing the housework but I folded a bit of washing and gave up, definitely cannot be arsed even a little bit. Ah well.


----------



## Zoboe95

I have that real catch 22 where I want the house clean and tidy, which I do usuay anyway to be fair, but I have feet under my ribs so can't bend ...every 5 minutes I'm like ...maybe just a little bit of tidying...ooh maybe not...


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wow ladies soooo much to catch up on. 

@MadamRose 
Mannn it really sucks when they stop. 
The longest mine went for was 24 hours and then stopped I was gutted. I was 36 weeks so was quite ready and excited thinking he was coming. And it just stopped like all the other times. 
Hopefully those niggles did something hon. 
Even tho pre labour doesn't lead to established labour I think it still does stuff like shortening the cervix and thinnning it out. U can sometimes get it if the baby needs to be in a better position as well. 
Some womon can get pre labour like really close to real labour but others like me had it go on for weeks and weeks..
I was so fed up and so exhausted. 
Looking back at my notes from Tommy I did have it happen again for 3 nights in a row a few days b4 my induction. I didn't sleep so when it came round to my induction I was exhausted. 
I literally had zero energy. 
Pre labour sucks. 
I hope I don't get it this time. 
Hope ures picks up again hon. Do u normally go early naturally?


@LoneWanderer 
Hahaha u make me howl with laughter. 
Those blooming hospital gowns tho. Why do they make u walk down the corridor in them with ure arse sticking out. 

With DD I was in hospital for a week and then they induced me and on the morning of the Induction they made me walk from Hazel ward to Delivery and all my ass was hanging out. I remember trying to keep it shut with my hand. It's so embarrassing haha. 
Beautiful photo of you and ure little man hon. U look amazing for a woman that's just had surgery. 
How over due did u go hon?
I went 14 days over with my 2nd. I think that's the reason he was so big. 

U never no u may start earlier this time. 
That pressure ure talking about is terrible. So bloody painful. 
Definitely rant away hon. We are all here for you and u rant away as much as u like u have every right because the last few weeks of pregnancy is hard. 

@Bittersweet 
How u doing now hon? Those look like my contractions when they induced me and It first strated. 
Definitely keep an eye on things hon. 
Hope ure not in too much pain. 
Thinking of you. . I've not been told anything about womon getting covid and I've not had the vaccine. I know some places are worse than others tho. I've been to the day assessment unit a few times now and they don't even ask if I've had the vaccine. 
My uncle had the 2 shots and he is now in hospital with covid and he is so unwell. 
I know it doesn't stop u getting it but I thought the idea was that if u did get it it wudnt be as bad. But he is so unwell. He's been in over a week now and on oxygen. 
I'm still wearing my mask to the hospital and if I go anywhere where there are alot of people. I've gotten so used to wearing them now. 




So I had my growth scan today. 
Baby is now 4lbs 15oz and is on 76th centile. 
Tommy was 6lb 13oz at this stage and on the 98th centile. 

I asked the tech how much wud baby weigh if i was induced at 37 weeks and he said between 6 and a half to 7lbs maybe slightly over. 

Tbh I don't trust it.

I feel so uncomfortable today and have soooo much pressure way down low. My lower back is also really sore. I keep getting sharp pains down there too and my bump looks lower today. 

The tech said he is head down and low but didn't say If he was engaged or not' but he did say something a bit odd. 

When I mentioned I hadn't packed my hospital bag yet he told me I should really get it done. 
I told him I don't normally do it until 34 weeks and I also told him I've never ever gone into full blown labour by myself early b4. 

And he said well there's a first for everything and it's up to the babies if they want to come early. 

Was he implying that he thinks baby will be early? 

Just found it a bit odd. 

Don't want baby coming yet. I mean I'll be happy to get to 36 weeks and then he can come when he likes then but definitely don't want anything happening b4 that. 

TBH 
I can't see it myself. I really think I will make it to my induction and will probably need the passery again. 
But I guess only time will tell. 

I don't buy it that baby will be smaller either I rekon he will be 8lbs or over. Just a feeling. 

Consultant tomorrow morning I'm so nervous. 
I'm scared he will say no to a 37 weeks induction. 

I really hope he agrees. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

I keep hearing rumours that were gonna get a 40c heatwave the last 2 weeks of August. 
It's really freeking me out. 
I cudnt stand that last heatwave we had. 40c wud kill me..

Hope it don't happen. 
It's so hard being so heavily pregnant when it's boiling hot and also its horrible having a new born to deal with when it's hot too..trying to keep them cool is a nightmare.. 
I'm hoping by the time I have baby it won't be really hot. 
But I'm also hoping it don't get mega hot now for the rest of the year. 

Sorry to sound like such a misery guts ladies..


----------



## Suggerhoney

Found some photos of Tommy when he was born.. .
The black and white one is my eldest dd holding him.


----------



## Suggerhoney

The top picture is me holing him and he was 2 months old in that photo. Looks so dinky


----------



## Bittersweet

@Suggerhoney aww he’s so cute! 
Possibly but maybe tech just has a benchmark for the bag packing? 

I’m still in a fair amount of discomfort and pain it’s been pretty much this way the whole day I just hope it means induction will be quick if Labour doesn’t come before. inow have 3 appts put in for next week which is weird as I only had 2 scan and doctor and now there is a third? Same day just 15’mons after the doctor one. So I can only see on the app so I don’t know what it’s for or who


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> @Suggerhoney aww he’s so cute!
> Possibly but maybe tech just has a benchmark for the bag packing?
> 
> I’m still in a fair amount of discomfort and pain it’s been pretty much this way the whole day I just hope it means induction will be quick if Labour doesn’t come before. inow have 3 appts put in for next week which is weird as I only had 2 scan and doctor and now there is a third? Same day just 15’mons after the doctor one. So I can only see on the app so I don’t know what it’s for or who

I'm not sure hon. Maybe he Was just making polite chit chat. 

So sorry ure going through this hon. I'm wondering if now is the real deal u know because its still going and not fizzled out..
When i went into labour with my 10 year old ds my contractions were not regular so I didn't think I was in labour. But waters were trickling and I had the show so rang and they said to come up.
I really thought I was gonna get sent back home becuase my contractions were all over the place..
Some 5 mins apart and others 20 25 mins apart. 
Turns out I was 4cm dilated I cudnt believe it..

I've a feeling ure baby us gonna be the first baby born in this group. 
It's so exciting. I hope the pains ure getting now is the start and they pick up. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## Bittersweet

Still listen to the advise just in case haha! 

Thanks hun I’ve had no show yet and no waters :(. With my son I didn’t have anything just a sudden gosh of waters. I think it’ll go madam rose then me I think! 
This time round I’ve defo lost my plug so that’s a bonus I guess! 

those who are finished having babies after these ones what are you thinking contraceptive wise?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> Still listen to the advise just in case haha!
> 
> Thanks hun I’ve had no show yet and no waters :(. With my son I didn’t have anything just a sudden gosh of waters. I think it’ll go madam rose then me I think!
> This time round I’ve defo lost my plug so that’s a bonus I guess!
> 
> those who are finished having babies after these ones what are you thinking contraceptive wise?

Do you know, I've never had to think about contraception before and it's so weird trying to decide now! I came off the pill aged about 22 with my ex, not trying not preventing, never happened. He turned out to be a complete **** anyway so thank god. Never went back on anything, soon enough was with the ex fiance - didn't happen then either. Again, good job, the cheating little wanker :rofl: besides by this point I suspected something wasn't quite right. 

So me and other half started eight years ago with the not so foolproof pullout method, thinking wouldn't be the worst if it happened, and then actively trying for six ish terribly heartbreaking years before #1 surprised us.

So that's what... 12 years of my life not thinking about contraception and just assuming (later knowing about) my infertility... and suddenly here I am, 34 and almost two kids, wondering where to start and what to take. 

I'm not done, but defs am for a few years yet hahaha


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Still listen to the advise just in case haha!
> 
> Thanks hun I’ve had no show yet and no waters :(. With my son I didn’t have anything just a sudden gosh of waters. I think it’ll go madam rose then me I think!
> This time round I’ve defo lost my plug so that’s a bonus I guess!
> 
> those who are finished having babies after these ones what are you thinking contraceptive wise?


Hehehe yeah I think I mite do my hospital bag over the weekend at least then it's packed. See what consultant says tomorrow first hehe. 

Oh gosh. I had the sudden gush of water with my eldest. Was well embarrassing. They went in the car as we was parking at the hospital and when i stepped out the car they just kept coming out haha. 
Walking down the hospital corridor and every contraction water came out haha. I Was soaked lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Do you know, I've never had to think about contraception before and it's so weird trying to decide now! I came off the pill aged about 22 with my ex, not trying not preventing, never happened. He turned out to be a complete **** anyway so thank god. Never went back on anything, soon enough was with the ex fiance - didn't happen then either. Again, good job, the cheating little wanker :rofl: besides by this point I suspected something wasn't quite right.
> 
> So me and other half started eight years ago with the not so foolproof pullout method, thinking wouldn't be the worst if it happened, and then actively trying for six ish terribly heartbreaking years before #1 surprised us.
> 
> So that's what... 12 years of my life not thinking about contraception and just assuming (later knowing about) my infertility... and suddenly here I am, 34 and almost two kids, wondering where to start and what to take.
> 
> I'm not done, but defs am for a few years yet hahaha


Oh Lone bless you. That must of been so hard waiting all that time and nothing happening.
I'm so happy u got pregnant in the end and now pregnant again.
It breaks my heart thinking of all those womon long term trying or having fertility treatment.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm going to go back on the mini pill. 
I will see how I get on with that and if it gives me 2 periods a month like last time I will probably stop taking it when baby is about 8 months old and won't try but if anything happens then I wudnt be sad. 
Be a miracle tho I'm 42 In Dec so doubt it will ever happen again but u never know. 
Sue Radford had her last baby at 45. 

If I have a horrible Birth experience with this one' i will definitely be done and will prob get something more permanent like the coil.


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh lone that’s really heartbreaking so glad you got your miracles in the end!!

mom thinking of the coil whilst oh discusses a vasectomy


----------



## LoneWanderer

My friend just had her coil taken out coz she said it was making her feel awful, like PMS x1000, so been a bit put off by that. But I'm pretty rubbish with memory so taking a pill every day would suck. I dunno. Don't fancy the implant or jab.

Probably go with 'just stay the fuck away from me' for a while and see how we go :rofl:


----------



## Catmumof4

LoneWanderer said:


> I remember very little of the actual baby bit tbh, luckily other half had the camera out so I can look back and fill the gaps in. So I remember the cannula going in (urgh) and then the spinal (not terrible at all to be honest) and then being asked to swing my legs up to the bed, but they'd already gone dead and nurse had to do it :rofl:
> 
> Then I went a bit funny because of the hand needle (such a wuss, me) and everything went wobbly, but they gave me something in my drip and I pinged right awake again. And then they took my bloody glasses so that was it, no more vision for me(!)
> 
> Other half came in around then, I remember... and then that's it for ages, I don't remember them starting or hearing or seeing baby or anything. But I do remember the radio being on - I Can't Dance by Genesis and Ebenezer Goode by the Shamen. Then I sort of remember a tugging feeling, guess that was the stitches, and next thing it's the big sheet and on the bed and off I go.
> 
> Then recovery... theres pics of me holding baby and looking v alert and happy but I can't bloody remember it! And then I was on the ward eating lunch and it's all more clear from there. Whole thing took about three hours (baby born four mins after op started, 40 mins stitching, rest was chilling on recovery).
> 
> So I guess I blocked any bad bits out, side effect being I don't remember the boy's first moments much. But tbh I think if I'd laboured I'd have been just as out of it, I do shut down a bit when under stress. And soon enough I was on ward with a squishy cuddly baby so, success!
> 
> View attachment 1100752

My spinal wouldn't go in with my last section they tried about 4x and finally went in with the threat of being put to sleep to do it! Iv got a phone consultation tomorrow at 5pm with the anesthitist so going to tell him my worries cos need the head guy there at my section! Iv also got such terrible veins the Drs usually have to get the scan machine to find them!


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney definitely pack it just incase as you never do know. I’ve heard hints of a heatwave too. They didn’t really do anything but I’ve had a bit of my show today - not much of one but a little one - though again I know that can also mean nothing.

@Bittersweet I have a funny feeling I’ve got a good week or two left yet tbh, what with my dates being moved 4 days forward anyway! personally haven’t got to worry about contraception. My waters didn’t got til 9cm with either of my girls with DD1 they have to burst them for me as I slowed down at 9cm and they said waters were to blame so they burst them while I was in the pool. with DD2 they went at 9cm while I was in the pool.


----------



## Zoboe95

I had a coil fitted after lo was born ...it was great, no periods until I had it removed! I had migraines once a month, but that seems to not be related to the coil, and my mum is on medication for menstrual migraines so probably that! Affected my hormones far less than when I was on microgynon pill! ...only thing to bare in mind...when you have the coil removed there is a real come down from it! I was an emotional wreck for a couple of weeks, and I seem to remember it making me feel ill! (Have a look on Google for more info on that bit!)... However, it was also a quick comedown, I got pregnant the next month!


----------



## Zoboe95

With lo, my waters went on the way to a firework display ...I was literally just walking up to the ticket gates ...was looking forward to it as well! I had missed the same fireworks the year before because we moved house that day but didn't end up getting the keys until 5pm! Managed it the year after lo was born, then last year cancelled because of Covid...think I should give up now!


----------



## Catmumof4

atx614 said:


> @Zoboe95 haha I followed along just fine! Last night was my first night of bad back pain too. Makes me feel for the ladies who have had it so long. I could not get comfortable or sleep no matter what position. So mine weren’t labor like thankfully but even when i got up I was in pain.
> 
> @MadamRose i am so jealous of all the fun things you are doing!! My doctor called me himself yesterday (which never happens so I was freaked out!!) and he straight up told me not to go anywhere except appointments until baby is here. Apparently over the weekend there were so many pregnant women in the hospital with delta variant. Then he sent me an article which scares the shit out of me. So now my anxiety is through the roof again. So worries about the kids going to school. They will wear masks but it is not required so it everyone will. I just want to keep my family healthy but it’s so scary!! The numbers here are going up like crazy. We are already back to where we were last summer. With school starting next week I am sure it will get worse.

I don't know a great deal about the delta varient if I'm honest. Iv had both shots of the vaccine so have to keep telling myself that iv done what I can and prey it's enough, whereabouts do u live again? 



LoneWanderer said:


> Reached a compromise with other half's work and he's going part time from 13th until baby comes. So that's a relief, not much longer for me to struggle with toddler and dog by myself all day.
> 
> And hey, maybe baby will come even sooner anyway. 36 weeks tomorrow eeeek.

That's great news!! I hope for your sake baby comes when you feel ready! 



Suggerhoney said:


> I keep hearing rumours that were gonna get a 40c heatwave the last 2 weeks of August.
> It's really freeking me out.
> I cudnt stand that last heatwave we had. 40c wud kill me..
> 
> Hope it don't happen.
> It's so hard being so heavily pregnant when it's boiling hot and also its horrible having a new born to deal with when it's hot too..trying to keep them cool is a nightmare..
> I'm hoping by the time I have baby it won't be really hot.
> But I'm also hoping it don't get mega hot now for the rest of the year.
> 
> Sorry to sound like such a misery guts ladies..

I'm so with you!! 5 of mine were winter babies and Evelyn was born in an August that was quite cool! I seriously don't think I could take a heatwave now!! Wow doesn't your dd look like you!!! Beautiful pics!!


Bittersweet said:


> @Suggerhoney aww he’s so cute!
> Possibly but maybe tech just has a benchmark for the bag packing?
> 
> I’m still in a fair amount of discomfort and pain it’s been pretty much this way the whole day I just hope it means induction will be quick if Labour doesn’t come before. inow have 3 appts put in for next week which is weird as I only had 2 scan and doctor and now there is a third? Same day just 15’mons after the doctor one. So I can only see on the app so I don’t know what it’s for or who

Can you ring the consultant secretary and ask them? So sorry your still in so much pain!! Also I'm having my tubes tied during my elective section xx


----------



## Catmumof4

LoneWanderer said:


> Do you know, I've never had to think about contraception before and it's so weird trying to decide now! I came off the pill aged about 22 with my ex, not trying not preventing, never happened. He turned out to be a complete **** anyway so thank god. Never went back on anything, soon enough was with the ex fiance - didn't happen then either. Again, good job, the cheating little wanker :rofl: besides by this point I suspected something wasn't quite right.
> 
> So me and other half started eight years ago with the not so foolproof pullout method, thinking wouldn't be the worst if it happened, and then actively trying for six ish terribly heartbreaking years before #1 surprised us.
> 
> So that's what... 12 years of my life not thinking about contraception and just assuming (later knowing about) my infertility... and suddenly here I am, 34 and almost two kids, wondering where to start and what to take.
> 
> I'm not done, but defs am for a few years yet hahaha

Did you have to have fertility treatment this time around? If not would the pull out method be optional- only reason I say is my sister took 2 yrs for the implant to leave her system!


Suggerhoney said:


> Hehehe yeah I think I mite do my hospital bag over the weekend at least then it's packed. See what consultant says tomorrow first hehe.
> 
> Oh gosh. I had the sudden gush of water with my eldest. Was well embarrassing. They went in the car as we was parking at the hospital and when i stepped out the car they just kept coming out haha.
> Walking down the hospital corridor and every contraction water came out haha. I Was soaked lol.

I'm actually really jealous my waters have never gone on their own I would have loved to experiances that!

I had the coil but my body rejected it and it got attached and stuck in the lining on the way out so had to go to a&e to have it removed! Was scary Lol!! My oh had the snip in March and I'm getting done with cesarean so thank God I don't have to worry about it again!! 7 is enough !!

I no I'm quite a bit behind u guys but iv had such a rough day with pain. Feeling very sorry for myself can barely move the spd etc has been awful! Physio tomorrow to help and fingers crossed it does help! Does anyone get Braxton hicks just along panty line and round to the back? It's been getting worse throughout the day but not closer together? X


----------



## Neversayno

Just catching up and enjoying reading all birth stories!

I had a 4 day failed induction leading to an emergency c section with my first so induction is not even an option for me!
Confirmed elective will either be at 37+6 or 38+3 but will be confirmed by consultant in a couple of weeks. Tbh id like to go into natural labour before then and give vbac a go but as we all know I have zero control over that! 

we’ll both have to stay in 24hrs because of the GD anyway. I’ve got my head round that now. Really struggling in afternoons now just seem to lose all energy!!


----------



## atx614

I’m not vaccinated yet but will get the jab
As soon as I can after baby is here. I was too nervous to get in done while pregnant. So I will be just hanging out with my family until I’m vaccinated. Yes the pregnant women here are getting it bad too. 

love all the birth stories! Can’t believe we will have new stories soon!! 

I hope y’all don’t have another heat wave. That sounds awful while pregnant. I wouldn’t make it without air conditioning. Do stores there and hospitals and stuff have them?


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 I personally haven’t been jabbed yet either. I wasn’t willing to take that risk myself after looking at the options, I said I’d get it a week or two after birth depending on how I feel after birth (want to feel recovered first incase of side effects)


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi girls 

I’m on Tuesday so maybe me unless you go first @Bittersweet it must be so frustrating getting all these pains my BH have been lots daily and super sore. My little Lump was measuring the size yours is now two weeks ago :wacko:

I hope everyone is well <3


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl I think you may definitely be first! 

@Suggerhoney I think I’m definitely having prodromal labour had pains again last night they weren’t braxton hicks but didn’t really progress just stayed about the same for the whole thing. Honesty didn’t realise this was a thing and it’s rather annoying ](*,)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hello, 36 weeks! :o
Although given that this particular milestone has arrived bearing headaches and period-pain cramps, maybe it can just bugger off again.


----------



## wantingagirl

Omg I’ve had these labour pains too before for weeks but mine seem to be when I’m on RLT so avoided that this time lucky really considering all my issues but now I’m probably in for a long labour esp because I’m being induced at 36+6 :wacko:

boy I’m sure going to miss all these kicks :cry:
I’ll be going on depo until hubby gets the snip. 

I must catch up on everything the wireless drops here all the time! 

@Catmumof4 that sounds awful I thought a 5 year stretch was bad enough! 

@LoneWanderer happy 36 weeks!


----------



## MadamRose

So it’s nice here today - predicted to turn horrible from tomorrow. So the girls and I are going for a walk around the local nature reserve and to feed the ducks before they go to their dad’s this afternoon for the afternoon.

@LoneWanderer happy 36 weeks

@wantingagirl I’m definitely going to miss the kicks too!


----------



## wantingagirl

MadamRose said:


> So it’s nice here today - predicted to turn horrible from tomorrow. So the girls and I are going for a walk around the local nature reserve and to feed the ducks before they go to their dad’s this afternoon for the afternoon.
> 
> @LoneWanderer happy 36 weeks
> 
> @wantingagirl I’m definitely going to miss the kicks too!

sounds lovely hun….. I try and go for a walk every day but I’m struggling to walk more than 10 mins. 

oh my goodness the big rolls, bump snd having him to myself is all I’m going to miss. I think it’s why I have so many can’t believe this chapter is closing. I hope it’s easy for me to accept but I have a feeling it won’t be. Always wanted to be one of these people that were like I’m so done!


----------



## wantingagirl

Must remember too though that this it’s a good time to be induced as last few weeks are miserable but I can’t have a little pang I’m losing last two weeks. It’s also been really hard to accept that this is my last considering I’ve spent my last trimester at hospital kids haven’t felt kicks much or me getting bigger and hubby has missed all that too. Not to mention I’ll be labouring in a hospital where I don’t know anyone then up in a ro
With 6 other woman and 6 other babies. I usually stay in a very quiet hospital to bond for at least 3 days x


----------



## Bittersweet

Wantingagirl I totally get what you mean I’m so sad that actually we won’t be having any more and I’ll never get to go to due date and have the waiting and the ooh is this it sort of thing? 

pains are still here and the pressure making me feel like I need to poop :(. jn absolutely knackard. My friend said she thought the third appointment was for inductions on Monday so we will see. I’ve put my bag into my boot today and packed my sons up so just need to add his toiletries when the time comes.


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Wantingagirl I totally get what you mean I’m so sad that actually we won’t be having any more and I’ll never get to go to due date and have the waiting and the ooh is this it sort of thing?
> 
> pains are still here and the pressure making me feel like I need to poop :(. jn absolutely knackard. My friend said she thought the third appointment was for inductions on Monday so we will see. I’ve put my bag into my boot today and packed my sons up so just need to add his toiletries when the time comes.

If it’s so bad I’d be tempted to go back the triage - the pressure really doesn’t sound nice :(


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> If it’s so bad I’d be tempted to go back the triage - the pressure really doesn’t sound nice :(

It’s not any worse than yesterday to be honest. Yeah it’s weird it feels like my whole womb is falling out when I stand up as well


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> It’s not any worse than yesterday to be honest. Yeah it’s weird it feels like my whole womb is falling out when I stand up as well

Did you mention it to them when you were last there? If not maybe ring them?


----------



## MadamRose

A few pics from our walk - trying to get out at much as possible while the weather is nice :)


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah madam I mentioned it they just said without waters or more dilation nothing can be done. 
Your photos look lovely gorgeous girls


----------



## Bittersweet

So I now have a double appointment Monday? Is that normal? As in scan and then seeing the dr at 2/30 then 2:45


----------



## Bittersweet

Erm
Pretty sure I just lost my show?

thick thick mucus discharge defo not kelly like more snot like than ever slight tinge of blood in it not lots of blood just a wee bit?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yup that sounds like it! Maybe call to let midwife know and just keep an eye on things. Mine went like four weeks before baby though, but I'm probs just weird as most people say it happened within a few days of their labours.


----------



## Bittersweet

I never lost mine with my son. It does seem to be something out of nothing some woman have them laboured some have waited days or weeks. Gonna shower and shave jist in case thoigh haja


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aye definitely action stations from here, could be nowt but could very well be time... check bags are ready, then get your feet up, eat something small and try and chill out *just in case*!


----------



## Bittersweet

Bag already in car and sons bag packed bath is teddies and such. Trying to chill on sofa before I go to collect my son and my partner from work. Then got some enchiladas for tea and a chilled evening. I do hope this is it I know I’m little bit early still but obviously it’s indicting time


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose
Oh hon I'm so sorry it really us horrible. I hope things get going soon.

@Bittersweet
Yes that sounds like the show. I've had it happen just b4 labour and during labour but with Tommy I had it happen at 34 and 36 weeks and nothing but those terrible contractions that kept starting and stopping.
Glad u have everything ready just in case.
Looks like it's a race between u and wanting.
Cud be seeing some babies here very soon eeeeeek.


@Catmumof4
When I had pre Dominal labour with Tommy I had it at the back and front.
I had it happen at 29 33+6 35 and 36 weeks. Unfortunately never progressed to labour tho.
I lost my whole plug and had the show at 34 weeks too but still got to my induction at 37 weeks. Was so pissed off after weeks of pain and only 1 to 2 cm dilated and needing a stupid passery to get things going.


@wantingagirl
Not long for you now hon so exciting.


So AFM I'm a bit bummed tbh.
See consultant and thankfully he has given me some tablets for the reflux and more piriton and cream for the itching.
The itching has not been to bad lately.

As for induction I will not get a date untill I'm 36+4 days:-(

He said ideally he wants me to get to 38 weeks because even tho 37 weeks is classed as term its still classed as early term' and some babys lungs may not be fully mature and will need to go scbu.
I told him all my worries and how bad everything has been and he said if I'm still having all these symptoms when I see him next then he will do it at 37 weeks but if the medication he has given me helps and things calm down he said it will be 38 weeks.

Originally he wanted me to see him again on 28th August and also move my growth scan to that day.
But there fully booked and I cudnt be booked in untill 1st September at 36+4 weeks.
My scan is also that day. 

Thing is I'm so worried now that they're leaving it so late that they will get all booked up in delivery and I won't be able to get in at 37 weeks' and will end up being pushed to 38.

So I'm feeling a little down. I definitely don't want to go to 38 weeks :-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Happy 36 weeks @LoneWanderer


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks I’ve got left side back pain now which is new! 
Sorry to hear that suggar to be fair that’s the gestation they will set for me as well apparently it’s pretty normal to set the date Aron d 36 weeks in case anything changes for you. In terms of getting booked up my friend knew she was being induced and then ended up in the same afternoon so I wouldn’t worry about that


----------



## LoneWanderer

I've got terrible backache today, like tightening, doing my head in. Gonna jump in bath to try shift it. Baby going wild but movement is below belly button now so he has defs dropped a bit. Probably the reason for the backache, with the split muscles thanks to the diastasis recti I don't have any support down the front for him, so my back's probs taking the worst of it. Assuming so anyway.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney sorry you didn’t get the news you want at the hospital. Seems like such a strange thing to say regarding 37 weeks especially when they let you home birth from 37 weeks so the chance of a baby born at 37Weeks + needing SCBU must be so so slim!

@Bittersweet definitely sounds like things might be slowly kicking off for you!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bath did fuck all.
Gonna try ordering pizza.
Obviously won't help the backache, but you know, any excuse... :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose

Just seems so weird I will be having my last growth scan and consultant appointment at 36+4 and cud potentially be booked in for 37 weeks.
I said that to my consultant and he said well u already know it will be 37 to 38 weeks so u will be ready.
I'm definitely gonna tell him at that 36+4 appointment I can't go any further than 37 weeks. I think they keep some delivery rooms free for emergencies and high risk ladies. (I'm classed as very high risk)
I think that's how it works so hopefully I will be able to get in with no problems.



@LoneWanderer outch hon. Have u tried some paracetamol see it that helps at all?
Hope u enjoy ure pizza well deserved I say hehe.


So I've finally packed my hospital bags yay.
Only need to add a few last minute items on the day or day b4 of induction.
I'm in for a good week so I've packed loads hehe.



Also took some bump pics.

Here is me at 33 weeks with Tommy and at 32+4 weeks now.


Also did some bare belly shots. Excuse the skin


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer happy 36 weeks!! I’m sorry about the pain. Sounds like he’s just getting ready down nice and low. Pizza seems like a good decision lol. Pizza makes all things better. I am going to chow down on some after birth once I can eat delicious carbs again. Damn GD.

@Bittersweet sounds like things are getting started!!!

@wantingagirl looks like you may be first!! I don’t have the done feeling either. I think my husband does though lol. So we will see what he says about birth control after. 

@MadamRose looks like a fun walk! I’m sorry about the pain still. I hope it turns into labor soon!!

@Suggerhoney lovely bump!! That is weird that you have an appt at 36+4 and they aren’t giving you a date yet. I know we get our dates at 36 weeks but if they are planning on delivery at 37 weeks they should let you know sooner. At least two weeks ahead of time. I feel like I need that mentally to prepare.


----------



## Zoboe95

So I was fully prepared for my midwife appt torrow morning, told everyone at work when to expect me, told little one before she went to bed that we were having a lie in, got excited that I get to have a lie in ...then realised it's next week not this week damn baby brain!


----------



## LoneWanderer

I ate too much pizza.
Baby better not try coming in next 24 hours because I will now be in a food coma until tomorrow.

See y'all on the other side! :holly:


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @LoneWanderer happy 36 weeks!! I’m sorry about the pain. Sounds like he’s just getting ready down nice and low. Pizza seems like a good decision lol. Pizza makes all things better. I am going to chow down on some after birth once I can eat delicious carbs again. Damn GD.
> 
> @Bittersweet sounds like things are getting started!!!
> 
> @wantingagirl looks like you may be first!! I don’t have the done feeling either. I think my husband does though lol. So we will see what he says about birth control after.
> 
> @MadamRose looks like a fun walk! I’m sorry about the pain still. I hope it turns into labor soon!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney lovely bump!! That is weird that you have an appt at 36+4 and they aren’t giving you a date yet. I know we get our dates at 36 weeks but if they are planning on delivery at 37 weeks they should let you know sooner. At least two weeks ahead of time. I feel like I need that mentally to prepare.



I've been speaking to another lady who is also from the UK and she said she had a consultant appointment at 36+6 weeks and they booked her induction in for the very next day. 
I think they keep a few of the delivery rooms free for emergencies and high risk ladies. (I'm very high risk) 
And thinking back with Tommy i didn't get a date until 36+2 weeks. They booked me in for 37+2 but I ended up in the day assessment unit because I cud not cope with the itching any more and they brought my induction forward to 36+6 weeks and I gave birth early morning at 37 weeks.

Apparently no one gets a date for induction or sections untill 36 weeks or over. Don't know why but maybe it's so they know how busy it is etc. 
Just so disappointed I have to wait another 4 weeks to get a date. It feels like so long..
And knowing I cud of got one on the 28th Aug but there fully booked so I cudnt get in again until September 1st. It's just so annoying.
Hoping baby decides to make a early arrival himself but I doubt that will happen. If I wasn't being induced I wud definitely be going to 40 weeks or more. 



Zoboe95 said:


> So I was fully prepared for my midwife appt torrow morning, told everyone at work when to expect me, told little one before she went to bed that we were having a lie in, got excited that I get to have a lie in ...then realised it's next week not this week damn baby brain!


Awww man yes baby brain is so real lol.




LoneWanderer said:


> I ate too much pizza.
> Baby better not try coming in next 24 hours because I will now be in a food coma until tomorrow.
> 
> See y'all on the other side! :holly:


Haha awwww Lone bless ya. U enjoy ure food coma sweetheart . Hopefully baby stays put for a bit longer. Get that sleep in girrrrllllll


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer :holly: enjoy your food coma, hope it gives you a good night's sleep!


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 omg I have never had baby brain so bad as this pregnancy. I keep “losing” stuff that is right in front of me, I can’t remember words lol, and my memory is shot. I totally feel you.

@Suggerhoney omg a day before!!? That would be so stressful! At least you know it will be the week of 37-38, but still wish they could give you a day sooner. 

@LoneWanderer haha well if you are like me you enjoyed the pizza but will have terrible heartburn tonight. I hope you don’t though! I have tums right by my bed just in case as it always hits at night


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @Zoboe95 omg I have never had baby brain so bad as this pregnancy. I keep “losing” stuff that is right in front of me, I can’t remember words lol, and my memory is shot. I totally feel you.
> 
> @Suggerhoney omg a day before!!? That would be so stressful! At least you know it will be the week of 37-38, but still wish they could give you a day sooner.
> 
> @LoneWanderer haha well if you are like me you enjoyed the pizza but will have terrible heartburn tonight. I hope you don’t though! I have tums right by my bed just in case as it always hits at night


Thank you hon. I'm glad I have all my bags packed so I am ready.


----------



## Bittersweet

Woke up and still pregnant the pains seem to have gone and I’ve got a bruised feeling on my lower bump


----------



## Bittersweet

Also had terrible loose stools sorry tmi not diahorroa jist loose stools in the night


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet definitely sounds like things are slowly happening for you!


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> @Bittersweet definitely sounds like things are slowly happening for you!

Do you think? Don’t really remember this like it’s so stop start I guess if pains hit badly or waters go il know lol


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> Also had terrible loose stools sorry tmi not diahorroa jist loose stools in the night

Same, same.

Except in my case the pizza and kebab combo is likely to blame :rofl:

Does sound like you're heading to the finish line quite rapidly though, just keep watching those symptoms and call the midwives if/when you need them.


----------



## Bittersweet

Hahaha lone too funny! Thank you my oh thinks baby will come at weekend. 
I’ve made myself a pancake still hungry away to make myself an omelette


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet yes all sound like the right things. The cervix has to thin etc first before it can dilate so maybe that’s what lots of the pains have been doing and it can be normal for body to have a clear out before labour


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks. Maybe il not make induction at 38 weeks then after all


----------



## LoneWanderer

Consultant tomoz morning, delivery date time, eeeek!

Am expecting ~26th (39+1) but we shall see. Baby is massive, maybe they'll take pity on me and do it tomoz aft ahahahaha!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Eeek lone how exciting


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer very exciting getting a date!!! 

I think my midwife was hoping I might have baby overnight tonight as she said she was on ca Thursday night - I’m 100% sure it isn’t going to happen :lol:


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer so exciting you will have a date!!!!

@Bittersweet I had a clear out two days before I had my son!! FXD for you!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks I’ve had some what feels like ligament pain? Right hand side of my bump and then all down below


----------



## atx614

My round ligament is on the side but only on the bottom. Not all the way down the side. But i think it’s normal to go down the side too. Mine is just low on the sides


----------



## LoneWanderer

Think I've recovered from the overindulgence last night...
Definitely gonna order a Chinese to celebrate :rofl:

This excessive weight gain when I'm pregnant... bloody mystery, can't explain it at all ;)


----------



## Bittersweet

:rofl:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Neversayno said:


> Just catching up and enjoying reading all birth stories!
> 
> I had a 4 day failed induction leading to an emergency c section with my first so induction is not even an option for me!
> Confirmed elective will either be at 37+6 or 38+3 but will be confirmed by consultant in a couple of weeks. Tbh id like to go into natural labour before then and give vbac a go but as we all know I have zero control over that!
> 
> we’ll both have to stay in 24hrs because of the GD anyway. I’ve got my head round that now. Really struggling in afternoons now just seem to lose all energy!!

What do you mean you’ve got no control over that? You have complete autonomy and can choose to birth however you like… whoever is telling you you can’t go for a vbac after a failed induction and a section is not allowing you your rights and only concerned about their birthing statistics.


----------



## MadamRose

My pains have started up but as I’ve had something every yeah that has lead to nothing I’m expecting this to be the same and have fizzled out in an hour or two


----------



## LoneWanderer

So for like an hour I've had something akin to a dead leg, or maybe a cramp, down my right thigh. Really quite unpleasant. Can only presume baby is now sat on a nerve or something. Unless it's a new quirk of the SPD. I will ask consultant tomoz. 

Dr Google says I'm dying of blood clots and severed arteries and whatnot, obvs. Dr Google is a massively unhelpful dickhead. :rofl:


----------



## atx614

Haha I hate dr google. I googled last night why my feet were so dry and peeling which isn’t normal for me and it came up as possible cancer! But kept reading and said it could be a side effect of gestational diabetes. But damn google always scares the shit out of me. And Chinese food sounds so damn good. 

@MadamRose ah I hope they turn into something this time!!!


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 im not too hopeful as they’ve been there about an hour and a half and haven’t really changed ](*,)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
Oooow yay so exciting ure about to get ure date hon. Can't wait to start seeing photos of these beautiful babies. 

@Bittersweet 
Oh no so disappointing when it just stops. 
I really hope it is the strat of something tho and they come back and it's not just predominal labour:?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose they may pick up yet hon keep ure fingers crossed. Hopefully they don't fizzle out. 


@LoneWanderer 
I think babies head is on my nerve as well. Terrible hip pain and like sciatica on left side. 
May have to try sleeping on my right side and see if he moves off the nerve. 


I get round ligament pain low down each side but sometimes in the middle to feels so sharp. 

Been itching again today but not badly. Have noticed the palms of my hands and souls of feet have been mildly itchy too. 
Will keep and eye on it because that's a classic sign of ICP. If it gets worse I will call the Day Assessment Unit and get bloods done again but only if it gets worse. 

Nearly 33 weeks now and I do feel like this week has gone fast. Feels like it's only Tuesday and it Thursday.

When i hit 36 weeks I'll be happy for baby to come. 
My braxton hicks have really cranked up. I get so so many now and some are painful. 
Nothing regular tho. 

Did have a load of EWCM the other day which I thought was odd. 
Looked like ovulation cm.


----------



## Zoboe95

Feel like I've dropped Massively since yesterday! Also think I'm ahead in looks of last time! Below left is today, below right is 35 weeks with no 1!! Will try to compare this week and last week in a min!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all read through like 3 pages and @LoneWanderer you have me in stitches I'm glad you recovered from the food coma and celebrated with Chinese!! Lol!!

@Bittersweet It definitely sounds like your just on that cusp of labour! A show, clear out and starting to dilate all sounds really promising! And I think I might have said? Not sure but I had Isabella at 36 weeks and she didn't need nicu or anything!

SO I have been in hospital because of severe dehydration because I couldn't keep anything down so the Dr put me on anti sickness tablets until the end!! Also got to have bloods repeated because 2 of the markers were up a bit from normal for obstetric cholestasis xx


----------



## Zoboe95

So excited for these babies to arrive!! ... @LoneWanderer hope you enjoyed your Chinese 

Good luck all!! 

I compared last week to this week, and they don't look very different, so maybe not dropped!


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I’ve still got the odd one but definitely seem to be fizzling out :( I just wish it would turn into something now :(


----------



## LoneWanderer

Leg pain and back pain both sort of tightening, crampy, not much fun at all. Pressure in back and bum.

Chow mein was banging though. Gonna regret it in the night when the heartburn kicks in but hey. Worth it.


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer sounds really promising x


----------



## LoneWanderer

Catmumof4 said:


> @LoneWanderer sounds really promising x

Hope not, I'm not even close to ready :rofl:


----------



## atx614

@Catmumof4 oh man I’m sorry you had to go in! And I really hope the tablets work for you. When will you find out your blood results about the OC?


----------



## Bittersweet

How’s everyone today l? Pressure so bad in my lady bits this morning and defo tightenings again. Some painful some not. Will see how the day goes


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet seems like these babies like teasing! Hope this is it for you!


----------



## Zoboe95

@Bittersweet baby is a real tease!! FX for today!! 

I've just woken up to the sounds of pouring rain, and my toddler saying 'mummy, I need a wee, but zogs going to get me!' ...the child loves Zog on TV, but she had a nightmare about him once, and now it's definitely a love hate relationship!


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks alll oh took the car today (his is in garage)’so he’ll need to come home if it gets worse lol


----------



## Zoboe95

@Bittersweet that would just be typical timing then!


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Thanks alll oh took the car today (his is in garage)’so he’ll need to come home if it gets worse lol

Doesn’t it always happen at the worst times :rofl:
My eldest is going to Birmingham about an hour drive from where we live today - she’s desperate to be here when baby is born. I’d say I’m tempting fate but I have a horrible feeling I’m going to make it to 39 weeks + this time


----------



## Bittersweet

Wouldn’t it just. I have been really optimistic that baby was on way but now I feel I’ll not go til induction and I’m just worried I’m gonna be made to wait to 38!


----------



## wantingagirl

Ugh @MadamRose & @Bittersweet how annoying! 

I was bloody awake from 12-4 am listening to a woman in labour ugh. She’s at the other end of the hall too and I’m down a corridor then In a side room. I ended up having to put earplugs in and could still slightly here her over them :wacko:


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh wanting I remember that with my son it was horrendous you felt for them but also felt like shhh now


----------



## wantingagirl

Bittersweet said:


> Oh wanting I remember that with my son it was horrendous you felt for them but also felt like shhh now

I actually muttered under my breath can you shut the fuck up now :haha:

this has been going on hearing this at least 3 times a week for over 6 weeks now haha I was thinking give the girl some gas and air :wacko:


----------



## LoneWanderer

So baby is coming 25th August at the very latest, eeek.

Honestly though my money's on middle of next week sometime.


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> So baby is coming 25th August at the very latest, eeek.
> 
> Honestly though my money's on middle of next week sometime.

How exciting!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Anyone ever had a almost constant dull ache basically right on the front of their pubic bone? Had this for the last two hours but no idea what it actually is.


----------



## Bittersweet

Yes madam rose it feels like I’m bruised. Lone how exciting for you!!!! I’m so hoping mine is here by next weekend


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Yes madam rose it feels like I’m bruised. Lone how exciting for you!!!! I’m so hoping mine is here by next weekend

Mine doesn’t quite feel bruise it’s like a constant ache behind it or something though my bump does sometimes feel bruised


----------



## Bittersweet

Baby going down maybe?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Notes say growth has slowed down.
But notes also say baby is starting to engage.
So I'm not reading owt into that.

Got to isolate before op so it looks like other half will get his early finish after all :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Haha I bet his work will be happy! my oh has decided to take 2 weeek annual leave not paternity leave but his work were great with my son let him have the day I gave birth jist as being off not eating into leave or that. He worked whilst we were at hospital and stopped when we came home so it worked out well


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer yay for having and end date. The end is near lol.

@Bittersweet sounds like the pain may be baby settling low. With you having no car baby’s arrival will probably be this weekend lol. 

@MadamRose hopefully your daughter will be able to get home in time if you go this weekend!!! Have your other labors been long?

with my son I barely made it to the hospital and it’s only 20 mins away. So I am worried about if she comes before induction that I will have a car baby!


----------



## Zoboe95

@wantingagirl that doesn't sound much fun

@LoneWanderer exciting you have an end date!! 

My Oh doesn't qualify for paternity as he started his job too recently, and he only has 2 days of holiday left this year, because we didn't realise he wouldn't get paternity until too late so it's going to be busy!


----------



## MadamRose

atx614 said:


> @LoneWanderer yay for having and end date. The end is near lol.
> 
> @Bittersweet sounds like the pain may be baby settling low. With you having no car baby’s arrival will probably be this weekend lol.
> 
> @MadamRose hopefully your daughter will be able to get home in time if you go this weekend!!! Have your other labors been long?
> 
> with my son I barely made it to the hospital and it’s only 20 mins away. So I am worried about if she comes before induction that I will have a car baby!

She only went for the day she just got back. However my birth partner messages to say her and her husband are going away in their caravan for the weekend today until Sunday


----------



## Bittersweet

We still have my car so if I go we can use mine. 
Madam rose oh I hope the baby stays put then for this weekend


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet as awful as it sounds I sorta hope it does - I’m so so done now!


----------



## Bittersweet

Makes sense madam and I’m totally with you cramps been bad today and lower left back pain again so fustrating


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Makes sense madam and I’m totally with you cramps been bad today and lower left back pain again so fustrating

This is exactly how I am - if I didn’t keep getting stupid pains I wouldn’t worry as much


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> This is exactly how I am - if I didn’t keep getting stupid pains I wouldn’t worry as much

Oh totally!


More jelly like mucus when wiping there. Please lord let this weekend be the weekend


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet good luck hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose and @Bittersweet 
This is exactly what I was like with Tommy. I kept saying if it wasn't for the contractions I wudnt be bothered. I just felt like I was having a ton of pain and contractions for nothing and I remember I just wanted it all to just Stop if it wasn't labour or be labour. Its so incredibly frustrating. 

Hope ures do get going and do end up being it. It's just so exhausting. I'm terrified of it happening again. 

When u get contractions u just want it to be it. U don't want them to keep starting and getting all ure hopes up and then nothing. 

@MadamRose 
We live and hour and a half a way from Birmingham. I had my liver transplant done at the Queen Elizabeth Hospital in Birmingham. Its such a huge and amazing Hospital. 
But a long way from home so felt alone being in there at the time. 

@wantingagirl 
Oh gosh that's happened to me a few times. With Tommy I was in because of the predominal labour pains and at 3am I woke to a womon screaming and telling sooooo loud. She was swearing too. 
Just the thing u want to hear knowing u yourself has to go through it. 
I was petrified lol. 

@LoneWanderer 
Oh my gosh u have a date. That's so exciting hon. 


@Zoboe95 
Ure bump looks a bit bigger this time and slightly higher. 
Beautiful bump hon. 


@Catmumof4 
Are u still in hospital hon? What are u bile levels now and have they put u on Urso? I've been on it since 27 weeks. 


Anyone else been majorly constipated? 
I'm normally complaining of diareah but now I'm so so stuck. I have been but its hard as rock. 
Gave me such bad bad ache and I don't feel hungry at all. 


Done all my housework today so I can now chill yay.


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet have you got a birthing ball? If so get on that and rotate your hips in circles or figures of 8


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney im worried I won’t know when the real thing starts especially as I labour well until around 7cm. I need to ensure the midwives have enough time to get to me etc. How did you know the difference? 

And I can imagine being that far away from home after such a big op was horrible!


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> @Bittersweet have you got a birthing ball? If so get on that and rotate your hips in circles or figures of 8

I do yeah I spend a good hour or so a day but I’m hop on just now I’m getting like a sore lady but that radiates to my back nown


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> I do yeah I spend a good hour or so a day but I’m hop on just now I’m getting like a sore lady but that radiates to my back nown

That could be a good thing - might be baby pushing down, I can’t remember at what point but at some point during my labour I can no longer sit down on my ball! Definitely get making circles and figure if 8s


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney im worried I won’t know when the real thing starts especially as I labour well until around 7cm. I need to ensure the midwives have enough time to get to me etc. How did you know the difference?
> 
> And I can imagine being that far away from home after such a big op was horrible!


I was induced in the end hon but when my contractions strated with the induction they felt the same. 
Wud get pain in my lower back and front. Only difference is they got regular and closer together and by the time they were 2 mins apart i was wanting gas and air but wasn't aloud it. 
Kept thinking it was gonna fizzle out but it got to 1 min apart. They put a drip up and from that point it's all a bit of a blur I just remember it getting real bad and contractions were on top of each other.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> I do yeah I spend a good hour or so a day but I’m hop on just now I’m getting like a sore lady but that radiates to my back nown


Outch that sounds baby going down hon.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> I was induced in the end hon but when my contractions strated with the induction they felt the same.
> Wud get pain in my lower back and front. Only difference is they got regular and closer together and by the time they were 2 mins apart i was wanting gas and air but wasn't aloud it.
> Kept thinking it was gonna fizzle out but it got to 1 min apart. They put a drip up and from that point it's all a bit of a blur I just remember it getting real bad and contractions were on top of each other.

Ugh that’s my worry especially with the home birth midwives needing time to arrive etc!


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggerhoney said:


> Outch that sounds baby going down hon.

I dunno how much further it can go without falling out haha


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> I dunno how much further it can go without falling out haha

Baby will be making things happen to your cervix if that low!


----------



## Bittersweet

Hope so! All my movements are now belly button level or below


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Hope so! All my movements are now belly button level or below

Definitely sounds like baby is low then!


----------



## Neversayno

Reiko_ctu said:


> What do you mean you’ve got no control over that? You have complete autonomy and can choose to birth however you like… whoever is telling you you can’t go for a vbac after a failed induction and a section is not allowing you your rights and only concerned about their birthing statistics.

sorry, I probably didn’t make myself very clear! I just meant induction is not an option for me personally because of the traumatic time I had last time so I meant I have no control over when baby comes and if she comes before term so I don’t have to be induced again! Or suddenly gets too big because of the GD and I have to be induced or have a section. 



atx614 said:


> Haha I hate dr google. I googled last night why my feet were so dry and peeling which isn’t normal for me and it came up as possible cancer! But kept reading and said it could be a side effect of gestational diabetes. But damn google always scares the shit out of me. And Chinese food sounds so damn good.
> 
> my feet are so dry and I have regular pedicures! My beautician noticed 2 weeks ago so I’ve been having one a week to keep on top of it haha
> 
> @MadamRose ah I hope they turn into something this time!!!

. So close now!! 



LoneWanderer said:


> So baby is coming 25th August at the very latest, eeek.
> 
> Honestly though my money's on middle of next week sometime.

it’s great you have a date! Hopefully I will just be a few days behind you!


----------



## Catmumof4

atx614 said:


> @Catmumof4 oh man I’m sorry you had to go in! And I really hope the tablets work for you. When will you find out your blood results about the OC?

They I got the second lot bk and the bile acids have come down but the other one is still double normal so have consultant Mon who will c Lol! Thank you for asking xx


----------



## Catmumof4

LoneWanderer said:


> So baby is coming 25th August at the very latest, eeek.
> 
> Honestly though my money's on middle of next week sometime.

Ahh that's great u got a date!!!! That's for a section isn't it? Xx


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose ugh sucks your birthing partner left when you are almost 38 weeks!! But I am glad your daughter is back already.

@Bittersweet ah definitely sounds like baby will come soon!! FXd!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@MadamRose do you have a backup birth partner? 

@Bittersweet sounds sooo promising have you been checked again recently? Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

@Suggerhoney why did they refuse you gas and air? This is what I’m concerned about if I don’t get it in time. They give you it whenever you want where I live our labour room is right next to the normal ward but the rules are so different here :wacko:

hope things start happening for you girls soon! 
We are all getting so close!


----------



## Bittersweet

Half 3 in the morning and I’ve been woken by nausea heartburn and these pains. Trying to get comfy to get some more sleep but not happening


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet hope you managed to get back to sleep!


----------



## MadamRose

No pains for me today (though it is only 10am) I think I’ve had enough over the last 4 days! But the pressure I’m feeling this morning is building. It was meant to rain all day today but it’s now sunny, the girls have asked to go on a bike ride - so that’s the plan - means I can get a bit of walking in too!


----------



## Bittersweet

I did eventually. The pains are here today with a vengeance but inquest of they are more pelvic pains as they really kicked off when I walked the dog this morning . Been up since 6. Every time I roll over it hurts as lyning on the sofa.


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet sounds like baby’s head is low and causing lots of discomfort! When is your next appointment?


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh girls it sucks!

I can’t even lie in bed without the having to turn over every 30-45 mins and when I sit up my tailbone goes numb. Never really had this with the others but wasn’t on bed rest with them. My pelvis feels like it’s going to break and this cystitis I’ve constantly got is horrendous. The pressure is horrendous, I have constant headaches too and nausea all day yesterday and today and loads of constipation. The joys!

It’s laughable my ticker says 6.5lbs but at 35 weeks he was estimated 6lbs 12 god I hope it’s wrong lol 

P.s i thought the heartburn was suppose to go by now! :haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> @Bittersweet sounds like baby’s head is low and causing lots of discomfort! When is your next appointment?

So so much!Monday so I really really hope he agrees to induce me ASAP


----------



## wantingagirl

This was me last weds. Excuse the scraped back hair sometimes I would have it down but I don’t have the energy :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Bittersweet said:


> So so much!Monday so I really really hope he agrees to induce me ASAP

gosh I hope so!


----------



## wantingagirl

If I wasn’t here I wouldn’t be induced until 39 weeks. I have such mixed feelings one part of me wants to have at home at 39 weeks to get the birth I wanted and savour that last few weeks since its my last pregnancy the other part of me is fed up and want it to be over!


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet fingers crossed! My midwife didn’t think I’d make my 38 week appointment at 38+3 on Wednesday but I’m pretty sure I will! Not even sure she’s allowed to do a stretch or anything til 40 but I may ask anyway


----------



## Bittersweet

I find it so fustrating in some ways because I feel like it’s our bodies we should get the choice on what they do!


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet thats why I’ll ask especially as I’ll likely be 40+3 until I see her again after that. All she can say is no, but she’s supportive of my home birth so she may get how much I was to get things going.


----------



## Bittersweet

Hope so for you hun


----------



## MadamRose

So much pressure on this walk, just sat for a rest while the girls play on the park, if this isn’t doing something to my cervix I may cry :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Haha madam honestly the things we do to get these babies coming


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet im 99% sure it’s what kick started things with my 2nd went on a walk to my sisters for a bbq, then walked back after (down the bumpy canal path) labour started at 2am the next morning


----------



## Zoboe95

@wantingagirl misread your post as 'consultant headaches' instead of 'constant headaches' ...thinking that's when the consultants bother you too much and you can't deal with it any more


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet is there an option of you going home now? Since even if you have the baby early it’ll be okay now? Then you could still have a home birth! I’m not sure if there are other risks or anything with cervix tunneling though as I don’t know much about it. But if they had you in bed rest so you wouldn’t go early, but now you are in a safe timeline maybe they would let yoy


----------



## MadamRose

Lost more of my bloody show - at what point can I have a tantrum at my body for being such a tease :evil:


----------



## wantingagirl

@Zoboe95 that’s funny, I’ve seen so many of them too maybe that’s not helping :haha:

@MadamRose that’s so annoying! They did do a sweep for me at 39 weeks with Eloise only time been that early but couldn’t completely reach it. Still needed a pessary but they did say I was 2/3 cm. standardly where I am now they would break your waters fhen but where I live they won’t and refuse to induce you til 39 weeks which the doctors here think is so bizarre!


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl its crazy how the rules change for each hospital. Like so many trusts have stopped home births again - thankfully mine havent but it’s another reason I’d like baby to come sooner rather than later before they feel they need to


----------



## LoneWanderer

Was convinced baby was gonna come last night. Insane pains and really restless and all that.

Today - nowt. Normal. Guess not then hahahaha


----------



## Bittersweet

atx614 said:


> @Bittersweet is there an option of you going home now? Since even if you have the baby early it’ll be okay now? Then you could still have a home birth! I’m not sure if there are other risks or anything with cervix tunneling though as I don’t know much about it. But if they had you in bed rest so you wouldn’t go early, but now you are in a safe timeline maybe they would let yoy

I’m at home anyway hun. 
No we have blood group issues and group b strep so il need to be in for a few days for baby to get treatment. 
Went for another tiny walk with my son as he wanted to go see the sheep and omg intensive pains on lower bump like horrendous 

hoovering and mopping now cause I just need to lol

@MadamRose youre defo gonna go in the next few days


----------



## wantingagirl

MadamRose said:


> @wantingagirl its crazy how the rules change for each hospital. Like so many trusts have stopped home births again - thankfully mine havent but it’s another reason I’d like baby to come sooner rather than later before they feel they need to

oh I know it’s so crazy isn’t it and I really hope it happens for you soon to avoid a hospital stay. I take my hat off to you for having a home birth <3

breaking your waters and a 37 week induction seems like such a normal thing here although it would prob be 38 if I hadn’t been here so long think another week for me and my kids would be torture.


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet I hope you are right!

@LoneWanderer uhh how annoying. If you go before your section date will you try for vaginal delivery or still have a section?

@wantingagirl if I have to go to the hospital I’ll be discharging us basically straight away I won’t be staying there.


----------



## wantingagirl

I was thinking if anyone’s up for it we should really setup a fb group or WhatsApp so we can keep in contact unless this thread continues you can all help me stay sane snd tell me all the reasons why I shouldn’t be broody again after this :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

wantingagirl said:


> I was thinking if anyone’s up for it we should really setup a fb group or WhatsApp so we can keep in contact unless this thread continues you can all help me stay sane snd tell me all the reasons why I shouldn’t be broody again after this :haha:

Super idea :) I set up a Facebook group for my September birth group with DD2- we still share updates etc now!


----------



## Bittersweet

wantingagirl said:


> I was thinking if anyone’s up for it we should really setup a fb group or WhatsApp so we can keep in contact unless this thread continues you can all help me stay sane snd tell me all the reasons why I shouldn’t be broody again after this :haha:

I’d be up for this! Though we know each other anyway haha but I think that would be good!


----------



## MadamRose

So greggs brought out new vegan food which was super dangerous - glad I haven’t got long left as starting to get lazy with food etc and I’d be super fat :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

MadamRose said:


> @LoneWanderer uhh how annoying. If you go before your section date will you try for vaginal delivery or still have a section?

Oh good lord no, this baby is being chopped out of me no matter what, even if I have to do it myself :rofl:

I. Do. Not. Birth. ;)

Nah seriously though I was well up for labour with #1, grand plans of a calm water birth and all that. But when that went out the window (if induction had worked it would have been epidural and monitoring) I said bollocks to induction, get me the section.

And then I kept toying with the VBAC idea for this one, just to avoid the shitty recovery - section scar plus newborn plus toddler sounds like hell. But I am fairly sure my pelvis would actually split in two if I tried to part my legs, and I can't face going any later than 39 weeks because this child is off-the-charts massive, and within a couple of hours of hitting the hospital I wanna be holding a baby.

Yo ho yo ho, it's the section life for me. (Darn it, no pirate emojis)


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet i was group b strep positive with my son! But didn’t get to the hospital in time and he came too quickly for any antibiotics beforehand! Thank goodness he was just fine though, but we did have to stay an extra day so they could make sure.


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer haha! At least you know your body so don’t have to attempt it. I hope your body doesn’t go into natural labor before your section date!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Anyone want a toddler? Will happily post him wherever, the further the better. ;) He's found the secret 'noisy toy' box while I was sorting out, and now every single thing that can beep, whistle, hum, bang or sing is scattered around the living room and going off at once(!)


----------



## Catmumof4

The ladies from the Oct Nov group have a Facebook page? 

Earliest I got a sweep was 38 weeks because baby was so low I felt and prob looked like I was walking with a bowling ball between my legs! 

@wantingagirl I think @atx614 meant the comment about getting home to you? I was going to ask the same thing? 

@Bittersweet would the Drs just let u carry on now at this gestation? If so I hope it's something starting for you!


----------



## LoneWanderer

I'm sure my first sweep with #1 was just after 37 weeks?? Can't remember exactly but I think it was early. But then they were freaking out about how massive he was meant to be. I had four in total. They did nowt.


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer I'm a bit scared of an elective section I always had the relief of adrenalin to distract me!!! The thought of doing it all alert and aware is terrifying. I'm so jealous of how calm u r!! I have had many sweeps in my baby history and non ever did anything for me but I know people it did work for. Always made me feel I was trying something though lol x


----------



## wantingagirl

Catmumof4 said:


> The ladies from the Oct Nov group have a Facebook page?
> 
> Earliest I got a sweep was 38 weeks because baby was so low I felt and prob looked like I was walking with a bowling ball between my legs!
> 
> @wantingagirl I think @atx614 meant the comment about getting home to you? I was going to ask the same thing?
> 
> @Bittersweet would the Drs just let u carry on now at this gestation? If so I hope it's something starting for you!

what was that hun? Xx


----------



## Catmumof4

@wantingagirl would you be able to go home now that your not at a bad gestation to give birth? I don't know anything about tuneling or the risks associated xx


----------



## Catmumof4

Does this look like she has dropped off a little bit? I don't get growth charts xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Fab we can set up the fb group whenever it will be so lovely I’m still in a few and one as far back as my 2013 birth. It’s so lovely seeing them all grow up. 

haha @Bittersweet your stuck with me <3 still can’t believe when I seen your post your baby pick i was like noooooooo one day apart :haha:

I had group b strep at the beginning of this pregnancy. At home they just monitor your on the doppler but here I’ll be hooked to the ctg the whole labour and the drip for antibiotics regardless if I have it now or not :wacko: 

Regarding the greggs I just had a chicken wrap, a choc yoghurt, prawns with a cocktail sauce, a juice, some some apples you know to be healthy haha and now having crisps snd a choc bar. I’m celebrating my M&S buy and avoiding a shitty hospital lunch for one day haha! £17 for all that though! No wonder he’s big :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Catmumof4 said:


> @wantingagirl would you be able to go home now that your not at a bad gestation to give birth? I don't know anything about tuneling or the risks associated xx

nope it’s too late to fly safely at this gestation and the only way they would let me is if where I’m from would induce me at 37 weeks and they won’t. He’s already on the 99th centile


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer that’s totally fair enough! It sounds like your toddler is trying to push your buttons today

@wantingagirl sounds yummy! I’m regretting eating both at once now as I feel :sick:


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah I had the infection in my urine and womb ar 24 weeks so possibly baby already has it. They need to take blood from the cord and do some tests as well due to some blood group concerns (basically our bloods mix not rhesus negative and my body can reject the pregnancy) at the least it’ll be 24/48 hours of phototherapy worst would be what happened with my son. So for those reasons as well I’d feel better being in. 

cat yes. When the uterine contractions started intermittently at 28 weeks they said they wouldn’t stop then again at 32 and then last week. I’ve surprised everyone I think including myself by managing to go as far as I have. 

wanting haha I know madness!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Catmumof4 said:


> @LoneWanderer I'm a bit scared of an elective section I always had the relief of adrenalin to distract me!!! The thought of doing it all alert and aware is terrifying. I'm so jealous of how calm u r!! I have had many sweeps in my baby history and non ever did anything for me but I know people it did work for. Always made me feel I was trying something though lol x

See I'm the exact opposite, the emergency way scares me - I like to know exactly what is happening and when, no surprises at all, everything to schedule and somebody telling me exactly what to do and when. Honestly I can't claim to have been alert or aware though, I'd been in hosp for three days by then so running on very little sleep, and it is pretty much a blur. But yeah it was just so, so calm and really... nice isn't the right word, but it certainly wasn't unpleasant. And by the time any pain actually kicked in I'd had a good sleep and some food, had the baby to distract me (and lots of lovely morphine too). I think I'd have been gutted to go through all the pain of labour and then still end up with the section anyway, which was the most likely outcome - better to just skip straight to the end IMO :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@wantingagirl 
It was mainly down to the first midwife I had. She was kinda old school and kept saying u dont need the gas yet. 
But I really did feel when u contractions were only 2 mins apart and strong I needed it but she just kept telling me to breath through it. 

Thankfully that was just b4 they changed shifts. She introduced me to my new midwife that wud be looking after me and as soon as the other one buggered off the new one said do u need the gas honey? I was like oh yes please and she got me it. 
Hope I have a nice sympathetic midwife this time that will give me it earlier. 
The only thing the first midwife gave to me was some tablets for pain. They did nothing. 

@LoneWanderer 
Hahahahaha u make me laugh so much :rofl:
Those loud toys are annoying tho. Hope said toddler is behaving today LOL. 

@MadamRose 
I really think ure gonna go in a few days hon just a feeling. 

@Bittersweet 
Sounds like baby is extremely low. 
My baby is low too but not engaged yet. 
Hope they agree to inducing u soon and don't make u wait to 38 weeks. That's what I'm really worried about. 
33 weeks today so going to 38 is another 5 weeks away and no way I can go that long. Even 4 weeks seems to long but I know they definitely won't do it b4 37 weeks:wacko:
My kids will be going back to school and then I should be going in hopefully. 
I really hope I get booked in for 3rd or 4th September[-o&lt;

@Catmumof4 
So glad ure bile levels came down hon. That's what happened to me too. I am getting a bit itchy now again tho but not bad. If it gets worse I will call the Day Assessment Unit bit hoping I won't need to do that untill 35 ish weeks so then hopefully they can give me a induction date. Still can't believe I have to wait to 36+4 to get a date it's so shit.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@wantingagirl 
That is a very impressive bump hon. 
Urghhhh cystitis is awful I'm so sorry u have that. I hate it when I get that it's just horrible.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I hope you are right! Not sure I can cope much longer! I really am done now!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Also being booked in for three weeks away is nice coz I'm gonna try really hard to get my iron levels up for the rest of August - basically existing on cereal and spinach from here on in. After #1 I was pretty anaemic for months, presume due to the blood loss from surgery, and I fucking HATE iron pills so instead I intend to just eat my way out of the danger zone ahead of time.

So I don't know if it's the same everywhere, but basically we have the pre-op booked on the Monday then the section on the Wednesday, and on the Mon I have to have bloods done obvs, take some pills to prep etc, and also both have a covid swab done. And then we have to isolate completely for the next two days until we are admitted for the op. 

So I am hoping that between the covid test, having both his jabs, having been isolating, working for the hospital, and cases dropping here, might all mean they are more lenient about other half staying around after the op to look after me and baby. But we'll see, hospital midwives are - in my humble experience - a bunch of absolute witches :rofl: 

But if not, my own midwife is coming for the section anyway and it sounds like she'll stay to look after me on the ward for the first day, so that'll be nice.


----------



## Bittersweet

These contractions have been pretty regular all day. Baby such a tease lol. I hope not as well honestly the pain I literally walk for about 5’mkns and the lower bump pain is excruciating and then lower back and pressure


----------



## wantingagirl

Bittersweet said:


> Yeah I had the infection in my urine and womb ar 24 weeks so possibly baby already has it. They need to take blood from the cord and do some tests as well due to some blood group concerns (basically our bloods mix not rhesus negative and my body can reject the pregnancy) at the least it’ll be 24/48 hours of phototherapy worst would be what happened with my son. So for those reasons as well I’d feel better being in.
> 
> cat yes. When the uterine contractions started intermittently at 28 weeks they said they wouldn’t stop then again at 32 and then last week. I’ve surprised everyone I think including myself by managing to go as far as I have.
> 
> wanting haha I know madness!

i had it early on hun it doesn’t pass to baby whilst pregnant but it can be passed through birth I had it the whole way through with Leo <3

I’ve re-read though hun maybe yours is slightly different how weird about the bloods mixing only ever heard of that with RH-negative x


----------



## wantingagirl

@MadamRose i feel really sick too now :haha:

@Suggerhoney thanks hun. Omg I would have hunted that midwife painkillers she having a laugh


----------



## wantingagirl

LoneWanderer said:


> Also being booked in for three weeks away is nice coz I'm gonna try really hard to get my iron levels up for the rest of August - basically existing on cereal and spinach from here on in. After #1 I was pretty anaemic for months, presume due to the blood loss from surgery, and I fucking HATE iron pills so instead I intend to just eat my way out of the danger zone ahead of time.
> 
> So I don't know if it's the same everywhere, but basically we have the pre-op booked on the Monday then the section on the Wednesday, and on the Mon I have to have bloods done obvs, take some pills to prep etc, and also both have a covid swab done. And then we have to isolate completely for the next two days until we are admitted for the op.
> 
> So I am hoping that between the covid test, having both his jabs, having been isolating, working for the hospital, and cases dropping here, might all mean they are more lenient about other half staying around after the op to look after me and baby. But we'll see, hospital midwives are - in my humble experience - a bunch of absolute witches :rofl:
> 
> But if not, my own midwife is coming for the section anyway and it sounds like she'll stay to look after me on the ward for the first day, so that'll be nice.

I love things being planned that’s why I’m kind of glad with my induction in a way


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer have to ever tried Spatone to help with your iron? 

@Bittersweet hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## playgirl666

@Suggerhoney that reminds me when I have having my first they gave me 2 paracetamol! I was like are u having a laugh haha, but all 4 of mine I have only had gas and air xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
I just feel now u have anther show that its close hon. Really hope I am right too. 
Any tightenings today? 


@Bittersweet 
I did the hoovering and kept lunging with it when I was 39+6 weeks with our 10 year old. Low and behold i went into labour that night haha. 
That feeling ure describing is horrible. I get it now sometimes but I can remember it being real bad from 35 weeks with Tommy. I remember walking up the school and everyone was just staring at me because I was walking at snails paste holding my lower stomach and huffing and puffing. Literally felt like he was going to just fall out. 
So uncomfortable ](*,)

@wantingagirl 

Hahaha I know rite. I was like they won't do anything and she said just see how it goes. 
I did ask for the gas when the contractions were 2 mins apart and she just said you don't need that yet just keep breathing through like u are' ure doing really well. 

Hope I get it earlier this time..
I mean it's right there anyway all they have to do is switch it on. 
Hope I get a really sympathetic midwife this time. 
Most of them are really nice. She was nice but a bit stern and old school..
Hope I don't have her again lol. 


@LoneWanderer 
It's so nice having a plan hon and knowing ure gonna be definitely going in in 3 weeks. 

I'm only gonna get days of notice :shock:


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> @Suggerhoney that reminds me when I have having my first they gave me 2 paracetamol! I was like are u having a laugh haha, but all 4 of mine I have only had gas and air xx


Haha like freeking paracetamol are gonna do Jack. I love the gas and air. 
I'm gonna be having a epidural tho because I hate hate hate the pain of the pushing part. That horrible ring of fire. No just no.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney a few but nothing like I have had other days tbh


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah wanting a girl I hadn’t heard of it either until we had our son. 

I’m just exhausted with it all thh ladies like hoping this is it then it isn’t and I just can’t :(. I’ve barely slept I feel constantly sick and just no energy now :(. 
I just wish these pains would regulate or my waters would go just need it so badly. 

I had an epidural with my son and honestly I loved it. I could still feel but it was like a mild period pain feel tbh so I feel I still got a comfertable birth where I could feel but manageable feeling. 
I’m gonna try with gas and air but if not il jist get another epidural and hope it worked as well as the first one


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet so sorry I really hope something starts soon!!!! 
I’m trying for my 2nd unmediated birth. DD1 I had just gas and air and only as my ex husband kept trying to give it me so I took it to shut him up. With DD2 I ask the midwives to leave it in the car and not bring it in as they could always go and get it if I wanted it - I didn’t. I’ve asked them to do the same this time!


----------



## wantingagirl

Suggerhoney said:


> Haha like freeking paracetamol are gonna do Jack. I love the gas and air.
> I'm gonna be having a epidural tho because I hate hate hate the pain of the pushing part. That horrible ring of fire. No just no.

Omg shhhhhhh la la la la I can’t hear anything :haha: 

ive made it known I want the drugs lol wuite happy with gas and air and diamorphine I’m
Under no illusion it’s going to be quick this time 36+6 and haven’t been taking RLT xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Bittersweet said:


> Yeah wanting a girl I hadn’t heard of it either until we had our son.
> 
> I’m just exhausted with it all thh ladies like hoping this is it then it isn’t and I just can’t :(. I’ve barely slept I feel constantly sick and just no energy now :(.
> I just wish these pains would regulate or my waters would go just need it so badly.
> 
> I had an epidural with my son and honestly I loved it. I could still feel but it was like a mild period pain feel tbh so I feel I still got a comfertable birth where I could feel but manageable feeling.
> I’m gonna try with gas and air but if not il jist get another epidural and hope it worked as well as the first one

Its funny they don’t do epidurals where I live but they said I can have one here if I want one :haha: 

bloody hell I really feel for you I had all this when I took RLT. I’ve been feeling sick last few days so weird xx


----------



## Bittersweet

We are quite lucky we live 10 mins away from a level 3 NICU I think that’s why I’ve been so relaxed in some ways. Now I’m just done jist a no


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Haha like freeking paracetamol are gonna do Jack. I love the gas and air.
> I'm gonna be having a epidural tho because I hate hate hate the pain of the pushing part. That horrible ring of fire. No just no.

It is crazy that I don’t find the ring of fire too bad? With both my labours I’ve had a wobbly 10 mins while transitioning but that’s been it


----------



## MadamRose

Ugh still feeling awfully sick need to make dinner for the girls but can’t see me eating any of it :sick:


----------



## LoneWanderer

I felt really sick and really tired too earlier, just out of nowhere, but it went when I'd forced some food down. Now pains are back but not especially bad, just uncomfortable and annoying, and not even slightly regular. Really want a bath, very sick of showers now, but honestly think I'd be stuck in there forever if I tried it. Early night, methinks.


----------



## wantingagirl

Nausea seems to be a thing for all of us! M

yeah I don’t want to jinx it but I don’t find the ring of fire too bad too I’m very lucky that I don’t push for long. Feck pushing for an hour or so. I must be really good at taking the gas and air :haha: 

bittersweet your so lucky wish there was one close to us! Only baby with a Glasgow place of birth! Lol


----------



## wantingagirl

I didn’t take RLT so freaking about a long labour and a sore ring of fire :haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

What’s RLT?


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl i haven’t used RLT in any of my pregnancies and I don’t push for that long either. 

@Bittersweet it stands for raspberry leaf tea. 

So now not only do I feel super sick but I have an awful headache too :(


----------



## Zoboe95

Wow you're all very chatty today, I can't keep up had a mega tidy upstairs today, feeling much more organised now, and much more achey now! 

@LoneWanderer if you put spinach on your pizza that counts right?? I had witchery midwives last time too! Different hospital this time, and it's a uni hospital, so I'm expecting great things!! (I don't know why the uni bit makes a difference )


----------



## wantingagirl

Haha we are all waiting to give birth! :haha: 

Awh that’s fab to hear @MadamRose 

yep @Bittersweet raspberry leaf tea supposedly tones the uterus but I think mines is weak enough without adding that in 

however everyone is dumbfounded I didn’t have him a few weeks after being admitted here. Either he’s stubborn my cervix is stubborn or the bed rest and progesterone helped!


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh and forgot to say @MadamRose also been getting quite a lot of headaches too


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh haja I’ve been having a cup a day since 32 weeks. 


More mucus there when I wipe like come on child!


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet I think these babies enjoy teasing!!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

O God I'm mega stalking this thread it's like watching horse racing but with pregnant women instead of horses! Who's gonna pop first are we thinking? 
Xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wow this thread is so active now and u ladies move so fast.

Feeling very achey tonight. Lower Back is so sore and my pelvis and hips are killing. 
Feel so much pressure low down and its so uncomfortable. 
33 weeks today and still to early for baby but seriously starting to feel done now. 
Hopefully this time in 4 weeks I will have baby in my arms. 
Praying so hard they don't make me go to 38[-o&lt;
Bump looks huge today I think I'm bigger now than I was with Tommy. 
Probably gonna have a giant baby. 

Can we just fast forward the next 4 weeks. 
Kind of hoping I go into labour on my own b4 induction. Any time from 36 weeks I'll be happy but I know the chances of that happening is zero. 
Forgot how hard these last weeks are. ](*,)


----------



## Zoboe95

@Catmumof4 you could run a bit of a sweepstake! ...unlikely to be me, I'll give you that! Although I was told baby will be small and early (I don't feel small!) I'm one of the later due dates, so I think I've got a little while yet!


----------



## MadamRose

I think @Bittersweet or @wantingagirl will go first! I still feel like I’m in for another week or so!


----------



## Catmumof4

I'm going @wantingagirl then closely @Bittersweet then @MadamRose x


----------



## Suggerhoney

I know it definitely won't be me. 

I'm going with 

@wantingagirl 
@MadamRose 
Closely followed by @Bittersweet then it will be @LoneWanderer and then @Neversayno 


Then maybe me


----------



## Suggerhoney

Or @Zoboe95 cud be b4 me if she goes early.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Can't sleep wahhhhh:brat:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney hope you managed to sleep. I find my sleep is so broken the last few weeks! Wouldn’t mind if it was to see to a baby but it’s just my body being annoying!


----------



## Zoboe95

I've been really lucky with sleep so far this time ...with dd2, I couldn't have a single sip of fizzy throughout the day, or I would be down to about an hour's sleep that night, and various other things seemed to affect it too! (I even tried caffeine free) ...this time I seem to be doing a lot better! Just this damn dairy thing driving me mad! 

Our weather forecast this weekend said 'showers'...it has been one long, persistent, heavy shower for over 24 hours now with hardly a break ...will it ever stop can't decide what to do today and want to go out somewhere with lo, oh and my brother!


----------



## MadamRose

@Zoboe95 ugh sucks about the weather it’s meant to be horrible here today to. We are gonna try and go to the park during the few hours break in the rain we are predicted. I’m trying to get out for a walk at least once a day. We wanted to go out to the national trust but it’s just too rubbish


----------



## Bittersweet

How are things today madam rose? 
I think it’ll go wanting a girl madam then me at this rate this baby just teasing been back up at hospital this morning with reduced movements and pains and still nope. I refused an examination for cervix no point cause it’ll just disrupt things that may not need to be


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> How are things today madam rose?
> I think it’ll go wanting a girl madam then me at this rate this baby just teasing been back up at hospital this morning with reduced movements and pains and still nope. I refused an examination for cervix no point cause it’ll just disrupt things that may not need to be

Nothing today - had an hour or so of 10 mins apart contractions last night but only for an hour. This morning it feels like I have a bowling ball pressing against my pubic bone but from behind now above of that makes sense. Hope all is okay if you’ve had reduced movement again


----------



## MadamRose

My birth partner is back from her caravan later today, baby has until Monday to arrive as she goes away for her planned holiday then! Baby can NOT come on the 15th as it’s my ex husband’s birthday and it would cause so many issues


----------



## LoneWanderer

Argh this baby has somehow become spiky overnight :roll:
Really pressing hard onto just tiny points with everything he's got - 'tis worse than any pain I've had so far tbh because it's just so fucking annoying and really concentrated on single spots. No amount of poking seems to shift him around either.
I'll be having words when he gets here. Disrespectful monkey :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> How are things today madam rose?
> I think it’ll go wanting a girl madam then me at this rate this baby just teasing been back up at hospital this morning with reduced movements and pains and still nope. I refused an examination for cervix no point cause it’ll just disrupt things that may not need to be

When they did my exam they just did it with a speculum and a massive torch so as not to interfere with anything by shoving hands in - if you end up in again might be worth asking if they'd do that so they can check dilation without risking setting off membrane movement? The speculum stays pushed to the sides so doesn't go anywhere near cervix.


----------



## Bittersweet

Lone here they just use fingers? 
Anyway my consultant was actually on call today and has agreed to induction next Sunday thank god!


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Lone here they just use fingers?
> Anyway my consultant was actually on call today and has agreed to induction next Sunday thank god!

How exciting!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

TMI warning! 

I just lost lots more of my plug, this time it was definitely tinged really pink! This stuff just wants to keep coming and doesn’t seem to ever stop!


----------



## MadamRose

38 week bump picture! Feel like I’m carrying a melon around so the artwork is pretty accurate!!! Midwife appointment Wednesday at 38+3 that my midwife didn’t think I’d make it to so that will be interesting!


----------



## Bittersweet

Lovely bump madam! I’m the same I keep losing lots of plug hopefully a sign! Yeah I’m pleased that I have a date it’s more managable to know now I have a week left


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet i want to hope it’s a sign but known people to lose them weeks before going into labour :( 

So exciting about the date that’s the one day I don’t want this baby to come :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> @Bittersweet i want to hope it’s a sign but known people to lose them weeks before going into labour :(
> 
> So exciting about the date that’s the one day I don’t want this baby to come :rofl:

Yeah totally! Oh god what is your back up if babt comes before your birth partner is here?


----------



## Zoboe95

@Bittersweet so exciting that you have a date!!


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl She’ll be back today - my last labours were 12 and 13 hours from the first contraction so 99% sure she’ll be back. If it’s the week after next then it’ll be my mum.


----------



## Catmumof4

Wow @Bittersweet a date! That's excellent news? I'd have been like yh a sweep today be great thanks Lol! I'm already desperate for.this all to be over but far too early for me yet sad face lol


----------



## LoneWanderer

My plug went almost exactly a month before with #1.
This time, am days off full term and not a sign of it.

Last time I had zero other signs of impending arrival.
This time, baby is engaging well, lots of tightenings and pains, feels like something's definitely approaching.

So... make of that what you will :rofl:
Kids are bloody awkward little things ain't they?!


----------



## Bittersweet

Yeah I’m really relieved to have a date that another week is gonna be tough but I’m sure when I go in next Sunday il be dilated enough jist to break my waters and get started. 

she said if I’m not I get to come home for the afternoon and back in Monday morning but given more plug is coming away and contractions and tightenings I think il be dilated enough to break my waters and jist get kept in


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet fingers crossed all these pains are doing something for you. 
My back is really playing up today


----------



## Bittersweet

Thank you! Hope your back pain eases


----------



## MadamRose

Back pain still here and I’m having tightening again. They are in between braxton hicks and what I had been having like not quite braxton hicks but not the same as what I’d been having - so definitely won’t lead to anything but annoying me ](*,)


----------



## MadamRose

Serious - who the f*** do I complain to - this is ridiculous!!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Ooog defo might be the start madam!


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Ooog defo might be the start madam!

I am 100% waiting for them to stop :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Trying to get some work done but I can't stop checking this thread for news!

If y'all could hold off doing your babies while I just meet this deadline, be much appreciated :rofl:

Seriously though sounds we got several babies coming this next few days, eeek!


----------



## wantingagirl

Bittersweet said:


> Oh haja I’ve been having a cup a day since 32 weeks.
> 
> 
> More mucus there when I wipe like come on child!

this is why I refused to take it this time I was having contractions that stopped and started for weeks it was so annoying but maybe now I’ll get a long labour :wacko: :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

I think @MadamRose will go before me! 

@Bittersweet so fab you have a date 

anyone else absolutely crapping it about labour?? No just me?? :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

wantingagirl said:


> I think @MadamRose will go before me!
> 
> @Bittersweet so fab you have a date
> 
> anyone else absolutely crapping it about labour?? No just me?? :haha:

I doubt it you get induced really soon right? I’m just waiting for these to stop


----------



## wantingagirl

MadamRose said:


> I doubt it you get induced really soon right? I’m just waiting for these to stop

you never know you could go today or tomorrow. Tuesday morning so last full day pregnant tomorrow! :wacko: kind of sad In a way that I won’t get as big bumpage wise as Leo but also can’t handle any more constant cystitis. Midwife said to me today oh your all baby haha so that’s another plus he doesn’t get any bigger :haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

Madam how’s things now? Wantingagirl me too so relieved


----------



## wantingagirl

Bittersweet said:


> Madam how’s things now? Wantingagirl me too so relieved

I bet you! Great you have a date but hopefully it might happen before!


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet ended up napping on the sofa while the girls played and since I’ve woken up nothing ](*,)I knew it was t the real thing but will annoying


----------



## Bittersweet

That is so annoying!!!!! 
My app says 4/5 engaged (so 2/5 if that’s what your hospital does) almost deeply engaged


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet yay for a date. One more week, you can do it!!

@wantingagirl its almost Tuesday, you are so close!!!

@MadamRose damn contractions plying games with you!!! I bet you go this week though still!


----------



## MadamRose

atx614 said:


> @Bittersweet yay for a date. One more week, you can do it!!
> 
> @wantingagirl its almost Tuesday, you are so close!!!
> 
> @MadamRose damn contractions plying games with you!!! I bet you go this week though still!

I hope so - each time this happens I’m getting more and more frustrated


----------



## Neversayno

Sitting on the edge of my chair here!!! @MadamRose i think you are definitely going to go first!! Followed closely by @Bittersweet and @wantingagirl - I also think @LoneWanderer has to be in the top 5 as well…for her hilarity alone!! And the fact she’s been an absolute hero carrying around that bump! 

so close now ladies it’s so exciting


----------



## MadamRose

Neversayno said:


> Sitting on the edge of my chair here!!! @MadamRose i think you are definitely going to go first!! Followed closely by @Bittersweet and @wantingagirl - I also think @LoneWanderer has to be in the top 5 as well…for her hilarity alone!! And the fact she’s been an absolute hero carrying around that bump!
> 
> so close now ladies it’s so exciting

I hope you ladies are right - I’m getting more and more disheartened each time this happens :(


----------



## Neversayno

MadamRose said:


> I hope you ladies are right - I’m getting more and more disheartened each time this happens :(

It’s ironic, we pray for them to stay safe inside then when we get to the end we pray for them to arrive!! (Safely obviously)


----------



## Catmumof4

Omg @MadamRose that must be sooo frustrating! Do you know how dilated etc you are?


----------



## MadamRose

Catmumof4 said:


> Omg @MadamRose that must be sooo frustrating! Do you know how dilated etc you are?

Nope - and I don’t think I will at next appointment either I’m going to ask for a stretch and sweep but 99% sure she won’t do one at 38+3


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno my girls are getting really angsty to meet little one too - obviously I haven’t told them about any of these


----------



## Bittersweet

Yep I defo go with wantingagirl and madam then me then lone I think!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Two weeks, three days for me.
That's how it's going down.
No earlier.
Even if I have to cross my legs and just hold the bugger in.
I hate rescheduled plans :rofl:


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer I'm like you I can't cope with my plans changing!! X


----------



## Bittersweet

Haha lone im the same I’ve spent this last week basically hoping and begging that Labour woll begin properly and now I have my induction date I’m like no no thank you


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet and @LoneWanderer and then there is me thinking bloody hell baby move your ass now!!!! I’m bored of all this fake rubbish!


----------



## wantingagirl

Omg so annoying! 

only one full day tomorrow here arghhhh!


----------



## atx614

@wantingagirl yay!! I am so excited for you!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl so exciting definitely looking like you’ll go first!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Cheering you ladies on at the end here - you’re almost at the finish line! Babies for all not long now xx


----------



## Bittersweet

How’s everyone this morning? I’ve a lot of pressure this am but actually slept last night for longer than usual


----------



## MadamRose

I had an awful night, I do all the time atm tossing and turning. Not feeling too bad, no new signs of baby right now I’m freaking out that I’m going to go overdue - DD2 was born at 38+4 and was 9lbs 13oz so freaking out I’m going to end up with a really big baby! Guess we’ll see what midwife says on Wednesday.


----------



## LoneWanderer

I woke up in completely agony at like 4:30 this morning - and when I rolled over it was literally like my spine snapped back into place, like a huge crunch. Not fun. No sleep since then, lots of pain - mainly hips - and feel really rough, just sickly and off.

None of which suggests baby is coming, just the joys of being almost term with a mega-baby I guess :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh bless you both nothing worse and so uncomfortable!!

my final growth scan today let’s see what this baby weighs and then that’ll give an estimate for Sunday Monday


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet good luck for your scan. I think I’m gonna see if midwife will refer me for another. My second was born at 38+4 9lbs 13oz worry if I arty too much longer this one is gonna be a crazy weight!


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh wow!!!!!! Well done you! It was aboht 6lbs 11 last Tuesday so I’m gonna go 7lbs 4 and I think birth weight aboht 7lbs 7!


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Oh wow!!!!!! Well done you! It was aboht 6lbs 11 last Tuesday so I’m gonna go 7lbs 4 and I think birth weight aboht 7lbs 7!

I was 6lbs 8oz 2 days before 35 weeks - hence why I may see if she’ll send me for another


----------



## wantingagirl

MadamRose said:


> I was 6lbs 8oz 2 days before 35 weeks - hence why I may see if she’ll send me for another

this wee one was estimated 6lbs 12oz at 35 weeks so all my hopes of a nice wee 6.5-7lbs baby I think is going out of the window


----------



## wantingagirl

The whole time I’ve been here I think I’ve had 3-4 hours sleep tops I wake up every 30 mins the entire night my thigh gets achy then I need to switch snd due to my constant cystitis I drink so much water and end up at the toilet all through the night. Then I’m hearing labour snd woman moving down for c-sections at like 6am then someone cleaning their room so I’m just constantly knackered. Not great for resting before he’s here. Headache and nausea third day in a row now and my pelvis is progressively worse but not long now. 

but I’m absolutely a bag of nerves!


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl they can be quite out I only trust mine as I have big babies in the past. 

I’m in major nesting mode, currently in DD2s room surrounded by all her clothes as I decided we need a major sort out ](*,)


----------



## Bittersweet

Wantingagirl have they given you a time for tomorrow?


----------



## wantingagirl

@MadamRose they were more or less spot on with my last two aswell. 

oh I hate that and once you have started it has to be completed :haha:

@Bittersweet yes 10 am hun :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl i guess nesting can only help - we were going to the park for a walk but then the heavens opened. They got my first daughter very wrong. I was told she was gonna be 7lbs and she was born 4 days later 9lbs 12oz :rofl:

So exciting that you got a time - enjoy your last full day being pregnant! Can’t wait to see little one!


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you! I’m so god damn nervous :wacko: 

hopefully they are wrong but I’m constantly getting comments oh you are all baby!

boo stupid weather!


----------



## wantingagirl

A few pics I put on fb <3


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl lovely bump


----------



## LoneWanderer

'Ello full term, we meet again!
So done. Bring on the 25th.


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely bump @LoneWanderer


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you! 

Happy full term lovely bump!


----------



## wantingagirl

Doctor just checked me says he’s extremely low I’m 2cm dilated did a sweep and said he’s posterior :wacko: no going back she said if nothing happens tonight hopefully it’s enough to just break my waters tomorrow and if not hopefully one pessary will be enough tomorrow


----------



## wantingagirl

Feels far too real now


----------



## MadamRose

wantingagirl said:


> Doctor just checked me says he’s extremely low I’m 2cm dilated did a sweep and said he’s posterior :wacko: no going back she said if nothing happens tonight hopefully it’s enough to just break my waters tomorrow and if not hopefully one pessary will be enough tomorrow

Exciting sounds like all systems go - you never know the sweep may kick things off!


----------



## wantingagirl

MadamRose said:


> Exciting sounds like all systems go - you never know the sweep may kick things off!

hopefully I’d like it as natural as possible. Are you nervous? Xx


----------



## MadamRose

wantingagirl said:


> hopefully I’d like it as natural as possible. Are you nervous? Xx

Not really tbh - my main nervous are ringing and there not being a home birth team available. Tbh Id like it to start asap I’m really ready now tbh!


----------



## wantingagirl

MadamRose said:


> Not really tbh - my main nervous are ringing and there not being a home birth team available. Tbh Id like it to start asap I’m really ready now tbh!

Awh maybe if I was further along and a little more fed up then I would be less nervous. It’s prob not helping being on a induction ward so long! :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

wantingagirl said:


> Awh maybe if I was further along and a little more fed up then I would be less nervous. It’s prob not helping being on a induction ward so long! :haha:

No I can imagine have you got anyone with you tomorrow?


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh wanting that’s really positive sounding! haopy full term lone!

jad scan today didn’t get a weight but sonographer said 7lbs 3/4 from her guess so probably 7lbs 10 at birth. 
Saw constultant as well as he wanted to check brain blood flow as blood flow becomes compromised at end for the blood issue we have but could he said I’m surprised your baby hasn’t come yet or broken those waters the head is ridiculously low.


----------



## wantingagirl

Funny you should say that his head is ridiculously low here too. 
I think I’ve just had my show jelly CM and red and pink blood. 

@MadamRose bloody thunder and lightening here and hubby’s flight suppose to leave at 7.30! Xx


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl sounds like your show, likely brought on by your sweep. Fingers crossed hubby makes it okay!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

MadamRose said:


> @wantingagirl sounds like your show, likely brought on by your sweep. Fingers crossed hubby makes it okay!!!

Yep and might mean nothing, lots of pain but hopefully doing enough to break my waters tomorrow xx


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh wanting that sounds promising


----------



## Zoboe95

Ooh all sounds very exciting! 

@MadamRose I can't remember if I'm right here, was it you who works in a school and had Ofsted recently?? ...I finish for mat leave end of next week, and they only went and turned up to do a safeguarding audit (long story, nothing to do with nursery) today, with an imminent full inspection!! I got absolutely grilled! So so so tired now!


----------



## MadamRose

Zoboe95 said:


> Ooh all sounds very exciting!
> 
> @MadamRose I can't remember if I'm right here, was it you who works in a school and had Ofsted recently?? ...I finish for mat leave end of next week, and they only went and turned up to do a safeguarding audit (long story, nothing to do with nursery) today, with an imminent full inspection!! I got absolutely grilled! So so so tired now!

Yes that was me I got so grilled during our inspection it come at such an awful time! Will you miss the full inspection?


----------



## Zoboe95

MadamRose said:


> Yes that was me I got so grilled during our inspection it come at such an awful time! Will you miss the full inspection?

Not sure yet, the lady did hint that it may be before September, but we have a closure week last week of August, so that only leaves this week and next!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ooooow ooooooooow this thread is getting so exciting I'm on the edge of my seat here. 

@wantingagirl 
That's ure show hon. Hope the sweep does the trick and u go naturally and won't need passery. They broke my waters with DD at 35+5 weeks and I was 2 cm dilated. 
Definitely think u will be first still. 
How exciting. 
I hope they do me at 37 weeks and no later so done now. 
But still too early and no date yet:-(

@Bittersweet 
Yay for a date hon. At least u know the end is in sight now. Tbh I don't think u will make that date tho. Just a feeling. 

@MadamRose 
Awww man so gutted they stopped again so bloody annoying. 
Hopefully they kick back in again. 


@LoneWanderer 
Happy full term sweet. 



I hardly sleep at all. I'm up tossing and turning all night and constantly needing to pee. Very bad hips and pelvis.

My itching has flared up again. It's not major but it's definitely flairing up. 
Ideally I wud like to hold out until mid next week b4 calling the day assessment unit. 
I'll be almost 35 weeks then and if they get me in for bloods and monitoring I'm gonna beg them for a induction date. 
Just gonna say I can't go on much longer and I want to be booked in as early possible and no later than 37. 
But my itching gets worse this week I'll have to call them earlier. 

Seriously so done now and just want to be 36+ weeks. 
So happy I've packed my bags because totally wudnt be arsed to it at 34 like planned.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Plug's going. No blood yet just gooey ickiness. Ewww.

So that gives me... oooh, another four weeks yet, going by last time :rofl:


----------



## Catmumof4

Omg this thread :happydance::pizza:

SO exciting! @wantingagirl I think it's if u lean forward and rotate your hips baby should turn forward if that makes sense iv had 1 back labour and it wasn't very pleasant. I hope hubby has made it!!!

@LoneWanderer yey for full term very jealous over here but glad your doing well :hugs:

@MadamRose I hope you go soon!

@Bittersweet That's a great weight for birth!!

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you just pains on snd off and no more bleeding. Ah he’s not back to back they said my cervix is long or maybe it does I don’t know hope to god he’s not back to back did that with baby 2 I’ll ask tomorrow x


----------



## Catmumof4

wantingagirl said:


> Doctor just checked me says he’s extremely low I’m 2cm dilated did a sweep and said he’s posterior :wacko: no going back she said if nothing happens tonight hopefully it’s enough to just break my waters tomorrow and if not hopefully one pessary will be enough tomorrow

Sorry! I read this one wrong and though the baby was facing posterior LMAO been a long day :oops:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney thanks I’m so fed up.

Hope the consultant is kind to you when you go in! 

@Catmumof4 thanks so do I I’m very done now!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

@Suggerhoney so sorry and hope they don’t make you wait too long x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
I feel so bad saying I'm fed up at just 33+2 weeks when ure so much further than me. Just done with the itching and no sleeping and hip and pelvis pain. 
My braxton hicks are getting a bit painful now esp at night. I seem to get them more at night esp if u need to pee which is constant. 
If my itching doesn't pick up I won't call. I'll just have to be patient and wait for my next consultant app on 1st September at 36+4 weeks. Feels ages away. 
Can understand ure frustration hon its so tiring. ](*,)

@wantingagirl 

Thanks hon. I kind of know the next few weeks will fly and I really should make the most of being pregnant and having a bump because will probably miss it when it's gone. 

Just so darn uncomfortable.


----------



## LoneWanderer

What's a good app for contraction timing?


----------



## wantingagirl

Suggerhoney said:


> @MadamRose
> I feel so bad saying I'm fed up at just 33+2 weeks when ure so much further than me. Just done with the itching and no sleeping and hip and pelvis pain.
> My braxton hicks are getting a bit painful now esp at night. I seem to get them more at night esp if u need to pee which is constant.
> If my itching doesn't pick up I won't call. I'll just have to be patient and wait for my next consultant app on 1st September at 36+4 weeks. Feels ages away.
> Can understand ure frustration hon its so tiring. ](*,)
> 
> @wantingagirl
> 
> Thanks hon. I kind of know the next few weeks will fly and I really should make the most of being pregnant and having a bump because will probably miss it when it's gone.
> 
> Just so darn uncomfortable.

Totally understandable I’ll miss it prob as soon as he’s out. Your glad they are here but it’s no longer just you and him you have to share! Xx


----------



## Neversayno

Good luck for tomorrow @wantingagirl xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

wantingagirl said:


> Totally understandable I’ll miss it prob as soon as he’s out. Your glad they are here but it’s no longer just you and him you have to share! Xx


That's it hon. 
Good luck for today. Hope u have managed to get some sleep.


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer i am going to use the full term app. Cause I had a few friends who used it. But I think baby center has a timer too. I’m attaching a pic a friend sent me of the apps she liked.

@wantingagirl i am so excited for you!! Glad your hubby gets to fly in and be there!


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl good luck!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Good luck wantingagirl (I’ve messaged on fb too :))

can’t believe we have our first baby on the way!!!:):)



apparently my baby is lying face up I don’t think there good is it? Is that back to back? If so would probably explain the pains! Suggar I think I will go to Sunday as all the symptoms babt the contractions every 10 have gone no plug no show etc


----------



## Zoboe95

Hope all goes well @wantingagirl and hope hubby got his flight ok!!


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Good luck wantingagirl (I’ve messaged on fb too :))
> 
> can’t believe we have our first baby on the way!!!:):)
> 
> 
> 
> apparently my baby is lying face up I don’t think there good is it? Is that back to back? If so would probably explain the pains! Suggar I think I will go to Sunday as all the symptoms babt the contractions every 10 have gone no plug no show etc

100% look at spinning babies! See if you can get baby to spin to back towards your tummy before induction.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Eeek baby time, will be checking in often for news! Hope it all goes okay <3

And everyone else please just hold off a bit til wanting delivers.. not sure I can handle following more than one at a time now this thread's gone hyperactive :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

My girls have decided baby needs to come on Friday at it’s Friday 13th :rofl: today (never going to happen) or tomorrow (also never going to happen) would be my preference as I know my midwife is on!


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks madam it totally makes sense now for me for these pains il ask my midwife today as well for any tips or tricks wee menace! Does it just make a more painful Labour or can it be complicated?


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Thanks madam it totally makes sense now for me for these pains il ask my midwife today as well for any tips or tricks wee menace! Does it just make a more painful Labour or can it be complicated?

More painful and can make it slower I believe. Spinning babies shows exercises that can help them to turn! Interested to see what my midwife says about baby position tomorrow


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer what contraction app did u decide on in the end? I can't find the one I used with my son but it was a good one and it wud send a alarm when needing to go hospital. 

@wantingagirl hope they have started u off hon or can just break ure waters. So excited for youuuuuu. Eeeeeeeeeeeek. 


@Bittersweet 
Bingo that's why ure getting all these pains hon. Trying to get baby in better position. Hopefully when he's in the right place things will start. 

@MadamRose 
Haha I'm like hoping I don't go into preterm labour on Friday 13th lol. 
Do u think baby will come that day. My dh loves the number 13 because he was born on 13th May. Hehe. 

@atx614 
Thanks for the screen shot of the apps hon may download one of those. 


So no sleep for me last night. Acid reflux so bad and feel so sick. 
Itching too. Just a rest day today. 
Can't stop peeing and lots of braxton hicks. 
Lost my plug at 34 weeks with Tommy wondering if that will happen again? Don't think so. Had zero sign of any plug yet or even bits of plug. Think I'll definitely be going to my induction date and baby will be a September baby just like I new it wud be. 

Dh still thinks end of August but I think he is wrong.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney If it did I’d have a baby born at +4, +5 and +6 days (DD1 was 40+6 and DD2 was 38+4) so maybe it wants to do a trend - or maybe it’ll wait so I have a 38, 39 and 40 weekend. Right now I feel like I’m going to go over due and baby is going to come on DD2 birthday which I really don’t want! I honestly don’t know when baby will come right now I go to bed hoping I’ll wake up in labour (that’s how the last two started) and get disappointed when I wake up for the toilet not in labour!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Toddler is rolling on the floor and screaming blue murder because I made him put socks on.

Someone remind me why I though doubling up on these hell-creatures would be a good idea?! Because I currently regret everything :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

That totally makes sense suggar totally.


----------



## MadamRose

Ugh that doesn’t sound like fun at all @Suggerhoney hopefully if it all carries on they’ll induce you at 37 weeks! 

My youngest has gone out for the day with my sister and my eldest wants to go on a bike ride. So I’m gonna go on a gentle walk while she rides - well go to the bigger local park then she can just do laps as I waddle round once :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer Hahaha oh my days getting socks on my almost 2 year old boy can be so hard sometimes. He has them on right now but he will have one of both off soon. Also can't put any hat on him he hates it. 
Definitely been going through the terrible 2s for a few months now. Throws himself on floor and has tantrums. Also his favourite word right now is NO haha. 

@MadamRose 
Man it's so hard when all u want is for labour to start. 
I always will my waters to break when I'm full term. I'm like Come on just break but nope. 
Only ever broke once and that was at 39+4 weeks with my first. They went in the exes car haha. 
Yeah I'm gonna see how it goes. I may have to call the Day Assessment Unit ealier than planned but gonna try and hold off so I get a good chance of getting a date and don't think they wud give me one yet. 
My skin was just healing too and its flaired up again. Gonna be a sore mess in a matter of days. 

I had ICP from 11 weeks with Tommy and diognosed at 17 weeks but with my 8 year old Lilly I had it from 33 weeks and diognosed at 34 weeks. I was only a bit itchy not major but my levels in there words were through the roof. So I had to be induced at 35+4. I did have pre eclampsia as well tho. 
I wudnt want baby coming yet but I'm happy for him to come anytime from 36 weeks. 
Really do feel he will be in there untill they evacuate him tho at 37 to 38 weeks. 

I've not had no signs of labour at all. 
No mukas plug or strong contractions. 
The major pre Dominal labour contractions were at 33+6 weeks with Tommy that the time I was timing them on a contraction app and it kept beeping telling me to go hospital. 
I did and it kept beeping while I was there too. 
Was having contractions all day and all night then by 10am next day they fizzled out. The had the whole plug and more contractions but again fizzled out. 
Must of happened about 5 times in total. 
First time was at 29 weeks but they didn't get as regular then.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So freeking annoying


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney my waters don’t go until labour with DD1 they were popped at 9cm with DD2 they went themselves at 9cm. I woke up in labour with both of them with no real prior signs. But it means I hate waking up the the night as I’m always sad it’s becuase I need the toilet and not contractions. Never gonna happen but sometime tonight would be perfect - I labour for about 12 hours from start to finish so it would give my midwife time to be on shift tomorrow daytime (she said she’ll get her clinic covered) I know it’s not going to happen but I can keep dreaming. If baby came today - very unlikely given the time already, all my children would be born on a Tuesday. Even if the walking is doing nothing to help labour at least it’s keeping me fit and healthy :lol:

The icp sounds horrible I really hope you can hold off long enough to go in on a day when they’ll give you a final induction date!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Just done my 9 months collage of bump pics to compare... Not even kidding, turns out I've been full term this entire time :rofl:

No wonder everything hurts. ](*,)

:holly:


----------



## Zoboe95

Aww @LoneWanderer love the collage! Know the feeling with the two year old!! Mine has just passed out in the back of the car, she never normally naps so I've pulled over in a layby to enjoy some peace and quiet! She was a all morning!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh good lord, the day this one packs in his nap is the day my life ends. Best hour of the day :rofl: hope you enjoy the peace <3


----------



## Bittersweet

My son stopped napping around age 2. Now if he has a nap it’s a danger nap and gives me the fear so I tend to wake him haja


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've just had my liver nurse ring me and I'm booked in tomorrow evening to see my liver consultant. She said they had had a email from my pregnancy consultant requesting a appointment with my liver doctor because of the itching.

She asked how I am and I poured my heart out to her and told her I'm so fed up and so emotionally and physically exhausted. Told her my itching has got bad again and that I have been awake all night and day because of acid reflux and feeling sick and the itching.

Told her I don't have a induction date yet and I feel so fed up. Also told her I can't cope with going any further than 37 weeks.

She was so lovely and she said she will email my pregnancy consultant and tell him I'm still itchy and fed up.
She's also told me to tell my liver doctor all this tomorrow and then they can push for a 37 week induction there end.

So then with them on my side I don't think my consultant will have much choice but to do it at 37 Weeks. When I told her I wasn't gonna get a date untill 36+4 she agreed its cutting it fine.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Looked into downloading some section-friendly meal plans/exercise routines for after baby, because I really have piled the weight on.

Anyway during this research, I read that you lose about 14lb just by having the actual baby.

So that'll do me just fine :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Looked into downloading some section-friendly meal plans/exercise routines for after baby, because I really have piled the weight on.
> 
> Anyway during this research, I read that you lose about 14lb just by having the actual baby.
> 
> So that'll do me just fine :rofl:


Haha that's perfect and no hard work involved other than having baby haha. 

I absolutely love ure bump collage hon. What app is that?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Suggerhoney said:


> Haha that's perfect and no hard work involved other than having baby haha.
> 
> I absolutely love ure bump collage hon. What app is that?

Instagram


----------



## LoneWanderer

I'm guessing this induction's going very well as no updates from wanting yet - mine didn't work, so I'd definitely have been on here all day just killing time while waiting for something to happen...

Here's hoping for baby news very soon :o


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney glad you are being listened to Hun.

Got home from my walk, absolutely knackered and now relaxing on the sofa but even laying down the pressure behind the front of my pubic bone has been crazy for the last hour, I feel like it might snap!

@LoneWanderer maybe they were able to go straight to break her waters!


----------



## Zoboe95

Lo slept for a grand total of 20 minutes naturally she is now Uber grumpy! Just said to me 'mummy can you go away please' ....I mean at least she remembered the please


----------



## MadamRose

So after a day of reprieve my pains are back today ](*,) definitely gonna speak to midwife about them tomorrow as see if it’s enough to encourage her to give me a sweep (not too hopeful though at 38+3)


----------



## Zoboe95

Aah no fun @MadamRose must be so disappointing when it doesn't lead to anything!


----------



## Bittersweet

I’ve gained 3 stone this pregnancy how brutal! 3/5 engaged again. Spoke to midwife she’s hoping I go myself but if not she said she hopes my waters can just be popped on Sunday. What will be will be I guess! I had a slight trace of protein in my urine but blood pressure was fine. She thinks I will need to go to transitional care and not the nursery for baby which I hope for


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose ugh that’s so frustrating. I’m sorry. And when the pins are here for good you may brush it off since they keep coming and going!

Hoping they were able to break @wantingagirl waters and her labor is going smoothly! Can’t wait to see pictures!!

@Bittersweet is almost your turn! Excited do y’all who are full term!! 

I have a growth scan on Thursday. I am excited to see her as it’s been 13 weeks since my last scan. Hoping all is well in there. I always get nervous before scans.


----------



## Zoboe95

6pm hit and you all suddenly went quiet! How are we all doing? :holly:

FX that no news is good news!


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 im going to mention them to midwife tomorrow afternoon. Praying she’ll do me a sweep


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer made me laugh with the socks thing, I literally had to wrestle my 2 yr old daughter into a dress today because she ' was a naked noodle' 

@wantingagirl literally skim read everything just to see if u had posted hope all is done and dusted and was an easy labour for you!! Xx


----------



## Bittersweet

All fine here nothing new happening for me :(


----------



## MadamRose

Okay 100% wont be asking for a sweep tomorrow home births are now suspended in my area until Sunday at least, baby needs to stay put!


----------



## Catmumof4

MadamRose said:


> Okay 100% wont be asking for a sweep tomorrow home births are now suspended in my area until Sunday at least, baby needs to stay put!

Omg no that's AWFUL news! Y have they been stopped?


----------



## MadamRose

Catmumof4 said:


> Omg no that's AWFUL news! Y have they been stopped?

No Idea I’ve not even been Told personally, guessing my Midwife will break the news tomorrow. But someone from my area posted in the homebirth group saying they’ve been postponed for a week :sad2:


----------



## MadamRose

Actually tempted to ring hospital and ask, they’ll have shock if I do because I’ll have a 7 and 10 year old with me whether they like it or not!


----------



## MadamRose

Almost 1am and I’ve yet to sleep due to the stress!


----------



## Zoboe95

Oh no @MadamRose presumably they have good reason, but that's awful! 

I've been awake since 3.30am stressing about life, for no real reason other than I'm pregnant, so I can! Other half woke up, and I just ended up blaming him for everything and making him feel guilty I think I needed it, but I'm going to be so so overtired today now! Bleurgh I have to say I'm so done with pregnancy hormones now! :holly:


----------



## MadamRose

Zoboe95 said:


> Oh no @MadamRose presumably they have good reason, but that's awful!
> 
> I've been awake since 3.30am stressing about life, for no real reason other than I'm pregnant, so I can! Other half woke up, and I just ended up blaming him for everything and making him feel guilty I think I needed it, but I'm going to be so so overtired today now! Bleurgh I have to say I'm so done with pregnancy hormones now! :holly:

Well if you look at all the guidance maybe not as it’s a legal right to be able to birth at home! Our local maternity action are looking into it to ensure they’ve done all the things they should e.g using local independent midwives etc, I had previously been told it was being done on a shift to shift basis which makes more sense


----------



## Catmumof4

@MadamRose I'm so sorry you have this new stress, maybe ring up and hear it for yourself? Sometimes they may b able to ease your worries a little?

@Zoboe95 I haven't slept well either I'm behindyou guys and feeling so done already x


----------



## LoneWanderer

My friend's just been told her home birth is unlikely, as apparently between the virus outbreaks and the baby boom, there's literally just not enough midwife cover for them to safely take care of both hospital and home patients - obviously home is 1-2-1 while hospital they can help more than one person at a time, so it's better they are able to support more women safely by being at hospital. Because the low risk women at home are taking midwives away from hospitals where higher risk women are more likely to need them, and there's just not enough to go round right now. Probably similar story everywhere? She's very disappointed obviously - had her pool ready and everything, is almost 40 weeks - but knows having baby is ultimately the most important thing, not the hows and wheres.


----------



## MadamRose

Catmumof4 said:


> @MadamRose I'm so sorry you have this new stress, maybe ring up and hear it for yourself? Sometimes they may b able to ease your worries a little?
> 
> @Zoboe95 I haven't slept well either I'm behindyou guys and feeling so done already x

I’m waiting to discuss it with my midwife later. But I’m gonna be asking to speak to head of midwifery etc because I do not feel comfortable birthing in a hospital. I want to ensure they have done everything in the guidance - as all guidance says covid isn’t a reason to suspend home births and they are actually safer for low risk mothers and babies in terms of catching covid etc atm


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ah bless ya Zo, it's good to have a rant sometimes - even if it's middle of the night and perhaps unreasonable :rofl: stressful time growing a little human. Hopefully a good night's rest tonight and you'll feel better!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Two weeks today for baby's arrival - officially putting ourselves into isolation from now (well except other half's going to work but he's in a medical lab, so it really doesn't get more infection-safe than that!). Would be completely gutted if I caught it somewhere between now and the op, as I'd have to go in on my own and he'd miss out on the birth. So it's online shops and no venturing out for me and the wee lad, we are already bored two hours in, but at least it's not for long now.

Trouble is my mother who seems to think that because *she's* vaccinated then she's no risk to me or anyone else. So she's coming and going as she likes, and then getting really huffy when I tell her to back off from me and the kid and keep her distance. Tough shit though innit.

Cannot wait to have our own place, just praying this mortgage is approved this week!!!! If so we might, just maybe, be in by Xmas, eeeek!


----------



## Bittersweet

@MadamRose I’m in Scotland. Home births are still happening here. But the two birth units in the other county’s were closed and you could only birth in our main hospital. They did suspend home births during lockdown as well because of the shortages of midwives and trying to consolidate midwives to the main hospital. 

however I believe it’s changed now I know home births are back not 100% sure about the birth units though. Defo worth raising you have the girls to think about. 

@LoneWanderer im gonna get oh to lateral flow test on Friday as we are both double vaccinated so providing he is negative in LFT or if his pcr is negative he can be there


----------



## LoneWanderer

Other half gets access through his NHS work to something called the LAMP test which is a really fast result spit test? So he'll be doing that. I'm very envious, I hate hate hate the swabs!! Wish they'd roll the others out everywhere but I think they are way more expensive to make.


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> @MadamRose I’m in Scotland. Home births are still happening here. But the two birth units in the other county’s were closed and you could only birth in our main hospital. They did suspend home births during lockdown as well because of the shortages of midwives and trying to consolidate midwives to the main hospital.
> 
> however I believe it’s changed now I know home births are back not 100% sure about the birth units though. Defo worth raising you have the girls to think about.
> 
> @LoneWanderer im gonna get oh to lateral flow test on Friday as we are both double vaccinated so providing he is negative in LFT or if his pcr is negative he can be there

Honestly in the 1% chance I consent to go to the hospital the girls will be coming with me!


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> Honestly in the 1% chance I consent to go to the hospital the girls will be coming with me!

100%


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> 100%

I’m hoping that threat may make them find me some midwives


----------



## LoneWanderer

Have you got childcare in place just in case of complications? Like, can their dad have them at short notice? Coz I suppose not having a midwife available is just another possible complication at this point. Prepare for the worst and hope for the best seems a sensible strategy here - likely outcome even if no official home birth is labour at home long as you can and call the medics towards the end, they can't force you to go in obvs! But *if* there was a serious problem during home birth, you'd surely need childcare anyway as you'd be ambulanced in..?

We've planned for my ma to have the lad while we go in for the planned section, but she's not here next week so if anything happens then, he will get dropped with my dad if it's daytime, or we'll call other half's nephew (lives a few streets away) to sit and babysit if its nighttime - saves getting the poor kid up in middle of night. And if either of them unavailable (dreaded covid app pings for eg) we've got my little sister AND sister in law on standby too.

Because, you know, the best laid plans and all that... you never know what these tiny terrors are actually going to do when the time comes so best have all angles covered! :)


----------



## MadamRose

I’ve got childcare in case of emergencies with the birth. Them not having midwives isn’t my fault and goes against my right of a home birth, it’s actually a legal right to choose your birth! If I go into the hospital for a none emergency reason, I’m including lack of midwives as none emergency the children will be coming to the hospital!


----------



## LoneWanderer

You're right, it's not your fault. And how you give birth *is* your right.

But if they don't have anyone available, that's literally just how it is. Rights don't come into it when we're not in normal times, everyone's just doing their best with a bloody horrible situation. Can't magic up staff if they don't have them or they are already occupied elsewhere. The pandemic fucking sucks - take it from someone who lost a loved one to it and is still broken with that loss. And the NHS staff are pushed to the brink with it now, not only are they going off sick with the virus itself, but also the stress of what they've been through and the excessive workload and all the rest of it. Then throw in the ridiculous amount of lockdown babies - we've all been busy bees while stuck at home - and they are stretched so thin its unreal.

So if the midwives are all needed at hospital - where they can support three or four women at once, including those who have higher needs and risks - over homes where they can only do one birth at a time, then it's entirely understandable. They need to be where they are most needed and can do the most good, and that's hospital right now.

Absolutely sucks for you if you don't get your planned birth, but still perfectly understandable.

Really do think someone should have made you aware this could happen though, given you the chance to find a private doula or midwife instead - maybe that's still an option, make some calls and see if you can get one? Last minute shutdowns and changing plans are the absolute worst and this should have been made clear as a possibility from day one. Agree they've completely let you down there and this is stress you absolutely do not need when you should be calmly readying for baby.

My friend had her little one at home recently, no midwives available but she just called the ambulance when baby was nearly there. That's always an option for you even if they can't do the full home birth. And apart from a few hours in hosp after for stitches, all went great. :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
I'm so sorry you sadly lost someone to this horrible virus that's so difficult bless you. 
<3:flow:


@MadamRose 
So sorry u don't need all this stress. Hope ure midwife can give u some answers. 


Hoping @wantingagirl is ok and baby is here. Managed to sleep sleep last night and only got up to pee about 4 times. I was absolutely exhausted tho from all the not sleeping but so greatful to get a good night last night. 


Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## Suggerhoney

Had a really weird dream that some girl was pregnant and gave birth to a baby horse/foal. 
Freeking weird hahaha:saywhat:


----------



## LoneWanderer

I had so many baby themed dreams with #1 but nothing this time. Not sure I sleep long enough to have dreams :rofl:

First night in ages I wasn't woken up by the damn seagulls screaming and scrabbling about on the roof last night... which would have been lovely... except the stupid bloody idiot dog decided about 5am that he didn't want his blankets in his bed, and started kicking them all over the room and making a right noise about it(!)


----------



## Bittersweet

I’ve heard from wantingagirl she okay I’m sure she will update when she’s ready to I wouldn’t wish too it’s her news. 

I have the fear now il need a section as baby is Dave up how do I turn baby so it’s okay? 

Childcare wise my sisters is coming Sunday morning she’ll take my LO for the morning until we know what induction plans will be then if I’m coming home she’ll bring him home a few hours then my mum will come and get him or we will drop him off if I’m up for it and if I’m being kept in then my sister will arrange with my mym to have him until baby is here so we counted until Tuesday after nursery


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> You're right, it's not your fault. And how you give birth *is* your right.
> 
> But if they don't have anyone available, that's literally just how it is. Rights don't come into it when we're not in normal times, everyone's just doing their best with a bloody horrible situation. Can't magic up staff if they don't have them or they are already occupied elsewhere. The pandemic fucking sucks - take it from someone who lost a loved one to it and is still broken with that loss. And the NHS staff are pushed to the brink with it now, not only are they going off sick with the virus itself, but also the stress of what they've been through and the excessive workload and all the rest of it. Then throw in the ridiculous amount of lockdown babies - we've all been busy bees while stuck at home - and they are stretched so thin its unreal.
> 
> So if the midwives are all needed at hospital - where they can support three or four women at once, including those who have higher needs and risks - over homes where they can only do one birth at a time, then it's entirely understandable. They need to be where they are most needed and can do the most good, and that's hospital right now.
> 
> Absolutely sucks for you if you don't get your planned birth, but still perfectly understandable.
> 
> Really do think someone should have made you aware this could happen though, given you the chance to find a private doula or midwife instead - maybe that's still an option, make some calls and see if you can get one? Last minute shutdowns and changing plans are the absolute worst and this should have been made clear as a possibility from day one. Agree they've completely let you down there and this is stress you absolutely do not need when you should be calmly readying for baby.
> 
> My friend had her little one at home recently, no midwives available but she just called the ambulance when baby was nearly there. That's always an option for you even if they can't do the full home birth. And apart from a few hours in hosp after for stitches, all went great. :)

I know it sucks what I’m saying it there a lots of trusts that aren’t using all available midwives they aren’t using the students, agency etc like the guidance says. And at the end of the day if I do go into hospital I’ll take my girls, then I’ll discharge myself and baby pretty much straight after birth. 
Private midwives are out of the question as they are £3000+ but I am looking into doula but they can’t do the same as what a midwife can


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney sorry you are not sleeping well, and what a crazy dream! The things these pregnancy hormones do to us hey!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Still time for baby to turn! Some of them even do it on the way out. Look at spinning babies, that's got some good tips for shuffling the buggers about. They might offer to manually try and turn for you but that scares me tbh, see if gravity can do it first.

If you *do* need a section honestly it's not half as scary as it sounds, very quick in fact and very calm. I was up and about a few days after mine, and though there's a couple of weeks of shuffling about like an old lady (and absolute fear of sneezing/coughing/laughing/pooping) on the whole it was not what I expected from major surgery at all. Obviously that's hopefully not how it goes for you but *if* it does, don't panic. Meanwhile get spinning that baby! <3


----------



## LoneWanderer

The students are already drafted in here and working on the ward at our place, and I've seen a retiree who came back too for one appt I had. My consultant was unavailable last visit too so that was a locum I saw... honestly they are just so overstretched right now and I feel for them so much. Part pandemic but also just so, so many babies, like literally everyone is having lockdown babies! I mean, it was inevitable really... :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Had a look on spinning babies so it’s saying ball and go on all 4a so will keep trying that


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ahhh crap, Lord Toddly-Bobs is awake after a pitiful half hour nap, bet he's gonna be an absolute arse for the rest of the day now(!)


----------



## Bittersweet

Haha oh bless!


----------



## MadamRose

So apparently they are suspended until 31st August which basically is me 100% out. My midwife is seeing if the neighboring homebirth team will take me on but isn’t too hopeful. Me and my birthing partner have been talking and I may potentially birth at home anyway, which will mean rinigkng hospital when I start and stating I’ll be birthing at home either way putting ball in their court, the doing it ourselves knowing that ambulance can be called if needed. Not going to go into details but I ad a ad experience after DD1 and labouring in a hospital potentially puts me at risk of reliving lots of trauma making birth in hospital potentially bad for both baby and I. I’m not doing it to be “awkward” Hoping to know more when I see her in person later.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Glad you've got a supportive birth partner, and literally no reason you can't just stay home as long as possible, plenty of people don't make it to hospital and have babies just fine anyway in cars and supermarkets and whatnot: just make sure you call medics if something seems off but otherwise no reason not to crack on at home with your pool as planned - its not like its your first, you'll know all the stages and signs and stuff.

Completely understand your frustration here, so close to the finish line too. Just not enough midwives to go around, I reckon even in hospital most people gonna be left to get on with it alone unless absolutely needed.

Which makes me think birth partners should definitely be allowed to stay on ward all day afterwards, do most of the nursing of mums so the midwives don't have to worry about it: but apparently that's a no go(!)


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer I agree my after care with DD1 was also awful and that was in normal none covid times when they weren’t rushed off their feet. I didn’t think my birthing partner would be comfortable with just going for it but she does :) just gonna hope baby comes before she goes away as not sure my mum would feel the same


----------



## Bittersweet

Did they say why @MadamRose? I think a good back up plan is a good idea it needs to be whatever you’re comfertable with.


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Did they say why @MadamRose? I think a good back up plan is a good idea it needs to be whatever you’re comfertable with.

I think I’d feel more comfortable birthing at home with a supportive friend and maybe a doula and ringing ambulance if needed than I would in a hospital. She’s saying it’s staffing levels so one of the things I’m exploring is speaking to head of midwifery at hospital to ensure all guidance has been followed in terms of who they call on etc


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> I think I’d feel more comfortable birthing at home with a supportive friend and maybe a doula and ringing ambulance if needed than I would in a hospital. She’s saying it’s staffing levels so one of the things I’m exploring is speaking to head of midwifery at hospital to ensure all guidance has been followed in terms of who they call on etc

Is there an issue with COVID levels in your area jist now? Have they increased drastically? I just can’t really understand if they were allowed and now not


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> Is there an issue with COVID levels in your area jist now? Have they increased drastically? I just can’t really understand if they were allowed and now not

Nope not as far as I’m aware. I don’t get why it’s changed even my midwife said she’s never known then cancel it on more than a day by day basis before


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> Nope not as far as I’m aware. I don’t get why it’s changed even my midwife said she’s never known then cancel it on more than a day by day basis before

That would be handy to know wouldn’t it to inform decision. As I said here they cancelled home births and moved everything to the main hospital during peak COVID and lockdown but changed the home birth policy anyway


----------



## LoneWanderer

This is literally the longest week I've ever known, now that we know other half is on half days from next week, and just two weeks til baby, and waiting for house news, it seems that time has slowed to an actual standstill here! Least when I didn't know when he was actually coming I couldn't count down the days and hours like I am now!

Can't even keep busy coz with the isolating plus the pain, can't do much beyond sitting down all day, am managing to squeeze a bit of work in (despite being on leave now!) but the housework is severely neglected and the child is being raised by cbeebies now. Ah well! ;)


----------



## Bittersweet

What’s happening with the house lone?


----------



## LoneWanderer

So we have a mortgage broker, which I thought would make things waaaaay easier (me being self-employed means banks are funny about lending me at the best of times, let alone during a pandemic when they're all spooked, but the broker seemed best way to get a deal from someone).

But turns out he's just proper slack, does get shit done eventually but takes absolutely forever, never answers his calls or rings back unless you hound him for days... so despite having offer accepted, sending all our paperwork etc, showing proof of deposit and all that, we STILL haven't heard if we're even accepted for the damn mortgage.

Solicitors are on our back wanting to get paid and start moving stuff forward but after last time, when we lost money with the other seller pulling out after we'd paid stuff, we don't wanna do owt else until we know we can even get the mortgage. So we are waiting. And waiting. And bloody waiting.

Which, you know, with just two weeks til baby... there are better times to be having this stress. But hey, it is what it is.

Just for extra fun, I've got like three weeks to confirm my uni place and student finance STILL haven't approved my loan... and I've got my maternity allowance application in but they haven't contacted me yet either, even though my leave has started already. So baby's first few weeks are going to be chasing various monies instead of, you know, recovering. Argh.

But yeah... all good otherwise ahahahaha


----------



## soloso

Hey all! I’m a November due date here but just love stalking this thread, makes me so excited hearing all your updates as the end approaches! Good luck to everyone for the upcoming arrivals xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh lone that’s so fustrating! Can you issue a bit of a warning like chop chop sort of thing? 

@soloso thank you so much! We are defo 1 baby down I think now then I go in Sunday/Monday and maybe madam rose next too x


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose omg I am so sorry this is happening right now. We still have home Births here, but my kids aren’t allowed at the hospital. Just my husband. Maybe a midwife that isn’t on the schedule at the hospital could come to you when you go into labor? I’m not sure if they do overtime or what not there but that may be worth paying them privately for. 

@LoneWanderer isolation sucks. Lots of screen time lol. It’s hard to be trapped in when so drained and tired but the little one wants to play and what not. 

Our covid cases are insane here right now and even in kids the numbers are so high. Yet school starts back tomorrow and I am excited for the kids to go but so nervous they’ll catch it at school and bring it home. Even in my dreams I have been having covid anxiety.


----------



## Bittersweet

Our COVID levels have remained pretty steady but we’ve just kept with the 2mmsocial distancing even though it’s changed to 1m etc


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
Oh hon I can't believe this has happened right at the last sodding minute as well. 
I think birthing at home like Lone said for as long as possible and calling 999 if needed is a good idea or u think something is off. 
I'm so sorry hon I feel so sorry for you because I know how much u wanted this. 


@Bittersweet 
Thanks for letting us know she is OK hon i was getting worried but tbh it did take me a few days to update on here when I had my son. I came on here saying I had the passery and I think I may of come on again when the contractions began but then I didn't come back on untill I was on the ward about 3 days later. 
Gonna try and keep u ladies on here up to date when I get induced this time esp if its a long process. 
Hope baby turns hon there's deffo still time. 


@LoneWanderer 
I live for ure posts there so funny. Love it when u talk about the boy and the dog.
Do u live near the seaside hon? We tend to get many seagulls here. I live in a shitty little town called Swindon in Wiltshire so nearest beach to us is Western supper mare (mud) lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So just seen my Liver consultant and I'm I'm happy. He is emailing my pregnancy consultant right now saying 37 weeks induction woohooo.


----------



## LoneWanderer

I'm up on the Yorkshire coast (does my accent leak into my posts a bit..? I know my, ahem, questionable language does, that's just the dialect up here though I can't help it ;) ) and yeah, fucking seagulls man, just the worst.

New house is a bit further inland so might get some actual proper garden birds instead of the constant squawking. IF we get it of course.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Proper fuming, so my mother (who we live with) did a lateral flow this morning and told me it's negative, yet I've just seen it in her room and it's a faint but definite positive.

(Very possibly a false positive because it's been hours, and we all know about bloody test strips past the time window, don't we?!)

But she angrily insists she can't see the VERY CLEAR second line. Which makes me wonder if it was indeed there within the half hour window and she just can't see it.

She has been double jabbed and so just cracks on as normal, working in her pub (she owns it. it's not her actual job) and visiting friends and going shopping and all that. Even though I've insisted that while I'm so close to the end she just help me shield, she pays no attention. And coz we live in her house, I have very little say and nowhere else to go, and frankly complaining at all makes me a proper brat because she really doesn't have to put up with me, other half, the dog, the toddler and now another baby: it's so, so bloody good of her to do so while we try buy a house - was meant to be a six month thing that's become three years. Cheers, pandemic and surprise babies(!) 

My god, we need this house to come through...

So worried that a. I might get the virus and get really ill, they say preggos are highest risk for ICU right now and b. that even if I'm not ill, getting it now would mean being on my own for the section and being isolated in hospital AND risking baby having it too.

Probably being unreasonable but at 37 weeks pregnant I think I'm allowed to be unreasonable...? :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggar no problem I’m gonna give you all a running commentary.pains are back a bit worse tonight like the back ones are ouch! Shall see what happens as we’ve been here how many times now haha! 

Lone. Oh my god. That just what on earth? Sorry to point out that’s a definite postive. Would your mum compromise and take another with you? 

up here if you are double vaccinated negative pcr and no symptoms don’t need to isolate. Part of the reason I’m super glad I got both vaccines but I know for some of yourselves that’s not the case. I hope it’s a false positive lone! (haha did we ever wish a false positive before?!)


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer i clearly see that too! Yikes that’s a hard situation to be in. Ya it’s not like you can demand her not leave cause it’s her house, but you’d think she would be okay with calming down all her social activities just for these last two weeks to keep you and baby safe. Can she take another test and you look at it right away? I wouldn’t be comfortable with not knowing for sure. Cause ya that looks positive


----------



## LoneWanderer

She's been for a PCR but she's proper moody with me and shut herself in her room because 'we don't want her around apparently. Hung up phone on me when I told her I'd seen positive test. She's... well... quite difficult :rofl:

Nowt I can do now like, either she is + and we are all fucked or she isn't but she'll carry on taking risks. Other half did test when came in and was negative and so was mine (no chance I'm trying to do baby, can't even brush the damn kid's hair without a tantrum, let alone swab the bugger). So... waiting game I guess.

Really struggling without the mother in law though (she's who we lost to covid late last year, NHS worker who caught it at hospital). She was always a sane place to turn, she would be looking after little one for us if she was here, and she was always there to vent about how difficult my own ma can be. God, I miss her. The thought of having this baby without her around is fucking awful.


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh hun sorry to hear that what a nightmare it sounds! At least she’s shut herself in her room jist tell her to stay there lol! Hope her pcr is negative!! 
Sorry to hear about mil hun.


----------



## MadamRose

So it’s looking like I’m gonna birth at home and ring and ambulance if needed. There is a small chance I may go to the MLU if they will agree to letting the children go, the head of midwife care is seeing if high people in the hospital will agree to this given how much of my wanted birth isn’t able to happen. Should hopefully know tomorrow. Getting a bit angsty about how soon I may go, I lost a massive but of my plug earlier and I had M at 38+4 (went into labour at 2am) so that would be tonight with this one.

@Suggerhoney glad your liver consultant supported 37 week induction! Let us know when you have your date.

@LoneWanderer it could be a false positive with it being so long but why would she have kept it? I’d be asking her to do another one for sure.

@Bittersweet sounds like you might go next! Is baby definitely head up or just back to back?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Now in bed with bloody migraine, managed to avoid them so far this pregnancy but I reckon today's stress caused it. Eyes went all weird and fuzzy, headache kicking in, attempting to ward it off with a brew andchilling out. Can't be arsed with the usual sickness and pain i get with them, hopefully it's just the aura kicking in (had regular ocular migraines with #1 which were manageable and lying down usually chased them away) rather than a full blown attack. Boooo.


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> So it’s looking like I’m gonna birth at home and ring and ambulance if needed. There is a small chance I may go to the MLU if they will agree to letting the children go, the head of midwife care is seeing if high people in the hospital will agree to this given how much of my wanted birth isn’t able to happen. Should hopefully know tomorrow. Getting a bit angsty about how soon I may go, I lost a massive but of my plug earlier and I had M at 38+4 (went into labour at 2am) so that would be tonight with this one.
> 
> @Suggerhoney glad your liver consultant supported 37 week induction! Let us know when you have your date.
> 
> @LoneWanderer it could be a false positive with it being so long but why would she have kept it? I’d be asking her to do another one for sure.
> 
> @Bittersweet sounds like you might go next! Is baby definitely head up or just back to back?

Il keep everything crossed for yoh they make a postive decision. 


They’ve just said baby is head down engaged but back to back which will make a more painful labour for me and possibly can lead to c section. I know there can be a thing about the chin getting stuck but they don’t seem to think that’s an issue here or they haven’t said as im 3/5 engaged so like half the head is already in there?


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet 100% spinning babies!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
I am so so sorry u lost ure MIL to the virus.
Hugs to you hon. 
It's my MIL that will be watching our kids when I go in. My mum lives in another town and I was one of them kids that was brought up by my nan and grandad because my mum was to busy going out with different men and her career.. I aways felt so unwanted as a child. 
She has only seen Tommy twice since he was born and he's almost 2 years old now. He turns 2 on 23rd September. 
My mum has never been supportive to me. 

Can see that line hon. I wud be getting her to do another one just to be sure. It cud be a false positive because it was left. Really hope that's the case. 
I'm paranoid about covid now too esp knowing I'm going in for induction in just over 3 weeks. 
I haven't had the vaccine either. 
Sorry ure mum is being difficult hon. 
Be good when u have ure own place. 
So sorry u have a migraine they are awful. Take some pain killers hon and go chill in a dark room. That's the only thing that helps when I get mine. I take codeine tho as that's all I can have but I definitely find it better being in a dark room. Sleep is the only thing that get rid of mine.. 
Thing is being heavily pregnant sleeping is so so hard. Hope u manage to get some sleep hon and ure migraine sods off. 

I did guess u were from up north and suspected around the Yorkshire area. I read alot of Josaphine Cox books and it's always based up there. Love that Northern accent so much. 
down here we all sound like pirates hahaha. 
:rofl:

@Bittersweet 
Ooow keep and eye on that back pain hon. Cud be things starting or cud be baby turning into a better position. 
I had pain in my back and front with the predominal labour but also when I was in real labour.
Are u getting contractions too hon? 
Make sure u time them. Hope something is starting eeeeeek:headspin:


@MadamRose 
Oh gosh hon. Did it have blood in it?


----------



## Catmumof4

O wow what a busy day on here! 

@LoneWanderer I an soo sorry you lost mil I too have a very erm difficult mother. I genuinely cannot believe she even left the house after a positive home test! Glad she had a pcr one tho! No denying that! She should be wanting to protect her grandchildren! What does your partner think to it all? 

@MadamRose I can't think of anything worse then doing it at home without a medical professional but I have had a few issues at the end of some of my Labour's so I like to feel someone can take control. I have to ask if u have childcare sorted y do the kids have to go to the hospital with you? I understand trauma I really do but what's best for baby we sometimes have to suck up and do. I really hope you find some peace with this situation you deserve to be resting!!

@Suggerhoney Wahoo go liver consultant what a life saver. When will u get the date now? 

SO I was seen on dau again today for reduced movements , this insane itching and I can barely move my legs today due to pain! I broke down because they were being so cold. Monitor picked baby's movements up eventually and then we saw the Dr who has repeated the lft bloods for icp and hopefully get the results for that tomorrow. And the pain is just so unbearable they have prescribed me oramorph to take for a few days and go back Tues to review everything. 32 weeks tomorrow and time has never gone so slow before!! It is my daughter's 3rd birthday tomorrow so that's something to look forward too ! Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

I have a midwife appointment Wed and I'm so curious to know what bump is measuring. Hopefully band on and not extra. 
Still thinking baby will be 8lbs or over even with a 37 week induction. 
Next growth scan is on 1st September same day as consultant. 

Can't wait to have a date now ladies. Really hope it will be 3rd or 4th September. 

We got all be kids uniform today so that's all done now. 
Just need to write there names in them. 
So so happy I got my hospital bags all packed. 
I know originally I wasn't gonna do it until 34 weeks but so glad I did it earlier now. 
34 weeks on Saturday and so cudnt be bothered to pack it now. 

Added some dry hair shampoo to it today incase I don't get a chance to have a shower while I'm in hospital.


----------



## Catmumof4

Suggerhoney said:


> I have a midwife appointment Wed and I'm so curious to know what bump is measuring. Hopefully band on and not extra.
> Still thinking baby will be 8lbs or over even with a 37 week induction.
> Next growth scan is on 1st September same day as consultant.
> 
> Can't wait to have a date now ladies. Really hope it will be 3rd or 4th September.
> 
> We got all be kids uniform today so that's all done now.
> Just need to write there names in them.
> So so happy I got my hospital bags all packed.
> I know originally I wasn't gonna do it until 34 weeks but so glad I did it earlier now.
> 34 weeks on Saturday and so cudnt be bothered to pack it now.
> 
> Added some dry hair shampoo to it today incase I don't get a chance to have a shower while I'm in hospital.

SO far I have spent £250.00 on uniform and still have shoes bags and few other bits to get... ouch lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> O wow what a busy day on here!
> 
> @LoneWanderer I an soo sorry you lost mil I too have a very erm difficult mother. I genuinely cannot believe she even left the house after a positive home test! Glad she had a pcr one tho! No denying that! She should be wanting to protect her grandchildren! What does your partner think to it all?
> 
> @MadamRose I can't think of anything worse then doing it at home without a medical professional but I have had a few issues at the end of some of my Labour's so I like to feel someone can take control. I have to ask if u have childcare sorted y do the kids have to go to the hospital with you? I understand trauma I really do but what's best for baby we sometimes have to suck up and do. I really hope you find some peace with this situation you deserve to be resting!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney Wahoo go liver consultant what a life saver. When will u get the date now?
> 
> SO I was seen on dau again today for reduced movements , this insane itching and I can barely move my legs today due to pain! I broke down because they were being so cold. Monitor picked baby's movements up eventually and then we saw the Dr who has repeated the lft bloods for icp and hopefully get the results for that tomorrow. And the pain is just so unbearable they have prescribed me oramorph to take for a few days and go back Tues to review everything. 32 weeks tomorrow and time has never gone so slow before!! It is my daughter's 3rd birthday tomorrow so that's something to look forward too ! Xx


Sorry u have been back in again hon and all the horrible pain ure suffering with.
Glad they prescribed u something very strong and I hope that helps..
I feel like time has dragged since 30 weeks.
Like sooooooo slow.

I don't know when I will get my date.
I don't see my pregnancy consultant untill I'm 36+4 weeks so that's when I'm supposed to be getting my date.
But now my Liver consultant has requested 37 weeks for induction I am hoping I get a phone call with my date or suggested dates b4 that next pregnancy consultant appointment.
But even if I don't get it until then I will still only have days to wait.

I think they leave a few delivery rooms free for emergencies and high risk ladies. So woth me Being so high risk I will get priority.
But it wud be nice getting a date sooner.
But at least I know it will be 37 and not 38 weeks now so happy about that.
Had more bloods today and my palms have been itching so be interesting to see what they come back as. Prob come back normol again.

Yes I cud of kissed my Liver consultant. He cudnt understand why they were trying to push me to 38 weeks.

I told him about the diarrah and its the urso that is causing it but he still wants me to take it.
Very itchy on my wrists and arms.
Also my legs and back.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> SO far I have spent £250.00 on uniform and still have shoes bags and few other bits to get... ouch lol



That's a big outch hon :wacko:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Nearly called ward to get myself admitted about an hour ago - v annoying how similar migraine symptoms and preeclampsia symptoms are! Both hands went numb, couldn't see properly, couldn't speak, felt sick, head pounding... But everything's mostly eased off, baby moving fine, just left with the horrid headache now but I can live with that. Just made other half get up and make me some chips :rofl:


----------



## Catmumof4

LoneWanderer said:


> Nearly called ward to get myself admitted about an hour ago - v annoying how similar migraine symptoms and preeclampsia symptoms are! Both hands went numb, couldn't see properly, couldn't speak, felt sick, head pounding... But everything's mostly eased off, baby moving fine, just left with the horrid headache now but I can live with that. Just made other half get up and make me some chips :rofl:

Omgosh that sounds terrifying even if your feeling ok now I think u should ring just so they can check you over, that shit don't happen for just no reason! Xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Nearly called ward to get myself admitted about an hour ago - v annoying how similar migraine symptoms and preeclampsia symptoms are! Both hands went numb, couldn't see properly, couldn't speak, felt sick, head pounding... But everything's mostly eased off, baby moving fine, just left with the horrid headache now but I can live with that. Just made other half get up and make me some chips :rofl:



Oh hon I think u should give them a call and tell them what happened. 
I had pre eclampsia with DD. I had terrible swelling with it. 
Think I had bad headaches as well..
So hard to remember because it was nearly 9 years ago now but I do remember the swelling. 

Cud be the migraine causing all these things but I wud just speak to someone just to be safe. X


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ahhh I'm fine this morning, just the headache left over. Migraines are the absolute worst: I actually lost three months of my life to daily attacks a few years back, it was the worst time I've ever known, couldn't get up or anything. I'm used to them generally though, had them since I was a young 'un: started with epilepsy but it changed into migraines in my teens. Thing is, pregnant with the boy although I had them, they were way milder (no headache, no sickness, just weird eyes) and I've not had one since he was born. Thought I'd escaped them this time... apparently not. Defs a stress trigger thing though, could do without, well, being so remarkably stressed! :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@Catmumof4 the problem is the trauma risks stressing me out that I could stress out whilst in labour actually making things more dangerous for me and baby.

@Suggerhoney no no blood just lots of it, still not sign of baby actually coming yet looks like this one wants to make me wait a bit longer than DD2. I wonder if DD1 gets her wish and it comes on the 13th

@LoneWanderer I hope you don’t have any more glad you’re feeling better today.


----------



## Bittersweet

Lone I hope you are feeling better! 

Suggar when’s your next appt to get your date set? 


I’ve made it to full term. Honestly ladies I’ve been emotional all morning I cannot believe I’ve done it and carried this baby full term!:)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yay for full term!!! <3


----------



## Bittersweet

Thank you. 3 more days 4 at a push madness! I’ve spent the morning scrubbing the floors wiping the furniture down etc. Tomorrow will be a chill day haha out a load on washing too


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet yay for full term :happydance:


----------



## Bittersweet

I keep looking at my ticker like oh my!


----------



## MadamRose

Didn’t get my sweep due to time yesterday due to everything else that was being sorted but midwife just rang to say she can fit me in for one today!!!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> Didn’t get my sweep due to time yesterday due to everything else that was being sorted but midwife just rang to say she can fit me in for one today!!!!!

How you feeling aboht everything?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bittersweet 
Well done hon making it to full term so glad u have made it. Not long at all now I'm sure them 4 days will fly. So exciting. 

I don't have another consultant appointment untill 1st September at 36+4 weeks so cutting it a bit fine. But apparently they leave a few of the delivery rooms free for emergencies and high risk. 
I have to be induced in delivery because I'm too high risk for them to do it on the ward. 

I'm not sure tho because now my Liver consultant has requested 37 weeks I mite get a phone call b4 the 1st September with dates. 
Just have to wait and see. 
I didn't get a date untill 36+1 with Tommy and they booked me in for 37+2 but I ended up in the day assessment unit a few days later and they moved my date forward to 36+6. I was induced at 36+6 but didn't give birth untill the next day at 37. 
Kind of hoping they book me in for then this time too. 

@MadamRose 
It's so funny isn't it. Like my first was born at 39+4 weeks but my second was 2 weeks over due. 42 weeks that was hurendous and he was my biggest baby 8lb 15oz. Very traumatic birth. 
My 3rd baby was my first baby with DH and he was born at 39+6 weeks. 

And then the last 2 were early indutions. 
Our dd was 35+4 weeks and then Tommy 37 weeks. 
And now this one 37 weeks. 
But if I wasn't being induced I wud definitely be going the whole hog 40 weeks or over. 
So I'm really glad I get induced because them last 3 weeks are so so hard. 
I feel done now but I know its too early yet. 
I will be happy to have him from 36 weeks tho but I can't see me going into labour on my own b4 my induction. 
I will probably definitely make my induction date. 
I just know it. 

No predominal labour this time and braxton hicks are still not really painful. Just more uncomfortable. 

How are u feeling today hon?


----------



## MadamRose

I can’t go into too much detail but something has been sorted. Just glad that I get my sweep today hopefully it’ll get things moving. Keep your fingers crossed for me.

@Suggerhoney think I’d cry if I got to 42 weeks!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> I can’t go into too much detail but something has been sorted. Just glad that I get my sweep today hopefully it’ll get things moving. Keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> @Suggerhoney think I’d cry if I got to 42 weeks!


I did cry hon. I cried I think every day. I was absolutely massive with him as well and put on 3 and a half Stone. 
I've only put on just under 2 stone with this one so far. 
Going that far over due was just horrible. 

Hope the sweep works for you hon. They have never worked for me. But I do know womon that get them and then go into labour a few days later. 
So glad u got things sorted that's so good to hear. 

I need to download a contraction app but no idea what one to download. There's so many lol. 
Can't find the one I had with Tommy. 
That was a great app it wud play music and everything.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Got all my housework and laundry to do and can't be arsed but think I'm just gonna make a start and hopefully will get into it.


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggar they booked me in Sunday for the week after so it’s defo possible! 
Madam I’m glad something had been sorted! 
I’ve gained 3 stone but eating like a horse today so no wonder haha


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose yay! I am so glad they were able to sort out a plan with you.

@LoneWanderer yikes. I’m so sorry about the migrane. That sounds awful! I didn’t know hands going numb came from a migraine. 

@Suggerhoney im glad the liver consult is letting you do 37 weeks! That’s exciting to know you’ll be done soon. I went to 42 weeks with my son too and it was awful!!

@Bittersweet happy 37 weeks! Full term is so exciting!!

I have my scan in an hour so getting ready to head there.


----------



## MadamRose

Sweep all done! She said things were already going in the right direction on their own as I’m already starting to thin out etc!

@atx614 hope the scan goes well!!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Do you know, much as I'm convinced I'll get to my section date, part of me cannot shake the feeling that tomorrow is the big day.

So, we found out about this little one two weeks after mum in law's funeral. Swear she sent him to us to help us through. We are naming him in her honour - so Everett Linden, he will be. We learned he was indeed a he, five months from day we lost her. And that awful day when it happened was a Friday 13th - well, tomorrow is the first one that's fallen since then...

I'm not one for fate and coincidences and all that jazz BUT there's this niggle in back of my head says just make sure bags are by the door tomorrow... :rofl:

Oh yeah and then my nan said she has a weird feeling about tomorrow that she can't explain either.

All that said, still crossing fingers, toes and legs for 25th scheduled section. Obvs. ;)


----------



## Bittersweet

Madam rose glad to hear it went well
Hopefully not too much longer! 


Lone what happens if you labour and the baby is too low down for a section? Can that happen?


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet thanks - went for a walk after and now I’m gonna spend the evening on my ball :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Madam I’m so impressed I get under bump pains if I walk more than 5 mins :(. I do things like hoover sweep mop etc hopefully that counts lol! 

I’ve been rotating back and forth and in figure of 8 on my ball so hoping that woll do something so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet Thanks - I think my job helps, I was on my feet so much as a teacher if that makes sense. But yes things like mopping etc will definitely help. Any kind of house work that keeps you moving helps. Don’t wanna get my hopes up but gonna try and get all the happy hormones going by watching some funny tv etc too


----------



## LoneWanderer

Nah very, very unlikely: obviously always a chance that baby comes so quick there's no time to prep for the op and get it done, but otherwise its a standard non-urgent 'emergency' section. They do emergency sections like right down to the last minute, don't forget, when there's complications and stuff. And the cut is way way low - bikini line low. So a bit of labouring beforehand won't make much difference. :)


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all see your all hanging in there still! @LoneWanderer I am one that believes in fate (to a point) so you never know! Will be keeping my eye on this thread tomorrow!

@Bittersweet yey for full term how exciting I made it to 32 weeks today!!

Im so so sorry for tmi but.. Anyone know any natural ways to help slight constipation that isn't prunes eww lol. Lactulose is too strong and if i try push even slightly it feels like im pushing where baby is aswrll and that hurts like hell x


----------



## Bittersweet

@MadamRose thats true! I’ve not been as active as I’d have liked to have been this pregnancy with work etc getting in the way. I have a dog as well no excuse lol! 

lone that does make sense thanks hun ive a curiosity around it. I still don’t want one only cause of the pain and recovery I’ve built it in my head to be! Cat congrats on 32 weeks


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank you x


----------



## LoneWanderer

Catmumof4 said:


> Hey all see your all hanging in there still! @LoneWanderer I am one that believes in fate (to a point) so you never know! Will be keeping my eye on this thread tomorrow!
> 
> @Bittersweet yey for full term how exciting I made it to 32 weeks today!!
> 
> Im so so sorry for tmi but.. Anyone know any natural ways to help slight constipation that isn't prunes eww lol. Lactulose is too strong and if i try push even slightly it feels like im pushing where baby is aswrll and that hurts like hell x

Honestly, suppose this deserves a tmi warning in itself, but the only thing that ever helps me at it's worst is gently applying a bit of pressure from the outside... or at very very worst, sticking a latex glove on and giving things a literal hand out (that's how I got through the first post-section one after six entire days...)

But then again, I'm not squeamish and have zero shame! ;) 

Doesn't sound like you're doing half as bad as I can sometimes get though, best thing just lots of fresh fruit and silly amounts of water and fruit juice, it'll shift eventually.


----------



## wantingagirl

I’ll update properly tomorrow but he came super quick and he’s now in neonatal if you haven’t seen on my fb and now hubby has gone back home and I’m still here. He’s been having breathing difficulties since birth, he has fluid on his lung and they are immature :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose anything happening hon? Hope she did a good sweep and that things get going soon. I had some bleeding after my sweep so don't be alarmed if u see blood. Its just where they been fiddling lol. 

@LoneWanderer I do believe In fate. How strange both u and ure nanna have that feeling. I wonder if tomorrow will be the day. Loving the name hon its lovely. 

@Bittersweet hope ure feeling OK tonight hon and not still having pains.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 
I find drinking orange juice and eating fruit helps. 
I've been having diareah the last few days but for about 2 weeks b4 I was so so bunged up. Its horrible and oh the back pain because of it. Was so painful and tummy pains. 
Hope u go soon.


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl so sorry Hun, hope he’s out soon

@Suggerhoney tmi but I think most of it my plug, bloody show etc was on the glove after she finished. She did seem to do a good job. I’m having some twinges but know that can happen after a sweep so trying not to get my hopes up too much. I’ve got another one booked for Sunday!


----------



## Suggerhoney

wantingagirl said:


> I’ll update properly tomorrow but he came super quick and he’s now in neonatal if you haven’t seen on my fb and now hubby has gone back home and I’m still here. He’s been having breathing difficulties since birth, he has fluid on his lung and they are immature :(



Oh hon I didn't see this post earlier. I'm so sorry he is neonatal care hon. I know how hard that is. We went through it with my dd. I had to have her at 35+4 weeks because of severe pre eclampsia and ICP. 
I did have the steroid shots at 32 weeks but she was born with breathing problems because her lungs wasn't mature enough. She had internal bleeding too and her liver wasn't functioning properly. 
It's horrible when ure baby can't be with u on the ward and seeing all the other mums with there's. 
They are absolutely amazing in nicu tho hon and he really is in good hands. 
I'm gonna pray for him for complete healing and pray he can be with u soon. 
Ure in my thoughts hon. 
I'm Dannii-Marie Arnold Slater on Facebook feel free to pm me anytime if u want to. 
Thinking of you sweetheart <3:hug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @wantingagirl so sorry Hun, hope he’s out soon
> 
> @Suggerhoney tmi but I think most of it my plug, bloody show etc was on the glove after she finished. She did seem to do a good job. I’m having some twinges but know that can happen after a sweep so trying not to get my hopes up too much. I’ve got another one booked for Sunday!



Hope it has done the trick hon.


----------



## atx614

@wantingagirl im glad he came quickly! I hope he is out soon once his lungs mature a bit! Congrats!!!


----------



## MadamRose

So it’s 4.30 and I’ve been awake since 3.00 unable to sleep spent over an hour tossing and turning and now basically given up. Still having some irregular tightenings but nothing I can see turning into anything unfortunately


----------



## Bittersweet

My son woke me up at 5 this morning so we are currently down the stairs watching tv. Still having the irregular tightenings but nothing more no more plug or show either. 
Wanting yoh know where I am hun x


----------



## Catmumof4

LoneWanderer said:


> Honestly, suppose this deserves a tmi warning in itself, but the only thing that ever helps me at it's worst is gently applying a bit of pressure from the outside... or at very very worst, sticking a latex glove on and giving things a literal hand out (that's how I got through the first post-section one after six entire days...)
> 
> But then again, I'm not squeamish and have zero shame! ;)
> 
> Doesn't sound like you're doing half as bad as I can sometimes get though, best thing just lots of fresh fruit and silly amounts of water and fruit juice, it'll shift eventually.

Haha I'm not squeamish myself will give that a go!! 



wantingagirl said:


> I’ll update properly tomorrow but he came super quick and he’s now in neonatal if you haven’t seen on my fb and now hubby has gone back home and I’m still here. He’s been having breathing difficulties since birth, he has fluid on his lung and they are immature :(

Omgosh I don't have you on Facebook so I didn't know sending all the love and hugs!!!! 



Suggerhoney said:


> @Catmumof4
> I find drinking orange juice and eating fruit helps.
> I've been having diareah the last few days but for about 2 weeks b4 I was so so bunged up. Its horrible and oh the back pain because of it. Was so painful and tummy pains.
> Hope u go soon.

Me and my Partner had the constipation vs diarrhoea debate last night I just can't get a happy medium :haha:

@Bittersweet my dd decided on 6 today which is basically a lie in but we was up and down with them all last night soo tired but lots to do! 

Iv got my baby shower tomorrow, we decided to do one as it's my last! Everyone is having a covid test and having it outside to keep safe, bit worried about the weather tho xx


----------



## Zoboe95

@wantingagirl so good to hear from you, I hope you see improvents in little ones breathing soon and are able to have him back with you ...it's a scary time when your emotions are all over the place too, but it's the best place for them to get treated ❤️

I actually slept well last night for the first time in ages! I am very unusual because my 2 year old doesn't like getting up in the morning! I have to wake her up at 6am on a work/nursery day, but it balances because today she has only just woken up!


----------



## Bittersweet

Cat hope the weather is good for you! I dropped him off at nursery a bit earlier so going to have a snooze


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet hope you manage to have a good nap! 

@Catmumof4 hope it’s amazing!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yay enjoy your baby shower! :)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Negative PCRs here. So that's a relief.
Now I just have a mardy arse mother to deal with... ](*,)

Other half's last full day though, wooo! So ready for this week of half days, definitely ready for some help with the wild child - and for someone else to do all the nesting :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Glad it was negative lone such a fright though


----------



## Zoboe95

@Catmumof4 have a lovely time! 

@LoneWanderer so glad you got negatives!


----------



## LoneWanderer

So, something playing on my mind as it seems a bit of a catch 22 thing...

If you go into labour, normally, they tell you to wait at home as long as possible, yeah? To make sure it defs *is* labour, and to save you being stuck about on ward for ages in the early stages.

But if you are scheduled for section, they say come in ASAP for the 'emergency' route. Especially as you might end up waiting around hours for a free theatre.

Which is all fine and good, like I said before they can do them right up to the last moment... 

Except I've not been in labour before, so now every bloody twinge and ache is making me think 'is this it?' - when it almost certainly isn't - so now I'm worried I'll just be sat on my arse at home when the time actually comes, thinking it's definitely not it yet, and miss the window for chopping him out :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Lone that’s a very true statement it’s quite confusing! I just remember for my son the pains coming every 3-5 and feeling like I was being ripped in half haja!


So 9 months in I’ve finally found a cure for my heartburn and indigestion 

love heart sweets!


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer they often start as period type pains but they get more frequent and last for longer. I’d get a contraction timer so that you have a rough idea. I guess the best thing to do is if there is even the slightest chance go in to be on the safe side.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Awww nice! Glad they are helping. I always eat tons of them at Halloween, left over from the trick or treaters, then can't face them rest of the year til it rolls round again :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yeah I've been all low down crampy all day but honestly I think he's just sat on a nerve or something coz it's perfectly bearable, just very uncomfortable. I'm not calling for that, can't be arsed sitting on monitoring for hours just to be tutted at and sent home again ahahaha! 

Honestly I'm such a wuss that if anything actually properly hurt I'd be kicking the ward doors in begging them to make it stop, so I doubt I'll actually get caught out and miss the real deal - and hey, if I do, that surely means I had it fast and easy so won't be able to complain anyway... :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

I kinda gauge it on if I’m in a lot of pain then that’s it 

but clearly my gauge is wrong since I’ve been in three times lol. 
Still not progressed lots so bouncy ball and wiggles to try and get things moving now


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet im with you on trying to get things moving. We have come out for another bike ride/walk. Every time I sit down at home I make sure it’s on my ball :lol: ready to be done now!


----------



## Bittersweet

Yep! I sat on sofa all morning but trying to move around more and use the ball


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer so glad the tests we’re negative, what a relief!! My labor started as cramping and progressed pretty quickly into contractions. I never had Braxton Hicks or predominal labor though so I only know what the actual labor felt like. But I know it can be confusing as things get started.


----------



## atx614

Yesterday my scan went well. Baby was 4 pounds 8oz, 60th percentile. So not too big or small thankfully. My placenta moved up thank god!! And baby is head down so I hope she stays there. My fibroid did get bigger and is now 10cm but they said that’s normal during pregnancy and it should go down after. So feeling pretty good, but now to sit and wait for what seems like far too long.


----------



## LoneWanderer

I've got the crampy period pains, and like a stabbing in one spot on my lower back, and loads of pressure. But nothing I could, like, 'time', as it's all over the shop, absolutely nothing consistent. Gonna try paracetamol and a bath once other half gets home to watch toddler. Pretty sure I've just done a bit much, by which I mean I've done absolutely nothing but slightly less nothing than usual :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

That’s great new atx!!

lonenyea rest and see how it goes


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 glad the scan went well, it sounds like a good weight :) 

@LoneWanderer hope you feel better after your rest


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh here’s the pains but they are feeling more at the top of my uterus? Indigestion? Taken my love hearts haha and also a chewable gavinscon


----------



## Neversayno

LoneWanderer said:


> So, something playing on my mind as it seems a bit of a catch 22 thing...
> 
> If you go into labour, normally, they tell you to wait at home as long as possible, yeah? To make sure it defs *is* labour, and to save you being stuck about on ward for ages in the early stages.
> 
> But if you are scheduled for section, they say come in ASAP for the 'emergency' route. Especially as you might end up waiting around hours for a free theatre.
> 
> Which is all fine and good, like I said before they can do them right up to the last moment...
> 
> Except I've not been in labour before, so now every bloody twinge and ache is making me think 'is this it?' - when it almost certainly isn't - so now I'm worried I'll just be sat on my arse at home when the time actually comes, thinking it's definitely not it yet, and miss the window for chopping him out :rofl:

I’m so glad you wrote this! I feel exactly the same!! 

I’ve been so uncomfortable the last few days and clearly done far too much as my feet and legs were holding a lot of water last night. 

really upset stomach today and that dull period pain type feeling seems to be present but nothing I could ‘time’. I’ve tried to have a relaxing day today but just feel so shattered and irritated


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet hope it’s the start of something!


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> @Bittersweet hope it’s the start of something!

Me too I’d rather go on my own


----------



## LoneWanderer

Everything's eased off a little bit this eve, gonna have fish and chips, get a bath, early night, hopefully he stays put!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh and I just got a reminder by email that I'm meant to be in a virtual antenatal class right now, ooops! Signed up ages ago, it's a breastfeeding one... now I absolutely cannot be arsed with it. Ah well :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

LoneWanderer said:


> Oh and I just got a reminder by email that I'm meant to be in a virtual antenatal class right now, ooops! Signed up ages ago, it's a breastfeeding one... now I absolutely cannot be arsed with it. Ah well :rofl:

Oooos! I didn’t sign up for any this time. 
I’m planning to breastfeed this time I fed my son tik 6 months old last time with 1 bottle a dat as his weight was low at home


----------



## LoneWanderer

#1 was never going to feed but he got two months' expressed milk plus formula top ups, was happy with that. Formula only from 3 months on.

Gonna give #2 the choice too - got frozen syringes, ready prep bottles, pump and excessively large boobs all ready to go, so whatever he fancies it's on the menu... :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Options are always good. I’m not against formula feeding il probably use the aldi formula again we used that for my son and was good


----------



## LoneWanderer

I've been hand expressing and storing for like two weeks now just in case, and with #1 I could always get a few drops even from like 28 weeks with a good ol' squish, but I swear this time round it shoots out like the real deal and there's so damn much! Hopefully a good sign but all depends on if baby takes to it.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Really annoyed, my slippers have worn out, there's a massive hole in them, but my lovely new ones are packed and I want them to be lovely and new still for hospital, so I'm not bloody buying more for just a week, so I have to do without. Boooo.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Well the bath was shite, didn't enjoy it one bit, hasn't helped anything, still everything tightening up and crampy pains. Could just be him moving though, he's so big and I have no room left so every little wriggle hurts.

But still nothing regular or worth calling in for. Besides, other half is watching first match of the season tonight, he's been excited for it all week, so it'd have to be a real emergency to make me drag him away from the telly ahahaha!

So, taking a gamble on absolutely not the real deal, fingers, toes - and mostly legs - all crossed, and keeping eyes firmly on that 25th date still...
:holly:


----------



## Bittersweet

I’ve not tried to see if anything there yet but I’ve got the heavy rush feeling so I suspect if I massaged and squeezed there would be something. 
Jist taken a LFT fingers crossed!!! 
Aww that’s annoying lone


----------



## MadamRose

Had an amazing day soaking up the sunshine at the park etc but that and a trip to town I may have over done it slightly it’s not even 9pm and I need my bed now!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bloody hell, I probably get about 50 steps a day in these days, and even when I *was* mobile and not housebound and not pregnant I rarely crossed 12k :rofl: well if that doesn't get bab moving nowt will ;)


----------



## LoneWanderer

So according to this helpful bit of info in my new 'contractions' app, it seems that I've been in transition for... oooh, approximately three decades now(!)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer what app is that that’s pretty cool it tells you what stage it thinks you are in


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all what an idiot I am my baby shower is tomorrow not today! Can you tell it was a long day yesterday!!! Iv done way too much today and in a lot of pain in my groin hips and tailbone the joys of pregnancy!! 

@LoneWanderer Oh you are funny!! I got stuck in the bath the other day and I didn't realise.my other half was watching a film on his tablet with headphones so I have to phone call him to come save me Lol!! In answer to your question about when will you know.... as cliche as it sounds you just KNOW it's like something is really different but hard to say what.. maybe the intensity 

@MadamRose wow that's a lot of steps!! Baby got to come out with that! Lol


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose eow that’s a lot of steps. I don’t think I could get that many if I tried lol.

@LoneWanderer the tightening sounds promising!! I remember feeling the tightening at the beginning of labor.

@Catmumof4 hahaha I’m only laughing cause that is something I would do. I have pregnancy brain so bad. At least you have something to look forward to tomorrow.

@Bittersweet ya I’ve tried too but not a drop in these boobies yet. I don’t think I’ve ever had any come out before I’ve had the baby. But my milk comes in quick and in full force after. So hoping for a good supply again. Both my kids nurses terribly thoigh as they had a tongue tie so I mostly pumped and bottle fed. Hoping to nurse this one.


----------



## Zoboe95

@Bittersweet as soon as I found out I was pregnant this time I ordered a box of 24 packs of love hearts discovered them last time, they help so much!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Goodness ladies ure all on form. This thread moves so fast now. 

@Catmumof4 
Oooow a baby shower that will be lovely and I hope the weather stays nice for you. 

@LoneWanderer 
So glad the test was negative. 
As for real labour. I know this sounds so cliche but trust me u will know. 
U may not know when it first starts because it can start like braxton hicks but more sharp if that makes sense. 
It can start a bit like period cramps but I find with contractions the pain is more like a sharp crampy pain. Starts mild and builds and peaks and then comes back down. 
They kind of come in waves. 
They dont always start off regular they can start off irregular but will become regular and get closer together feeling more and more painful. 
Sorry the bath didn't help. 
Also u had pain in my back when I was In early labour with Tommy. I'm pretty sure that pain came and went as well. Like the contraction wud start and I wud feel it in my back then it wud work its way around to the front. 
Definitely keep and eye on things hon and if u feel the pains are getting more frequent and stronger give them a call.
Don't ever worry about going in and wasting there time. When I had all that predominal labour with Tommy they told me they wud rather ladies come in and get checked out then stay at home worrying or unsure. 
Hope u manage to get some sleep tonight and u feel better tomorrow.

Gosh this thread is getting so so exciting now. 
Who will be next eeeeeeeek. 


@MadamRose 
That's a lot of steps hon well done you. 
Hopefully it's just the thing u needed to get labour going. 
I almost forgot u still team yellow. 
So we still don't know of ure :pink: or :blue:. 
I'm thinking boy. 

@Bittersweet 
Love hearts no way. I love those. Do they really really help with Acid reflux hon? 
I'm on 2 lots of medication for mine now but still get it here as there just not every night like I was. 

@atx614 
Great weight hon.
Mine is so say on the 76th centile. 
Tommy was on the 98th so this baby is measuring smaller but I don't trust the scans. They can be so out. 
I rekon I'm in for a good 8lb something even at 37 weeks. Feel like my bump is huge this time. 
Just hope I don't tear or need forceps. 

Wud love a nice 6lb baby that wud be perfect but no way will this be that little. He's gonna be a big boy..

Just my gut feeling..
:help:


----------



## Bittersweet

Wow madam rose that’s so many steps no way could I do that just now! 

suggar they help me anyway :)! I’ve been using chewable gaviscons as well but they leave a odd taste in my
Mouth


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Wow madam rose that’s so many steps no way could I do that just now!
> 
> suggar they help me anyway :)! I’ve been using chewable gaviscons as well but they leave a odd taste in my
> Mouth


Do they taste the same aa the medicine because that's nasty lol.


----------



## Zoboe95

@Suggerhoney the minty gaviscon isn't as bad as the aniseed one, but neither is great the chewy ones are like a mild mint ...but love hearts are definitely the one for me ❤️ work wonders ...when you look at the ingredients, they actually have a lot of the same as antacids!


----------



## MadamRose

@Catmumof4 enjoy the baby shower

@atx614 none pregnant I’ve been know to do 25000+ when I haven’t got my children. Though that’s the most id done in ages didn’t quite realise I’d done so many until we got back from swimming and I was knackered

@Suggerhoney almost everyone thinks this one is a boy. I have absolutely no feeling either way other than right now I feel like I’m gonna go overdue :(


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I’m with you on the birth weight. I’m slowly starting to freak out about this one as DD2 was born by this point and was
9lbs 13oz and the sonographer said this one was on track to be slightly bigger ](*,)


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggar I got the mixed berry flavoured ones so they are a bit easier IMO. 
Cat enjoy your baby shower today! 

madam I keep coming in to see if your labouring yet!!!

my irregular tightenings are stronger today or maybe that’s wishful thinking haha


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet I’m sure you are gonna go before me tbh!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Zoboe95 
I like Love Hearts so may have to get DH to get me some. 
So glad u ladies recommended them.
I'm still taking the medication the consultant gave me and I've been reflux free for a few days but I know it will be back. 

@Bittersweet 
Ooow ooooow and oooooooow Do you think this cud be the start hon? 
Is it tomorrow you go In to be induced? Or was it next Sunday? 

@MadamRose 
See I've been told this one is smaller than my last. 
Tommy was so say 7lbs at just 33 weeks and on the 98th centile they said he was gonna be a very big baby but he was only 7lb 6oz but that was at 37 weeks. Buy I guess if I wud of gone 40 weeks he wud of been about 9lbs I rekon. 

This baby is on 76th centile and was 4lb 15oz at 32+3 weeks but I feel like I'm bigger this time so not sure u trust the scan. 
I really think he will be over 8lbs even at 37 weeks. DH thinks he will between 6 and a half and 7lbs..
The sonagrapher doing my scan said 6 and a half to 7 and a half lbs.
But I just don't know if I trust it. 
I have another growth scan at 36+4 weeks. 
Not had my bum measured in ages but I see midwife on Wed so she will do it then. Have a feeling I will be measuring ahead. 
My dh don't think I'm that big and everyone says I got a neat bump but I feel like it huge. 

Guess only time will tell. 

34 weeks today and at 34 weeks with Tommy I lost my whole mukas plug and the show. 
But I also had the predominal labour with him.
And with this one I've had nothing. 
No sign of any plug or even bits of it. And no Contractions apart from braxton hicks. 
Definitely think I will make my induction. 
Really do think this baby will be a September baby.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
How are you today hon?


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I measured bang on fundal height wise with my last two with this one I’ve measure ahead the whole time which definitely adds to my fear! Baby was 6lbs 8oz at 34+5


----------



## MadamRose

Ugh I really don’t feel very well today :( girls are desperate to go to our local splash pad - right now all I wanna do it sleep but I don’t wanna let them down


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney I measured bang on fundal height wise with my last two with this one I’ve measure ahead the whole time which definitely adds to my fear! Baby was 6lbs 8oz at 34+5


Can understand ure worry hon. I always measured ahead by 2 weeks with my biggest..
That was such a traumatic birth. There is no way I wud be able to birth a 9lb baby. I cudnt even get a 8lb 15 oz baby out they had to use forceps and he got so badly stuck and was born not breathing and purple with blue face hands and feet. Was so scary. 
I really hope this baby won't be over 8lbs. 
I wud Lone a 6lb baby but can't see it. 
Dd was 5lbs 7 and that was very tiny. Wudnt want one that small again. But 6lbs something wud be perfect. 7 lbs is also perfect 
If this baby was 4lbs 15 at 32+3 weeks he must be around 5 and a half lbs now. Maybe even 6.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I can obviously do large babies just worried this one will be too large if it stays in much longer!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Nesting has kicked in!

Not me though :rofl:

The mister is scrubbing and dusting and hoovering and sorting the entire house like his life depends on it. Meanwhile I'm watching CBeebies with the tot.


----------



## atx614

Haha I wish my husband would nest that would be excellent! 

@Bittersweet the tightening sounds promising! You are going in for induction tomorrow, right?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Just reading my notes from last week and it says 'first instance of slowed growth' and the chart curve now shows just below the 90th line instead of off the chart completely. I do vaguely remember them saying something last time I was there but I wasn't really listening. 

Wonder if I'll get a final sneaky growth scan before the section, seems unlikely now as I have one more midwife (Weds aft) then exactly one week til delivery, but hey, you never know. Might try and breathe in when I get measured so I come out slightly smaller ahahaha!

Seriously though notes also say he'd started to engage so *obviously* the bump would look smaller, I dunno why they even do the measuring thing as it's so wildly inaccurate.

Anyway... my god everything is tight and uncomfortable this afternoon, it's like he's got a cattle prod on my cervix; 'slowed growth' my arse, he's fucking massive. Counting down the days, in fact the hours, til 25th now. OWWWWWW.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney I can obviously do large babies just worried this one will be too large if it stays in much longer!


Awww hon remember all the scans and stuff can be out. Hopefully baby won't be too big. 
Do you feel bigger or heavier than u did with the other 2? 
Boys do tend to be larger than girls but not always. I think u will be fine hon. Any more signs of labour. I'm literally on tender hooks here everytime I come into this group.
I really can't call who will be next. 
It's a toss up between you and @Bittersweet and @LoneWanderer. 
If @Bittersweet is being induced tomorrow then she will be next then you @MadamRose then @LoneWanderer.
Eeeeeek. 



LoneWanderer said:


> Nesting has kicked in!
> 
> Not me though :rofl:
> 
> The mister is scrubbing and dusting and hoovering and sorting the entire house like his life depends on it. Meanwhile I'm watching CBeebies with the tot.


Oh I wish my husband wud start nesting. No chance he wud rather be outside doing cars. 
I did get him to do the hoovering on Thursday tho. But I did everything else. 
Hahaha u make me laugh hon so much. 
Do u think this one will be bigger than ure first?


----------



## Bittersweet

How is everyone? 
I’ve spent a lovely day went to soft play and McDonald’s with my son then final clean of the house even though that’s all I’ve done the last few days. I think it’s take away for tea tonight and I go in at 10:30 tomorrow to get started eeek!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Can I just say, OUCH :rofl:


----------



## Zoboe95

@Suggerhoney doing cars is exactly what my other half has being doing today too! I don't think he has the ability to nest


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet good luck!!!


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney nope I think this baby plans on staying put forever. I have niggles every day which are 100% not braxton hicks but never seem to turn into anything


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> How is everyone?
> I’ve spent a lovely day went to soft play and McDonald’s with my son then final clean of the house even though that’s all I’ve done the last few days. I think it’s take away for tea tonight and I go in at 10:30 tomorrow to get started eeek!


Oh my so exciting hon. Do u have to ring them first? 
When I get my date I expect I will have to ring delivery at 8am to find out what time I can go in. 
They were good with Tommy becuase I rang at 8 and half 8 and they were a bit busy. They said they wud call me with a time and by 9:30am they called and said to make our way in. Was in there at just gone 10am and pessery was put in a 11am..
Hope I get to go In ealier this time because it took so long to get things going. 
Hope they can just break ure waters hon. 

I'm gonna do exactly what ure doing. A day or 2 b4 I go in I'm gonna blitz the house. 

Wishing u all the best for Tomorrow hon. Have u got data on ure phone so u can come on here and let us know how u are? 
Obviously when things get really going you won't be able to but the early stages are a bit uneventful so hopefully u can pop on then. If u feel up to it tho hon. Don't worry if u can't be arsed totally understandable. 
Can't believe another baby is about to be born eeeeeeek. 




LoneWanderer said:


> Can I just say, OUCH :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1101197

Love that haha. 

How are u today hon 



Zoboe95 said:


> @Suggerhoney doing cars is exactly what my other half has being doing today too! I don't think he has the ability to nest


Haha just like my DH then lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney nope I think this baby plans on staying put forever. I have niggles every day which are 100% not braxton hicks but never seem to turn into anything


Urghhh so annoying hon. But u never know things may just go bam at any moment and take you by surprise. 
Have they given u a induction date if u do go over?


----------



## LoneWanderer

I am absolutely NOT ready for the baby to not be 'the baby' any more :o

He suddenly seems so big, and the new one is going to look so small next to him! Poor thing though, he has no clue what's about to happen or that his life is about to change... maybe ignorance is bliss :rofl:

Seriously though, if I'm honest it took me about six months to start to bond with #1. I'm definitely not naturally maternal. I _liked_ him from the off - he was fucking hilarious, which helped - but it was such a long time til he actually felt like 'mine' rather than just some random baby we'd borrowed. Now he's just the best thing ever, but god knows how another one is going to fit in, I reckon it'll be the same over again with me taking time to adjust and get to know the new kid. So I just hope that #1 gets his dad's instincts and loves the little one from the start, rather than mine which could mean a long time him of getting used to the massive change... ;)


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> I am absolutely NOT ready for the baby to not be 'the baby' any more :o
> 
> He suddenly seems so big, and the new one is going to look so small next to him! Poor thing though, he has no clue what's about to happen or that his life is about to change... maybe ignorance is bliss :rofl:
> 
> Seriously though, if I'm honest it took me about six months to start to bond with #1. I'm definitely not naturally maternal. I _liked_ him from the off - he was fucking hilarious, which helped - but it was such a long time til he actually felt like 'mine' rather than just some random baby we'd borrowed. Now he's just the best thing ever, but god knows how another one is going to fit in, I reckon it'll be the same over again with me taking time to adjust and get to know the new kid. So I just hope that #1 gets his dad's instincts and loves the little one from the start, rather than mine which could mean a long time him of getting used to the massive change... ;)
> 
> View attachment 1101202

Awwww bless him he is so adorable hon. 
I'm a bit worried how Tommy is gonna react to the new baby. He's still so babyish himself and so lazy he won't even hold his own bottle. 
So I have no idea what he will make of a tiny newborn. 
He points to my belly and says baby but I don't think he really understands what's about to happen. 
When me and DH had our first 2 there was 23 months between them and it went so well. 
Hopefully it will go just as well this time. 
Well I can hope can't I haha.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Urghhh so annoying hon. But u never know things may just go bam at any moment and take you by surprise.
> Have they given u a induction date if u do go over?

I personally won’t take induction I’ll ask for extra monitoring instead - they don’t look at booking it here until 41 weeks anyway


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> I personally won’t take induction I’ll ask for extra monitoring instead - they don’t look at booking it here until 41 weeks anyway


I went to 42 with my 2nd. I'm not sure if they let u go as late at 14 days overdue anymore bit i know they alow womon to go 10 days over. 
I don't think u will go over hon. I think u will go soon. I really hope so. 
We need lots of babies being born and lots happening so my 3 weeks go fast haha. 
3 weeks still feels so long. 

So weird when ure pregnant because when ure not pregnant 3 weeks seems like nothing.
But when Ure pregnant 3 weeks feels like 3 months. 
I do remember things going fast with Tommy from 34 weeks. I remember thinking it was gonna drag but b4 I new it I was 2 days untill my induction. 
Hope it goes quickly this time.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@wantingagirl 

Just to let u know I'm thinking of you and baby hon and I have prayed.


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks suggar I actually go into triage at 10:30 they decide if it’s balloon or admittance for waters breaking. If it’s balloon then triage do the ctg a doctor fits it and then I go home and then liaise with labour suite for the coming back in


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all 

@LoneWanderer I'm just like you, I'm not naturally maternal at all. All are different I bonded instantly with 2 of mine but really had to work at the bond with the others and if I'm honest with myself in still struggling with 2! I sincerely hope the bond with this one comes naturally for both of us this time? I have the strongest bond with Bonnie. She's just so happy all the time except when hungry so possibly that I can relate :haha: I held my friends 13 week old baby today and Bonnie got really jealous which surprised me! Iv never had to deal with jealousy before so not sure what to make of that! 

@Bittersweet biggest good luck for tomorrow hope you enjoy your takeaway tonight! Looking forward to updates!! 

Baby shower went really well today iv been so spoilt by my friends! So happy!
In bed by 7pm I'm exhausted Lol!! X


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney they don’t like you to go over 42 weeks but if I say no to induction there is nothing they can do and they have to offer extra monitoring. Midwife mentioned she thought it was unlikely I would ever needed induction to which I replied I wouldn’t accept it and she said that’s fair enough they’ll have to offer you extra monitoring, I believe it’s every day or so to keep an eye on the placenta. It’s very common in the home birth groups for women to have 42week + babies.

I keep thinking any minute I’ll go bam but then it never happens. Don’t really want it to happen now excuses I really don’t want baby born on 15th and don’t think I’d labour in 4 hours :rofl:

@Catmumof4 glad the baby shower went well!


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank u babe pic of me nd my oldest dd excuse how tired I look x xx


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer I’m with you on the cattle prod right now. Had a nap earlier and been feeling like that since I woke up ](*,)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aww glad the baby shower went well and you've had a lovely day. <3


----------



## Zoboe95

Wow so much to catch up on ...
@Bittersweet exciting for tomorrow 

@Catmumof4 glad you've had a lovely day!! 

I had my 2nd Covid jab today, almost forgot, damn baby brain, but just about made it in time! I presume it's the same everywhere, you have to sit in the waiting area for 15 minutes after before you are allowed to leave ...I was sat chatting to a st Johns ambulance guy and he was really lovely. He was mainly there to reassure nervous people and help if needed, but no one needed help so we were just chatting! He asked me if I was going to breastfeed which at first I thought was a bit of a weird question, but I answered anyway and said that I will try, but didn't do very well last time. He made a really good point and said that now that I've had both jabs, it's worth it even if I only manage a couple of weeks, or combi, because I will pass covid antibodies onto little one, and as it stands we have no idea what sort of age they will be able to get jabbed! He was such a lovely guy, and I feel like he spent far more time with me and offered far more advice and comfort than any of the midwives I've seen so far! 

Anyway, I've had no symptoms so far, so hopefully I'm all good! Been out in the garden most of the day chasing the toddler, and taming the veg plot. A tad achey now though!


----------



## LoneWanderer

My fucking god I cannot stop eating ice tonight, literally just camped by the freezer with the bag in my hands, it's like crack but, you know, colder.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 
Ahhh lovely photo of you and ure eldest dd hon. I'm so glad u had a lovely day. 

@Bittersweet 
Hope u won't need the balloon hon. 
If I have to have something to get me going om gonna ask for the pesery again or the gel. 
I have to stay In hospital the entire process so can't go home untill things get going.
I just have to stay In the hospital the whole time.
They do normally let me have a wander tho after they have put the pesery in. 
Me and DH normally end up in the canteen so will probably do that again hehe. 
Unless they can just break my waters. 

Hope u manage to get some sleep hon. I didn't sleep hardly at all the night b4 my induction. Think I woke up at 4am and then cudnt get back to sleep. 
Gonna try my hardest to sleep this time because I was so physically and mentally exhausted by the time i had Tommy. 
I was just drained. So definitely gonna make sure I get a good rest in b4 I go in. 

Good luck hon. I'm gonna so stalking tomorrow for updates. Eeeeeek. 


@LoneWanderer 
Haha its OK u hug that ice hon u eat as much as like. I've been well thirsty the past few days and I can't stop drinking. 
Just picturing you sat on the floor in ure kitchen near the freezer with this giant bag of ice hahahahahaha


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 which vaccination did you end up getting? Here we can pick between Pfizer and moderna but they don’t recommend the JJ for pregnant woman. 

@MadamRose I hope it just starts soon for you and you don’t have to go over!!


----------



## MadamRose

@ATX thanks I want to hold off today and today is one of the two days baby can’t be born so if things are going to kick off today it needs to be later so baby isn’t born until tomorrow :rofl:

@Bittersweet good luck!

On a positive note I got the best night sleep I have in ages!


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank you all that's so kind of you! @LoneWanderer take the ice somewhere comfy at least.. make yourself a den and it is the funniest mental image ever!!

@MadamRose I hope baby holds out just long enough for you to have your support back Lol!!

As for me. Im really annoyed with my oh, he promised me we would go to a car boot that is huge but quite far away so we agreed Evelyn would be our wakeup call she wakes every day between 5 and 6, well she woke up at 5.50 but my Partner decided nope he is too tired :evil: so he took Evelyn to watch tv downstairs and now he is completely ignoring her and she is whining constantly! I hope she pisses on his shoes or something equally as bad lol :bike:
I don't get to go.anywherr very often money being so tight so I'm sulking. 
On another note I definitely just lost my mucus plug! I no it can regenerate but.iv started getting back ache and a weird pain just higher then my belly button :saywhat:


----------



## MadamRose

Catmumof4 said:


> Thank you all that's so kind of you! @LoneWanderer take the ice somewhere comfy at least.. make yourself a den and it is the funniest mental image ever!!
> 
> @MadamRose I hope baby holds out just long enough for you to have your support back Lol!!
> 
> As for me. Im really annoyed with my oh, he promised me we would go to a car boot that is huge but quite far away so we agreed Evelyn would be our wakeup call she wakes every day between 5 and 6, well she woke up at 5.50 but my Partner decided nope he is too tired :evil: so he took Evelyn to watch tv downstairs and now he is completely ignoring her and she is whining constantly! I hope she pisses on his shoes or something equally as bad lol :bike:
> I don't get to go.anywherr very often money being so tight so I'm sulking.
> On another note I definitely just lost my mucus plug! I no it can regenerate but.iv started getting back ache and a weird pain just higher then my belly button :saywhat:

No my favoured birthing partner isn’t back until Friday now - she goes away later today, tbh really don’t want to be waiting that long I’m ready for baby now! Today is my ex’s birthday and I don’t want baby coming today!


----------



## Bittersweet

I slept on and off I’ve had cramps all night so hoping that beans just break waters


----------



## soloso

Bittersweet said:


> I slept on and off I’ve had cramps all night so hoping that beans just break waters

Good luck for today Hope things move quickly and you have baby in your arms very soon!!! So exciting x


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet fingers crossed they can just break your waters! Can’t wait for an update!


----------



## Zoboe95

@atx614 I had moderna. You can have Pfizer or moderna here while pregnant, they won't give the astra zenica one to under 40s anyway. I didn't really mind which one they gave me because the online booking system chooses the best one for you. Glad it's over, I had the worst shivers overnight, and a bad head!


----------



## MadamRose

39 weeks! Didn’t think I’d make it to 39 weeks starting to think I’ll definitely make it to 40+ which is sort of gutting. Though also hoping baby may come Tuesday then all my children will have been born on a Tuesday :rofl:

At the point now where tops don’t quite cover my bump - thank god for over the bump trousers :lol:

Got another sweep today - due to the girls weights my midwife said I can have one every 2-3 days. Especially as DD2 was born by now and was 9lbs 13oz - at this rate this baby will be 10lbs+ ](*,)


----------



## MadamRose

Positive sweep, she said my cervix was really easy to reach which is a really good sign! She also said it was nice and stretchy. Really hoping this may kick something off!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Hope it does madam!

so I’m really confused and unclear. Came in was taken in 40mons later started a trace I had a big tightening and baby heart rate dips. Then it’s sat at like 175-189 

eventually calms down. Another tightening a stronger one and baby dips again. 
They examine me say I’m 2-3cm 2cm on sheet. 
Because of baby’s dip they said if I need the balloon il be kept in and on 4 hourly monitoring 

but if I don’t need balloon they are sending me home as woman have been waiting since Thursday/Friday as the ward is so busy. 
But then the midwife came in to COVID swab me. 

then said they hope I’m able to have my waters broke.


----------



## Bittersweet

So I’m gonna hit the roof if they send me home and tell me tk wait cause I was told it’s a medical reason I’m being induced and with baby’s heart rate going a bit everywhere I’m not comfertable.


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet if they try and send you home you need to ask to speak to whoever is in charge. If they are still causing problems say you’ll be taking it up with PALs as it isn’t acceptable


----------



## Bittersweet

I get there’s woman waiting I totally understand but it’s a medical reason I’m being induced. Given I’m at 2cm surely that’s accountable for something! So to send me home and say call back every day and we will fit you when we can isnt acceptable when it’s a medical reason for induction.


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> I get there’s woman waiting I totally understand but it’s a medical reason I’m being induced. Given I’m at 2cm surely that’s accountable for something! So to send me home and say call back every day and we will fit you when we can isnt acceptable when it’s a medical reason for induction.

I totally agree hence if they try definitely ask to speak to the person in charge and then threaten to escalate it through pals


----------



## Bittersweet

I’ve been admitted and given a room on labour ward. Said I wasn’t allowed to eat and asked if I was happy to receive the anti biotics for group b strep so I presume I’m having my waters broken cause she said they prefer to give before waters break


----------



## Neversayno

@MadamRose hope the sweep works! Good news on the cervix!! 

@Bittersweet well done for holding your ground. Hope they get things moving quickly 

thinking of you all


----------



## soloso

Really glad they have admitted you, with babies heart rate a bit unstable I would be refusing to leave. I ended up having an emergency section cos of my babies heart rate, they broke my waters and it made it worse so took me straight away. Glad you are staying and they can keep a check that baby is happy. Hope all goes well from here xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

Got my cannula in they are away to do the anti biotics for the group b strep and then I guess an hour or so and break waters. Short period there where baby went high again but back down. I’m so hungry lol


----------



## soloso

Good luck!! Sucks not being able to eat or drink but once baby is here you can have a nice treat :D x


----------



## Bittersweet

soloso said:


> Good luck!! Sucks not being able to eat or drink but once baby is here you can have a nice treat :D x

Il be getting my oh to get me the biggest chocolate bar ever


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet hope it goes well!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

I’m allowed to eat as baby has settled down so away to get my anti biotics in and oh away to go feed me and then they will break waters and see what happens. Contractions are stepping up now so she said hopefully it’s waters break and minimal intervention but if not they give me an hour or so to pick up myself before they give the drip. 

I’m like so to clarify I’m not going home am I she was like no your baby decided for you that they wanted to tk come up tk be fair you’d have been in over the next day or so anyway judging by what’s gone on today


----------



## LoneWanderer

Eeek exciting stuff! Glad things are progressing, sounds like it won't be long now!
Good luck and looking forward to hearing all about it <3


----------



## LoneWanderer

I've organised all the baby's clothes and changing stuff and cloths and bottles etc this afternoon.

Don't think it counts as nesting though if you force yourself into it, and hate every minute :rofl:

And I think in all the sorting, I've gone and broken my pissing thumb somehow, it's now a weird colour and shape and v painful. See what happens, I ain't off to bloody A&E on a weekend for them to say they can't do owt anyway. If it's still bad by a week on Weds I'll ask them to pop me down after the section for a cheeky xray ahahahaha.

Oh, and now contracting like a bitch over here so I've defs done too much. Feet up, telly on and not moving for another ten days ;)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bittersweet 
Oh my gosh what a rollercoaster. So glad ure staying in now and they can break ure waters. 
Sounds like things are happening. 
So exciting. 
So glad babies heart settled and u can eat now too. Lots of walking and bouncing hon get them contractions going. 
Wishing u all the best hon.


----------



## Bittersweet

So with no intervention I made it to 4cm they put heart tracer on as baby didn’t cope with a huge congestion and now wagers are leaking with the tracer on


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
Ure bump looks so so low. Its definitely dropped. Sounds like things have been going on cervix wise. 
Gosh u can go into labour at any moment eeeek. 

@LoneWanderer 
Oh ure poor thumb. Totally don't blame ya not wanting to go in A&E on a weekend. 
Of its gets too sore tho hon u cud pop in tomorrow or like u said get a cheeky X Ray on c day hahaha. I mean why bloody not. Ure there anyway haha. 



So worried abit about my induction now. 
Scared I will get a date but won't be able to go in because there be top busy. 
I'm classed as very high risk so hopefully I won't have any problems. 
My liver consultant said 37 weeks so I really don't want to go past that.


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggerhoney said:


> @MadamRose
> Ure bump looks so so low. Its definitely dropped. Sounds like things have been going on cervix wise.
> Gosh u can go into labour at any moment eeeek.
> 
> @LoneWanderer
> Oh ure poor thumb. Totally don't blame ya not wanting to go in A&E on a weekend.
> Of its gets too sore tho hon u cud pop in tomorrow or like u said get a cheeky X Ray on c day hahaha. I mean why bloody not. Ure there anyway haha.
> 
> 
> 
> So worried abit about my induction now.
> Scared I will get a date but won't be able to go in because there be top busy.
> I'm classed as very high risk so hopefully I won't have any problems.
> My liver consultant said 37 weeks so I really don't want to go past that.

Youd be surprised hun I’m in full blown labour and all I got was a sweep at 12ish today


----------



## LoneWanderer

They've told us that if they can't fit us in locally for the section we might have to go to the nearest city hospital, so a good hour+ away, and have it there instead. Though I imagine they'd be more busy in there than in our small local one, so I dunno if I can see that happening. BUT does seem that everywhere is just so, so busy with all these lockdown babies, and they are just fitting everyone in as best they can and working with what they've got, on a case by case basis. It's just not normal times right now. So I'm firmly expecting absolute chaos, changing plans, utter confusion and lots of messing around - that way if things go even slightly to plan I'll be pleasantly surprised. I mean, at the end of the day, there's a baby in there that's soon going to come out, one way or another(!) :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet so exciting hope things get going quickly!!!! 

@Suggerhoney I keep hoping it could be any minute but it doesn’t seem to be happening 

I would imagine if your liver consultant wants it doing at 37 weeks you’d be a real priority Hun!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Youd be surprised hun I’m in full blown labour and all I got was a sweep at 12ish today


I think when I go In I will need the pessery or gell. I haven't been having any contractions only BH. No sign of any plug or even any bits of it. Just nothing. 
So can see me needing to have something put in down stairs. 
Be very surprised if they can just break my waters. 

Oh oh how exciting. So glad ure In labour hon. Good luck. I'm thinking of you. Push push puuuuuuush hahahaha. <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> They've told us that if they can't fit us in locally for the section we might have to go to the nearest city hospital, so a good hour+ away, and have it there instead. Though I imagine they'd be more busy in there than in our small local one, so I dunno if I can see that happening. BUT does seem that everywhere is just so, so busy with all these lockdown babies, and they are just fitting everyone in as best they can and working with what they've got, on a case by case basis. It's just not normal times right now. So I'm firmly expecting absolute chaos, changing plans, utter confusion and lots of messing around - that way if things go even slightly to plan I'll be pleasantly surprised. I mean, at the end of the day, there's a baby in there that's soon going to come out, one way or another(!) :rofl:


I think August and September are there busiest times for babies. I was told that when I had Tommy. Everyone bonking at Xmas and new year hahahaha. 
But I rekon my hospital will be manic as well. 
If I wasn't being induced I'd definitely be going to 40 weeks. Or more. 


@MadamRose
That's what my husband said. He said u have more priority because of being so high risk and having a liver transplant they won't want to push it to far. 
My liver consultant said no to 38 weeks and said 37 was fine..
So hopefully I go in that day without any problems. 


Been a busy day today. Think I've over done it like Lone. 
Back is absolutely killing me and lower bump kills. Got another headache too. Keep getting them. 
Had one yesterday too. 
Gonna go and lay down on the sofa now and put my feet up and watch TV. 


Did some bump pics today. Don't know if there's much difference from last week. 

Here's last week 33 weeks and today 34+1 weeks.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney lovely bump picture Hun!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney lovely bump picture Hun!


Thank you sweety. I feel huge lol


----------



## Catmumof4

Omg @Bittersweet good luck hun!! Hope to hear from you with a happy healthy babe in your arms soon!!!

@MadamRose fingers crossed u pop soon!

@Suggerhoney I'm sure you will be a top priority with the liver transplant

@LoneWanderer ouch sounds really nasty! Hope stops hurting soon x

So this morning I lost a large amount of my plug was getting bad period pains all morning went for a lie down at 1 until 4 and I didn't feel any more (thought yey just more braxton hicks) then until 5.30 where they started coming and going started timing about an hr ago and every 20 mins and hurting through morphine.. not 100% sure what to do though because if I was past term id just wait but only being 32 weeks I don't want to go up and it just be Braxton but I don't want to go into labour Lol!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh no defs go in even if it's just a check and send home job, always better to be safe and get looked at! If anything was starting early they might slow you down, and if not no harm done being looked at. Call them!


----------



## Catmumof4

Childcare is a major issue in the evening I'm feeling very torn x


----------



## MadamRose

@Catmumof4 id definitely go up to be on the safe side especially so early!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 
I just wrote to you in the October group but will write here too. 
Please call them hon. Don't leave it. If u are feeling it through morphine and the fact there regular I wudnt wait. 
Ure still early and they may be able to stop things if u are in labour. 
Take the kids with u if have too. 
Or is there as neighbour that cud watch them for you or a friend?


----------



## Catmumof4

Gonna try sleep if they disappear then they are just Braxton. My mum's basically just said I'm imagining them and I'm not going in on my own so no childcare no hospital just have to prey for me ladies. I got 6 kids no-one will want to which is sad.


----------



## atx614

@Catmumof4 if they are consistent at all, even far apart I would get checked!! 

@Bittersweet yayay!! So excited for you! You’ve got this!!

@Suggerhoney um they better get you in at 37 weeks! You are high risk, it’s not like it’s just elective.

@MadamRose i can’t believe you haven’t gone get tbh lol. Glad she will do a sweep for you a few times a week! And all the walking you do should help too. 

@LoneWanderer ugh, I’m sorry about your thumb. That sounds awful. But good job organizing all the clothes. That’s on my to do list this week. And to pack my bag and get the car seat out of the attic.


----------



## Bittersweet

Cat how are you? Defo should get checked!!!!! 


I got epidural in about 40 mins ago as only 4cm. I’ve gone myself all they did was a sweep and I’ve felt a heart tracer on the baby as a massive contraction happened about 5:25pm where the contractions changed and they lost contact with baby and beciade of the heart rate being dodgy before they put the tracer in they managed to make a whole in my waters so I’ve been on my way since


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @Catmumof4 if they are consistent at all, even far apart I would get checked!!
> 
> @Bittersweet yayay!! So excited for you! You’ve got this!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney um they better get you in at 37 weeks! You are high risk, it’s not like it’s just elective.
> 
> @MadamRose i can’t believe you haven’t gone get tbh lol. Glad she will do a sweep for you a few times a week! And all the walking you do should help too.
> 
> @LoneWanderer ugh, I’m sorry about your thumb. That sounds awful. But good job organizing all the clothes. That’s on my to do list this week. And to pack my bag and get the car seat out of the attic.


Thanks hon. I'm just so scared there just gonna be so busy that even the high risk ladies will have to wait..i feel so done now and I really don't want to go past 37 weeks. Also scared I'm gonna have a massive baby. 
I'm the same size now as I was at 36+4 with Tommy and he was 7lb 6 at 37 weeks..


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Cat how are you? Defo should get checked!!!!!
> 
> 
> I got epidural in about 40 mins ago as only 4cm. I’ve gone myself all they did was a sweep and I’ve felt a heart tracer on the baby as a massive contraction happened about 5:25pm where the contractions changed and they lost contact with baby and beciade of the heart rate being dodgy before they put the tracer in they managed to make a whole in my waters so I’ve been on my way since


Ah epidurals are great I'm definitely going to be having one of those. 
I want to try with just gas for as long as I can but will definitely be having a epidural. 
Have they put the drip up yet hon? 
Can't believe u only needed a sweep and that got things going. That's so good. 
Hope u haven't got a long night ahead of you and baby comes soon. 
Keep coming on here to check for updates it's so exciting. 

Just a question do you know if they are turning away high risk ladies and making them wait? 

I'm so scared when I get my date they will be too busy and I'll be forced to wait..
I just want to go in on the date and get it done. 
I don't want to be pushed past 37. 

Anyway good luck hon can't wait to see photos of baby.


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet so exciting


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet so excited for you!! Stalking for an update!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi girls sorry I’ve not been around all my attentions been on the wee man. I’ll update later today properly but we are hoping now he’s making progress. 

I know it’s hard but the one thing I wish I did was wait til 38 weeks now as I always have it in the back of my head is he was slightly too earlier although this could have happened at any time, it’s more to do with the rapid labour although they did say his lungs were a little immature. Even down on the labour ward they were questioning why I was induced when I was :wacko: <3


----------



## wantingagirl




----------



## wantingagirl

The difference from the beginning is crazy!


----------



## LoneWanderer

He is BEAUTIFUL <3

Glad to hear he's progressing, hopefully not too long and you'll all be home.


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl beautiful and lovely name :)


----------



## MadamRose

I don’t want to be one of them people that moans and I know that Mother Nature is in charge here but I’m so done :( I really thought baby would be here by now, yes I know I’m not quite due yet, but with DD2 being 38+4 and 9lbs 13oz I’m really starting to get worried. My daughter’s are so desperate to meet their baby brother or sister and I can see it getting harder on them each day waiting, they wanted as much of the school holiday as possible to bond with the baby and that’s slowly being taken away from them. Right now it feels like it’s never going to happen :(


----------



## Bittersweet

Morning ladies 

baby girl born 23:20 last night Weighing a ridiculous 8lbs 1/4oz!!! Was pretty savage in the end as epidural didn’t work as well. 
Anyway no induction required other than the sweep waters broken when they put the heart tracer on and that was it all


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet congratulations glad all went well!


----------



## soloso

Congratulations!! So pleased. What a great weight for your date!! Hope you and baby are doing well xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

Thank you. Seem okay so far got blood work to get back etc first. My eoidroal didn’t work properly so that was brutal pushing her out


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yay congrats!! Hope you both doing well, excited to hear more when you've had chance to recover!! <3


----------



## Neversayno

wantingagirl said:


> View attachment 1101236

wow!! Amazing the difference: congratulations xxx



Bittersweet said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> baby girl born 23:20 last night Weighing a ridiculous 8lbs 1/4oz!!! Was pretty savage in the end as epidural didn’t work as well.
> Anyway no induction required other than the sweep waters broken when they put the heart tracer on and that was it all

congratulations to you! Sounds horrific but sounds like you were a trooper!!! We’re they far off on her weight?!


----------



## LoneWanderer

38th week.
Ouch, just... ouch.
Did I mention I'm only 5'3? :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Neversayno said:


> wow!! Amazing the difference: congratulations xxx
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations to you! Sounds horrific but sounds like you were a trooper!!! We’re they far off on her weight?!

They did have her on the 98% centile but only had her at aboht 7lbs 4 last Monday lll


----------



## Catmumof4

@Bittersweet Omg yeey so so happy for you she was obviously ready to go! Failed epidural are literally the worst! I feel for you there! Hope your bloods come back fine! 

@wantingagirl what a gourgeous little man and the difference is extraordinary! How are you feeling now?

As for me I didn't go in my mum was being a poo head (as my 3 yr old says) I took another dose of morphine at time and it knocked me out! Woke up with pain but no tightening but will take that! I'm now going for a lie Down but if still there after I get up I might go get checked x


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ah @Catmumof4 been worrying about you! Glad things have eased off but do still pop in and get checked soon as you can. Sounds like you're pretty used to having pain even at the best of times so if it's been bothering you - and cutting through your usual meds - then it really can't be pleasant. Hope they get to the bottom of it for you.


----------



## Bittersweet

Cat I’m glad things have eased!!! 


Sadly baby also tested postive for ABO so suspect we are in for a few days


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bittersweet 
Awwwww congratulations hon. So sorry about the epidural. My biggest was my 2nd. He was 8lb 15 and I did have a epidural but he came b4 it even strated working and I felt everything was awful. 
He was way to big for my tiny body and got very stuck. They had to use forceps to pull him out becuase I cudnt do it. 
He was born not breathing and blue all because he got so stuck. I kept telling them he was big but they wudnt listen. 
That's why I'm so worried about this one. 
I also struggled getting a 7lb 11oz baby out so I need this baby to be no more than 8lbs. 
Terrified baby will be huge. 
He's on 76th centile so not big compared to Tommy who was on 98th and 7lb 6 at 37 weeks.
But I don't know if I can trust the scan.
Anyway massive congratulations to you hon. I can't wait to see photos. We'll done mamma u did great.:flow:


@wantingagirl 
Ahhhhh he is so cute hon. Congratulations. 
I have to be induced at 37 weeks because of my liver. My liver consultant does not want me going to 38 weeks. I was induced with Tommy at 36+6 and he was born at 37 weeks and he was fine and didn't need to go to scbu. 
So praying this one will be fine as well. Still don't have don't have my date yet but I know its 37 weeks or maybe 37+1 or 2. I'm hoping 37 because I'm so done now. 
So glad ure little man is alot better now. 
Is he with u on ward now? 
Hope u both get to go home soon. 


@MadamRose 
Awww man so frustrating I know. 
I know I'm lucky I get induced early and won't be seeing 38 or 39 weeks but I have been there in the past..
Even seeing 42 weeks that was really shit. I think i cried everyday because i was done by 34 weeks and I was huuuge. 
I kept telling them he was a big baby but they wudnt listen. 
Then when everyone got called in and they had to use forceps they were like oh alot bigger than we thought. Huuuuhhhhh u don't say. Only been telling you all for weeks. 
Do u feel really heavy hon? With him I felt so so heavy. My bump felt so weighed down I cud hardly walk it was horrific.

I don't feel like that this time. I still feel light and can walk around easily. 
It's only when I over do things I feel really really uncomfortable. 
Did u get a growth scan? What percentile was baby on? 
Oh hon I really hope things start for you soon. 
I do think u will be next and then Lone. 


@LoneWanderer 
Such a amazing beautiful bump <3



So slept well last night but took codeine becuase my back felt like it was going to snap. Was on my feet alot yesterday. 

Can't wait for it to be baby time. 
Just under 3 weeks now but I bet it drags:coffee:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Cat I’m glad things have eased!!!
> 
> 
> Sadly baby also tested postive for ABO so suspect we are in for a few days


Sorry u have to stay in hon. Are u in England? What are the visiting rules? 
I have midwife on Wed and I'm going to ask her what the visiting rules are at our hospital and if DH can stay with me throughout the whole induction process and also after baby is born. 
I hope he can. 
I'm hoping my kids can visit with him too when I'm on the ward because I will be in 6 days in total. 
That's including induction day. 
Never been away from Tommy so it will break me if I can't see him for 6 days. 
Covid is quite low down here so hoping the rules are not too tight. 
Did they say how long u need to stay in? 


What's ABO. 
Sorry so many questions. I bet ure knackered bless you <3


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I was around this 97th I think, I remember on one of the measurements I was off the lines. The sonographer was the most senior one in the hospital and said she thought this baby was gonna be bigger than my last two. It doesn’t help that I keep getting so many fake signs either. Plus as I said the girls are just so desperate for baby now too which is making it worse :( 

Glad you haven’t got much time left!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Visiting here is strictly birth partners only, and you have to book a specific slot, and it's like 2 hours a day. No kids. They can be there during induction/section/active labour, stay in recovery/delivery suite, but must leave when you go to ward. However they can stay with baby if it goes NICU or anything. Rates pretty low here but I think it's just standard policy for safety, obviously the more people in and out, the higher chance of someone bringing the virus to all the women on the ward.

It's a worry because obviously post-section I won't be able to move at all, took ages from getting back to ward before I could even wiggle my toes last time - which was fine coz other half held and changed and dressed baby and passed me stuff from bag when I needed it etc, I just sat about eating tbh. And he took care of baby when they eventually got me up, took catheter out and made me walk to shower. So this time I guess I'm at the mercy of the midwives, who, quite frankly, don't fill me with confidence.

Flip side though, no visitors means I get to just chill out and enjoy baby without having to pass him about, or lie there awkwardly feeling and looking like shite while every bugger comes wandering in. Every cloud...!


----------



## atx614

@wantingagirl he is just beautiful!! Congrats!!! Can’t wait to hear your birth story!

@Bittersweet yayayayay!!!! So happy for you. What is ABO? And so sorry about the failed epidural, that’s terrible.

@Suggerhoney sorry your back is bothering you! The end is brutal. My hips are about done carrying this extra weight. Here we can have two people in the room at birth. But then only one after birth. But I have a feeling with all the positive cases here it will only be one at birth by the time I get induced.

@Catmumof4 so glad you have some relief. I was worried with the tightening for you! 

@MadamRose I’m sorry baby is taking so long to make an appearance. It’s so hard when you are done. How much longer do your girls have of break from school?

@LoneWanderer i just love your bump so much!! One more week, right? They are doing your section at 39 weeks? So close to being done.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yep, one week now we'll be in for the pre-op appt, one week on Weds and he should be here already. Terrifying thought tbh, I'm not ready :rofl:

Obviously might not be that straightforward if they're full on the day, could end up waiting a few days - or even being sent to another hospital - but we'll see how it goes. Last time when I went in for induction I was the only one on the ward for two of the nights, then by the time he arrived they were full to bursting and keen to be rid of me ASAP ;)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh and until Thursday night our main childcare has fucked off two and a half hours away (cheers mam!) so we're absolutely hoping he stays put until at least then. We have backups obvs, but far from ideal. Legs firmly crossed and keeping my eye on next Weds!!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

ABO is the blood issue we have so my partner is an A and I am O so I develop anti bodies from the A that can damage babies in the womb basically


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wantingagirl said:


> The difference from the beginning is crazy!
> 
> View attachment 1101237

Oh my dear he is just the loveliest baby!!! I hope he will recover quickly. I’m sure it will all be ok. It’s a rough start to life. I hope you’re feeling ok physically now after delivery!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Eeeek, officially enrolled for uni, starting first week of Oct :o :o 
Because, you know, I didn't have enough going on already :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

LoneWanderer said:


> Eeeek, officially enrolled for uni, starting first week of Oct :o :o
> Because, you know, I didn't have enough going on already :rofl:

You’ll do fab, my DD2 was born end of august and I was in uni doing my 2nd year from mid September - I also split up with her dad when she was 3 weeks old! You’ll do a fab job!!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ta! Just ordered my set books as thought I could get a head start in hosp, especially if it's just me and baby for a couple of days. :)


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer sounds like the perfect idea what are you studying?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Politics and history. Mainly just for fun tbh, I still don't know what I wanna be when I grow up (and at pushing 35 now, not sure I'll ever know haha!) But figure if I start now I can graduate before 40.


----------



## Zoboe95

@Bittersweet congratulations ❤️❤️❤️

I have 2 days left at work now, off tomorrow, then in weds and Thurs and I'm done! Today was ok, but I was tired because I've not been sleeping, and there were hardly any kids in so it went reaallllyyy slowly, I almost think that makes it more tiring! 

Also baby is so so low now, when she hiccups, it feels like it's literally as low as she can get! I had a midwife check last week, but it was utterly pointless, the computers were down, she didn't tell me anything, and I can't get on the app where all my notes are, because she never sorted out the password issue I've had since the beginning! Got another scan next week though, so presumably they will tell me how ridiculously low she is sitting! 

In other fun news...tried to shave last night...that's always fun when you can't see what you are shaving


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 

I think that sounds pretty standard. When I had a tellaphone appointment with my mental health team and my midwife I'm pretty sure she said I'm aloud one birth partner and whome ever that is can visit me on the ward. She said unless anything changes. That appointment was in July. 
So I will ask her all the questions on Wednesday. I guess u have a point at least being in hospital on my own it will be a great bonding time for me and baby. And I mean we get fed three times and day and tea brought to us so it is kinda nice.

Just the thought of not seeing Tommy for 6 days is heartbreaking. I wudnt mind so much it I only had to stay in a day or two but 6 days. 

In the day assessment unit which is where we go for monitoring. Like if the baby isn't moving enough or any other worries. It's like a little ward with 3 beds. I noticed when I went in for monitoring 2 weeks ago all the other ladies had there DH with them and one 2 of the ladies had todlers there as well. So that's aloud in there then it makes no sense why they wudnt allow it on the ward. The ward is only across the corridor from the day assessment unit. 
I will just see what the midwife says and if it is the case only DH can visit then so be it. I'll just have to suck it up. Only thing I want be seeing much of him because he will be looking after Tommy. The older ones will be at school but there's no one that can have Tommy.

The midwifes were good with me when I had Tommy hon. I had to have a [email protected] after giving birth becuase of bleeding. They have me a spinal block and then after that I was wired up to drips and blood transfusions and cudnt move. And they helped with Tommy. They even took him off and gave him a feed so I cud rest. 
And then on the ward the student midwifes helped alot unti I cud move around on own. 
Hope they are sympathetic toward u and u have a better experience this time hon.

Hope u don't have to go to another hospital either and u get ure section on the date planned. 

Absolutely amazing ure gonna do a uni coarse hon. I love history that was one of my favourite subjects at school many many many moons ago. 

I wud love to become a midwife. But I just don't have the brains for it. I'm good at practical stuff' but Absolutely terrible at theory. Lol. 


@MadamRose 
Tommy was on the 98th hon so right at the top and was 7lbs at just 33 weeks. But then I gave birth 4 weeks later and was expecting this monster baby and he was only tiny.

They really can be so so out hon. All they do is measure the head and tummy and leg then stick all the measurements into a computer and it gives a weight. 
Even the guy that did my last growth scan said it's not gonna be dead on accurate and they can be out by up to 2lbs either way. 

But I can understand ure worry with the other 2 being big. 
Mind u is this donner u used the same as u used last time? 
Was you a big baby when u was born? 

Apparently it goes by mums weight at birth, and dad's weight at birth. 

I was 6lbs and my DH was 8lbs 9 and all our babies have been 7lbs something apart from Lilly because she was born 4 weeks early. But she wud of been 7lbs something if I went to term. 


Mind u Tommy wud of been big if I went the whole hog. If he was 7lb 6oz at 37 weeks then he wud of been about 8 and a half lbs I think if I went to 40 weeks.

Depends really. Some babies will put a lb a week on from 36 weeks and other babies will put half a lb on a week. 

But my gosh hon please don't worry about a scan they can be so so wrong. 
That's why I'm not trusting this one is smaller like the scan is saying. I think this baby will be bigger than what Tommy was. 
I've really got a feeling he will be over 8lbs and I'm shitting it. 
Next growth scan is on 1st September so will see what he weighs at that and then see what he weighs at birth. 

Has that latest sweep done anything hon? 



@atx614 
Here in the UK we ate only aloud 1 birth partner.
But I'm OK with that. 

My back isn't as bad today. It only gets bad If I'm on my feet for a while or if I over do things then I'm in agony. 


@Bittersweet 
Oh yes I know what that is now hon. Now u have explained. 
How Is baby doing? Hope she will be ok and u can go home ASAP. 
Just rest hon as much as u can and take it easy. 


@Zoboe95 

Ahhh not long hon untill ure on maternity leave. That' will be lovely. 


@Catmumof4 
How's u now hon? 


Erm right think that's everyone
Hope I haven't missed anyone. 

Sooo who do we think is next ladies. 
Definitely a toss up between @LoneWanderer and @MadamRose..

Then I think @Neversayno 
And then maybe me. 
Unless one of the ladies babies decide to make a early appearance. 


Me tho I know I'm going to go strait to my induction. No way is he coming end of August like DH thought. 
No signs of up coming labour at all. 
Still no plug. Nothing.


----------



## DSemcho

Hey All!

I know I haven't been on here in quite a bit. Sorry for that, lots going on being a single mom with number 3 on the way.

I got diagnosed with GD in June, and that has been chaos. I've never had it before with either of my other pregnancies, so it's an adjustment. I've noticed when I eat normal I don't have any glucose level issues. Only when I eat bad, which I rarely do. Because my numbers aren't what my OB wants, they're discussing putting me on insulin. Even though the dietician says my numbers are fine.

34+1 here today, and I feel like she will be here in the 38 week area but who knows. My stomach went from measuring right on time to measuring 2 weeks ahead. However, I don't know if me being overweight already might have something to do with that. I still haven't gained weight, so yay me lol. I'm now doing monthly ultrasounds - which means I'll only get 2 total before baby comes. I haven't had one since 21 weeks - except for the one I had a couple of weeks ago. I can't remember when my next one is, but it's coming up in the next week or two. Idk the point of saying they're going to monitor her growth if I'm only getting two ultrasounds a month apart, but whatever. I feel like if they were really concerned with her being big they would do more scans?

My oldest was 9lbs 1oz (40+4), and my youngest was 8lbs 3oz (38+4), so big babies don't scare me.

Been dealing with ex drama, and that hasn't helped at all. Current husband (soon to be ex) has just been awful, and holding money over my head and has just made my whole situation stressful. And then my oldest son's dad decided to go off on me and say that his child support (a whopping $400/month) will now be supporting my "illegitmate [email protected]@rd child". And that I should have spent more time at home with the 2 kids I already have instead of going out and getting myself knocked up. Literally have been on 4 dates in the last 2.5 years since my husband left me, but okay....

I'm completely overwhelmed, and as someone with ADHD this is not helping at all. I can usually handle chaos, but I have way to much of it right now. On top of that, my dog who was 12 years old died on the 7th, I've had her since the day she was born. It was a blow, because her dad died when I was 34 weeks pregnant with my youngest. He was 12 as well, and died of congestive heart failure. It's just been overall a rough couple of months.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

DSemcho said:


> Hey All!
> 
> I know I haven't been on here in quite a bit. Sorry for that, lots going on being a single mom with number 3 on the way.
> 
> I got diagnosed with GD in June, and that has been chaos. I've never had it before with either of my other pregnancies, so it's an adjustment. I've noticed when I eat normal I don't have any glucose level issues. Only when I eat bad, which I rarely do. Because my numbers aren't what my OB wants, they're discussing putting me on insulin. Even though the dietician says my numbers are fine.
> 
> 34+1 here today, and I feel like she will be here in the 38 week area but who knows. My stomach went from measuring right on time to measuring 2 weeks ahead. However, I don't know if me being overweight already might have something to do with that. I still haven't gained weight, so yay me lol. I'm now doing monthly ultrasounds - which means I'll only get 2 total before baby comes. I haven't had one since 21 weeks - except for the one I had a couple of weeks ago. I can't remember when my next one is, but it's coming up in the next week or two. Idk the point of saying they're going to monitor her growth if I'm only getting two ultrasounds a month apart, but whatever. I feel like if they were really concerned with her being big they would do more scans?
> 
> My oldest was 9lbs 1oz (40+4), and my youngest was 8lbs 3oz (38+4), so big babies don't scare me.
> 
> Been dealing with ex drama, and that hasn't helped at all. Current husband (soon to be ex) has just been awful, and holding money over my head and has just made my whole situation stressful. And then my oldest son's dad decided to go off on me and say that his child support (a whopping $400/month) will now be supporting my "illegitmate [email protected]@rd child". And that I should have spent more time at home with the 2 kids I already have instead of going out and getting myself knocked up. Literally have been on 4 dates in the last 2.5 years since my husband left me, but okay....
> 
> I'm completely overwhelmed, and as someone with ADHD this is not helping at all. I can usually handle chaos, but I have way to much of it right now. On top of that, my dog who was 12 years old died on the 7th, I've had her since the day she was born. It was a blow, because her dad died when I was 34 weeks pregnant with my youngest. He was 12 as well, and died of congestive heart failure. It's just been overall a rough couple of months.

I’m sorry you’re having such a rough time. GD is just awful to deal with. What kind of blood sugar numbers are you getting that make your Dr want insulin and how often are they high? Have you made any diet changes at all? I have it too and at 29 weeks now I realize I can’t eat any bread products. I can eat whole grain pasta and potatoes and dairy carbs, but anything that’s bread type like a tortilla even just spikes my numbers. Which is frustrating cause I like a sandwich or wrap! I think 32-36 weeks is the most common Time to go on insulin because the hormones rage for a moment there and then level out a bit before birth. I’m nervous for what my numbers do around 32-36 weeks because I’ve been very good with them so far. Anyways this is my 4th go round with GD and I’d love to chat if you want! It really is stressful.


----------



## atx614

@DSemcho I’m so sorry you are having a tough time. None of his business if you have been on 1 dates or 1,000. I have GD too unfortunately. My numbers go high if I have any sugar! I can have one piece of whole grain bread and they stay okay. I stay at 20-30 carbs per meal and seem to be okay. But I’d i go over that my numbers go high. My doctor said to stay under 120 and test two hours after eating. How are your numbers that they want you in insulin?


----------



## Suggerhoney

DSemcho said:


> Hey All!
> 
> I know I haven't been on here in quite a bit. Sorry for that, lots going on being a single mom with number 3 on the way.
> 
> I got diagnosed with GD in June, and that has been chaos. I've never had it before with either of my other pregnancies, so it's an adjustment. I've noticed when I eat normal I don't have any glucose level issues. Only when I eat bad, which I rarely do. Because my numbers aren't what my OB wants, they're discussing putting me on insulin. Even though the dietician says my numbers are fine.
> 
> 34+1 here today, and I feel like she will be here in the 38 week area but who knows. My stomach went from measuring right on time to measuring 2 weeks ahead. However, I don't know if me being overweight already might have something to do with that. I still haven't gained weight, so yay me lol. I'm now doing monthly ultrasounds - which means I'll only get 2 total before baby comes. I haven't had one since 21 weeks - except for the one I had a couple of weeks ago. I can't remember when my next one is, but it's coming up in the next week or two. Idk the point of saying they're going to monitor her growth if I'm only getting two ultrasounds a month apart, but whatever. I feel like if they were really concerned with her being big they would do more scans?
> 
> My oldest was 9lbs 1oz (40+4), and my youngest was 8lbs 3oz (38+4), so big babies don't scare me.
> 
> Been dealing with ex drama, and that hasn't helped at all. Current husband (soon to be ex) has just been awful, and holding money over my head and has just made my whole situation stressful. And then my oldest son's dad decided to go off on me and say that his child support (a whopping $400/month) will now be supporting my "illegitmate [email protected]@rd child". And that I should have spent more time at home with the 2 kids I already have instead of going out and getting myself knocked up. Literally have been on 4 dates in the last 2.5 years since my husband left me, but okay....
> 
> I'm completely overwhelmed, and as someone with ADHD this is not helping at all. I can usually handle chaos, but I have way to much of it right now. On top of that, my dog who was 12 years old died on the 7th, I've had her since the day she was born. It was a blow, because her dad died when I was 34 weeks pregnant with my youngest. He was 12 as well, and died of congestive heart failure. It's just been overall a rough couple of months.


Oh my goodness you have been on such a emotional roller coaster.
I don't know where to start.
First of all I'm so sorry that ure soon to be ex dh is Giving u such a hard time.
Not what u need at all when ure heavily pregnant and having diabetes on top of that as well. U don't need no stress at all.
Sorry the ex is being a arse as well. Knocked up I mean how rude is that.
I'm glad to see u back here tho hon and we're all here for each other so we are here for you too.

As for Growth scans no they don't tend to do them for big babies. They mainly do them for really high risk ladies. Or they may do extra if a baby is small and they need to keep a close eye on the weight.

Glad ure gonna get 2 more b4 baby.
My pregnancy is really high risk so I've had growth scans at 24+3 28+3 and my last one was at 32+3.
I have a final one at 36+4 and then induction a few days later.

There is a few ladies with GD on here @Reiko_ctu @playgirl666 and @atx614 so they will be able to help u out. All lovely ladies.

Welcome back to the group hon. I was actually wandering where alot of the other ladies have got to. So many on the front page no longer here. Just hope there ok and just top busy to come on..
But so glad to see u back. Just sorry its under such stressful circumstances. 
So sorry and saddened to hear about ure dog as well that's just awful. Sending u really big hugs :hug: <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Soooo 05:53am and I've not slept a bloody wink all night. 
Can't get comfortable. Pelvis is killing me and all my groan is so achey. 
Also kept getting tightenings like braxton hicks but my lower back as well. 
Now I've gotten up it seems to of settled. Nothing making me think labour. Just think it's braxtons getting more intense. 
Not sure how far apart it was happening but no real pain at the front so it was probably nothing. And it's fine now. 
Even the dull back ache has gone. 

Just my pelvis' hips and groan really sore. 
Also got a headache so I gave up with sleeping. It's just not happening. 
](*,)


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney thanks - my girls were both born to my ex husband, only used a donor for this one. But everything is pointing to them being big, my fundal height has always measured ahead when I always measure perfect with my girls, I know it could still be wrong but not hopeful. With DD1 they underestimated her weight by almost 3lbs!
Sorry you had such a bad nights sleep! 

@DSemcho sorry you are having a rough time. Your ex sounds like a total idiot ](*,)


----------



## MadamRose

Meant to have another sweep today but not sure if to go or not with the last 2 having not worked. I keep getting on and off period cramps each day but nothing much seems to be happening, we apart from each day I loose stupid amounts of my plug, I know it can regenerate but surely the whole thing can’t regenerate everyday as I just loose so much each day ](*,)definitely not sure how I’m meant to go another 2+ weeks :sad2:


----------



## Suggerhoney

I feel like a zombie hon. No sleep at all. And so so uncomfortable today. His movements are painful and there supper low down like cervix level it feels like and he keeps stretching and its all my bladder and then the top of my bump. 
So outchy.
Wondering if he has engaged? 
Midwife tomorrow so will find out. 
Feels like my waters are about to burst from his movements.
So so uncomfortable. 

Still go for the sweep hon u never know and maybe ure even more dilated now. 

You for sure have to be next ..


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney If I go over @LoneWanderer may go before me. Gonna go for the sweep and see, if nothing has changed I probably won’t have one in 2 days like I could I’ll probably hold off til my due date and go from there. 
Sorry you feel so rough, any chance of a nap, definitely be interesting to see if baby is engaged tomorrow at your appointment.

TMI have anyone else’s nipples got really dark? I don’t mean dark like they due during pregnancy I mean extra dark. Like when I was in the shower earlier I noticed the very outside of the areola is so much darker than it’s been before now - 99% sure it’s happened in the last day or two.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I hope u do not go over hon. I want things to start happening so bad. 
I've noticed my nipples have gotten very very dark but they have been for a few weeks. 
That's supposed to be a boy sign according my nanna lol..
She said u have dark brown with boy and pinky with girls. No idea how true that is. Elderly people are so funny with there old wives tales..


----------



## Bittersweet

@Desemcho sorry you’re having such a hard time ex sounds an ass!!

baby is still under photo therapy which is just crap cause literally it’s feed wee cosy for 5 and down in the cot when I just want to snuggle her. She gets bloods every 6-12 hours but she’s had 2 sets of bloods in the night and no one has come back to me so presumption is her levels are still high. She may need a blood transfusion to blast it out. 

the baby doctors also requested I top up her feeding to basically force the jaundice out this reducing the risks tk her so last night they basically had no time tk cup Feed her so she ended up bottle fed twice so today she’s been reluctant to breast feed so I’m really annoyed and upset. 

So today I spoke to the day staff they’ve got a cup for her that it’s in my wee sterilising pot and they are gonna support all day to establish her feeding better. She literally goes on for an hour between each breast then is off and within 5 mins screams and takes line 20mls of formula :(. I’m not anti formula I just want to breast feed abs she began so so well


----------



## Bittersweet

Visiting hours here are birthing partner or father any time. 

one other visitor per day doesn’t need to. E the same person every day

no children so I’m missing my son like crazy :(


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet sorry the night staff didn’t help support you, don’t take no for an answer from this point on they have a duty of care, if you want baby to be topped up via cup and not bottle they have to help support you. Hopefully you don’t have to stay in much longer!


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> @Bittersweet sorry the night staff didn’t help support you, don’t take no for an answer from this point on they have a duty of care, if you want baby to be topped up via cup and not bottle they have to help support you. Hopefully you don’t have to stay in much longer!

I don’t want her to be topped at all but because she requires to be fed to remove the bilirubin and my milk hasn’t come in yet they wanted something heavier in place. So im doing as they asked til hopefully tomorrow where I can express my own milk but I was raging last night. Like read my notes I wanted to breast feed abs you bring me a bottle cause you got no staff.


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet Yes using a bottle due to no staff isn’t acceptable, topping up with a bit of formula for a day or two due to the circumstances I can understand but it should be done though a cup to ensure breastfeeding can establish well to help your milk come in!


----------



## MadamRose

So had another sweep things are slowly changing 2cm this time, she was able to do a proper stretch as well as a sweep this time so hopefully that may get things moving. I ask if it was worth having another if not and she said it was as any of them may suddenly do the trick so have one on Friday and one on my due date. Hoping I don’t need any but have a horrible feeling I’ll end up at both!


----------



## Neversayno

@DSemcho welcome back! Wow you do have a lot going on! I also have GD, managed my numbers for the last 10 weeks with diet and exercise but my fasting numbers are impossible so on insulin for those. It works so that’s the main thing. Growth is normal apparently so I’ve been told an average size baby will emerge!!! I also separated from baby’s father too and he’s been a proper arsehole tbf! So stressful. I hope things get a little easier. 

@Suggerhoney ive been booked in for a c section 31st August but I’m not sure how I feel about that now! 

@MadamRose my nipples are soooo dark, been like it a couple of weeks now! 

@Bittersweet its great your hubby can visit but like you say really tough to be missing your son. I get emotional just thinking about it. 

DILEMMA!!! Birth dilemma tbf! Consultant really rushed my appointment yesterday, booked me in for C section on 31 August (I will be 38+4) and also booked me for sterilisation. After reading about sterilisation I’m not sure it’s for me! The only benefit being a contraceptive and well, I’m not planning on being very sexually active again anytime soon, I want to enjoy single life and babies! Anyway; it means I’d need to stay in 2 days if I am sterilised at the same time but the whole C-Section thing has got me thinking…can I do this on my own?! I really want to try! Sooooo operation bring on labour is in full swing as from Friday! I’m walking heaps each day and using birth ball: I’ve lost no plug but have had some period type cramps on and off. Midwife today said head is 3/5 engaged? What does that mean?? Any tips ladies??? Gratefully received!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Had a really good health assistant so changed my holding technique and she fed better. She’s gonna ask I don’t have feeds topped up or I can express instead after feeds to use as it’s causing stress. 
Line is just below photo therapy so need to go onto one light now and then they test again jn 6 hours and if it’s lower then they take her off wait another 6 hours and do rebound testing the rebound was where my son struggled


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet so glad you got someone supportive fingers crossed she can come off soon!


----------



## Zoboe95

@Bittersweet all sounding good, I'm glad you got the support you needed! 

I am so so so tired today I slept pretty well last night, and I feel like it made it worse!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

My back is absolutely killing me, really REALLY uncomfortable. Baby quieter than usual (still well within kick count range so not concerned, its just noticeable). Feel ridiculously tired too for no reason. Have told the mother to head home this eve just in case we need the childcare at short notice, gonna try having a bath now, if nowt changes in an hour or two will call the unit and see what they think. Probably nowt.


----------



## MadamRose

What’s the betting these stop later :evil: getting so fed up of all this fake stuff now ](*,)


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer how are you going?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bath helped a bit I think. In bed with a brew now. Still lots of pain in back but it's bearable. At midwife tomorrow aft anyway so haven't bothered calling in, will do if anything changes. Think he's just messing me about.


----------



## MadamRose

Maybe laying funny? Backache is awful in late pregnancy anyway as it’s impossible to get comfortable


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bittersweet 
Awwww hon glad u have someone supportive..
Really hope baby won't need that transfusion. 
Thank you for explaining about visiting hon. It will kill me not seeing Tommy for 6 days but it's good dh can visit anytime. Don't think i will be seeing much of him tho because he will have to look after Tommy. 
I will ask my midwife tomorrow what the rules are in my hospital. 
It's hard when u can't snuggle baby. My dd was preemie and spent 18 days in SCBU and I didn't hold her untill she was 8 days old. 
She didn't have any feed at all for the first few days because of internal bleeding. She went down to just 4lb 9oz. She then had donated breast milk. They asked me first if I minded and I said no please give her what she needs. 
Unfortunately I'm unable to breast feed becuaee of my anti rejection liver medications. 
When my milk came in with Tommy I cried so much on the ward because I wasn't aloud to breastfeed. And seeing the other muns doing it was so hard. 
I will probably get upset this time too but I know it can't be helped. 

@Neversayno 
Do u have to have a section hon? If not cud u not ask them to do it natural. 
Cud they not induce u instead? 
Or is there a medical reason for the section..
I wud cry if they told me I had to have section. 

So weird because with my son I requested a c section and was denied and was so upset. 
I only requested it because the birth b4 him was really traumatic. 
But I was declined

I ended up having a more positive experience with Tommy but did have a small bleed after that required surgery. 
Hope that don't happen this time. 

@MadamRose
Maybe this sweep done the trick hon. Hope the don't stop this time. Come on baby..

@LoneWanderer 
Oh hon so sorry ure in agony. Definitely keep an eye on it. 
Cud be the start of things. 

AFM

Dosed off on the sofa so feeling a bit better now. 
Not looking forward to bed tonight though and anther night of tossing and turning. 
Will get my date 2 weeks tomorrow. Wish I cud get it sooner but oh well. 
As long as I get in for 37 I'm fine with not getting my date untill the last minute. 
This week is draaaaaaaging. 
Just want it to be baby time.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney thanks - I’m gonna put the girls to bed and try and sleep, I fully expect to wake up in a few hours for the toilet and it to have all stopped tbh

glad you managed to have a nap, and sorry you have to wait so long to get your date!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@MadamRose i was going to say I bet this sweep will be the one. Do you have a breast pump? That’s one of the best ways to keep contractions going is nipple stimulation!! Good luck and hope baby comes tonight!

@Bittersweet sorry baby is having a hard time. I’ve had nurses feed my first baby formula in hospital without permission and it just enraged me. But I think once the jaundice is gone you will still have a successful time BF even with a few bottles in there. I also think, how much formula does a 2 day old baby need? I think your milk comes in appropriate with their tummy size so BF should be enough even to clear out the jaundice. But I’m not a dr. Anyways good luck that tonight things will start to clear up. 

sorry the early babies are having a tough go.


----------



## Neversayno

@Suggerhoney 

elective c section originally because of GD and previous emergency section and larger baby, but now she’s apparently ‘within the normal range’ my birth with bear was traumatic but not because of the emergency section but the induction so induction for me isn’t an option, but yea I can try vbac if I want too and I just think I might tbh


----------



## MadamRose

Reiko_ctu said:


> @MadamRose i was going to say I bet this sweep will be the one. Do you have a breast pump? That’s one of the best ways to keep contractions going is nipple stimulation!! Good luck and hope baby comes tonight!
> 
> @Bittersweet sorry baby is having a hard time. I’ve had nurses feed my first baby formula in hospital without permission and it just enraged me. But I think once the jaundice is gone you will still have a successful time BF even with a few bottles in there. I also think, how much formula does a 2 day old baby need? I think your milk comes in appropriate with their tummy size so BF should be enough even to clear out the jaundice. But I’m not a dr. Anyways good luck that tonight things will start to clear up.
> 
> sorry the early babies are having a tough go.

Yes I do not out of the box yet though, may give it a go at this point I’ll try anything


----------



## LoneWanderer

Definitely ramping up the discomfort levels over here, every time he moves my entire self tenses up: back hurts, front hurts, various organs hurt... I feel tired and queasy, I'm irritable, can't lie down or sit up comfortably, can't walk about either as he's like a bowling ball between my legs now... so much pressure it's unreal...

So OBVIOUSLY I've made other half get up and walk to tesco to get a pizza to shove in oven for me. Coz, you know... it might help?!! :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney thanks - I’m gonna put the girls to bed and try and sleep, I fully expect to wake up in a few hours for the toilet and it to have all stopped tbh
> 
> glad you managed to have a nap, and sorry you have to wait so long to get your date!


Sounds like a good plan to me hon. Hopefully this one has done the trick. U never know u may wake in the early hours in labour. Fingers and toes crossed. 



Neversayno said:


> @Suggerhoney
> 
> elective c section originally because of GD and previous emergency section and larger baby, but now she’s apparently ‘within the normal range’ my birth with bear was traumatic but not because of the emergency section but the induction so induction for me isn’t an option, but yea I can try vbac if I want too and I just think I might tbh


Yeah I wud have a really good think about it hon and maybe weigh up the pros and the cons and go from there.
Don't let them pressure rise u into doing anything you do not want to do. 
Maybe this baby is a smaller to. 
All my scans are saying the baby is smaller than Tommy but I don't know if I trust them..
Tommy was on 98th centile this one is on 76th centile but fully expecting him to be on 98th at the next growth scan on 1st September. 
Then induction should be just a few days after that. 

So sorry u have had a bad induction experience hon. I've had 2 bad experiences in the past but my induction with Tommy was a positive experience. 
Hoping for the same this time around..


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Definitely ramping up the discomfort levels over here, every time he moves my entire self tenses up: back hurts, front hurts, various organs hurt... I feel tired and queasy, I'm irritable, can't lie down or sit up comfortably, can't walk about either as he's like a bowling ball between my legs now... so much pressure it's unreal...
> 
> So OBVIOUSLY I've made other half get up and walk to tesco to get a pizza to shove in oven for me. Coz, you know... it might help?!! :rofl:


Hahaha the pizza may help hon haha. 
Are u having any contractions or is just constant pain.


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks all she’s still under two lamps as they felt with the type of jaundice it is because of the issues it wouldn’t be sensible to remove one light. Video called my son he’s now at home with his dad so that was really great. Suggar we are the same oh is still working as well as he wants to keep his leave for me coming home to support and wee one only goes to nursery 8:45-14:45 3 days per week. But then two days per week he goes 8-6/6:30 so oh might get w bit longer Thursday or Friday if we are still in. Hoping we can be gone by weekend though! 

The midwives here have been honest and said they didn’t really know much about our issues the neonatal doctors have explain it to them as they were a bit like don’t get why this is such a big thing but now they know the risks etc they seem to understand more. 

Neversayno I would try for a v bac I mean you feared yourself up for it being a section so if it turns out that way then it wasn’t anything different to what you thought? Or that’s just IMO. Can’t comment re induction cause mines was such an epic non event lol madam rose i think your time is coming up now defo


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney thanks Hun, I’m not going to get my hopes up as I’ve done that too many times before.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Suggerhoney said:


> Hahaha the pizza may help hon haha.
> Are u having any contractions or is just constant pain.

Haven't a clue tbh, given up trying to work out what's a contraction and what's just the mega-baby rolling about :rofl: 

Definitely comes and goes but not with any pattern or anything. Assuming it's nowt, if I'm wrong... well, least I won't be hungry any more, though will have screwed myself for that section any time before late aft tomoz ahahaha


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all! 
@Bittersweet I'm so sorry baby has not been well! I had to have Evelyn under the lamps and was heart breaking!!! I'm sorry they was topping baby up in a way that made you unhappy, iv never been able to breastfeed as I just don't produce milk so it's just second nature to me now to bottle feed 

@MadamRose I'm really hoping the sweep has done something for you or at least will fri! 

@LoneWanderer pizza makes everything better! Hope the pain eases for you soon!!!!

SO as for me sorry I haven't been on! The pains got unbearable then my body got soo sensitive because of the fibro reacting to the contractions. I ended up in hospital yesterday about 4ish. The contractions were regular every 6 mins but not lasting that long 30-45 seconds. Managed to get them to stop but was soo tired! And have been all day! Really feeling the pain all over but just glad the contractions have stopped. The pain in my left hand groin is absolute agony! Even started wondering if it was a blood clot but I'm sure I would know with that!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Thanks all she’s still under two lamps as they felt with the type of jaundice it is because of the issues it wouldn’t be sensible to remove one light. Video called my son he’s now at home with his dad so that was really great. Suggar we are the same oh is still working as well as he wants to keep his leave for me coming home to support and wee one only goes to nursery 8:45-14:45 3 days per week. But then two days per week he goes 8-6/6:30 so oh might get w bit longer Thursday or Friday if we are still in. Hoping we can be gone by weekend though!
> 
> The midwives here have been honest and said they didn’t really know much about our issues the neonatal doctors have explain it to them as they were a bit like don’t get why this is such a big thing but now they know the risks etc they seem to understand more.
> 
> Neversayno I would try for a v bac I mean you feared yourself up for it being a section so if it turns out that way then it wasn’t anything different to what you thought? Or that’s just IMO. Can’t comment re induction cause mines was such an epic non event lol madam rose i think your time is coming up now defo


Glad the midwifes understand now hon. Awww I bet that was emotional taking to ure son on a video call. 
Emotional but lovely at the same time. 

I really hope u will be home by the weekend. 



MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney thanks Hun, I’m not going to get my hopes up as I’ve done that too many times before.

I've got it all crossed for you hon. 
I whole stop starting thing is so freeking frustrating. Just really hope these contractions ure having now lead to established labour..
I've been getting tightenings on and off all day and all last night. Feel it in my back to it like aches when a tightening comes but not agony just a bit outchy. 
Nothing regular tho so just boring braxton hicks. 
Wud be great going into labour on my own naturally b4 my induction. Obviously not yet because I know its a still a bit early. But anytime between 36 37 weeks wud be awesome. 
Can't see it happening tho. 
At least where not in another heatwave tho and the temperature is more manageable even tho I feel hot all the time. 
I think another heatwave right now wud be the ending of me. 



LoneWanderer said:


> Haven't a clue tbh, given up trying to work out what's a contraction and what's just the mega-baby rolling about :rofl:
> 
> Definitely comes and goes but not with any pattern or anything. Assuming it's nowt, if I'm wrong... well, least I won't be hungry any more, though will have screwed myself for that section any time before late aft tomoz ahahaha


Ooow If it comes and goes hon that does sound like contractions. Does ure tummy go really hard? 
Hahaha glad u got ure pizza hon. Hopefully if baby is making any plans to give u a surprise he holds off for a bit hehehe. 



Catmumof4 said:


> Hey all!
> @Bittersweet I'm so sorry baby has not been well! I had to have Evelyn under the lamps and was heart breaking!!! I'm sorry they was topping baby up in a way that made you unhappy, iv never been able to breastfeed as I just don't produce milk so it's just second nature to me now to bottle feed
> 
> @MadamRose I'm really hoping the sweep has done something for you or at least will fri!
> 
> @LoneWanderer pizza makes everything better! Hope the pain eases for you soon!!!!
> 
> SO as for me sorry I haven't been on! The pains got unbearable then my body got soo sensitive because of the fibro reacting to the contractions. I ended up in hospital yesterday about 4ish. The contractions were regular every 6 mins but not lasting that long 30-45 seconds. Managed to get them to stop but was soo tired! And have been all day! Really feeling the pain all over but just glad the contractions have stopped. The pain in my left hand groin is absolute agony! Even started wondering if it was a blood clot but I'm sure I would know with that!!!


Oh hon thank God ure OK. So sorry u have been in hospital. But really happy they stopped the contractions. Praying u don't have any more now and u get to full term. 
I had that pain in my left groan all night and this morning and it was awful. So so painful. It's eased now. Have no idea what it is. Was wondering if baby has engaged and that's what was causing it. 
When I googled it it just said SPD. Which I do have. Don't remember feeling it in my groan b4 tho. Also my inner thigh was so sore. 
Are u home now hon? 
Did they do that swab test to see if it was pre term labour? 
Just so glad they managed to stop everything. Praying baby stays put untill ure section[-o&lt;


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks ladies not looking good they already seem to be tailing off. Ignore the big gap I stopped timing them whilst I wrapped DD2s birthday presents for next week


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer could be contractions if in doubt definitely get seen.

@Catmumof4 sorry you are having a rough time - Hope baby stays put a little while longer


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Neversayno said:


> @Suggerhoney
> 
> elective c section originally because of GD and previous emergency section and larger baby, but now she’s apparently ‘within the normal range’ my birth with bear was traumatic but not because of the emergency section but the induction so induction for me isn’t an option, but yea I can try vbac if I want too and I just think I might tbh

If she’s not measuring too big and if your GD is well managed definitely go for the vbac! You can do it!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MadamRose said:


> Thanks ladies not looking good they already seem to be tailing off. Ignore the big gap I stopped timing them whilst I wrapped DD2s birthday presents for next week
> 
> View attachment 1101282

Ah sorry they’re trailing off. My only bother suggestion is getting some semen up there for the prostaglandins but I know that’s not really an option for you ;) hopefully you wake up in labour and tomorrow is the day xx


----------



## MadamRose

Nothing I may have woken up and literally cried, I don’t feel like I can keep doing this. It literally feels like my body is broken :cry:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MadamRose said:


> Nothing I may have woken up and literally cried, I don’t feel like I can keep doing this. It literally feels like my body is broken :cry:

I’m so incredibly sorry hun. The last few weeks of pregnancy are so emotional and trying let alone the added stress of the homebirth fiasco. Baby will have to come out soon so you’ve got the finish line in sight although I’m sure it feels like you’re crawling toward it xx


----------



## LoneWanderer

Off to midwife this aft so might get her to do an exam while I'm there, see if owt's actually happening. Last appt with her before the big day! Find out today if she's free to come to the actual op as well, hoping so as she can look after me on ward when other half is kicked out. Though looking doubtful now as they've booked me for a Weds which is her usual clinic day.

So, so much backache. Starting to wonder if he's pole dancing on my spine, coz that's best way I can describe it :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hmmm so midwife wasn't exactly as expected- baby's growth has tailed off for two weeks running, so now got a scan Monday before pre-op, meanwhile I'm to go in with any change to movement or other concerns.


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose im so sorry. That’s so frustrating that the contractions keep trailing off. 

@LoneWanderer im glad they are giving you a scan to check on baby’s size. It will be more accurate than just fundal height. They don’t even measure fundal here at appointments anymore. 

@Catmumof4 goodness I’m so glad you are okay. Sorry you had to go to the hospital, I hope baby stays put a while longer!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aye just seems odd they'd even bother, given he's coming out Wednesday anyway - would have thought they'd either do the scan sooner in case of an issue, or just wait the week out and get him out as planned.

Gone from ⅘ to ⅖ so I expect that's why he's measuring smaller, plus it wasn't my usual midwife. I mean... he's certainly not small :rofl: just seems a right faff about going in to be scanned then onto pre-op, gonna end up spending bloody hours on unit Mon afternoon.


----------



## LoneWanderer

V v quiet on here today... perhaps everyone is suddenly off having babies..?! :-s


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer hopefully baby is just laying in a funny position - that’s what happened when I had reduced growth. 

Other may be off having babies but I’m definitely not , still very fat over here :rofl:


----------



## Zoboe95

Not off having babies over here 2nd to last day at work today, last day tomorrow, I'm ready for it now! ...the children's attendance always tails off at this point as they all go off on holiday and stuff...today was actually quite boring, we were so overstaffed, which NEVER happens in nurseries! ...usually I would take the opportunity and get loads done, but with only one day left, there wasn't really anything to do!!


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer hopefully change in size is just a change in position...there seems to be no logic in their appointment booking sometimes does there next week I supposedly have midwife, then the next day scan, followed by a midwife review ...what is the point in seeing two midwives?!


----------



## Bittersweet

LoneWanderer said:


> Aye just seems odd they'd even bother, given he's coming out Wednesday anyway - would have thought they'd either do the scan sooner in case of an issue, or just wait the week out and get him out as planned.
> 
> Gone from ⅘ to ⅖ so I expect that's why he's measuring smaller, plus it wasn't my usual midwife. I mean... he's certainly not small :rofl: just seems a right faff about going in to be scanned then onto pre-op, gonna end up spending bloody hours on unit Mon afternoon.

Yeah before I had LO I tailed off from being 2-3 weeks ahead to bang on when she went head down suspect that’s why! 

hopefully it’s quick for you so you’re not waiting around 

we are still in hospital my nipples are on fire I guess it’s a latch issue but I’ve been given a nipple sheild so il use that to let them heal a bit and establish feeding and latch then remove it.

Her levels came down today so was able to dress her for the first time and she’s not on a light anymore which is nice jist everything crossed that she stays with her levels down enough to go home!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay ladies 

Really haven't had a chance to catch up on the thread yet.
Will do when I get time. 

Had midwife today.

So the rules at my hospital are..
Because I'm being induced in delivery suite my DH can be with me the whole way through.. 
And when I'm on the ward he is the only one who can visit me. No kids.
But it is what it is..
Gonna be hard not seeing Tommy for 6 days. 
Gonna have to video call. 

I'm measuring 34 weeks so pretty much bang on. 
Midwife said baby does not feel big and she thinks between 6 and 7lbs at birth. 
Yeah believe that when I see it. 

Also had a copy of the letter from my liver consultant to my High risk pregnancy consultant and it does day 37 weeks. 

My midwife said I won't get a date untill I see the pregnancy consultant again at 36+4 but told me not to worry because they tend to book ladies in right at the very last minute. 

Told her I've had no signs of plug or any painful contractions. Just having uncomfortable BH. She said not to worry about that either because it doesn't mean nothing Is happening at all. App u can dilate up to 2cm and not know it.

Dought that wud be me tho.


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet fingers crossed levels stay down and she’s home super soon!


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney glad the appointment went well and midwife doesn’t think baby is too big. I will think they’ll definitely get you in for your induction on time with it being for the reasons it is!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney glad the appointment went well and midwife doesn’t think baby is too big. I will think they’ll definitely get you in for your induction on time with it being for the reasons it is!

Thanks hon.
I still think he will be big but we shall see.
Yeah my liver consultant has diognosed me with ICP now too. So hence all the itching. Growth scan and consultant 2 weeks today and date.
Hope it doesn't drag. 

I am so so sorry everything stopped hon. 
So gutted for you. 
Surly it it has to happen for you soon.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney fingers crossed it goes quickly for you.

And thanks I actually ended up having a really big cry this morning as I’m so disheartened. I am 99% sure I’m gonna go overdue now tbh, just hoping it’s not on DD2’s birthday! I see the midwife again on Friday so gonna mention how I’m feeling to her to see if she has any more suggestions, as all the false labour is making me so tired I’m starting to really struggle


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney fingers crossed it goes quickly for you.
> 
> And thanks I actually ended up having a really big cry this morning as I’m so disheartened. I am 99% sure I’m gonna go overdue now tbh, just hoping it’s not on DD2’s birthday! I see the midwife again on Friday so gonna mention how I’m feeling to her to see if she has any more suggestions, as all the false labour is making me so tired I’m starting to really struggle


Oh hon I know Exactly what it's like because I had it with Tommy and its so so hard. Don't blame you for having a good cry. 
I bet u are having a boy boys are lazy haha.


----------



## Zoboe95

Babys head is dancing so low tonight that I feel like I'm gonna pee every 5 seconds...almost feel the need to check I haven't leaked! :holly::mamafy: pregnancy is such an attractive thing


----------



## Catmumof4

atx614 said:


> @MadamRose im so sorry. That’s so frustrating that the contractions keep trailing off.
> 
> @LoneWanderer im glad they are giving you a scan to check on baby’s size. It will be more accurate than just fundal height. They don’t even measure fundal here at appointments anymore.
> 
> @Catmumof4 goodness I’m so glad you are okay. Sorry you had to go to the hospital, I hope baby stays put a while longer!!

Thank you hun I'm sure she will today hasn't been too bad x

@Bittersweet yeey for little one getting from under the lights bet she looked beautiful all dressed up! Hope she stays that way for you!!

@MadamRose hope something starts soon!

@LoneWanderer hopefully growth is just because baby is engaging? Scan is prob to make sure all is ok but I agree bit odd to leave it so long! 

Very quiet on here today! X


----------



## Catmumof4

Zoboe95 said:


> Babys head is dancing so low tonight that I feel like I'm gonna pee every 5 seconds...almost feel the need to check I haven't leaked! :holly::mamafy: pregnancy is such an attractive thing

I said that the other day to my oh when I had horrendous smelly wind! I found it hilarious....payback hahaha


----------



## Suggerhoney

So still need to catch up. 

But here is a copy of the letter that was sent to my high risk pregnancy consultant by my liver consultant.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@atx614 
See I've always found fundal height more accurate than growth scans. 
My almost 9lb son always measured 2 weeks ahead with fundal height but growth scan just b4 I gave birth said 7 and a half lbs. 
I new he was big by the way I felt. 
So the growth scan was wrong but fundal height was right. 

I will still panic if I get told baby is 8lbs or over at my next growth scan tho at 36+4. 
Even tho I know there not accurate I will still worry lol..

@LoneWanderer 
Probably baby being engaged hon. 
This little shit still isn't engaged and is still free. Really thought he was gonna be engaged because had so much had groan pain yesterday. Nearly hit the ceiling lol. 
Can't believe u only have a week left now.
Did ure pains settle? 


@Zoboe95 
Thats how I felt yesterday and really thought baby had engaged but nope he's still free..
Think he goes up and down tho in there. 
Lol. 


@Catmumof4 how are u today hon? 

@Bittersweet 
Really hope her levels stay down hon. So lovely u cud dress her today.. 
Really hope u guys can be home soon.


----------



## Neversayno

No babies here just a busy day at the zoo!! 

when I saw midwife on Tuesday she said 3/5 engaged is that what she means then by head being down? 

this baby is practically living in my foof and the pain sometimes is unbearable. 

@MadamRose im sorry you’re feeling so disheartened. Try and relax and forget about it, it’ll probably happen then when you least expect it. 

@Suggerhoney hopefully they will be able to give you a date at 37 weeks. The hospital here are beyond busy, but i’m kinda hoping to go into natural labour now! 

I don’t want to put too much pressure on going into labour naturally but I can see myself becoming a bit obsessed about it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> No babies here just a busy day at the zoo!!
> 
> when I saw midwife on Tuesday she said 3/5 engaged is that what she means then by head being down?
> 
> this baby is practically living in my foof and the pain sometimes is unbearable.
> 
> @MadamRose im sorry you’re feeling so disheartened. Try and relax and forget about it, it’ll probably happen then when you least expect it.
> 
> @Suggerhoney hopefully they will be able to give you a date at 37 weeks. The hospital here are beyond busy, but i’m kinda hoping to go into natural labour now!
> 
> I don’t want to put too much pressure on going into labour naturally but I can see myself becoming a bit obsessed about it.


Thanks hon. It will be 37 weeks but cud be 37+1 or 37+2. Hoping it will be 37 and no later..
Hope the next 2 weeks fly. 
3/5 engaged is almost fully engaged hon. 4/5 is fully and 5/5 is baby coming out I think but I'm not 100%. 
Had to lol at foof hahaha. I call it that sometimes too haha:rofl:


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney ya I wish they would measure fundal here so I could compare it. Cause the growth scan they did for my son was about two pounds off which is insane.

@Bittersweet nipper shields are wonderful! Saved my nipples with my daughter lol.


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno todays plan is a trip to the park followed by an afternoon of movies, I went overdue with DD1 just didn’t think I would with this one with DD2 being 38+4. 

@Suggerhoney I think the letter makes it very very very clear.


----------



## soloso

Bittersweet said:


> Yeah before I had LO I tailed off from being 2-3 weeks ahead to bang on when she went head down suspect that’s why!
> 
> hopefully it’s quick for you so you’re not waiting around
> 
> we are still in hospital my nipples are on fire I guess it’s a latch issue but I’ve been given a nipple sheild so il use that to let them heal a bit and establish feeding and latch then remove it.
> 
> Her levels came down today so was able to dress her for the first time and she’s not on a light anymore which is nice jist everything crossed that she stays with her levels down enough to go home!

glad to hear things are moving in the right direction, I hope that continues and you can be home soon! X


----------



## MadamRose

Not sure if it’s because I slept funny or what but my back feels like it’s going to snap in two, can’t find a position that helps, may have to dig out the heat pad!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies.
Need to catch up again but just had a phone call from the maternity day assessment unit about last weeks bloods. 
My bile levels are now 14 so have risen from a 7 to a 14.
So I have to go in to be monitored and I think have more bloods. I'm going in at 4pm today. 
Gonna show them the letter from my liver consultant about the 37 weeks induction and tell them I still don't have a date and have to wait untill 36+4 to get one and hopefully they mite give me a date today. 
Fingers and toes crossed. 

Hope ure all OK.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney hope all is okay, fingers crossed they might give you a date!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney hope all is okay, fingers crossed they might give you a date!!!

Thank u hon. Yeah 14 is still classed as low buy definitely ICP. Really hope they just give me a date. It was them that gave me my date with Tommy and Lilly..
I'm nearly 35 weeks now I'm just gonna tell them I feel really anxious about being left to 36+4 to get a date and I'm worried about them getting busy and then I'll have to be pushed to go further. 
I can try can't I. I mean they can only say yes or no. 
It wudnt hurt them just booking it in.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank u hon. Yeah 14 is still classed as low buy definitely ICP. Really hope they just give me a date. It was them that gave me my date with Tommy and Lilly..
> I'm nearly 35 weeks now I'm just gonna tell them I feel really anxious about being left to 36+4 to get a date and I'm worried about them getting busy and then I'll have to be pushed to go further.
> I can try can't I. I mean they can only say yes or no.
> It wudnt hurt them just booking it in.

I hope you manage to get an induction date hun, with my inductions I've being given the date at my 34 week consultant appointment x


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney I’m sorry you have icp again, but glad they are getting you in today. I really hope they can give you a date!

@MadamRose heating pads have been a lifesaver! I hope it helps with your back pain. Park and a movie sounds wonderful! Hopefully it will make the time pass quickly.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Not sure if it’s because I slept funny or what but my back feels like it’s going to snap in two, can’t find a position that helps, may have to dig out the heat pad!


Outch hon. How is ure back now? 



xxmyheartxx said:


> I hope you manage to get an induction date hun, with my inductions I've being given the date at my 34 week consultant appointment x


I really hope so too hon. My consultant appointment was at 32+4 weeks and he just wudnt give me a date. But said he wud give me it when I next see him..
He wanted to see me on the 28th August but there busy so the earliest I cud get was 1st September at 36+4 weeks. 

I'm In waiting room right now waiting to be monitored and I'm definitely gonna express how anxious I am being left so last minute to get a date. 
Hope they can give me one today. 
I don't think I will tho:-(

Have brought my liver consultant letter with me to show them so hopefully that will make them just book me in for 37 weeks. 
Can only try I guess. 




atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney I’m sorry you have icp again, but glad they are getting you in today. I really hope they can give you a date!
> 
> @MadamRose heating pads have been a lifesaver! I hope it helps with your back pain. Park and a movie sounds wonderful! Hopefully it will make the time pass quickly.


Fingers crossed they do hon. I'm in waiting room now.


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 thanks it’s gonna pretty quick tbh, just watching some catch up tv now and trying to shift this back ache!

@Suggerhoney a little walk has helped but it still isn’t great, think I must have slept funny last night just hope it doesn’t stop me getting comfy tonight! Let us know how the appointment goes!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @atx614 thanks it’s gonna pretty quick tbh, just watching some catch up tv now and trying to shift this back ache!
> 
> @Suggerhoney a little walk has helped but it still isn’t great, think I must have slept funny last night just hope it doesn’t stop me getting comfy tonight! Let us know how the appointment goes!


Glad the walk helped a bit hon. What about trying a lovely bubble bath? Mite help u settle so u can relax more tonight. 

Thanks I'm still here. Been monitored which was all good. 
Now waiting to see a doctor or consultant. 
And hopefully they will agree to give me a date.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney glad the monitoring was okay-
Hope you don’t have got to wait long for a consultant, I had a bath last night but definitely might need another - it’s not been this sore since the first week of my last half term in the classroom (all the bending in the classroom always makes it play up the first week after a holiday).


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bump definitely shrinking as the days pass, can see why the measuring is coming up less! Baby must be on his way out I guess. Certainly feels low! Just wanna get scan out of way now though, always a worry when they refer you for something or other - even when there's an obvious explanation!


----------



## Bittersweet

How did appt go suggar


----------



## Neversayno

@Suggerhoney hiw did you get on hun? 

@MadamRose i met my school friends (work) in the park today so did less walking than usual but sat on the floor for about 4 hours! I sympathise with the back pain haha I’ve had a nice warm bath and that seemed to get rid of the period type cramps and back ache


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney So sorry you have the icp but really hope u got your date today!!! 

@MadamRose Sorry your dealing with so much pain 

@LoneWanderer I LOVE your pjs! Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay ladies
So no date today but providing my bloods they took today don't show a crazy rise in bile acid' they want me back in day assessment unit on Wednesday for some more monitoring and more bloods and I cud be getting my date then.
I'll be 35+4 which is alot better than 36+4. 
The doctor I saw today also said around 37 weeks so it's just the wait now to get my date. 
Can't believe I've been itching since 14 weeks and it taken untill now for my bloods to finally reveal I do have ICP. But in a way I'd prefer being diognosed now at nearly 35 weeks rather than being diognosed really early at 17 weeks like I did with Tommy. 
At least I know now if my levels go crazy they can just induce me. I can't see my levels going crazy but u just never know with ICP.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
I love ure cute pajamas. Ure bump looks so much smaller. He must be almost on his way out lol. 

@MadamRose 
Hope the back pain eases


----------



## LoneWanderer

It's practically bloody midnight and we are yet again on the ward for bloody monitoring because this baby is such a troublemaker ](*,)

All fine, few contractions but nowt starting anything, hes moving fine now, waiting to be sent home again. So bloody tired :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Now home, all good but scan being brought forward and potentially section date moving forward too if they decide he's not growing enough. Shall see what tomorrow brings... eeek.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Now home, all good but scan being brought forward and potentially section date moving forward too if they decide he's not growing enough. Shall see what tomorrow brings... eeek.


Oh hon I panicked then when I see u were in hospital.
So glad all is ok and u were able to go home.
So it all depends on this scan then hon. 
If they bring ure section date forward u cud be going in in a matter of days. Eeeek oh my gosh how exciting. 
:yipee:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MadamRose said:


> @Neversayno todays plan is a trip to the park followed by an afternoon of movies, I went overdue with DD1 just didn’t think I would with this one with DD2 being 38+4.
> 
> @Suggerhoney I think the letter makes it very very very clear.

I was 38 weeks with my 2nd and my 3rd went to 39+5. That whole 2 weeks I kept thinking every twinge was labour!


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney glad they are keeping are keeping and eye on you, fingers crossed you get your date on Wednesday. 

@LoneWanderer glad everything is okay

@Reiko_ctu yes I never expected to still be pregnant trying not to get excited each time I’m as I just get disappointed


----------



## Neversayno

@Suggerhoney sounds like you’ll get your date earlier bless you. 

@LoneWanderer always best to get checked out honey. When’s your scan? 

@MadamRose i feel for you, I never felt like this with bear, I want this baby to come now honestly got this vision in my head of having a natural birth and no intervention to start me off and it’s what I want - this weekend would be great as Charles is at his dads. Never going to happen.


----------



## LoneWanderer

So 9am tomorrow now for scan, they didn't have room for me on the list today.
Better though, don't have to get taxi up and faff about. Is other half's last day today, yayyyyyy! 7 whole months of him being off, it's gonna be amazing <3


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno yes my due date is Sunday so looking more and more like I’ll go over. Won’t be discussing induction anytime soon though.

@LoneWanderer hope the scan goes well tomorrow


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aye cheers me too, I wasn't at all worried yesterday - bump would obviously be smaller if baby engaging, doesn't mean the baby itself is smaller, and if he's gone further down then his movements _would_ feel different I'm sure. But they made out like it was an urgent scan appt when they called, apologised for the wait and stressed that I was first in the queue tomorrow, and that I might have another scan Monday anyway "just to make sure all is well", so now I'm wondering why all the drama at their end. After all, he's coming out in a few days anyway so his size seems pretty irrelevant at this point.


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer they are probably be over cautious my midwife told me my fundal height changed as baby was in a awkward position but said she had to suggest a scan as it was policy so with both things it’ll just be policy


----------



## MadamRose

So my midwife just rang to confirm my appointment for Sunday - I think she was expecting me to ask her to change it to a home visit to see baby, she’s promised she’ll do at least one of my postnatal appointments, told her I was still very pregnant. She told me my trust do inductions at 40+10 - to which I told her kindly that there is no way I’m taking it that early and even at 42 I may still say no if all is good!


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer glad everything is okay and you can get your scan earlier. I’m soooo jealous your hubby has 7 months off, that is amazing!!! Especially during covid you won’t have to worry about him bringing it home from work. Can’t wait to hear how your scan goes!


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose when is dd2 birthday? I know you said that is that is the one day you don’t want baby to come. Is it coming up soon?


----------



## MadamRose

atx614 said:


> @MadamRose when is dd2 birthday? I know you said that is that is the one day you don’t want baby to come. Is it coming up soon?

27th August so a week today - that date is 100% off the cards even if I have to cross my legs :rofl:


----------



## Zoboe95

Sounds like lots of scans and reviews, and hopefully some progress with doctors and midwives! 

My midwife has booked me a review for Thursday afternoon, which I can't go to so she's probably going to grump at me again now! I have a scan with midwife review thursday morning, then I'm going camping! I really wish they would phone and discuss appt dates/yes rather than just giving you one! 

Below is baby 1 on left and baby 2 on right, both at 35ish weeks...feel a lot lower and more sticky outy this time!


----------



## Catmumof4

@MadamRose hope something happens soon!

@LoneWanderer Your a lot cal.er then I would be so hats off to you!! How are you feeling that your so close to c-day? 

@Zoboe95 I agree baby 2 looks a lot lower and possibly slightly bigger? Not great at comparing sizes but you look wonderful 

So today Bonnie and evelyn entered the Lynn newspaper cutest baby competition Bonnie in th 0-18m and ev in the 2-5. Hope they win cos you can win a whole set of the pictures they took which are gourgeous. Got to go back Tues to pick up the little prints I paid for and fill in the paperwork so they can be published hopefully fri next week or week after! 
I just saw my neighbour who said I have ballooooned in just 3-4 days I suppose that makes sense as to y I was soòoo tired today and yesterday xx


----------



## MadamRose

@Catmumof4 thanks tbh I’m not holding out any hope atm - apart from all the signs that have meant nothing so far I’ve had nothing new - just trying not to stress about it right now


----------



## LoneWanderer

Catmumof4 said:


> @LoneWanderer Your a lot cal.er then I would be so hats off to you!! How are you feeling that your so close to c-day?

Only thing bothering me really is if I end up being the latest slot of the day (or worse, if emergencies jump the queue) then I'm gonna be bloody starving by the time we're done. And obvs I'm not thrilled about being on my own on the ward post-op with a baby and no help. But it is what it is.

Otherwise though yeah I'm calm as hell, just 1000% done now, want him out before he does permanent damage to my poor pelvis...

Seriously I have so much respect for people who struggle with mobility full time, as this last few months that have been hell on earth and I am very ready to do normal stuff like climbing the stairs and rolling over in bed! No way can the section recovery be worse than this - and at least I get some better painkillers post-op!!
:rofl:

So roll on Wednesday*, its baby tiiiiime!

*scan depending of course haha


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose well hopefully baby comes in the next 6 days so you don’t have to worry about the 27th!!

@Zoboe95 lovely bump! Yes baby looks lower and maybe positioned differently since it is way more protruding this time.

@LoneWanderer yes no food before is terrible. I hope you get an early slot. If they are worried about baby size I bet they try and get you an AM slot. How far along will you be Wednesday?


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> @LoneWanderer yes no food before is terrible. I hope you get an early slot. If they are worried about baby size I bet they try and get you an AM slot. How far along will you be Wednesday?

39 weeks on the dot, which is the absolute earliest they'd do it (unless there was an actual medical issue with baby obvs, but so far all seems fine). 

#1 was 41+3 - and likely would have been even later if I hadn't gone the elective route - so it's very strange to feel so done so soon, but then I never had this ridiculous pain last time and could enjoy being pregnant a bit more. If the first time had been like this, #1 would _definitely_ be an only child!! :rofl:


----------



## atx614

Hahaha ya I am definitely feeling this pregnancy more than my others. Much more hip and back pain for sure. I’m sure after your c section recovery you will feel like yourself again! Do you know how many days you have to stay after?


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> Hahaha ya I am definitely feeling this pregnancy more than my others. Much more hip and back pain for sure. I’m sure after your c section recovery you will feel like yourself again! Do you know how many days you have to stay after?

Last time was three days (two nights) but I'm hoping to go home next day this time - only downside to going earlier is that in hospital they give you morphine and all sorts to get you through, but then they send you home and are like 'yeah just take some paracetamol' :rofl:


----------



## atx614

Hahaha ya I would stay with the morphine as long as I could!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@MadamRose positive thinking might help they say.... but 'they' have obviously never been pregnant Lol!! 

@LoneWanderer I have mobility issues out of pregnancy but this is something else! Iv never had spd like this before it's insane!! I had 1 pain free day yesterday and it just reminded me how much easier pregnancy can be! Making up for it today tho :sad: ! I'm feeling ok with the not eating which is unlike me but my last section i was dry heaving towards the end and felt I couldn't breathe so anything to be able to mentally tell myself there is nothing there Lol! 
Post recovery my mum is having the others when we go in so I'm preying because they know it's going to be very difficult to do mine they will take me first so I can pretend that we haven't had her yet so my Partner doesn't get rushed. I am going to ask mum if she will have the kids overnight so we can book one of the side rooms because the midwives here are awful post baby. All they care about is making sure breastfeeding women get all their support which is great.... until u can't get to your baby or you drop something. I was up within 4 hrs (and only took that long because they didn't take the catheter out) because the care was so piss poor and my baby was crying. But not doing that again. 

@atx614 how are you doing xx


----------



## MadamRose

@Catmumof4 I tried that, and every time I thought it was something and wasn’t I got disappointed so decided if I expect nothing then I’ll at least not be disappointed


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney glad they are keeping are keeping and eye on you, fingers crossed you get your date on Wednesday.
> 
> @LoneWanderer glad everything is okay
> 
> @Reiko_ctu yes I never expected to still be pregnant trying not to get excited each time I’m as I just get disappointed


Thank you hon. I really hope so too I feel like I've been waiting for this date for ages but it just seems to don't give u one unless ure 35+ weeks. 
That's even if I get it on Wednesday. I hope so because I'll be 35+4 so not far off 36 weeks. 
So fingers crossed I get it on Wed and extra fingers crossed for no later than September 4th[-o&lt;

Can't believe ure almost 40 weeks I really thought baby wud be here by now. 
If u go over I hope its only by a day or two and no more..
I just feel like u cud go at any moment. Like a ticking time bomb u are hehe. 
Oh hon I'm so sorry nothing has happened yet and u had to deal with all this horrible pre Dominal labour. It really sucks arse big time ](*,)





Neversayno said:


> @Suggerhoney sounds like you’ll get your date earlier bless you.
> 
> @LoneWanderer always best to get checked out honey. When’s your scan?
> 
> @MadamRose i feel for you, I never felt like this with bear, I want this baby to come now honestly got this vision in my head of having a natural birth and no intervention to start me off and it’s what I want - this weekend would be great as Charles is at his dads. Never going to happen.



Thanks sweety I do hope so. If I get sent away on wed with no date still I will cry. 
I mean originally my pregnancy consultant wanted to see me on 28th Aug and give me my date then. I wud of been exactly 36 weeks but there too booked up and I cudnt get a appointment with him untill 1st September. 

So really giving me my date on Wed makes more sense because i will be 35+4 weeks so almost 36 weeks. 
Hope ure OK. 





Zoboe95 said:


> Sounds like lots of scans and reviews, and hopefully some progress with doctors and midwives!
> 
> My midwife has booked me a review for Thursday afternoon, which I can't go to so she's probably going to grump at me again now! I have a scan with midwife review thursday morning, then I'm going camping! I really wish they would phone and discuss appt dates/yes rather than just giving you one!
> 
> Below is baby 1 on left and baby 2 on right, both at 35ish weeks...feel a lot lower and more sticky outy this time!
> View attachment 1101368


Ahhh such a lovely bump. I wud definitely say ure bigger this time. But not by much. 
Are u being induced hon or having a section or are u able to go into labor on ure own? 

@LoneWanderer 
Good luck at ure scan tomorrow hon. 
I'm sure all is perfect and he is probably supper low now. Or maybe this baby is gonna be a bit smaller than ure last.
U just never know hon. 

AFM

Nothing much to report. Was awake all night with the worst constipation pain ever. 
I've still not been. 
The terrible pain I was in all night with it made me feel so sick and so hot and just horrible. 
It also kept causing btaxton hicks. 
Hope I sleep tonight. 


Keep thinking today is Saturday and then realising it's Friday like :hissy:

Time is draaaaaaging :coffee:


I forgot to mention that I was told yesterday that I probably won't need a pessery and they will probably be able to just break my waters beciase I had a baby 2 years ago. She said my cervix is probably already open. 

I know this Is rank and TMI but because I'm so constipated I find it sometimes help pushing on the vaginal wall at the hard stools in the rectum. I find it can help to get the hard poop out. 
Anyway my cervix throughout this whole pregnancy has been low. 
It was still low about a week ago and soft.

But now it's gone up high and feels so so soft and definitely open at the tip. I didn't want to root about to much because didn't want to cause any damage but its just weird how it's suddenly gone high and is so so soft. 
Probably means nothing but just interesting. 

Dh surprised me today by doing alot of the housework. He has giving it a thorough going over. All I had to do was polish my lounge and clean all the kitchen and mop..
So so grateful he did all the rest and the hoovering. 
Now it's all done I can chill out. 

Need to write the kids names on there uniforms and get all them ready. 
They go back to school on Friday 3rd September. 
Right bang on for when I go into hospital. 

Ummmm nothing really much else to report. 

@LoneWanderer when is ure section hon? I know its very very close?


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney fingers crossed you make it to Wednesday, and I’m 99% sure if you do you’ll get a date. That’s really good that your DH has been so helpful today! In terms of uniform I’m almost done just got to iron in the labels, apart from school skirts found it impossible to get my girls skirts this year and they are super fussy and don’t like trousers. 

I also feel like a ticking time bomb, don’t dare go too far, kinda wish I had in the previous few weeks as my daughters have missed out so much this holiday compared to normal! Tomorrow is car service day, it’s not too far but a bit fo a walk so gonna walk one way (either back from taking the car or back to get the car) and get a taxi the other way!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ahh sorry I've just read more and see ure going in on Wednesday @LoneWanderer 
Eeeeek. Really not long at all. 

I'm in hospital that day too;
, to be monitored and have bloods done and hopefully get my induction date. Will definitely be thinking of you and stalking this group like crazy. 
Every time I come on here I'm on tender hooks thinking has anyone gone into labour eeeek.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney I have no idea what I'm feeling for cervix wise and jealous of ladies that can cos they get to know more about there bodies. I have had to do that in the past to try pass stools. You should have called the gp to prescribe something constipation is not good! I can't wait to have baby and be able to poo and pee normally!!


----------



## Zoboe95

@Suggerhoney I should hopefully go naturally! They've said she will be small and early. Last one was small and early, and both me and my brother were too, so fairly likely! I'm 35 weeks now, and her head bounces so low I feel like I'm going to pop! First LO was only 5lb 9, at 37 weeks and 4 days, so I'm expecting similar again


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose.
Oh I definitely will make it until Wednesday hon don't think this one is planning on surprising me and coming Early. I no full well I will make it to my 37 induction.
Never ever gone into labour on my own early b4. If I wasn't being induced I wud be going to 40 weeks. 

I was thinking of getting them iron in name tags but just gonna use a sharpie pen I think. 
Now house is all done mite tackle the uniforms tomorrow.

Any tightenings or anything today hon?
Literally can't wait for u to go into labour it's so exciting because we still don't know of ure having a pink or blue one. 
I think blue..
Probably why the lazy sod isn't here yet lol..
Boys get way too comfy haha. Have u tried anything like hot curry and pineapple or any of that sort of stuff. 
Hoovering and lunging while doing it put me in labour with our 10 year old son at 39+6 weeks. 
I was lunging around the whole house and looked like a right idiot. 
Haha but it worked. That night in bed my waters went. They trickled and it took me a while to work out it was me waters. 
Heard a pop and thought what the hell was that.
Then kept needing to pee and everytime I went I had to change my panty liner because it was damp. Still didn't click on..
Then the contractions strated at 1am and by 4am they were painful and I woke my husband up because I was groaning. 
Then had the bloody show and by the time I got to the hospital I was already 4cm dilated. 
Had zero signs of labour b4 that so it just came from mo where. 
U cud start at any second hon. 
Hill walking is good too. And apparently going up and down the stairs but sideways. 
Sounds weird but apparently it's a thing lol. 


@Catmumof4 
Haha tbh I didn't know either untill ttc and that's when I learnt how to find it. 
Tbh most pregnant womon can't feel there's because it shoots up high in early pregnancy but with Tommy mine was low and firm until 24 weeks and then it went up so high I cudnt find it. 

But with this one it's been low the whole way through. Was kind of hard ish at first but got softer the further I got. It's just strange how it's suddenly gone up so high. I can still feel it but only just. It's so so soft too which again is strange. 
It's definitely open too but has been through out but now feels more open. 
Mind u it can be open at the end but I inside it can be still shut. 
I won't really know much untill I get a internal to see.
They may do a internal at my 36+4 consultant appointment just to see if I need a pessery. 
Or they may just leave it untill I go in on induction day. 
With Tommy my consultant did a internal at 36+1 weeks and I was booked in for 36+6 for induction. She just wanted to see if I was dilated enough to have waters broken. But I wasn't and she said I wud need the balloon or a pessery. 

Tbh I'm kind of hoping I do need the pessery because I'm really scared if they can just waters everything mite happen really fast and I may not get time for a epidural..
There's no way I can do it without a epidural I definitely want one. 
I've had a few failed ones but the one I had with Tommy worked really well so hoping for the same this time. Will stress that to my consultant. 




Zoboe95 said:


> @Suggerhoney I should hopefully go naturally! They've said she will be small and early. Last one was small and early, and both me and my brother were too, so fairly likely! I'm 35 weeks now, and her head bounces so low I feel like I'm going to pop! First LO was only 5lb 9, at 37 weeks and 4 days, so I'm expecting similar again

That's good hon. Do u think u will go early this time too?
Do u think this one maybe a bit bigger too because ure bump is bigger? 
My bump has stopped growing again. I feel like it hasn't changed for the last 3 weeks. 
I still think this baby will be big. 
They said he's not big and growth scans show he isn't big but I don't trust it. 
Was told my second was gonna be small and he was 8lb 15 and my biggest. 

And the rest they said were big and ended up being smaller. 

So I really don't trust growth scans at all. 
There saying he will be 6 to 7lbs but I think he will be about 8lbs. 
The smallest baby I had was 5lb 7 and tbh I prefer them being a bit bigger and chubby. She was really skinny. 
Tommy was 7lb 6 and that was perfect. 
But really think this one will be bigger and I'm not gonna lie I'm a bit worried. 

Mind u I thought Tommy was gonna be huge and he was only 7lb 6 and really not the monster they predicted. 
He was estimated to be 9 to 10lbs even at 37 weeks. 
So I don't take any notice of growth scans now. 
But i do have anther growth scan at 36+4 and if he's like 8lbs at that then I know I'm gonna panic. 

@LoneWanderer 
Morphine is such goooood stuff hehe.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hmm OK so just had some snotty like cm sorry TMI. also some red blood in clear cm right after..
Not alot just a bit.


----------



## Suggerhoney

No pains or anything. Probably nothing.


----------



## atx614

@Catmumof4 im doing pretty good, thanks for checking. I’ve been keeping my glucose levels down for the most part, but a few high ones here and there. I was walking after meals but it’s too damn hot right now lol. My doctor told me to stay home since covid is so bad here right now. So mentally I am going a bit crazy since there isn’t much to do and it has made time for by slowly. But right now the only time out of the house is for doctors appointments. I’m so sorry you are in so much pain, that just sounds awful. I wish you could get some relief!!


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney i get cramps etc most days but I guess that’s all part of the prodromal labour - some days they are worse than others. Yes I’ve been doing lots of walking, I’m 99% sure that’s what worked with DD2, we walked to a bbq and back and that night I was in labour but doesn’t seem to have worked with this one. Don’t do hot food but I’ve even tried curb walking etc :rofl: honestly can’t believe it’s my due date tomorrow. I guess one of the only saving graces is being in the job I am my maternity leave doesn’t start until tomorrow so I haven’t had like 2/3 weeks of that already like so many in my situation might have done!


----------



## Zoboe95

@Suggerhoney I still think she'll be small, but don't know if as small as last time...I agree the tiny 5lb ones are so so skinny! Her legs looked like they would just snap off! 

Hopefully it was just some of your plug! 

I took another photo this morning and it's a completely different shape and size! Left is yesterday, right is today ...never can tell with these babies can you...although today I'm wearing dungarees Vs skinny jeans yesterday so that may make a difference too I suppose!


Eugh toddler had me up at 4am because she had wet herself (she's been dry through the night since Xmas) ...she's having a major regression in toileting right now, but she has so much going on in the next couple of weeks, as well as baby coming, she's moving up to early years, we're going camping, we've got people staying etc etc, so I'm hoping it's just that!


----------



## MadamRose

@Zoboe95 sorry your little one had you up so early hopefully it’s just a minor set back bless her, it can happen especially with so many changes going off! I think you bump look beautiful!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Had scan, all looked fine enough, but apparently baby is still measuring small(?!)

So we are currently sat on ward waiting for registrar to check over my chart and decide if I can go home or not...


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer what are they thinking he weighs? Hope you are able to come home!


----------



## Catmumof4

atx614 said:


> @Catmumof4 im doing pretty good, thanks for checking. I’ve been keeping my glucose levels down for the most part, but a few high ones here and there. I was walking after meals but it’s too damn hot right now lol. My doctor told me to stay home since covid is so bad here right now. So mentally I am going a bit crazy since there isn’t much to do and it has made time for by slowly. But right now the only time out of the house is for doctors appointments. I’m so sorry you are in so much pain, that just sounds awful. I wish you could get some relief!!

I don't know a lot about gestational diabetes, the odd high one won't be too bad surely? Well done for keeping most down! And for staying in I get serious cabin fever at home but can't walk far so catch 22 Lol! 




Zoboe95 said:


> @Suggerhoney I still think she'll be small, but don't know if as small as last time...I agree the tiny 5lb ones are so so skinny! Her legs looked like they would just snap off!
> 
> Hopefully it was just some of your plug!
> 
> I took another photo this morning and it's a completely different shape and size! Left is yesterday, right is today ...never can tell with these babies can you...although today I'm wearing dungarees Vs skinny jeans yesterday so that may make a difference too I suppose!
> View attachment 1101387
> 
> 
> Eugh toddler had me up at 4am because she had wet herself (she's been dry through the night since Xmas) ...she's having a major regression in toileting right now, but she has so much going on in the next couple of weeks, as well as baby coming, she's moving up to early years, we're going camping, we've got people staying etc etc, so I'm hoping it's just that!

Iv got the same with my nearly 6 yr old bless her, she has stopped since we started a choc based reward system lol


----------



## Catmumof4

LoneWanderer said:


> Had scan, all looked fine enough, but apparently baby is still measuring small(?!)
> 
> So we are currently sat on ward waiting for registrar to check over my chart and decide if I can go home or not...

Well could be meeting baby sooner! Really hope baby is doing ok and a good weight! I wish I was that close to the end! Xx


----------



## LoneWanderer

Home again. All mostly okay apparently. They didn't actually say what he weighs and I didn't think to ask haha! But he's measuring 40 weeks+ so not really sure how he's plotting under the curve?! Still head down and scrunched up so I guess means is engaging, as far as it stands still pre-op Monday and op on Wednesday, obviously subject to change if he makes a bid for freedom before then - or if they call me back in.

So sick of the bloody ward already haha! Plan to spend weekend feet up and not moving at all, try keep him in til midweek.


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer glad all is good! Hope he decided to be good until Wednesday!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ah found it hidden in notes!
~8lb.
Sounds about right for 38+3, dunno why they are stressing me about him being small?!


----------



## MadamRose

Any one experience stitch like pains over their bump? They start on my right side and go right over to my belly button. Not sure if it’s just one of them things or something I need to maybe risk the assessment unit over never had anything like this before


----------



## LoneWanderer

MadamRose said:


> Any one experience stitch like pains over their bump? They start on my right side and go right over to my belly button. Not sure if it’s just one of them things or something I need to maybe risk the assessment unit over never had anything like this before

Yup I get that constantly if I do basically anything. Same with the last one too, in fact it was worse with the last because I could still walk about and stuff so I was always setting it off.

Very annoying because getting rid of stitch pain is easy peasy - just bend down and touch your toes! But obviously being preggers makes that impossible... :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

Maybe ligament pain madam rose??

we are gojng home today!!! Jist waiting on the doctor to come and take a final blood and then we will pick which treatment for home and be aware


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks ladies it feels very different from any pain I had before so didn’t think it was ligament pain, I’ll see how it goes! 

@Bittersweet yay for getting to go home!!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yay hometime!! <3 bet you are very ready for it now!


----------



## Bittersweet

I totally am! We were offered a light to take home but I asked them to check her bloods to decide which light to take and she actually needs none! We go back at 9am tomorrow to have “rebound” bloods taken and as long as she hasn’t totally shot up she should be fine with no lights and check in 3 weeks. That extra day and a half as fustrating as it was has done her the good it seems


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet thats amazing news!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney i get cramps etc most days but I guess that’s all part of the prodromal labour - some days they are worse than others. Yes I’ve been doing lots of walking, I’m 99% sure that’s what worked with DD2, we walked to a bbq and back and that night I was in labour but doesn’t seem to have worked with this one. Don’t do hot food but I’ve even tried curb walking etc :rofl: honestly can’t believe it’s my due date tomorrow. I guess one of the only saving graces is being in the job I am my maternity leave doesn’t start until tomorrow so I haven’t had like 2/3 weeks of that already like so many in my situation might have done!


That's a positive way to look at it hon at least u get to spend most of ure Mat leave with baby.
I can't believe it's ure due date tomorrow either eeeek.





Zoboe95 said:


> @Suggerhoney I still think she'll be small, but don't know if as small as last time...I agree the tiny 5lb ones are so so skinny! Her legs looked like they would just snap off!
> 
> Hopefully it was just some of your plug!
> 
> I took another photo this morning and it's a completely different shape and size! Left is yesterday, right is today ...never can tell with these babies can you...although today I'm wearing dungarees Vs skinny jeans yesterday so that may make a difference too I suppose!
> View attachment 1101387
> 
> 
> Eugh toddler had me up at 4am because she had wet herself (she's been dry through the night since Xmas) ...she's having a major regression in toileting right now, but she has so much going on in the next couple of weeks, as well as baby coming, she's moving up to early years, we're going camping, we've got people staying etc etc, so I'm hoping it's just that!


Haha yes my dd legs and arms were so skinny. She didn't have really chubby cheeks either. Tommy had really cute chubby cheeks.
Ure bump looks a bit smaller today hon. 
My bump dis that too. Somedays it's massive and other days looks smaller weird. 
U still look beautiful by the way. I think ure baby won't be that big. Prob around 6lbs max. That's a lovely size. Wud love a 6lb something baby but fully expecting 8lbs. 
Lol



@LoneWanderer 
So glad all is ok. And they let u home. 
Hopefully he stays put untill Wednesday. 

So exciting we're gonna have another baby here by Wednesday eeeeek. 


@Bittersweet yay for home. That's great news hon. Be nice being home and being all settled. 



AFM

So after the mukas with red blood all I had was a pale orange cm some like jelly. 
Today nothing Back to clear and no cramps or anything. 

35 weeks today so another 2 weeks and hopefully I'm either in labour or baby is safe in my arms. 


DH estimated weight for baby when I have him is 7lb 3oz. 
I still think 8lbs + so be interesting to see who is right. 
7lb 3 wud be lovely tho. 

Cut my sons hair today reasy for school.
Also cut DD the other day.
And I gave Tommy his very first cut today. He now looks like a proper little boy.

All I need to do now is write names in uniform. 
Feeling really tired today and so drained. 
So mite save the uniforms for tomorrow. 
Or mite just go and get on with them not sure yet.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney yes I’ll totally gutted tbh and now really worried it’s going to come on DD2s birthday. 

Well done you for doing so much today! I still need to do the uniform just trying to get the skirts sorted to do it all at once. Got to get shoes too bht I always leave them until the last minute. I took my car for a service and it needed two new tyres ](*,)


----------



## Zoboe95

@Bittersweet great news about going home, and not even needing a light! 

@LoneWanderer glad you get to go home, how anyone can call 8lb a small baby I don't know they get very very fussy about which line you're on sometimes, I get it's important, but they get a little over the top! 

@Suggerhoney I reckon 6lb ish too! Next growth scan on Thurs, so may get a better idea...but like you I don't trust them!


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet wonderful news!! So happy y’all are headed home.

@LoneWanderer ha! I’m not sure why they are worried about him at 8 pounds! Once you go in for pre op on Monday do you stay there until Wednesday or do you get to go home and come back Wednesday?

@MadamRose baby still has several days before your daughters birthday! Hoping soon for you! I had round ligament pain the last few days that was different too, had to walk it out basically. Sorry you are in pain!


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 thanks it’s stopped now. Yes I’ve still got a few days til her birthday but starting to loose hope as been thinking this baby was gonna come for the last few weeks :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
Have u tried Tescos hon? That's where we got all our uniform from and they had alot if skirts. 
My DD is the same she won't wear trousers at school lol. 
We got all the shoes there too. 
So managed to do the whole lot which I'm really glad about now. 
Hope baby comes b4 ure DD Birthday. 
[-o&lt;



Zoboe95 said:


> @Bittersweet great news about going home, and not even needing a light!
> 
> @LoneWanderer glad you get to go home, how anyone can call 8lb a small baby I don't know they get very very fussy about which line you're on sometimes, I get it's important, but they get a little over the top!
> 
> @Suggerhoney I reckon 6lb ish too! Next growth scan on Thurs, so may get a better idea...but like you I don't trust them!


Mine is on the 1st September. He was 4lbs 15 at the last one at 32+3 weeks and on 76th centile.
Really think he will be on the 98th at my next one and probably 8lbs. 
Not sure it I have a big bump or not. 
Somedays I think it is and others it don't look that big. 
I've done some pics today so u can all see. 
Midwife said he's not big and I was measuring 34 weeks and 34+4. 
She said he will be about 6 to 7lbs. I said to her 8lbs and she said no way but I just really think he is gonna be a good size. 
I did think that last time tho and Tommy was only 7lb 6 so not big at all.
Ure have to let us know how ure scan goes hon. Be interesting to see if it's accurate..

@atx614 
How are you hon. 

So I did a mini photoshoot today of my 35 week bump. 


And here is a comparison photo at 33 weeks and 35 weeks. Don't think it's changed much tbh? 


And 35+1 with Tommy. 
Think my boobs got bigger with Tommy. 
Not sure if my bump is bigger with this one or not??
What yall thinking?


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney lovey pictures you look amazing!!!! 
Yep though are tesco is pretty small may need to try and find a bigger one! 

Got 0 hope of this baby coming on it’s due date -
Like how many do - so guess it will have a birthday of at least the 23rd


----------



## Zoboe95

@Suggerhoney I don't think you've changed much in the last two weeks, but you do look a bit bigger this time than last time!


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney oh my goodness! I love your bump pictures!! I think your bump is looking a bit bigger this time too, boobs look about the same! I’m doing good! I have an appointment Tuesday but no scan or anything so should be a quick appt. 

@MadamRose cant believe it’s almost your due date!! Are they still giving you a few sweeps a week? I know you have been walking, I feel like that helped my son come. I was 41+6 with him. I know how hard it is when they should be here but they aren’t. It’s frustrating cause you are so done!!


----------



## MadamRose

atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney oh my goodness! I love your bump pictures!! I think your bump is looking a bit bigger this time too, boobs look about the same! I’m doing good! I have an appointment Tuesday but no scan or anything so should be a quick appt.
> 
> @MadamRose cant believe it’s almost your due date!! Are they still giving you a few sweeps a week? I know you have been walking, I feel like that helped my son come. I was 41+6 with him. I know how hard it is when they should be here but they aren’t. It’s frustrating cause you are so done!!

Yes I’ve got one tomorrow on my due date but not holding out any hope as they don’t seem to be working, probably won’t risk one after that until after DD2s birthday!


----------



## MadamRose

I may also scream at the next person who texts asking for news! 7 texts today alone :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney your bump pics are so so beautiful I took one for my mum today but me being fat anyway I bet some people wouldn't even notice. Iv lost about 5kg this pregnancy I'm happy with that but baby obviously makes up for that in looks Lol!! I had Bonnie at 38 weeks and she was 7lb12 so she would have deffo been my biggest if I had gone to term so as this one is measuring about the same as her if I have her a week earlier I'm looking at 7lb which I will b really happy with at 37 weeks! 

@MadamRose so sorry baby isn't here yet try walking upstairs sidewards someone said it to me I did it and was in labour the next day!

@LoneWanderer glad all is ok with baby! Feet up and chill is a great idea. Do u have to stay in after the pre op? Xx


----------



## Catmumof4

@Bittersweet yeeey for going home!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Nah I can go home Monday aft - well, assuming no further dramas - and then we just isolate at home til Wednesday morning.


----------



## MadamRose

So it’s 00.20 so it’s officially my due date, can’t sleep at all as just can’t find a comfortable position. And now the real question is how many days late is baby going to be :(


----------



## Neversayno

@MadamRose i can’t sleep either!! Happy due date! I really hope things start soon. Thinking of you xx


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose happy due date!! Hopefully baby surprises you and makes an appearance today! And ya people will keep asking every single day. It’s super annoying even though they mean well lol


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@MadamRose happy due date! Sorry you’re still pregnant… I know the end is just really hard waiting around. Hope your sweep today works FXd!!


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks ladies, nothing I can do but wait, I just really hope I don’t end up going on DD2s birthday as she’ll be heartbroken it’s the one thing she hasn’t wanted all along. 

@atx614 yes most people mean well (though I think a few are just nosy) it’s just hard as The girls and I want baby here more than anyway, and it’s super tiring and tough being so pregnant anyway so it really doesn’t help.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Happy due date @MadamRose !


Waaaaa! Other half is ill, like really ill: raging temp, sickness, the works. Been up since the early hours. Either a bug or food poisoning*. Whichever it is, odds are I'm next, after all we had the same food and slept in same bed etc. And toddler might catch it if it is a bug, so could have a sick kid to deal with this week too...

Dunno what this means for the coming few days... pre-op is 1pm tomoz... :(

*my lateral flow negative and no known covid contacts so at least probs not that


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer sorry the OH is poorly hopefully you and the toddler avoid it!


----------



## Bittersweet

How is everyone today? First night home was pretty savage baby up pretty much all hours then little man came through and was awake for 2 hours she fed so so much I have expressed breast milk and she took like 100mls of that in an hour


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet hope things settle down in the next couple of days!


----------



## MadamRose

So I’ve seen my own midwife today for my sweep, she said basically everything is looking good, she believes the minute baby moves down a tiny bit more everything will go bam! She’s told me a few things to do to try and help with this so fingers crossed on of them may work, she said don't over do it though and balance it with testing! If anyone has any suggestions to move this baby down slightly I’m open to it!!!


----------



## Neversayno

@MadamRose did she say how engaged baby was?


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno 3/5 she said even a few cm may make the difference


----------



## MadamRose

Due date bump!!!


----------



## Neversayno

@MadamRose I've been told the same so I’m also looking for ideas!! I’ve walked miles, bounced on the ball, up and down the stairs!! 

out of ideas now haha and sex isn’t an option!


----------



## Neversayno

@MadamRose what did she recommend? My MW just said bouncing on ball, walking etc


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet sorry the first night was rough! Things will calm down soon! I feel like the first few weeks are a blur and then everything starts falling into place or your body just gets used to sleep deprivation lol.

@LoneWanderer oh no!!! I really hope it’s a 24 hour bug. I would have him test just in case since he was at work last week.

@MadamRose stepping up on a curb sideways is suppose to help. Or going up the steps sideways as someone mentioned a bit ago. Suppose to
Move baby down. Also squatting and pelvic tilts (on your hands and knees and move pelvis forwards) FXd for you!!


----------



## atx614

@Neversayno are you going into labor naturally or have a scheduled induction? I’m sorry I can’t remember!!


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno she said sitting on my ball and walking up the stairs sideways - normal walking clearly hasn’t worked for me :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aye he's negative on lateral and we get a pcr tomorrow at preop anyway. 99% sure it's not covid, but I *am* pretty sure it's the dreaded norovirus... :o 

He works at the hospital so it's always doing the rounds, be fucking typical if he caught it very last day before seven months off!!!

I feel a bit off this aft but that could just be from stressing about catching it and therefore just imagining it. Equally the baby seems fine but then maybe a bit quiet so second guessing that too..?

Possible terrible scenarios include my mother catching it and us having no childcare (so I have to go in for section alone while other half watches baby), baby getting it (he's never been ill yet, one of the very few perks of lockdown, so absolutely no way could I leave him if he was poorly for first time), other half still having it by weds and not being allowed in theatre, or worst of all, me getting it and the whole delivery being screwed (not to mention how awful being ill at 39+ must be!)

Little bit bloody stressed today haha!


----------



## atx614

Oh man! That’s a lot of stress @LoneWanderer!! Really hoping it passes quickly and no one else gets it. The timing sucks for sure though!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aye me too! I literally never get sickness bugs when they do the rounds BUT I've not put that to the test when exceptionally pregnant before.


----------



## Neversayno

atx614 said:


> @Neversayno are you going into labor naturally or have a scheduled induction? I’m sorry I can’t remember!!

i have an elective booked for 31st but I’m hoping to go into labour naturally now I know baby should be ‘average size’ I’ve contacted my consultant about cancelling but am yet to hear back!


----------



## Neversayno

MadamRose said:


> @Neversayno she said sitting on my ball and walking up the stairs sideways - normal walking clearly hasn’t worked for me :rofl:

yep same for me!!! Ahh well good luck! (I can’t help but walk like a crab for a good hour after doing the side walking stair routine haha)


----------



## LoneWanderer

On a lighter note...

So obviously I'm on strict orders not to eat from Tuesday night onwards, but that means I can demand absolutely whatever I want for my 'last supper' before the big day and other half has to make it happen! :rofl:

So... I'm trying to decide what I want! What would y'all have? Send me some good dinner ideas!!


----------



## atx614

I would eat a whole lot of pasta and bread for my last meal if I didn’t have GD!! Sounds so good.


----------



## LoneWanderer

God I love pasta, I dunno how you are coping, you absolute trooper! Hope everything goes back to normal ASAP once baby has arrived and you can enjoy what you want again!


----------



## atx614

Thank you!! I hope so too! I had GD with my daughter too and thank god I could eat what I wanted as soon as she was out. Hoping that’s the case again as I already have my meal planned for after birth lol


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer not quite the same but our order for the first night with baby is Chinese


----------



## Zoboe95

@Bittersweet I hope things are settling for you!

I feel weird today, I don't know what weird, but just weird! ...I think it's probably relaxing as much as anything, because I've finished work! I am also feeling a lot pregnant today, baby keeps shoving her bum against my side, and I can feel it poking out :holly:


----------



## Zoboe95

Ooh I could just eat a Chinese takeaway tonight!!


----------



## MadamRose

So I spent a few hours on my ball done the food shopping, watch a film and had a bit longer on the ball then I had a nap. Been having small pains on and off all day but putting them down to the sweep rather than them being actual pains as they don’t really seem to be changing much


----------



## Neversayno

@MadamRose we’ve gone for Indian but after having GD and not eating anything naughty my choice would be Chinese! Hope the pains turn into something. I’ve done lots of walking today and some bouncing! I’m taking my aunties to Mecca Bingo this evening!! So cheesy but they love it! 

@atx614 they don’t focus so much on the carbs here in the UK but I have been really aware not to eat them after lots of reading online! 

@LoneWanderer i love the fact you are planning the meal - what have you decided on!


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno thanks I’m not expecting them to as they’ve not really changed all day and it can be common after a sweep, I guess it can only be a few weeks max now!

Enjoy the bingo!


----------



## Neversayno

MadamRose said:


> @Neversayno thanks I’m not expecting them to as they’ve not really changed all day and it can be common after a sweep, I guess it can only be a few weeks max now!
> 
> Enjoy the bingo!

I’m having a sweep on weds, they never did anything with bear but worth a go I guess!!


----------



## atx614

How early will they do a sweep, 38 weeks? I think I’ll ask for one before induction to see if it could get my labor started. I would love to not have pitocin.


----------



## atx614

Also does a sweep hurt? I’ve never had one done


----------



## MadamRose

atx614 said:


> Also does a sweep hurt? I’ve never had one done

They are uncomfortable but shouldn’t hurt. And here they will do them if there are reasons, for me it was to try and move baby due to the risk of being big. If a lady is booked for induction they’ll often offer one before that to give her a chance to go naturally


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> Also does a sweep hurt? I’ve never had one done

Hit and miss depending on the midwife, in my experience. But no, not massively. I mean... it's fingers in the cervix, it's not pleasant, but it's fast at least :rofl:

I had them from like 38 weeks on last time, never did owt for me except shifting a bit of the plug. But some people swear it gets things going.


----------



## Bittersweet

How is everyone x


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer oohh final meal I will be going away from the takeaway route (been having a few too many recently!! Woops) and get my man to make my fav! Chinese pork steaks, mash, green beans and cauli cheese bake... so stodgy but I seriously love me that meal!! 

@atx614 i find if u have a midwife that can do a seriously good sweep, one that's likely to work it can hurt a bit. But if u have one that is more concerned about hurting u then no. It's quick and if I get to the point where I'm having a sweep I would much rather grit my teeth and have a damn good sweep for the best chances! Lol

@Bittersweet so sorry you was up all night! How is your mood etc 

Xxx


----------



## atx614

Good to know! I think I’ll ask for one at my 38 week appt just to see if things can start on their own before induction.


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 when is you induction due to be?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Phew just caught up I've been out all day. 
@MadamRose i hate to say this but happy due date hon. 
So sorry ure still pregnant. Baby must be very very comfortable in there. 
Hope these niggles ure getting turn into contractions that DO NOT STOP. 
Walking sideways up and down the stairs and squatting and lunging got me going into labour with our 10 year old DS. I was 39+6. 
So worth giving it a go hon. 
It's so annoying when people keep testing asking about news. 
When I went 2 weeks over I had constant texts and it drove me crazy. When is ure DD Birthday?


@LoneWanderer 
Mannnn what shitty timing for DH to get sick. I really hope and pray u or little man do not catch it so ure section can go ahead. 
What even happens in that kind of situation? Wud they prospone it?
I really hope that don't happen hon and u or little man do not get sick. Hope DH is better ASAP too. 

Hmmmmm what wud I have as my last supper? 
Tis a hard one that. 
I think a curry or maybe a roast dinner. Very hard to choose. 
Are u gonna have pudding too? 
I so wud hehehehe. 

@Catmumof4 
Thank you hon. 


@atx614 and @Zoboe95 
Thanks ladies.
I'm definitely carrying higher this time so not sure if that's what is making me look bigger. I carried Tommy really low..
Just getting a bit worried that the bigger bump means a bigger baby. 
I mean this baby is measuring alot smaller than Tommy so not sure why I'm bigger.

Definitely no change in size for over 2 weeks tho. I feel like I've hardly changed at all. 
Was reading a baby puts on 1 oz a day from 35 weeks. 


We had a lovely family day today. Me my DH and our 3 kids went to Western Suppermare..
Not the nicest beach but was lovely playing on the Arcades and had a bit of a giggle when DH went on the bumper cars with DD and DS had a cat to himself.. 
I love the bumper cars but cudnt have a go for obvious reasons lol. 
So me and Tommy watched and Tommy loved watching the little cars whiz around bumping into each other.
My acid reflux really flared up while we were there so I ended up getting a mint choc chic ice cream which weirdly helped. 

Got stuck in a traffic jam on the way back home. And dh decided to worry me by saying imagine ure waters going now. 

I was like SHUT UP hahaha. 
We wud of been screwed lol. Didn't take my hospital notes with me either left them at home. 

Yeah so we had a nice day. 
Acid reflux starting to flair again now. 
Gosh I hate it. 

So technically hoping I have less then 2 weeks now untill baby..

Praaaaying so much I get my date on Wed and won't have to wait for the Wednesday after. 
I just really want to know now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bittersweet 
Sorry its been tough hon hope things settle soon.

@wantingagirl 
Hi hon how are you doing? Been thinking about u and little man. Hope he is well on the mend now. 

@Neversayno 
Oooh I hope labour starts on its own hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So this was my biggest baby and biggest bump.. 
The whole thing was all baby I hardly had any water. Cud barly walk and felt like my bump was so so heavy. 
I was 26 here so young.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@atx614 I'm curious your post delivery meal after GD! I always have a bag of candy in my hospital bag haha. I can’t wait to go to the coffee shop and get some sort of baked goods like a tart or muffin! And fortunately whole wheat pasta agrees with my GD for some reason so we’ve been eating a lot of pasta but no bread… definitely miss the bread!!

if I’m at home when I have her honestly I’ll have a piece of sourdough toast with raspberry jam!! Lol!


----------



## atx614

@Reiko_ctu i am going to have an Italian sub sandwich with chips and some sugar cookies or a brownie lol. And a chocolate milkshake!! Bringing candy is a good idea too. I doubt I’ll be able to eat it all lol, but at least some some of it all!! If I have her early and it’s breakfast I am going to get donuts or a waffle lol. Mmmm hungry just thinking about it. 

@MadamRose im not sure my induction date yet, I get to pick it on September 6th. But he said between 38-39 weeks.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I’m still here unfortunately nothing seems to be working :( I have a real fear now that this baby is waiting until it’s sister’s birthday :( 

So glad you had a lovely day out it sounds like so much fun! Sorry your acid reflux is playing up and I hope you get a date on Wednesday!


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer How is hubby and yourself now?! Iv just woken up and iv got the kids bug! I hate diahorrea and sickness bugs sooo much! 

Does anyone know if anti sickness tablets work on a bug?? 

@MadamRose I know it doesn't seem it but baby will come eventually big hugs 

@Suggerhoney I love me some mint choc chip but haven't had it in soòoo long


----------



## MadamRose

@Catmumof4 thanks - right now it’s more the fear of it being on DD2s birthday. I know it can’t stop it but she really doesn’t want that!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Holy fucking shit I'm actually having a baby in two days, what even is this madness?!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh yeah and plague house seems normal-ish again, other half was absolutely fine again after a few hours' sleep, I had something entirely different - crippling headache, no appetite and hit-by-a-truck level exhaustion - which is gone this morning, and baby seems perfectly fine albeit for a few runny nappies. I think we've escaped the worst. Looks like we are all go for today's preop and Wednesday's BABYYYYYYYY


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer glad things are better and no one else is poorly! You’ll have your little man in your arms in no time!


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer 2 days is no time at all!! Glad all is looking better!! 

Officially my first day off today...toddler is grumpy after a busy weekend, I need to go shopping and pack to go camping...have approximately 0 energy!


----------



## MadamRose

May end up having to pop up to PAU as this baby has been very quite since last night. Getting some movements but nothing like I would normally get


----------



## Zoboe95

I woke up suddenly in the middle of the night...don't know why ...had a scare because the end of my maternity pillow was wet ...I have literally no idea why! I had underwear on, and that wasnt wet, so my initial scare of waters isn't right, and it was the other side of the bed to OH, so can't blame him! The bit that's wet was kind of off the side of the bed, I'm so confused I had water on my bed side table, but it was in a sports bottle that was done up!


----------



## Neversayno

@MadamRose best to go get checked out. Hope it all goes ok. 

@LoneWanderer i can’t believe how quick it’s come round! Excited for you 

@zoeb1234 thats soooo random!!! It would literally do my head in how it got wet haha

@Suggerhoney hoping you get your date weds and the acid reflux eases off. 

I have woken up with a banging headache this morning just taken some paracetamol hoping it clears


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 peobably sweat! I have had a few nights where I just have been extra sweaty!

@MadamRose yes please go get
Checked! You know your body and if it doesn’t feel like as many movements best to get checked out. 

@LoneWanderer so glad he is better and y’all didn’t get it!! Two days!!! Sooooo exciting!!

@Neversayno hoping your headache goes away quickly! Seems low of headaches at the end on here. Maybe it’s a sign lol.


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 yes I’ve rang they are super busy but said to head in - not rushing too much with them being busy but I’m getting ready to go in. Knowing my luck the minute I get on the monitor baby will have a party!


----------



## Zoboe95

@MadamRose I hope all goes ok!


----------



## Catmumof4

*New*I GOT MY DATE ARGHHHHH YEEEHHHHHHHH :wohoo::rain::loopy::bunny::bodyb:


----------



## Neversayno

Good luck @MadamRose xx


----------



## MadamRose

So on the monitor getting some movement from baby, still not quite normal. But the monitor is also picking up the pains I’ve been having so no idea what they are all about as they aren’t doing anything :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Heading back from pre-op, all set for baby now, in 7am weds, eeeeek! Feeling v excited suddenly.


----------



## atx614

@Catmumof4 yay!! What’s your date? So nice they give it to you early so you can plan!! I am going to ask tomorrow if they’ll give me mine early but I doubt they will.

@MadamRose did they say anything about the pains? And I’m glad baby is all well! Always nice to get checked for peace of mind

@LoneWanderer so excited for you! It’s almost time!


----------



## Neversayno

@LoneWanderer eeeeek how exciting hun! 

@MadamRose are you still there? 

I feel really poorly all of a sudden headache has turned into pain in my face, neck, throat etc feel like I have been hit by a bus haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
Oh my daysssssssss hon I can't believe ure baby will be here on Wednesday. 
Do u actually go In at that time or do u have to call them in them in the morning b4 going in? 
With my induction' even tho it's being done in delivery suite and not on the ward I still will have to call delivery on the morning of induction to get a time to go in. 
Hope they won't be that busy that day so they can get me in nice and early[-o&lt;

@MadamRose 
Those look alot like contractions hon. Can u feel them. What have they said at the hospital? I hope ure OK. 

@Catmumof4 
Sorry ure not well. 
So jel u have ure date early. 
I really hope and pray I get mine on Wednesday. I've had enough of waiting now. :-(

I've prepared myself for 37 weeks and now I'm freeking out there gonna make me go over 37 weeks. Im gonna demand my date on Wednesday and tell them to book me in as soon as possible. Hoping it won't be any later than the 4th September[-o&lt;
If I don't get my date on Wednesday and I have to wait another week to get it I'm gonna be so upset:-(


@Neversayno 
So sorry about the headache hon. I've been getting alot or headaches lately. Not nice.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Nah so we just turn up 7am, the two planned slots are 9am or 11am (midwife says she will try and get us the 9am so she can come in), obviously if emergencies come in then we get bumped back up the queue.

If it gets to afternoon and we are not done yet, it's up to me whether I go home or stay in - either way I can have my meals, take the meds again, try again the next day. I'd probs stay in, lot of effort to go home and back when I could just lie down and get fed :rofl:

And as for visiting, so apparently here dads get a choice of 8am-2pm or 2pm-8pm. So day one he'll obviously be there for the birth and go home at 2pm, then day two he'll probably come 8am again, go home at 2, and come back in evening to collect us. But if looks like I'm staying in an extra day, he'll probs do the 2-8 slot instead.

Midwife also said if it's quiet they can bend the rules a bit, but I think I'd rather he was home with the toddler as much as possible. See what happens.

And could not be happier with midwife situation, so turns out both my wonderful midwives are on the ward that day and I'll have one or both of them in theatre and taking care of me and baby after. Which is amazing because the hospital ones are... well, I just don't like them :rofl:

So yeah, providing all goes to plan and he doesn't come early, it's all coming up roses over here. Of course, you know what they say about the best laid plans... ;)


----------



## Neversayno

I’ve been to see GP, sinusitis and antibiotics given! Likely from an untreated chest infection (because let’s face it, who goes to the GP with a cough!!) 

I feel terrible but I’m hoping a couple of days rest and I’ll be right as rain! 

@MadamRose how’s it going?

@Suggerhoney i hope you do get your date, don’t stress yourself out about it hun. 

@LoneWanderer those visiting times are good! I haven’t even asked here!! 

@Catmumof4 glad you got your date, when is it?


----------



## Bittersweet

Hi all! 
Whoever asked about my mood I’m doing okay little irritated at times hormones are joyful! 
Baby girls bloods have come back today and she remains under the line for treatment so finally things are looking up and looking like she is over the worst of the blood issues!

I stupidly drove yesterday. I had a second degree tear so that wasn’t wise! I keep forgetting as with my son by the time I got home he was already almost 3 weeks old so I had pretty much healed from the episiotomy. This time I keep forgetting I tore lol. 

we are settling into life pretty well oh has been so good this time round with my son he struggled a bit. Though j keep having to remind him on basics ie feet to end of cot, support her head etc.


----------



## Bittersweet

When is everyone else die? Lone your next maybe madam rose before though judging by that ctg! So exciting! Then it’s countdown for who next?


----------



## atx614

@Neversayno sorry you aren’t feeling well. Glad you could get some medicine quickly and thankful it isn’t covid!!

@LoneWanderer thats awesome both your midwives will be there. I hope you get the 9am slot. I wouldn’t go home either. Once your there just stay!!

@Bittersweet ouch! Yes I always forget about the tearing and pain after until I’m there lol. Not looking forward to that again. Glad you are adjusting. It is an adjustment for sure for a 3 year old, glad your OH is off work to support him. Does he get paternity leave?

hm I think lone and madam are next and then I’m not sure, sugger probably I think


----------



## Bittersweet

atx614 said:


> @Neversayno sorry you aren’t feeling well. Glad you could get some medicine quickly and thankful it isn’t covid!!
> 
> @LoneWanderer thats awesome both your midwives will be there. I hope you get the 9am slot. I wouldn’t go home either. Once your there just stay!!
> 
> @Bittersweet ouch! Yes I always forget about the tearing and pain after until I’m there lol. Not looking forward to that again. Glad you are adjusting. It is an adjustment for sure for a 3 year old, glad your OH is off work to support him. Does he get paternity leave?
> 
> hm I think lone and madam are next and then I’m not sure, sugger probably I think

Yeah I so used to being mobile so It’s super weird haha! Yes he has two weeks annual leave otherwise his pay was crap


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hmm so bit of a scare this eve, suddenly called back to ward because apparently bloods showed up antibodies - which hadn't been an issue at 28 week screening - so had to go back for more bloodwork. Looking into it via google, seems baby - or placenta - might have had some sort of bleed in order for the types to cross, I dunno how it all works. Anyway it's taken the edge off an otherwise perfectly great day as now I dunno why there's been this bleed, how long ago it happened, or whether it might have affected baby.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bittersweet 
I had a 2nd degree tear with my first outch. Glad ure settling in nicely at home and little lady is doing well. 

As regards to who is next. 
I think maybe @MadamRose looking at that monitor and then @LoneWanderer. 
Think @Neversayno will be after them and then maybe me unless any of the other babies surprise us early. 
I'm being induced around 37 weeks so not this weekend but next. Just waiting for my date which I'm hopefully getting on Wednesday. 


@atx614 
Te he I think @Neversayno will go b4 me because her section is 30th August I think. My induction should be around the 4th September. 
Unless of course my baby decides to make a early appearance b4 my induction but I very much dought that lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
Oh gosh hon. Did they seem concerned at the hospital about ure blood results hon? 
I've never heard of that b4 so I can't offer much help unfortunately. 
What are the next plans are they gonna get u in earlier for ure section or are they just gonna leave it untill Wednesday?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose has gone quite I hope that means things have strated for her.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Anyone else still pregnant and feeling bored. 
I feel like time is just standing still and I feel really bored. 

No more mukas plug or anything exciting. No contractions No nothing. 

Wanna fast forward to next week.


----------



## Catmumof4

@MadamRose wow look at those contractions really hoping baby and yourself are ok! 

@LoneWanderer that's a bit scary what are they doing about investigating this bleed etc? Are they keeping.you in?

@Suggerhoney there should be no reason at all not to do your date on Wed.... just blame needing to sort childcare asap! 

@Bittersweet I asked about mood because us mum's always get forgotten after having a baby Lol! Glad the bloods.are below the line that's great news

My date is the 24th September so officially one of you guys now ! I will be 38+1 can't believe how full their books are already!! Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh I will hon. I will just say we need to organise child care etc.


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer oh man, I’m so sorry to hear that. I’ve never heard of that either so not sure what it means. I’m sure baby will be just fine! If he’s been healthy in your scans since then!

@MadamRose hoping those contractions turned into labor!! She’s been quiet so I am hopeful for her.

@Catmumof4 yay for
September 24! I will be induced that week too, just not sure if date yet. Hoping they will tell me at my appointment tomorrow but they usually don’t until 36 weeks unfortunately.

@Suggerhoney yes! I’ve been feeling in limbo lately. Like the end of the pregnancy is near but still so far off. And bored cause I can’t go anywhere or eat anything good lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

@atx614 I was actually gonna say I feel in limbo so it's funny u feel the same. Maybe when we both have our dates we will feel better. Hope we both get our dates tomorrow. 
It's 36 weeks at my hospital top and most hospitals here in the UK but some get there's earlier. Not sure why they have left me hanging tho esp being high risk. I wasn't gonna get my date untill next Wednesday 1st September at 36+4 weeks which I thought was ridiculous considering induction has been requested for 37 weeks. May still have to wait untill next week if they don't give me my date tomorrow. But really hoping they just give it me tomorrow. I'll be 35+4 weeks so practically 36 weeks anyway via 2 days. 
I really think that's why I have that limbo feeling because even tho I know its gonna be around 37 weeks the not having a date just makes u feel that way. 

Yes @MadamRose has gone very quiet. I think that was her labour starting. I really hope we here from her soon and she is ok. And she has had baby. 


@LoneWanderer 
How's u today hon?


----------



## Zoboe95

I had the weirdest sleep last night ...I felt like I had loads and loads of really bizarre vivid dreams, but now I can't remember a single one of them! Odd! Probably all the bournville fingers I ate before bed

Excited to hear news from all those that have gone quiet, it's such a little rollercoaster of emotions on here at the moment. I'm with the ones who are finding time seems to have slowed to a stop! But at the same time, I'm going ️ on Thursday and haven't even started packing! ...planned to start yesterday, but toddler is either teething or poorly, I can't decide which, and is very very clingy, so packing is not easy!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> I had the weirdest sleep last night ...I felt like I had loads and loads of really bizarre vivid dreams, but now I can't remember a single one of them! Odd! Probably all the bournville fingers I ate before bed
> 
> Excited to hear news from all those that have gone quiet, it's such a little rollercoaster of emotions on here at the moment. I'm with the ones who are finding time seems to have slowed to a stop! But at the same time, I'm going ️ on Thursday and haven't even started packing! ...planned to start yesterday, but toddler is either teething or poorly, I can't decide which, and is very very clingy, so packing is not easy!


Oh gosh Zo. My dreams lately have been so so vivid. I had a really horrible dream the other night which I've not mentioned to anyone abs I haven't looked up the meaning because it was so horrible it scares me. 
But I had a dream that one of my friends 18 year old son hung himself on a coach in the middle walk way section. 
It was so horrible. 
I had a dream about either me being stabbed or someone else too. 
I thought maybe it was down to eating cheese late at night. 

Like I don't even want to look at the meaning hon I'm to scared..
What if it means something bad is gonna happen. 
Just can't look into things like that so close to birth. 
Just hope my Induction goes really well and baby is healthy and the dream has no reference on that. 
Cud be the cheese. I've not had it for a few nights and although my dreams are still vivid there not scary. 
Last night I dreamt I went away on holiday with Liam and Milly from Love Island lol. 
Don't mind dreams like that. 

@LoneWanderer and @MadamRose have gone very quite I hope there both OK.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thinking of you both ladies <3


----------



## LoneWanderer

I'm here lurking, just waiting for a call back from midwife to chat through these blood results and what it all means, so nothing else to report at moment.

Checked bags, tidied up, defrosted the freezer and currently waiting for Iceland delivery to fill it back up, and then I think we're all set for baby and beyond.


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer you sound very organised!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
Let us know what the midwife says hon. 
Ure very very organised.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Right so finally some answers...

...so antibody found is something called anti-JKa, apparently it could be due to mum-baby transfusion (like a tear in placenta or something) but it could also just be naturally occurring, like an allergy response or something.

In very rare circumstances it can lead to my cells attacking baby, causing some sort of blood disease thing which can be v serious, but odds are the effects would be mild and he'd just have jaundice and/or anaemia which is treatable, obvs. And there's a chance that it hasn't even crossed placenta anyway, just something I've picked up randomly. So, it's a small worry but very much reassured now. Besides, he's coming in what, like 20 hours anyway so even if there is an issue he will be out and treated for it ASAP.


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer sounds reassuring...pregnancy is so stressful isn't it?! I feel like every corner you turn they introduce you to something that could go wrong!


----------



## Holmarie12

Hi all,
I thought I’d join you! 
I’m 36+3 today and have been admitted to hospital since yesterday.
I went for a routine Doppler scan yesterday lunchtime to discover that baby has low fluid around him (6.5cm) compared to a scan 3 days previous which was at almost 19cm.

They examined me and swabbed and the amniotic fluid test was negative, however I feel like I have been trickling throughout the day but the test was negative so a mystery on where it’s gone. 

As I’ve already been back and forth for monitoring and scans for reduced movements they are keeping me in and doing another scan today alongside 6 hourly monitoring. 

Babies movements are now painful and really really odd I’ve never known anything like it, could that be because his fluid is low? I’m baffled to how he’s ended up with fluid below tje 5th centile when 3 days earlier it was between the 50th and 95th! May I add all ctgs seem lovely 

Has anyone been in a similar situation ?
Xx


----------



## atx614

@Holmarie12 welcome! Hm that’s weird. It seems like the fluid would be leaking to get that low that quickly. I hope they keep you and monitor you frequently since your fluid is so low. You are so close to 37 weeks!

@LoneWanderer in glad it is likely not serious. And he will be out so soon so you’ll know. 

@Zoboe95 my dreams were very vivid in the first tri but not so much since then. But I have had a few nightmares here and there that seem so real. 

Thinking of you @MadamRose !!

I am heading to my appt in an hour. It’s just a check up, no scan or anything exciting though. After this all my appts will have scans to check the growth


----------



## Bittersweet

Cat yeah we defondo. Just knackard trying to rest even if it’s not sleep but jist rest when baby is asleep
Lone that sounds similar to our issues in a way. Tomorrow he’ll be here anyway hope it all goes well! 

madam is very quiet I guess she’s in labour which is great!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hmm so just looking through my scan notes (I've had quite a few this time round) and fluid round baby is always around 4-5cm and it says "within normal limits" each time. Noone has ever raised it as a concern at all. And I've been in for reduced movements loads but they've never mentioned waters leaking or been worried. So dunno if that's any help, but it certainly all sounds fine.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Got to stop eating at 10pm (well, except for small toast or cereal before midnight and a cup of tea before 7am) - midwife recommended loading up on carbs so looks like it's gonna be a Chinese, woooo! I've already had an entire pizza for lunch and a whole pack of jaffa cakes. Probs gonna regret it all in a few days when that post-section constipation really sets in, but for now... GIMME THAT FOOOOOOOOD!! :rofl:

Can't believe this time tomorrow I won't be pregnant any more :o


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer what did you end up deciding to eat for your last pregnancy dinner?


----------



## Zoboe95

I'm supposed to have a midwife check up Thursday afternoon, but I've been trying to change it because they automatically gave me that date, and I can't do it because I'll be away! ...it's the only midwife appointment I've tried to change the whole way through, and my midwife just isn't getting back to me! I've already got a scan and midwife review thursday morning anyway, so I can't see that it's vital, just really annoying when you try to do the right thing and they just don't reply!


----------



## atx614

Just leaving my appointment. He set the induction date for sept 27 which I’ll be 39+2 so later than I wanted. He said I may go before then based on size of baby and fluid but couldn't tell me that today without an ultrasound. So will know more next time, But he wanted to book me just in case cause the schedule is getting more full. He said he does recommend getting the Pfizer vax ASAP but I am so nervous to get it while pregnant. He said there are three positive moms on the hospital labor
And delivery floor with it and they only have one covid room. Ugh. So nervous now.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Personally I'd have it, all the research says its perfectly safe for mums and babies, and that pregnancy is a really high risk factor for serious illness. And obvs baby would get antibodies now too. I have been wanting it for ages now, if I wasn't having the section, plus being overweight (and therefore very high risk for clots and other complications) I'd already have had it by now. Literally as soon as I'm discharged I'm off to walk-in clinic. So worrying how the figures are shooting up again. Luckily there's no known cases in our hospital at the moment otherwise I'd have gone against the consultant's advice and just had it anyway. As it is, my test yesterday was negative, theatre is sterile, and ward should be completely virus free. Still a worry though. Obvs noone can make that call but you, but if doc thinks should have it, and if there's cases in your hospital, I'd defs be wanting it myself.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Popped in to check on madam rose and see she hasn’t been on in a while! Hopefully that means baby is on the way. So exciting. You too @LoneWanderer! So excited for you tomorrow. Enjoy your last meal :)


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer thank you. Ya I am leaning towards getting it, am nervous the second shot would be close to my induction date and don’t want to feel bad for that. Ya the numbers here are insane right now and with my kids at school I am kore exposed through them even though I don’t go anywhere. I just read about these people who claim it caused a still birth and it scares the shit out of me. I am an overly anxious person as it is though.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh my actual god, I am dying of food.
Bags packed, hi ho hi ho and off to do a baby we go. Well, in the morning, but like fuck will I remember to update here at bloody 6am :rofl:

Catch y'all on the other side, be good!

:holly:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LoneWanderer said:


> Oh my actual god, I am dying of food.
> Bags packed, hi ho hi ho and off to do a baby we go. Well, in the morning, but like fuck will I remember to update here at bloody 6am :rofl:
> 
> Catch y'all on the other side, be good!
> 
> :holly:

All the best!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Prettt sure @MadamRose has had that baby by now!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry I’ve been awol ladies I’ll update more at a later date - right now me and the girls are enjoying lots of newborn snuggles!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer
I'm happy it's likely nothing serious. Can't believe u will have him In ure arms tomorrow so exciting. Hope u get some sleep tonight hon so u feel as fresh as possible tomorrow.
Will be stalking.


@Holmarie12
Yay welcome to the group hon.
So strange about ure waters. I mean if its them that's leaking that wud definitely explained why there isn't as much.
Glad there keeping a eye on you hon. 
So happy to have you here.


----------



## Zoboe95

@MadamRose massive massive congratulations! So very very cute! 

@LoneWanderer I'm actually so excited for you, good luck!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awww @LoneWanderer 
Good luck hon will be thinking about you. 
:yipee:


@atx614 
Glad u got ure date hon but sorry it wasn't the date u wanted.

I'm freekinh out I'm gonna be pushed past 37 weeks now because of how late they have left me with no date..
Really hope I get my date tomorrow. 
Hopefully it's no later than the 4th too but fully expecting it to be the 5th 6tg or 7th. 
Hate the unknown feel so much in limbo. 


I haven't has the vaccine. I've getting nagged to get it but I just don't want it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
Haha new u was labour hon. Oh congratulations sweetheart such a cute baby. Can't wait to hear all the details.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh my gosh it's a boy. I just new u was team blue oh hon I'm so happy for you that u got ure boy. And what a good weight. 
Not as big as u thought. I didn't think he was gonna be 10lbs ure bump was so neat. 
Anyway hon u rest up and I will be stalking for a update and birth story.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies I'm getting anxious now and worrying I won't get my date tomorrow. 
:-(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MadamRose said:


> Sorry I’ve been awol ladies I’ll update more at a later date - right now me and the girls are enjoying lots of newborn snuggles!
> 
> View attachment 1101493

Oh my goodness thanks for updating so much… what an absolutely lovely LO!! Congrats!! Oh my I’m getting teary he’s so lovely!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh my goodness thanks for updating so much… what an absolutely lovely LO!! Congrats!! Oh my I’m getting teary he’s so lovely!!


It's making me so broody. So cute. Can't wait for my induction now


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose yayayay!!!!! Congrats!!!! So happy for you. Can’t wait for your birth story.

@LoneWanderer you got this!! Can’t wait for your update and to see a pic of your little guy.

@Suggerhoney just be firm but friendly. You are high risk so need 37 weeks. And you have your letter from your consultant so that should help. Good luck!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @MadamRose yayayay!!!!! Congrats!!!! So happy for you. Can’t wait for your birth story.
> 
> @LoneWanderer you got this!! Can’t wait for your update and to see a pic of your little guy.
> 
> @Suggerhoney just be firm but friendly. You are high risk so need 37 weeks. And you have your letter from your consultant so that should help. Good luck!!


I will do hon. They read that letter when I was in there on Thursday. So hopefully that will help. 
I gonna be firm but nice.

Just gonna tell them my anxiety has been really bad becuase of the unknown and fear of them getting too busy etc. 

My appointment is not untill 3pm and its 00:24 am now. Off to bed in a min. Hope I sleep tonight. Otherwise it will be such a long night and day.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> It's making me so broody. So cute. Can't wait for my induction now

Oh my gosh me too. I can’t wait 9 more weeks to meet this LO :sad2:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Looks like we're going down at 11am, so bloody three hours to kick about doing nowt, waaaa! Thought they might at least stick me on the monitor just to pass the time, but nope. Got my super sexy gown and stockings on(!) and just had my lunch order taken - torture when you can't eat all day and are fucking starving, eh(?!)

Still... baby soon. Hopefully.


----------



## Zoboe95

Aah @LoneWanderer hope you took some entertainment! 

It's closure week this week, but three members of staff from nursery have tested positive for Covid ...little one has a bad throat but I put it down to teething! Going to have to do a lateral flow test!


----------



## Neversayno

@LoneWanderer ohmygoodnesssssssss eeek good luck! I’ve been so poorly last few days so I’ve been put on antibiotics so sorry I’ve been crap. I’m
Glad I got on in time to say good luck! Can’t wait to hear all about it xxxxx

@MadamRose so happy for you! I just had a little emotional moment! He is absolutely gorgeous! I’m so happy you got your blue bundle! Love the name! Perfect weight, a darling little boy ❤️ Can’t wait to hear your story xxxxx


----------



## LoneWanderer

Urghhh so now we've been pushed back to the afternoon, in fact they might postpone me til tomorrow, coz of this blood antibody issue. I have to wait for new bloods to go to lab and back before they can take me in... waaaaa


----------



## Zoboe95

Aah no @LoneWanderer at least you don't have to think about housework, cooking etc while you're there!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Looks like all set for 11am now! Baby be here in like 90 mins!!
And they've promised to keep my lunch in the fridge til I get back :rofl:
Great success.


----------



## soloso

LoneWanderer said:


> Urghhh so now we've been pushed back to the afternoon, in fact they might postpone me til tomorrow, coz of this blood antibody issue. I have to wait for new bloods to go to lab and back before they can take me in... waaaaa

I really hope they don’t postpone until tomorrow that would be so frustrating! Good luck and hope it all works out for today and baby is in your arms later x


----------



## soloso

Oh just saw your update, even better!! Woohoo!! :D


----------



## soloso

Congratulations @MadamRose i hope your all doing well look forward to hearing your update soon xxx


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer priorities right there


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer hope all goes well! Won’t be long til your little boy is in your arms


----------



## Suggerhoney

GOOD LUCK @LoneWanderer 
So glad there keeping ure lunch in the fridge haha.
Don't ya just love them sexy stockings hahaha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So slept OK ish. 
Appointment at 3pm so a while yet. Gonna have a shower and get ready. 

Please keep ure fingers crossed for me ladies that I do get my induction date today and it will be 37 weeks.
I feel so nervous


----------



## Bittersweet

Madam congratulations can’t wait to hear birth story abs you got your boy so pleased!!!

lone hope all is well


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer yay! Hope baby boy is in your arms right now and you didn’t get another delay!

@Suggerhoney good luck at your appt!Fxd they give you your date and it’s 37 weeks!


----------



## LoneWanderer

So I'm eventually taken to theatre, sat there for 40 minutes for anaesthetist who is a no show, turns out they got an emergency in and never told my theatre team, eventually he turns up and says I'm postponed til this afternoon. 

But I am tired and annoyed and hungry and my head hurts and I'm dizzy and I've literally had enough, so I'm trying to get them to send me home and bring me back tomorrow. Will update.


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh lone that’s so fustrating!!!!! 

So baby girl has only gained 60g in 5 days midwife coming again Friday I dunno if I should be worried or not


----------



## LoneWanderer

So apparently I can't go home, well obvs I can as they can't stop me haha! But they intend to still do section this aft, god knows when. Tomorrow there isn't enough midwives on ward and then they are booked up with sections Friday, also into next week. So it's now or... well, I guess not never as baby has to come out, but you know...(?)

Absolutely serves me right for having a pandemic baby when every other bugger is doing it, so can't complain that it's overly busy. But bloody hell, I am so very hungry and thirsty and angry now! If still delayed in half hour or so think they'll put me on iv fluids and see if that helps. Meanwhile... we wait!


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer im so sorry. That’s so frustrating!! And I can imagine being so hungry and thirsty too. That’s a long time with nothing. I hope they get you in ASAP!!!

@Bittersweet i am sure they will tell you if it isn’t enough! Has your milk come in? They may have you supplement a bit if it hasn’t so she will grow a bit. I think I remember them saying they gain 5-7oz per week the first few weeks once your milk comes in. But if your milk isn’t in then it’s normal for her not to have gained that much


----------



## Bittersweet

@LoneWanderer any news? 

yeah my milk is in and I’ve been expressing 2-3 times per day on top of the feeding which she does every 2-3 hours


----------



## atx614

Finally feeling big! And still a ways to go lol. I have way more pressure than last week but she is still up pretty high.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Woop woop I have my date ladies :yipee:
My induction has been booked in for Saturday 4th September. No time. They call me on the day with a time but if I haven't heard anything by 3pm I phone them. 
Now just hope they don't get too busy that day and i can get in nice and early. The earliest they can call is 8am so will have to be up early that day so hope i do get to go in nice and early. Don't really want to be sat around waiting at home all day and ideally don't want to be labouring all night..
So fingers toes and everything crossed I can go in in the morning. 
I will be 37 weeks exactly. 
1 more week and 2 days to go eeeeeeek.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
Oh hon that sucks. I really hope they get u in soon and u don't have to wait until tomorrow. 
Hope ure in theatre right now. 


@atx614 
Lovely bump hon. 


@Bittersweet 
If they don't seem worried than it's fine hon.


----------



## Bittersweet

Fantastic bump!


Great news suggar! Relieved for you. 

midwufe said she’d come out Monday but then said she’s gone back Friday to weigh her then Monday as well?


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney yay!! I am so happy you have the date you want! So relieved for you. So soon!

@Bittersweet if they are weighing her often they probably just want to check her progress to make sure she’s gaining. Once at a doctors visit when my daughter was little (she was tiny!) they weighed her and then had me nurse her and then weighed her again right after. They wanted to see how many ounces she was getting out if she was getting enough. As long as she is growing that’s good! My daughter lost before she started to grow.


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks she defo gained as leaving hospital she was 3.3 now she’s 3.36


----------



## LoneWanderer

Everett Linden. 
3pm.
8lb 2oz.
He's lovely. I am tired.
Got my tea, finally :rofl:

More to follow some other time.


----------



## soloso

LoneWanderer said:


> Everett Linden.
> 3pm.
> 8lb 2oz.
> He's lovely. I am tired.
> Got my tea, finally :rofl:
> 
> More to follow some other time.
> 
> View attachment 1101529

Yayyy what a beauty so glad he has arrived safe and sound x


----------



## Zoboe95

Aww @LoneWanderer congratulations, so very very cute! And I'm glad you got your tea!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh @LoneWanderer he is absolutely gorgeous and not big at all like u thought. 
Huge huge congratulations to you both hon. He is perfect. So happy for you. Been thinking about you all day today. 

Hahaha so happy u have got ure tea at last too. Enjoy<3




Thank you ladies. 

So excited. Hope it don't drag. Very achey today and think bump has grown I feel huge. 
Really think this baby will be huge. 
Getting so nervous.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So who are we thinking is next ladies? 

I think it will be 
@Neversayno 
Then maybe me unless @Zoboe95 goes into labour b4 my induction.
Then @ATX and then @Catmumof4 

Have I missed anyone.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bittersweet all mine lose weight. 
My biggest the 8lb 15 baby dropped to 8lb 4 and they were worried about that but he was OK. 

Lilly was 5lb 7oz and dropped to 4lb 9oz.

Tommy was 7lb 6 and dropped to 7lbs. 

I think ure little lady will be just fine hon. 



@wantingagirl 
How are u doing hon


----------



## Zoboe95

@Suggerhoney sounds about right to me!! 

...omg my back hurts so much tonight

:holly:


----------



## Bittersweet

Congratulations lone


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@LoneWanderer he is absolutely perfect! Wonderful work mama! You were so patient and I hope your meal was satisfying!!

@Bittersweet hows babe’s diapers? My last was not getting enough milk but it takes ages for mine to come in, and she wasn’t having wet or poopy diapers. I think that’s the main thing to tell, even more than weight gain, and feeding on demand when she asks for it. Are you pumping or hand expressing? Might be worth it to try “power pumping” (google it!) if you need your supply up a bit or maybe take some blessed thistle I think it is that I took. Smells like a curry but it helps.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> @Suggerhoney sounds about right to me!!
> 
> ...omg my back hurts so much tonight
> 
> :holly:


My back has been so bad today my my left hip and pelvis. 
Baby still isn't engaged at all so don't know how that will work on induction day. Unless he engages between now and then or maybe even on the day. 
Can't believe he's still not engaged.


----------



## Catmumof4

Omg @LoneWanderer and @MadamRose congratulations!!! Your babies are sooo cute!! Iv been thinking about u on and off all day lone! Hope it wasn't too bad and your recovering well!! Xxxx


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer he is beautiful!! Congrats and well done mama!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Everything hurts but it's worth it.
They won't take my cannula out til I successfully wee so it's 4am and I'm over here downing water by the jugload like it's cheap booze in freshers week.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LoneWanderer said:


> Everything hurts but it's worth it.
> They won't take my cannula out til I successfully wee so it's 4am and I'm over here downing water by the jugload like it's cheap booze in freshers week.
> 
> View attachment 1101534

You can do it!! Look at how lovely and alert he is - he was ready to be born!!


----------



## atx614

Ah he is so freaking cute!!! I hope you can pee soon


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww he’s so cute! 

re nappies lots of wet and poop ones managed to get on the app and midwife wrote slow tk gain weight likely jaundice related.


----------



## stephx

Congrats Lone & MadamRose!! :happydance:


----------



## LoneWanderer

I'd forgotten just exactly how painful it is to be sliced in half, roughly sewn back together and then left to fend for yourself with a few paracetamol and a newborn baby... :rofl:

I mean, the fact that I'd forgotten means it can't last long but right this moment, OUCH OUCH OUCH FUCKING OUCH.


----------



## Zoboe95

@Suggerhoney mine is my coccyx ...I have dodgy nerves there and it always gets me! 

@LoneWanderer ouchies!! Is your partner there with you? Hope you managed to pee!! 

So yesterday was fun...not ...little ones lateral flow was positive so we had to go for a PCR. There's 6 of us in our household so that is quite some mission! ...turns out little one and my other half have covid, the rest of us are negative at the moment. Me, my mum and dad don't have to isolate because we've all had the second jab, but my other half, brother and little one do! And we were supposed to be going camping today I was so looking forward to it! Had to cancel hospital scan for this morning because I knew the results wouldn't be back in time, so that's now next week. Then they ring up and ask you 50000 questions about who you have come into contact with, which took forever! Little one isn't even really showing covid symptoms... She has a sore throat, but not a cough, and she has had a slight temp, although that seems ok now! Weird!


----------



## Zoboe95

Also forgot to mention that means this baby has to stay in until at least next Friday, or I don't think other half will be allowed to come in with me!! I'm 36 weeks and not planning it to arrive right now, but after them saying she will be small and early, who knows crossing my legs and holding her in it is


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh nooooooooo what terrible timing! Hope noone gets too poorly with it and it passes soon, such a shame about your hols though! Fingers crossed for an uneventful and fast quarantine then back to normal ready for appt catchup etc.


----------



## LoneWanderer

I'm going home woooooo! Still waiting to hear when but it is happening today.


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh no that’s rubbish re pod test hopefully it’ll pass soon


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer yay that's really quick, be you can't wait!!


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 dang! I’m so sorry!! Does your hubby know where he was exposed? I’m glad you are negative!! And glad your Lo isn’t showing many symptoms. Hopefully it passes quickly for them. So stressful to happen right at the end of your pregnancy. 

@LoneWanderer wow they send y’all home soon!! Even with a vaginal birth I’ve had to stay two nights (3 days) with my daughter and , three nights (4 days) with my son. His was a little longer cause I was strep B positive but he came so fast I didn’t have time to get the IV antibiotics so they wanted to make sure he was okay. Can’t believe after a c section they send you home so soon! At least at home you’ll have help. Hopefully no stairs or anything though.


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet do they do anything for the jaundice at home? I’m glad her diapers are wet! That’s a good sign.


----------



## Bittersweet

atx614 said:


> @Bittersweet do they do anything for the jaundice at home? I’m glad her diapers are wet! That’s a good sign.

No as her levels were below treatment line so they don’t. They do encourage natural light etc. She is looking less jaundice to me byr then I see her all the time hah! Midwife back tomorrow so will see what she thinks


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh you ladies are all having a rough go. Isn’t life just hard.. and pregnancy and newborns even harder :(. Hoping things perk up for you all in the next few days and life becomes less stressful. 

@Zoboe95 my LO has had green snot since yesterday afternoon and my oldest has woken up all stuffy too. First cold since we started the pandemic… I haven’t missed them. Anyways I’m worried about Covid but runny nose isn’t the main symptoms is it? And the last time they had it all they had was a fever and lethargy.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
He is just the cutest thing.
Can't believe ure going home already that's so quick..
I have to stay in for 5 nights but it's because of my medications and health issues. 
Hope u managed to pee in the end. 
LOL. 

@Zoboe95 
Oh no hon how stressful. Really hope baby stays put untill everyone is in the clear. So sorry u had to cancel the holiday too. 
. Happy 36 weeks I'm right behind you eeeeek. 

So did all the housework today.
Have mental health appointment tomorrow and will probably do the laundry. 
Gonna chill Saturday and Sunday we are thinking of driving down to Weymouth for the day. 
It's about a 2 hour drive away but is a really lovely beach and lots to do for the kids. 
A bit worried of going into labour but I can't see it happening at 36+1 weeks. 
Prob take my notes just incase but hopefully nothing happens. 

Bump looks massive today I think he will be over 8lbs for sure. Maybe even close to 9 i just feel and look huge. 

Growth scan on Wednesday and I bet he will be on the 98th centile. 

He's still not engaged at all so maybe that's why my bump looks so big.


----------



## Neversayno

@LoneWanderer huge congratulations he is just gorgeous! Totally worth the slicing honey!! Did they put a catheter in you?? 

I’ve been up the unit all day being monitored after a 3 day migraine and loss of focus in the early hours! Managed to get a full MOT and me and baby fine! 

decided to do with c section as there are so many risks involved with induction and previous section scars (something to do with the force and speed of contractions when drug induced) so…back on for section on Tuesday!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Neversayno said:


> @LoneWanderer huge congratulations he is just gorgeous! Totally worth the slicing honey!! Did they put a catheter in you??
> 
> I’ve been up the unit all day being monitored after a 3 day migraine and loss of focus in the early hours! Managed to get a full MOT and me and baby fine!
> 
> decided to do with c section as there are so many risks involved with induction and previous section scars (something to do with the force and speed of contractions when drug induced) so…back on for section on Tuesday!

Yes I had one induction and it was 4 hrs total. But then my next 2 spontaneous labour’s were 1.5 hrs and 2 hrs so I naturally labour quickly. But definitely inductions are more foreceful than a spontaneous labour! GL with the section and recovery xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Neversayno said:


> @LoneWanderer huge congratulations he is just gorgeous! Totally worth the slicing honey!! Did they put a catheter in you??
> 
> I’ve been up the unit all day being monitored after a 3 day migraine and loss of focus in the early hours! Managed to get a full MOT and me and baby fine!
> 
> decided to do with c section as there are so many risks involved with induction and previous section scars (something to do with the force and speed of contractions when drug induced) so…back on for section on Tuesday!


Oh gosh hon a 3 day migraine that's horrible. 
Hope ure OK now. I suffer with migraines there so nasty. 
Sometimes they make me throw up because of the pain. 
Glad baby is OK. 
When is the section booked for hon? I know its close. 



OK ladies so now panicking. 
Dh still wants to go Weymouth for the day on Sunday.
It's like 2 hours away. Maybe slightly over 2 hours.

I was all for it but now I'm worried incase we go all the way there and labour starts or my waters break. 

I've never ever gone into labour on my own b4 39 weeks so it should be OK. 
I'll be 36+1 weeks so I should be OK.
Right?


----------



## Zoboe95

@atx614 little girl gave it to other half, she picked it up at nursery. 

@Reiko_ctu my little one is a little snotty but it's very much clear snot. (Eww). Pretty sure they don't list that as a symptom, but both partner and little one are mainly suffering a sore throat and runny nose.

@Suggerhoney I love Weymouth! I grew up in Hampshire and we used to go for weekends in Weymouth quite a lot! I live in the Midlands now, so a bit too far away!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> @atx614 little girl gave it to other half, she picked it up at nursery.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu my little one is a little snotty but it's very much clear snot. (Eww). Pretty sure they don't list that as a symptom, but both partner and little one are mainly suffering a sore throat and runny nose.
> 
> @Suggerhoney I love Weymouth! I grew up in Hampshire and we used to go for weekends in Weymouth quite a lot! I live in the Midlands now, so a bit too far away!



It's so lovely there isn't it hon. I went there as lot as a child and used to go on the donkeys and the fair..
We live in Wiltshire so we're 2 hours and 5 mins drive away but with added traffic it can take longer.
Be a nice day out but just don't want anything starting if u know what I mean haha.

Never ever gone into preterm labour b4. With my natural Labour's I never went ealier than 39+4 weeks. I've been induced 2 times but have gone into labour on my own 3 times.
And that was at
39+4
42
39+6

So surely I should be ok?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Did a bump progression collage. Can anyone tell I'm bored lol. 
Added a new photo and will add at least another 2 or 3. Maybe one at 36+4 and another at 36+6 or maybe one on induction day. And then I wud love to do one with baby. 
1 week and 1 whole day untill induction day. Coooome oooonnnnnnnn:coffee:


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney love your bump!! And I just love progression pics. It’s so nice to see baby growing. Have fun at the beach! I mean you never know, but you should be okay, you haven’t had any issues or signs of preterm labor.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Home earlier today, just 26 hours after leaving theatre... so as you can imagine I'm an absolute wreck. Baby was fine to come home though and what with this virus spiking again I felt safer at home, pain and all. So, probably not the wisest choice early recovery-wise (it just took me 45 actual minutes to get out of bed, for eg) bit I'm going as steady as I can.

So, the bloody section... after being put in later slot yesterday, they came for me an hour after it was meant to begin. Signed paperwork, gowned me up, had me waddle to the other side of the hospital floor and into theatre. Up on the table, gown pulled open, back and arse out ready for my spinal... and we waited. And waited. And waited. 40 minutes I was there, with the team making worried whispers about 'where is he, he should be here' etc. Lots of apologies and 'won't be longs' but no explanation. 

After the 40 minutes the anaesthetist rocks up, says there's an emergency and I can't have my op. This was like 1pm so as you can imagine I was v angry and upset - and starving to the point of feeling shitty too! Obviously emergencies happen but to get me in the actual theatre... so then it's help back off the table, wrapped up and waddle back to the ward where, quite frankly, I flung myself on my bed and sobbed like a jilted teenager in a tragic rom com for like, ten minutes.

Then the midwife came in and absolutely assured me I was getting done in the aft, special team staying on just for me, but they'd understand if I wanted to go home. 

Much persuasion by other half and by half two we are back in theatre - and the new set of anaesthetists were just so friendly, so reassuring, really put me at ease and worked so fast to get everything done, so in the end it was so much better (the first one gave me bad vibes so am very glad it wasn't him after all haha). I felt present and aware throughout, they really made sure I was involved in every step, and if it's possible it was an even better experience than #1, who was an absolute textbook section delivery I'd change nothing about.

Anyway... so 14:58 they held this blue, vernixy, bloodied, screaming little man up over the curtain and all was forgotten. I have some amazing (and very gory) pics of his actual entrance thanks to the anaesthetist but the attached one is tame enough for general viewing :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney love your bump!! And I just love progression pics. It’s so nice to see baby growing. Have fun at the beach! I mean you never know, but you should be okay, you haven’t had any issues or signs of preterm labor.


Thank u hon. Yes that's true no signs of labour at all. Just the braxton hicks but most are not painful and some are a bit painful but not agony. Think I will go because it will be lovely spending the day with the littles and DH at the seaside. Gets me out in the fresh air too. 
I've never gone into spontaneous labour on my own b4 39 weeks so hopefully I will be ok and we just have a lovely day out with no contractions or waters breaking lol.
Hopefully the traffic won't be too bad Sunday because its a Bank Holiday weekend so hopefully most people will be returning back home Monday. 
Be nice to have a lovely day out b4 baby comes. 
And it will make time go faster too. 

Can't sleep tonight again stupid acid reflux urghhhh:brat:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank u hon. Yes that's true no signs of labour at all. Just the braxton hicks but most are not painful and some are a bit painful but not agony. Think I will go because it will be lovely spending the day with the littles and DH at the seaside. Gets me out in the fresh air too.
> I've never gone into spontaneous labour on my own b4 39 weeks so hopefully I will be ok and we just have a lovely day out with no contractions or waters breaking lol.
> Hopefully the traffic won't be too bad Sunday because its a Bank Holiday weekend so hopefully most people will be returning back home Monday.
> Be nice to have a lovely day out b4 baby comes.
> And it will make time go faster too.
> 
> Can't sleep tonight again stupid acid reflux urghhhh:brat:

Ok this is strange but I started taking apple cider vinegar for my blood sugar numbers and haven't had any reflux since. Apparently it helps. So I suggest taking 1 tbsp in 1/2 cup of water and sit up for a few mins, and then go to bed lying on left side and see if it helps!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LoneWanderer said:


> Home earlier today, just 26 hours after leaving theatre... so as you can imagine I'm an absolute wreck. Baby was fine to come home though and what with this virus spiking again I felt safer at home, pain and all. So, probably not the wisest choice early recovery-wise (it just took me 45 actual minutes to get out of bed, for eg) bit I'm going as steady as I can.
> 
> So, the bloody section... after being put in later slot yesterday, they came for me an hour after it was meant to begin. Signed paperwork, gowned me up, had me waddle to the other side of the hospital floor and into theatre. Up on the table, gown pulled open, back and arse out ready for my spinal... and we waited. And waited. And waited. 40 minutes I was there, with the team making worried whispers about 'where is he, he should be here' etc. Lots of apologies and 'won't be longs' but no explanation.
> 
> After the 40 minutes the anaesthetist rocks up, says there's an emergency and I can't have my op. This was like 1pm so as you can imagine I was v angry and upset - and starving to the point of feeling shitty too! Obviously emergencies happen but to get me in the actual theatre... so then it's help back off the table, wrapped up and waddle back to the ward where, quite frankly, I flung myself on my bed and sobbed like a jilted teenager in a tragic rom com for like, ten minutes.
> 
> Then the midwife came in and absolutely assured me I was getting done in the aft, special team staying on just for me, but they'd understand if I wanted to go home.
> 
> Much persuasion by other half and by half two we are back in theatre - and the new set of anaesthetists were just so friendly, so reassuring, really put me at ease and worked so fast to get everything done, so in the end it was so much better (the first one gave me bad vibes so am very glad it wasn't him after all haha). I felt present and aware throughout, they really made sure I was involved in every step, and if it's possible it was an even better experience than #1, who was an absolute textbook section delivery I'd change nothing about.
> 
> Anyway... so 14:58 they held this blue, vernixy, bloodied, screaming little man up over the curtain and all was forgotten. I have some amazing (and very gory) pics of his actual entrance thanks to the anaesthetist but the attached one is tame enough for general viewing :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1101556

Oh my that is quite the story! Can't believe you were in the operating room and they took you out! I'm sorry it was such a stretch. Try to take it easy at home, I totally get wanting to be out of the hospital with the virus going around.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Home earlier today, just 26 hours after leaving theatre... so as you can imagine I'm an absolute wreck. Baby was fine to come home though and what with this virus spiking again I felt safer at home, pain and all. So, probably not the wisest choice early recovery-wise (it just took me 45 actual minutes to get out of bed, for eg) bit I'm going as steady as I can.
> 
> So, the bloody section... after being put in later slot yesterday, they came for me an hour after it was meant to begin. Signed paperwork, gowned me up, had me waddle to the other side of the hospital floor and into theatre. Up on the table, gown pulled open, back and arse out ready for my spinal... and we waited. And waited. And waited. 40 minutes I was there, with the team making worried whispers about 'where is he, he should be here' etc. Lots of apologies and 'won't be longs' but no explanation.
> 
> After the 40 minutes the anaesthetist rocks up, says there's an emergency and I can't have my op. This was like 1pm so as you can imagine I was v angry and upset - and starving to the point of feeling shitty too! Obviously emergencies happen but to get me in the actual theatre... so then it's help back off the table, wrapped up and waddle back to the ward where, quite frankly, I flung myself on my bed and sobbed like a jilted teenager in a tragic rom com for like, ten minutes.
> 
> Then the midwife came in and absolutely assured me I was getting done in the aft, special team staying on just for me, but they'd understand if I wanted to go home.
> 
> Much persuasion by other half and by half two we are back in theatre - and the new set of anaesthetists were just so friendly, so reassuring, really put me at ease and worked so fast to get everything done, so in the end it was so much better (the first one gave me bad vibes so am very glad it wasn't him after all haha). I felt present and aware throughout, they really made sure I was involved in every step, and if it's possible it was an even better experience than #1, who was an absolute textbook section delivery I'd change nothing about.
> 
> Anyway... so 14:58 they held this blue, vernixy, bloodied, screaming little man up over the curtain and all was forgotten. I have some amazing (and very gory) pics of his actual entrance thanks to the anaesthetist but the attached one is tame enough for general viewing :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1101556



Oh gosh hon I wud of been FUMING. 
I can't believe they actually took u to theatre and made u sit there all ready for the spinal (ure nerves must of been through the roof) and then to say nope were taking u back to the ward like WTH.
Glad u got there in the end tho and ended up with a nicer amethysts. 

Love all the pics hon. He is just such a handsome little chap. 
Glad ure home now too. 
I don't like it that I have to stay in so long but I don't have any choice. 
Don't think there's many people with covid at our hospital and anyone that does have is in a separate building with just a corridor leading to it and thankfully no where near maternity ward and delivery suite. 
Still a bit worried tho. 
It's gonna be horrible not seeing my kids for 6 days but I know its for the best and they have to have these rules. 


I feel sorry for the ladies due in early winter because I think the rules will be even stricter then what with the numbers rising. 

My uncle who had covid and was in hospital with it a month ago wanted to come over and visit b4 i go In hospital. 

I lied and just said I'm not aloud to be near anyone other than who I live with because of covid and me having to be in hospital for a week. 
I didn't like lieing but he's not long had covid and I didn't want to take the risk. 
Anyway he said he understood so that's good. 

Praying for a speedy recovery for you hon. 
I've never had a section but I have had surgery I'm the past. Had my appendix removed when I was 17 and a liver transplant at 31 and the pain after was terrible. 

Have they given u any strong pain killers hon to help? 
I take codeine for pain because I'm not aloud anything else. 

Anyway u rest up sweet. Enjoy those newborn Huggles and let dh do the rest. 
Sending very gentle healing hugs. 
<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ok this is strange but I started taking apple cider vinegar for my blood sugar numbers and haven't had any reflux since. Apparently it helps. So I suggest taking 1 tbsp in 1/2 cup of water and sit up for a few mins, and then go to bed lying on left side and see if it helps!


I've found something else that helps too hon. Mint chocolate chip ice-cream. 
I didn't have any because it was the middle of the night. 

I took the tablets the consultant gave me and I took some codeine (pain killer) and that seems to have helped alot. It's nearly 6am now and definitely feeling tired. 
Gonna try and get some sleep in a bit. 

I have a mental health appointment today at 2pm but there coming to me so not to bad.

If the acid reflux flairs on Sunday when we're at the beach I'm gonna be eating lots of mint choc chip ice creams hehe.


----------



## daniyaaq

Suggerhoney said:


> I've found something else that helps too hon. Mint chocolate chip ice-cream.
> I didn't have any because it was the middle of the night.
> 
> I took the tablets the consultant gave me and I took some codeine (pain killer) and that seems to have helped alot. It's nearly 6am now and definitely feeling tired.
> Gonna try and get some sleep in a bit.
> 
> I have a mental health appointment today at 2pm but there coming to me so not to bad.
> 
> If the acid reflux flairs on Sunday when we're at the beach I'm gonna be eating lots of mint choc chip ice creams hehe.

i wish my reflux was helped by mint chocolate ice cream. I have to take the Apple cider vinegar and it’s not nice


----------



## Suggerhoney

daniyaaq said:


> i wish my reflux was helped by mint chocolate ice cream. I have to take the Apple cider vinegar and it’s not nice


So sorry the mint chocolate chip don't help with ures hon.
I only discovered it last Sunday when we was at the beach. I had such bad reflux and all I wanted was ice cream. Didn't know if it wud help or not but it worked. 
Not good for eating late at night tho. 
Acid reflux is just horrible. Makes me feel so sick.


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer you are a trooper! That’s a long time without food and I would be pissed to be waiting that long and then sent out. So glad they got you in though and that you actually had great anesthesiologists for your section. I love his pics!!!


@Reiko_ctu i have GD and didn’t know you could take apple cider vinegar to help with numbers! Do you take it before or after you eat? And with every meal?


----------



## Catmumof4

LoneWanderer said:


> I'd forgotten just exactly how painful it is to be sliced in half, roughly sewn back together and then left to fend for yourself with a few paracetamol and a newborn baby... :rofl:
> 
> I mean, the fact that I'd forgotten means it can't last long but right this moment, OUCH OUCH OUCH FUCKING OUCH.

O God I'm soo not looking forward to this bit :cry: however baby is gourgeous and love seeing the pics

@Neversayno so glad baby and you are ok. Are you excited about the section?

@Zoboe95 so sorry about holiday and the covid! Must be so scary so close to the end!


----------



## LoneWanderer

I can literally feel my organs dropping back into place :rofl:

Forgot how weird it all is. Honestly though the pain is alright, never had the morphine in the end so paracetamol and ibuprofen have carried me over the hump so far... the worst bit isn't the scar but a nasty tear where the dressing was removed, it's oozy and sticking to my clothes (maternity pad helping but still not pleasant). Oh and the horrid fucking fragmin jabs obvs, they sure do smart.

First poop sure to suck balls too. Not had that little joy yet. Midwife says I can take my kid's constipation meds if I want though haha.

Baby doing well, very alert for like an hour a day then asleep the other 23 :rofl:

Will be stalking for updates from y'all when I get chance! Excited for more babiessssss.


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer ugh ya I forget about how bad the first poop is after. I walkways take stool softener until it comes! I got a hemorrhoid last time while pushing my son out, ugh hope to not get that again. Awful.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Outch @LoneWanderer that looks so sore. 
What a trooper u are just managing on paracetamol and ibuprofen.
As I'm going to be staying in for a week I'm definitely gonna have the oral morph. 
Really not looking forward to the after pains after birth they were absolutely horrific with Tommy. 
But at least I'm gonna be in the right place for the strong meds. 



8 days to go now. Eeeeeek. 
Can not wait for it to be this time next week. 

We are still going to go Weymouth for the day but have decided to go tomorrow now instead of Sunday because its going to be warmer tomorrow. 
So we all have to be up tomorrow so we can leave the house at 7am. Should get there around 9ish and then that give us the whole day there then.
Looking forward to actually sitting on a real sandy beach and actually seeing the sea lol. 
Lots to do there for kids as well..
So should be a really good day out.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Just baby, just because


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Just baby, just because
> 
> View attachment 1101569

Ahhhhhh just look at him he's just perfect hon. Such a cutie. 
Keep posting the baby pics loving them


----------



## Reiko_ctu

atx614 said:


> @LoneWanderer you are a trooper! That’s a long time without food and I would be pissed to be waiting that long and then sent out. So glad they got you in though and that you actually had great anesthesiologists for your section. I love his pics!!!
> 
> 
> @Reiko_ctu i have GD and didn’t know you could take apple cider vinegar to help with numbers! Do you take it before or after you eat? And with every meal?

I started taking it when my fasting went up, after reading a study on T2 disbetics who had 2tbsp of ACV diluted in 1/2 cup water, and 2 ounces of cheese right before bed - and it helped lower their fasting within 2 days. Apparently not the same results with T1 diabetes but it's been helpful for my GD. Lowered my fasting from 5.5 to 4.8 for a few weeks. But they've been creeping up again as I'm hitting the hormone spike time. I've been getting 5.2/3 this week so it's not working as well now. I think if you're looking for post meal numbers you can take a bit with the meal and it helps moderate the digestion of the carbs a bit so you don't get a big spike. I haven't done that yet because I'm just controlling my carbs and my post meal numbers are fine, but it's getting harder. Things I could eat 3 weeks ago make me go high now. Kinda annoying it just keeps getting worse and worse until like 36/37 weeks.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LoneWanderer said:


> Just baby, just because
> 
> View attachment 1101569

He is such a cute newborn!!


----------



## MadamRose

Hope everything is going well for everyone! I will come back and update soon - for now I’ve just enjoying limited social media etc while we enjoy being a family of 4!


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose and @LoneWanderer ah they are so cute!!! Loving the baby pics!!

@Suggerhoney enjoy your beach day!! Sounds like so much fun! We went to the beach in June but it is a 6 hour drive from here so no way I would be up for it now lol. Was so nice to sit in the sand though. Enjoy it!!

@Reiko_ctu good to know! I will try it if I can swallow it lol. Sounds so gross. But foods that I could eat are now making me spike so I am willing to give it a go.


----------



## Zoboe95

@MadamRose @LoneWanderer all these baby pictures making me want little one to hurry up!! ...can believe I'll be term in like 5 days although if she could stay in until the Monday after at least, that would be grand!


----------



## Neversayno

@MadamRose and @LoneWanderer wow wow those baby boys are so cute 

Hope everyone else is OK. 

I went for my pre op yesterday and I’m all set for elective on Tuesday! Very exciting and scary all the same time!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Honestly aside from the stress before, once my section was actually happening it was an absolute dream - as far as major surgery can be - and I actually enjoyed it. I hope you get the same experience <3 good luck and can't wait to see baby and hear all about it!


----------



## LoneWanderer

72 hours now since the section... really hope the kid's laxido kicks in for me tomorrow because I'm starting to get a bit scared hahahaha! All I've done since weds eve is eat, and I dunno where its all hiding coz the urge is yet to strike me! Every day that passes adds to the fear...(!) :rofl:


----------



## Bittersweet

How is everyone? It’s been a haze of cluster feeding cuddling and trying to get baby to sleep in her cot at night.it’s my birthday weekend so treated myself to a half glass of red wine tonight wild!


----------



## Catmumof4

Omgosh @LoneWanderer and @MadamRose seriously loving the pics! They are both sooo cute!! 

Lone I'm sorry they tore you taking the dressing off!! Have you been for a shower yet? After my last section i was up and showering only a few hrs after because I'm so used to pain it's just one of those things but this time I'm going to take my time and let myself heal properly this time!

@Bittersweet happy birthday! Well deserved drink!


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet enjoy that wine!!

@Neversayno tuesday will be here before you know it! So excited for you!!

@LoneWanderer ah the first poop. I remember praying for soft poop lol. I hope yours comes soon so you don’t get backed up.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Catmumof4 said:


> Omgosh @LoneWanderer and @MadamRose seriously loving the pics! They are both sooo cute!!
> 
> Lone I'm sorry they tore you taking the dressing off!! Have you been for a shower yet? After my last section i was up and showering only a few hrs after because I'm so used to pain it's just one of those things but this time I'm going to take my time and let myself heal properly this time!
> 
> @Bittersweet happy birthday! Well deserved drink!

I got up about 1am the night of the op, they got the catheter out and sent me off for a shower. But - I was just whinging to the other half about this actually - so the shower on the ward was a tiny little cubicle thing with a sort of 'tilt inwards' sliding door, and honestly I don't know how they expect preggos/recently preggos to fit through the bloody thing. I thought it would be some sort of wet room and chair set up, but nope. So in the end I just sort of half leaned through it and had a rinse off, not ideal.

Anyway tonight I navigated the climb over the bath into our shower and it was an absolute dream, I feel great. Scar a little bit wet and icky after but don't think infected, and nice to just feel fresh again.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Neversayno
So not long hon. Can't believe I'm next after you.
So exciting but nervous at the same.
Hope ure c section and my induction go really smoothly.
Can't wait to see ure baby pics hon.

@MadamRose
He is Lovely hon. Can't wait to hear ure birth story.
But take all the time u need.

@LoneWanderer
Hehe hope u go soon and its soft.
How is little man has he settled in nicely?



Hope everyone else is OK.

We had a lovely day at the beach but I've been in so much pain all day.
Walking was so so painful and have had braxton hicks contractions on and off all day and had a few in the car coming home that were painful.
In my back as well as lower bump.

So much pressure in lower bump all day too.
Keep getting clear goowey cm not sure what it is.

Anyway was a lovely day but not gonna lie Was glad to get back home.
So labour can start anytime it wants from now on.
Can't believe this time next Saturday baby cud be here or I cud still be in labour.

Loads to do this week so hopefully time won't drag. .
Roll on Saturday.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nothing much going on now baby wise untill Wednesday. That's anther early wake up because my growth scan is at 8:30am and I have a consultant at 9:20am too. 
Also may need monitoring and more bloods that day too. 

Then it's just making sure all the kids are ready for school Friday. I still need to write there names I lol. 
Then making sure I have everything packed. There's a few last minute things to put in on the day. 
And I wanna blitz the house probably Thursday. 
And I still need to to do laundry. 
Then it will be induction time yay.


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggar that was me i had like every day pretty planned to make it go quicker tik the Sunday. 


Recovery wise ladies how long has it taken people to get a bit better? I’m still bleeding lightly and my stitches are sore but they are 2 weeks Now. I can walk around fine and did bit walk it gets a bit heavy feeling haven’t attempted to drive in a week lol


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney is someone coming to stay with your kids or are you sending them to someone’s house while at the hospital? I haven’t decided which would be easiest on my kids yet. If I end up making it to my induction it’s on a Monday. I really wanted a Friday so they would just come home after school and hang out with my parents for the weekend. Now I have to worry about someone getting them ready for school, packing lunches and drop off and pick up. Ugh. I may just have them not go to school Monday and Tuesday so there isn’t a big stressful situation. I think that’s what I am stressing about most is them while I’m gone.


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet its been a while for me, but I remember bleeding a while, like 4 - 5 weeks. But I remember the first 2 weeks were the worst and then it was like a normal
Period bleed. So I think you are past the worst of it!


----------



## Bittersweet

atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney is someone coming to stay with your kids or are you sending them to someone’s house while at the hospital? I haven’t decided which would be easiest on my kids yet. If I end up making it to my induction it’s on a Monday. I really wanted a Friday so they would just come home after school and hang out with my parents for the weekend. Now I have to worry about someone getting them ready for school, packing lunches and drop off and pick up. Ugh. I may just have them not go to school Monday and Tuesday so there isn’t a big stressful situation. I think that’s what I am stressing about most is them while I’m gone.

For what it’s worth we had my sister take my son out with her little one then she took him to my mums. I had like a school bag all packed snacks all sorted etc and that was a massive relief as he had nursery the Monday and Tuesday then my oh got him home from nursery Tuesday. It was quite stress free because I had organised it all to make it easier in me and on them and hun.

I hope so the bleeding is fine it’s just more the weird stitches feeling as with my son I was still in hospital he was still in NICU so I didn’t really notice


----------



## LoneWanderer

Scar's gone a bit oozy and icky so looks like quick hosp trip tomoz for me to have it checked over, booo. Most likely because the toddler's head is exactly level with it and I've had a few swift headbutts already!


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer ouch! Yes better to get it checked out now before it gets worse. Do they give you an antibiotic for it, or what do they do?

@Bittersweet thats a good idea! Ya maybe I will have a whole bag with clothes and things ready. And then they can just buy school lunch those days.


----------



## Catmumof4

LoneWanderer said:


> I got up about 1am the night of the op, they got the catheter out and sent me off for a shower. But - I was just whinging to the other half about this actually - so the shower on the ward was a tiny little cubicle thing with a sort of 'tilt inwards' sliding door, and honestly I don't know how they expect preggos/recently preggos to fit through the bloody thing. I thought it would be some sort of wet room and chair set up, but nope. So in the end I just sort of half leaned through it and had a rinse off, not ideal.
> 
> Anyway tonight I navigated the climb over the bath into our shower and it was an absolute dream, I feel great. Scar a little bit wet and icky after but don't think infected, and nice to just feel fresh again.

O God that sou d's horrific. I'm lucky in my hospital they have some good showers. I love the one at the bottom because it's huge loads room for my oh to come give me a hand but they have divided the rooms into a bathroom each etc to help combat covid so hopefully I get that one lol!! Glad you are feeling good but hope they get the infection under control!!

@Suggerhoney I have 3weeks 5 days until my section and the week before I don't have 1 appointment so that is going to be the worst lol!! Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bittersweet
Thats exactly what I've done hehe.
I've been doing some laundry today and put a load of it away.

Tomorrow will prob do another wsh and hang that out to dry

Tuesday
I'm gonna write names in uniforms and Tuesday evening my brother and my nanna are coming over to see me b4 I go in.

Wednesday
I'm up early for my growth scan and consultant appointment and maybe some monitoring and bloods.

Thursday
Im gonna clean the whole house.
Dh will do the hoovering/vacuuming tho.
But I will do the rest.

Friday
Kids back at school.
Me and DH are gonna go over to morrisons or tescos and get some drink and snacks to take in with us.
Mite waddle up the school in afternoon to pick kids up. . Then when I get home I want to have a shower or bath.
Gonna try and paint my toenails as best I can. Should be interesting.

Then it will be Saturday.

Just hope and pray they're not gonna be too busy.
I'm really hoping to get a early morning phone call to go in.

Yeah so all week planned haha.

@atx614
My MIL is having the kids hon. She's taking them back to her flat. So all sorted.
My 15 year old son will be staying with his dad. And my 18 year old dd is staying at her friend's and won't be home untill about 1pm on sat and I'm hoping I will be in hospital by then.

@LoneWanderer 
Outch hon. I really hope it's not badly infected. That sounds horrific u poor thing. 


@Catmumof4 
U never know hon u may end up with last minute appointments. 
I had zero appointments booked for last week and then I ended up with 2 Last minute appointments booked in. 
Last Wednesday and Friday just gone. 
The weekend has flown because we went away yesterday so now just 5 more days and counting. 
Not counted the seconds yet lol. 

Quite looking forward to my growth scan on Wednesday and seeing him again. Gonna have a chat with my consultant about pain relief in labour. I've had a few failed epidural.
So I want to make sure I get a good one this time like I did with Tommy. 
Gonna try and go as long as possible on just gas and air but definitely will be having a epidural when things get too much. 
I'm sure my nerves are gonna start kicking in soon. 

Not long for you now hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've had a few more contractions today. 
Painful and I feel it in my back and front. 
My stomach goes so rock solid too. 
But nothing regular. 
Think it's still just braxton hick but really really strong. I have to breath through some of them. 


The pessery has been persribed for me on Saturday but I'm not sure if I will need it or not it all depends on what's happening down stairs and If I'm dilated enough for them to break my waters. 
Not sure if they will do a internal on Wednesday to check or if they will just leave it untill Saturday. 
With Tommy I got a internal at my last consultant appointment at 36+1 weeks and then i went in at 37 to be induced. 
But I needed the passery or balloon because not much was going on down there. 
Cervix was slightly open and soft but still long. 
Was so annoying esp after all the pre Dominal labour I had. 

Glad I've not had that this time.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies. 

Please forgive me it I repeat myself at all. I can never remember what I've wrote b4. Baby brain is so bad lol.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney I have a scan fri and like you can't wait to see how she is doing!! 
I have to find things to do to keep me occupied the worst will be having to isoĺate the 2 days before the operation!! Sorry your in pain xx


----------



## LoneWanderer

Holy fucking shit, ladies. I have been to hell and back, and I survived to tell the tale. I have known true fear, the absolute limits of pain, and horrors that would shake even battlehardened veterans.

But. I have pooped.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Holy fucking shit, ladies. I have been to hell and back, and I survived to tell the tale. I have known true fear, the absolute limits of pain, and horrors that would shake even battlehardened veterans.
> 
> But. I have pooped.



Hahahahahahaha:rofl:

I'm dieing :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney I have a scan fri and like you can't wait to see how she is doing!!
> I have to find things to do to keep me occupied the worst will be having to isoĺate the 2 days before the operation!! Sorry your in pain xx

Yeah the isolation will be shit. Glad it's only days tho. X


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LoneWanderer said:


> Holy fucking shit, ladies. I have been to hell and back, and I survived to tell the tale. I have known true fear, the absolute limits of pain, and horrors that would shake even battlehardened veterans.
> 
> But. I have pooped.

You. Are. Amazing.


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer so happy that that is over with for you!


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww lone the first poop is like birthing again!!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer there is nothing so painful as trying to poo post section! Your so funny!! Xxx

I'm currently on delivery suite cos I had a bleed that had a clot in it x


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh no cat I hope all is ok


----------



## atx614

Oh no cat!! Praying all is well for you. Update us when you get a chance


----------



## Neversayno

@LoneWanderer i almost laughed the baby out haha 

@Catmumof4 i hope you are ok? 

@Suggerhoney @atx614 thanks for the well wishes!! I think I’ve done everything at home I could possibly do in terms of cleaning and nesting. Dropping my son off at his dads this evening then I guess I’m in for a sleepless night!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Catmumof4 
I just commented in the October group but I really hope ure OK and baby is OK. 
Please let us know how u are when u can hon. Praying all will be ok and baby can stay in until full term[-o&lt;



@Neversayno 
Eeeek so exciting hon. Do u have a time to go in or do they call u or u call them? 
With DS I didn't sleep hardly at all the night b4 my induction. I was up at 4am lol. 
I don't have a time for my induction. 
All I have is the date and all its says on the letter is the 4th September. 
Been told they will call me on Saturday with a time to go in. 
It all depends on how busy they are. The earliest they can call is 8am so can't see me sleeping well at all. 
If I haven't heard anything by 3pm I have to call them but praying that won't happen and they will call me nice and early and get me in early in the morning. 
Gonna be crappy If I have to sit at home waiting all day. 
Just praying they won't be busy Friday night or Saturday. 
[-o&lt;


Can't believe ure baby will be here tomorrow. It's so exciting. 
Have u found the last few days have dragged or have they gone fast? 

I cudnt sleep last night so been sleeping on and off today. 
Another day nearly over and 4 more days to go. 
Just want it to be Saturday now lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still having bad acid reflux and still getting breathless so still don't think baby has engaged yet. 
No signs of labour at all. 
On off contractions buy that's about it. 
They don't get regular and fizzle out. 
I was hoping maybe I wud go into labour on my own b4 induction because at least then they can't say not to come in because there too busy. 
But I don't think anything is going to happen. 
Baby not even engaged yet. 
If I wasn't being induced i wud so be going to 40 or 40+ weeks.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Went for midwife check, ended up in children's ward, turns out we have a slightly jaundiced baby. He's alright though just super sleepy, have to basically force feed him - but doing that should flush it out soon enough they reckon. Literally hasn't woken up since like 5am, even through changes, feeds and a blood test. But he seems otherwise fine and noone at hospital was very concerned.


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer do you have to stay at the children’s ward or can you go home? My first was slightly jaundice at her first appt too but they didn’t do light treatment or anything for her. Just told us to keep feeding and all was well.


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh lone I hear ya on the jaundice! We are hopefully almost done got to go to the prolonged jaundice clinic next Tuesday to be checked over but honestly the rate she’s poo and feeding I’d be gutted if she was still near the line! 
She gained 60g I meant to say so she’s 7lbs 6oz now


----------



## Neversayno

@Suggerhoney ahh thank you! So I have to call at 6.15am to make sure they don’t have 5000 emergencies but they said not usually any issues, head up for 7am - I’m first on the list apparently (but I swear I heard the lady on antenatal tell another lady she was first on the list for Tuesday the other day). 

could have a few hours wait could all be over and done with by 10am! Going by how @LoneWanderer got on I’m not pinning any time on it!!! 

I’m all alone now! Pottering around, writing some thank you cards to go with the chocolates for the antenatal clinic and wards etc all the staff have been wonderful! 

need to get a bag of food together for snacks and some squash as I don’t drink tea or coffee! 

it’s all feeling very real now and the days have flown by!! I don’t know where the last 10 weeks have gone if I’m honest but I guess the house move and break up helped haha


----------



## LoneWanderer

Even it takes ages, this time tomorrow baby will be here! Eeeeek exciting, good luck! Lemme know if you want any recovery tips - five days in now and I think I've got the hang of survival pretty well :rofl: So far my best recovery purchase has been a litter picker for grabbing stuff off the floor...

Must say though, I do regret taking a walk round the entire hospital and grounds - probably covered a mile and a half - while pushing the toddler. That was perhaps overdoing it because I'm bloody knackered now. Only one parent is allowed on the kids ward though, and other half speaks doctor quite well, what with being a lab tech there, so figured he'd do better getting the info and translating it for me later.

Anyway we got home early aft today, got to feed the baby loads to get the jaundice out, just means making him wake up even when he's super sleepy. But he's already brighter tonight, wide awake and took a full bottle. Not too worried.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Baby :blue:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
I'm so glad he is ok hon. I hope the jaundice passes quickly with the extra feeding..
He is so precious and so cute. His little face makes me melt. 

@Bittersweet
So glad she is doing mucb better now hon. 


So I'm still hear freeking out about having a huge baby. 
Dh is as layed back as ever saying he won't be big.
He doesn't even think he will be 8lbs let alone over' but I just have this feeling he will be. 
Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer he is just the cutest!! 

@Neversayno im so excited for you!! I hope you get the first section! Or shortly after.

@Suggerhoney i don’t think he will be too big at 37 weeks! Even if he is way above the percentile I don’t think he’ll be more than 8 pounds either at 37 weeks. FXd for you!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all 

@Suggerhoney I don't think 37 weeks will be huge, don't panic hun what will be will be xx

@LoneWanderer sorry about the jaundice glad you got to go home though

@Neversayno how exciting! Can't wait to hear how it goes! Good luck xx

As for me I have a bad water infection that has irritated my uterus and they are worried will make me go.pre term, iv got antibiotics and at home again now with instructions to drink as much as possible to flush it out and rest so not to irritate it further! Thanks for all the well wishes xx


----------



## Zoboe95

Wow, had a busy few days here, and got very left behind!! ...I have read through, and am thinking of you all, but can't work out who to say what to at the moment but yeah...sending love to anyone who needs or wants it!! 

Living on the edge tonight...we had an Indian takeaway, and my curry was quite spicy ...that could have been risky at 36+4!! I cannot go into labour until at least Friday when other half is out of isolation


----------



## Neversayno

@LoneWanderer thanks hun! I have a 9 year old to pick things up haha lol I actually have a litter picker as my mum has them!

I was super lucky with my c section after bear and I was in Tesco’s 4 days later doing a shop! Hopefully this will be easy and ok


----------



## Neversayno

I’m being very optimistic there aren’t I hahahaha


----------



## Suggerhoney

@atx614 
I hope not hon. I just get so panicky because I've had a big baby b4 and it was the most hurendous painful and scary birth. 
So I'm always worried about going through that again. 
Hopefully because it's 37 weeks he won't be big at all. I guess it's just the unknown making me on edge. 

@Catmumof4 
Thank you hon. Just now it's getting close I'm getting a bit nervous. Had a big baby b4 and it was so traumatic. 
If I was having a section I wudnt Care about babies size but the thought of pushing another big baby out is terrifying me. 
But hopefully as it's 37 weeks he won't be big at all. Growth scan mite give me more of a idea on Wednesday morning but I know there not the most accurate. 

So glad it's nothing serious hon and just a UTI. 
UTIs are horrible tho and so painful. I hope the antibiotics kick in soon and u feel much better soon. 
Definitely drink plenty hon flush that bugger out. I had a terrible UTI at 21 weeks with Tommy and I thought I was going into pre term labour because it irritated my uterus. 
Was horrible. 
Make sure u rest up too hon. 
Thinking of you. 


@Zoboe95 
Haha a good old hot Indian. 
I wudnt worry to much hon. 
I tried everything to get my second baby out from 37 weeks i tried
Hot Indian curries
Hot spicy pizza 
Red Raspberry leaf tea
Tons of pineapple
Running up and down stairs 
Running up and down hills
Jumping up and down
Squatting. 
U name it i tried it. 

I ended up going 2 weeks over due and had to be induced at 42 weeks. 
Needed the pessery too..

So I think ure be ok. 
Touch wood. 




So I've noticed tonight I have swelling in my feet and ankles. They were fine yesterday. 
The sole of my swollen foot is supper itchy too. 
Haven't really done much today so don't understand why I have the swelling. 
I've only ever had swelling once in pregnancy and that was at 27 weeks with DD and it was pre eclampsia. 
I do have consultant Wednesday and if still swollen will show him. 
Blood pressure has been fine throughout my pregnancy and last time it was checked was last Wednesday and it was normol. 

Unless it's because we did all that walking on Saturday. 
I definitely did not have any swelling yesterday tho I've just noticed it tonight. Slight ache in upper right quadrant too. 
Not painful painful just achey. 
:shrug:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Neversayno said:


> I’m being very optimistic there aren’t I hahahaha

Haha yes indeed, I was wandering round town five days post section with #1, didn't know why all the fuss as I felt great! Gotta be honest, the second one has definitely felt more like I've just had major surgery :rofl: - more pain, less mobility, more issues etc. Still manageable but god, I dunno if I'd do it again.


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney i was so relieved when they said I had a uti cos of the fibro sometimes normal pains feel a lot worse. I actually said yo my oh before I went in I hope it's just a wee infection. Something that can so easily be treated!! 

@Zoboe95 careful with spicy foods hun my sister went into early labour at 35 weeks cos of one lol!!! 

@LoneWanderer seriously that was exactly like me first section I was fine bit sore but running around basically like normal in a couple days but second one was horrendous. They ripped me on my right hip too much so for 48 hrs I couldn't sit stand or even lay in any kind of position. Luckily that isn't common apparently really scared this time I'm having my 3rd section and being sterilised at the same time! 

As for me has anyone's 3 year olds just randomly turned into a scream monster before? All she does is scream if she wants something, literally can't get a word out of her or any sense into her!! Trying to teach her that she can't just demand my oh take her downstairs every day at 3/4/5 o clock. I had a horrendous dream that Sophia was crying in her Moses basket and I was stuck in pain cos of the section but oh was downstairs and couldn't hear me calling him because Evelyn wouldn't stop screaming. Woke up nearly in tears!! Got family support next week so will mention it to her but if anyone has any ideas in the meantime I'd be greatful xx


----------



## Neversayno

Waiting on the ward!! I wasn’t first! The First Lady very anxious and wanted to be put to sleep so she’s gone down first! I’m raring to go! Little lady is very active the bays are full 3 babies all crying!! 

Is it weird that I don’t feel anxious?!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Neversayno said:


> Waiting on the ward!! I wasn’t first! The First Lady very anxious and wanted to be put to sleep so she’s gone down first! I’m raring to go! Little lady is very active the bays are full 3 babies all crying!!
> 
> Is it weird that I don’t feel anxious?!

Not at all it's bloody exciting, enjoy it! :) it's baby's birthday!!!! Hope it all goes well, very soon you'll have that lovely squishy baby in your arms <3 be thinking of you today, can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## soloso

Neversayno said:


> Waiting on the ward!! I wasn’t first! The First Lady very anxious and wanted to be put to sleep so she’s gone down first! I’m raring to go! Little lady is very active the bays are full 3 babies all crying!!
> 
> Is it weird that I don’t feel anxious?!

Good luck and hope they get you in very soon :) it’s not wierd at all it’s great! Enjoy it :D x


----------



## LoneWanderer

This little monkey woke right up last night about 8pm, drained two bottles in as many hours, pooped his life out, and has been perfectly normal since. Just fancied giving us a fright yesterday I guess :rofl: 
Still sleepy - he slept 2:30 til 7:30 and is back asleep again now - but he is eating and seems absolutely fine. I thought I'd worry less with second baby but nope, this one has me on edge more than the first one haha!


----------



## Zoboe95

@Neversayno good luck for today, will be thinking of you and can't wait for an update!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Neversayno 
Good luck hon. Thinking of u and hope they get u in soon. 
Can't wait for a update either when ure ready tho hon no pressure. 


@LoneWanderer 
Awwwww and awwww and awwwwwwwwww. 
So glad he is doing better today hon. 
They do like to keep us on our toes don't they. 


My swelling has gone down alot today so think it was from all the walking on Saturday. 
Sleep was crappy. Bad hip so had to keep turning over and needing to pee about a thousand times. 
Loads of tightenings. 
It starts at the bottom of my bump and wraps itself around and my back get achey then it eases and all pain eases. 
It's not agony but definitely painful.
Never gets consitant tho so i know its just braxton hicks. 
Wondering if there doing anything? Probably not. 

Time seems to be dragging. 36+3 and its just going so slow now. 
Was planning to do all the uniforms today. Put names in and get them all sorted etc but I just feel so blah and no energy. 

My nanna and brother are popping over later because my nanna wants to see me b4 I go in to have baby. 


Other than that nothing else really to report. 
Just ticking along and waiting for Saturday. 

Wondering if they will check cervix tomorrow to see if I will need passery or not?

I have to be up at 7:30am to be up the hospital for my growth scan at 8:30am. 

Wish time wud go faster


----------



## Bittersweet

@LoneWanderer the pooping and feeding will do the world of good! We were on 2.5/3 hour feedings to try and help it. 

@Neversayno i hope c section has gone well 

@Suggerhoney i measured 95-98 centile at she was 8lbs at 37 plus 3 so I would be surprised if you have him bigger than that at 37 x


----------



## Catmumof4

@Neversayno Good luck for today hun! Hope u have a squishy by now!!! 

@LoneWanderer awwww loooooook so so cute! Xx


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> @LoneWanderer the pooping and feeding will do the world of good! We were on 2.5/3 hour feedings to try and help it.
> 
> @Neversayno i hope c section has gone well
> 
> @Suggerhoney i measured 95-98 centile at she was 8lbs at 37 plus 3 so I would be surprised if you have him bigger than that at 37 x

He's pooping very bright yellow, does that mean he's clearing it? I know it's a sign he has it but hoping it also means he's getting rid. Much more alert today and eating slightly more.


----------



## Bittersweet

Lone is he breast or formula fed?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Obviously I expected my boys to be similar, but this is bloody ridiculous. If I hadn't taken the pics myself I wouldn't know which was which; basically I've cloned my eldest :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> Lone is he breast or formula fed?

Both - well, expressed and formula anyway


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bittersweet
We was on 76th centile at 32+3 but at every growth scan he has gone up and up.
So I know he will be up higher tomorrow.
Tommy was 7lb 6 at 37 weeks so hopefully this one will be the same.
But my bump Is definitely bigger this time.
Will get another picture tomorrow.
I just really have a feeling he will be 8lbs or over.


@Neversayno
I hope u have little one in ure arms hon.

Anyone know if @wantingagirl is OK?

Hope @MadamRose is OK as well.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Obviously I expected my boys to be similar, but this is bloody ridiculous. If I hadn't taken the pics myself I wouldn't know which was which; basically I've cloned my eldest :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1101644
> View attachment 1101645


Oh my goodness they are like twins hon. I think this one will be Tommy's double because he looks just like Tommy in Scans


----------



## atx614

@Neversayno so exciting!! I hope all went well and you are snuggling your squish!

@LoneWanderer wow!! They look identical! That’s nuts. Two handsome guys.

@Suggerhoney what time is your appt tomorrow? Are they going to sweep to see if they can get labor started before induction?

@Catmumof4 i am curious what your sister ate that was spicy? I want to eat it at 37 weeks lol


----------



## atx614

I ordered raspberry leaf tea today, has anyone used it before? I didn’t in my previous pregnancies but I have a friend who swears by it, so hopefully it helps. Going to start it at 36 weeks and then increase weekly at 37 weeks. Hoping to go into labor on my own the 38th week to avoid induction at 39 weeks


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> I ordered raspberry leaf tea today, has anyone used it before? I didn’t in my previous pregnancies but I have a friend who swears by it, so hopefully it helps. Going to start it at 36 weeks and then increase weekly at 37 weeks. Hoping to go into labor on my own the 38th week to avoid induction at 39 weeks

Did absolutely feck all for me last time, I got through like five cups a day from 36 weeks... baby came 41+3 and only then with the section, even induction couldn't shift him. :rofl:

Quite nice though. Needs a little touch of sugar IMO. And I don't think it is supposed to actually bring on labour, just makes contractions more, well, contracty. So it might do some good once in labour - I wouldn't know haha!

I'm drinking it again now as I figure it might help with the afterpains and get everything cleared out faster.


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer they are like twins!! ...my lg had mild jaundice and although had no treatment, we had to do feeds every 2 hours for what felt like forever! Although that was to do with making her gain weight too to be fair! Can't remember the poo colour though

@Suggerhoney I feel like time is dragging and flying all at the same time! I'm desperate for little one to arrive now, but at the same time, I don't want her here yet (only because oh is still isolating!)

This may sound weird, but I don't think I've ever had Braxton Hicks! With little girl it was just sort of carrying on as normal, then one evening waters broke and contractions started ...I was still working up to that point! Don't think I've felt any this time either!


----------



## Neversayno

She’s here ladies!!! 

absolutely horrendous c section! Honestly I can’t put into words how much it hurt! Spinal started to wear off after baby was out I’m really spaced out right now haha! 
She’s huge 8lb


----------



## LoneWanderer

She is BEAUTIFUL massive congratulations to you! Sorry it was a rough experience though, hope you get an easy recovery to make up for it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@atx614 
My growth scan is at 8:30 am hon and consultant at 9;30pm.
Not sure if they will do a sweep or check my cervix will have to wait and see. 


@Zoboe95 
Do u ever feel ure bump goes really hard and then eases off?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Neversayno 
Yay hon congratulations. Sorry the section was a horrible experience. 
I pray u heal soon hon. Look at all her hair <3


----------



## Bittersweet

Never say no congratulations sorry it was so horrible she’s gorgeous


----------



## LoneWanderer

Waaaaa I almost certainly have a bloody UTI, thanks to the damn catheter. Waiting for test result confirmation but can't think what else it would be. So, now to add antibiotics to the daily schedule on top of iron, folic acid, ibuprofen, paracetamol and the fragmin jabs(!)


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Waaaaa I almost certainly have a bloody UTI, thanks to the damn catheter. Waiting for test result confirmation but can't think what else it would be. So, now to add antibiotics to the daily schedule on top of iron, folic acid, ibuprofen, paracetamol and the fragmin jabs(!)


Oh Lone that sucks. I really hope u feel better soon. Hate UTIs


----------



## Zoboe95

@Neversayno beautiful! Sorry it was so rough though! 

@Suggerhoney no I haven't, other than when baby is shoving her bum outwards!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Gonna keep dropping by for baby news obvs but I know this thread will get v quiet soon as we are nearing the last few babies now! Been quite the adventure though ladies, keep them gorgeous little ones coming as we actually hit September <3

I know some of y'all have the Facebook thing but I'm not on there much, however if you have instagram do drop me your tags so I can stalk for baby pics now and forever <3
@vaultdweller101


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> @Neversayno beautiful! Sorry it was so rough though!
> 
> @Suggerhoney no I haven't, other than when baby is shoving her bum outwards!


It's OK hon not all womon get them. 
I've been having them since about 22 weeks but it's only been the last week or so they been painful. 


So been a busy day today. I wrote the names in the uniforms and the uniforms are now all set for Friday. I've even got there PE bags ready. 
We had surprise visit from my MIL and FIL they said they wanted to see me b4 Saturday. 
There having the kids for us on Saturday they said to call them as soon as we hear from the hospital with a Time. 

We also had my nanna and brother over and my nanna says my bump has definitely dropped now.
Will find out tomorrow if he is engaged or not. 
I also cooked a nice dinner. 
Tommy's just gone to bed so gonna sit with DH and watch TV and chill out now. 
Hopefully I can fall asleep earlier tonight so then I can get up early without feeling like something from the living dead lol. 

@Zoboe95 
Wudnt it be funny if we both went in at the same time to have our babies. 
Hehs


----------



## Neversayno

Don’t know if I reported but I decided on Margot for her name after our nanny Margaret who passed away from cancer almost 2 years ago 

she’s feeding and bringing up wind like a little trooper!!! I’ve managed to projectile vomit over half the ward haha


----------



## LoneWanderer

A spectacular achievement! :rofl: Hope you are feeling much better though. Glad to hear she's doing well. Such a lovely name!


----------



## Zoboe95

@Suggerhoney that would be cool! ....I feel ready odd tonight ...I don't know why, just do! I think partly I'm looking for signs, because I really don't want it to happen until the weekend at least! She feels so so low, like I want to wet myself low :holly: oh the joys of pregnancy! She has spent most of the evening hiccuping and wriggling, and I don't know, it just feels weird!


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer iv bottle formula fed all of mine as I can't produce enough milk and all have had bright yellow poos it's a good thing. Pretty sure they sale pale stools are signalling high jaundice but don't quote me on That! I dont have Instagram so when u finish on here will miss your funny updates!

@Neversayno what a gourgeous name for a gourgeous girl!! Can't wait to hear a birth story if you write one (obv no rush) sorry it was awful but hopefully they got good painkillers on board now x

@Suggerhoney Good luck at the scan tomorrow and remember they can be off so don't panic too much


----------



## Catmumof4

@Zoboe95 Really hope you don't go into labour if you don't want to, maybe try a warm bath it might help settle her

As for me ladies I no I have the uti and the sod but this pain in my left groin mixed with the pressure im suddenly getting on my cervix and feels just inside my lady parts is horrendous! It's so so painful I haven't been able to get downstairs until I took a full 5ml of oramorph and then it only took the edge off! I'm so worried but don't want to go in again. Yesterday I had a speculum and everything was as it should be but it feels like she's dropped like a stone in water I can suddenly breathe again. Any ideas? X


----------



## Neversayno

I’ll be sure to write my birth story soon it’s really very short involving me swearing a lot lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Growth Scan done. 
He's still on 76th centile and 7lbs 1oz. 
Consultant appointment went well. BP normol. They didn't do any internals or even bump measurements because of the scan. 
All set for Saturday now. Still getting time on the day.


----------



## Zoboe95

Got midwife today, not expecting much though to be honest, she's pretty useless! I was looking up visiting rules online last night, and it said it depends which unit you are giving birth on...there are 4 different units in the hospital it could be, and no one has told me which I'm booked into, I didn't even know there were 4! will hopefully find out today!


----------



## MadamRose

@Neversayno congratulations she’s beautiful and a lovely weight. Sorry the c-section was rough! Hope you heal well.

@Suggerhoney glad your appointment went well, not long to go for you now! 

@Zoboe95 hope the appointment goes well! 

@Catmumof4 sorry you had such a scare hope you are feeling better. 

@LoneWanderer glad things are going well and you are healing well. Sorry about the uti. 

I will come back with a birth story, Everett is really alert in the day he’s having periods of 3 hours awake so not had time to write it up. I’m not complaining about him being so awake in the day as he’s already doing 6 hours at night! 
The midwife was in awe when she came to do his 5 day check, he’s got a really bad tongue tie - bad enough for a referral to the children’s hospital where it will be sorted within 2 weeks, rather than our local hospital (9-14 week wait) yet he actually put on 10 grams by day 5. She said most babies don’t do that let alone one that has a tongue ties as well as also almost being admitted to hospital for jaundice (we were sent to a&e when he was 3 days old but the doctors did his levels as said he was just low enough not to need light therapy. Midwife said with all that they’d have expected him to lost 10-15% of his birthweight as a breastfed baby!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
I'm Instagram Hon. 
Danielle-Marie 1979

@MadamRose 
He is so alert and so cute. Amazing he is already gaining u must have supper milk hehe. 
Yes not long for me now although I feel this week is really dragging. 
Just want it to be Saturday already. 
Can't wait to hear ure birth story. Dieing to know if u had a home birth. 
But do it in ure own time I know how full on a newborn baby is. 
So no presure hon. 


@Zoboe95 
Hope baby stays put untill weekend. 
It wud be so funny if we both had our babies on Saturday. U never know haha.


----------



## MadamRose

Oh I was also meant to add is there a Facebook group or have people just added each other a friends? Definitely want to keep in touch!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Oh I was also meant to add is there a Facebook group or have people just added each other a friends? Definitely want to keep in touch!


@Catmumof4 
Did a Facebook group hon for the October ladies u ladies cud all join that. 
I'm sure she can leave the link. 

Anyone wants to add me on Facebook 
I'm Danielle- Marie Arnold Slater
And Insta 
I'm 
Danielle-marie 1979. 

Drop me a pm anytime. 

My Facebook account is set to privet because I had this weirdo once that wudnt leave me alone.
She kept kept making new accounts. 
I counted 13 in total. 

But anyone can pm me.


----------



## LoneWanderer

One bloody week already.
Exactly, actually. 14:58 - he was being hauled out this time last week.


----------



## atx614

@Neversayno yay! Congrats! She is beautiful and I love her name. I’m so sorry the section sucked though. So glad it’s over.

@LoneWanderer ugh one more thing to add to your list lol. Hopefully antibiotic will clear up the uti quickly. And as a bonus it will probably keep any infection away from your section cut.

@Suggerhoney so glad your scan went well! Looks like he will be well under 8 pounds!! Can’t wait until Saturday!!

@Zoboe95 i hope you find out today too! Hopefully the rules are about the same
At each place. 

@MadamRose im glad they are taking care of the tongue tied early! With my son we didn’t until 6 months and I just had to pump for him cause his tongue tie was so bad. This time I know to take my daughter in as soon as we are discharged! Since my son and daughter had it they said this one most likely will too. I am so glad he is gaining though! Your milk must be good!! Lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> One bloody week already.
> Exactly, actually. 14:58 - he was being hauled out this time last week.
> 
> View attachment 1101686



Oh my gosh just look at his outfit. Awww he is so gorgeous. Cuteness overload :cloud9:


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @Neversayno yay! Congrats! She is beautiful and I love her name. I’m so sorry the section sucked though. So glad it’s over.
> 
> @LoneWanderer ugh one more thing to add to your list lol. Hopefully antibiotic will clear up the uti quickly. And as a bonus it will probably keep any infection away from your section cut.
> 
> @Suggerhoney so glad your scan went well! Looks like he will be well under 8 pounds!! Can’t wait until Saturday!!
> 
> @Zoboe95 i hope you find out today too! Hopefully the rules are about the same
> At each place.
> 
> @MadamRose im glad they are taking care of the tongue tied early! With my son we didn’t until 6 months and I just had to pump for him cause his tongue tie was so bad. This time I know to take my daughter in as soon as we are discharged! Since my son and daughter had it they said this one most likely will too. I am so glad he is gaining though! Your milk must be good!! Lol


Tbh I was so shocked. I was so expecting him to have jumped to the 98th centile and really thought about 8lbs.

My DH has predicted 7lbs 3oz all along and the man doing my scan said it looks like DH will be right. 
But I do know scans can be out so I'm still not convinced he's gonna be that small. 
I still think he will be around 8lbs.
Guess we will find out soon. 



Worrying thing is my platelets are low. But have been the whole pregnancy. They're a 25 and my consultant told me today if they Drop to 20 I won't be able to have a epidural and will have to do it completely natural. 
This is really freeking me out. He said it's probably unlikely they will drop that low and I should be ok to have a epidural but he just wanted to pre warn me. 

If I can't have a epidural they best give me a section becuase there is no way I can do it without esp the pushing a Bit. 
No just no.

I've told him I want to try as long as I can on just gas and air and then get the epidural when I can't handle it anymore.

There gonna do bloods when I go in on Saturday. 
I had bloods done today but think it was just liver function and bile acid.


----------



## Bittersweet

I’d love to keep in touch too! Lone I’ve followed you x


----------



## Bittersweet

And you suggar s


----------



## LoneWanderer

Urgh so something is NOT right with me, but I dunno what. Got all the signs of a UTI - so painful to pee, keep getting the shakes for no reason, feel really run down etc - but test came back clear. Ditto swab for scar infection. So god knows.


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer definitely get in touch with your midwife if you can


----------



## Zoboe95

What a ridiculous appointment that was ...got there at 1.50 for a 2pm appointment, booked in and they said they didn't have a list of the appointments but sit down and I would be called in. Waited until 2.25, not a single person had been in or out of midwife room. Went up to the desk and they phoned through to the midwife and she said she had no idea she had any appointments, and was about to leave to do home visits. No idea who she was, neveret her before, but she saw me and did the usual blood pressure etc, and that was that ...weird! She said she would presume I'll be booked in at the midwife centre, but she wasn't sure then she gave me two Emma's diary labour packs as an apology for running late


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer hm maybe a yeast infection or bladder infection? Drink tons of water for sure to clear it out. But I hope they give you antibiotics either way to clear up wherever it is


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 ugh that’s super annoying. I’m sorry! Ya I feel like appointments without a scan are kinda a waste lol. It’s nice to get checked on but it is pretty pointless.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yeah I spoke to midwife - she said coz the urine test was clear there's not much they can do. So I rang GP instead and got a call back like 15 mins later - a miracle in itself - and he has prescribed some antibiotics but they're not ones I've had before and everyone online is saying they suck balls, cause terrible stomach problems, which is the last thing I bloody need on top of recovery and babies. So I dunno whether to take them - after all, the tests were clear for infection...? See how I go next 24 hours I guess, start them if no improvement.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> And you suggar s


I think I followed you back hon hope it was you. 

I tried to find Lone but cudnt find her.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Yeah I spoke to midwife - she said coz the urine test was clear there's not much they can do. So I rang GP instead and got a call back like 15 mins later - a miracle in itself - and he has prescribed some antibiotics but they're not ones I've had before and everyone online is saying they suck balls, cause terrible stomach problems, which is the last thing I bloody need on top of recovery and babies. So I dunno whether to take them - after all, the tests were clear for infection...? See how I go next 24 hours I guess, start them if no improvement.


Oh no it definitely sounds like u have a infection . Did they give they give u any antibiotics? 
Sorry if u have already answered this. 
The wee stinging is always a classic sign of a UTI for me. 
I've suffered with them all my life there horrible. 

Tried to find u on Instagram Hon but cudnt see you. 
I'm @Danielle-Marie1979.
Wud love too stay in touch u have made this group so much fun and I'm just so thankful to all the laughs u have given me esp going through hard times. 
Thank you hon. 
U have the most amazing personality u wud be a great laugh on a night out. I wudnt be able to stop laughing lol.


----------



## Bittersweet

Yes suggar that was me :). If people put their names here I could follow I’ve got an unseatchable profile on both Facebook and Instagram as I work in public services


----------



## Zoboe95

Merrily sat here whiling away the hours watching Timmy Time, and just realised im 37 weeks today!! :holly:

If you had asked me last night, I didn't think I would get this far, I was in such pain! I think it's sitting in one position for too long! I sat on the floor gluing for about an hour with little one yesterday, and I don't think it was good for me!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Wooo happy full term!! :holly:


----------



## LoneWanderer

I've had three breakfasts.
So it turns out it's definitely not due to the baby, I'm just destined to be a fat lass forever more :rofl:

On the plus side (no pun intended) I lost an entire stone just by having the baby, so I mean... I'm winning I think ahaha.


----------



## Bittersweet

Haha lone I haven’t eaten yet cause I slept until il 9 but I actually feel like a new woman! 4 hours early last night then another two hours then 3 6-9 bliss haha


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer take that win and enjoy it! And the three breakfasts! 

Currently sat in the maccy D's carpark waiting for them to bring me food...couldn't stand being in the house any more...partner and little girl so nearly done in isolation now, thank goodness, I need time to escape! I am taking food home for them too to be fair!


----------



## LoneWanderer

The baby pretty much slept through last night, 1am til 7am, which was terrifying tbh - but all is well and he's a merry, happy, hungry little sausage today.

And both kids napped at the same time this morning. What is this witchery? I don't trust it. All going a little too well...

:rofl:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LoneWanderer said:


> Yeah I spoke to midwife - she said coz the urine test was clear there's not much they can do. So I rang GP instead and got a call back like 15 mins later - a miracle in itself - and he has prescribed some antibiotics but they're not ones I've had before and everyone online is saying they suck balls, cause terrible stomach problems, which is the last thing I bloody need on top of recovery and babies. So I dunno whether to take them - after all, the tests were clear for infection...? See how I go next 24 hours I guess, start them if no improvement.

How is your blood pressure hun? High BP can cause those symptoms and can set in up to a month after birth… I’m assuming they took it recently but if not you should have it checked!


----------



## LoneWanderer

I think they did it at the checkup other day, tbh it's a blur as we were more worried about baby at the time, but I'm sure they did it.


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 happy full term!!!

@LoneWanderer haha you crack me up! I remember being starved and eating so much while I was still producing milk. Then once my milk dried up appetite went back to normal. Hoping to breastfeed this time (last time I just pumped). We will see though, I am happy as long as baby feeds but would love one positive breastfeeding experience.

@Suggerhoney its almost your day!! Woohoo


----------



## LoneWanderer

We gave up on trying to feed after the first day, I haven't the patience and my babies don't have the instinct. Plus other half likes doing feeds too. So this one's expressed and formula combo, same as the last. Its been a lifesaver this time round too, with me having a harder recovery - I can still hardly sit up in bed, much less get out of it easily to grab baby, so far easier for him to do the night feeds til I'm better. Glad he still gets the benefit though, especially as I'm planning my covid jab ASAP and hoping it might just give him some protection through the milk, maybe.


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer your so funny haha crack me up!! Hope your feeling a little better now! Did u start the antibiotics?

@MadamRose if you or anyone on fb want to add me I'm catx thurlow would love to stay in touch 

@Zoboe95 yey for full term! Sorry about the glueing pains lol

Sorry iv been mia yesterday the bug took over I couldn't keep any water or food down and I started throwing up bile that was so dark it looked black and they said there was blood in it. I had to stay in overnight and got back about 5 pm this evening. So so tired after 2 days of no sleep it's been hard work. I saw the consultant today and she has agreed to try bring my cesarean forward a week if she can. She said she cannot believe how much they are booked and I saw for myself it was so overrun! I'm so so glad mines a cesarean as apposed to an induction. We only have a smallish hospital and it was mental busy! Sorry for going on just shocked was all xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hahaha @LoneWanderer u are so funny I absolutely love coming on here and reading ure updates. What is this witchery haha brilliant. 

On a more serious note tho that's fantastic and I hope it lasts that's a great routine and gives u that little to yourself. 


@atx614 
Hehe I know I can't believe I'm next. Unless @Zoboe95 goes into labour between now and Sat. 
No signs here at all. No mucas plug nothing and the sod is still not engaged. Definitely wud be going 40 or 40+ wks if I wasn't being strated off.


Sorry Ive not been on today laddies I've been really busy. 
I finished all the housework DH hoovered. 
So whole house is clean and tidy from top to bottom. 
I also cooked a curry and washed everything up and dried it and put it all away. 
It's been a long day and I didn't sit down untill 8:30pm. Got the kids to bed. 
There all set for school tomorrow.

I've wrote DH a little shoping list of things to get drinks and snacks wise. So then if I can't be arsed to go tomorrow I won't have to. 
Thinking of just having a bit of a chill day tomorrow.
Need to have that shower and sort my hair out and will probably do that tomorrow evening and hopefully it will help me sleep. 
Then it will be induction day. Do wish I had a time that I cud just go in. The not knowing a time and knowing I cud be waiting all day or possibly untill the next day sucks. 
Just praying that does not happen and I can get in early. 
It took a long time to get labour going with Tommy so the earlier I can go in the better. 

Just praying so hard they don't get inundated with loads of womon going into labour or emergencies.
Can be as busy as it likes on Sunday but please let Saturday be quiet so I can get that early call to go in[-o&lt;

Been watching one born every minute and Emma Willis delivering babies.
Don't know why I'm doing it to myself because seeing these womon screaming is kind or freeking me out. 
But you know lol. 

Anyway too some bump pics and I think I look huge. 
Really not trusting that scan at all. 7lbs 1oz I don't think so.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Happy full term @Zoboe95 

It's 23:54 here now so I'm almost 36+6 and just 1 day away from full term. 


Acid reflux has been a right bitch all day today and still have it now. Tablets not working. 
](*,)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Its 6am and I must of only had half hour shut eye. 
What with acid reflux and braxton hicks and needing the bathroom. 
Feel absolutely exhausted now. 
Roll on tomorrow. Just praying it all goes well. I'm not gonna lie I am feeling a bit nervous now. 
Praying will be healthy and there won't be any complications with baby or myself.
And hopefully they call first thing in the morning to get me in. 
Just want to get things strated now. :coffee:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Three more days of the fragmin jabs to go and I am soooooo done with the bloody things already. Belly looks awful and they sting like a bitch - every day a bit worse than the last as the numbness slowly eases. Can't wait til Sunday!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggar I feel like that’s flown by! I hope all goes okay! 

lone I have never had to use them but I’ve heard they are awful!!


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer what are fragmin jabs? Do you have to do them when you get a section?

@Suggerhoney im sorry the reflux is bothering you. I really hope you get an early induction time. Seems like they would since you’ll be 37 weeks so may take longer than someone further along. Totally normal to be nervous. I still have three weeks to go and am already nervous. And have been having a few bad dreams about delivery. Praying all goes well for you tomorrow. 

My glucose numbers havent been great lately and I am eating the same boring things and walking a so I have a feeling they will put me on medicine at my next appointment. Was hoping to manage with diet and exercise but apparently my body has different plans. Baby also has been crazy active in the evening but small movements during the day so have been freaking out about that but then she’ll go ninja in the evening and I feel better. She’s keeping me on my toes already.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Blood thinner jabs. Yeah it's a post section thing, though it seems to vary by hospital - some don't give them at all, some do them for weeks, but the standard seems to be 10 days. Have to do them at home. They suck balls tbh.

The needle doesn't hurt at all, it's tiny. But afterwards it's like a bee sting, lasts like 15 mins and its really painful - especially when they go into a post-section belly covered in bruises, right above the bloody incision. Then each one leaves a little round bruise.

I don't do them, other half does, I couldn't hack it myself. So sick of them now but nearly done!


----------



## atx614

Ouch! That sounds terrible! Im glad you only have to do them 10 days! I’ve never had a section but here they give you compression socks to wear after birth for a few days so your legs don’t clot.


----------



## atx614

I am going to pack my hospital bag tomorrow as I’ll be 36 weeks!
The hospital provides diapers/wipes for baby and pads and mesh undies for me while there so I don’t need to bring those.

Slippers
Comfy coming home pants and shirts
Nursing bras
2 baby outfits
Baby blanket
Baby hat
Nipple cream
Phone charger
Snacks
Chap stick
Toiletries for shower
Hair brush
Hospital forms
Car seat
Glasses

Am I missing anything? I’m so paranoid I’ll forget something important


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> Ouch! That sounds terrible! Im glad you only have to do them 10 days! I’ve never had a section but here they give you compression socks to wear after birth for a few days so your legs don’t clot.

Yup I've got the super sexy stockings on too. Along with my disposable pants, unshaven legs, leftover bump and old lady nighties, I'm just a real treat for the eyes at the moment ahaha! Ah, but I did a baby so I look great just as I am :rofl:

Sounds like you've got packing covered, though I took like six baby outfits and used all of them within 24 hours - between baby sick and him peeing out of his nappy, I used them all and had to get other half to bring an emergency going home outfit :o


----------



## MadamRose

@Zoboe95 Happy full term. 

@Suggerhoney not long to go at all now, can't wait for your updated! hope its quick for you and you get an early slot!

@LoneWanderer you really crack me up, glad you don't have manage injections left!

@atx614 how long are you likely to be in you may want one or two more outfits. Also maybe muslins or bibs :)


----------



## MadamRose

*** Warning below is a very long birth story - not sure how it got so long ***

So sorry this has taken me so long to update. I thought I’d write whilst Everett has his first go in his sling, meaning he’s nice and snuggled up but my hands are free.


I went in for monitoring on Monday 23rd, the machine was picking up my tightenings but I thought nothing of it as they were the same intensity and frequency etc as what I’d been having for the previous 3 weeks. Of course once I got on the monitor baby also started wriggling around more (though it did take almost the whole hour for the monitor to be happy). Whilst I was waiting for the doctor to come round I suddenly felt really wet, I thought it was just lots of discharge so stood up to go to the toilet, before I realised it wasn’t going to happen and maybe it was my waters. I alerted the midwife on the unit and she didn’t even need to do a swab etc she could tell instantly it was my waters. I told her that if possible I was still planning on my homebirth etc, she said as far as she was aware they were still postponed, to which I said okay then, well I’ve got a personalised plan set up with the hospital. They said the doctor still needed to come and see me etc, before they could do anything. Nothing had happened to the contractions so I waited around a bit, and messaged my friend to let her know what was happened.


Once the doctor arrived, things didn’t go very well she was so so rude, and said because I’d had reduced movement I shouldn’t follow my personalised plan (that had involved the head of the hospital to approve) and should go to labour ward for them to induce the labour, as my contractions weren’t very strong. I told her that no way was that happening, and I knew the risks and benefits of induction and that unless I was over the 24hrs I definitely wouldn’t be considering induction. She must have used the word still birth around 10 times, by which point I was getting really angry at her. I told her politely to stop talking, and said “I have told you what I want if you are not going to follow that I’ll happily go home and freebirth, yes you have to tell me your perceived risks but that I also knew the risks of induction and because I was already contracting etc I wanted my wishes to be followed, and I didn’t appreciate her being so awful. She said she needed to speak to the registrar, when she left, I told the midwife I wanted her to be around when the registrar came back as I wasn’t willing to be spoken to in the same way the doctor has spoken to me. Well the registrar came back and said as I’d been told the “risks” and also knew about the risks of induction she was happy for me to go ahead with my personalised plan.


The midwife rang through to the MLU and I was gutted to learn the birthing pool room was in use, but they did manage to reserve me the pool room in the normal labour ward, and as per the plan, if I hadn’t birthed by the time the MLU pool was free I was to be taken straight around to it. Now this is where things were very special as the head of midwifery and the head of the hospital had agreed that due to them letting me down by not offering homebirths and due to my hospital trauma surround birth of DD1, they had agreed that my girls could be present at the hospital (this was arranged a few days after I learnt home births were suspended and all the midwives knew the plan, and the girls had already been to visit the unit). So I rang my friend and she brought the children into the hospital – they both had their own little hospital bags, with food, activities etc in to keep them busy. Once they arrived they were so excited to know baby was coming. By this point it was about 7pm, but the contractions hadn’t really changed, but I just trusted my body etc. The girls played on their tablets, and enjoyed the birthing balls that were in the room.


Around 9pm they came to tell me the MLU pool room was free, and they were just cleaning it. This room was so much better as there was no medical equipment on show, and they didn’t even have a proper bed so didn’t feel at all like a hospital, hence making it even easier to deal with my previous trauma as it didn’t feel like a hospital. We got into the room about 10.30pm and both the girls laid down on bed which is like foam or something, I’ve added a picture of DD2 on it and they went to sleep. I was still contracting as the same rate around 7 minutes apart, I bounced on the ball etc, nothing had really changed by midnight so I decided to try and have a nap, the contractions were still 7 minutes apart and just at the point where they were close enough to stop me really sleeping as each time I was almost asleep I had one, but they weren’t very painful and I could easily talk through them. I did manage to nap on and off until about 6am, when the girls also woke up.


At 6am still nothing had changed and I was starting to worry that maybe I would need induction, but tried to remind myself I knew the pros and cons and even at 24hrs I didn’t have to agree to anything. My friend had agreed to go into work, and the girls weren’t allowed to be with me on my own. As everything was so slow, we decided my friend would go back to mine with the girls to sort out my dog, and then take my girls to my mum’s house so she could swap places. As things were so slow my mum decided to stay at home with the girls and give them breakfast etc. The midwives swapped over at 7.30 and brought me some breakfast and also asked if I was okay with a student (which I was ). At around 8.30 my mum messaged saying her friend would come up later to bring them all to the hospital so that after baby was born she could drive my car and us back home without leaving her car at the hospital. At 8.30 the contractions were still the same, and I decided to ask for my first internal (it was in my birth plan not to offer them routinely and only give on If I asked.) Well at 8.30am when she told me I was only 4cm I could have cried! I honestly thought I had no hope or that it was going to be hours more. Well around 5 minutes after the internal I was suddenly really struggling to cope with the contractions, they’d gone for not being a bother at all to me needing to really remind myself about breathing (very loudly through each contraction). The midwife said she was going to run the pool, I told her it was too early especially as I was only 4cm a few minutes ago, but she insisted that they could just add more hot water when it was needed, I let her get on with it, though was a little amazed when the water ran from the ceiling. Around 10 mins after the midwife ran the pool I ended up asking for gas and air, (I hadn’t planned on using it but there had been no real build up in the contractions and they'd gone from even 7 mins about 45 seconds and basically no pain to every 2 minutes lasting at least 1 minute often more and being extremely painful. I remember ringing my mum to ask how long she was going to be and she must have know too it was happening fast as she ordered a taxi to bring her and the girls to the hospital.


Within a few minutes of my ringing her I started to transition (I know it was transitioning, as I always have 1 or 2 minutes of believing I can’t do it and saying so). I also remember telling the midwife that it was too fast, because I was 4cm not long ago. She was like no this it really it. And then out if the blue my body wanted to start pushing, I wasn’t even in the pool yet. I told the midwife I felt like I was getting ready to push and she helped me get into the pool around 9am. I remember one midwife offered to take come pictures and the other one stayed holding my hand through the contractions. I refused to push and just let my body do what It needed to do, especially as the children weren’t their. I managed to get the midwife to type in my phone passcode and ring my mum on loud speaker, don’t remember much about the call except her telling me the taxi driver was driving as fast as he could! I kept letting my body do what I needed during each contraction but didn’t push, as I really wanted the girls to be there, my body was naturally pushing a bit each time, but I knew I was safe to just let it do what I needed and not fight it. The midwife then told me my mum had text to say they were just pulling up (I learnt later that this text was at 9.08 am) and then all of a sudden, they were in the room. I remember crying at this bit as they’d made it in time. Both the girls came and stood round the front holding my hands and my mum was happy to take pictures. With the next few contractions I pushed with my body as I knew it was okay for baby to be born any time. I pushed until midwife said baby was crowning at which point I just let my body take over again. In end baby crowned and was born in the same motion, with tiny little coached pushed as per midwife’s instructions. I reached down and caught baby myself and lifted baby to the surface he was born at 9.17am, literally 9 minutes after my girls arrived at the hospital, if I’d have pushed with my body any earlier they probably would have missed it. I positioned baby so the girls and I could both see what sex baby was, no one told them they got to look themselves. By this point they were super emotional in the best was possible.


After he was born I had wanted delayed cord clamping and they did this for as long as possible, in the end though apart from a gasp when he first came up from the surface baby was being a little too lazy to breathe on his own. They left him as long as possible, from inside my little bubble I remember the midwife telling the student they could leave the baby until the cord stopped pulsing as until then it was still providing him with enough oxygen. Only when it stopped and he still wasn’t breathing did they take him, after literally one minute of was screaming away and he was brought back to the pool, and the girls got to touch him for the first time. My eldest asked if they could know what name I’d chosen as I hadn’t told anyone and they loved it instantly I asked for a physiological third stage, which id never had with my other two (I had two injections with each of them and they’d made me so poorly). I held Everett the whole time whilst waiting for the placenta to deliver. Once the placenta had delivered, I transferred to the bed/not bed, and at no point did anyone try and take my (which is exactly how I wanted it in my birth plan) then the midwives left us alone to have a full golden hour or skin to skin. Once I’d had my golden hour each of the girls also had skin to skin time whilst the midwives checked I didn’t have any tears, I just had a little graze. I had a shower to clean up as part of my plan was that I also went basically straight home after he was born. Once I was cleaned up, they weighed baby and the girls and I dressed him together just like was in my birth plan. The midwives brought us more food, went and registered him to get him and NHS number and we were discharged and home within 3 hours of him being born. (with agreement for his hearing check to be as an out patient and his 6 hour check to be done within 72 hours of birth by a community midwife)


I am so sorry it’s so long. I’ve added some family friendly pics too!


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney you will do amazing hun you have got this! Your bump is gourgeous!

@LoneWanderer omg you crack me up!! Brilliant. I have the same injections had to do 2 a day since 12 weeks and supposedly 6 weeks after but they can do 1 if they think I'm doing that for that long lol!!

@atx614 u made me lol with the ninja baby cos that's what Sophia is like atm Lol!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@MadamRose What a perfect perfect story!!!! Thank u so much for sharing It! Got really emotional when the girls made it on time xxxxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
I hate them injections. After I had Tommy I had to do them at home too. I thought they were just a Section thing but now at my hospital we get them given to us everyday on the ward and then we get a load to take home with a little yellow sharps box. 
I injected myself but oh my gosh the first time doing it was so hard and I kept going to put it in then chickened out lol. 
But I managed it in the end but hated it. They freekin sting like a bitch.
Definitely not looking forward to those. Urghhh. 
Lovely photo hon absolutely rocking them pants. \\:D/

@atx614 
Sounds like u have it all covered hon. 

@MadamRose 
I did already comment in ure journal. 
Thank you so much for sharing ure birth story and all the lovely pictures. So precious. 


Sorry I've not been on ladies I didn't sleep last night damn acid reflux and constant peeing. 
So I've been resting all day. 
Dh went to the shop to get our snacks and drinks to take with us to the hospital. 

I managed to have a shower and had a bit of a pamper. 
Did my hair. Did a face mask and a foot moisturising treatment because I can't stand having them sexy hospital stockings on with dry heals and feet. It just gives me that nails down a blackboard feeling yuck.

So now there all nice and soft. I've painted my toenails as best I cud. Very difficult with a great big bump but they will do lol. 
I've painted them blue and put glitter on top. 
So now all ready for baby.
Dh has had a shower and shave too so we're both all ready. 

Now sat watching a movie (supperbad) 
Feeling tired so hopefully will sleep tonight. 

Then tomorrow is the big day. 
Not gonna be fun waiting for that phone call but hopefully it will be in the morning and I get to go in in the morning. 
Really don't want to be sat waiting at home all day but it just depends how busy they get tonight and tomorrow. Not setting a alarm I'm just gonna keep my phone on loud so if I'm asleep and they phone it will wake me. 

Added a few more bits to my hospital bag. 

So now just need to get tonight out the way then it's the wait for the phone call. 
Please let it be nice and early. [-o&lt;


Will try and keep u all posted as much as possible <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney you will do amazing hun you have got this! Your bump is gourgeous!
> 
> @LoneWanderer omg you crack me up!! Brilliant. I have the same injections had to do 2 a day since 12 weeks and supposedly 6 weeks after but they can do 1 if they think I'm doing that for that long lol!!
> 
> @atx614 u made me lol with the ninja baby cos that's what Sophia is like atm Lol!!


Thank you hon. Xx


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney good luck - fingers crossed you get an early slot! 

@Catmumof4 thanks I honestly didn’t think they were going to make it back in time!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney good luck - fingers crossed you get an early slot!
> 
> @Catmumof4 thanks I honestly didn’t think they were going to make it back in time!

Thank you hon fingers crossed


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose oh I am so glad the girls made it back on time! Crazy how you started progressing so quickly. So happy you had a wonderful birth and thank you for sharing the story and pictures!!

@Suggerhoney i hope you are able to sleep better tonight so you are well rested for your big day tomorrow! Eeeeek I can’t wait!!

@LoneWanderer haha you crack me up. I love the stretchy hospital panties!! I hope they send me home with a bunch extra like they did last time.


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @MadamRose oh I am so glad the girls made it back on time! Crazy how you started progressing so quickly. So happy you had a wonderful birth and thank you for sharing the story and pictures!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney i hope you are able to sleep better tonight so you are well rested for your big day tomorrow! Eeeeek I can’t wait!!
> 
> @LoneWanderer haha you crack me up. I love the stretchy hospital panties!! I hope they send me home with a bunch extra like they did last time.


Thanks hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Woke up at 6am but managed to sleep OK ish. 
Now 07:44am. Just waiting for the phone call and really hope it's at 8ish. They said the earliest they call is 8am but I have no idea how busy they are so I just have to wait. 
Feeling anxious so really hope I get that call in a bit to go in. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Woke up at 6am but managed to sleep OK ish. 
Now 07:44am. Just waiting for the phone call and really hope it's at 8ish. They said the earliest they call is 8am but I have no idea how busy they are so I just have to wait. 
Feeling anxious so really hope I get that call in a bit to go in. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## Lucy3

Sorry to pop in here, but just wanted to say @Suggerhoney thinking of you today x


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney really hope the call comes soon!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Eeek baby day! Will be stalking! Good luck <3


----------



## LoneWanderer

Found me a drop-in clinic and I'm off for my covid jab this aft, woooo!!!! So excited, ridiculous though that sounds, been waiting many months for this. Hope they let me have one, I'm still on a lot of post surgery meds, but can't see any issues from reading online. Not too worried about feeling shit for a few days either as frankly I already feel like death warmed up, so it'll just blend in with the rest :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh ladies 
I'm so upset sat at home crying. There too busy and I'm 3rd on the induction list becuase the 2 ladies b4 me have been waiting since yesterday. They have had lots of womon come in in labour. 
I now have to wait for them to call me at 6pm but they can't promise I can go In today. 
So gutted :-(


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney im so sorry! That’s so frustrating. I hope they call this evening still. Or if you have to wait until tomorrow I hope it’s first thing so you can labor through the day and not night. If you don’t get in today will you be first tomorrow?


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer yay! I’m so happy you are getting the shot! It will be such a relief. Let me know which one you get and how you feel afterwards!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney im so sorry! That’s so frustrating. I hope they call this evening still. Or if you have to wait until tomorrow I hope it’s first thing so you can labor through the day and not night. If you don’t get in today will you be first tomorrow?


I don't know hon. If more ladies come In In labour then I cud be left waiting all day Tomorrow too.
I really hope I can go in today still even if it is at 7pm..
I'm so upset right now


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney im so sorry Hun! Hope they manage to sort something out for today!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney im so sorry Hun! Hope they manage to sort something out for today!

I really hope so. I'm so fed up. I keep crying. Ive geared myself up for today mentally and physically and I'm just so upset I have to sit arond waiting and waiting.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

@Suggerhoney I hope you can go in later on x


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ah that bloody sucks, I know what it's like to be all geared up for it and then told there's a wait on!

On the plus side, if they are rammed with other labouring women already, that means they'll be pretty short staffed and you wanna be getting the best possible attention rather than just being left to it while they run around trying to manage everyone - at least when you do get your slot you'll know it's coz they have the time and space to take good care of you. And sounds like it'll be next couple of days so not long to go now!


----------



## Neversayno

@Suggerhoney that absolutely sucks thinking of you xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

@MadamRose what a beautiful birthing story sounds as best as it could have bar that doctor I had a rude one when I was in with reduced movements the second time 

@Suggerhoney i So sorry hun I can totally empathise off yoh remember part of my birth story was going in to get started off and being told it would be a few days before they would do it because of the waiting list despite the issues with reduced movements the bigger abs lower heart rate and the medical requirement to be reduced by 38 weeks for baby. I really hope they call you soon x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MadamRose said:


> *** Warning below is a very long birth story - not sure how it got so long ***
> 
> So sorry this has taken me so long to update. I thought I’d write whilst Everett has his first go in his sling, meaning he’s nice and snuggled up but my hands are free.
> 
> 
> I went in for monitoring on Monday 23rd, the machine was picking up my tightenings but I thought nothing of it as they were the same intensity and frequency etc as what I’d been having for the previous 3 weeks. Of course once I got on the monitor baby also started wriggling around more (though it did take almost the whole hour for the monitor to be happy). Whilst I was waiting for the doctor to come round I suddenly felt really wet, I thought it was just lots of discharge so stood up to go to the toilet, before I realised it wasn’t going to happen and maybe it was my waters. I alerted the midwife on the unit and she didn’t even need to do a swab etc she could tell instantly it was my waters. I told her that if possible I was still planning on my homebirth etc, she said as far as she was aware they were still postponed, to which I said okay then, well I’ve got a personalised plan set up with the hospital. They said the doctor still needed to come and see me etc, before they could do anything. Nothing had happened to the contractions so I waited around a bit, and messaged my friend to let her know what was happened.
> 
> 
> Once the doctor arrived, things didn’t go very well she was so so rude, and said because I’d had reduced movement I shouldn’t follow my personalised plan (that had involved the head of the hospital to approve) and should go to labour ward for them to induce the labour, as my contractions weren’t very strong. I told her that no way was that happening, and I knew the risks and benefits of induction and that unless I was over the 24hrs I definitely wouldn’t be considering induction. She must have used the word still birth around 10 times, by which point I was getting really angry at her. I told her politely to stop talking, and said “I have told you what I want if you are not going to follow that I’ll happily go home and freebirth, yes you have to tell me your perceived risks but that I also knew the risks of induction and because I was already contracting etc I wanted my wishes to be followed, and I didn’t appreciate her being so awful. She said she needed to speak to the registrar, when she left, I told the midwife I wanted her to be around when the registrar came back as I wasn’t willing to be spoken to in the same way the doctor has spoken to me. Well the registrar came back and said as I’d been told the “risks” and also knew about the risks of induction she was happy for me to go ahead with my personalised plan.
> 
> 
> The midwife rang through to the MLU and I was gutted to learn the birthing pool room was in use, but they did manage to reserve me the pool room in the normal labour ward, and as per the plan, if I hadn’t birthed by the time the MLU pool was free I was to be taken straight around to it. Now this is where things were very special as the head of midwifery and the head of the hospital had agreed that due to them letting me down by not offering homebirths and due to my hospital trauma surround birth of DD1, they had agreed that my girls could be present at the hospital (this was arranged a few days after I learnt home births were suspended and all the midwives knew the plan, and the girls had already been to visit the unit). So I rang my friend and she brought the children into the hospital – they both had their own little hospital bags, with food, activities etc in to keep them busy. Once they arrived they were so excited to know baby was coming. By this point it was about 7pm, but the contractions hadn’t really changed, but I just trusted my body etc. The girls played on their tablets, and enjoyed the birthing balls that were in the room.
> 
> 
> Around 9pm they came to tell me the MLU pool room was free, and they were just cleaning it. This room was so much better as there was no medical equipment on show, and they didn’t even have a proper bed so didn’t feel at all like a hospital, hence making it even easier to deal with my previous trauma as it didn’t feel like a hospital. We got into the room about 10.30pm and both the girls laid down on bed which is like foam or something, I’ve added a picture of DD2 on it and they went to sleep. I was still contracting as the same rate around 7 minutes apart, I bounced on the ball etc, nothing had really changed by midnight so I decided to try and have a nap, the contractions were still 7 minutes apart and just at the point where they were close enough to stop me really sleeping as each time I was almost asleep I had one, but they weren’t very painful and I could easily talk through them. I did manage to nap on and off until about 6am, when the girls also woke up.
> 
> 
> At 6am still nothing had changed and I was starting to worry that maybe I would need induction, but tried to remind myself I knew the pros and cons and even at 24hrs I didn’t have to agree to anything. My friend had agreed to go into work, and the girls weren’t allowed to be with me on my own. As everything was so slow, we decided my friend would go back to mine with the girls to sort out my dog, and then take my girls to my mum’s house so she could swap places. As things were so slow my mum decided to stay at home with the girls and give them breakfast etc. The midwives swapped over at 7.30 and brought me some breakfast and also asked if I was okay with a student (which I was ). At around 8.30 my mum messaged saying her friend would come up later to bring them all to the hospital so that after baby was born she could drive my car and us back home without leaving her car at the hospital. At 8.30 the contractions were still the same, and I decided to ask for my first internal (it was in my birth plan not to offer them routinely and only give on If I asked.) Well at 8.30am when she told me I was only 4cm I could have cried! I honestly thought I had no hope or that it was going to be hours more. Well around 5 minutes after the internal I was suddenly really struggling to cope with the contractions, they’d gone for not being a bother at all to me needing to really remind myself about breathing (very loudly through each contraction). The midwife said she was going to run the pool, I told her it was too early especially as I was only 4cm a few minutes ago, but she insisted that they could just add more hot water when it was needed, I let her get on with it, though was a little amazed when the water ran from the ceiling. Around 10 mins after the midwife ran the pool I ended up asking for gas and air, (I hadn’t planned on using it but there had been no real build up in the contractions and they'd gone from even 7 mins about 45 seconds and basically no pain to every 2 minutes lasting at least 1 minute often more and being extremely painful. I remember ringing my mum to ask how long she was going to be and she must have know too it was happening fast as she ordered a taxi to bring her and the girls to the hospital.
> 
> 
> Within a few minutes of my ringing her I started to transition (I know it was transitioning, as I always have 1 or 2 minutes of believing I can’t do it and saying so). I also remember telling the midwife that it was too fast, because I was 4cm not long ago. She was like no this it really it. And then out if the blue my body wanted to start pushing, I wasn’t even in the pool yet. I told the midwife I felt like I was getting ready to push and she helped me get into the pool around 9am. I remember one midwife offered to take come pictures and the other one stayed holding my hand through the contractions. I refused to push and just let my body do what It needed to do, especially as the children weren’t their. I managed to get the midwife to type in my phone passcode and ring my mum on loud speaker, don’t remember much about the call except her telling me the taxi driver was driving as fast as he could! I kept letting my body do what I needed during each contraction but didn’t push, as I really wanted the girls to be there, my body was naturally pushing a bit each time, but I knew I was safe to just let it do what I needed and not fight it. The midwife then told me my mum had text to say they were just pulling up (I learnt later that this text was at 9.08 am) and then all of a sudden, they were in the room. I remember crying at this bit as they’d made it in time. Both the girls came and stood round the front holding my hands and my mum was happy to take pictures. With the next few contractions I pushed with my body as I knew it was okay for baby to be born any time. I pushed until midwife said baby was crowning at which point I just let my body take over again. In end baby crowned and was born in the same motion, with tiny little coached pushed as per midwife’s instructions. I reached down and caught baby myself and lifted baby to the surface he was born at 9.17am, literally 9 minutes after my girls arrived at the hospital, if I’d have pushed with my body any earlier they probably would have missed it. I positioned baby so the girls and I could both see what sex baby was, no one told them they got to look themselves. By this point they were super emotional in the best was possible.
> 
> 
> After he was born I had wanted delayed cord clamping and they did this for as long as possible, in the end though apart from a gasp when he first came up from the surface baby was being a little too lazy to breathe on his own. They left him as long as possible, from inside my little bubble I remember the midwife telling the student they could leave the baby until the cord stopped pulsing as until then it was still providing him with enough oxygen. Only when it stopped and he still wasn’t breathing did they take him, after literally one minute of was screaming away and he was brought back to the pool, and the girls got to touch him for the first time. My eldest asked if they could know what name I’d chosen as I hadn’t told anyone and they loved it instantly I asked for a physiological third stage, which id never had with my other two (I had two injections with each of them and they’d made me so poorly). I held Everett the whole time whilst waiting for the placenta to deliver. Once the placenta had delivered, I transferred to the bed/not bed, and at no point did anyone try and take my (which is exactly how I wanted it in my birth plan) then the midwives left us alone to have a full golden hour or skin to skin. Once I’d had my golden hour each of the girls also had skin to skin time whilst the midwives checked I didn’t have any tears, I just had a little graze. I had a shower to clean up as part of my plan was that I also went basically straight home after he was born. Once I was cleaned up, they weighed baby and the girls and I dressed him together just like was in my birth plan. The midwives brought us more food, went and registered him to get him and NHS number and we were discharged and home within 3 hours of him being born. (with agreement for his hearing check to be as an out patient and his 6 hour check to be done within 72 hours of birth by a community midwife)
> 
> 
> I am so sorry it’s so long. I’ve added some family friendly pics too!
> 
> View attachment 1101770
> View attachment 1101771
> View attachment 1101772
> View attachment 1101773
> View attachment 1101774

That’s so wonderful apart from that nasty Dr. They are so uppity sometimes. 

So I know many women are against cervical checks, but in your case I felt like mentioning this. My midwife last birth had said that cervical checks can sometimes just give you the little boost you need to get to a 10, without even a stretch but just a check. With my last I had laboured for an hour (I labour under 4 hrs total) and expected to be in active labour and she offered a check, and I was only 2-3! I was so disappointed. But within the hour I was in transition. So it’s possible that little check got things going for your body. 

what a great story, lovely pics, so glad no tearing for you and your girls got to be there!! You are amazing!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> I don't know hon. If more ladies come In In labour then I cud be left waiting all day Tomorrow too.
> I really hope I can go in today still even if it is at 7pm..
> I'm so upset right now

Oh Sugger that is the absolute sh**.

I didn’t realize that could happen. One more day is not a lot but if your mind is set on it and ready to go it can be very depressing. Can you go get a massage or your favorite restaurant in the meantime at all?


----------



## Zoboe95

Aah so much to catch up on! 

@MadamRose your birthing story was lovely, but dramatic! 

@Suggerhoney so sorry about today, keeping my fingers crossed they get you in as soon as possible! 

@LoneWanderer hope you managed to get the jab! (Might have read that wrong, was that today?) 

I read a the comments on this thread, but I do sometimes get so left behind I don't manage to reply to them all, please don't think I'm being rude! 

I had a scan yesterday, and they reckon that by measurements I have a 7lb baby in here, but I really don't believe them still I just don't think one would fit to be honest! ...I find the whole scan process really odd though, the way they want the measurements to fit on their graph, therefore keep measuring until they get the number they want! ...they took one of my measurements 3 times yesterday! Like @Suggerhoney I just don't trust them weight wise good news is they have said I don't have to go for any more scans! 

No sign of labour here yet, partner went to see Mcfly last night (I'm so so jealous) and thought I would be phoning him half way through! ...we've been out and about to a gardens today, and again I had that fear, but all was good! Now just want to make it through tomorrow as I'm going to see Alfie Boe (I'll be impressed if anyone knows who that is) tomorrow evening! Then this baby can arrive! :holly:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Booo vaccine clinic was shut when we arrived, newspaper put the wrong times in. Gutted tbh, was all excited. Ah well, looks like a trip out of town this week to get one.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
Thank you for all the messages. 
I'm in hospital on delivery suite. Have a lovely room. I'm now number 1 priority. 
I don't have a midwife yet but will get one at 8pm when they change shifts and the night staff come on. 
We've not long got hear so just chilling at the moment. 
And thought it was a great time to update. 
Will keep u all as posted as I can.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Baby. Just because.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> Thank you for all the messages.
> I'm in hospital on delivery suite. Have a lovely room. I'm now number 1 priority.
> I don't have a midwife yet but will get one at 8pm when they change shifts and the night staff come on.
> We've not long got hear so just chilling at the moment.
> And thought it was a great time to update.
> Will keep u all as posted as I can.

Good luck! Hope all goes well, can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Baby has been quite today


LoneWanderer said:


> Baby. Just because.
> 
> View attachment 1101809


Awwwwww that face is everything he is so beautiful Lone. Thank you hon will keep u all posted xx


----------



## Bittersweet

Hope all goes smoothly suggar!

Lone that’s so annoying! All I see right now is drop ins being advertised so hopefully easy enough for you to get done. We continue to have a high rate so I’m really glad I got mine in pregnancy


----------



## MadamRose

Glad you are in now @Suggerhoney hope they get things going nice and quickly!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> Hope all goes smoothly suggar!
> 
> Lone that’s so annoying! All I see right now is drop ins being advertised so hopefully easy enough for you to get done. We continue to have a high rate so I’m really glad I got mine in pregnancy

Just tried to book online and the nearest one is 40 miles away!!

Hoping some more will pop up in the week. Be bloody typical if I've missed my chance to have it :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Last bump pic


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney beautiful!


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww no lone really?! How fustrating!! Are they not doing drop ins where you are as much? 

lovely suggar


----------



## xxmyheartxx

So glad you are there @Suggerhoney looking fab x


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney yay! So glad you are in and priority 1 with a nice room. What a relief! Lovely last bump pic! Next pic will be a baby!!!

@LoneWanderer ah he’s just so cute!! Sucks about the pop up being closed. Do y’all have like pharmacy’s there that offer them? That’s where we can walk up and get them here.

@Zoboe95 ya I don’t trust the scans either. They said my son would be about 7 and a half pounds. Next day he came
And was 9 pounds 12 oz. lol way off!!


----------



## Holmarie12

Good luck Sugar! I’m excited for the updates. 
Hope all goes smoothly xxx

I’m booked for induction next Sunday thank god- still got monitoring every other day a twice weekly scans. 
Hope everyone is okay xxx


----------



## Zoboe95

@Suggerhoney good luck!! 

@atx614 mine was the opposite they said 7ish and she was 5lb 9!


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer Omg he's gourgeous!!! Sorry about the jab thing fingers xd you can get a closer one!!

@Zoboe95 I so get that with the scans. I had one yesterday and measured babies tummy 3x the measurement said 42+weeks on 97th percentile but then she did it again and I could see she had left one whole bit off that said 39weeks on the 90th percentile and she left it at that! Didn't make me trust the scan if I'm honest! 

@Suggerhoney glad your in good luck with everything x


----------



## LoneWanderer

Arrrggghhh so my scar has started itching so intensely and I know that means it's healing but oh my fucking god I am going insane over here and there is nothing at all I can do about it! Honestly I preferred the pain, at least I could take painkillers for that! Waaaaaaaaa


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay ladies

So still not been started off. Was gonna be done at 11pm but there was a emergency so cudnt do it.
So midwife dimmed the lights and just said try and rest and that they probably will start me off in early hours of morning or morning. Tbh was OK with that because felt so tired.
Managed to have a little sleep but was woken by the emergency alarm. I've tried to go back to sleep but my reflux is so bad and so hard to get comfortable.
Dh is asleep in the chair.
So just letting him sleep. I've disturbed him a few times tho with the constant peeing.
It's now almost 4am.
I did get to go on the monitor and baby was fine.
She was gonna put the canula in my hand but then that emergency happened.
So still have to have that.
Not heard any more ladies in labour so hoping there quietening down now so I can get started off.
No idea if I will need the pessery or not but should get a internal to check as soon as they can start things.
So just kind of sat here waiting now.
Hopefully they can start me soon. 37+1 now and I've a feeling baby will be born today hopefully.

Just praying he will be healthy. 
Oh and I can have a epidural if i want one. And gass and air when I need it too. Such a lovely midwife but they change shifts again at 8am and I hope I don't get that stern old school one I had with Tommy. She wudnt let me have the gas and air and I was having painful contractions every 2 mins.
So don't want her. Hope I get someone nice and compassionate.

Hopefully my next update will be to say they have given me pessery or are breaking/have broken waters.


----------



## atx614

Aw man I’m sorry you had to wait an extra day, but laboring through the day instead of at night sounds much better. I hope you get a nice midwife too! And hopefully they get things started ASAP!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies.

So I am 1 to 2 cm dilated but cervix is still a bit long and back so just had the pessery and now sat on monitor and then were free to wonder about etc.


----------



## Skye75

Good luck @Suggerhoney!! been thinking of you all day yesterday and today (time difference, it's 2.15pm Sunday here!!)


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney hope the pessary doesn’t take too long to do it’s job!


----------



## Lucy3

Thinking of you @Suggerhoney <3


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sending lots of luck @Suggerhoney


----------



## Bittersweet

Hope pessary doesn’t take too long hun


----------



## LoneWanderer

Taking baby to meet his great grandma today, bit nervous about first lengthy car ride with two babies in tow but hey, gotta happen sometime!

Will be popping in here often for updates though, eeeek!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh yeah and I FINISHED THE DAMN FRAGMIN woooo no more bloody daily jabs for me!!!!

Honestly it's been the worst bit. I sacked the course off halfway through last time, so well chuffed to get through them all this time. Gold star for meeeeee <3


----------



## Bittersweet

Well done lone!!

wenare off to the shore today to let the wee man catch some fish in a fishing net. Baby was up loads in the night and oh had been out for a few for a work event


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer good job!! Good luck on your car trip!! How far of a drive is it?

@Suggerhoney youve got this! Hope it works quickly and baby is here soon!

@Bittersweet have a good time at the shore!


----------



## Zoboe95

Hope all is ok @Suggerhoney!


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer that intense itching :shudder: it really is soo awful try putting something cold on it, might help a Little! Have a great car journey! And well done for finishing the injections, iv had to hav 2 a day since 12 weeks and I can only manage 1 a day atm they hurt so so bad!! 

@Bittersweet I so wish my body wasn't so broken so I could go to the coast!! We only live about 30-40 mins from hunstanton but I just couldn't handle the walking right now xx


----------



## LoneWanderer

Catmumof4 said:


> @LoneWanderer that intense itching :shudder: it really is soo awful try putting something cold on it, might help a Little! Have a great car journey! And well done for finishing the injections, iv had to hav 2 a day since 12 weeks and I can only manage 1 a day atm they hurt so so bad!!
> 
> @Bittersweet I so wish my body wasn't so broken so I could go to the coast!! We only live about 30-40 mins from hunstanton but I just couldn't handle the walking right now xx

Since 12 weeks?!! Fuck me, that's rough! Here's me whinging about ten days over here(!) Absolute trooper, even just doing the one a day. Can't even imagine where you're finding space for them now tbh, I have struggled to get a new spot each time and I've got little spotty bruises everywhere. Much solidarity and sympathy from me!


----------



## LoneWanderer

So I got other half to snap my scar for me (I can't bloody see it under the bump overhang, and I was too squeamish to ever look with the first one, but got curious about this one) and honestly I'm pleasantly surprised, especially to say its a second one. Dunno what I expected, like a massive slash with frankenstein staples I guess haha! But nah its doing okay I think, can't believe a baby squeezed out of it.


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh lone that’s really nice and neat! 

I’ve been enjoying getting more out and about Sonots good. Knackard tbh but I guess this is my life now haja


----------



## Catmumof4

LoneWanderer said:


> Since 12 weeks?!! Fuck me, that's rough! Here's me whinging about ten days over here(!) Absolute trooper, even just doing the one a day. Can't even imagine where you're finding space for them now tbh, I have struggled to get a new spot each time and I've got little spotty bruises everywhere. Much solidarity and sympathy from me!

I have the most horrendous bruises can't do bump shots and I have loads and loads little lumps under the skin. I will say they are worse after having baby so your more then fine to have a moan!!
Your scar looks amazing! After my last section i had this horrendous blue thing (great use of English there) that was like a bandage but felt like the rubber u get on babybels. The whole thing had glue all over it and it was like molten rubber had been poured on me it was that sticky under it was the thinnest bit of gauze. I had to keep it on for 7 days so I couldn't air it etc but it was so so tight I couldn't sit up, turn over or even move in bed. When the nurse came to remove it at home I got an insane wax job! And because they had ripped me too much on my right side the gauze didn't cover the wound and that is y I couldn't move she nearly reopened the bit of wound it was stuck too so preying I don't have that again.... sorry that was a bit lengthy


----------



## LoneWanderer

Catmumof4 said:


> I have the most horrendous bruises can't do bump shots and I have loads and loads little lumps under the skin. I will say they are worse after having baby so your more then fine to have a moan!!
> Your scar looks amazing! After my last section i had this horrendous blue thing (great use of English there) that was like a bandage but felt like the rubber u get on babybels. The whole thing had glue all over it and it was like molten rubber had been poured on me it was that sticky under it was the thinnest bit of gauze. I had to keep it on for 7 days so I couldn't air it etc but it was so so tight I couldn't sit up, turn over or even move in bed. When the nurse came to remove it at home I got an insane wax job! And because they had ripped me too much on my right side the gauze didn't cover the wound and that is y I couldn't move she nearly reopened the bit of wound it was stuck too so preying I don't have that again.... sorry that was a bit lengthy

Oh I can sympathise there too! I got an awful tear from the dressing removal, I got given a negative pressure dressing over the main one, not a waxy thing like yours, but literally like six or seven strips of basically gauzy industrial strength duct tape. And yep that definitely took some hair and skin with it when they pulled it off!


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer wow line that looks like it is healing nicely!!


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer I don't think iv had one of them, from what I can remember of my first (was very traumatic with blood transfusion etc so I can't remember a lot) I had just gauze and tape? 
But will deffo remember to shave the night before with a new razor :haha: it's awful tender there so I feel for you having that done. The old scar is really itching me tonight did u ever get that before baby was born xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LoneWanderer said:


> So I got other half to snap my scar for me (I can't bloody see it under the bump overhang, and I was too squeamish to ever look with the first one, but got curious about this one) and honestly I'm pleasantly surprised, especially to say its a second one. Dunno what I expected, like a massive slash with frankenstein staples I guess haha! But nah its doing okay I think, can't believe a baby squeezed out of it.
> 
> View attachment 1101848

Wow that scar is healing very nicely. Must be why you’re feeling itchy right now!! Looks really nice for shy of 2 weeks!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Catmumof4 said:


> @LoneWanderer I don't think iv had one of them, from what I can remember of my first (was very traumatic with blood transfusion etc so I can't remember a lot) I had just gauze and tape?
> But will deffo remember to shave the night before with a new razor :haha: it's awful tender there so I feel for you having that done. The old scar is really itching me tonight did u ever get that before baby was born xx

Oh god yeah it was awful, as soon as bump started stretching it. I was waiting for the overhang to stretch out too but it never did so it was always hot and sticky on the old scar, especially when the heatwave kicked in!


----------



## Skye75

Hope all is well @Suggerhoney have been stalking for an update x


----------



## MadamRose

@Skye75 im the same I keep popping back to see if we have a update!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Me too! We’re all on pins and needles waiting for an update! I’m sure baby is out and she’s just resting now!! Hopefully!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've just finished a night shift and being checking for updates @Suggerhoney all night


----------



## LoneWanderer

Baby yet?


----------



## playgirl666

I have heard from @Suggerhoney I will let her update :) x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Harley-Oliver
Sunday 5th September 2021
10:18pm
Very painful labour and epidural didn't numb me down there so felt everything.
I will do a birth story when I feel a bit better and not so shaky and sore.
He was only 7lb 3oz looks so teeny and cute.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Suggerhoney said:


> Harley-Oliver
> Sunday 5th September 2021
> 10:18pm
> Very painful labour and epidural didn't numb me down there so felt everything.
> I will do a birth story when I feel a bit better and not so shaky and sore.
> He was only 7lb 3oz looks so teeny and cute.
> View attachment 1101889

Huge congratulations hun, he's gorgeous x


----------



## MrsKatie

Yaaaay @Suggerhoney he is absolutely gorgeous!!!! Huge congratulations and sorry for the difficult labor. I definitely know how that goes.
It looks like Down syndrome is not a concern either :) Your DH was right! Huge huge hugs!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrsKatie said:


> Yaaaay @Suggerhoney he is absolutely gorgeous!!!! Huge congratulations and sorry for the difficult labor. I definitely know how that goes.
> It looks like Down syndrome is not a concern either :) Your DH was right! Huge huge hugs!!


It was awful hon and the after pains are hurendous this time. Definitely feel done now and complete. 
No he is completely healthy no downs so grateful.


My hand looks so big and I only have small hands. So glad I packed tiny baby because its a tad big on him. Really was expecting he was going to be big but I was wrong. He's smaller than Tommy even tho my bump was bigger this time. I had loads of water.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Congratulations @Suggerhoney hes beautiful. Rest up x


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney ahhhhh he is sooooo cute!!!! Congrats!! I’m sorry the epidural didn’t numb, that’s terrible. He is just perfect! Congrats momma!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yayyy! Massive congrats, he's lovely. Looking forward to hearing more about him when you feel better <3


----------



## Bittersweet

Congratulations


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney he’s beautiful Hun! What a lovely weight! Definitely rest up look forward to reading your birthing story!


----------



## aymz1983

Congratulations @Suggerhoney have been stalking thread for update :D


----------



## Zoboe95

@Suggerhoney congratulations!! So so cute ❤️❤️ got to be my turn next, surely??


----------



## MadamRose

@Zoboe95 fingers crossed it’s you next!


----------



## Holmarie12

Congratulations sugar!!!!
He’s gorgeous look at his little face. 
I hope your feeling better soon xxx

6 days till D Day for me , can’t wait xxx


----------



## Catmumof4

Suggerhoney said:


> Harley-Oliver
> Sunday 5th September 2021
> 10:18pm
> Very painful labour and epidural didn't numb me down there so felt everything.
> I will do a birth story when I feel a bit better and not so shaky and sore.
> He was only 7lb 3oz looks so teeny and cute.
> View attachment 1101889

Omgosh he's so cute! Not quite the 7lb6 I guessed but still a brilliant weight!! Sorry the epi didn't help. Can't wait for an update

@LoneWanderer the pulling sounds so painful sometimes I think the belly overhang protects it a little from savage attack from other kids lol!! 

SO as for me I had consultant appointment today which was super eventful!! I totally broke down because of the issues iv been having (sod, fibro, pain induced incontinence, swelling, itching mental health and so much more) I just can't do anymore, my daughter asked if I didn't love her because I couldn't walk her in for her first day back and it just broke me. Well she called for mental health specialist (kim) who iv had a great relationship with and just opened up about everything. They are sending a special request through to the main mental health team and when they get the reply will be scheduling me in for next week!!!! It's open atm as to wether they want me to have the elective section I wanted or if they want me to have a mechanical induction. I just said whichever way just get the baby out safe. Only downside is I didn't get a answer today and have to wait for a phone call which will send me doolally lol!!! Sorry for the long post! X


----------



## Skye75

CONGRATULATIONS @Suggerhoney he is so gorgeous.


----------



## atx614

@Catmumof4 oh I am so happy for you that the end is near!! I hope they call and let you know soon so you have a date and know induction or section. It will be here before you know it!!


----------



## Neversayno

@Suggerhoney congratualtions honey he is just beautiful! What a lovely weight. I hope the after pains have subsided and you are able to get some rest. 

out of all the pregnancies I think yours has been the most challenging for you and you’ve been absolutely amazing! I’m so glad the outcome was as hoped and baby is super healthy. 

can’t wait to read birth story, I still haven’t been able to write mine; I’m still traumatised by the whole thing!


----------



## Neversayno

A week old in a mere few hours….how??? 

She’s so squishy!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yep surely you next Zo, then Cat very soon too... eeeek so exciting all these babies <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you so much ladies. 
@Zoboe95 hopefully u next hon. 
@Neversayno that's how I feel traumatised by the whole thing lol. So glad it's over and he's here safe. Definitely put me off having anymore. Was just awful. 
He is worth it all tho. 
We may be able to go home much earlier than planned. 
I really hope so because I'm hear on my own and even tho I'm in pain I've had to get up and get on with it. 
DH visits for 1 hour a day but its hard not having his help. 
Will be better at home.


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry girls really need to catch up soon my husband was taken to hospital with kidney stones not long after we got home taking in an ambulance then flown to mainland only got home on Saturday and he can’t really do anything so I’ve been doing it all myself :wacko:


----------



## Neversayno

@Suggerhoney hes so beautiful I LOVE the stripes!!! 

hope you get to go home soon; sorry to hear you had such an awful time too! They are so worth it but a week on I still feel pretty affected by the whole thing lol maybe when I’m healed I will feel even better about it all!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Suggerhoney said:


> Harley-Oliver
> Sunday 5th September 2021
> 10:18pm
> Very painful labour and epidural didn't numb me down there so felt everything.
> I will do a birth story when I feel a bit better and not so shaky and sore.
> He was only 7lb 3oz looks so teeny and cute.
> View attachment 1101889

Huge congratulations hun! Omg he is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Zoboe95

@wantingagirl such bad timing! I hope he is feeling better soon! 

@Suggerhoney so sorry you had a bad experience, worth it for that beautiful little one though! I hope you get to go home very soon!

And me ...I'm just sat here being impatient, thinking every little niggle could be a sign of something! Everyone told me this the she will be small and early, I should have known she would keep me waiting! I know 37+5 is still early, but it doesn't feel it!


----------



## atx614

@wantingagirl im so sorry! Yes horrible timing right when y’all got home. I hope he heals quickly.

@Suggerhoney he can only come one hour a day!? That sucks. I hope you can get home quickly too. Yes much easier with help.

@Zoboe95 i bet you’ll go soon! If you don’t go into labor on your own do you have an induction date?

Just got back from my growth scan and She's about 6 pounds, 3 oz right now. Head down which is good. But turned a bit sideways and looking up, which isn't ideal so hopefully she turns to face by back. Her head and legs are measuring a bit a head and her stomach is measuring a bit small. If she keeps growing at this rate she will be 7.5-8 pounds at birth which is good. Just have to make sure her stomach is growing to make sure she is getting the nutrients and my placenta isn't crapping out like it did at the end with my DD. I had to be induced early with her because I’d IUGR cause her stomach wasn’t growing so they will keep an extra eye on this one!


----------



## Zoboe95

@atx614 no induction date, they're pretty certain I will go naturally, and to be fair my midwife is pretty useless anyway! I do feel weird this afternoon, but I pushed a grumpy toddler round a shopping centre in her buggy this afternoon, so it could just be that! Only went because I knew it's air conditioned there, and said toddler is really grumpy when it's hot the things we do for our kids


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 I hope you so go early on your own! How far along were you when you had your first? Looks like you or @Catmumof4 will be next depending on the date they give her! Then I’ll be bringing up the rear lol. Is there anyone after me? 

We moved my older two kids’ seats around in our van today so baby will be right behind me and easy to get in and out. My oldest is in the back third row now. So we will see how she feels about that when we pick her up from school lol. Crib is all set up now and have the swing and bouncer out. Feel all ready except need to pack my bag still. Not sure why I keep putting it off.


----------



## Catmumof4

@atx614 thanks hun I hope they do contact me I got a call this morning and they want me to go to a meeting which I'm anxious about on Thurs bleurgh, very much looking forward to it being over!! 

@Zoboe95 things we do for the kids Lol!! Hope your able to rest up!!

@wantingagirl I'm so sorry your partner was taken that must have been so so awful for you!! Glad he's back now even if he can't do too much xx


----------



## Zoboe95

@atx614 I was 37+4 when I had no 1, and I'm 37+5 today, so I think that's why I'm getting impatient


----------



## atx614

I feel you! You are mentally done! My daughter was 38 weeks (induced not naturally), and even though she was induced mentally i was done with my son at 38 weeks. BUT he decides to come at 42 weeks lol. So I totally get being done. It’s super annoying when your mind is done but your body isn’t


----------



## Catmumof4

Mother nature messed up making it so long :haha:


----------



## Zoboe95

Debating going for a wander somewhere today to see if helps get things moving a little. Trouble is I have this fear of my waters going in a public place I have been popping a pad on before I go out, to try to catch some of it if it does, but they're making me really sore now! Cant win!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Two bloody weeks already, time is so weird! Drags so slow while you're waiting for the buggers to arrive, then flies past so fast once they get here! :o

Baby got a new bunny. Baby is not sure he likes it :rofl:


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer that is one shocked face!


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer haha love his surprises face!! I love when people take pictures of their baby next to their stuffed animals and then you can see how they grow! 

@Zoboe95 not sure what the weather is like there but maybe an outside walk! Then if your waters go no clean up lol. I can’t walk with a pad on either, too much chafing. It’s too hot here for an outside walk. Was 100 yesterday, ugh. But also can’t go anywhere inside to walk as I’m not vaccinated. So I’ve been trying to walk early mornings to beat the heat.


----------



## atx614

I’ve been buying WAY too much on Amazon lol. I think cause I am bored and stuck at home. I am trying to be more productive and do things like cleaning and stuff but I can do like 30 mins and then am tired and go sit down. And then I am on my phone and somehow end up on Amazon lol


----------



## Zoboe95

@atx614 hot hot hot here too! Fully vaccinated though, so fairly safe to go where I want! Just thinking I might go get some lunch somewhere ...last time I had no mat leave before baby arrived, and this time I almost feel guilty for the time! I know it's ridiculous, but I feel like I could be working, therefore seems wrong to be off!


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 enjoy your free time! You won’t have it soon lol. This is my first time with free time before baby gets here and I would totally be out and about if I could. So enjoy it for both of us lol.


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer he is just sooo cute look at that face!! 

@Zoboe95 did u go for lunch or a walk? 

@atx614 such a shame you can't go out! Xxx


----------



## Bittersweet

How is everyone pregnant and babies? 

mom pretty sure I’ve a blocked duct. A bit painful to feed but more painful to touch tried massage pumping feeding etc not leaving :(. Baby has tt so got hospital tomorrow to see about cutting it which might help get a deeper latch thus unblock


----------



## Zoboe95

@Catmumof4 bit of both, went for a classy lunch in Morrisons cafe then a wander around the retail park! And my waters didn't go, so no embarrassment today! ...achey back tonight, but that's probably the heat! Went into next, and they have so many cute sleep suits at the moment, I was very good and didn't buy any! Said to oh I will go back and buy one once baby is born and I know what size she is! 

Blocked duct sounds painful


----------



## LoneWanderer

Baby discharged from midwife care but I'm not, got to go back next week as I'm bleeding a lot (it had stopped but came back quite suddenly) so there's a slight worry I might have some retained placenta. Hope not as the D&C is not my idea of a relaxing post-section recovery activity(!) 

Though I think I'm just overdoing it tbh. Mad how they tell you to get on your feet and walk about to prevent blood clots and speed up healing - but then they tell you to rest up to prevent excessive bleeding! Can't bloody win
:holly:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
Oh no hon I hope there is nothing retained and u won't need any more surgery. 
Love his cute little face I'm sure he will get used to his new soft toy haha. 

@Zoboe95 
Hope something starts soon hon. 

@wantingagirl 
So sorry to hear about DH how awful I hope he gets well soon. 

@atx614 
It's hot here but colder tonight I'm still in hospital but thankfully I have a Dison fan in my my room which has helped today. Got the window slightly open now listening to the rain. 

@Neversayno 
I'm gonna put my birthday story up really soon. Maybe tomorrow. See how I'm feeling. 


My milk has started to come in and my boobs are sore. 
Still bleeding but nothing worrying and pains feel like bad period pains but come and go. Walking around alot now. I have been put in a room of my own and it's lovely. So can walk around and stretch my body. 
Having the fragmin injections now. Today was my 2nd lot but I have 8 more to go so will definitely be taking them home with me urghh they sting so bad. 
Can't wait to go home. 

Cud see dh more it he was allowed to bring Tommy up here but I'm aloud DH as a visitor.
So he pops up for 1 hour in the morning and another hour in the evening.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Harley has just been weighed and he was 7lb 3oz at birth and now he's only 6lb 6oz and there a bit worried..
Got someone coming to talk to me in a moment.


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney totally normal for them to loose up to a pound until your milk comes in. Now that your milk is coming in I bet he starts gaining.

@LoneWanderer ugh I’m so sorry you are bleeding a lot. Hopefully it calms down when you rest up


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney totally normal for them to loose up to a pound until your milk comes in. Now that your milk is coming in I bet he starts gaining.
> 
> @LoneWanderer ugh I’m so sorry you are bleeding a lot. Hopefully it calms down when you rest up


Oh hon I wish that was the case but I'm not breastfeeding because I can't becuase of my immunesuppresent medication. 
So he is formula fed. 
They said it may be a case that he's just not a very hungry baby. We just don't want him to lose anymore. He's so teeny tiny. 
So glad I mainly packed tiny baby stuff becuase the first size stuff is absolutely massive on him. Tiny baby fits him best but still big. 

Tiny baby is up to 6lb 6oz
First size is up to 9lb then after that it's 0-3. 
I did pack a few first size because I thought he was gonna be over 8lbs so I just packed it incase. 
Buts it's absolutely massive on him in length and wipth. 
Oh well least I got plenty of bits he can grow into now and i guess I get to keep him as a baby for longer becuase he's smaller but I'm a bit worried. 
Let's just hope he doesn't lose anymore because if he does they said it cud mean there is a problems. 
But if he gains even just a tiny bit it means he's just not a very hungry baby. Hope it's that.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So there gonna weigh Harley again tonight and providing he hasn't lost any more weight then we can probably go home tomorrow. He drank over half a bottle this morning so hopefully he keeps that up all day. Just took this of him. 
4 days old 6lbs 6oz. Got his little teddies in there. That mouse is only the size of a finger but looks bigger in photo. We used it with Tommy too for first photos but not had the womon that does the photos come around this time. 
Never mind will be taking plenty myself. 
Can't get enough of this little man. He is such s chilled good baby. Feeling so incredibly blessed. He was worth all the pain. 



Harley-Oliver. 4 days old. 6lbs 6oz<3


----------



## Bittersweet

He’s so gorgeous hun!


So I have masistis. I’m in so much pain I ache and yeah. 
Gonna push for her tie to be snipped today as I suspect the tie prevents a deeper latch which has caused this. Just waiting on oh to finish his work call and see if he’ll nip and get my anti biotics for me or keep baby so o can do the quick 10mi. Run


----------



## LoneWanderer

Bittersweet said:


> He’s so gorgeous hun!
> 
> 
> So I have masistis. I’m in so much pain I ache and yeah.
> Gonna push for her tie to be snipped today as I suspect the tie prevents a deeper latch which has caused this. Just waiting on oh to finish his work call and see if he’ll nip and get my anti biotics for me or keep baby so o can do the quick 10mi. Run

Oh that sucks! Get the antibiotics in ASAP. I found it helped to do a double dose soon as they arrived and then follow the schedule after that - and lots of warm showers while massaging the clog out too. It's rough though, I feel your pain! Not happened to me yet this time but I expect its round the corner as I dont feed, just express for bottles, so hard to always get everything out. Hope you feel better very soon - and hope the procedure sorts that tie out too!


----------



## LoneWanderer

This little weirdo actually slept through last night - 11pm to 5am - like what the fuck?! Had to wake him and force food in otherwise I think he would have gone til actual morning. He was taking full bottles every 90 mins before bed though so not too concerned, it's like he crams the whole night's food into a few hours then sleeps it off! :rofl:


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney im glad he took the whole 4iz bottle! Hopefully he gains when they way him this evening so y’all can go home. He is so precious! Love the pics!

@Bittersweet ouch! I’m so sorry! I had it with my son and I pumped a lot and that helped! Also used a heating pad and, ahem a vibrator lol. I know it sounds weird lol, but just put the vibrator on your breast and it works it out. Once my son had his tongue tie clipped he could latch much better, but I waited so long until 6 months and I was just so done breastfeeding then so didn’t get to experience the good latch really. So I am glad you will get it clipped early. 

@LoneWanderer omg so jealous he is sleeping through the night already. That is amazing!! Has your bleeding lightened up any?


----------



## Bittersweet

Thank you hun they snipped it so that’s helpful and showed me the koala position so il be keeping that up. I was using a haakaa pump and she said to lay off jist now and use my electric as electric stimulates a feed whereas haakaa just sucks basically so over stimulating the breast. 

I feel so cold and flu like it’s awful! Gonna chill on sofa maybe get an hour nap in before she wakes for another feed


----------



## Catmumof4

Zoboe95 said:


> @Catmumof4 bit of both, went for a classy lunch in Morrisons cafe then a wander around the retail park! And my waters didn't go, so no embarrassment today! ...achey back tonight, but that's probably the heat! Went into next, and they have so many cute sleep suits at the moment, I was very good and didn't buy any! Said to oh I will go back and buy one once baby is born and I know what size she is!
> 
> Blocked duct sounds painful

Sounds delicious I love Morrison's cafe haha!! 



LoneWanderer said:


> Baby discharged from midwife care but I'm not, got to go back next week as I'm bleeding a lot (it had stopped but came back quite suddenly) so there's a slight worry I might have some retained placenta. Hope not as the D&C is not my idea of a relaxing post-section recovery activity(!)
> 
> Though I think I'm just overdoing it tbh. Mad how they tell you to get on your feet and walk about to prevent blood clots and speed up healing - but then they tell you to rest up to prevent excessive bleeding! Can't bloody win
> :holly:

2 weeks after having Bonnie by section I stood up and whoosh blood everywhere blue lighted up but luckily I only had an infection they gave me antibiotics and a pill to make me contract down some more! I hope u dont havr to go for d&c



Bittersweet said:


> He’s so gorgeous hun!
> 
> 
> So I have masistis. I’m in so much pain I ache and yeah.
> Gonna push for her tie to be snipped today as I suspect the tie prevents a deeper latch which has caused this. Just waiting on oh to finish his work call and see if he’ll nip and get my anti biotics for me or keep baby so o can do the quick 10mi. Run

SO sorry your suffering iv not had it before thank God but sore boobs are the worst!!



LoneWanderer said:


> This little weirdo actually slept through last night - 11pm to 5am - like what the fuck?! Had to wake him and force food in otherwise I think he would have gone til actual morning. He was taking full bottles every 90 mins before bed though so not too concerned, it's like he crams the whole night's food into a few hours then sleeps it off! :rofl:

I would be well happy if baby did that especially as he fizzles before bed!


----------



## Bittersweet

She got snipped and I’ve got my anti bitocs and I feel like hell


----------



## LoneWanderer

Urgh so like three days ago I passed what I would swear was my mucus plug, like a slimy yellow lump, and then today the same except it was bloody and like really thick jelly. Just like my last show. Weirdness eh? :rofl:

Some bleeding still but nothing too alarming, still would rather it wrapped itself up. Supposed to be going to an evening do for friend's wedding tonight, taking baby (other half and toddler did the whole day but no way I can face it), anyway I dunno if I can be arsed given that doing too much seems to set me off again.


----------



## MadamRose

Can’t believe this was taken on Tuesday - can’t believe where the time is going! I want him to stay little forever!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet tongue ties are awful we’ve got to travel an hour to get Everett’s snipped Monday as our local hospital has a 14 week wait. Gently massaging the area that’s swollen while feeding should help with the mastitis - it’s horrible!


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet im so glad you were able to get it snipped! And I’m sorry you aren’t feeling well, hopefully the antibiotics kick it quickly!

@MadamRose I LOVE his outfit! Ah so precious!! 

@LoneWanderer glad the bleeding has slowed. Hm that’s weird about a mucous plug after birth. Are you still feeling dizzy and things? I know they already tested you for an infection but the mucous stuff may be something worth bringing up with them again. 

I’m only 1cm dilated. And he said my cervix is still really high. Ugh. I am trying to walk, squat and bounce on the ball, but I’m just so damn tired. I can walk like 15 mins and then I am done and my bump is so hard from walking. Finally packed my hospital bag though! 37 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Catmumof4

@atx614 I'm the same with the bump going solid when I walk it's hard to get anything done!! 1cm is great progress at 36 weeks! Get bouncing on a birth ball and should bring baby's head down and help with the thinning out etc!

@LoneWanderer iv never had .ucuos plug after section? Could it be a missed infection?

@MadamRose what a gourgeous outfit! They definitely grow too fast which is sad.

As for me. I had a mental health review because iv been in a seriously dark place just lately and they have moved my section to no.later then 37 weeks which is a week today!!!! This time next week I could be holding Sophia!! I have to wait for a call about what day that will be which is sooo annoying bit just glad it's getting sorted x


----------



## Zoboe95

I have a nagging ache at the bottom of my back tonight ...could be nothing ...could be because I've done too much today, but you just never know, it might be the start of something!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Pic of the baby yelling at his elephant.

I mean, I'm already on antibiotics so if it was an infection it should be clearing up already anyway so I dunno. See how it goes. 

Been out at a wedding party with the smallest baby this eve, nice to be dressed up and out but might have been a little ambitious coz I'm knackered now! Skipped the day do though, other half took toddler to that- who looked so damn cute in his little suit!


----------



## atx614

@Catmumof4 im so happy they are getting you in for induction next week! What a relief!!

@Zoboe95 FXd it turns into something for you!!! 

@LoneWanderer wedding party sounds fun!! Glad you are able to get out! Aw he’s so cute! I love his outfit, like a little man all dressed up!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@LoneWanderer pretty sure mucus can be a totally normal part of your lochia! When the bleeding starts to slow down it can show up I think.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 

Lovely photos hon. Ure eldest looks like a little Peaky Blinder just so cute. So weird about the mucas plug. Does sound like that's what it is. Cud it be that that caused the bleeding. Like ure body has been trying to get rid but cudnt? Hope things settle now. 

Laughing so much at little man shouting at his elephant so funny and so cute. Hope u had a nice time at the wedding. 
So good little man Is going through the night already that's amazing. 

@Bittersweet 
Oh hon I had mistitis with our 10 year old ds. It's absolutely agony so I'm so sorry ure going through this. Hopefully the antibiotics kick in quickly. 
Glad the tongue tie has been fixed.

@Catmumof4 
Urghhhh why didn't they just give u a date that's so annoying. Surely they cud of just booked u in. Don't know if u will get a time till the day like me but they booked my date when I was 35+4 weeks. 
I know I had to wait a extra day for my induction but that cudnt be helped there just crazy busy.
Hope they give u ure date soon. Hopefully for 37 weeks. I was told no later than 37 because if my liver transplant and being really high risk. I went to 37+1 which wasn't to bad. Not long now hon. 

@MadamRose 
Loving the outfit so much. 

So hopefully home for us today. He's been feeding much better. The bottles are so tiny that they use In hospital and not in oz but he's having just over half of it with some feeds now and half at other times. Tommy used to drain the whole thing. LOL. 
They will weigh him today because they were too busy last night. And then hopefully if all is good it's home day. 
Really worrying how Tommy will react with the baby. 
He's seen him on video call but didn't show much interest. My 8 year dd is besotted with him and can't wait till we come home. 

My milk came in full blown yesterday and oh my the paaaain. Feels like there gonna burst. There Rock hard and huge. 
Just have to wait for them to go down. 
Managed to get some sleep last night inbetween feeds. 
He fed at 10pm 1am then 5am. He's sleeping again now but next feed at 8am. 

It's horrible when ure boobs are so sore because it hurts to cuddle baby. I'm having 2 codeine and 2 paracetamol every 4 hours and that is helping take the edge off.
Wish I cud breastfeed but can't due to meds. 
But he's content and he's getting on well with feeding now and I know formula is way better than it used to be. 

He's on Hiip Organic and I'm praying that will help prevent colic and reflux. Tommy had colic and reflux so bad from 3 weeks old and it was so hard. 
He just didn't get on with cow and gate or SMA. 
I did so much googling and Hiip organic was the one everyone was raving about because its more finely milled and gentle on there Tummy. With in a few days of switching Tommy to it he was so much better. 
So we have gone for it strait away this time. 
I brought Nuby bottles which are at home so hope he will be ok with those too.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@atx614 
I was 1 to 2cm dilated at 37+1. 
But cervix was still back and thick so it had to thin out. That's why I had to have the pessery. It had to be taken out 45 mins later will talk more about that In my birth story.


----------



## Suggerhoney

My Birth Story

So as u all know I was booked to be induced on Saturday 4th September. I had to wait for a phone call with a time to go in.
It got to 11am ish and no call and my anxiety was through the roof.
So I phoned them and the lady was lovely. Said she wud chat with the doctors and call Me back in half hour but did warn me they were very busy as loads of womon in labour and emergencies.
She called back a hour later and told Me I had to wait for them to call me again at 6pm.

Was a really long boring anxious day. It got to 6:15pm and no phone call so I called them. Was told they was just about to phone me but said its still manic so wud have to wait. I explained how anxious I was and how I was told I had to be induced no later than 37 weeks as stated by my liver consultant.
She looked up the letter sent by my liver consultant and said we do really need to get u in and get things going. In the end she just said come up. She warned I may be put on the ward and I may not get a midwife right away because of how busy they are but explained if I was In at least they can monitor etc.

So by 7pm we were up the hospital. Had to wait in the small waiting room in delivery but only about 15 mins' and I was told they had a delivery suit free but wud have to wait for a midwife. Was took around to my suite and we made ourselves at home.

At about 9 pm after the night staff came in we met my midwife who was lovely.
She told me she was looking after another lady but wud start the induction at 11pm.
However a massive emergency happened so was told to get some sleep and they will start the induction as soon as they can.
Didn't sleep well but at 6am the induction was started and the pessery was inserted. I was then strapped to the the monitor.
Thinking nothing wud happen for ages and looking forward to getting off the monitor so we cud go walking and go to the canteen.

But within minutes of the pessery going in I was in the most worst pain EVER' It was constant pain. Felt like I was being sliced open in my lower belly and also felt like my spine was being ripped out. New something was wrong so pressed buzzer.
I was in so much pain I cudnt get any relief at all.
Turned out the pessery had made me hyper stimulate.
They gave me gas and air which didn't do anything.
And they took the pessery out again.
It took over a hour for my uterus to calm down and by that point I was having contractions.
I had to have the epidural because of the hyper stimulation and when that kicked in it was bliss. My uterus calmed right down and I just continued to contract.
Cervix was checked around 9am and I was 3cm so broke my waters. Contractions had settled and it took ages for them to start again' but when they did they were huge contractions and got close together quickly.

By 5pm I was 4cm and in established labour.
The epidural started to wear off and I started feeling pain down there. Next time I was checked I was 5cm.
Then the pressure down there was getting so bad and cud feel it in my butt and vjjj.
Had to go back on the gas because I cud feel it all. 9:30pm I was 10cm but told to hold off a hour from pushing.
But my body held off for as long as it cud but I cudnt hold it anymore. She said just go with it so we started pushing.
Forgot how tireing the pushing part was.
I kept being sick all throughout labour because my acid reflux was so bad so I kept being sick was horrible.
Felt him come down and cud feel his head was pushing right down on that bit between vjj and butt. The pressure was INTENCE. 

And at 10:18 pm on Sunday 5th September he was born and put strait on me.
Best feeling ever I cried tears or joy and relief that he was finally here.

Then it all happened and I started hemorrhaging badly. This was just b4 the placenta. The buzzer was pressed and everyone came running in the room.
I lost a unit and a half of blood and it brought everything back from dd Birth.
I was so scared.
But thankfully the midwife managed to stop the bleeding and the placenta came out in one piece.
And thankfully I didn't need to go to theatre.
That's what I was really scared about.
I had some drip up that helped my uterus to contract back down but that was causing so much pain that I had to have the gas again 
Once the drip was over tho it was alot better.

So yeah that's about it really.
Established labour was 5 hours and 18 mins but I was in early labour from 7am that morning.
Did feel everything with the pushing because my epidural only numbed my back and stomach but not down there.
So the pushing part was painful. Felt like he was never going to come out.

Was so looking forward to the tea and toast after. But I was so sick because of the acid that I cudnt even drink the tea or eat the toast.
But I did have some the next morning.

So yeah was traumatic but worth it.
We haven't rulled out ever having another.
But I know I'm not young even tho I feel young. But I'm 42 in December and if I was to come off the mini pill I wud want to wait until Harley was at least over a year old.
And I will be coming up to 43 by then so I know its unlikely.
But u never know.

They had the oldest womon give birth last month. The oldest one so far at my hospital was 48 but now that's been beaten.

Last month a lady gave birth and her pregnancy was a shock because she thought she had cancer like her mum. Who had died from cancer. So this womon thought she was dieing from cancer but turned out she was pregnant.
She is 54 years old.
Yes 54 just wow.


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney wow! I am so sorry you hemorrhages! But sooooo thankful they stopped the bleed. How traumatic! Why did they have you wait an hour before pushing when you were 10cm?! I’m so sorry you felt everything too. The pressure is rough. I still haven’t decided if I will get an epidural this time or not. I haven’t had one before and I kinda want to try one lol. So hoping he has gained and you get to go home! It will be an adjustment for tommy but he will get used to it and love having a playmate as a toddler.


----------



## atx614

It’s 5:12 am here. And I have woken up and am super crampy in my lower abdomen. But it’s not like tightening coming and going. Just like a constant cramp. But I’m not doing anything, just sitting in bed. Anyone have anything similar before?


----------



## Suggerhoney

So he's just been weighed again and is now 6lb 5oz so he's lost another oz. .
There still letting me go home and we have to stick with the every 3 hour feeding.
If he loses anymore weight the we both will be re admitted to hospital.


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> It’s 5:12 am here. And I have woken up and am super crampy in my lower abdomen. But it’s not like tightening coming and going. Just like a constant cramp. But I’m not doing anything, just sitting in bed. Anyone have anything similar before?

I had that with my eldest son. They said it was a irritated uterus. Hope it eases off soon hon or even better puts you in labour??


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney because this is a super specialised team I'm not following the usual patterns they are putting a extra team together to do my section, not from the diary. That's y I couldn't get my date yesterday cos they are rounding them all up haha. It will definite be next week just need to coordinate everyone lol 

@LoneWanderer glad you got to go and your Los are soooooo cute!! 

@atx614 That's how my 3rd labour started!! Eeekkk good luck girl!!!

As for me no phone call yet! Was so hoping it would be this morning which is stupid midwives don't do anything on a schedule :haha: would they ring on a weekend do you think? Just thinking if I don't get a call today and they don't do weekends they are pushing it for time? Xx


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh my suggar that sounds eventful glad everyone is okay! 

Ee weight loss have they said why? Especially if he’s formula fed? 


I’m a bit better today still feel icky abs sore abs my boob is red but I’m okays


----------



## Zoboe95

I've missed so much on here again! Cute outfit @LoneWanderer! 

@Suggerhoney that's a dramatic birth story! My first was born 5lb 9, and dropped to about 5lb before starting to gain again! Glad you're feeling better now, and FX you get home very soon! 

Afm ...still pregnant ...looking at photos today, I'm actually smaller still now than I was when dd1 was born at 37 weeks! Quite uncomfortable though! ...been to pizza hut tonight and absolutely stuffed myself, not sure I'd have the energy to push if I went into labour tonight also have no childcare until late tonight, so it would be a little impractical! ...partners birthday tomorrow, so we could be sharing birthdays! :holly:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Urgh expressing milk is DULL, I'd forgotten what a bloody effort it is! Baby doing well on formula with just the odd bit extra, so I'm happy to stop whenever, just wanna get the covid jabs (maybe first one today if time allows) and give him chance to get the benefit of that before I pack it in.


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 oh that would be awesome if they shared a birthday!!

@LoneWanderer yes it’s so hard to express! Do you have a good pump? Makes all the difference! Though being hooked up and just sitting there sucks. I hope you are able to get a jab today! Did the pop up come back or do you have to travel far for it?

@Catmumof4 how are you doing hun?

37 weeks today for me! C’mon down baby lol. Going to try and walk farther and faster and bounce on my ball more this week. Hoping that progresses things.


----------



## Bittersweet

Happy full term!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Boom! Jab one in the bag! Very very very happy indeed, wish it wasn't such a wait for #2 but hey, it's a start! 

Now just a wait to see what it does to me - I know two people who very recently had babies and both had a rough time with the side effects, so maybe I'm the lucky statistic who sails through symptom free... but whatever I may get, it sure will be better than the dreaded covid! <3
:holly:


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer FX you don't get too many symptoms, I just had a couple of really tired hours, and a really dead arm for a while! ...if you have an electric pump, do you have a pumping bra? Game changer in my opinion!


----------



## LoneWanderer

I've thought about getting one but I gave up so quick with #1 (did two months) that I wasn't sure it'd be worth it... Yeah I am feeling proper knackered this aft tbh but I dunno if thats newborn and toddler tired or jab tired. After sleeping through the other night, baby made up for it last night and didn't settle til 2:30am!


----------



## Zoboe95

I bought mine super cheap on Amazon last time!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LoneWanderer said:


> Boom! Jab one in the bag! Very very very happy indeed, wish it wasn't such a wait for #2 but hey, it's a start!
> 
> Now just a wait to see what it does to me - I know two people who very recently had babies and both had a rough time with the side effects, so maybe I'm the lucky statistic who sails through symptom free... but whatever I may get, it sure will be better than the dreaded covid! <3
> :holly:

Good luck with your symptoms! Smart to try and get baby some antibodies with your milk. I may do that too since I’m waiting for my shot. My DH didn’t have any side effects with his first, my mom just had a sore arm. I think the 2nd one is worse usually. Anyways hopefully doesn’t mess with you too much as you’re probably not feeling 100% yet again after delivery!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LoneWanderer said:


> I've thought about getting one but I gave up so quick with #1 (did two months) that I wasn't sure it'd be worth it... Yeah I am feeling proper knackered this aft tbh but I dunno if thats newborn and toddler tired or jab tired. After sleeping through the other night, baby made up for it last night and didn't settle til 2:30am!

Or grab a cheap sports bra and cut slots in it is another idea! But I’m sure Amazon has them for just as cheap.


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 happy full term!!!

@Zoboe95 how many weeks are you now?

@LoneWanderer hope the side effects are okay! I need to sort out my first jab but waiting another week or two especially as if it knocks me I’ll be trying to look after 3 children all by myself!

@Suggerhoney glad you got to go home, I hope he doesn’t lose any more weight! How was Tommy with him?


----------



## Zoboe95

@MadamRose 38 weeks and 2 days. I know I'm being impatient, but the whole way through all the professionals said she would be early, so I was all geared up for it! I also hate sitting around doing nothing!


----------



## MadamRose

Zoboe95 said:


> @MadamRose 38 weeks and 2 days. I know I'm being impatient, but the whole way through all the professionals said she would be early, so I was all geared up for it! I also hate sitting around doing nothing!

Nope I get you my midwife was convinced I wouldn’t make it to 38 weeks - how wrong she was :rofl:


----------



## Zoboe95

@MadamRose glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## atx614

I wish they would never say they think you will be early! Makes the end miserable when you aren’t!! When’s your next appt @Zoboe95 ?


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer soooo happy for you that you got the first shot done!! How long do you have to wait? I think it’s 3 weeks between shots here


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> @LoneWanderer soooo happy for you that you got the first shot done!! How long do you have to wait? I think it’s 3 weeks between shots here

3?! It's like 12 here! 8 if we are lucky.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LoneWanderer said:


> 3?! It's like 12 here! 8 if we are lucky.

Oh wow ours is only 2 here.


----------



## atx614

8 wow!! I wonder why it’s so long?! Maybe it’s a different shot so the wait time is different.


----------



## Catmumof4

atx614 said:


> @Zoboe95 oh that would be awesome if they shared a birthday!!
> 
> @LoneWanderer yes it’s so hard to express! Do you have a good pump? Makes all the difference! Though being hooked up and just sitting there sucks. I hope you are able to get a jab today! Did the pop up come back or do you have to travel far for it?
> 
> @Catmumof4 how are you doing hun?
> 
> 37 weeks today for me! C’mon down baby lol. Going to try and walk farther and faster and bounce on my ball more this week. Hoping that progresses things.

Thank u hun still super excited only 4 days to go!!! We went out yesterday and I found in far too independent for a wheelchair!! How are you doing hun happy 37 weeks!!!




LoneWanderer said:


> Boom! Jab one in the bag! Very very very happy indeed, wish it wasn't such a wait for #2 but hey, it's a start!
> 
> Now just a wait to see what it does to me - I know two people who very recently had babies and both had a rough time with the side effects, so maybe I'm the lucky statistic who sails through symptom free... but whatever I may get, it sure will be better than the dreaded covid! <3
> :holly:

Yeey for the first jab! Did you have to go far for it? I had a 6week wait i think but could have been 8 lol!!


----------



## Zoboe95

@atx614 got no more scans booked now, but seeing midwife either weds or Thurs this week, can remember to be honest!


----------



## MadamRose

atx614 said:


> 8 wow!! I wonder why it’s so long?! Maybe it’s a different shot so the wait time is different.

Some makes are they same some aren’t but our government and scientific advisors decided on 12 weeks (it got reduced to 8 when it really peaked and they wanted people double jabbed faster)


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose that makes sense. Seems like it will last longer too with the shots farther apart. We are having a problem now where people are needing boosters cause the efficiency is wearing off after about 6-8months. It’s a mess.

@Catmumof4 eeek four more days! I’m so excited for you!!! Anything big you need to get done before the big day? I am doing pretty good. I have been in a lot more pain this last week and doctor said I have SPD which I know you have too! Mine isn’t severe though but does hurt to get up and down and cough or move funny. Even when yelling at my kids lol, cause I think I tighten muscles. Still 15 more days for me until induction, but I have a lot to do so am okay with it, though I still hope she comes before that. My house needs deep cleaned but hubby will have to help a lot as bending sucks. So we will see how clean it gets.

@Zoboe95 im glad you get to see the midwife. Hopefully she can give you a sweep to get things started!! I have a scan and appt tomorrow again and then one more the next Monday. That is the ONLY good thing about gestational diabetes; lots of checks and scans at the end.


----------



## Catmumof4

atx614 said:


> @MadamRose that makes sense. Seems like it will last longer too with the shots farther apart. We are having a problem now where people are needing boosters cause the efficiency is wearing off after about 6-8months. It’s a mess.
> 
> @Catmumof4 eeek four more days! I’m so excited for you!!! Anything big you need to get done before the big day? I am doing pretty good. I have been in a lot more pain this last week and doctor said I have SPD which I know you have too! Mine isn’t severe though but does hurt to get up and down and cough or move funny. Even when yelling at my kids lol, cause I think I tighten muscles. Still 15 more days for me until induction, but I have a lot to do so am okay with it, though I still hope she comes before that. My house needs deep cleaned but hubby will have to help a lot as bending sucks. So we will see how clean it gets.
> 
> @Zoboe95 im glad you get to see the midwife. Hopefully she can give you a sweep to get things started!! I have a scan and appt tomorrow again and then one more the next Monday. That is the ONLY good thing about gestational diabetes; lots of checks and scans at the end.

Tomorrow I have to take my daughter for a taster session 9-10.30 then go for the second steroid and all the pre op bits at 11, then two of the kittens are going to their home and I have to grab a few groceries then my partner take me home and that's it, I will be isolating until Thurs when she gets here!!! I have to stay in a min of 72 hrs to check for withdrawal from the meds I'm on, partner won't be able to come up much because of the kids but I don't mind much because it's just me and Sophia time. Lol. 
Spd sucks soo bad!! I seriously hope yours stays manageable!! My partner rented a wheelchair for me this time and I'm just too self dependant i hated it but it was nice to get out and about. Xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies.

Sorry I've not been on here. We came home Friday evening do been spending quality family time together. 
Harley has settled in lovely and is such a good baby. I feel so blessed. 

I had him weighed again today and he has put on a bit but they were hoping he wud or put on more. 
He is 6lb 9oz now and 1 week old. 
Such a little dot he just makes my heart melt. 

Everyone loves him and Tommy has been OK. I think he really wants to play with the baby and doesn't really understand why baby can't play just yet haha. He gives Harley his Dummy and he keeps pointing to harleys nose and says nose haha. 
The cats have become protective over Harley too which is nice. 
Got some photos of my eldest 2 and lilly holding Harley and also my nanna and MIL and FIL. 



In a little happy new born bubble right now and I do apologise for not coming on here much. 

Just thought I wud pop on and see how ure all doing and if any more babies have been born. 

Looks like @Catmumof4 is next or maybe you @Zoboe95? 

Happy full term @atx614.


----------



## Suggerhoney




----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney aw love all the pics! And so glad he is gaining now!!

@Catmumof4 im so sorry your spd and pain is gone! Does it go away after birth or does it take awhile?


----------



## Catmumof4

@Suggerhoney what lovely photos to treasure forever!

@atx614 iv only ever had spd in 1 other pregnancy but was quite mild (didn't feel it at th time though :haha: ) and that went straight after birth, Dr Google has said it can last up to a year tho :cry: 
Hope your doing Ok? Xx


----------



## Zoboe95

@Suggerhoney not that I'm pessimistic, I reckon @Catmumof4 is next, I reckon this one has decided to stay put in here where she's cosy!


----------



## Catmumof4

Zoboe95 said:


> @Suggerhoney not that I'm pessimistic, I reckon @Catmumof4 is next, I reckon this one has decided to stay put in here where she's cosy!

You never know hun! 3 days to go for me. Just had 2nd steroid hurt like a bitch!!! Pre op made it feel real tho! X


----------



## atx614

@Catmumof4 up to a year?! Good god I hope not!! Hopefully after birth, FXD! I feel mine is very mild though as today it isn’t as bad as yesterday. I did some stretching and bounced on the ball a bit!

@Zoboe95 my prediction is catmum, then you, then me! But you never know, maybe your body will be done today or tomorrow! Any labor signs?

I have a scan in an hour and a half, so we will see how big she is. And they will tell me if I passed the gbs swab. I was positive with my son so not sure if that means I may have it again or not. I didn’t have it with my daughter though. So we will see. Then I am guessing he will check my cervix but I am not 100% sure. Can’t remember if they check it every appt at the end or just every other.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Well I can only speak for myself but my SPD pain was completely gone as soon as the spinal wore off and I'm feeling so much more mobile, even with the section scar everything is 100x better than pregnancy felt! I've barely touched the painkillers since leaving hosp, would defs prefer major surgery to another bout of SPD absolutely anytime :rofl:


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer oh that’s so good to know!! Hopefully we will be the same! Especially @Catmumof4 she has had it rough as far as pain and mobility. She is a trooper!


----------



## Zoboe95

@atx614 I really don't know about symptoms to be honest! ...with my last little one, the first I knew of labour approaching was my waters going. Literally no other signs ...this time I'm hunting for them, and every evening my lower back aches, so I think it's going to happen and it doesn't! ...baby is definitely really low, feels like she's falling out, but has done for a couple of weeks now! I do have more discharge (eww tmi!) Last few days, but I can't decide if it's anything happening, or thrush! (Treating it just in case!) 

Wow that all sounded miserable... I'm honestly not a miserable :mamafy: just really done with this particular bit now, and far too impatient!


----------



## atx614

I’m feeling impatient too! One of my old friends was due the same day as me and had her baby Saturday and it was her first! I am happy for her but super jealous she went on her own at 37 weeks!! Lucky lol. 

Just got home from my appt. She’s about 6 pounds 12oz. And I’m 2cm dilated, cervix still high though. But my doctor said “see you next week!” So I am guessing he doesn’t think I’ll be going into labor this week. Going to walk and do squats whenever I have the energy though!


----------



## Zoboe95

Isn't it funny the things we will try to get these babies moving she keeps bouncing on my bladder tonight!


----------



## Catmumof4

@atx614 Great news about feeling better @LoneWanderer my spd is getting worse by the day, today it has gone from in my groin and across my pubic bone to now including up my side and in my back, my partner had to help me into bed was so embarrassed :oops: 

@atx614 What a lovely size I had my last scan at 35 weeks and she was 6lb 10 but I no they can be off by quite a bit lol

@LoneWanderer I deffo think the section pain will be easier but I hope I haven't just jinxed that!! :-#:shock:

@Zoboe95 fingers crossed it happens for you soon x


----------



## Catmumof4

As for me today I had my pre op. Mrsa swabs, covid test, bloods taken, a ctg due to rfm, an ecg because chest pain when I take my meds and all the info. I have to be on the ward for 7am with my partner on Thurs good job really because I'm going to be awake at stupid o'clock pacing Lol! I'm so impatient lol x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catmumof4 said:


> @Suggerhoney what lovely photos to treasure forever!
> 
> @atx614 iv only ever had spd in 1 other pregnancy but was quite mild (didn't feel it at th time though :haha: ) and that went straight after birth, Dr Google has said it can last up to a year tho :cry:
> Hope your doing Ok? Xx

I had brutal SPD with my 2nd baby and as soon as she was born it was like a miracle it was gone. Unless you pressed on the sore areas but getting up and about and walking couldn’t feel a thing! So you’ll probably be fine once baby is out.


----------



## Bittersweet

Good luck cat hope all goes well x


----------



## Catmumof4

Reiko_ctu said:


> I had brutal SPD with my 2nd baby and as soon as she was born it was like a miracle it was gone. Unless you pressed on the sore areas but getting up and about and walking couldn’t feel a thing! So you’ll probably be fine once baby is out.

Thank u so much for that!! Feeling a bit more hopeful now!! Hope your feeling a bit better today!

Thank you @Bittersweet how's your baby doing? Xx

@LoneWanderer @MadamRose @wantingagirl how are the babies and recovery hoing


----------



## Zoboe95

Final lost some of my plug today. I know that can happen multiple times in the lead up, but I'll take any signs I can get! \\:D/:holly: how is everyone?


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 yay! That’s a good sign! I’ve been doing squats and bouncing on my ball hoping to get something going. But don’t feel any labor symptoms or anything yet.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awww ladies hope these babies come soon and don't keep u waiting. 

@Catmumof4 
Good luck for Thursday hon not long now. 

Hope everyone is OK and babies doing good. 

Harley is 9 days old and is now 6lb 11oz. There still not very happy he hasn't gained more but we are doing all we can. Feeding every 3 hours and has about 2oz. 
He is gaining but very slowly. 
But he a very good very chilled out baby. He only cries when he is hungry. 
Tommy is alot better now and not being as tantrumy as he was. He does show interest in his little brother and tries to help and its so cute. 

I'm feeling alot better now. No more after pains and boobs have gone down and not sore. 
Still getting a bit of hip pain but not as bad. 
Itching has completely stopped. 

Took this photo yesterday


He has completely stollen my heart. 
He's still in preemie and tiny baby clothing and it's still big on him. 
Such a little sausage.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Excited for more babies eeeeek! Keep popping in for news.

Got some pics back from the wedding other day, toddler looked ace <3

Baby doing great, though he's swapped sleeping through night for becoming entirely nocturnal, so that's been fun(!)

Supposed to be at midwife today for scan referral due to this bleeding, but biggest small one has a temperature so we're not going anywhere til that improves. Pretty sure back teeth are coming through, poor bugger.

Smallest small one three weeks old tomorrow. What the actual fuck?! And honestly pregnancy and the section are becoming distant memories already. I'm quite up for having another one :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Excited for more babies eeeeek! Keep popping in for news.
> 
> Got some pics back from the wedding other day, toddler looked ace <3
> 
> Baby doing great, though he's swapped sleeping through night for becoming entirely nocturnal, so that's been fun(!)
> 
> Supposed to be at midwife today for scan referral due to this bleeding, but biggest small one has a temperature so we're not going anywhere til that improves. Pretty sure back teeth are coming through, poor bugger.
> 
> Smallest small one three weeks old tomorrow. What the actual fuck?! And honestly pregnancy and the section are becoming distant memories already. I'm quite up for having another one :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1102171
> View attachment 1102172



Awwww I love todlers outfit so much he looks amazing and so cute. 

I'm with you on the whole birth and everything becoming a distant memory. 

We have already discussed trying again in about a year or so. 
I know I'm old and I will be 43 when we probably will try but gonna give it a shot and see what happens. 
Wud love to be preggers with u again u have made this thread so fun and so funny. 
Ure posts give me life. 
X


----------



## Suggerhoney

It's Tommy's 2nd birthday next week. I can't believe he will be 2 years old. Like how did that happen lol. 
Trying to make the most of every second with Harley because I know it will just fly. 
Lots to look forward to tho. 

First smiles
Laughs
Crawling 
Walking etc. 

I hit rock bottom after having Tommy. I stopped my bipolar meds and I was OK at first but then I strated to spiral. 
Feel so much better this time around and really enjoying having a new born and all the newborn snuggles.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zzzzz(!)


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer love it :lol: too cute though so can get away with it! Hope you get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Catmumof4

@LoneWanderer soòoo cute!!

I actually slept really well during the night and woke up at 5.30am fingers crossed the day goes quick cos I'M HAVING A BABY TOMORROW EEEEEKKKKKK xx


----------



## atx614

@Catmumof4 tomorrow!!!!! So excited for you! 

@LoneWanderer omg your toddler looks so handsome in his outfit!! And how is baby almost three weeks!! Crazy, feel like you just had him. Hope you are able to get rebooked forms scan soon to sort the bleeding out.

@Suggerhoney still time for another baby! My aunt had my cousin at 45.


----------



## Zoboe95

@Catmumof4 so excited for you!!


----------



## Catmumof4

:dishes: keeping busy today!! What are you ladies up to today x


----------



## atx614

Just dropped the kids off at school, going to clean clean clean today. And so some squats lol


----------



## atx614

@Catmumof4 do you know what time you go in tomorrow? Or do you have to wait for a call like sugger?


----------



## Zoboe95

Got midwife at 3, other than that, no plans! Wish I did have plans, time goes so slowly!! Come on baby, pop out now please!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Baby doing well thanks cat thoigh the d and v bug has hit :(. I’ve been sick so has oh son was sick Monday and baby has very loose nappies and been screaming and curling her legs up :(


----------



## LoneWanderer

@Catmumof4 good luck for tomorrow! Be thinking of you <3


----------



## Catmumof4

atx614 said:


> @Catmumof4 do you know what time you go in tomorrow? Or do you have to wait for a call like sugger?

No I just have to go in at 7am. Thank God not sure my nerves would hold waiting for a call!!



Bittersweet said:


> Baby doing well thanks cat thoigh the d and v bug has hit :(. I’ve been sick so has oh son was sick Monday and baby has very loose nappies and been screaming and curling her legs up :(

Oh hun I'm so sorry definitely not what you need with a newborn and no sleep. Hope you all recover fast xxx

@LoneWanderer Thank you babe means a lot! I'm feeling really nervous if I'm honest lol xx


----------



## Zoboe95

Midwife was fine, she said theres no way shes a 7lb baby, which is what the sonographer said she was, but all healthy and fine. She said it's still a good thing that they signed me off of needing more scans because midwife care at our hospital is much more enjoyable apparently, and I'm now classed as low risk. She weighed me and I've apparently only put on between 1+2 kg since getting pregnant which makes no sense to me!. Head is 3/5 engaged, and facing how they want her to, so hopefully things will happen soon! Not seeing her again until 41 weeks, so baby better be here by then! :holly:In other news I popped my hip out today (I'm hypermobile, it happens sometimes!) Turns out its really hard to walk with a bump when you pop Your hip out! :jo:


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet oh man I’m sorry y’all are sick! Wishing a speedy recovery for all!

@Zoboe95 ouch! That sounds terrible! Does it pop back in? Gosh yes I hope you have baby before your next appt for sure!!

@Catmumof4 i think only 7 more hours for you! If I am doing my math right on our time difference lol. Can’t wait to hear your update and see your sweet baby pics!


----------



## Suggerhoney

He is so cute @LoneWanderer.
@atx614 haha so I definitely stand a chance then lol. I wud try next year but want to hold off as long as possible. Hopefully 43 won't be to old. I guess we can just give it a shot and If it's meant to be then it will happen and if not then it won't.

Just feel so sad thinking I may never be pregnant ever again.
I love having a bump.

I feel so selfish saying that tho. I know I'm supper blessed to have what I do have but I just don't feel done.
My DH said he doesn't want to know when I come of the pill and says he wud rather it be a surprise so that wud be cool to do a whole surprise pregnancy thing to DH. I've never done it b4. We ttc our 3 boys and was doing OPKs and Temping. Our DD was a surprise but dh was there when I did the test.

So it wud be fun to surprise him.
I know one thing. If I am blessed again I won't be finding out gender and I won't be getting the screening tests. I will just have the scans.
The only reason I got the high risk for downs was Purley down to being 41.
So all that worry for nothing.
I missed out on a good half of my pregnancy worrying.

:nope:


@Bittersweet
So sorry ure all sick hon. Get well soon. Hope baby is OK.


@Zoboe95
My growth scan this time was bang on.
I had one at 36+4 weeks and he was 7lb 1oz. And he was born at 37+1 weighing 7lb 3oz.


When feeling my belly b4 the induction they said he was a good 8lb odd so they were wrong but the scan was bang on.

He's 6lb 11 now and a week and a half old.

Hope u don't make that 40 week appointment hon. Hope she comes soon.


@MadamRose and @wantingagirl and @Neversayno
How are u ladies and how are ure babies doing?


Is that everyone?
Hope I haven't missed anyone


----------



## Zoboe95

@atx614 yeah it usually pops pretty much straight back in, then just aches for a few hours! Woken up this morning and it's absolutely fine again, so weird! 

@Catmumof4 good luck!! \\:D/

@Suggerhoney never can quite tell when they give you weights can you, they vary so much!


----------



## Skye75

Good luck @Catmumof4


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I said Everett was gonna be my last but now if I can convert my bathroom into a bedroom and Everett’s bedroom into a bathroom I’m considering having another so they are born when he is just turning 3 - similar gap to my others and I love the gap. I thought I’d be done at 3 always wanted 3 but not I can’t imagine him being my last! We are doing good - he went for his first swim today - hated getting changed before hand but loved it once there it was a sensory sessions with dark room and sensory lights! 
@Bittersweet sorry you are all poorly

@Zoboe95 my First growth scan with DD1 was 2lbs out they told me 7lbs she was 9lbs my one with Everett they said they thought he be bigger than his sisters and he was old 8lbs 10oz so out but the other way! 

@Catmumof4 good luck today!


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww Zoe that’s annoying re hip!
Cat hope all is okay! 


Better today thanks ladies I just feel my body is totally battered lol birth then mastitis then d and v in quick succession! My oh was so upset last light as all baby wanted to do was feed obviously sensing I was sick and possible she was so I couldn’t really rest and he was trying to hard to get her to settle for him. 
I’m away for a small walk though just now just try and build up some excersize slowly!


----------



## Bittersweet

Re scan for weights this time we’re pretty accurate since she was 8lbs at 37 weeks!!


We are defo done. I’m sad that il never have that pregnancy test again of omg! Or have a bump or feel those kicks etc byt I am done I don’t feel I want another I felt after my son that I knew I wanted another


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet glad you are feeling a bit better and up for a walk. Ya you have had a thought time of it the past few weeks. 

@MadamRose omg that pool is so awesome!! I wish they had sensory pools here. What a good idea.

@Catmumof4 good luck today!!


----------



## Zoboe95

@MadamRose sensory pool looks amazing! Our local pool is just a cold rectangle pool :D but dd1 loved it when she was tiny! For mummy's benefit we're hoping to find a slightly warmer one this time!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Just sticking my head in hoping for baby news... eeeek


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all a quick update Sophia is here at 37 weeks dead on weighing 7lb 11!! She's so tiny tho!! There were/are a few complications will update properly later


----------



## Suggerhoney

Catmumof4 said:


> Hey all a quick update Sophia is here at 37 weeks dead on weighing 7lb 11!! She's so tiny tho!! There were/are a few complications will update properly later
> 
> View attachment 1102237


Congratulations hon wow that's a great weight for 37 weeks. Our 10 year old son was 7lb 11oz too but at 40 weeks. 
So glad she is finally here. Only update when u feel like it hon I was so shattered the first few days. Are u aloud visitors? 
I was only aloud DH as he was my birth partner. I felt quite lonely in hospital because DH cud only see me for a hour in morning and a hour in evening because he had to look after the other 3. 
I was so glad to get home. 

@MadamRose 
Awwww he's grown loads hon. That pool is so so cool we don't have nothing like that here. 
So cool Ure up for having another one. 
I definitely want to try for one more but want to leave it as long as possible. 
But I do worry about my age and being to old. 
Hoping it happens when I'm 43. Hopefully I won't be too old.


----------



## MadamRose

@Catmumof4 congratulations she’s beautiful! 

@Suggerhoney he’s so long it’s crazy and especially as he never lost weight he was 9lbs4oz at 14 days old! Yes it will all depend on how much money I end up loosing this time through maternity to if I can afford to have another etc hoping as it’s be 2-3 years I can (as long as getting bathroom and bedroom switched it possible)


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh yay she's here! Beautiful little bubba. Well bloody done. Hope healing goes well and complications aren't serious; looking forward to hearing all about it soon.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Finally got the pair of them near enough to each other to snap a pic, only taken three weeks - and neither looks especially happy about it(!) :rofl:

Been worried about baby as thought he was constipated - but turns out he's just an every-three-days kind of chap with some spectacular explosions twice a week. So that's all good.

Biggest might well have hand foot and mouth, bloody typical, we never go out or see anyone coz of the pandemic and the one time we relax a bit and meet another kid for a playdate, boom, he's disease-riddled within the hour. Ah well, that's toddlers for you I guess.

And coz he had a temp I had to skip midwife appointment, so now another week to wait before I can get my scan and figure this bleeding out.


----------



## atx614

@Catmumof4 she is beautiful!!! Congrats!! Can’t wait to hear your birth story when you are ready! Rest up and recover! I hope your spd and mobility issues are able to resolve ASAP now.

@LoneWanderer beautiful boys!! Hand foot and mouth sucks. I hope he gets a mild case.

I’ve had a few contractions today but not progressing into anything so not looking into it too much.


----------



## Zoboe95

Anyone want to join me in the awake at 3.30am club? ...I think...things have started! ...just debating when to wake other half up...if they haven't started then he will be up for work in an hour and a half, and I don't want to wake him unnecessarily, but if it's anything like last time, they built up quite quickly! Im too excited to sleep now either way \\:D/ so late night phone scrolling it is!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Zoboe95 said:


> Anyone want to join me in the awake at 3.30am club? ...I think...things have started! ...just debating when to wake other half up...if they haven't started then he will be up for work in an hour and a half, and I don't want to wake him unnecessarily, but if it's anything like last time, they built up quite quickly! Im too excited to sleep now either way \\:D/ so late night phone scrolling it is!

Ooh so excited for you! It’s only 8:15 where I am :) if you can quietly run the shower or a bath I would try the water… and if things keep going it’s usually the real thing! That’s what the midwives usually say at least, try a shower or a bath and see if they calm down. How long was your last labour?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Zoboe95 said:


> Anyone want to join me in the awake at 3.30am club? ...I think...things have started! ...just debating when to wake other half up...if they haven't started then he will be up for work in an hour and a half, and I don't want to wake him unnecessarily, but if it's anything like last time, they built up quite quickly! Im too excited to sleep now either way \\:D/ so late night phone scrolling it is!

Your ticker doesn’t work for me either - are you close to 39ish weeks if I remember now?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

atx614 said:


> @Catmumof4 she is beautiful!!! Congrats!! Can’t wait to hear your birth story when you are ready! Rest up and recover! I hope your spd and mobility issues are able to resolve ASAP now.
> 
> @LoneWanderer beautiful boys!! Hand foot and mouth sucks. I hope he gets a mild case.
> 
> I’ve had a few contractions today but not progressing into anything so not looking into it too much.

Hope the next few days bring something from those contractions!! How have your blood sugars been doing?


----------



## Zoboe95

@Reiko_ctu never have been able to get that ticker working! #-o 

Yeah I was 39 weeks yesterday! And I think it's probably safe to say it's the real thing now ...with dd1 it's was very fast. Waters went about 6pm, then nothing for a while, then contractions started about 11pm and little one was born at 3.59am! Waters haven't gone yet, but I know they often don't yet. :lol:


----------



## daniyaaq

@Zoboe95 oh exciting time. I remember with my second things were pretty mild and having a shower definitely made them intensify. Looks like baby time.


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 eeek so exciting!!! Yes those look like the real thing!! When are you going to head in?

@Reiko_ctu my sugars have been mostly good. I have about two high ones a week but my doctor said that’s okay especially so close to the end. But some of the things that put them high are so random now or things I have eaten before and my numbers were fine, so that is frustrating.

my contractions have stopped and weren’t the real deal. So back to waiting!


----------



## Zoboe95

@atx614 no idea to be honest :-k still trying to balance waking up mum but not waking up toddler :lol: so holding out at the moment! To be honest they're not too painful at the mo, but last time they didn't get painful until last minute so who knows!


----------



## atx614

Yes don’t wait too long for sure, cause once it gets going it can go fast! Are you far from the hospital or close?


----------



## Zoboe95

@atx614 about 45 minutes if not rush hour!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Zoboe95 said:


> @atx614 no idea to be honest :-k still trying to balance waking up mum but not waking up toddler :lol: so holding out at the moment! To be honest they're not too painful at the mo, but last time they didn't get painful until last minute so who knows!

Ooh I think you’re getting quite close to going to the hospital hun based on those numbers! For 2nd+ time mums it’s the 5-1-1 rule - 5 mins apart, lasting about 1 min each, for an hour… I wouldn’t wait too long ! Yay baby time!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Zoboe95 if you’re 45 mins from hospital I would go pretty quick if it was me! 2nd labour’s can half in time so if you had a 5 hr labour last time you could have a 2ish hour one this time eek!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

atx614 said:


> @Zoboe95 eeek so exciting!!! Yes those look like the real thing!! When are you going to head in?
> 
> @Reiko_ctu my sugars have been mostly good. I have about two high ones a week but my doctor said that’s okay especially so close to the end. But some of the things that put them high are so random now or things I have eaten before and my numbers were fine, so that is frustrating.
> 
> my contractions have stopped and weren’t the real deal. So back to waiting!

Oh bummer about the contractions. Great job with the sugars. I’m doing well with it but restricting myself sooo much on carbs I really tired of it. 6 more weeks of it :/


----------



## MadamRose

@Zoboe95 how exciting - good luck


----------



## Skye75

Good luck @Zoboe95!!


----------



## soloso

Good luck @Zoboe95 hope baby is here very soon!!!! Xx


----------



## LoneWanderer

Eeeeek baby time :holly:


----------



## Bittersweet

Congratulations @Catmumof4 gorgroys girl!!

zoe how are you


----------



## Zoboe95

At the hospital now, but progress seems slow! Got a nice room though so that's a bonus, and it seems really quiet in here! :-k


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 Yay glad you are at the hospital now! Yes not making it is my biggest fear lol. I don’t want to have a road baby!! So exciting today is baby day!!! You’ve got this!!

@Reiko_ctu yes I feel like GD has made the last tri drag more than my last pregnancy. I’ve got 10 more days max left until induction but really hoping I go on my own next week. Do you know when you’ll be induced?


----------



## Bittersweet

Oooh Zoe how exciting hope all goes well


----------



## Zoboe95

Eugh contractions slowed right down again now -_- predicting they will send me home!


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh no have you dilated


----------



## Zoboe95

Don't know, they haven't examined me ](*,)


----------



## Bittersweet

Maybe they will examine before they send yoh off? If they based my labour on my contractions they would have said I wasn’t in active labour but I was


----------



## Zoboe95

Nope, on our way home now, no examination, just said come back if waters go or contractions get regular again!


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 ugh that is SO frustrating. I have a feeling you will be heading back up there very soon. Weird they didn’t even check you.


----------



## MadamRose

Ugh how annoying! Sounds like a bout of what I had! Hopefully it’s a one off thing and next time it’s the real thing


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Zoe that sucks!! I wonder why contractions fizzled out at the hospital after they were so consistent at home!?! Huge bummer. Hopefully this weekend you’ll go. But if not have lots of sex and ask for a sweep next week. Sounds like your uterus is ready to go. 

@atx614 you know, this is my 4th time with GD and apart from a quick mention at my diagnosis of “you might have to be induced” it’s never come up again in any of my pregnancies. Maybe if I was measuring really big? But the diabetes clinic doesn’t even ask me what I’m measuring at my midwife appts, or even about my weight gain! So I won’t be induced but my midwives offer sweeps starting at 38 weeks and I just have this gut feeling a 38 week sweep will work this time. It did for my 2nd babe. But who knows maybe I’ll go to 40!


----------



## Zoboe95

@Reiko_ctu no idea, it's odd isn't it, but I am now having contractions again, just not regular enough at the moment ...so strange! It's also all in my back at the moment, which isn't too pleasant! Can't decide if I would prefer it to just ramp up and happen now, or let me sleep tonight and happen tomorrow! (Like I get a choice)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Zoboe95 said:


> @Reiko_ctu no idea, it's odd isn't it, but I am now having contractions again, just not regular enough at the moment ...so strange! It's also all in my back at the moment, which isn't too pleasant! Can't decide if I would prefer it to just ramp up and happen now, or let me sleep tonight and happen tomorrow! (Like I get a choice)

Oh I totally know that feeling. When it starts to get unpleasant you’re like… can I wait another day and just have a rest please? Especially when you’ve been back and forth to the hospital - exhausting!!


----------



## atx614

@Reiko_ctu oh that’s nice they don’t induce just cause of GD. Here they do between 39-40 weeks so not super early but they just don’t want us going over. Ya I’m not measuring big and have lost weight this trimester from eating better. I get nervous since I have lost weight but she is still growing! My last growth scan is Monday and then induction the following Monday. So only ten more days!

@Zoboe95 back contractions are the worst! A warm bath will hopefully help, and then ya I would try to get to bed early in case contractions start becoming consist again, at least you will have had a little rest.


----------



## Zoboe95

This is where I'm at now, painful but all over the place!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Zoboe95 
My contractions started like that with my now 10 year old DS. I heard a pop first and kept having to change my pad becuase it was damp. 
Then the contractions strarted but we're all over the place. 
They started at 1am in the morning and by 5pm they were painful but some were 5 mins apart and some 3 mins apart then 15 mins apart and it was just so up and down. 
It took me a while to work out that the pop I heard and the reason I had to keep changing my pad was because my waters were leaking. 
By 6am the contractions were really strong and we got to the hospital around 7am. 
I was examined and was 4cm and in established labour. Even tho my contractions were still all over the place. 
I gave birth at 7:25pm.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
Lovely photo. I've yet to get a photo of Tommy with Harley. That should be fun lol. 


@MadamRose 
Yes he does look very long. He's gonna be tall. 
I probably won't be on here when you plan to try again. 
My time is so limited because of my age. 
So I'm thinking of giving it 15 months and then we will give it one last try and just see what happens. 
My DH don't want me doing OPKs or temping or anything. He wants to take the relaxed approach. 
I do worry tho because it took us 11 cycles to fall with Harley. 
I'm definitely gonna take the macca root and folate again. Will probably start them a month b4 we try. 
Wud love to fall when I'm 43 because that will be another 2 year or over age gap. 
But not sure if 43 is pushing it. 
The midwifes said it's not' and many womon in there 40s and mid 40s are having babies now. She said it's not like what it used to be. 
But did warn it cud take time. 
I told her about all the stuff on good old Dr Google being very negative about womon of a certain age having babies and she just said that's just statistics and not all womon are the same. 
There has been a few womon on here older than me that have had there babies now and I think there is a 46 year old lady that's about 20 ish weeks pregnant now naturally so it does happen. 
I won't be leaving it any later than 43 tho. 
Looking back now it feels like my whole pregnancy has flown even tho at certain times if felt like it was dragging. 

If we are blessed again I will not be having the screening test. I will have all the scans but not the combined bloodtest. 
All that worry because of the high risk result and it was just because of my age.
So won't bother with it next time. 


@atx614 
Mannn so sorry ure contractions fizzled out hon so frustrating. Hopefully they start up again soon and its the real deal. 

If I wasn't induced I wud still be pregnant now. I wud be 39 weeks tomorrow and wud definitely wud of gone to 40 or over. 
So glad I was induced early.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Zoboe95 I’d say you’re well on your way, doubt they will fizzle out too much now but might just be a bit of a drawn out labour?? I’m sure they’re doing something to your cervix… like I said… sex! Not that you want to do that in early labour but the semen will get things going!!


----------



## Zoboe95

Back in hospital now ](*,)2cm dilated, she did a check and could feel babies head, and 'bulging Waters'!


----------



## atx614

Oh wow! Baby must be very low! Did they say you could stay? I bet if they break your waters things will get going fast


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yeah I know most people want to avoid interventions and breaking waters is considered an intervention… but with my last she came about 6 mins after breaking my waters and I wish I had let them do it earlier when the offered the 2-3 times previous lol! I’d say break your waters @Zoboe95!! Either way things are definitely on the go and you’ll meet your little one very soon. Stay strong mama, you can do this xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck @Zoboe95 thinking of you. Hope to see a update with baby next. 
You got this <3


----------



## Zoboe95

Welcome Fern Tilly Jones, born at 2.59am! Will update when I've had some sleep, but against all odds and predictions she was a fairly large 7lb 3!


----------



## soloso

Zoboe95 said:


> Welcome Fern Tilly Jones, born at 2.59am! Will update when I've had some sleep, but against all odds and predictions she was a fairly large 7lb 3!
> View attachment 1102271

Oh wow fantastic was not expecting that as I scrolled down!!! :D so happy things got going for you and was the real thing look forward to hearing about it. Hope you and baby are well
Xxx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Zoboe95 Awww how wonderful! Lots of hair and she's just wee at 7-3! I wouldn't say large at all! She's lovely. Congrats and rest up mama!! Good job!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yay!!! Big congrats on your lovely babba <3


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Zoboe95 said:


> Welcome Fern Tilly Jones, born at 2.59am! Will update when I've had some sleep, but against all odds and predictions she was a fairly large 7lb 3!
> View attachment 1102271

Congratulations x


----------



## MadamRose

@Zoboe95 congratulations she’s beautiful and lots of hair!


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I totally get you if I didn’t need to use a donor I probably wouldn’t track my cycle at all. Due to using a donor I’ll probably track for about 6 months before I had a short luteal phase last time which can make it more difficult thankfully for me it didn’t (if I end up with the same this time I’ll want to get my progesterone checked before starting to be on the safe side) . Plus having another totally depends how affordable it is this time and if I can change the bathroom and bedroom as E’s room is a box room so couldn’t fit two of them and the girls are so used to having their own rooms they don’t wanna share! It wouldn’t matter if I had a girl or boy as they’d be okay to share for a few years then my oldest will probably be moving off to uni! I really would love one more though (can’t believe I’m saying that after being convinced he’s be my last. When my midwife did his 5 day check she took one look at him and said - I bet you’ll have one more )


----------



## atx614

@Zoboe95 congratulations!!! She is just perfect! Looks like she came quickly once you got there! Rest up and good job!!


----------



## Bittersweet

@Zoboe95 congratulations and gorgeous baby


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Zoboe95 
Huge congratulations hon. Not big at all. Harley was 7lb 3oz at birth. 
He dropped to 6lb 5oz and is now 6lb 14oz and 2 weeks old tomorrow. 
7lb 3oz is not big at all hon its a lovely size. 
She is perfect. 
Can't wait for ure birth story when u feel ready tho hon. No pressure. I was shattered after birth and the few days after. 
So take ure time and enjoy them new born snuggles it's the best. <3


@MadamRose 
It's so funny isn't it. We're so adamant about not having any more and then the birth becomes a distant memory and u start thinking oh maybe 1 more lol. 

Just the thought of never ever having a bump again or feeling the baby move and all the excitement of it. 
It makes me feel so sad. 
I know at 43 my chances will be slim but hopefully it will happen. 
Definitely will have to be my last one tho because then I really will be too old. 
Hate getting old. 
I'm hoping I still have alot of good eggs left. 
I mean all the midwifes at the hospital thought I was only 30 and cudnt believe I was 41. 
I do have a baby face I always have. 
So hopefully I'm still young on the inside too. 
I'm even considering trying next September when I will still be 42 but ideally I don't want a summer due date but I know beggers can't be choosers. 
Leaving it to 43 wud mean if it happened I wud be due September/ October again. Depending on how fast I fall and if it sticks. 
Really want to enjoy Harley first. 
We strated ttc Harley when Tommy was just 5 months and I did fall pregnant very easily 4 times but all ended in early miscarriages. 
Then cycle number 11 bang pregnant with Harkey. 
I'm hoping it won't take as long as that next time. 
But as long as it happens I'm not really bothered how long it takes but obviously the older I get the less chance I have. 

I hate it that us womon have a biological clock ticking away. Men can have babies at any age and it sucks that we can't. 

I feel awful saying that because I am so blessed with what I already have and some womon can't even have 1. 

But I can't help the way I feel. And I just don't feel done.


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggerhoney said:


> @Zoboe95
> Huge congratulations hon. Not big at all. Harley was 7lb 3oz at birth.
> He dropped to 6lb 5oz and is now 6lb 14oz and 2 weeks old tomorrow.
> 7lb 3oz is not big at all hon its a lovely size.
> She is perfect.
> Can't wait for ure birth story when u feel ready tho hon. No pressure. I was shattered after birth and the few days after.
> So take ure time and enjoy them new born snuggles it's the best. <3
> 
> 
> @MadamRose
> It's so funny isn't it. We're so adamant about not having any more and then the birth becomes a distant memory and u start thinking oh maybe 1 more lol.
> 
> Just the thought of never ever having a bump again or feeling the baby move and all the excitement of it.
> It makes me feel so sad.
> I know at 43 my chances will be slim but hopefully it will happen.
> Definitely will have to be my last one tho because then I really will be too old.
> Hate getting old.
> I'm hoping I still have alot of good eggs left.
> I mean all the midwifes at the hospital thought I was only 30 and cudnt believe I was 41.
> I do have a baby face I always have.
> So hopefully I'm still young on the inside too.
> I'm even considering trying next September when I will still be 42 but ideally I don't want a summer due date but I know beggers can't be choosers.
> Leaving it to 43 wud mean if it happened I wud be due September/ October again. Depending on how fast I fall and if it sticks.
> Really want to enjoy Harley first.
> We strated ttc Harley when Tommy was just 5 months and I did fall pregnant very easily 4 times but all ended in early miscarriages.
> Then cycle number 11 bang pregnant with Harkey.
> I'm hoping it won't take as long as that next time.
> But as long as it happens I'm not really bothered how long it takes but obviously the older I get the less chance I have.
> 
> I hate it that us womon have a biological clock ticking away. Men can have babies at any age and it sucks that we can't.
> 
> I feel awful saying that because I am so blessed with what I already have and some womon can't even have 1.
> 
> But I can't help the way I feel. And I just don't feel done.

It’s totally okay to feel that way hun. 
After my son I knew I wasn’t done and honestly some “friends” said things like “well I just feel so blessed with my one” so did I 

“oh well you should just feel lucky he survived”
We do. 

“I just feel so whole with my one I wouldn’t ever have anymore I think they would really struggle with a sibling and why would I put them through this”

Sane friend is now actually having her second lol

same way I know I’m done now is the same as others know they are not


----------



## LoneWanderer

I don't feel done. One more would be awesome.

BUT.

I was told I'd never have a kid naturally. So #1 was a huge shock after six years trying, and #2 was an even bigger shock because we _weren't_ trying. I don't even know if I could have another, so it's not worth pinning my hopes on.

This was a shitty pregnancy, start to finish. I was so unprepared after breezing through with #1. Constant nausea for three months, then a couple of months where I felt sort of okay but constantly knackered, then the SPD kicking in, all with a toddler to manage... It was NOT fun. I'm getting on a bit now, that didn't help.

And the whole antibody thing - now that I've got this anti-JKa thing from mixing bloods with baby, so that'll likely be a thing next time and could be risky for baby. So I'd need blood tests like, all the damn time. Every two weeks, apparently.

Third would 100% be a section, no VBAC option for me even if I wanted it. Going through the scar for the third time, the op would be riskier and take loads longer. Higher chance of the anaesthesia wearing off during it, more risk of scar tissue adhesions, various other stuff.

So this could well be my last one, and I'll make my peace with that I guess. Not ruling anything out, but I'm happy with what I've got.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Besides all that, #2 has bloody colic and has screamed for three hours solid so, you know... I'm pretty done with newborns at this point.

Nah seriously he's great but oh my god... WHEN WILL HE STOP CRYING :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> It’s totally okay to feel that way hun.
> After my son I knew I wasn’t done and honestly some “friends” said things like “well I just feel so blessed with my one” so did I
> 
> “oh well you should just feel lucky he survived”
> We do.
> 
> “I just feel so whole with my one I wouldn’t ever have anymore I think they would really struggle with a sibling and why would I put them through this”
> 
> Sane friend is now actually having her second lol
> 
> same way I know I’m done now is the same as others know they are not


Haha that's brilliant hon. 
I mean I know I'm so so blessed to have been blessed with children' and they all mean the world to me' but I'm just not ready to say ' right that's it no more. 
I know if I don't try I will regret it later on so may as well just give it a shot and see what happens. 
I really don't want to go back on the mini pill. Dh said don't bother if u don't want to but I know the sensible thing is to go on it even if it's just a few months. 
Probably will come off it when Harkey is 8 to 12 months old. 

It's hard tho when u google chances of getting pregnant at age 43 it's negative. 
Says its possible but only like 1% and the miscarriage risk is supper high In womon over 40. Its such a shame because even tho I am 41 I don't feel it. I still feel the same as I did in my early 30s. 
But I don't know what my body is like on the inside. I mean we cud start trying next summer when I'm 42 but I really want to enjoy Harley for as long as possible and ideally wud love a 2 year age gap again. But to get that I wud have to hold out until I turn 43' and I'm not sure if that's too old or not. 

I've seen womon on here that are older than me and had babies or are pregnant. There was 2 46 year olds who must of had there babies by now because they commented on a post I started ages ago in the TTC forum'
And I know there is another 46 year old who must be about 20 weeks now. 
Found a video of a womon 44 and 17 weeks pregnant and the comment section was full of comments from other womon in there mid 40s saying they were also pregnant or had not long given Birth. 
But are those womon just lucky. 
Why is Dr Google so negative toward older womon? 
I get told not to listen to Dr Google and I try not too and I try not to take any notice of the statistics but its hard not to worry. 

I must be still fertile to have had Harley and even tho I had all the miscarriages last year which was really hard. But I must be very fertile to have fallen 5 times in the space of 11 months. 

But will I still be fertile at 43? 
I turn 43 in December 2022 harley will be 15 months old then and that seems the perfect time to think of trying. 
But is 43 too old?


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Besides all that, #2 has bloody colic and has screamed for three hours solid so, you know... I'm pretty done with newborns at this point.
> 
> Nah seriously he's great but oh my god... WHEN WILL HE STOP CRYING :rofl:



Oh no.
Are u still breastfeeding hon or formula feeding?
My Tommy had colic and reflux real bad it's not fun at all.

What worked for him was changing his former to Hiip Oraganic and we also got some Dr brown bottles and that really did help alot.
I did so much research at the time to figure out the best formula and Hiip Organic was very popular and alot of womon were raving about it so we just gave it a try. And it worked.
Think we used Infacole as well.
There's lots of videos on YouTube too of how to relieve colic which were also helpful.


----------



## Bittersweet

Ooh no lone wee shame have you tried the usual infacol etf?
Suggar I think it’s to totally individual depending on whether you feel “too old”. Some 43 year olds are old and are defo a no others are healthy fit and don’t feel it! 

For us the blood issues will become worse the more babies we have so baby girl had the anti bodies from my son and from herself so a third would have three times as much!! Outs higher risk for miscarriage (I had several when younger) still births premature birth etc. So we were in a week with baby girl abs she was full term my son premature and in for almost 3 weeks imagine these two at home and me and baby sick in hospital! 

so there is that. Then financially we couldn’t give the kids what we want to if we had more. Would need a bigger house possibly! 

my oh is 35. Not old at all but his personal choice not to have young ones going on 40. If we were to ttc again wouldn’t be tik this one is 3 which would put him to 38 if we conceived straight away. Baby girl was 8 months of trying. Say that was the case again he’d be 39 for birth.


----------



## atx614

Ya we have gone back and forth on if this one will be our last. I have always wanted four and my first two are close together and are best friends. There will be a six year gap between her once she’s here and my son. So I would love to have another when she’s around 2. But it all depends on my birth and how she is as a baby lol. This pregnancy was definitely harder on my body than my first two when I was in my 20s lol. I am 34 so feel like I stilll have plenty of time, but also would need to decide in like a year so they would have a small gap.


----------



## Zoboe95

I will get around to updating on birth soon, just enjoying time while other half is at home! ...just jumped in to say...is there any other pain like the pain in the boobs when your milk comes in? ...I'd forgotten that delight!! :holly::mamafy:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> I will get around to updating on birth soon, just enjoying time while other half is at home! ...just jumped in to say...is there any other pain like the pain in the boobs when your milk comes in? ...I'd forgotten that delight!! :holly::mamafy:


Oh gosh it's hurendous isn't it hon. 
Mine felt like they were going to explode. 
They were so sore for 2 days and then strated to ease off and go down. 


@Bittersweet 
See alot of people don't want kids in their 40s. 
I thought I wud feel old when I got In my 40s but I don't. 
It all goes so fast and 40 came around so quickly.
Tbh I think I'm coping better now with a newborn than I did in my 20s and early 30s. 
I definitely have alot more patience now. 

I was so lucky with pregnancy too as I didn't suffer and sickness or anything major.
My spd didn't get to bad. 

When I had our ds and dd I was 30 and 33 and my SPD with them was so so bad I was on crutches from 10 weeks pregnant with our nearly 11 year old son and I was on them right untill 40 weeks. 
With DD was on them from 4 months pregnant and right through to the end. 

But I didn't need my crutches once this time. 

The only thing I really really didn't like and don't miss at all was the awful acid reflux. That was nasty. 

I'm still itching so now thinking it was just my eczma the whole time. 
Unfortunately had it since I was a child and it's flared up again in the same place it did in pregnancy so don't think it was ICP after all. Wud explaine why my bile levels remained low too. 

Harley has been signed off by the midwifes today yay. More having to drive to that clinic. 
He's is now 7lb 2oz still not his birthweight but close.
Just so glad I got all that tiny baby stuff from the lady up the school becuase it's getting so much use and he is still in it now. 
Can't see him going in first size for at least another week or 2 then will be in 0-3 after that but he's a long way from that yet that's huge compared to him right now. 

Tiredness hit last night. I new it wud at some point but my gosh it hit like being hit by a bus. 
I was fighting to keep my eyes open. 
Wish I felt like that when I was pregnant instead of suffering from insomnia.

But I know its only temporary. 
And I do love it how its only me and him in the early hours.
Still can't stop looking at him.

Hope all the other babies are OK and hope to see some more babies born soon. 
I'm looking at you @atx614 hehe


----------



## Suggerhoney

My eldest with my youngest <3


----------



## atx614

I am hoping soon! Getting impatient lol. I have had contractions almost every day but they are leading no where. Induction on Monday if she doesn’t come before then! But really hoping she does


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> I am hoping soon! Getting impatient lol. I have had contractions almost every day but they are leading no where. Induction on Monday if she doesn’t come before then! But really hoping she does


Hopefully these contractions are doing something hon and they get really going soon. 

I wud still be very pregnant now if I wasn't induced. 
I'd be 39+2 weeks now and definitely wud of got to Friday or later b4 anything happening.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hope you're all keeping well. One more baby to go (I think, right?): watching closely for news @atx614 <3

Four weeks today. Baby feels like he's always been here, pregnancy and the section seems a million years ago... time is so weird. Keep forgetting I've even had the op and then wondering why I hurt :rofl:

Back at work and absolutely slammed with it too - I think my clients just saved everything up waiting for me to return(!) Got myself two weeks ahead on uni already as well, just in case we have a bad week and I get slowed down. Course officially opens in two weeks. 

Also in two weeks, I'll have a two year old, I mean.. what the actual fuck? That's even more mad than having two kids, I literally just don't know how #1 got so big.


----------



## Bittersweet

@atx614 hope things progress soon!!! 

@LoneWanderer hinetly you amaze me back at work uni a toddler and a baby

i went to my first baby class and felt like a win!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

atx614 said:


> I am hoping soon! Getting impatient lol. I have had contractions almost every day but they are leading no where. Induction on Monday if she doesn’t come before then! But really hoping she does

Hopefully they’re just getting that cervix favourable for the induction!


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer wow back at work! You are amazing. I’m so glad you are all healed up now. Did they ever figure out why you were bleeding extra or did it just go away?

Thanks guys! I hope soon too. I deep cleaned today so I am exhausted. But now the house is beautiful lol. So now as long as the kids don’t mess it up in the next 4 days it will be clean when baby girl gets here lol. When we go to the hospital the kids will go to my parents so I don’t have to worry about them messing it up then.


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> @LoneWanderer wow back at work! You are amazing. I’m so glad you are all healed up now. Did they ever figure out why you were bleeding extra or did it just go away?
> 
> Thanks guys! I hope soon too. I deep cleaned today so I am exhausted. But now the house is beautiful lol. So now as long as the kids don’t mess it up in the next 4 days it will be clean when baby girl gets here lol. When we go to the hospital the kids will go to my parents so I don’t have to worry about them messing it up then.

Nope it hasn't stopped (though it has eased off a lot) and I'm in with the midwife on Friday as they still haven't signed me off because of it. Hopefully though this is my last appointment. Good timing though as I could do with a check over, managed to bloody fall over this evening - trying to lie toddler down for a change and he's so heavy I just sort of toppled over, pulled all my belly round my scar so that's not great really. Hopefully no lasting damage though.

4 days!!!!! Eeeeek, exciting!! Can't wait to hear all about bubba <3


----------



## Reiko_ctu

atx614 said:


> @LoneWanderer wow back at work! You are amazing. I’m so glad you are all healed up now. Did they ever figure out why you were bleeding extra or did it just go away?
> 
> Thanks guys! I hope soon too. I deep cleaned today so I am exhausted. But now the house is beautiful lol. So now as long as the kids don’t mess it up in the next 4 days it will be clean when baby girl gets here lol. When we go to the hospital the kids will go to my parents so I don’t have to worry about them messing it up then.

Ooh not long now!! So excited for you!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer 
All good here hon. Glad ure bleeding has settled down. My Tommy is 2 tomorrow and I can't believe it. I just can't believe he is 2 like where did that time go. 

He was due on October 14th but was induced at 37 weeks so had him 23rd September. 
It's a shame u didn't join the October Bumkins 2019 group. Wud of been great having u there but at least we got to have u here. 

Ure so amazing being back at work and uni coming up as well as a baby and toddler ure a supper womon. 


@atx614 
Ooooow nesting. I was like that with our 10 year old and went into labour that night. 
Not long now hon eeeeeek. 

We had Holly and Stef have they had there babies yet?


----------



## Bittersweet

Hope Tommy has a good birthday Suggar!!
@atx614 we did that got the house deep cleaned and tidy it lasted all of 5 mins when the oh and boy were home alone lol


----------



## stephx

Thought I’d update, not been on much but I do try to follow everyone :)

Baby Max arrived on 6th Sep at 39 weeks. Had a failed induction which ended in a Csection. Was in hospital for 5 days total- 4 of those was just waiting for him to come out! 

8lb 11oz.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Gorgeous. <3 Hope all going well!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Hope Tommy has a good birthday Suggar!!
> @atx614 we did that got the house deep cleaned and tidy it lasted all of 5 mins when the oh and boy were home alone lol


Thanks hon he had a lovely day.


----------



## Suggerhoney

stephx said:


> Thought I’d update, not been on much but I do try to follow everyone :)
> 
> Baby Max arrived on 6th Sep at 39 weeks. Had a failed induction which ended in a Csection. Was in hospital for 5 days total- 4 of those was just waiting for him to come out!
> 
> 8lb 11oz.
> 
> View attachment 1102373



Congratulations hon.


----------



## atx614

@stephx congrats!! He is perfect!


----------



## atx614

Last night I had contractions for longer than I have had before; got excited, but they fizzled out. This morning I have been losing some of my plug! I know it doesn’t necessarily mean anything but I am hopeful she may come this weekend


----------



## Bittersweet

stephx said:


> Thought I’d update, not been on much but I do try to follow everyone :)
> 
> Baby Max arrived on 6th Sep at 39 weeks. Had a failed induction which ended in a Csection. Was in hospital for 5 days total- 4 of those was just waiting for him to come out!
> 
> 8lb 11oz.
> 
> View attachment 1102373

Congratulations he’s gorgeous


----------



## LoneWanderer

All signed off with midwife, though she does think GP should have a look at my scar at 6 week check as it's gone a bit weird, sort of fallen in on itself at the end.

Baby not gaining weight as he should, he is going up but slower than expected, probably because he sleeps like 22 hours a day and falls asleep on every bottle after the first ounce(!) 

That said, he pinged awake about an hour ago, drained 100ml, crapped his life out and is now chattering away to himself in the basket, so maybe he's just lazy, I dunno.


----------



## DSemcho

Hey yall!

Bethany Adelaide was born today!

9lbs 5oz, 20" long. Went in for induction at 530am. Pitocin and epidural at 830am. She came at 11:54am.

Super easy delivery, I literally laughed her out and then got my tubes tied after.


----------



## Suggerhoney

DSemcho said:


> Hey yall!
> 
> Bethany Adelaide was born today!
> 
> 9lbs 5oz, 20" long. Went in for induction at 530am. Pitocin and epidural at 830am. She came at 11:54am.
> 
> Super easy delivery, I literally laughed her out and then got my tubes tied after.


Congratulations hon. Loving the name and good to see u back.
So glad u had such a positive experience. I was lied that with my 2 year old just cudnt stop laughing. 
Didn't have such a good experience this time around tho and definitely no laughing but all well worth it. 
What a great size too. We'll done you =D&gt;<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> All signed off with midwife, though she does think GP should have a look at my scar at 6 week check as it's gone a bit weird, sort of fallen in on itself at the end.
> 
> Baby not gaining weight as he should, he is going up but slower than expected, probably because he sleeps like 22 hours a day and falls asleep on every bottle after the first ounce(!)
> 
> That said, he pinged awake about an hour ago, drained 100ml, crapped his life out and is now chattering away to himself in the basket, so maybe he's just lazy, I dunno.


I swear all Harley does is shit lol.
He poops so much. Its crazy. 
How's the colic now hon?


----------



## atx614

@DSemcho yay!! Congrats! So happy to hear you had a great delivery. 

@LoneWanderer im glad you are all signed off now! It’s nice he is still gaining and ya probably not at the rate cause he is a sleepy guy.


----------



## Bittersweet

Glad delivery was good!!

lone glad you’ve been signed off but weird re your scar hopefully nothing to worry about.

atx not long now for you?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Baby has sort of established a sleeping pattern, unfortunately that pattern is waking about 11pm, staying awake until about 6am (and being pretty angry about it) and then sleeping again 6am til 11pm :rofl: ](*,)

He was one month yesterday though, I mean, what the actual fuck is that about?! Also his face is just hilarious.


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet i go in to the hospital in 9 hours!! Almost baby time!!!! Eeeek!

@LoneWanderer haha omg! His faces haha. You need to keep those pics forever and show him when he’s older


----------



## Reiko_ctu

atx614 said:


> @Bittersweet i go in to the hospital in 9 hours!! Almost baby time!!!! Eeeek!
> 
> @LoneWanderer haha omg! His faces haha. You need to keep those pics forever and show him when he’s older

Soo exciting!! Good luck xx


----------



## LoneWanderer

Woooooo baby time!!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Good luck


----------



## atx614

Thank you! All checked in now and waiting on pitocin.


----------



## MadamRose

Good luck @atx614


----------



## LoneWanderer

Checking in for news!

Quick moan while I'm here - so I've given up expressing as of today, boooo! Literally can't keep the supply up, I've tried everything, from special tea to a two-hourly schedule, but I'm lucky to get an ounce and a half a day now. So it's *really* not worth it.

I only did a month with my other kid too, so in that sense I'm not too gutted: that one thrived on formula and I was very happy to get just that first month's worth into him - but I was really hoping to keep going with this one til I'd had both jabs, so he'd get any possible benefits.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Though, disappointment aside, I am celebrating reclaiming my boobs with a long-awaited can of Red Bull, so I'm absolutely buzzing on caffeine now and ready to take on anything!

:holly:

If I drank, I'd definitely be cracking open something strong this evening; I'll have to make do with pushing the caffeine threshold even higher with excessive cups of tea :rofl:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LoneWanderer said:


> Checking in for news!
> 
> Quick moan while I'm here - so I've given up expressing as of today, boooo! Literally can't keep the supply up, I've tried everything, from special tea to a two-hourly schedule, but I'm lucky to get an ounce and a half a day. So it's really not worth it.
> 
> I only did a month with my other kid too, so in that sense I'm not too gutted: that one thrived on formula and I was very happy to get that first month's worth into him - but I was really hoping to keep going with this one til I'd had both jabs, so he'd get any possible benefits.

Oh that’s always a tough time, if you’d hoped for a bit longer. Very great job though. It does take a while to completely stop producing milk so I wonder when you’re vaxxed if you could start pumping a bit again for a few days and see if anything comes of it?? Can’t hurt?? Good job though mama, expressing is a hard road!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Lone you’ve done great don’t be too tough on yourself pumping is hard


----------



## atx614

She’s here! Super easy birth thankfully!! Will update more later. Breast feeding is hard so far. Trying to stick with it


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> She’s here! Super easy birth thankfully!! Will update more later. Breast feeding is hard so far. Trying to stick with it
> 
> View attachment 1102509


Awwwww yay @atx614 
Congratulations hon. ❤


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LoneWanderer

Please don't beat ureself up hon its such a tough decision' but at least u tried and u lasted a whole month which is so much better than what I managed when I breastfed my first 2.
Gave up after 2 weeks the cracked bleeding sore nipples and the mistitas was the icing on the cake.
U did amazingly well hon.
Well done you be proud of yourself becuase breast feeding is hard.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Congratulations, she is absolutely wonderful <3


----------



## soloso

atx614 said:


> She’s here! Super easy birth thankfully!! Will update more later. Breast feeding is hard so far. Trying to stick with it
> 
> View attachment 1102509

Congratulations!! Xx


----------



## Zoboe95

@atx614 congrats

@LoneWanderer the post about pumping could have come straight out of my mouth except I've only been going just over a week! Only one boob worked from the off this time, so I was wonky, and the left one is getting less and less every day, and goes purple every time I pump sticking with it for now, but not getting my hopes up!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Zoboe95 said:


> @atx614 congrats
> 
> @LoneWanderer the post about pumping could have come straight out of my mouth except I've only been going just over a week! Only one boob worked from the off this time, so I was wonky, and the left one is getting less and less every day, and goes purple every time I pump sticking with it for now, but not getting my hopes up!

Even the first week is awesome though, that's where the best stuff is! Good luck if you keep going and well bloody done to you, but don't push through if it's too much - this past week has definitely been tough, all that effort and very little to show for it, plus the little bugger would often leave half of what I got for him anyway :rofl: 

Aside from the antibody thing, I'm honestly pretty happy with the decision to stop. There's just not enough hours in the day already, what with the toddler and the baby and uni and work, and I have definitely claimed a few of them back. And now I don't have to watch what I eat and drink, no more cleaning the bloody pump all day, more snuggly baby time... lots of good points.


----------



## LoneWanderer

How's everyone getting on anyway, presume most are well on the way to recovery now? And how are all the lovely squishy babies? Still can't believe mine's five weeks old tomorrow, absolutely insane. Plus Toddlybobs is two in just over a week... time is mental.


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 congratulations


----------



## Suggerhoney

Doing good here.
Had a bit of a wobble last night. Just the thought of turning 42 in Dec and getting older and menopause etc. I don't know I just got really upset. 

Started taking the mini pill yesterday which really I didn't want to but deep down I know its for the best for now. 
Not sure how long I will stay on it for. 
Last time i was on it I was having 2 periods a month which was not fun.
But will see how I get on this time around.
Wud still love to have one more baby in the not to far future if its possible.

Little man is doing well. He will be 4 weeks on Sunday which I can not believe. 

He is still in Tiny baby clothing but it's fitting him rather snug now so think another week and we will have to put him in first size then after that will be 0-3. 

He is doing better with his feeds now. He has about 3oz and at night he has a feed at 11pm then 2am then he sleeps through untill 6am. 
Dh does that 6am feed which is nice. 


So glad we chose to put him on Hiip Oraganic formula and the Nuby bottles. 
He seems very settled on it. 

When Tommy was 3 weeks old he developed bad colic/reflux and was so fussy and hard to feed.
He grew out of it by the time he was 10 11 weeks old but my gosh when he had the colic it was so so hard. So praying Harley doesn't get it. 


We still need to get Harley registered. I've rang them twice but goes to a answer machine.
Will try again tomorrow or next day if they don't call me back. 

Terrible headache today. Do miss the not being able to rest and sleep esp when u feel crappy. But sat here todler playing and baby snuggled in my arms. 
Just listening to his adorable little nosies<3


----------



## Zoboe95

@LoneWanderer yeah I totally get you on the time thing, some days there are definitely not enough hours in the day! Weird comment, but I was sat in the bath today, and you know that weird tingly feeling you get when a little bit of milk is about to come out (I hope this is something other people get, or I seem really weird right now!)...anyway that happened, and when I looked down there was a drip of milk on my left boob, and colostrum on my right!! ...science is so weird! 

@Suggerhoney I made the appointment for registering baby online, don't know if that's an option for you where you are, but may be worth a try. Also here (staffs) there is almost a 6 week wait for appointments at the moment!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

atx614 said:


> She’s here! Super easy birth thankfully!! Will update more later. Breast feeding is hard so far. Trying to stick with it
> 
> View attachment 1102509

Oh my lord she's absolutely gorgeous. So happy for an easier labour for you! Well done!! I'm sorry about BF... Breastfeeding is always hard for me - stick it out and it will get better! It's always a rough couple of weeks at the beginning (sometimes a few months honestly). I know it's so hard and you just want to give up. If they have it, ask for "APNO" all purpose nipple ointment prescription as it eases the pain and helps healing so much if your nipples are being maimed! You are amazing! She's so lovely. Congrats.


----------



## MadamRose

@atx614 sorry breastfeeding is tough, hopefully it gets better, definitely check for tongue tie just incase as that made it so much harder for us.

We are doing good Everett was 5 weeks old yesterday, he is going through he first wonder weeks leap and can definitely notice a difference in him, he’s love clingy but also definitely more interested in everything going on around him. We went out for the day Sunday and I got some lovely photos, ignore the marks I shared them on my photography Twitter too! 

I never got round to adding anyone of Facebook those ladies who are happy to share what names etc can I find you under?


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> @atx614 sorry breastfeeding is tough, hopefully it gets better, definitely check for tongue tie just incase as that made it so much harder for us.
> 
> We are doing good Everett was 5 weeks old yesterday, he is going through he first wonder weeks leap and can definitely notice a difference in him, he’s love clingy but also definitely more interested in everything going on around him. We went out for the day Sunday and I got some lovely photos, ignore the marks I shared them on my photography Twitter too!
> 
> I never got round to adding anyone of Facebook those ladies who are happy to share what names etc can I find you under?
> 
> View attachment 1102570
> View attachment 1102571
> View attachment 1102572
> View attachment 1102573

Aww gorgeous photos 

il pm you my name as I don’t want to post here I’m not sure if you’ll be able to find me but I can search for you if not :).

We are doing great things have settled nicely now :). Breastfeeding is good after the mastitis and toungue tie issues. We also have a clingy baby she won’t go in her basket or crib but of course being held by me or daddy is wonderful haha


----------



## Bittersweet

Has anyone heard of a haakaa pump? I used it at the start but beciade of the mastitis they told me not to but I started using it again and oh the amount of milk compared to the medela electric pump! 
I’ve got a lump still from the affected breast and this morning after a mammoth night of 10 min feed 10 min sleep for 4 hours I woke up to a huge painful lump the same lump bit bigger :( trying to push and massage to nipple just now and there is milk coming out so I hope it’s just a bit clogged


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet tey and out babies nose towards the lump when feeding even if this meaning feeding in a different position to normal. Also I find the Hakka hurts or hasn’t got enough suction I can’t get it just right


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> @Bittersweet tey and out babies nose towards the lump when feeding even if this meaning feeding in a different position to normal. Also I find the Hakka hurts or hasn’t got enough suction I can’t get it just right

I’m try that it’s red and hot but I think that’s from the massaging and hot water bottle treatment. The haakaa needs a bit of positioning to get right but once i got it managed to do it I only keep it on 10mjbs maximum though. Really hope this isn’t masistis starting again but I dunno how as her latch is fine but maybe just the position of the night feed and her not emptying enough she was crying constantly to move to other boob from one bloody knackering


----------



## MadamRose

Bittersweet said:


> I’m try that it’s red and hot but I think that’s from the massaging and hot water bottle treatment. The haakaa needs a bit of positioning to get right but once i got it managed to do it I only keep it on 10mjbs maximum though. Really hope this isn’t masistis starting again but I dunno how as her latch is fine but maybe just the position of the night feed and her not emptying enough she was crying constantly to move to other boob from one bloody knackering

If she’s moving too often you won’t be emptying properly. Do you have a breast feeding support group or anything local maybe worth getting them involved for support. 
Also random have you checked for milk blebs on the nipple that might be stopping the milk?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Zoboe95 

Thanks hon. I did manage to book him in for 15th October at 11am to be registered. I did it on line in the end which was easy. 
He has a hip scan on 12th October too. Although I'm not sure why. 
They was a bit worried about his foot turning in when he was born so it cud be that but that's fine now and much straighter. I just think it was still curled in from him bring in Me and now it's had time to straiten out. 


I'm on FB @MadamRose but I have my account set to privet. 
But u can message me on messenger and I can add u. 

I'm Danielle-Marie Slater Arnold on there. 



How is everyone else doing and how are all the gorgeous babies doing? 

Little man wudnt sleep last night at all. From 11pm to 4am he was quite fussy and wudnt settle. 
Seemed OK on me but as soon as I put him in the basket he was getting fussy. 
Really strange becuase he has been sleeping so well at night. Well apart from when he wants feeding but he wud always go back down so easily. But nope not last night. 

Thinking maybe he cud be going through a leap and apparently they can have the first one around 4 weeks and he's 4 weeks on Sunday. 

Hopefully tonight will be a little easier. 

Got the house work all done today and the washing so at least that's something so can just watch TV and chill now a bit more now I know that's all done. 

Started watching a good drama series last night on itv. 
Called something close or street and about a missing boy. 
Can't wait for next week's.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Bittersweet said:


> Has anyone heard of a haakaa pump? I used it at the start but beciade of the mastitis they told me not to but I started using it again and oh the amount of milk compared to the medela electric pump!
> I’ve got a lump still from the affected breast and this morning after a mammoth night of 10 min feed 10 min sleep for 4 hours I woke up to a huge painful lump the same lump bit bigger :( trying to push and massage to nipple just now and there is milk coming out so I hope it’s just a bit clogged

Ugh that sucks. Didn’t you just finishe your antibiotics for mastitis? Maybe the course wasn’t long enough? I’ve only ever had clogged ducts once or twice and I’d but it up there with labour contraction pain. You really have to bite the bullet, heat it, and massage the s*** out of it even if it makes you cry :( and yes pointing baby’s nose right at the lump while you’re feeding was a tip I got. I personally won’t use a hakaa again - my last baby it messed up my milk supply and I went low because of it.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney he could be having a leap for sure. Its so hard to tell sometimes with these babies sometimes it’s just one off fussy nights too.

we are doing good I can’t get in to register Everett until November ](*,)it’s a nightmare around here. Glad they’ve lifted the 6 week rule for now but a nightmare for getting him a bank etc. Everett normally wakes twice a night at the moment it’s 1 and 3 ish which isn’t too bad at all. We think we might be starting to get smiles - it’s hard to tell as we’ve had windy ones since 2 weeks. It’s hard to tell if these are still wind related or not as he won’t always give up his wind :lol:


----------



## Bittersweet

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ugh that sucks. Didn’t you just finishe your antibiotics for mastitis? Maybe the course wasn’t long enough? I’ve only ever had clogged ducts once or twice and I’d but it up there with labour contraction pain. You really have to bite the bullet, heat it, and massage the s*** out of it even if it makes you cry :( and yes pointing baby’s nose right at the lump while you’re feeding was a tip I got. I personally won’t use a hakaa again - my last baby it messed up my milk supply and I went low because of it.

My breast is so red today from all the massage but I’m gonna get in the bath tomorrow night and massage like hell! Been using my tooth brush on it as well. These are keeping it at bay from going to infection again. The lumps been there since before the mastitis but it gets sore and big then dies down again. Need it to just leave lol. I did finish the course it was 10 days worth in hoping I don’t need to get them again but my doctors are so good I called first thing and the prescription was ready by 10:30. Had my 6 week check yesterday and she said if I need them again just to call and a doctor will sort it but that I’m doing everything right.


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet try a hot wash cloth on it before you massage like literally the hottest you can stand. Also definitely look into feeding support incase something else is influencing it


----------



## LoneWanderer

All gone a bit tits up over here. Found a _very_ weird looking lump. I mean, I actually found it a long while ago (even saw doctor for it a few months back and they said it was fine at the time). But it's now suddenly bigger, and sore and black.
Waiting for GP to call and arrange a biopsy but honestly, I already know it's not good. Hopefully just a case of 'chop the bugger out and be done with it', but with all this time that's passed, who knows. Proper taken the shine off the newborn bubble, that's for sure.


----------



## playgirl666

Omg @LoneWanderer I hope its nothing serious x


----------



## LoneWanderer

playgirl666 said:


> Omg @LoneWanderer I hope its nothing serious x

Aye me too mate, me too.


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer hope all is okay


----------



## LoneWanderer

I mean, on the plus side, I've been wanting an excuse to brave a flipped-over undercut hairstyle for ages and if they do cut it out and leave a scar, I'll have a reason to take the plunge :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh hon I really hope its nothing serious I'm thinking if you


----------



## Bittersweet

@LoneWanderer i hope it’s nothing that a bit scary! How did you get on with the bleeding etc? 

@MadamRose ive had the team out a few times and then her tie was cut. Tbh I think what happened wa sas the night progressed I got lazier and Troy to help her latch. She gets weighted Wednesday so hopefully she’s gained a bit as she can still fit in newborn though some are tighter it does make me worry as the ones she can get Into are 10lbs. She was 8lbs 5 3 weeks ago so I would have hoped for at least 2-3lbs gain but if she hasn’t it’s suggest her latch still isnt right so I need to work that out


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thinking little man has colic he's became restless at night and sqeeels. Poor baba. We have started him on Infacol so hope that helps. 
He's 8lbs now and 4 weeks old today. 
Definitely filling out but still dinky esp for 4 weeks old. Still in tiny baby clothes. Can't believe how long they have lasted. 

How are all the babies doing?


----------



## Suggerhoney

And mummy's?<3:flow:


----------



## Suggerhoney




----------



## Bittersweet

Suggar I can’t believe how fast that’s gone!

my hv cancelled due to personal issues but then another one tected and is coming out Thursday. I mentioned to my gp my anxiety was a bit back just worry about cot death (we are co sleeping) and my sons behaviour has been difficult coupled with some work issues and my oh doing his hobby 9.5 hours at a weekend and this week when he’s off. So I think it’s more exhaustion but I wondered if that’s why there is one coming out this week as well as little miss not being weighed since 3 weeks old and at that she was only just over birth weight


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Suggar I can’t believe how fast that’s gone!
> 
> my hv cancelled due to personal issues but then another one tected and is coming out Thursday. I mentioned to my gp my anxiety was a bit back just worry about cot death (we are co sleeping) and my sons behaviour has been difficult coupled with some work issues and my oh doing his hobby 9.5 hours at a weekend and this week when he’s off. So I think it’s more exhaustion but I wondered if that’s why there is one coming out this week as well as little miss not being weighed since 3 weeks old and at that she was only just over birth weight


It's flown hon.


----------



## Bittersweet

How is everyone? little miss weighs 9lbs 11 so gained a pound a a half in like 4.5 weeks so slowly gaining


----------



## MadamRose

Everett is doing well past his 6 week HV check with flying colours hes 11lbs 1oz now so gone up a good bit from his birth weight! She couldn’t believe how well he scored on the form things they ask you to fill out, she was like is he definitely doing this all of the time and not just some. And then be proceeded to prove it to her by doing it :lol: we are also getting so many smiles now! 

He’s poorly atm with bronchiolitis its really effected him the poor mite.


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> Everett is doing well past his 6 week HV check with flying colours hes 11lbs 1oz now so gone up a good bit from his birth weight! She couldn’t believe how well he scored on the form things they ask you to fill out, she was like is he definitely doing this all of the time and not just some. And then be proceeded to prove it to her by doing it :lol: we are also getting so many smiles now!
> 
> He’s poorly atm with bronchiolitis its really effected him the poor mite.
> 
> View attachment 1102796

Brilliant well done Everett! We had ours today too a week and a half late but she never left me the form but she didn’t have any concerns so I guess that was okay


----------



## LoneWanderer

No health visitor here, think she's coming 12th Oct but we've been left to it til now. No clue what baby weighs. No six week check at gp either, think I see doc when baby has his first jabs. Think baby is doing well though, he seems chunkier now and eats more. Weirdest thing is, he sits up by himself! :rofl:

Toddlybobs is 2 today, and its been shite. Poor little man has a horrendous cold (first one ever) so he's spent the entire day coughing and crying on the sofa. Hopefully we can try again tomorrow.

Waiting for a call from doctor about referral to specialist. They're not moving very fast though which is frustrating to say the least. Just wanna know what I'm dealing with and how to fix it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
So cute that smile. I'm really looking forward to first smiles etc. 

@LoneWanderer 
I can't believe he can sit up already what a champ. 
Happy birthday to ure todler I'm sorry he is not well. 
We have the cold in my house too. 
I'm the last to catch it but Harley has it too so not sleeping well. 
He's awake after his 2am 3am feed he won't sleep ubtill he's had his next feed. 
Not fun but hoping he will start sleeping better at night soon. 
Don't think the cold is helping matters at all. 

He was so good at feeding in the night and then going strait back down but now he just won't sleep after the 2 to 3am feed.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> How is everyone? little miss weighs 9lbs 11 so gained a pound a a half in like 4.5 weeks so slowly gaining


So glad she is gaining hon.


----------



## Bittersweet

@LoneWanderer happy birthday to the wee man sorry he’s unwell! 
We have our gp check Tuesday just before her immunisations never look forward to them! 
@Suggerhoney mentoo just very slowly but hey ho! She’s still a dinky dot after being born so big lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> @LoneWanderer happy birthday to the wee man sorry he’s unwell!
> We have our gp check Tuesday just before her immunisations never look forward to them!
> @Suggerhoney mentoo just very slowly but hey ho! She’s still a dinky dot after being born so big lol


It's nice tho them being dinky isn't it..
I can't believe he still is in tiny baby. 
Guess he will stay a baby for longer. 
My biggest didn't seem to stay a baby for long. He was huge by the time he was 2 weeks old. 
He was 8lb 15 born. 
Harley is 8lbs now and nearly 5 weeks. 
He makes me melt.

Is she ure last hon or do u think ure go for one more. 
I still wud live to try for one more but definitely not in no hurry even tho I turn 42 in Dec. 
Think I will try when I'm 43 when harley is 15 months or maybe a few months b4 we will see.


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggerhoney said:


> It's nice tho them being dinky isn't it..
> I can't believe he still is in tiny baby.
> Guess he will stay a baby for longer.
> My biggest didn't seem to stay a baby for long. He was huge by the time he was 2 weeks old.
> He was 8lb 15 born.
> Harley is 8lbs now and nearly 5 weeks.
> He makes me melt.
> 
> Is she ure last hon or do u think ure go for one more.
> I still wud live to try for one more but definitely not in no hurry even tho I turn 42 in Dec.
> Think I will try when I'm 43 when harley is 15 months or maybe a few months b4 we will see.

Yeah it is! He is so gorgeous danni I love seeing him on Instagram. 
No she’s our last I now have a breast abscess that needs drained or operated on tomorrow and it has just felt one thing after another tbh. finaicalyl we could afford one more but for the lifestyle we would want for the kids etc we wouldn’t. Physical pregnancy would be so hard and the odds in terms of the bloods issues higher risk of miscarriage ectopic stillbirth etc increases each time so we wouldn’t for us and for our two we have already


----------



## LoneWanderer

Been trying to get a picture of the kids together for six weeks now, but toddler isn't having any of it.

So, bollocks to him. I cheated :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Yeah it is! He is so gorgeous danni I love seeing him on Instagram.
> No she’s our last I now have a breast abscess that needs drained or operated on tomorrow and it has just felt one thing after another tbh. finaicalyl we could afford one more but for the lifestyle we would want for the kids etc we wouldn’t. Physical pregnancy would be so hard and the odds in terms of the bloods issues higher risk of miscarriage ectopic stillbirth etc increases each time so we wouldn’t for us and for our two we have already


Oh hon outch that sounds nasty. 
I hope when that's sorted out u have no more problems. 
I love seeing ure pics on Instagram too she is so cute.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Been trying to get a picture of the kids together for six weeks now, but toddler isn't having any of it.
> 
> So, bollocks to him. I cheated :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1102910

Awwwww perfect photo. I've yet to get one of Harley and Tommy together. May have to cheat too hehe. I've tried but todler wasn't having any of it. 
LOL.


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh hon outch that sounds nasty.
> I hope when that's sorted out u have no more problems.
> I love seeing ure pics on Instagram too she is so cute.

Thanks hun but today was a waste of time! It’s a healthmpublic holiday here so firstly the team I needed to see weren’t even ins 

sent to an Amber Covid ward with baby girl with me. Examined by two doctors. Bloods taken. 
Sent home and told to return tomorrow because the doctors weren’t in. Honestly just a waste so now tomorrow oh luckily was already dry as baby girl has her immunisations and son can’t come with but now he will have son all day whilst trying to work. Baby girl will be with me again not much choice there as she doesn’t take bottle and I need tk be able to feed her when she needs me to. I’m so hoping they can do something minor tomorrow if now I’m worried il be booked in for a bigger surgery :(.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Thanks hun but today was a waste of time! It’s a healthmpublic holiday here so firstly the team I needed to see weren’t even ins
> 
> sent to an Amber Covid ward with baby girl with me. Examined by two doctors. Bloods taken.
> Sent home and told to return tomorrow because the doctors weren’t in. Honestly just a waste so now tomorrow oh luckily was already dry as baby girl has her immunisations and son can’t come with but now he will have son all day whilst trying to work. Baby girl will be with me again not much choice there as she doesn’t take bottle and I need tk be able to feed her when she needs me to. I’m so hoping they can do something minor tomorrow if now I’m worried il be booked in for a bigger surgery :(.


Bless her hon. That's crap they had u right next to a covid ward.


----------



## wantingagirl

Anytime I try and put Jude on Leo he acts like he’s burning him :haha: need fo get one with Eloise in it too! Sorry I haven’t been around 9 days after I got home from being away so long and in Nicu hubby got rushed away to hospital with a kidney stone ugh he bas a stent in now and Waiting for op but he’s in agony so I’m doing everything!

can’t believe Jude was 9 weeks yesterday! 

he’s been sleeping 10.30-5 and last night he slept 11.00-6.15!


----------



## wantingagirl

I got my depo a few weeks ago I could cry I know it’s for the best but think I’m really going to struggle to accept this chapter is over!


----------



## wantingagirl




----------



## Bittersweet

@Suggerhoney luckily bring send by the proper people now!!

@wantingagirl are you defo done? What does hubby say? 
I’m still waiting for my coil appointment :(


----------



## LoneWanderer

We got our house!!!
Eeeek


----------



## Suggerhoney

@wantingagirl
Awww that photo is so beautiful hon. Good to hear from you.
I started taking the mini pill 2 weeks ago and I got upset about that.
But we have decided to try for one last baby when Harley is about 15 months.
I'll be 43 just turned so not sure if it will happen but we will just give it a go.
Think I wud regret it if we didn't give it one last shot.
So good ure little guy is going through the night. I'm up at 12 and 3am and then he wanted feeding again about 6am.
I'm looking forward to him going through the night but at the same time I do like the night feeds because it's just him and me.
But will be nice to be able to go to bed around midnight and sleep all night.
He's 6 weeks old on Sunday so I've probably still got a few more weeks to go b4 he starts sleeping through.
My body clock is gonna be so messed up tho.


@LoneWanderer
Yay that's so exciting hon well done


Here's a pic of one of Harelys funny face expressions. He does so many different funny ones but it's hard to catch them on time.
Pretty sure he is trying to smile now as well.

He is now registered too.


----------



## atx614

@LoneWanderer congrats on the house!! So exciting!! 

@Suggerhoney haha that’s an awesome face. He is so alert!!

@Bittersweet ugh I’m so sorry you are going through that. Please keep us updated!

I got my Pfizer shot this week and my milk supply dipped a bit for two days but is back to normal today thankfully! Other than that I don’t have much update, literally just been hanging around the house snuggling and feeding! Can’t believe she will be three weeks old tomorrow!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Having so much fun recycling old outfits over here. These boys are so alike :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @LoneWanderer congrats on the house!! So exciting!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney haha that’s an awesome face. He is so alert!!
> 
> @Bittersweet ugh I’m so sorry you are going through that. Please keep us updated!
> 
> I got my Pfizer shot this week and my milk supply dipped a bit for two days but is back to normal today thankfully! Other than that I don’t have much update, literally just been hanging around the house snuggling and feeding! Can’t believe she will be three weeks old tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1103004


She is beautiful hon. Yes Harley is very alert when he isn't sleeping bless him. He's so nosey too haha. 




LoneWanderer said:


> Having so much fun recycling old outfits over here. These boys are so alike :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1103005
> View attachment 1103006
> View attachment 1103007


They are so alike hon. 
Love it. I've also had fun recycling old outfits. 
Loving the hungry catapiller outfit lol


----------



## daniyaaq

LoneWanderer said:


> Having so much fun recycling old outfits over here. These boys are so alike :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1103005
> View attachment 1103006
> View attachment 1103007

They look like the same person, wow!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

@LoneWanderer congrats on the house and ong they are so cute!!!!

I still have the abscess so annoying! I can’t babt wear as it’s on the top of ny breast. 

Tuesday was a joke was in for 5.5 hours only tk be told the scan couldn’t happen as it was so late on but the breast doctor refused to come abs see me until she was ready after he clinics even though it was emergency.

so back today so be checked over and I suspect it needs drained again :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> @LoneWanderer congrats on the house and ong they are so cute!!!!
> 
> I still have the abscess so annoying! I can’t babt wear as it’s on the top of ny breast.
> 
> Tuesday was a joke was in for 5.5 hours only tk be told the scan couldn’t happen as it was so late on but the breast doctor refused to come abs see me until she was ready after he clinics even though it was emergency.
> 
> so back today so be checked over and I suspect it needs drained again :(

Oh hon am so sorry u are going through all this


----------



## Bittersweet

It’s been tough was back again but there were only small pockets of pus so they’ve left it with another load of anti bitics which I stop Saturday. It has gone down so I’m hoping it’s healing away now. Now I know the symptoms ol just be back on the phone to my doctor instantly


----------



## LoneWanderer

Well, what a week.
Baby caught toddler's cold.
Two ambulance rides, two visits to the kids ward. Bronchiolitis.
He's starting to improve now.
Then somehow, fuck knows how as we've been isolating him, but toddler caught hand foot and mouth.
He's basically just one huge blister.
Between Snotty and Spotty, no sleep and much stress for mum and dad.
Ain't winter fun?(!)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> It’s been tough was back again but there were only small pockets of pus so they’ve left it with another load of anti bitics which I stop Saturday. It has gone down so I’m hoping it’s healing away now. Now I know the symptoms ol just be back on the phone to my doctor instantly


Oh hon I really hope with these last antibiotics that they do the trick and u won't have to suffer anymore. 
The last thing u want is being in pain when you have a lttle one to look after all day and night. 



LoneWanderer said:


> Well, what a week.
> Baby caught toddler's cold.
> Two ambulance rides, two visits to the kids ward. Bronchiolitis.
> He's starting to improve now.
> Then somehow, fuck knows how as we've been isolating him, but toddler caught hand foot and mouth.
> He's basically just one huge blister.
> Between Snotty and Spotty, no sleep and much stress for mum and dad.
> Ain't winter fun?(!)


Oh gosh loan how horrible. My friends baby girl has been suffering with bronchitis too. She's 9 weeks old and just getting over it now. Can't believe todler has caught hand foot and mouth now too. What a absolute nightmare. 
Really praying they are both completely healed soon. Thinking of you <3


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer Everett had Bronchiolitis a few weeks ago and still isn’t 100% right now! 

@Bittersweet hope things are better now! 

Everett is 2 months old today! I just wish it would slow the f*** down


----------



## LoneWanderer

Chunky baby <3


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww these babies are gorgeous! I can’t believe how quickly times has gone :(


----------



## LoneWanderer

MadamRose said:


> @LoneWanderer Everett had Bronchiolitis a few weeks ago and still isn’t 100% right now!
> 
> @Bittersweet hope things are better now!
> 
> Everett is 2 months old today! I just wish it would slow the f*** down
> 
> View attachment 1103206

It takes such a long time to clear doesn't it? He's been in and out of hospital, and also up to the doctors, but everyone says the same - he *is* very poorly and he sounds absolutely dreadful but so long as he's eating, peeing and his sats are good (oxygen 100% despite him seeming to be struggling) there's literally nothing they can do and he might as well be at home.
He's happy enough and doesn't seem to care, like :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

You're right, time is flying! Honestly pregnancy and the delivery are just a distant memory, I've pretty much blocked out the painful bits, my scar is hidden under the ridiculously large and deflated bump I'm now dragging about, and I'm honestly thinking 'well, another wouldn't be so bad would it?' :rofl:

BUTTTTTTTTTT.... nope. Nope nope nope. Pregnancy sucks and I need to remember this fact. No more for AT LEAST three years.

Probably.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awww lovely photos ladies. 

I also can't believe how fast time is going. And also want it to slow down.
Mind u on Saturday night I had a terrible night with Harley he cried non stop from 11pm till 3am stupid colic. 
Thankfully he has been much better Sunday night and last night. 
Still a bit fussy with the 1:30am feed but not as bad. Saturday night I was wanting to fast forward time and him be 3 months and colic free but now I've had 2 decent nights I'm back to wanting the time to slow down. 
I can't believe he is going to be 8 weeks old on Sunday. I mean like how???
He is 9lb 15oz now so a chunky monkey.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Took one of the todler too having a wail of a time with the cat


----------



## atx614

@Bittersweet damn! I’m sorry! That is terrible. Is the abscess gone now? I am hoping the antibiotics helped.

@LoneWanderer hoping everyone is feeling better now. That sounds rough. Any update on the house? I know you said it takes a while there until y’all can move.

loving all the baby photos!


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> @Bittersweet damn! I’m sorry! That is terrible. Is the abscess gone now? I am hoping the antibiotics helped.
> 
> @LoneWanderer hoping everyone is feeling better now. That sounds rough. Any update on the house? I know you said it takes a while there until y’all can move.
> 
> loving all the baby photos!
> View attachment 1103348

We move in on Sunday! Eeeeek!


----------



## Bittersweet

Lone how’s the bleeding issue? 
The abscesses appears to have gone though I’m left with a red hard lump :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

@atx614 
Awwww she is beautiful hon 

@LoneWanderer 
How exciting hon. Ure have to share some pics of ure new house. 

@Bittersweet 
Sorry about the lump hon have they said what it is and is it to do with the abses? Is it sore? 


All good here. Still haven't had a period but I'm thinking it's my body getting used to the mini pill. I had a period every 2 weeks when I was on it after Tommy. But can't remember when that started. I know I started taking the mini pill in the beginning of October 2019 and came off it in Feb 2020. To ttc. 
DH said I can stop it now if I want to just to put my mind at rest because my neighbours DH said to me maybe ure going through menopause which really pissed me off. 
I'm hoping it is just the pill. 
Surly it can't be menopause if I've just had a baby? 
Really wish he didn't say that becuase now it's playing on my mind. 
Definitely not ready to stop the pill yet though.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies how are u all doing and how are those babies? 
Can't believe somw are coming up to 3 months. Its gone so fast hasn't it. 
Don't feel like it was that long ago I was first joining this group and posting my BFP.

Harley has his injections on Friday and I'm dreading it. 
Mite get DH to go in with him because I hate seeing them In pain. 
U have my postnatal check up too. 

Other than that not really much going on.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Aye 11 weeks today. I don't know where its bloody gone, I really don't.

I think I might be done at two. I really thought I wasn't, and that I'd go for #3 in a few years. But honestly, the two boys together, we just feel complete already. Never say never and all that, but I'm very much enjoying two. <3

Hope you're all keeping well.


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney i highly doubt its menopause! Probably just your body regulating back to normal! Don’t worry! Have you had your post birth check up? Maybe mention it then if your period still hasn’t come. 

@Bittersweet sorry to hear the abscess is still there! I hope it isn’t hurting you! Are they planning to remove it or wait and see if it goes away naturally?

@LoneWanderer congrats on the new house!! How did the move in go? Are you away from your MIL or did she move with you?


----------



## Bittersweet

We are doing well. Household of colds thoigh we all had one a few weeks ago and it’s again but baby has a cough both times so I’m on high alert! She’s been sleepy today she slept for a good 3 hours this am and then 2.5 in the afternoon so have been alert but she’s fine when awake other than slavery and coughs. Due her next set of injections next week first set she was good as :). 

developmentally she’s began lifting her head and chest on her tummy and is showing signs of thinking about rolling going onto her side. She sucks her hands a lot for self soothing but recently she’s been proper staring at them. Smiles and looks at me when I talk to her and sleep wise seems to do 10/10:30 until 5:30/6 some nights others she’s up between then as well. Trying to have her more in her own bed especially with her cough she was sick this morning with it and sometimes it takes her a sec to get her breath back :(


----------



## MadamRose

We are doing good here. Through personal choice I delayed Everett’s vaccines until 16 weeks so he’s not had any yet. He’s such a happy and content boy most of the time. People comment about how alert he is he will easily be awake 3-4 hours at a time and happy as long as he can do things, chat to people and be nosy!
He loves his sensory class and is starting baby massage today


----------



## Suggerhoney

So lush coming on here and seeing all these updates.

@LoneWanderer
I love that photo so much. How did the move go?

@MadamRose
I hate the vaccines. Harley had his Friday and he really cried. He also had a high temp and was very clingy for 24 hours after.
He has his next lot in December and I'm dreading it.

@Bittersweet
It's great seeing them reach all the mile stones.
I'm so sorry about all the colds.
My 8 year old dd has been coughing the last few nights and has a sore throat so I expect that will go around the whole house now.
I'm cold free at the moment but I have a crappy immune system because of the anti rejection medication so I'm bound to get anything doing its rounds.
Just hope Harley doesn't get it.

Herley started smiling properly for the first time the other day and he laughed as well. It was so so cute. Keep trying to get him do it all the time now but he only does it when he wants too. It melted heart was such a cute little giggle.
He is 11 weeks old now and weighs 10lb 8oz.
He is still on 4oz feeds but doesn't finish it all sometimes he can only manage 2 oz so he is still feeding every 3 hours but at night he has his last feed at 12:30am then goes to 5:30 6am which is so good.

Definitely planning to stop the pill in March/April time.
I've decided not to leave to long because of my age. If I was younger than I wud hold off another few years but unfortunately I just don't have time on my hands.ans I don't want to risk leaving it and being too old. I know I will regret it if I did that. So gonna try sooner rather than later. It took 11 months to fall with Harely and 4 chemicals so I know it probably won't be easy which is another reason I want to try sooner. 

Can't believe I just have a few weeks untill I'm 42 it's rather depressing tbh.

I'm on AF now. I know its not real AF because I'm on the mini pill but I've been bleeding for 3 days so this Is my first propper one and I feel so much better now and hopful we will get our last little blessing.


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggerhoney said:


> So lush coming on here and seeing all these updates.
> 
> @LoneWanderer
> I love that photo so much. How did the move go?
> 
> @MadamRose
> I hate the vaccines. Harley had his Friday and he really cried. He also had a high temp and was very clingy for 24 hours after.
> He has his next lot in December and I'm dreading it.
> 
> @Bittersweet
> It's great seeing them reach all the mile stones.
> I'm so sorry about all the colds.
> My 8 year old dd has been coughing the last few nights and has a sore throat so I expect that will go around the whole house now.
> I'm cold free at the moment but I have a crappy immune system because of the anti rejection medication so I'm bound to get anything doing its rounds.
> Just hope Harley doesn't get it.
> 
> Herley started smiling properly for the first time the other day and he laughed as well. It was so so cute. Keep trying to get him do it all the time now but he only does it when he wants too. It melted heart was such a cute little giggle.
> He is 11 weeks old now and weighs 10lb 8oz.
> He is still on 4oz feeds but doesn't finish it all sometimes he can only manage 2 oz so he is still feeding every 3 hours but at night he has his last feed at 12:30am then goes to 5:30 6am which is so good.
> 
> Definitely planning to stop the pill in March/April time.
> I've decided not to leave to long because of my age. If I was younger than I wud hold off another few years but unfortunately I just don't have time on my hands.ans I don't want to risk leaving it and being too old. I know I will regret it if I did that. So gonna try sooner rather than later. It took 11 months to fall with Harely and 4 chemicals so I know it probably won't be easy which is another reason I want to try sooner.
> 
> Can't believe I just have a few weeks untill I'm 42 it's rather depressing tbh.
> 
> I'm on AF now. I know its not real AF because I'm on the mini pill but I've been bleeding for 3 days so this Is my first propper one and I feel so much better now and hopful we will get our last little blessing.

Keep all my fingers crossed hun! 
I’m still waiting on my coil fitting appt so me and oh just been enjoying non penetration hah! I’ve a latex allergy so have got some non. Latex condoms so we can be more intimate

havnt did since I fell pregnant because of high risk sooo yeah that’s my news lol 

madam we did baby massage and loved it


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> Keep all my fingers crossed hun!
> I’m still waiting on my coil fitting appt so me and oh just been enjoying non penetration hah! I’ve a latex allergy so have got some non. Latex condoms so we can be more intimate
> 
> havnt did since I fell pregnant because of high risk sooo yeah that’s my news lol
> 
> madam we did baby massage and loved it


I hope u can get it soon hon for ure Coil. 
I'm staying on the mini pill for now because I still want to try for our last baby so being on that is the easiest option for now. I'm still planning on coming off it in March time and trying from April onwards. 
Bit nervous about potentially having 3 under 3 or 4 (depending on how long it takes) but I know time is not on my side so don't want to leave it too long.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Three bloody months! (Well, on the 25th). Where does the time go? Little E not so little now, and Toddlybobs is basically a grown man. Madness.
Big love ladies!


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Three bloody months! (Well, on the 25th). Where does the time go? Little E not so little now, and Toddlybobs is basically a grown man. Madness.
> Big love ladies!
> 
> View attachment 1104043
> View attachment 1104044


There both so sweet. 
I know its so crazy how fast time has gone. 
Harley will be 3 months old on 5th Dec.
How has it gone so so fast. U literally blink and there 3 months.


----------



## Bittersweet

They are adorable!
Coil fitting on weds eek!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bittersweet said:


> They are adorable!
> Coil fitting on weds eek!

Hope it goes well hon. I was thinking of that myself but because we want to try again soon I decided just to stick with the mini pill for now even tho it's made me a right cow bag.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Good luck! <3


----------



## MadamRose

How are you all doing? Can’t believe most of the babies have broken the 3 month mark now! 
Everett rolled over for the first time today!


----------



## Bittersweet

Well done Everett!
Coil was not great they had a faulty batch that broke twice inside so eventually third time lucky :) cramps were like post birth as well but gone now


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
Harley will be 3 months tomorrow I can't believe it. Its just flown. 
Yay for rolling over bless him.
Harley is very smiley now and has started making this little happy squeek sound. He very chatty too in his own baby cooing ways it's the cutest. 
We are still in 0-3 clothing. Alot of people say he looks more like 2 months then 3 months. Guess he's small like me lol. 

@Bittersweet 
Oh no that does not sound nice at all hon. Was it painful at all? Glad u now have one that works and hasn't broken yikes. 
Sorry the pain was like after birth pain that sounds awful. 
What coil did u get hon? Was it the one with no hormones in or the other one (sorry can't remember which is which lol)


----------



## Suggerhoney




----------



## Suggerhoney

Little bugger pushes himself to the top of his moses basket lol. He still has a tiny bit more room for growth and then it will be cot time. That should be fun lol. Hopefully it's a smooth transition. 
His last bottle is at 11pm now and he goes through until 6am. 

I'm full of a awful virus that I've had for a week now. It was getting better but feeling horrible right now. Sore throat (lost my voice) hubby probably loves it lol. Chest pain and a bit breathless but I do have asthma also a cough. 
Really thought I was coming to the end of it but its reared its ugly head again.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Finally managed to get a picture of Tommy and Harely together. OK so I'm holding H and I've cut myself out but it works.
Also did his 3 month pic.


----------



## LoneWanderer

A very merry Christmas ladies! <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> A very merry Christmas ladies! <3
> 
> View attachment 1104655


Aww look at him. Love the outfit so much. 
Merry Christmas to you too hon xx


----------



## atx614

2.5 months! 

we are fighting colds here too. My son has fever, sore throat and a bad cough. And my daughter has everything too. It a fever. Trying to keep them away from the baby and so far so good lol. It’s so stressful when they are so small and germy older siblings are around lol


----------



## LoneWanderer

atx614 said:


> 2.5 months!
> 
> we are fighting colds here too. My son has fever, sore throat and a bad cough. And my daughter has everything too. It a fever. Trying to keep them away from the baby and so far so good lol. It’s so stressful when they are so small and germy older siblings are around lol
> 
> View attachment 1104843

Oh no! Hope everyone is much better very soon!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Aww suggar he is just gorgeous! 
Our little Miss started to roll! She’s to tiny it’s like watching a newborn do it!

Suggar I got the Korean so hormones because I used to have bad periods so non hormonal wasn’t recommended
I bled for a week after it was in abs since been fine :)


----------



## Bittersweet

atx614 said:


> 2.5 months!
> 
> we are fighting colds here too. My son has fever, sore throat and a bad cough. And my daughter has everything too. It a fever. Trying to keep them away from the baby and so far so good lol. It’s so stressful when they are so small and germy older siblings are around lol
> 
> View attachment 1104843

Oh she is gorgeous! I hope your daughter is better soon


----------



## Suggerhoney

@atx614
So sorry about the colds hon. Tommy still has a cough now and it's been about 3 weeks. It's mainly at night.
Harley still has a bit of one as well. Wish they wud go away completely.

Beautiful photo hon she is so cute.

@Bittersweet
Awwww so cool she rolled over. Harley can go on to his side but that's about it.
I still have him in a moses basket but gonna move him into his cot soon.

I didn't end up going out on my birthday in the end. I cancelled because I was just too worried about catching covid or bringing it home to the littles.
Unfortunately now tho I think my friend is pissed with me because since i wrote to her telling her I wud rather hold off until January when it won't be so busy' she has completely ghosted me. She didn't even wish me a happy birthday so I've been quite upset.

Can't believe I'm 42 now. Don't feel any different still feel the same lol.

We have decided to put ttc on hold untill May now.
Just thought it wud be better because if by some amazing miracle I did fall quickly I wudnt be due untill 2023.

Erm well I think that's about it ladies.
Hope ure all OK.

Harley is a right baldy now just like Tommy was lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Merry Christmas lovelies ❤


----------



## Bittersweet

Merry Christmas and to all the babies a first one!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hope all the small ones had a wonderful Christmas!
It's been chaos here, but well worth it.
Now I think I'll sleep for the whole of 2022, I'm bloody knackered!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hahaha I totally know how u feel @LoneWanderer Christmas is wonderful but its always chaos.

We took all our decorations down yesterday but I've kept a few cards up.
I spent over 4 hours sorting and organising my nearly 9 year old dd bedroom. She had stuff hiding and stashed in every little nook and cranny and nothing organised' it was absolute nightmare but looks lovely now.

Just need to do the same in my older boys bedroom but that's not as bad as DD thankfully. Espect it will still take me a good hour or so tho. Once that's all done I then want to get the house clean and then we can enjoy Newyears.

I want to give my own bedroom a good sort out as well but will do that in the new-year.
Ideally I want it all done so then if and when I do fall pregnant it will all be organised in here.


Harely loved Christmas but mainly the lights and stuff. Tommy absolutely loved it this year. When he saw all his presents he kept saying wow. Was so cute.
We got him the TootToot Garage and he loves it.
He loves pepper pig top so we got him the pepper pig plain and car.
He has turned into such a sweet and very loving little boy.

I feel so so blessed and so happy and content right now.

I'm also looking forward to ttc again in May.
Will be bitter sweet with it having to be my last but I know I have to stop at some point.
Still can't believe I'm 42 now like how has that even happened.
One minute ure young and don't have a care in the world and the next Ure 42 it's crazy.


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney it’s so exciting you guys are going to start TTC in a few months!

@LoneWanderer how is the new house?

@Bittersweet so exciting she has started rolling over!! 

my oldest still has a cough, my son got it too. Ended up having to take him to the doctor and he had croup. I tried my best to keep them separate and all seemed well but yesterday the baby started coughing. No coughing attacks and thankfully no fever, but it does have that bark sound that my son had with croup. So now I am worried! Not much to give a 3 month old either. Hoping it passes quickly. None of my babies have ever been sick this little. My daughter was 18 months and my son was 13 months the first time they got sick. So I am freaking out a little!

hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney it’s so exciting you guys are going to start TTC in a few months!
> 
> @LoneWanderer how is the new house?
> 
> @Bittersweet so exciting she has started rolling over!!
> 
> my oldest still has a cough, my son got it too. Ended up having to take him to the doctor and he had croup. I tried my best to keep them separate and all seemed well but yesterday the baby started coughing. No coughing attacks and thankfully no fever, but it does have that bark sound that my son had with croup. So now I am worried! Not much to give a 3 month old either. Hoping it passes quickly. None of my babies have ever been sick this little. My daughter was 18 months and my son was 13 months the first time they got sick. So I am freaking out a little!
> 
> hope everyone is doing well!



Oh hon so sorry she is poorly. Hope it won't be bad. My eldest had croup but I think she was about a year old. It's so hard to remember she's 19 in August. But I know she was little. She sounded like a seal bless her. 

Yeah I'm really excited hon. But being 42 I do worry it won't happen or I'll just keep having chemicals like in 2020. 

I'm not gonna start taking macca. I'm gonna see if i fall and have a chemical then I will start taking it. 
I'm just gonna start vitiamin D and folic acid. Hoping that will be enough. But if I do have a chemical I will definitely start the macca. 
Hopefully we will fall again and have a healthy baby. Don't mind if it's a boy or a girl. Think deep down I wud love another boy but a girl wud be nice. It wud make my 9 year old dd very happy. Lol. 

There's a new September due date up now. Feels so sad becuase it don't seem long ago I joined this one and was testing loads for line progression. 
How has it all gone so fast.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Happy New Year ladies


----------



## Bittersweet

Happy new year all! How is everyone son g? Big exciting post today our little man learned to ride his bike! He’s 4 on Thursday!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Yay for bike riding!
And booooo for croup!

Yeah house AWESOME thanks, I mean it's chaos and we're not even close to unpacked still but the kids love it, the dog loves it, we love it...

2022 eh? Bloody hell. I spent most of last year freaking out about having two babies, turns out two babies is EASY, newborns are a delight... but this is the year of two toddlers (for many of us), so god help us all.

All going well here, Big has started something called Portage which means he gets a 1-2-1 nursery teacher at home once a week, and his speech therapy referral has gone in so he's in the system, and they're gonna do a hearing check too. So maybe this is the year I'll finally get to hear what he has to say for himself!

And Small is a feckin' delight tbh, never met a more smiley, happy baby: he never cries, just laughs all day at literally everything, and sleeps 12 hours a night. Definitely lucked out. Pretty sure we're two-and-done here, these two are proper sound kids and so I'm sure I'm due an absolute devil of a child next time - 'quit while you're ahead' is what they say, right? Haha!

A very, very happy new year to you all and to the babies. I think of you often, even if I don't drop by much.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay for learning to ride a bike that's so good. U must feel so proud hon.


@LoneWanderer 
Ah I remember when we moved into this house it was chaos. It took ages to unpack. But you get there in the end. 
We been here 5 years in June and I can't believe it. 
Awww that's fantastic that little sleeps 12 hours a night that's awesome. 
Harley has his last bottle about 10pm then sleep untill 6 to 7am then has another bottle then sleeps again untill 11am so that's good. 

None of mine have been devil children lol but both Tommy and Harely had bad reflux and colic. So that was hard but it's much easier now. 

My DD is 9 on Jan 19th and she can be the sweetest thing ever or a right diva. She was perfect as a baby and todler and all mine have been great babies and todlers. 
Just seems when they start school they start acting up. 
She was so quiet and perfect then strated school at 5 and she is the loudest of all my kids. She was the smallest top. Only 5lbs. Got a right Gob on her. She is just so loud. 

I can see you having another. I don't know what it is it's just a gut feeling. 


The pill has been driving me crazy I'm always bleeding on it. 
I keep telling myself I only have to put up with it for a tiny bit longer then I can stop taking it but the bleeding is annoying.
I'm forever wearing a sanitary pad. 

Hope you all had a amazing Christmas and New year. 
I had a few drinkies on Christmas day and newyears eve. 
Thought I wud make the most of it just incase I won't be able to next time. 
Hoping I will be pregnant.


----------



## Suggerhoney

In reality tho I know it will probably take ages or won't happen. Hate being negative Nelly but I think becuase it took 11 months to fall with Harley and then b4 him the 4 chemicals it doesn't really fill me with positive vibes. 
My age is making me very doughtful as well. 
We will just try and hope for the best. 
U never know it may happen quickly this time and take me by surprise.


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney when are y’all going to start trying? 

@Bittersweet wow! That’s so exciting! My 6 year old still can’t ride a bike lol

@LoneWanderer haha I felt like that after my first two, but then 6 years later I needed another. And my first two were great babies, but she is by far the easiest. And having a 6 and 8 year old as helpers has been fantastic!! I thought I wouldn’t like the age gap but I really do.


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney when are y’all going to start trying?
> 
> @Bittersweet wow! That’s so exciting! My 6 year old still can’t ride a bike lol
> 
> @LoneWanderer haha I felt like that after my first two, but then 6 years later I needed another. And my first two were great babies, but she is by far the easiest. And having a 6 and 8 year old as helpers has been fantastic!! I thought I wouldn’t like the age gap but I really do.



Hello hon. Glad to hear from you. 
I'm still taking the mini pill at the moment but planning to stop it in March/April time 'and then ttc from May onwards.
Harley will be 8 months old then and even if it happened quickly I wudnt be due untill 2023. 
Not ure if it will happen quickly tho being 42. It took 11 cycles with Harley and all those chemicals. 
Tbh that's worrying me. 

Can't believe there's another sep/oct due date group. How has time gone so fast.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Literally can't cope with the time passing and the babies all being so big already.
I'm sure I was on here whinging about being uncomfortably pregnant just a couple of weeks ago and yet a whole year has flown by and here I am with an almost-toddler wondering what the fuck happened.
Hope you're all getting on okay, I think about you all and the little ones often. <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Literally can't cope with the time passing and the babies all being so big already.
> I'm sure I was on here whinging about being uncomfortably pregnant just a couple of weeks ago and yet a whole year has flown by and here I am with an almost-toddler wondering what the fuck happened.
> Hope you're all getting on okay, I think about you all and the little ones often. <3
> 
> View attachment 1105902
> View attachment 1105903


Hi Lone I miss u so much and all ure funny posts u never failed to make me laugh. What a gorgeous photo. 
It's so crazy how fast time has gone. 
Harley will be 5 months on Saturday and I'm just like how did that even happen. 
Why does it go so fast. 



Some latest pics of Tommy and Harley. Our dd turned 9 on Jan 19th she actually wasn't due untill Feb 19th but had her early. sadly she had covid on her birthday but I brought her roller boots and she learnt to skate in my room haha. 
She's been outside on them now. And of coarse now I want a pair. Probably break my neck but don't they say its like riding a bike? You never forget haha?


----------



## Suggerhoney

We have one of them ball pools in the garden. It's a turtle so the shel goes over the top. Seeing that photo is now making really excited for Warmer weather so Harley can play in it with his brother. 
Prob needs more balls tho as Tommy kept lobbing them last summer haha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies
Thought I wud pop on to see how your all doing?


----------



## atx614

Ah I miss you all! I can’t believe this time last year we were getting ready for the babies to start coming. It has been so hot here in Texas but we have AC. I feel so bad for those of y’all with no AC in the heat in the UK. Hope you all are doing well and able to go to the pool or something. I seriously cannot believe our littles are almost one!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> Ah I miss you all! I can’t believe this time last year we were getting ready for the babies to start coming. It has been so hot here in Texas but we have AC. I feel so bad for those of y’all with no AC in the heat in the UK. Hope you all are doing well and able to go to the pool or something. I seriously cannot believe our littles are almost one!!


Hi love good to see someone post here it’s been so long. I’ve been unwell with covid the past week and a half. So Monday Tuesday when it reached 40c here in south England and no air con I felt I was gonna die. Was absolutely awful. 

How are you? I can’t believe our babies will be a year old soon it’s just flown. 
We are ttc and have been for nearly 6 months now. We have caught twice but one was a chemical again and in June I had a miscarriage at 5+1 weeks so it’s been tough. I turn 43 in December so not feeling hopeful anymore but will keep trying and hopping.

how have you been?


----------



## MadamRose

Just popped on as not been on bnb for so long. E is 1 on Wednesday. Currently torn between staying at 3 and having a 4th. A 4th definitely wasn’t the plan, but I really want E to have a brother or sister when he is about 3, only problem is I don’t have a spare bedroom and E’s room is too small to share ](*,)


----------



## Neversayno

Ahhh ladies I broke my phone and couldn’t use my Apple ID on my new phone for ages, which stores all my passwords and well…I’ve been wanting to get back on here for so long!

can you believe our babies are 1 (or fast approaching) 

did anyone ever setup a Facebook page? 

things are good here, Margot is just a delight and I’m back to work 3 days a week (although enjoying summer holidays atm) 

here’s my little gummy darling 1 on 31st August


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh ladies these pics are so adorable and so good to see you back here. 

Harley is gonna be 1 on September 5th I really can’t believe it.


@MadamRose 
We have been ttc now for 7 months (September) we had a chemical in April and a Miscarriage in June. Was hoping it would be easier this time but nope.

Im nearly 43 now so not sure we will get another rainbow but will keep trying.
May see you back in the testing groups soon then hehe


----------



## Suggerhoney




----------

